# November 2012 Due Dates



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone. Thought I'd start a thread so we can share our EDD with each other. Hopefully we can find bump buddies to share our experience with. 

*Babies*
Coleey 7lbs9oz October 8th :pink:
silver_penny 7lbs October 23rd :pink:
MommyH 6lbs13oz October 24th :pink: Ela James
MommaBarry 7lbs3oz October 26th :pink: Morgan Faye
AMM1031 7lbs5oz&6lbs14oz October 30th :pink: :pink: Cadence Colleen & MaKenna Grace 
Stephers35 7lbs1oz November 2nd :pink: Amara Grace
ashleywalton 8lbs15oz November 4th :pink: Lanay Rayne
charlie15 November 5th :pink: Sophia
annie00 6lbs3oz November 7th :pink: Bentlie
wishfulmom2b 7lbs5oz November 8th :blue: Murray Alexander
Viking15 9lbs2oz November 8th :pink: Carolyn Marie
janna 7lbs4oz November 9th :pink: Greta Mae
Bookity 8lbs November 14th :pink: Vanessa
mammytoerin 7lbs13.5oz November 20th :pink: Holly Niamh Miller
Mrs.326 7lbs5oz November 21st :blue: Davis Rock
Bexxc November 24th :blue: Eli Morgan


Gender Count
17 :pink: 11 :blue: 5 :yellow:

*November*
*1st*
SarahDiener :pink:
nicoley :blue:
nikkihennes
mellllly :blue:
NicoleLJ
charlie15 :yellow:
Sunni
Erised
jupton
anna76
*2nd*
Whatwillbex
discoclare
mellymoo.
treetop21
Kaylami
Stephers35 :pink: Amara
Pink Sugar
leeann1002
ashleywalton :pink:Lanay Rayne
*3rd*
ToniT
Buckles
Coleey
mary81
Inge
Reedy
wildflower86
Babee_Bugs
*4th*
tryingg
bubblej23
Mwd1985
Eviemoo
SpringerS
MrsWright22
chary
Viking15 :pink:
wishfulmom2b :blue: Murray
Sarahbear
Emma2012
celticmum
*5th*
silver_penny
Hayaddie
Sal85 :blue: Oscar Henry
Strike
gaiagirl
laney_bump
Wish4another
mommy2010
mrsvaldez
Cata
bamagun
CharlieKeys :pink: Phoebe Anne
*6th*
arnz0
lovealittle1
ginny83
Ilikecake
Soon2Bee
foxforce
BelleF
booflebump
destynibaby
Karin_
*7th*
theclarks8687
kassxox
skweek35 :pink:Danika Carys Gasson
Natnoodo
jessy1101
Cridge
mazee71
*8th*
auntylolo :pink:
natasharobin :yellow:
nyomi1990
minties
lovewithin
myluckyyear
Malakai13
ShelbyLee
LilyTTC
imogenwanted
cats baby
CuteandPreggo
myway2000
*9th*
pinktree
Jedigirl
hollsarena :blue: Evan Milo
*10th*
Wandering :pink:
SleepyBaby
Savvy
UenvyMEsha
newserenity
Mypreciouskid
EmmaCharlotte
*11th*
CAValleygirl :blue:
Savvy2413
quakingcanopy
HalfThyme007 :pink: 
Stinkerbell,
colsy
*12th*
MommaBarry :pink: Morgan Faye
MommyH :pink: Ela James
myvirgoways
steelergirl55
CortneyMarie
Thaynes
Jennylee1016
*13th*
ttc1soon
Tink1986
Dahlia2007
kbf48
*14th*
stitchycat
girdy
*15th*
Kare2012
MissCherry15
dbb
loob53
Meandmybucket
michelle01
*16th*
corgankidd
HCothren
Hopeful10
ErikaJo85
AMM1031 :pink::pink: Cadence Colleen & MaKenna Grace
wifeywoo2
valdree
Blackbuttafly
allets
*17th*
nikalicious
morri
cupkates
P.Lily
shoreviewgrrl
*18th*
bexxc :yellow:
pinkribbon :yellow:
veeeh
oh_so_blessed
*19th*
Fish&Chips :blue:
hope0678
*20th*
skunkpixie
tabitha561
Ajos
mammytoerin
*21st*
keepholdingon
Bookity:pink: Vanessa
Sproutlet
Bergebabe
*22nd*
bugaboobaby :pink:Willow
Winks
*23rd*
Dream.dream
janna :yellow:
rottpaw
*24th*
*25th*
taylorxx
*26th*
haydenmummy :pink:
LadyW
hopestruck
jrwifey18
*27th*
Becki_k1
Mummyjessie :blue:
*28th*
Mrs.326 :blue: Davis Rock
sailorsgirl :blue:
TeenMumStacey :blue: Adriano James Luka
mummy1985
*29th*
Inoue
annie00 :pink: Bentlie Elizabeth
*30th*
cookielucylou
Ichisan

:angel:*Not Forgotten*:angel:
Rhiaberry, crancherry, VJean, Saranna80, Wiggler, MrsMcK04, Cubinthehub, Annie77, Olivette, HisGrace


----------



## akerie

Congrats on your LO I wish you all the best on this happy,overwheming, exciting and at times scarey journey.........November Babies already....I love it


----------



## ashleywalton

Anyone new???


----------



## ToniT

my due date is the 3rd of november :) would be nice for LO to come on bonfire night tho lol,think that'd be pretty cool coming into the world with fireworks of all different colours....kinda magical.xx


----------



## Rhiaberry

Im due 8th November!


----------



## Rhiaberry

Haha ive got such a smush brain 7th of November im due.....


----------



## tryingg

im due november 4th


----------



## bubblej23

im also due 4th november :D x


----------



## arnz09

It's the 6th Nov for me :winkwink:

How are you all feeling atm? I'm doing good so far, nervous about MS kicking in tho!


----------



## Mwd1985

Due November 4th!!


----------



## Buckles

I'm due nov 3, and currently my worst symptom is waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to get back to sleep!!! Xx


----------



## nicoley

I'm due november 1st...oh buckles I'm with ya on the whole waking up thing...I'm also starving so I have a little picnic set up at bedside...I'm up to pee usually once...my boobs are a bit sore and tingling...


----------



## nicoley

Ok so my midwife when I called in said the 3rd but when I put in my last period in the tickers it says the first ...


----------



## nikkihennes

im dues november 1st 2012


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone. I started a list with our EDD's. So far I'm having sore boobs, tired, bloated, and wanting to eat more. Not ready for morning sickness! I had it extremely bad with both of my girls.


----------



## nikkihennes

hey... We have the same name and the same due date :) Hope everything goes well and you have a safe delivery :)


----------



## Buckles

nicoley said:


> Ok so my midwife when I called in said the 3rd but when I put in my last period in the tickers it says the first ...

Snap... My due date online says 1 nov, but dr reckons 3rd! I think im right :) 

How are you all feeling?? Eventually I fell back to sleep but boy I am shattered! Xx


----------



## nicoley

It's usually up to pee...then I'm restless...it 5:18 am up for second pee of the night ...lol...I'm going with nov 1 due date at this point!!! Congrats everybody!!


----------



## nicoley

Buckles when was ur last period?? Mine was January 26th


----------



## bubblej23

hows the symptoms ladies if any? im having sore boobs and tired, thats about it, im a little nervous about this pregnancy as i had a MMC in dec 2010 and another in nov 2011 so im hoping all will be ok with this one, after 2 healthy little girls to 2 mmc's safe to say it confused the midwifes but trying to think positive about this one, hope your all feeling well :) xx


----------



## pinktree

just found out today that i'm pregnant  going by my last af i'm due 9th november


----------



## ToniT

so sorry for your loss, congrats on the pregnancy tho,i found out last monday i was pregnant after losing my little girl at 23 weeks last november.so so happy to be pregnant again,just a little scared..... xxx


----------



## pinktree

ToniT said:


> so sorry for your loss, congrats on the pregnancy tho,i found out last monday i was pregnant after losing my little girl at 23 weeks last november.so so happy to be pregnant again,just a little scared..... xxx

i lost a little girl too, i was 15 weeks pregnant. i'm happy and scared at the same time. congrats to you!!:hugs:


----------



## Coleey

I'm due November 3rd! :) xx


----------



## bubblej23

awww so sorry to hear that its heartbreaking ladies, i wish u all a H&H 9months
xx


----------



## mellllly

Hey!!! I'm due on 1st november with my third!! Omg! My little boy will only be 13 months!


----------



## silver_penny

I'm due on Nov 5th with my third. :happydance:


----------



## crancherry

Hi everyone, based on O date (Valentine's Day :winkwink:), I should be due Nov. 6. Excited because Nov. is my birthday month too! Fingers crossed for a little girl to share with! Our first (boy) was born two days after my hubby's b-day so hopefully it's my turn now :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Count me in! I am due November 5th, and I too am super nervous about this pregnancy! I had a chemical in December just a couple days past my missed period... and my period is due on Wednesday so I am no anxious to get past this week! That's what I get for testing early! Happy 9 months everyone!


----------



## ashleywalton

Welcome to the thread! I added you all to the list. Seems as though there are a few of us that has lost a baby during different stages of pregnancy. Sorry to all of you! Let us hope that these are our sticky beans! :) 
This will be my 3rd. My girls will be 2 & 4 when the baby arrives. Of course we would love a boy, but we don't care either way. Just another little one in our family would be great! :)


----------



## Hayaddie

I changed mine to the 5th... I forgot, my hubby's birthday is the 6th so I got confused! lol


----------



## ashleywalton

Hey ladies...Question for you all-Is brown discharge/spotting normal early on? I just noticed a small amount and am just wondering if I should worry...ugh!


----------



## ToniT

as far as i know,it is very normal this early on,its just from implantion bleeding which is completely normal.xx


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you! I just read that. :) Just slightly paranoid after MC in Oct.


----------



## ToniT

i know hun,im worried at every little twinge and pain at the mo,but i know its all normal,just cant help but think "what if" after youve suffered a loss.its gonna feel like the longest ride of my life i think untill my 12 and 20 week scan.just be possitive :) xxx


----------



## Coleey

It's normal hun, try not to worry :hugs: I'm a bad worrier so I know how hard it is to not worry! 

How are you all this evening? xx


----------



## pinktree

ashleywalton said:


> Hey ladies...Question for you all-Is brown discharge/spotting normal early on? I just noticed a small amount and am just wondering if I should worry...ugh!

i'm experiencing brown spotting too, its very minimal though...still, i can't help but worry even though i know it's perfectly normal. it's going to be a long 9 months!


----------



## discoclare

nov 2nd for me


----------



## Sal85

Hi
Due 5th (I think) bfp today worried as got cramp on left and af was due today, had cramp for few days now but is this normal or am I just noticing it more now I know. V worried af turning up. 
Congrats to you all
Xxx


----------



## NicoleLJ

Can I join? We are due Nov 1. Very excited and hopeful. We have suffered through 5 miscarriages and are really hoping this little one is here to stay. I am also very parinoid at each little twinge and pain. My only focus right now is to rest, try and eat(worst morning sickness I have ever experienced) and try and not stress.


----------



## nicoley

Ashley Walton I got some light pink spotting...I called midwife right away and she said no worries..just worry if you get heavy bleeding a bad cramps...my hubby had a dr appt today and I asked her if I should go and see him and she said nah this is very common just take it easy and don't do much strenuous..


----------



## mellymoo.

i'm due 2nd november :D


----------



## lovealittle1

Based on ovulation of feb 14 I am due nov 6. Still in shock about it! Lots of symptoms already here, sore nips, pimples, very achy thighs, sore back, cramping and some nausea. Congrats all! I would love a bump buddy is anyone is interested.


----------



## ginny83

Well according to FF I O'd on Valentine's Day (even though we didn't actually bd on that day) which makes me due on 6th November. Tomorrow I get the offical results from my blood test that my doc took on Monday :)

My AF was due today and since so far it's a no show, I finally feel a bit more confident to post under 1st trimester. 

This will be baby #2, I already have a 12 month old boy :)

Lovealittle - I'd love to be bump buddies :) Actually we're quite similar - same due date based on O and our LOs are ony a month or so apart!


----------



## lovealittle1

Ginny- yay! I am excited to have a bump buddy! Do you have a journal? I will add you to my siggy.


----------



## ashleywalton

Ladies thank you for the words of encouragement. I've been trying my best to take it easy today. I took another test to this afternoon to make sure my lines are staying dark and it was darker than the last one I did Saturday morning so that made me feel better.
If anyone wants to add me and be bump buddies. Let me know! :)


----------



## Strike

Looks like 5 November for me!


----------



## arnz09

Awesome to see more November littlies coming along :winkwink: two more days til my first midwife visit I'm so excited!

Nicole - sorry for your losses, I've heard before ms is a great sign tho, your hormone levels must be good :flower:


----------



## ginny83

lovealittle1 said:


> Ginny- yay! I am excited to have a bump buddy! Do you have a journal? I will add you to my siggy.

not yet - i'm waiting until tomorrow for my blood test results and then it'll be offical :)

do you hav a journal?


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! My EDD is Nov 5th based on ovulation and I am sticking with that one for now...even though the LMP date puts me 4 days ahead! Right now 4 days seems like a lot...

This is our first, and so far I am trying not to be a nervous wreck and failing at it, lol. I hope to get my first midwife appt soon and also hoping to hear the HB around 9 weeks (right before easter weekend) so we can tell our family! My first scan won't be until 18 weeks if all goes well and that feels VERY far away.

I would love to join this group because I think I will minimize the amount of first tri browsing I do (a lot of posts stress me out) but I would love to be in a group! :hugs:


----------



## VJean

Hi ladies,

I'm tentatively due 4 Nov, but I'm sure my due date will slip a little bit once I have a scan. Still in shock to be honest!


----------



## ginny83

How long had everyone been trying for?

This was our first cycle actually trying, in Jan we had a bit of a slip up - so I guess I was in the chase for Jan too.


----------



## theclarks8687

Tentatively due Nov 7th Nd in complete shock after 5 yrs of ttc


----------



## gaiagirl

It was just our second cycle TTC and I feel soooooooo lucky!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all thought u might be interest i also have another group for novmber mommys to be in groups n disscussions!!


----------



## laney_bump

Hi ya ladies ... I'm due due the 5th November :) bonfire night baby :D xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all thought u might be interest i also have another group for novmber mommys to be in groups n disscussions!!

Can you post a link here?


----------



## Eviemoo

I'm due 4th too! Seems to be quite a few of us!


----------



## Coleey

Massive congratulations theclarks :hugs: and to everyone on their bfp!

We've been TTC #2 since July 2011, I've had irregular cycles because of breastfeeding. I was super lucky and conceived our son on our first month of trying, so it's been rather confusing! :) xx


----------



## Ilikecake

My EDD is either the 6th or 7th. How exciting


----------



## mellllly

This was my first cycle, however it wasn't planned!
I had my little boy in October and went back on pill in December, but it messed up my body and cycles so I came off it at the end of jan to let my body sort itself out and here I am pregnant hehe! It was a very welcomed suprise though :)
In just shocked as it took over a year with Sophie and Leo, crazy crazy hehe


----------



## bubblej23

november babies are coming in thick n fast, welcome, hope your all feeling well today,
i feel like everyday is a year long!!!! its such a rollercoaster yesterday i felt so positive and happy and today i just feel... blurggghhh, no symptoms as such just sleepy now and again and tender boobs now n again, took another test yesterday on an internet cheapie and the line was quite dark for one of them tests, seeing as yesterday was AF due date!! so that made me feel a bit better, still having the odd cramp here and there but i think you notice more things like this once you know your pregnant, hope your all ok :) xx


----------



## mellllly

I don't have any symptoms yet, but then I didn't have any with the other 2 apart from sore boobs and tired!

Took my 4th test yesterday lol! Anyone else addicted?


----------



## ginny83

Yes! I've been testing everday since I got my BFP!

I took a digi on Monday and got 2-3 weeks, I also had a blood test taken that day and get the results for it tomorrow. It will be interesting to see if the blood levels match the digi.

The urine test my doc did came back negative, but he only let it sit for not even a minute - I wanted to say can we give it a couple more minutes, but couldn't be bothered since I knew I was going to get the blood test.

I also have a heap of IC's coming in the mail which I ordered about a week ago... didn't think I wouldn't need them!


----------



## mellllly

Hehe glad I'm not the only one
I still got another but want do another clear blue next week lol


----------



## nicoley

oh i am testing today..I still have a little bit of spotting..at this point only when i wipe...hunger..boobs...peeing...praying that this spotting goes away..no cramping or anything just some pinky brown cm...


----------



## Coleey

I've been testing a fair bit with ics and just tested again with a digi. No more testing for me now as I'll drive myself crazy! :rofl:

Let us know how your blood test turns out chick! :flower: xx


----------



## Coleey

nicoley said:


> oh i am testing today..I still have a little bit of spotting..at this point only when i wipe...hunger..boobs...peeing...praying that this spotting goes away..no cramping or anything just some pinky brown cm...


From what I've read hun, spotting is completely normal :hugs: 

Nice to meet another Nicole on here! :D xx


----------



## ginny83

well I hae 3 FRERs left and then after that I think I'll stop lol

I hae a couple of friends planning on ttc in the next year so I might give away the (probably useless!) ICs - otherwise I might go a bit crazy!!


----------



## nicoley

yeah i called my midwife yesterday and she said not to worry its fine seeing its still so close to when my period was due..(last wednesday the 22nd or 23rd)...if i get crazy cramps or lots of blood head to the hospital...at this point lol tmi alert i just feel like i am very gassy...lol


----------



## ginny83

I feel quite bloated tonight...

I remember with DS there were times I wanted to "puncture" my stomach to let the air out because I had so much trapped wind and it was sooo painful. Really hope it doesn't get that bad again!


----------



## lovealittle1

We NTNP last month but looking back we totally missed O. My cycles were also out of whack due to BFing my 14 mo old around the clock. This cycle we used opk's and I am still in shock we got a bfp so quickly. Last time it took 3 cycles. I am a poas addict I have lots of ic's and dollarama tests and one frer left. I find it very reassuring and I really enjoy seeing the bfp each time! 

Can someone post the link to the november group? I feel very blessed that I had such an awesome group of mummies to share my last pregnancy with in our January group. Majority of us still keep in touch. We have a private Facebook group now.

I am sooo bloated today and feel like everyone is looking at my stomach and the constipation is starting again. Had it in my last pregnancy and it was awful.


----------



## mellllly

lovealittle1 said:


> We NTNP last month but looking back we totally missed O. My cycles were also out of whack due to BFing my 14 mo old around the clock. This cycle we used opk's and I am still in shock we got a bfp so quickly. Last time it took 3 cycles. I am a poas addict I have lots of ic's and dollarama tests and one frer left. I find it very reassuring and I really enjoy seeing the bfp each time!
> 
> Can someone post the link to the november group? I feel very blessed that I had such an awesome group of mummies to share my last pregnancy with in our January group. Majority of us still keep in touch. We have a private Facebook group now.
> 
> I am sooo bloated today and feel like everyone is looking at my stomach and the constipation is starting again. Had it in my last pregnancy and it was awful.

Heres the link ladies;

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/893357-november-2012-mommies-due-dates-2.html


----------



## nicoley

K has anyone had the opposite of constipation...lol..i have a feeling it's because I'm vegetarian and have been eating alot more veggies and fruits and water...


----------



## mellllly

i did when i found out but seem to be ok now


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone! Welcome to the new gals. I'm so excited to share my due date with all you ladies. I'm very bloated and gassy too. It's ridiculous. I look a few months pregnant already I'm so bloated. I don't remember being like this with my first 2.


----------



## mary81

Hi congratulations everyone :hugs:
I'm due Novemeber 3rd according to O date! 
Will be my first, i can't get my head round the fact somethings growing inside me that will be turn into a full lifesize baby!!!:wacko:
I don't feel pregnant and have absolutley no symptoms at all yet, is that ok? 
x


----------



## ashleywalton

mary81 said:


> Hi congratulations everyone :hugs:
> I'm due Novemeber 3rd according to O date!
> Will be my first, i can't get my head round the fact somethings growing inside me that will be turn into a full lifesize baby!!!:wacko:
> I don't feel pregnant and have absolutley no symptoms at all yet, is that ok?
> x

Hello! I will add you to the list. Every pregnancy is different and yes it is okay I am sure as it is still early. Usually by 8 weeks you'll be feeling something...8 weeks is usually when morning sickness kicks in full force. Or at least thats when it came along for me with both my girls. Good luck!!!


----------



## VJean

ginny83 said:


> How long had everyone been trying for?
> 
> This was our first cycle actually trying, in Jan we had a bit of a slip up - so I guess I was in the chase for Jan too.

This was our third month trying. Had a m/c last month, so praying for a sticky bean this time around!


----------



## mellllly

Completly normal, with my first 2 I had sore BBs and was very tired and that was around 5 weeks, I never had any morning sickness just felt a bit iffy, again that wasnt until about 5/6weeks ish

So far for me - nothing!


----------



## nicoley

here is my test from a half hour ago...NEED TO STOP!! lol
 



Attached Files:







P1080179.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crancherry

mary81 said:


> Hi congratulations everyone :hugs:
> I'm due Novemeber 3rd according to O date!
> Will be my first, i can't get my head round the fact somethings growing inside me that will be turn into a full lifesize baby!!!:wacko:
> I don't feel pregnant and have absolutley no symptoms at all yet, is that ok?
> x

Congrats!!! I have no symptoms either, really weirding me out. With the others I had very sore bbs, was SOO tired, and had to pee a lot, all starting pretty early. This time none of that - I have had some insomnia (but that might have been due to stressing about waiting!), and thirsty, but not hungry or sick at all. In fact yesterday I realized at 6:00 in the evening I hadn't eaten a single thing all day and had to make myself eat something and take my prenatal. They say each one is different though, so guess that's true!


----------



## ashleywalton

nicoley-Lol!!! I have taken a total of 4 tests so far...I can't help it. I guess I'm just making sure the line is still there! lol. BTW, my oldest daughter and I have the middle name Nicole. :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Thanks for the link I'm going over now!

Lovely lines nicoley!!


----------



## NicoleLJ

THe symptoms I have are nuts. Boobs in sever pain, really bad morning sickness and I mean bad, light fever that can come and go suddenly, and the one that shocked my fiance and I is that I am already lactating on one side. Never had that happen this early before. Hopefully all strong signs that this one is here to stay.


----------



## arnz09

nicoley said:


> here is my test from a half hour ago...NEED TO STOP!! lol

:haha: I'm still testing every couple of days too! My line is nowhere as dark as yours tho! I've got three ics and a digi left, then no more testing! :haha:

It's so hard in the early weeks with no hb yet, no baby movement - I always worry the beany might not be there still, think I just need to relax.


----------



## Soon2Bee

I would love to join the group! EDD is Nov. 6th!!!!!! Still in shock. I feel like I am walking aroung "pretending" I am pregnant. No big symptoms yet. Waiking up in the middle of the night and not being able to go back to sleep, sore bbs and mild cramping. Oh and lots of bathroom trips :) Congrats to all. Sticky been dust to all.


----------



## Soon2Bee

oh, and we have been ttc for nine months and this is our first. :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Morning ladies.

How are we all today? I'm suffering with morning sickness at the moment, it's horrible. Apart from that the only other symptom is tiredness.


----------



## Buckles

Morning 
I'm at heathrow with my husband awaiting to board our flight to new York, and MS has kicked in, surviving on mints and water and had to make a few emergency dashes to the loo! Now dreading our 7 hr flight xx


----------



## mellllly

Go buy some ginger nut biscuits, they are meant to help with sickness xx


----------



## mellllly

Oh and tiredness has deffo kicked in for me, I fell asleep on the sofa with my daughter at about 9.30 went up to bed about midnight and that was me gone until 7am when Leo started stirring :)


----------



## Ilikecake

I love ginger nuts when pregnant.
I took some into work yesterday and my boss instantly asked if I was pregnant because I'd eaten them loads during my first pregnancy :haha:


----------



## mellllly

Lol busted!
What did you say??


----------



## Ilikecake

I just told her I was, we have to do lots of heavy lifting/up and down ladders so it's better she knows early. She's lovely though and was dead pleased.


----------



## urchin

wow! Novembers already :dance:

I still feel like a super-newbie with an october DD
Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## mellllly

Aww I had my son in October, what's your due date urchin?

At least she was pleased! How lovely
See I'm still on maternity leave so I don't have the whole work thing, but I never had any symptoms with my other 2, let's hope this one is the sane


----------



## urchin

October 9th Mellly - 4 days before my birthday (I have to have a CS though, so no chance of over-running!)


----------



## SpringerS

I'm also November. The 4th according to the internet or the 5th according to my GP but as his wheel doesn't account for today (leap day) I'll stick with the 4th for now. I have an early scan booked for the 21st of March and wouldn't be surprised if I'm put back a few days. I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated this month. My cbfm never gave me a peak and I had a scan on the 14th where the doctor wasn't sure if I had ovulated in the last few days or was just about to. Then she looked at my other ovary and said that actually she wasn't even sure if I was ovulating out of that ovary instead/as well.

My symptoms are sore boobs, though they seem to be fluctuating. Yesterday morning they were very sore, yesterday afternoon the pain was gone completely, then it came back in the evening but milder than earlier in the day. Last night I woke up feeling pain in them a few times but at the moment they are mildly painful. It's very confusing. I miscarried before and my first clue was that my breast pain just disappeared after which I took a test and the HCG was gone. Yesterday I took 2 tests and they had thick lines for ics, so fingerscrossed all is still going ok.


----------



## kassxox

I'm 7th November :)


----------



## mellllly

urchin said:


> October 9th Mellly - 4 days before my birthday (I have to have a CS though, so no chance of over-running!)

I was due on the 11th with Leo but he came on the 2nd lol!



I took another test this morning, still positive haha! Having some cramping today so I guess thats the start of the stretching pains


----------



## SpringerS

mellllly said:


> Having some cramping today so I guess thats the start of the stretching pains

I'm getting a lot of cramping but it's nearly always wind or constipation. I know this now but it still gets me _every single time_. I get a sudden cramp and in my head I get really panicky and think it's all going wrong, then a few minutes later I, ahem, bottom burp and the pain is gone. Then a while later I get another pain, get upset and go through the whole cycle again:dohh: 

November can not come fast enough.


----------



## nicoley

springer i am exactly the same yesterday i felt like i was full of gas to my armpits..and i would get that crampy feeling and i could here it gurgling in there and then yup a bottom burp and ahhhhh relief...my word....lol


----------



## mellllly

lol bottom burp.... sounds funny


----------



## nicoley

lol ashley i agree..I had to use it again in my post...it sounds so much more polite for some strange reason..


----------



## nicoley

ooops i mean melllly..I apologize!!


----------



## mellllly

haha thats ok
oh pregnancy is so attractive


----------



## treetop21

I think i am due between the 2nd and 6th of november. I think i conceived about 2 and a half, maybe 3 weeks ago! Exciting! But i am also scared for the next 3 months!!

Good luck girlies


----------



## SpringerS

mellllly said:


> lol bottom burp.... sounds funny

It's from a Purple Ronnie poem that used to crack me up when I was a kid. And one that I may be taking some advice from over the next 9 months.

_If your bottom burps in public,
Try say in time,
Goodness Gracious what a whiff,
It doesn't smell like mine!_

:winkwink:


----------



## mellllly

:rofl: never heard that oe before haha!!


----------



## Coleey

Bottom burp is hilarious! :rofl: xx


----------



## auntylolo

9th November for us, already I'm sick as a dog :sick: but loving being pregnant again regardless:happydance:


----------



## mellllly

:) congrats to all the new ladies x


----------



## skweek35

I am sooo glad to have found this thread!!! I am also due Nov 7th!!!


----------



## skweek35

nicoley said:


> springer i am exactly the same yesterday i felt like i was full of gas to my armpits..and i would get that crampy feeling and i could here it gurgling in there and then yup a bottom burp and ahhhhh relief...my word....lol

 
I am sooo with you on that gurgling and bottom burps!! DF doesnt think its funny!!! :rofl: 

Congrats to you Auntylolo!!! I am sooo glad to see you finally got your BFP too!!! 
I am glad to report for now - no MS as yet!! Hoping it wont visit me at all!!


----------



## charlie15

I'm due on the 1st Nov, but that's only my estimate


----------



## mellllly

charlie15 said:


> I'm due on the 1st Nov, but that's only my estimate

Same :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats to all the new ladies to the thread! I added you all to the list. If any of your dates need to be changed please let me know!

So, bottom burp is hilarious! I love it! Hahaha...I'm having a lot of those...ugh! The things we go through to have a precious baby.

AFM, I'm feeling okay. Tired and boobs are still killing me. I always wonder what my DH is thinking when it comes it pregnancy...It seems like it consumes me and I don't know about him, but last night he came home and one of the first things he said was a name for a boy...So I know he must have been thinking about it while at work! :) Just thought I'd share.
Hope you all are doing as well as can be! Oh yeah, ANYTHING ginger helps with MS! :)


----------



## mellllly

Bless him!! WHat name did he say? Did you like it?


----------



## ashleywalton

He said Brock and I am not sure yet. Lol. We always are decided on a girl name and we have had 2 girls, so maybe we should decide on a boy name...lol


----------



## mellllly

cant say ive ever heard tht one so at least its original!


----------



## ashleywalton

True...We will see! I'm just hoping MS doesn't get too bad for me. I had it so bad with both my girls.


----------



## mellllly

Im lucky and didnt have any with either of mine, I felt sick but was never actually sick
Very very tired with Leo tho


----------



## auntylolo

Ok so hubby and I had a chat and we decided we would tell our parents again now and not wait. I had to Skype my mam because her and dad live in Spain, she was crying her eyes out :rofl: it was so funny! But so sweet, she's over the moon for us :cloud9:


----------



## ashleywalton

Lucky on the no MS. I am hoping this time it takes it easy on me!
auntylolo-How sweet! I've only told my mom. I think we're going to tell the rest of our family this weekend. :)


----------



## foxforce

Hiya everyone and congrats to you all! 

I'm due 6th November, we tested yesterday after being a day late :wacko: still in shock tbh 

Feeling nauseous, thirsty, frequent toilet trips, headaches, dizziness..... same as last pregnancy, which got terrible do hoping it doesn't get as bad but I find all the symptoms reassuring after having a mc. Also recently diaganosed with hashimoto's hypothyroidism so little anxious about my levels right now. 

It's going to be fun I'm sure with my gorgeous lo just about to go 8mth. And going back to work next month :(


----------



## skweek35

My DF seems to think we will call the baby either Baby or Monkey!! go figure - I can see this will be a decision for me to make again


----------



## mellllly

lool monkey is a good one


----------



## SpringerS

ashleywalton said:


> I always wonder what my DH is thinking when it comes it pregnancy...It seems like it consumes me and I don't know about him, but last night he came home and one of the first things he said was a name for a boy...So I know he must have been thinking about it while at work! :) Just thought I'd share.

My husband rang me about an hour ago and I asked him to bring home a tub of carbonara sauce. He said sure, then backtracked and said no, it was terrible I shouldn't be eating it. I told him that it was fine as it would have been pasteurised and I'd make sure to cook it at a high enough heat just in case. And he responded by telling me that he wasn't worried about raw egg but he didn't think I should be eating all the preservatives and other chemicals of shop bought sauces but we'd be have to make do tonight as he is very busy and won't feel like making a bechamel from scratch when he gets in.

He's very sweet but he's going to drive me batty. Still though, I freaked him out yesterday when I was upset that my breasts had stopped hurting. So we're even.


----------



## ashleywalton

Yeah, men are weird! Lol...


----------



## mellllly

thats really sweet actually

i want pizza... again!!
whats wrong with me? i wasnt tht bothered by it before i fell lol


----------



## ashleywalton

I agree it was sweet...Sorry that was a short reply, I had to get some things together. I meant that men have a weird way of showing they think about the whole pregnancy and having a baby. Or at least thats my thought...


----------



## mellllly

i dont think my hubby thinks of it at all lol


----------



## ashleywalton

Yeah, that's usually what I think as well...thats why the name thing threw me off! lol


----------



## MrsWright22

Won't know for sure untill i see the midwife. But it's looking like i'm due November 4th. Congrats to all expecting :)


----------



## Wish4another

Hi all
Congrats on all our BFPs!!!! :bfp::
I am due 5th November :happydance:


----------



## nyomi1990

Hi everyone Ive just found out Im due around the 8th of november.. cannot wait would love too get talking to some mums due around the same time :) xx


----------



## minties

Hiya! Just got my positive this morning. I am due November 8th.

I was in the due November for 2010, and I'm a November baby myself. Yay November! Best month ever.

ooh nyomi1990 we could be bump buddies!


----------



## nikkihennes

well im having :baby: :baby: :baby:
:cloud9:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

nikkihennes said:


> well im having :baby: :baby: :baby:
> :cloud9:
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Does this mean triplets????!!


----------



## lovealittle1

minties said:


> Hiya! Just got my positive this morning. I am due November 8th.
> 
> I was in the due November for 2010, and I'm a November baby myself. Yay November! Best month ever.
> 
> ooh nyomi1990 we could be bump buddies!

Congrats Minties! I remember chatting to you before perhaps in bf club :shrug:


----------



## arnz09

Just had my 1st midwife appt today, feel totally crazy cos I'm only 4+2 but great cos she said I can get a scan at 7wks on 20th March! :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

that's exciting Arnz! I'm having my first scan at around that time too :)

With DS I had to wait until I was 12 weeks for the first scan, so i'm not sure what to expect!


----------



## arnz09

ginny83 said:


> that's exciting Arnz! I'm having my first scan at around that time too :)
> 
> With DS I had to wait until I was 12 weeks for the first scan, so i'm not sure what to expect!

Oh yay we are nearly the same! I didn't have a scan til 12wks with DD either so I'm none the wiser, when the mw offered a "dating scan" today I was like oh yeh anything for a look at the wee beeny! :happydance:

Apparently early scans are really accurate for dating cos the bean is changing so much so that's cool :thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

How exciting for you both to have a scan so early! :)

Just FYI I didn't realize how many people would post to this thread, so I understand there are a lot of people on here. Part of why I started it was so that we can find someone we share a due date with or close to it to experience this journey we are on with. 
Of course since it's my 3rd baby I "connect" with those people but would love to offer "my advice" or "experience" with others having their 1st or even 2nd babies. 
Either way, just wanted to throw that out there! :)


----------



## Soon2Bee

I have an app for my scan on March 21st! Supper excited and a little nervous. I still don't feel really pregnant. Still having mild cramps. Which I am looking at as a good sign, it means my body is getting ready for my baby. Also sore bbs and restless sleep. This is my first so I am still unsure of what to actually expect. I love that we have a mix of moms in this thread. Tomorrow is already March 1st. I am going to try and enjoy every moment!


----------



## gaiagirl

Soon2Bee said:


> I have an app for my scan on March 21st! Supper excited and a little nervous. I still don't feel really pregnant. Still having mild cramps. Which I am looking at as a good sign, it means my body is getting ready for my baby. Also sore bbs and restless sleep. This is my first so I am still unsure of what to actually expect. I love that we have a mix of moms in this thread. Tomorrow is already March 1st. I am going to try and enjoy every moment!

I have also been having some cramping on and off. Nothing painful, I think just the uterus expanding and making room! 

The sleep issue is definitely true! I wake up every night around 3/4am and usually pee or just lay there restlessly trying to fall asleep. Can't decide if it's biological or just all the crazy things on my mind!!


----------



## ginny83

yeah I've been having AF type cramps too - I hate it because usually I only cramp during AF - so it feels weird to be having them otherwise.

With DS I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was already 6 weeks - my only symptom until then was feeling tired, after I found out I straight away got MS and had every symptom under the sun hehe


----------



## charlie15

ashleywalton said:


> How exciting for you both to have a scan so early! :)
> 
> Just FYI I didn't realize how many people would post to this thread, so I understand there are a lot of people on here. Part of why I started it was so that we can find someone we share a due date with or close to it to experience this journey we are on with.
> Of course since it's my 3rd baby I "connect" with those people but would love to offer "my advice" or "experience" with others having their 1st or even 2nd babies.
> Either way, just wanted to throw that out there! :)

Advice from an experienced Mum would be welcomed by me!! this is my first and as an older Mum at 39 I'm quite anxious about it all going wrong! My line of work doesn't help as I work in A&E (ED) so the only thing i ever see with regard to pregnancy is when it all goes wrong!!:wacko:

Not really feeling too pregnant at all at the mo and very envious of these peeps who are getting such early scans as i think I'll be close to 12 weeks before i get mine.

Can i ask when others started getting symptoms? weird to want sore boobs and MS but i suppose it connect you with what's going on!


----------



## mellllly

I agree Ashley! It's my third too ladies :) scary!

Congrats on all the new ladies!!!
Did I see someone having triplets???
I think I might pay for an early scan, I did with my other 2 so why not hehe x


----------



## laney_bump

Looking for bump buddy's ladies :) going to see if I can get a docs appointment on Monday to confirm pregnancy :) xxx


----------



## Kaylami

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining in!
Finally got my :bfp: after a year of trying.
It's my second and im over the moon. :happydance:

Im due November 2nd and would love to have some people to talk to!


----------



## laney_bump

Kaylami said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in!
> Finally got my :bfp: after a year of trying.
> It's my second and im over the moon. :happydance:
> 
> Im due November 2nd and would love to have some people to talk to!

Welcome... I too had been trying for just over and year :happydance: xxx


----------



## mellllly

Welcome!!! :)

So I just took my 6th pregnancy test today lol, still positive hehe


----------



## foxforce

charlie15 said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> How exciting for you both to have a scan so early! :)
> 
> Just FYI I didn't realize how many people would post to this thread, so I understand there are a lot of people on here. Part of why I started it was so that we can find someone we share a due date with or close to it to experience this journey we are on with.
> Of course since it's my 3rd baby I "connect" with those people but would love to offer "my advice" or "experience" with others having their 1st or even 2nd babies.
> Either way, just wanted to throw that out there! :)
> 
> Advice from an experienced Mum would be welcomed by me!! this is my first and as an older Mum at 39 I'm quite anxious about it all going wrong! My line of work doesn't help as I work in A&E (ED) so the only thing i ever see with regard to pregnancy is when it all goes wrong!!:wacko:
> 
> Not really feeling too pregnant at all at the mo and very envious of these peeps who are getting such early scans as i think I'll be close to 12 weeks before i get mine.
> 
> Can i ask when others started getting symptoms? weird to want sore boobs and MS but i suppose it connect you with what's going on!Click to expand...

Congrats x 

I can understand you in your job Charlie as I work as a paramedic and see lots of unfortunate women go through some horrendous situations in pregnancy. I have also been through it myself. Plus I am an older mum at 34. 

So far my symptoms are crampy/twinges low abdo and nausea. One of my first symptoms in my last pregnancy was sore boobs but not got this yet this time.


----------



## nicoley

Foxforce are we considered old mums at 34 lol...oh man!!..I cant wait to see the looks i get when my nearly 17 year old daughter calls me mom and i have a huge baby bump happening..We havent posted anything on facebook either as far as many of our friends are know my hubby had a vasectomy reversal 11 years ago and we were done having kiddos...lol...I cant see the reactions when we post the announcement in a month or so lol


----------



## SpringerS

mellllly said:


> Welcome!!! :)
> 
> So I just took my 6th pregnancy test today lol, still positive hehe

I took my 5th this morning. Also still pregnant though I can't tell if the line is getting any stronger as the internet cheapies from the other days have faded too much to compare. I actually have the 4 internet cheapies lined up on my bathroom windowsill and the FRER, which was my original test, is in my coat pocket and goes everywhere with me.

I blame my fluctuating symptoms. Whenever my breasts stop hurting, the urge to test again comes on strong.:blush:


----------



## nicoley

I think i can stop testing now...lmao!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1080183.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nicoley

im such a loser i still come out and set the timer as if there isnt going to be a line there in time...lol..this test was like this at a minute and half...its time to accept the fact i am pregnant...lol


----------



## lovealittle1

Nicoley-you are not alone in your poas addiction. I have lost count.


----------



## NicoleLJ

How is everyone this morning? My morning sickness is crazy. It has never been this bad. Just trying to find something that appeals to me enough to eat is insane and what I could eat for a day or two will suddenly make me so ill at the thought. It changes every other day. Last night it was so bad, trying to figure out what to eat, that I started crying because litterally everything made me sick. My other pregnancies usually only a few things would make me sick so I always had a large selection to choose from. Not this time around. I am glad though, because after 5 miscarriages I want the symptoms to be strong because the rewards 9 months later are so worth it.

The constant need to pee started yesterday too. Then the sore boobs, mood swings and so on. Dh is being awsome though. Very understanding. When I started crying yesterday he just came over and hugged me and said "it is ok, we will get you what ever you need to eat." 

I don't care what I have to go through. I will be turning 36 on Saturday and this might be my last pregnancy(we are not sure if we want one or two children).


----------



## ashleywalton

charlie15-I experienced sore boobs and have felt tired, those are really the only two that are staying constant. My MS with both my girls didn't kick in til about 8 weeks
. 
NicoleLJ-What I found that helps with MS is eating before you get up and basically don't stop! Lol. As soon as my stomach felt empty I'd be sick and it was hard to get it to pass. I bought hard candies and ginger candies to eat/suck on and it really helped me. It is miserable, just continue to tell yourself that it doesn't last forever.

You ladies that keep testing are so much like me! Haha...I can't stop either! Too funny!


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh yeah, and I know I won't get a scan until around 15 weeks...10 weeks to go! That seems like forever away, as does November!!


----------



## NicoleLJ

ashleywalton said:


> .
> NicoleLJ-What I found that helps with MS is eating before you get up and basically don't stop! Lol. As soon as my stomach felt empty I'd be sick and it was hard to get it to pass. I bought hard candies and ginger candies to eat/suck on and it really helped me. It is miserable, just continue to tell yourself that it doesn't last forever.
> 
> You ladies that keep testing are so much like me! Haha...I can't stop either! Too funny!

Sadly anything sweet does not work since it makes me ill. ugg. I do try eating some crackers before getting up but it has not been much help and usually they come right back up. I find that I have to wait till about 9 or 10 am before I can take my prenatals and such or else they will come up too. Like you said though it does not last forever and the end results are so worth it.

I only ever test once. After so many miscarriages I am too scared to do repeated testing for fear I will see a negative result.


----------



## foxforce

nicoley said:


> Foxforce are we considered old mums at 34 lol...oh man!!..I cant wait to see the looks i get when my nearly 17 year old daughter calls me mom and i have a huge baby bump happening..We havent posted anything on facebook either as far as many of our friends are know my hubby had a vasectomy reversal 11 years ago and we were done having kiddos...lol...I cant see the reactions when we post the announcement in a month or so lol

Lol Nicole no I said 'older' we are not old :flower: just older compared to some :winkwink:

For morning sickness I find just eating regular small meals helps and sucking on boiled sweets worked for me last year.


----------



## SpringerS

I don't seem to have much by way of constant symptoms. I have sore boobs on and off, mild indigestion on and off, a strong need to pee frequently on and off, mood swings on and off, constipation on and off and right side pain on and off.

The right side pain is worrying me. I get very, very occasional left side pain for a few seconds but the right side pain is more persistent. I was getting it before I got my bfp and assumed it had to do with the laser surgery I had on my right ovary in January. Then after my bfp it was gone for a few days and now it's back. It's my least favourite symptom as I'm terrified it's a sign of an ectopic, even though in my head I'm guessing that a corpeus luteum cyst on an ovary that's recovering from laser burns would probably be a bit more painful than normal. I have an early scan booked for the 21st but will ask my doctor to refer me for another scan next week if the pain gets any worse.


----------



## SpringerS

OMG!:dohh:

I was getting really paranoid about my right side pain and was unsuccessfully scouring the internet for stories of women who had endo removed from one ovary one month and experienced harmless pain in their next month's pregnancy because of it. Disheartened I started to gently feel along my tummy to see if I could find where in my abdomen my pain was coming from, and I eventually pinpointed it at a site near my ovary/tube and right under the waistband of my pants. Heart in mouth I opened my pants to take a look and see if I could guess if it was the ovary or tube.

And there was an angry red pimple! The pain is external and nothing whatsoever to do with my embryo.:dohh:

I am _never_ going to make it to November with my sanity intact!


----------



## NicoleLJ

SpringerS said:


> OMG!:dohh:
> 
> I was getting really paranoid about my right side pain and was unsuccessfully scouring the internet for stories of women who had endo removed from one ovary one month and experienced harmless pain in their next month's pregnancy because of it. Disheartened I started to gently feel along my tummy to see if I could find where in my abdomen my pain was coming from, and I eventually pinpointed it at a site near my ovary/tube and right under the waistband of my pants. Heart in mouth I opened my pants to take a look and see if I could guess if it was the ovary or tube.
> 
> And there was an angry red pimple! The pain is external and nothing whatsoever to do with my embryo.:dohh:
> 
> I am _never_ going to make it to November with my sanity intact!

Yes you will. We will all help each other to stay sane or as close to it as we posibly can be. lol I think we are all overly anxious but for very good reason.

Is anyone else here doing the baby asprin thing? I am. I learned and read that many women that had repeated miscarriages had a successful pregnancy when they started taking baby asprin once a day when they got their positive test results. It has to be baby asprin though. Not adult or child. We are trying it. I have been taking it for 4 day now. After 5 miscarriages we are ready to try almost anything.


----------



## SpringerS

NicoleLJ said:


> Is anyone else here doing the baby asprin thing? I am. I learned and read that many women that had repeated miscarriages had a successful pregnancy when they started taking baby asprin once a day when they got their positive test results. It has to be baby asprin though. Not adult or child. We are trying it. I have been taking it for 4 day now. After 5 miscarriages we are ready to try almost anything.

I'm taking baby aspirin - 75mg, Low Dose Naltrexone - going to 4.5mg tonight and am using Cyclogest progesterone suppository - 400mg twice a day. My baby's going to have superpowers with all the medications I'm on.


----------



## NicoleLJ

SpringerS said:


> I'm taking baby aspirin - 75mg, Low Dose Naltrexone - going to 4.5mg tonight and am using Cyclogest progesterone suppository - 400mg twice a day. My baby's going to have superpowers with all the medications I'm on.

Please do not think I am nosey. I know what the baby asprin is for but what are the other things for? I am also on prenatal supplements(obviously) and also taking cranberry tablets since I get UTI's easily.


----------



## SpringerS

NicoleLJ said:


> Please do not think I am nosey. I know what the baby asprin is for but what are the other things for? I am also on prenatal supplements(obviously) and also taking cranberry tablets since I get UTI's easily.

It's not nosey. The low dose Naltrexone is because I have endometriosis which is an auto-immune disease and as a result have lower endorphins than normal. Low endorphin levels are related to infertility and miscarriage. Low doses of Naltrexone taken late at night block my endorphin receptors as I sleep and encourage my body to manufacture higher amounts of endorphins during the day, which brings my levels to normal/slightly higher than normal, so should help maintain the pregnancy.

The progesterone is to supplement the amount of the progesterone hormone produced by the corpus luteum cyst that maintains the pregnancy until the placenta matures and takes over. I'll be having my bloods checked every couple of weeks and the amount of progesterone suppositories I use will depend on the results.


----------



## crancherry

Guess I am off the list. Started spotting Monday night and has gotten worse. Pretty sure today was the end of things. :sadangel: Was hoping so much this would be the one after just having the m/c at Christmas. A little beside myself at the moment :cry:

Best of luck to everyone else


----------



## nicoley

Awe I'm so sorry hun!!


----------



## nyomi1990

Hi minties... I would love that.. :) second pregnancy after a miscarriage and it would be nice to have someone too talk too :) xx


----------



## NicoleLJ

crancherry said:


> Guess I am off the list. Started spotting Monday night and has gotten worse. Pretty sure today was the end of things. :sadangel: Was hoping so much this would be the one after just having the m/c at Christmas. A little beside myself at the moment :cry:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Hello all. I'm new here and just got my :bfp: today. 

I still feel cramppy, like AF could come any minute. But four test are telling me otherwise. 

Fingers crossed little squishy sticks, for me, and everyone else


----------



## MommaBarry

ashleywalton said:


> Hi everyone. I started a list with our EDD's. So far I'm having sore boobs, tired, bloated, and wanting to eat more. Not ready for morning sickness! I had it extremely bad with both of my girls.

 Im due Novemeber 12th :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## charlie15

crancherry said:


> Guess I am off the list. Started spotting Monday night and has gotten worse. Pretty sure today was the end of things. :sadangel: Was hoping so much this would be the one after just having the m/c at Christmas. A little beside myself at the moment :cry:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else

So sorry, i hope it's not another mc
Take care
x


----------



## lovewithin

i am due on November 8th! awww i love my baby so so soooo much!


----------



## Sunnii

I'm due on the 1st of November :D


----------



## MommyH

Hi girls I got my bfpmthis morning and hubby and I and our dd are so so very excited!! My edd is November 12th :)


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I started a list with our EDD's. So far I'm having sore boobs, tired, bloated, and wanting to eat more. Not ready for morning sickness! I had it extremely bad with both of my girls.
> 
> Im due Novemeber 12th :cloud9::happydance:Click to expand...

We are bump buddies!!


----------



## gaiagirl

crancherry said:


> Guess I am off the list. Started spotting Monday night and has gotten worse. Pretty sure today was the end of things. :sadangel: Was hoping so much this would be the one after just having the m/c at Christmas. A little beside myself at the moment :cry:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else

:hugs: so sorry :hugs:


----------



## VJean

Sunnii said:


> I'm due on the 1st of November :D

Sunnii, glad to see you on this list! How are you feeling?


----------



## VJean

crancherry said:


> Guess I am off the list. Started spotting Monday night and has gotten worse. Pretty sure today was the end of things. :sadangel: Was hoping so much this would be the one after just having the m/c at Christmas. A little beside myself at the moment :cry:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else

I'm so sorry to hear that! Prayers for a speedy recovery for you! :hugs:


----------



## VJean

mellllly said:


> Welcome!!! :)
> 
> So I just took my 6th pregnancy test today lol, still positive hehe

So glad I'm not the only one. :haha: I am trying to limit myself to ICs once a day and real tests every other day. Figured I'll slowly wean myself off of them. :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH said:


> Hi girls I got my bfpmthis morning and hubby and I and our dd are so so very excited!! My edd is November 12th :)

Yay my bump buddy!! :happydance:
:dust: to us that these little sticky beans stick!! Especially since we both found out pretty early.

Are you nervous? I know I am since AF was suppose to come monday-tuesday. I think once that time passes by ill feel just a bit more at ease and feel like this is happening for real. You would think after 5 tests I would be convinced :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

That was at Mommy H ^^


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I got my bfpmthis morning and hubby and I and our dd are so so very excited!! My edd is November 12th :)
> 
> Yay my bump buddy!! :happydance:
> :dust: to us that these little sticky beans stick!! Especially since we both found out pretty early.
> 
> Are you nervous? I know I am since AF was suppose to come monday-tuesday. I think once that time passes by ill feel just a bit more at ease and feel like this is happening for real. You would think after 5 tests I would be convinced :haha:Click to expand...

Yes I think I will feel more at ease once I see PREGNANT on a hpt! And after my first dr appt and u/s I will feel more at ease I'm sure :) I'm sooo excited, other than the morning sickness that's already kicking my ass :rofl:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies! Can I join? My EDD is November 11th :)


----------



## gaiagirl

CAValleygirl said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? My EDD is November 11th :)

Yay!!!!!! Congrats! I remember chatting with you on another thread right? About being surrounded by pregnant people?! So glad it's now us! Lol.


----------



## CAValleygirl

gaiagirl said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join? My EDD is November 11th :)
> 
> Yay!!!!!! Congrats! I remember chatting with you on another thread right? About being surrounded by pregnant people?! So glad it's now us! Lol.Click to expand...

Yes! Hi again! When is your EDD? 

I am so anxious, until I go to the dr. on Monday for a blood test.


----------



## gaiagirl

Mine is Nov 1 based on LMP or Nov 5 based on Ov so my ticker is going with the Nov 5 one for now :)

There's no need these days to confirm with a blood test, although it doesn't hurt! But if you're getting two lines...you're knocked up!

My first midwife appointment isn't until mid March!


----------



## BelleF

Hi ladies! Can I join you! I'm due November 6th!

First baby and NO idea what to expect! Yikes!


----------



## Ilikecake

BelleF said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you! I'm due November 6th!
> 
> First baby and NO idea what to expect! Yikes!

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## mommy2010

due november 5th . will be my second child as i have a little boy whos 18 months old . hoping for a girl this time round :) 

anybody having bad dreams or think there having twins lol . i kno it seems weird but feels nothink like my first pregnancy xx


----------



## mommy2010

laney_bump said:


> Looking for bump buddy's ladies :) going to see if I can get a docs appointment on Monday to confirm pregnancy :) xxx

 im also due nov 5th cnt wait :happydance: although weve got ages left :( 


good luck x


----------



## Ilikecake

4 positive digis, 3 positive ICs and 2 positive FRERs later...it's safe to say I'm pregnant :rofl:


----------



## auntylolo

mommy2010 said:


> due november 5th . will be my second child as i have a little boy whos 18 months old . hoping for a girl this time round :)
> 
> anybody having bad dreams or think there having twins lol . i kno it seems weird but feels nothink like my first pregnancy xx

I am desperately hoping for twins lol. Just turned 4w today, and have been feeling violently naseous for almost a week already :sick: the book in my bounty pack says very early sickness may be a sign of multiples, which has totally freaked my husband out! :rofl:


----------



## Erised

Can I join here as well as the October mummies? ;)
Going by my midwifes calculations I'm due on the 1st of November, going by my own I'm due on the 30th of October. How there's 2 days between them I don't know. 

I have my first scan on the 13th of March, to give me a more accurate date (to confuse it even more, going by LMP I'm due on the 16th of October).


----------



## SpringerS

Erised said:


> Can I join here as well as the October mummies? ;)
> Going by my midwifes calculations I'm due on the 1st of November, going by my own I'm due on the 30th of October.* How there's 2 days between them I don't know.*

Leap day. Everyone who's LMP was before yesterday will be a day or two off as the midwife's calender wheel won't have had a 29th of February on it.


----------



## Erised

oohhh, of course! Hadn't thought of that. 
That case mine is probably more accurate, at the end of October. That said, I went over with my first. I'll be right in between, so I'll keep an eye on all the ladies of both threads ;)


----------



## Sunnii

VJean said:


> Sunnii said:
> 
> 
> I'm due on the 1st of November :D
> 
> Sunnii, glad to see you on this list! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm good thank you :D How're you?


----------



## mellllly

Welcome new mummys/mummys to be!!

Im soo sorry to hear that crancherry xx

LOL to all the pee on a stock a holics!! we should start a club hehe, I am going to do my 7th test today :)


----------



## charlie15

SpringerS said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> Can I join here as well as the October mummies? ;)
> Going by my midwifes calculations I'm due on the 1st of November, going by my own I'm due on the 30th of October.* How there's 2 days between them I don't know.*
> 
> Leap day. Everyone who's LMP was before yesterday will be a day or two off as the midwife's calender wheel won't have had a 29th of February on it.Click to expand...

hadn't thought of that!! thanks :thumbup:


----------



## mommy2010

auntylolo said:


> mommy2010 said:
> 
> 
> due november 5th . will be my second child as i have a little boy whos 18 months old . hoping for a girl this time round :)
> 
> anybody having bad dreams or think there having twins lol . i kno it seems weird but feels nothink like my first pregnancy xx
> 
> I am desperately hoping for twins lol. Just turned 4w today, and have been feeling violently naseous for almost a week already :sick: the book in my bounty pack says very early sickness may be a sign of multiples, which has totally freaked my husband out! :rofl:Click to expand...



ive been feeling the same and really dizzy witch is nothink like my first pregnancy also sleeping almost all day .
ive got a high chance of having twins due to the fertilaty treatment ive been taking but i didnt the first time round so prob wont the second . gdluck :)


----------



## mellllly

7th test, positive hehe


----------



## nicoley

lol...I am officially done testing..YEsterdays test i did the test line was darker then the control line..so i dont think it gets better then that...lol woot congrats on the BFP mellly ;)


----------



## mellllly

Lol thanks! I think I'm done testing now too!

Stretching pains have started, anyone else?


----------



## mommy2010

mellllly said:


> Lol thanks! I think I'm done testing now too!
> 
> Stretching pains have started, anyone else?

 can you explain what they feel like , ive been feeling sumat but cant really explain it lol x


----------



## lovewithin

haha true! then i guess i'm due november the 7th!


----------



## charlie15

Think I had some stretching pains last week, well it was something! today i just feel queasy and light headed, so have been in bed all day! but now feeling sorry for myself as have to do a night shift :(

x


----------



## ashleywalton

Welcome to all the new girls. I've added you all to the list!

I've been having those little twinges/pulls/cramps especially if I sneeze! When I stand up I feel it more. Also noticed if I stand up too fast I am getting dizzy...


----------



## mellllly

They are kind of sharp twingy feeling, like something's pulling around inside


----------



## charlie15

Yes they were like that but mainly on my left side and in the middle and i felt a pulling when i stretched.


----------



## Erised

Yup, I've had the stretchy cramps. I also keep pulling stomach muscles in bed when turning around for some reason. I quite enjoy the 'growing pains', it's a little reminder that I am indeed pregnant =)


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, I have had some of those crampy feelings for sure. It worries me everytime because I always read bad news about cramps in early pregnancy. I am sure it is fine though, but still a bit worrying...what ISNT worrying in the first trimester?!?!


----------



## mellllly

Aw there nothing to worry about, it's your uterus stretching around and making room for baby that's all! Apparently the pains get worse if this is your second/third pregnancy

It's true, the first trimester is the most worrying, can't wait until I am 12 weeks


----------



## gaiagirl

I agree! I don't like to wish time away for any reason, I would prefer to enjoy life as it comes...but seriously, if I could skip to the end of April I would be a happy camper!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Morning, ladies! I am SUCH a POAS-aholic! This morning I took my 5th FRER to see if it's getting darker!

I'm not feeling too many symptoms yet, but I am just approx. 4 weeks. I'm a bit short of breath, definitely bloated, and having to pee a whole lot more. 

What are your thoughts on exercising while so early in the pregnancy. I LOVE working out, and I have really only done very low impact cardio if anything.


----------



## gaiagirl

CAValleygirl said:


> Morning, ladies! I am SUCH a POAS-aholic! This morning I took my 5th FRER to see if it's getting darker!
> 
> I'm not feeling too many symptoms yet, but I am just approx. 4 weeks. I'm a bit short of breath, definitely bloated, and having to pee a whole lot more.
> 
> What are your thoughts on exercising while so early in the pregnancy. I LOVE working out, and I have really only done very low impact cardio if anything.

I have thought a lot, read a lot, and talked a lot about this issue. I do think that exercise is crucial in pregnancy and I plan to exercise as much as I can...however, only only low impact. While some people say high impact is fine, if there is threatened miscarriage they tell you NOT to do high impact...so I feel like why would they recommend it for anyone then?

I have been walking, hiking, swimming and doing some cardio (elliptical is PERFECT for pregnancy) and weights (not too heavy). 

It makes me feel much better to get some exercise, so as long as you are being cautious it is a GREAT thing!


----------



## charlie15

Yes all the worry of the 1st 12 weeks!! never thought it would be this bad as not a natural worrier!! does it get better after 12 weeks or the 1st scan??


----------



## NicoleLJ

I was trying to lose weight with the new treadmill I got in January. Had lost 5 pounds and then I thought I got the flu. Before that I was doing three 50 minute sessions a day on it. We now know that I had a normal winter cold and the throwing up and such was the pregnancy. Because of all the miscarriages we have had the past 2 years I stopped my work outs. I will restart them when we hit the 8 week mark since I have not ever carried a pregnancy that far since we started trying to concieve. BUT I will only do one 30 minute session a day till I hit 12 weeks and then I will consulte a doctor to find out what is safe to increase too.

Today I am doing ok. Slightly sick stomach, very tired and my boobs are very sore and peeing a lot too. Other then that doing ok. But give me an hour it could all change. lol


----------



## mellllly

If its your first pregnancy the worry is probably always going to be there, this is my third and last time I was quite chilled out the while way thorough, the worry is still there but I don't worry about every twinge or pain that comes along now, does that make sence?

I still play netball, I player with Leo up until I was 12 weeks and I will be doing the same with this one! I might move from g.a (main court position) to g.s (little less running) my midwife said its fine as long as its something I have always done and not a new thing I am taking up! I've been playing about 16 years now so it's Definitly not new to me
Each to their own tho, when I found out I was expecting Sophie I gave up straight away, but with Leo I continued, I do take it slightly more easy tho


----------



## chary

i am due 4th November


----------



## ashleywalton

chary said:


> i am due 4th November

Me too! :)


----------



## mellllly

Welcome chary


----------



## VJean

nicoley said:


> lol...I am officially done testing..YEsterdays test i did the test line was darker then the control line..so i dont think it gets better then that...lol woot congrats on the BFP mellly ;)

Lucky! Can't wait until mine get that dark!


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: Hi everyone! I am due around the 7th Nov, although I am fairly certain that will be pushed back a bit as my tests are still pretty faint. x x x


----------



## SpringerS

Just had my first stretchy pain! Yay! Can't wait until I have thousands of them.

My GP has banned me from doing anything but light exercise, like walks, for the next few weeks as I had a laparoscopy and laser ablations for endometriosis on my right ovary in January and he wants me to be cautious for now.

I'm not sure I could exercise much even if I wanted to. I started the C25K + the 100 push-up challenge once I felt well enough after the surgery and was doing well up until the second day of wk3 which I _seriously_ struggled to complete and I barely got off the floor after my push-ups. I had to kneel down in the shower after it because I just couldn't stand. Then instead of feeling the 'high' of exercising for the rest of the day, I lay on the couch and could barely move with exhaustion. 2 days later I tried again and was just as bad exhaustion wise, with the added bonus of being in a foul mood for the rest of the day and night.

When I got my positive the next day I'd planned to drop back to wk 2 running plans for the rest of the first trimester but my doctor said no way. He doesn't even want me running for a bus. So for now it's just dog walks and gentle stretches for me. If I make to to the second trimester I'll do yoga and maybe aqua aerobics.


----------



## CAValleygirl

So it looks like I am only 3 weeks and 5 days along! It's so, so early! I got my first faint positive at 3 weeks, 2 days. In a way, I wish I had waited a couple more days to test because then at least I would be in my fourth week ( feels safer than week 3 haha). 

The one good thing is that my frer's are getting darker every time I test. That's a good sign, right?


----------



## nicoley

darker tests is a fantastic sign!! congrats!!

I ate lunch at Pizza Hut and had the lunch buffet so i finished eatting at 12:20 ish and i ate alot and about 20 mins ago i started having hunger pains...lol man alive i am gonna be 5oo pounds when this pregnancy is all said and done...


----------



## CAValleygirl

Haha I definitely feel more hungry.


----------



## Wiggler

Darker tests is brilliant!!

Oooh I remember the severe hunger, I hope it doesn't come back this time.

x x x


----------



## Viking15

Hi Everyone. I'm going to dip my toe in the pool. I'm pregnant after a MC in December, and I'm very cautious. I had some prolonged cramping on the 29th and some tinged CM and completely panicked. I have had two betas and the number tripled so that's good. And they also checked my progesterone and that's at 26. So for now things are going along as they should. Nice to meet you all, and I hope I get to stay. The innocence of my first pregnancy is gone.


----------



## VJean

Viking15 said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm going to dip my toe in the pool. I'm pregnant after a MC in December, and I'm very cautious. I had some prolonged cramping on the 29th and some tinged CM and completely panicked. I have had two betas and the number tripled so that's good. And they also checked my progesterone and that's at 26. So for now things are going along as they should. Nice to meet you all, and I hope I get to stay. The innocence of my first pregnancy is gone.

Welcome Viking! I share your cautiousness. Prayers we both get to stay around here for 9 more months!:hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Viking15 said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm going to dip my toe in the pool. I'm pregnant after a MC in December, and I'm very cautious. I had some prolonged cramping on the 29th and some tinged CM and completely panicked. I have had two betas and the number tripled so that's good. And they also checked my progesterone and that's at 26. So for now things are going along as they should. Nice to meet you all, and I hope I get to stay. The innocence of my first pregnancy is gone.

Congrats and Good luck! What is your EDD so I can add you to the list?


----------



## skweek35

lovewithin said:


> haha true! then i guess i'm due november the 7th!

Bumpbuddies?? I am also due on Nov 7th!! 



CAValleygirl said:


> Morning, ladies! I am SUCH a POAS-aholic! This morning I took my 5th FRER to see if it's getting darker!
> 
> I'm not feeling too many symptoms yet, but I am just approx. 4 weeks. I'm a bit short of breath, definitely bloated, and having to pee a whole lot more.
> 
> What are your thoughts on exercising while so early in the pregnancy. I LOVE working out, and I have really only done very low impact cardio if anything.

Talking about POAS addicts? Here I am !!! I still have to test every morning, just to check that I am still pregnant. Fortunately for me I just bought 20 HPT's for about £2!!! So at least this addiction of mine is not costing me a fortune!! 
Well that is until today. Had to buy 2 digi HPT's!! Will test with one of them and a cheapy in the morning. Also love seeing the 2nd line getting darker by the day!!


----------



## Wiggler

POAS addict here too :blush: I spent £35 on tests in the past 2 days, only have 3 left, must be a good girl :haha: Still not sure if I am using my FRER tomorrow morning or Sunday morning. x x x


----------



## Viking15

EDD November 4. Thanks for adding me. 
:hugs: VJean


----------



## ashleywalton

Viking15 said:


> EDD November 4. Thanks for adding me.
> :hugs: VJean

We have the same due date! Yay! :)


----------



## Viking15

:thumbup: Ashley!


----------



## skweek35

Wiggler said:


> POAS addict here too :blush: I spent £35 on tests in the past 2 days, only have 3 left, must be a good girl :haha: Still not sure if I am using my FRER tomorrow morning or Sunday morning. x x x

Fortunately the 2 digi's from boots were only £12.99!!! so not too bad 
hehe


----------



## MommaBarry

Hello ladies!!

Question for you. Has anyone BD since they got there BFP? 

I am super paranoid. Everytime DF and I would BD around AF, she would show up promptly within a day. Since I am just shy of my 4 weeks and AF wasnt expected until next week, im scared. :shy:

I know it's silly and that BD cant make you MC, but wondered if any other ladies were in the same boat.


----------



## bbygurl719

i just thought i would let the new comers know that there is also another thread for the november mommys if they wat to join here is the link https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/893357-november-sparklers-2012-mommies.html


----------



## wishfulmom2b

november 6th for me!! got my :bfp: today!! at 12dpo


----------



## chary

ashleywalton said:


> chary said:
> 
> 
> i am due 4th November
> 
> Me too! :)Click to expand...

lets be due date buddies. This is my first. I dont know wot to expect


----------



## lovealittle1

MommaBarry said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Question for you. Has anyone BD since they got there BFP?
> 
> I am super paranoid. Everytime DF and I would BD around AF, she would show up promptly within a day. Since I am just shy of my 4 weeks and AF wasnt expected until next week, im scared. :shy:
> 
> I know it's silly and that BD cant make you MC, but wondered if any other ladies were in the same boat.

My last pregnancy we :sex: when I was about 4+2 and I had some spotting afterwards which is completely normal but it still freaked me out and put me off :sex: for quite some time. This time around I am going to wait at least until 6 weeks. I totally get how you are feeling.


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you. Im happy im not the only one that feels that way. Especially with the twinges and fatigue


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so i only found out today but i am having to force myself to eat.. anyone else having issues eating? i dont feel sick to my stomach but everything smells strong. plus i have 2 cold sores since 9DPO.


----------



## ginny83

We haven't changed how often we bd - although I think if I had spotting afterwards I would feel different about it.


----------



## MommaBarry

I wish I was forcing myself to eat :dohh:. Your right, your senses do highten when pregnant. Smell and taste can be your best friend, or your biggest foe. For me EVERYTHING i eat taste the best its ever taste. So even though im not hungry, I cant keep myself full.


----------



## MommaBarry

ginny83 said:


> We haven't changed how often we bd - although I think if I had spotting afterwards I would feel different about it.

If I have spotting Im afraid I will be completly turned off to BD. That would make for a cranky DF, and an unhealthy relationship. He is VERY understanding and said their is no rush, we have bigger things to think about. Im pretty lucky, maybe if I give it a few weeks and we ease back into things, I will feel better about it.


----------



## mellllly

Actually we havnt bd'd since! Havnt noticed to be honest far to tired hehe!!

Omg Nicole, pizza hut!! I'm well jealous, I seem to just want pizza at the mo

Happy Saturday ladies :) altho the weather is pretty miserable here today, I swept the decking and cleaned off the table and chairs in the garden yesterday in hope the sun would be out


----------



## skweek35

Morning all, 

Melly I was also just as scared to :sex: kept thinking it will cause a MC! and I dont want that! I have waited far too long to get to this point to mess it up now. 
We did :sex: last night - and touch wood - all is fine at the mo. 

As for forcing myself to eat - not a problem there - fortunately. I am anxiously awaiting the nausea and MS!! I hate getting sick!!! 
Cravings - whats that? still no major preference to any food. 
When is this all meant to set it? 
Yup this is my first pregnancy ever and I just turned 36 2 weeks ago. HELP


----------



## mellllly

I didn't have morning sickness at all, I felt a bit iffy but other than that nothing do you might also be one of the lucky ones!


----------



## skweek35

I sure hope I am one of the lucky ones to not get MS at all!! FXed!!


----------



## SpringerS

I got my 'morning' sickness last night. I blame my husband for suggesting Indian food. I took the dogs into the garden to pee before bed and the next thing I knew I was bent over losing some of my dinner. At first I was actually delighted and my husband was as giddy as a child at Christmas at a pregnancy symptom that was in some way tangible to him.

After a while though I stopped enjoying it. I just wanted to go to sleep but every time I lay down I could feel the urge to be sick. I found sucking some sour apple sweets helped. But my stomach didn't settle fully until about 7am after I ate a few dry crackers.

I'm never eating a big meal late at night again.


----------



## Viking15

chary said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chary said:
> 
> 
> i am due 4th November
> 
> Me too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> lets be due date buddies. This is my first. I dont know wot to expectClick to expand...

Me too!


----------



## MommaBarry

I have been fourtunate with my first pregnancy, and so far this one that I had no MS. Yesterday however, I hadnt ate breakfast (im really bad about doing that) and did get a rolling feeling to my tummy. Once I ate I felt fine. FX'd that the MS stays away. 


So when is everyones first doctors appointment? I have to wait intil the 
30th. Seems so far away.


----------



## skweek35

MommaBarry said:


> So when is everyones first doctors appointment? I have to wait intil the
> 30th. Seems so far away.

I get to see my doctor on Monday morning!!! :wohoo:!!! 
This doctor is going to be over the moon as she is the doc who removed my coil almost a year ago and then referred me for fertility treatment only 6 months ago!! 
Can't wait to see her!!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I haven't gotten any MS yet or cravings. I definitely feel like I could snack more, but I'm trying to watch myself because I don't want to be that girl that balloons in her first trimester. 

How about sleep though? I literally cannot sleep through the night. I am up for an hour or two every night and then up at 6 like clockwork. So tired!


----------



## Erised

I didn't have any morning sickness first time around, but for some reason I don't think I'll get quite as lucky this time. I've felt a little bit 'off' a couple of times so far, but nothing that I can call morning sickness yet. 

I haven't got any doctors appointments, everything goes through the midwives (a private company, but paid for by the NHS - if you live in Merseyside, definitely check it out!!). I've already seen the midwife (Karla) at 5 weeks, will next see her for my scan at 7 weeks (the 13th)


----------



## skweek35

Erised said:


> I didn't have any morning sickness first time around, but for some reason I don't think I'll get quite as lucky this time. I've felt a little bit 'off' a couple of times so far, but nothing that I can call morning sickness yet.
> 
> I haven't got any doctors appointments, everything goes through the midwives (a private company, but paid for by the NHS - if you live in Merseyside, definitely check it out!!). I've already seen the midwife (Karla) at 5 weeks, will next see her for my scan at 7 weeks (the 13th)

My name is Carla - not often I come across people with the same name as me!! 
You are sooo lucky to have a private service that is paid for by NHS!!! 
I'm seeing my GP on Monday morning! She will refer me to the midwife. 
Goodness knows when I will get to see her. 
Fortunately for me (working at a school) we have a sure start centre on our school premises.


----------



## NicoleLJ

So how is everyone this morning? Today I woke up with the usual morning sickness, boobs still sore but not as bad as some days. AND today is my b-day. Ugg 36. Last night was funny though. DH was so impatient to give me my presents yesterday that he kept us up till midnight to give them to me. One was a steam mop i have been begging for for a while to use on our wood floors. Will make my work load for keeping the floors clean(even with a hubby, 3 dogs, and 2 cats) much easier. My most favorite though was a small, hand held video camera. He said it is for us to make all our future memories with. I was in shock when he gave it to me. No one has ever gotten me something so expensive. He is hoping to record a lot of memories over the next 9 months and also the labour and birth(we will have to discuss that. lol).

So today so far has been a really good day. Sucks that he is working right now though. lol


----------



## Viking15

Aw, that is so sweet!!!! He was so excited. What a doll! 

My boobs are a little sore today. They haven't been so far. No MS. And it can stay well away!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww that is so sweet!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

NicoleLJ said:


> So how is everyone this morning? Today I woke up with the usual morning sickness, boobs still sore but not as bad as some days. AND today is my b-day. Ugg 36. Last night was funny though. DH was so impatient to give me my presents yesterday that he kept us up till midnight to give them to me. One was a steam mop i have been begging for for a while to use on our wood floors. Will make my work load for keeping the floors clean(even with a hubby, 3 dogs, and 2 cats) much easier. My most favorite though was a small, hand held video camera. He said it is for us to make all our future memories with. I was in shock when he gave it to me. No one has ever gotten me something so expensive. He is hoping to record a lot of memories over the next 9 months and also the labour and birth(we will have to discuss that. lol).
> 
> So today so far has been a really good day. Sucks that he is working right now though. lol

Happy Birthday!!! How sweet of your honey! :D


----------



## SpringerS

Happy birthday Nicole.


----------



## skweek35

Nicole - Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have had the best day ever!!! Your OH is such a sweety!!! My DF refused to let me open any of my pressie till the morning!! and I'm not talking about after midnight! I'm talking about after 7am!!! 

Viking - bbs just a little sore - hang on girl!! You should experience my bbs!!! My bbs were always sore after OV but oh my gosh!!!! these take the cake!!! BBs have never been this sore!!! I was already a 32G before BFP - what will I have a few weeks time? Madonna bra here we come!!


----------



## NicoleLJ

skweek35 said:


> Nicole - Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have had the best day ever!!! Your OH is such a sweety!!! My DF refused to let me open any of my pressie till the morning!! and I'm not talking about after midnight! I'm talking about after 7am!!!
> !!

THanks. lol He was way more anxious then I was. I like to wait till the actual day. He wanted to give them to me yesterday after work. I begged him to wait. So his compromise was to wait till midnight.


----------



## mary81

Hi hope everybody is ok and having good weekends! I still have no symptoms at all not even mildly sore boobs, don't know whether to be grateful or worried! I did take another test last night and it was still positive so that at least was reassuring. 
Wonder if i will wake up with ALL symptoms in one go one morning soon, then i'll wish i was still symptomless!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Happy birthday, Nicole! No symptoms here, either..


----------



## nicoley

Ohhh I am sure some symptoms will start happening sooner or later..I'm having sore boobs off and on... Very tired....starving constanting...and peeing lots...oh and my sleep is very restless up usually twice a night...and not necessarily to pee just restless...


----------



## skweek35

Just not the MS please!!! thats all I ask for !!! 
DOnt mind the restless legs/sleep, peeing, increased hunger and metalic taste! Just not the MS!!! Please oh please


----------



## Inge

hiya, my due date is around 3rd of november. 
I had a little boy in April 2011 and am really excited to do it all again:thumbup: With him I had MS from 8-22wks so im hoping its different this time :haha: Only symptoms im having is a tugging/soreness in my stomach muscles like I had with Leo, so I can remember that well! No nausea yet (apart from OH eating tuna today but thats a normal trhing for me to hate the smell of)
I cant sleep without my curved pregnancy pillow already! I just cant get comfortable :shrug: I was on the implant til 9th of january, bled til the 11th, had my period 1st of February then got BFP on 27th feb. Not too sure on dates yet because of it
Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: Hi Inge!!!!

No symptoms here apart from the usual cramping, I have to keep running to the toilet cos it feels like AF is on her way. I think I'll keep worrying until I get a nice dark line on a test x x x


----------



## Inge

hello wiggler!:flower:


----------



## ttc1soon

I just found out today at 10 dpo, I am 3 weeks and 4 days pregnant. I should be due around November 13th!


----------



## discoclare

mary81 said:


> Hi hope everybody is ok and having good weekends! I still have no symptoms at all not even mildly sore boobs, don't know whether to be grateful or worried! I did take another test last night and it was still positive so that at least was reassuring.
> Wonder if i will wake up with ALL symptoms in one go one morning soon, then i'll wish i was still symptomless!

i don't have any either. with dd i had nothing till 38ish weeks when my feet turned into elephant feet, but i was comfortable and still worked until i went into labour, they just looked hideous and would only fit into flip flops. some pregnancies don't have much in symptoms. try not to worry.


----------



## discoclare

ttc1soon said:


> I just found out today at 10 dpo, I am 3 weeks and 4 days pregnant. I should be due around November 13th!

congrats ttc1soon!


----------



## MommyH

ttc1soon said:


> I just found out today at 10 dpo, I am 3 weeks and 4 days pregnant. I should be due around November 13th!

Yay congrats!! I due the day before you and found out at 10dpo too :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Ok ladies, this may be tmi but...

My DH and I had sex and I had an orgasm and then experienced cramping afterwards for about a minute. It freaked me out but now it's gone. Does anyone know what this was??


----------



## gaiagirl

I don't know for sure what it was...but an orgasm is basically the contraction and then relaxation of muscles. So it would make sense that after having one, the already stretching/crampy uterus would be a bit cranky?

I am sure it is nothing to worry about!


----------



## skweek35

CAValleygirl said:


> Ok ladies, this may be tmi but...
> 
> My DH and I had sex and I had an orgasm and then experienced cramping afterwards for about a minute. It freaked me out but now it's gone. Does anyone know what this was??

I had the same thing - although was only mild cramping.


----------



## laney_bump

CAValleygirl said:


> Ok ladies, this may be tmi but...
> 
> My DH and I had sex and I had an orgasm and then experienced cramping afterwards for about a minute. It freaked me out but now it's gone. Does anyone know what this was??

Hiya... About 3 days ago this happened to me. Im fine now but just really worried about having it again xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

Question of the day for ya ladies.

Do any of you have a physically demanding job? Do you think I should tell my supervisor (even though its early) that im pregnant?

The reason I ask is like the rest of you, my energy is zapped and im exhausted. And I dont know about the rest of you but my mind seems a bit scatter brained and I am forgetfull. :dohh:

My job requires me to carry and climb ladders, as well as lift heavy objects. We also use powerlifting equipment to haul heavy pallets of items and put them in the top rafters. I dont want to be one of those pregnant ladies that cant do anything for herself, or use it as an excuse but it does concern me. The day I found out I was pregnant, was the last day of work for the week for me. So im not sure what to pyhsically expect of my performance once I get their today.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!! :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

If you are expected to be lifting heavy boxes and such - I would defo be straight in to tell the boss today!. You don't want to run a risk of MC this early on.


----------



## laney_bump

MommaBarry said:


> Question of the day for ya ladies.
> 
> Do any of you have a physically demanding job? Do you think I should tell my supervisor (even though its early) that im pregnant?
> 
> The reason I ask is like the rest of you, my energy is zapped and im exhausted. And I dont know about the rest of you but my mind seems a bit scatter brained and I am forgetfull. :dohh:
> 
> My job requires me to carry and climb ladders, as well as lift heavy objects. We also use powerlifting equipment to haul heavy pallets of items and put them in the top rafters. I dont want to be one of those pregnant ladies that cant do anything for herself, or use it as an excuse but it does concern me. The day I found out I was pregnant, was the last day of work for the week for me. So im not sure what to pyhsically expect of my performance once I get their today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!! :winkwink:


Hiya... It probably is best that you do tell them so at least they can't expect you to lift such heavy objects. They will more than likely just get someone else to do the very heavy work :D xxx


----------



## Viking15

I would definitely tell them. My job is also demanding, but not like yours. I definitely won't be up to par, but it's not the end of the world. I'm hoping I can get placed in another position until I go out for maternity leave. I already talked to my supervisor. She wasn't very hopeful that they could find me anything, but I told her it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## charlie15

MommaBarry said:


> Question of the day for ya ladies.
> 
> Do any of you have a physically demanding job? Do you think I should tell my supervisor (even though its early) that im pregnant?
> 
> The reason I ask is like the rest of you, my energy is zapped and im exhausted. And I dont know about the rest of you but my mind seems a bit scatter brained and I am forgetfull. :dohh:
> 
> My job requires me to carry and climb ladders, as well as lift heavy objects. We also use powerlifting equipment to haul heavy pallets of items and put them in the top rafters. I dont want to be one of those pregnant ladies that cant do anything for herself, or use it as an excuse but it does concern me. The day I found out I was pregnant, was the last day of work for the week for me. So im not sure what to pyhsically expect of my performance once I get their today.
> 
> I would tell them sooner rather than later as your job sounds very physical. I work in an ED and am wondering the same thing as it's a pretty full on job too.
> 
> If your body is use to doing heavy lifting you should be OK in your 1st trimester, it's once your bump starts to appear and you loose your muscle strength in you abdomen that supports your spine that lifting needs to be moderated. I am pretty sure lifting won't increase your risk of miscarriage either.
> 
> Once you tell them your boss should do a risk assessment for you and not sure what it's like in the US but do you have occupational health department in your company? they are usually involved in this and can basically set out what you can or can't do and where you can or can't work.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> x


----------



## SpringerS

Anyone else having backache? I injured my back years ago and have had problems with my back (and sciatica) on and off since then but today it's come on with a vengeance. It's a symptoms that I am really not enjoying as it can either be a normal pregnancy symptom or a miscarriage sign. I've no abdominal cramps at all though, so fingers crossed it's just a normal pregnancy symptom feeling a bit worse because of an old injury.


----------



## NicoleLJ

Morning everyone. Man what a night. Seemed like i was up every hour on the hour to pee. Then when i woke up this morning i knew i slept wrong on my shoulder. It aches really bad. I have an obvious migraine starting, my boobs hurt like crazy and the morning sicknesz is just awful. But i can still smile and be happy. Why? Because it all tells me this one is way stronger then the ones i lost. And i am still pregnant. So keep the symptoms coming. Lol


----------



## gaiagirl

SpringerS said:


> Anyone else having backache? I injured my back years ago and have had problems with my back (and sciatica) on and off since then but today it's come on with a vengeance. It's a symptoms that I am really not enjoying as it can either be a normal pregnancy symptom or a miscarriage sign. I've no abdominal cramps at all though, so fingers crossed it's just a normal pregnancy symptom feeling a bit worse because of an old injury.

I can't remember if i wrote about it on this page, but I had a KILLER lower back ache yesterday! It was crazy. I didn't let myself look it up until it was better because I worried what search results I'd find. I was surprised when i did the search how common it is in early pregnancy. It's because high levels of the hormone relaxin are being produced and loosening joints and ligaments. Made me feel MUCH better!


----------



## Kare2012

Hi all, just found out this morning I'm pregnant :) I'm 12dpo. My EDD is November 13!!!! Can't wait to chat with you all!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you ladies. :D

I think I will sit down with my supervisor today and let her know whats going on.


----------



## SarahBear

I'm also due on the 4th.


----------



## SleepyBaby

Hey Everyone :D im new to 1st tri :D due on 10th November according to online pregnancy thingy ^^ ohhhh all excited :D


----------



## Natnoodo

Hi Ladies

Can I join? Due date around 7th november
First pregnancy and have no idea what to expect.
Excited and nervous at the same time
:)


----------



## skweek35

Natnoodo said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join? Due date around 7th november
> First pregnancy and have no idea what to expect.
> Excited and nervous at the same time
> :)

Hi natnoodo - I'm also due on 7th November and this is also my first! 
Congrats and welcome


----------



## Kare2012

It's my first one too, so I feel just like you, excited and nervous all at the same time! :)



Natnoodo said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join? Due date around 7th november
> First pregnancy and have no idea what to expect.
> Excited and nervous at the same time
> :)


----------



## Wiggler

My tests finally got darker today, its still pretty fain, but its clearly visible!!!! :happydance: I have been worrying so much with them being so faint! x x x


----------



## SpringerS

I can't believe we already have people due nearly halfway through the month.


----------



## skweek35

Kare2012 said:


> It's my first one too, so I feel just like you, excited and nervous all at the same time! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Natnoodo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join? Due date around 7th november
> First pregnancy and have no idea what to expect.
> Excited and nervous at the same time
> :)Click to expand...

I know how you are all feeling!! 
Quick question - how did you get the words 'teeny bit pregnany under your name? I can't seem to do that.


----------



## skweek35

I manage to figure it out!! yay!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Welcome new ladies! I will go add you to the group now. 
SleepyBaby you are the first due on the 10th! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Hey ladies. Have any of you expericned any "let down" in your bb's? Im so nervouse of a MC that if I dont stop worrying im going to cause myself to have one. Today feeling crampy, and I noticed that my breast dont feel as full and heavy as they did which scares me because thats what they do before AF gets here. Once the let down starts, AF shows up. I also noticed that im not as exhausted as I have been the last few days. Then again I was at work and I walk a lot at my job.
I took another test and it still shows positive, but its hard to compare the color of the line since it was a blue dye test unlike the others that are pink. But it was definetly darker than the negative line.


----------



## nicoley

Symptoms come and go...some days are worse then others...my boobs will do that not be nearly as sore at some points then bambmiddle of the night or something they start back up...i wouldn't worry...


----------



## Saranna80

Hi All
I'd like to join your wee group if that's OK? My EDD is 9th November.
I'm staying cautious at the moment - this is my first trip to 1st tri group (I'm kind of stuck in pregnancy tests gallery at the moment cause I'm not sure I belong anywhere else!)
I think I'll be a more permanent fixture once I get to 8 weeks - then I'll be looking for a bump buddy without the fear of jinxing it! 
Symptoms so far - extreme tiredness (which isn't great as I'm needing to work into the night for most of March!), acid indigestion (only ever get it when I'm pg - I know before I get a BFP!), and for the first time ever, I've got sickness. All three prev. pg have been pretty much, early symptom free...not enjoying the sickness but at the same time, bad means to a great end! :0)
Hope you are all keeping well? xx


----------



## jessy1101

Wow tons of women due nov 7th. And I am too lolol! I d live to join you guys.

Has anybody started with stoopid morning sickness????


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you Nicoley :hugs:

After tons of research, I read that other women have that too. Its funny how us feeling bad makes us feel good. And when we feel good, then we worry :dohh: Oh the joys of pregnancy. Guess its true, every pregnancy is different. And so far, this one has differed for me.


----------



## nicoley

No worries Hun...


----------



## auntylolo

Saranna80 said:


> I think I'll be a more permanent fixture once I get to 8 weeks - then I'll be looking for a bump buddy without the fear of jinxing it!

Hi Saranna :wave: we have the same edd:happydance:


----------



## Emma2012

Hey girls! I'm just new 2 this. I found out on Thursday I was pregnant! I have 2 tell u I'm absolutely petrified. I done 4 home tests and they were all positive, went to my doctor and his was negative. So I went back this morning and they have came back positive but very faint. I think I'm due on November the 4th :) xx


----------



## ashleywalton

Emma2012 said:


> Hey girls! I'm just new 2 this. I found out on Thursday I was pregnant! I have 2 tell u I'm absolutely petrified. I done 4 home tests and they were all positive, went to my doctor and his was negative. So I went back this morning and they have came back positive but very faint. I think I'm due on November the 4th :) xx

Welcome and Good luck! We share the same due date.


----------



## Kare2012

Sorry can I change my EDD to Nov. 15th...that makes more sense based on my LMP! Thank you :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Kare2012 said:


> Sorry can I change my EDD to Nov. 15th...that makes more sense based on my LMP! Thank you :)

Will do! How are you feeling?


----------



## myluckyyear

I'm due on the 8th of November :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Welcome newbies :)
So I am feeling extremely tired - think its pregnancy plus running around after a 3 year old and a 4 5 month old though and I am feeling really iffy (how I felt with the others as well)
No sore boobs yet though??


----------



## Wiggler

Almost no symptoms here apart from gone off food, really not looking forward to the sore boobs :(


----------



## Stephers35

Can I join? Just moving over to the pregnancy part of the forum! EDD is 11/2.

I'm exhausted. Writing this post has created the need for a nap.


----------



## mellllly

Stephers35 said:


> Can I join? Just moving over to the pregnancy part of the forum! EDD is 11/2.
> 
> I'm exhausted. Writing this post has created the need for a nap.

Welcome!! and I know that feeling, if I could convince my 3 year old to have a nap during the day then that would help haha - no chance there!


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls - can I join? Due Nov. 7th. Having my first u/s this Friday!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Cridge said:


> Hi girls - can I join? Due Nov. 7th. Having my first u/s this Friday!!!

Hi! Congrats and I will add you to the list. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## NicoleLJ

Talk about a hard night. I kid you not I was up every 45 minutes to pee. Ugg and then at 6am the morning sickness hit hard. I could barely move for the severity till about 4 hours later. I am so exhausted now. uggg. BUT on the bright side I am one more day closer to my goal, so still pregnant. YEAH!!!!

How are all you girls doing?


----------



## Malakai13

hi im due 8th nov, still a bit shocked but very excited :thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

Malakai13 said:


> hi im due 8th nov, still a bit shocked but very excited :thumbup:

Congrats! I will add you to the group! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

NicoleLJ said:


> Talk about a hard night. I kid you not I was up every 45 minutes to pee. Ugg and then at 6am the morning sickness hit hard. I could barely move for the severity till about 4 hours later. I am so exhausted now. uggg. BUT on the bright side I am one more day closer to my goal, so still pregnant. YEAH!!!!
> 
> How are all you girls doing?

Morning sickness is not fun! I had it extremely bad with both my girls and really hope that it takes it easy on me this time..haha...I too have been having rough nights, its either me just not able to get comfortable or having to go to restroom...
And you are right...one day closer!!!


----------



## Wiggler

The digi finally gave up the fight and told me I'm pregnant :happydance: I was getting so worried, the cheapo dip tests were coming back almost negative. Feeling very releived right now! x x x


----------



## ashleywalton

Wiggler said:


> The digi finally gave up the fight and told me I'm pregnant :happydance: I was getting so worried, the cheapo dip tests were coming back almost negative. Feeling very releived right now! x x x

Wahoo! :happydance:<-----Dancing with ya!:)


----------



## Wiggler

Feeling a bit sad that I don't have to test anymore now though :rofl: Poor OH has nearly had a heart attack at the amount I have spent on tests! :rofl:


----------



## stitchycat

May I join in as well? Just found out on Saturday, and it looks like me EDD is November 14th. My first appointment is on the 30th! I think this is almost worse than the TWW, lol!

Wiggler - are you suuuure you don't need to test a few more times? I've got a handful of ICs left, so I've been testing every morning since I found out, just because it's so much fun to see that pink line, lol!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: nooooo poor OH would keel over, I spent £45 on tests in the past 4ish days :rofl: I tested until I was 7 weeks with Bethany, I only stopped because the midwife told me off :rofl:


----------



## corgankidd

Just found out today that I'm pregnant and my due date is November 16 :)


----------



## minties

Wiggler said:


> Feeling a bit sad that I don't have to test anymore now though :rofl: Poor OH has nearly had a heart attack at the amount I have spent on tests! :rofl:

I just did another test this morning, haha! :haha: I have 7 FRERs, 3 FR type that look like ICs, 2 clearblue, and 2 pregnosis.

My line is finally as dark as the control so now I will....stop......testing......:haha:


----------



## ttc1soon

Okay people who are due around the same time I am (I think November 13th), I have a question. When was you LMP? I spotted on the 5th but my OB told me with my last pregnancy that not to count till you have red blood which would have been the 7th. So doing the online due date calculators it says I should be due on the 13th but I just had blood work done at the clinic to "make sure" I was pregnant and the lady who called me to say YES i am, said based on my LPM i would be due on the 16th? I am not sure if she misheard me or if the online calendars are wrong. I was wondering what you are going by? I see my OB in a couple of weeks and she can tell me for sure but I don't want to wait that long, haha.


----------



## CAValleygirl

The first day of my lmp was Feb. 5th and I am due 11/11... I wonder how they came up with those later days?


----------



## Stephers35

CAValleygirl said:


> The first day of my lmp was Feb. 5th and I am due 11/11... I wonder how they came up with those later days?

Hey CAValleygirl! Glad to see you over here! Congrats!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Thanks, Stephers!! Congrats to you too!!!


----------



## Saranna80

auntylolo said:


> Saranna80 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be a more permanent fixture once I get to 8 weeks - then I'll be looking for a bump buddy without the fear of jinxing it!
> 
> Hi Saranna :wave: we have the same edd:happydance:Click to expand...

Hi auntylolo :flower:
I've booked myself in for an early scan on 2nd April. Think once that's over I'll be properly relaxed.
Is this your first LO? You can see from my sig that this is no. 3 for me...hoping for a boy this time but obviously would be happy with a full term healthy baby!! :cloud9:
Nice to meet ya! :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

ttc1soon said:


> Okay people who are due around the same time I am (I think November 13th), I have a question. When was you LMP? I spotted on the 5th but my OB told me with my last pregnancy that not to count till you have red blood which would have been the 7th. So doing the online due date calculators it says I should be due on the 13th but I just had blood work done at the clinic to "make sure" I was pregnant and the lady who called me to say YES i am, said based on my LPM i would be due on the 16th? I am not sure if she misheard me or if the online calendars are wrong. I was wondering what you are going by? I see my OB in a couple of weeks and she can tell me for sure but I don't want to wait that long, haha.

My lmp was the 6th and im due the 11th


----------



## MommaBarry

Is it crazy that I prayed for MS, or exhaustion, or swollen breast today? Its crazy at 3 weeks I had all these symptoms (minus MS) but for the last few days now that im at 4 weeks they are all gone. My bb's are almost to pre-pregnacy size and I just don't feel pregnant anymore. My test are still showing a nice dark line, but online I read something about a chemical pregnacy? Not sure what that is. 

Sorry to be such a debbie downer but I just need to get it out there. Wish there was some way of knowing if my little bean is ok, or if I need to prepare for something out of my control :cry:


----------



## Stephers35

MommaBarry said:


> Is it crazy that I prayed for MS, or exhaustion, or swollen breast today? Its crazy at 3 weeks I had all these symptoms (minus MS) but for the last few days now that im at 4 weeks they are all gone. My bb's are almost to pre-pregnacy size and I just don't feel pregnant anymore. My test are still showing a nice dark line, but online I read something about a chemical pregnacy? Not sure what that is.
> 
> Sorry to be such a debbie downer but I just need to get it out there. Wish there was some way of knowing if my little bean is ok, or if I need to prepare for something out of my control :cry:

If you're getting a dark line on a frer, you're probably fine. My symptoms seem to come and go. My bb's are busting out every-other day. The bloat is the same way. Some days huge, some days small. You just never know how your body will react.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that your little bean is gearing up for some serious nausea!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you stephers :hugs:


----------



## Soon2Bee

Congrats to all the newbies!

MammaBarry, I feel the same way. I told my sister that I wish I would get MS just so I would feel pregnant. She told me to be carefull for what I wish for. I know she is right, but I can't help it. I am still having troubles sleeping and peeing all the time, but I REALLY want to feel pregnant. My boobs get sore and then not and back and forth. 

Oh, and I had my first pregnant dream last night. It was of me being really pregnant and I peed my pants................AWESOME!


----------



## veeeh

Hello ladies!
I got my BFP and I'm due November 18th according to an online due date calculator :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks soontobe :hugs:

It makes me feel better to know im not alone. This morning I woke up and bb's feel slightley fuller, im a little crampy, and my head hurts. As i drank my morning coffee :coffee: (im only having half a cup, im a coffee junkie) I felt a little wave a nausia. Ive never felt so happy to feel like crap waking up. :happydance:

As for your dream hehehe :haha: gotta love those vivid pregnancy dreams!! I hope your dream does not come true as that would be pretty embarrassing :blush:

Heres to a wonderful day


----------



## auntylolo

Saranna80 said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saranna80 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be a more permanent fixture once I get to 8 weeks - then I'll be looking for a bump buddy without the fear of jinxing it!
> 
> Hi Saranna :wave: we have the same edd:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi auntylolo :flower:
> I've booked myself in for an early scan on 2nd April. Think once that's over I'll be properly relaxed.
> Is this your first LO? You can see from my sig that this is no. 3 for me...hoping for a boy this time but obviously would be happy with a full term healthy baby!! :cloud9:
> Nice to meet ya! :hugs:Click to expand...

First baby for me, any colour will be nice!


----------



## nicoley

wow November is getting very full!! Soooo exciting...congrats everyone!!


----------



## mellllly

I agree!! We were all obviously busy in Jan/Feb haha


----------



## auntylolo

Just after christmas so no-ones got any money to go out :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

:rofl: sounds about right!


----------



## SpringerS

That or we're all just cheap Valentines.


----------



## nicoley

lol...I am reading alot about these things called "bounty packs" Does anyone in here know what they are...I am just curious...


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone! That is funny auntylolo...so true! :) My DH told his dad yesterday so we are going to dinner at their place tonight...at least I don't have to cook. My symptoms are the same...I think I'm going to call my doctor and make an appt today...not sure when he'll want to see me though.


----------



## mellllly

nicoley said:


> lol...I am reading alot about these things called "bounty packs" Does anyone in here know what they are...I am just curious...

We get them in the UK, they have our maternity notes in and they also contain lots of free samples (pampers, sudocreme) plus money off vouchers etc :flower:


----------



## nicoley

ohhhh ok...I figured it was something like that...


----------



## ashleywalton

I was wondering the same thing nicoley. We get something like that when the baby is born.


----------



## mellllly

:)

So how is everyone today?
The sun is out today - yay!!! I have managed to go shopping (with the kiddies) then home to do housework and I have managed to get 2 loads of washing dry out on the line! Roll on the summer!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

SpringerS said:


> That or we're all just cheap Valentines.

LOL!


----------



## myvirgoways

Can I join? Just found out I'm pregnant after a chemical pregnancy in late December. Based on ovulation, I'm guessing I'd be due November 12!


----------



## MommaBarry

myvirgoways said:


> Can I join? Just found out I'm pregnant after a chemical pregnancy in late December. Based on ovulation, I'm guessing I'd be due November 12!

Were bump buddies, also due the 12th :hugs:


----------



## stitchycat

MammaBarry - lots of hugs! I keep feeling cramps and being worried that AF is still coming.... but this is my first pregnancy, so I have no idea what to expect!

Soon2Bee - I had my first weird pregnancy dream last night - it involved Rainbow Brite, chili cheese dogs, and a VW van :shrug:


----------



## myvirgoways

MommaBarry said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Just found out I'm pregnant after a chemical pregnancy in late December. Based on ovulation, I'm guessing I'd be due November 12!
> 
> Were bump buddies, also due the 12th :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay!!! Congrats!! How are you feeling so far? I had really sore boobs with my chemical back in December, but so far I have zero symptoms, aside from cramping and light lower back ache, but nothing major. 

I am waiting to get my hcg levels back today and I'm very nervous. Last time my gut told me something was wrong and my hcg ended up being 36 then 22. I'm really hoping today it's up over 100! If it's not, I'm going to be a nervous nelly for the next two days. I'm really trying to be positive this time! I read that after your first miscarriage, you have an 80% chance of your next pregnancy being successful, so this is good news!!!

Yay, I have a bump buddy!! :hugs: LOL


----------



## MommaBarry

I am nervous as well. I found out early at 3 weeks and 4 days that I was pregnant. Had swollen sore bb's, exhausted and crampy. All those symptoms have gone away and it still feels like AF is coming. Im scared that it is a chemical pregnancy but my FRER still shows a nice dark line so I guess thats a good sign. I never knew their was such a thing as chemical preg until I was doing research on why my symptoms had suddenly dissapeared. So fx'd for both of us!!


----------



## Annie77

Hi

Just got my BFP an hour ago - due 16th Nov but will be having a c-section 7-10 days earlier.

nervous as last pregnancy was ectopic :-(

Ann


----------



## Stephers35

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got my BFP an hour ago - due 16th Nov but will be having a c-section 7-10 days earlier.
> 
> nervous as last pregnancy was ectopic :-(
> 
> Ann

Congrats Annie77! Nice to see you over here!


----------



## Tink1986

Hi All,
I am brand new to the site and hope this is in the right place! I am due 13.11.12. So excited!!!

Wishing us all H&H pregnancies!

Tink
x


----------



## auntylolo

Hello to all the new ladies, and congratulations:happydance:
I just had chicken fajitas for tea about an hour ago, and now I'm wondering what to have for my 2nd tea?! I can't stop thinking about food, but only on a night, if it's before 3pm I just wanna :sick: what did you all eat today?


----------



## Coleey

Hey to all the new ladies and congratulations! :flower: xx


----------



## CAValleygirl

I hate to say it, but I'm jealous of women with a bit of MS. I feel FINE and it's freaking me out!


----------



## ShelbyLee

EDD November 8th. 
Acording to my last period. =)


----------



## myvirgoways

Just got my HCG back! 148 at 15DPO. How does this sound? I'm thinking it is good! Will have it tested again in 48 hours to see if it will double.


----------



## Annie77

myvirgoways said:


> Just got my HCG back! 148 at 15DPO. How does this sound? I'm thinking it is good! Will have it tested again in 48 hours to see if it will double.

That's a great Hcg! Normal Hcg for your stage is 5  426 so fingers crossed for 290-300 in 48 hours time!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I just got my results back. At 16dpo I have an HCG level of 530 and progesterone of 29.77! I think it's all good :)

Going back in the next couple of days to see that it's growing properly though :)


----------



## steelergirl55

Got 2 "faint wimpy positives" yesterday and another one today. But this morning also took Clear Blue digi and it said the "P" word, plain as day! If I'm not dreaming, I will be due Nov 12. Getting serum quantitative HCG Thursday, so afraid to claim it outright yet. Here's to all our beans being super sticky!!!!!


----------



## steelergirl55

MommaBarry said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Just found out I'm pregnant after a chemical pregnancy in late December. Based on ovulation, I'm guessing I'd be due November 12!
> 
> Were bump buddies, also due the 12th :hugs:Click to expand...

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be bump buddies with you guys! It's so early, I can hardly let myself believe it! Praying our beans are sticky!


----------



## CAValleygirl

steelergirl55 said:


> Got 2 "faint wimpy positives" yesterday and another one today. But this morning also took Clear Blue digi and it said the "P" word, plain as day! If I'm not dreaming, I will be due Nov 12. Getting serum quantitative HCG Thursday, so afraid to claim it outright yet. Here's to all our beans being super sticky!!!!!

What tests are you using? I only ever got dark lines on a frer, never on a IC or dollar store test.


----------



## natasharobin

Hi Everyone, 

My name is Natasha, I am pregnant with my first baby and my Estimated Due Date is November 1st. I am really excited and experiencing all sorts of symptoms, it is crazy! I feel like my body is changing so much so quickly. 

I came across this site and thought it would be fun to have some other moms-to-be to talk with, learn from, and share experiences with!


----------



## MommaBarry

steelergirl55 said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Just found out I'm pregnant after a chemical pregnancy in late December. Based on ovulation, I'm guessing I'd be due November 12!
> 
> Were bump buddies, also due the 12th :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be bump buddies with you guys! It's so early, I can hardly let myself believe it! Praying our beans are sticky![/QUOTE
> 
> Of course!!!:dance: Welcome bump buddy steelergirlClick to expand...


----------



## steelergirl55

CAValleygirl said:


> steelergirl55 said:
> 
> 
> Got 2 "faint wimpy positives" yesterday and another one today. But this morning also took Clear Blue digi and it said the "P" word, plain as day! If I'm not dreaming, I will be due Nov 12. Getting serum quantitative HCG Thursday, so afraid to claim it outright yet. Here's to all our beans being super sticky!!!!!
> 
> What tests are you using? I only ever got dark lines on a frer, never on a IC or dollar store test.Click to expand...

Dollar store, plus the digi. Was fully prepared for digi to be neg, so a bit reassured that it wasn't.


----------



## MommaBarry

CAValleygirl said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm jealous of women with a bit of MS. I feel FINE and it's freaking me out!


Me too, I guess we should feel blessed for the lack of symptoms, but it scares me. 

Im sure we are fine and need to just relax, our nasty sypmtoms will come lol


----------



## charlie15

natasharobin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Natasha, I am pregnant with my first baby and my Estimated Due Date is November 1st. I am really excited and experiencing all sorts of symptoms, it is crazy! I feel like my body is changing so much so quickly.
> 
> I came across this site and thought it would be fun to have some other moms-to-be to talk with, learn from, and share experiences with!

Hi Natasha, Congratulations! I'm due on the 1st Nov and this is my 1st too. Excited but nervous too!

x


----------



## natasharobin

Thanks! It is really exciting. What kind of symptoms are you having?


----------



## charlie15

Feeling pretty tired! that was bad today. Have started getting MS since week 5, started off as queasiness then yesterday i had really bad nausea and couldn't get to sleep! Sore boobs and have days when I'm really cranky with my OH! luckily he's been really good, well so far!!

How about you?


----------



## ttc1soon

I was wondering when did everyone start getting symptoms? Like quite a few others I feel pretty good and it makes me a little nervous. I have had a little cramping on and off but that is it. I know it is early but after a miscarriage last time its hard not to worry.


----------



## Savvy

Just got a BFP this morning!!!! According to FF, I'm due on November 10th!!!!


----------



## natasharobin

Basically the same actually. Very tired, especially around lunch time. Getting some nausea but only thrown up once (so far!). Also at random times I get super hungry! Sore boobs too and they are bigger for sure. My belly is also bigger, my jeans feel tight and my husband keeps telling me I am getting bigger everyday (in the nicest way ofcourse :) )


----------



## MommaBarry

Savvy said:


> Just got a BFP this morning!!!! According to FF, I'm due on November 10th!!!!



Congrats Savvy :happydance: :dance:

Here's hoping for a strong sticky bean!


----------



## CortneyMarie

November 12th!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

ttc1soon said:


> I was wondering when did everyone start getting symptoms? Like quite a few others I feel pretty good and it makes me a little nervous. I have had a little cramping on and off but that is it. I know it is early but after a miscarriage last time its hard not to worry.

I edd is 11-12-12 and its mostly boobs, they are noticeably bigger and painful..mild cramps no nausea exactly just gaggy, hollow belly feeling and forgetful badbut that could be cuz I'm tired from anxious sleep :( It'll be worth it in the end...btw there is nothing to worry about be happy Ive talked to quite a few women that I know and they really didn't have any symptoms or just one or two.:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I am so hungry, its 2.30am, I should be asleep but my little darlings didn't sleep well, would it be really cruel to wake OH up and make him cycle 3+ miles each way to the 24 hour Mcdonalds? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MommaBarry

CortneyMarie said:


> November 12th!!


Me too!! Yay another bump buddy :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

ttc1soon said:


> I was wondering when did everyone start getting symptoms? Like quite a few others I feel pretty good and it makes me a little nervous. I have had a little cramping on and off but that is it. I know it is early but after a miscarriage last time its hard not to worry.

Hello everyone! and TTC1soon : )

I feel just like you ,and I'm pretty much where you are, plus one day. I had a MMC in Dec. Got my BFP at 10 DPO. I was feeling just fine all throughout. I've been tired a lot, and had a minor lower backache for days. And this is the first day I've felt a pressure feeling down there. Other than that I'm fine. I just hope my boobs start doing something! They still feel light as a feather, when last time they were sore and heavy at 9 DPO. 

Hope we get some symptoms soon, something to complain about :winkwink: because then I'll feel so much better

My EDD according to O is November 13


----------



## Thaynes

November 12- which seems popular.


----------



## Dahlia2007

^^^ ah how am I getting Nov 13 then if I am also 4 wks 1 day? I calculated according to my O date.... is that why?


----------



## MommaBarry

You have to account for the leap year. Some sites do not, nor do the doctors ^^ I calculated using my LMP

Daliah and TTC1, you know that in a few weeks we are probably going to be eating our words lol. ( i hope) But im with you, at least the teeniest sign that we are growing life besides a positive stick would be more than welcomed and the nerves calmed.


----------



## Coleey

Wiggler said:


> OMG I am so hungry, its 2.30am, I should be asleep but my little darlings didn't sleep well, would it be really cruel to wake OH up and make him cycle 3+ miles each way to the 24 hour Mcdonalds? :rofl: :rofl:

Definitely not! :rofl: xx


----------



## MommyH

steelergirl55 said:


> Got 2 "faint wimpy positives" yesterday and another one today. But this morning also took Clear Blue digi and it said the "P" word, plain as day! If I'm not dreaming, I will be due Nov 12. Getting serum quantitative HCG Thursday, so afraid to claim it outright yet. Here's to all our beans being super sticky!!!!!

Yay we are bump buddies too!!


----------



## MommyH

steelergirl55 said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Just found out I'm pregnant after a chemical pregnancy in late December. Based on ovulation, I'm guessing I'd be due November 12!
> 
> Were bump buddies, also due the 12th :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be bump buddies with you guys! It's so early, I can hardly let myself believe it! Praying our beans are sticky!Click to expand...

I think we need a 'due on nov 12th thread' lol we are getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## MommyH

CortneyMarie said:


> November 12th!!

Yay welcome to the Nov 12th bump buddies!!


----------



## MommyH

Thaynes said:


> November 12- which seems popular.

Yay welcome!!!


----------



## chary

welcome


----------



## auntylolo

Wow, so many new pregnant ladies! November is going to be such a busy month:thumbup: Congrats to you all!
I actually can't believe that I've known for over a week now, it feels so strange. 
I spoke to the midwife this morning hoping to make a booking appt, but she says they've changed how they do it now. Before, I got my appointment when I phoned for when I was 8w, but now they phone you back in a couple of weeks with your appt date. So I'm on their list, but I haven't got a date to look forward to. Good in a way because I don't have a date in my head that will seem to take forever to come around, but I just have to wait to hear from them which sucks:coffee: The midwife was really sweet to me tho, it was the same one that I had last time and she said she remembered me and she hoped this one was sticky:hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

auntylolo said:


> Wow, so many new pregnant ladies! November is going to be such a busy month:thumbup: Congrats to you all!
> I actually can't believe that I've known for over a week now, it feels so strange.
> I spoke to the midwife this morning hoping to make a booking appt, but she says they've changed how they do it now. Before, I got my appointment when I phoned for when I was 8w, but now they phone you back in a couple of weeks with your appt date. So I'm on their list, but I haven't got a date to look forward to. Good in a way because I don't have a date in my head that will seem to take forever to come around, but I just have to wait to hear from them which sucks:coffee: The midwife was really sweet to me tho, it was the same one that I had last time and she said she remembered me and she hoped this one was sticky:hugs:

I'm the same way I found out super early..a week ago today. I think it has made me more nerve racked and it really stinks that I have to go through being nervous even longer :( I haven't had a full night sleep since finding out..I'm either peeing or worrying OR excited lol


----------



## mellllly

I found out 2 weeks and 2 days ago!!

November 12th is a very popular date hehe


----------



## MommaBarry

Good Morning ladies!!! Today is going to be a first for me :coffee:

I dont know about the rest of you, but im in bed by 10pm everynight as I am up at 5:30 every morning. With that being said today starts a new semester for me at school and I take night classes. I work an 8 hour day, leave work and drive an hour to class. I dont get out of their until 10 and am home by 11. (no time for dinner :nope:) Looks like im going to have to take lots of healthy snacks to tide me over.

This is going to be intresting since I have been a dedicated student for the past year and now i have other things on my mind :cloud9: Are their any other ladies out there that are full time workers, mommies, and students? IF so please tell me to suck it up and that I will be fine :thumbup:

Heres hoping that everyone has a wonderful baby growing day :hugs:


----------



## auntylolo

MommaBarry said:


> Good Morning ladies!!! Today is going to be a first for me :coffee:
> 
> I dont know about the rest of you, but im in bed by 10pm everynight as I am up at 5:30 every morning. With that being said today starts a new semester for me at school and I take night classes. I work an 8 hour day, leave work and drive an hour to class. I dont get out of their until 10 and am home by 11. (no time for dinner :nope:) Looks like im going to have to take lots of healthy snacks to tide me over.
> 
> This is going to be intresting since I have been a dedicated student for the past year and now i have other things on my mind :cloud9: Are their any other ladies out there that are full time workers, mommies, and students? IF so please tell me to suck it up and that I will be fine :thumbup:
> 
> Heres hoping that everyone has a wonderful baby growing day :hugs:

Wow, power to you! There's no way I could manage that. I work 4 days a week, very close to where I live so I don't have to be up until 8am, but I'm already ready for bed by 9pm. And I can quite easily manage a nap early afternoon when I'm not at work:haha: Maybe I'm stocking up on sleep for when baby comes?:haha:


----------



## JediGirl

Hi everybody :)

I used to post up here in the username of Loula (have searched and my posts are still here) I doubt anyone would recall me though! :cry:

I have returned after a long abscence when it all got too much for me. I had two children and had been TTC for years with my (now ex) DH, we had had tests and everything came back unexplained and no obvious reason and were facing IVF in 2009 but we didn't go ahead and we are now divorced.

Jump forward to 2012 and I am living with my lovely partner :hugs: and totally out of the blue I find myself pregnant! :cloud9: will admit it wasn't planned but I don't flipping care! We are still both feeling shellshocked and like it's not real - me because of the above reasons and him as it's his first child.

Am due 09/11 :) :happydance:


----------



## auntylolo

JediGirl said:


> Hi everybody :)
> 
> I used to post up here in the username of Loula (have searched and my posts are still here) I doubt anyone would recall me though! :cry:
> 
> I have returned after a long abscence when it all got too much for me. I had two children and had been TTC for years with my (now ex) DH, we had had tests and everything came back unexplained and no obvious reason and were facing IVF in 2009 but we didn't go ahead and we are now divorced.
> 
> Jump forward to 2012 and I am living with my lovely partner :hugs: and totally out of the blue I find myself pregnant! :cloud9: will admit it wasn't planned but I don't flipping care! We are still both feeling shellshocked and like it's not real - me because of the above reasons and him as it's his first child.
> 
> Am due 09/11 :) :happydance:

Hello jedigirl and big congratulations! Funny how things turn out sometimes isn't it?! Btw, 9th Nov is THE best date to be due!:haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Well I really cant wait for the next 2 hours to fly by. I have my booking in appointment at 3:45pm!! I know its a boring one of filling in paper work - but I will get my bounty pack - now am I easy to please or what?? :haha: 
Shame DF even offered to join me on this one. Got to love the man!! I explained its an hour long appointment of filling in paper work, family medical history, dates, explanations etc so I will do this appointment on my own. 
He will get to join me for the 6 week scan though - no way I will let him miss that one! 

I think he is a little bit excited!!


----------



## HCothren

Hello everyone...I am due November 16th.:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Welcome HCothern!!! Lovely to see you here too!! 

Well all I can say now is BOOHOO!!! Just had a call from the midwife to say that the receptionist booked my appointment too early!! I am only meant to see them for the booking in appointment at 10 weeks! so rescheduled for Easter holidays - timing is perfect. 
Well at least I get to see Speckle in about 2 weeks time.


----------



## Stephers35

skweek35 said:


> Welcome HCothern!!! Lovely to see you here too!!
> 
> Well all I can say now is BOOHOO!!! Just had a call from the midwife to say that the receptionist booked my appointment too early!! I am only meant to see them for the booking in appointment at 10 weeks! so rescheduled for Easter holidays - timing is perfect.
> Well at least I get to see Speckle in about 2 weeks time.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I never thought anything would be worse than the tww, but this is much worse!


----------



## skweek35

oh hell yes!!! whats worse than a 2ww?? try a 5!!!WW!!! 
At least I know when it is and have an early scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## Erised

10 Weeks for a booking in appointment is quite normal, I did think it was odd to have it at only 5 weeks. Hope the weeks go quickly for you =)
How come you're having an early scan btw? Just curious as you usually have your scan around a week after the booking in appointment, wanted to make sure they didn't book that in wrong as well.


----------



## skweek35

Erised said:


> 10 Weeks for a booking in appointment is quite normal, I did think it was odd to have it at only 5 weeks. Hope the weeks go quickly for you =)
> How come you're having an early scan btw? Just curious as you usually have your scan around a week after the booking in appointment, wanted to make sure they didn't book that in wrong as well.

Thanks hun, 

I was under the fertility clinic for initial investigations. The nurse who I was seeing also works in the early pregnancy unit and said that because I was under her care she will organise an additional scan for me. 
So one of the fortunate few who are offered a 6 week scan. 
Spoke to her last week and need to call back sometime next week to book it in. 
Lucky me :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello, I wanted to welcome those of you who have suffered a miscarriage and who are now pregnant with a November baby into my "November Rainbow Baby" group in the Pregnancy after a loss section. I think we can all relate, as after a loss, a pregnancy is much different. I just started it today! So I hope some will join me! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/901096-november-rainbow-babies.html


----------



## MommyH

skweek35 said:


> oh hell yes!!! whats worse than a 2ww?? try a 5!!!WW!!!
> At least I know when it is and have an early scan in 2 weeks!

I'm on the 5ww train too and going crazy!!! At least you get to see your lil one at 6 weeks, I'm so jealous!!


----------



## UenvyMEsha

November 10 for me.


----------



## Erised

skweek35 said:


> Thanks hun,
> 
> I was under the fertility clinic for initial investigations. The nurse who I was seeing also works in the early pregnancy unit and said that because I was under her care she will organise an additional scan for me.
> So one of the fortunate few who are offered a 6 week scan.
> Spoke to her last week and need to call back sometime next week to book it in.
> Lucky me :happydance:

Ah, that makes sense! I had the same with my first pregnancy =)
I've got an early scan at 7 weeks this time, mostly as a reassurance after a previous miscarriage and to date me properly as my cycles are very irregular due to PCOS. 

Not long till your scan now! =D


----------



## skweek35

Erised said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> I was under the fertility clinic for initial investigations. The nurse who I was seeing also works in the early pregnancy unit and said that because I was under her care she will organise an additional scan for me.
> So one of the fortunate few who are offered a 6 week scan.
> Spoke to her last week and need to call back sometime next week to book it in.
> Lucky me :happydance:
> 
> Ah, that makes sense! I had the same with my first pregnancy =)
> I've got an early scan at 7 weeks this time, mostly as a reassurance after a previous miscarriage and to date me properly as my cycles are very irregular due to PCOS.
> 
> Not long till your scan now! =DClick to expand...

I am sooo glad to have been offered this scan. If I was not offered it I would have paid for one! 
yup 2 weeks and waiting!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

MommaBarry said:


> Good Morning ladies!!! Today is going to be a first for me :coffee:
> 
> I dont know about the rest of you, but im in bed by 10pm everynight as I am up at 5:30 every morning. With that being said today starts a new semester for me at school and I take night classes. I work an 8 hour day, leave work and drive an hour to class. I dont get out of their until 10 and am home by 11. (no time for dinner :nope:) Looks like im going to have to take lots of healthy snacks to tide me over.
> 
> This is going to be intresting since I have been a dedicated student for the past year and now i have other things on my mind :cloud9: Are their any other ladies out there that are full time workers, mommies, and students? IF so please tell me to suck it up and that I will be fine :thumbup:
> 
> Heres hoping that everyone has a wonderful baby growing day :hugs:

Go you, Momma! You will be fine, although yes, def brings snacks and put your health first. Also, DRIVE SAFELY!!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I look back at the 2WW and laugh now- how easy that was!!

I can't help but go back and forth between happy and scared. Every night when I go to bed I think, phew, one more day that I am still pregnant. I wake up in the AM, feel fine, and then wonder is it real???

My 6 week scan is coming up on the 19th. That day cannot come any sooner.


----------



## skweek35

CAValleygirl said:


> I look back at the 2WW and laugh now- how easy that was!!
> 
> I can't help but go back and forth between happy and scared. Every night when I go to bed I think, phew, one more day that I am still pregnant. I wake up in the AM, feel fine, and then wonder is it real???
> 
> My 6 week scan is coming up on the 19th. That day cannot come any sooner.

DITTO!!!! 
TWW anyday!!! piece of cake!! try a 5WW!! :grr: :rofl:


----------



## laney_bump

Im with you on that one ladies... 2ww anyday!! I had to do another test today just to make sure I wasn't dreaming. I still can't actually believe I'm pregnant after 13 months :) the test are still getting darker too. Can't wait until my 8 week scan on the 28th :) just want to see that little heartbeat and I'll be soo relieved xxx


----------



## NicoleLJ

Hi all. Hope everyone is doing well. I had such a bad day yesterday that we had to cancel going to darts with our team last night and spent the entire day in bed. Ugg. But joy of joys we made it one more day and are now at 6 weeks. We have never made it to 7 weeks so I know this week I will be paraniod. 

Symptoms are still incredably strong. Morning sickness to end all morning sickness, the awful metalic taste in my mouth, the sore and lactating boobs, headachs and one symptom I HATE above all others. The peeing any time I cough or sneeze. If I had one wish that is the symptom I would beg to disappear. lol But it is all worth it in the end.


----------



## Buckles

Hello
I'm back from my holiday and the jetlag is killing me! Im sooooo tired 
Yesterday I had a tiny bit of dark brown spotting, and had a few tears, it only happened once, do you think I should make a dr's appointment??? Xx


----------



## myvirgoways

Buckles said:


> Hello
> I'm back from my holiday and the jetlag is killing me! Im sooooo tired
> Yesterday I had a tiny bit of dark brown spotting, and had a few tears, it only happened once, do you think I should make a dr's appointment??? Xx

Spotting can be normal. Do you have any sharp pains with the spotting? Otherwise I would bet it is a-ok!


----------



## jessy1101

NicoleLJ said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is doing well. I had such a bad day yesterday that we had to cancel going to darts with our team last night and spent the entire day in bed. Ugg. But joy of joys we made it one more day and are now at 6 weeks. We have never made it to 7 weeks so I know this week I will be paraniod.
> 
> Symptoms are still incredably strong. Morning sickness to end all morning sickness, the awful metalic taste in my mouth, the sore and lactating boobs, headachs and one symptom I HATE above all others. The peeing any time I cough or sneeze. If I had one wish that is the symptom I would beg to disappear. lol But it is all worth it in the end.

I'm in the exact same symptom boat as u!! So far the throwing up actualy started extremely early at 3w5d and omgggg hasnt stopped since. They took my hcg numbers tho and since they we're really high for that time they say it's normal that i'm getting hit by all of this really early...joyyyy LOL


----------



## auntylolo

Dahlia, your link isn't working for me:nope: will have a rummage for it:hugs:


----------



## keepholdingon

I'm new to this board! I've taken a bunch of pregnancy tests and all my lines are getting darker and darker every day! My est. due date is Nov 21! Not sure if I should be put on the list yet as I'm still very early along.


----------



## myvirgoways

auntylolo said:


> Dahlia, your link isn't working for me:nope: will have a rummage for it:hugs:

If you do a search for it, you can find it that way. I found it...come join us!! :thumbup:


----------



## auntylolo

keepholdingon said:


> I'm new to this board! I've taken a bunch of pregnancy tests and all my lines are getting darker and darker every day! My est. due date is Nov 21! Not sure if I should be put on the list yet as I'm still very early along.

Wow! How many dpo are you and when did you start? Congrats!


----------



## nikalicious

Hi Ladies- Can I join you?! Just got a :bfp: yesterday. According to FF, my EDD is 11/17/2012. My :bfp: was very faint, but hoping it starts getting darker soon. :happydance:


----------



## keepholdingon

auntylolo said:


> keepholdingon said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this board! I've taken a bunch of pregnancy tests and all my lines are getting darker and darker every day! My est. due date is Nov 21! Not sure if I should be put on the list yet as I'm still very early along.
> 
> Wow! How many dpo are you and when did you start? Congrats!Click to expand...

It's our first month TTC and I'm not sure when I ovulated so I can't exactly tell!!! I've taken OPK tests since CD11 and never received a positive. We :sex: on CD9, CD12, CD14, CD16, CD18 and CD20 and since time until implantation can take up to 10 days, I'd say I ovulated maybe on CD10?!?!? Or just tested negative and ovulated on CD12/13/14?? Not sure yet! lol

Got a positive yesterday on FIVE tests lol, and taken 1 so far today it still came out positive. Gonna run out today and get a different brand to double check. I've been taking pregnancy tests for like, 7 days now and nothing was on the tests until yesterday morning with FMU.

Here's my test from 6:30 AM this morning ;)

https://i39.tinypic.com/4rotb9.jpg

I've always joked that I've had this gut feeling that I was going to have twin boys when I got pregnant. I'd be completely floored if I tested + so early on because I'm having twins :twinboys: Not sure if that's how it works, though! lol


----------



## myvirgoways

nikalicious said:


> Hi Ladies- Can I join you?! Just got a :bfp: yesterday. According to FF, my EDD is 11/17/2012. My :bfp: was very faint, but hoping it starts getting darker soon. :happydance:

Welcome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nikalicious

keepholdingon said:


> Got a positive yesterday on FIVE tests lol, and taken 1 so far today it still came out positive. Gonna run out today and get a different brand to double check. I've been taking pregnancy tests for like, 7 days now and nothing was on the tests until yesterday morning with FMU.

I did the same thing yesterday - I tested 4 times, with 3 different brands and all faint positives. I wanted to make sure I was not going crazy and seeing things! Fingers crossed our lines get darker! :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats ladies. I will add you to the list! Hope everyone is feeling well...


----------



## mrsvaldez

Due Nov 5! I was wondering has anyone had an early ultrasound? I have an appt the 19th I will be 7 wks 2 days. I REALLY want an ultrasound to make sure all is well with the baby. Also my hubby just deployed and I really want to show him a pic of the baby as soon as possible!!


----------



## Erised

I have about 20 internet cheapies here that I've done over the last 2 weeks. POAS addict much! I still have some left that I check every couple of days as well. It's nice watching the line get darker =)

mrsvaldez - I've got an early scan booked for next Tuesday, I should be 7 weeks precise by my calculations.

-Edit-
Edited to say that I also had an early scan with my first pregnancy, at 7+6. It really is just a tiny circle you see on the scan, with a little flickering dot that is the heartbeat. A lovely sight though =)


----------



## mazee71

Hi can I be added to the 7th please :flower:


----------



## myvirgoways

Finally a dark line!!! NEVER got a dark line with my chemical pregnancy in December!!!


----------



## keepholdingon

myvirgoways said:


> Finally a dark line!!! NEVER got a dark line with my chemical pregnancy in December!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 350171

YAYYY, congrats!!! :dust:


----------



## natasharobin

myvirgoways said:


> Finally a dark line!!! NEVER got a dark line with my chemical pregnancy in December!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 350171


Congratulations!


----------



## ashleywalton

mrsvaldez and mazee71-I am going to add you to the list rightnow. Hope you are both doing good and I wish you both the best.

Okay, so I officially cannot wear my jeans anymore and I'm barely 5 weeks. What in the world??? I have no idea what it could mean, I'm guessing its because its my 3rd baby? Not sure. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MommaBarry

myvirgoways said:


> Finally a dark line!!! NEVER got a dark line with my chemical pregnancy in December!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 350171



Yay!!! That's exactly what mine looked like this morning. That gives me hope that all is well. I still have 3 weeks until my first doc appointment. Fingers crossed they will do a scan just to calm my nerves


----------



## MommaBarry

Well I survived work and school and im exhausted. I tell you medical terminology is a hard class to focus in when all you want to do is :sleep:
It's going to be a rough semester with my other classes but i think Ill survive :thumbup:

Today at work I finally started to have some symtoms. Never thought I would be so excited to feel like crap. Very light headed and slightly sick tummy (got better with eating) and the bb's are getting sore. 

I am off to bed now and hope all have a wonderful night :flower:


----------



## MommyH

I can't get over the worry and I think it's starting to cause me anxiety :( I have NO SYMPTOMS of being pregnant what so ever :( no morning sickness no constant peeing no sleepiness no lack of energy no constipation no cramping no hunger and my boobs aren't even sore anymore :( all I have is a positive test and anxiety. I don't get it at all, I should feel SOMETHING by now, I was sick as a dog and had extreme exhaustion and peed constantly with my daughter at this point :( I know it's still early but I'm scared to death because I don't feel pregnant at all :cry:


----------



## natasharobin

ashleywalton said:


> mrsvaldez and mazee71-I am going to add you to the list rightnow. Hope you are both doing good and I wish you both the best.
> 
> Okay, so I officially cannot wear my jeans anymore and I'm barely 5 weeks. What in the world??? I have no idea what it could mean, I'm guessing its because its my 3rd baby? Not sure. Any thoughts on this?

Hi, Could I be added to the list please :) November 1st! I know the feeling of not being able to fit into my jeans. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and I already have a definite belly!


----------



## CAValleygirl

MommyH said:


> I can't get over the worry and I think it's starting to cause me anxiety :( I have NO SYMPTOMS of being pregnant what so ever :( no morning sickness no constant peeing no sleepiness no lack of energy no constipation no cramping no hunger and my boobs aren't even sore anymore :( all I have is a positive test and anxiety. I don't get it at all, I should feel SOMETHING by now, I was sick as a dog and had extreme exhaustion and peed constantly with my daughter at this point :( I know it's still early but I'm scared to death because I don't feel pregnant at all :cry:

I'm no expert but I keep reading over and over that every pregnancy is totally different, even with the same woman. 

I bet symptoms will creep up on both of us soon!


----------



## Cubinthehub

So excited that there's a November due date group! Genius! 
Just found out I'm pregnant! My husband and I are over the moon! Just took Cleablue Digi test and I'm 3+ weeks. So I'm probably due around the 10th November. Find out for sure on Thursday next week. Do you think it's too soon for a scan? Do you think I'll see anything? Just a little nervous as I had a chemical pregnancy at the end of November 2011. xxx


----------



## Cubinthehub

I'm new!


----------



## veeeh

Hi Cubinthehub :)
Congratulations!!! I How are you feeling?
It may be a little early for a scan - usually around 6 weeks I think if there are some concerns (eg. history of miscarriages) but I've seen some people with scans in the fourth and fifth week too. You won't see much though - just a little blob - a beautiful little blob. I think you can sometimes start to see/hear a heartbeat around 6 weeks.

Welcome :hugs:
xo


----------



## Cubinthehub

Hi Veeeh, 

Thanks for your post! I'm happy even if it is a blob!!:happydance: I just want to make sure the cub is where it needs to be. How are you feeling? I'm pretty tired, bloated, have slight cramps and had some sleepless nights. But I can't help but think it's all in my head! Ha ha. How far along are you? 

I'm based in Singapore and they usually do the first scan at 6.5 weeks, then at 8wks, 12wks, after that...every month until due date. I've noticed they're much more paranoid here than in the West. Suits me just fine though, happy to see the cub as much as possible!:thumbup:

x


----------



## veeeh

I'm pretty much have the same symptoms as you - except instead of a few sleepless nights, I am extremely tired :) I'm 3 and a bit weeks too.
That's a lot of scans! But it would be nice to see LO that often :)

Let us know if you get the early scan and what delights you see :)
xx


----------



## colsy

Hello girls, may I join you?:flower: I've just got my BFP this morn. :cloud9: Due early/mid November I think. We have a happy healthy son who's two and a quarter, but before him we had a M/C, and so I am VERY nervous at the moment. It has taken almost ten months to conceive this baby - felt like a VERY long time. However, I am trying to forget the nerves and just enjoy everything - ha, always easier said than done!


----------



## auntylolo

Morning ladies! 
I'm so tired! Went to bed at 10pm, then was up at 12.30, 3.30 and 6.30 to pee!
Today is my day off, so I'm going shopping with one of my sisters. She doesn't know I'm pg, and I don't know if I'm honing to tell her, or rather, I don't know if I'll be able to stop myself! :rofl: anyway, I desperately need to get fitted for a bra, I'm not a big girl but already I'm spilling out all over the place!


----------



## Erised

Glad I'm not the only one who has already abandoned most normal pants. I bloated massively at 4 weeks, stopped for a week but it's returned again now. I wore my maternity pants the other day, and am in leggings and dresses on the other days as pants are so tight and they just cause my stomach to cramp at the end of the day.

I definitely think the increased bloat + early showing is a second / third+ pregnancy thing. I didn't show even slightly until 20 / 22 weeks with my first pregnancy.


----------



## keepholdingon

MMMMMMM :) I actually slept continually from around 10:45 to 5 AM this morning!!! First night in like, a week that I haven't woken up 2395872359 times!!! 

I took my 3247th pregnancy test to confirm pregnancy this morning... :bfp: three days in a row!!! I feel better!!!

https://i40.tinypic.com/2qx0s3n.jpg

Took my first First Response Early Result test- was a little nervous because I've been using internet cheapies and while I never got a positive ever until 3 days ago, I was worried I maybe got sent a defective batch. First Response confirmed it!

https://i43.tinypic.com/10n93k5.jpg

Still lots of time & I am not completely out of the clear, but I am pretty stoked! Lines seem to be getting a bit darker every day! :) (BTW I have no idea how many DPO I am but I have regular 28 day cycles and I tested + on CD21)


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH said:


> I can't get over the worry and I think it's starting to cause me anxiety :( I have NO SYMPTOMS of being pregnant what so ever :( no morning sickness no constant peeing no sleepiness no lack of energy no constipation no cramping no hunger and my boobs aren't even sore anymore :( all I have is a positive test and anxiety. I don't get it at all, I should feel SOMETHING by now, I was sick as a dog and had extreme exhaustion and peed constantly with my daughter at this point :( I know it's still early but I'm scared to death because I don't feel pregnant at all :cry:


I totally feel you!!!! Its all I think about (the lack of symptoms, the what if's) Yesterday I had dizziness and a wee bit of nausea and I thought to myself "am I really feeling this or am I just imagining it because I want to feel SOMETHING so bad?" Im in school trying to get my associates in science and nursing. Last night I spoke with my teacher, a registered nurse, she assured me that everything is fine. She asked how many positive pg test I had. I was a bit embarassed to tell her 13. As she laughed she explained what I was feeling was normal. Some sites like this one, books, and websites make those with what she calls "the ideal pregnancy" have anxiety because they focus mainly on the symptoms. And for those women who do not experience them, or had experienced them with a previous pregnacy it makes them feel inadequate, and nervous or in denial that they were in fact pregnant. She said that I need to relax that I was indeed preganant if i had 13 positive test.:dohh: 

If you think about it, it makes sense. Everyone on here is experiencing something, swollen breast, MS, fatigue. We are so lucky!! We get to grow life and feel great about it!! :hugs:


----------



## myvirgoways

colsy said:


> Hello girls, may I join you?:flower: I've just got my BFP this morn. :cloud9: Due early/mid November I think. We have a happy healthy son who's two and a quarter, but before him we had a M/C, and so I am VERY nervous at the moment. It has taken almost ten months to conceive this baby - felt like a VERY long time. However, I am trying to forget the nerves and just enjoy everything - ha, always easier said than done!

Welcome Colsy! Congrats!!! :happydance: Ahhh, we're all nervous, so you'll fit right in. :hugs:


----------



## myvirgoways

MommaBarry said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> Finally a dark line!!! NEVER got a dark line with my chemical pregnancy in December!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 350171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! That's exactly what mine looked like this morning. That gives me hope that all is well. I still have 3 weeks until my first doc appointment. Fingers crossed they will do a scan just to calm my nervesClick to expand...

Glad you got your dark line too!! I went in for another beta today, so this afternoon I should know if it has doubled since Tuesday! Since the line got darkre based on last night's test, I'm feeling a little more confident. Hopefully you get that early scan! :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Welcome newbies!!

Well I'm 6 weeks today which means its only 34 weeks until 1st November :)
:rofl:


----------



## charlie15

Me too Melllly! got my booking appointment through today for 4th April...I'm sure it'll start to feel more real then!


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> I can't get over the worry and I think it's starting to cause me anxiety :( I have NO SYMPTOMS of being pregnant what so ever :( no morning sickness no constant peeing no sleepiness no lack of energy no constipation no cramping no hunger and my boobs aren't even sore anymore :( all I have is a positive test and anxiety. I don't get it at all, I should feel SOMETHING by now, I was sick as a dog and had extreme exhaustion and peed constantly with my daughter at this point :( I know it's still early but I'm scared to death because I don't feel pregnant at all :cry:
> 
> 
> I totally feel you!!!! Its all I think about (the lack of symptoms, the what if's) Yesterday I had dizziness and a wee bit of nausea and I thought to myself "am I really feeling this or am I just imagining it because I want to feel SOMETHING so bad?" Im in school trying to get my associates in science and nursing. Last night I spoke with my teacher, a registered nurse, she assured me that everything is fine. She asked how many positive pg test I had. I was a bit embarassed to tell her 13. As she laughed she explained what I was feeling was normal. Some sites like this one, books, and websites make those with what she calls "the ideal pregnancy" have anxiety because they focus mainly on the symptoms. And for those women who do not experience them, or had experienced them with a previous pregnacy it makes them feel inadequate, and nervous or in denial that they were in fact pregnant. She said that I need to relax that I was indeed preganant if i had 13 positive test.:dohh:
> 
> If you think about it, it makes sense. Everyone on here is experiencing something, swollen breast, MS, fatigue. We are so lucky!! We get to grow life and feel great about it!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your response! You made me feel a million times better as I know you are in the same shoes and same edd :hugs: I think I literally took about 30 hpts and still have one more Walmart .88 one and two more digitals. If I'm still feeling this way at 6 weeks I'm going to call my dr and talk to her about the anxiety and ask for an early scan to set my mind at ease. I have heard once you hear/see a heartbeat your chances of miscarriage drop dramatically. I would feel much better. I was a worry freak with my dd and I got a 6w scan in the ER when I went in for HG and after that I felt a million times better.


----------



## nikalicious

So we told our parents last night for the first time and they are over the moon. :cloud9: We sent them both flowers from the baby and they loved it. First grandbaby on both sides and first great-grandbaby. DH and I are SO excited and are chomping at the bit to tell more people (his sister, our grandparents, etc.) but I am so nervous because it's still so early. My mom had a history of MC and she said we should wait, but it's hard not wanting to share it! Anyone else in the same boat? :shrug:

Also- is it uncommon that my OBGYN's office has not ordered a blood test? I called and scheduled my 8 week scan, but they have not asked me to do any testing from now until then.


----------



## colsy

nikalicious said:


> Also- is it uncommon that my OBGYN's office has not ordered a blood test? I called and scheduled my 8 week scan, but they have not asked me to do any testing from now until then.

In the UK it's pretty unusual to get a blood test in pg until 8 weeks, unless there's a specific reason. We also don't have any scans until 12 weeks, again unless there's a specific reason.


----------



## Erised

Last time I spoke to my midwife she said we'd get my blood taken at around 10 weeks, you don't usually get a scan until 12 weeks. I'm not sure what it's like where you are, but over here you'd be early!


----------



## ashleywalton

nikalicious said:


> So we told our parents last night for the first time and they are over the moon. :cloud9: We sent them both flowers from the baby and they loved it. First grandbaby on both sides and first great-grandbaby. DH and I are SO excited and are chomping at the bit to tell more people (his sister, our grandparents, etc.) but I am so nervous because it's still so early. My mom had a history of MC and she said we should wait, but it's hard not wanting to share it! Anyone else in the same boat? :shrug:
> 
> Also- is it uncommon that my OBGYN's office has not ordered a blood test? I called and scheduled my 8 week scan, but they have not asked me to do any testing from now until then.

You will probably have a blood test after your appt. I'm in Cali too and that's usually how my OBGYN does it. I do have an appt a little earlier probably because I had a early MC in October, so I'm not sure if he'll do anything different this time. 
I also know what you mean about telling people. We have only told each of our parents. The other 3 times we told people immediately which worked out fine until last time, I ended up in the ER the next morning after we told everyone. So it was kind of hard untell everyone...Anyway, good luck!


----------



## ashleywalton

colsy-Do you have an actual date so that I can put you on the list?
natasharobin-Got you added! :)

So I woke up this morning and had morning sickness. Not looking forward to this part. It's not fun and definitely not going to be easy with 2 little ones...
How's everyone doing?


----------



## colsy

ashleywalton said:


> colsy-Do you have an actual date so that I can put you on the list?

Hi Ashley, no dates yet - it's way too early and I'm far too nervous to even *think* about a due date. I'll be happy revealing more once I'm a bit further along. (Having had a m/c before, I'm absolutely bricking it at the moment.)



ashleywalton said:


> So I woke up this morning and had morning sickness. Not looking forward to this part. It's not fun and definitely not going to be easy with 2 little ones...
> How's everyone doing?

Gosh, that seems really soon to be having m/s already. Poor you :hugs: I agree that the idea of looking after a toddler whilst pg is not going to be easy! What are we letting ourselves in for, eh?


----------



## ashleywalton

colsy said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> colsy-Do you have an actual date so that I can put you on the list?
> 
> Hi Ashley, no dates yet - it's way too early and I'm far too nervous to even *think* about a due date. I'll be happy revealing more once I'm a bit further along. (Having had a m/c before, I'm absolutely bricking it at the moment.)
> 
> 
> 
> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> So I woke up this morning and had morning sickness. Not looking forward to this part. It's not fun and definitely not going to be easy with 2 little ones...
> How's everyone doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, that seems really soon to be having m/s already. Poor you :hugs: I agree that the idea of looking after a toddler whilst pg is not going to be easy! What are we letting ourselves in for, eh?Click to expand...

As soon as you do get a date let me know! I completely understand because I had a MC in October...so this time I'm a lot more cautious. But I have noticed I'm having a lot more symptoms this time than I did last time. I'm pretty sure I only got nauseous because I was changing my little ones dirty diaper. Lol....I was gagging and had to run to restroom as soon as I was finished. It is definitely an interesting experience...


----------



## newserenity

Hi, I'm new! My name is Michelle, I am 31 and expecting #4 November 10. DH and I have 3 girls and are hoping for a boy since this is our last baby.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I only had bloodwork done because I was on Clomid and requested it. 

I am having some serious anxiety about miscarriages. Almost everywhere I look (on this site) or anyone I talked to has either experienced one or knows someone close to them who has had one. I almost feel like, since this is my 1st time being pg, will I have one too? I mean, why would I be lucky if so many aren't?

Does anyone experience this?


----------



## steelergirl55

CAValleygirl said:


> I only had bloodwork done because I was on Clomid and requested it.
> 
> I am having some serious anxiety about miscarriages. Almost everywhere I look (on this site) or anyone I talked to has either experienced one or knows someone close to them who has had one. I almost feel like, since this is my 1st time being pg, will I have one too? I mean, why would I be lucky if so many aren't?
> 
> Does anyone experience this?

I completely know how you feel. I too was on Clomid, cycle #3, and the RE said they do bloodwork after the first positive HPT and the 2 days later. They also do a 5.5 week and 8 week U/S before they discharge you to your OB. I don't know when I will ever feel relieved enough to tell anybody, but those tests will help, I'm sure. (My first blood draw was this morning, though, and I'm about ready to have DH call me so I know that I am receiving calls! lol!)


----------



## ashleywalton

newserenity said:


> Hi, I'm new! My name is Michelle, I am 31 and expecting #4 November 10. DH and I have 3 girls and are hoping for a boy since this is our last baby.

Hello! Welcome and Congrats! I'll add you to the list! 3 girls! I have 2 and we, too, are hoping for a boy. :) Good luck!


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh yeah, Go Steelers :)) @ steelergirl55


----------



## Sal85

mrsvaldez said:


> Due Nov 5! I was wondering has anyone had an early ultrasound? I have an appt the 19th I will be 7 wks 2 days. I REALLY want an ultrasound to make sure all is well with the baby. Also my hubby just deployed and I really want to show him a pic of the baby as soon as possible!!

Hi 
In due 5th nov too! Had a scan yesterday. Was lucky to be able to se tiny tiny speck and flicker of heartbeat. worth it for reassurance that all in the right place (had ectopic before). Hope your scan goes well x x


----------



## stitchycat

CAValleygirl said:


> I only had bloodwork done because I was on Clomid and requested it.
> 
> I am having some serious anxiety about miscarriages. Almost everywhere I look (on this site) or anyone I talked to has either experienced one or knows someone close to them who has had one. I almost feel like, since this is my 1st time being pg, will I have one too? I mean, why would I be lucky if so many aren't?
> 
> Does anyone experience this?

:hugs: It's my first, also, and I feel the same way. We've told my husband's family and a few of our close friends, because I figure either way, if something bad happens they'll want to know and be there for us, but I'm loathe to tell "regular" friends or my family. I figure I'll just wait until I see them in person for my nephew's graduation in May... by then I'll be past the first trimester hurdle, at least. I guess I'm afraid of jinxing myself!

I'm actually trying not to think too much about the baby until I get my first checkup at 7 weeks - hanging out here excluded :) It's kind of hard with the queasiness and insane bloating! I haven't gained a darn pound, and already I can't button my pants...


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I would love to be added. I'm due on the 10th. :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Mypreciouskid said:


> I would love to be added. I'm due on the 10th. :)

Hi! I will add you now. Congrats! What are your kids ages?


----------



## Wiggler

All these preggy tests with nice dark lines make me want to test again! I know I had a digi say pregnant, but I NEED to see dark lines, trip to the shop for OH tonight I think :rofl:


----------



## ashleywalton

Wiggler said:


> All these preggy tests with nice dark lines make me want to test again! I know I had a digi say pregnant, but I NEED to see dark lines, trip to the shop for OH tonight I think :rofl:

Lol. I've only taken tests with the 2 lines so I want to go get a digi...lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Testing is so much fun, shame it costs so much :haha:


----------



## myvirgoways

Ahhh relief! Just got my hcg levels back. Second time I had tested, Tuesday was 148 and today is 354!!!!!!!


----------



## nikalicious

Loving the dark lines ladies! :happydance:Mine are getting darker day by day, but not that dark yet! :(


----------



## myvirgoways

nikalicious said:


> Loving the dark lines ladies! :happydance:Mine are getting darker day by day, but not that dark yet! :(

You'll get there very soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## keepholdingon

Wiggler said:


> All these preggy tests with nice dark lines make me want to test again! I know I had a digi say pregnant, but I NEED to see dark lines, trip to the shop for OH tonight I think :rofl:

I know what you mean!!! I took a digi and about twenty million pregnancy tests that all came out positive, but I WANT THOSE DARK LINES!!! :growlmad:Mine are getting darker by the day but not quite there yet!!! 

That reminds me, I haven't tracked/charted until this cycle, and started mid cycle at that, and I got pregnant on it. SO I have nothing to compare my data to and it's driving me crazy.

I have three scenarios

1: I ovulated earlier and conceived probably on Feb 24 or 25.
2: I ovulated in the middle of my cycle and conceived near Feb 29.
3: I ovulated late and have a super short luteal phase that somehow had an insanely fast implant. (I got + HPT on March 6, CD21 with LMP at Feb 14/15)

I imagine I ovulated early... so am I understanding that IF my luteal phase is 14 days, that I should expect my period March 9/10? and... IF I have a long luteal phase (which I don't know if I do) that I should still expect AF at the end of my regular 27-29 day cycles on March 14th-ish? I'm not sure when my "missed period" would be and how long to wait after that to call a doctor. I assume since all my cycles with the exception of 1 in the past 6 months (one was 24 days) have been between 27 and 29 days that I should wait until after March 14 but IDK!!!


----------



## nikalicious

keepholdingon said:


> I know what you mean!!! I took a digi and about twenty million pregnancy tests that all came out positive, but I WANT THOSE DARK LINES!!! :growlmad:Mine are getting darker by the day but not quite there yet!!!
> 
> I have three scenarios
> 
> 1: I ovulated earlier and conceived probably on Feb 24 or 25.
> 2: I ovulated in the middle of my cycle and conceived near Feb 29.
> 3: I ovulated late and have a super short luteal phase that somehow had an insanely fast implant. (I got + HPT on March 6, CD21 with LMP at Feb 14/15)

I am right there with you hun with the dark lines! Slowly but surely we'll get there! :hugs: I'm anxious to make it past AF's expected date (3/10-3/11) :wacko:

To me, it sounds like you ovulated early if you got :bfp: in 3/6. I already called my doctor to book my first appointment because she books up really fast.


----------



## stitchycat

myvirgoways said:


> Ahhh relief! Just got my hcg levels back. Second time I had tested, Tuesday was 148 and today is 354!!!!!!!

Woohoo! That's great! Do you have to go back in and have them tested again in a few days?


----------



## Buckles

Does anyone feel like they have a bad tummy ache? Just feel really odd and can't put my finger on it. 
Tmi alert, but I've just pooped and i got really sharp pains, and this morning I had lower back pain. 
X


----------



## Thaynes

I haven't tested today. Waiting for the lines to darken just stresses me out to much. I just know that I feel like sleeping all the time and anything that is sour-spicy (like banana peppers and mustard) just makes my mouth water.


----------



## Wiggler

https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7122/img05681t.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## Stephers35

Buckles said:


> Does anyone feel like they have a bad tummy ache? Just feel really odd and can't put my finger on it.
> Tmi alert, but I've just pooped and i got really sharp pains, and this morning I had lower back pain.
> X

Sorry Buckles! I haven't had the stomach ache, but then again, I may be too tired to notice. I have an iron tummy though and have continued to eat spicy food without problem. Imagining the next couple weeks are going to be a learning experience! The one thing that I keep reading about all of the different symptoms is that our bodies are working so hard that it doesn't have time to worry about itself. 

One thought-is your tummy empty when it hurts? Maybe try some crackers or some fiber one bars to keep things moving a little faster! :winkwink:


----------



## keepholdingon

Wiggler said:


> https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7122/img05681t.jpg
> 
> :happydance:


WOOHOOO!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :baby:


----------



## Thaynes

Wiggler said:


> https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7122/img05681t.jpg
> 
> :happydance:

:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Feel so much better now that I have had a god digi and a dark test. I am such a worrier, especially as apart from feeling like I am dying from starvation constantly I have no symptoms, no sore boobs, no sickness, nothing :wacko:


----------



## CAValleygirl

I am eating like a CHAMP these days. Just had SUCH a big greek lunch - hummus and pita galore! I could go for more if no one was watching :)


----------



## Wiggler

mmm hummus, I could do with some of that right now, or some of anything :rofl: Fooooood :cloud9:


----------



## nikalicious

Mmmm hummus...leftover pizza and chocolate chip cookies was lunch for me:haha:


----------



## nikalicious

Wiggler said:


> https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7122/img05681t.jpg
> 
> :happydance:

:hugs: YAY!! Nice dark lines! I bet you feel better now!:flower:


----------



## Mypreciouskid

ashleywalton said:


> Mypreciouskid said:
> 
> 
> I would love to be added. I'm due on the 10th. :)
> 
> Hi! I will add you now. Congrats! What are your kids ages?Click to expand...

Thank you! My kids are almost 9 (on 3/25), 7.5, and 5.5. So it's been awhile, lol.


----------



## Thaynes

Still so tired...


----------



## mellllly

Me too!! I'm worn out by about 1pm, teething 5 month old and extremely active 3 year old are not helping! Lol

Yay for dark lines ladies, I took my. 8th and final test today hehe, still positive!!


----------



## Savvy2413

Hi All! I am cautiously expecting my miracle rainbow baby on November 11, 2012! if you could add me to the list I would appreciate it!!! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Savvy2413 said:


> Hi All! I am cautiously expecting my miracle rainbow baby on November 11, 2012! if you could add me to the list I would appreciate it!!! :)

Hello & Congrats! I will add you to the group now.

I'm exhausted all of a sudden lately too...Luckily after my little sickness episode earlier I've been fine as far as the sickness goes...


----------



## Cubinthehub

Had a mammoth sleeping session last night, 9pm until 8 this morning. All I wanted to do was stay in bed all day today. Breast feel very tender and swollen. No MS though. So weird that I'm hoping for the MS to start...feeling so anxious that it hasn&#8217;t. It helps so much reading all the posts, I'm definitely not alone in this! 

Happy Friday everyone. Sending lots of sticky bean dust to all of you!


----------



## nikalicious

Cubinthehub said:


> Had a mammoth sleeping session last night, 9pm until 8 this morning. All I wanted to do was stay in bed all day today. Breast feel very tender and swollen. No MS though. So weird that I'm hoping for the MS to start...feeling so anxious that it hasnt. It helps so much reading all the posts, I'm definitely not alone in this!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Sending lots of sticky bean dust to all of you!

My breasts feel the same and I too have not had any MS. Lots of back pain the last couple of days and a bad headache the other day. :shrug: Fingers crossed we're lucky and our MS will be mild. :thumbup:


----------



## myvirgoways

What does morning sickness feel like? Does your stomach hurt? Or do you just feel like throwing up? Not sure what to expect! :)


----------



## natasharobin

ashleywalton said:


> natasharobin-Got you added! :)

Thank You!


----------



## Stephers35

My Ms really is in the morning and I feel VERY hungover! It takes about 30 minutes for it to pass. The sooner I eat, the better I feel. I haven't vomited, but that isn't something that happens to me, even when I'm really sick.


----------



## MommaBarry

I didn't have MS with my first. For about a week after I found out the thought or smell of meat made my stomach turn but no throwing up I was lucky. 

This go around I have noticed for the last few days between 9am and 11am I get really light headed and my stomach just kind of feels like its rolling a bit but no urge to be sick. I think this has a lot to do with my lack of breakfast. Something I HAVE to get back in the habit of doing.


----------



## Soon2Bee

Wow! I don't log on for two days and it takes an hour to read through and catch up on everyones posts :) The good thing is that I feel the same as many of you. Not a lot of symptoms. Sometimes I feel like I am making up the symptoms. I do know that I have to pee a lot more than usual. I am also more tired, but I am not drinking any coffee either :-/

Less than two weeks for my first scan! Sooooo excited. Looks like I have another tww. Just what I wanted. At least this time I KNOW I am pregnant. Just hoping and praying that is goes well and time flys. I happy to hear everyone is doing so well.


----------



## MommaBarry

myvirgoways said:


> Ahhh relief! Just got my hcg levels back. Second time I had tested, Tuesday was 148 and today is 354!!!!!!!

That is so AWESOME :happydance::dance:

Grow baby Grow!!!


----------



## colsy

Random rambling, but just noticed how many of you on this thread are in the States. When I was expecting our son, almost everyone in the October Bumpkins thread was in the UK, with the occasional US or Canadian. (I'm UK.)


----------



## Thaynes

I guess it will be a different experience for you this time around, hopefully still what you need.


----------



## Stephers35

colsy said:


> Random rambling, but just noticed how many of you on this thread are in the States. When I was expecting our son, almost everyone in the October Bumpkins thread was in the UK, with the occasional US or Canadian. (I'm UK.)

Love random rambling! I think that might be one of the greatest aspects of this site. It's fun to hear how they do things in the UK and the US! It's also amazing to hear how similar we all are with the OPK's, temps and POAS's. When it comes to babies, women are women I guess. (just don't make fun of us gingers!) I don't know what delivery will be like as this is my first, but I'm a little jealous of the gas and air that UK mums seem to get. Wonder if that lessens the occurace of epidurals? Ramdon rambling! 

According to many articles on the internet (I'm sure 100% accurate), November is the most common month to be born in the US. It really is that cold and dreary, especially in the Northern states. My due date is Nov 2 and at this point, between my DH and my families, it is virtually impossible not to have this baby on a family members' birthday.

Now THAT was some good rambling!!!


----------



## Thaynes

That is really interesting about November being the most common month. I did not know that.


----------



## Hopeful10

Tested positive 8DPO. Nov 16! Supposed to miss my period today. Fingers crossed


----------



## colsy

Stephers35 said:


> I don't know what delivery will be like as this is my first, but I'm a little jealous of the gas and air that UK mums seem to get. Wonder if that lessens the occurace of epidurals? Ramdon rambling!

Seriously - you don't get offered gas and air in the US?

I think there's a chasm between birthing styles in the US and UK. An epidural seems to be almost par for the course in the States, whereas a lot of us in the UK (incl. me) state quite clearly in our birth plans that an epidural is to be an absolute last resort.

Do you get the UK version of One Born Every Minute in the US? I've watched the US and the UK versions, and the differences are quite fascinating I think.

November as a birth month ... hmmm, good on the one hand, because it means I get to spend almost an extra year at home with the baba before official schooling starts. On the other hand, after my first, I always said I'd never have another winter baby :dohh: That winter with my first was one of the worst the UK had had in many years, and I felt like I was confined to the house for literally weeks on end - we live on a very steep hill and couldn't shift the car in the snow or even get the buggy up or down our road.


----------



## Thaynes

Congrats


----------



## MissCherry15

Im due on the 15th november :) x


----------



## colsy

Hello MissCherry :flower: Babydust:thumbup:


----------



## nikalicious

Hopeful10 said:


> Tested positive 8DPO. Nov 16! Supposed to miss my period today. Fingers crossed

Congrats! :hugs: My period was projected either today or tomorrow (based on an average 12 day luteal phase). Hoping she say away for a long time!

Everytime I go pee (which is becoming more frequent is seems) I always check for any signs of blood- when does this fear go away or does it?:wacko:


----------



## colsy

nikalicious said:


> Everytime I go pee (which is becoming more frequent is seems) I always check for any signs of blood- when does this fear go away or does it?:wacko:

:wacko: I don't think it ever quite goes away!


----------



## quakingcanopy

Due Nov 11th! Just found out on Tuesday. A bit scared, but excited!


----------



## morri

Supposed(according to my o date I am due on 17th of November- another one though says 15. :haha: have to get an appointment first with the midwife or gyn to confirm :). I am just 2 days past af so I hope that this is a sticky one- it is my first :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone. I will get you new ladies added. Congrats to you! :)
How's everyone feeling?


----------



## morri

I am fine :D still :D let's ee how it is in 2 weeks :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Welcome and Good luck! :)


----------



## Stephers35

colsy said:


> Stephers35 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what delivery will be like as this is my first, but I'm a little jealous of the gas and air that UK mums seem to get. Wonder if that lessens the occurace of epidurals? Ramdon rambling!
> 
> Seriously - you don't get offered gas and air in the US?
> 
> I think there's a chasm between birthing styles in the US and UK. An epidural seems to be almost par for the course in the States, whereas a lot of us in the UK (incl. me) state quite clearly in our birth plans that an epidural is to be an absolute last resort.
> 
> Do you get the UK version of One Born Every Minute in the US? I've watched the US and the UK versions, and the differences are quite fascinating I think.
> 
> November as a birth month ... hmmm, good on the one hand, because it means I get to spend almost an extra year at home with the baba before official schooling starts. On the other hand, after my first, I always said I'd never have another winter baby :dohh: That winter with my first was one of the worst the UK had had in many years, and I felt like I was confined to the house for literally weeks on end - we live on a very steep hill and couldn't shift the car in the snow or even get the buggy up or down our road.Click to expand...

Nope-no gas! I will be investigating alternatives however as I have a low tolerance for pain, but don't like the idea of an IV in my spine either. I'm assuming that I'll end up with an epidural, but it seems so gross.

Good thing I have 34 weeks to think about it! Ugh.


----------



## myvirgoways

Anyone feeling extra cold or get some slight chills from time to time (especially after drinking ice water)? Is this a symptom?

Still having cramps sometimes but not as often. And this dizziness or more just feeling odd or numb in the brain feeling from time to time? I also have this big desire to keep clenching my jaw!


----------



## colsy

myvirgoways said:


> Anyone feeling extra cold or get some slight chills from time to time (especially after drinking ice water)? Is this a symptom?

Yep, am totally freezing most the time. I remember having the same thing too when pg with my son.


----------



## hollsarena

I just found out this morning!!! I calculated my due date to be November 9th!!! I had a yearly check up with my gyno for the 15th and just called to tell them I'm expecting and they made me reschedule...said he didn't wanna see me till I'm 8 weeks:( I know thats normal but I'm so bumbed...I was so excited about going next week:(


----------



## LilyTTC

Calculated my due date. November 8th!


----------



## morri

myvirgoways said:


> Anyone feeling extra cold or get some slight chills from time to time (especially after drinking ice water)? Is this a symptom?
> 
> Still having cramps sometimes but not as often. And this dizziness or more just feeling odd or numb in the brain feeling from time to time? I also have this big desire to keep clenching my jaw!

I also get some chills every now and then- I think it has to do with the higher body temp(like when you have fever you get these fost shakes too)not dizzy yet, but i got this metallic taste in ym mouth.
They don't want to see you till 8 weeks? I just had a look at the timetable for pregnancies here- and the first one is done as soon as you know it- like 5 th or 6th week so they can get your data up etc.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi everyone! I got my BFP yesterday. Still unreal but due date calculator puts me at November 16th!


----------



## myvirgoways

My first appointment isn't until I'm 9 weeks...April 9!!! Though I've had hcg levels checked, but only because I had a chemical pregnancy last time and I wanted to make sure the numbers were progressing.


----------



## Pink Sugar

I'm due November 2


----------



## LilyTTC

I'd love a bump buddy if anyone is interested!


----------



## natasharobin

LilyTTC said:


> I'd love a bump buddy if anyone is interested!

I'd love one too! Interested? I am about a week further along than you but I doubt that will make much difference :)


----------



## Stephers35

ErikaJo85 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my BFP yesterday. Still unreal but due date calculator puts me at November 16th!

Hey MN! Welcome and congratulations!!!


----------



## nikalicious

myvirgoways said:


> My first appointment isn't until I'm 9 weeks...April 9!!! Though I've had hcg levels checked, but only because I had a chemical pregnancy last time and I wanted to make sure the numbers were progressing.

myvirgoways-my appointment is at 9 weeks too -April 10th. Feels like it's SO far away.

I too have been feeling very cold. I've been having cramps too, but not as frequent and it's no longer one sided but more in the middle. My boobs/nipps have been sore, but no MS, except slight nausea ever once and a while. :thumbup:


----------



## LilyTTC

natasharobin said:


> LilyTTC said:
> 
> 
> I'd love a bump buddy if anyone is interested!
> 
> I'd love one too! Interested? I am about a week further along than you but I doubt that will make much difference :)Click to expand...

Sounds perfect! This is my first time being pregnant, so it'd be nice to have someone to go through it with. :)


----------



## ashleywalton

LilyTTC said:


> I'd love a bump buddy if anyone is interested!

I will if you want. :)


----------



## MommyH

myvirgoways said:


> My first appointment isn't until I'm 9 weeks...April 9!!! Though I've had hcg levels checked, but only because I had a chemical pregnancy last time and I wanted to make sure the numbers were progressing.

We definitely have to be bump buddies!! Same due date and same first appt date!!! I'm so excited to be 9 weeks on the 9th at our first appt! Although I'm going crazy with stress and anxiety over how long we still have to wait :(


----------



## SpringerS

Feeling cold can be a sign of low iron which is very common in pregnancy. It might be worth asking your doctor to check your iron levels or even just eating something iron rich or taking an iron supplement and seeing if that reduces the chills.


----------



## morri

I'll have a look into that :)


----------



## MommyH

I just called my dr office and told them I was having anxiety and really worrying about our baby and pregnancy and they moved my appt up to March 21st!!! They said that it was no problem since I was on clomid and should probably be seen earlier anyhow and since we have been trying for a few years and they understood the scary part of the early weeks. They normally schedule between 7-10 weeks. I will be 6w2d by my ovulation date (i did opks and charted) but exactly 7 weeks by there 'first day of last period' calculator. That cuts my wait down from 31 days to 12!!


----------



## myvirgoways

MommyH said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> My first appointment isn't until I'm 9 weeks...April 9!!! Though I've had hcg levels checked, but only because I had a chemical pregnancy last time and I wanted to make sure the numbers were progressing.
> 
> We definitely have to be bump buddies!! Same due date and same first appt date!!! I'm so excited to be 9 weeks on the 9th at our first appt! Although I'm going crazy with stress and anxiety over how long we still have to wait :(Click to expand...

Haha MommyH, bump buddies we are! I'm doing OK today with the anxiety, just really trying to be positive and when I talk about this pregnancy I talk in a way that it sounds like I'm for certain I will have a baby in November. LOL


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommyH said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> My first appointment isn't until I'm 9 weeks...April 9!!! Though I've had hcg levels checked, but only because I had a chemical pregnancy last time and I wanted to make sure the numbers were progressing.
> 
> We definitely have to be bump buddies!! Same due date and same first appt date!!! I'm so excited to be 9 weeks on the 9th at our first appt! Although I'm going crazy with stress and anxiety over how long we still have to wait :(Click to expand...

I am right there with you ladies!! My first appt is April 9th and I will also be 9 weeks! April can't get here fast enough! I'm fighting the urge to beg my doctor to run blood tests or an early U/S to see if everything is okay. My last two pregnancies stopped developing at 6 weeks, and I wonder if early monitoring might make a difference.

Anyway, just had to chime in -- great minds think alike :) April 9th here we come!! :thumbup:


----------



## skunkpixie

Hey there! Just got my BFP today at 11dpo. Going by my lmp Im due 20th November. Hoping for a sticky bean xxx


----------



## LilyTTC

skunkpixie said:


> Hey there! Just got my BFP today at 11dpo. Going by my lmp Im due 20th November. Hoping for a sticky bean xxx

Good luck!


----------



## MommyH

HalfThyme007 said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> My first appointment isn't until I'm 9 weeks...April 9!!! Though I've had hcg levels checked, but only because I had a chemical pregnancy last time and I wanted to make sure the numbers were progressing.
> 
> We definitely have to be bump buddies!! Same due date and same first appt date!!! I'm so excited to be 9 weeks on the 9th at our first appt! Although I'm going crazy with stress and anxiety over how long we still have to wait :(Click to expand...
> 
> I am right there with you ladies!! My first appt is April 9th and I will also be 9 weeks! April can't get here fast enough! I'm fighting the urge to beg my doctor to run blood tests or an early U/S to see if everything is okay. My last two pregnancies stopped developing at 6 weeks, and I wonder if early monitoring might make a difference.
> 
> Anyway, just had to chime in -- great minds think alike :) April 9th here we come!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I just called my dr office and told them I was having anxiety and really worrying about our baby and pregnancy and they moved my appt up to March 21st!!! They said that it was no problem since I was on clomid and should probably be seen earlier anyhow and since we have been trying for a few years and they understood the scary part of the early weeks. They normally schedule between 7-10 weeks. I will be 6w2d by my ovulation date (i did opks and charted) but exactly 7 weeks by there 'first day of last period' calculator. That cuts my wait down from 31 days to 12!!

So I'm not on the 9th with you anymore but still due date buddies :)


----------



## Soon2Bee

I too have been getting the chills more. It kind of goes back and forth. One minute i am cold, the next I am hot. 

Today I officially feel like poop. I feel a bit hung over today (didn't drink I swear) A little headachy and just not feeling great. Is this MS???? I am ok with it if it is. 

Any cravings?? I really want pizza. Like deep dish with everything on it :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Hope you are all doing as well as I am! 
Still only sore bbs and struggling to sleep beyond 5am!! Usually feel really tired in the morning but then seem to find my 2nd wind and manage to make it through the day. 
Sometimes get a nasty taste in my mouth but that seems to be when I'm really thirsty. 

Seems like loads of us are seeing Gyn or midwife around the 9th. That's a Monday - does the USA/Canada have Monday as a public holiday? Thats the reason I have to wait till the 10th to see my midwife. 
Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommyH said:


> I just called my dr office and told them I was having anxiety and really worrying about our baby and pregnancy and they moved my appt up to March 21st!!! They said that it was no problem since I was on clomid and should probably be seen earlier anyhow and since we have been trying for a few years and they understood the scary part of the early weeks. They normally schedule between 7-10 weeks. I will be 6w2d by my ovulation date (i did opks and charted) but exactly 7 weeks by there 'first day of last period' calculator. That cuts my wait down from 31 days to 12!!
> 
> So I'm not on the 9th with you anymore but still due date buddies :)

Oh geeeez....just saw that you posted this already, I'm so blind! Glad you were able to get your appt moved up! Good for you!


----------



## Stephers35

Soon2Bee said:


> I too have been getting the chills more. It kind of goes back and forth. One minute i am cold, the next I am hot.
> 
> Today I officially feel like poop. I feel a bit hung over today (didn't drink I swear) A little headachy and just not feeling great. Is this MS???? I am ok with it if it is.
> 
> Any cravings?? I really want pizza. Like deep dish with everything on it :)

Hungover - you bet! every morning I feel like it's a Sunday and I'm 22 again. Ugh. Today, it started a tad in the afternoon, but a couple of oreos took care of it!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm not feeling MS yet, just SO tired and a bit hungrier than normal. Really wanting salty foods and deep dish pizza sounds FANTASTIC.


----------



## skweek35

I wish I knew what some of these symptoms were like! there is a part of me that wishes I had MS - as then I would know for sure that I was preggers. 
There is a part of me too that wants food cravings, but then again I dont want to pick up too much weight over the next 9 months! I have a wedding dress I still need to fit into next April!!


----------



## corgankidd

ErikaJo85 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my BFP yesterday. Still unreal but due date calculator puts me at November 16th!

Hi Erika! Congrats on your BFP! We're due date buddies :)


----------



## Thaynes

Today I've felt really tired which between hormones and my usually crankiness due to being tired along with tenderness in my bbs has made me not the happiest person. I haven't been mean. I still pretty excited which combats it enough to make me happy. 
The one thing I really want, besides banana peppers, is smoked salmon. I've been eating alot of fruit though.


----------



## skweek35

Is it really time to pee again!!!! I only went about 20 minutes ago!! :haha:!!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats everyone!

Still no symptoms here apart from the hunger. Not even sore boobs. My mum came over again today and didn't guess, I hat ethe fact we haven't told her this time, but she has such a big gob! She would tell everyone!


----------



## skweek35

Wiggler said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> Still no symptoms here apart from the hunger. Not even sore boobs. My mum came over again today and didn't guess, I hat ethe fact we haven't told her this time, but she has such a big gob! She would tell everyone!

I so know what you mean - there is no way I'm telling my mom till I am at least 12 weeks. She would so blab to the entire world before I am ready! 

The day I found out I was preggers we were told that we are facing a redundancy! There is no way I want to the others at work to know before this is all sorted as I know I would not be treated fairly!! 
I am so hoping someone hands in their notice or takes the package.


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I told my mum both times before as soon as I found out and she blabbed to everyone, only BnB people and my BFF know this time, I have 2 friends though who are a couple and they are so close to us and have been TTC since I was pregant with DD who I am dreading telling, we want to tell them before it becomes public, we just don't know how :(


----------



## Buckles

Oh I don't want to moan but I've been feeling so rough today, feel constantly sick, bloated, banging headache, and feel eugh :( 
Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Buckles said:


> Oh I don't want to moan but I've been feeling so rough today, feel constantly sick, bloated, banging headache, and feel eugh :(
> Xxx

Aww hun :hugs: Just remember it's all worth it for your lovely bubba, and its not long til the yukkiness goes away :hugs:


----------



## Thaynes

Complain all you want, Buckles. :hugs:


----------



## Buckles

Thanks wiggler, just so emotional at the mo. I really thought pregnancy would be all lovely and everything smelling of roses! 
We tried TTC for just under 2 years, and I was so focused on getting pregnant, that I hadn't prepared myself for feeling shit xxx


----------



## Wiggler

No symptoms here YET, but with my other two I felt really sicky most of the time and insead of morning sickness which you expect, I was sick randomly, it was horrible, and certain foods really set me off, with DS it was anything with orange in, and with DD it was anything sweet, throughout the whole pregnancy!

I'm so happy you are preg hun, just remmeber when you feel icky that it is your wonderful baby picking on his/her wonderful mummy, and making their presence known!


----------



## Buckles

Ahhh thanks, what my hubby says as well! 
Have a lovely weekend and hope your ms doesn't hit you ad hard this time round xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you have a lovely weekend too, my munchkins have colds so I can forsee a lazy weekend on the sofa with them watching films.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I just closed my office door and FELL ASLEEP on my couch for about 30 mins. That has only happened once before when I had the flu.

I then woke up and ate a HUGE salad and a nice large slice of fudge chocolate cake!


----------



## Thaynes

Its okay. My OH was great the other afternoon. I fell asleep and he just let me sleep for like two hours. A salad sounds great right about now.


----------



## dbb

I'm Nov 15!


----------



## MommaBarry

Ive been craving salty and spicy. Or anything with cheese. At the rate im going, im going to be a short round ballon at 9 months :haha:

So tonight we told the DF parents. We got a pair of little white shoes, put them in a gift bag and told his mom we got her a gift. She opened them and cried :cry: it was perfect. We also let them know they were the only ones we were telling until we had our first appointment (DF just couldnt wait)


----------



## Jennylee1016

Hi! I'm new here but I've been lurking for awhile;) I have 2 precious kids and we've been ttc #3 for over a year now! I just found out we are now due 11/12/12! we are so excited!


----------



## Soon2Bee

I had my pizza! It was soooo good! I am going to a baby shower tomorrow. No one knows I am pregnant yet, but I am so happy to go knowing I am :)


----------



## MommyH

Jennylee1016 said:


> Hi! I'm new here but I've been lurking for awhile;) I have 2 precious kids and we've been ttc #3 for over a year now! I just found out we are now due 11/12/12! we are so excited!

Yay! Welcome to the 11/12/12 club!! There are to s of us :)


----------



## LilyTTC

I'm really feeling the sore breasts. So sore and tender. My OH used to like to squeeze them when we were having sex, now I don't even let him touch them. I've been queasy a few times, but I've yet to throw up. Other than my breasts being sore, I've been sooooo tired and soooo bloated.


----------



## nikalicious

I had my first workout tonight since finding out and it felt good. Has anyone worked out at all since finding out? I'm just nervous how it will affect everything because I haven't talked to the doctor about it.


----------



## MommaBarry

Jennylee1016 said:


> Hi! I'm new here but I've been lurking for awhile;) I have 2 precious kids and we've been ttc #3 for over a year now! I just found out we are now due 11/12/12! we are so excited!


Yay another Nov 12th baby :hugs: welcome :happydance:


----------



## veeeh

nikalicious said:


> I had my first workout tonight since finding out and it felt good. Has anyone worked out at all since finding out? I'm just nervous how it will affect everything because I haven't talked to the doctor about it.

Hi Nik,
I started working out (properly!) a few months ago and have been loving it. It was making me feel great - energetic and relaxed, as well as physically a lot better. I haven't been for the last week (because my kids have chicken pox) and I have felt an enormous difference, so I plan on getting my butt back to the gym asap. I might not do it quite as intensely (I was going everyday and really working hard because I wanted to shift a few pounds) but I'll just listen to my body and slow down as and when necessary. 

If you haven't been doing it before getting pregnant, the doctors usually warn you against it, but if you're just carrying on as normal then there's no problem!

xo


----------



## Saranna80

:nope:Best take me off the list. Lost the baby this morning :cry:


----------



## destynibaby

Saranna80 said:


> :nope:Best take me off the list. Lost the baby this morning :cry:

so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Saranna80 said:


> :nope:Best take me off the list. Lost the baby this morning :cry:

So sorry to hear of your loss, take good care of yourself.

x


----------



## Wiggler

Saranna80 said:


> :nope:Best take me off the list. Lost the baby this morning :cry:

I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

In so sorry saranna


----------



## celticmum

I'm due November 4th too - hopefully get a firmer date once I've had my 12 wk scan :happydance:


----------



## celticmum

Saranna80 said:


> :nope:Best take me off the list. Lost the baby this morning :cry:

Apologies, I hit reply before making it to the end of all 59 pages. I'm really sorry to hear about your loss Saranna :hugs:


----------



## Thaynes

Saranna80 said:


> :nope:Best take me off the list. Lost the baby this morning :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## MommaBarry

Saranna80 said:


> :nope:Best take me off the list. Lost the baby this morning :cry:

Im so sorry :nope::cry:


----------



## VJean

We lost our baby Thursday. 2nd m/c since Jan. I give up.

I hope you all continue to have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## MommaBarry

VJean said:


> We lost our baby Thursday. 2nd m/c since Jan. I give up.
> 
> I hope you all continue to have a happy and healthy nine months!

Im so sorry :cry: don't give up just yet.


----------



## Annie77

I am really sorry to those ladies who have lost their babies. It is difficult and heartbreaking.x


----------



## Wiggler

VJean said:


> We lost our baby Thursday. 2nd m/c since Jan. I give up.
> 
> I hope you all continue to have a happy and healthy nine months!

So sorry hun :hugs: Don't give up sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Thaynes

VJean said:


> We lost our baby Thursday. 2nd m/c since Jan. I give up.
> 
> I hope you all continue to have a happy and healthy nine months!

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## LilyTTC

I'm so sorry for your losses, girls.


----------



## ashleywalton

VJean & Saranna80- :( I am so sorry ladies. :hugs:


----------



## LilyTTC

Had my first close call with morning sickness. I sat by my toilet for about 10-15 minutes waiting for it to come up and it didn't, surprisingly. I had been feeling AMAZING the past couple days, I guess my body is ready to get down to business. lol


----------



## ashleywalton

LilyTTC said:


> Had my first close call with morning sickness. I sat by my toilet for about 10-15 minutes waiting for it to come up and it didn't, surprisingly. I had been feeling AMAZING the past couple days, I guess my body is ready to get down to business. lol

Lol. Good luck! That's usually how it happens...you feel fine then BAM! MS! Ugh! I have to eat a little something before I even sit up in bed and then constantly eat for it to stay away...


----------



## hope0678

I;m due november 19


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm so sorry Saranna and VJean :(

This pregnancy thing is so, so scary.


----------



## nikalicious

I'm so sorry VJean & Saranna80 :cry: :hugs:


----------



## imogenwanted

I'm so sorry Saranna and VJean thinking about you hugs.

im am hopefully due 8 nov but have been trying 6 years so dont really belive it yet .


----------



## steelergirl55

LilyTTC said:


> I'm really feeling the sore breasts. So sore and tender. My OH used to like to squeeze them when we were having sex, now I don't even let him touch them. I've been queasy a few times, but I've yet to throw up. Other than my breasts being sore, I've been sooooo tired and soooo bloated.

I am with you on the sore bb's. I have to keep reminding DH, who habitually gropes me at random times of the day ( that makes it sound gross, but usually I enjoy his attention), that they are super tender. And I am napping like crazy! The day before I got my BFP (still can't get used to calling it that) I couldn't keep my eyes open even while my brother was visiting!


----------



## skunkpixie

*Hugs* Saranna and VJean. Fly high angel babies xx


----------



## LilyTTC

Is it normal that along with all day sickness, which I've got...I'm feeling really achy. All over.


----------



## Thaynes

^^Some people just have don't get any luck with their pregnancy symptoms. :hugs:

I hadn't been having a bad day. I wasn't as tired or as annoyed. Now I'm exhausted and just waiting for someone to knock on my door for the third time in ten minutes and run away again. I may not have been fast enough the first two times but this time I waiting with a water bottle of cold water. Oh hormones and immature people. :growlmad:


----------



## Wiggler

No symptoms here apart from cramping where baby is getting comfy and hunger, not even sore boobs. :( I want SOME proper symptoms.


----------



## mellllly

Im so sorry Vjean - dont give up yet :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

How is everyone today? I was already exhausted but daylight savings time is kicking my booty :wacko:

I was up every hour checking on my little guy. He ran a fever all night long and still this morning is not feeling well. I hate that I must go to work, but my job only allows so many sick day in a 6 month period and I am all out for another few months. I wish I could change jobs so badly, but since Im pregnant and my job carries my insurance I am stuck their at least until after the baby arrives :nope:

Enough of my pitty party, hope everyone has a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## skweek35

I'm sooo tired this morning. Its only 11:33am and I'm about ready for a nap!! 
Where is the redbull when you need one :haha:


----------



## charlie15

me too, exhausted and only just got up and had some toast! soon got to do some family visits...really don't feel like it :(


----------



## imogenwanted

have some twingers today and really tired but that could be jet lag, boobs still sore and really hungy. wish we could all be at week 12 already as just worry all the time :)


----------



## gaiagirl

So for the past 24 hours I have had the craziest lower abdomen pain/cramps on and off. No spotting at all, but it still freaks me out! It effected my sleep quality and definitely woke me up so it's pretty painful, although not unbearable. 

From what ive read it is probably uterine stretching, but it is stressing me out! I guess it could be from constipation but I did manage to go twice yesterday.

Anyone else had this!?


----------



## MommyH

gaiagirl said:


> So for the past 24 hours I have had the craziest lower abdomen pain/cramps on and off. No spotting at all, but it still freaks me out! It effected my sleep quality and definitely woke me up so it's pretty painful, although not unbearable.
> 
> From what ive read it is probably uterine stretching, but it is stressing me out! I guess it could be from constipation but I did manage to go twice yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else had this!?

I seem to be having quite a bit of cramping/stretching all night and this morning too...it hurts and is intense but comes and goes, I'm not spotting either though so I hope it's normal!


----------



## nikalicious

gaiagirl said:


> So for the past 24 hours I have had the craziest lower abdomen pain/cramps on and off. No spotting at all, but it still freaks me out! It effected my sleep quality and definitely woke me up so it's pretty painful, although not unbearable.
> 
> From what ive read it is probably uterine stretching, but it is stressing me out! I guess it could be from constipation but I did manage to go twice yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else had this!?

I am right there with you ladies on this. Cramping a lot right before bed and into this morning, but no spotting. It's not unbearable, but noticeable. I think some of it might be gas too :blush: My temp this morning was a little down from what it has been, but I think daylight saving may have played a role in that. Oh to be 12 weeks and feel better:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

So worried atm, just found out my son has Rubella, and he has been in contact with me, and my pregnant SIL. I am immune so FX baby will be fine, but really worried about SIL :(


----------



## Coleey

Oh no! :( Your poor little man! I hope you're all okay, I'm sure your sil is immune too :hugs: xx


----------



## Soon2Bee

I am so sorry for the ladies that have lost. I can't imagine how hard that must be. 

I too am cramping. Mostly at night now. No bleeding though. I haven't been feeling very great, but not throwing up. Sometimes I feel sad and just feel like crying. I am not enjoying that symptom. I agree with everyone, I can't wait till 12 weeks. But even more so, I can't wait until March 21st when I go in for my ultra sound. I just want to know that everything is going well so far and that there is really a baby in there.


----------



## LilyTTC

I'm feeling incredibly nauseous today. I got up around 5:30 this morning, ready to blow chunks lol. I had a few crackers and tried to get back to sleep. I had a smoothie for breakfast, and I'm just hoping it subsides. This all day sickness is the worst. It wouldn't be so bad if I had my OH around, but he's doing training missions until the 23rd and they don't let them come home at night. :( They're not even allowed to have any electronics to communicate.


----------



## skweek35

I landed up sleeping for over 2hours this afternoon. I'm now feeling really groggy. Could easily go back to sleep right now! 
How am I going to get through the next week with no afternoon naps?


----------



## Thaynes

I had to get up four times to vomit last night and I've just sat around being nauseous today except when I took LO for a walk. He loved it because it was so warm today. I think LO enjoyed visiting with my friends and their children. He also just loves grass. I wasn't thrilled when a stray dog started following us though, and of course LO had to yell/try to communicate with it. I cried alot today for no reason, I cried through twenty pages of a parenting magazine and alot during a few episodes of The Vampire Diaries. I don't know if the vomiting at night is normal though?


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Ah! This was me last year! November 2011 baby.. Can't believe it's already november 2012 babies!! Congrats to all of you!! Happy & healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## HisGrace

Can I join you ladies? I just got my BFP today and my due date will be sometime in mid-November.


----------



## Bookity

Due November 21st based on LMP, November 23rd on ovulation! I'm pretty sure that my ob's office will go by LMP, so I'm comfortable with that.

Right now I'm just hoping the bean sticks. I found out way early at 8dpo yesterday.


----------



## Cubinthehub

VJean & Saranna80- I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Don't give up, you will fall pregnant again. 

I basically spent the entire weekend sleeping! Just what I needed. Every now and then I have cramps on the one side. Not painful but definitely noticable. Hope all is ok. I go for my first scan on Thursday. Will let you all know how it goes. Stick bean, stick!


----------



## Wiggler

Off to hospital in an hour, bleeding this morning, please send sticky dust this way, hopefully I will be back with some good news later. x x x


----------



## Cubinthehub

Wiggler, I'm sending you lots and lots of sticky dust! Hoping for some good news from you later!! Thinking of you. x


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I'm hoping its just baby playing a mean trick on me. trying to stay positive. x x x


----------



## Coleey

Hope everything's okay hun :hugs: Sending you lots and lots of sticky dust xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Hope all is well wiggler :hugs:


----------



## keepholdingon

GL Wiggler, lots of stickiness sent your way! :dust:


----------



## colsy

Wiggler, hope everything is fine. Let us know how you get on. xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, I am having a scan tomorrow, they were lovely at the hospital and saw me really quickly, they took bloods so if the scandoesn't show much they can do bloods againn on wednesday to see whats happening. They said its just a waiting game and I have to rest, so I am camped out on the sofa today and OH is looking after me and the kids. x x x


----------



## colsy

I don't "feel pregnant" today. I remember this used to happen a lot when I was pg before, but it's not a nice feeling. My boobs were majorly tender at the end of yesterday, but this morning hardly at all. I've barely needed to pee all morn. I'm not hungry or thirsty or tired or crampy or anything at all. I just feel totally normal. :shrug: Anybody else?


----------



## myvirgoways

colsy said:


> I don't "feel pregnant" today. I remember this used to happen a lot when I was pg before, but it's not a nice feeling. My boobs were majorly tender at the end of yesterday, but this morning hardly at all. I've barely needed to pee all morn. I'm not hungry or thirsty or tired or crampy or anything at all. I just feel totally normal. :shrug: Anybody else?

colsy, this weekend I freaked out because I thought my symptoms had gone away. My cramps weren't there as often and I didn't feel dizzy or cold any longer. But today I woke up and I feel mega dizzy, a little "off" in the stomach and I have gotten chilled already once. And my boobs are starting to hurt and they felt fuller this morning. Supposedly symptoms come and go, so stay positive and enjoy the days when you feel good! :happydance:


----------



## Bookity

Hope everything turns out okay Wiggler. Take it easy today!

AFM, haven't really had any pregnancy symptoms yet. Only 10dpo today. I did just take my first prenatal vitamin this morning (was taking a regular multivitamin before that). Don't know if that's going to make me nauseous.


----------



## Buckles

Wiggler, just rest and take it easy! 

I've just emailed my boss saying I need the 20 march off for dr's appointment, and he emailed me back saying does this mean your pregnant!! I didn't know where to look as a cheeky grin spread across my face, and then he walked past me staring and smiling. Arrghh xx


----------



## stitchycat

I hope everything is ok, Wiggler! :hugs:

I think the exhaustion everyone talks about has finally hit - I've been falling asleep around 10pm every night, and I'm normally a night owl! Luckily, I seem to be fine during the day, so no naps during work yet, lol!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## hope0678

I was feeling the same way, I was feeling preg anymore, but today I'm back with my symptoms except cramps, I don't like cramps, mine MS is back (wakala)


----------



## hope0678

I have a doctors appt tomorrow, what to expect? I will be 4 weeks tomorrow, so nervous,


----------



## colsy

So here in the UK we tend to see a midwife at about 8weeks for our first appt. I'm about 5weeks pg so OH wants me to phone the surgery and get booked in for an appt because the midwife appts get booked up ages in advance. I know he's right and I need to do this, but I am TERRIFIED of phoning them, cos it's like I'm jinxing the whole thing by making it "official". But I also know if I don't phone them, I'll end up getting an appt much later than I would like, so really I have no choice.

I just remember with my very first pg, I had made the midwife appt ... and then a week or so later we had a M/C, and my OH had to phone the surgery and cancel the midwife appt. Not a nice thing to have to do. (Especially when the secretary said "Would you like me to reschedule for another day?" He was like, "NO! I've cancelled for a reason!")

Oh, what to do, what to do ...


----------



## myvirgoways

colsy said:


> So here in the UK we tend to see a midwife at about 8weeks for our first appt. I'm about 5weeks pg so OH wants me to phone the surgery and get booked in for an appt because the midwife appts get booked up ages in advance. I know he's right and I need to do this, but I am TERRIFIED of phoning them, cos it's like I'm jinxing the whole thing by making it "official". But I also know if I don't phone them, I'll end up getting an appt much later than I would like, so really I have no choice.
> 
> I just remember with my very first pg, I had made the midwife appt ... and then a week or so later we had a M/C, and my OH had to phone the surgery and cancel the midwife appt. Not a nice thing to have to do. (Especially when the secretary said "Would you like me to reschedule for another day?" He was like, "NO! I've cancelled for a reason!")
> 
> Oh, what to do, what to do ...

I was being superstitious too...I would go in to get my bloods drawn and I would have to sit somewhere I never sat before, for a "fresh" start or something, since last time it didn't go well. I felt the same thing about booking the appointment and also about buying a baby book from the store. Just realize you are not going to jinx your pregnancy, and the fact you booked your appointment last time and then suffered the MC is really just a coincidence. Any action you take regarding this pregnancy is not going to make it go away. Stay positive!! :hugs:


----------



## colsy

myvirgoways said:


> I was being superstitious too...I would go in to get my bloods drawn and I would have to site somewhere I never sat before, for a "fresh" start or something, since last time it didn't go well. I felt the same thing about booking the appointment and also about buying a baby book from the store. Just realize you are not going to jinx your pregnancy, and the fact you booked your appointment last time and then suffered the MC is really just a coincidence. Any action you take regarding this pregnancy is not going to make it go away. Stay positive!! :hugs:

Ha, it's not just me then! I'm a scientist by training, so I REALLY honestly do know that making an appt will not have any bearing at all on my pg. But goodness me, it's soooo much easier to put that in writing than it is to put it into practice :wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi, I've just found out I'm pregnant today with an edd of 22nd November. Please could I join this group? X


----------



## keepholdingon

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi, I've just found out I'm pregnant today with an edd of 22nd November. Please could I join this group? X

Congrats!!! Based on LMP my due date is Nov 21 :) I think it'll be closer to Nov 17th or so once I get my ultrasound.


----------



## colsy

Argh, scary, just booked m/w appt. But it's not til 5 April, so aaaaages away yet.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Keepholdingon x


----------



## hollsarena

CONGRATULATIONS Fish&Chips!!!


----------



## imogenwanted

welcome all newbees

im just so tired to day and my nipples are so sore that they make me cry in pain.

i have booked mw appointment for 3rd april ages away, and my first scan 27th march so just 2 more weeks to get through. 

is any one elsa going to the loo lots through the night ?


----------



## ashleywalton

So I was MIA yesterday...Wiggler-I hope you get answers soon.
I will add the couple new ladies right now.

MS has kicked in with me and is not fun! :( Ugh! So far its only in the morning and not all day like it was with my girls...so we'll see! I have a DR appt tomorrow afternoon...for some reason I am kinda nervous..

Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## SpringerS

Out walking my dogs this afternoon and a Labrador I've never met before made a beeline for me and jumped on me. I managed to catch her in time to take most of her weight in my arms but one of her paws landed on my mini-bump. I'm 99% sure it hasn't caused any damage but I still don't like it. :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

At 6 weeks the little bean should be nicely protected in your pelvis but I can imagine how horrible it must have been. X


----------



## NicoleLJ

I am still here. Morning Sickness has really knocked me off my feet. I am exhausted all the time and it is 24/7. Nothing works and very little stays down. I am trying to stay positive about it because it means we are still pregnant. We are only 2 days away from making it to our 7 week mark and we have never gotten that far before. So if that means 8 more months of this bring it on. All worth it for the end results. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## keepholdingon

NicoleLJ said:


> I am still here. Morning Sickness has really knocked me off my feet. I am exhausted all the time and it is 24/7. Nothing works and very little stays down. I am trying to stay positive about it because it means we are still pregnant. We are only 2 days away from making it to our 7 week mark and we have never gotten that far before. So if that means 8 more months of this bring it on. All worth it for the end results. Hope everyone else is doing well.

Congrats!!! How exciting :)


----------



## LilyTTC

I've been so nauseous all morning. I forced myself to eat breakfast, but I just wanna throw it all back up.


----------



## MommaBarry

YAY the sites back up!!!! :happydance:

Today very dizzy again. Makes my job really hard when I feel like im walking around feeling like I have medicine head :wacko: Also, coming from a girl that rarely ever remembers her dreams, ive been having some weird ones, and very frequently. 

On the plus, another week down and so far little squishy really seems to be sticking. FX'd we can make it to the 30th and get a good report from the doc.

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi MommaBarry. I'm feeling really dizzy as well. It's been a rough day. I'm ready to go to sleep and wake up and hope for a better day tomorrow...


----------



## myvirgoways

MommaBarry said:


> YAY the sites back up!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Today very dizzy again. Makes my job really hard when I feel like im walking around feeling like I have medicine head :wacko: Also, coming from a girl that rarely ever remembers her dreams, ive been having some weird ones, and very frequently.
> 
> On the plus, another week down and so far little squishy really seems to be sticking. FX'd we can make it to the 30th and get a good report from the doc.
> 
> How is everyone tonight?

I took a nap after work today and had a dream that I drank a giant beer and then hid it! LOL How horrible is that!!!


----------



## paigeypoo

so my ultrasound measured at only 5w4d. so im trying to claculate and what not hoping that its not just an empty sack. there was no fetal heart beat, would it be too small?? is it possible it might grow?? or that baby has stopped growing and will reabsorb or miscarrie. im wondering if and when everyone due NOVEMBER took pg tests and they were positive?? my due date now is NOVEMBER 8 2012. the first day of my last p. was Jan 20th, conception date feb 14th (literaly the only day we had sex) and i had my positive test on feb 27. what does everyone think? should i stay happy and hopeful? I took a digi test and it was pregnant 2-3, ive got another one so in one week i'll do it. im sure my dr will send me for another u.s but not for 3 weeks or more. i have not had one sign of spoting or bleeding at all. Im so confused and hoping im only 5w4d and it will flourish!! HELP!!


----------



## myvirgoways

paigeypoo said:


> so my ultrasound measured at only 5w4d. so im trying to claculate and what not hoping that its not just an empty sack. there was no fetal heart beat, would it be too small?? is it possible it might grow?? or that baby has stopped growing and will reabsorb or miscarrie. im wondering if and when everyone due NOVEMBER took pg tests and they were positive?? my due date now is NOVEMBER 8 2012. the first day of my last p. was Jan 20th, conception date feb 14th (literaly the only day we had sex) and i had my positive test on feb 27. what does everyone think? should i stay happy and hopeful? I took a digi test and it was pregnant 2-3, ive got another one so in one week i'll do it. im sure my dr will send me for another u.s but not for 3 weeks or more. i have not had one sign of spoting or bleeding at all. Im so confused and hoping im only 5w4d and it will flourish!! HELP!!

I ovulated on Feb 19 or 20 and am considering myself to be just at five weeks on Tuesday, so I think you are measuring right on track. If you're five days ahead of me, I'm 4+6, so 5+4 would be perfect! Also, I read you normally won't see a heartbeat until AT LEAST six weeks. I really think you have nothing to worry about, girl!! :hugs:

Also, did you detect ovulation? Even if you had sex only one day, the sperm can live up to five days, so you may not have ovulated for up to five days after you had sex, pushing your conception date back even further.


----------



## MommaBarry

paigeypoo said:


> so my ultrasound measured at only 5w4d. so im trying to claculate and what not hoping that its not just an empty sack. there was no fetal heart beat, would it be too small?? is it possible it might grow?? or that baby has stopped growing and will reabsorb or miscarrie. im wondering if and when everyone due NOVEMBER took pg tests and they were positive?? my due date now is NOVEMBER 8 2012. the first day of my last p. was Jan 20th, conception date feb 14th (literaly the only day we had sex) and i had my positive test on feb 27. what does everyone think? should i stay happy and hopeful? I took a digi test and it was pregnant 2-3, ive got another one so in one week i'll do it. im sure my dr will send me for another u.s but not for 3 weeks or more. i have not had one sign of spoting or bleeding at all. Im so confused and hoping im only 5w4d and it will flourish!! HELP!!

My due date is the 12th and im exactly 5 weeks. I conceived between the 14th and the 21st and had a postive test on march 1st. At 5 weeks the heart chambers are just forming and are about to start pumping. Sometimes this can be picked up in a scan, but not always. It would be such a tiny flicker. I assume your doc did blood work right? If so they will be checking your hcg levels and if their is any cause for concern they will notify you promptly.

I say if your still showing positive, you are still in the game :thumbup: Try not to stress out (easier said than done :hugs:)


----------



## Thaynes

5 weeks today :happydance:
I'm glad the sites back up. I was trying to catch up on this thread when it went down. I haven't felt to bad today.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I have felt great today except for slightly sore bb's and of course the cramping and lower back pain. That never really goes away. I called my doctor and she said that it is completely normal, as long as its not severe or only on one side. I'm wondering when or if my MS will start.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had back pain on one side so i called my dr but since i said it started at the waistline and went into my right bum cheek she wasnt worried.. i was hoping she would call me in to have my blood since i wont get anything until i am 10 weeks. no luck :/


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i should add she said she didnt think it was pregnancy related.. i had never had it before so idk.. thought i should call..


----------



## Cata

Hi everyone :)

I had an ultrasound today and for the first time after 4 miscarriages I heard my baby's heart beating!! I miscarried at the end on jan so I wasn't sure about my due date and all that, the doctor said I'm 6 weeks and everything looks good <3 thank God!

Oh! due in Nov 5th :D


----------



## MommyH

Yay I hit 5 weeks today too :happydance: So excited for our first appt in 9 days on the 21st!!

Has anyone been having strong throbbing pain on either left or right side where you expect your ovaries to be? It comes and goes so I don't think it's ectopic but every time it happens I get so scared, it hurts pretty bad and it will throb stop thorp stop throb ober a few min period then stop all together and switch to the other side another day or time...anyone have this or experience this early on around 5weeks??


----------



## Cata

I did, my doctor said it was my intestines :D she also said the uterus is too small for you to know which ovary is hurting :) I hope everything is ok with your baby and the weird pains go away soon as mine did.


----------



## MommyH

Thank you so much :) I didn't think it was anything big since it wasn't constant but damn it hurts sometimes lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's amazing Cata! Congratulations x


----------



## Cubinthehub

I get the cramps on one side every so often. I'm hoping it's normal. It's always on my left side.


----------



## pinkribbon

Hi everyone! I got my :bfp: yesterday and I'm due on the 22nd! :happydance:


----------



## Sproutlet

Hi, can I join you? I got my BFP yesterday and am due 21st November xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi pinkribbon and sproutlet! It's so exciting seeing people who have just got their bfps! X


----------



## Winks

Hi would love to join. Got an unexpected BFP tonight think I'll be due on 22nd Nov. Hasn't sunk in yet... Congrats to you all.


----------



## MommaBarry

Morning ladies :coffee:

I know a lot of you ladies say you can sleep at the drop of a hat, but I was wondering if anyone else besides me is having the exact opposite? Im in bed around 11pm, wake a few times in the night, and then am up at 530am. Then all day long im REALLY tired and think "oh tonight im going to fall asleep early" only to be up late, again.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## keepholdingon

YAY!!! I'm so excited for all the BFPs!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

Looks like there's a few due on the 22nd :)


----------



## charlie15

pinkribbon said:


> Looks like there's a few due on the 22nd :)

The 22nd is a good day...my birthdayO:), I'm looking forward to sharing my birthday month with LO


----------



## MrsMcK04

Due the 19th :)


----------



## Wiggler

I lost the baby. I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months. x x x


----------



## pinkribbon

Wiggler said:


> I lost the baby. I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months. x x x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepholdingon

MommaBarry said:


> Morning ladies :coffee:
> 
> I know a lot of you ladies say you can sleep at the drop of a hat, but I was wondering if anyone else besides me is having the exact opposite? Im in bed around 11pm, wake a few times in the night, and then am up at 530am. Then all day long im REALLY tired and think "oh tonight im going to fall asleep early" only to be up late, again.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day :flower:

UGH!!! I am SO tired throughout the day but I'll only nap for a little bit. 10:00 PM comes, I'm EXHAUSTED, I fall asleep after a freaking hour of tossing and turning only to wake up about every 3 hours and have trouble falling back asleep.. Lucky I'm not working right now.


----------



## loob53

Hi Girls

Well Im here again, I had my little one 5 months ago and I was put on cerazette about 3 months ago.

Today I have just found out that I am pregnant again, this is my 4 bubba!! already have 2 other sons to who are 7 and 5..I also had strep b pregnancywith my last which is really worrying me again!!!!!

The only time I can think when the pill was interupted was when I was sick one night??????

I cannot believe it, I know I should be happy and blessed but I am so scared.

Life is great, I love being a mum, I run a happy home, have 3 lovely wonderful clever boys + 2 beautiful step daughters, lovely big house and a fantastic other half, so why the hell am i moaning????????????

We were planning to have anoither but not so soon, Im also scared what people will say and think????

I suppose I just needed to write it all down

Lou xxxxx


----------



## pinkribbon

loob53 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Well Im here again, I had my little one 5 months ago and I was put on cerazette about 3 months ago.
> 
> Today I have just found out that I am pregnant again, this is my 4 bubba!! already have 2 other sons to who are 7 and 5..I also had strep b pregnancywith my last which is really worrying me again!!!!!
> 
> The only time I can think when the pill was interupted was when I was sick one night??????
> 
> I cannot believe it, I know I should be happy and blessed but I am so scared.
> 
> Life is great, I love being a mum, I run a happy home, have 3 lovely wonderful clever boys + 2 beautiful step daughters, lovely big house and a fantastic other half, so why the hell am i moaning????????????
> 
> We were planning to have anoither but not so soon, Im also scared what people will say and think????
> 
> I suppose I just needed to write it all down
> 
> Lou xxxxx

I think as time goes on and your bump grows etc you'll come round but I can see why you're shocked. Just out our curiosity what was yor experience with step b? My friend has just found out she has it and any info I could give her would be fab


----------



## loob53

Hi Pinkribbon

Well when I found out I was pregnant, I went to the hospital to have a scan and to be checked out cause the hospital thought that he was ectopic, they carried out a swab and within a week I had a letter sayin that they had found strep b.

The worse thing I couod have done being a worrier was look on the internet cause all you hear isd horror stories and I found myself getting really upset and worried, I was closely monitored all through the pregnancy and as they advised when I went into labour all 2.5 hours of it they managed to get the anti biotics into me through drip, it did not phase me or restrict me in labour. Bubba came out fine and healthy and a mighty 8lb 7oz. He was checked over and given the all clear.

Doc has advised me that I will be closely monitored again and he has referred me to the consultant straight away and to be checked out.

I think as long as they find it early then its best, its when its not known and its found in labour or after labour thats when I think its quite serious.

I hope this helps

Lou xxxx


----------



## pinkribbon

She's 35 weeks and only just found out, but consulted google straight away and google tells you allsorts! That does help though. Thank you :)


----------



## loob53

At least they have discovered it now, she will be totally fine, they will give her anti biotics in the hospital througjh a drip.

They can closely monitor her now xx


----------



## Coleey

Wiggler said:


> I lost the baby. I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months. x x x

I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## mellllly

i am so sorry wiggler


----------



## loob53

Thoughts are with you wiggler xx


----------



## nicoley

so so sorry wiggler!!


----------



## mellllly

paigeypoo said:


> so my ultrasound measured at only 5w4d. so im trying to claculate and what not hoping that its not just an empty sack. there was no fetal heart beat, would it be too small?? is it possible it might grow?? or that baby has stopped growing and will reabsorb or miscarrie. im wondering if and when everyone due NOVEMBER took pg tests and they were positive?? my due date now is NOVEMBER 8 2012. the first day of my last p. was Jan 20th, conception date feb 14th (literaly the only day we had sex) and i had my positive test on feb 27. what does everyone think? should i stay happy and hopeful? I took a digi test and it was pregnant 2-3, ive got another one so in one week i'll do it. im sure my dr will send me for another u.s but not for 3 weeks or more. i have not had one sign of spoting or bleeding at all. Im so confused and hoping im only 5w4d and it will flourish!! HELP!!

My LMP was 26th Jan, I ovulated around 10th Feb, got bfp on 21st feb and i am due 1st November

I think there is no hb because you are only 5w 4d
Sounds like you ovulated very late!!


----------



## HisGrace

Wiggler said:


> I lost the baby. I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months. x x x

:hugs:


----------



## nicoley

My lmp was was jan 26th and i ovulated Feb 8th ish...due date nov 1...I have read and heard alot that not much is seen on ultrasounds till after 6 weeks...gl with everything


----------



## HisGrace

Can you add me to the list? EDD based on ovulation is November 18th.


----------



## loob53

HisGrace said:


> Can you add me to the list? EDD based on ovulation is November 18th.

Congrats xxxx


----------



## Bookity

Wiggler said:


> I lost the baby. I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months. x x x

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## imogenwanted

congratulation to you all xx


----------



## stitchycat

Wiggler - I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry said:


> Morning ladies :coffee:
> 
> I know a lot of you ladies say you can sleep at the drop of a hat, but I was wondering if anyone else besides me is having the exact opposite? Im in bed around 11pm, wake a few times in the night, and then am up at 530am. Then all day long im REALLY tired and think "oh tonight im going to fall asleep early" only to be up late, again.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day :flower:

Yep I'm going through the exact same thing!!


----------



## Thaynes

:hugs: Wiggler, I'm sorry


----------



## nikalicious

Wiggler said:


> I lost the baby. I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months. x x x

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

I'm getting really worried :( The pain seems to be getting worse and I'm really worrying about ectopic :( It's on my left side all the way to the left of my stomach way down low right before you get to my hip bone. Sitting standing laying down nothing seems to help :( Should I call the dr? I cant imagine they can see anything right now on ultrasound, according to O I am 5+1 but according to them off my lmp I'm 5+6...Would they even be able to tell if it's ectopic? Ughh it hurts pretty bad I just don't know what to do??


----------



## Sal85

MommyH said:


> I'm getting really worried :( The pain seems to be getting worse and I'm really worrying about ectopic :( It's on my left side all the way to the left of my stomach way down low right before you get to my hip bone. Sitting standing laying down nothing seems to help :( Should I call the dr? I cant imagine they can see anything right now on ultrasound, according to O I am 5+1 but according to them off my lmp I'm 5+6...Would they even be able to tell if it's ectopic? Ughh it hurts pretty bad I just don't know what to do??

Definately see a dr, I had my first scan at 5+3 just so they could check for ectopic so should be able to see enough. But better to see dr and everything ok than not. Mine got left till I was 10 weeks which really dangerous. Hope everything ok for you x :hugs:


----------



## CAValleygirl

MommaBarry said:


> Morning ladies :coffee:
> 
> I know a lot of you ladies say you can sleep at the drop of a hat, but I was wondering if anyone else besides me is having the exact opposite? Im in bed around 11pm, wake a few times in the night, and then am up at 530am. Then all day long im REALLY tired and think "oh tonight im going to fall asleep early" only to be up late, again.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day :flower:

Momma, that is EXACTLY me. I sleep for longer (usually 10:30-7) but I am up all night going to the bathroom or feeling uncomfortable cramps.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Wiggler said:


> I lost the baby. I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months. x x x

No Wiggler!! I am so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## nikalicious

How is everyone feeling today?

It's crazy that I week ago today I found out we're pregnant--I don't think it has fully set in yet. Sunday morning I had bad MS, but no vomiting, just feeling like I could lose it at any minute. I find my nausea in the morning subsides once I eat something. So far i haven't had any food aversions. My boobs have been so incredibly sore--they hurt if DH just looks at them :haha: Is anyone else having vivid dreams? The past 2 nights I have had very vivid sex dreams :blush:


----------



## HalfThyme007

I have been having super vivid dreams too (although not sexual, darnit!). I am so tired the last few days, but can't seem to get a good night's sleep even though I am taking my sleep meds. Crazy!

Still no other symptoms....no sore boobs, a few cramps here and there, but that's it. Last time around I had cramps and low back pain 24/7, but I also MC that one, so maybe no symptoms is good? I'm still only 5+2 by my calculations, so it's quite early.

Is everyone happy with their OB? I'm thinking about switching because I don't feel like my present one is being very proactive given that I've had two MMC and have PCOS. I've been really happy with everyone at this facility until this point and hate the idea of switching, but I don't know what I would do if I lose this one too and I could have prevented it by going somewhere else that would keep a closer eye on things. Ugh, I'm going crazy!


----------



## MommaBarry

Wiggler :sad2::hugs: im so sorry


----------



## nikalicious

HalfThyme007 said:


> I have been having super vivid dreams too (although not sexual, darnit!). I am so tired the last few days, but can't seem to get a good night's sleep even though I am taking my sleep meds. Crazy!
> 
> Still no other symptoms....no sore boobs, a few cramps here and there, but that's it. Last time around I had cramps and low back pain 24/7, but I also MC that one, so maybe no symptoms is good? I'm still only 5+2 by my calculations, so it's quite early.
> 
> Is everyone happy with their OB? I'm thinking about switching because I don't feel like my present one is being very proactive given that I've had two MMC and have PCOS. I've been really happy with everyone at this facility until this point and hate the idea of switching, but I don't know what I would do if I lose this one too and I could have prevented it by going somewhere else that would keep a closer eye on things. Ugh, I'm going crazy!

When it comes to my doctors, I always take the approach that you're paying them for a service, so they technically work for you. If you want them to keep a closer eye, I would request that they run blood work or do a scan to make sure everything is OK. If they say no, ask to talk to the doctor directly so you can express how concerned you are. They can at least check your HCG levels and progesterone levels to make sure they are progressing nicely. 

When DH and I were TTCing, we fibbed to my OBG that we had been trying longer because his doctor would not order a sperm analysis. He has an autoimmune and is on medication that was known to cause little to none sperm. We didn't want to TTC for a year knowing that there might be a problem because of his meds. 

Good luck hun! Let us know how it turns out! :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Just got caught up...
Wiggler-So sorry. :hugs::hugs:

To the new ladies I will get you added to the list. There are a couple of you that didn't give a date...so let me know when you get one.

AFM, MS stinks! I have Doctor appt in 4 hours...I doubt he does very much since I'm only 6 weeks...


----------



## loob53

Hi

I am due the 15th November, there will be exactly 12 1/2 months between mine.

Dont feel ready to do it again but looking at my children im so blessed.

Kinda hoping for a little girl now as I have 3 boys, me and oh have said this is it now no more!!!!

Hope all you ladies are well?

Lou xx


----------



## HalfThyme007

ashleywalton said:


> Just got caught up...
> Wiggler-So sorry. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> To the new ladies I will get you added to the list. There are a couple of you that didn't give a date...so let me know when you get one.
> 
> AFM, MS stinks! I have Doctor appt in 4 hours...I doubt he does very much since I'm only 6 weeks...

Ashley -- sorry totally forgot to add my due date! November 11th is the big day (hopefully)


----------



## hollsarena

I'm due November 9th based on my LMP!!!


----------



## cats baby

Due November 8th!!!


----------



## LilyTTC

Congrats Cat!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm so sorry wiggler. xxx


----------



## MommyH

So I was having super bad cramps and went to the doctor for an ultrasound to make sure baby wasn't ectopic...All is good...5 weeks pregnant and saw the gestational sack and yolk sack, no fetal pole yet but that's to be expected this early :) Pain is from left ovary covered in follicles from my PCOS but everything looks great and I have a followup next wed at my first appt with another ultrasound :) 

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/1769b905.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH said:


> So I was having super bad cramps and went to the doctor for an ultrasound to make sure baby wasn't ectopic...All is good...5 weeks pregnant and saw the gestational sack and yolk sack, no fetal pole yet but that's to be expected this early :) Pain is from left ovary covered in follicles from my PCOS but everything looks great and I have a followup next wed at my first appt with another ultrasound :)
> 
> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/1769b905.jpg

Awwww, hi baby!!!! :baby:

Im so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

Thank you so much! Hubby and I both burst out in tears, the tech thought we were crazy then we said it was because we were so happy to see SOMETHING lol they thought it was because we expected to see a full baby and we were crying that we didn't :rofl: We are soooo excited I can't wait till our next one next week! I hardly notice the pain now that I know everything is going perfect and I'm dated right along my edd :)


----------



## taylorxx

Due November 25 going by ovulation :) Just found out today! xx


----------



## HisGrace

MommyH said:


> So I was having super bad cramps and went to the doctor for an ultrasound to make sure baby wasn't ectopic...All is good...5 weeks pregnant and saw the gestational sack and yolk sack, no fetal pole yet but that's to be expected this early :) Pain is from left ovary covered in follicles from my PCOS but everything looks great and I have a followup next wed at my first appt with another ultrasound :)
> 
> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/1769b905.jpg

Oh wow! I didn't know they did ultrasounds that early. How exciting that you got to see it that soon.



taylorxx said:


> Due November 25 going by ovulation :) Just found out today! xx

Congratulations!


----------



## EmmaCharlotte

Hi Everyone, just thought Id post here, and join all November babies! Ive never posted on here, so I have no idea if what Im doing is right!!! 
Ive just fallen pregnant, and have a son, who was born on October 5th! so my babies will be just over a year apart! :cloud9: Good job, as my husband wants 7, and im not getting any younger!!! :wacko:

Anyway- congratulations ladies, and hope to hear from you all as we count down the weeks!

P.S How do you upload a picture!!??


----------



## nikalicious

MommyH- that is such good news! I am so happy for you! :cloud9: It makes me feel so much better that my annoying cramping (no blood) is fine and nothing to be concerned about. :happydance:


----------



## AMM1031

wiggler, sorry to hear that!:hugs:

I am due with #2 around Nov.16th but will probably be earlier around the 10th as we will have a scheduled c-section.

H&H 9months to everyone:flower:


----------



## steelergirl55

MommyH said:


> So I was having super bad cramps and went to the doctor for an ultrasound to make sure baby wasn't ectopic...All is good...5 weeks pregnant and saw the gestational sack and yolk sack, no fetal pole yet but that's to be expected this early :) Pain is from left ovary covered in follicles from my PCOS but everything looks great and I have a followup next wed at my first appt with another ultrasound :)
> 
> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/1769b905.jpg

Super relieved for you!


----------



## MommaBarry

EmmaCharlotte said:


> Hi Everyone, just thought Id post here, and join all November babies! Ive never posted on here, so I have no idea if what Im doing is right!!!
> Ive just fallen pregnant, and have a son, who was born on October 5th! so my babies will be just over a year apart! :cloud9: Good job, as my husband wants 7, and im not getting any younger!!! :wacko:
> 
> Anyway- congratulations ladies, and hope to hear from you all as we count down the weeks!
> 
> P.S How do you upload a picture!!??

congrats and welcome :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh my hormones!!! I think since I have a lack of other pregnancy symptoms my body is making up for it with a bit of an anger to all things that make my life complicated or annoy the c*** out of me:growlmad:

I have found as of late, that I have a harder time holding my tounge and that im annoyed really easily. For the last week I have been really annoyed with my dear friend and co-worker and fear that it wont be long before I snap at her. Im trying really hard to be nice and have never been so quick to temper:nope: Ugh, I just want to be my sweet charming self again:dohh:

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## minties

I'm super grumpy! had a massive argument with my mum this morning. One minute I'm happy, the next I'm snapping at everyone and feel like a big black cloud is hovering over my head.

I have my dating/viability scan on Friday! I think I'mm be 6 weeks on the dot.


----------



## Bookity

Felt a little crampy and nauseous today. And tired. I think I'm going to head to bed very shortly.

Also, was talking with DH today and for whatever reason we are both having strong "boy" feelings about this pregnancy. We were both on the same page with DD and thinking that she was a girl from day one pretty much. We barely made a move to discuss boy names because we were so fixated on girl. I'm wondering if that means we might actually be having a boy this time.

Anyone else had any intuition about boy/girl?


----------



## HisGrace

I had a dream I had a girl and my mom named her Franka. LOL. I don't have any thoughts but my husband is thinking the baby will be a boy.


----------



## Thaynes

I feel girl for sure but OH is undecided still


----------



## keepholdingon

I'm usually great with intuition - but I keep seeing flashes of boy and girl. When I think about the baby in my tummy I think girl, but when I imagine the baby sleeping or playing, I imagine a boy!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi. So,my appt went well. He basically confirmed that I am pregnant. :) I go back in 4 weeks on April 13th. He will send me for bloodwork after my appt, luckily its just next door to his office. :)

I have bad MS and am exhausted. I got home from my appt and took a nap...

Now, I'm updating on here...I will add all you new ladies to the list. Welcome & Congrats! :)


----------



## Bookity

HisGrace said:


> I had a dream I had a girl and my mom named her Franka. LOL. I don't have any thoughts but my husband is thinking the baby will be a boy.

When I was pregnant w/ DD, I had 2 dreams that I had a baby boy. After we found out the sex I read online that one of the "old wive's tales" says that if you have dreams about the baby's sex it will be the opposite. I guess true in my case that time around. I have yet to have any of those dreams yet this time.


----------



## HisGrace

Bookity said:


> When I was pregnant w/ DD, I had 2 dreams that I had a baby boy. After we found out the sex I read online that one of the "old wive's tales" says that if you have dreams about the baby's sex it will be the opposite. I guess true in my case that time around. I have yet to have any of those dreams yet this time.

I don't know that I've ever heard this one. DH would definitely be happy with that.


----------



## Stephers35

Had a scan today at 6 weeks, 4 days. Heartbeat was 122, so everything looked really good. The best part is the heartbeat was seen immediately through the abdominal scan!


----------



## Cubinthehub

Wiggler I'm so sorry!


----------



## Cubinthehub

I'm feeling very anxious today. Just so worried that something will go wrong. I'm trying so hard not to think about the baby too much as it can easily consume my mind! Have my first appointment tomorrow, will let you know how it goes and hopefully I'll be able to post a scan too  

MommyH &#8211; So happy to see our first November Group scan! Wow, it&#8217;s so amazing that one day that sack will be a full grown baby in 8 months. Such a beautiful miracle!!


----------



## minties

I'm convinced I'm having a girl with brown curly hair and her name will start with A...we'll see! Going to leave it for a surprise at the birth.


----------



## Soon2Bee

Wiggler I am soo sorry for your loss.

I still have one week to go until my US. I have reading a lot, maybe to much. I am now worried about a lot of different things. I am trying to stay positive. I think I will stop reading until I have actually seen the little bean and know its heart is beating and it is in my uterus. 

On a more positive note, I am so excited to see the scans that have been posted! Keep them coming.


----------



## CAValleygirl

So today I'm 5+2 and wondering if it's normal that I don't have ANY food cravings, aversions or any nausea?? Nothing!


----------



## LilyTTC

^ It means you're lucky. haha.

Oh god, I can hardly stomach anything today. My OH's mom made some kind of thing with beans and it had this spicy smell to it, and it nauseated me soooo much. Went for a walk today, felt super nauseated halfway through.


----------



## nikalicious

CAValleygirl said:


> So today I'm 5+2 and wondering if it's normal that I don't have ANY food cravings, aversions or any nausea?? Nothing!

I'm in the same boat! I have slight nausea in the mornings, but nothing else. Hopefully it just means we're lucky. Either that or we're going to be in for in soon enough. :dohh:


----------



## MommyH

CAValleygirl said:


> So today I'm 5+2 and wondering if it's normal that I don't have ANY food cravings, aversions or any nausea?? Nothing!

Same here...still no symptoms at all! I had one night where I got up ten times to pee but that's it and nothing since!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

no symptoms here... no sore boobs, nipples, havent felt boated, no cravings, no MS, nausea.. no fatigue... i am freaking out but hoping we are "lucky" i say "lucky" because until we know everything is okay its really hard!!


----------



## leeann1002

Im due november 2nd :0) xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have woken up to find some brown blood when I went to the loo. I'm feeling very bloated like I do when I'm about to come on. I know it can be normal but I have a bad feeling.


----------



## Cubinthehub

Fish&Chips - I'm sure all is ok! Just call your doc to make sure. They might schedule you in for a scan. 
A friend of mine had the same thing in her first trimester. After intercourse she would have some brown blood. The doctor said it was because her cervix was very sensitive. Another reason could be implantation spotting which is totally normal.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Won't the drs just laugh at me as I am so early in my pregnancy?


----------



## Cubinthehub

I think here in Asia it's a bit different - they are super scan happy here. 
I would just call them and let them know your concerns, they might even put your mind at rest over the phone.


----------



## BelleF

CAValleygirl said:


> So today I'm 5+2 and wondering if it's normal that I don't have ANY food cravings, aversions or any nausea?? Nothing!

Wiggler! I'm so sorry for you loss. Hugs to you!

CAValleygirl, I've been thinking the same thing. The only sign I've got is really sore and sensitive breasts (at least one cup size up!), but then I asked my mother and she told me she was the same, which really comforted me. Could you maybe check with yours? Or a sister?

:hugs:


----------



## wifeywoo2

I'm due on November 16th! I don't know whether the symptoms i'm having are in my head, but I get occasional nausea, need to pee lots and my boobs kill. have an early scan booked for when i'll be 7 weeks.


----------



## MrsMcK04

Can you take me off (due date was Nov 19th)? Blood work was too low to sustain a pregnancy so they said I will be miscarry in a couple of days :(

GL to all the other ladies!!


----------



## colsy

MrsMcK04 said:


> Can you take me off (due date was Nov 19th)? Blood work was too low to sustain a pregnancy so they said I will be miscarry in a couple of days :(

:hugs: Oh no, that's horrible, knowing the inevitable before it actually happens. :hugs:


----------



## keepholdingon

Fish&Chips said:


> I have woken up to find some brown blood when I went to the loo. I'm feeling very bloated like I do when I'm about to come on. I know it can be normal but I have a bad feeling.

Bleeding is common in early pregnancy and it doesn't necessarily mean a bad thing. If it's brown blood it's old blood. It looks like you're about a day away from when AF would come. My (unscientific) opinion is that it's old blood coming out around the time of when you'd get your period and that you shouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Ilikecake

I have such horrible gas. Everytime I pee, I fart :rofl:


----------



## Stephers35

MrsMcK04 said:


> Can you take me off (due date was Nov 19th)? Blood work was too low to sustain a pregnancy so they said I will be miscarry in a couple of days :(
> 
> GL to all the other ladies!!

So sorry MrsMcK04-Hoping that they just got your numbers during a dip in the day. 

Fishnchips-I had a tiny bit of spotting at 5 weeks, 4 days so they scheduled a scan for me yesterday and all was well. Doc said that my cervix is probably just sensitive, but they ordered a scan to put my mind at ease. Its hard not to think there is something wrong, especially when you're on the internet reading other peoples' experiences. It's great to have information, but sometimes it adds more doubt.


----------



## Fish&Chips

MrsMcK04 said:


> Can you take me off (due date was Nov 19th)? Blood work was too low to sustain a pregnancy so they said I will be miscarry in a couple of days :(
> 
> GL to all the other ladies!!

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. The EPU here won't see ladies until they're at least 6 weeks. I've had no spotting since so fingers are tightly crossed that like you say it's just old blood and nothing ominous. xx


----------



## cupkates

_hi girls my EDD is the 17th but will be having a c-sec 7 day before 

so baby will arrive 10/11/12 if i have my dates right! 

awesome birth date lol  x_


----------



## loob53

MrsMcK04 So sorry to hear that, be strong and stay safe xxx


----------



## Sproutlet

MrsMcK04 I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## CAValleygirl

BelleF said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> So today I'm 5+2 and wondering if it's normal that I don't have ANY food cravings, aversions or any nausea?? Nothing!
> 
> Wiggler! I'm so sorry for you loss. Hugs to you!
> 
> CAValleygirl, I've been thinking the same thing. The only sign I've got is really sore and sensitive breasts (at least one cup size up!), but then I asked my mother and she told me she was the same, which really comforted me. Could you maybe check with yours? Or a sister?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I haven't told my mom yet (was going to wait until after my first scan) but told my sister, who said she didn't really feel anything big until 6 weeks... So maybe the same will happen for me. 

It all reminds me of the TWW, where everyone was talking about all of these big symptoms they had at 5,6,7 dpo. I was like, I am DEFINITELY not pregnant because I feel FINE! In fact, better than fine! Sure enough, bfp!

I'm the same as you, just sore boobs and some cramping, which has mostly subsided for the time being.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm so sorry Mrs :(


----------



## myvirgoways

CAValleygirl said:


> BelleF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> So today I'm 5+2 and wondering if it's normal that I don't have ANY food cravings, aversions or any nausea?? Nothing!
> 
> Wiggler! I'm so sorry for you loss. Hugs to you!
> 
> CAValleygirl, I've been thinking the same thing. The only sign I've got is really sore and sensitive breasts (at least one cup size up!), but then I asked my mother and she told me she was the same, which really comforted me. Could you maybe check with yours? Or a sister?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't told my mom yet (was going to wait until after my first scan) but told my sister, who said she didn't really feel anything big until 6 weeks... So maybe the same will happen for me.
> 
> It all reminds me of the TWW, where everyone was talking about all of these big symptoms they had at 5,6,7 dpo. I was like, I am DEFINITELY not pregnant because I feel FINE! In fact, better than fine! Sure enough, bfp!
> 
> I'm the same as you, just sore boobs and some cramping, which has mostly subsided for the time being.Click to expand...

Good I hope the same for me! My cramping has also subsided for the time being. I felt quite dizzy yesterday but fine today. Ewww I hate worrying!! This two week wait is definitely worse!! Come on, six weeks!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## HalfThyme007

nikalicious said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> So today I'm 5+2 and wondering if it's normal that I don't have ANY food cravings, aversions or any nausea?? Nothing!
> 
> I'm in the same boat! I have slight nausea in the mornings, but nothing else. Hopefully it just means we're lucky. Either that or we're going to be in for in soon enough. :dohh:Click to expand...

The sickness set in today....just when I thought I was gonna be free of it! I'll stick it out as long as I need to though if it means this one will stick!


----------



## nikalicious

HalfThyme007 said:


> The sickness set in today....just when I thought I was gonna be free of it! I'll stick it out as long as I need to though if it means this one will stick!

Sorry you feel sick hun! Hoping for a sticky bean and that MS doesn't get ya too bad. :hugs:


----------



## Stinkerbell

since yesterday my sickness is lasting all day and feeling dizzy and lightheaded most of the day too x


----------



## Bergebabe

hello - can i join?

i got my bfp at the weekend and am due on the 21st november!! still early days but so excited as is my first xxx


----------



## stitchycat

MommyH said:


> So I was having super bad cramps and went to the doctor for an ultrasound to make sure baby wasn't ectopic...All is good...5 weeks pregnant and saw the gestational sack and yolk sack, no fetal pole yet but that's to be expected this early :) Pain is from left ovary covered in follicles from my PCOS but everything looks great and I have a followup next wed at my first appt with another ultrasound :)
> 
> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/1769b905.jpg

Hey there, little baby! That's great news, MommyH! Did they say if you'd be able to see the baby itself next week?


----------



## NicoleLJ

YIPEE!!! We are now 7 weeks pregnant. We have never made it this far before. The morning sickness and the other many symptoms are stll as intense as ever. So very happy day. Now to try not to get sick. lol My stress will go down a bit now. Though not totally till the 12 week mark.


----------



## keepholdingon

Bergebabe said:


> hello - can i join?
> 
> i got my bfp at the weekend and am due on the 21st november!! still early days but so excited as is my first xxx


hurrray!!! we have the same due date :)


----------



## Bookity

Yay for Nov 21st due dates! (yes I need to fix my ticker)


----------



## MommyH

stitchycat said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> So I was having super bad cramps and went to the doctor for an ultrasound to make sure baby wasn't ectopic...All is good...5 weeks pregnant and saw the gestational sack and yolk sack, no fetal pole yet but that's to be expected this early :) Pain is from left ovary covered in follicles from my PCOS but everything looks great and I have a followup next wed at my first appt with another ultrasound :)
> 
> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/1769b905.jpg
> 
> Hey there, little baby! That's great news, MommyH! Did they say if you'd be able to see the baby itself next week?Click to expand...

I think they are just planning on seeing the heartbeat and fetal pole next week...they won't go with what date I KNOW I should be due they just go off last period and I know I ovulated on cd 20 so that's what date I go off of. They say I will be 7 weeks exactly next wed at my appt but I know I will be 6w2d so I still don't expect to see much...


----------



## HisGrace

So sorry MrsMck. :hugs: I am praying for you.


----------



## LilyTTC

Oh my gosh. This morning was awful. I had breakfast, and I always take my prenatal vitamin after breakfast, so I'm not taking it on an empty stomach. I opened the bottle and the smell of them turned my stomach so bad I had to make a run for the bathroom. Didn't throw up, but it was a VERY close call.

This is gonna be a rough road, I imagine.


----------



## Dream.dream

im due November 23. :)


----------



## stitchycat

MommyH said:


> I think they are just planning on seeing the heartbeat and fetal pole next week...they won't go with what date I KNOW I should be due they just go off last period and I know I ovulated on cd 20 so that's what date I go off of. They say I will be 7 weeks exactly next wed at my appt but I know I will be 6w2d so I still don't expect to see much...

LOL, I'm in the same situation - LMP was Feb 1st, but I know I didn't ovulate until Feb 21st. Doctor's office originally tried to schedule my 7 week appt for next week, but I got them to push it back a week, figuring they'd just make me come back in. Now I'm kicking myself because even if we wouldn't have been able to see everything they need, at least *I* would've been able to see something! :haha:


----------



## BelleF

myvirgoways said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelleF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> So today I'm 5+2 and wondering if it's normal that I don't have ANY food cravings, aversions or any nausea?? Nothing!
> 
> Wiggler! I'm so sorry for you loss. Hugs to you!
> 
> CAValleygirl, I've been thinking the same thing. The only sign I've got is really sore and sensitive breasts (at least one cup size up!), but then I asked my mother and she told me she was the same, which really comforted me. Could you maybe check with yours? Or a sister?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't told my mom yet (was going to wait until after my first scan) but told my sister, who said she didn't really feel anything big until 6 weeks... So maybe the same will happen for me.
> 
> It all reminds me of the TWW, where everyone was talking about all of these big symptoms they had at 5,6,7 dpo. I was like, I am DEFINITELY not pregnant because I feel FINE! In fact, better than fine! Sure enough, bfp!
> 
> I'm the same as you, just sore boobs and some cramping, which has mostly subsided for the time being.Click to expand...
> 
> Good I hope the same for me! My cramping has also subsided for the time being. I felt quite dizzy yesterday but fine today. Ewww I hate worrying!! This two week wait is definitely worse!! Come on, six weeks!! :hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

Hi girls!

Worrying is so stressful! I think we'll all be fine and just have to remember that all bodies are different...hopefully we'll simply have nine blissful months and feel great all the way! :happydance:

Also, we've got each other and here we can share our experiences, which I think is so comforting!

:hugs:


----------



## tabitha561

Im due november 20th :)


----------



## myvirgoways

Oh myyyy myyyyyyyyyyyyy I could take a nap at my desk right now. Sleeeeeeepy!


----------



## CuteandPreggo

due nov 8


----------



## bbygurl719

just though i would let the new mommies to be that there is anothe place for november 2012 mommiestobe n ur more than welcome to join https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/893357-november-sparklers-2012-mommies.html


----------



## P.Lily

Hello ladies,

Could I please join in? I am 4 weeks 4 days pregnant and due on the 17th Nov. This will be our first baby, and we are so excited after only 4 months of TTC. Still not feeling pregnant, as of yet!! (Apart from sore bbs, being really tired, and increased appetite).


----------



## Ajos

I'd love to join please! I'm due 20th November; found out I was pregnant (second baby) yesterday:cloud9:


----------



## MommyH

stitchycat said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> I think they are just planning on seeing the heartbeat and fetal pole next week...they won't go with what date I KNOW I should be due they just go off last period and I know I ovulated on cd 20 so that's what date I go off of. They say I will be 7 weeks exactly next wed at my appt but I know I will be 6w2d so I still don't expect to see much...
> 
> LOL, I'm in the same situation - LMP was Feb 1st, but I know I didn't ovulate until Feb 21st. Doctor's office originally tried to schedule my 7 week appt for next week, but I got them to push it back a week, figuring they'd just make me come back in. Now I'm kicking myself because even if we wouldn't have been able to see everything they need, at least *I* would've been able to see something! :haha:Click to expand...

They originally scheduled me on April 9th when I would have been 9 weeks according to me and almost 10 weeks according to them but I ended up getting severe anxiety over waiting so long to know if everything was okay and so I called and explained that I was having anxiety and worried and they got me in at what they consider 7 weeks even though I know it will only be 6w2d. They said with my history of how long it took us ttc and with my PCOS and the fact I was on clomid I should be seen earlier anyhow not at 10 weeks :)


----------



## myvirgoways

P.Lily said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Could I please join in? I am 4 weeks 4 days pregnant and due on the 17th Nov. This will be our first baby, and we are so excited after only 4 months of TTC. Still not feeling pregnant, as of yet!! (Apart from sore bbs, being really tired, and increased appetite).

Welcome and congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## myvirgoways

I wonder if the whole vivid dreams thing is starting to hit me. The other day i dreamt I drank a giant beer and then hid it so no one would know! Then last night I dreamt that my work was making every woman take a pregnancy test, and I refused to take one and then reported them to the media and said it was illegal! Hahahaha!


----------



## HisGrace

myvirgoways said:


> I wonder if the whole vivid dreams thing is starting to hit me. The other day i dreamt I drank a giant beer and then hid it so no one would know! Then last night I dreamt that my work was making every woman take a pregnancy test, and I refused to take one and then reported them to the media and said it was illegal! Hahahaha!

That last one made me LOL.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hello and Welcome to all the new ladies. I will get to working on adding you all to the list. I wish you all a healthy pregnancy :)
Today has been a rough day. My oldest is sick, little one is not feeling great, and I'm miserable with MS. My husband took off work to take our oldest to the doctor so that I could stay home. It's been rough....ready for MS to go away!


----------



## shoreviewgrrl

I'm due Nov. 17 also! With my first. Been feeling hot and tired - that's about it!


----------



## myway2000

Due November 8th


----------



## Cubinthehub

Just came back from my first scan. We saw the sack but it doesn't look more than 4 weeks. I was expecting to be just over six weeks. The doctor is very sweet and didn't want to be negative. They've taken my blood for an HCG test. I'll know if the pregnancy is progressing for sure this afternoon. Being the impatient person I am, took another home pregnancy test. Last week I tested positive 3+ weeks. This week I'm back down to 2-3 weeks. My husband really wants me to remain positive, but it's so hard. I just don't think my pregnancy is progressing. Back at work and all I want to do is go home and cry!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

prays for you cubintheclub

i am having some vivid dreams too and my first baby dream! i was struggling with breastfeeding. the baby was in all white so didnt get any hints on sex but i woke up in a sweat.. so cool to see a baby in my arms :')


----------



## Cubinthehub

Just an update. My HCG levels came back at 1850 which is on par with 4 weeks pregnant. Still so confused as I'm sure I should be 6 weeks now. The doctor said he is going to remain "cautiously optimistic". Fingers and toes crossed. Grow sticky bean, grow!


----------



## keepholdingon

Cubinthehub said:


> Just an update. My HCG levels came back at 1850 which is on par with 4 weeks pregnant. Still so confused as I'm sure I should be 6 weeks now. The doctor said he is going to remain "cautiously optimistic". Fingers and toes crossed. Grow sticky bean, grow!

I know there's a range, but 1850 is pretty high for only 4 weeks (the 2 before ovulation and the 2 after, ya?). The median HCG for 4 weeks (14dpo) is 102.


----------



## mellllly

7 weeks today!
Only 33 weeks until November 1st :rofl:


----------



## Coleey

Good luck Cub :hugs: 

Happy 7 weeks Melly! :flower: xx


----------



## bethanchloe

I *think* I'm due in November, going by possible conception dates!! According to them it could be anywhere from 7th - 11th November. Can't wait to be 100% sure.


----------



## HisGrace

Finally getting some symptoms. My breasts are getting sore although not as sore as i have experienced with pms. I really pray that I am blessed to have very mild symptoms during the next 9 months of this pregnancy.


----------



## SpringerS

Cubinthehub said:


> Just an update. My HCG levels came back at 1850 which is on par with 4 weeks pregnant. Still so confused as I'm sure I should be 6 weeks now. The doctor said he is going to remain "cautiously optimistic". Fingers and toes crossed. Grow sticky bean, grow!

That level seems more like 5 weeks than 4. I had 160 at 4 weeks and my doctor said it was slightly on the high side.


----------



## SpringerS

I'm also having vivid dreams. This morning I dreamt that my husband kept grabbing at my breasts even though I told him to leave them alone as he was hurting me. I woke up crying out in pain because my breasts were really in agony. My poor husband jumped up from where he was innocently lying on the other side of the bed asking what was wrong. When I told him he lay back down saying; sore breasts, that's great, right?


----------



## kbf48

im due 13th november at the moment but i haven't had my dates checked!


----------



## Bookity

Cubinthehub said:


> Just an update. My HCG levels came back at 1850 which is on par with 4 weeks pregnant. Still so confused as I'm sure I should be 6 weeks now. The doctor said he is going to remain "cautiously optimistic". Fingers and toes crossed. Grow sticky bean, grow!

4 weeks along with my first my level was 2 hundred something and then 2 days later it was like 635 or something... I thought those numbers were pretty high. Thought I might have twins or something. I agree with another poster that your numbers sound more like five weeks.


----------



## CAValleygirl

My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!

Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!

Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...


----------



## HalfThyme007

CAValleygirl said:


> My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!
> 
> Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!
> 
> Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...

It's still soo so sooo early, it's really okay to not have any symptoms. Sometimes I think us TTCers/BnBers are a bit hypersensitive about symptoms because we are so vigilant in tracking everything, but in reality women who don't track these things don't really know they're pregnant until much later typically. I was chatting with my sister yesterday who is in her third pregnancy and she never had any symptoms until 7 weeks, sometimes 9 weeks (and she has never had any problems at all TTC or carrying her children full term).

Also, worrying won't change anything or make it better (I have to tell myself this ALL the time). You've just got a few days left until your scan and you can know for sure and have some peace of mind. There's my two cents.......try and relax as best you can. Make fun plans this weekend for the movies or try a new restaurant to take your mind off everything. You can do it! :hugs:


----------



## nikalicious

CAValleygirl said:


> My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!
> 
> Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!
> 
> Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...

I feel exactly the same way! I told hubby last night that I didn't feel pregnant because the only symptoms I had were sore boobs and slight cramping. :nope: But I tested again this morning and still 2 very dark lines. :shrug: I haven't had my HCG levels tested and my first doctor's appointment isn't even until 4/11! It's going to be a long 4 weeks!


----------



## Bookity

CAValleygirl said:


> My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!
> 
> Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!
> 
> Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...

BREATHE! It's perfectly alright and perfectly normal. I some some sore bbs with #1. That and cramping were pretty much my only symptoms until MS set it at 8 weeks (just in time for my first appointment. They asked if I'd had MS, I said no, then for weeks afterward, plenty of MS!).

I have had some SLIGHT nausea. So slight though that it makes me wonder if it's all in my head or not! Light cramping. Not a lot of anything. But I'm not going to worry about it. I'll just keep taking my vitamins and doing the right things and I have no control over the rest.

It's still really early. Believe me you'll probably get to a point where you'll wonder why you wished for these symptoms!


----------



## colsy

My symptoms are increasing - but only recently. Two days ago I totally didn't feel pg at all. Yesterday and today I've had a memory-jog of what I felt like three years ago ... I've had almost identical early symptoms to when I was pg the last time.

So ... very specific requirements for food - gotta be carbs, salty, sharp/vinegary. I don't fancy proper healthy stuff at all - last night it was pizza and chips! (Tho I did add loads of spinach, corn and chilli peppers, so at least I got extra iron and vit C.) Tonight we're having cheese pasties with jacket potatoes. Fruit ... no thanks - unless it's lemons! I am thirsty all the time but I don't fancy any drink I can think of - the only things I'm managing are bottled sparkling water (I NEVER drink bottled drinks at home so this is really weird for me) and hot water with lemon and honey. I can just manage one cup of strong brewed coffee at breakfast - I need this, otherwise I'll get an awful caffeine withdrawal (headache and irritable all day). But herbal teas ... no, no no - and yet usually I drink five or six cups all day.

Twinges and little pulls in my abdomen most of the day - quite a nice feeling, as it's like the little bean is nestling in.

Nausea - not so much feeling 'urrrgh' - more like feeling I've been kicked in the tummy a few times.

Very sleepy in the evenings - fallen asleep about 9.15pm both the previous two nights ... gutted cos I was trying to watch the Master Chef finals!

But the thing that I hate most, and what I remember most from my previous pg, is the utterly constant, can't-escape-from-it, weird taste in my mouth. It's not the metallic taste that all the books describe - it's just a kind of acidic flavour, but not in a nice lemony sort of way. It's just totally unpleasant and from what I recall from last time, it will be there now until the moment the baby is born.

Am desperate to tell people. It's hard going to our toddler groups and rubbing my tummy and then realising people are looking at me :dohh: I am convinced a few people have guessed already - but it's a while yet before we'll say anything.


----------



## Bookity

I have been wondering if something is up with my taste buds or if there is something wrong w/ my bbt thermometer. The past few mornings when I use it I get a really HORRIBLE taste in my mouth and it's never happened before that. Hrrm.

Colsy - what are jacket potatoes? The fact that potatoes is in the title makes me think they are probably delicious!

No real symptoms on my end though. Actually... would you consider feeling like you have to make a BM 4 of 5 times a day to be a symptom :blush:? It reminds me of how my period cramps always made me feel like, but not quite as bad, but I don't really feel cramping. :?


----------



## colsy

Bookity said:


> Colsy - what are jacket potatoes? The fact that potatoes is in the title makes me think they are probably delicious!

 I forget the language barrier between the UK and North America sometimes  Jacket potatoes are baked potatoes - as in whole pots baked in the oven. They'd be ridiculously healthy if I didn't feel the need to cover 'em in butter - and possibly cheese and beans too. Yummers! See, I TOLD you I was having a carbs/fat fetish!


----------



## MommaBarry

I want nothing but salty, cheesy and spicy!! Im a sweets girl, but they dont sound appealing at the moment. Jalepeno cheese dip and chips sounds amazing at the moment :pizza: or a spicy pizza.

Only symptoms are sore bb's in the evening after I take my bra off, they just feel so heavy. 

Im on my 2ww for the first doc appointment march 30th. Cant wait to go and make sure all is progressing. I will be 7+5 days so I doubt we will hear the heart beat and im not sure if they will do a scan. I wish they would, I am dying to tell my son and family the news but I want to make sure all is well before hand


----------



## colsy

MommaBarry said:


> Only symptoms are sore bb's in the evening after I take my bra off, they just feel so heavy.
> 
> Im on my 2ww for the first doc appointment march 30th. Cant wait to go and make sure all is progressing. I will be 7+5 days so I doubt we will hear the heart beat and im not sure if they will do a scan.

Aw, I know that feeling after you take off your bra:blush:

My first appt is 5 April, when I should be 8 and a bit weeks. Unless there's a specific reason, I won't get a scan til about 12 weeks. We don't really see doctors in pg in the UK, unless there's a medical prob. Pretty much everything is with a midwife (apart from the scans, which are done by a sonographer).


----------



## pcbs777

Hi everyone!i am very happy to join u all here!i am 4 weeks 5 days! So excited.lost my precious angel in dec! Feel very excited! Thought I would be anxiois but not really! Have never had morning sickness before! Had no symptoms at all for both of my pregnancies (i have a3 yr old).i know I will regret it but I want to be sick so it feel real! Crazy I know!i was doing tests right up to 3 months with my 1st pregnacy coz there was no physical proof lol!i feel nauseated which I think is good! Lol new experience new yr!lol hope u are all hapy and feeling good!xo oh and im due nov 18 x:)


----------



## Stinkerbell

can i join please? by my dates im due the 11th. I have all day nausea,dizziness,sore nipples and massive hunger pangs but im loving every minute of it x


----------



## HalfThyme007

Stinkerbell said:


> can i join please? by my dates im due the 11th. I have all day nausea,dizziness,sore nipples and massive hunger pangs but im loving every minute of it x

Yay another November 11th! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Bookity

colsy said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> Colsy - what are jacket potatoes? The fact that potatoes is in the title makes me think they are probably delicious!
> 
> I forget the language barrier between the UK and North America sometimes  Jacket potatoes are baked potatoes - as in whole pots baked in the oven. They'd be ridiculously healthy if I didn't feel the need to cover 'em in butter - and possibly cheese and beans too. Yummers! See, I TOLD you I was having a carbs/fat fetish!Click to expand...

I use way too much butter on my baked potatoes. I also like to put on cheese and bacon if I have it. Not very healthy, lol.


----------



## girdy

If my little one stays sticky, my due date is November 14! =)


----------



## mammytoerin

Congratulations to everyone!! Exciting times ahead :) We're due around November 20th!! Just got our BFP this morning after 3 months of trying for number 2 :)


----------



## stitchycat

girdy said:


> If my little one stays sticky, my due date is November 14! =)

Yay, I was hoping there'd be someone else for November 14! 

Oh, and CAValleygirl, I will gladly send some of my queasiness over your way ;)


----------



## P.Lily

stitchycat said:


> girdy said:
> 
> 
> If my little one stays sticky, my due date is November 14! =)
> 
> Yay, I was hoping there'd be someone else for November 14!
> 
> Oh, and CAValleygirl, I will gladly send some of my queasiness over your way ;)Click to expand...


I'll have some of your queesyness, haha! I have none as of yet, and feel like a bit of queesyness would actually make me feel pregnant!! All I'm feeling is sore bbs and very hungry. I can't wait to start showing so I can be obviously pregnant and proud haha.


----------



## bethanchloe

This is number two for us and for some reason everything seems to be kicking in earlier. I literally CANNOT stay awake! Not sure how I'll cope when this one is born and my Jessa is only 20 months - can we do this!?!


----------



## mammytoerin

bethanchloe said:


> This is number two for us and for some reason everything seems to be kicking in earlier. I literally CANNOT stay awake! Not sure how I'll cope when this one is born and my Jessa is only 20 months - can we do this!?!

Oh I can completely sympathise!! The first sign I was pregnant with Erin was complete exhaustion!! I initially put it down to work, and the fact it had been our first week back after the Xmas holidays. This time round though, I am still working full time as a teacher and have an 18 month old who is constantly full of funs!! I wish I had just a piece of her energy :S


----------



## bethanchloe

mammytoerin said:


> Oh I can completely sympathise!! The first sign I was pregnant with Erin was complete exhaustion!! I initially put it down to work, and the fact it had been our first week back after the Xmas holidays. This time round though, I am still working full time as a teacher and have an 18 month old who is constantly full of funs!! I wish I had just a piece of her energy :S

Oooh I don't envy you although teaching must be very rewarding. I'm lucky in that I work from home at least although it is far too easy to just fall asleep when I should be working my bum off!
I was tired with Jessa but not like this, the crazy sickness from last time hasn't taken over yet which I'm silently taking as a blessing and HOPING it means it doesn't get as bad as last time!
Mainly though, I'm just crazily excited!!


----------



## natasharobin

Hi Everyone, 

I have had some dark brown spotting on and off today, no cramps. Is any one else experiencing this? I looked up online and it said it is fairly common, I am about 7 weeks. 

Love to hear from anyone about this
Thanks
Natasha


----------



## keepholdingon

natasharobin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have had some dark brown spotting on and off today, no cramps. Is any one else experiencing this? I looked up online and it said it is fairly common, I am about 7 weeks.
> 
> Love to hear from anyone about this
> Thanks
> Natasha

I'm only 4 weeks but I had some of this this morning. I have no cramps either, I think it's just old AF junk as it's around the time I'd have AF. I wouldn't be too concerned about it unless it keeps happening and then I'd call a doc.


----------



## MommaBarry

Dark brown spotting is fine, it's just old blood. When it's bright red, or has clots thats when you should be concerned. :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

@ Colsey


I wish I could see a midwife :nope: my insurance will only pay(and only part) for me to see a doctor. And the place I go normally only will do a scan at 20 weeks if your insurance only pays for one. By then all the major organs have formed. Insurance in the states is a joke nowdays :growlmad:

However if they will not give me a scan before then, I will pay myself for a high tech 4-D scan on my own around 16 weeks. I cant wait to find out the gender. FX'd for a DD. I have a son,3 brothers and 3 nephews. There has not been a girl in our family since I came along, and that was 30 years ago. Love little boys, they are so sweet ( and I would be just as thrilled if its a DS) but im in the need of a girly girl :winkwink:


----------



## bexxc

hi ladies! can i join? 
due november 22-- thanksgiving day and my mom's birthday! guess i'm not hosting thanksgiving dinner this year!


----------



## HisGrace

bexxc said:


> hi ladies! can i join?
> due november 22-- thanksgiving day and my mom's birthday! *guess i'm not hosting thanksgiving dinner this year*!

That's the same thing I told my mom. :lol: I hope this will be my excuse to request my faves and not have to wash dishes.


----------



## keepholdingon

bexxc said:


> hi ladies! can i join?
> due november 22-- thanksgiving day and my mom's birthday! guess i'm not hosting thanksgiving dinner this year!

Aww, I love your little quote at the bottom! How appropriate. Congratulations!!! I'm due Nov 21 :)


----------



## bexxc

keepholdingon said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! can i join?
> due november 22-- thanksgiving day and my mom's birthday! guess i'm not hosting thanksgiving dinner this year!
> 
> Aww, I love your little quote at the bottom! How appropriate. Congratulations!!! I'm due Nov 21 :)Click to expand...

ooooh! we can get huge together!!!! :haha:


----------



## Soon2Bee

Bethanchloe, I'm a full time teacher too. It is exhausting. I have spring break starting tomorrow and I am SOOO excited for it. Can't wait to get a little extra R&R.

As for symptoms, still the same. Sore bbs, tired, mild cramping and a little icky feeling here and there. No real food cravings yet. I always want healthy though, I guess that's good. I don't expect that to last for long though :) Something that has changed, I always drink coffee in the am and have dumped it the last two mornings. Only had a few sips and makes me feel sick. I will miss you cup-o-joe.


----------



## bexxc

HisGrace said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! can i join?
> due november 22-- thanksgiving day and my mom's birthday! *guess i'm not hosting thanksgiving dinner this year*!
> 
> That's the same thing I told my mom. :lol: I hope this will be my excuse to request my faves and not have to wash dishes.Click to expand...

HisGrace--i didn't even think of that!!!!! no dishes!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bookity

bexxc said:


> keepholdingon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! can i join?
> due november 22-- thanksgiving day and my mom's birthday! guess i'm not hosting thanksgiving dinner this year!
> 
> Aww, I love your little quote at the bottom! How appropriate. Congratulations!!! I'm due Nov 21 :)Click to expand...
> 
> ooooh! we can get huge together!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm due the 21st also, can I join this club??


----------



## mammytoerin

bethanchloe said:


> mammytoerin said:
> 
> 
> Oh I can completely sympathise!! The first sign I was pregnant with Erin was complete exhaustion!! I initially put it down to work, and the fact it had been our first week back after the Xmas holidays. This time round though, I am still working full time as a teacher and have an 18 month old who is constantly full of funs!! I wish I had just a piece of her energy :S
> 
> Oooh I don't envy you although teaching must be very rewarding. I'm lucky in that I work from home at least although it is far too easy to just fall asleep when I should be working my bum off!
> I was tired with Jessa but not like this, the crazy sickness from last time hasn't taken over yet which I'm silently taking as a blessing and HOPING it means it doesn't get as bad as last time!
> Mainly though, I'm just crazily excited!!Click to expand...

It is very rewarding, and I adore my job, but I'm already tired after being on my feet all day - imagine how I'll be at 38 weeks!! That's good you get to work from home. Does your daughter stay at home with you? Erin goes to her aunt's house 2 days and a pre-school nursery 3 days - she absolutely loves going, and is so happy at both places!! I hope your sickness doesn't come!! I never felt ill at all with Erin.

It's exciting times!! Our girlies will be fantastic big sisters :) What age is Jessa? xx


----------



## loob53

Anyone suffering with sickness and struggling to eat?

Lou x


----------



## Viking15

Lou, all I want is grilled cheese. I don't want to eat anything else. I haven't actually been sick yet. Just nauseous. But it is most of the time.


----------



## bethanchloe

mammytoerin said:


> It is very rewarding, and I adore my job, but I'm already tired after being on my feet all day - imagine how I'll be at 38 weeks!! That's good you get to work from home. Does your daughter stay at home with you? Erin goes to her aunt's house 2 days and a pre-school nursery 3 days - she absolutely loves going, and is so happy at both places!! I hope your sickness doesn't come!! I never felt ill at all with Erin.
> 
> It's exciting times!! Our girlies will be fantastic big sisters :) What age is Jessa? xx

Ooooh I don't know how you do it, last year I was in FT employment and left at 27 weeks cause I kept passing out haha, not good! Jessamy goes to child minder 3 days a week cause it'd be near impossible to get everything done (current favourite game is climbing me as often as possible)!! 

I can't imagine Jess being a BIG anything haha, she still seems to tiny to me. She's only just turned 1 and not in a hurry to grow up fast haha, I'm asking for trouble! Erin is older isn't she? x


----------



## BelleF

nikalicious said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!
> 
> Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!
> 
> Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...
> 
> I feel exactly the same way! I told hubby last night that I didn't feel pregnant because the only symptoms I had were sore boobs and slight cramping. :nope: But I tested again this morning and still 2 very dark lines. :shrug: I haven't had my HCG levels tested and my first doctor's appointment isn't even until 4/11! It's going to be a long 4 weeks!Click to expand...

nikalicious, it's the same for me (sore boobs and slight cramping)...oh and the waiting for that scan!

:hugs:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Viking15 said:


> Lou, all I want is grilled cheese. I don't want to eat anything else. I haven't actually been sick yet. Just nauseous. But it is most of the time.

MMmm....grilled cheese sounds delightful. I haven't been sick/vomited yet either, just nauseous all the time now. Typically by the time I feel hungry nothing sounds good. I think if this is as bad as it's gonna get I can totally deal with it.....I'm grateful to not be glued to the bathroom with my head in the toilet!


----------



## MommaBarry

Have any of you ladies taken any pain medication?

Yesterday was bad. I was on a tall ladder trying to retrieve a large box (contained a stroller travel system) from the top of a bin. The box was to heavy and I dropped it as to not fall. On the way down it hit my legs almost knocking me off the ladder. Later, I was trying to push a large box and ended up tripping and falling on my wrist :dohh: Im not sure how im going to do this job when I get a belly :haha:

Today however, my body hurts from all the abuse and im not sure if I should take anything. Has anyone else?


----------



## mellllly

Ive taken paracetomol, you allowed to take that!
Hope your ok xx


----------



## HisGrace

I am spotting. I am trying to remain calm but this is scary. It's not red so that is comforting. Did any of you spot at 4.5 weeks? How long did it last. I pray that all is okay.


----------



## keepholdingon

I think I O'd early around CD10 (got my BFP on CD21) but I didn't consider it a true BFP until after my regular 27-28 day cycle was over (March 13-March 14). March 15 I woke up with some brown/beige CM when I wiped in the morning after peeing. 

I didn't have any cramping, no red and no pink, and it only happened twice right in the morning. I almost KNEW this was going to happen because when I was going to bed I had more AF-like cramps. I noticed that laying on my back, even at four weeks, causes me to cramp up a bit down there now so I have to prop by body up in different ways. I attempted to sleep on my side last night and woke up today feeling 100% better and no spotting/colored CM. Not sure if it's just psychosomatic for me but I am convinced it was because AF was supposed to be there around that time and because of the way I was sleeping that it caused me to have some brownish CM.

I called the military hospital again today and left a message for someone else hoping they can help me freaking get my beta levels tested.

ETA: My ticker says I'm 4 weeks + 2 but I think gestational age I'm more 5 weeks due to ovulating early, so I had my brownish CM at 4 weeks + 6, right around when you are.


----------



## bexxc

HisGrace said:


> I am spotting. I am trying to remain calm but this is scary. It's not red so that is comforting. Did any of you spot at 4.5 weeks? How long did it last. I pray that all is okay.

:hugs: i'm sorry you're nervous hun. i'm not as far along as you, but i did have some brown spotting at 12 dpo and our re said that it's perfectly normal. if you're super nervous about it, call your doc and explain right away. they might want to start you on progesterone. :hugs: gl and try not to stress (even though i know that sounds impossible).


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaBarry said:


> Have any of you ladies taken any pain medication?
> 
> Yesterday was bad. I was on a tall ladder trying to retrieve a large box (contained a stroller travel system) from the top of a bin. The box was to heavy and I dropped it as to not fall. On the way down it hit my legs almost knocking me off the ladder. Later, I was trying to push a large box and ended up tripping and falling on my wrist :dohh: Im not sure how im going to do this job when I get a belly :haha:
> 
> Today however, my body hurts from all the abuse and im not sure if I should take anything. Has anyone else?

Acetaminophen is ok to take, i.e. Tylenol. It was a lifesaver when I had a week straight of headaches in week 3. From what I know, Ibuprofen is REALLY NOT, i.e. Advil. Based on my research it has been shown to prevent neural tube development and perhaps cause a multitude of defects.


----------



## HalfThyme007

HisGrace said:


> I am spotting. I am trying to remain calm but this is scary. It's not red so that is comforting. Did any of you spot at 4.5 weeks? How long did it last. I pray that all is okay.

Have you BD'd recently? I spotted early once, but I'm convinced it was beacuse of BD the night before. There are a lot of new blood vessels being constructed in your uterus and cervix right now and I don't think it would take much to irritate. Maybe give your doctor/midwife a call? Take care of yourself! xoxo :hugs:


----------



## nikalicious

MommaBarry said:


> Have any of you ladies taken any pain medication?
> 
> Yesterday was bad. I was on a tall ladder trying to retrieve a large box (contained a stroller travel system) from the top of a bin. The box was to heavy and I dropped it as to not fall. On the way down it hit my legs almost knocking me off the ladder. Later, I was trying to push a large box and ended up tripping and falling on my wrist :dohh: Im not sure how im going to do this job when I get a belly :haha:
> 
> Today however, my body hurts from all the abuse and im not sure if I should take anything. Has anyone else?

You poor thing! :hugs: I have heard and read that Tylenol is safe to take.


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks everyone. I called my doctor and she said it's perfectly normal as long as there is no bright red with severe cramping then I should be okay. She said brown and light pink were normal and nothing to be alarmed about. I feel much better now.


----------



## corgankidd

loob53 said:


> Anyone suffering with sickness and struggling to eat?
> 
> Lou x

I am the opposite, I can not stop eating!! As soon as I finish something I am looking for my next meal. Lol, I can't wait for the no appetite to hit or I'm afraid I might gain 100 pounds in the first trimester!


----------



## loob53

HisGrace said:


> Thanks everyone. I called my doctor and she said it's perfectly normal as long as there is no bright red with severe cramping then I should be okay. She said brown and light pink were normal and nothing to be alarmed about. I feel much better now.

have a nice rest and try and relax, hot water botle and some painkiller and chill, and even possib le get hubbyn to give u a foot rub :thumbup:

lou x


----------



## bexxc

corgankidd-- where on the central coast are you? i live in greenfield (south monterey county).


----------



## Coleey

HisGrace said:


> Thanks everyone. I called my doctor and she said it's perfectly normal as long as there is no bright red with severe cramping then I should be okay. She said brown and light pink were normal and nothing to be alarmed about. I feel much better now.

:hugs: Make sure you relax this weekend hun xx


----------



## corgankidd

bexxc said:


> corgankidd-- where on the central coast are you? i live in greenfield (south monterey county).

I drive by Greenfield at least a few times a month on my way to the Bay Area! I live next to San Luis Obispo, in a little town called Morro Bay.


----------



## bexxc

my dh used to live down there. he got his aa as cuesta college :)


----------



## jupton

due november 1st with number 3


Mommy of Nikko 5yrs and Karmine 4 months


----------



## nikalicious

corgankidd said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> corgankidd-- where on the central coast are you? i live in greenfield (south monterey county).
> 
> I drive by Greenfield at least a few times a month on my way to the Bay Area! I live next to San Luis Obispo, in a little town called Morro Bay.Click to expand...

My aunt lives in Morro Bay and my grandma and cousin are in SLO! Glad to see some Nor. Cal folks :wave:


----------



## corgankidd

Awesome that you guys know my area, not many people know it :D I actually got my AS from Cuesta College as well.
I used to be more Nor-Cal, I grew up in Concord.


----------



## bexxc

oh! i know the area around concord pretty well too. my brother lives in walnut creek and we have some close friends in martinez.


----------



## corgankidd

My doctors are in Walnut Creek at Kaiser so I get to make that lovely 4 hour drive for every appointment. ](*,) Its ok though, all my friends still live there so its a good excuse to see them often.

Is this your first baby?


----------



## bexxc

yep...this is our first little one. after 22 months of ttc, 6 failed rounds of clomid, 2 horribly devastating sa's, and a recommendation for icsi i got a bfp (on the natch) 2 days before i was going to call and schedule the icsi consult with our re. go figure?

is this your first?


----------



## steelergirl55

BelleF said:


> nikalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!
> 
> Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!
> 
> Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...
> 
> I feel exactly the same way! I told hubby last night that I didn't feel pregnant because the only symptoms I had were sore boobs and slight cramping. :nope: But I tested again this morning and still 2 very dark lines. :shrug: I haven't had my HCG levels tested and my first doctor's appointment isn't even until 4/11! It's going to be a long 4 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> nikalicious, it's the same for me (sore boobs and slight cramping)...oh and the waiting for that scan!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I have actually noticed that my bb's are a little LESS sore starting last night. Of course I Googled it right away and lots of other blogs say it is normal. I sure would love to hear from some of you ladies, though, if I'm not the only one. :sad1:


----------



## keepholdingon

steelergirl55 said:


> BelleF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!
> 
> Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!
> 
> Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...
> 
> I feel exactly the same way! I told hubby last night that I didn't feel pregnant because the only symptoms I had were sore boobs and slight cramping. :nope: But I tested again this morning and still 2 very dark lines. :shrug: I haven't had my HCG levels tested and my first doctor's appointment isn't even until 4/11! It's going to be a long 4 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> nikalicious, it's the same for me (sore boobs and slight cramping)...oh and the waiting for that scan!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have actually noticed that my bb's are a little LESS sore starting last night. Of course I Googled it right away and lots of other blogs say it is normal. I sure would love to hear from some of you ladies, though, if I'm not the only one. :sad1:Click to expand...

No worries, I noticed today my boobs don't hurt nearly as much and I googled the crap out of it and got nowhere, lol. I'm sure I'll kick myself for complaining about not having a sore chest when I wake up tomorrow and can't move without screaming. 

I'm 4 weeks + 2 according to LMP but probably around 5 weeks based on ovulation.


----------



## myvirgoways

keepholdingon said:


> steelergirl55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelleF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!
> 
> Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!
> 
> Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...
> 
> I feel exactly the same way! I told hubby last night that I didn't feel pregnant because the only symptoms I had were sore boobs and slight cramping. :nope: But I tested again this morning and still 2 very dark lines. :shrug: I haven't had my HCG levels tested and my first doctor's appointment isn't even until 4/11! It's going to be a long 4 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> nikalicious, it's the same for me (sore boobs and slight cramping)...oh and the waiting for that scan!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have actually noticed that my bb's are a little LESS sore starting last night. Of course I Googled it right away and lots of other blogs say it is normal. I sure would love to hear from some of you ladies, though, if I'm not the only one. :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, I noticed today my boobs don't hurt nearly as much and I googled the crap out of it and got nowhere, lol. I'm sure I'll kick myself for complaining about not having a sore chest when I wake up tomorrow and can't move without screaming.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks + 2 according to LMP but probably around 5 weeks based on ovulation.Click to expand...

Sometimes I actually think I make my own boobs sore by touching and pushing on them so much to check if they are sore to begin with. LOL


----------



## Bookity

Made my appointment today for the OB. April 24th. I knew they wouldn't see me before 8 weeks, but by the time I go in I'll be almost 10! :( I wish I didn't have to wait so long. On the other hand, I wonder what the bean looks like at 10 weeks as my dating ultrasound w/ DD was at 8 weeks. I know that they can change so fast, but it's my understanding they generally don't look "baby-like" until 12 weeks. Is that right?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html

check out that site to see week 9! i'm goig at week 9 too :)


----------



## cupkates

_*anyone due near 17th add me as a friend *

i cant read thru all these posts but good luck to all november mummys have a h&h 9 months x_


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful that's a great website! Thanks for sharing. X


----------



## CAValleygirl

Ladies, I posted on the other November thread too buta couple of days, as I wrote, I woke up super panicked. All I had were slightly sore boobs, and my symptoms weren't progressing. 

My dr suggested I come in for bloodwork to ease my mind over the weekend. It was literally the longest 24 hours EVER. My husband and I got out of the house and went to lunch, shopping, etc to get our minds off of it, but we were both feeling pretty uneasy (he really can only go off of what I tell him and I was a MESS!)...

Sure enough, in the middle of the Container Store, my dr called with the results. She said that they were FANTASTIC! My HCG went from 530 to 27,459 in ten days! It has a doubling rate of under two days!

So, even though my symptoms are hardly present (went to the gym, running around like normal), my hormones look GREAT. 

Cant wait for my us on MONDAY!!!


----------



## mammytoerin

myvirgoways said:


> keepholdingon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steelergirl55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelleF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!
> 
> Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!
> 
> Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...
> 
> I feel exactly the same way! I told hubby last night that I didn't feel pregnant because the only symptoms I had were sore boobs and slight cramping. :nope: But I tested again this morning and still 2 very dark lines. :shrug: I haven't had my HCG levels tested and my first doctor's appointment isn't even until 4/11! It's going to be a long 4 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> nikalicious, it's the same for me (sore boobs and slight cramping)...oh and the waiting for that scan!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have actually noticed that my bb's are a little LESS sore starting last night. Of course I Googled it right away and lots of other blogs say it is normal. I sure would love to hear from some of you ladies, though, if I'm not the only one. :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, I noticed today my boobs don't hurt nearly as much and I googled the crap out of it and got nowhere, lol. I'm sure I'll kick myself for complaining about not having a sore chest when I wake up tomorrow and can't move without screaming.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks + 2 according to LMP but probably around 5 weeks based on ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes I actually think I make my own boobs sore by touching and pushing on them so much to check if they are sore to begin with. LOLClick to expand...

I have had a quick read through this conversation, and I don't know if this will help. However, when I was pregnant with my daughter, my only symptoms in early pregnancy were VERY slight cramping (barely even the cramping I get when I'm due my period) which only lasted until I was 5 weeks, and I felt tired until around 10 weeks. I had NOTHING else! No sickness, no sore boobs ... nothing. So far, this pregnancy is also going the same way. She's now 18 months old :) I hope this helps, and best of luck to everyone :)


----------



## charlie15

mammytoerin said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepholdingon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steelergirl55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelleF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> My HSG number at 4w1d was 530. So your number sounds really high!
> 
> Ladies, can you please calm me down?? I woke up at 2 am and FREAKED out because my symptoms aren't getting stronger or worse. The only thing I have right now are slightly tender bb's. I had cramping and mild constipation but both have subsided. I have NO ms, no food aversions, cravings, nothing!
> 
> Please tell me that this is possible? I couldn't sleep all night thinking about if this pregnancy is not progressing properly...
> 
> I feel exactly the same way! I told hubby last night that I didn't feel pregnant because the only symptoms I had were sore boobs and slight cramping. :nope: But I tested again this morning and still 2 very dark lines. :shrug: I haven't had my HCG levels tested and my first doctor's appointment isn't even until 4/11! It's going to be a long 4 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> nikalicious, it's the same for me (sore boobs and slight cramping)...oh and the waiting for that scan!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have actually noticed that my bb's are a little LESS sore starting last night. Of course I Googled it right away and lots of other blogs say it is normal. I sure would love to hear from some of you ladies, though, if I'm not the only one. :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, I noticed today my boobs don't hurt nearly as much and I googled the crap out of it and got nowhere, lol. I'm sure I'll kick myself for complaining about not having a sore chest when I wake up tomorrow and can't move without screaming.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks + 2 according to LMP but probably around 5 weeks based on ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes I actually think I make my own boobs sore by touching and pushing on them so much to check if they are sore to begin with. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I have had a quick read through this conversation, and I don't know if this will help. However, when I was pregnant with my daughter, my only symptoms in early pregnancy were VERY slight cramping (barely even the cramping I get when I'm due my period) which only lasted until I was 5 weeks, and I felt tired until around 10 weeks. I had NOTHING else! No sickness, no sore boobs ... nothing. So far, this pregnancy is also going the same way. She's now 18 months old :) I hope this helps, and best of luck to everyone :)Click to expand...

As much as I have had some symptoms on and off, i saw a friend yesterday who has had 2 healthy babies and she had absolutely no symptoms at all in either pegnancy and was actually rowing until 14 weeks as wasn't even tired! hope this gives some reassurance to people without many symptoms. x


----------



## skweek35

In a way I would give anything to have no symptoms - not that I want to complain. 
I have had sore bbs since 3 weeks 4days, had a few crampy days (nothing really) but boy oh boy the ms has set in - yes its still only sea sick feeling but its enough to make me cranky!! 
Roll on 14 - 16 weeks when MS is hopefully a thing of the past!!


----------



## nikalicious

Has anyone been having shortness of breath? I can't seem to catch my breath today and I haven't really done anything strenuous!


----------



## bexxc

i go for a walk every day at lunch time and all last week it did seem a little harder to breathe once i got going.


----------



## Viking15

I had a scan yesterday at 6+5. There was a heartbeat and my bean is measuring right on.



My nausea is pretty constant. Sometimes eating helps sometimes it doesn't. I made chicken noodle soup last night from scratch and it was a major struggle. It may be the last time I cook anything until second tri. I was seriously green while prepping the chicken. I haven't actually vomited yet, but the nausea feels so real. I don't know why I don't actually vomit, but I am glad. 
Is anyone else as constipated as I am? I am miserable. I have tried eating steel cut oatmeal in the mornings, and that isn't helping. I have resorted to prune juice and dried prunes. Not helping much. I probably need to drink more water, and I am trying, but it is hard when I am feeling nauseous.


----------



## keepholdingon

Viking15 said:


> I had a scan yesterday at 6+5. There was a heartbeat and my bean is measuring right on.
> View attachment 355873
> 
> 
> View attachment 355875
> 
> My nausea is pretty constant. Sometimes eating helps sometimes it doesn't. I made chicken noodle soup last night from scratch and it was a major struggle. It may be the last time I cook anything until second tri. I was seriously green while prepping the chicken. I haven't actually vomited yet, but the nausea feels so real. I don't know why I don't actually vomit, but I am glad.
> Is anyone else as constipated as I am? I am miserable. I have tried eating steel cut oatmeal in the mornings, and that isn't helping. I have resorted to prune juice and dried prunes. Not helping much. I probably need to drink more water, and I am trying, but it is hard when I am feeling nauseous.

Well hello there little baby! Hope you are nice and cozy!!! Cute pic :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Ladies, I officially can't stop EATING!!!


----------



## Stephers35

CAValleygirl said:


> Ladies, I posted on the other November thread too buta couple of days, as I wrote, I woke up super panicked. All I had were slightly sore boobs, and my symptoms weren't progressing.
> 
> My dr suggested I come in for bloodwork to ease my mind over the weekend. It was literally the longest 24 hours EVER. My husband and I got out of the house and went to lunch, shopping, etc to get our minds off of it, but we were both feeling pretty uneasy (he really can only go off of what I tell him and I was a MESS!)...
> 
> Sure enough, in the middle of the Container Store, my dr called with the results. She said that they were FANTASTIC! My HCG went from 530 to 27,459 in ten days! It has a doubling rate of under two days!
> 
> So, even though my symptoms are hardly present (went to the gym, running around like normal), my hormones look GREAT.
> 
> Cant wait for my us on MONDAY!!!

Great to hear that your hormones are coming along and nothing to worry about!


----------



## keepholdingon

CAValleygirl said:


> Ladies, I officially can't stop EATING!!!

I wasn't even hungry today that much but I couldn't stop eating veggie sushi!!! I had 2 rolls for lunch and then 4 rolls for dinner!!! :O :O Utter sushi coma right about now. I feel like I am going to explode. 

My appetite was insatiable the first week after I found out, but the past 2 days I haven't really been hungry. I think the nausea is slowly creeping in, because I know I need to be eating and I go into the kitchen and just don't want to eat anything we have. Today was another story lol, probably because I was walking around all day and more active than I have been the past 2 weeks.


----------



## janna

Hi! Can I be added to Nov.23rd?
I just got my :bfp: today... A great St. Patrick's Day surprise! :cloud9:


----------



## HisGrace

janna said:


> Hi! Can I be added to Nov.23rd?
> I just got my :bfp: today... A great St. Patrick's Day surprise! :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Soon2Bee

Congrats to the new BFPs!

And a big congrats to CAvalleygirl! I am pretty anxious too. Go in for my US on Wed. So ready to see our (hopefully) sticky bean.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am nauseous 24/7.. anyone got any remedies?... i did the usually ones you hear about and they are NOT working!!


----------



## skweek35

I have heard that travel bands work. Dont know if you have tried them? I'm going to get some today and see if they work.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have not! thanks for the tip :)


----------



## skweek35

pleasure hun, hope they work


----------



## charlie15

I had some lemonade which has become my miracle fix, others swear by lemon sherbets or plain water with some fresh lemon squeezed in it. A friend of mine said full fat coke helped her. See if any of these helps, hope you find some relief, it's horrible!


----------



## keepholdingon

I've heard that cranberry juice w/ club soda and a bit of lime help!


----------



## valdree

Hello ladies! I am due my 4th baby on 16th November (but bound to be late if the other 3 are anything to go by lol).
I bought travel bands on Thursday because I am really nauseous and we are trying to keep this pregnancy a secret, until after my scan. I cant say they are helping much, but everyone is different.
V
xxx


----------



## CAValleygirl

wishfulmom2b said:


> i am nauseous 24/7.. anyone got any remedies?... i did the usually ones you hear about and they are NOT working!!

Haha Wishful, you asked for symptoms, they came with a vengeance! :happydance:

But seriously, I'm so so sorry you are going through that :/ I also hear travel bands work well.


----------



## BelleF

wishfulmom2b said:


> https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html
> 
> check out that site to see week 9! i'm goig at week 9 too :)

So cool! :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

This may be TMI but I was wondering...... are any of you ladies experiencing thick CM? I keep going to bathroom to check because it feel like AF came and I mc but I have not. Just lots of thick CM.

Sorry again for the TMI :blush:


----------



## nikalicious

MommaBarry said:


> This may be TMI but I was wondering...... are any of you ladies experiencing thick CM? I keep going to bathroom to check because it feel like AF came and I mc but I have not. Just lots of thick CM.
> 
> Sorry again for the TMI :blush:

You're not alone MommaBarry- I have the same thing going on but a couple of days ago it was really watery. I've read that it's normal.


----------



## booflebump

Can I pop my name down on this list too? Due 6th November xxx


----------



## charlie15

MommaBarry said:


> This may be TMI but I was wondering...... are any of you ladies experiencing thick CM? I keep going to bathroom to check because it feel like AF came and I mc but I have not. Just lots of thick CM.
> 
> Sorry again for the TMI :blush:

Yep everyday for the last 3-4 weeks, totally normal and healthy due to increased blood flow down there!


----------



## mellllly

Welcome new ladies!!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies, can I join? EDD Nov 23! 

:happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone! Morning sickness is not fun. I've noticed eating heavy starches have really helped me. For me basically: potatoes and tortillas. Ginger hasn't really helped this time, the bands didn't help with my oldest so I haven't gotten them again to try, but I do remember that lemon helped me a lot! :) 

I know I am completely exhausted and have zero energy on top of the morning sickness....Oh how fun pregnancy is! ;)


----------



## MommaBarry

ashleywalton said:


> Hi everyone! Morning sickness is not fun. I've noticed eating heavy starches have really helped me. For me basically: potatoes and tortillas. Ginger hasn't really helped this time, the bands didn't help with my oldest so I haven't gotten them again to try, but I do remember that lemon helped me a lot! :)
> 
> I know I am completely exhausted and have zero energy on top of the morning sickness....Oh how fun pregnancy is! ;)

 Hope you find some relief soon :hugs:


----------



## CAValleygirl

I had a couple of nights of nausea but nothing today :/


----------



## MommaBarry

:happydance: Made it to week 6 woohoo :dance:

Happy Monday everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## SpringerS

wishfulmom2b said:


> i am nauseous 24/7.. anyone got any remedies?... i did the usually ones you hear about and they are NOT working!!

I think everyone is different so we all have to find our own solutions to some extent. I find that bitter things help. Grapefruit juice, the battery acid flavoured yellow type, is my very best friend. I couldn't survive without it. I sip it throughout the day and I freeze it in ice-cube trays to suck on when I feel really bad. I have ordered some ice-lolly trays and will be making grapefruit ice-lollies as soon as they arrive which I will suck on while I walk the dogs. I also find that sleep is my friend. If I feel really awful but have the opportunity to nap, I tend to feel a good deal better when I wake up.

My new habit is to nap after I walk my dogs. 1. the walk exhausts me, 2. I live by a river so leaving the dogs in the kitchen and garden while I go to bed saves me from the _stench_ of damp fur (stupid super smell ability) and 3. I give them their dinner after the walk so they can fart in peace while they digest. Nothing worse than a dog fart - morning sickness combo.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi Ladies!! I'd love to join you! I just got my BFP yesterday and my EDD is November 27.


----------



## hollsarena

So I'm just over 6 weeks. I told my boss last week because I wasn't feeling well and have been going to the restroom more than normal and didn't want her to think I was slacking. Well that was a HUGE mistake:( I told her I wasn't telling a lot of people yet because it was so early so if we could please keep this between us I would appriciate that. First thing she does is goes and tells the HR director...UGH. Then she tells her best friend who tells another co worker who tells another coworker who tells me. By this time I was really upset but still able to let it go. This morning some guys come out of a management meeting and tell me congratulations. I ask them for what and they inform me my boss has just announced to EVERYONE in the MANAGEMENT meeting that I'm expecting. I am so upset...sorry I just needed to vent:( Not a good day.


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: hollsarena. That really sucks that she spilled the beans like that. I hope it doesn't stress you out too much.


----------



## hollsarena

Thanks...Its stressing me out a lot right now. I already was feeling like crap this morning and ddin't sleep well last night. I don't think it would have been right to do that without confronting me even if I hadn't said I wasn't telling a lot of people yet. I'm really letting it get at me...and I know I need to stop for the babys sake if nothing else:( But thanks for the hugs...that helps!


----------



## rottpaw

Holls I'm so sorry your boss is acting like that. Try not to stress! Hugs!


----------



## Bergebabe

thats terrible!!

can you speak to the HR dept and make a complaint?


----------



## colsy

Anybody still wishing they had symptoms? If I tell you that since Friday afternoon I've felt as though I was going to die, would you change your mind?

I had forgotten how utterly unremitting the nausea of morning sickness can be. I've had about three awake hours since Friday afternoon when I haven't felt constantly nauseous. I haven't vomited once, but sometimes I wish I would as it feels like that might make me feel better.

I have barely eaten since Friday night, and I'm getting hunger tummy pains on top of the nausea. But I can't think of a single thing I want to eat - or at least, I think of it, eat it, and then about ten minutes later it's all I can taste and I wish I hadn't eaten anything. Eggs (only scrambled) and avocados are just about manageable. Oh, and rice pudding. But the obvious things like plain white bread, oven chips, baked potatoes, cheese -- no, no, no!

I am VERY fortunate that my OH and I are both self-employed and work half-time each, alternating the other half of our time with our son. If I had to do childcare every day at the moment, I think I would have given up by now :dohh: I had our LO on my own all day on Sunday, and I just don't know how I coped - he got soooo bored, I couldn't face the thought of leaving the house so we just did books and jigsaws and trainset all day. But I'm not sure how many days like that he'll put up with. He is such an outdoor boy, but just walking down our road half kills me at the moment, that there's no way I'd make it to the swings or the shops.

I just can't remember how long my M/S lasted for last time. I have a feeling it went before 12 weeks, so I am praying for that day. I do remember that I LOVED the second trimester and felt amazing, so I am really looking forward to that.

Oh, we told our parents yesterday. OH's parents were pleased, as expected. My mum said "well, well, congratulations" and then pretty much changed the subject. Long story, much "history" and "baggage", but let's just say her response wasn't exactly unexpected.


----------



## hollsarena

There is only one HR person here at this location. Its a big company but there are only about 25 at this particular location and the HR manager just so happens to be good friends with her:( Maybe I'm just over reacting...I don't know. I wanna talk to my boss but I'm afraid I'll just start crying.


----------



## Viking15

Holls, that is unbelievable! You specifically asked her to not tell anyone, but she tells the whole office? What a bitch!


----------



## hollsarena

yeah I was upset when she told her friend who told a friend who told a friend who told me...but when she ANNOUNCED it at a MANAGEMENT meeting I wanted to cry. WHY would she do that? Its still so early!


----------



## Viking15

Because she is selfish.


----------



## hollsarena

no kidding! Its taking everything I have to not up and leave today...UGH. I'm slowly calming down but i'm not handling it so well.


----------



## Bookity

I think in my workplace (okay, where I USED to work), if a manager was asked to keep something in confidence like that and then went and told everyone, they should be in some kind of trouble! Honestly. I'm sorry you're one HR person can't be counted on to help you. That's a crappy situation! I didn't tell at my work until I was around 11 weeks (eta: with my first). I think at the time I had a really crappy cold and my MS was reaching it's peak, so I was pretty miserable and wanted them to know I wasn't slacking.


----------



## hollsarena

yeah I wish I had waited. I just thought telling the one person who needs to know why I'm being the way I am would be a good idea. Obviously it was a MISTAKE...guess I'll know if there is every a next time...though my goal is to be a stay at home mom so hopefully I only have less than 8 more months to keep my head up. Thanks everyone for the support...makes me feel like I'm not overreacting. I just don't know if I should talk to her about it or not.


----------



## Mrs.326

hollsarena said:


> yeah I was upset when she told her friend who told a friend who told a friend who told me...but when she ANNOUNCED it at a MANAGEMENT meeting I wanted to cry. WHY would she do that? Its still so early!

Do think it stems from jealousy? Not that it's an excuse, but I can't imagine why one woman would do this to another woman??? It's really insensitive and unprofessional. Sorry you're dealing with this... you're a better woman that me! I would have flown off the handles and told my boss exactly how crappy I thought it was.


----------



## hollsarena

Mrs.326 said:


> hollsarena said:
> 
> 
> yeah I was upset when she told her friend who told a friend who told a friend who told me...but when she ANNOUNCED it at a MANAGEMENT meeting I wanted to cry. WHY would she do that? Its still so early!
> 
> Do think it stems from jealousy? Not that it's an excuse, but I can't imagine why one woman would do this to another woman??? It's really insensitive and unprofessional. Sorry you're dealing with this... you're a better woman that me! I would have flown off the handles and told my boss exactly how crappy I thought it was.Click to expand...

I don't know...she is old enough to be my mom. We have (or should I say HAD) a very good working relationship so I can't figure it out. I know she has a big mouth but I still thought I could trust her when it came down to something I asked her to keep confidential. Obviously I was mistaken.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Holls, I totally don't think you are over reacting. I think your boss needed to tell the HR team to ensure you're covered but it's HRs responsibility to be discreet. It's part of the job! I would have a little word with the HR Manager, even though she's friends with your boss. It's totally unacceptable. Just mentioned that you are upset as it's such a delicate time and you really don't want people to know. xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Like Bookity said, I've worked for several companies where this would be a serious disciplinary matter.


----------



## Blackbuttafly

Please add me too: :bfpn 9th March. EDD 16th November:crib: :kiss:er!


----------



## hollsarena

I know...At least give me two more weeks then I'll feel better...though I would have waited even longer than that to tell a lot of people here. I also just found out that I guess not only does everyone in the office know now this was a region wide conference call...so Everyone in the surrounding 3 states in our company now know!!!


----------



## myvirgoways

hollsarena said:


> I know...At least give me two more weeks then I'll feel better...though I would have waited even longer than that to tell a lot of people here. I also just found out that I guess not only does everyone in the office know now this was a region wide conference call...so Everyone in the surrounding 3 states in our company now know!!!

That's definitely illegal and grounds for firing.


----------



## hollsarena

Really? But if I can't turn to our HR manager than who do I go to?


----------



## Bookity

hollsarena said:


> Really? But if I can't turn to our HR manager than who do I go to?

maybe your boss's boss?


----------



## HalfThyme007

hollsarena said:


> Really? But if I can't turn to our HR manager than who do I go to?

The HR person is really the only one to talk to (IMHO). I can't imagine someone in HR dismissing feelings after a pregnant woman walks in and tells them they were offended by the sharing of private medical/health information. Can you imagine if (god forbid) the medical condition you were telling your boss about was cancer, or AIDS, and now it's been told to everyone? Spreading ANY kind of private information about someone's health condition is a violation regardless of the condition (even if it's a happy one like being pregnant :). It's still YOUR information, YOUR condition, to be able to share with people at YOUR leisure/when YOU are comfortable with it, not them. 

As ridiculous as this sounds, it is possible the HR person and your boss don't know/can't comprehend that what they did was rude and violatory to you, so if you sit down and make them aware of how you feel and what they've done, it's possible they may understand and apologize. If you don't tell them, they'll never know how you feel.....what's obvious to you may not be to them (I only say this because I've run across one too many coworkers that are not the brightest crayon in the box).

Please speak up, if for no other reason than to put to rest your anger and not feel like your rights were trampled on. Sorry you have to deal with this now! :hugs:

xoxoxo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Halfthyme has put it so well.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I estimate Nov 18th from my bbt charting. Cute little bitty scorpio. :D


----------



## Stephers35

Hollserna- This appears to be a hipaa violation. Your manager did have an obligation to alert HR due to this at some point becoming an FMLA issue. She also had a responsibility to keep this information private which she did not do. You have three options: Go to your HR Manager or find someone at the corporate level so that you feel protected. Option two is to be honest and upfront with your boss that she hurt you and what she did was inappropriate. Both options could turn a bad situation worse however. Finally, you can chalk it up to your boss being a social moron and try to move past it and assume that she just a bit too excited for you.

This is exactly why people don't say anything until they are further along. Some people just can't stop themselves from taking your good news and making it their own.

It definately is a HIPAA violation though, so if you wanted to do something about it, you absolutely can!


----------



## hollsarena

Thanks guys...guess I have to figure out what to do now. I'll keep you posted and keep our fingers crossed for me please!


----------



## Bookity

Agh, my nose has become my daughter's favorite teether. I get close, she grabs my hair and throws herself at my face and bites down on my nose! There's no teeth broken thru yet, so it's not that bad... Yet. I imagine it'd hurt a lot when she has teeth.

Holls- keep us updated! I really hope that your boss didn't realize what a mistake she was making. And like Stephers said, definitely a HIPPA violation. And also with Halfthyme about how you might want to go about handling it.


----------



## HisGrace

Holls, I agree with Stephers. Talk to someone at the corporate level if you don't feel comfortable talking to the HR person in your office. I hope everything works out.


----------



## LadyW

I'm due 26th nov - can I go on the list - thanks


----------



## Meandmybucket

My first prenatal visit is next Monday, so I won't have a more accurate EDD until then. But for now the online calculators estimate November 15


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had no symptoms-was freaking out. got 24/7 nausea- felt better. prayed it go away- has left and now i am freaking out and want it back!

i feel like a crazy person!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

wishfulmom2b said:


> i had no symptoms-was freaking out. got 24/7 nausea- felt better. prayed it go away- has left and now i am freaking out and want it back!
> 
> i feel like a crazy person!!!!!!!!

you're not the only crazy person! i'm freaked out because i have no symptoms. i told dh last night that i would feel a whole lot better if i just started to feel pregnant!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i was a nervous wreck! when i got sickness i felt so much better mentally but then soon realized this isnt that fun not being able to eat or brush my teeth! it went on for a few days 24/7 and now i feel fine? and i'm back to freaking out! this is not easy! 3 more weeks until drs appt... a lifetime i swear!


----------



## bexxc

we have an early scan a week from today. i think i'll feel better just knowing everything is going as planned so far--even though it will likely be too early to find a heartbeat. i know i'll still be worried, but i hope it'll help a bit.


----------



## nikalicious

bexxc said:


> we have an early scan a week from today. i think i'll feel better just knowing everything is going as planned so far--even though it will likely be too early to find a heartbeat. i know i'll still be worried, but i hope it'll help a bit.

I freaked out today because my symptoms have been diminishing over the last couple of days and I had a horrible miscarriage dream Saturday night. :cry: I emailed my doctor and have an early scan tomorrow to make sure everything is ok. 

I hate to wish symptoms on anyone, but if it makes you feel better, which I know I would, then i hope you ladies get something soon! :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

thanks, nikalicious! i dont' know what kind of nutball this has turned me into!!! who would ever wish to feel like crud? dh and i were ltttc and after 22 months i just want everything to go just right even though i know much of it is out of my hands.


----------



## hopestruck

Great group! I'm due Nov 26 :)


----------



## bexxc

hi again, hopestruck! :hi:


----------



## nikalicious

bexxc said:


> thanks, nikalicious! i dont' know what kind of nutball this has turned me into!!! who would ever wish to feel like crud? dh and i were ltttc and after 22 months i just want everything to go just right even though i know much of it is out of my hands.

Seriously? Who would ASK to have nausea/vomiting and feel like crap?! :wave: Crazy hormonal pregnant women, that's who! :loopy:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my dr knows i have an anxiety disorder so i feel like i cant call with concerns because she'll think its just my anxiety or me being irrationally nervous... i wish i waited to tell her. i told her over the phone hoping she would see me before 10 weeks but no luck. now that my nausea has gone away i am back to being a nervous wreck!


----------



## LadyW

hopestruck said:


> Great group! I'm due Nov 26 :)

We're due the same day


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey can I join? Im due on the 29th! xx


----------



## rottpaw

Bexx, you are 1 day different from me and honestly im not having many symptoms compared to my first pgcy, but I've had two beta checks so far and all is as perfect as it can be numbers wise. 

So Bex and wishful and nikalicious, try not to worry girls! Wishful, I am so sorry you cant get in to your dr. Earlier than 10 weeks! Is there a private scan place near you that could at least peek for you? 

And wishful, did I see you on the 35+ttc#3 thread, or am I getting my threads mixed up? :dohh: 

I'm actually only on #2 but I enjoyed that thread and seems like maybe I saw you there? 

Okay girls, everyone have a happy morning and TRY not to worry lol! Hugs!


----------



## SpringerS

My symptoms have gone walkabout today. I have a _really_ bad feeling about it.


----------



## stitchycat

Ugh, the morning sickness decided to ramp up over the weekend. I actually had to take yesterday off as I couldn't sleep Sunday night from the queasiness. Just looking at the computer screen makes me green, and it's taking me 3x as long to do anything at work. What seemed to make me feel better yesterday isn't working today. :shrug: Silly pregnancy hormones, can't they make up their mind?


----------



## HalfThyme007

What happened to CAValleyGirl? Remembered that she had a scan yesterday....I was lookin forward to seeing cute pics!

I'm going in today to hopefully get an HCG/Progesterone level check. So nervous! But hopefully the numbers will give me some peace of mind one way or the other. Tomorrow is my birthday....it would sure be great to have some reassuring news!

Anyway, hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing splendid! xoxo

PS: for those of you suffering with all day sickness, I recently discovered lemonade has been a life saver for me!


----------



## rottpaw

Halfthyme, I hope you get great beta numbers, and happy birthday! Mine is Friday. :hugs:


----------



## HalfThyme007

rottpaw said:


> Halfthyme, I hope you get great beta numbers, and happy birthday! Mine is Friday. :hugs:

Thank you :) I appreciate that....I hope so too! 

Hooray for March birthdays! Hope yours is fab as well :)


----------



## Soon2Bee

I wished for it........and it came......MS! I have not been feeling great. Haven't actually thrown up yet, but have almost many times. My sister called when I was shopping a Target and asked how I was doing. I told her not good, she thought I meant something had happened. I told her everything was fine, just feeling REALLY sick. She then told be to "Suck it up"!!! I couldn't get off the phone with her fast enough. Totally started crying in the middle of Target. Other than my DH she is the only one we have told, and the only one I have to talk to. I guess she isn't the supportive person I thought she was.

On another note, I go in for my first app tomorrow. Will have my first US and blood work done. Nervous and excited.


----------



## ashleywalton

Sorry to those that MS has got. It has its control on me that is for sure! I hope you all find relief somehow. :)


----------



## auntylolo

Just booked myself an early scan for saturday:happydance: will be 7+1, I'm so excited but trying not to be just in case:wacko:


----------



## jrwifey18

LadyW said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Great group! I'm due Nov 26 :)
> 
> We're due the same dayClick to expand...

I'm due that day too yayy


----------



## allets

Hey Ladies

I found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow


----------



## Bookity

allets said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow

Congratulations!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats! xx


----------



## hopestruck

jrwifey18 said:


> LadyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Great group! I'm due Nov 26 :)
> 
> We're due the same day Click to expand...
> 
> I'm due that day too yayyClick to expand...

Hooray, bump buddies! I'll add you to my friend list so we can keep in touch. :friends:


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone...I think I am due on November 15, will go earlier due to a c-section, but right now that is my calculated due date online. I have an appt Thursday for an ultrasound and bloodwork. 

I have been extremely tired, sore boobs, some nausea, cramping and bloating. I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## rottpaw

michelle01 said:


> Hi everyone...I think I am due on November 15, will go earlier due to a c-section, but right now that is my calculated due date online. I have an appt Thursday for an ultrasound and bloodwork.
> 
> I have been extremely tired, sore boobs, some nausea, cramping and bloating. I hope everyone else is doing good!

Michelle, congrats on your successful ivf! Your betas look great so far!


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm just popping in to say hello. I'm not sure when my EDD is yet as my first appointment isn't until the 30th, but it is somewhere between Nov 10-20th. I'm so excited for my first appointment I can hardly stand it!


----------



## MommaBarry

HalfThyme007 said:


> What happened to CAValleyGirl? Remembered that she had a scan yesterday....I was lookin forward to seeing cute pics!
> 
> I'm going in today to hopefully get an HCG/Progesterone level check. So nervous! But hopefully the numbers will give me some peace of mind one way or the other. Tomorrow is my birthday....it would sure be great to have some reassuring news!
> 
> Anyway, hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing splendid! xoxo
> 
> PS: for those of you suffering with all day sickness, I recently discovered lemonade has been a life saver for me!

I was also wondering about CAValleyGirl. I hope everything went well


----------



## ashleywalton

MommaBarry said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> What happened to CAValleyGirl? Remembered that she had a scan yesterday....I was lookin forward to seeing cute pics!
> 
> I'm going in today to hopefully get an HCG/Progesterone level check. So nervous! But hopefully the numbers will give me some peace of mind one way or the other. Tomorrow is my birthday....it would sure be great to have some reassuring news!
> 
> Anyway, hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing splendid! xoxo
> 
> PS: for those of you suffering with all day sickness, I recently discovered lemonade has been a life saver for me!
> 
> I was also wondering about CAValleyGirl. I hope everything went wellClick to expand...

Me too. I have been thinkin about her all day. I really hope everything went okay as well...


----------



## hopestruck

ESwemba84 said:


> I'm just popping in to say hello. I'm not sure when my EDD is yet as my first appointment isn't until the 30th, but it is somewhere between Nov 10-20th. I'm so excited for my first appointment I can hardly stand it!

Welcome and congrats! My first appointment is 2 days after yours on the 2nd :)


----------



## Cubinthehub

Hi Ladies, better take me off the list. :-( A very emotional day for us but we will not stop trying until we have a healthy baby one day. I wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancies, so many exciting times ahead for all of you!!


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm so sorry cubinthehub :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

Oh my gosh I lost you all for like a week!! Wasn't this thread in the first trimester forum?! I'm so glad I found all you November girls again :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Cubinthehub said:


> Hi Ladies, better take me off the list. :-( A very emotional day for us but we will not stop trying until we have a healthy baby one day. I wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancies, so many exciting times ahead for all of you!!

I'm so sorry for your loss Cubinthehub. I've been there and I know how hard it is. Hope you and your partner can have lots of good cuddle time this week. Stay hopeful - you will get your baby. big big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## jrwifey18

I'm due the 26th ladies


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so very sorry cubintheclub :hug: :hug:

i am also wondering about CAvalleygirl i really hope things went okay.. we are all thinking of you :hug: xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Im so sorry cubinthehub :hugs: Best of luck for fast sticky BFP

CAValleygirl hope to hear from you soon, we are all concerned :hugs:


Every morning I am waking up with the worst headache. It almost feels like a hangover headache with achey body. Tylenol kind of helps, but I gag when I take them 

Hope everyone has a wonderful tuesday :flower:


----------



## Reedy

Can I join please?
I'm due 3rd November x


----------



## wildflower86

Nov 3rd for me :baby:


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: cubinthehub :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

Cavalleygirl I'm thinking of you :hugs:

Today is my first prenatal appt :yipee: I can't hardly wait!!! Sooo looking forward to seeing my little love bug and it's heartbeat :wohoo: Woke up this morning to tons of snow, on the 2nd day of spring haha, 11am can't get here soon enough!!!


----------



## Bookity

MommyH said:


> Cavalleygirl I'm thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Today is my first prenatal appt :yipee: I can't hardly wait!!! Sooo looking forward to seeing my little love bug and it's heartbeat :wohoo: Woke up this morning to tons of snow, on the 2nd day of spring haha, 11am can't get here soon enough!!!

I'm excited for your appointment! Your weather sounds like what the weather SHOULD be around here this time of year, but it's been rather unseasonably warm! I think we're supposed to hit 88 today!


----------



## HisGrace

My first appt is today too. I have no clue what to expect, but I have learned from this board no to expect a hb until around 7 or 8 weeks. I am guessing they will just draw blood and ask questions. I dont even want an US because regardless of what i know, I would still probably end up upset if we dont see anything.


----------



## MommyH

HisGrace said:


> My first appt is today too. I have no clue what to expect, but I have learned from this board no to expect a hb until around 7 or 8 weeks. I am guessing they will just draw blood and ask questions. I dont even want an US because regardless of what i know, I would still probably end up upset if we dont see anything.

It's pretty common to see a heartbeat by now ;) I'm getting an u/s, I had one last week at 5w1d and saw the gestational sack and yolk sack so this week I'm looking forward to seeing the fetal pole and hopefully a heartbeat :) hope you have a great appt too!!


----------



## MommyH

Bookity said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> Cavalleygirl I'm thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Today is my first prenatal appt :yipee: I can't hardly wait!!! Sooo looking forward to seeing my little love bug and it's heartbeat :wohoo: Woke up this morning to tons of snow, on the 2nd day of spring haha, 11am can't get here soon enough!!!
> 
> I'm excited for your appointment! Your weather sounds like what the weather SHOULD be around here this time of year, but it's been rather unseasonably warm! I think we're supposed to hit 88 today!Click to expand...

Haha I have a friend from Michigan whom I told this morning I was going to delete off Facebook so I didn't have to see her sunburn pictures today :rofl:


----------



## AMM1031

Bookity said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> Cavalleygirl I'm thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Today is my first prenatal appt :yipee: I can't hardly wait!!! Sooo looking forward to seeing my little love bug and it's heartbeat :wohoo: Woke up this morning to tons of snow, on the 2nd day of spring haha, 11am can't get here soon enough!!!
> 
> I'm excited for your appointment! Your weather sounds like what the weather SHOULD be around here this time of year, but it's been rather unseasonably warm! I think we're supposed to hit 88 today!Click to expand...

I will TAKE this WEATHER in MI all the time, I am OK with NO SNOW IN MARCH.....88 might be a bit warm but its better then 10 below:happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

MommyH said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> My first appt is today too. I have no clue what to expect, but I have learned from this board no to expect a hb until around 7 or 8 weeks. I am guessing they will just draw blood and ask questions. I dont even want an US because regardless of what i know, I would still probably end up upset if we dont see anything.
> 
> It's pretty common to see a heartbeat by now ;) I'm getting an u/s, I had one last week at 5w1d and saw the gestational sack and yolk sack so this week I'm looking forward to seeing the fetal pole and hopefully a heartbeat :) hope you have a great appt too!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Now I am going to get my hopes up. I hope we get to see something then.


----------



## Bookity

AMM1031 said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> Cavalleygirl I'm thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Today is my first prenatal appt :yipee: I can't hardly wait!!! Sooo looking forward to seeing my little love bug and it's heartbeat :wohoo: Woke up this morning to tons of snow, on the 2nd day of spring haha, 11am can't get here soon enough!!!
> 
> I'm excited for your appointment! Your weather sounds like what the weather SHOULD be around here this time of year, but it's been rather unseasonably warm! I think we're supposed to hit 88 today!Click to expand...
> 
> I will TAKE this WEATHER in MI all the time, I am OK with NO SNOW IN MARCH.....88 might be a bit warm but its better then 10 below:happydance:Click to expand...

I completely agree. I was only commenting on how completely out of the ordinary it is. I am no fan of snow or winter. This weather suits me just fine!


----------



## BelleF

Soon2Bee said:


> I wished for it........and it came......MS! I have not been feeling great. Haven't actually thrown up yet, but have almost many times. My sister called when I was shopping a Target and asked how I was doing. I told her not good, she thought I meant something had happened. I told her everything was fine, just feeling REALLY sick. She then told be to "Suck it up"!!! I couldn't get off the phone with her fast enough. Totally started crying in the middle of Target. Other than my DH she is the only one we have told, and the only one I have to talk to. I guess she isn't the supportive person I thought she was.
> 
> On another note, I go in for my first app tomorrow. Will have my first US and blood work done. Nervous and excited.

Oh Soon2Bee maybe she didn't mean anything by it...I feel my mood is really up and down! One moment I'm incredibly happy and then the next everyone annoys me and then suddenly I'm crying! Maybe she was just stressed out when she thought something was "really" wrong?

:hugs: to you!

Welcome new girls!

I'm so sorry cubinthehub, hoping you'll get a sticky bean soon!

I hope those of you who've got scans and meetings with OB/GYNs have great ones!


----------



## stitchycat

Cubinthehub - I'm so sorry :hugs:

MommaH and HisGrace - I'm so excited for you! Please share the pics of the baby with us ;)


----------



## nikalicious

HisGrace said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> My first appt is today too. I have no clue what to expect, but I have learned from this board no to expect a hb until around 7 or 8 weeks. I am guessing they will just draw blood and ask questions. I dont even want an US because regardless of what i know, I would still probably end up upset if we dont see anything.
> 
> It's pretty common to see a heartbeat by now ;) I'm getting an u/s, I had one last week at 5w1d and saw the gestational sack and yolk sack so this week I'm looking forward to seeing the fetal pole and hopefully a heartbeat :) hope you have a great appt too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Now I am going to get my hopes up. I hope we get to see something then.Click to expand...

His Grace- I had my scan yesterday and thought I was about 6 weeks along, however the doctor said that because of my cycle, I am more around 5. We were able to see the gestational sac and a little tiny speck inside of the yolk. The doctor said we should be able to see the heartbeat at our next appointment next Friday. Good luck at your appointment! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







5week scan.pdf
File size: 53 KB
Views: 15


----------



## SpringerS

I'm very sorry cubinthehub, hopefully your next pregnancy will be healthy.


----------



## SpringerS

I had my early scan today and all is great. I have the picture posted in the other thread.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Cubinthehub said:


> Hi Ladies, better take me off the list. :-( A very emotional day for us but we will not stop trying until we have a healthy baby one day. I wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancies, so many exciting times ahead for all of you!!

So, so, so, sorry. :( You have a wonderful attitude! Best wishes during your recovery xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## BelleF

Congratulations nickalicious and SpringerS!

Cool!


----------



## hopestruck

MommyH said:


> Cavalleygirl I'm thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Today is my first prenatal appt :yipee: I can't hardly wait!!! Sooo looking forward to seeing my little love bug and it's heartbeat :wohoo: Woke up this morning to tons of snow, on the 2nd day of spring haha, 11am can't get here soon enough!!!




HisGrace said:


> My first appt is today too. I have no clue what to expect, but I have learned from this board no to expect a hb until around 7 or 8 weeks. I am guessing they will just draw blood and ask questions. I dont even want an US because regardless of what i know, I would still probably end up upset if we dont see anything.



Best wishes for your appointments today ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## ashleywalton

So sorry cubinthehub. Treat yourself extra special! :hugs:

Great pictures ladies & good luck to those that have their appts/scans today! 

Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cubinthehub I am so sorry :hugs: I wish you all the best and hope you have a happy and healthy bean very soon. xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think i'm getting a test of how to deal with summer with a belly today! seasonal highs in boston, MA are usually 45 in march... 89 degrees today!!! my lord! totally not ready!!

other then that feeling good.. which worries me.. where did my nausea go?!?!


----------



## MommyH

I measured right on exact time for my due date :wohoo: dr was impressed about my BFP chart and that I was right on for my due date based on ovulation of November 12th, I'm 6w2d here is our little love bug :happydance: Oh and we saw his beautiful heart fluttering away!!

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6cd36fae.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/a607965b.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/9b6d8f64.jpg


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, MommyH! That is so great!!! :)

I noticed you said "his" heart... mothers intuition?? :)


----------



## rottpaw

Yayyy for heartbeats and great scans!


----------



## bexxc

hooray, mommyh!! that's great news!!!!


----------



## MommyH

Yes I definitely feel this one as a boy ;) I always refer to baby as 'he' without even realizing it!!


----------



## rottpaw

I refer to mine as "he" too lol, think its because I'm just so use to te idea now that I have one boy already! 

Okay ladies, I hope everyone has a great night! I go for my Hcg and progesterone check at 8 tomorrow morning and will let you know how it goes!


----------



## HalfThyme007

I go for my HCG check tomorrow morning as well....really hope this one is viable and the numbers look good. Good luck ladies! 

Love the scan pics -- so exciting!! :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Half I'll be thinking of you! Please update when you get your results and I will do the same!


----------



## MommyH

CAvalleygirl I'm still thinking of you and hoping you and baby are okay :hugs:


----------



## natasharobin

Finally got a widwife appointment! March 27th, looking forward to it after trying to get in for 3 weeks now :)


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH said:


> CAvalleygirl I'm still thinking of you and hoping you and baby are okay :hugs:

Me too!! Hope everything is peachy for her.

Awww, to the scan pics!!! And since we have the same due date now I know what my little one looks like. I have one week and one day until my first doc appointment. Have a feeling it will be nothing more than blood work and the normal history. 

I also love your ticker with the baby belly pics. ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

8 days without a BM now... calling dr tmrw.. no fun!!


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> CAvalleygirl I'm still thinking of you and hoping you and baby are okay :hugs:
> 
> Me too!! Hope everything is peachy for her.
> 
> Awww, to the scan pics!!! And since we have the same due date now I know what my little one looks like. I have one week and one day until my first doc appointment. Have a feeling it will be nothing more than blood work and the normal history.
> 
> I also love your ticker with the baby belly pics. ADORABLE!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I am baby belly and pregnancy obsessed to say the least lol I LOVE everything about all of it! My first appt included 12 viles of blood and they had to poke both arms since she missed on the first one ughh, not a full on PAP but an exam with the dreaded cold metal duck bill clamp, a full history on both hubby and I and my daughters pregnancy, a physical exam of breast, ovaries, uterus, heart sound, lung sound etc, and then our awesome ultrasound!! We were there with the dr for right at an hour :) can't wait for your appt!!


----------



## hopestruck

wishfulmom2b said:


> 8 days without a BM now... calling dr tmrw.. no fun!!

Oh that is just not fun! Have you tried taking omega supplements/fish oil? It can really help!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have not! ill see what the dr says tomorrow... i hope this problem is fixed soon!ughh


----------



## hopestruck

wishfulmom2b said:


> i have not! ill see what the dr says tomorrow... i hope this problem is fixed soon!ughh

I try to remember to take about a tablespoon every day. There's a really great brand called Barleans that makes a super tasty fruit-flavoured mix (I take Mango-Peach): https://www.barleans.com/omega-swirl.asp. Doesn't taste fishy at all, and keeps things moving! Anyway, Omega + DHA is usually recommended in pregnancy for baby's brain/hormonal balance, so it can't hurt :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank youu!!


----------



## loob53

OMG there are lots of us due November xxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Feeling totally nauseous today for the first time, probably because I'm planning to tell my parents tonight!!!!! This will be their first grandchild, and I absolutely can not wait! It's crazy I just realized that today is one week since I had my BFP, which means I'm one week more pregnant than when I found out! I can't wait for my first appointment next Friday so I can find out my actual due date (the one on my ticker is my guestimated date based on my LMP). Anyway, just checking in!


----------



## keepholdingon

ESwemba84 said:


> Feeling totally nauseous today for the first time, probably because I'm planning to tell my parents tonight!!!!! This will be their first grandchild, and I absolutely can not wait! It's crazy I just realized that today is one week since I had my BFP, which means I'm one week more pregnant than when I found out! I can't wait for my first appointment next Friday so I can find out my actual due date (the one on my ticker is my guestimated date based on my LMP). Anyway, just checking in!

It's crazy isn't it! Sometimes the time drags but then I think that it was 16 DAYS AGO that I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## CAValleygirl

HI LADIES!!!!!

I so apologize for falling off the map! To be honest, my anxiety was getting the best of me and up until the scan I FOR SURE thought it would be bad...I just had such a bad feeling. Waiting in the doctors office was one of the scariest feelings. I kept preparing myself for bad news. 

Well, we go into the ultrasound room, and low and behold, in one second we not only saw our heartbeat, but we HEARD it! At 6w1d! My husband and I both cried. It was the most special moment of my life...

My doctor said we measured closer to 6w4d but I'm going to leave my due date where it is for now. I was so panicky, and I asked my doctor if he had any advice for how I can relieve my consistent fear of miscarriage (does anyone else have this like I do?? I know I am a bit of a worrier by nature, but this is ridiculous) and he suggested I try not to obsess and maybe stay off boards like these. I did for a few days and to be honest, it was nice to give my mind a bit of a break... But I missed you all!!

I think the further along in pregnancy we get, the better I will feel. It was just so hard (and still is) feeling like I was comparing myself to everyone else that was as far along as I was (why no MS, how come I feel good still, am I still pregnant?!?!) that it just got a bit tiring for me. 

It's good catching up on all of your pregnancies though! 

I'm so sorry, Cubinthehub :(


----------



## myvirgoways

CAValleygirl said:


> HI LADIES!!!!!
> 
> I so apologize for falling off the map! To be honest, my anxiety was getting the best of me and up until the scan I FOR SURE thought it would be bad...I just had such a bad feeling. Waiting in the doctors office was one of the scariest feelings. I kept preparing myself for bad news.
> 
> Well, we go into the ultrasound room, and low and behold, in one second we not only saw our heartbeat, but we HEARD it! At 6w1d! My husband and I both cried. It was the most special moment of my life...
> 
> My doctor said we measured closer to 6w4d but I'm going to leave my due date where it is for now. I was so panicky, and I asked my doctor if he had any advice for how I can relieve my consistent fear of miscarriage (does anyone else have this like I do?? I know I am a bit of a worrier by nature, but this is ridiculous) and he suggested I try not to obsess and maybe stay off boards like these. I did for a few days and to be honest, it was nice to give my mind a bit of a break... But I missed you all!!
> 
> I think the further along in pregnancy we get, the better I will feel. It was just so hard (and still is) feeling like I was comparing myself to everyone else that was as far along as I was (why no MS, how come I feel good still, am I still pregnant?!?!) that it just got a bit tiring for me.
> 
> It's good catching up on all of your pregnancies though!
> 
> I'm so sorry, Cubinthehub :(

So happy your ultrasound went well!! Congratulations!!!!

I have this same fear of miscarriage, partly because I google everything and because I had a chemical pregnancy in December after trying for a year! I notice that some of these message boards tend to be us ladies posting constantly about worrying, which in turn makes me worry more, so I totally get where you are coming from. Just remember that after you see a heartbeat, the chances of miscarriage fall even further! :thumbup: Welcome back! :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

CAValleygirl said:


> HI LADIES!!!!!
> 
> I so apologize for falling off the map! To be honest, my anxiety was getting the best of me and up until the scan I FOR SURE thought it would be bad...I just had such a bad feeling. Waiting in the doctors office was one of the scariest feelings. I kept preparing myself for bad news.
> 
> Well, we go into the ultrasound room, and low and behold, in one second we not only saw our heartbeat, but we HEARD it! At 6w1d! My husband and I both cried. It was the most special moment of my life...
> 
> My doctor said we measured closer to 6w4d but I'm going to leave my due date where it is for now. I was so panicky, and I asked my doctor if he had any advice for how I can relieve my consistent fear of miscarriage (does anyone else have this like I do?? I know I am a bit of a worrier by nature, but this is ridiculous) and he suggested I try not to obsess and maybe stay off boards like these. I did for a few days and to be honest, it was nice to give my mind a bit of a break... But I missed you all!!
> 
> I think the further along in pregnancy we get, the better I will feel. It was just so hard (and still is) feeling like I was comparing myself to everyone else that was as far along as I was (why no MS, how come I feel good still, am I still pregnant?!?!) that it just got a bit tiring for me.
> 
> It's good catching up on all of your pregnancies though!
> 
> I'm so sorry, Cubinthehub :(

I totally understand the anxiety. It is SUCH a stressful time! However, I'm so happy to hear you had a positive outcome! Agree with PP that chances of M/C are slim to none after hearing a heartbeat. 

I've been to a few ultrasounds now and have yet to hear a heartbeat - we're holding out for this one - convinced that third time's the charm for us! ;)


----------



## HalfThyme007

rottpaw said:


> Half I'll be thinking of you! Please update when you get your results and I will do the same!

I went in for my second hCG quant this morning, they said I probably won't hear back until tomorrow morning *sigh*. However, I did ask if they had the numbers for the first one two days ago and she said it was over 50,000!!!! Holy cow!! I know the ranges for hCG levels are HUGE, but I think for 6 weeks it's somewhere between 1,000 and 56,000. I've heard and read that it's not the actual level that's important, as much as the increasing from one day to the next....so hopefully today's numbers are even higher and show a good increase and that everything is viable. I have to admit though, that 50,000 has me thinking/hoping for the possibility of twins! What do you guys think?


----------



## mummy1985

Hi all! :hi:

I got my bfp yesterday! :happydance:

I'm due 28th November and am sooooo excited!! :thumbup:


----------



## HalfThyme007

CAValleygirl said:


> HI LADIES!!!!!
> 
> I so apologize for falling off the map! To be honest, my anxiety was getting the best of me and up until the scan I FOR SURE thought it would be bad...I just had such a bad feeling. Waiting in the doctors office was one of the scariest feelings. I kept preparing myself for bad news.
> 
> Well, we go into the ultrasound room, and low and behold, in one second we not only saw our heartbeat, but we HEARD it! At 6w1d! My husband and I both cried. It was the most special moment of my life...
> 
> My doctor said we measured closer to 6w4d but I'm going to leave my due date where it is for now. I was so panicky, and I asked my doctor if he had any advice for how I can relieve my consistent fear of miscarriage (does anyone else have this like I do?? I know I am a bit of a worrier by nature, but this is ridiculous) and he suggested I try not to obsess and maybe stay off boards like these. I did for a few days and to be honest, it was nice to give my mind a bit of a break... But I missed you all!!
> 
> I think the further along in pregnancy we get, the better I will feel. It was just so hard (and still is) feeling like I was comparing myself to everyone else that was as far along as I was (why no MS, how come I feel good still, am I still pregnant?!?!) that it just got a bit tiring for me.
> 
> It's good catching up on all of your pregnancies though!
> 
> I'm so sorry, Cubinthehub :(

So glad everything's ok! I can see why staying off the boards might be very helpful in reducing stress! Although it's kind of comforting to know there are other ladies out there that are as symptom-crazy/OCD as I am :haha: 

I couldn't agree with you more -- the further along I get, I know I'll be that much more relieved. Just a few more weeks and we'll be safe and sound (hopefully) in second tri!

Thanks for the update and take care of yourself!! :)


----------



## MommyH

keepholdingon said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling totally nauseous today for the first time, probably because I'm planning to tell my parents tonight!!!!! This will be their first grandchild, and I absolutely can not wait! It's crazy I just realized that today is one week since I had my BFP, which means I'm one week more pregnant than when I found out! I can't wait for my first appointment next Friday so I can find out my actual due date (the one on my ticker is my guestimated date based on my LMP). Anyway, just checking in!
> 
> It's crazy isn't it! Sometimes the time drags but then I think that it was 16 DAYS AGO that I found out I was pregnant!Click to expand...

I cant believe today makes THREE WEEKS since we found out!! 



CAValleygirl said:


> HI LADIES!!!!!
> 
> I so apologize for falling off the map! To be honest, my anxiety was getting the best of me and up until the scan I FOR SURE thought it would be bad...I just had such a bad feeling. Waiting in the doctors office was one of the scariest feelings. I kept preparing myself for bad news.
> 
> Well, we go into the ultrasound room, and low and behold, in one second we not only saw our heartbeat, but we HEARD it! At 6w1d! My husband and I both cried. It was the most special moment of my life...
> 
> My doctor said we measured closer to 6w4d but I'm going to leave my due date where it is for now. I was so panicky, and I asked my doctor if he had any advice for how I can relieve my consistent fear of miscarriage (does anyone else have this like I do?? I know I am a bit of a worrier by nature, but this is ridiculous) and he suggested I try not to obsess and maybe stay off boards like these. I did for a few days and to be honest, it was nice to give my mind a bit of a break... But I missed you all!!
> 
> I think the further along in pregnancy we get, the better I will feel. It was just so hard (and still is) feeling like I was comparing myself to everyone else that was as far along as I was (why no MS, how come I feel good still, am I still pregnant?!?!) that it just got a bit tiring for me.
> 
> It's good catching up on all of your pregnancies though!
> 
> I'm so sorry, Cubinthehub :(

So so happy everything was perfect for you!! We all understand how stressful this time is, I too feel completely fine and have zero symptoms which is the complete opposite of my first pregnancy and it had my anxiety through the roof!! After my appt yesterday and seeing our love bugs heartbeat I feel so at peace as the chances of miscarrying drastically go down! Hang in there and stop by when you can :hugs:


----------



## BelleF

CAValleygirl said:


> HI LADIES!!!!!
> 
> I so apologize for falling off the map! To be honest, my anxiety was getting the best of me and up until the scan I FOR SURE thought it would be bad...I just had such a bad feeling. Waiting in the doctors office was one of the scariest feelings. I kept preparing myself for bad news.
> 
> Well, we go into the ultrasound room, and low and behold, in one second we not only saw our heartbeat, but we HEARD it! At 6w1d! My husband and I both cried. It was the most special moment of my life...
> 
> My doctor said we measured closer to 6w4d but I'm going to leave my due date where it is for now. I was so panicky, and I asked my doctor if he had any advice for how I can relieve my consistent fear of miscarriage (does anyone else have this like I do?? I know I am a bit of a worrier by nature, but this is ridiculous) and he suggested I try not to obsess and maybe stay off boards like these. I did for a few days and to be honest, it was nice to give my mind a bit of a break... But I missed you all!!
> 
> I think the further along in pregnancy we get, the better I will feel. It was just so hard (and still is) feeling like I was comparing myself to everyone else that was as far along as I was (why no MS, how come I feel good still, am I still pregnant?!?!) that it just got a bit tiring for me.
> 
> It's good catching up on all of your pregnancies though!
> 
> I'm so sorry, Cubinthehub :(

Great news! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey cavalleygirl so glad your scan went well xx


----------



## bamagurl

I am due November 5th!


----------



## gaiagirl

bamagurl said:


> I am due November 5th!

Me too! Our tickers are quite different though...?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

omg CAvalleygirl i am so glad to hear that news!! my DH said i should stay off the net for awhile too because i have convinced myself that i am going to MC or my pregnancy isnt developing right.. its so tough... 17 more days until scan and drs appt. a lifetime to be honest :(


----------



## MommaBarry

One week until my first appointment!! I am so excited :happydance: 

I know we all have our food cravings but I have a craving for something I can not have WINE :wine:

In the summer my son goes to his fathers for six weeks and the DF and I would have many summer nights on the deck with friends enjoying a bottle (or two :winkwink: ) and it just hit me that its not going to happen this summer. 

I know the sacrafice is worth the reward but my craving for it is strong. Especially with last nights dinner of pasta. Anyone else in this boat with me?


----------



## mellllly

when I was pregnant with Leo I craved beer haha and I dont even drink it!
Find a nice alternitive - maybe a nice squash with some lemonade and ice,

6 days until my midwife appointment, I really want an early scan - might convince hubby to pay hehe


----------



## HalfThyme007

HalfThyme007 said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Half I'll be thinking of you! Please update when you get your results and I will do the same!
> 
> I went in for my second hCG quant this morning, they said I probably won't hear back until tomorrow morning *sigh*. However, I did ask if they had the numbers for the first one two days ago and she said it was over 50,000!!!! Holy cow!! I know the ranges for hCG levels are HUGE, but I think for 6 weeks it's somewhere between 1,000 and 56,000. I've heard and read that it's not the actual level that's important, as much as the increasing from one day to the next....so hopefully today's numbers are even higher and show a good increase and that everything is viable. I have to admit though, that 50,000 has me thinking/hoping for the possibility of twins! What do you guys think?Click to expand...

Got the results back from the second hCG quant.......it only went up to 59,900. I know that the later on in weeks you get, the longer it takes to double....but I would have thought after 2 days it would have gone up more than that. They're having me go back in for another draw on Monday. I know I should be happy that at least it's increasing, but I still don't feel terribly optimistic.....it was around this time that the other two pregnancies stopped developing. I'm gonna go eat some chocolate and try to somehow focus on work. :cry:


----------



## bethanchloe

mellllly said:


> when I was pregnant with Leo I craved beer haha and I dont even drink it!
> Find a nice alternitive - maybe a nice squash with some lemonade and ice,
> 
> 6 days until my midwife appointment, I really want an early scan - might convince hubby to pay hehe

I'm tempted too! First midwife appointment isn't for another 10 days! Going mad :/! X


----------



## bamagurl

gaiagirl said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I am due November 5th!
> 
> Me too! Our tickers are quite different though...?Click to expand...

It is because I haven't changed it yet. From the date of my last period I would have been almost 9 weeks but my periods were longer so it was off a bit but I didn't know for sure until my dr appointment the other day.


----------



## charlie15

bethanchloe said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> when I was pregnant with Leo I craved beer haha and I dont even drink it!
> Find a nice alternitive - maybe a nice squash with some lemonade and ice,
> 
> 6 days until my midwife appointment, I really want an early scan - might convince hubby to pay hehe
> 
> I'm tempted too! First midwife appointment isn't for another 10 days! Going mad :/! XClick to expand...

My 1st midwife appt is 11 days!! want to have an early scan too! but am going to try and be patient for whenever i get mine!

Would love a glass of red wine too...the sun is out, clocks go forward tomorrow...yes cheese and wine! :nope:


----------



## stitchycat

HalfThyme007 said:


> I went in for my second hCG quant this morning, they said I probably won't hear back until tomorrow morning *sigh*. However, I did ask if they had the numbers for the first one two days ago and she said it was over 50,000!!!! Holy cow!! I know the ranges for hCG levels are HUGE, but I think for 6 weeks it's somewhere between 1,000 and 56,000. I've heard and read that it's not the actual level that's important, as much as the increasing from one day to the next....so hopefully today's numbers are even higher and show a good increase and that everything is viable. I have to admit though, that 50,000 has me thinking/hoping for the possibility of twins! What do you guys think?

Oh HalfThyme, I hope everything's OK :hugs: Lots of prayers and fairy dust for a sticky bean!


----------



## CAValleygirl

stitchycat said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> I went in for my second hCG quant this morning, they said I probably won't hear back until tomorrow morning *sigh*. However, I did ask if they had the numbers for the first one two days ago and she said it was over 50,000!!!! Holy cow!! I know the ranges for hCG levels are HUGE, but I think for 6 weeks it's somewhere between 1,000 and 56,000. I've heard and read that it's not the actual level that's important, as much as the increasing from one day to the next....so hopefully today's numbers are even higher and show a good increase and that everything is viable. I have to admit though, that 50,000 has me thinking/hoping for the possibility of twins! What do you guys think?
> 
> Oh HalfThyme, I hope everything's OK :hugs: Lots of prayers and fairy dust for a sticky bean!Click to expand...

I also hope everythings ok. Are your symptoms getting stronger? Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## Soon2Bee

I am totally craving wine too. I wanted to post it, but didn't know if I should. I am so glad you did. 

I went in for my scan!!!! There's a baby in there! I was so nervous, I was sweating so bad thinking that she wasn't going to find anything. We saw the heartbeat and HEARD it!!!!! It was the most amazing and magical thing ever. My DH and I were both crying like babies. So far all of my tests are coming back good. She said everything looked perfect. Such a relief and suddenly I am super attached and even more nervous about MS. 4 weeks togo until a little more piece of mind.

Thinking of you cub. So Sorry.


----------



## Thaynes

Edit


----------



## bexxc

ugh! i know it's supposed to be normal, but i really hate feeling crampy...even a little bit. this makes me sooooooo nervous!


----------



## hopestruck

HalfThyme007 said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Half I'll be thinking of you! Please update when you get your results and I will do the same!
> 
> I went in for my second hCG quant this morning, they said I probably won't hear back until tomorrow morning *sigh*. However, I did ask if they had the numbers for the first one two days ago and she said it was over 50,000!!!! Holy cow!! I know the ranges for hCG levels are HUGE, but I think for 6 weeks it's somewhere between 1,000 and 56,000. I've heard and read that it's not the actual level that's important, as much as the increasing from one day to the next....so hopefully today's numbers are even higher and show a good increase and that everything is viable. I have to admit though, that 50,000 has me thinking/hoping for the possibility of twins! What do you guys think?Click to expand...
> 
> Got the results back from the second hCG quant.......it only went up to 59,900. I know that the later on in weeks you get, the longer it takes to double....but I would have thought after 2 days it would have gone up more than that. They're having me go back in for another draw on Monday. I know I should be happy that at least it's increasing, but I still don't feel terribly optimistic.....it was around this time that the other two pregnancies stopped developing. I'm gonna go eat some chocolate and try to somehow focus on work. :cry:Click to expand...

Oh hun, that's stressful. As you say, it's still a positive thing that it's increasing, so don't read into it too much at this point. I'll be thinking of you and praying for you and baby xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Halftyme will they give you a scan? X


----------



## BelleF

HalfThyme007 said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Half I'll be thinking of you! Please update when you get your results and I will do the same!
> 
> I went in for my second hCG quant this morning, they said I probably won't hear back until tomorrow morning *sigh*. However, I did ask if they had the numbers for the first one two days ago and she said it was over 50,000!!!! Holy cow!! I know the ranges for hCG levels are HUGE, but I think for 6 weeks it's somewhere between 1,000 and 56,000. I've heard and read that it's not the actual level that's important, as much as the increasing from one day to the next....so hopefully today's numbers are even higher and show a good increase and that everything is viable. I have to admit though, that 50,000 has me thinking/hoping for the possibility of twins! What do you guys think?Click to expand...
> 
> Got the results back from the second hCG quant.......it only went up to 59,900. I know that the later on in weeks you get, the longer it takes to double....but I would have thought after 2 days it would have gone up more than that. They're having me go back in for another draw on Monday. I know I should be happy that at least it's increasing, but I still don't feel terribly optimistic.....it was around this time that the other two pregnancies stopped developing. I'm gonna go eat some chocolate and try to somehow focus on work. :cry:Click to expand...

I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!!!

:hugs:


----------



## BelleF

Soon2Bee said:


> I am totally craving wine too. I wanted to post it, but didn't know if I should. I am so glad you did.
> 
> I went in for my scan!!!! There's a baby in there! I was so nervous, I was sweating so bad thinking that she wasn't going to find anything. We saw the heartbeat and HEARD it!!!!! It was the most amazing and magical thing ever. My DH and I were both crying like babies. So far all of my tests are coming back good. She said everything looked perfect. Such a relief and suddenly I am super attached and even more nervous about MS. 4 weeks togo until a little more piece of mind.
> 
> Thinking of you cub. So Sorry.

Congratulations!! Great news. I'm sure I'll cry as well. We have our first scan April 3rd. Can't wait and am sooo hoping we'll hear the heart beat.


----------



## skweek35

Ditto to the wine craving!! Just got notice throught that my citizenship app has been approved!! So a really good reason to celebrate and cant even have a glass!! Boohoo!! 

Thankfully I dont have too long to wait for my first scan!! Friday - 6 more sleeps and counting! I too am a bit nervous that there will be nothing in there! My best friend says she also felt that way with all her 2st scans. Hopefully hear the heart beat too!! 

Oh my gosh - never knew a sneeze would make me feel better. Was feeling really queasy, then I sneezed and felt much better!! Anyone else had this before?


----------



## MommaBarry

skweek35 said:


> Ditto to the wine craving!! Just got notice throught that my citizenship app has been approved!! So a really good reason to celebrate and cant even have a glass!! Boohoo!!
> 
> Thankfully I dont have too long to wait for my first scan!! Friday - 6 more sleeps and counting! I too am a bit nervous that there will be nothing in there! My best friend says she also felt that way with all her 2st scans. Hopefully hear the heart beat too!!
> 
> Oh my gosh - never knew a sneeze would make me feel better. Was feeling really queasy, then I sneezed and felt much better!! Anyone else had this before?

Glad im not the only one with the craving!! Congrats on citizenship :thumbup: Im with you, 6 more days until my first appointment, but I dont think ill get a scan.


----------



## skweek35

A big BOOHOO that I cant have my craving!! Boohoo!! 

Is that your booking in appointment with your midwife? 
I have to wait till April 10th for that appointment! Not long now! yay will be almost 10 weeks by then!


----------



## auntylolo

Had my scan earlier, it was awesome! Saw the heartbeat flickering away, the sonographer said it looked perfect:cloud9:
https://s181.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=5e953126.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## MommaBarry

auntylolo said:


> Had my scan earlier, it was awesome! Saw the heartbeat flickering away, the sonographer said it looked perfect:cloud9:
> https://s181.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=5e953126.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


Awww, so adorable and so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Soon2Bee

Belle, by the time you go in for your scan you will for sure be able to hear and see the heart beat. I went in at 7w2d and saw and heard it.


----------



## BelleF

Soon2Bee said:


> Belle, by the time you go in for your scan you will for sure be able to hear and see the heart beat. I went in at 7w2d and saw and heard it.

:happydance:

Thank you Soon2Bee! I just don't think they're planning an ultrasound just blood work etc, but I'm not sure. But maybe there are other ways to hear the heart beat that early?

:hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I love the scan pictures! :)

I cannot wait for mine but its at least gonna be another 6-8 weeks. I don't go back til DR til the 13th and I'll be almost 11 weeks. He'll use the doppler to check for heartbeat, send me for blood work, then go back in probably 4 weeks. Then, after that appt he'll probably book me for my 1st scan. That's usually how he does it anyway. Unless he suspects something is up....we'll see. 

If I have missed anyone and have not added them to the list please let me know! Once I know that I have everyone, I'm going to try to make some changes to it. I've just been feeling really yucky with MS. Ugh! I'm ready to be over this stage so I can really enjoy pregnancy, as this will probably by our last. 

Hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## HalfThyme007

As always, thanks for the continuing support ladies. I go in tomorrow (Monday) for another blood draw to check levels. I am hopeful that if levels are still not where they ought to be that they will get me in earlier for a scan to see what's happening. From what I've read, HCG level checks are reliable only up until a certain point (6weeks ish), at which sonograms become way more accurate in showing what's really going on with the baby(ies).

Thanks again for the thoughts and kind words ladies.....keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Olivette

Hello ladies!

Can I join you? Until it's confirmed and dated by the doctor (as far as i can calculate) i will be due on the 29th November. We booked our first scan for the 21st of April yesterday! We will be around 8 weeks pregnant then. Between now and the 21st we have our wedding, so lots to keep us busy in between times! 

x


----------



## mummy1985

Hey I'm 28th November but think I'll be put back to December at the scan.


----------



## MommaBarry

7 weeks today WOOHOO :happydance:


Halfthyme, thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## keepholdingon

MommaBarry said:


> 7 weeks today WOOHOO :happydance:
> 
> 
> Halfthyme, thinking of you today :hugs:

Congrats MommaBarry!!! I'm so excited to be 6 weeks and a sweet pea on Wed =) Although I go by 2 dates, my LMP and the date of probable ovulation... so I'm either 5 +5 today or 6 + 2. Won't know until doc. hehe, how exciting!


----------



## keepholdingon

HalfThyme007 said:


> As always, thanks for the continuing support ladies. I go in tomorrow (Monday) for another blood draw to check levels. I am hopeful that if levels are still not where they ought to be that they will get me in earlier for a scan to see what's happening. From what I've read, HCG level checks are reliable only up until a certain point (6weeks ish), at which sonograms become way more accurate in showing what's really going on with the baby(ies).
> 
> Thanks again for the thoughts and kind words ladies.....keeping fingers crossed.

Keeping you in my thoughts today!!! keep us updated!


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: to the new ladies! 

Halftyme, I am thinking of you today. X


----------



## bexxc

Early scan today...so nervous and excited!


----------



## colsy

I haven't been on here all week as, to be honest, I've felt like I was going to die. I have never felt so ill in my life (apart from food poisoning in India). Ironically I haven't actually vomited once - but the 24/7 all-consuming nausea and exhaustion have absolutely knocked me off my feet. I haven't eaten or drunk properly for ten days. The only drink I can bear the thought of is lemon cordial, and even then I can manage one sip without the nausea kicking in again. Food ... each day is a different craving, and the ONLY thing I can eat that day is that craving. The other day I ate only salt and vinegar Real McCoy crisps/chips all day. Another day I had four cans of Heinz lentil soup. Another day several cans of Ambrosia rice pudding. I've never eaten like this in my life. I eat sooooo healthily normally that my poor body must wonder what's happening.

So I've been worried about the impact of all of this on the baby, so I went to the GP this morn. She took my BP (higher than I'd like - 125/90) and used the same instrument to measure my hydration (fascinating! how does that work?). Bizarrely she said my hydration wasn't actually that bad and that I was doing ok with the small amount I'm drinking. That makes me wonder whether usually I must be super-hydrated, cos I usually drink zillions more than I am right now.

Anyway, the upshot was that she didn't want to prescribe anti-nausea medicine unless I was actually vomiting (fair enough) but that I was to go right back if I stop peeing or start vomiting and completely stop drinking.

I think each day I feel a teensy bit better. I find it odd that many girls don't actually start their morning sickness until this stage - I'm seven weeks. Unless maybe I'm further along than I estimated, but I'm sure not. All I keep thinking is that I felt fine again by 10 weeks in my last pg, so I'm hanging on to the thought that the same will apply to this one.

We see the midwife for our first antenatal appt in ten days, and then we should get a 12-week scan appt through a bit after that. We may also do a private nuchal fold scan, depending on whether the 12-week appt really is at 12 weeks (often in the UK your "12-week" appt is at more like 14 weeks).

Sorry for rambling, well done if you got this far. Hugs to those who need them.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow that ms sounds horrific. Mine hasn't kicked in yet although I just went to make lunch and my stomach was turning slightly at all the options so ended up with just toast. I wonder if this is the start and that it's going to build over the next week. I lost so much weight in my 1st trimester last time due to constant nausea. X


----------



## Ichisan

Hello ladies hope its ok to join you! According to LMP im due 30th nov but havnt had that confirmed yet still waiting to hear from the midwife about a booking appointment. Not surpised as its still very early days for me but so exciting. Looking forward to this adventure :)


----------



## Inoue

Im also due around 26th-29th November (i'll say 29th). I have my docs appointment tomorrow so at least the ball is rolling :happydance: x


----------



## charlie15

colsy said:


> I haven't been on here all week as, to be honest, I've felt like I was going to die. I have never felt so ill in my life (apart from food poisoning in India). Ironically I haven't actually vomited once - but the 24/7 all-consuming nausea and exhaustion have absolutely knocked me off my feet. I haven't eaten or drunk properly for ten days. The only drink I can bear the thought of is lemon cordial, and even then I can manage one sip without the nausea kicking in again. Food ... each day is a different craving, and the ONLY thing I can eat that day is that craving. The other day I ate only salt and vinegar Real McCoy crisps/chips all day. Another day I had four cans of Heinz lentil soup. Another day several cans of Ambrosia rice pudding. I've never eaten like this in my life. I eat sooooo healthily normally that my poor body must wonder what's happening.
> 
> So I've been worried about the impact of all of this on the baby, so I went to the GP this morn. She took my BP (higher than I'd like - 125/90) and used the same instrument to measure my hydration (fascinating! how does that work?). Bizarrely she said my hydration wasn't actually that bad and that I was doing ok with the small amount I'm drinking. That makes me wonder whether usually I must be super-hydrated, cos I usually drink zillions more than I am right now.
> 
> Anyway, the upshot was that she didn't want to prescribe anti-nausea medicine unless I was actually vomiting (fair enough) but that I was to go right back if I stop peeing or start vomiting and completely stop drinking.
> 
> I think each day I feel a teensy bit better. I find it odd that many girls don't actually start their morning sickness until this stage - I'm seven weeks. Unless maybe I'm further along than I estimated, but I'm sure not. All I keep thinking is that I felt fine again by 10 weeks in my last pg, so I'm hanging on to the thought that the same will apply to this one.
> 
> We see the midwife for our first antenatal appt in ten days, and then we should get a 12-week scan appt through a bit after that. We may also do a private nuchal fold scan, depending on whether the 12-week appt really is at 12 weeks (often in the UK your "12-week" appt is at more like 14 weeks).
> 
> Sorry for rambling, well done if you got this far. Hugs to those who need them.

It's awful isn't it, you poor thing, i had exactly the same with relentless nausea and exhaustion from week 6 to the middle of week 7 then it improved and since then have had waves of nausea. Still exhausted but have actually made it to the gym for the 1st time in 4 weeks! Fingers crossed your MS improves soon and mine doesn't come back! :hugs:


----------



## stitchycat

HalfThyme, I'm thinking of you today! :hugs:

It sounds like a bunch of us are having scans on Friday - I'm so excited and nervous! Hubby and I are actually taking the day off, as we're also having a contractor come in to look at renovating the kitchen. Which, now that I'm typing it out, sounds like a crazy thing to be doing while pregnant, but with how queasy I've been, it's not like I've been eating or cooking much anyway!

How's everyone else doing so far this week?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Good luck halfthyme and everyone else getting their scans. 

I'm still feeling pretty good, minus the fatigue. I'm extra hungry all the time so that isn't good for me FOR SURE. Actually, starting to feel a bit nervous that I feel so good for 7 weeks... May book another ultrasound before the weekend to calm my mind.


----------



## BelleF

colsy said:


> I haven't been on here all week as, to be honest, I've felt like I was going to die. I have never felt so ill in my life (apart from food poisoning in India). Ironically I haven't actually vomited once - but the 24/7 all-consuming nausea and exhaustion have absolutely knocked me off my feet. I haven't eaten or drunk properly for ten days. The only drink I can bear the thought of is lemon cordial, and even then I can manage one sip without the nausea kicking in again. Food ... each day is a different craving, and the ONLY thing I can eat that day is that craving. The other day I ate only salt and vinegar Real McCoy crisps/chips all day. Another day I had four cans of Heinz lentil soup. Another day several cans of Ambrosia rice pudding. I've never eaten like this in my life. I eat sooooo healthily normally that my poor body must wonder what's happening.
> 
> So I've been worried about the impact of all of this on the baby, so I went to the GP this morn. She took my BP (higher than I'd like - 125/90) and used the same instrument to measure my hydration (fascinating! how does that work?). Bizarrely she said my hydration wasn't actually that bad and that I was doing ok with the small amount I'm drinking. That makes me wonder whether usually I must be super-hydrated, cos I usually drink zillions more than I am right now.
> 
> Anyway, the upshot was that she didn't want to prescribe anti-nausea medicine unless I was actually vomiting (fair enough) but that I was to go right back if I stop peeing or start vomiting and completely stop drinking.
> 
> I think each day I feel a teensy bit better. I find it odd that many girls don't actually start their morning sickness until this stage - I'm seven weeks. Unless maybe I'm further along than I estimated, but I'm sure not. All I keep thinking is that I felt fine again by 10 weeks in my last pg, so I'm hanging on to the thought that the same will apply to this one.
> 
> We see the midwife for our first antenatal appt in ten days, and then we should get a 12-week scan appt through a bit after that. We may also do a private nuchal fold scan, depending on whether the 12-week appt really is at 12 weeks (often in the UK your "12-week" appt is at more like 14 weeks).
> 
> Sorry for rambling, well done if you got this far. Hugs to those who need them.

Oh my colsy! This is exactly what I'm fearing...the last couple of days I've found it harder and harder to eat getting more nauseous by the minute. I too haven't vomited but I'm close basically as soon as I even think about food. 

I try to eat and when I do manage some toast or cereal it feels ok but as soon as I stop it's worse then ever. Horrible...water with lemon or lime is ok.

Ugh...today I went and bought the acupressure bracelets that are supposed to help but so far they're not. I'm finding it extra hard to be at work all day since nobody here knows I'm pregnant, meetings are the worst.

I so hope this will be over soon, I hate throwing up and I hate feeling nauseous. I can't imagine four more weeks of this?! :nope:

Welcome new girls! And good luck to everyone having scans today!


----------



## ESwemba84

My first appointment is on Friday as well! I don't know if they're going to do a scan or not. I'm hoping so! I'm just super hungry all the time, and definitely more irritable than usual.


----------



## bethanchloe

colsy said:


> I haven't been on here all week as, to be honest, I've felt like I was going to die. I have never felt so ill in my life (apart from food poisoning in India). Ironically I haven't actually vomited once - but the 24/7 all-consuming nausea and exhaustion have absolutely knocked me off my feet. I haven't eaten or drunk properly for ten days. The only drink I can bear the thought of is lemon cordial, and even then I can manage one sip without the nausea kicking in again. Food ... each day is a different craving, and the ONLY thing I can eat that day is that craving. The other day I ate only salt and vinegar Real McCoy crisps/chips all day. Another day I had four cans of Heinz lentil soup. Another day several cans of Ambrosia rice pudding. I've never eaten like this in my life. I eat sooooo healthily normally that my poor body must wonder what's happening.
> 
> 
> Sorry for rambling, well done if you got this far. Hugs to those who need them.

This sounds just like me! I've been actually sick once (last week) but since then I've just felt AWFUL all day every day and food just hasn't happened. I'm lucky in that I'm fat enough that all my body fat is keeping baby nice and safe (I hope) and I've lost about 8lbs in 2 weeks which is pretty awful :/. 
Eating something is better than nothing though and even if you can only drink that's OK too apparently. I spoke to my mum who used to be a nurse and she said just keep drinking so that's what I'm trying to do (not very successfully).

I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Bookity

Thinking of you today bexxc and halfthyme!

colsy - glad to hear you are feeling a little better, hope the improvement continues!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm getting nervous about the ms now!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls, I haven't checked in here for a few days. Glad to see everyone! :hi:

So sorry for all those with terrible ms. I had that with my first and have been very surprised to not have it (so far) with this one. I'm thankful but, as others have said, a little worried that I don't have it. Trying to remember all my betas were good, so hoping all is well. 

Happy scan week to all having theirs this week! Mines not till next Tuesday. Seems forever! 

:hug: to all!


----------



## mammytoerin

I've noticed a few folk on here going for early scans and being able to book scans. I live on a Scottish Island, and if I wanted to do that, i'd have to go to the mainland (1 hour flight, or 14 hour boat trip :S) and pay for the scan!! Is this something that you can get done at your local hospital?? I know that ours don't offer that ... we only get 2d scans at 12 and 20 weeks :) x

I've really enjoyed catching up on how everyone is doing so far!! CAValleygirl - I'm almost 7 weeks, and apart from the tiredness, I feel fine! I was the same with my last pregnancy too. Colsy and bethanchloe, I hope you're feeling better soon, and you can enjoy being pregnant :) I haven't had the chance to look further back, so to everyone - hope you're all doing fine! Feels like time is going too slow :S Can't wait until my 12 week scan so I can tell everyone!! xx


----------



## rottpaw

HalfThyme007 said:


> As always, thanks for the continuing support ladies. I go in tomorrow (Monday) for another blood draw to check levels. I am hopeful that if levels are still not where they ought to be that they will get me in earlier for a scan to see what's happening. From what I've read, HCG level checks are reliable only up until a certain point (6weeks ish), at which sonograms become way more accurate in showing what's really going on with the baby(ies).
> 
> Thanks again for the thoughts and kind words ladies.....keeping fingers crossed.

Half, please let us know how it goes and we will be thinking of you! Are you seeing a regular OB or a reproductive endocrinologist (RE)? Surely if the betas are of concern, they can get you in quickly for a scan? 

Hang in there and let us know when you can! :hugs:


----------



## mammytoerin

rottpaw said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for the continuing support ladies. I go in tomorrow (Monday) for another blood draw to check levels. I am hopeful that if levels are still not where they ought to be that they will get me in earlier for a scan to see what's happening. From what I've read, HCG level checks are reliable only up until a certain point (6weeks ish), at which sonograms become way more accurate in showing what's really going on with the baby(ies).
> 
> Thanks again for the thoughts and kind words ladies.....keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Halfthyme, please know that I am thinking about you, and I hope that everything goes well.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Sending you hugs and best wishes xx :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my nausea is gone... who knows if its forever but i'll take the break.. trying to eat as much healthy food as i can to "stock" up in case it hits me again tmrw. still have constipation... not sure what to do about that.

good luck to everyone getting scans and FX's all of your MS goes away soon!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

...but I can't help myself! (and hey, I'm sure we can all use the distraction/mood lightener!)

I'm very curious -- is the show Downton Abbey as popular in the UK as it is here in the states? I've always had a penchant for all things BBC, so it's not a big surprise I love the show...but I was surprised at how many people here are just as hooked as I am...people that wouldn't normally go for that kind of thing. Guess it just goes to show that good writing/producing goes a long way! I'm bummed because we won't get the third season in the states until the new year probably....my hubby suggested moving to England so we wouldn't have to wait. :haha:


----------



## Annie77

Hi

Just to let you all know that I am miscarrying. Started to bleed on saturday morning and went to the pregnancy support unit who scanned me but couldn't find an embryo. I started to fear the worst (ie that it was another ectopic) but 'luckily' hcg reading today has fallen from 60 on saturday to 24 today so looks like a straight forward miscarriage.

I am feeling okay about it though - not meant to be. Unfortunately my brother phoned from Oz this morning o say his wife's 12 week scan had found their baby stopped growing a few weeks ago and she needs a D&C tomorrow. We didn't know she was expecting so as you can imagine my folks are pretty cut up, losing both future grandchildren in 2 days.

Good luck to all of you and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mths - and beyond.........


----------



## Bookity

Oh Annie, what a sad time for your family. :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you all know that I am miscarrying. Started to bleed on saturday morning and went to the pregnancy support unit who scanned me but couldn't find an embryo. I started to fear the worst (ie that it was another ectopic) but 'luckily' hcg reading today has fallen from 60 on saturday to 24 today so looks like a straight forward miscarriage.
> 
> I am feeling okay about it though - not meant to be. Unfortunately my brother phoned from Oz this morning o say his wife's 12 week scan had found their baby stopped growing a few weeks ago and she needs a D&C tomorrow. We didn't know she was expecting so as you can imagine my folks are pretty cut up, losing both future grandchildren in 2 days.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mths - and beyond.........


Sorry to hear this! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Annie, I'm so sorry for you and your sis in law! Hugs to your whole family!

Half, I've never watched Downton, but we are huge midsomer murders fans and I'm thinking of picking up Downton because of all the buzz!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you all know that I am miscarrying. Started to bleed on saturday morning and went to the pregnancy support unit who scanned me but couldn't find an embryo. I started to fear the worst (ie that it was another ectopic) but 'luckily' hcg reading today has fallen from 60 on saturday to 24 today so looks like a straight forward miscarriage.
> 
> I am feeling okay about it though - not meant to be. Unfortunately my brother phoned from Oz this morning o say his wife's 12 week scan had found their baby stopped growing a few weeks ago and she needs a D&C tomorrow. We didn't know she was expecting so as you can imagine my folks are pretty cut up, losing both future grandchildren in 2 days.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mths - and beyond.........

Oh no!! So sorry to hear of this sad time for your family. You have a great attitude, I admire you! Take good care of yourself xoxo


----------



## CAValleygirl

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you all know that I am miscarrying. Started to bleed on saturday morning and went to the pregnancy support unit who scanned me but couldn't find an embryo. I started to fear the worst (ie that it was another ectopic) but 'luckily' hcg reading today has fallen from 60 on saturday to 24 today so looks like a straight forward miscarriage.
> 
> I am feeling okay about it though - not meant to be. Unfortunately my brother phoned from Oz this morning o say his wife's 12 week scan had found their baby stopped growing a few weeks ago and she needs a D&C tomorrow. We didn't know she was expecting so as you can imagine my folks are pretty cut up, losing both future grandchildren in 2 days.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mths - and beyond.........

Oh Annie, I am so, so sorry :( Hugs.


----------



## bexxc

i'm so sorry annie:hugs:


----------



## MommyH

So sorry Annie and praying for all of you having a hard time right now :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry I'm 7 weeks today too :yipee:

Here's my little belly progression :) definitely growing (bloating) even though I've lost about 10lbs these last few weeks!

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/DSC_0249-1.jpg


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Annie. That really is horrible. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

MommyH said:


> MommaBarry I'm 7 weeks today too :yipee:
> 
> Here's my little belly progression :) definitely growing (bloating) even though I've lost about 10lbs these last few weeks!
> 
> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/DSC_0249-1.jpg

glad i'm not the only one who's lost weight but gotten bigger! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

I SAW IT I SAW IT I SAW IT!!!!
tiny as it was at 5+4, we were able to see the tiniest little flutter of a beautiful heartbeat today. i am in awe!


----------



## MommaBarry

YAY MommyH :hugs:

Your ticker is just adorable and im right on track with you!! I've been using the hair tie in the buttons of my jeans routine and its not working anymore. It's just plain uncomfortable when I sit, or stand for that matter. Im thinking its time to invest in some good ole maternity jeans. At least now you can get the ones that dont have the full panel, so it doesnt feel like maternity pants. Just elastic on the waist (why cant they make this mandatory for all jeans? no girl would ever have a "fat day")My belly feels super bloated and I have a pulling achey sensation all the time. Makes me happy because I know that all must be going well if my uterus is making me uncomfortable.

Found out today that I can no longer lift heavy objects. I tried to help lift a 70lbs box and dropped my half, knocking my partner to the ground. (if she knew I was pregnant she probably wouldnt have asked me to lift it) Had a sharp pain in my lower abdomen. Took that as a sign I probably shouldnt be lifting that much, and that after this fridays appointment if all goes well im telling my co-workers the news so they wont ask me again. After all im only
4'11, its hard enough for me to lift when im so low to the ground :haha: 

Here's to another happy, healthy week :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

bexxc said:


> I SAW IT I SAW IT I SAW IT!!!!
> tiny as it was at 5+4, we were able to see the tiniest little flutter of a beautiful heartbeat today. i am in awe!

Congrats :happydance: :hugs: most amazing thing in the world (other than giving birth of course)


----------



## mammytoerin

HalfThyme007 said:


> ...but I can't help myself! (and hey, I'm sure we can all use the distraction/mood lightener!)
> 
> I'm very curious -- is the show Downton Abbey as popular in the UK as it is here in the states? I've always had a penchant for all things BBC, so it's not a big surprise I love the show...but I was surprised at how many people here are just as hooked as I am...people that wouldn't normally go for that kind of thing. Guess it just goes to show that good writing/producing goes a long way! I'm bummed because we won't get the third season in the states until the new year probably....my hubby suggested moving to England so we wouldn't have to wait. :haha:

It is popular here in Scotland!! Nice to hear it's popular so far away :) xx


----------



## mammytoerin

Annie, I'm so sorry. I'm thinking about you and your family at this sad time xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

a little late but so sorry annie.. what a terrible time for your family :hug:

i'm feeling so tired but then cant sleep at night.. but not complaining b/c i wish for this everyday for awhile! i dont feel nauseous during the day anymore but then i guess something is up as i can only eat certain foods and when i go into the kitchen most things are a big "no". my Dh and i use to go to the store only once a week to get everything we needed food wise.. and i'd have plans for dinners but now i find myself going everyday as i never know what ill want or be able to eat!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bexx that's great news. We've got the same due date so I hope my little bean is doing just as well. X


----------



## Olivette

bexxc said:


> I SAW IT I SAW IT I SAW IT!!!!
> tiny as it was at 5+4, we were able to see the tiniest little flutter of a beautiful heartbeat today. i am in awe!

That sounds amazing! I really can't wait for my scan at 8 + 2 weeks. :D 

Hows everyone doing this week? The weather in this part of the UK is absolutely lovely! Really warm baring in mind it's only just the beginning of spring. 

I have my booking in appointment with the nurse today. I only just registered with the doctors surgery as i recently moved to a new area. I have to see the nurse before i can book a doctors appointment! I'm hoping she can get things moving re the pregnancy. 

x


----------



## BelleF

wishfulmom2b said:


> my nausea is gone... who knows if its forever but i'll take the break.. trying to eat as much healthy food as i can to "stock" up in case it hits me again tmrw. still have constipation... not sure what to do about that.
> 
> good luck to everyone getting scans and FX's all of your MS goes away soon!!

Hi wishfulmom2b! I hope my nausea goes away too :wacko:

I started eating dried prunes to help with the constipation and that's really doing the trick, have you tried them?

:hugs:

Annie, I'm so so sorry for your loss. Hang in there. Hugs to you!


----------



## colsy

Annie77, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Becki_k1

hi can i join this thread my little bean is due november 27th. excited but nervous after chemical last month
x


----------



## colsy

I think it's time I got "officially" added to the list. I can't hide forever! Please can you put me down for 11 November.


----------



## bethanchloe

Second actual sick last night :'( I thought I was choking - now I'm too scared to eat ANYTHING (not that I feel like it anyway).
I hope this all stops soon, I'm finding it impossible to work or look after Jessamy :( x


----------



## colsy

bethanchloe said:


> Second actual sick last night :'( I thought I was choking - now I'm too scared to eat ANYTHING (not that I feel like it anyway).
> I hope this all stops soon, I'm finding it impossible to work or look after Jessamy :( x

:hugs: I really feel for you. Hope it passes ASAP. Did you have a good second trimester with Jessamy?


----------



## bethanchloe

colsy said:


> :hugs: I really feel for you. Hope it passes ASAP. Did you have a good second trimester with Jessamy?

No :( I was sick until 27 weeks :( despite being on anti-sickness pills and getting on buses/trains was near impossible! It doesn't feel as bad as last time this time round but then I was nowhere near as nauseous ALL THE TIME I just threw up lots!
I hope it calms down cause I need to be working as much as possible as I'm self employed so won't get any £ if I take a couple of weeks out after baby's born :(

Thanks for replying xxx


----------



## colsy

bethanchloe said:


> No :( I was sick until 27 weeks :( despite being on anti-sickness pills and getting on buses/trains was near impossible! It doesn't feel as bad as last time this time round but then I was nowhere near as nauseous ALL THE TIME I just threw up lots!
> I hope it calms down cause I need to be working as much as possible as I'm self employed so won't get any £ if I take a couple of weeks out after baby's born :(

Oh poor you. It sounds vile. :hugs: I know the self-employed feeling - OH and I are both self-employed. Fortunately neither of us had any work last week when I felt at my absolute worst. TBH when I feel bad I find it easier to work than look after our toddler, so I kind of hoping I get lots of projects coming up soon so OH does most the childcare!


----------



## bethanchloe

colsy said:


> Oh poor you. It sounds vile. :hugs: I know the self-employed feeling - OH and I are both self-employed. Fortunately neither of us had any work last week when I felt at my absolute worst. TBH when I feel bad I find it easier to work than look after our toddler, so I kind of hoping I get lots of projects coming up soon so OH does most the childcare!

Haha he has his uses then? Jessamy goes to a childminder 3 days a week so I really feel like I should be working flat out on these days but it's just not happening! Think I might feel a bit better when I've got confirmation of how growing baby is doing/if they're OK etc but at the moment it all feels a bit nothingy!
My work means I need to be at my computer for ages and even looking at the screen makes me feel ill and I can't not do it or I'll lose all my contracts! Impossible eh? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm self employed to and my work involves a lot of travelling so I'm a bit worried about how I will cope. I definitely have the beginnings of ms as I'm feeling a wee bit nauseous when I open the fridge which is how it started last time.


----------



## bethanchloe

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm self employed to and my work involves a lot of travelling so I'm a bit worried about how I will cope. I definitely have the beginnings of ms as I'm feeling a wee bit nauseous when I open the fridge which is how it started last time.

Uh oh, hope it passes for you. I don't think I've been in the kitchen for two weeks :/!


----------



## stitchycat

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you all know that I am miscarrying. Started to bleed on saturday morning and went to the pregnancy support unit who scanned me but couldn't find an embryo. I started to fear the worst (ie that it was another ectopic) but 'luckily' hcg reading today has fallen from 60 on saturday to 24 today so looks like a straight forward miscarriage.

Oh Annie, I'm so sorry! My thoughts are with you and your family....


----------



## imogenwanted

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you all know that I am miscarrying. Started to bleed on saturday morning and went to the pregnancy support unit who scanned me but couldn't find an embryo. I started to fear the worst (ie that it was another ectopic) but 'luckily' hcg reading today has fallen from 60 on saturday to 24 today so looks like a straight forward miscarriage.
> 
> I am feeling okay about it though - not meant to be. Unfortunately my brother phoned from Oz this morning o say his wife's 12 week scan had found their baby stopped growing a few weeks ago and she needs a D&C tomorrow. We didn't know she was expecting so as you can imagine my folks are pretty cut up, losing both future grandchildren in 2 days.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mths - and beyond.........

sending hugs and best wishes for you and your husband x thinking about you


----------



## imogenwanted

going my 1st scan at four im so scared as ms has gone and boobs only hurt a bit, so just keeping fingers crossed they is a hb :0)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Imogenwanted!


----------



## Bookity

Boo, MS! I didn't have to deal with this until 8 weeks the first time around. Hopefully I won't have it until 18 weeks like the first time. OY. I hate wondering if I'm about to puke or if I can handle it. Ugh. Almost think it would be a relief to let it go. At least that's how it usually was w/ DD. I could get sick once and feel fine for the rest of the day. DD is napping now, so I'm going to see if I can't catch some z's too.


----------



## Sal85

imogenwanted said:


> going my 1st scan at four im so scared as ms has gone and boobs only hurt a bit, so just keeping fingers crossed they is a hb :0)

Hope everything went/going ok. 
I felt exactly the same yesterday cause sickness had stopped and all was well. I'm just enjoying no ms now and hoping it doesn't return. X


----------



## HalfThyme007

Bexx -- CONGRATS!!! What a relief to hear the little bean's hb!

Belle -- wow, good to know the dried prunes work....I've been too chicken to try them (was afraid they'd make me super nauseous).

Colsy -- welcome! Hooray for another 11/11 due date :)

Fish -- hope that's the extent of your MS! Fridges are evil!

Imogen -- good luck!!

Bookity -- I've wondered the same thing.....just "allow" myself to get sick and get it over with. It worked a few times with my last pg, but it's really inconvenient for me to vomit at work right now lol, so I dunno.

Erin's Mam -- you have good taste :)

Sorry for the mass response.....just wanted to say congrats/hello to everyone posting. By the way, don't know if any of you other ladies hit with MS have tried this, but I found some little French candies that are fruit flavored that I suck on and they seem to really abate the sickness. I found some lemon flavored ones that work best -- kind of like lemon drops. Anyway, just thought I'd share......anyone else find miracle remedies that work for your MS?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Wow, seems like most all of you are dealing with MS! I don't know how I managed to not get hit with it (yet). Of course it makes me partially nervous, but happy as well! Hugs to all of you that have been hit hard....


----------



## loob53

Hi Ladies

Well I suffering the worse case possible of sickness at the moment, its really affecting my day to day life.

Any tips and ideas??

Anyone else suffering real bad?

Lou xx


----------



## bethanchloe

loob53 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I suffering the worse case possible of sickness at the moment, its really affecting my day to day life.
> 
> Any tips and ideas??
> 
> Anyone else suffering real bad?
> 
> Lou xx

Meeee, I've not actually been sick much (twice in total) but feel so unwell and wiped out all the time I have hardly eaten for two weeks! Not good for work!
I seem to have on days and off days, yesterday was a really good day and then I threw up my tea and it was all ruined.
Wish I had some better advice and hope it passes for you xx


----------



## loob53

Thank youfor your reply bethanchloe, Im sick morning afternoon and night. Its making me really weak and so tired, I have 3 other children and its hatrd when you have to cook tea and you feeling like you are going to be running to the bathroom every 5 minutes.

OH has been a darlin, he came home from work this morning as I passed out going to the toilet woke up was sick and started shaking, which scared the s&%t outa me.

Just struggling to find things that do work xx


----------



## hollsarena

So I am only 7.5 weeks along. Today I look HUGE. I don't look pregnant huge though...just like I'm letting myself go huge. I have gained 1.6lbs since becoming pregnant but I look like I have gained 20lbs (or maybe I'm being a little dramatic) But I do look and feel much larger. This is my first so I'm not sure what to expect...anyone else in this boat?


----------



## SpringerS

My MS had been gone for a week but it came back with a vengeance today. I was in bed feeling queasy so I tried to nap as that has helped in the past. I couldn't sleep so eventually decided to get back up and as soon as I stood I knew I had to dash for the bathroom. I was so sick, the worst I've been so far. I vomited up everything in my stomach and kept retching. My stomach was in agony from convulsing and I had tears streaming down my face. Eventually I managed to grab a bag of cracker from the kitchen and shove some in my mouth and my stomach finally settled a little. I ate the crackers standing over the sink then went back to bed with two more bags of them and lay there for 45 minutes slowly nibbling them.

On the plus side I watched the first episode of the new Titanic series on my laptop as I lay there and despite the terrible reviews it's getting I enjoyed it. Probably because my nausea and roiling stomach made me feel like I was there.


----------



## imogenwanted

i saw the heart beat then the doc put the colour on and we could see the blood pumping in and out in blue and red it was amazing, so thats one worry off the list, the doc did mention my weight so trying extra hard not to but any on :)


----------



## bexxc

imogenwanted- that's soooo exciting! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> I SAW IT I SAW IT I SAW IT!!!!
> tiny as it was at 5+4, we were able to see the tiniest little flutter of a beautiful heartbeat today. i am in awe!

YAY! That is wonderful Bexxc!! So happy to hear it :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Aw, loob and springer, that is terrible! I'm sorry your MS is that bad.

I had my first episode of running to the bathroom. All I had in me was a watermelon candy cane that I was sucking on to help with the nausea. I was just getting something ready to eat and had to dash for the bathroom. Ugh. I'm still shaky over it. Eating now though, so hopefully that'll go away.


----------



## stitchycat

loob53 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I suffering the worse case possible of sickness at the moment, its really affecting my day to day life.
> 
> Any tips and ideas??
> 
> Anyone else suffering real bad?
> 
> Lou xx

So far - water with lemon or lime, goldfish crackers, and blow-pops. Gum also seems to help if I'm at the just-slightly-queasy phase. Usually, if I stick to that in the morning, I can usually tolerate a little bit of "real food" by dinner... but of course by bedtime I'm queasy again....


----------



## HalfThyme007

stitchycat said:


> loob53 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I suffering the worse case possible of sickness at the moment, its really affecting my day to day life.
> 
> Any tips and ideas??
> 
> Anyone else suffering real bad?
> 
> Lou xx
> 
> So far - water with lemon or lime, goldfish crackers, and blow-pops. Gum also seems to help if I'm at the just-slightly-queasy phase. Usually, if I stick to that in the morning, I can usually tolerate a little bit of "real food" by dinner... but of course by bedtime I'm queasy again....Click to expand...

Goldfish crackers and I have become BFFs :) the blow-pops are a good idea!


----------



## bethanchloe

stitchycat said:


> So far - water with lemon or lime, goldfish crackers, and blow-pops. Gum also seems to help if I'm at the just-slightly-queasy phase. Usually, if I stick to that in the morning, I can usually tolerate a little bit of "real food" by dinner... but of course by bedtime I'm queasy again....

Oh my GOOOOD goldfish crackers!! I wish I knew where I could get hold of some of them. Visited the States/Canada a few times a long time ago and got completely addicted. LOVE those things!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Betas came back today at 94,000 -- woohoo!! I am more relieved than I can express in words. I may actually get to cross the finish line with this one! My progesterone was really low at just 10 (and that's with already taking progesterone supplements, I'm scared to think how low it would be without them!), but the midwife didn't seem to think that was a problem. Which is just another reason why I think I'm going to look for a new provider. 

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts, I really appreciate it!

PS: I thought of something else for you ladies with really bad MS --- have you talked to your docs about Zofran? I've heard it's a life saver for the nausea!


----------



## rottpaw

HalfThyme007 said:


> Betas came back today at 94,000 -- woohoo!! I am more relieved than I can express in words. I may actually get to cross the finish line with this one! My progesterone was really low at just 10 (and that's with already taking progesterone supplements, I'm scared to think how low it would be without them!), but the midwife didn't seem to think that was a problem. Which is just another reason why I think I'm going to look for a new provider.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts, I really appreciate it!
> 
> PS: I thought of something else for you ladies with really bad MS --- have you talked to your docs about Zofran? I've heard it's a life saver for the nausea!


Half im so glad your betas look great! 

I took zofran my entire last pregnancy and it WAS a lifesaver. My son is perfectly healthy so I won't hesitate to take it again if I need it!


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats on the heartbeats and betas! It's such a relief and I am so glad you were able to get that reassurance!

I've been given a slight break from ms today! What you say? Yep! Woke up feeling as hung over as ever this morning and had some yogurt. I don't even like yogurt, but it might be one of the best things I've ever had! Ok, so feeling as though it's difficult to eat anything makes anything that tastes good the best thing I've ever had! Anywhosits, I had a client meeting in the AM and after, just had to get spicy food. Stopped at chipotle and got a burrito to go. Half way home I pulled over and took down the entire burrito. No joke. It felt so good to eat! It's been 30 minutes and I don't feel sick!

The world is my oyster!


----------



## AMM1031

Thats how I am, I ususally cant stand dairy products, but I LOVE ice cream when I am pregnant. and CHIPOTLE...I can usually eat the whole burrito, I LOVE getting burritos from there!!
And I agree, when you start to get naseaus try chewing sugar free gum, its seems to help me as I havent been sick(knock on wood) yet, tho I have had a free quesay feelings in the past week. I cant wait for Thursday, first ultrasound for me YEAH


----------



## MommaBarry

hollsarena said:


> So I am only 7.5 weeks along. Today I look HUGE. I don't look pregnant huge though...just like I'm letting myself go huge. I have gained 1.6lbs since becoming pregnant but I look like I have gained 20lbs (or maybe I'm being a little dramatic) But I do look and feel much larger. This is my first so I'm not sure what to expect...anyone else in this boat?

I am sailing in that boat too. I have only gained 2lbs and look 4 months. Ive been tying to hide it with jackets and hoodies, but with the weather being freakishly warm I dont know how much longer I can hide it. Sucking in only hurts. This is my second, and they say with each pregnancy its possible to show sooner but this is rediculous!! Doesnt help that im short so even the slightest bit of weight makes me look bigger.


----------



## MommyH

Yep ms hit me this last weekend :( dd got sick and her dr said its probably what set my ms off...now I'm so so miserable, I can't keep anything down and the nausea feels like its going to be the death of me :(


----------



## CAValleygirl

So happy to hear, half thyme!!!

Sorry about the MS, mommyh :(

I feel like CRAP tonight. Bloated, gassy, queasy... Going to bed!


----------



## destynibaby

November 6th - add mee to the list. :)


----------



## hollsarena

MommaBarry said:


> hollsarena said:
> 
> 
> So I am only 7.5 weeks along. Today I look HUGE. I don't look pregnant huge though...just like I'm letting myself go huge. I have gained 1.6lbs since becoming pregnant but I look like I have gained 20lbs (or maybe I'm being a little dramatic) But I do look and feel much larger. This is my first so I'm not sure what to expect...anyone else in this boat?
> 
> I am sailing in that boat too. I have only gained 2lbs and look 4 months. Ive been tying to hide it with jackets and hoodies, but with the weather being freakishly warm I dont know how much longer I can hide it. Sucking in only hurts. This is my second, and they say with each pregnancy its possible to show sooner but this is rediculous!! Doesnt help that im short so even the slightest bit of weight makes me look bigger.Click to expand...

Well this is my first so I don't even have that excuse. I feel better that I haven't gained much but I just look fat. I don't mind getting big once I look pregnant...lol. I can't wear a belt anymore because it digs into my stomach when I sit down, however my pants are still gonna fall down without a belt...lol.


----------



## colsy

<sigh> I'm tired of first tri, I really am. I hate wishing away the time, but right now I just want to be a healthy, happy, energetic, eating/drinking normally second trimester gal, with a bump that is obviously baby rather than blobby fat, with a couple of scans confirming all is well for the baby in there, and able to tell the world I'm pregnant. I am fed up pretending - it's hard work keep coming up with excuses for not going on outings or cafe trips or evenings out or pretty much anything at all really.

Today I don't really have morning sickness. But I do have that disgusting taste in my mouth that won't go (tho I've found that rinsing out with bicarb/baking soda dissolved in water is quite effective for a while). And I just don't want to eat or drink anything at all. The few things I have fancied eating this past week suddenly seem revolting to me, so goodness knows what I'll be managing to force down for tea tonight.

This part of pg really isn't fun. It's helping me realise I want 2, not 3, children!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Ladies, can you add me to the 3rd of November Please :)

This is my 4th Pregnancy, but will be my 3rd Child x


----------



## rottpaw

Colsy so sorry aboutnthe awful ms! I've not had much so far but then I'm not even 6 wks yet. I get the odd twinge of it here and there and then just last night, before bed I started to feel really bad and it just sort of came out of nowhere. I'm grateful it isn't worse and praying it stays away!


----------



## Coleey

Massive hugs Colsy :hugs: Not long to go now. 

Welcome and congrats Babee_bugs! :) We have the same due date xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Halfthyme that is great news!

Wow it sounds like there are a lot of ladies suffering with bad MS. Last time Haribo was all I ate! The sweet fruit taste was all I could stomach. My son is called Harry... I wonder if the sweets influenced this! x


----------



## stitchycat

HalfThyme007 said:


> Betas came back today at 94,000 -- woohoo!! I am more relieved than I can express in words. I may actually get to cross the finish line with this one! My progesterone was really low at just 10 (and that's with already taking progesterone supplements, I'm scared to think how low it would be without them!), but the midwife didn't seem to think that was a problem. Which is just another reason why I think I'm going to look for a new provider.

That's WONDERFUL (well, besides the low progesterone)! I'll keep you and baby in my thoughts and prayers. Lots and lots of sticky baby dust!


----------



## Mrs.326

Huge difference this week from last for me... I now have insomnia and cannot sleep to save my life... I also woke up hungry in the middle of the night (which _never_ happens). I had 2 granola bars for breakfast and I'm hungry _again_. My scan is a week from today!! So nervous/anxious to see baby!


----------



## Viking15

mammytoerin said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> ...but I can't help myself! (and hey, I'm sure we can all use the distraction/mood lightener!)
> 
> I'm very curious -- is the show Downton Abbey as popular in the UK as it is here in the states? I've always had a penchant for all things BBC, so it's not a big surprise I love the show...but I was surprised at how many people here are just as hooked as I am...people that wouldn't normally go for that kind of thing. Guess it just goes to show that good writing/producing goes a long way! I'm bummed because we won't get the third season in the states until the new year probably....my hubby suggested moving to England so we wouldn't have to wait. :haha:
> 
> It is popular here in Scotland!! Nice to hear it's popular so far away :) xxClick to expand...

I downloaded the first season from iTunes a while back, but didn't start watching until last night when I was so :sick: I'm addicted. I watched 3 episodes in a row. 


bethanchloe said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I'm self employed to and my work involves a lot of travelling so I'm a bit worried about how I will cope. I definitely have the beginnings of ms as I'm feeling a wee bit nauseous when I open the fridge which is how it started last time.
> 
> Uh oh, hope it passes for you. I don't think I've been in the kitchen for two weeks :/!Click to expand...

I have found frozen Mac N Cheese to be my best friend. No way I am going in the kitchen again. I forced myself to make homemade Chicken and Noodle soup two weeks ago and I don't know how I made it thru it without puking. 



hollsarena said:


> So I am only 7.5 weeks along. Today I look HUGE. I don't look pregnant huge though...just like I'm letting myself go huge. I have gained 1.6lbs since becoming pregnant but I look like I have gained 20lbs (or maybe I'm being a little dramatic) But I do look and feel much larger. This is my first so I'm not sure what to expect...anyone else in this boat?




hollsarena said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollsarena said:
> 
> 
> So I am only 7.5 weeks along. Today I look HUGE. I don't look pregnant huge though...just like I'm letting myself go huge. I have gained 1.6lbs since becoming pregnant but I look like I have gained 20lbs (or maybe I'm being a little dramatic) But I do look and feel much larger. This is my first so I'm not sure what to expect...anyone else in this boat?
> 
> I am sailing in that boat too. I have only gained 2lbs and look 4 months. Ive been tying to hide it with jackets and hoodies, but with the weather being freakishly warm I dont know how much longer I can hide it. Sucking in only hurts. This is my second, and they say with each pregnancy its possible to show sooner but this is rediculous!! Doesnt help that im short so even the slightest bit of weight makes me look bigger.Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is my first so I don't even have that excuse. I feel better that I haven't gained much but I just look fat. I don't mind getting big once I look pregnant...lol. I can't wear a belt anymore because it digs into my stomach when I sit down, however my pants are still gonna fall down without a belt...lol.Click to expand...

I've gained 7 pounds already. I definitely look fat and not preggers. All I want to eat is carbs and it's taking a toll on my physique. 



colsy said:


> <sigh> I'm tired of first tri, I really am. I hate wishing away the time, but right now I just want to be a healthy, happy, energetic, eating/drinking normally second trimester gal, with a bump that is obviously baby rather than blobby fat, with a couple of scans confirming all is well for the baby in there, and able to tell the world I'm pregnant. I am fed up pretending - it's hard work keep coming up with excuses for not going on outings or cafe trips or evenings out or pretty much anything at all really.
> 
> Today I don't really have morning sickness. But I do have that disgusting taste in my mouth that won't go (tho I've found that rinsing out with bicarb/baking soda dissolved in water is quite effective for a while). And I just don't want to eat or drink anything at all. The few things I have fancied eating this past week suddenly seem revolting to me, so goodness knows what I'll be managing to force down for tea tonight.
> 
> This part of pg really isn't fun. It's helping me realise I want 2, not 3, children!

I only want one! First tri is certainly not much fun. The nausea is keeping me from getting anything done.


----------



## stitchycat

Having a bit of a freakout tonight as I've got some brown spotting. I called the doctor, and they seem to think that it could just be the placenta attaching to the uterus or some old leftover blood, and just want me to monitor, but naturally I can't stop worrying. My appointment on Friday can't come soon enough!

Hugs to everyone else who's not feeling well!


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry you're worried stitchycat. a lot of ladies have been having this same issue lately and as far as i know they've all turned out okay. but i totally understand how you feel. i had some brown spotting right around four weeks and no matter how many times i heard that it was normal, i almost had a meltdown. i'm sending positive thoughts your way for you and your lo! :thumbup:


----------



## HalfThyme007

stitchycat said:


> Having a bit of a freakout tonight as I've got some brown spotting. I called the doctor, and they seem to think that it could just be the placenta attaching to the uterus or some old leftover blood, and just want me to monitor, but naturally I can't stop worrying. My appointment on Friday can't come soon enough!
> 
> Hugs to everyone else who's not feeling well!

:hugs: Hope Friday gets here super quick! It's so hard not to worry. Go watch Hunger Games tonight or something else to make the time go by quickly! Hope the spotting stops pronto and you get some relief! :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Halfthyme- Woohoo, Hunger Games!

Okay, got that out of my system.

Sorry you're worrying stitchycat. It's definitely good that it's brown. And some women spot they're whole pregnancy with no problems (hoping that's not your case because I'm sure it's nerve wracking). Hoping Friday gets here before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## K_

Hi ladies :)

My EDD is November 06, 2012! :happydance:

Happy & Healthy 9 Months to all of us!

May all be well with all our upcoming doc appointments. [-o<


----------



## Bookity

MS hasn't been as awful today. Still a bit of ever present nausea, but not so strong today... Except at the grocery store my husband had to buy the ground beef all by himself because I thought I was gonna hurl. LOL. I think he's gonna be the one making the tacos.


----------



## rottpaw

Bookity, that is funny, we had tacos tonight too! I was craving them this morning and so far they are staying down! 

I've not had much ms so far, but just yesterday and today have started to have some nausea. Bleh! At least I am still able to eat and sleep so far. :hugs: to all!


----------



## MommaBarry

What a evening!!!

Fell at work, again, only this time I had sharp pains in my lower abdomen which forces me to tell my supervisor what had happend and that I was pregnant. Next thing I know the ambulance was rushing me an hour away to a hospital. 

Turns out I am fine and so is baby. Pulled some major muscles in my lower abs to the point they prescribed me vicoden. I refuse to take such a pain med while pregnant. I have been told to rest for 4 days before returning to work, and follow up with my ob in 2. Here is the only good news of the day. The had to do a scan and their it was. My little bean, with a good strong heart rate of 161 :happydance: The only sad part was that since it was an emergency, they wouldnt let my OH come back with me. He was really bummed, and very jealouse. The baby measured 7+5 with a due date of Nov. 9th.


----------



## BelleF

SpringerS said:


> My MS had been gone for a week but it came back with a vengeance today. I was in bed feeling queasy so I tried to nap as that has helped in the past. I couldn't sleep so eventually decided to get back up and as soon as I stood I knew I had to dash for the bathroom. I was so sick, the worst I've been so far. I vomited up everything in my stomach and kept retching. My stomach was in agony from convulsing and I had tears streaming down my face. Eventually I managed to grab a bag of cracker from the kitchen and shove some in my mouth and my stomach finally settled a little. I ate the crackers standing over the sink then went back to bed with two more bags of them and lay there for 45 minutes slowly nibbling them.
> 
> On the plus side I watched the first episode of the new Titanic series on my laptop as I lay there and despite the terrible reviews it's getting I enjoyed it. Probably because my nausea and roiling stomach made me feel like I was there.

SpringerS, you poor thing! Awful! I hope you feel better now.

I'm so annoyed I have ANY MS since I know neither my mother nor my sister felt sick. So unfair!

:hugs:


----------



## BelleF

HalfThyme007 said:


> Betas came back today at 94,000 -- woohoo!! I am more relieved than I can express in words. I may actually get to cross the finish line with this one! My progesterone was really low at just 10 (and that's with already taking progesterone supplements, I'm scared to think how low it would be without them!), but the midwife didn't seem to think that was a problem. Which is just another reason why I think I'm going to look for a new provider.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts, I really appreciate it!
> 
> PS: I thought of something else for you ladies with really bad MS --- have you talked to your docs about Zofran? I've heard it's a life saver for the nausea!

Fantastic news! So happy for you HalfThyme!

:hugs:


----------



## SpringerS

BelleF said:


> SpringerS, you poor thing! Awful! I hope you feel better now.
> 
> I'm so annoyed I have ANY MS since I know neither my mother nor my sister felt sick. So unfair!
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks. I think I'm learning to manage it better now. My problem was because I thought it was gone I was completely unprepared for it on Tuesday. The side of my bed is now stocked up with with stem ginger, baked crackers, fig rolls and Go Ahead crispy slices, sparkling water and some very, very sour sweets. So when I wake in the early am feeling peckish I eat something right away as I know that I'm in the worst danger of getting sick if I let myself get hungry or if I have to move too much before I eat.

I know some people feel better after they throw up but any time I get sick I feel much worse afterwards. So as long as I can prevent myself from vomiting I'm not doing too bad. And at least the weather is so good I can sit in the garden and get lots of fresh air, which helps a lot too.


----------



## BelleF

Welcome Karin and destynibaby, we have the same due date! :baby:

Welcome Babee_Bugs!

Stichycat, I think many experience spotting! I hope you feel ok today!

Great news MommaBarry! I'm happy you and baby are ok!

Everyone with MS hang in there. I got OTC Postafen (which has other names as well but all include the substance Meclizine), which is well tested and has been used for years to treat both motion sickness and pregnancy related nausea. I know lots of you don't want to take pills during your pregnancies (I'm the same) but my doctor said Postafen is ok to take and has been around for a very long time. Now, I'm happy I did take it (one yesterday and one today) because I can finally eat something and am feeling so much happier. I was starting to feel sad, almost depressed and losing weight when I couldn't eat and my doctor told me that isn't good at all.

I also bought the Sea Band bracelets, which I really don't think helped at all. But I'm wearing them anyway!

:hugs: to everyone! I hope you are great!


----------



## Kte

colsy said:


> I haven't been on here all week as, to be honest, I've felt like I was going to die. I have never felt so ill in my life (apart from food poisoning in India). Ironically I haven't actually vomited once - but the 24/7 all-consuming nausea and exhaustion have absolutely knocked me off my feet. I haven't eaten or drunk properly for ten days. The only drink I can bear the thought of is lemon cordial, and even then I can manage one sip without the nausea kicking in again. Food ... each day is a different craving, and the ONLY thing I can eat that day is that craving. The other day I ate only salt and vinegar Real McCoy crisps/chips all day. Another day I had four cans of Heinz lentil soup. Another day several cans of Ambrosia rice pudding. I've never eaten like this in my life. I eat sooooo healthily normally that my poor body must wonder what's happening.
> 
> So I've been worried about the impact of all of this on the baby, so I went to the GP this morn. She took my BP (higher than I'd like - 125/90) and used the same instrument to measure my hydration (fascinating! how does that work?). Bizarrely she said my hydration wasn't actually that bad and that I was doing ok with the small amount I'm drinking. That makes me wonder whether usually I must be super-hydrated, cos I usually drink zillions more than I am right now.
> 
> Anyway, the upshot was that she didn't want to prescribe anti-nausea medicine unless I was actually vomiting (fair enough) but that I was to go right back if I stop peeing or start vomiting and completely stop drinking.
> 
> I think each day I feel a teensy bit better. I find it odd that many girls don't actually start their morning sickness until this stage - I'm seven weeks. Unless maybe I'm further along than I estimated, but I'm sure not. All I keep thinking is that I felt fine again by 10 weeks in my last pg, so I'm hanging on to the thought that the same will apply to this one.
> 
> We see the midwife for our first antenatal appt in ten days, and then we should get a 12-week scan appt through a bit after that. We may also do a private nuchal fold scan, depending on whether the 12-week appt really is at 12 weeks (often in the UK your "12-week" appt is at more like 14 weeks).
> 
> Sorry for rambling, well done if you got this far. Hugs to those who need them.

Ive PM'd you :hugs:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Yay MommaBarry!! Well...not yay about the whole falling thing....but yay for the heartbeat!!

Belle -- thanks for sharing about the OTC motion sickness stuff. I've completely forgotten about trying that, but now I think I'm going to give it a go. Hope it works! 

Just a few more weeks ladies and hopefully most of us will be out of the sickness period :) :hugs:


----------



## stitchycat

MommaBarry - I'm so sorry you fell, but so glad you got to see the baby and all's well!

SpringerS - I'm glad you've found something that looks like it's working for your MS.

BelleF - I'm glad the meds are helping! 

I'm feeling much more positive today, and even happier that my appointment is tomorow :) I think there's a bunch of us with appointments, so I'm hoping we all have good news!


----------



## CAValleygirl

MommaBarry - so sorry to hear but yay for a healthy baby!

I went in for my second scan yesterday and saw the little bean again :) Also measured 7w5 days (two days ahead of where I thought) but I'm going to keep my due date the same for now. Heartrate was 160 :)

Even though everyone thought I was just being paranoid, I couldn't help but be nervous that I was and am feeling so good. I mean, not GREAT, but definitely not as bad as others that are as far along as I am. I can eat anything (too much to be honest) and still go to the gym and walk every morning. I'd say my biggest symptoms have been constipation, although thankfully had a bit of relief today (tmi??), slightly sore boobs and fatigue at night. 

Goes to show that every pregnancy is different.


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm also feeling pretty good. Only certain things make me nauseous but I've never actually gotten sick (I probably jinxed it by typing that). My first appointment is tomorrow and I'm not sure whether they are going to do a scan or not, but I'm hoping they will as I'm not really sure of my due date (I wasn't tracking my cycles so I don't know the exact day of my LMP) I just kinda guestimated it. Plus I just want to see the little one! Good luck with everyones scans!


----------



## hollsarena

went for my first appt today! It was AMAZING!!! They did all kinds of tests and whatnot and then told me to go schedule my ultrasound when I check out. I went to schedule it and they said they could get me in for it in like 5 min...AHHHHH. So thank goodness my hubby went because we got our first glimps of or LO!!! It was AMAZING!!! I didn't expect it too look like a baby yet but you could tell where the head was and the little nubs of legs and arms, and a dark spot for its eyes. The most beautiful thing was the flutter of its little heart beating at 162!!! I"M IN LOVE:)


----------



## AMM1031

So I went in for my first appointment today and we found out we are having TWINS! There were two seperate sacs, and the heartbeats were 140, and 143 it was AMAZING! SOOO excited

:happydance:


----------



## bexxc

AMM1031- that's amazing!!!! congratulations. twice the fun and love!


----------



## MommyH

Mommabarry I'm soooo glad you and little one are okay and YAY for seeing baby and heartbeat!!!

Congrats to all the mommies who got to see their babies today!! 3 more weeks till my appointment and 5 more till I get to see my little one again ahhh seems so far away!!


----------



## mammytoerin

I've just been looking back through the posts, and there's so many to reply to!!

Congratulations to AMM1031 on the twins!! Twice the mischief :)
Halfthyme, I'm so glad everything went well.

To all feeling ill, I hope you're feeling better soon :)

So sorry if I have missed someone!!

Also, I'm so jealous of everyone getting their early scans!! I have to wait another 6 to 7 weeks before I get to see our little one!!

I'm just sitting catching up on last night's 'One Born Every Minute' UK and getting very emotional ... it's making me so excited!! xx


----------



## Mrs.326

What great news on all the scans today!! Lots of healthy babies (and twins!!!)!! Yay! :)

Makes me so excited for mine... just hoping & praying for good news and a strong heart beat! 6 days to go!


----------



## AMM1031

mammytoerin, 

The only reason I went in for an early scan was because I was seeing an RE and did fertility drugs and stuff, and if you end up pregnant you have to see them for the first scan around 6 or 7 weeks, to make sure they can send you off to the regular obgyn. I have my first official app on April 18....which with a normal getting pregnant without any help would be the first actual app. Thats the only reason I got an early scan and I am SUPER excited! Dont worry the weeks will fly by


----------



## HalfThyme007

AMM1031 -- WOW!!! So exciting!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bookity

So exciting AMM1031! Guess you are going to have to change your member info from expecting #2, to #2 and #3!!! All the best to you! That's exactly what my hubby is hoping for so we can be done this time around. :) Personally the thought of having 3 under 2 is a little terrifying to me, but I'm thinking it's just a singleton in there anyway. Anyone ever get intuition about twins??


----------



## nikalicious

Congrats on the twins AMM1031! How excited! :happydance:

MommaBarry- So sorry about your fall, but happy that you got to see your baby and the strong heartbeat!:flower:

HalfThyme- I'm so glad you numbers are up! When's your first scan? 

AFM- Symptoms have been pretty mild although I had bad MS on Monday morning and then a recent episode today. The constipation and grumpiness have probably been the worst so far. We go in for a scan again tomorrow and hopefully see the heartbeat! I have a retroverted uterus so I hope it doesn't keep us from seeing the baby. If we see the heartbeat tomorrow we are going to try to Skype both grandparents and let them know they will be great-grandparents! :cloud9:


----------



## bexxc

sorry guys...just need to whine for a second so...


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
i'm tired!
i feel like i'm coming down with a cold-- can't stop sneezing, stuffy nose, blech!
it's our late night for parent teacher conferences and i'm stuck at work until 8pm!
i just want to go home where i know dh will take care of me!!!!

THIS SUCKS!!!!!
:brat:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so glad everyone's scan went well!!!
i have to be admitted into the hospital bc my constipation is so bad and i need to be monitored by doctors.. i'm scared and not sure what to expect... yikes..


----------



## Viking15

Oh my god! I'm glad I started taking the Miralax. My constipation got really bad there. I couldn't take it.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah stool softeners didnt do anything for me sadly...


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you to everyone for the well wishes. I am very sore, but getting along pretty well :hugs:

Today is the day! :happydance:

First official doctors appointment (minus the ER visit) Tonight we get to tell DS and then the rest of the family tomorrow.

To tell our DS, we are taking him to build a bear and asking him to make a bear for baby. To tell the family tomorrow, we had a shirt made for DS to wear over to my family (we all get together on saturdays) and on the front it says do you know what your looking at? on the back it says the worlds soon to be BEST big brother. They are going to be so thrilled I can hardly wait! Not to mention there will be no more keeping it a secret.

I know there are alot of you having appointments and scans today, good luck to all!!


----------



## BelleF

AMM1031 said:


> So I went in for my first appointment today and we found out we are having TWINS! There were two seperate sacs, and the heartbeats were 140, and 143 it was AMAZING! SOOO excited
> 
> :happydance:

Oh my that's so so crazy! I've been dreaming I'll be having twins. I have twin sisters and apparently it's more common when you have them in the family already. Do you have twins in your family?

BIG congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## colsy

So, nausea has kind of dwindled today and yesterday. But I still have no desire to eat or drink whatsoever. I get a bit hungry and thirsty, but there is nothing I actually want to eat or drink. I am sipping water in tiny tiny mouthfuls all day just to keep me a little bit hydrated (but it's nowhere enough because I'm only peeing about four times a day). Now and again I have a sudden thought of something I want to eat, but if I don't have it right there and then, I'll go right off the thought of it within a few minutes and won't want anything at all. Six days til our first midwife appt.

*AMM1031* that's really exciting re the twins. Think you're the first twins so far in this November group. Are these your first babies? Are you nervous or pleased that it's twins?


----------



## HalfThyme007

wishfulmom2b said:


> so glad everyone's scan went well!!!
> i have to be admitted into the hospital bc my constipation is so bad and i need to be monitored by doctors.. i'm scared and not sure what to expect... yikes..

Oh my goodness!! That's good that they're going to monitor you so closely, but what a pain (in all ways!). :hugs: Hope things get err....moved....quickly so you can have some relief and be relaxed in your home. Take care of yourself and keep us updated! :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Good luck wishfulmom2b! No fun :(


----------



## NicoleLJ

Today is the first day that I wasn;t so sick to my stomach and exhausted that I actually got a few minor things done. We were in the hospital last Thursday for dehydration from the morning sickness and a uti. But finally starting to feel better. We have our first check up on the 3rd and get to meet our potential Doula on the 4th. WOW the time is moving fast. Hopefully everyone is doing well.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Had my first scan this afternoon. All went well. Here is the scan pic! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/speckle2.jpg 

My fertility nurse did the scan. She said there is a very strong heartbeat and lots of fetal movement!! In this pic the head is at the bottom next to the yolk sac. 
You can also clearly see the lilttle arms and legs. 
:cloud9:


----------



## bexxc

aw! beautiful, skweek! congratulations!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Very cute, skweek!!


----------



## AMM1031

bexxc said:


> sorry guys...just need to whine for a second so...
> 
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
> i'm tired!
> i feel like i'm coming down with a cold-- can't stop sneezing, stuffy nose, blech!
> it's our late night for parent teacher conferences and i'm stuck at work until 8pm!
> i just want to go home where i know dh will take care of me!!!!
> 
> THIS SUCKS!!!!!
> :brat:

try taking Zyrtec....it helps me ALOT, cuz I feel the same way,


----------



## AMM1031

BelleF said:


> AMM1031 said:
> 
> 
> So I went in for my first appointment today and we found out we are having TWINS! There were two seperate sacs, and the heartbeats were 140, and 143 it was AMAZING! SOOO excited
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Oh my that's so so crazy! I've been dreaming I'll be having twins. I have twin sisters and apparently it's more common when you have them in the family already. Do you have twins in your family?
> 
> BIG congratulations! :thumbup:Click to expand...




colsy said:


> So, nausea has kind of dwindled today and yesterday. But I still have no desire to eat or drink whatsoever. I get a bit hungry and thirsty, but there is nothing I actually want to eat or drink. I am sipping water in tiny tiny mouthfuls all day just to keep me a little bit hydrated (but it's nowhere enough because I'm only peeing about four times a day). Now and again I have a sudden thought of something I want to eat, but if I don't have it right there and then, I'll go right off the thought of it within a few minutes and won't want anything at all. Six days til our first midwife appt.
> 
> *AMM1031* that's really exciting re the twins. Think you're the first twins so far in this November group. Are these your first babies? Are you nervous or pleased that it's twins?



Twins dont run in my family AT ALL. But I did take fertility drugs to get pregant. This is my second pregnancy, I have a 2 1/2 year old son. Who also was from fertility drugs. I am not nervous yet, more excited since I have always wanted twins, but as time goes on I am sure I will be scared, excited and nervous all at the same time. My husband told me he is moving to the garage :) he is a little freaked out!


----------



## nikalicious

:cloud9: Hi ladies, I just got back from my appointment and we saw AND heard the heartbeat! It was SO incredible. here are my scan pics. Baby is measuring great and doctor said it was a strong heartbeat and that everything looked perfect. May dates are now just 1 day behind what we though originally. Can't wait to tell our family over the next couple days. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Scan0001.pdf
File size: 165.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## nikalicious

Beautiful pic skweek! Thanks for sharing. So excited for you!


----------



## bexxc

nikalicious said:


> :cloud9: Hi ladies, I just got back from my appointment and we saw AND heard the heartbeat! It was SO incredible. here are my scan pics. Baby is measuring great and doctor said it was a strong heartbeat and that everything looked perfect. May dates are now just 1 day behind what we though originally. Can't wait to tell our family over the next couple days. :happydance:

hooray...so happy for you, hun!


----------



## skweek35

Your pics are great too Nika!! 
I wish I had asked to listen to the heartbeat now! Although she did say the heart beat is really strong! 
Will have to ask at my 12 week scan. Only 4 weeks to go, so not too bad


----------



## hopestruck

Hi all! I'm so sorry I've been super out of the loop on this thread for a few days, but I'm so pleased that EVERYONE is doing great! It is a wonderful dose of positivity to come onto the November board :)




bexxc said:


> sorry guys...just need to whine for a second so...
> 
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
> i'm tired!
> i feel like i'm coming down with a cold-- can't stop sneezing, stuffy nose, blech!
> it's our late night for parent teacher conferences and i'm stuck at work until 8pm!
> i just want to go home where i know dh will take care of me!!!!
> 
> THIS SUCKS!!!!!
> :brat:

Bexxc, I'm sorry you're feeling crummy! It's a terrible situation to be in where you can't evade your responsibilties and you can't take drugs to make it better! I hope you had a good rest, some comforting tea and that DH did take good care of you - I'm sure he did!! :hugs:



wishfulmom2b said:


> so glad everyone's scan went well!!!
> i have to be admitted into the hospital bc my constipation is so bad and i need to be monitored by doctors.. i'm scared and not sure what to expect... yikes..


Poor thing!! So sorry that it's been so rough for you, what a drag :( I hope that the doctors are able to fix you up with something to help keep things moving. I haven't been quite as regular as normal but I am thankful that things haven't gotten too bad yet.




skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Had my first scan this afternoon. All went well. Here is the scan pic!
> 
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/speckle2.jpg
> 
> My fertility nurse did the scan. She said there is a very strong heartbeat and lots of fetal movement!! In this pic the head is at the bottom next to the yolk sac.
> You can also clearly see the lilttle arms and legs.
> :cloud9:

Beautiful scan!! Congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

thanks, hopestruck...thankfully after my long night at work, i have today off-- schools observe cesar chavez's birthday around these parts. i've been wrapped up on the sofa all day watching crappy tv and sliding in and out of naps. dh is making a big pot of lentil soup for me tonight!


----------



## HalfThyme007

LOVE the scan pics!! Congrats ladies on such cute and healthy beans!! Great way to end the week :flower:

I go in for my 8 week scan on Monday (first scan!!) and hopefully get a good pic of our LO! And maybe if we're really REALLY lucky, we'll get twins like AMM :happydance:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats on the beautiful scans girls! Mine is Tuesday and I'm so excited, but also nervous becauseitnlooks like hubby won't be able to go with me. I'm just praying everything is well!

:hugs:


----------



## nikalicious

HalfThyme007 said:


> LOVE the scan pics!! Congrats ladies on such cute and healthy beans!! Great way to end the week :flower:
> 
> I go in for my 8 week scan on Monday (first scan!!) and hopefully get a good pic of our LO! And maybe if we're really REALLY lucky, we'll get twins like AMM :happydance:
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!

:happydance: I bet you can't wait till Monday! So excited for you! 

DH almost wasn't able to make it to the appointment today and I (jokingly) said during the appointment to him that I was going to play an April fool's joke on him that the doctor found another sac in the scan. DH didn't think it was all that funny, but I did. :haha:

I think it would be wonderful to have twins!


----------



## HalfThyme007

:rofl: Nika that's hilarious!!! (and a brilliant idea!) And yes, I can't wait til Monday...never, EVER thought I'd look forward to a Monday, but there it is lol. Life proving me wrong, per usual. :)

Rott -- bummer DH can't go with you to the appt. We'll be rooting for ya!


----------



## Bookity

I wish my scan wasn't so far away! Not until April 24th! So nice seeing everyone else's first appointments are going well.


----------



## rottpaw

HalfThyme007 said:


> :rofl: Nika that's hilarious!!! (and a brilliant idea!) And yes, I can't wait til Monday...never, EVER thought I'd look forward to a Monday, but there it is lol. Life proving me wrong, per usual. :)
> 
> Rott -- bummer DH can't go with you to the appt. We'll be rooting for ya!

Thanks Half! :hugs: because my fertility clinic is monitoring me at this stage, and they do not allow patients to bring children to the office (out of sensitivity to all patients) we need to arrange childcare for our lo in order for both of us to be there. It is spring break week next week and nearly every friend and neighbor we know will be gone :dohh: so haven't been able to find a sitter yet. I'm still hopeful as I have one or two other friends I can check with. I'm just more concerned if for any reason I got bad news, you know... Certainly praying all is well!

Can't wait to see your scan pics Monday and yes, that's a great reason to look forward to monday! :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow I've missed so much! 

So ww have twins in the group?! Such lovely news! Are you suffering with bad ms at all? 

Stretcycat, has the spotting stopped? I'm the same as Bex. I spotted around 4 weeks but nothing since. I was so upset especially as I didn't have any bleeding with my first pregnancy. Big :hugs:

Some amazing news and scans! I'm hoping to have an early scan in a couple of weeks. 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

A friend of mine is a photographer and we got to talking about babies yesterday and I spilled the beans and told her we're expecting... And I'm so glad I did!!! Not only did she offer to do my maternity and newborn pictures for FREE, she also said her mom (an obgyn nurse) would do scans for me anytime I come visit! I have my first scan scheduled with my doctor next Wednesday and I have had a trip planned to visit on the 14th for a while, so it looks like I'll be seeing baby next week and again shortly after. I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## AMM1031

Fish&Chips said:


> Wow I've missed so much!
> 
> So ww have twins in the group?! Such lovely news! Are you suffering with bad ms at all?
> 
> Stretcycat, has the spotting stopped? I'm the same as Bex. I spotted around 4 weeks but nothing since. I was so upset especially as I didn't have any bleeding with my first pregnancy. Big :hugs:
> 
> Some amazing news and scans! I'm hoping to have an early scan in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Xxx

I am excited about having twins and no I dont have any ms, I have had a few times i had to walk way from something because my stomache turned but not too bad at all for twins


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news. I'm very happy for you. X


----------



## Soon2Bee

Hi Ladies, So one of my MS triggers seems to be looking at a computer screen, so everytime I wanted to get on and catch up it would make my stomach turn. 

But I was finally able to today. Still have MS all day long :( Instead of not being able to eat, I have to eat every hour so I don't get too sick. Luckily I usually only want healthy and have only gained 1 pound. Like the other ladies, I feel like I have gained 20. So ready for the first trimester to be over. To be open about the pregnancy and HOPEFULLY will feel semi normal again. I can deal with extreme exhaustion, not this MS stuff.

Well, it was good to catch up with everyone. Sending healthy baby and mommy thoughts to all.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hey ladies! back from hospital. was able to pass a bowel... only problem is i dont know if its going to keep happening so severely.. fingers crossed!


----------



## BelleF

nikalicious said:


> :cloud9: Hi ladies, I just got back from my appointment and we saw AND heard the heartbeat! It was SO incredible. here are my scan pics. Baby is measuring great and doctor said it was a strong heartbeat and that everything looked perfect. May dates are now just 1 day behind what we though originally. Can't wait to tell our family over the next couple days. :happydance:

So happy for you! Great news!:hugs:


----------



## BelleF

AMM1031, my uncle who is a doctor has always said that research shows having fraternal twins is in fact hereditary (releasing two eggs from each ovary some cycles resulting in twins who are not more alike than normal sisters and brothers), but that identical twins are not hereditary at all.

The statistics he's given me are the same as those stated in the article below and in addition to this he has also said that sisters to fraternal twins (as i am) have a slightly higher chance of conceiving (fraternal) twins.

https://www.thetech.org/genetics/ask.php?id=86

And, we do have a long line of fraternal twins on my mother's side :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishfulmom2b yey to being back home! Did you get anything to help it stop happening again? X


----------



## Viking15

Fish&Chips said:


> Wishfulmom2b yey to being back home! Did you get anything to help it stop happening again? X

^^wss!!! 
I hope they gave you something! :hugs:


----------



## CAValleygirl

wishfulmom2b said:


> hey ladies! back from hospital. was able to pass a bowel... only problem is i dont know if its going to keep happening so severely.. fingers crossed!

So happy for you! I tend to go every three days which is way less than I was going before but it's better than nothing. Hopefully, you'll start to go more regularly now...


----------



## CAValleygirl

I hit eight weeks today!!! I'm officially a raspberry :)

It's so funny how preg symptoms come and go. Yesterday, I felt pretty bad all day. Tired, nauseous, super hungry, indigestion, etc. 

This morning I wake up after a bad night of sleep feeling absolutely fine! I don't mind this, as long as the symptoms keep coming here and there... Just a reminder, I guess.


----------



## bexxc

happy 8 weeks cavalleygirl!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

So after having 2 different scans from 2 different doctors at 2 different hospitals and they are both saying my due date is November 9th, I have decided to change my due date on here. Feels like cheating since it pushed me forward a few days and that now makes me over 8 weeks, My baby is a RASPBERRY woohoo :happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

9 weeks today! :) 

Feeling like a cold is coming on or it could be my allergies. Always something...

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## MommaBarry

The internet can be our best friend, and our i biggest worry.

So as some of you may recall last week I fell at work. The ER docs prescribed me vicodin and I never filled the script as I felt that was to strong of a narcotic to take in pregnancy. I had to see the company doctor to clear myself to go back to work and told her my concern for the drug but that I was also afraid that when I returned to work that I would be in pain again. She gave me a script for tylenol 3 with codine instead and said it was ok to take during pregnancy and would help me to sleep if I take it in the evening. Today was my first day back and oh boy once my shift was over I was hurting. This evening I took one (although it says I can take 1-2 every 4 hours) and I am feeling guilty and sleepy. I did some research online and that was a BIG mistake as some of the things I read are negative and said it can be harmful. Now I feel like im going to have an anxiety attack. I think tomorrow I will call my OB and clear it with her before taking anymore. 

Has anyone else taken this while pregnant?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks for your wishes ladies... i was put on a strict diet and was told to keep updating the drs. i went 2 weeks without a BM so def really scary... im not out of the woods but hope it improves..


----------



## Fish&Chips

Momma Barry I'm afraid I really don't know much about it but I really wouldn't trust Google over the Dr, especially 2 drs. :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

MommaBarry If you are really worried about the T3, then you could definitely take some extra strength or regular strength tylenol, if you think that will be enough to handle the pain. Otherwise, I really think that your doctor would not recommend something harmful, especially when you have expressed your reasons for concern so clearly.


----------



## stitchycat

wishfulmom2b - hope everything's still moving along down there, and you don't have to go back to the hospital!

amm1031! TWINS! how exciting!

MommaBarry - they moved my due date to November 9th as well!

rottpaw - I hope everything works out and hubby gets to go with you!

I had my first ultrasound Friday morning, and we got to see the LO (and hear the heartbeat!) My pictures aren't nearly as cool as skweek's - apparently the baby was not cooperating for the ultrasound (they used the words "shoved really far up your uterus", so all the pictures look like kidney bean-shaped blobs, lol. Still, it's the cutest blob I've ever seen ;) They also moved my date to November 9th - it was great to shoot forward past the 8 week mark!

MS has been nearly nonexistent, but I'm absolutely exhausted all the time. And HUNGRY! I woke up Saturday morning, rolled over, and yelled "PANCAKES!" at my poor hubby. So, I guess that counts as my first official food craving... and I don't even really like pancakes that much, normally! Anybody else having any weird food things yet?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lol @ pancakes! I seem to have gone off beef. I'm wondering if it's because I've been taking iron tablets as I had low iron with my last pregnancy. Yesterday all I could eat were pringles and I'm not normally a crisp lover.


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaBarry --- so well said! The Internet can truly be such a source of anxiety! I would tend to agree with Bookity and Fishy.....but absolutely call your OB if you have a question. That's what you're paying them for! 

wishfulmom --- so glad you're home and had some....movement. :) That just sounds horrific.....hope this is the first and last time for you!

ashley -- congrats on 9 weeks!! Woohooo!!!

Stitchy -- that's hilarious....I wonder if "shoved really far up your uterus" is a technical term? ;) I've been craving anything with carbs and salt.....although now that you mention it, pancakes sound DELIGHTFUL right now!!! I may go home for lunch and make some...


As for me......sickness has been easing up somewhat, but the utter and complete exhaustion has set in. I became one with the couch this weekend and did absolutely nothing productive. Experienced moms out there -- when does the exhaustion leave and the glowing part start? I'm ready to start glowing. :)


----------



## auntylolo

HalfThyme007 said:


> I'm ready to start glowing. :)

:haha:This really made me giggle, me too!


----------



## hopestruck

Hello all, glad to hear everyone's doing well despite the constant fatigue! I feel you - had a 2 hour nap yesterday and it was divine.

"


stitchycat said:


> I had my first ultrasound Friday morning, and we got to see the LO (and hear the heartbeat!) My pictures aren't nearly as cool as skweek's - apparently the baby was not cooperating for the ultrasound (they used the words "shoved really far up your uterus", so all the pictures look like kidney bean-shaped blobs, lol. Still, it's the cutest blob I've ever seen ;) They also moved my date to November 9th - it was great to shoot forward past the 8 week mark!
> 
> MS has been nearly nonexistent, but I'm absolutely exhausted all the time. And HUNGRY! I woke up Saturday morning, rolled over, and yelled "PANCAKES!" at my poor hubby. So, I guess that counts as my first official food craving... and I don't even really like pancakes that much, normally! Anybody else having any weird food things yet?

"Shoved really far up your uterus" - hilarious! Love the professional medical language ;)



auntylolo said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to start glowing. :)
> 
> :haha:This really made me giggle, me too!Click to expand...

Totally agree with both of you. My face exploded in some kind of eczema/rash this weekend, ugh. bring on the glow! 

AFM, I'm 6 weeks today and still feeling pretty pregnant (haha). Totally exhausted these days, and the no-caffeine thing definitely isn't helping. I finally have my first appointment with my new family doc today. I'm not expecting her to schedule me for an ultrasound for a few weeks, but I'll have my fingers crossed she'll give me an early referral.

Happy Monday all! Hope you survive the day without :sleep: wherever you are!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Stitchy! It's looking like hubs won't get to go :cry: but I will just have to deal with it. Can't be helped. I'm just praying all is well! Scan at 2 tomorrow. 

So glad you got to see your lo and everything looks good! These first scans are SO exciting and also so nerve wracking! Don't worry about the photos or not being able to see much. By your anatomy scan you will be seeing SO much it's amazing! 

Half, you will start feeling better in 2nd tri, though I'm not gonna lie to you, mine was more like 16-18 weeks rather than 12 or 14 :dohh:! It can sometimes feel like a two steps forward, one step back kind of process. You might have abetter day then a worse one again. What counts is the trend. When you start having more better days, you will know you are turning the corner! 

Mommabarry, I'm so sorry about the fall! I need to read back to understand what happened. Meanwhile, try not to stress. I'm sure bubs is fine! 

Hope struck, I feel about like you're describing - totally whacked and (at least for me) nauseous, feeling VERY pregnant for six weeks :rofl:

Wishful, so glad things are getting better. I've started eating prunes and am hoping that will help. I need to drink more water but plain water aggravates my ms. :nope:

Fish, any kind of potato chip is my friend right now lol! Last time I was pregnant, during first tri about the only real food I could eat was plain chicken and white potatoes in various forms. It's looking like this pregnancy will be th same!

Okay girls, off to feed the little guy some lunch. Puréed baby foods (especially the meats) are NOT helping my nausea! :dohh:


----------



## loob53

Exhaustion can be pretty hard going, but i think as us busy ladies, we learn to manage well with it and keep going.

I just seem to never stop and i have to stick to routine, i know i need to slow down a little but i cant xx


----------



## skweek35

Stitchycat - I just loved seeing that heartbeat!! It was just the most relieving moment I could have had! Did they put the colour on too to show the blood flow? 
"shoved really far up your uterus" - love the 'professional' terminology! 
Can you post your scan pic? Would love to see yours too. 
As for food - I seem to have totally gone off food. Eating just makes my tummy really sore. Dont know why this is! Any ideas? 

Hopestruck - fatigue! now we are talking. I'm coming up for 9 weeks and sure as hell is down there it has hit me square between the eyes!! All I want to do today is sleep. 
I will third the 'I'm ready to start glowing'!!!! 
Give me energy and take away the sore tummy!! 
Just so glad I'm on school holidays for 2 weeks!


----------



## mammytoerin

Oh my goodness, I'm glad to hear it's not just me feeling the exhaustion!! 

Also, my daughter seems to have picked today to start with the terrible twos - wowee we've had some spectacular tantrums today!! Especially when she had to come off of the trampoline, or out of the car (she LOVES the car)!! Now I need to go tidy this house - it's a tip :S The work never ends!! I'm also glad we're on school holidays for two weeks .

loob53 - slowing down for us is also easier said than done!! Erin is so accustomed to going out first thing in the morning to the childminder that she seems to think this should also be done in the holidays! This morning, she wanted her shoes on over her pjs, and took her coat to me saying 'car, car'!!


----------



## mammytoerin

Mommabarry - I hope you're doing fine now, and I do agree with you being careful about the medication :) Thinking about you xx

Wishfulmom2b - glad to hear you're doing fine, and I hope you continue to get better. Best wishes :) xx

It's interesting reading about everyone's cravings!! I've not had any cravings this time around, but smells get to me like last time. I don't like vinegar anyway, but now I can smell it across a room full of people. Also, someone's strong perfume caught me out in the supermarket ... I had to move away from that aisle, sneezing away :S xx


----------



## CAValleygirl

Last night, at about 9:30, all I wanted and could think about was salt and vinegar chips and white cheddar popcorn. Finally, after me complaining, my DH went out to buy some. He came back with the right kind of chips but the WRONG popcorn. You should have seen how angry I was ;)

(Felt bad about that)


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl said:


> Last night, at about 9:30, all I wanted and could think about was salt and vinegar chips and white cheddar popcorn. Finally, after me complaining, my DH went out to buy some. He came back with the right kind of chips but the WRONG popcorn. You should have seen how angry I was ;)
> 
> (Felt bad about that)

LOL, I can imagine! I was craving Rainbow Chip icing, but sadly I did not get any... probably for the best because I would have eated an entire tub in one sitting!


----------



## Bookity

Wow, white cheddar popcorn just sounded really amazing to me. Gotta get DD this bottle so I can go grab a burger and maybe pop into the store as well. Argh! At least I'm craving some food instead of being nauseated by everything!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ahh i ate so much smartfood popcorn yesterday and now today i cant even brush my teeth i am so nauseous! its crazy how one day i dont feel pregnant and the next i feel like crap!


----------



## rottpaw

My ms has wild swings like that too. One day I can eat a broader range of things, the next day it's carbs and salty foods ONLY. I'm trying to console myself by remembering that I was the same way with DS and he turned out perfectly lol!


----------



## HalfThyme007

CAValleygirl said:


> Last night, at about 9:30, all I wanted and could think about was salt and vinegar chips and white cheddar popcorn. Finally, after me complaining, my DH went out to buy some. He came back with the right kind of chips but the WRONG popcorn. You should have seen how angry I was ;)
> 
> (Felt bad about that)

LOL that's too funny!! I think it must be the hormones (that's what I'm telling myself anyway), because I get SO irate with DH sometimes now....I feel bad afterward, but in the moment my pregnant brain is cursing him for not being a mindreader. :haha:

Mmm......cheddar popcorn........mmm I think I just gained a pound just thinking about it.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I have been feeling so bloated and chubby these last few days, but the worst part is I cant stop eating. I need/want food at all times. And lemonade and orange juice sound really good too.....


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm loving these craving stories! CAValley, bless your dh! What a hero.

This evening I've been surprisingly non nauseous which is worrying me slightly. I was able to cook and eat a proper meal which was heavenly!


----------



## Mrs.326

I just hit the stage where I need food all. the. time. I feel like I can't get enough... I'll eat a reasonable meal and I'm hungry again within the hour. Thankfully, I keep healthy snacks in my desk. I bought a belly band today... for when the bloat hits full force and my pants start fitting a little tighter :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Just got back from OB -- no red flags, everything looks good! Saw and heard the heartbeat at 171 :) I was a complete blubbering fool, but I don't really care lol, I'm sure the sonographer has seen many women cry. Looks like third time really is the charm! What a relief! Good luck to all you ladies with upcoming scans, can't wait to see pics!

PS: just so you all know, my dinner tonight will most likely consist of pancakes, cheddar popcorn, lemonade, and ice cream (because I always want ice cream). Something tells me DH won't share my excitement for this combination of food, but that's ok. :)


----------



## hopestruck

HalfThyme007 said:


> Just got back from OB -- no red flags, everything looks good! Saw and heard the heartbeat at 171 :) I was a complete blubbering fool, but I don't really care lol, I'm sure the sonographer has seen many women cry. Looks like third time really is the charm! What a relief! Good luck to all you ladies with upcoming scans, can't wait to see pics!
> 
> PS: just so you all know, my dinner tonight will most likely consist of pancakes, cheddar popcorn, lemonade, and ice cream (because I always want ice cream). Something tells me DH won't share my excitement for this combination of food, but that's ok. :)

HalfThyme, your post was exactly what I needed to hear today. I went for my first appointment today with my new doctor (I just moved to a new city), and it was pretty disheartening. She seemed pretty pessimistic about my chances of having a healthy baby after 2 M/Cs in a row :cry: then on top of that, wasn't able to schedule me for an ultrasound for another 3 weeks. So I was feeling pretty crummy about everything, until I saw your post. This is the kind of inspiration I need! So thank you for posting about this. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

is it bad that i want to eat a cheeseburger wrapped in a pizza and go to sleep?


----------



## steelergirl55

HalfThyme007 said:


> Just got back from OB -- no red flags, everything looks good! Saw and heard the heartbeat at 171 :) I was a complete blubbering fool, but I don't really care lol, I'm sure the sonographer has seen many women cry. Looks like third time really is the charm! What a relief! Good luck to all you ladies with upcoming scans, can't wait to see pics!
> 
> PS: just so you all know, my dinner tonight will most likely consist of pancakes, cheddar popcorn, lemonade, and ice cream (because I always want ice cream). Something tells me DH won't share my excitement for this combination of food, but that's ok. :)

 :happydance: Congrats! :happydance:

Me too! I have actually been rather absent from BNB these last few weeks. I was reading everybody's symptoms, and reading into mine, or lack of, and making myself positively insane! :wacko: Today my gestational sac measured 8 wks exactly, my teeny baby measured 8+1, and the heart rate was 160! I tried to hold in my sobs of joy, but no doubt the uncontrollable shaking was apparent on the U/S screen!!!!


----------



## steelergirl55

CAValleygirl said:


> Last night, at about 9:30, all I wanted and could think about was salt and vinegar chips and white cheddar popcorn. Finally, after me complaining, my DH went out to buy some. He came back with the right kind of chips but the WRONG popcorn. You should have seen how angry I was ;)
> 
> (Felt bad about that)

LOL!!!

Last night DH went out for fudgie brownie mix and ice cream for me. I told him I wanted Breyer's vanilla, or at least that is what my pregnant brain thought I said, so when he came back with some generic stuff, I yelled at him too! He very calmly walked into the kitchen, told me he bought the only "French" vanilla in the store (oops!) and then asked me if I wanted to "try again!" I apologized, baked the brownies, covered them, still hot, in French vanilla ice cream and strawberries, and devoured it all!!!!!! Yum!!! That reminds me, I'm hungry... :dohh:


----------



## Dahlia2007

bexxc said:


> is it bad that i want to eat a cheeseburger wrapped in a pizza and go to sleep?

that is the funniest thing I've heard in a while!


----------



## MommyH

All your cravings sound so delicious... If only my stomach would let me eat :( I'm suffering so bad with this ms and I don't know what to do :( its all nausea I've only thrown up a couple times...I get cravings and hubby happily gets them for me but it doesn't help and I still feel sick and miserable :cry:


----------



## HalfThyme007

hopestruck said:


> HalfThyme, your post was exactly what I needed to hear today. I went for my first appointment today with my new doctor (I just moved to a new city), and it was pretty disheartening. She seemed pretty pessimistic about my chances of having a healthy baby after 2 M/Cs in a row :cry: then on top of that, wasn't able to schedule me for an ultrasound for another 3 weeks. So I was feeling pretty crummy about everything, until I saw your post. This is the kind of inspiration I need! So thank you for posting about this. :hugs:

So sorry to hear about your experience! As if moving to a new city isn't hard enough, then finding a new doctor only to have them fill the room with pessimism! :hugs: Are you on progesterone supplements or baby aspirin? Some doctors automatically prescribe/advise these treatments regardless of the circumstances after 2 MCs. I really think the progesterone is what made a difference for me this time -- the American Board of Obstetrics doesn't recognize it as a valid deficiency relating to pregnancy/miscarriages and therefore doesn't recognize it as a valid treatment for recurrent MCs, but I've read a TON of studies published in medical journals that linked progesterone therapy to a reduction in MCs in women with previous MCs. Anyway, just a thought.

Sorry you had such a yucky appointment...I just switched providers myself because I was so frustrated with my last one. Remember -- you are paying THEM, and this is still a business for them..which means you are the customer and have a right to the care you want. If this provider can't get you in for another 3 weeks, maybe shop around and find someone who can...even if it means meeting with a PA or a midwife the first time instead of the OB.

Sorry for the long post.....my heart goes out to you and I wish I could do more! :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

HalfThyme007 said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> HalfThyme, your post was exactly what I needed to hear today. I went for my first appointment today with my new doctor (I just moved to a new city), and it was pretty disheartening. She seemed pretty pessimistic about my chances of having a healthy baby after 2 M/Cs in a row :cry: then on top of that, wasn't able to schedule me for an ultrasound for another 3 weeks. So I was feeling pretty crummy about everything, until I saw your post. This is the kind of inspiration I need! So thank you for posting about this. :hugs:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your experience! As if moving to a new city isn't hard enough, then finding a new doctor only to have them fill the room with pessimism! :hugs: Are you on progesterone supplements or baby aspirin? Some doctors automatically prescribe/advise these treatments regardless of the circumstances after 2 MCs. I really think the progesterone is what made a difference for me this time -- the American Board of Obstetrics doesn't recognize it as a valid deficiency relating to pregnancy/miscarriages and therefore doesn't recognize it as a valid treatment for recurrent MCs, but I've read a TON of studies published in medical journals that linked progesterone therapy to a reduction in MCs in women with previous MCs. Anyway, just a thought.
> 
> Sorry you had such a yucky appointment...I just switched providers myself because I was so frustrated with my last one. Remember -- you are paying THEM, and this is still a business for them..which means you are the customer and have a right to the care you want. If this provider can't get you in for another 3 weeks, maybe shop around and find someone who can...even if it means meeting with a PA or a midwife the first time instead of the OB.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.....my heart goes out to you and I wish I could do more! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much HalfThyme :) 
No, I'm not on anything this pregnancy, except self-prescribed baby aspirin (though new doc said she was going to look into whether or not there's anything else we can do now that I'm 6 weeks). It was a weird timing thing because I found out just before I moved, and wasn't able to get into an appointment in my old city, and had to wait until 6 weeks to get in the new place. 

As for the care provider issue, it's mainly a problem with the community I'm now in. I came from a big city and care with a WONDERFUL midwife, and now in this new place there aren't even any midwives around! It's only GPs or OBs at the hospital, I believe. Plus, the only ultrasound location is at the hospital, which means I'm hooped for trying to get in anywhere else (and plus, I'm in Canada, so there are limited options for "private" U/S - and none in this community). *sigh* Rural living! :wacko: In any case, you're right that it might be worth "shopping around" and finding someone else who can be a bit more positive/sensitive about the situation - perhaps they have fertility specialists at the hospital who would be more appropriate. 

Thanks a lot for your comment. I really appreciate it. I'm thrilled for you and your pregnancy this time around, and can't wait to hear more about it! :hugs:


----------



## HalfThyme007

hopestruck said:


> Thanks so much HalfThyme :)
> 
> *sigh* Rural living! :wacko: In any case, you're right that it might be worth "shopping around" and finding someone else who can be a bit more positive/sensitive about the situation - perhaps they have fertility specialists at the hospital who would be more appropriate.

I hear ya on the rural living....I moved here to Idaho from Los Angeles 3 years ago and can't help but think of all the different options I would have had down there. Glad we never ended up having to go to a fertility specialist -- the closest one my insurance will cover is 200 miles away! Hooray for living in the middle of nowhere! :wacko:

Hope things work out...don't lose hope! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

i'm feeling a bit panicky ladies...my boobs totally stopped hurting yesterday afternoon and they still barely hurt at all. should i be worried?


----------



## Mrs.326

bexxc said:


> i'm feeling a bit panicky ladies...my boobs totally stopped hurting yesterday afternoon and they still barely hurt at all. should i be worried?

I've heard that it's completely normal for symptoms to come and go. My boobs didn't hurt at all when I first found out, started killing me around 4 and a half weeks, and now, at 6 weeks, they have been hurting off and on for about 4 days. I'm sure everything is fine. I have my first OB appointment & scan tomorrow and I'm going to ask my doctor about this as well. I will let you know what she says after my appointment, but try not to let it worry you too much in the meantime :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bexx I think mine stopped hurting around this time with my last pregnancy. My ms disappeared yesterday and I was worried but it's back this afternoon with avengence!


----------



## NicoleLJ

Well looksl like I am no longer due in November. Just got back from my first check up at the Maternity Clinic. Good news is we are not 9 weeks pregnant but 11 weeks instead. I don't mind that in the least. Our new due date is Oct 23. Also we go for our ultrasound in May. Bad news is they could not find the heart beat but that is normal for this time and also for my size as well. Also I am allowed to increase how many morning sickness meds I can take so hopefully that will help with how sick I am. So good luck to all you November moms. I will go join the October one.


----------



## loob53

Hi ladies

I have my scan tomorrow kinda nervous but excited too.

Has anyone else got their scan coming up xx


----------



## natasharobin

Just got a call from the Ultrasound clinic and they had a cancellation so my first scan is moved up to today from April 16th! Really excited but a little nervous. Hoping that all is well :)


----------



## bexxc

good luck natasha!


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> i'm feeling a bit panicky ladies...my boobs totally stopped hurting yesterday afternoon and they still barely hurt at all. should i be worried?

Hi Bexxc, so funny you wrote this, as I am dealing with the same situation. BBs were killing on Friday, moderately sore saturday and sunday, mildly sore yesterday, and only mildly sore again today. On top of that, my left bb kind of feels "deflated" (right one still more tender/firm/heavy). I'm so paranoid//panicky too. It was my first indication that something wasn't right in my last pregnancy, but it happened around 5 weeks. You've seen a heartbeat though, which is a great sign. I still think the prognosis is good, but let's keep each other updated. xoxox


----------



## HalfThyme007

Bexx -- it seems a lot of women have symptoms that come and go throughout the early weeks. Hopestruck is right, it's definitely a good sign that you've already heard the heartbeat, so take comfort in that maybe? PS: the pizza-wrapped-hambuger thing yesterday was fantastic lol haven't laughed like that in awhile!

Natasha -- congrats and good luck! Love it when cancellations work in your favor! :)

Mrs326 & loob -- good luck on your scans tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.326

loob53 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow kinda nervous but excited too.
> 
> Has anyone else got their scan coming up xx

loob, I also have my first scan tomorrow :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm so excited to hear about all of your scans!

Has anyone been craving SOUR foods? I was really into salt and vinegar chips the other day, and just now, I (OMG I CANNOT BELIEVE I AM ADMITTING THIS) sucked sour patch kids to get the sour flavor, and then threw them out when it became sweet. I did it for the WHOLE BAG!!! *ashamed, embarrassed*

I haven't been into sour candy in what feels like forever... much more a chocolate girl... I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## natasharobin

Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes! The scan went really well, it was so amazing to see our little bean for the first time :) :) :)
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## hopestruck

Mrs.326 said:


> loob53 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow kinda nervous but excited too.
> 
> Has anyone else got their scan coming up xx
> 
> loob, I also have my first scan tomorrow :)Click to expand...


Good luck tomorrow Mrs.326!!! I'm so excited for you :)




CAValleygirl said:


> I'm so excited to hear about all of your scans!
> 
> Has anyone been craving SOUR foods? I was really into salt and vinegar chips the other day, and just now, I (OMG I CANNOT BELIEVE I AM ADMITTING THIS) sucked sour patch kids to get the sour flavor, and then threw them out when it became sweet. I did it for the WHOLE BAG!!! *ashamed, embarrassed*
> 
> I haven't been into sour candy in what feels like forever... much more a chocolate girl... I just couldn't help myself!


CAValleygirl, that's HILARIOUS. I love it. Sounds like some kind of neurotic diet. Don't you just love pregnancy!? I remember wanting to eat absolutely nothing aside from mushroom soup, english muffins with cream cheese, and pizza pops. Totally healthy cravings :blush:



natasharobin said:


> Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes! The scan went really well, it was so amazing to see our little bean for the first time :) :) :)

Beautiful pic! Congratulations :)


----------



## ashleywalton

CAValleygirl said:


> I'm so excited to hear about all of your scans!
> 
> Has anyone been craving SOUR foods? I was really into salt and vinegar chips the other day, and just now, I (OMG I CANNOT BELIEVE I AM ADMITTING THIS) sucked sour patch kids to get the sour flavor, and then threw them out when it became sweet. I did it for the WHOLE BAG!!! *ashamed, embarrassed*
> 
> I haven't been into sour candy in what feels like forever... much more a chocolate girl... I just couldn't help myself!

Me too!! I want salty/sour foods. With my girls I ate chocolate like no other! Thinking this time I'm having a boy! :)


----------



## Stephers35

CAValleygirl said:


> I'm so excited to hear about all of your scans!
> 
> Has anyone been craving SOUR foods? I was really into salt and vinegar chips the other day, and just now, I (OMG I CANNOT BELIEVE I AM ADMITTING THIS) sucked sour patch kids to get the sour flavor, and then threw them out when it became sweet. I did it for the WHOLE BAG!!! *ashamed, embarrassed*
> 
> I haven't been into sour candy in what feels like forever... much more a chocolate girl... I just couldn't help myself!

OMG-I bought a GIANT bag of sour skittles at sams club a couple weeks ago. Haven't had that many of them but I like knowing they're available...



natasharobin said:


> Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes! The scan went really well, it was so amazing to see our little bean for the first time :) :) :)

Love the scan! Why can't we get a scan every four weeks? So fun to see!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

lovely scans ladies! my first scan got pushed up 5 days.. pretty sad since ive been waiting forever... oh well i will make it i guess..


----------



## pcbs777

natasharobin said:


> Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes! The scan went really well, it was so amazing to see our little bean for the first time :) :) :)

I bet it was am amazing! congrats!x


----------



## pcbs777

CAValleygirl said:


> I have been feeling so bloated and chubby these last few days, but the worst part is I cant stop eating. I need/want food at all times. And lemonade and orange juice sound really good too.....

CAvalleygirl I so feel u on this post...i feel hungry within minutes of eating...i lost so much weight after I miscarried and trying to be healthy this time round..hoped for morning sickness lol but at least I am getting nausia which is a lot more than I have ever had...so feelung excited :) all the best in your mynchies :)
U r not alone :)


----------



## loob53

Scan was amazing, i had tears in my eyes.

Oh was miserable and moaning that time is money and he has to get back to work, kinda wish he felt the same joy as me!

Feeling really lonely today.

Hope all u ladies are well x


----------



## bexxc

loob- so sorry dh was being a butt! :hugs: i honestly don't now what's up with guys sometimes!


----------



## BelleF

Great scan pics everyone and good to hear about all the scans going well!

We had our first appointment yesterday and with a doppler we were able to hear the heart beat, but I'm not due for my first ultrasound in another two weeks. Can't wait!

I love everyone's weird food cravings :haha: I've been craving pineapple and canned peach halves, strange I think I had canned peach the last time when I was around 8. My ms is almost gone thanks to the Meclizine, which really makes me tired though so I hope I'll be able to stop taking them soon. 

I hope everyone is good!

:hugs:


----------



## colsy

*BelleF*, that's great you heard the HB with a Doppler at 9weeks. We have our first midwife appt tomorrow, when I should be 8.5weeks I think, so I'm hoping we'll get to hear our baby's HB.

You know the statistic about the chances of MC going down once a HB has been seen? Well I'm wondering (hoping!) whether the stat applies to _hearing_ the HB too?

My MS is up and down now. I had a Very Good day on Sunday - we actually went out for the day, woohoo! Was the first social visit I'd done in more than 2weeks. But then I paid for it on Monday and felt pretty awful all day. Today I don't feel nauseous as such, but the sight or smell of the "wrong" food is enough to have me running from the room. Having just read BelleF's cravings, I have sent OH to the shop to get tinned peaches and pineapple! :rofl: My oddest one (odd for me, not the world in general) is a massive desire for Chinese food. I'm really not a Chinese connoisseur - I MUCH prefer Indian and Thai usually - but suddenly I can't get enough of veggie spring rolls and sweet and sour sauce. Had them yesterday and the day before. Reckon they'll be on tonight's menu too.

I'll pop in tomorrow afternoon after our midwife appt to report back. I'm excited but nervous all at the same time. We won't get a scan - here in the UK you tend to only get scans in hospitals, whereas most of the antenatal care is at community surgeries. Plus we live in the middle of nowhere, so our surgery is rural-tastic.


----------



## charlie15

Had my booking appt with MW today, suddenly all seems real! She didn't use the doppler though, so still not heard HB. Have booked my scan for 23rd April, just after I'm 12 weeks...excited and nervous though, but am sure I'll be a nervous wreck on the day!!


----------



## bethanchloe

charlie15 said:


> Had my booking appt with MW today, suddenly all seems real! She didn't use the doppler though, so still not heard HB. Have booked my scan for 23rd April, just after I'm 12 weeks...excited and nervous though, but am sure I'll be a nervous wreck on the day!!

Yay! So glad you got your scandate!
My midwife didn't get doppler out either cause she said it Is very hard to find HB so early on and the emergency dept of the hospital would be packed out with women wanting scans! I kinda agree with her cause I'd be panicking and thinking the worst if they couldn't find. Should see it In a couple of weeks I hope!


----------



## skweek35

CAValley - I have totally gone off chocolate!! I am the biggest chocoholic you could meet!! All I want to eat is protein, fruit and starch! At least it healthy cravings. Here's hoping this LO has my appetite for healthy food - not like its father diet!! 

Natasha - great scan pic!! Its always a relief to see our lil beans for the first time. 

Wishfulmom - boohoo to having scan date moved! It will soon enough come around! 

Loob - glad your scan went well. I think for us ladies its a lot more emotional than it is for the men! Take him with a pinch of salt right now. I'm sure he will eventually soften up and learn to appreciate these moments. We are here for you hun!! 

Talking of food cravings - I'm eating Herta frankfurters as I'm typing here!! I bought a big pack of them last week and finished them in 2 days!! So I've had to limit myself to a pack of 4 instead! just about finished the small pack in one sitting! hehe 

I'm so jealous of everyone who has heard their LO's heartbeat! I'm so hoping to hear my LO's heartbeat on Tuesday at my booking in appointment! 

ok there we go finished the pack :haha:


----------



## charlie15

bethanchloe said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Had my booking appt with MW today, suddenly all seems real! She didn't use the doppler though, so still not heard HB. Have booked my scan for 23rd April, just after I'm 12 weeks...excited and nervous though, but am sure I'll be a nervous wreck on the day!!
> 
> Yay! So glad you got your scandate!
> My midwife didn't get doppler out either cause she said it Is very hard to find HB so early on and the emergency dept of the hospital would be packed out with women wanting scans! I kinda agree with her cause I'd be panicking and thinking the worst if they couldn't find. Should see it In a couple of weeks I hope!Click to expand...

Yep that's what i thought too about the doppler so didn't even ask her as would be in a panic if she couldn't find it!


----------



## bethanchloe

charlie15 said:


> Yep that's what i thought too about the doppler so didn't even ask her as would be in a panic if she couldn't find it!

23rd is only 19 days away :D!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

bethanchloe said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Yep that's what i thought too about the doppler so didn't even ask her as would be in a panic if she couldn't find it!
> 
> 23rd is only 19 days away :D!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks for working that out - this means that my 12 scan is only 25 days away - AND COUNTING!!!! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## charlie15

bethanchloe said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Yep that's what i thought too about the doppler so didn't even ask her as would be in a panic if she couldn't find it!
> 
> 23rd is only 19 days away :D!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yey! countdown begins! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bethanchloe

I want a countdown!!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hey ladies....happy Wednesday! I've been thinking about starting a secret group on Facebook for us November due dates (I love BnB, but I think I check Facebook more regularly). Your 'membership' in the group would not be posted/advertised anywhere on your profile or news feed...which is nice for those of us wanting to wait a little bit to make FB announcements :) Anyway, PM me your email address (the one you use for FB) if you're interested and I'll add ya.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Belle how funny I've just got back from the shops with 2 tins of pineapple! 

Yesterday I craved Chinese as well so went to the noodle bar for lunch. When it arrived I couldn't really eat much of it. X


----------



## charlie15

bethanchloe said:


> I want a countdown!!!!

you'll have one very soon!


----------



## Bookity

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hey ladies....happy Wednesday! I've been thinking about starting a secret group on Facebook for us November due dates (I love BnB, but I think I check Facebook more regularly). Your 'membership' in the group would not be posted/advertised anywhere on your profile or news feed...which is nice for those of us wanting to wait a little bit to make FB announcements :) Anyway, PM me your email address (the one you use for FB) if you're interested and I'll add ya.

Are you ABSOLUTELY certain this is a secret group?


----------



## bethanchloe

The exciting moment when you have a LETTER FROM THE HOSPITAL so you RUSH to open it expecting exciting and datey news and it's bloody *NOTES*!
The computers weren't working on Tuesday so the midwife said she'd type em up and send em out to me! Grrrrrr!!
:)


----------



## Kim and Oli

*Hello everyone  me & my partner are new on here, i am 8 weeks pregnant had scan yesterday and my due date is november 16th  anyone due on this date? got mdwife one the 24th april.. had a miscarige last year so bit nervous about this pregnancy but so far ive had 2 scans and baby is growing very good and saw heart beat on both times  cant wait to be a mummy and daddy  xx *


----------



## Coleey

bethanchloe said:


> The exciting moment when you have a LETTER FROM THE HOSPITAL so you RUSH to open it expecting exciting and datey news and it's bloody *NOTES*!
> The computers weren't working on Tuesday so the midwife said she'd type em up and send em out to me! Grrrrrr!!
> :)

Aww :hugs: That must have been so frustrating hun

Welcome & congratulations Kim and Oli! :flower: xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Coleey said:


> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> The exciting moment when you have a LETTER FROM THE HOSPITAL so you RUSH to open it expecting exciting and datey news and it's bloody *NOTES*!
> The computers weren't working on Tuesday so the midwife said she'd type em up and send em out to me! Grrrrrr!!
> :)
> 
> Aww :hugs: That must have been so frustrating hun
> 
> Welcome & congratulations Kim and Oli! :flower: xxClick to expand...

I ripped it open and then went 'oh' - wish I'd remembered she said she was gonna do this and then I may not have been so excited haha. Impatient doesn't even cover it :p


----------



## Coleey

Awww lol! I would have been exactly the same :) Hopefully you won't be waiting much longer, you're not far off 12 weeks now xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Coleey said:


> Awww lol! I would have been exactly the same :) Hopefully you won't be waiting much longer, you're not far off 12 weeks now xx

I just want it to feel real and hope seeing him/her will kill off all the nausea too haha!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I got a date for my scan today. 16th May! Aaaaaaggggees away!


----------



## hopestruck

Fish&Chips said:


> I got a date for my scan today. 16th May! Aaaaaaggggees away!

I hear you Fishy! Have you had any other scans? My first isn't till April 24 when I'll be 9+1 (assuming my dates are correct). That was the earliest the hospital apparently wanted to do it, even with 2 previous losses! Argh :(


----------



## bexxc

look fish&chips! you're a blueberry today!!!!


----------



## colsy

Had first MW visit this morn. All went well, tho sad to report she didn't even attempt to hear the HB (I had a feeling she might not). Filled in all the usual forms, chose our provisional (I'm always open to changing my mind!) place of birth, gave lots of vials of blood for all the usual screens, and got an amazing BP reading (110/65 :happydance: - so much better than the awful 120/90 I got the other day at the doctor's). We'll get the date of our first scan a week today - it's all booked over the phone, so no risk of me running down to fetch the mail each morning just in the hope ...

Still feel pretty rough, and my diet is downright awful. Today I've eaten 3 very thin slices of toast with grilled sugar on top; an ENTIRE large pack of Doritos and a WHOLE jar of dipping salsa; and a croissant with three squares of choc melted on top. Shocking.


----------



## Scally

Could i join please? My name is Ally, this is my second child, I am currently 7 weeks pregnant. I am having a private scan next week on Wednesday, just want reassurance after a MMC before my daughter. I have put on soooooo much weight already with this pregnancy, is anyone else the same? Its really upsetting me! x


----------



## HalfThyme007

Bookity said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....happy Wednesday! I've been thinking about starting a secret group on Facebook for us November due dates (I love BnB, but I think I check Facebook more regularly). Your 'membership' in the group would not be posted/advertised anywhere on your profile or news feed...which is nice for those of us wanting to wait a little bit to make FB announcements :) Anyway, PM me your email address (the one you use for FB) if you're interested and I'll add ya.
> 
> Are you ABSOLUTELY certain this is a secret group?Click to expand...

Absolutely -- the only reason I even know it's possible is because during my last pregnancy one of the ladies created a secret FB group which I joined, and no one ever saw that I belonged to it or saw any of my posts to it, including my husband. And to this day, the only people who know about that PG and MC are the ones we've physically told in person. I was very apprehensive too, but now that I know it works it's all good. After you're added when you go to the group's page you'll even see it marked as "secret group". Anyway, hope that helps :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

colsy said:


> Still feel pretty rough, and my diet is downright awful. Today I've eaten 3 very thin slices of toast with grilled sugar on top; an ENTIRE large pack of Doritos and a WHOLE jar of dipping salsa; and a croissant with three squares of choc melted on top. Shocking.


*drool*


----------



## colsy

Forgot to say, when we came out our MW appt, we met a girl we know from our village in the waiting room. She and I were both a bit "ooooh, I know why you're here, but I didn't know you were pg ..." She's 16 weeks, so a couple of months further on than me, but still it's nice that she only lives down the road and our babies will be similar ages. But get this - they're not announcing their pg until 20 weeks! Geez, I couldn't do it. I find it hard enough not to blab each time I see somebody I know - and I'm only 8 weeks.


----------



## bexxc

i know how you feel colsy. i'm only 7 weeks and my mom, dad, both grandmothers, and both brothers already know. ugh. i wish they didn't sometimes though!


----------



## Mrs.326

I don't think I posted on here yesterday after my scan??? Just wanted to give you all an update. The scan went well. Baby and sac measured at 6 weeks, so right on track! We were able to see a little heart flutter, but the sonographer couldn't register a heartbeat (she said it was still too early for that) so I have another scan scheduled for next Wednesday to see baby again and get a definite heart rate. Doctor seemed very confident that all was well and that it will be a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Bookity

hopestruck said:


> I hear you Fishy! Have you had any other scans? My first isn't till April 24 when I'll be 9+1 (assuming my dates are correct). That was the earliest the hospital apparently wanted to do it, even with 2 previous losses! Argh :(

Same day as my first (hopefully) scan! It's my first ob appointment and the last pregnancy they did a scan that day, so I'm hoping it's just standard procedure for them and I get to se LO! I will be something like 9 and a half weeks.


----------



## Fish&Chips

hopestruck said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I got a date for my scan today. 16th May! Aaaaaaggggees away!
> 
> I hear you Fishy! Have you had any other scans? My first isn't till April 24 when I'll be 9+1 (assuming my dates are correct). That was the earliest the hospital apparently wanted to do it, even with 2 previous losses! Argh :(Click to expand...

Yep thankfully my sister's Godmother is giving me a scan next Saturday as she works at a private hospital as a sonographer. Whoop whoop! 

I can't believe how late yours if after 2 losses!


----------



## Fish&Chips

bexxc said:


> look fish&chips! you're a blueberry today!!!!

Yay! We're a couple of blueberries! X


----------



## natasharobin

Just got a call from the midwife, she says based on the measurements from the scan my due date has been moved up to Nov 8th instead of Nov 1st! I think that puts me at 9 weeks today. I'm just glad to know that everything is good and the baby is healthy!


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 

Just to put a few peoples minds at rest. There are already a few private groups on FB. I'm already part of two such groups - some might have heard of them. 'In my shoes' and 'In my (expectant) shoes'. All private groups you need to be invited to be part of. No one can see what is said in these groups unless you are part of the group. If you arent part of the group - not even doing a google search, will you be able to find it. 
They really are PRIVATE groups.


----------



## hopestruck

HalfThyme007 said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> Still feel pretty rough, and my diet is downright awful. Today I've eaten 3 very thin slices of toast with grilled sugar on top; an ENTIRE large pack of Doritos and a WHOLE jar of dipping salsa; and a croissant with three squares of choc melted on top. Shocking.
> 
> 
> *drool*Click to expand...

Haha, that was my thought exactly, especially about the croissant! I went on a crazy baking spree this morning and made a giant batch of blueberry muffins (seriously odd craving, i pretty much never want them). Now I'm not hungry for lunch :wacko:


----------



## loob53

Me and oh have discussed that we are not saying anything to anyone till 16 weeks, this is my 4th baby and last one too.

Im so relaxed about things, eating what i want and keeping to my everyday routine, i start back to work the end of this month, im llucky cause oh runs a engineering business so i am going to be working from home at my own pace.

Im really excited as i know baby is heakthy and seeing the little heartbeat on the scan real hit home for me x


----------



## MommaBarry

:dance: Woohoo!!
9 weeks today, baby is officially a fetus!

Symptoms, none really and im not worried about it anymore. Now im considering myself blessed. A little crampy, and extremley moody :devil: and it seems mainly towards the OH and my mother. If i don't knock it off im going to be a single mom of two without grandma to watch them :dohh:


----------



## stitchycat

9 weeks here also, yay! 

Work's been awful this week - 14 hour days, I'm exhausted, and the darn morning sickness came back with a vengeance today.

Definitely not feeling the pregnancy glow today!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, I hope it's not too late to join you all! I am 9 weeks pregnant after an ectopic pregnancy back in October 2011 and a chemical pregnancy in January. I'm really hoping that this is my forever baby! I'd love to have a group of women to chat with and get through some of the anxious moments with as well :) My due date is November 9th.


----------



## bexxc

:hi: gwenylovey!!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Yay for 9 weeks! I'd forgotten that's when they start calling it a fetus, woohoo!! :yipee:

I've been super moody too.....I think I'd give my bi-polar in-laws a run for their money right now! I was worried about the sickness disappearing also, but now I'm just trying to be grateful.

Welcome gwenylovey!


----------



## natasharobin

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, I hope it's not too late to join you all! I am 9 weeks pregnant after an ectopic pregnancy back in October 2011 and a chemical pregnancy in January. I'm really hoping that this is my forever baby! I'd love to have a group of women to chat with and get through some of the anxious moments with as well :) My due date is November 9th.

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## sharan

Hey ladies!

May I join you all. I'm pregnant with my second Moo Moo. My EDD according to LMP and a 28 day cycle is 22nd Nov. But of course I have anything but a standard 28 day cycle so I've guessed my EDD is 27th Nov.

I have my early scan on Tuesday so will find out then.


----------



## bexxc

hi sharan! i'm due the 22nd too! we're excited because it's my mom's birthday :)
welcome!


----------



## Krippy

Hi Ladies! Can I join you? I know that my due date says December but I will having this bubs early...prob around 36-37 weeks! So I am a November momma! :cloud9:

I have my early dating scan on April 23rd. FXd this is my rainbow baby! :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

hi krippy! congrats!


----------



## MommaBarry

Wow, this has been a slow day on this thread. Normally I have pages to catch up on hehe.

So heres a discussion topic for us. Breastfeed or Bottlefeed? I don't think any of us should judge or start an argument here either. There are plenty of women who have there own reasons for doing either and no one person is right or wrong here as long as there are happy healthy babies in the end thats all that matters. I bottle fed my first son. I had no interest in trying to breastfeed but this time around I would LOVE to breastfeed. Im just scared that I wont be able to, or make enough milk. I have been trying to read up on it but I think its probably one of those things that you wont understand until your try it since every women/baby is different.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Krippy

I would like to breastfeed bc of the cost and bc of the convenience. But I know a lot of ladies that have tried and not succeeded or tried and didn't like it! I am hoping that I succeed and that I like it! :)


----------



## bexxc

i'd like to try breastfeeding. obviously i'll have to pump though once my maternity leave is over. we'll see how it goes. this is my first so i don't really know what to expect yet.


----------



## MommaBarry

I agree. Cost is a HUGE factor for me as my plan is to (fx'd) not go back to work once baby is here. My first goal is 6 months. If we can make it to there im shooting for 8 months.


----------



## mammytoerin

I breastfed my daughter until she was 5 months, and plan to breastfeed this one also.

I will learn from my experiences with Erin, though, and will be giving this baby a bottle a day also. This is because Erin was so hungry. She was hungry to the point that I often had no more left to give! Between 3 and 4 weeks old she put on 20oz! I would find myself glued to the couch for hours unable to get anything done! She would scream and scream, even when I was trying to feed her!! At this point, she refused bottles, so this next baby will get a bottle a day (of my milk) and I will express when they get the bottle.

Also, it took me a long time to encourage Erin to take a bottle so start your LO on this a while before you go back to work!! Although, some babies do take to it right away.

How much maternity leave is everyone entitled to?


----------



## MommyH

Yay congrats mommabarry for making it to 9 weeks!, I'm super jealous they bumped you up lol!! 9 weeks on Monday for me :)

Welcome to all the newbies :hugs:

I will be breast feeding this little love bug :) I breast fed my daughter for 2 full years, no I'm not a advocate for breast feeding lol, it was just what was right for us :) She never had a bottle ever and she was such an easy baby, I never lost sleep since I could feed her in bed and rest between breast/burping and I saved so much money which was important for us :) I love love love the bond that we built during those special moments! Don't get me wrong in the beginning I cried a few times from cracked and chapped nipples but that phase didn't last long! I was able to stay home with Mia for the first 2 years which I sadly will not this time :cry: hubby works evenings/nights so it will be easy for him to help with lo and bottle feed what i pump once I go back to work after 6 weeks and I am also blessed enough to be able to set up a nursery in our back office at the salon where lo can come to work with me whenever!!!


----------



## mammytoerin

Aww MommyH you're lucky you're able to set up a nursery at your work!! I have said in the staff room that the school I teach at should set up a creche ... our department alone would keep them in business :) 

Erin was not an easy baby to begin with, and did not sleep through the night until she was 10 months old. However, once she was fully established on solids, and was taking a bottle at night, she changed into a different child. I went back to work at 7 months (planning to take a year this time, though, so will feed for longer). She can still eat for Britain, and we know if Erin doesn't eat ... she's ill!! She is big - she's 19 months old, weighs around 32lbs and is 91cm tall - takes after me!!

I did love the bond the breastfeeding created too :) I cried when I fed her myself for the last time, so I'm really looking forward to starting this again ... and I will know how to manage things a little better this time!!

Welcome to all the new Mammys to be :) xx


----------



## chary

Cubinthehub said:


> Had a mammoth sleeping session last night, 9pm until 8 this morning. All I wanted to do was stay in bed all day today. Breast feel very tender and swollen. No MS though. So weird that I'm hoping for the MS to start...feeling so anxious that it hasnt. It helps so much reading all the posts, I'm definitely not alone in this!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Sending lots of sticky bean dust to all of you!

I have nt had any MS either but hve nausea and my mouth is always bitter.my boobs are also tender although tenderness has reduced. Wish all of us a stress free pregnancy


----------



## chary

I will breast feed. This is my first, so i guess i need the experience. Heard it is nt easy bt am looking forward to it


----------



## chary

I will breast feed. This is my first, so i guess i need the experience. Heard it is nt easy bt am looking forward to it.


----------



## Bookity

I really really want to breastfeed this next one. When my daughter was born I discovered I have a flat/slightly inverted nipple problem. I tried using shields at first, but going back to the pediatrician over and over and seeing her weight go down and down was stressing me out big time and I was so worried that she wasn't getting enough. After a couple of weeks I started pumping exclusively. It was such a huge relief to me and I was glad that she was getting breastmilk, even if it wasn't the way I would prefer her to get it. She improved massively.

Everything turned into a huge hassle though, considering how often I had to pump in the beginning. It irritated me that I couldn't just go out and about and whip out a boob when DD was hungry. I felt rather chained to the house. When I went back to work my supply went very low and she ended up getting half her feedings from formula. By 6 months, she was totally formula fed. Now since I'm not working I'm hoping that if I don't get to breastfeed (though I will take measures to try and make it easier, using shells in the last month or two to try and draw out my nips, lol), at least I won't have to cut back on pumping since I won't be going back to work after 3 months.


----------



## Gwenylovey

This will be my first so I'm not quite sure what to expect! At this point though I would love to breastfeed. I feel like it will be part of the bonding experience. With that said, I have been surprised by how difficult and stressful it is for some women to breast feed and the issues that come up including milk production, latching, etc.! I'm hoping that it won't be difficult for me but one thing I've learned with the ttc process is that you can never know how things are going to turn out.


----------



## Viking15

I plan on BFing as well. It will definitely be a challenge for me considering my job. I just finished reading a book recommended to me by a friend, and learned a lot. This is my first baby and I am pretty clueless. Most of my friends have BF, but the only friend I have at work who has also had a baby says it is very hard to juggle it with work. 
Breastfeeding Made Simple by Nancy Mohrbacher and Kathleen Kendall-Tackett is the book I read. It was enlightening, especially the information about the first couple of weeks. I hope that I can get a good lactation specialist to help me out in the hospital. My friend that lent me the book can probably give me some tips too. She's still Bfing her little boy and he's 18 months. I don't think I want to go that long, but I think going as long as I can is important. I think 6 months is a good goal to have.


----------



## mellllly

5 weeks pic and 9 weeks pic (3rd baby) OMG!!! I didnt even show this early with Leo!!
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









9 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Krippy

You look super cute Mel! I am thinking that I will show early too as I had a 10 pound baby only 6 months ago! Worrying about how I will keep it a secret...Are you keeping it on the dl or have people started to comment?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Wow Mellly, you are really showing!! I'm also a little over 9 weeks but only have bloat to show for it. It is my first though and I hear that you show earlier with each pregnancy.


----------



## HalfThyme007

This is my first and I want to BF for as long as possible, but I know realistically that may not be very long. I believe the max amount of time we can take off on FMLA is 3 months (US ladies correct me if I'm wrong?), and I can't even begin to imagine how on earth I would pump at work. Really wish I didn't have to go back to work.....can't wait for DH to graduate. I've heard in the UK they get up to a year -- is that right? If so, kudos to your government for making family a priority!

BFing also kinda freaks me out....I saw my sister stress over her milk production and it makes me nervous. I'm definitely going to check out that book that Viking15 mentioned...it seems like so much of the time breastfeeding isn't taught/learned about until the baby gets here....which kinda makes sense, but I don't see anything wrong with learning as much as you can beforehand. Are there any other books/learning tools out there that you guys recommend?

Just a quick reminder --- our super secret facebook group for November due dates is up and running. Posts are "secret"/only seen by other members of the group and are NOT visible to your friends. If you'd like an invite, just shoot me your email address in a PM.


----------



## Bookity

Where I was working I could take up to 12 weeks (yeah 3 months) and keep my current job position. I was allowed, however, to take up to a year and just come back wherever they wanted to stick me (I was not comfortable with that!). Of course now I'm just home, so  I don't have to worry about it this time around.

I wouldn't worry that much about supply. Just try try try not to supplement with formula. My supply really started to tank when I did that. :( I think if you can just keep feeding baby on demand (while you're home) and maybe try to pump after feedings when feasible so you can start to store up some milk for when you go back to work. The longer you can keep from using formula the better. And every time you feed baby you should drink something to keep your fluids up.


----------



## mammytoerin

Yes, you're right halfthyme ... in the UK we get up to a year. As a teacher, I get the first 3 months on full pay, followed by 6 months Statutory Maternity Pay (around £150 a week), followed by 3 months no pay. In this time, I will also accrue holidays, which I can take at the end of my year's maternity. Then, I will go back into the job I am in currently. We are also given 10 'back to work' days. These are days we pre-arrange with our employer, where we are paid to go back into work to catch up on what's been happening, have meetings with our manager / team, generally do paper work, or just to meet our new class.


----------



## MommaBarry

The UK really knows how to treat mommas :flower:

I get my 3 months off, with no pay. In fact I have to pay them every two weeks for my health insurance to ensure they pay there part of my bills from having lo. What they dont know is after they pay there part and my time is up I will be resigning from my job. OH agrees that daycare is to expensive, so I wilk be home with the baby focusing on finishing school for the next year.

Thanks ladies for all the bf talk. It really has me excited. I say after all the babies come we start another thread. We can encourage each other as it sounds like from you experienced mom, bf can be a challenge but accomplished with good support.


----------



## skweek35

Gwenylovey - so sorry to hear of your losses. Congrats on this lil bean. FXed its a sticky lil bean!! 

Krippy - So sorry for you loss! That must be really difficult to deal with!! 

BF - I will definitely give it a go. My best friend tried really hard to BF, but unfortunately was unsuccessful both times. She even tried expressing this time round. She had to resort to bottles when her LO kept loosing weight! He is thriving now on bottles. 
Another friend persisted with expressing and was very successful - with both her DS's!! 
So I will give it a go and see how I get on with BF. I am a little concerned as I have rather flat nipples. 
Is there anything I can be doing now or closer to the time that will help bring my nipples out? 

As for the mat leave - I too am a teacher in the UK and planning on working to the end of the first term before starting my mat leave. I'm then planning on returning to school in the last week of term 6. That way I still get full pay for the summer hols!


----------



## mammytoerin

I plan on working the first term back, starting my maternity leave after the October holidays. I then plan to take up until the start of the following October holidays, having full pay over the holidays, then taking my accrued leave up until my baby is 1. My daughter goes to a pre-school childcare nursery, who don't take children until they are 1, so I don't want to be putting them to two different childminders while I work. Also, I think the nursery she goes to is fantastic, so have no plans to take her away from there :) x


----------



## skweek35

mammytorein - how come you get accrured leave? Where about in the UK do you work? I'm in Kent and am not aware of accrued leave?


----------



## mammytoerin

I live in the North Isles of Scotland. We accrue so many days for each school holiday. For example, last time I was on maternity leave I had accrued enough holidays to go back to work 3 days a week for 12 weeks, then had the rest of my accrued leave paid to me in a lump sum. I have heard that this time around, the holiday pay has changed. I can take up to 100 hours in holidays off school, and the rest of the accrued leave will be paid to me in small amounts at the end of each month (I have NO idea how this actually works!!)


----------



## Scally

Good morning ladies, is everyone having a nice bank holiday weekend? I am so happy to see lots of due dates of December on the first trimester now, it feels so much better knowing there are people due after us, time seems to be going so slow!
I am hoping to BF, i did with my first one but only for 4 weeks as I was so poorly and had to give up, I am hoping i wont be as ill this time and can breastfeed for longer. 
I have an early private scan on Wednesday I am so nervous, but just want to see if all is ok.


----------



## colsy

I plan to breastfeed. I breastfed our son for 15 months. Yeah, there were days when I wanted to say 'sod it, let's get some formula', but I never gave in to my temptations, and I'm so pleased now. I used to express now and again, so that OH could give him a bottle. Our local health authority is quite pro-breastfeeding, so we (in theory - assuming they're not too busy) get quite a lot of postnatal support with feeding when we're recovering in hospital and then afterwards at home.


----------



## bethanchloe

We still breastfeed but are trying to stop and have it down to one less than 10 minute feed a day! I'd take it out completely but I feel mean!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, I have question for you all. Have anyone's symptoms subsided some at around 9 weeks? I went in for an ultrasound at 8.5 weeks last Tuesday and all looked good. My feelings of nausea and sickness peaked that day and the following day. However, a few days later I started feeling better and having less nausea. Has anyone else experienced this? After two losses every little thing makes me so worried!


----------



## skweek35

Gweny - its perfectly normal to have symptoms come and go. Some days I forget that I'm even pregnant and other days I feel like a washed out, lifeless rag! 
I felt really sea-sick for almost a week at around the 6 weeks mark - but thankfully that has gone now! 
Dont worry about it. But if you are really worried and have had bleeding and cramps then go see your midwife or GP to get checked out.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Gweny -- my symptoms disappeared last week too. I still get very occasionally queasy, and a few other minor symptoms, but that's it. Like Skweek said, I think it's quite normal for symptoms to come and go. 

UK moms -- congrats on all the awesome mat leave. You guys definitely have the right idea!! :flower: I'm adding this to the list of reasons why DH and I should move to the UK. ;)


MommaB -- glad you mentioned insurance! I completely forgot about that and have now made a note to ask HR. I get a few weeks of the FMLA paid, but I don't know how they handle my portion of the insurance premiums. How exciting that you get to stay home and don't have to go back to work! Thanks for bringing up the BF topic -- I'm excited now too....still a little nervous, but I guess I still have several months to figure it all out lol.


----------



## Krippy

Canada is the same with mat leave...full 1 year! ;)


----------



## Coleey

Krippy said:


> Canada is the same with mat leave...full 1 year! ;)

It's the same in Norway too :) xx


----------



## loob53

Im due to go back to work end of this month yhen will be off again xx


----------



## HalfThyme007

Coleey said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Canada is the same with mat leave...full 1 year! ;)
> 
> It's the same in Norway too :) xxClick to expand...

That's awesome! Maybe we'll look into moving to Canada....it's a bit closer :) I think we're only a few hours' drive from the border anyway.


----------



## bexxc

I'm jealous. Just 6-8 weeks depending on how baby is delivered


----------



## Stephers35

Wow! A year would be great, but there is no way we could ever afford that. I did take a closer look at my company policy on friday and have realized that we have a very generous leave allowance. Obviously they have to give 12 weeks, but I get 100% short term disability for 6 weeks and I also get 60% pay for family leave during the remaining six weeks. I've never worked for a company with policies that were actually employee-friendly. Now I just have to hope that my clients will all be there when I return! Yikes!


----------



## Mrs.326

Stephers35 said:


> Wow! A year would be great, but there is no way we could ever afford that. I did take a closer look at my company policy on friday and have realized that we have a very generous leave allowance. Obviously they have to give 12 weeks, but I get 100% short term disability for 6 weeks and I also get 60% pay for family leave during the remaining six weeks. I've never worked for a company with policies that were actually employee-friendly. Now I just have to hope that my clients will all be there when I return! Yikes!

I'm in sales so I have the same concern - I hope all my clients are here when I get back! I'll only get 6-8 weeks (6 weeks for vaginal birth, 8 weeks for c-section)!


----------



## MommyH

9 weeks today :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/DSC_0423.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/DSC_0423-1.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay MommyH:happydance:

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## mammytoerin

Oh my goodness, MommyH, your bump pictures are beautiful!! I'm so sure i'm starting to show now too! I'm very tall and skinny, so my new little pot belly is starting to show through my clothes! It's a really good idea to take photos each week :) x


----------



## mellllly

Krippy said:


> You look super cute Mel! I am thinking that I will show early too as I had a 10 pound baby only 6 months ago! Worrying about how I will keep it a secret...Are you keeping it on the dl or have people started to comment?

Thankfully I am still on maternity leave from having Leo therefore I dont have all that worry about people noticing, my family and close friends all know though. Im even bigger now I think, ill take another pic this afternoon I think lol



Gwenylovey said:


> Wow Mellly, you are really showing!! I'm also a little over 9 weeks but only have bloat to show for it. It is my first though and I hear that you show earlier with each pregnancy.

I know, I didnt show untio about 16 weeks with Sophie, around 14 weeks with Leo and this one seems to want to show now - I hope its not twins :winkwink:


----------



## bexxc

my scan today was breathtaking!!!! i'm measuring at 8 weeks and baby's heart rate was 166 bpm. it was the most beautiful sound i've ever heard!!! pics when i get home this evening!!!
:cloud9:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Woohooo!! Congrats :) Can't wait to see pics! Glad you got to see your little bean!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh Congrats Bexxc! Such great news! :)


----------



## mammytoerin

Congratulations Bexxc!! I'm also 8 weeks today :) x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Great news Bexx! Must have been so reassuring and exciting to see your healthy bean with it's heart beating away! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Awww Bexx :hugs: so happy for you!! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## colsy

Just got my first NHS appt thro for 30 April - I'll be 12 weeks and 1 day. That's all fine, BUT I am having the NT test and it takes up to 2 weeks to get the results from that. Which, for our own personal reasons, is another 2 weeks when we can't announce our pregnancy :dohh:.

So I think we're prob going to book a private scan, because (1) we can have that done at 11 weeks, and (2) the results come back in 48 hours.

I don't know about anybody else, but I just have this idea that I will feel soooo much better once we've officially announced. I'm fed up tiptoeing round questions from people such as "you seem to have been sick a lot lately" and having to cancel engagements and then making up excuses. How much nicer to be able to say "I'd love to come, but baby is making me really not want to go to a cafe right now"!

My latest food craze is Butterkist toffee popcorn. I just keep thinking of these foods that I haven't tried for years and years and then it's like "OMG, I need this right now". I've had Heinz tomato soup for lunch every day for the past five days I think. Evenings I'm actually managing to eat a little more normally, although I am still having my own personal meal, different from OH and LO. I've managed a pile of nachos with homemade salsa etc., Chinese take-away, and a couple of quite hot Indian curries made with sauce out of a jar, I'm embarrassed to admit. OMG I SOOO love cooking usually, that all of this processesd food just makes me blush when I think about what I'm eating.

*Fish n Chips*, sorry to hear the morning sickness has finally got you. You'd been doing well up to now, hadn't you?

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## Stephers35

colsy said:


> Just got my first NHS appt thro for 30 April - I'll be 12 weeks and 1 day. That's all fine, BUT I am having the NT test and it takes up to 2 weeks to get the results from that. Which, for our own personal reasons, is another 2 weeks when we can't announce our pregnancy :dohh:.
> 
> So I think we're prob going to book a private scan, because (1) we can have that done at 11 weeks, and (2) the results come back in 48 hours.
> 
> I don't know about anybody else, but I just have this idea that I will feel soooo much better once we've officially announced. I'm fed up tiptoeing round questions from people such as "you seem to have been sick a lot lately" and having to cancel engagements and then making up excuses. How much nicer to be able to say "I'd love to come, but baby is making me really not want to go to a cafe right now"!
> 
> My latest food craze is Butterkist toffee popcorn. I just keep thinking of these foods that I haven't tried for years and years and then it's like "OMG, I need this right now". I've had Heinz tomato soup for lunch every day for the past five days I think. Evenings I'm actually managing to eat a little more normally, although I am still having my own personal meal, different from OH and LO. I've managed a pile of nachos with homemade salsa etc., Chinese take-away, and a couple of quite hot Indian curries made with sauce out of a jar, I'm embarrassed to admit. OMG I SOOO love cooking usually, that all of this processesd food just makes me blush when I think about what I'm eating.
> 
> *Fish n Chips*, sorry to hear the morning sickness has finally got you. You'd been doing well up to now, hadn't you?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing OK.

It is a relief to tell people. Our families knew at eight weeks and extended family found out this weekend at ten weeks. Still not letting everybody know however. Once past twelve weeks, I'm sure I'll be more comfortable.

I hear you on the processed food! For years, I have cooked all of my own food and we don't eat processed yuck! The last seven weeks however, we eat whatever is quickest and that includes mac and cheese out of a box. Ugh!


----------



## Stephers35

I had my second doc appt yesterday and while they didn't do much, we did get to hear the heartbeat for the first time! 170 bpm. DH wasn't with when I had the first ultrasound at six weeks, so he was very relieved to hear the hb and know that there is in fact a baby in there. I am also getting another ultrasound within the week to date the pregnancy. Yey! My doc also said that I'll get one at 16, 20 and 28 weeks due to "advanced maternal age." Call it what you want, but I'll will take my ultrasounds!!!

Feels like time is moving a bit faster the past couple of weeks. I am really looking forward to 2nd trimster and some of my symptoms easing. My doc is at 24 weeks (which is so cool) and she said that she had 100% relief from the sickness and bloating at 16 weeks. God help me if it takes another six weeks, but at least I know relief will come.

Hope everyone else is having a great week and enjoying their scans and other appointments!


----------



## bexxc

here are our scan pics from yesterday- sorry about the size. i'm having trouble with the thumbnail option on photobucket. 
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/img029.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/img028.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/img030.jpg


----------



## skweek35

hello baby!! bexxc - there is a good brain growing there!! looking good!!


----------



## Krippy

Beautiful Bexxc! Did you take the pic of the screen or do you have a scanner? :)


----------



## Krippy

166 BPM...must be a girl! :)


----------



## bexxc

i have a scanner :)
if it really is a girl my dh will break down! he wants a girl so much.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Love the pics Bexx!! So cute!! If we get a girl I'll break down big time....we're anticipating a boy (I swear it seems like the men in DHs family only shoot Y-chromosome sperm lol), but I'm so, so, so hoping for a girl.


----------



## skweek35

I too am hoping for a girl! between my SIL's and best friends its boys all round here at the mo! Need some pink to break up the blue!!


----------



## bexxc

all the grandkids in our family are balanced out at 3 girls and 3 boys, so we'll tip the scale with either gender


----------



## MommyH

bexxc said:


> all the grandkids in our family are balanced out at 3 girls and 3 boys, so we'll tip the scale with either gender

Same here bexxc! My in laws have 3 of each and so we will tip the scale too...one of hubby's sisters just had a boy in Jan and his other sister is due with a boy in May and I think we are having a boy but it will be exciting to find out and have them all so close in age :)

As for my parents my mom has one of each for grandchildren so we will tip the scale there too and my dad has 4 grandsons and 1 granddaughter so my daughter may end up being the only little girl on that side if this one is a boy!


----------



## bexxc

MommyH said:


> As for my parents my mom has one of each for grandchildren so we will tip the scale there too and my dad has 4 grandsons and 1 granddaughter so my daughter may end up being the only little girl on that side if this one is a boy!

my parents don't have any grandkids yet. they can hardly contain themselves. they don't care what the gender is.


----------



## Mrs.326

Had another scan this morning at 7w. Baby is growing right on track and we finally heard a beautiful heartbeat :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3857f420.jpg


----------



## bexxc

gorgeous, mrs.326!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hopestruck

Great news all around! I'm loving all these scans!

Gender-wise, we're pretty neutral. I was pretty keen on having a girl at first, but now I'll take healthy above anything else. :) The toughest part for us is boy names, though. We have all the girl ones chosen, and cannot agree on anything for boys!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hopestruck - we're totally opposite! We've got the boys name decided on, but if it's a girl we're going to be lost on names. We can't agree on anything girl related. Haha! With a heartrate of 126 I think it might be a boy so we should be in the clear :)


----------



## bethanchloe

I cannot think of a single girl's name that is anywhere near as perfect as Jessamy so I'm stumped if I end up with another girl :)


----------



## loob53

What wonderful pics so jealous xx


----------



## Krippy

Mrs.326 said:


> Had another scan this morning at 7w. Baby is growing right on track and we finally heard a beautiful heartbeat :)
> 
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3857f420.jpg

Amazing news! Congrats! :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Awwww love the pic Mrs! Congrats!!

I'm stumped on boys names....all I keep coming up with are funky ones. My sister keeps jokingly telling me to name it "Harry" or "Dandy" (because our last name is Lyon, i.e. Harry Lyon, Dandy Lyon etc... lol).

Hope -- I'm the same way....I'll be thrilled as long as it's healthy and I get to carry it full term!

I think if we're lucky enough to get a girl, it will probably be the most spoiled creature on the face of the planet...DH comes from a family of all boys and his brothers all just have boys, so it would be the first girl for their side.


----------



## bexxc

HalfThyme007 said:


> I'm stumped on boys names....all I keep coming up with are funky ones. My sister keeps jokingly telling me to name it "Harry" or "Dandy" (because our last name is Lyon, i.e. Harry Lyon, Dandy Lyon etc... lol).

we have to be careful about first names too, as our last name is cox :haha:
no chase, harry, anita, ivana, ruby, crystal, etc. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

bexxc said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> I'm stumped on boys names....all I keep coming up with are funky ones. My sister keeps jokingly telling me to name it "Harry" or "Dandy" (because our last name is Lyon, i.e. Harry Lyon, Dandy Lyon etc... lol).
> 
> we have to be careful about first names too, as our last name is cox :haha:
> no chase, harry, anita, ivana, ruby, crystal, etc. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! Too funny - I can see why you would want to stay away from those names. 

I went to high school with a guy who was apparently born with only one testicle (I don't know personally, but he got a lot of crap about it from the guys). His last name is Ball and his mom's first name is Anita... Anita Ball... Poor kid.


----------



## HalfThyme007

bexxc said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> I'm stumped on boys names....all I keep coming up with are funky ones. My sister keeps jokingly telling me to name it "Harry" or "Dandy" (because our last name is Lyon, i.e. Harry Lyon, Dandy Lyon etc... lol).
> 
> we have to be careful about first names too, as our last name is cox :haha:
> no chase, harry, anita, ivana, ruby, crystal, etc. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Hahahaha......nice to know someone else in a similar situation ;) And that gave me the laugh I needed today, thanks!


----------



## bexxc

Mrs.326 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> I'm stumped on boys names....all I keep coming up with are funky ones. My sister keeps jokingly telling me to name it "Harry" or "Dandy" (because our last name is Lyon, i.e. Harry Lyon, Dandy Lyon etc... lol).
> 
> we have to be careful about first names too, as our last name is cox :haha:
> no chase, harry, anita, ivana, ruby, crystal, etc. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Too funny - I can see why you would want to stay away from those names.
> 
> I went to high school with a guy who was apparently born with only one testicle (I don't know personally, but he got a lot of crap about it from the guys). His last name is Ball and his mom's first name is Anita... Anita Ball... Poor kid.Click to expand...

ooh :dohh: that's a bad one!


----------



## nikalicious

Bexxc and Mrs.326 beautiful scans! I got teary just seeing them! I am so happy for you guys! :hugs:

We go for another one on Friday and I can't wait to see our munchkin again and see how things are progressing. :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

can't wait to hear your update nikalicious!


----------



## hopestruck

LOL I love this name convo...hilarious. Anita Ball - the irony! ;)

I've heard some pretty interesting names (I used to work at a law firm where we had a lot of vietnamese clients with the last name "Phuc" - you can imagine how that went). One of the worst anglo ones I think I've heard was Rod Fishing :dohh:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Anita Ball......ouch!! 

Hopestruck -- Rod Fishing is pretty awesome...sounds very redneck :haha:

I knew this guy once whose name was Everett Everett...never did know his middle name, but I always wondered what his parents were thinking....first name same as the last? :wacko: I also knew a guy whose first name was just F -- I finally made him show me his driver's license because I didn't believe him for a long time. :blush: I guess it makes learning how to spell your name a lot easier when you're a kid...


----------



## bexxc

i once met someone named peter pederson. strange in my eyes...but i guess for some mommy it was just perfect!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Beautiful scan Mrs.326!!! Yay for a healthy little bean in there!


----------



## Krippy

I grew up with a girl named Sharra Dyck, her dad's name was Harry! You have to be really careful with names! lol


----------



## Mrs.326

OMG these names are cracking me up!! Harry Dyck? Phuc? Rod Fishing? I'm dying over here! :rofl:


----------



## MommyH

Wow some of those names had to be horribly embarrassing growing up! Our last name is Hinch Berger...all one word but my auto correct makes it a pain to type...anyhow hubby and his sisters got made fun of a lot...hamburger being the main choice...poor dd is already getting made fun of at school for it and I don't even put it on my business cards because it's too long and weird lol. We have already chosen both our boy and girl name....Ela Renee H or Ean James H :)


----------



## Viking15

:haha: poor kids. 
I love the name Isabel, but since it is so popular I won't do it. We are kinda stumped on girl names, but we have a boy name picked out.


----------



## Krippy

We like Raif or Hael for a boy and Hazel or Zahra for a girl! I guess we will just have to wait and see! :) RJ was supposed to Raif but when we found out that he had passed we named him after my father who passed away in May 2010.


----------



## colsy

I kept reading those names and thinking "what's so funny about that?" Then I realised you had to say them in a US accent to get the joke :dohh: Seriously, if you say most of them with a UK accent, they don't sound in the slightest bit funny.

We don't mind girl or boy, and we won't be finding out til baby is born. We were the same first time round - although I was absolutely CONVINCED (correctly) that baby was going to be a boy. I was so certain that I barely even bothered thinking about girls' names.

We did have a name we really liked for a girl this time around, but then we saw somebody on the UK X-Factor with the same name, which immediately turned us off it - let's face it, if she's on X-Factor, half the girls in Britain will be named it next year. We've now got another girl's name, but OH is a bit cautious that it sounds "too Agatha Christie"! I came up with a boy's name the other day and OH totally agreed. I need to check it on the popularity ratings to make sure it's not going to be really common.


----------



## skweek35

All this talk of baby names had me sniggering to say the least! 

I have asked DF his opinion on some names but he keeps saying its too early to be thinking of names already. We will defo be finding out what we are having so think we will decide on a name after finding out. 

Saying that I have always liked the name Freya - till a colleague named her daughter Freya recently. So been thinking about girls names again and really like Zara or Beatrice - both very different. Dont know what DF thinks but will cross that bridge when we get to about 20 weeks. 
Still loads of time to decide.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi everyone! Was hoping I could join? We had our '12' week scan today but was actually only 10 weeks so am due on the 8th November :) 

How is everyone? :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0052.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Charlie and little baby!! I'm due Nov 7th! 
Congrats on #3! Looks like you will really have your hands full with #3! 3 in just over 2 years! Hat off to you hun!


----------



## Mrs.326

What a Beautiful scan, Charlie :)

I am feeling very pregnant today. I was stuck in traffic for 30 minutes and found myself crying over it! What the heck? And I'm so worked up about it that if a co-worker so much as mentions it to me I start getting teary eyed again... guess I won't be keeping this pregnancy a secret much longer.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Lovely scan, Charlie! I'm due the 8th as well :) Welcome!

Skweek -- I love the name Freya! Bummer someone took it already!

Mrs -- I found myself crying at the end of "The Cutting Edge" last night.....yes, that cheesy 1990s movie about the ice skaters...that one. I was close to bawling....DH came in, looked at me, and went to bed. lol

AFM....finally here's a pic of the scan from last week. Why do they make us wait 4 weeks between scans?!? Don't they knew pregnant women are crazy?! I know worrying won't change the outcome, and I know I should be more confident after hearing the HB, but I still worry that something will go wrong/has already gone wrong. Can't wait for the next scan in three weeks. Anyone else as crazy as I am?
 



Attached Files:







Baby_Lyon_April_2b.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## charlie15

On a very superficial level i would prefer a boy and the OH a girl, but truly as long as they're healthy it really doesn't matter! as for names we have LOADS of lovely girls names and maybe one or two boys names that we like! I think boys names are much harder! The two that we like are pretty traditional and popular but I'm not really bothered if they are popular, but X factor would definitely turn me off any name!!


----------



## bexxc

:hi: charlie! welcome and great scan pic!

halfthyme--love the pic. i'm sorry you're feeling worried :hugs: it's hard not to. i felt great and totally confident about everything for a day after our scan and then i was right back to worrying! :wacko:


----------



## hopestruck

Ugh, I'm worried probably every other moment of the day. I wish I was as lucky as you ladies to have already had a scan and have seen the heartbeat! I am *counting down the days* until my scan on the 24th (12 days!). My first pregnancy went all the way till 12 weeks before the first scan, when all we saw was an empty sac. Needless to say, I'm terrified about that happening again. The only thing that has gotten me through this is knowing that worrying about it won't change a thing. Even though I know this is true, I still worry. It's hard to bring make that attitude a reality sometimes when you know how miraculous growing a baby is. I frequently think it's truly amazing that we are all here, alive, and generally healthy, considering all of the things that could go wrong. I guess you just have to have faith in the process!


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme - glad I'm not the only one :) And that is a beautiful scan!! It's natural for us to worry... Being a mom doesn't start at birth, it starts WAY before that, and it's a mother's right to worry about their child :)


----------



## ashleywalton

So, I have an appt today. A lot of you ladies have already had scans and I'll get to hear the heartbeat through a doppler today and I am so excited! Then, another 4 weeks or so I'll get to finally see our little baby! :) 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## bexxc

have a great appointment, ashley!!!! :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

HalfThyme007 said:


> Love the pics Bexx!! So cute!! If we get a girl I'll break down big time....we're anticipating a boy (I swear it seems like the men in DHs family only shoot Y-chromosome sperm lol), but I'm so, so, so hoping for a girl.

Lol! My dh's family are the same. All boys! My mil has made many 'jokes' that this one had better be a girl! 

Colsey thanks, I was free from ms until 6 weeks I think and it's just gotten gradually worse. X


----------



## Mrs.326

Fish&Chips said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> Love the pics Bexx!! So cute!! If we get a girl I'll break down big time....we're anticipating a boy (I swear it seems like the men in DHs family only shoot Y-chromosome sperm lol), but I'm so, so, so hoping for a girl.
> 
> Lol! My dh's family are the same. All boys! My mil has made many 'jokes' that this one had better be a girl!
> 
> Colsey thanks, I was free from ms until 6 weeks I think and it's just gotten gradually worse. XClick to expand...

My MIL has made the same "jokes". This is the first grandbaby for my in-laws. My mom has 4 grandsons and 1 granddaughter, so I know she's hoping for a girl as well. I'm indifferent. I just want a healthy baby... the gender does not matter to me at all :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Charlie, welcome - beautiful scan! I'm due on November 9th :)

Halfthyme - you are DEFINITELY not alone. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow and I live in constant fear of something going wrong and me not knowing it. I'm just trying to stay positive and take it all one day at a time.

Ashley, good luck at your appointment today!!

AFM, I have my 10 week appointment tomorrow with my midwife! Eeeekkkk! So excited/nervous! For those of you in the US did the midwife use a doppler at 10 weeks? I'm really hoping that she does


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks everyone :) 

We're not really hoping for any particular gender but it would be nice to have a girl. I personally after seeing the scan now think boy but all the family think girl! As long as it's healthy I'm really not bothered :)


----------



## lambchops

From the date of my last period im due to scrape into November by the skin of my uterus haha 30th Nov for me!


----------



## hollsarena

lambchops said:


> From the date of my last period im due to scrape into November by the skin of my uterus haha 30th Nov for me!

The skin of your uterus...HAHAHAHA thanks so much I needed that good laugh:)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Glad I'm not the only crazy pregnany woman worrying! I wish there was a magic pill we could all take so we wouldn't worry....but then it probably wouldn't be allowed during pregnancy anyway knowing our luck! :haha: I've discovered that when I'm not busy worrying, I have to really restrain myself from clawing my boss's eyes out and/or putting his fingers in the shredder. I just figured out today it might be a result of all the extra stuff in my blood...hello hormones!! :hi: Thanks for wreaking havoc! :muaha:

Fishy -- bummer about the MS :( Hope it gets better soon!

Ashley -- happy appointment! Hope it's wonderful!

Gweny -- I think most places in the US do dopplers at the 10/12 week appt...Hope you get one! (although I vaguely recall they only do dopplers at the 16 week appt in the UK? I dunno :shrug: hope I'm wrong!)


----------



## Stephers35

Is anyone else bloated to the point where they look 6 months along? I want to pop myself!

I did get to hear the heartbeat this week and my doc will do that at every appointment. The machine and speakers are actually attached to the wall at the clinic I go to. It seems that OB appointments and timing are different by each clinic, much less state. So strange. Wouldn't it be nice if they would all agree on a protocol so that we would know what to expect?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi girls!! It's been a while since I've been on here! Just caught up on everyone's posts and scan pics! SO EXCITING!!

My last scan was last week (8 weeks, 6 days). Saw the baby moving and of course heard the heartbeat (185!).

Since then, I've remained calm by using my home doppler that my sister gave me. Sometimes, I have a bit of a hard time finding the hb, but I've heard it once a day since 9 weeks 1 day. This morning I couldn't find it twice and FREAKED OUT. I finally heard it right before I left to work. Its unbelievable how that sound can make your day. The home doppler thing is tricky though. I feel like it's great when you hear the hb, I totally have calmed down this week and relaxed (my husband even mentioned how much happier I've been) BUT if I can't find the hb, I immediately think the worst. Not good.

Other than that, I'm feeling the same - pretty good! Biggest symptoms: SO BLOATED and horrendous acid reflux!! Anyone else???


----------



## MommyH

I'm having a bit of heartburn and he last couple days I've been cramping a bit which I'm unsure of and it makes me worry a lot :( it gets pretty painful and comes and goes...I'm hoping it's just stretching? My next appt is on Wednesday and I couldn't be more excited!! I'll be 10 weeks 2 days, dr said she will try to hear baby with Doppler but if she can't then she'll do another ultrasound :woohoo: I kinda hope I get to see baby again but I will be just as happy to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## steelergirl55

CAValleygirl said:


> Hi girls!! It's been a while since I've been on here! Just caught up on everyone's posts and scan pics! SO EXCITING!!
> 
> My last scan was last week (8 weeks, 6 days). Saw the baby moving and of course heard the heartbeat (185!).
> 
> Since then, I've remained calm by using my home doppler that my sister gave me. Sometimes, I have a bit of a hard time finding the hb, but I've heard it once a day since 9 weeks 1 day. This morning I couldn't find it twice and FREAKED OUT. I finally heard it right before I left to work. Its unbelievable how that sound can make your day. The home doppler thing is tricky though. I feel like it's great when you hear the hb, I totally have calmed down this week and relaxed (my husband even mentioned how much happier I've been) BUT if I can't find the hb, I immediately think the worst. Not good.
> 
> Other than that, I'm feeling the same - pretty good! Biggest symptoms: SO BLOATED and horrendous acid reflux!! Anyone else???

I can def see the good and bad sides to having a doppler at home!

The reflux is vicious, right!?!?!?!?! I want to stress that I am NOT complaining, but if I have this everyday for the whole pregnancy, I don't know what I'll do!

And some TMI - I have so much gas coming from both ends sometimes I can't believe it!!!! Once again, an entire pregnancy of this is gonna be pretty hard to take.

I guess I need to pay closer attention to which foods make me have all these symptoms. Yesterday for dinner I had A Kitkat, 5 pieces of toast (yes, 5, homemade bread), pickles, and blackberry pie for dinner...okay, bad example! Hehehe! :haha:


----------



## steelergirl55

Krippy said:


> We like Raif or Hael for a boy and Hazel or Zahra for a girl! I guess we will just have to wait and see! :) RJ was supposed to Raif but when we found out that he had passed we named him after my father who passed away in May 2010.

I love Raif! My husband vetoed it, though. And my grandma's name is Hazel, so def on the consideration list for me too!


----------



## MommyH

Anyone else so ready to be in the second trimester?! I'm getting tired of all the first trimester scary posts, I don't want to sound mean :( , I'm just feeling like I'm already into 2nd trimester mode and frequent their board more often to see the exciting and happy part of pregnancy vs the sick and stressful part...I sound horrible, really don't mean to I'm just over the first trimester board...


----------



## Bookity

I don't pay much attention to the boards TBH. Just the couple of due date boards and that's pretty much it.

I am however, so ready for 2nd tri! If that means no more morning sickness (or at the very least, less morning sickness), I'm so there! :) I'm not trying to worry about every little thing (and thankfully have had nothing to really make me worry if I was prone to it).

One more month and I'm there.

First appointment in 12 days! Almost there!


----------



## steelergirl55

Bear with us first-timers, ladies, we only know of the legend of the blissful second trimester!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyH

Lol I really didn't mean to sound mean to any one, first timers or not, I apologize...just hormones raging I guess :( of course even the second time around I'm just as worried if everything is okay...the posts about losing the baby or bleeding just freak me out and I hate seeing them, I'm glad we can be there for the girls because I would need support too, it's just hard to see so many...I mean my logic is if you're bleeding get off bnb and get to the dr if it's bad ya know....ughh I dunno, again I'm sorry...

I just had a huge moment of depression hit....I got told "it's not your baby showing, you are just fat"....wow really? Thanks for informing me...ughh some people know how to hurt you :cry:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

first scan tomorrow at 9w5d and i am so nervous.. my DH is so excited and i wish i could be but i am just so worried.. i havent had any bad signs but i am always worried about missed miscarriages... ugh i have a feeling i wont be sleeping tonight!!!


----------



## colsy

steelergirl55 said:


> Bear with us first-timers, ladies, we only know of the legend of the blissful second trimester!!!!!!!

I am DESPERATE for 2nd tri. With our son, I felt much better by 10 weeks. Come the proper 2nd tri, I was blooming along with the rest of 'em. No more sickness, no more feeling generally crap, no more secrets, no more "OMG how I can eat THAT?" (when referring to one's previously favourite food).

But not only that ... probably the best thing was the amount of energy I had. In fact, I felt so great that we did a backpacking trip to Switzerland when I was 5 or 6 months pregnant - no planes, just buses and trains all the way. And I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it. We won't be backpacking this year, cos we've got a toddler, but we do have a holiday booked in a lovely house in Devon in July ... and I am just praying that I'll feel super-healthy and super-happy by then.

My scan is still 2 weeks and 3 days away, so we've still got a while before we officially announce. But a friend came up to visit yesterday ... she does know I'm pg, so she was obviously looking for a bump, but she told me it looks really obvious. Now I'm paranoid that everyone I know has already guessed but just doesn't want to say anything!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I was thinking that too .... it's sort of limbo - 1st tri doesn't relate but 2nd tri posts are just a bit advanced. Hate reading the constant m/c threads etc as it freaks me out and then every cramp etc I get really paranoid! Silly hey?


----------



## mellllly

I have always felt like I havnt belonged in first tri, but I guess thats because its number 3 (number 2 being only born in October) for me dont get me wrong I still have the same worries as everyone but I guess I can compare it to my other 2 so it eases my mind all the time.

So here is 11 week bump from yesterday - meaning only 28 weeks and 6 days until November 1st (hehe)
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CharlieKeys

God... when you say 28 weeks until November that actually doesn't seem that long away at all! That means it's like just over 35 weeks until Christmas!!!!!


----------



## mellllly

Hehe!! Not long!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH WOW!!!!! :hugs: I can't believe anybody would say that to you!! That beautiful roundness to your stomach may not be a baby yet, but it IS your abdominal muscles preparing and making room to house a baby. I have the same thing going on here. With my first I didnt show until 5 months, with this one Ive looked 4 months since 4 weeks. My abs know what to do so they are ready. Ive only gained 3lbs but look as if ive gained 20, and I dont care what people think. I started wearing maternity pants at 6 weeks they are more comfortable and im going to get my monies worth since you only get to wear them for 9 months. So dont let anyone tell you you're fat, your not!! You are beautiful and your pregnancy is taking on its shape :hugs:


As of boards and threads I dont care what thread or trimester im posting in. This is the only group im with to be honest and I like it. Feels like a family and I like that.

On a lighter note, today is my 10 weeks!! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## hollsarena

YAY MommaBarry today is my 10 weeks too!!! YAY for November 9th:)


----------



## auntylolo

hollsarena said:


> YAY MommaBarry today is my 10 weeks too!!! YAY for November 9th:)

Me too! :happydance:


----------



## Stephers35

11 weeks today! 

I stick to this thread and a few journals, but I stay away from the ttc and anything related to mc. I didn't login for a few weeks because there were lots of sad announcements on another thread and I just couldn't read them anymore. I guess this is where faith comes in...

Can we please start 2nd tri now? I want the energy that people talk about. I am feeling a little better the past couple days, but I'm still horribly bloated and so tired. Sometimes I feel like a toddler myself, getting all weepy when I'm so tired and I don't want to go to sleep.


----------



## Mrs.326

I've never been pregnant before this, so of course I don't know what the second tri is all about, but from what I've heard it sounds wonderful and I can't wait for it either! Just few more weeks for most of you ladies before you're there!


----------



## hopestruck

Well, I wish I was on the 2nd tri board too, but as someone who has had 2 losses, those concerns are still very much a reality. They will be for me until probably 20 weeks. I wish I had the untainted view of early pregnancy that 1st time/no m/c moms do, but it's impossible when all you know is the stress, concern and sometimes heartache of the 1st tri.

I understand, but I'm just sayin'. :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hopestruck, I'm right there with you! As someone who has also experienced 2 losses and for whom things have gone terribly wrong, it can sometimes be difficult to believe that it will all work out. I also wish that I could just relax and enjoy the process, and sometimes I can, but often I'm plagued with worries :( I'm hoping that the 2nd trimester will bring some relief from all of that. I do however really like and appreciate the positivity I've seen since I've joined this thread and it reminds me to try to focus on the good instead of the bad when i can.

I'm ten weeks today and have an appointment with my midwife in a few hours!!! Hoping to hear the little heartbeat :)


----------



## bexxc

good luck gweny!!!! :flower:


----------



## Krippy

I am experienced a loss full-term and early so yes the innocence of pregnancy is gone but I am not going to let worry and what ifs taint this pregnancy for me. Not going to say that I won't have bad days bc I don't think I will ever be the same but I am going to be sending this bubs nothing but love and support for the next 31 weeks (I will be induced)! Happy 5 weeks to me and congrats on all of the milestones happening today! 

Whatever will be will be and I am going to enjoy every minute of this rainbow inside of me! :) Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## hopestruck

Have a great appt gweny! I'm sure all will go swimmingly :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Krippy, I am so sorry for your loss and can not even begin to imagine the pain you must have felt loosing your little one full-term. I am so inspired and in awe of your positive attitude! Happy 5 weeks :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Gweny! Well I have the choice to be miserable or happy...I am def going to choose happy! Although I have to admit I am having a mixed day today but the sun is shining...


----------



## hollsarena

Krippy...I can't even imagine what you have been through. The thought of it mearly makes me cry. Keep your head up, we are all here for you through good and or bad. You are so tough and that is such an insperation! I have faith all will be well for you this time!!!


----------



## skweek35

I am so with all those who are looking forward to the 2nd tri!! I've also had enough of feeling like a lifeless rag all day and having to drag my butt out of bed to get stuff done! 
Just wanting all that energy so many have told me about! Only 2 weeks for me! There is a light at the end of the tunnel! And here we were thinking the tww is over! here is goes again!


----------



## hopestruck

So how is everyone doing today? I was super exhausted yesterday but today woke up with lots of energy, and for whatever reason, I can't stop eating. Stomach feels like a bottomless pit. Maybe baby is having a growth spurt?! Hope so!


----------



## Krippy

Allergies are driving me crazy! And I am having ovary pain today...kind of freaking me out but trying to relax! :) Happy Friday!


----------



## bexxc

i think that ovary pain is a good thing...it's probably your corpus luteum surging progesterone for your little bean :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Bexxc! That is what I was thinking...going to keep an eye on it today and hope that it doesn't get worse. They are just kind of achey with a little pinch. It is just so crazy bc I don't remember feeling any of this with RJ but I am def more in tune to my body since I gave birth. Things are more sensitive and I feel like everything is a bit more intense. Have you had these pains?


----------



## bexxc

yes...i still have them occasionally. at somewhere around 6 weeks i had one so sharp it woke me up out of a dead sleep. it scared the stuffing out of me but everything at my u/s this week was fine.


----------



## Krippy

Awesome...thanks Bexxc! Love your LO pic... :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

MommaBarry said:


> MommyH WOW!!!!! :hugs: I can't believe anybody would say that to you!! That beautiful roundness to your stomach may not be a baby yet, but it IS your abdominal muscles preparing and making room to house a baby. I have the same thing going on here. With my first I didnt show until 5 months, with this one Ive looked 4 months since 4 weeks. My abs know what to do so they are ready. Ive only gained 3lbs but look as if ive gained 20, and I dont care what people think. I started wearing maternity pants at 6 weeks they are more comfortable and im going to get my monies worth since you only get to wear them for 9 months. So dont let anyone tell you you're fat, your not!! You are beautiful and your pregnancy is taking on its shape :hugs:
> 
> 
> As of boards and threads I dont care what thread or trimester im posting in. This is the only group im with to be honest and I like it. Feels like a family and I like that.
> 
> On a lighter note, today is my 10 weeks!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend

Me too! 10 weeks today!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

So, had my dr appt yesterday. We didn't get to hear heartbeat but he said its nothing to worry about. We couldn't hear my 2nd daughters for a while either....I had to have a glucose test yesterday, yuck! Drink that nasty stuff and had to wait the hour...not fun!
I go back in 4 weeks and at that appointment we'll schedule an ultrasound. Excited for that! :)


----------



## hopestruck

Krippy - I get the ovary pains occasionally too (like right now!) I asked my former midwife about it and she said it's usually the one that released the egg recovering and doing its business, as Bexxc has noted - not a bad thing at all. :)

I've eaten 2 meals and it's only 11am and I'm hungry again. Is it too early for lunch!?! Also, I feel like I need a nap...

Congrats on all those rolling into 10 weeks!


----------



## bexxc

hey hope.... i just woke up from a nap. i think next week when my spring break is over going back to work is going to be very hard!


----------



## skweek35

bexxc said:


> hey hope.... i just woke up from a nap. i think next week when my spring break is over going back to work is going to be very hard!

Ditto to that! How are we going to cope with the early mornings, screaming kids and no time for afternoon/lunch time naps? 

I might need to make good use of the cuddly teddy bear in my reading clubhouse! I can see lunch times will be tight with having lunch, sorting the afternoon and fitting in a nap time too!


----------



## bexxc

skweek35 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> hey hope.... i just woke up from a nap. i think next week when my spring break is over going back to work is going to be very hard!
> 
> Ditto to that! How are we going to cope with the early mornings, screaming kids and no time for afternoon/lunch time naps?
> 
> I might need to make good use of the cuddly teddy bear in my reading clubhouse! I can see lunch times will be tight with having lunch, sorting the afternoon and fitting in a nap time too!Click to expand...

and not being able to wee every 10 minutes!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, so true! I'm so very thankful that I'm able to work from home right now. It takes away that extra layer of complication and allows me to feed/wee/sleep as needed. I'm amazed by those of you who work 9-5s at the office!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

scan went beautiful! baby looked like it was dancing! HB 167. i measured 9w2d.. a little off then what i thought but i'm so happy and relieved!! i'll try and upload a pic soon!


----------



## bexxc

so happy for you wishful! :happydance:


----------



## hopestruck

Great news wishful!!! so happy for you!!! :)


----------



## nikalicious

Hi ladies! :wave: I thought I would share my little gummybear picture with you all from my scan earlier today. :cloud9: I'm measuring exactly on schedule! :happydance:

It was so nice seeing our little bear today and knowing everything is progressing well! Strong heartbeat at 171. :thumbup: I have been spoiled with the early scans, but now we will have to wait another 4 weeks.:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Scan0001.pdf
File size: 119.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you guys!!!!!!!!! on cloud 9!


----------



## bexxc

aw nikalicious! your little bear is just perfect!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

how do you ladies get your lovely pics on here to looks so nice? do you scan? dont have a scanner!


----------



## Stephers35

wishfulmom2b said:


> how do you ladies get your lovely pics on here to looks so nice? do you scan? dont have a scanner!

I have a scanner, but it doesn't work correctly with this site. I take a pic with my iphone and save it on my computer and then upload. Looks just as good.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Congrats Nik and Wishful on your scans today!! Woohooo!!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats Wishfulmom and Nikalicious! So glad that your scans and appointments went well :)

AFM, I had my 10 week appointment with my midwife today. I saw the heartbeat via transvaginal ultrasound and heard it with the doppler! It was in the mid 160s and I'm happy with that! The one thing that wasn't perfect is that I should be about 10/10.1 weeks today and I was measuring 9.5. At its greatest that is a difference of three days behind. I've been measuring spot on at all my other early ultrasounds, so I was worried and asked about this. Midwife said it was a-ok and that this happens sometimes, so I'm choosing to trust her and not freak out! :wacko: Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## MommyH

So I started having some excruciating cramping this afternoon and called the dr because I was in so much pain I couldn't move. Hubby took me in and they did an exam and ran test to see if I had an infection, all of that hurt like hell! She said my cervix looked perfect but that she felt some fluid behind my uterus so she whipped out the ultrasound machine and we got a peek at our beautiful baby! I swear seeing him/her made all the pain rush away almost, I started crying and so did hubby, it actually looked like a baby with arms and all and best off it's little heart was beating away perfectly and measuring 2 days ahead so definitely healthy since we know exact date I conceived!! She thinks the pain is being caused once again from a cyst that burst on my ovary from my PCOS because that's where the fluid appeared to be coming from. She said just to rest lots and use a heat pad on my back or take a warm bath and some Tylenol. I feel relieved that everything is okay and baby is perfectly fine, I really hope the pain ends soon...she said my body should absorb the fluid eventually but until then I just kinda have to deal with it. Here is a pic, I'm 9w4d but baby is measuring 9w6d :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/21cb294f.jpg


----------



## Gwenylovey

MommyH said:


> So I started having some excruciating cramping this afternoon and called the dr because I was in so much pain I couldn't move. Hubby took me in and they did an exam and ran test to see if I had an infection, all of that hurt like hell! She said my cervix looked perfect but that she felt some fluid behind my uterus so she whipped out the ultrasound machine and we got a peek at our beautiful baby! I swear seeing him/her made all the pain rush away almost, I started crying and so did hubby, it actually looked like a baby with arms and all and best off it's little heart was beating away perfectly and measuring 2 days ahead so definitely healthy since we know exact date I conceived!! She thinks the pain is being caused once again from a cyst that burst on my ovary from my PCOS because that's where the fluid appeared to be coming from. She said just to rest lots and use a heat pad on my back or take a warm bath and some Tylenol. I feel relieved that everything is okay and baby is perfectly fine, I really hope the pain ends soon...she said my body should absorb the fluid eventually but until then I just kinda have to deal with it. Here is a pic, I'm 9w4d but baby is measuring 9w6d :)
> 
> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/21cb294f.jpg


Mommyh, what a relief that was I'm sure! That's a beautiful scan pic and your little bean looks just perfect! :happydance:


----------



## nikalicious

Wishful- congrats on your scan! I'm so happy it went well! I have a scanner at home, so that is what I used to upload the pics.

MommyH- :hugs: I hope the pain goes away soon and glad your little bean fine!

Gweny- Glad you heard the heartbeat at your scan! I don't have any experience measuring behind, but maybe the baby was in an awkward position and they couldn't get an accurate measurement? :hugs: I hope everything at your next scan measures right on.


----------



## bexxc

mommyh- glad all is okay, but i'm sorry you'e been in pain. your scan is just wonderful!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Wonderful news on the scans! MommyH, beautiful picture! I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:

Gwenny, I have heard on other boards that babies will sometimes measure a couple of days behind and then have a growth spurt and catch up completely. I'd trust your midwife on this one and don't worry about it!


----------



## Stephers35

Yay on the scans! Love seeing everyones progression.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mommyh what a relief that baby is ok and what a beautiful scan pic! 

Gweny, with my first pregnancy my first scan measured under as the baby was lying at a funny angle. X


----------



## skweek35

Nika - lovely pic of you little bear!! looks just like a yummy little gumy bear! so perfect!! 

MommyH - :hugs: for all the pain! hope you are feeling relief really soon!! Really lovely scan pic!! 

Gweny - yay for being able to hear the heartbeat! Good to hear your appointment went so well. I'm sure your little bean will have a growth spurt and catch up again! 

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies just trying to catch up with pages, glad things going well, i have been fine tired, only some times feel sick most of the time spend my time worrying if the little one is ok, but i hope to have another scan in 2 weeks.

have a fab week end xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Loves every week that passes. I start to feel more and more like myself again. 

10 week symptoms, hardly any. Just sore bb's and feeling really fat. Feels like im going to have a super af not a baby :haha: 

SO the rude comments have started. I was at my job the other day and my manager said, WOW its getting harder to hide that your pregnant huh? Stupid men. And then a lady I work with said, are you sure your not having twins? You look pretty far along. :gun: I got that alot with my son since I am smidge under 5 feet tall. I look farther than I am due to no abdomen space. It has no were to go but out. So instead of enjoying my bump, I try to hide it until im further along and it would make sense for it to stick out.

I have decided this go around if strangers rub my tummy, im going to rub theres back :growlmad:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lol! I remember when I told work with the last pregnancy and a lady rubbed my tummy. I felt like telling her the baby was much lower down and asking if she still felt it appropriate to rub there! It was embarrassing as it was just bloat!


----------



## Gwenylovey

I'm jealous of your baby bumps! I'm a little over 10 weeks and don't have anything to show for it except that I can feel my uterus popping up over my pubic bone But that's it and I can still fit into all of my clothes. I assume that this is because it's my first pregnancy but I'm very petite and was expecting to show earlier. I actually can't wait for a little bump! :)


----------



## mellllly

I think I started showing at around 16/18 weeks with Sophie, 14 weeks with Leo and this one seems to have appeared about a week ago lol


----------



## charlie15

I've got a slight bump, am sure it's mainly bloat but I am pretty slim so maybe it's a little bit of a bump too, well that's what I tell myself!!


----------



## mellllly

I think mine was mainly bloat up until this week, if you take a look at my pics I dont seem as 'fat' up top and is all down there.

Your organs are all moving around to make room so it is possible :)


----------



## loob53

I'm just trying to do all they things I can now before I can't see my feet lol xx


----------



## charlie15

loob53 said:


> I'm just trying to do all they things I can now before I can't see my feet lol xx

which reminds me i must do my toe nails!!


----------



## MommyH

Goofing around with my daughter today...we were having watermelon with our lunch BBQ :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/273278df.jpg

I have a short torso...and I just got out of a shower from my morning puke frenzy so I apologize for looking like death lol


----------



## bexxc

aw, super cute mommy h!!!


----------



## Viking15

I guess I have popped. I can't fit into any of my clothes anymore. :cry: I tried the bella band and it made my back hurt so badly I am just going to order some maternity clothes. I can't take it. 11 weeks and I have a little belly. I don't like people touching it though because there is definitely a layer of fat on top of the baby! :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am only 10 weeks but i want a belly so bad.. anything! i have no bloat even! still in skinny jeans and gained only .5 pounds... i know its so early i am just being impatient lol!


----------



## LittlePeople

Hi Everyone! 

I'm Nikki, 21, expecting baby no2 due 3rd Nov :)

Had a scan at 7+4 as we had no idea how far along I was, due to af's not returning properly after DD (had af in Nov and Dec and nothing else - so I'll have had 2 af's in over 2 years by the time this LO arrives haha)!



Hope everyone's well :) :flower:


----------



## bethanchloe

When will I get to wake up and not feel like rubbish?? Pleaaase let it be soon!! X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bethan :hugs: I'm not even 9 weeks yet but am feeling awful so I can only imagine how bad you must be feeling. Xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Fish&Chips said:


> Bethan :hugs: I'm not even 9 weeks yet but am feeling awful so I can only imagine how bad you must be feeling. Xx

Eek poor you :(! This has been constant for at least 5 weeks now! Not good x


----------



## imogenwanted

love the pic and your weekly pics my tummy to big to show yet so its nice to see some one elses bump :)


----------



## Viking15

wishfulmom2b said:


> i am only 10 weeks but i want a belly so bad.. anything! i have no bloat even! still in skinny jeans and gained only .5 pounds... i know its so early i am just being impatient lol!

I wish I could say that I've only gained .5 lbs. I've gained 7, probably more. I am afraid to weigh myself. I have done nothing much but shove carbs into my face trying to ease the nausea. And then lay around moaning about it because I couldn't even force myself to walk the dog. So I am afraid all of the extra weight isn't baby, and just a tire around my middle... I am disappointed in myself, but honestly eating the carbs sometimes helped. I wish I had the zofran sooner, maybe I wouldn't have gained so much weight...


----------



## Stephers35

Viking15 said:


> wishfulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> i am only 10 weeks but i want a belly so bad.. anything! i have no bloat even! still in skinny jeans and gained only .5 pounds... i know its so early i am just being impatient lol!
> 
> I wish I could say that I've only gained .5 lbs. I've gained 7, probably more. I am afraid to weigh myself. I have done nothing much but shove carbs into my face trying to ease the nausea. And then lay around moaning about it because I couldn't even force myself to walk the dog. So I am afraid all of the extra weight isn't baby, and just a tire around my middle... I am disappointed in myself, but honestly eating the carbs sometimes helped. I wish I had the zofran sooner, maybe I wouldn't have gained so much weight...Click to expand...

I've already got an extra 7 lbs myself! I hate it. I know that I am so bloated however that there has to be at least 4-5 lbs of water. My doc said that she is not concerned and that I was at a normal weight before, so I probably will be after. I'm usually a low-carber, so that's most of it. It's hard to see the scale be at the highest number in 15 years though...but I have to keep reminding myself that it's about the baby, not me. Being obsessed with weight is not a good thing during pregnancy. Wish their was a switch to turn off...


----------



## Viking15

Stephers, I was a low carb eater, too. That was the only way to get down to a healthy weight for me. I had JUST lost the last 2 pounds to my goal weight 2 days after my BFP. It took me 2 years to get there. And now it's hard to let go of it and resign myself to a different phase of my life. I just was unable to tolerate a salad there for about a month. Talk about food aversion! I think I may be heading into a better part of pregnancy though so I am going to try more salad now. I've still got some nausea, but it isn't as intense as it was before. I will try hard to keep to my walking schedule now that I am feeling better and hope that the rest of the weight gain will be baby. I don't know how much is bloat and how much is fat... My midwife didn't seem concerned either.


----------



## silver_penny

I lost 8 lbs at the beginning of my pregnancy and have only gained 4 of those back. This is my third pregnancy and still no sign or even hint of a baby bump :(


----------



## hopestruck

I feel you ladies... I am still at a healthy weight, but I am probably at least 5-10lbs above my normal/preferred weight, all gained since becoming pregnant! I've been feeling pretty good throughout this pregnancy so far, but I definitely suffer from lack of energy and a low blood sugar feeling if I'm not eating every couple of hours! I also exercised pretty intensely during both of my last pregnancies, so I wanted to just "take it easy" this time around. So, while I'm bummed about my new flabbiness/bloat (by 9pm I look about 4 months along!), I am totally in agreement about knowing that this is a "good" kind of weight gain! Best for baby! The way I see it, it will all balance out in the end anyways.


----------



## bexxc

i feel like pregnancy has turned me into a crazy person! :wacko: some days i feel like i'm on top of the world and then some days i feel like everything's going to go wrong...i'm having one of those days. what the heck is wrong with me? the second my boobs stop hurting or i feel bad i just fear the worst! i just wish i could be confident that everything is going to be okay and stop worrying so much because i know it's just not good for me. end rant.


----------



## hopestruck

Awww, Bexxc. Sending big hugs and lots of happy vibes your way! I know what you mean, and I have those days too. The truth is (and I know you know this:)) that worrying is only counterproductive. It is totally natural to feel edgy and up and down. I'm certain that part of our sensitivity to these things is hormonal, haha. Remember that it's totally natural for symptoms to fluctuate - every pregnant woman I've ever talked to has told me that. Besides - Your little one is just fine, its sweet little heart is just pounding away! <3 Keep your chin up girl. Tomorrow will be a better day!! xoxx hugs


----------



## Gwenylovey

bexxc said:



> i feel like pregnancy has turned me into a crazy person! :wacko: some days i feel like i'm on top of the world and then some days i feel like everything's going to go wrong...i'm having one of those days. what the heck is wrong with me? the second my boobs stop hurting or i feel bad i just fear the worst! i just wish i could be confident that everything is going to be okay and stop worrying so much because i know it's just not good for me. end rant.


Bexx, I'm sorry that you are feeling this way!:hugs: I can only say that I know exactly how you feel, and that some days are better than others. Good news for you is that so far everything is looking great and remember that it is completely normal for symptoms to come and go. Thinking of you!


----------



## skweek35

MommyH - I so want a bump now!!! What a lovely bump you have. I think you look the picture of health and far from death! 

Littlepeople - welcome to the november group!! 2 af's in as many years - sounds bliss to me! Lucky you!! 

Bethan - I can honestly say although I am tired today I think I have coped really well with being back at work today!! Hopefully not long till you start feeling better! :hugs: 

I know some of you are so going to hate my gutts for saying this. My df was so convinced I'd picked up about 10lbs that I decided to get on the scales this morning and to mine and his shock I have stayed the same 12st 3lbs since finding out I was pregnant!! I still cant believe or understand how I've done it! 

Oh a better note - seems like I am far from walking this journey alone! I told my 'head of school' this morning and she told me that she is due about 10 days before me! Ok so now to work out which is the contagious chair in the staff room so we can warn the others!! hehe - oh that gives me a plan!! :haha: hhmm :winkwink::shhh::smug:


----------



## Mrs.326

Skweek - isn't it so nice having someone go through this with you? My best friend is due 2 weeks after me. We've literally known each other our entire lives (our brothers played ball together, so as infants our mothers would bring us to the park to watch them). I feel so blessed to be going through this with her! The only bad thing is that we live 300 miles away from each other now so we won't be there for each other's deliveries, but every other aspect of it is great :)


----------



## skweek35

Oh that is just the beginning - not only is my head of school preggers with me but - here comes the list 
my SIL - due 2 weeks before me 
my nail lady - due beginning of Oct 
my old neighbours wife - due 3 days after me! 

Now just waiting for everyone else to come creeping out of the wood work now that the 12 weeks are up! 
There is a saying that this baby thing is contageous!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

It definitely is contagious! I started my job about a year ago and at that time there were 2 newborns and 2 new pregnancies. There's been a few more since then obviously and now I'm pregnant... They warned me not to drink the water ;) So glad I did, though!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi girls :)

My best friend is 7 weeks ahead of me... BUT I still haven't told her!! She lives an hour away from me and I am seeing her next weekend and want to wait to tell her in person. I can't believe I'll be 11 weeks when I am telling her. I was (and still am) so nervous about telling people early... slowly, slowly I'm telling more and more people...

My weight is such an annoying issue. I'm still at a very healthy weight but have gained close to 3 lbs (doesn't seem like a lot but I am 5'1" so every lb. shows!). I make it to the gym most days to walk, but the food thing is another issue. Oh man, if you ladies could see what I ate this weekend you would DIE!!! Like, enough for a 300 lb man! HAHA. 

Btw, at work right now with a bowl of peanut butter m&m's sitting in front of me... chomping away haha.

Any gender predictions for you ladies? I really thought boy for the first 8 weeks or so, and now I'm leaning towards girl... when do they say that the heartrate can predict gender (I've heard over 140-girl and under is usually boy). At this point, the heartrate is high no matter what. My baby's heartrate has been pretty consistent at 178-185 on my home doppler for the last week.


----------



## Coleey

It's definitely contagious. The girls I know from school were pregnant when I was pregnant with my son, they're pregnant again. :haha: I haven't announced this yet though.

Mmmmmmm! M&M's!! They're so yummy!

I have a feeling this LO is a girl too. :) I guess we'll have to wait and see hehe xx


----------



## skweek35

When I started teaching at this school there were so many ladies either on mat leave or pregnant. At one stage there was 2 ladies announcing their pregnancies, 2 about to go on mat leave and 2 on mat leave!! This went on for about 18 months!!! 
And it all starts again!! 2 already on mat leave! and another 2 about to announce pregnancies!! so is it the water or a chair in the staff room? :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

I constantly go back and forth on my gender prediction. As soon as I found out I thought girl, but recently I've been feeling really strong boy vibes (but that could also be because I spent the weekend with my girlfriends and one has an adorable 3 week old boy that just melts your heart!). Either way, I will be ecstatic! My biggest wish is for 10 fingers & 10 toes :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Before getting pg I always thought I would have a girl first! But for the past few weeks, I've been thinking boy! My little bean's heart rate has also been a bit lower so I think if the old wives tale has any truth to it then that would indicate boy. Honestly, all I care about is a healthy baby!! Still so hard to believe that we will have our little ones in just a few months time :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i'm thinking i'm carrying a boy and so does DH plus everyone i know (friends, family, etc.) have had girls so i figure a boy is due


----------



## mellllly

When I was pregnant with Leo there were 4 people in my netball team pregnant at the same time. One had her baby in the July, I had Leo at the start of October and the 2 others were mid November! It was pretty stressful trying to get a team together every week LOL!

Thankfully its just me pregnant this time around - Im missing my first match tonight :(


----------



## Viking15

We really want a boy to be completely honest about it. I keep dreaming about girl babies though.


----------



## mellllly

I am not fussed with what we have this time round as we are already blessed with one of each


----------



## Viking15

I just took a turn with the Doppler, and finally found the heartbeat. The midwife didn't find it last week and it kind of freaked me out. I figured if she couldn't find it then how would I? But I did after about 20 minutes of looking. :yipee:


----------



## Krippy

I really want another boy but DH is thinking that this one is a girl so I guess we will wait and see! I will be very happy with either but secretly I want a litte mama's boy!


----------



## celticmum

I still have another week until my first m/w appt and then the scan is the following day - feels like I've been waiting such a long time. Glad to read that my fellow Novemberites are happy and healthy! 
Looking forward to shifting onto 2nd tri in a couple of weeks :D

Would really like a girl, but think it might be a boy...just over 2 months until I know!


----------



## MommaBarry

We are really hoping for a little girl but im feeling like another boy. This could be due to the fact that I was the last girl born in the family and that was 30 years ago. Since me there have been my 3 brothers, my son, and my 3 nephews. On the OH side there is him, his 3 brothers and one of them just found out he is having a little boy. Our family could use a little pink.


----------



## mammytoerin

We really don't mind whether we have a boy or girl :) We already have a lovely daughter. When I was pregnant with our daughter, my partner was worried he wouldn't know how to be with a girl. However, since she has him completely wrapped around her little finger, and he is a doting Daddy, he is just so excited again, and doesnt' mind whether this one is a boy or girl :) We won't find out until we see for ourselves when we meet our LO :) xx


----------



## HalfThyme007

mammytoerin said:


> We really don't mind whether we have a boy or girl :) We already have a lovely daughter. When I was pregnant with our daughter, my partner was worried he wouldn't know how to be with a girl. However, since she has him completely wrapped around her little finger, and he is a doting Daddy, he is just so excited again, and doesnt' mind whether this one is a boy or girl :) We won't find out until we see for ourselves when we meet our LO :) xx

I love that you're waiting until birth to find out! I don't think I have the willpower to wait that long since this is our first...but in a perfect world I totally would! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

^^^ me neither! 

Bexxc :hugs: hope you're feeling a bit happier. Pregnancy is such a scary things but soon you'll be in the 2nd trimester and able to relax a bit more. Xxx


----------



## MommyH

10 weeks yesterday, forgot to post my pic :) 

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/DSC_0442.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/56ce156b-2.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/DSC_0442-1.jpg


----------



## Krippy

HalfThyme007 said:


> mammytoerin said:
> 
> 
> We really don't mind whether we have a boy or girl :) We already have a lovely daughter. When I was pregnant with our daughter, my partner was worried he wouldn't know how to be with a girl. However, since she has him completely wrapped around her little finger, and he is a doting Daddy, he is just so excited again, and doesnt' mind whether this one is a boy or girl :) We won't find out until we see for ourselves when we meet our LO :) xx
> 
> I love that you're waiting until birth to find out! I don't think I have the willpower to wait that long since this is our first...but in a perfect world I totally would! :)Click to expand...

We didn't find out for our first and I wouldn't change it for the world! It is so exciting, even though I knew that it was a boy the whole time. I would do the same with this bubs but I am scared that I will be disappointed briefly if it is a girl...idk I really want a boy bc I wasn't able to keep my little man! I will be ecstatic for a happy and healthy girl, I just don't want to wreck my bubs bday if I feel off bc of the surprise. So we will be surprising ourselves early! :)


----------



## bexxc

i don't think we're going to find out either. we want to be surprised! 

we met our new ob today. he was very understanding of how nervous and terrified we both are. he even gave us a quickie scan with his handheld ultrasound so we could see that the little heart is still beating in there. i feel much better for now.

thanks for all your support girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Amazing news Bexxc! Glad you found a great supportive Dr! Such peace of mind when you trust your caregiver!


----------



## Bookity

Anyone experiencing any funny tastes or smells??? I cannot get the smell/taste of nail polish fumes from my nose/mouth. I'm pretty sure that's what this smell is reminding me of. I can't rightly even think how long I've smelled it, but it does nothing to help my nausea or my appetite. :(


----------



## bexxc

i have a weird tingly menthol taste in my mouth. it doesn't make me feel nauseated and it's not all the time, but when it shows up it's definitely noticeable. really odd!


----------



## MommyH

Omg at the end of the day I swear like my deodorant or under arms smell like rat pee!! It's SO NASTY!!!!!! I don't even know what is causing it other than just pregnancy craziness but ughh I have to shower before bed every night and in the morning or I immediately find myself over the toilet!


----------



## silver_penny

At the very beginning of my pregnancy, I kept getting this "It smells humid" sensation. DH just looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## bexxc

MommyH said:


> Omg at the end of the day I swear like my deodorant or under arms smell like rat pee!! It's SO NASTY!!!!!! I don't even know what is causing it other than just pregnancy craziness but ughh I have to shower before bed every night and in the morning or I immediately find myself over the toilet!

i'm sure you don't actually smell like rat pee, but that sounds terrible! today i was chopping up bell peppers and they smelled like burning rubber. :haha:

btw, i love your new bump pic! so cute!


----------



## HalfThyme007

I gave in an ordered a doppler today.......hopefully it will be a nice reassurance when I need it, and not just another avenue for me to develop pregnancy craziness. :)

I know some of you ladies have one -- do you regret getting it? Is it nice to have that reassurance, or does it freak you out when you can't find the HB?


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme, that's too funny! I was actually logging in to say the same thing! I just purchased a Sonoline C1 :) I can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat! I'm sure it will be a great reassurance.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Great minds think alike!! :) That's funny, I got a Sonoline as well -- I got the B model. I wonder what the difference is between the B and the C1...hopefully in a few days we'll be listening to some sweet baby sounds! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme007 said:


> Great minds think alike!! :) That's funny, I got a Sonoline as well -- I got the B model. I wonder what the difference is between the B and the C1...hopefully in a few days we'll be listening to some sweet baby sounds! :happydance:

Awe, I can't wait :) I already got the notification that my order has shipped!


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning all! I have my first appt with my new OB today... hoping he's a keeper unlike the last doc!

Re: Smells/tastes - I've had a few. Lately the aftertaste in my mouth has tasted really foul. I'm not sure what it is but I always feel the need to be drinking something to wash it down! As for smells, I haven't smelled anything funky, but I do seem to have a nose like a hawk when it comes to peanut butter. I LOVE peanut butter, but for whatever reason when I smell it on OH it completely grosses me out. Weird.

Mrs.326 & HalfThyme - I have the Sonoline B doppler too! I bought it during my last pregnancy (never got to use it that time though). I've been trying to listen every night since about 7 1/2 weeks, as I have heard it is possible (however unlikely) to hear it around 8 weeks. I *think*.....and I mean I'm pretty sure....that I heard it last night. I know 8 weeks is early, but if you go on youtube and search "fetal doppler 8 weeks" (or 10 weeks, whatever), you can see the videos and hear what it sounds like. Up until last night I never thought I heard it, but what I heard last night was totally different than what I normally hear (must be my arteries/veins, placenta and whatnot). It was super fast, and what set me off was that (a) it sounded exactly like what I heard in the videos, and (b) I could hear it against my own heartbeat (much slower!) in the background!!! Unfortunately, I moved the doppler to adjust my hand position and lost it, then couldn't find it again. Hoping to try in a few more days when baby's a bit bigger.

I must admit, hearing that sound was a ray of hope for me, especially since I haven't had any ultrasounds yet. I'll be kicking myself if I find out that it was actually my own heartbeat, but I honestly think this was the real thing. Only time will tell! You'll both have to let me know what you think of it when you get yours:)


----------



## MommyH

I'm so jealous I want one so bad but have decided against it because I didn't want to freak myself out if I couldn't find it....

I also have my 2nd dr appt today :yipee: hoping dr can find the heartbeat on it, if not I think she will do another ultrasound which I'll be happy with too....I just haven't HEARD baby's heartbeat yet I've only seen it on ultrasound so I would love to hear it :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommyH & Hopestruck -- good luck on the appts today! How exciting! I hope you both get to hear the heartbeat! I don't know what it's called, but they were able to show me the blood flow/paths of the baby during my last U/S....it was amazing to see the blood actually move through the little heart!

PS: Mommy, LOVE the new picture! Jealous of your bump! Hopestruck, congrats on the 8 week mark, that is a great sign!! :)


----------



## Viking15

HalfThyme007 said:


> I gave in an ordered a doppler today.......hopefully it will be a nice reassurance when I need it, and not just another avenue for me to develop pregnancy craziness. :)
> 
> I know some of you ladies have one -- do you regret getting it? Is it nice to have that reassurance, or does it freak you out when you can't find the HB?

Someone mailed me hers when she was about to pop, so I was super lucky! I have only looked three times. The first two times it was very early, and I wasn't really expecting to find anything. The third time I spent quite a bit of time looking because the MW hadn't found a heartbeat at my exam, but she only looked for about a minute. It took me 20 minutes and I was thinking about giving up, but I searched higher than I thought it would be and found it. :happydance: I don't feel the need to look very often. :shrug:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Haha, I am also a member of the Sonoline B doppler club :) I got it last week and hubby found baby's heartbeat at about 9 and a half weeks. I did find that it takes awhile to "catch up" and build up to the heartrate so if baby is moving around then it can be hard to get an accurate reading. At home the heart rate ranged from 145 to 155 but when my midwife did it at 10 weeks with her doppler, baby's heart rate was consistently in the mid 160s. Happy heartbeat hunting ladies!! :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

I have found the baby's hb everyday (luckily) since 9w1d. For me, it has been the BEST way to start my day. There have been times where I can't find it (I have found that it's MUCH easier to find about 20 mins after I eat), and it seriously puts me in an anxious mood.

So it's questionable... I can't say anything is better than hearing the daily heartbeat BUT, of course, it's also the scariest part of my day too. You'll start to see how recognizable the sound of the hb is, you can't mistake it for anything else. My baby's hb has been really fast (close to 180 everytime).


----------



## Viking15

After waiting over a week for the appt scheduler to call me, I have my NT scan and blood work scheduled for next Thursday. So nervous!


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl said:


> I have found the baby's hb everyday (luckily) since 9w1d. For me, it has been the BEST way to start my day. There have been times where I can't find it (I have found that it's MUCH easier to find about 20 mins after I eat), and it seriously puts me in an anxious mood.
> 
> So it's questionable... I can't say anything is better than hearing the daily heartbeat BUT, of course, it's also the scariest part of my day too. You'll start to see how recognizable the sound of the hb is, you can't mistake it for anything else. My baby's hb has been really fast (close to 180 everytime).

If the old wives tale is true, it sounds like you're having a girl :)


----------



## MommyH

So our appt went great! Nurse couldn't find the heartbeat but dr did after a couple minutes :woohoo: They gave us the option of the doppler or an ultrasound, as much as we wanted to see baby we decided to just do the doppler since their US machine doesn't have sound in the office and we hadn't heard baby yet and we just saw him last week so we were anxious to hear the heartbeat now that we'd seen it a few times :) I'm in the process of trying to download it on my computer so I can share with you all :) Our sweet daughter asked us to record it for her because she was at school but she really wanted to hear it! We have our NT scan set for May 1st and our next appt May 17th!! I love appointment days :)


----------



## MommyH

Let me know if this works :) heart rate was about 144... Does this point towards boy?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHnPLxTvNq0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## hopestruck

Works!!! Very sweet :) I'm not sure about the heart rate/sex prediction at 10 weeks...however, I'm pretty sure that theory's been de-bunked anyway (though it's still fun to guess!) :D


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

All this talk of dooplers and finding the babies heartbeat is really making me want to get a doopler too! I'm already 11 weeks and still have not heard the heartbeat. 
I know my nail lady, who I'm seeing tomorrow, has a doopler so thinking I might text her later today and ask her to bring it with. 
If not am hoping to hear the heartbeat at my 12 week scan next Wednesday morning.


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm dying to get my doppler! It shipped yesterday immediately after I ordered it so I hope it'll be at the house today or tomorrow when I get home. I'm 8w1d today, so I hope we get to hear it.


----------



## Krippy

Love the video MommyH! So wonderful!


----------



## mellllly

I am very jealous of all these scans!! Mine is next Thursday!

However......... 12 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Only 28 weeks until November 1st :rofl:


----------



## bexxc

happy 12 weeks, mellllly!!!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## mellllly

Thanks :flower:


----------



## hopestruck

Yay, congrats on 12 weeks Mellly!!! :)

Mrs326 - let me know if you have any luck finding it! I've been trying since I thought I found it the other night but nothing :( I read one really good tip today, and that is to lay with a pillow under your bum (so your abdomen is all stretched out) or to lay on your bed with your legs on the ground (same effect). Might be worth a shot!


----------



## mellllly

LOL sounds like TTC again with lesg propped up :rofl:


----------



## HalfThyme007

mellllly said:


> LOL sounds like TTC again with lesg propped up :rofl:

:rofl: ahhhh, those were the days. I still think DH must have secretly laughed every time watching me put my legs on the wall, laying down with a timer, or throwing my legs in the air immediately after. The funniest part? All my pregnancies were conceived AFTER I thought I'd already O'd and didn't do any of the regular rituals since I thought we'd already missed our chance. :dohh:


----------



## mellllly

LOL I remember it well :rofl:
Thank god we dont have to do that again


----------



## HalfThyme007

Mrs.326 said:


> I'm dying to get my doppler! It shipped yesterday immediately after I ordered it so I hope it'll be at the house today or tomorrow when I get home. I'm 8w1d today, so I hope we get to hear it.

Haha....I bet we ordered from the same site! Mine shipped yesterday within like 30 minutes of placing the order, and I just checked -- it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow! YAY!! I know what we're gonna be doin this weekend....I better put out tonight so DH doesn't feel neglected this weekend. :blush:


----------



## hopestruck

HalfThyme - LOL! My poor OH is feeling very neglected lately. Poor guy. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme007 said:


> I know what we're gonna be doin this weekend....I better put out tonight so DH doesn't feel neglected this weekend. :blush:

Hahahahaha!!!! SO TRUE :haha: And yes, I will be searching for that little heartbeat all weekend. Thanks for the tips, hopestruck. I'll give 'em a shot and let you know how it works out! :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Good luck on finding the heartbeats, girls!! Remember, eat something about twenty minutes before... and also, sometimes you'll be in the right location and you won't hear it, you'll need to just rotate and shift the direction of the wand. Also, most people I have spoken to have heard it a little bit to the right of the middle of the stomachs. That's where I have heard it as well.

On another subject, have any of you been drinking soda or diet soda? I am NOT a soda drinker, but my office fridge is stocked with them and I am dying for a Fresca (caffeine-free, but has aspartame). It's not good for you, that's for sure. But I'm wondering, is 30-something grams of sugar better than a little aspartame?


----------



## Bookity

I personally hate the aftertaste of diet stuff (or anything with aspartame), so I would always go for the sugar stuff.

I am an avid soda drinker, but since about 5 or 6 weeks I've been totally turned off soda. The idea of anything fizzy makes me want to puke. I guess that's a good thing, but I still miss it.


----------



## Viking15

CAValleygirl said:


> Good luck on finding the heartbeats, girls!! Remember, eat something about twenty minutes before... and also, sometimes you'll be in the right location and you won't hear it, you'll need to just rotate and shift the direction of the wand. Also, most people I have spoken to have heard it a little bit to the right of the middle of the stomachs. That's where I have heard it as well.
> 
> On another subject, have any of you been drinking soda or diet soda? I am NOT a soda drinker, but my office fridge is stocked with them and I am dying for a Fresca (caffeine-free, but has aspartame). It's not good for you, that's for sure. But I'm wondering, is 30-something grams of sugar better than a little aspartame?

I drink it occassionally. But I try to not drink the artificial sugars. If I do I try to use splenda.


----------



## MommyH

I never drink soda...can't stand the stuff....but lately I find myself sitting with a can of diet soda in the evening...so weird as I usually despise the stuff...I've been sticking with diet and having no more than a can every few days...


----------



## mellllly

Bump Progression :)

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/mellllly1/12weeks-1.jpg


----------



## charlie15

That's a great bump you have going there Melllly!


----------



## mellllly

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Gwenylovey

Melly, love the bump pics, looking great!! I want one too! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

11 weeks today woohoo!! :happydance:

Today I have bloodwork, yuck. This is actually the first time I have had blood drawn since finding out we were pregnant. This doctor seems to do things a little different. They are making me fast and checking my glucose plasma since I had gestational diabetes with my son. FX'd that I pass this test.


----------



## bexxc

happy 11 weeks mommabarry! hope your tests go well!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck mommab!


----------



## Gwenylovey

I am also 11 weeks today MommaB! Good luck today!


----------



## Stephers35

12 weeks! Yay!

I do have to say a big thanks to those of you who have posted bump pictures. I was looking at other threads and thinking that I was the only person at 11-12 weeks that was showing and having a hard time hiding it. 

I've also been feeling a bit better over the past week and couldn't be more thankful for that. The sickness has made it hard to get truly excited about everything. I'm getting there! :thumbup:

We had an ultrasound on Wednesday and it was so much fun. Everything looks good! Baby was not cooperating however. Kept bouncing around, so the pics they got were a bit smudgy and baby looks curled up. At least I can see something that actually looks like a baby though! YAY! Heartbeat was at 160, so we're happy with the progress!
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bexxc

happy 12 weeks, stephers! great scan pic! you must be so excited!


----------



## charlie15

Happy 12 weeks stephers, lovely scan, you must feel great after! I'm 12 weeks too :) have my scan on Monday...I am getting soooooo nervous about it. This weekend is going to drag by!


----------



## HalfThyme007

LOVE the bump pics Mellllly!! You look so cute!

Happy lime week MommaB and Gweny!

Congrats on the cute ultrasound & 12 weeks Stephers!


----------



## mellllly

Thanks ladies - I feel massive lol


----------



## CAValleygirl

Happy 12 weeks Stephers !

I'm also 11 weeks today!


----------



## Stephers35

charlie15 said:


> Happy 12 weeks stephers, lovely scan, you must feel great after! I'm 12 weeks too :) have my scan on Monday...I am getting soooooo nervous about it. This weekend is going to drag by!

I think the 12 week scan has def been the most realistic thing that's happened so far! I was very surprised that the baby was moving so much! Back flips are an under statement. It was so cool though. Make sure to post your pics as well!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi guys, sorry to put a downspin on this lovely group, but looks like I'm going to be leaving. Had some spotting last night after going for a walk, and had an emergency ultrasound this morning. Baby was measuring only 7+2 and no heartbeat. Nothing is confirmed yet but I can't see any way this is viable. This will be our 3rd loss in 6 months, so I can officially say I'm experiencing "recurrent miscarriage". Time to go for some tests. I feel like a total wreck :(

It was great getting to know you all and I wish you all the best over the next few months in your pregnancies. Hopefully I'll see you around B&B in other places. :flow:


----------



## Gwenylovey

:hugs: Hopestruck, I am so sorry to hear this news.. I can imagine how difficult things are feeling right now. I hope that you take all the time that you need to rest and heal and that when you are ready you get some tests and find out what is causing this. Hopefully, it is something that will be very easy to treat so that your rainbow babies will finally be in your arms where it belongs. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Oh no. So sorry to hear hopestruck. I hope that you get some answers. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, hopestruck... I am so sorry to hear the news :( big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww Hopestruck, I'm so so sorry. Please do take some time to rest and if you can keep us updated of your progress. 
Thinking of you.
Lots of love and hugs
X x x


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Hopestruck. I am gutted for you :cry:


----------



## CAValleygirl

I am so sorry, Hopestruck. Sending you lots of love.


----------



## AMM1031

Im sending lots of hugs and prays to you Hopestuck...so sorry


----------



## Stephers35

Aw Hopestruck-I'm so sorry for your loss. I know we all worry about mc, but believe it could never happen. I hope that you can finally get some answers, even if it means being in a category. Be good to yourself...


----------



## HalfThyme007

Oh, Hopestruck my heart aches for you. I'm so, so sorry. I hope you're able to get answers. Wish I lived closer so I could drop off chocolate and a chick flick. Be good to yourself, do whatever you need to do, and don't give up! Thinking of you....I wish there was more we could do. Keep in touch, if you can...I know how difficult it is. :cry:


----------



## MommyH

I am so sorry hopestruck :hugs: My heart is aching for you :cry: Thinking of you and sending lots of love!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so so sorry hopestruck. sending lots of love and hugs. i hope they can give you some answers soon... and please never give up.. xxxx


----------



## colsy

Hopestruck, :hugs:. So sorry. Don't give up, please. :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm at a loss for words. I truly hope you get some answers soon and that you will get your rainbow baby soon. I'm sure your 3 little angels are looking after each other up there. X


----------



## steelergirl55

Hopestruck - you will be in my prayers, I am so sorry for your loss. I pray that God will give you answers, since the not-knowing is the worst. I also pray that He will lead you on the path to finally get your little one! May you find peace in this time of despair. You are not alone!


----------



## anna76

can i add my name too??

im due either 1st / 2nd November with baby no 3 xxx


----------



## anna76

god i feel like such an idiot. i wrote that post without reading what the last few posts said. im so so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

So sorry for your loss hopestruck, hope you get some answers!!

Welcome Anna, I am due on the 1st with number 3 too!! What have you got already?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm so sorry for your loss hopestruck :hugs:


----------



## mammytoerin

Hopestruck, we're so sorry for your loss :( Just know that you are in our thoughts. Sending you and your family all of our love and hugs xxxx


----------



## charlie15

So sorry Hopestruck, take good care of yourself x


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you all sooo sooo much for your kind words, they mean the world to me. You are all amazing women and I am sad that I won't be moving on with you to get to know you better. However, I look forward to seeing you on the birth boards in hopefully not too long. Otherwise, I'll pop back in to update you when I have some good news in a what I'm hoping will be a few months time. Many thanks again for all of your support!! xx


----------



## bexxc

:hugs:


----------



## MommyH

You are so strong I admire you so much :hugs: I'm still praying hard for a miracle and your little one to be okay!! Thank you for allowing us to be here for you, please stop by when you can!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Is anyone on their first showing already? I'm just over 11 weeks and I have a full on bump! Not sure I'm liking it this early... ;)


----------



## silver_penny

I'm on my third and still not showing. I am at the stage of looking a little bloated, though, which is a start...


----------



## Bookity

I have my appointment on Tuesday! Finally going to see my bean! DH has me a little worried because he keeps talking like we're having twins, but I think if I had 3 under 2 I would FREAK OUT.

Also, been reading too much first tri posts and reading about MMCs. I actually took the last hpt I have (I diluted my urine right away, I only had one test to use so I didn't want to screw it up). Definitely positive. I just thought how very cruel it would be to have a MMC and still have the constant nausea and at least once a day vomitting.


----------



## Viking15

CAValleygirl said:


> Is anyone on their first showing already? I'm just over 11 weeks and I have a full on bump! Not sure I'm liking it this early... ;)

I wore maternity capris today. It's my first. I'm not the skinniest girl around, but my tummy was almost flat when I got my BFP. I know I have put on fat due to all the carbs I have eaten to try to calm the nausea, but I've got bump under there now too. I'm 12 weeks today.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am 11 weeks and petite so i thought i'd be showing by now but nothing.. not even bloat.. i went to the drs friday and they said i gainec no weight in the past 3 weeks. i swear i am eating like a champ! i want a bump though lol..


----------



## mammytoerin

I'm on my second, and have been showing since I was 8 weeks. I'm 6ft tall, and I am like a beanpole, so it's already obvious!! It's me who keeps scaring my fiance by telling him I'm sure it's twins!!


----------



## anna76

Hi Melllly I have a little boy of 6yrs Adam and a little girl of nearly 3yrs called Seren. Today is my 12 week scan !!!! very nervous...just over 2 hrs to go! xxxx

ps im definately showing and in my maternity jeans! i had a friend actually guess at 8 weeks which was scary!


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck at your scan!

I'm 9 weeks and still have a flat stomach, i started taking photos at 8 weeks so that I can see my stomach grow over the next few months. Exciting!


----------



## skweek35

I am almost 12 weeks and only just starting to feel a bit tight in my jeans. I can still do them up but its a bit on the snug side. Wont be long till I'm in the maternity jeans. 
Really looking forward to my scan on Wednesday morning 

And on that note - Anna - how did your scan go?


----------



## bexxc

sounds like a busy week for scans! i have one on wednesday than consult with our ob on thursday. he wants to pinpoint a more accurate due date since i have irregular cycles. i feel like i'm cheating having all these extra scans!


----------



## charlie15

I had my 12 week scan today and all great! measured spot on at 12+4 and measurements all seemed good according to the sonographer.

It was such a relief as I was soooooooooooooo worried about a MMC I initially lay there with my eyes closed!! Now I feel for the 1st time that i can let go a little bit and be happy about being pregnant :) 

And next week some maternity jeans for me...can't wait to have a some jeans that fit again!


----------



## bexxc

congrats, charlie! :thumbup: glad you're feeling a bit more at ease!!! :happydance:


----------



## mammytoerin

Congratulations everyone on your successful scans!! I hope everyone is doing well, and is starting to get the morning sickness, and generally feeling unwell stage!!

I Just thought I'd post this photo I took today of my bump at 9 weeks and 6 days gone. I feel quite big, although I'm really not sure if I'm just bloated, or is there more than one in there?? I never even showed until around 15 weeks with my daughter, and definitely wasn't wearing maternity trousers until after my 20 week scan!! Anyway, I've made an appointment to see the midwife on Friday, and she's said she'll scan me if she thinks I am big for the number of weeks I am. I really don't care whether it's one or two, as long as the baby or babies are healthy xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1245[1].jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## anna76

Hi ladies my scan went great thanks except for 1 wierd thing...They've bumped me up from 12+4 to 13+4 and given me a new due date of 25th October instead of Nov 1st!! so i guess i cant be in this group anymore!! The thing is im absolutely certain of my last period date (27/1/12) so if i really was 13+4 i would have to have ovulated about 4 or 5 days into my cycle and i got positive opks on days 10-14 as you would expect! so i dont believe the new dates and obviously its just a big baby. so dont know whether to just keep in my mind that baby is not due til Nov because if i expect october im going to go overdue and be really fed up!!


----------



## MommyH

11 weeks today :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/DSC_0453.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/BellyPics-2.jpg


----------



## LittlePeople

anna76 - I'd just stick with your original date! they kept trying to move my EDD earlier with DD but I just ignored them, she arrived 9 days later than my DD :flower:


----------



## bexxc

sweet bump, mommyh!


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies, I got home from work yesterday and had my appt letter from the hospital - for today! Just got back after having the scan, baby was jumping about all over the place, so cute! and I got put forward a day so I'm now due 8/11/12.
Also got my blood results back, I've got anti m antibodies, which the cdonsultant said is a bit like anti d, but less common. So hubby has to have his blood checked next week, and I need a blood test every 4 weeks :(
I was so gutted hubby couldn't come with me, but I took my sister and she videoed it all so he can see:cloud9:


----------



## SpringerS

CAValleygirl said:


> Is anyone on their first showing already? I'm just over 11 weeks and I have a full on bump! Not sure I'm liking it this early... ;)

Have you started wearing maternity clothes? I switched to maternity jeans yesterday and I look slimmer in them than I did when I was squeezing into my ordinary clothes. They fit nicely around my legs, bum and thighs so give me back my shape and as long as I wear a shirt with a bit of stretch in it I look more normal. I feel like a human being again instead of a slobby slob. So anyone who is holding out on wearing maternity stuff should just make the switch.


----------



## SpringerS

anna76 said:


> Hi ladies my scan went great thanks except for 1 wierd thing...They've bumped me up from 12+4 to 13+4 and given me a new due date of 25th October instead of Nov 1st!! so i guess i cant be in this group anymore!! The thing is im absolutely certain of my last period date (27/1/12) so if i really was 13+4 i would have to have ovulated about 4 or 5 days into my cycle and i got positive opks on days 10-14 as you would expect! so i dont believe the new dates and obviously its just a big baby. so dont know whether to just keep in my mind that baby is not due til Nov because if i expect october im going to go overdue and be really fed up!!

I've had a couple of scans and at the 7 week one the baby measured right on date and in the later scan the baby was 5 days bigger than expected and measured 11w5d instead of the expected 11w exactly. The doctor said the earlier scan is more accurate as once the baby gets a bit older the baby is more likely to be growing a bit big/small so they didn't change my dates. Otherwise I'd be having a pumpkin too.


----------



## colsy

SpringerS said:


> Have you started wearing maternity clothes? I switched to maternity jeans yesterday and I look slimmer in them than I did when I was squeezing into my ordinary clothes. They fit nicely around my legs, bum and thighs so give me back my shape and as long as I wear a shirt with a bit of stretch in it I look more normal. I feel like a human being again instead of a slobby slob. So anyone who is holding out on wearing maternity stuff should just make the switch.

I'm in the slightly annoying stage where my normal clothes are too tight but my maternity clothes are too loose. I am mainly wearing over-bump maternity jeans, but I have to keep pulling up the elastic bit as it keeps rolling down over my bum!


----------



## Bookity

My first appointment is in half an hour and my scan is another hour after that! I'm getting excited!

Also, going to ask about getting something for the nausea. Already vomitted this morning, though that's probably because I waited too long to eat something, not a good example.

I know I'm a weirdo, but I got myself worried about my urine sample. I hate the first visit because it has to be "clean catch" sample and I hate doing those. I did get some practice with it though when I had a kidney stone last October. ;) I remember my first appointment w/ DD and my sample was so puny. Actually as we went to leave the nurse chased me down and asked if I could give another one. Oy.


----------



## colsy

*Bookity*, what's a clean catch sample?


----------



## mellllly

I am very jelous of all these scans, mine is Thursday so I will be 13 weeks!


----------



## Mrs.326

I have my second OB appointment in 2 weeks (May 9) and will get another scan date then. It should be a week or two after my appointment... I am VERY excited to see our little bean again! My doppler came in last week, but so far I haven't had any success finding the heartbeat on my own... not sure I'm even looking in the right place, so I'm hoping the doctor can give me a little insight as to where to look :)


----------



## colsy

Anyone else at 11 weeks still having niggling period-style cramps and twinges? They're not pains as such, but they are definitely there! I have a feeling they've been there for ages but I'm only noticing them now that my sickness is fading.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Mrs.326 said:


> I have my second OB appointment in 2 weeks (May 9) and will get another scan date then. It should be a week or two after my appointment... I am VERY excited to see our little bean again! My doppler came in last week, but so far I haven't had any success finding the heartbeat on my own... not sure I'm even looking in the right place, so I'm hoping the doctor can give me a little insight as to where to look :)

I haven't had any luck either.....I found my heartbeat and what I think are some placental-type sounds and that's it. I'm fluffy though, so I'm sure there are many layers to get through before finding baby's heart. My OB appointment got bumped up to tomorrow so hopefully they can find something (and I can start looking in the right place!)


----------



## bexxc

colsy said:


> Anyone else at 11 weeks still having niggling period-style cramps and twinges? They're not pains as such, but they are definitely there! I have a feeling they've been there for ages but I'm only noticing them now that my sickness is fading.

i'm nearly ten weeks and i've had some very mild cramping on and off. like you said, it's not painful, but it's there. i asked the ob and he said it's perfectly normal as your uterus expands.


----------



## mellllly

You will get them on and off throughout the whole pregnancy - your uterus has a lot of stretching to do :)


----------



## MommaBarry

So I did something fun over the weekend.

I was at babies r us and came across a product called inteligender. Apparently this product claims it can predict the gender of your baby using urine after you are 10 weeks. You pee, swirl it in the cup wait 5 minutes and bam, a color appears predicting the gender. 90% accuracy in predicting girls and 85% for predicting boys. I know its just for fun but I did it anyways. It said we are having a baby girl. Im not going out and buying pink yet, but it will be fun to see in about 7 weeks if its right.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hey everyone. So, although I've already had 2 babies I don't remember experiencing this so I was wondering if any of you have. I keep feeling like my heart is racing and pounding really hard. Also, I am having migraines really bad. Almost everyday for a week now. Just wondering what you all think. I don't have an appt for another 2 weeks and am debating whether I should call in and maybe go in this week...


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> So I did something fun over the weekend.
> 
> I was at babies r us and came across a product called inteligender. Apparently this product claims it can predict the gender of your baby using urine after you are 10 weeks. You pee, swirl it in the cup wait 5 minutes and bam, a color appears predicting the gender. 90% accuracy in predicting girls and 85% for predicting boys. I know its just for fun but I did it anyways. It said we are having a baby girl. Im not going out and buying pink yet, but it will be fun to see in about 7 weeks if its right.

My mom sent me the link for intelligender and I read all of the reviews on it... it seems to me by the reviews I read that they hardly have false girl results, but often have false boy results. I would say that if you got a girl result, there is a pretty good chance that is what you're carrying! But, definitely don't start buying anything pink just yet ;) Also, if you have PCOS you're more likely to always get a boy result, even if you're carrying a girl. I have PCOS so I'll probably just have to wait until our ultrasound to find out what we're having. 



HalfThyme007 said:


> I haven't had any luck either.....I found my heartbeat and what I think are some placental-type sounds and that's it. I'm fluffy though, so I'm sure there are many layers to get through before finding baby's heart. My OB appointment got bumped up to tomorrow so hopefully they can find something (and I can start looking in the right place!)

Glad I'm not the only one having difficulty finding the baby! I found my hearbeat also and got pretty excited for a minute, then DH put his fingers on my pulse and said it was me! LOL! oops... I have a tilted uterus, so I'm not sure if it'll take longer for me to hear baby... I'm going to try to stay away from the doppler for a week and try it next Wednesday when I hit 10 weeks. If you have any luck - let me know! :) And good luck at your appt tomorrow!


----------



## Bookity

colsy said:


> *Bookity*, what's a clean catch sample?

Instead of just peeing in a cup, you have to use sterilized wipes and clean the area, then you are supposed to hold your labia apart at pee in the cup. For some reason, I suck at this! Just glad they only make me do it the first time.

Appointment went well. Just one baby in there. 176 bpm heart rate and measuring right on for a Due date of Nov 21st.


----------



## bexxc

wow...that's some acrobatic peeing! i have a feeling i'd just end up with two pee-soaked hands!!!!


----------



## Bookity

bexxc said:


> wow...that's some acrobatic peeing! i have a feeling i'd just end up with two pee-soaked hands!!!!

This is pretty much my problem. LOL.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

pretty sure i have a UTI. thought it was just regular pregnancy symptoms but i feel pretty uncomfortable now. going to be a long night. i have no burning though? could it just be pregnancy pressure and normal frequent peeing??


----------



## bexxc

when you get the urge, are you able to go...like more than a couple of drops?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yes i can. and i have had several UTIs so i feel like i would know but at the same time things feel "off" but its hard cause it could be just be pregnancy?


----------



## bexxc

it could be. a few nights ago i had to go so frequently after i laid down to go to sleep that i was sure i had a uti...but i think i'm okay. it'd probably be best to call your doc if you even mildly suspect a uti. our ob said it can turn into a kidney infection super quickly in us preggos!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I pee 4-6 times a night easily... The joys of pregnancy ;)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i pee all the time, but now the pressure is pretty bad... probable just pregnancy.. i'll see how i feel in the am..


----------



## bexxc

how are you feeling this morning, wishful!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm 9 weeks today! YIPPEE!! :) I had to use a rubberband to button my pants this morning - I know I'm incredibly bloated (and constipated :blush:, which isn't helping the situation either!), so I'm sure it's not really the baby just yet, but my pants were way too uncomfortable to try and button them up without the band. I can't wait for the bump to just pop out so I can get out of this awkward "I just look fat" stage...


----------



## bexxc

i'm there too, mrs. 326! i looked in the mirror after i showered and i look way more pregnant than i am. i have horrible bloat that i just can't suck in. luckily i lost about 15 lbs before getting preggers, so my pants still fit. also, it's raining here today, so i can hide my bloat under a coat! thank goodness!


----------



## mellllly

I have had to crack out the maternity jeans!! DOH!
Here is 12 week bump last week and todays 12+6 bumpy :)

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/mellllly1/12weeks.jpg
https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/mellllly1/13weeks.jpg


----------



## colsy

Wow, your bump has changed loads in just a week *Melly*. It's a proper bump too - definitely baby and not fat :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Thanks :cloud9:
I feel massive hehe

Come on ladies - get your bumps out!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

bexxc said:


> i'm there too, mrs. 326! i looked in the mirror after i showered and i look way more pregnant than i am. i have horrible bloat that i just can't suck in. luckily i lost about 15 lbs before getting preggers, so my pants still fit. also, it's raining here today, so i can hide my bloat under a coat! thank goodness!

Oh, I wish I had lost weight before getting pregnant! Unfortunately for me as soon as I quit taking my birth control I gained weight like crazy (stupid PCOS). I was about 5-10lbs heavier than my normal weight by the time I conceived. I am going to MAKE myself work out this weekend - my normal routine involved me working out after work about 3 times a week and on the weekends, but since I haven't had much energy my work outs have taken a major hit. C'mon 2nd trimester energy!! (Glad I'm not the only one looking a bit more pregnant than I should be looking at this point :))


----------



## Mrs.326

Awesome bump, Melly! Almost into the 2nd tri!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congrats on 9 weeks, Mrs!!!

I have "fat" days and "less fat" days these days. It's funny, I think I was bigger at 9 weeks than I am today, yet if you looked at me Sunday night, you would have thought I was 5 months! It must still be bloat for the most part, and really depends on what I eat. I weighed myself this morning and have gained 2-2.5 lbs overall, so not bad at all. 

I have my 12 week ultrasound and appointment tomorrow!!! Cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## bexxc

u/s in 2 and a half hours! i'm always so nervous before them. my new ob wants to get a more accurate due date since my cycles are so irregular...just show me the heartbeat!!!!!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Melly, beautiful bump! I am jealous of your bump as I'm not showing at alllllll!! 

Bexx, good luck today!! Please let us know how it goes!

Can't believe I'll have my 12 week scan in 2 days....I am so nervous/excited! :) I'm loving all of the updates so keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Had my NT scan this morning 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Scan25042012-1c.jpg

One rather relaxed baby on my hands! Loves laying with feet up and hands behing the head!! It also decided after about 10 minutes that enough is enough. It turned over and went to sleep!! 
Little sod! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Beautiful scan skweek!!!! Hopefully baby's care free nature will carry over after birth as well and you can get lots of sleep while home on maternity leave :)

Good luck to everyone who has scans coming up! Can't wait to see the pics and hear your stories :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

beautiful scans and good luck to the ones that have them tomorrow. no UTI for me! just regular pregnancy fun! lol


----------



## steelergirl55

ashleywalton said:


> Hey everyone. So, although I've already had 2 babies I don't remember experiencing this so I was wondering if any of you have. I keep feeling like my heart is racing and pounding really hard. Also, I am having migraines really bad. Almost everyday for a week now. Just wondering what you all think. I don't have an appt for another 2 weeks and am debating whether I should call in and maybe go in this week...

I'm a first-timer, but I have had a few instances where my heart has felt like it was beating out of my chest, almost making me short of breath! Each time chugging a glass of water helped tremendously. As I suspected, I had just allowed myself to get a little dehydrated. Hope that helps! And hope your migraines subside!


----------



## bexxc

sprout's measuring 10+3 today and dancing like crazy in there.

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/April25-3.jpg


waving hello...
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/April25-4.jpg


----------



## wishfulmom2b

aww love that little hand!


----------



## CAValleygirl

So cute, Bexxc!


----------



## charlie15

lovely scan Bexxc...really looks like she/he's waving!


----------



## MommaBarry

Beautiful pics Bexxc and Skweek!:flower:

Have a question for all you second time moms. Have any of you been laying in bed at night and feel your lo move on the inside? I cant feel anything on the outside and know that I wont for another 3 or 4 weeks, but really down low, past were it could be gas I feel a little flutter on the inside. Maybe im just imagining it, but I swear thats what it is. 

Doctors appointment tomorrow :happydance: no scan but we get to hear the lo heart beat via doppler. So excited. Have a great day :flower:


----------



## Viking15

Aw Bex! How fun!


----------



## MommyH

Omg I love the scan pics girls!!! Amazing how much detail you can see already and their not little blobs anymore :wohoo: 

MommaBarry I came on here to write the exact same post this morning :rofl: last night I felt this little one flutter for the first real time!! The other day I thought I felt it too but I definitely felt it last night!! I know it's so early but I swear it was baby and not gas lol


----------



## AMM1031

Got to see my babies today, they are measuring 11.3 and 11.5 days, even tho I am 10.6 today..Tech said she thinks Baby B is a boy but is not 100% sure. Really hoping Baby A is a girl. Go back on May 16th for another checkup...Yeah for babies!!!!


----------



## bexxc

that's awesome AMM!!!! glad everyone is looking healthy and well!


----------



## MommyH

Yay congrats AMM!! Can you share any pics? I love twin u/s!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Well mommy h Im happy im not the only one feeling little flutters :thumbup:

Im pretty intune with my body and had I not had a child before I dont think I would have noticed. But I know thats what I felt. Cant wait to feel the baby moving from the outside!!


----------



## AMM1031

Never done this so I hope it works, Here is the twins pic at 10weeks and 6days
 



Attached Files:







Twins Ultrasound 1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## bexxc

aw! what a perfect pair!!!!


----------



## AMM1031

This is Baby A and I am waiting for my husband to scan me the other one of Baby B. Im in LOVE :dance:
 



Attached Files:







Twins Ultrasound 3.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww AMM, loving the twins scan!

Great scans from everyone.

We had our first midwifes appointment today. As I was brave having my blood tests done she let me heat the heartbeat. It was the most amazing sound in the world :0)


----------



## mellllly

Im feelin flutters too for the last couple of weeks!!

Soooo I went for my scan and they put me at 13weeks 1 day which means I am now due on 31st October! Halloween!! Another October bump for me :)

Heres the pic!!!

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/mellllly1/Scan13weeks3.jpg


----------



## MommyH

Yay thanks for sharing they are soooo cute!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Great scan Melly.


----------



## ashleywalton

mellly-love your scan pics!! :) Lucky to be moved up a little :)

I'm so jealous of all of you having scans already. I, too, have felt fluttering lately. I can't wait to really feel and see the baby move so my girls can feel the baby too :) I am just ready for these migraines to go away. They are really hard to deal with every day with 2 little ones at home.


----------



## LittlePeople

MommaBarry - I'm sure I can feel movements, but I try to ignore them as I think I must be imagining it :haha:

Love all of the scans - I've got mine tomorrow and I can't wait :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

To those of you who already have children - when did you feel movements when you were pregnant with your first? I'm so jealous you are all feeling flutters... I can't wait :)


----------



## mellllly

I think I was about 16 weeks flutters with my first then about 20 something full blown kicks

My second was 12ish week flutters and 18 weeks kicks

This one I have been feeling flutters for a couple of weeks, not all the time but its still lovely


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies love all your pics my scan not till next friday cant wait have fab weekend :)


----------



## Viking15

Hi Ladies,
I had my NT scan today. Everything appears to be fine. Nasal bone is present and the NT measurement is 1.6-1.8 mm. I had blood drawn today as well, and I am now nervous for the results. I am ready to start telling more people and stop hiding this from everyone.

Here is a video as well. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEUffpP9mKU


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs 326 I was 16 weeks when I felt the flutter sensation, and around 20 for kicks with my first.


----------



## janna

Mrs.326 said:


> To those of you who already have children - when did you feel movements when you were pregnant with your first? I'm so jealous you are all feeling flutters... I can't wait :)

It was a little later for me with my first.... I think I felt movement starting around 19 weeks or so.


----------



## natasharobin

12 weeks today! Had a midwife appointment and heard the heart beat for the first time!!!! Absolutely amazing :)


----------



## bexxc

congrats natasha! happy 12 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## bethanchloe

scan daaaaay!!
I wish I didn't have to get two buses and walk for 15 mins each way but never mind, I'll try not to be sick on anyone!
Hope everyone is all good :D xx


----------



## mellllly

Good luck with the scans!! I wanna see bubba again, its amazing!


----------



## MommaBarry

12 Weeks today also and doctors appointment at 11:30.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend :flower:


----------



## hollsarena

I'm 12 weeks today as well!!! My dr. appt is monday!!! YAY:) Viking I LOVE the video!!! SO sweet:)


----------



## bexxc

happy 12 weeks mommabarry and hollsarena!

good luck to everyone with appointments and scans today!!!!!


----------



## colsy

There seem to be loads of scans and other appts happening at the moment. I guess it's as we all approach or pass the holy grail of 12 weeks. (As an aside, what is it with 12 weeks?! It's a purely arbitrary number used for medical purposes, and it could just have easily have been 9 or 15 weeks. I believe in France their '12 weeks' is actually 8 weeks, IYSWIM - so they tend to go public at 8 weeks. Lucky them!)

Our scan is on Monday (when I'll be 12 weeks and 1 day according to my calculations), but not until 3pm, so I've got half a day to live through before we head to the hospital.

We will be having the NT scan and blood test. Policy at our hosp is to phone you within about 3 days if you're considered high risk, but if you're low risk you just get a letter within 2 to 3 weeks. I wish they'd just phone everyone. If I don't get the phone call (fingers xd), I'll spend the next 2 weeks wondering whether they just forgot to ring me :dohh:


----------



## MommyH

I believe the 12 week mark is because the chances of miscarriage have dropped less than 1-5%, they used to technically say after 12 weeks you were in the second trimester but now that it's 40 weeks not just 9 months but 10 months I believe second tri doesn't start till 13.5 weeks or something like that lol All I know is they expect most people to feel better around 12 weeks and feel safer they won't miscarry. 

Good luck to all you getting scans and having apps today!! My next is on Tues at 4:30, I too hate having to wait all day to have an appt lol mine are usually first thing in the morning!


----------



## mammytoerin

Oh my goodness!! 12 week mark already :) We had an early scan today because I am huge!! Turns out we have one happy, healthy baby in there ... just I'm going to be quite big I suppose!! I'm only 10 weeks just now but we're starting to tell people because of my size already :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1245.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0198 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bexxc

aw! mammytoerin- your bean looks so sweet all curled up and cozy in there!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Soooo who has scans next week?? We get to see Baby Wilson again on Tuesday for the nuchal test!! Soooo nervous!


----------



## bexxc

nt on friday the 4th for us. dh can't get out of work:( so my mom is going with me:happydance: clearly i have mixed feelings about this. i really want dh to be there and he's pretty upset that he can't make it, but my parents are so excited about their first grandchild that i'm glad she gets to share in the experience.


----------



## MommaBarry

Got to hear babies heart beat today :happydance: 150's!!!

I really want another scan, but my insurance will only pay for one around 20 weeks. The doctor said since I have a tiny frame we can do it sooner than that, so my sonogram is in 6 weeks to determine the sex of the baby! :thumbup: I can hardley wait!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Here is our baby yesterday at our NT scan... they said things look good but waiting for the blood test to make sure. Either way, it was super cute seeing Baby B jumping around...

https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r622/danacasting/babyb11w6d.jpg


----------



## MommyH

Yay I'm loving all the scans!!! I have one next week for nuchal testing on tues, I'll be 12w1d :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

have a scan tuesday!!


----------



## bexxc

cavalleygirl- beautiful scan!!!!!


----------



## Bookity

Feel like I'm the only one in the world not getting a 12 week scan! I did have an u/s at my first appointment on Tuesday. I believe I already posted? I don't remember. Heartrate was 176 bpm, and little one was measuring 10 weeks. I was 9w6d by LMP and 9w4d by when I ovulated. Obvs the drs want to go by LMP, so that's that. Due Nov 21st (as I expected). I'll have to change my ticker.

What really irks me is that they didn't want to give me an Rx for my nausea. Even though I have it all day and vomit 1-2x a day (today -- so far-- is 2x). The ob didn't want to give me anything unless I couldn't keep ANY food down. I shudder to think what damage this is doing to my esophagus (sp). Sometimes when I spit in the sink afterwards I've got bloody phlegm. Ugh.

I also hate complaining when I'm sure there are people who have had it worse than me.

Any commiseration ladies?


----------



## MommyH

Oh my gosh bookity that is terrible! I would call back and tell them they NEED to help you, that is what they are there for grrr makes me so angry when drs are like that! No one should suffer and zofran is completely safe for you and baby!! It's not like you are asking for a flipping narcotic geeze!!!


----------



## Bookity

I know. The nurse who did my workup was very sympathetic. She thought I would get a prescription. I wish that was something in her power. I might have felt great today. I might call Monday. After all, I did lose pretty much all my food today. Everything but my morning pop tart.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I would definitely call back :( Hope you get your prescription on Monday!!!! 

Looks like a lot of us have scans on Tuesday!! :D


----------



## SpringerS

colsy said:


> There seem to be loads of scans and other appts happening at the moment. I guess it's as we all approach or pass the holy grail of 12 weeks. (As an aside, what is it with 12 weeks?! It's a purely arbitrary number used for medical purposes, and it could just have easily have been 9 or 15 weeks

It's because at 12 weeks the placenta is formed enough to take over supporting the baby and once that happens successfully it's odds of survival go from 85% to 97-99%.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Is there anyone else who just can't stop eating? :( I need to 'lose' weight this pregnancy or gain a total of 7lbs but I'm constantly starving! Dreading the weigh in at the nuchal testing :(


----------



## bexxc

ugh...got in a huge fight with dh last night. :cry: i got so upset and now i just feel guilty because i know that stress hormones can cross the placenta and i just don't want to do anything negative to the baby. i know that probably sounds alarmist and stupid, but i just feel awful.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bookity that's terrible. I joined a fb group a while back, as has Bethany, and they advise that the drugs work best before you get to the stage where you need hospitalisation. Would you like me to find the link for you? I think they suggest asking to speak to a consultant? 

Bexxc, I'm sure everyone of us will be in a stressful position at some point in our pregnancies so please don't punish yourself as these things are beyond our control. :hugs: I hope you and dh have made up now. Xx


----------



## bexxc

we haven't yet. i slept in the guest room and he left for work before i got up *sigh*. i'm sure things will be letter later. i just feel kinda icky now.


----------



## charlie15

bexxc said:


> ugh...got in a huge fight with dh last night. :cry: i got so upset and now i just feel guilty because i know that stress hormones can cross the placenta and i just don't want to do anything negative to the baby. i know that probably sounds alarmist and stupid, but i just feel awful.

I had a huge row with my OH yesterday too and I felt bad aswell as thought about the effect on the baby...but then i thought of a good friend of mine who had severe road rage with her 2 pregnancies and her little boys are fine and healthy!!

These hormones are driving me crazy, some days it feels like the worst PMT possible, I hope it gets better soon, I don't like fighting and crying this much :nope:

Hope you and your DH have a lovely make up moment soon x


----------



## Viking15

CharlieKeys said:


> Is there anyone else who just can't stop eating? :( I need to 'lose' weight this pregnancy or gain a total of 7lbs but I'm constantly starving! Dreading the weigh in at the nuchal testing :(

Me! I have been RAVENOUS the last two day. I ate so much tonight I felt sick afterwards.


----------



## steelergirl55

Hi ladies! Have my NT scan on Tuesday. Was wondering how long it takes for the associated blood work to come back? They said initially 3-4 days, which will seem like an eternity. I hope that doesn't mean I could be waiting over the weekend!

Also, had my first dream about sex of little bean...GIRL! Funny thing is I have been accidentally saying "he" for weeks. I had been chalking that up to the generic pronoun until recently. I had started thinking that maybe I had a sixth sense, but now the dream is making me second guess it. Any mom's out there who felt like they knew what the sex was and was right? What about any who dreamt the sex and was right? Just curious!


----------



## MommaBarry

Me too ^^ I gained 5 lbs in a month. The doctor told me it was fine and is normal in the begining of pregnancy to gain a bit more. As long as I dont gain 5 every month :blush: If I keep eating the way I do I will though.

Went to victoria secrets today for a bra fitting as I seem to be falling out of mine. Told the girl I needed to try on some bras because I believed my b's were c's. Hehe was I wrong, I am measuring D. You must keep in mind im not even 5 ft tall, and have a tiny frame so I am boobs and a baby bump now. Kind of awkward. Not going to lie, wish I could keep the D's though :haha:


----------



## silver_penny

First pregnancy I went from 34B's to 36DD's, I lost some weight after my second, but only went down to 34DD's. Its impossible to find bras that fit properly, and forget fitted shirts!


----------



## MommyH

Oh gosh when I had my daughter I went from a small 34c to a 36F!!! I felt like a porn star and they were rock hard and full lol I loved them boobies, hope they come back to me! I only gained 16 lbs when I was pregnant too, pretty sure it was ALL in my boobs :rofl:

This time I'm sadly starting out as a 38c and already up to a 38dd as of right now!! Hubby keeps commenting how much he wants to touch them....HECK NO! Lol


----------



## skweek35

oh my the booby talk - hell what size am I going to land wearing?? I started as a 32G! Yes a 32G!!! HELP!!! 
I did tell DF one morning that my bb's were hot and his comment - I know! (I could see that one coming!) 
I am still wearing my pre-BFPbras but am starting to pop out of them. So think I might need to go bra shopping soon! Leia here I come!


----------



## Bookity

Regarding the dreams about baby's sex: when I was pregnant with my daughter I had a strong "girl" feeling. I had 2 dreams that it was a boy, but nope, shes a girl! This time I'm really thinking boy, though I kind of want another girl. We'll see how my intuition holds up this time.


----------



## Viking15

I lost 55 pounds before getting pregnant so I am able to put some of my old clothes on during the meantime. They look ridiculous on me. So baggy everywhere except around my waist! Oh and my boobs are back into my bigger bras. Have been for a month already. 38DDs. I had gone down to a 36D. Meh! I guess I won't complain, but I'm convinced that most of the weight I have gained is fat and not baby related... 
I definitely have a gut now. I wot deign it the designation of bump. Yet. 
Also, I keep having dreams that the baby is a girl. We want a boy, but we will love what we get. I am dying to know if my dreams are right.


----------



## Viking15

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## mummy2be1987

I know I am a little late in joining this group but I am due 28th November. First scan booked for 23rd May, And on the boobs conversation. I started as a 36DD I went shopping yesterday and now in a 38E! I feel like they are still growing so god bloody help me.. Thankfully the pain has stopped now. 

Hope you don't mind me joining xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

welcome mummy2be

:flower:


----------



## MommyH

Viking15 said:


> I lost 55 pounds before getting pregnant so I am able to put some of my old clothes on during the meantime. They look ridiculous on me. So baggy everywhere except around my waist! Oh and my boobs are back into my bigger bras. Have been for a month already. 38DDs. I had gone down to a 36D. Meh! I guess I won't complain, but I'm convinced that most of the weight I have gained is fat and not baby related...
> I definitely have a gut now. I wot deign it the designation of bump. Yet.
> Also, I keep having dreams that the baby is a girl. We want a boy, but we will love what we get. I am dying to know if my dreams are right.

We too are hoping for a boy but will be happy with either :) I keep feeling its a boy but I think it's because I want one so bad lol every now and then I get in this mode of 'but what if it's a girl'?! Lol


----------



## CAValleygirl

At our US the other day, the technician guessed it was a boy... Even pointed out the evidence ;) So we're betting it's a boy now. At first I was disappointed, always wanted a little girl. But the more I think about it, I'll be happy with a boy or girl, of course health is a priority. Plus, little boys clothes are so stinking cute!


----------



## MommyH

Oh gosh I'm so hoping out tech will look for us!! Did you ask them to look or did they just offer the evidence?


----------



## CAValleygirl

I just randomly said "is it a boy?" She answered, did you see it too? And then showed us. BUT, you never know... It was really early. Could be a third leg hahaha!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thats exciting CAvalleygirl! you never know though so early!

does being so short (4'10") and petite change anything? i heard some off my scans might be earlier as baby might not have a lot of room? my torso is ridiculously tiny which makes me scared to know what i will look like at 8 and 9 months lol!!

or just a myth?


----------



## colsy

It's our scan day today. 3pm so got a while yet ...


----------



## Bookity

Woke up at 4 am feeling the need to pee. Then got back in bed and couldn't sleep because I felt so HUNGRY. I ate a piece of homemade cheesecake (thank you grandma!), but feel like I ate nothing. I don't really WANT to eat more. I want to go to bed. :( And I'm so gonna regret this when my husbands many alarms go off at 7 (he has to go to work first shift today and he's horrible about waking up) and more than likely DD will wake up and not want to go back to sleep. I think I'll mow down a few crackers and try to get some sleep. I am pretty sure I'll be begging DD for a long nap today. ;)


----------



## bexxc

good luck at your scan, colsy!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

wishfulmom2b said:


> thats exciting CAvalleygirl! you never know though so early!
> 
> does being so short (4'10") and petite change anything? i heard some off my scans might be earlier as baby might not have a lot of room? my torso is ridiculously tiny which makes me scared to know what i will look like at 8 and 9 months lol!!
> 
> or just a myth?

Well im 4'11 and my doc only does scans at 20 weeks. However at my appointment friday she said that I could have mine at 18 weeks because I was smaller. Ill tell you what, im short torso too, and by 8 months 9 months I was huge!! People will ask you, are you sure your not having twins? Annoying. The thing is your belly really does not get that much bigger than that of an average sized women, it just appears that way because you are so small.


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl said:


> At our US the other day, the technician guessed it was a boy... Even pointed out the evidence ;) So we're betting it's a boy now. At first I was disappointed, always wanted a little girl. But the more I think about it, I'll be happy with a boy or girl, of course health is a priority. Plus, little boys clothes are so stinking cute!

Either way it's still a blessing, but I had you pegged for a baby girl since you first heard the heartbeat - it's always been really high hasn't it? I'm so excited to find out what everyone is having :)

I have been back and forth on what I think baby will be... my face has been breaking out still (booo....), so that makes me think girl, but my 1yo neice who is very independent and hates to be held has been very clingy with me and always wants me to hold her, so that makes me think boy (the old wives tale is that if little girls cling to you the baby is a boy, and vice versa for a girl). We'll have another scan for our NT test in 2-3 weeks and the actual gender scan in 2 months. Hopefully the tech will have guesses for us in a few weeks.


----------



## MommyH

I always thought the old wives tale was that if you are having the same sex your child would cling to you because they already feel the need for attention but if it is the opposite sex they wouldn't care much and not be so clingy :shrug: Your way excites me though as our daughter has been INSANELY clingy and she's never like that lol


----------



## MommyH

Ooh ooh I'm 12 weeks today :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## bexxc

happy 12 weeks, mommyh! i can't wait til i'm there on sunday!!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Just got caught up! I had company over the weekend and it's been crazy!

Bookity -- Grrrrrrr!!! my pregnancy hormones surged angrily when I read your post! I can't believe your doctor! I hope you are able to call today and get an Rx! (if you don't, do you want me to call for you? lol I will be a force to be reckoned with!) MommyH said it best -- it boggles my mind why doctors would let you suffer when there are treatments out there that help and don't cause any harm to the baby. 

Regarding the bra shopping.......I think I need some new ones as well, but I'm afraid to get measured now, buy something, and then grow out of it in 4 months if my knockers get bigger (is that possible!?). When did you guys get new bras during your last pregnancy, or did you just buy new ones every month? Also, are there any particular brands you like?

Good luck to all those having scans this week......can't wait to see pics! I still need to upload mine from last week. Hard to believe we're nearing the much anticipated second trimester! Where did the time go?


----------



## Mrs.326

MommyH said:


> I always thought the old wives tale was that if you are having the same sex your child would cling to you because they already feel the need for attention but if it is the opposite sex they wouldn't care much and not be so clingy :shrug: Your way excites me though as our daughter has been INSANELY clingy and she's never like that lol

LOL! I like your way better, too!! Not that I'm opposed to a boy, but every now and then I think it'd be really nice to have a girl since my neice is the only one in the family so far (we have lots of little boys running around our family). My neice was right about another friend of ours. Before she even knew she was pregnant she attached herself to our friend and 9 months later our friend had a little boy! I guess time will tell :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday. I hate to bring bad news to this positive board, but unfortunately, the news was not so good for me :( Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.

Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!


----------



## bexxc

gweny- i'm so sorry you and dh have to go through something so scary:hugs: sending lots of happy, positive thoughts to you and lots of prayers as well. i know it's just about impossible, but try to keep yourself busy so the wait doesn't seem so long. thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## MommyH

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday. I hate to bring bad news to this positive board, but unfortunately, the news was not so good for me :( Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.
> 
> Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!

I really don't know what to say, I'm so sorry you are going through this but please remember that test has HUGE number of false positive results very very often! I'm sending lots of :hugs: and prayers your way!!!


----------



## MommyH

I just spent the last hour bawling my eyes out on the nursery floor...I made the mistake of pulling out all our daughters scrapbooks and baby books and pictures and going through them...I cannot believe she is SEVEN and those pictures became such faded memories until I saw them again...I miss my baby girl and I may want a boy right now but I can definitely see another perfect sweet daughter as she has been should we be blessed with another girl! I'm soooo excited to have a baby, my baby, in my arms again!! I also found all of her ultrasounds and I can't wait to compare our two kiddos looks before he or she gets here :) I forgot how clear her gender ultrasound was, and now I have something to go off of to compare tomorrows scan to as well from her 12 week scan :wohoo:


----------



## Bookity

Aw, Gweny, I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## Mrs.326

Gweny - lots of positive thoughts and prayers are being sent your way. Hopefully evertyhing is just fine. Keep us updated on your CVS results. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Ladies - I just got an email from What to Expect that sevenslings.com is giving away free slings/carriers for mother's day. Just enter the code "WTE" at check out... all you have to cover are the shipping charges. Just thought you would all like to know!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday. I hate to bring bad news to this positive board, but unfortunately, the news was not so good for me :( Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.
> 
> Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!


Oh I have everything crossed that your little bubba is perfectly healthy! I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

I called the OB's office today and the nurse called me back (three hours later) and said that one of the obs (not the one I saw on Tuesday) is phoning in a prescription for zofran for me. Hopefully it is ready to be picked up ASAP (I believe I'll get a phone call). I'm so ready to feel better! Puked 3 times today and don't feel like going for a 4th.

I thought it would be more difficult for me to get the Rx given how my appointment went on Tuesday, but I just called and left a message asking if I could get some help. When the nurse called back she just asked if I was nauseous and if I was vomitting and said "OK, where do you want us to send the prescription?" Hallelujah, some help! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

That is awesome, Bookity! Glad to know you were able to get the RX and hopefully some much needed relief!


----------



## MommyH

I wouldn't count on them calling you, my momspharmacy doesn't do that...just call whichever pharmacy you told her to send it to and ask them if your prescription is ready ;)


----------



## MommyH

12 Weeks :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/DSC_0536.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/BellyPics1.jpg


----------



## Bookity

My hubby went out to get it for me and I did get a call. I believe it's automated and sends a message when the pharmacist checks the prescription.


----------



## Viking15

Bookity, I am so glad that you are getting some help. I hope that it helps you. I can't say it helps me all that much, but perhaps it will help you!
Gweny, I am so sorry about the bad NT results. I really hope it is just a fluke and your baby is healthy in there. Many :hugs: and many prayers.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mrs.326 said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> At our US the other day, the technician guessed it was a boy... Even pointed out the evidence ;) So we're betting it's a boy now. At first I was disappointed, always wanted a little girl. But the more I think about it, I'll be happy with a boy or girl, of course health is a priority. Plus, little boys clothes are so stinking cute!
> 
> Either way it's still a blessing, but I had you pegged for a baby girl since you first heard the heartbeat - it's always been really high hasn't it? I'm so excited to find out what everyone is having :)
> 
> I have been back and forth on what I think baby will be... my face has been breaking out still (booo....), so that makes me think girl, but my 1yo neice who is very independent and hates to be held has been very clingy with me and always wants me to hold her, so that makes me think boy (the old wives tale is that if little girls cling to you the baby is a boy, and vice versa for a girl). We'll have another scan for our NT test in 2-3 weeks and the actual gender scan in 2 months. Hopefully the tech will have guesses for us in a few weeks.Click to expand...

That's what I thought! I REALLY thought girl, and to be honest, was a bit disappointed at first. Since then, I'm trying to find reasons to be happy for a boy, and Im getting excited about it! (watch it really be a girl...) 

If only I could GUARANTEE my second was a girl...


----------



## bexxc

lovely bump, mommyh! i'm a bit jealous! i'm all bloat and squish! :haha:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday. I hate to bring bad news to this positive board, but unfortunately, the news was not so good for me :( Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.
> 
> Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!

Oh I am SO sorry to hear :(. Do you know what the measurement of the NT was? Mine wasn't high, but also wasn't on the low end (mine was 2.2) so until I get my blood results back I won't feel fully confident. I am sending you a big hug...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so sorry gwenylovey :hug:

my NT scan is tomorrow and i am so so nervous. i had a bad dream too :(


----------



## bexxc

i have mine on friday. i've been worrying about it too.


----------



## Gwenylovey

CAValleygirl said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday. I hate to bring bad news to this positive board, but unfortunately, the news was not so good for me :( Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.
> 
> Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!
> 
> Oh I am SO sorry to hear :(. Do you know what the measurement of the NT was? Mine wasn't high, but also wasn't on the low end (mine was 2.2) so until I get my blood results back I won't feel fully confident. I am sending you a big hug...Click to expand...


Mine was very high at 5.1. I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about with 2.2.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Gwenylovey said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday. I hate to bring bad news to this positive board, but unfortunately, the news was not so good for me :( Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.
> 
> Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am SO sorry to hear :(. Do you know what the measurement of the NT was? Mine wasn't high, but also wasn't on the low end (mine was 2.2) so until I get my blood results back I won't feel fully confident. I am sending you a big hug...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was very high at 5.1. I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about with 2.2.Click to expand...

My heart really goes out to you during this horrible waiting time. Is your CVS today? I'm thinking about you.


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl said:


> That's what I thought! I REALLY thought girl, and to be honest, was a bit disappointed at first. Since then, I'm trying to find reasons to be happy for a boy, and Im getting excited about it! (watch it really be a girl...)
> 
> If only I could GUARANTEE my second was a girl...

In the beginning I wasn't really hoping for one gender over the other, but the more time that passes the more I find myself hoping for a girl... only because DH's family is all boys (he has 2 brothers) and my family is all boys as well (aside from my 1 neice). DH _really_ wants a boy though, so I'll still be happy either way, but I am crossing my fingers my little gender prediction in my signature is correct :)


----------



## MommaBarry

We are hoping for a little girl too!! I also am predicted according to the chinese calander a girl, and the at home gender prediction kit said girl so our fingers are crossed. 5 and half weeks until we find out for sure!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

CAValleygirl said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday. I hate to bring bad news to this positive board, but unfortunately, the news was not so good for me :( Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.
> 
> Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am SO sorry to hear :(. Do you know what the measurement of the NT was? Mine wasn't high, but also wasn't on the low end (mine was 2.2) so until I get my blood results back I won't feel fully confident. I am sending you a big hug...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was very high at 5.1. I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about with 2.2.Click to expand...
> 
> My heart really goes out to you during this horrible waiting time. Is your CVS today? I'm thinking about you.Click to expand...


Thank you, that really means a lot. CVS is tomorrow morning and preliminary results come in Friday.


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> We are hoping for a little girl too!! I also am predicted according to the chinese calander a girl, and the at home gender prediction kit said girl so our fingers are crossed. 5 and half weeks until we find out for sure!! I can't wait!!

You did the intelligender, right? They say it's nearly impossible to get a false girl result... FX'd for you! I still have 2 months before we find out the sex of the baby, although at our NT I'll be asking the tech for her 2 cents :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Gweny - will be thinking of you tomorrow!! :hugs:

We had our NT scan today! Measured baby at 13+1 so now due 5th November and here is our Last bubba! 

Any gender guesses? :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0074.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MommyH

I'm no good at guessing lol but I'm totally thinking a girl Charlie :)


----------



## Bookity

I'm not a good guesser either, but I think you're due for a girl Charlie!

AFM, Chinese gender calendar says I'm going to have a boy. This does coincide with my "boy" feeling, but we'll see. I'm not putting stock in it (even though I backtracked and it predicted a girl for my first). We'll see in another couple/few months.


----------



## Bookity

Oh and from my appointment last week, I just got around to scanning it.

It seems to me that other people seem to get clearer scans than this for their 10/11 week scans.

https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/scanresize.jpg


----------



## MommyH

Oh my goodness, so cute bookity!!

Chinese gender chart says girl for me, wedding ring test says boy...I feel boy but I think it's because thats what I want...all my familyand friends are rooting for a girl for some reason...I have no clue what to think anymore I just want to know already so I can be happy and not so dang curious lol I will be for sure asking what our tech thinks today at 4:30 at our ultrasound!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww that's a lovely scan pic!! :)


----------



## bexxc

good luck at your u/s today mommyh!


----------



## MommaBarry

Cant wait to hear what they have to say mommyh!! Hope you dont have one of those stuffy techs that wont even "try" and make a guess. :flower:


----------



## MommyH

Me too but I'm not one to take no for an answer ;) ask my hubby :rofl:


----------



## MommyH

Didn't get any good shots today at my 12 week scan :( Tech sucked and baby was being stubborn lol anyone care to gender guess?

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/d1edb2d2.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/66272288.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/4203c1ad.jpg

Wave from baby :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N2iDhGQu7o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wishfulmom2b

was told sex at NT scan today. .well she was pretty certain.. just made a post go check it out!


----------



## colsy

Gweny, massive :hugs: I hope your CVS goes well for you xx


----------



## mellllly

Nuhal came back as low risk today
and 14 weeks / second tri today!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

mellllly- happy 2nd tri!!! so exciting!


----------



## MommaBarry

wishfulmom2b said:


> was told sex at NT scan today. .well she was pretty certain.. just made a post go check it out!

Were did you make a post? I can't wait to hear what it is :flower:

Happy second Tri Melly :flower:

MommyH that is so darling, the baby was saying Hi momma im busy in hear getting all big for you! :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gweny, I can't imagine what you and your dh have been going through these last few days. I hope beyond hope that the other tests show that there is nothing to worry about. I will be thinking of you. xxx

Bookity that's great news about the help! It seems like pretty much mission impossible to get medication so well done you! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to 2nd Tri Melly!!!! Feeling blooming yet? :) xx


----------



## mellllly

I am actually one of those annoying pregnant women that doenst suffer morning sickness or anything so yeah I guess I am hehe


----------



## Fish&Chips

Grrrr ;)


----------



## MommyH

Gweny I'm thinking of you today and praying for you all :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Gweny - thinking of you today! :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

hoping and praying for you, gweny! :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers ladies! Today has been quite a day. DH and I had a consultation with the genetic counselor at 7:15 am and she was very helpful and answered all of our questions. Then we went in for the CVS at 8 am. Luckily, the DR. is very reputable and teaches others in the hospital how to perform the CVS so I was feeling more comforted by that. The procedure was not physically painful, but was definitely emotionally stressful. 

Interestingly, I requested that the nurse remeasure the nuchal translucency and the two readings she got were 2.3 and 2.9, which now fall in the high end of the normal range and are significantly lower than the 5.1 reading I got on Friday. I don't really understand it, and was happy with that news although I know it doesn't mean that all is ok. It's just crazy because if I were to get screened today instead of Friday I may not have opted to do the CVS at all! Anyways, I'm glad that I did and know that it will give me a piece of mind. The nurse also scanned the anatomy and found the nasal bone so she was pleased with that. Still feeling very worried and scared, but I have a little glimmer of hope that was not there yesterday. I get the results back by Friday and am so nervous!

Again, thank you for your thoughts and prayers! Your support means so much during this difficult time. xoxo


----------



## HalfThyme007

Oh Gweny, what a relief! Good for you for having the presence of mind to have them measure again! I know you're not out of the woods yet, but it sounds like things are definitely improved! Hope you get some good news on Friday! :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

That is fantastic news and I will definitely continue to pray!!! Did the combine the first test with bloodwork? Our tech told us yesterday the measurements meant nothing without the combined blood work when I told him I was relieved our measurement was 1.8


----------



## bexxc

gweny! so glad you got some hopeful news. i'll be thinking about you and hoping friday brings the best news of all!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gweny that sounds so much more hopeful than yesterday. You must be exhausted emotionally and I hope you will soon be able to relax. X


----------



## Gwenylovey

MommyH said:


> That is fantastic news and I will definitely continue to pray!!! Did the combine the first test with bloodwork? Our tech told us yesterday the measurements meant nothing without the combined blood work when I told him I was relieved our measurement was 1.8

MommyH, they did combine the result with the blood work. I came back as low risk for the other trisomys but high for Downs Syndrome with a risk of 1:11, so definitely not great odds. However, the genetic counselor said that given the thickness of the nuchal translucency on Friday that she expected higher odds of Downs which might indicate that the blood wasn't so bad and that most of the risk came from just the NT alone. My midwife warned me that regardless of the results from the blood test my odds would be high just because of the NT.


----------



## MommyH

I understand, I'm praying for you ;) I hope you get some good news and reassurance soon and lots of rest :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Gweny, I am glad that you got some better news. I hope that the CVS results conclude that all is ok and your baby is healthy. Many :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

such good news!
and i am late but they predicted boy for me.. i thought it was too early?!


----------



## colsy

*Gweny*, that's sounding so much more hopeful. Wishing you all the best for a great result tomorrow.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Oh I'm so happy to hear, Gwenny! Keep us posted...


----------



## Stephers35

Ah Gweny - that sounds so very much better. I'm sure everything is going to be fine. It's nice that you'll get the reassurance tomorrow. How stressful. 

I opted out of the first tri screening for this very reason. The statistics regarding the results for women over 35 were terrible in terms of accuracy. I know myself and I cannot have that kind of stress for another six months. After this test, my sister-in-law refused an amnio because of the risks and the genetic counselor told them that their twins were both downs. Neither baby has downs syndrome and they are about to celebrate their first birthday and are completely healthy! On the other hand, my best friend had all of these tests and went to a genetic counselor who told her everything was perfect. Her second son was born with downs syndrome. While the tests are providing a rating, I can't see trusting an ultrasound that can't even predict the sex 100% of the time. The tests point to risk and not truth.

OK, off my soap box! Can't wait to hear about it tomorrow Gweny and I hope you get the peace of mind you need to be stress free for your little one!


----------



## allets

Gweny, best of luck tomorrow wilth the results. I'll be thinking of you. 

I want to get the tests done but my hubby doesn't, so I said I'll leave it. My brother in law has downs and I have to say he is the most kind, considerate person ever. He's very good and even got a place in college, there's a program to help teach a select few things so they can go out and work. He was one of the lucky ones to get a place on the course.

Best of luck &#57616;


----------



## MommyH

Oh man work kicked my butt today! Picture standing on your feet on concrete with your arms in the air for 12 hours and non stop talking...that's my job lol! I love being a stylist but the repetitive blow drying and highlighting and cutting and non stop therapist talking wears on you at 12 weeks pregnant lol I can't imagine how I will be at 36 weeks since I plan on working up until I pop!! I think once I hit 30 weeks I will cut back to just a couple days a week....how about you all? How is work going? How long are you planning on working? What do you do for work?


----------



## bexxc

teaching second graders can definitely be brutal at times. walking walking walking around all day and trying to be patient with all the little quirks that 7 and 8 year olds bring to the classroom every day! i love them, but sometimes i just want to put my head down on my desk and nap! :sleep:


----------



## Ilikecake

:dohh: somehow managed to unsubscribe from this group.

Hello again ladies :hi: hope you and your bumps are all well


----------



## bexxc

nt scan today....so nervous!


----------



## MommaBarry

13 weeks today!!!
:happydance::happydance::dance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## colsy

MommyH said:


> I think once I hit 30 weeks I will cut back to just a couple days a week....how about you all? How is work going? How long are you planning on working? What do you do for work?

My OH and I are both self-employed, so if we don't work, we don't get any money. We roughly each work half-time, so while one of us works the other one looks after our son. It generally works really well most of the time. It's been a godsend during my morning sickness, because I've worked lots and OH has done all the childcare -- to those of you who don't have a child yet, trust me ... it's MUCH easier working than raising a child!

We will both probably work as close to due date as is sensible, and then the plan is for us both to take three months off. We're lucky we can do this, but it does mean we have to budget carefully, because obviously we'll need to save in advance to cover those three months.

I work entirely from home, so I'll be able to breastfeed even if I go back to work at three or four months.

I'm a freelance book and publications editor. Best job in the world :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! how could i forget??? thinking of you today gweny!!!!! :hugs: lots of prayers and happy thoughts coming your way!!!! :flower:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, well I received some good news! The FISH results came back negative for Down's, Trisomy 13 and 18 and Turner's! We are by no means out of the woods yet, but this is a huge hurdle to clear. We still don't know why bub had that thickened NT although it did seem to resolve, so I think the plans is to have pretty detailed ultrasounds to look at organs and skeletal structure. For now, I am feeling very relieved :) THANK YOU for all the thoughts, prayers and support!! I feel that all the positive thoughts and prayers have played a role in this outcome so I am so grateful for that! xoxo


----------



## colsy

Gweny, that's brilliant news. :happydance: So pleased for you. Hope the rest of your pg goes smoothly.


----------



## Mrs.326

Awesome news Gweny!!!


----------



## MommyH

Yay Gweny I'm sooo happy to hear!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Yay Gweny! Outstanding news! You must be so relieved!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Silly question -- Anyone know what the rules are for laying out on a beach while pregnant? I'm spending next week on vacation in Hawaii with DH and want to just lay on the beach all day. I don't mind getting sunburned/being hot/sweating, but I don't want to fry the baby by overheating either....is there a rule of thumb or a way to check if I'm getting too overheated?


----------



## colsy

HalfThyme007 said:


> Silly question -- Anyone know what the rules are for laying out on a beach while pregnant? I'm spending next week on vacation in Hawaii with DH and want to just lay on the beach all day. I don't mind getting sunburned/being hot/sweating, but I don't want to fry the baby by overheating either....is there a rule of thumb or a way to check if I'm getting too overheated?

There's no rule of thumb. But overheating is not good for the baby (for the same reason, we're not supposed to have saunas, hot baths, etc.). In addition, your pg hormones mean you're more susceptible to the bad effects of UV rays, increasing your risk of melanoma. Plus, too much sun during pg can lead to a common condition called chlpasma, in which your skin turns a funny colour in certain patches - and those patches remain for some time (including after birth).

I'm not saying don't enjoy yourself - but rather, take far more precautions than you usually would during the sun.


----------



## bexxc

gweny!!!!! i am so very happy for your positive news! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## CAValleygirl

bexxc said:


> nt scan today....so nervous!

Good luck!


----------



## CAValleygirl

MommaBarry said:


> 13 weeks today!!!
> :happydance::happydance::dance::happydance::happydance:

Same here... Beyond excited!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, well I received some good news! The FISH results came back negative for Down's, Trisomy 13 and 18 and Turner's! We are by no means out of the woods yet, but this is a huge hurdle to clear. We still don't know why bub had that thickened NT although it did seem to resolve, so I think the plans is to have pretty detailed ultrasounds to look at organs and skeletal structure. For now, I am feeling very relieved :) THANK YOU for all the thoughts, prayers and support!! I feel that all the positive thoughts and prayers have played a role in this outcome so I am so grateful for that! xoxo

I am SO SO SO happy for you Gweny! Believe it or not, you and your fam have been in my thoughts and prayers! One small hurdle at a time!!!


----------



## Viking15

Wonderful news Gweny! I am so pleased that things are looking so much better! :yipee:


----------



## MommyH

HalfThyme007 said:


> Silly question -- Anyone know what the rules are for laying out on a beach while pregnant? I'm spending next week on vacation in Hawaii with DH and want to just lay on the beach all day. I don't mind getting sunburned/being hot/sweating, but I don't want to fry the baby by overheating either....is there a rule of thumb or a way to check if I'm getting too overheated?

I actually lived in Hawaii when I was pregnant with my daughter :) I reccomend wearing sunscreen always as I'm a skin professional and because your skin can be a little more sensitive during pregnancy... With that said, I LIVED in my bikini in the sun my whole pregnancy ;) Take advantage of the vitamin d and enjoy yourself! Use your instincts and common sense and you'll be totally fine :) jump in the ocean or pool every hour or two to cool off and stay extra hydrated, you definitely don't want heat exhaustion, but you'll see that the Hawaii sun isn't like the Arizona sun and its much more humid than dry heat and you'll be fine! I hope you have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gweny I'm in tears I'm so happy for you! Such great news. xx


----------



## HalfThyme007

Colsy & MommyH -- thanks for the tips, I appreciate it!! I bought a beach shelter this week to take with us -- it's kind of like a half umbrella and half tent structure that I think will make a big difference in exposure. I love being in the water and I was hoping that would help alleviate/prevent any overheating as well, so good it's nice to hear you had success with that, MommyH! I've been to Hawaii many times and I was hoping I'd be okay as long as I was extra, extra careful, but it seems like all assumptions go out the window with pregnancy and I'm not sure how my body will react to that much sun...especially after 3 winters in Idaho! Well.....I'm going to go hunt down some more sunblock! :thumbup: Thanks again ladies! :flower:

PS: MommyH, do you miss living on the islands? DH has never been, so I'm hoping to convince him next week that we need to move there when he's done with school.


----------



## Blondiejay

Great news Gweny, keep smiling. X


----------



## bexxc

nt was a smidge on the high side- 2.4. i'm a bit worried, but of course i have to wait until next week for the blood test results before they can really determine anything. i hate worrying.


----------



## Blondiejay

Bexxc, I'm sure everything will be fine. 

My scan date letter finally came this morning, it's the 23rd May, 2 days after my birthday. I'll be just over 13 weeks. Yay!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, well I received some good news! The FISH results came back negative for Down's, Trisomy 13 and 18 and Turner's! We are by no means out of the woods yet, but this is a huge hurdle to clear. We still don't know why bub had that thickened NT although it did seem to resolve, so I think the plans is to have pretty detailed ultrasounds to look at organs and skeletal structure. For now, I am feeling very relieved :) THANK YOU for all the thoughts, prayers and support!! I feel that all the positive thoughts and prayers have played a role in this outcome so I am so grateful for that! xoxo

That's brilliant news!! So So happy for you!!! :) :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

bexxc said:


> nt was a smidge on the high side- 2.4. i'm a bit worried, but of course i have to wait until next week for the blood test results before they can really determine anything. i hate worrying.

Our baby's was 2.1mm (our boys were like 1.3mm at the most so this was a big jump) and I asked her if it was normal... she said if they were to take that measurement by itself it's normal. They only start to 'worry' if it gets to about 3 mm or above but they can't determine anything without the blood results. So 2.4mm is still normal :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Blondiejay said:


> Bexxc, I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> My scan date letter finally came this morning, it's the 23rd May, 2 days after my birthday. I'll be just over 13 weeks. Yay!

My Birthday is the 21st too!!:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 

Hope everyone is well and starting to feel a bit better!! 
Well according to my scan dates I am now 14 weeks today! :wohoo: 2nd tri here I am!! 

Gwenny - so glad you are almost out of the woods! Good that the 2nd lot of tests came back more positive.


----------



## bexxc

CharlieKeys said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> nt was a smidge on the high side- 2.4. i'm a bit worried, but of course i have to wait until next week for the blood test results before they can really determine anything. i hate worrying.
> 
> Our baby's was 2.1mm (our boys were like 1.3mm at the most so this was a big jump) and I asked her if it was normal... she said if they were to take that measurement by itself it's normal. They only start to 'worry' if it gets to about 3 mm or above but they can't determine anything without the blood results. So 2.4mm is still normal :)Click to expand...

thanks. i know it's still within the normal range, i can't help but worry a bit though. it's going to be at least a week before my blood test results are in. hopefully i'll feel a little more secure then.


----------



## Blondiejay

MommaBarry said:


> Blondiejay said:
> 
> 
> Bexxc, I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> My scan date letter finally came this morning, it's the 23rd May, 2 days after my birthday. I'll be just over 13 weeks. Yay!
> 
> My Birthday is the 21st too!!:happydance:Click to expand...


Yay, it's the best day! :thumbup:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Bexx....hope you get good news next week. Sorry you have to wait/worry! It's so hard not to, though! Thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## hollsarena

So I'm 13 weeks and 1 day with my first. I felt a little flutter on my left side today. It wasn't gas and it wasn't anything I've felt before. I'm slightly overweight but not obese. Is it possible that was my baby or is it still to early given my size and that it's my first!?!???!


----------



## steelergirl55

gwenny so happy for you.

becxx I will be praying for you, I am sure everything will be fine.

Had NT scan Tues, all was normal. Got blood tests Friday, all was normal again!

Told DH family yesterday, it was a giant cry fest! SIL is due in Aug with 3rd, so really happy we will only be 3 mos apart.

Told mom today, tears flowed again. Telling dad and younger bro tomorrow. If only my older bro would call back, I'd be nearly done with immediate fam and on to friends!


----------



## bexxc

does anyone else just love mustard right now?
(sorry if this turns anyone green)
this morning i ate a scrambled egg and mustard sandwich. 
yesterday when i wanted a snack, i had a colby-jack cheese stick dipped in mustard. 
i want to put mustard on everything. seriously. everything. as i was writing this, i started wanting steak with a side of mustard.


----------



## CAValleygirl

bexxc said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> nt was a smidge on the high side- 2.4. i'm a bit worried, but of course i have to wait until next week for the blood test results before they can really determine anything. i hate worrying.
> 
> Our baby's was 2.1mm (our boys were like 1.3mm at the most so this was a big jump) and I asked her if it was normal... she said if they were to take that measurement by itself it's normal. They only start to 'worry' if it gets to about 3 mm or above but they can't determine anything without the blood results. So 2.4mm is still normal :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. i know it's still within the normal range, i can't help but worry a bit though. it's going to be at least a week before my blood test results are in. hopefully i'll feel a little more secure then.Click to expand...

I was also super worried as my baby's NT number was 2.2... However blood results came back and all was good! I'm sure yours will be as well :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

bexxc said:


> does anyone else just love mustard right now?
> (sorry if this turns anyone green)
> this morning i ate a scrambled egg and mustard sandwich.
> yesterday when i wanted a snack, i had a colby-jack cheese stick dipped in mustard.
> i want to put mustard on everything. seriously. everything. as i was writing this, i started wanting steak with a side of mustard.

Mustard, pickles, SALT SALT SALT!!!


----------



## bexxc

oh! salt is so wonderful!


----------



## Viking15

Glad I'm not the only one who wants salt! I used to have such a sweet tooth.


----------



## MommaBarry

Salt, sour, spicy, cheesy!! Yum!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my cheese intact is ridiculous right now! lol


----------



## MommyH

Wow I'm not craving any of the above! I'm not really craving much, mostly fruit, salads, and oatmeal....I swear I feel like I'm starving my poor baby because I rarely feel like eating, or even the need to eat!!


----------



## ashleywalton

I'm 14 weeks today! I am so excited! :) We did the needle on a string test today and it shows boy. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## MommyH

We did and ours showed it too :) Chinese gender chart says girl though...I don't even care anymore I just want to find out already!! Is anyone else paying for a private ultrasound to find out gender before their 20 week ultrasound? Hubby and I decided to pay for one at 16 weeks (the earliest they will confirm here) through a place called fetalfotos, that is May 28th, Memorial day!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

have a private scan on may 31st! i'll be 16w3d.. i am going on a thursday because they have a deal that you can find out gender, get ultrasound on dvd, all pics on dvd, and seeing baby in 3D for the prize of just the regular "quick gender scan".. so i am super excited!!! count down is on!!


----------



## skweek35

I am so jealous of all those getting private scans. I'm trying to convice DF that we should go for a 3D scan at about 30 weeks. He is dead set against it as he says that there is no evidence of the long term effects of the rays from these ultrasound scans. 
I keep telling him that there are so many babies who have been scanned many more times than what ours is going to be and are perfectly normal. 

Help, Anyone got some evidence or extra ammo to convice him?


----------



## janna

Scan day for me! Excited and nervous...


----------



## skweek35

janna said:


> Scan day for me! Excited and nervous...

Good Luck Janna. 
What time is your scan?


----------



## janna

skweek35 said:


> janna said:
> 
> 
> Scan day for me! Excited and nervous...
> 
> Good Luck Janna.
> What time is your scan?Click to expand...

Thanks... It's in 1 hour! 8:30am EST


----------



## bexxc

have a great scan, janna!


----------



## janna

Scan went well... 1 beautiful beating heart in there (along with the rest of baby, too!)
Measuring exact with LMP date... Due Nov 23rd!


----------



## skweek35

Great Janna!! Always such a relieve to see that little heartbeat!! Did they put the red and blue up for you? I fould that fascinating!!


----------



## Viking15

Congrats on the excellent scan Jenna! 

I'm getting scanned every two weeks starting soon until I'm 24 weeks. I had a LEEP last year and they have to keep an eye on my cervix. I'm hoping that will give me a quick peek of the baby too! I imagine it will. I am not worried about it. I have tried very hard to keep my dopplering under control though to keep exposure down. I asked about the baby seemingly running away from the scanning and the lady said the baby can't feel it. I wondered how the baby could feel it if I couldn't. She said they are just very squirmy sometimes.


----------



## janna

skweek35 said:


> Great Janna!! Always such a relieve to see that little heartbeat!! Did they put the red and blue up for you? I fould that fascinating!!

Thanks! No red and blue... but they did that once with my 1st pregnancy (DD) and is was very interesting!


----------



## MommyH

Yay congrats on a great scan!! 

Gwen's how are you doing?


----------



## ashleywalton

I'm going in 2 weeks to my husbands aunt. She will do an ultrasound for me whenever we want. So she suggested that we go when I'm 16 weeks. Countdown is on for sure! I was never this anxious with my girls to see the little baby! :)


----------



## colsy

My MW has just visited me at home. The moment I answered the door I knew why she was there - she doesn't do home visits for nothing. She came to tell us that our Downs test was high - 1 in 110. We have to see a consultant and a nurse specialist at the hospital first thing tomorrow morning. I burst into tears in front of our little boy and he wondered what on earth was going on. I don't know how I feel now. OH wants to go straight for CVS or amnio, but although I always thought I would I'm not sure now. There is a 1% miscarriage risk with both. And the Downs risk based on our NT test is also 1%. So does one balance out the other IYSWIM? I have to say, it's been a whole week since we had the test done so I kind of assumed all was well - so it's been a shock coming this late ... they'd told me it would be just a few days if there were problems. I'll try to check back in again tomorrow to let you know how we get on.


----------



## MommaBarry

colsy said:


> My MW has just visited me at home. The moment I answered the door I knew why she was there - she doesn't do home visits for nothing. She came to tell us that our Downs test was high - 1 in 110. We have to see a consultant and a nurse specialist at the hospital first thing tomorrow morning. I burst into tears in front of our little boy and he wondered what on earth was going on. I don't know how I feel now. OH wants to go straight for CVS or amnio, but although I always thought I would I'm not sure now. There is a 1% miscarriage risk with both. And the Downs risk based on our NT test is also 1%. So does one balance out the other IYSWIM? I have to say, it's been a whole week since we had the test done so I kind of assumed all was well - so it's been a shock coming this late ... they'd told me it would be just a few days if there were problems. I'll try to check back in again tomorrow to let you know how we get on.

:hugs: im so sorry to hear this :nope:


----------



## MommyH

Thinking of you colsy :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

:flower: :hugs: Sorry to hear you had to get bad news today, Colsy!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Gwenylovey

MommyH said:


> Yay congrats on a great scan!!
> 
> Gwen's how are you doing?

I'm doing pretty well. Hanging in there and still hoping for the best. I will have a scan at 16 weeks, another at 18 and then an echo on baby's heart at 20weeks. I may also have some extra genetic screening done. Im glad I'll be watched closely and will keep you all posted! Thanks for asking, xoxo :)



colsy said:


> My MW has just visited me at home. The moment I answered the door I knew why she was there - she doesn't do home visits for nothing. She came to tell us that our Downs test was high - 1 in 110. We have to see a consultant and a nurse specialist at the hospital first thing tomorrow morning. I burst into tears in front of our little boy and he wondered what on earth was going on. I don't know how I feel now. OH wants to go straight for CVS or amnio, but although I always thought I would I'm not sure now. There is a 1% miscarriage risk with both. And the Downs risk based on our NT test is also 1%. So does one balance out the other IYSWIM? I have to say, it's been a whole week since we had the test done so I kind of assumed all was well - so it's been a shock coming this late ... they'd told me it would be just a few days if there were problems. I'll try to check back in again tomorrow to let you know how we get on.

Colsy, I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Just remember the odds are 1% which are in your favor. My odds of Downs due to the thickened NT were 1:11 and I came back all clear for that. If you choose to go the CVS route and have any questions let me know as I just had one done and it wasn't bad at all although I was definitely anxious of miscarriage. Thinking of you and I will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

colsy i'm so sorry. :hugs: i'll be praying for you and your precious little one!


----------



## Mrs.326

Colsy, so sorry to hear the news. Big Hugs to you! You and your LO will be in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

13 weeks today :) Got a call from my dr and my nt scan all came back negative :) So thankful! I'm praying hard for all you guys struggling with your results!!! I popped a TON this week and I'm loving it :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/DSC_0552.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/BellyPics2-001.jpg


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so jealous of that bump!! still nothing here... hoping in a few weeks atleast


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay MommyH:yipee: so happy for you!

I took last week off work and upon returning yesterday EVERYONE noticed my bump!! Amazing how one week can really make you pop :flower:


----------



## hollsarena

I'm glad others are starting to show! I've got a bump and its starting to look less like fat and bloat and more like baby!!! I'm excited about it but feared it was too early. I've only gained 3 lbs and i'm 13 weeks and 4 days so I think my weight is on track!!!


----------



## colsy

Gwenylovey said:


> Colsy, I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Just remember the odds are 1% which are in your favor. My odds of Downs due to the thickened NT were 1:11 and I came back all clear for that. If you choose to go the CVS route and have any questions let me know as I just had one done and it wasn't bad at all although I was definitely anxious of miscarriage. Thinking of you and I will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:

So we went to the hosp first thing this morn, and we've decided to do CVS. We have discussed long and hard and we think we know what we will do according to whether it's positive or negative. My fear now is not so much that the result will be positive for Down's but that I will miscarry a perfectly healthy baby all because of our selfishness in needing to know. Still, as others have said, the chances of miscarriage are about 1%, so that means I have a 99% chance of not miscarrying. I am waiting to hear back from the hosp this afternoon, but the specialist midwife said that we should expect to have the CVS done one day this week. The consultant tends to do these procedures at 9am, so we will have to be at the hosp at 8.30am. That will be fun, getting me, OH and toddler to an 8.30am appt at a hosp that's 45 mins drive away ;-)

*Gweny*, can I ask what the CVS was like? Did you do abdominal or vaginal? My hosp only does abdominal. They anaesthetise the abdo skin and muscles, so apparently I won't feel anything until the needle hits the uterus wall -- sounds like it will be a very wierd feeling! We then get the initial results back in 48 hours, and the full chromosomal results back within 2 weeks I think.

I am so tired. I think I slept about 3 hours last night. I couldn't sleep. Then our little boy had a night terror and got a dose of croup - he picked his days!


----------



## colsy

I forgot to mention how the odds compare with my age-related odds. My test results came back 1 in 110, which sounded massive to me, because with our son the results were 1 in 3500. Anyway, today the specialist midwife explained that for a girl of my age, the odds are 1 in 120 anyway, even before taking into account any bloods or nuchal fold measurements. Had I had that bit of info last night, I think I would have felt less anxious. Not that it would change my opinon on doing CVS, but at least I would know that really I am just being "average" for a lass of my age, so nothing unusual at all.

*Gweny*, out of interest, are you also an "older" mummy? I know once we hit mid to late 30s, the odds get worse and worse each year.


----------



## Gwenylovey

colsy said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Colsy, I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Just remember the odds are 1% which are in your favor. My odds of Downs due to the thickened NT were 1:11 and I came back all clear for that. If you choose to go the CVS route and have any questions let me know as I just had one done and it wasn't bad at all although I was definitely anxious of miscarriage. Thinking of you and I will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:
> 
> So we went to the hosp first thing this morn, and we've decided to do CVS. We have discussed long and hard and we think we know what we will do according to whether it's positive or negative. My fear now is not so much that the result will be positive for Down's but that I will miscarry a perfectly healthy baby all because of our selfishness in needing to know. Still, as others have said, the chances of miscarriage are about 1%, so that means I have a 99% chance of not miscarrying. I am waiting to hear back from the hosp this afternoon, but the specialist midwife said that we should expect to have the CVS done one day this week. The consultant tends to do these procedures at 9am, so we will have to be at the hosp at 8.30am. That will be fun, getting me, OH and toddler to an 8.30am appt at a hosp that's 45 mins drive away ;-)
> 
> *Gweny*, can I ask what the CVS was like? Did you do abdominal or vaginal? My hosp only does abdominal. They anaesthetise the abdo skin and muscles, so apparently I won't feel anything until the needle hits the uterus wall -- sounds like it will be a very wierd feeling! We then get the initial results back in 48 hours, and the full chromosomal results back within 2 weeks I think.
> 
> I am so tired. I think I slept about 3 hours last night. I couldn't sleep. Then our little boy had a night terror and got a dose of croup - he picked his days!Click to expand...

Colsy, I'm so sorry you are going through this - I know what a difficult time it is. My CVS was done through the cervix due to the placement of my placenta so our experiences will be different. However, I read up some on both approaches before having it done and from what I understand the abdominal CVS is also not very painful although I think it does feel "weird". My procedure was very quick and the set up took longer than the procedure as well. I imagine it will take a few minutes in total. I just kept my eyes closed and focused on deep breathing and got through it just fine.

I know that you can get the miscarriage rates of each doctor at my hospital and I elected to wait a few days to get it done with a perinatologist with the lowest rate of miscarriage and who has the best reputation at the hospital. That may be something worth thinking about. In fact, it was my OB who counseled me to wait to have the procedure done until I could see him. Also, I know that when it is done through the abdomen you need to take it more easy than you do through the cervix, so make sure to take a day or two off, don't exercise and stay off your feet. I had a little bit of spotting after mine, and was told that is totally normal. It tapered off after about 3-4 days. Oh, and they should definitely monitor you by ultrasound as they do it and check the heartbeat right before the procedure and right afterwards. If the heartbeat is stable after the procedure then the highest risk of miscarriage is over. Best of luck and please keep us posted! I'll be thinking about you and keeping you in my prayers! :hugs:

Oh, also I don't think I qualify as an older mommy. I just turned 30 a couple of weeks ago. I think my odds pre NT scan were 1 out of 350 or so for Downs. Good luck!


----------



## CAValleygirl

So, we finally announced on facebook yesterday with this picture... it was surreal! Over 100 people "liked" it and almost 100 comments. People come out of the woodworks when you announce happy news like this! 

https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r622/danacasting/danalancepregnant.jpg


----------



## Mrs.326

That is super, super cute!! What a great idea :) And you're right - people come out of hiding to "like" and comment on happy news. I can't wait to share our big news as well. I bet it felt amazing to have such a strong & positive response :)


----------



## charlie15

Colsy, sorry to see that you are going through this. good luck with the CVS.

CAValley girl, great pic and great idea to how to announce, may steel it from you!


----------



## bexxc

super cute pic!!!!


----------



## MommyH

Oh my goodness what a great idea I loooove it!!!


----------



## Stephers35

CAValleygirl said:


> So, we finally announced on facebook yesterday with this picture... it was surreal! Over 100 people "liked" it and almost 100 comments. People come out of the woodworks when you announce happy news like this!
> 
> https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r622/danacasting/danalancepregnant.jpg

OMG-You two are freakin adorable! What a great idea! Makes me think that we should come up with something a bit creative!


----------



## MommaBarry

That is a brilliant idea!! You two look really cute and super happy!!


----------



## Viking15

CA- I love it! Very very cute! 
Colsy, I'm hoping that everything turns out just fine. Many :hugs:


----------



## colsy

I have my CVS first thing tomorrow morning. I'm guessing the weekend will mess up the whole "results in 48 hours" thing, but I am hanging on to a thread of hope that they'll get back to me on Friday evening.


----------



## bexxc

will be thinking of you, colsy. hope everything goes well and you hear good news sooner than you think! :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Hope you get good news before the weekend colsy.

As for me... I need someone to relieve me for a nap today. DD woke up just as I was going to to to sleep last night. Finally went back down around 1 am, then woke up again at 3 am and didn't go back to sleep until 5:30. At this point I was feeling super hungry so I had to eat something. Then I didn't get to sleep until after 6. Of course daughter wakes up at 8:30, ready for the day. I'm pretty sure I'll be calling my MIL in to give me a a decent nap. I'm not supposed to consume the amount of caffiene I need to make it thru the day.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Good luck tomorrow Colsy, I'll be thinking about you and praying for you! I got my FISH results the day after my CVS so I hope that you are getting good news before the weekend :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry bookity. i hope you get your nap today! sounds like a pretty rough night!


----------



## ashleywalton

CAValleygirl-What a cute idea! Glad you had a positive response, feels good huh?! I finally put it on facebook a couple days ago as well and couldn't believe how many likes and comments I got. Crazy!
Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

finally got to hear baby at 13 weeks today! sounded beautiful and strong.. i've been waiting for what seems like forever.. i wish i could hear it everyday :)


----------



## bexxc

aw! so happy for you, wishful!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you!! maybe i should buy a doppler.. loved hearing it so much!


----------



## bexxc

the first time i heard sprout's heartbeat i burst out sobbing. i was so loud the receptionist could hear me in the front office!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i was crying too.. and DH teared up! so beautiful and perfect. sounded like a horse galloping lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Bexx that's so sweet!


----------



## loob53

Omg been ages since I have been on here.

How's all pregnancy symptoms now? X


----------



## colsy

Had my CVS. Should get results tomorrow, any time from midday onwards. I feel utterly miserable. I know it's a 1% chance of chromosomal probs, but somebody has got to be that 1 in 100.


----------



## MommyH

Praying for you colby :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

Unfreakingbelievable!! Checking our credit card statement and find a magazine subscription charge, there was a number next to the charge so I call and they inform me that when I shopped at motherhood maternity I was signed up for a 2 year subscription using my card I gave to pay for my purchase!!! Are you freaking kidding me?! How was the cashier even allowed to do that!! I'm calming down for a bit before calling motherhood because I am irate, I NEVER gave permission for any of this (it was 2 months ago I shopped there and it just came through on my statement)! They have lost my business FOREVER and I hope all my preggo mommy friends check their statements if they have shopped there!!


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH said:


> Unfreakingbelievable!! Checking our credit card statement and find a magazine subscription charge, there was a number next to the charge so I call and they inform me that when I shopped at motherhood maternity I was signed up for a 2 year subscription using my card I gave to pay for my purchase!!! Are you freaking kidding me?! How was the cashier even allowed to do that!! I'm calming down for a bit before calling motherhood because I am irate, I NEVER gave permission for any of this (it was 2 months ago I shopped there and it just came through on my statement)! They have lost my business FOREVER and I hope all my preggo mommy friends check their statements if they have shopped there!!

thanks for the heads up!! i shopped there 2 months ago as well, but i think i cashed pay


----------



## bexxc

praying for good news, colsy!


----------



## MommaBarry

14 Weeks today!! Helllooo second Tri :)


----------



## Viking15

Thinking of you Colsy. I hope you get good results :hugs:
I am pretty shocked about the magazine subscription thing. I would be pissed too. I shopped there a few times in the last three months. Now I will have to make sure they haven't done the same to me. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MommaBarry

I dont know whats worse! When someone says...."oh I didn't know you were pregnant"...... (as if to say i thought you were just getting fat) or......"your how far along? are you sure it's not twins?" (again translated, your big!)

Really annoying!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## colsy

:happydance: The midwife finally called me just before 5pm today. I couldn't believe how long I'd had to wait. I was kacking myself all day. I could tell almost immediately the news was good - she was all happy-smiley on the phone, even as she was checking she was talking to the right person. "It's good news, C**" she said, "Everything was absolutely fine." I started crying right there. They still have the extended chromosomal cultures to do, which could take anything up to two weeks, but that tends to show up problems pretty rarely.

I can't express my relief enough. This has, quite honestly, been the hardest thing I've ever been through. It seems amazing to think it all started on Monday and now on Friday it's done. It just seems like it's been happening forever.

Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and wishes. It has meant a lot.

P.S. Sorry for double-posting this, but I didn't want to have to type out the same thing in two different ways for this thread and the other one!


----------



## Mrs.326

So happy to hear the good news, Colsy!! I'm sure it was a huge relief!


----------



## Bookity

So happy you got good news colsy!


----------



## Viking15

Oh fabulous, Colsy! :happydance: I am thrilled for you!!!!!!


----------



## MommyH

Yay I'm totally crying happy tears over here for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

that's great news, colsy! so happy for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Woohoo, Colsy!!! Best way to start a weekend!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Colsy, such great news!!!! So happy to hear it!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

for everyone that celebrated MOTHERS DAY TODAY, how was it?!
mine was great! i got a stroller charm to add to my braclet and a november birth charm bead as well as a frame to put our ultrasound in from my DH. he also got me a private scan to see baby! so happy.

my mom got me gender neutral clothes as well.

hope everyone had a good day... happy mothers day :)


----------



## MommyH

14 Weeks today!! Hello 2nd Tri :wohoo:

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/8b6c35e5.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/a2f5d5d9.jpg

And a couple from mothers day yesterday :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6920f701.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/5dedbe99.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/7de3511b.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/1ab53cdd.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/a81d23df.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/cd7359a4.jpg

Okay a lot :rofl: sorry couldn't decide which ones to share!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm so jealous. right now i'm only at about where you were at 8 weeks


----------



## Sal85

Hi
came back from visiting my dad to 12 weeks scan results (for some reason they didnt tell me anything on the day) but everything ok and now my due date gone from the 5th to the 1st!! exciting that it is sooner but now only two days after my birthday and 8 days after oh's birthday.


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG MommyH can we say adorbale!!! Your DD is a cutie and looks just like you!! You and your family look so happy! Thank you for sharing and congrats to second tri :happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

Adorable pictures!!! My Mothers Day was nice and relaxing. The only complaint I had is my allergies were horrible all day! 
In another week or so we will start being able to see if our babies are boys or girls! Exciting!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, MommyH, what a gorgeous family you have! :)

P.s. I have serious bump envy - I still look bloated :|


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mommyh those photos are beautiful and your daughter is gorgeous. X

Bexxc I don't have a bump either which is weird as I was bigger last time. I think it's due to my morning sickness.


----------



## CAValleygirl

mrs.326 said:


> awe, mommyh, what a gorgeous family you have! :)
> 
> p.s. I have serious bump envy - i still look bloated :|

me too!!


----------



## Bookity

Went to refill my zofran prescription only to find that I cant until the 23rd. I have enough for 2 more days with the way ive been taking it. So apparently I can look forward to a crappy week. I would like to be wrong and start feeling better soon. Come on second tri good feelings!

Gonna try and get a nap in now. DD slept badly last night.


----------



## bexxc

sorry, bookity :hugs: hopefully your ms will subside really soon!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hello ladies!!! I'm back from a week off and trying to get caught up on the thread! Hope you are all doing splendidly!

Everything started tasting like cardboard today and have had MS all day. I've been feeling great, and then today all of a sudden it's like week 6 all over again! :hurl:

Come on second tri -- I'm ready to start glowing!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Welcome back, halfthyme! How was Hawaii?? That's too bad that you are having an "off"day in your 14th week, but girl, you ARE in your 2nd trimester! I bet it was just a bad day. The other day I also felt like CRAP.


----------



## bexxc

...still waiting for the blood work results from our first tri screening. :wacko: they told us it would be a week, so we called on friday and they didn't have them yet. they said maybe wednesday, so i hope we'll get some info tomorrow.


----------



## colsy

bexxc said:


> ...still waiting for the blood work results from our first tri screening. :wacko: they told us it would be a week, so we called on friday and they didn't have them yet. they said maybe wednesday, so i hope we'll get some info tomorrow.

The wait is hard, isn't it? Is this an NT result you're waiting for? Whatever it is, I hope the results are great for you.:flower:


----------



## bexxc

our scan showed nt measurement of 2.4 (which makes me pretty nervous). we're just waiting for the results of the blood so they can give us our complete risk factor.


----------



## colsy

:hugs: My last pregnancy the nuchal fold measured 3.1 I think, but our result still came back as 1 in 3500. That's why I was so shocked this time round, when it measured 1.3 but came back as 1 in 110. There's so many variables that you just have to not worry about the slightly thicker fold yet - all sorts of things could bring your risk down. Having said all that, I know it's easy for me to say all this now - hindsight makes it all easier doesn't it?


----------



## HalfThyme007

ValleyGirl -- thanks :) We had such a wonderful time. It was sooo nice to get out of Idaho and be back in the sun!! I was super careful and did not get burned at all...just some extra freckles and color. The beach tent we brought with us worked splendidly.

I should be grateful -- I really don't have that many 'off' days, I know it could be so much worse (poor Bookity!). Can you believe we're in our second tri!? I forget that you and I are just a day apart. So exciting!! LOVED your facebook announcement btw --- soo creative! :thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

I'm just glad it isn't worse for me. Another group I'm in (on another site), there's a lady who can puke upwards of 30 times in a day and has been in the hospital for dehydration and a partially collapsed lung from all the hurling. I definitely cant complain compared to that!

Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hey guys. i took an hr nap earlier tonight (probable only slept for like 30 minutes of it though) and when i woke up i had extreme blurry vision in my left eye. i thought my glasses were dirty but it was my eye. i was having troubling reading and couldnt watch tv. it was bad. no pain.

lasted 2 hours, slowly got better after 1.5 hours. it has never happened before to me. should i be concerned?


----------



## auntylolo

wishfulmom2b said:


> hey guys. i took an hr nap earlier tonight (probable only slept for like 30 minutes of it though) and when i woke up i had extreme blurry vision in my left eye. i thought my glasses were dirty but it was my eye. i was having troubling reading and couldnt watch tv. it was bad. no pain.
> 
> lasted 2 hours, slowly got better after 1.5 hours. it has never happened before to me. should i be concerned?

I have heard that it's due to the amount of relaxin (sp?) in our bodies. You know like how all the ligaments and everything are more stretchy to help us avoid straining our bodies, well it also happens to the ligaments in and around our eyes. It's pretty wierd, but apparently totally normal :)


----------



## mellllly

Just popping back to say hi :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Finals tonight, BLECK!!!! SO ready for my 2 week break from school then its summer classes for this momma since Im taking the fall term off for the LO arrival.

Get this a large portion of the final is over male female reproduction :haha: Think I got this one down :winkwink:

Hope everyone has a wonderful day! :flower:


----------



## bexxc

MommaBarry said:


> Finals tonight, BLECK!!!! SO ready for my 2 week break from school:

i hear ya! i'm in my last four weeks of my master's program and so stinkin ready for it to be over already! this final push is going to be a real bear! good luck with your finals! :flower:


----------



## Bookity

13 weeks!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry for the duplicate post if you are subscribed to the other November thread...

Hi ladies,

Baby is well and measuring slightly ahead so my new due date is the 19th November.

The NT scan was a nightmare though. My dh missed most of it due to the hospital's ridiculous lack of parking despite turning up 30 mins early and then they baby wasn't lying correctly so they told me they couldn't do the measurements and therefore no NT scan.

We wanted a couple of photos but were given one rubbish one and told to ask for our money back. Not sure why he couldn't have taken 2 nicer ones as I saw some great shots.

Apparently the new Bucks policy is they won't re-scan so if I want a the test I have to wait until I'm 16-20 weeks and will then get a blood test which is apparently only 70% accurate.

Fun fun fun.

It would be nice knowing everything is ok but I'm just not sure the blood test is worth it with such a bad accuracy rate.

xxx


----------



## bexxc

:growlmad: grrrrrr! dh called our doc's office to see if our first tri screening results are in and they told us 3-4 weeks!!!! what??????? they originally told us 7-10 days! when dh asked, they told him that's just how long it takes! wtf???


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's crazy!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I have had a pretty seamless, painfree pregnancy, but today I have been feeling a lot of lower abdomen pressure and pain that can even be felt "down there" as well. Does anyone have any experience with this? At first, I thought I was just full from lunch or it was gas but it's lower than gas pains are and it HURTS! I just called the doctor but until he calls me back I was hoping I could get some feedback...?


----------



## CAValleygirl

bexxc said:


> :growlmad: grrrrrr! dh called our doc's office to see if our first tri screening results are in and they told us 3-4 weeks!!!! what??????? they originally told us 7-10 days! when dh asked, they told him that's just how long it takes! wtf???

That's absolutely insane. For a blood test???


----------



## HalfThyme007

Bexx -- that's awful!! With the amount of technology we have available in this day and age you'd think they could process bloodwork a TEENSY bit faster! Hope they were over estimating and you get results sooner!


ValleyGirl -- I think I'm having very similar pains today as well!! I thought maybe we were a little too rough BDing or something, but now I'm thinking maybe it's something else? It just randomly started today, haven't felt anything quite like it yet. I actually took two tylenol this morning because the pain was a bit intense at times. I'm hoping it's just growing/stretching pains or maybe our little ones are kicking the heck out of our uterus. Hope you get some feedback from the doctor, and glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## bexxc

thanks, ladies! part of me thought i was going crazy for thinking this is just way too long. dh called and left a message with our doc. they just called back and said it's possible the results will be in either friday or early next week sometime, so we'll just go ahead and keep on bothering them. i had no idea it would take this long!!!!


----------



## charlie15

CAValleygirl said:


> I have had a pretty seamless, painfree pregnancy, but today I have been feeling a lot of lower abdomen pressure and pain that can even be felt "down there" as well. Does anyone have any experience with this? At first, I thought I was just full from lunch or it was gas but it's lower than gas pains are and it HURTS! I just called the doctor but until he calls me back I was hoping I could get some feedback...?

yep me! this last week on and off have had nasty pulling pains in abdomen and had quite bad pains down below too. From what I know of other who have been pregnant before it's normal round ligament pain and nothing to worry about. I was pretty worried too at first but now I feel more relaxed about it as it's just growing pains!


----------



## CAValleygirl

My doctor told me that it was just growing pains, as long as they aren't super sharp and there isn't any bleeding, then it's all normal. The pain went away after about twenty minutes, and heartbeat is nice and strong :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's our baby :) (s)he was super comfy and sleeping the whole time. Had the hiccups for a bit :) apparently likes to sleep with its hands right by its face. So in love :cloud9: 

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3a11d2f9.jpg


----------



## bexxc

simply gorgeous, mrs!!!! what a precious little bean!


----------



## MommyH

Had my regular ob appointment today, baby sounded great, dr thinks baby will be big, my fundal measurement is already large and I lost another 3 lbs so total of 18 so far but still feeling better and eati g healthy :) we made an appt for our 16 week private gender scan on may 29th and our 20 week ultrasound is scheduled for June 20th as well :) sooo excited to find out what this little one is!!! 

Also do any of you have to go back for a second trimester round 2 blood draw for the nuchal testing? I didn't realize there was a second part to it that is another blood draw in the second trimester!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im so excited for you MommyH!! Can't wait to hear what LO is.

We have made it yet another week, week 15 :wohoo: 

Really wanting to do some shopping, nothing fits and I just feel blah. My old clothes make me feel fat, and maternity clothes make me look sloppy. Oh the joys of being in between :haha:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!:flower:


----------



## ashleywalton

MommaBarry-I had to go do some shopping last week as I turned 15 weeks. My clothes were making me very uncomfortable. So, now I'm only in maternity clothes! I feel so much better in them :) 
Hope you and everyone else has a great weekend! I will be busy cause my little girl turns 2 Sunday!!! :)


----------



## bexxc

happy birthday to dd, ashley!


----------



## Sal85

Very excited, booked a private scan for next Friday and will find out gender. My other half going to be working away when I have my 20week so wanted to do thus together invade he can make it then. Can't believe it only a week to finding out!!!!!! Eeeek!!!


----------



## Bookity

I guess I'm not eating/drinking enough today. Feeling rather lightheaded. So I'm eating a sandwich now and having some juice. Not a whole lot of food choice in the house (that is appealing anyway). I think I'm going to go out if I feel better after the food kicks in. Definitely grocery shopping tomorrow.

On the plus side, I believe I've told all immediate family members the news now. So a facebook announcement isn't far off. My brother was very happy for me. Knowing the kind of person he is, I don't know why this surprises me (he and his wife lost a girl @ 25 weeks in Feb). He even put up as his facebook status just a few minutes ago "got great news today!" Now we'll see if he spills the beans before I do.

Oh well. DD is awake and ready for her supper. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have had a terrible headache going on 14 hours now. its settled behind my right eye (cant open it) and in the back of my head on the right side. i am miserable! rest, Tylenol.. nothing helps..


----------



## Bookity

Aw, so sorry to hear wishful. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Viking15

Ow! Sorry wishful! I hope it gets better soon. :hugs:

I started suffering from sciatica pain last week. It's ongoing. I was going to go to the chiropractor yesterday but I felt pretty good in the morning and decided to save the 40 bucks. Now I wish I had gone. Owwwwww


----------



## bexxc

oh good...my turn to gripe!
my snotty little students (i really do love them :)) got me sick!!!! now i'm all stuffy and sneezing. :growlmad: hrumph!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Well here is our little baby! We were pushed ahead to October 31st as a due date which pushed me over 16 weeks and we found out we are once again TEAM PINK! :) 

We are very excited to see a healthy baby girl!


----------



## MommaBarry

AWW congrats AshleyW!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my headache hasnt gone away... how long should i let it go until i call dr? its going to be 48 hours in the am


----------



## ashleywalton

wishfulmom2b-I was having really really bad headaches, more like migraines and I finally went to the doctor since I couldn't take it anymore. Regular strength tylenol wasn't doing anything and all I wanted to do was close my eyes since light and sound made it worse. He prescribed me something and I haven't had to take it much but they completely get rid of the headache! Hope you find some relief soon!


----------



## pinkribbon

My date has been moved from 22nd to 18th after my scan xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ashleywalton said:


> wishfulmom2b-I was having really really bad headaches, more like migraines and I finally went to the doctor since I couldn't take it anymore. Regular strength tylenol wasn't doing anything and all I wanted to do was close my eyes since light and sound made it worse. He prescribed me something and I haven't had to take it much but they completely get rid of the headache! Hope you find some relief soon!

i thought all migraine medicines were unsafe, this makes me feel a bit better. maybe i will call monday.. thanks


----------



## bexxc

pinkribbon said:


> My date has been moved from 22nd to 18th after my scan xx

yay for the 18th! (and happy second tri day!)


----------



## Viking15

Ashley! Congrats on team pink! I think a birthday on Halloween sounds so fun! I'm kind of hoping for that myself. My DH is dying to find out the gender. He asks me about it daily. When will we know. How much longer. It's like we are on a road trip. Are we there yet?


----------



## ashleywalton

wishfulmom2b said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> wishfulmom2b-I was having really really bad headaches, more like migraines and I finally went to the doctor since I couldn't take it anymore. Regular strength tylenol wasn't doing anything and all I wanted to do was close my eyes since light and sound made it worse. He prescribed me something and I haven't had to take it much but they completely get rid of the headache! Hope you find some relief soon!
> 
> i thought all migraine medicines were unsafe, this makes me feel a bit better. maybe i will call monday.. thanksClick to expand...

He gave me tylenol with codeine. So, its technically not migraine medication. I have history of migraines and he told me definitely not to take the medication I have for those. I still try to only take one when I know its a migraine and not just a headache. I have had a lot more headaches this pregnancy than I ever remeember having with my first 2.

Thank you Viking. Hope you find out soon! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh my Dad's birthday is halloween! 

I would say that 24 hours is quite long for a headache, especially if you're pregnant. I would speak to your Drs tomorrow. xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

it lasted 40 hours. i feel good today.. but i guess migrains can last 72 hrs and be normal.. i will bring it up to my dr next appt!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Woohoo!! Congrats on the girl Ashley!!! How exciting!! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Question for you mommas

Have any of you used the arms reach co-sleeper? I am really considering getting one for our LO since we live in a small two bedroom apartment and there really is no room for a crib. I love the idea of cosleeping and did it with my son, however I didnt get much sleep with him directly in the bed out of fear of rolling over on him. And im not a big fan of bassinets as they only hold babies up to 15lbs. This one holds them up to 30lbs and attaches securly to the bed. 

Ive done some research and all the reviews ive read are great! Especially for mommas post c-section breastfeeding, which will be me. Was just wondering if any of you have experience using one, or know of someone who has and what they thought.


----------



## skweek35

a colleague was just telling me about a cot that can be safely used for co-sleeping. She said they bought a Cosatto cot. Was just looking at their website and cant seem to find the one she was talking about. 
She said you can pull the side of the cot down and slip it under the cot. I really like the idea of this as I'm hoping to breastfeed. 

Will just have to see what I can find


----------



## Catlover28

Hello :hi: i'm due Nov 21st :)


----------



## bexxc

hi catlover :)
:flower:


----------



## Bookity

Catlover28 said:


> Hello :hi: i'm due Nov 21st :)

Me too!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i've also heard a lot of great things about the co-sleepers. i hear the mini is plenty big enough, and the regular one is good for multiples. if you want to co-sleep but dont want baby in bed i think this is a great option for u! i was going to purchase one but i have cats and i need a crib with a safety net :)


----------



## MommaBarry

wishfulmom2b said:


> i've also heard a lot of great things about the co-sleepers. i hear the mini is plenty big enough, and the regular one is good for multiples. if you want to co-sleep but dont want baby in bed i think this is a great option for u! i was going to purchase one but i have cats and i need a crib with a safety net :)

The mini is exactly what i was looking at. Im going to wait until after my scan to ensure their is only one first :winkwink:

Ive been reading reviews like crazy looking for some horride unsafe reason not to buy one, but not one negative saftey feedback was given. I think the only complaint I read from the mini was the matress was a bit on the firm side, but people fixed this by using soft blanets under the fitted sheet. Also, that the sheets have to be ordered to ensure they fit and that they are pricey and not soft. Well if thats the only complaints out of the 200 hundred (yes really...200!!) reviews I read from different sites I think thats an easy fix.


----------



## Catlover28

bexxc said:


> hi catlover :)
> :flower:

Hi! i see i'm only 3 days behind you :) have you found your earlier pregnancy symptoms have eased off since entering second tri? i'm finding i'm still getting up a few times in the night to go to the bathroom, very frustrating but i'm hoping this eases off soon :)
Hi Bookity! your little'un looks very cute on your avatar :)

xx


----------



## bexxc

Catlover28 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> hi catlover :)
> :flower:
> 
> Hi! i see i'm only 3 days behind you :) have you found your earlier pregnancy symptoms have eased off since entering second tri? i'm finding i'm still getting up a few times in the night to go to the bathroom, very frustrating but i'm hoping this eases off soon :)
> Hi Bookity! your little'un looks very cute on your avatar :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i didn't really have many symptoms to start with, but the ones i did have are gone. well, except for the exhaustion and peeing. everything else has been replaced by occasional, but awful!!! heartburn.


----------



## Bookity

14weeks! Hello second trimester! Feels like it took forever to get here.


----------



## bexxc

:happydance: happy second tri, bookity!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Woohoo! Happy second tri to Bookity and Bexx! Time is flying!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

posted this in 2nd tri but will see what you guys think too..

i am having a very weird sensation in my upper right stomach. its under my right breast and wraps more to the side of my body. its not a pain, or a cramp, but just a nagging feeling and i find myself holding my side under my boob. also it feels warm and hot (but internally, not to the touch).

anyone got any ideas? google says maybe gallstones but i am hoping not...


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW this thread slowed WAAAY down!!!! Were did everyone go?

Made it to week 16!! :happydance:


Also managed to make it through a semester of school in my first trimester and got a 4.0!! As you all know its hard to anything with baby brain, so I was shocked!

Doctors appointment today. Taking my son with me this time, and then we get to set our sonogram up for 2 weeks from now. Really excited.


----------



## bexxc

i finally got my blood test results back for my first tri screening and i'm still worried... the nurse told us over the phone that our risk of ds is 1:150. she claimed this was normal and she wouldn't be worried unless it was 2nd tri results, but from everything i've read, that's considered high risk. guess i'll be discussing it with my doc at my appointment today...


----------



## Stephers35

This thread did slow down! I'm one of the guilty! I've been so exhausted. I can actually eat now without worrying, but I could sleep every moment of the day. Work is very difficult right now. Anywho, I am hoping the energy level comes back soon. I am officially 17 weeks today, so I thought there would be some relief. Still hoping:)

I had a doc appt yesterday and heartbeat was nice and strong at 155. Doc ordered another ultrasound, but I can't get in for two weeks. I cannot stand the anticipation of boy or girl, so I am getting a private us tonight at 5:30! WooHoo! $75 for a 2D gender scan sounds like the perfect way to spend a friday night. They also have 3D and 4D scans for $99 that we might do once we are past 23 weeks. So much fun! Pregnancy gets much more fun when things are happening!

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend and gets some much needed sleep!


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> WOW this thread slowed WAAAY down!!!! Were did everyone go?

I was thinking the same thing!! 

We find out the gender 3 weeks from tomorrow!! Scheduled a private scan at 16 weeks because the wait was killing me! :) ours was $80... But totally worth it in my mind to know what we're having so I can start planning :)


----------



## bexxc

stephers- have fun @ your scan tonight! can't wait to hear about your lo. do you have a feeling one way or another on boy or girl?


----------



## Stephers35

bexxc said:


> stephers- have fun @ your scan tonight! can't wait to hear about your lo. do you have a feeling one way or another on boy or girl?

We were 90% sure it's a boy until Wednesday...the heartbeat was still up at 155! I'm conflicted. I've had dreams about a boy as has DH. If it's a girl I am going to have to accept that I have zero intuition! 8 hours to go!!!!


----------



## Viking15

I had an appt with my midwife yesterday and it certainly felt like she was pushing me to do amnio. I'm not sure why as I was told my NT scan and blood test results were good. We declined. But I was given a slip for another blood test for spins bifida screening. Anyone else? I'm 16+5 I believe. I'm sitting in a doctor's waiting area again today for a cervical length screening. I had a LEEP procedure last summer and they want to keep an eye on the length. If it is shortening then they need to stitch it shut! That sounds awful! I hope all is well in there. My Gyno at the time knew we were trying to conceive so she said she tried to be conservative in the amount of tissue to take out, but still get everything. I had a good pap smear last month so I hope she did a good job.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Woohooooo gender scan time!! My OB says I can add on an early gender scan for $25 at my appt next week (17 weeks) so I think I'll do that....and then if it's still too early to tell, they'll be doing another scan at 20 weeks for all the measurements and stuff and we'll find out then. It would be so amazing to know next week! I'm really hoping for a girl!!

MommaB -- congrats on 16 weeks! Hooray for avocados!! :)

Bexx -- hope you get more info from your doc today.....sorry you have to worry...that is not awesome!

Stephers -- congrats on the scan tonight! Definitely a fun way to spend a Friday! Can't wait to hear the news!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I wonder why they are trying to force amnio on you? I don't blame you for declining... 

My doctor's office includes the spina bifida screening at 16 weeks as part of the normal testing, so I wouldn't worry about that one too much. Good luck with all of your other testing. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## MommyH

Hey everyone :) I too have been MIA...I have been checkling in for new posts but busy with guests from out of state so I haven't had much to write. My gender scan is Tuesday and I couldn't be more excited, we are really hoping for a sweet mamas boy to complete our family but a beautiful baby girl will be just as exciting and loved!! My mom has never been to an ultrasound so she will be coming with hubby, our daughter and I :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay so happy to hear from everyone!!!

I cant wait to start hearing all the news of boy/girl results :happydance:

Todays appointment went well. Doctor had a hard time hearing babies heartbeat. We could hear it, but it was faint but still strong in the 140's. As she tried to move around to find a place that would make it louder (so my son could really hear it) we heard the LO kick the doppler twice lol. She said this may be due to my placenta being anterior (in the front) but we wont know until my sono on the 15th for sure. She said it could be that, or I have a stubborn one on my hands that likes to hide. I have never heard of the placenta attaching to the front of the uterus so im going to get my med books out and research that a bit.


----------



## Viking15

My scan went well. The cervix looks good. That was done with the internal wand. Then she was sweet and pulled out the one for my tummy and showed me the baby too. I told her I didn't want to find out the gender since my hubby wasn't there. Good heartbeat at 153. Everything looked fine. I told her that it felt to me like the MW was pressuring me into amnio and she said that was weird. 
Eventhough we didn't take a potty shot I sent one of the pics to my hubby and he called to declare it is a boy. I don't know how he can say. I don't see anything of note. :shrug:


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaBarry said:


> Yay so happy to hear from everyone!!!
> 
> I cant wait to start hearing all the news of boy/girl results :happydance:
> 
> Todays appointment went well. Doctor had a hard time hearing babies heartbeat. We could hear it, but it was faint but still strong in the 140's. As she tried to move around to find a place that would make it louder (so my son could really hear it) we heard the LO kick the doppler twice lol. She said this may be due to my placenta being anterior (in the front) but we wont know until my sono on the 15th for sure. She said it could be that, or I have a stubborn one on my hands that likes to hide. I have never heard of the placenta attaching to the front of the uterus so im going to get my med books out and research that a bit.

My placenta is anterior as well, and I have a difficult time finding the heartbeat on my doppler at home for this reason I believe. I can still find it every day now, but it's still a bit faint and LO usually kicks away as soon as I find it :) I figure as long as I hear the kicking that means he/she is still doing ok!

Glad you got to hear the HB today!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Viking15 said:


> My scan went well. The cervix looks good. That was done with the internal wand. Then she was sweet and pulled out the one for my tummy and showed me the baby too. I told her I didn't want to find out the gender since my hubby wasn't there. Good heartbeat at 153. Everything looked fine. I told her that it felt to me like the MW was pressuring me into amnio and she said that was weird.
> Eventhough we didn't take a potty shot I sent one of the pics to my hubby and he called to declare it is a boy. I don't know how he can say. I don't see anything of note. :shrug:

Glad to hear it! And you're a much stronger woman than I! I can understand wanting your DH there to find out the sex, but I'm sure I would have caved and had her tell me anyway :) But, glad to know everything else was fine with you and the baby!


----------



## MommaBarry

After pulling my school books out, I feel a bit relieved that anterior placental attachment is common and will only pose a problem if it covers the scar from my previous c-section and tries to grow through it. I was also happy to hear that it may correct itself. 

This also explains why I can feel the baby moving, but not from the outside. I cant wait for my DS and OH to feel it!!

Halftyme can you feel the baby move yet?


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaB -- I was too chicken to say anything, I thought for sure people would think I was crazy! But yes, I have been feeling movement!! :) Not consistently, but every now and then I can tell when LO is kicking around. I don't think DH will be able to feel it for several weeks yet, especially since it's my first AND I have some extra "padding" :)....but I'm thrilled I can feel something now!

Glad you're relieved about the anterior placenta......I've read it's quite common as well and yes, that it will sometimes correct itself as we grow. Yay!


----------



## Bookity

I had anterior placenta with my first and didnt feel much movement at all before 20 weeks and baby was making my tummy jump.


----------



## Sal85

Very excited to have had my scan today, and happy to announce we are having a boy! Yay:blue:
Found it really weird watching baby bouncing, losing and pushing himself around with his feet and net being able to feel it all happening yet. I expect if he going to be this active all the time I shall soon be complaining of painful kicks and being kept up all night.


----------



## Viking15

Sal85 said:


> Very excited to have had my scan today, and happy to announce we are having a boy! Yay:blue:
> Found it really weird watching baby bouncing, losing and pushing himself around with his feet and net being able to feel it all happening yet. I expect if he going to be this active all the time I shall soon be complaining of painful kicks and being kept up all night.

I feel the same way. I see the baby moving around on the scan and don't feel anything. :shrug:


----------



## MommaBarry

Congrats Sal!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Stephers35

Back from the ultrasound! It's a girl!!! Private ultrasounds are very cool. They just look for the fun stuff. Got a great picture of some really long legs. With two short parents, this should be interesting!
 



Attached Files:







Baby profile with leg.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## bexxc

wow stephers! that's an amazing shot!


----------



## MommyH

Yay congrats!! I think you have our first baby girl?!


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW stephers that girl has legs for miles!!! You better start saving for an all girls school now :winkwink:

Congrats on your lil ladybug :pink:


----------



## bexxc

sal- congrats on your boy!
stephers- congrats on your girl!

i've returned from our ob's office and he seems completely and totally unconcerned with our 1:150 risk of ds. he's been doing this a long time and if he's calm, i'm calm. he found the heartbeat immediately (even with my chubby belly in the way) and he said everything feels and sounds great, so i'm just going to try to stop worrying. i'll go in for my 2nd tri bloods next week anyway and we'll get more info from that. 

anyone have exciting plans for memorial day weekend?


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats Sal and Stephers! So 2 girls and 1 boy so far? I will try one day next week or someday soon to update the front page. I was so sick and tired that I didn't do much change. Do you ladies have names picked out for your little ones yet???


----------



## MommyH

Our little one will be Ean James or Ela Renee (pronounced Ella) :)

So happy you had a great dr appt bexxc!!


----------



## Sal85

Stephers35 said:


> Back from the ultrasound! It's a girl!!! Private ultrasounds are very cool. They just look for the fun stuff. Got a great picture of some really long legs. With two short parents, this should be interesting!



Great pic. We got one just like it, looked so funny in screen all he was getting up to in there! :headspin:

We had names picked out for a while now, this little boy will be Oscar Henry Keen


----------



## Fish&Chips

Stephers what a lovely pic! And congrats on having a girl! 

Bexxc that's great news that the dr is happy with the result. He/she must see lots of results so should have a good understanding of what is good and what isn't.


----------



## CAValleygirl

So exciting that everyone s slowly finding out the gender! I need some help with boy names :)

If you guys are bored, here is a video that my mom took of our ultrasound at 16 weeks. My husband is out of town on business so we wanted to film the whole thing. There are some 3D shots in there so it's pretty cool! 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mg0zdOb9pY


----------



## charlie15

That's funny CA Valley...you can totally embarrass your son in years to come with that!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Cavalley what an amazing video! Thank you so much for sharing! Love your mum's comment about him being popular when he's older. I can't believe how much detail you saw and how active he was. Beautiful. X


----------



## bexxc

fabulous, cavalley!!!!! i just loved watching that!


----------



## Stephers35

Cavalley-that is so cool! Never thought about video taping the us! He's a mover! Yay!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh CAVal, I smiled the entire time I watched this!! Thank you so much for sharing!!! It makes me more excited for my own scan. 2 weeks and 6 days!!


----------



## Bookity

May or may not have started feeling movement, can't wait til it becomes less ambiguous.

Had to buy new maternity clothes because i cant fit the same size i did a year ago. So sad.


----------



## MommyH

Omg what a great video I looooved watching your little man and hearing all your guys' expressions lol so awesome!! I cannot wait until tues I am soooooo excited to find out what our little one is! Did you have a feeling one way or another inside that it was boy or girl? I'm totally on the fence!!!


----------



## Stephers35

MommyH said:


> Omg what a great video I looooved watching your little man and hearing all your guys' expressions lol so awesome!! I cannot wait until tues I am soooooo excited to find out what our little one is! Did you have a feeling one way or another inside that it was boy or girl? I'm totally on the fence!!!

Good luck! This has def been the most exciting event so far! 

We were 90% sure it was a boy. I had dreams about a boy and we naturally referred to it as "he." seems like we were just crazy! We both really wanted a girl, so we're ecstatic about the results!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I was SURE it was a girl until they thought they saw something at 12 weeks. I was shocked, and to be honest, still thought they made a mistake. Of course it's very obvious and no mistake was made.

I'm not gonna lie, I had a few moments of sadness about having a boy because I always imagines myself having a girl. But i think I'm over it now and have embraced the idea of having a little man running around who LOVES their mama more than anything in the world. At least that's what I keep hearing about boys. 

I def wanted to find out, because now I have time to adjust. If I would have thought t was a girl for forty weeks and THEN saw it was a boy, I would have been in shock :)


----------



## MommaBarry

CA Vall I was the same way with my first born. I could only imagine myself with a little girl and felt horrible at my sono when I found it was a boy and was a bit disappointed. Then afterwards, I went out and shopped for my little guy and got excited. And what they say is right, little boys looove their mommies. Even now at 8 my son tells me how pretty I am and it melts my heart.

This go around in the begining I have felt it was a girl, maybe because I want one so badly, but in the last few days have been feeling really strong that it may be another little man. I will be happy either way, since I know we are going to try for another one after our wedding in April and the baby will be about 5 months old. If I dont have a girl this time, maybe the next one will be.


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats Sal & Stephers!!! A boy and a girl, so exciting :)

CAValleygirl- I LOVE the video, your mom is hysterical! Congrats again on your perfect baby boy :)

I don't have a strong feeling either way... Sometimes I refer to the baby as a she and other times as a he, so it'll be a super surprise for me! 2 weeks and 6 days for us too, mommybarry! Can't wait :)


----------



## skweek35

MommaBarry said:


> This go around in the begining I have felt it was a girl, maybe because I want one so badly, but in the last few days have been feeling really strong that it may be another little man. I will be happy either way, since I know we are going to try for another one after our wedding in April and the baby will be about 5 months old. If I dont have a girl this time, maybe the next one will be.

OHG!! We are getting married on 6th April 2013. What is your date? :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm the same as Mommabarry, I was also a little disappointed at finding out my first was a boy but I soon got over it and he's the most gorgeous, loving little man ever. Much more affectionate than his girly friends. Xx


----------



## MommaBarry

skweek35

Not really sure. We are taking a family vacation to florida in april and are going to suprise all of our family and get married one of the evenings we are down their. We are excited!! Just have to figure out what week we are going and then call ahead to schedule our suprise.


----------



## Stephers35

MommyH said:


> Omg what a great video I looooved watching your little man and hearing all your guys' expressions lol so awesome!! I cannot wait until tues I am soooooo excited to find out what our little one is! Did you have a feeling one way or another inside that it was boy or girl? I'm totally on the fence!!!

What time is your sono??????

I'm sure you have others to share with first, but we'll be waiting to find out the gender!


----------



## charlie15

I have my 20 wk scan in 3 weeks on the 20th june. we weren't planning on finding out the babies gender but hearing all you guys finding out kind of makes me undecided now as to whether to find out or not!! My OH doesn't mind at all and wants it be up to me if we find out or not!! aggggrh I don't know now as feel really keen to know. Is there anyone else out there not planning on finding out?? some pros and cons and opinions from others would help me decide!!


----------



## Mrs.326

charlie15 said:


> I have my 20 wk scan in 3 weeks on the 20th june. we weren't planning on finding out the babies gender but hearing all you guys finding out kind of makes me undecided now as to whether to find out or not!! My OH doesn't mind at all and wants it be up to me if we find out or not!! aggggrh I don't know now as feel really keen to know. Is there anyone else out there not planning on finding out?? some pros and cons and opinions from others would help me decide!!

My very best friend since diapers is 2 weeks behind me and she and her husband are NOT finding out the sex of the baby... despite my constant excitement over finding out the gender of our baby in a little less than 3 weeks! Here's how our arguement typically goes:

Me: knowing the sex will allow me to plan and buy things before the baby gets here
Her: not knowing will be the ultimate surprise and things can be purchased after the fact if they don't come in a gender neutral option (which most items do). 

She also gets really sappy about being in the delivery room with just her and her husband and sharing having a more fulfilling birth experience because not only do they get a baby, but the question they've been asking for 9 months will finally be answered. Me, I'm not that mushy... I always argue that point with, "my question will be answered too - I'll just find out 5 months before you!" :) I think it's choice that you have to consider from all angles. Will this create a more enjoyable birth experience? If you find out now will you wish you had waited or will the excitement at that point be worth finding out? There's just a lot to consider. I'm too much of a planner to wait, but I do think it would be pretty awesome to not know until the birth... but I know me, and I know it would drive me crazy (I'm going nuts now! I can't imagine waiting another 6 months!)


----------



## HalfThyme007

ValleyGirl --- LOOOVED the video!! thanks for sharing!! It was sooooo precious!! I couldn't stop smiling -- it was just what I needed today. You need to save that video file in 20 different places so you have it for when he gets married :)

I'm scheduled for a gender scan this Thursday.....hopefully things are clear and we'll be able to find out!! I wish I had the willpower to wait until the very end, but I don't. If we're having a boy I think I'll need some time to adjust....we both want a girl very badly!

My sis is preggo with her third LO, a boy, and she said when they found out it wasn't a girl she literally cried for an entire day lol. She is of course thrilled to have another healthy child now, but it makes me feel better....like it's okay to be a little disappointed for a little while at first.


----------



## Mrs.326

I think it's totally normal and OK to feel a little disappointed if the gender is not what you were hoping for/expecting. I think we all spend so much time picturing our life with our LO's that it's hard not to lean toward one gender when visualizing all of the changes that are about to unfold. I think anyone would tell you it's okay. Can't wait to hear what you're having!! :)


----------



## charlie15

Thanks for the insight into you and your friends views on finding out gender, i think I am going to hang in there and wait til d day! yikes may have to bite my tongue on the 20th though!!

Interesting what you say about gender disappointment and that may be a good reason to find out the gender so that you have time to adjust. But I've kind of done that in my own way...I have convinced myself that I a having a girl (i have always imagined having boys) so since totally believing that I'm having a girl and not a boy I'm now totally happy whatever the gender. Maybe me convincing myself that it's a girl is my way of adjusting to the fact that you can't control what you have even though you have a vision before you get pregnant, if that makes any sense?!


----------



## bexxc

as tempting as it is, we're not finding out either. i have a really strong feeling that it's a boy, but i certainly wouldn't be disappointed if it came out with girl bits! at first i really really wanted a girl, but now that i feel so sure it's a boy, i've gotten myself used to the idea.


----------



## MommyH

We'll I'm back......IT'S A GIRL!! We are very happy and excited but I'd be lying if I said I'm not a little disappointed...I never pictured myself with 2 girls and I think I'm having such a hard time because I feel like I can never love another girl like I love my daughter...I know it will change when she gets here and I will love her just as much and it makes me feel better that this feeling is normal when I was expecting/hoping for a boy...but I feel terrible for not being so excited like I was with my first daughter :( Anyways here are some pictures of our sweet baby Ela Renee :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/dce96d0d.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/c9e32263.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/5e8cce85.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/f49b869f.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/e17d8a48.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/15aad108.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/01090916.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/350536e3.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

:yipee: congrats mommyh!! :wohoo:

Im REALLY hoping we are also having a little girl.

Last night I had a dream, and when I dream about the baby I never know what gender it is. Last night, it was a little girl, who peed all down the front of my shirt :haha: Fingers crossed thats what we have


----------



## bexxc

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw! :hi: baby ela renee!

congrats on your little girl!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the girl MommyH :) 

MommaBarry, I also had a dream last night that I had a little girl. That was the first baby dream I've had :) We'll soon find out if it was right!


----------



## bexxc

i had a dream that i had a little girl too. of course, it ended with me breastfeeding my cat, so i'm not really going to put too much stock in it. :haha:


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats MommyH! Another girl resting on her head! It's so hard when you picture a girl and a boy, but they'll have so much fun together! 

I had dreams about having a boy on a few occasions and everyone kept calling the baby "he." That's what convinced me. My boss was in town and she said that my craving for sweets and the fact that my skin is very clear are signs of a girl. I'm glad she was right!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my acne is out of control.. does this mean a boy?! i find out thursday... finally!


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-Congrats on the little girl! Adorable name! :) 
I understand where you are coming from. I'm on my 3rd girl...I just knew it was a boy this time too...so I was slightly disappointed in the beginning but now I'm excited. Both my girls are so different so I am curious to see how this one will be! :)

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## HalfThyme007

charlie15 said:


> Thanks for the insight into you and your friends views on finding out gender, i think I am going to hang in there and wait til d day! yikes may have to bite my tongue on the 20th though!!
> 
> Interesting what you say about gender disappointment and that may be a good reason to find out the gender so that you have time to adjust. But I've kind of done that in my own way...I have convinced myself that I a having a girl (i have always imagined having boys) so since totally believing that I'm having a girl and not a boy I'm now totally happy whatever the gender. Maybe me convincing myself that it's a girl is my way of adjusting to the fact that you can't control what you have even though you have a vision before you get pregnant, if that makes any sense?!

Woohooo!! How exciting to wait until d day!! Good for you!! What you said makes total sense! I've kind of done the same thing with imagining it's a boy -- and actually, when we talk about the baby we always say "he" and we've only really thrown out boy names. DH is pretty convinced it's a boy, and he's eerily right about things like this......so my "time to adjust" after we find out we're really having a boy (unless miraculously we're having a girl!! :) ) is just time for me to humbly admit that DH was right all along (as usual) haha :haha:

I really am truly ecstatic with either gender -- it's our first and we want at least one of each, so at this point we're beyond thrilled that I'm still pregnant and the baby is healthy! It is such a blessing to be able to have this baby!


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommyH -- massive congrats!!!! I LOVE the name you've chosen -- very classy, but very suitable for an adorable little girl! I bet your daughter is super excited and will make a wonderful big sis! Maybe #3 will be a boy -- third times the charm, right? :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congratulations MommyH!!! Adorable name!

Speaking of names, my husband and I got into it re baby names tonight... He just shot down my three favorite and I cried! He felt bad but didn't know if it was better to lie to me and lead me on through the pregnancy that he liked the names when he really didn't. 

I need some SERIOUS HELP with baby boy names.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have zero names on my baby boy list... not even any "okays" or "likes" ahhh


----------



## charlie15

halfthyme, you're so right, we should be grateful for still being pregnant, so we're both adjusting, can't wait to hear what you are having! You'll have a while to wait for me though ;)

Boys names are HARD! we do have one that we both love and of course one for a girl seeing that's what we're convinced we're having!! girls names are a lot easier, but i too have had some of my life long favourite names shot down :(


----------



## MommaBarry

CAVally.... im so sorry that he shot down you names :nope:

I find it easier with boys to use part of the family in part of their name. Like in the middle name. If we have a boy my OH middle name is Thomas. So all we had to do it find a name that went with that, that we both agreed on. And we both agreed on Jack. So if my little bundle of joy has a third leg he will be baby Jack Thomas. 

For some reason I find it easier to come up with boy names then girl


----------



## MommaBarry

In the same respect I totally shot down my OH life long boy name. He wanted Rant Casey (its even part of his email address :haha:)

No way was I naming my son Rant :dohh:


----------



## mellllly

Boys names are hard! You have to think of one you like but is still going to suit a 30 year old man, It took us ages to decide on Leo so if this one turns out to be a boy we are screwed as we have used the only name for a boy we could agree on!

I really like short names like Leo, Max, Ben - but the hubby doesnt really like Max or Ben
Girls names are easier because they are lovely and cute and they will always stay that way - but funnily the names I liked when I was pregnant with Leo and Sophie for girls I am now not really keen on, strange how tastes change!


----------



## Olivette

I actually MCed. Would you be able to move me over to the Not Forgotten? Thanks x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Olivette, I am so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are ok? :hugs:

Lol Bexxc!!

Congrats on another gorgeous girly Mommyh!! 

I too am secretly hoping for a girl this time. No clues at the scan on Monday so FX. I always imagined myself with a girl and.. and I hate to say this.. I think I will be so much more excited for the rest of my pregnancy knowing it's a little girl. I would love to wait until the birth, which is what I originally had planned, but I'm just too impatient and would love the rest of the pregnancy to either get totally over excited about having a girl or adjusting to the fact I'm having a boy. God that sounds awful.

Names wise, like mellly we used the only boys name we could agree on last time. My dh vetoed my favourites: Sebastian, Elliott and Ethan. I have no idea on boys names now. If it's a girl my dh loooves Alice. It was on our short list last time and I do really like it, I'm just wondering if it's the one. I would love a really pretty name - possibly a longer one than Alice. My name is Ann so I'm fed up with short, boring names!! I love my middle name Elizabeth though and would happily shorten it to Beth. Think we are waiting until we know the sex to think properly.

So my bump is getting more baby like now but I can see people looking and wondering. Generally people don't notice it but I'm so flat chested now I've finished bfeeding that it protrudes quite far out in comparison!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Olivette - so sorry to hear your news :( Big hugs to you :hugs:

DH also shot down the names I've had picked for both boy and girl since I was 10! I couldn't believe he actually said no, but I agree that it's something we both need to be happy with. My grandfather's name was Rock and we shared a really special bond when I was younger so I've always said I would name my baby boy Rock but DH thinks it is ridiculous... we've agreed for it to be a middle name instead (all of my friends and family know that I have been holding onto this name, so I'm sure they'll call the baby Rock anyway... if it's a boy). The girl names I had picked out were Emily and Quinn and DH knows girls with both names that were apparently pretty loose in college and refuses to give our child that name... stupid hoochies! Both of our moms are named Elizabeth, so that was an easy middle name, but we're still struggling with a girls first name. We both love Audrey, but after researching the characteristics common for that name I can't possibly give that name to my child because it is so opposite of me or my husband... (I'll give you the website, but I'll warn you now... If you do NOT want to know the meaning and possibly ruin a perfectly good name... DON'T LOOK!!! it's www.kabalarian.com). I wish I hadn't looked at that website in the first place - naming our child would have been much easier without it!

Anyway - sorry for the rant. haha: MommaBarry!) We've agreed on Davis Rock DeRosa for a boy and possibly Andi Elizabeth DeRosa for a girl (but that one is still undecided... we keep going back and forth)


----------



## Mrs.326

Just wanted to add that I still love the name Audrey and think it is beautiful... and of course not all people named Audrey act the same (like I said, I wish I had never found that website), but considering my family and how strong willed we all are, the characteristics of Audrey would not blend well with our family... but it is still a beautiful name.


----------



## MommaBarry

Lol Mrs 326.

So I checked out that website did our girls name (for a girl we are leaning towards Madalyn Jane) I liked what I read, excpet the can be frustrated in life part. Then I did my own name, and it was dead on!! Thank you for sharing that website


----------



## Mrs.326

Isn't it freaky how accurate they are?! I did every person in my family (and even some friends of ours) and they were all dead on! Of course, some things can be interpreted differently, but it was scary how right it was, so I decided we better find a name that fit better with our current family dynamics :)


----------



## bexxc

i tried out our perspective names too! strangely, they both (boy or girl) described perfectly how i envision our children so i guess i'll stick with them.


----------



## charlie15

interesting site, still like our chosen names and what they said and surprisingly did my own and OH's names and eerily accurate!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

MommaBarry said:


> CAVally.... im so sorry that he shot down you names :nope:
> 
> I find it easier with boys to use part of the family in part of their name. Like in the middle name. If we have a boy my OH middle name is Thomas. So all we had to do it find a name that went with that, that we both agreed on. And we both agreed on Jack. So if my little bundle of joy has a third leg he will be baby Jack Thomas.
> 
> For some reason I find it easier to come up with boy names then girl

Haha, keep 'em coming! Help a sister out :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mrs.326 said:


> Olivette - so sorry to hear your news :( Big hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> DH also shot down the names I've had picked for both boy and girl since I was 10! I couldn't believe he actually said no, but I agree that it's something we both need to be happy with. My grandfather's name was Rock and we shared a really special bond when I was younger so I've always said I would name my baby boy Rock but DH thinks it is ridiculous... we've agreed for it to be a middle name instead (all of my friends and family know that I have been holding onto this name, so I'm sure they'll call the baby Rock anyway... if it's a boy). The girl names I had picked out were Emily and Quinn and DH knows girls with both names that were apparently pretty loose in college and refuses to give our child that name... stupid hoochies! Both of our moms are named Elizabeth, so that was an easy middle name, but we're still struggling with a girls first name. We both love Audrey, but after researching the characteristics common for that name I can't possibly give that name to my child because it is so opposite of me or my husband... (I'll give you the website, but I'll warn you now... If you do NOT want to know the meaning and possibly ruin a perfectly good name... DON'T LOOK!!! it's www.kabalarian.com). I wish I hadn't looked at that website in the first place - naming our child would have been much easier without it!
> 
> Anyway - sorry for the rant. haha: MommaBarry!) We've agreed on Davis Rock DeRosa for a boy and possibly Andi Elizabeth DeRosa for a girl (but that one is still undecided... we keep going back and forth)

Were you as sad as I was when your DH shot down your names? I felt like a part of me died since I have had them on a list for over five years (emotional and over dramatic, that's for sure!!)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Oh, and Mrs... I just checked out that site and it's description for me was so DEAD ON it kind of freaked me out!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I was super bummed... We've literally been arguing about this name since we started dating... I was very up front about the name and he was very upfront about his opinions on the name, lol! I'm sure if he had shot them down right now I would have been very emotional and upset about it, but I've had 4 years to cope... not that it really has made it any easier. I always wanted to name my child after my grandpa... ah well. 

And the site is freakishly dead on! :) It's good to know I'm not the only one that felt like it read into my personality perfectly!


----------



## CharlieKeys

We have our girls name Phoebe Anne but jsut cannot find a boys name.... we have Oscar but we don't 'love' it.... :( I just know this baby is going to be a boy so we need to make a decision soon lol


----------



## skweek35

MommaBarry said:


> skweek35
> 
> Not really sure. We are taking a family vacation to florida in april and are going to suprise all of our family and get married one of the evenings we are down their. We are excited!! Just have to figure out what week we are going and then call ahead to schedule our suprise.

Oh wow!! that would be lovely!! I wish I had the confidence to do that. I have to always be super organised and know what is happening way ahead of time - way too much of a control freak!! 
I would also not be able to keep that big a secrect for so long! 

What plans have you made so far?


----------



## skweek35

I so know how you all feel! 
I had my heart set for years on naming my daughter Freya. Then a colleague went and named her daughter Freya - so that ones out. 

Then I found a new name - Carys. DF totally shot is down - I was gutted!!! 
He has a long name - Stephen and loves that some people call him Steve while his family call him Stephen - so he feels like he has 2 names. 
He would like to have a longer name for our child that could be shortened. So now to hunt for a longer name and possibly keep the shorter names for the second names.


----------



## lambchops

My OH keeps coming up with nothing but ridiculous names for our babies, then wonders why im like god no!!! One serious suggestion if our twins were both boys, Ronnie and Reggie.....deadly serious he was, he thinks its nice they go together and theres been a Ronnie and Reggie, so it like 'goes' not the fact that they were mad head criminals thats why theyre so infamous. He doesnt get why im like OH WHAT THE HELL?! at all his suggestions.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have had my girls name forever and thankfully DH loves it: fiona elizabeth

boys name.. big blank!! lol


----------



## bexxc

thank goodness dh and i agree on names. i would be so sad if i couldn't have my names- 
bryn morgan for a girlie
johnny ray for a little man


----------



## Mrs.326

Lambchops... my best friend's dad is an identical twin. His name is Timmy and his brother's name is Jimmy... no joke. You can't tell them apart (even now in their 50s!) so we just call them "Immy" when we don't know for sure which brother we're talking to. Hahaha...


----------



## lambchops

Mrs.326 said:


> Lambchops... my best friend's dad is an identical twin. His name is Timmy and his brother's name is Jimmy... no joke. You can't tell them apart (even now in their 50s!) so we just call them "Immy" when we don't know for sure which brother we're talking to. Hahaha...

Remind me never to tell OH about Timmy and Jimmy, that will go on his possiblity list! haha I get pretty scared sometimes about his thought processes on these things!


----------



## MommyH

My name wasn't even on that website lol but our daughters was right on and I like our new little girls results too :)


----------



## Viking15

We have a boy's name picked out. Alessandro Tomas. But we are totally stuck trying to pick a girl's name. Our last name starts with A so I don't want any girl's name ending with A. I LOVE Isabel, but HATE that it is so popular right now. So, it's out. I'm thinking about Carmen, but he doesn't. I liked Carolyn a lot, but apparently this is my DH's ex's name... That's out. I like Madeline, but he's meh about it. So around and around we go. 
I checked my name on that website and found it quite interesting. It was pretty close to all true! So of it wasn't, but most of it! 
We have our anatomy scan next week. My DH can hardly wait. I didn't want to find out, but now I'm looking forward to knowing. I think it will help me bond better. Right now, I'm just kinda freaked out. I planned for this baby for so many years. But now that it is becoming a reality I'm a bit scared wondering how I'm going to do this. 
I'm wondering when I'm going to start feeling the baby move in there?


----------



## ashleywalton

Since everyone is chatting about names, we chose Lanay Rayne for our little baby girl. Lanay is my husbands grandmothers middle name. We've always had a pretty easy time picking girl names, the boy names were tougher and we have still yet to have a boy...lol. 
Hope everyone is feeling good and enjoying their 2nd trimester. I go to the doctor tomorrow and I have a list of things to talk about. I hope I get all my questions answered.


----------



## hollsarena

I like Zane Milo and hubby likes Milo Jeffrey for a boy and for a girl I like Maci Lynn and he likes Isabelle Lynn. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mrs.326

hollsarena said:


> I like Zane Milo and hubby likes Milo Jeffrey for a boy and for a girl I like Maci Lynn and he likes Isabelle Lynn. What do you guys think?

I love all 4 of those names! Milo is precious! And Zane is not something you hear that often, so that gets bonus points in my book. I have a few friends named Maci and they're all so sweet, so I think that's a great name. Isabelle has always been a favorite (I love the nickname Izzy), but it's gaining popularity right now because it's a variation of Isabella. Good luck choosing! :)


----------



## hollsarena

Milo has deep meaning for me...thats why it will at least be in the babys name should it be a boy. Lynn is the middle name of both my inlaws so thats the girls middle name...but the rest we just can't get. I LOVE Isabelle (and yes call her Izzy) I just don't like how popular its becoming. Jeffrey is my father-in-laws name as well as my step father...so hubby wants to include that so I may just got with his names...I like them both...but I like my choices better...lol.


----------



## MommyH

hollsarena said:


> I like Zane Milo and hubby likes Milo Jeffrey for a boy and for a girl I like Maci Lynn and he likes Isabelle Lynn. What do you guys think?

I love his boy name and your girl name :) love Milo and Maci!!


----------



## Mrs.326

You should use his boy name and your girl name :) That way you both have a chance to name the baby!


----------



## hollsarena

So far that seems to be the vote is Maci or Milo...I appriciate all opinions:) This may be the deciding factor in my babys name...lol. I'm pathetic I know!


----------



## Bookity

I also like Milo and Maci.

Not sure what we're doing about names. Definitely my husband wants to name a girl Vanessa. I believe he wants Nadia as a middle name. For a boy it might be Benjamin, except my husband would not want him called Ben or Benny and that doesn't seem like a realistic expectation to me. I'm searching for another name that might be less prone to nick names (since DH dislikes them so much).


----------



## wishfulmom2b

team blue! ultrasound was great. amazing seeing it in 3d and they gave soo many pictures that they werent suppose too :) they said it was too cute not too! also got the ultasound on dvd! today was great!


----------



## bexxc

congrats, wishful!!!!! such exciting news!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wonderful news, wishful!! Congrats :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i need help with boy names! i like murray because its my moms madien name (we are very close). my husband likes it, but doesnt love it. BUT he said he would gladly name our baby boy murray because a. it has meaning and b. i am the one carrying it, laboring it, and he likes it anyways...

you think he is being nice and settling? i dont want that.


----------



## MommyH

I think he loves you and wants you to be happy and that's all that should matter ;)


----------



## MommyH

And big congrats!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

I have been feeling the baby roll around in my lower abdomen for some days now but have not felt her/him externaly. Tonight I was laying on the sofa with my hand on my tummy and thump, I felt the first little kick :happydance: yelled at OH who was doing dishes to hurry over and the LO did it again for daddy. Definetly a wonderful feeling :cloud9:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

MommyH said:


> I think he loves you and wants you to be happy and that's all that should matter ;)

thanks! he really does just want me to be happy but i want him to love the name too.. maybe i am being to picky and should be happy he wants me so happy


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats on finding out you're having a boy! That is sweet of your husband :)

AFM, I'm really having a bad night. I went to the doctor today and was put on bed rest. Ugh. I don't even know what to think or say right now. I'm only 18 weeks, I have 2 little girls at home all day with me...I just don't know...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so sorry about bed rest, what was the reasoning, if you dont mind me asking..


----------



## ashleywalton

Having braxton hicks, cramping when I do anything around the house, when I walk I feel like my legs are going to give out on me, low back pain...all the things I had with my 2nd baby just a lot earlier this time. I was 7 months with her and still had her a month early...
Thanks for asking...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh so sorry. i have cramps in my legs too and a sciatica and some days i cant even walk. luckily i am not working right now and have no other kids... i cant imagine it with two little ones...

sending you a :hugs:


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats on your boy Wishful!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Oh Ashley, I hope everything is ok!!! :hugs: Bed rest sounds like a nightmare. Can you get some help?


----------



## colsy

Hope everyone is happy and well. I've been offline for a week or so, so I have probably missed lots of news. All fine here - finally reaching the other side of nausea, tho I still can't eat properly - I am very hungry for lots of the time, but I can only eat what I really really want, and sometimes that can be slightly difficult to procure at that very moment! Had my scheduled 16-week midwife appt yesterday (tho I am actually 17 weeks) - not much to report TBH, apart from she found the baby's heart beat really quickly (despite my anterior placenta) and it sounded good and strong. :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

:hugs: Ashley.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Congrats on the boy, Wishful!! So exciting!!!

Sorry to hear about the bedrest Ashley! Hope you can get some help....I don't know how you do it with two little ones! :hugs:


As for me..........looks like we're having a girl!!! :wohoo: The little stinker had her legs crossed and wouldn't give us a good shot! The doc had me empty my bladder, switched to transvag US, had my butt in the air, leaning on my hips -- basically every position imaginable and still the little bugger wouldn't show us a clear shot of the goods! BUT, the doc said he is almost positive based on what he saw that it's a girl. So technically there's still a chance it could be a boy......guess I'll find out in three weeks when I go back for the 20 week measurements. :yipee:


For all you with little boys on the way, here's a list of boy names I've seen/heard recently, though I'd share: :)

Max (<-- looove this name!!)
Ethan 

Xavier

Noah

Stephen

Gunnar (my husband's idea, I'm not sure if it's a real name or not...but he's a gun aficionado and thought it was a great name for a boy lol)

Jack


----------



## CAValleygirl

MommaBarry said:


> I have been feeling the baby roll around in my lower abdomen for some days now but have not felt her/him externaly. Tonight I was laying on the sofa with my hand on my tummy and thump, I felt the first little kick :happydance: yelled at OH who was doing dishes to hurry over and the LO did it again for daddy. Definetly a wonderful feeling :cloud9:

I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congrats on team blue, Wishful!!


----------



## bexxc

CAValleygirl said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> I have been feeling the baby roll around in my lower abdomen for some days now but have not felt her/him externaly. Tonight I was laying on the sofa with my hand on my tummy and thump, I felt the first little kick :happydance: yelled at OH who was doing dishes to hurry over and the LO did it again for daddy. Definetly a wonderful feeling :cloud9:
> 
> I'm so jealous!!!Click to expand...

me too!!!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

HalfThyme007 said:


> Congrats on the boy, Wishful!! So exciting!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bedrest Ashley! Hope you can get some help....I don't know how you do it with two little ones! :hugs:
> 
> 
> As for me..........looks like we're having a girl!!! :wohoo: The little stinker had her legs crossed and wouldn't give us a good shot! The doc had me empty my bladder, switched to transvag US, had my butt in the air, leaning on my hips -- basically every position imaginable and still the little bugger wouldn't show us a clear shot of the goods! BUT, the doc said he is almost positive based on what he saw that it's a girl. So technically there's still a chance it could be a boy......guess I'll find out in three weeks when I go back for the 20 week measurements. :yipee:
> 
> 
> For all you with little boys on the way, here's a list of boy names I've seen/heard recently, though I'd share: :)
> 
> Max (<-- looove this name!!)
> Ethan
> 
> Xavier
> 
> Noah
> 
> Stephen
> 
> Gunnar (my husband's idea, I'm not sure if it's a real name or not...but he's a gun aficionado and thought it was a great name for a boy lol)
> 
> Jack

Haha sounds like you were trying every position to get a shot of the goods!! I love that you're having a girl and I also love some of the boy names you suggested. Noah was my number ONE and my husband shot it down :(


----------



## CAValleygirl

Oh Ashley, I am so sorry. Did your doctor say this was indefinite, or just for a short amount of time??


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay for the little girl!!! :happydance:

Hehe my DS name is Noah and if this one is a boy it will be Jack.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks everyone! Your support and kindness made me smile this morning. He did not say if its going to be the whole time, but as my husband said, it usually only gets worse cause you get bigger and there is more pressure on your body, so we will just have to wait and see. I go back June 28th. My husband has a rotating schedule so he's home a lot since he works a couple swing and night shifts. My mom is off for summer in another week so she'll be around to help. I know I will have help, but its still going to be hard if this is how its going to be the whole time. I have coached cheer for 7 years and I had to tell my best friend(she coaches with me) that I can't coach this year. I'll be pregnant the whoooole season. Aaahhh!! I've been coaching the same girls the past few years so I'm really sad about that.
Anyway, enough for the rant!
Congrats on team pink! So excited to have another person having a little girl with me. Do you have a name picked out? 
Boy names I like: Grant, Graham, Ethan, Elliot, Evan...none of which my husband likes...lol


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme, congrats on the girl! (maybe :)) Hopefully you'll know for sure at your next appointment!

Ashley - so sorry to hear about bed rest :( Although, it's good to hear about all the help and support you'll have. Gotta take care of that little girl in there! Here's hoping bedrest is very short lived and you can get back to your normal routine soon!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

anyone have a middle name for the name Murray. pretty sure we are naming our baby boy but have no idea on middle name. murray is a family name and there is no other family name that we'd want to use for a middle name.

ANY IDEAS?! Murray _________ Eaton


----------



## natasharobin

wishfulmom2b said:


> anyone have a middle name for the name Murray. pretty sure we are naming our baby boy but have no idea on middle name. murray is a family name and there is no other family name that we'd want to use for a middle name.
> 
> ANY IDEAS?! Murray _________ Eaton

I looked up on a website and some suggestions were: Liam, Riley, Gavin, George, Aaron and Felix. Not sure if any of these appeal to you but here you go :)


----------



## ashleywalton

wishfulmom2b said:


> anyone have a middle name for the name Murray. pretty sure we are naming our baby boy but have no idea on middle name. murray is a family name and there is no other family name that we'd want to use for a middle name.
> 
> ANY IDEAS?! Murray _________ Eaton

James?


----------



## HalfThyme007

wishfulmom2b said:


> anyone have a middle name for the name Murray. pretty sure we are naming our baby boy but have no idea on middle name. murray is a family name and there is no other family name that we'd want to use for a middle name.
> 
> ANY IDEAS?! Murray _________ Eaton

Charles?

Jefferson? I know that's long for a middle name...but it kinda goes with Murray...


----------



## HalfThyme007

Ashley -- you're in good company this weekend, I just got put on bedrest too! Came home from work and was bleeding so tried to pull it together enough to drive myself to the ER (DH wasn't home yet and I couldn't get a hold of my OB). Everything checked out, ultrasound looked good, doc said it could have been a small SCH or irritated cervix. Sure freaked me out!! Hope he's right!

Anyway....glad to be home, glad everything is ok for the moment. Trying to calm down and be grateful. Has anyone else ever had to get a hold of their OB after hours? Mine was such a joke! the voicemail kept cycling me back through instead of transferring me to the doctor on call. Great way to amplify the hysteria of a crazy pregnant lady!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Omg halfthyme!!! You poor thing! Thankfully it wasnt bad news!!! Enjoy your weekend and RELAX :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks for the suggestions people!

and so sorry halfthyme.. hope it doesnt happen again and everything is ok! that is upsetting that you couldnt get ahold of an OB. my midwifes have always answered on the first or second ring. thats no way to help ease your mind..


----------



## Viking15

HalfThyme007 said:


> Ashley -- you're in good company this weekend, I just got put on bedrest too! Came home from work and was bleeding so tried to pull it together enough to drive myself to the ER (DH wasn't home yet and I couldn't get a hold of my OB). Everything checked out, ultrasound looked good, doc said it could have been a small SCH or irritated cervix. Sure freaked me out!! Hope he's right!
> 
> Anyway....glad to be home, glad everything is ok for the moment. Trying to calm down and be grateful. Has anyone else ever had to get a hold of their OB after hours? Mine was such a joke! the voicemail kept cycling me back through instead of transferring me to the doctor on call. Great way to amplify the hysteria of a crazy pregnant lady!

Such a scare! I'm glad things are ok in there. You must have been completely panicked. Stupid OBs.


----------



## Mrs.326

Halfthyme, so sorry to hear about the scare! Take care and rest up!


----------



## bexxc

oh, halfthyme. i'm so sorry you had such a scare! hope you're feeling well. keep rested!


----------



## Bookity

Sorry to hear about the bedrest halfthyme and ashley. No fun just lying around, but do everything you can for those babies!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## charlie15

Sorry to hear your scare halfthyme. Take it easy x


----------



## ashleywalton

HalfThyme007 said:


> Ashley -- you're in good company this weekend, I just got put on bedrest too! Came home from work and was bleeding so tried to pull it together enough to drive myself to the ER (DH wasn't home yet and I couldn't get a hold of my OB). Everything checked out, ultrasound looked good, doc said it could have been a small SCH or irritated cervix. Sure freaked me out!! Hope he's right!
> 
> Anyway....glad to be home, glad everything is ok for the moment. Trying to calm down and be grateful. Has anyone else ever had to get a hold of their OB after hours? Mine was such a joke! the voicemail kept cycling me back through instead of transferring me to the doctor on call. Great way to amplify the hysteria of a crazy pregnant lady!

Oh my goodness! So sorry that happened to you but so happy you and baby are okay! Relax although that is not easy to do I know. I've never tried to get ahold of OB after hours, I would probably just go straight to ER.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Halfthyme, do you think the bleed was because of the transvaginal ultrasound? I had a very small amount of old blood today and we bd-ed the other night so I think I may have a low lying placenta which I should find out about at the 20 week scan. Oh, and yes, I had my bleed on a friday and even that was a nightmare and I found it near impossible to get any help. Even when I did it was minimal... no scan or doppler. Thank goodness I had a doppler! x


----------



## HalfThyme007

Fish&Chips said:


> Halfthyme, do you think the bleed was because of the transvaginal ultrasound? I had a very small amount of old blood today and we bd-ed the other night so I think I may have a low lying placenta which I should find out about at the 20 week scan. Oh, and yes, I had my bleed on a friday and even that was a nightmare and I found it near impossible to get any help. Even when I did it was minimal... no scan or doppler. Thank goodness I had a doppler! x

I thought about that......the doc did mess around a lot down there and he poked my belly a ton to get LO to move. What worried me was that it was such fresh/red blood....if it had been from the day before wouldn't it be brown/old? I probably overreacted......but there was a significant amount -- if I wasn't pregnant, I would have thought for sure AF had arrived.

Sorry to hear you had to deal with a nightmare situation on a Friday, too! But also SO glad to hear everything worked out ok :) Thanks for sharing, Fish :)

The bleeding has stopped and I haven't had any pain....so hopefully the OB takes me off bedrest Monday. I'm so relieved the bleeding stopped!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

here's some photos from my gender/4d scan. i was only 16w4d so the 3d are not as detailed as you would usually see but of course i think he is adorable! hope no one thinks these are creepy looking...

this is in the beginning when he was sleeping (resting his hand on his cheek)
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/janellepollard/SSS_19.jpg

then he woke up and made tons of hand signals (almost looked like he was clapping!)
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/janellepollard/SSS_33.jpg

at the end he sat indian style and looked at peace :)
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/janellepollard/SSS_30.jpg

and heres the money shot that proves i am team blue!
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/janellepollard/SSS_41.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amazing scan pics! Thanks for sharing. 

Halftyme, I'm so pleased to hear it's stopped. Not sure about the colour but the fact there wasn't any pain is such a good sign. Do you know your blood type yet? If you're rhesus negative make sure you get your anti d jab as I had to remind them here! 

I've had some more brown bleeding today but it wasn't as much as last week but more than yesterday. I'm going to see how it goes over the weekend and if it gets heavier I'll call the community midwives. X


----------



## MommaBarry

wishful those are beautiful scan pics! Thanks for sharing :flower:


----------



## bexxc

wishful! the scan pics are so cute! i love the indian style pic. so adorable!


----------



## charlie15

lovely scan pics, love the thinking one with chin on hand!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Adorable scan pics Wishful!!! Love it!!

Fish -- thanks for the help, luckily I'm A+ and don't have to worry about the Rh factor. Sorry you're still bleeding! Can I commend you on how calm/cool/collected you are?? Just reading your post makes me feel more calm! I know that sounds weird.....but I really appreciate it! Normally I pride myself on being level-headed but apparently when I'm pregnant that goes out the window (like everything else lol). Hope the bleeding stops soon Fish!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks all!

its another gloomy day here where i live. been rainy for a few days so DH and i are off to buy baby things... i tred to play it off like i was sad it was raining again but inside i was so excited haha!! perfect shopping weather!


----------



## Mrs.326

Beautiful scan pics, wishful!! :) what a handsome lil boy!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Love your scan pics, Wishful!

I'm so excited because my husband is FINALLY coming home today after being on the road for work for approx 4 weeks! It will be nice to have a bit more help around here. I wonder if he will notice a big change in my bump because I don't really notice one!

And just a few more days until we go out of town for the weekend to celebrate our anniversary and my birthday (which isnt until June 11)!!


----------



## bexxc

having blood drawn for second tri screening today. hope it doesn't take them 3 and a half weeks to get me the results again!


----------



## MommaBarry

CAVal Have a blast this weekend and happy early birthday 

Bexx good luck with the blood work. Hope you get positive results quickly.


LO has been moving up a storm the last few days. Last night I was lying in bed with my hand on my lower abdomen and could feel the baby moving around. Crazy feeling but loving it :thumbup: However, not liking the occasional kick in the cervix I have been gettting, ouch.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cavalley how have you coped on your own? I bet it's lovely having him back. 

Halftyme, I wasn't that calm when it first happened! But thank you. I guess as I went through the tests and everything last week that I'm confident all will be the same this time. Xx


----------



## bexxc

Fish&Chips said:


> Cavalley how have you coped on your own?

seriously! between working and grad school i'd be wearing dirty clothes and eating out of cans if dh wasn't around to pick up the slack!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too!


----------



## HalfThyme007

bexxc said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Cavalley how have you coped on your own?
> 
> seriously! between working and grad school i'd be wearing dirty clothes and eating out of cans if dh wasn't around to pick up the slack!Click to expand...

Ditto!! You just earned like a 500 point mommy-awesomeness bonus CAVal! 4 weeks away from DH is hard under normal circumstances......but being pregnant, that takes it to a whole new level that I'm not sure I can comprehend lol. You are going to have a fab vacation!


----------



## CAValleygirl

You guys are sweet! Luckily, I was pretty much ok, except at night because i always get scared when I'm alone. Since I bought my pregnancy pillow, I figured there wasn't any room for him in the bed anyway!

It was SOOO nice to have him back yesterday. We went to a nice dinner and he couldn't get his hands off my belly. I find it interesting how some men look at their pregnant wives strangely (like, eww you have a baby in there) and some can't think their wives have ever looked more beautiful. Luckily, my husband seems OBSESSED with me right now haha. And thankfully, my sex drive has come back so we're having fun. TMI???


----------



## MommaBarry

Ugh I envy the return of your sex drive. I am sooo thankful my OH has been very understanding but I don't know how much longer he can go without some kind of "attention" Im just not a good faker :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Bookity

My husband is a bit irritating on that front. He points at my belly and says "occupado", so he doesn't want any "fun" until after baby. Of course I have zero desire right now, but that doesn't keep me from being annoyed.

Oh well, sorry I'm moping.


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry I'm so with you :shrug: just can't seem to completely kick this yucky feeling...hubby is lucky if he gets any action once a month lol he has been very understanding, it's amazing! I want to get it on and think about it often but when the actual action is going to happen I shut down and it's the last thing I want...hopefully he continues to understand till I get better! He is also so in love with my changing body and constantly telling me lately how beautiful and sexy I am and how much he loves my belly...I love this man to death!


----------



## bexxc

MommaBarry said:


> Ugh I envy the return of your sex drive. I am sooo thankful my OH has been very understanding but I don't know how much longer he can go without some kind of "attention" Im just not a good faker :winkwink: :haha:

hrumph! i feel the same way! i've never felt so unsexy in my entire life! i hope my sex drive returns someday!


----------



## HalfThyme007

lol you guys are hilarious...."occupado" is right! I don't know what's gotten into me, but whenever I'm not feeling yucky, and sometimes even when I am, I can't get enough! Just hugging DH gets me all riled up! Unfortunately, he has somewhat of the "occupado" mentality as well and is reluctant to get down and dirty (unless it's an emergency and he can't hold out any longer). The weird thing is, I strictly only want BD (or a footrub!)..everything else is too sensitive and/or painful to touch right now.....I've actually told him the rule is anything between my pelvic bone and my neck is off limits. :haha: He's such a good sport. I must say ladies, for all the smack the world talks about men (and all the smack I personally talk about men sometimes), I think we all got pretty lucky with the ones we found!

PS: for the record, I don't think there's anything that qualifies as TMI on this board.....lol


----------



## CAValleygirl

Are any of you ladies itchy?? I cannot stop scratching my belly, back, legs and arms!! So annoying!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i itch until i bleed on my legs, esp. behind my knees! its been cold in boston and i cant even take a warm shower because its painful!

ok girls i need your help.

i know that its normal to have no bump or weight gain at 17 weeks but for some reason today it hit me bad and i got depressed and felt there is something wrong. like where is my bump?? i asked my husband if he thought i changed shape but it was slow since march, so maybe i didnt notice? he said my boobs MIGHT be a bit bigger. i said "i have a push up bra on" haha.

someone tell me to relax! :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

So glad it's not just me with 0 sex drive! I think we've done it 3 times since I got pregnant!


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh ladies - no such thing at TMI on here!! 
on the sex drive front - hhmmm I've become a bit of a rabbit! (as long as I have energy!) Weekends are usually a bit of a fest for him! He is not complaining! 

Itchy - yup got that too!! back, arms, legs, head, bump, nipples!! Most times I have to find ladylike ways of relieving the itch!! 

wishfulmom2b - I had no sign of a bump till last week when I was almost 18 weeks! No need to worry, your bump will come in time. Some bumps take longer to pop out.


----------



## MommaBarry

I have been super itchy too!! I have even noticed my hair seems a bit dryer. I know its completly normal but its annoying :wacko: I always forget to put my lotion on after my shower. Speaking of are you ladies remembering to take your prenatal vitamins? Some days I forget and then I feel really guilty :nope:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Is it totally terrible if we don't take them? I am rubbish at taking tablets but was taking Vit D and iron but since my morning sickness I gag at the slightest thing and last week throw up all over my bedroom carpet after taking the tiniest iron tablet so I haven't dared take anything since. Apparently my blood levels are all ok?


----------



## bexxc

oh! the itchiness! i really thought it was all in my head! ack! i can't talk about it. it's making it worse!

every now and then i think i do forget to take my prenatal vitamin...or at least i honestly can't remember if i took it and then i worry that if i go to take another one, i'll be doubling up (which i also worry about). i'm such a scatterbrain. i think i need one of those old person compartmentalized pill holders.


----------



## AMM1031

Things will get better as time goes on, some people dont have sex their entire pregnancy becuase they just dont feel it. Some people have NO sex drive and others cant get enough just the difference in peope.
Just like if this is your first pregnancy its normal not to start showing until you are between 18-20 weeks. Your body is still changing and getting used to everything, with my first son I didnt show anything major until almost 20 weeks and then it was BAM, belly..This time I am having twins and starting showing earlier.
The itchness is normal also, just try to keep it lotioned up all the time, it gets worse the later into pregnancy you get, its just from your skin streching all over. Shea butter works wonders but you have to reply during the day like two or three times .
Sounds like everyone is having good pregnancies. Off to work I go for the day! 
Happy Wednesday


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH I'm just bursting and have to share what I'm planning on putting together for DF for father day! 

https://www.laboursoflovebabygifts.co...elt-p-295.html 

I'm not buying from them but instead I'm putting one together myself. I already have most of the bits and bobs needed and have ordered the belt and booklet. Will need to buy the goggles and mask though but will do that on my shopping rounds on friday. Cant wait to put it all together now! 
He says he isnt doing nappy changes - well now we will see! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

I think my DH is finally learning to love my new body. When the bloat first started I could tell it was a bit of a turn off for him, but now he puts his hands on my belly any chance he gets, talks to the baby, tells me I'm beautiful... I think it's growing on him ;) My sex drive is still a little iffy... it comes in waves. Some days I'm all for it and some days I'm not interested in the least! Poor guy, he's being a good sport though. And the itching! Oh the itching! My nipples have been the worst, but I feel like I'm constantly scratching my belly too. My bump has been the same size for about 3 weeks now (still pretty small, I can just tell a difference when I look down, everyone else says it looks like maybe I ate a bit too much at lunch :haha:), but I can't stop scratching! My body butter does help, but come mid-day when I don't have it with me, I'm scratching up a storm!


----------



## Bookity

Ah, I love you ladies! Interesting conversations today!

As far as vitamins, I have heard that they are more for mother's sake than baby's. Baby will take everything it needs and mom gets what's left over. If you eat really well you'll probably be fine. I do think there are gummy vitamins you can take if you can't swallow pills.


----------



## skweek35

Looks like the link I posted for the tool belt doesnt work - here is a different link. 
Hope it works this time 

https://babydreamsnappycakes.bttrad...d=86F367DA4E13762FE040BB0A472B6593&mediaIdx=4

Or even this one 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Daddys-B...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item3a757b465d


----------



## Viking15

skweek35 said:


> Looks like the link I posted for the tool belt doesnt work - here is a different link.
> Hope it works this time
> 
> https://babydreamsnappycakes.bttrad...d=86F367DA4E13762FE040BB0A472B6593&mediaIdx=4
> 
> Or even this one
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Daddys-B...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item3a757b465d

^:rofl:^



We haven't had sex since conception. My dh is very turned off by my body. Fine with me. :winkwink: 
I have a rash on my upper belly. Just started a couple of days ago. It doesn't feel itchy, but I have been putting lotion on my belly. I am not sure if it is from the lotion or not. Dr Google stresses me out. I know that it is a symptom of something, but I am afraid to look. 
I forget to take my prenatal about once a week and I feel super guilty about it too. I am trying to be better. I was really good about it all thru TTC and thru my 1st tri, but for some reason I am forgetting now. I sometimes forget I am preggers.


----------



## skweek35

Have even found a 'baby and daddy nap schedule' and 'Toolbelt tips'! :rofl: 
Lets see if I can remember how to add pics! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/NewDaddyToolbelt-Tips1.jpg

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/NewDaddyToolbelt-Nap1.jpg


----------



## CAValleygirl

Cute idea, skweek!

I definitely "popped" sometime in my 16th week. Some people will prob just think that I look chubby, but the people who know me immediately think I'm looking pregnant these days. I'm also really short (5') and pretty petite, and since I have a pretty short torso, there's nowhere else for this baby to go but OUT! Haha

How tall are you, wishful?


----------



## charlie15

I popped this week at 18 weeks and I have to say for the 1st time since getting pregnant I like my body with it's bump and I'm lucky my OH does too. However zero sex drive, totally nada! which i feel guilty about but OH is very patient...good thing he may be waiting a while unless I have a moment.

My skin has got really dry too but not itchy, I'm using bio oil, no idea if it makes any difference to itchiness though.

Love the baby and daddy nap schedule!


----------



## Bookity

I can't wait to pop. Right now I just feel fat. :(

I don't like this not feeling pregnant at all time. Obviously I'm glad the morning sickness has lessened considerably, but I'd love to feel kicks or have a big beautiful bump. I know it's only a matter of a few weeks, but I'm feeling impatient right now.

Is anyone here on or considering getting WIC? We are going to apply soon. What with one income and our daughter and another baby on the way we could use the help. Me going back to work isn't an option right now. I should have inquired about it today, but now it's too late.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Bookity said:


> I can't wait to pop. Right now I just feel fat. :(
> 
> I don't like this not feeling pregnant at all time. Obviously I'm glad the morning sickness has lessened considerably, but I'd love to feel kicks or have a big beautiful bump. I know it's only a matter of a few weeks, but I'm feeling impatient right now.
> 
> Is anyone here on or considering getting WIC? We are going to apply soon. What with one income and our daughter and another baby on the way we could use the help. Me going back to work isn't an option right now. I should have inquired about it today, but now it's too late.

Ditto :( I feel like people at work just think I've "let myself go". I'm sure in just a few weeks it'll change, but I'm not loving the fat feeling.

We recently decided to go for WIC as well. I had a really hard time coming to that point, but I am the only income so I'm not sure we'll have a lot of choice. DH will be in his PhD program for 2 more years (eek!)....something's gotta give. I've heard it's relatively easy, the only downside is you have to "requalify" every few months and I've heard it's a pain in the butt to actually use when you buy groceries. I guess we'll find out!

Did you know that as a pregnant woman you count as two people? I just found that out recently, which means we qualify for it now instead of having to wait until LO arrives.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

@CAvalleygirl i am 4 feet 11!!! and a size 2 regularly. this is not me bragging its me freaking out because i feel like you... shouldnt i have a bump too?!?! i have no torso either. ahh i worry too much but cant help it.


----------



## Bookity

Halfthyme- I was aware of that actually. A friend of mine started WIC when she was pregnant with her first. I remember her and her husband giving me peanut butter because neither of them liked it! I seem to remember the WIC coupons being a pain in the butt. I did not realize the bit about requalifying every few months. Sounds annoying. But we won't have a choice.

I know part of this fat feeling for me is because I've put on more weight than I should have due to poor diet and lack of will to exercise. Almost makes me miss work, at least it kept me moving.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Haha...that's hilarious about the peanut butter -- I had a similar experience with my sister and beans. I didn't even know about WIC until she had to go on it, it's nice to know someone who has been through it. Maybe the requalifying thing changes from state to state? 

Don't be too hard on yourself -- being pregnant is hard enough by itself, I can't even imagine how much more exponentially difficult it must be with having a cute little one running around (and she is adorable btw!). I think you get brownie points -- and all the guiltless brownies you can stomach -- for surviving!


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> @CAvalleygirl i am 4 feet 11!!! and a size 2 regularly. this is not me bragging its me freaking out because i feel like you... shouldnt i have a bump too?!?! i have no torso either. ahh i worry too much but cant help it.

Wishful, I wouldn't worry too much about it. My best friend's entire family is pretty petite (they're all 4'10-5'2). Two of her cousins (the shortest in the family at 4'10 and 4'11) were pregnant last year at the same time and neither of them popped until 24 weeks! You would not have believed they were pregnant... my friend on the other hand is the tallest of the family (a whopping 5'2) and she is 13 weeks pregnant right now and already has a bump. Everyone's body is different and your build can affect the way you carry.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks for that. your friends family sounds cute. just like us! my mom is 4'10'' and all my aunts under 5' :) i will be more patient!


----------



## bbygurl719

i hope u dont mind but bulging in but i seen bookity and halfthyme were talking about WIC. the WIC checks arent all that bad. at first i was a lil confused but within two or three times doing i i had it down packed lol. ive been on WIC since i was 4 weeks preggo wth my daughter.. and here in the state of florida u do not have to requlify every few months. ut we have to go every few months to either just pick up ur wic checks or have an assesment done i hoe that helps u two!!


----------



## ashleywalton

So...yesterday was the worst day of my life. The baby in my tummy is doing alright but my 3 year old baby broke her arm. :( Absolute worst feeling ever! We are waiting to go to a children's hospital and they will decide if she needs surgery or just a hard cast. Husband and I are hoping and praying she won't need surgery...


----------



## Viking15

Oh No, Ashley! You are having a rough time of it these days. I hope your daughter doesn't need any surgery. Poor darling. I hope things get better :hugs:

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow. Very nervous and excited to know which team we are on.


----------



## Bookity

Oh no ashley, sorry to hear that. I hope she doesn't need surgery.


----------



## bexxc

ashley! that's awful! :hugs: i'm so sorry you guys are going through this. saying a prayer right now that your dd doesn't need surgery and makes a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. I keep thinking about how excited she was for my mom to be off work for summer vacation and she loves the water and couldn't wait to play in the little pools and sprinklers and now that's not going to happen for 4-6 weeks. Ahh...
I almost passed out 2x while we were in the ER. They thought they were going to have to admit me. It was not fun. I felt better this morning when she was talking and laughing and she hasn't actually cried in pain all day just really uncomfortable.
Viking-Looking forward to hearing what team you are on!


----------



## Viking15

Ashley, breaking a bone is no fun. I haven't experienced a broken bone in that way since I was a toddler, but I had foot surgery last year. They removed a terrible bunion and to do it they broke a bone in my foot and shaved some bone away too. It was SO painful for the first two days. The Percocet didn't even help the pain at all for the first two days. But after that it helped. I only needed it for four days and then after that I was good with just Tylenol and Advil. Just a couple more days and she should be feeling much better. It will still hurt but it won't be agonizing. Poor darling. I hope she heals faster than I did being a youngster. 
:hugs: gotta be tough for mommy watching her little one suffer.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Looking forward to the news Viking!


----------



## skweek35

Ashley - Oh no, Hope you little DD has a speedy recovery! Breaking bones is not fun esp at that age and in summer! 

Viking - eagerly waiting for news of which team you are on. 

AFM - off to do some maternity clothes shopping! I desperately need some work clothes that fit! Any excuse for a shopping trip! hehe


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh Ashley big :hugs:

Viking im suuuper jealouse. I was suppose to have my scan today as well but at my last appointment they pushed it back a week due to the anterior placenta. I cant wait to hear what team your on!!

As for me today marks my 18 weeks and the one week countdown until my scan. I want a girl, but my mommy senses are telling me boy so much that I have been telling everyone I would bet them i have a little man on my hands. My company gave us a big bonus on our checks so this weekend we are purchasing a new rocker recliner for mommy and some new clothes as well. And its also a three day weekend for me so im excited :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

I am crazy anxious for our gender scan next Saturday!! I cannot wait! I keep calling the baby "he", then "she", so it'll be nice when I can definitively say one or the other :)

Viking - can't wait to hear your news!! :)

Ashley - when my brother was 5 he broke his arm. I remember my mom putting garbage bags over his cast and duct taping the top of the bag to his skin so water couldn't leak in and he'd run wild in the backyard through the sprinklers. I'm sure it hurt when they took the tape off, but maybe you could come up with some sort of contraption like that so your little one can still enjoy the water for the next 4-6 weeks


----------



## bbygurl719

ashley now a dys they have water proof casts.


----------



## Viking15

Well....
We are team :pink:
Pics are in my journal if anyone is interested. I'm on my cell phone now and can't post them here.


----------



## Bookity

Congratulations viking! A beautiful girl!


----------



## bugaboobaby

hey all, id love to join this group:) Due november 24th:)


----------



## MommaBarry

welcome bugaboobaby :hugs:

YAY VIKING!!! Congrats on your little ladybug!!!

SO ladies what is the talley so far for girls/boys?


----------



## lambchops

Congratulations on your girly!!! woo xxx


----------



## bexxc

welcome, bugaboo!!! :flower:

viking!!! huge congrats on your little lady!!! so excited for you!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Viking!! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies for all your kind words and advice! :) Today she is actually feeling better, hasn't asked for medicine all day. We got a call from the childrens hospital and her appt isn't until Tuesday. So, we continue to wait and pray that she won't have surgery.
Tuesday was the day my ultrasound was scheduled so I had to reschedule...ahh...so much goin on around my house!
Congrats Viking on the girl!
I keep saying I'm going to update the front page and then things keep coming up it seems. When I get some time I plan to go through and change it up! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ashley ... at some point can I be added to the front page? :) I'm due on the 5th xx


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay...I am changed up the front.
Please let me know if I missed anyone.
Also, from here on out if you want to tell us the name you chose for your precious baby let me know and I will add that too!

So far, we have 5 girls and 3 boys that I see...but I may have not went far enough back...so let me know!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Congrats on the girl Viking!! So exciting!!!

Ashley -- so sorry to hear about your little girl! Glad to hear she's doing better today. You must be exhausted! I was quite the accident-prone child, and I have to tell you the garbage bag and duct tape trick really works for casts! They also sell snug little rubber bags that fit over the cast I think. Best wishes for your sweet girl, keep us updated!


----------



## AMM1031

I am having twin girls, I am about 90% sure they are going to be Cadence Colleen and MacKenzie Grace
Cadence is pretty set its the other one that we are having trouble with, so far is Mackenzie, Parker or Peyton with the middle name Grace......but that could change anytime in the next 4 months


----------



## bexxc

oooh....i like parker!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

think we are naming our boy murray. its my moms maiden name. no idea on middle name though.. driving me nuts!


----------



## bexxc

i like carter as a middle name with murray. i don't know why. it just popped into my head. but it all depend on how it sounds with your last name too.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

omg carter was my husbands 2nd name choice for a boy!!!

murray carter eaton.

sounds okay? our last name is tough..


----------



## bexxc

i think it sounds great!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you :) its on the list! the only one on the list! lol


----------



## ashleywalton

I like Murray Carter and Murray James. 
AMM1031-I knew there was someone in here with twins!! I love both names! :) "Kenzie" is so close to my oldest daughter Kelsie so I love that! :)


----------



## Sal85

Our little boy going to be Oscar Henry, Oscar a name we both liked and Henry in a family name for me.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

love the name oscar!


----------



## skweek35

We started throwing names around last night. I'm pretty sure we are having a girl but will have to wait about 2 weeks to find out - that is if baby decides to cooperate with the sonographer! 
HURRY UP MR POSTMAN!!! I WANT MY APPOINTMENT LETTER NOW!!! 

I really liked the names Freya and Carys but DF doesnt like either for a first name. So I mentioned Isabella with either Freya or Carys as a second name. He is not so keen on Isabella but likes Isabelle. So might settle on Isabelle Freya Gasson. 
If its a boy - will have to start thinking of names then!


----------



## colsy

I keep getting Braxton-Hicks. I get them a few times most days now. My entire abdomen just suddenly goes really tight, like a band being stretched and pulled round my back and tummy. Not painful, not even uncomfortable really, just one of those things that I'm very aware of. It does seem early on in my pg to be getting them so I did a quick web search - some sites say second-time mums get 'em from 16 weeks, but other sites say you shouldn't be getting them until at least the end of second tri. Ho hum. What to think!


----------



## skweek35

Finally the post(wo)man arrives!! And she comes bearing the news of all news today!! Got my 20 week scan appointment through!! :wohoo: :happydance:!!! 25 June at 10:25am!! The count down to finding out if we are team pink or blue commences!!


----------



## charlie15

wishfulmom2b said:


> omg carter was my husbands 2nd name choice for a boy!!!
> 
> murray carter eaton.
> 
> sounds okay? our last name is tough..

Funny, Carter will be out little ones middle name if it's a boy. It was my great grandmothers maiden name and so a family tradition as both my Grandad and father's middle name was given as Carter. I love it as a name too which is a bonus!

Don't worry the first name will be Joshua, not Murray though :winkwink:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

charlie15 said:


> wishfulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> omg carter was my husbands 2nd name choice for a boy!!!
> 
> murray carter eaton.
> 
> sounds okay? our last name is tough..
> 
> Funny, Carter will be out little ones middle name if it's a boy. It was my great grandmothers maiden name and so a family tradition as both my Grandad and father's middle name was given as Carter. I love it as a name too which is a bonus!
> 
> Don't worry the first name will be Joshua, not Murray though :winkwink:Click to expand...

nice! love carter. i also love the use of a family name. we couldnt come up with a boy name we liked. murray was originally going to be the middle name, but it ended up being the 1st (as of now).


----------



## AMM1031

Thats cute, I like Murray Carter, Carter is actually my maiden name and we were going to use it as a first name is I was having a boy... I love Cadence and she will be cady and then I LOVE parker, but hubby said he liked mackenzie better and I liked the idea of cady and kenzie, since I would call her kenzie. Cadences middle name is Colleen for my husbands aunt you passed away just after her 50th birthday of cervical cancer about 2 years ago, she was the greatest person you would ever meet, she was ALWAYS happy and easygoing, and it was a very sad and hard time, and I actually love the name grace but I dont love it as a first name and I didnt want ANY names that were in the top 20 list of names. Picking names is the WORST thing ever. cuz you hardly ever agree and then when you do agree you are always questioning will they get made fun of, what if it doesnt fit them...I hate picking names out!


----------



## ashleywalton

colsy-I have been having lots of braxton hicks this time since about 16 weeks. More so since 18. I had early labor signs at 30 weeks with my 2nd baby and was put on bed rest so now its happening again and I'm back on bed rest. I have more than just braxton hicks though. Usually drinking water and laying on your left side works if you're getting them regularly. I agree--it's so early to be feeling them already!


----------



## HalfThyme007

WOW Love all the names being tossed around! 

Really love Carter -- esp if it's your maiden name -- love the idea of using as a first name! I think it sounds great with Murray and Eaton! 

Freya -- just adore this name, not one I hear (like ever), especially in the US. Sounds SO elegant and beautiful!!

Carys -- again, so beautiful and unique (I think). What a great name!

Grace -- love it! This is on my short list for girl's names! 

I've been really stuck on/enamored with Madeleine Mae for a girl, but have recently thought about Grace, too. Either way, the middle name will definitely be Mae (MIL middle name) or Kay (DH middle name and my sister's name too). DH's contribution to our name brainstorm was "Gunner" or "Sig" for a boy :dohh:. He is a firearms nut and liked the idea of the name starting with "gun" lol or "Sig", after the maker Sig Sauer. I'm still hoping it's definitely a girl so I don't have to tell him those names won't work. lol


----------



## bexxc

HalfThyme007 said:


> DH's contribution to our name brainstorm was "Gunner" or "Sig" for a boy :dohh:. He is a firearms nut and liked the idea of the name starting with "gun" lol or "Sig", after the maker Sig Sauer. I'm still hoping it's definitely a girl so I don't have to tell him those names won't work. lol

guys are so funny! fx'd that you've got a girl on the way so you can save that talk for a later time! 

dh and i are pretty set on names.

for a girl we're going with bryn morgan. morgan is dh's name and he's named after his uncle. i thought it would be really cute to pass daddy's name to a little girl.

for a boy, we're going back and forth between two variations of the same name. we would want to name him after my grandfather, john raymond. i like that, but sometimes it sounds too grown up or old fashioned for me, so we thought johnny ray might be better. we haven't really decided what to go with yet, but we have time.


----------



## MommaBarry

HalfThyme007 said:


> WOW Love all the names being tossed around!
> 
> Really love Carter -- esp if it's your maiden name -- love the idea of using as a first name! Charlie -- I also think it sounds great with Murray and your last name!
> 
> Freya -- just adore this name, not one I hear (like ever), especially in the US. Sounds SO elegant and beautiful!!
> 
> Carys -- again, so beautiful and unique (I think). What a great name!
> 
> Grace -- love it! This is on my short list for girl's names!
> 
> I've been really stuck on/enamored with Madeleine Mae for a girl, but have recently thought about Grace, too. Either way, the middle name will definitely be Mae (MIL middle name) or Kay (DH middle name and my sister's name too). DH's contribution to our name brainstorm was "Gunner" or "Sig" for a boy :dohh:. He is a firearms nut and liked the idea of the name starting with "gun" lol or "Sig", after the maker Sig Sauer. I'm still hoping it's definitely a girl so I don't have to tell him those names won't work. lol

Madeleine is the name we are using for a girl too :thumbup: not sure how we want to spell it but for sure the middle name will be Jane my mothers middle name


----------



## Viking15

Madelyn is on my list of names too. :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

madeline is such a cute name. unfortunately just one of the ones i would never use. i find that, as a teacher, (oh gosh i should never admit this) choosing names can be difficult as some of them have been ruined by um...less than pleasant experiences with students or their families :haha:


----------



## Bookity

We're going with Vanessa for a girl. Not sure on the middle name. He liked Nadia for a while, but changed his mind when he realized that is "the octomom"'s name. I'm open to suggestions. :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Love all the talk of names. :)
I'll give a history on my girls names.
Kelsie is the first name my DH and I agreed on and Nicole is my middle name and it sounded good with Kelsie so we have Kelsie Nicole.
Adalynn Lee is a combination of grandmother names. We both have great-grandmas named "Ada" and my MIL's middle name is "Lynn." So thats where the spelling came from. It's basically Madeline without the "m". Lee is my mom, grandma and great-grandpa's names.
Then this baby Lanay Rayne. Lanay is my DH's grandmothers middle name and we love it for a first name, and Rayne is just something we agreed on that made it sound pretty. :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

love these names. my cousins name is vanessa and i love that name. her middle name is grace :)


----------



## skweek35

bexxc said:


> madeline is such a cute name. unfortunately just one of the ones i would never use. i find that, as a teacher, (oh gosh i should never admit this) choosing names can be difficult as some of them have been ruined by um...less than pleasant experiences with students or their families :haha:

Ditto to that hun! So many names have been ruled out because I taught a 'child' with that name! DF still teases me and says we ARE going to name our child a certain name! I DONT THINK SO!! Tehee


----------



## HalfThyme007

I knew there was a reason I liked you ladies...such good taste in names! Although I'm surprised at how popular madeleine/madeline/(however you spell it lol) is. DH woke up today with a new suggestion if it's a boy -- "glock", of course after the gun. Glock Lyon. Just rolls off the tongue. :dohh:

Bexx -- I TOTALLY get the name association thing....my sister is a teacher (at a behavioral lockdown high school for problem children! :wacko:) and had a difficult time finding names that weren't shared with her students. Love the boys name you have picked out though! I don't think it sounds old fashioned at all.....great/easy to get a nickname out of for when they're little and works well as an adult.

Bookity -- love Vanessa! Seems like a single-syllable name would work well with that.....like Kate, Lynn, May, etc... I have to agree with your DH on the octomom name.....Nadia has kind of forever been ruined for me because of that lol

Ashley -- love the history of your girls' names! So nice they will grow up knowing they were named after people who loved them. Makes me want to try harder to find a family name to use for the first name.


----------



## Bookity

I agree a single syllable name sounds best. DDs middle name is Anya, and my husband would like another girls name to also have a semi "exotic" sounding quality. That's why he initiallly wanted Nadia. TBH, I was never fond of that name so I'm not bothered that he nixed it.

Feel like we're back to the drawing board for boy's names. DH wants nothing yhat can be nicknamed, or if it can he wants to demand only the full name be used. Tall order if you ask me. He said we could use Benjamin, but I know I myself would call him Ben, so what's the point?

Can't wait til Tuesday next week, I'll finally have a date for my anatomy u/s.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi Ladies! I feel like I've missed a lot over the weekend!! :)

I LOVE the name Vanessa. One of my very best friends is named Vanessa and her middle name is Jean. I like it. It's different. :)

We're set on a boy name: Davis Rock DeRosa (my grandfather's name was Rock)

I think I shared my crazy story about the name analysis with you all. We originally fell in love with the name Audrey but the meaning just didn't sit well with our family dynamic. _However_, when you change the spelling to Audry, it gives it a slightly different meaning that fits in much better with our family, so I think we may use that one. Although, I'm a little iffy about using unique spelling for a common name, but Hey! If it makes it work for us, then why not. So, if it's a girl, it will most likely be Audry Elizabeth DeRosa (both of our moms are named Elizabeth, so that's an easy choice!). 

Oh - and I'm late on this one, but CONGRATS ON THE GIRL, VIKING! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

We've got Phoebe Anne for a girl .... haven't got a clue for a boy!! We just know the middle name will be James .... maybe Oscar for the first name or Oliver but there isn't anything we love.


----------



## bexxc

oliver is so cute!!!! i love it!


----------



## MommaBarry

2 days until our scan :happydance: Oh the suspense is killing me.

Had another weird pregnancy dream about breastfeeding again. The first time around it was a girl. Last night it was a little boy and he pooped on the floor next to my grandmas food. :haha:


----------



## Viking15

I had several dreams early on that our baby was a girl. My husband had a dream about two weeks before the scan that our baby was a boy. I was right...


----------



## Mrs.326

I've had several dreams that our baby was a girl... but last night I had a dream that I was in labor, had the baby, and when they handed it to me they said "It's a BOY!". This wait is killing me! 3 MORE DAYS!


----------



## ashleywalton

How exciting Mrs. 326! Our other girl name was Audrey :) So, I love it (no matter how you decide to spell it!)

So, yesterday we took Kelsie to the children's hospital and they had to do another x-ray on her arm and luckily the break hadn't moved in the 6 days and so they just put it in a hard cast! Such a relief! I don't know how I would have handled my 3 year old going in for surgery...aahhh!! 

All the stress, had me cramping so bad last night. So ever since I have had really bad menstrual like cramps and they aren't going away. I have just been relaxing and it doesn't seem to be getting better. I don't know what to do at this point...


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh! I'm 20 weeks today! :) Yay! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bookity

17 weeks here today! Think I felt baby poking me too!


----------



## Mrs.326

It's between Andie or Audry at this point - so hard to make a final decision. It might just be "baby A" until birth if it is a girl... then we can decide after she's here... if it is a she. If it's a he we don't have to worry bc we're set on that name :) 

Sorry to hear about the cramping, Ashley. Stay hydrated and relax, hopefully that will help! Hope you start feeling better... and so glad to hear your little girl doesn't need surgery! I'm sure it was a massive relief!


----------



## MommaBarry

Woohoo to 20 weeks Ashley and baby girl not needing surgery.

Bookity thats when I started feeling baby poking me too. Since then it is constant and harder, i love it :cloud9:


----------



## bexxc

Bookity said:


> 17 weeks here today! Think I felt baby poking me too!

i'm getting lots of little pokes now, too! i LOOOOOVE it!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

I finally got round to taking a bump pic. Took this last night so was 19w 3d! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/Bump1-1.jpg


----------



## bexxc

too cute, skweek!


----------



## Bookity

Mrs326 - Funny, I just watched all 6 seasons of Dawsons Creek on Netflix, so Andie and Audry jump out at me for that reason. Wondering if you were thinking of Andie as a nickname for Andrea? Just curious.

Ashley - Happy to hear your daughter doesn't need any surgery! Did you get a waterproof cast? Hope she is able to play in the water soon! Hope your cramping eases up. Take it easy and drink lots of water!


----------



## Mrs.326

Bookity said:


> Mrs326 - Funny, I just watched all 6 seasons of Dawsons Creek on Netflix, so Andie and Audry jump out at me for that reason. Wondering if you were thinking of Andie as a nickname for Andrea? Just curious.

Too funny! I never watched Dawson's Creek - are there characters with those names on the show? And Andie is a name I heard on a movie that I really liked (actually, it was from "How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days"). Her name was Andie Anderson. I didn't know it was a nickname for Andrea until my dad said something to me about that... so, nope! Just a name I liked :) DH likes it too and it has been so hard finding girls names we both agree on.


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, both were on for a couple seasons, but not the same ones. Both actually dated the same main character, lol.

I do think Andie sounds nice, but my brother's name is Andrew and I've called him Andy my whole life, so it's not a name I would ever consider.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Congrats on all the pokes and week-landmarks! Some days I swear time just drags, but then other days I realize that we're all about to hit the 5 month mark (and if you're cool like Ashley then you already have lol!)....crazy! 

I thought of Ginger the other night for a girl's name (especially if she pops out with red hair like her parents did) and suggested it to DH and it did NOT go over well.......I wish I could have taken a picture of his face! He looked like I'd suggested 'fork' or something equally crazy lol. 

PS: Mrs, Andie is super cute for a girl! Can't wait til you find out!

PPS: Ashley -- what a HUGE relief she doesn't need surgery! Hope she heals fast! Kids are so resilient!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

love andie for a girl!

got my 20 week scan (at 18w5d) tomorrow!! already know baby is a boy but still excited to see him again. hope everything looks okay.. i always freak out before ultrasounds.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks everyone. Definitely a huge relief! She didn't get a waterproof cast but she goes back on July 6th to get it off! :) So she'll still have plenty of time to play in the water and she'll have it off before her birthday in August.


----------



## loob53

Wow loving all the names.

I love carter as a boy and Amelia-Louise for a girl

Lou xx


----------



## loob53

How many of u ladies know what u are having?

Louis xx


----------



## AMM1031

I LOVED Dawsons Creek, watched every episode and the rerun too!
I know we are having two girls
Cadence Colleen and MacKenzie Grace, and i actually have an appointment today in about an hour, so I think i get to see them again today YEAH!


----------



## Mrs.326

loob53 said:


> How many of u ladies know what u are having?
> 
> Louis xx

Loob - There are a few that already know and more of us will soon find out! (we have our gender scan in *2 DAYS*!) :)

If you check the first page, Ashley has done a good job keeping up with who's on the board, what they're having, and the baby's name (if it's been decided). :)

BTW - I love the names you have picked for your LO


----------



## jessy1101

Eeeeeeeekkkkk gender scan tomorrow at 9am!! We'll be finding out if it's a teeny tinny peeny or vaginee hiihiii! Congrats to all the other ladies that have had their scans!


----------



## MommaBarry

jessy1101 said:


> Eeeeeeeekkkkk gender scan tomorrow at 9am!! We'll be finding out if it's a teeny tinny peeny or vaginee hiihiii! Congrats to all the other ladies that have had their scans!

Me too!! And im also at 9 am!! I can NOT wait!!!:happydance:


----------



## bexxc

loob53 said:


> How many of u ladies know what u are having?
> 
> Louis xx

we're staying team yellow. i know our 20 week scan will be tempting, but i think we'll be able to resist!


----------



## bexxc

it's our anniversary!!!!!

:wedding:

four years today!


----------



## ashleywalton

Happy Anniversary! :)

Excited to hear about your scans tomorrow ladies! I have one Monday night...we'll have to double check and make sure I am team pink. ;)


----------



## Sal85

Had my 20 week scan today. everything was ok and although I cant feel it yet he still dancing around like mad.
And got a couple more pics, not that she wanted to give them to me as she new I's had a private scan 3 weeks ago and got a load there.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









002.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MommyH

Sorry I have been MIA things have been a bit crazy! My sil had my sweet nephew Tuesday and things have been crazy. She and I share the same dr/OBGYN practice for our prenatal care and after witnessing her traumatic birth and the care (or lack of) I have decided I will be switching next week :( I love my dr and one other in their practice but the two others are horrific and a 50/50 chance to get a good dr I like is not enough to keep my business there! So I am begging and pleading and praying hard to my insurance to let us go to a local birthing center to have baby Ela with a midwife! I have always wanted a home birth but my insurance won't cover it but there is hope they will cover a birth center with midwife so I really hope this all works out, otherwise I don't know what to do but I do not want to stick with this office I'm currently with and I'm sure of that :( There is one other OBGYN office here in town but it has 13 drs and 8 midwives and you never know who will deliver you and I just can't handle that uncertainty either :( I wish you just had one dr and ou were sure they would be the one there on your special day :cry:


----------



## bexxc

mommyh- i'm sorry that was such a traumatic experience for you and your sil. :hugs: i'm sure that would worry any one of us. good luck with your insurance company. fx'd that you get to make the changes you want.


----------



## charlie15

Happy anniversary Bexxs :) we're staying team yellow too though I keep on getting told by people that I'm having a boy!! Scan next week and am sure I will be tempted but will try to resist! Oh and 20 weeks today, yey! :)


----------



## bexxc

congrats on your 20 week mark. our boy/girl guesses are 50/50 ish, guess we'll see in november :)


----------



## MommyH

After being a doula for 8 years and having a child of my own I have seen A LOT of different kind of births. This was my first with my particular OBGYN office and to see the way they handled things I cannot fathom having a child through them, I know I definitely wouldn't get the birth I want...it was seriously horrific and traumatic and would have been for anyone to see but especially with my experience I was shocked the way it went...I thought I had seen it all until then...


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy Anniversary, Bexxc!

Since we're finding out the gender on Saturday, my office has started a poll... the winning group gets breakfast on Monday. Right now there are 9 votes girl, 1 vote boy. LOL!


----------



## Bookity

Are you taking part in the poll too, Mrs326?

Sorry to hear about the traumatic experience MommyH, feel very bad for your SIL that she had to go thru that. At least some good can come from it, you know you need to get out of there! I hope mom and baby are doing fine now?

Pregnancy brain story: Yesterday I was making some rice a roni and forgot to attend to it and boiled off most of my water, added some more and seasoning packet and lowered heat to simmer (or so I thought). 10-12 minutes later I'm all "what's that smell?" I had turned the heat to high (wrong direction!) and the bottom of the pan was totally black! Agh! So much for dinner! Question ladies: What do you do to get rid of burnt food smell from your house (not that you've ever had this problem!).

Alright then, I'm off to the store to get some food in the house that I will consider eating (I do NOT want a freakin' corn dog and I feel like that's all we have, LOL). Also something that requires no stovetop, LOL.


----------



## Mrs.326

Nope! I am neutral so I'm not participating... although it's really interesting to see their gueses... right now it's 3 boy, 9 girl. 

Can't really help you with the burnt food issue, but I definitely would recommend something cold or microwavable for your next meal :haha:


----------



## MommyH

Baby is doing well, momma is still recovering but she's pretty tore up, literally :( I felt terrible for her,I still feel terrible! Thankfully they only want one child because she boldly says she will never do that again...hopefully my insurance will work with me because I dont want to go through that practice or hospital anymore! The midwife and birth center I'm looking into is pretty confident they can get me approved through my insurance so I hope they are right!!!

Speaking of food...how is everyone eating, what are your cavings! I can't seem to get away from nothing but fruit and salads....not to mention I am hardly eating :/ like maybe twice a day! Yesterday I didn't eat anything till 3pm and I had a salad then I ate again about 9pm and it was a bowl of cherries....I know this can't be healthy but nothing sounds good, we have a whole house full of food but none of it I want to make or eat :( I just rarely get hungry to the point of eating unless I make myself...I haven't gained anything, Ela is definitely getting big and growing as I can feel her when I push on my tummy...but I'm not feeling much movement from her if any...this whole pregnancy has been so strange...I thoug I'd be eating like a horse by now?!


----------



## Mrs.326

I usually have a huge sweet tooth but since I've been pregnant I don't want _anything_ sweet! I'm drawn to saltier (and unhealthy :blush:) foods. Like, french fries & potato chips. I have been craving mayonnaise (ew, I know!), and buffalo chicken. Oddly enough I can't get enough pineapple right now (I think it's the sour taste I like). So, there's my very odd diet...


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

so o/t, but i just submitted my last assignment and i am now officially done with the coursework for my master's degree!!!!!!!

:amartass:


----------



## Bookity

Aw, congratulations bexx!

I'm still not craving much of anything. I just eat what's around. The only thing I have is a food aversion to soda. And man, do I miss my coca cola!


----------



## Bookity

Sorry, double post!


----------



## MommyH

The only thing I can't handle is watermelon...don't want to see it smell it or touch it ughh gross lol


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my 20 week scan was cancelled today and i found out 2 hours before hand. i have been waiting 5 weeks for this. worst part is they have known they wanted me to have a level 2 and didnt tell me despite me having 2 appointments since i booked my ultrasound. i was so upset and still am. i waited forever. on top of all that the lady kept telling me "well atleast you dont have to come in today!!" excuse me lady, why wouldnt i want to come in?!! are you insane?! like oh ok... thank god i can cross that off my things to do..?? made me rage.

now i have to wait three and half weeks since they didnt tell me until hours before and they are booked. :( :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bexxc it was our 3 year anniversary the day before yours! 

Halftyme, what's wrong with fork? That's the name we've chosen for a boy. 

;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wish mine was healthy like yours! :haha: this baby can't get enough chocolate, cheese, cookies, orange fanta, ice-cream etc .... the boys I craved mcdonald's and steak/beef so it's a lot different this time around.


----------



## MommaBarry

IM craving everything salt too!!

OMG today is the day SCAN DAY!!! :yipee::dance:

Other than finding out the fun part of this day is my mother knows my scan is today, but I told her I wasnt telling her today so she is on edge wanting to know. Dont worry ladies im not the mean I have a plan. 

She has to work today and our scan is early. SO after a little shopping we are going to pop in and my son is going to give her a ballon with its a boy or its a girl. Since she will be pouting im sure this will make her day.:haha:


----------



## charlie15

Congrats Bex on the end of assignments!

About food, I've not really craved anything just eating the same as normal, maybe slightly more fruit than normal to keep me going and regular!! I'm not really hungry even though I'm going to the gym and walking everywhere but bump is growing so not worried about bubs. Strange how everyone is so different. I meet a friend of mine and her lovely 11 week old girl and she just couldn't eat anything but rubbish while she was pregnant which is not like her at all. Did no harm to gorgeous Lily but she has a lot of weight to loose now which she's not too pleased about!


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, that is horrid. I can't believe it! I would be furious! Why did they cancel your appt???


----------



## mellllly

Sorry I have been MIA lately, had our scan then it was our anniversary and then we went on holiday so now back and attempting to catch up with everything!!

TEAM BLUE HERE :blue: so I will have 2 boys with 13 months between them :)


----------



## mellllly

and of course Sophie lol


----------



## Bookity

Aw, wishful, that is too bad! I would be furious! Any reason why it was cancelled? 

Show of hands, anyone still drinking coffee? I'm not much of a coffee drinker, but with pregnancy tiredness and getting up early with DD, Ive found myself brewing a pot at least once a week. I don't like "normal" coffee. This is folgers chocolate silk and I don't make it very strong. Use lots of french vanilla creamer too. Delicious.


----------



## charlie15

conrats Melly on boy number 2, will be nice with them so close in age.

Bookity i drink real coffee when at work only...i work 13 hr shifts days and night so I allow myself a coffee when I start to hit that wall later on in the shift, but like you a lot weaker than i use to have it. I don't drink it at all on my days off of which I have plenty as with the long work hours I only work a 13 day month, but i do have a couple of cups of tea. Having said that though I did my first night shift ever without a coffee last Tuesday, I only realised at 6.30am and was quite pleased with myself!


----------



## Mrs.326

Melly, congrats on boy #2! :)

I'm drinking Chai Lattes... I think they have about half the caffeine a regular cup of coffee would have and I add skim milk, so hopefully that helps balance it out. I quit drinking sodas/caffeine about 10 years ago and haven't had one since! I just don't have any energy... even now in the 2nd trimester I find myself nodding off, so I started drinking Chai and I love it! Trying to stick to only 2-3 cups a week, though.


----------



## Viking15

I just posted on my pregnancy journal how exhausted I am these days. At 8pm I'm done. As for coffee, I gave it up to TTC and I really miss it at work sometimes. I try to get a lot of naps on the days I have to fly, and succeed sometimes and other times no. I have very long days, but normally there is a break scheduled in for me to take a nap on the long international flights. I am exhausted at home now, too. That is unusual. I don't know if the baby is going thru a growth spurt or something, but I feel extra tired.


----------



## Viking15

mellllly said:


> Sorry I have been MIA lately, had our scan then it was our anniversary and then we went on holiday so now back and attempting to catch up with everything!!
> 
> TEAM BLUE HERE :blue: so I will have 2 boys with 13 months between them :)

Congrats on your little boy :cloud9:


----------



## bexxc

i definitely miss coffee! dh still makes some every morning. i know it should be safe to have a little, but i just can't bring myself to do it, so i just sit there and smell it longingly as it brews.


----------



## MommaBarry

Well it's official!! After a very stubborn baby sat with its legs crossed and its hands over its face it finally showed itself as the tech was about to give up.

We are having a little girl :pink: :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

aw!!!!! hooray for a little girl, mommabarry!!!


----------



## MommyH

I gave up coffee when I got pregnant...every great now and then I'll need something sweet so I grab a soda but usually ones with no caffeine...and I too am exhausted still! Congrats on all the new genders!!


----------



## bexxc

MommyH said:


> every great now and then I'll need something sweet so I grab a soda but usually ones with no caffeine

glad i'm not the only one who needs a sweet little pick me up every now and then. i actually treated myself to a sprite last night when dh and i went out for dinner.


----------



## Bookity

Yay MommaBarry! Congrats on your girl!


----------



## charlie15

MommaBarry said:


> Well it's official!! After a very stubborn baby sat with its legs crossed and its hands over its face it finally showed itself as the tech was about to give up.
> 
> We are having a little girl :pink: :happydance:

yey one of each now, congrats :happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats mellly on the boy and Mommabarry on the girl! I am excited for you both! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Where's MommaBarry?? Can't wait to hear your gender announcement! I'll be making mine tomorrow! :)

What happened to that 2nd trimester energy we were all supposed to get? I'm exhausted!


----------



## bexxc

What happened to that 2nd trimester energy we were all supposed to get? I'm exhausted![/QUOTE]

sorry...i think i've stolen every drop of the 2nd tri energy. i literally can't sit still for more than 5 minutes. i feel freakin great!!!! my house is starting to sparkle from all the cleaning and i'm finally clearing all the junk out of old guestroom which will soon be morphing into a bright, beautiful nursery!


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.326 said:


> Where's MommaBarry?? Can't wait to hear your gender announcement! I'll be making mine tomorrow! :)
> 
> What happened to that 2nd trimester energy we were all supposed to get? I'm exhausted!

It's a girl!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.326

bexxc said:


> sorry...i think i've stolen every drop of the 2nd tri energy. i literally can't sit still for more than 5 minutes. i feel freakin great!!!! my house is starting to sparkle from all the cleaning and i'm finally clearing all the junk out of old guestroom which will soon be morphing into a bright, beautiful nursery!

Lucky, lucky YOU! :) I _so_ wish I had that kind of energy right now!



MommaBarry said:


> It's a girl!! :cloud9:

YAY!!! Congratulations :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Our little ladybug! :cloud9:


----------



## skweek35

I would love some of that energy right now!! So suffering with hayfever at the mo and nothing I can take to ease it!! GGRRR 

Mommabarry -aawwww lovely little ladybug there!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Mommabarry!! :) Gorgeous scan pic! :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Awwwww CONGRATS MommaB!!! How exciting!! Such precious pics! :)

Bexx -- CONGRATS on finishing Master's coursework! That's freakin awesome! Now hurry up and send some of that energy to the rest of us! ;)

Mrs -- can't wait for your big announcement tomorrow! I'm thinkin it's a boy...dunno why!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Fish&Chips said:


> Bexxc it was our 3 year anniversary the day before yours!
> 
> Halftyme, what's wrong with fork? That's the name we've chosen for a boy.
> 
> ;)

:rofl:

Ummmm.....of course nooooothing at all wrong with Fork for a name......If your last name is Chips, then you'll have a son named Fork Chips. LOVE it. :D

:rofl:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies!!! Ive missed you all... It's been a crazy week and a half. My husband and I went out of town, and then work got the best of me... I finally caught up on all the posts.

Congrats on everyone finding out their genders, so exciting! Can't wait to hear what you're having, Mrs!!

I have been feeling great for the most part. Definitely felt flutters during week 17, and last week started feeling pokes and mini kicks. My husband even felt one! SUPER exciting.
I have been craving salads with TONS of lemon on them, actually I could eat a plain lemon on its own if it wasn't bad for my teeth!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

HalfThyme007 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Bexxc it was our 3 year anniversary the day before yours!
> 
> Halftyme, what's wrong with fork? That's the name we've chosen for a boy.
> 
> ;)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Ummmm.....of course nooooothing at all wrong with Fork for a name......If your last name is Chips, then you'll have a son named Fork Chips. LOVE it. :D
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I think Fork Fish sounds better! My surname is Phipps so Fork Phipps definitely has a ring to it!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on the girl... such a cutie already!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Fish&Chips said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Bexxc it was our 3 year anniversary the day before yours!
> 
> Halftyme, what's wrong with fork? That's the name we've chosen for a boy.
> 
> ;)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Ummmm.....of course nooooothing at all wrong with Fork for a name......If your last name is Chips, then you'll have a son named Fork Chips. LOVE it. :D
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I think Fork Fish sounds better! My surname is Phipps so Fork Phipps definitely has a ring to it!Click to expand...

Hahahahahaha you crack me up! Fork Fish does sound better. Good to know Fork Phipps is definitely in the running lol Now we just need someone to name their baby Knife and we're all set.


----------



## skweek35

I think this is all in keeping with the celeb names - we are considering Table-Spoon Gasson :rofl: 
at least the child is guarrenteed to be the only one to have that name in their class! haha


----------



## MommaBarry

I have been stalking the thread today hoping to hear from you Mrs.326. Hope everything went well with your scan today.


----------



## Mrs.326

HEY GIRLS! :) Sorry I've been away from the boards today - we had fun after the scan and did a bit of shopping, watched a move, and hung out with friends. It's been the perfect day :) ALSO! We found out the baby is most definitely a BOY!!! :cloud9: DH and I are both over the moon!


3D w/ Hands in face (as always...)
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/BABYBOY_7.jpg
Potty Shot!! Hello baby boy!!
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/BABYBOY_1.jpg


----------



## Bookity

Congratulations on the boy Mrs 326!!! So how many people are getting breakfast at your work tomorrow??

I still have somewhere around 3 weeks before I'll find out. Bummer!


----------



## Mrs.326

The boy votes were definitely in the minority! At first it was 1 vote, but by the end of Friday there were 6 for boy :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Congrats Mrs!!! :happydance: beautiful boy you have there


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats on the boy Mrs! Great pictures of your little guy! 

Remember:Let me know what names you ladies choose for your little babies so I can add it to the front page! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks ladies!! Ashley - his name is Davis Rock :)


----------



## bexxc

mrs!!! what a handsome little man you have!


----------



## CAValleygirl

So exciting Mrs!!! I'm jealous you already have a name picked out!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my little boy will be named Murray (after my mothers maiden name) 

no middle name for now, might be my maiden name..

hope everyone celebrating fathers day has a great one!! im ready to eat haha


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl said:


> So exciting Mrs!!! I'm jealous you already have a name picked out!

We've had his name picked out since I was around 5 weeks pregnant!!! :haha: I just started throwing names out and "Davis" stuck! We both loved it :) and Rock was my grandfather's name.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Mrs! What a handsome fella.

Loving the 'celeb' names as well as the more real ones. Table-spoon Gasson!! lol!


----------



## HalfThyme007

YAY! Congrats Mrs on the boy!!! Woohooo!!!! Love the name, too :)

Speaking of fabulous and strange celeb names....my sister suggested "Dandy" today....because our last name is "Lyon" (as in it would read 'dandelion'). I actually groaned out loud when I read her text lol. She's preggo with her third right now (36 weeks) and she loves messing with me!


----------



## hollsarena

.


----------



## skweek35

I so agree with your sister Halftyme!! Love the idea of Dandy!! haha


----------



## MommyH

Starting to feel a little worried...still no movement here :( I'm 19 weeks today...next appt is on Wed for my 20 week ultrasound and dr appt...I'm scared! 

Anyone decided/started on their nursery theme yet? Post pictures if you can :)


----------



## Mrs.326

MommyH, I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as the heartbeat has been strong and the doctors aren't worried then all should be fine. Do you have a doppler for reassurance?

We've been _thinking_ about the nursery but haven't actually started _working_ on it yet! I love the grey bold patterns, but want to accent with bright bold colors so we were thinking royal blue and orange accents. I don't have a "theme" in mind necessarily, just the colors. My mother in law is going to make the bedding for us, so I was going to take extra bits of fabric and have them framed as the wall decor. Can't decide yet if I want to get actual block letters for his name above the crib, or if I want to get a bold vinyl decal.


----------



## bexxc

we're doing a jungle animal theme in our nursery. i know it's so...overdone...but i can't help it. those stupid jungle animals are just so darn cute. we've purchased our crib bedding, yellow paint, and a wallpaper border. as soon as we're done clearing the room out (it used to be our 3rd guestroom), dh and dad are going to paint and put up the border. i know we're a little early, but i'd really like to get the nursery mostly done before i go back to work in august.


----------



## ashleywalton

We don't really have a "theme" but just loved the colors in this. The only thing we are having to do is get some things for the wall. 

I have an ultrasound this evening! :)


----------



## MommyH

That is so cute Ashley!!


----------



## charlie15

bexxc said:


> we're doing a jungle animal theme in our nursery. i know it's so...overdone...but i can't help it. those stupid jungle animals are just so darn cute. we've purchased our crib bedding, yellow paint, and a wallpaper border. as soon as we're done clearing the room out (it used to be our 3rd guestroom), dh and dad are going to paint and put up the border. i know we're a little early, but i'd really like to get the nursery mostly done before i go back to work in august.

We're going jungle too...just too cute and i think good for team yellow! Mind you our room is blue/grey and that'll be girl or boy, it's not boyish blue to be honest so fine. Just also need some curtains to go over the venetian blinds and a cute light shade!


----------



## Viking15

MommyH said:


> Starting to feel a little worried...still no movement here :( I'm 19 weeks today...next appt is on Wed for my 20 week ultrasound and dr appt...I'm scared!
> 
> Anyone decided/started on their nursery theme yet? Post pictures if you can :)

I don't feel our baby girl yet either. I hit 20 weeks yesterday. I found out in my last US that the placenta is anterior so that is probably why. The midwife said don't worry about it. She said I may not feel anything until 22 weeks. I *thought* I felt something yesterday, but it just was once and I haven't felt a thing since except painful feelings. I know the baby's movements aren't supposed to cause you pain this early. 
Nursery... Well... We are currently looking for a house to buy. I'm on the fence about just staying in the rental house we are in now and forgoing moving until we have to move for a better school system. But it would be better if we could get in at a low level during the current housing market climate. We have been burned very badly on our current home that we own but rent out. We were plan ing on buying something less expensive and short selling the house we own (that is now a 7 hour drive from my husband's current job). It's really stressful to look for houses and see crap though since that's all we can seem to afford. I've been stalling on the nursery because I don't want to have to redo it if we end up moving. And we have borrowed a crib from someone. I'm grateful to not have to purchase one, but it is red and we are having a girl. I don't know what to do with that. Any ideas? My parents have a changing table for us, it's antique and just regular wood color. Maybe a cherry stain for an idea of how dark it is. We need to get a dresser, but my mom is addicted to antiques and she will probably find one for us. I'm more concerned about pulling all of that together. I've never been much of a decorator. :dohh: I would love to have a glider to nurse in. That may be my big splurge. A friend is letting me use her breast pump. I still need to do some research to find out if that is ok. She assured me that it was.


----------



## Mrs.326

Viking - if you have a red crib maybe you could do a ladybug theme? Black red and white??


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats on all the new gender announcements! Those of you who wait are absolute saints. I couldn't imagine not being able to refer to her as my girl!

...and I have been able to feel her kick me since I was 15 weeks. Everyone kept telling me that it was just ligament pain, blah blah. I had my high def ultrasound and I could see her kick me while I felt it. I talked to my new doc about it and she said that everyone feels it differently and may not know that it's the baby. I also have very sensitive system as I get fairly sharp pains when I ovulate as well. Who knows. 

Decorating! So fun! We are short on space, so my office is also baby's room. It's already gray and has black shelving with metal accents. We went back to Ikea last week and bought the really dark dresser and crib to match. I bought a metal lamp with a pink shade and it is very clear to me that we are going to need a lot of pink for the wall above the crib! All the bedding will be crazy pink as well. I'll be registering for that, so it will be a couple months before we have it, if people buy it for us that is. 

I have a question for everyone! Are you have showers and if so, when?


----------



## Mrs.326

I am having more showers than I would like. I live in a different town than where I grew up so I'm having a shower in my hometown and 2 in my current city (because my sister desparately wants to throw a couples shower and my MIL's friends refuse to take no for an answer). I appreciate the gesture, I just know it's going to be exhausting. The first one is in late September and the other two are in October.


----------



## Bookity

I won't be having a shower this time around, since I just had one a year ago and don't really need much. I'd hate to be seen as the greedy type. I get the feel that my husband's family is the kind that would have something to say about such a thing.

I believe I was about 31-32 weeks when I had my shower. I think a lot of people have theirs a bit later, but my SIL really wanted to do it, and that's when she was in town.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

havent felt baby and very nervous. no doppler for reinsurance either.. makes me stressed... really wish my ultrasound wasnt cancelled the day off.. this is killing me!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Mrs.326 said:


> Viking - if you have a red crib maybe you could do a ladybug theme? Black red and white??

What a great idea! I was kind of stumped on the red crib myself (even though I love love love red), but a ladybug theme is fantastic I think! Just googled it and thought this was cute --

https://www.distinctivenurseries.com/assets/images/LittleLadybug_Tod-THUMB.jpg

I think we're pretty much decided on a Dr. Seuss nursery...I like that it's gender neutral (for future kids) and I love that it's so creative/whimsical and centered on learning/books. Not sure if I will even come close to replicating this room, but I just fell in love that bookcase. It's ridiculous! And red! (love red)

https://www.cool-kids-rooms.com/images/dr-seuss-nursery-1.jpg


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommyH & Wishful -- bummer :( If it's any consolation, I haven't felt movement either.....well, no definite kicks anyway. I'm pretty sure I can feel her moving around/rolling just about every day, but I'm not entirely positive. I also have anterior placenta, so that probably doesn't help either.

Do you guys have appts coming up soon so you can get some peace of mind? :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

no, no appointments soon :( ultrasound in 3 weeks and an appt on july 12th


----------



## colsy

Viking15 said:


> [A friend is letting me use her breast pump. I still need to do some research to find out if that is ok. She assured me that it was.

My pump was a friend's - if you sterilise it properly, I see no reason why you can't use a second-hand pump.


----------



## MommyH

We almost did that ladybug nursery!! It's so cute I love it and I think it would look awesome with a red crib :) as well as the dr seuss one, I love that too! 

Our appt is tomorrow, we have our 20 week ultrasound and then our 20 week checkup right afterwards! I don't have a Doppler either so I'm in desperate need for reassurance... When I went for my private scan at 16 weeks the tech said I have an anterior placenta as well but I thought for this being my second kiddo I should feel something by now (daughter #1 was at 16 weeks) ...at least feel something inside, I didn't expect to feel anything outside yet...it's still so scary!

We are doing a camouflage/hunting/wildlife theme...we couldn't find much for girl camo bedding so my mom and I sewed up a storm yesterday and designed our own :) We also have mismatching furniture since it was all given to us but I don't really care lol I love love love how everything is turning out...here are some progress pics :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/204fe112.jpg
Before the new bedding
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/aa48d129.jpg
Sign in Ela's room
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/0c7d755e.jpg
Mobile daddy and sister made
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/f466853b.jpg
Hair ands and flowers (still need to attach the other side row)
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/10003d1b.jpg
All of Ela's hand me down shoes!! 
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/9a12858b.jpg
Bookshelf that is painted pink but not hung up yet
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/2951bd50.jpg
Trees that will be painted or decaled, haven't decided yet
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/a0d03114.jpg
New curtains, handmade
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/b287dea2.jpg
New handmade bedding!
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/38d17730.jpg
Quilt and bumper
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/2fa66462.jpg
Bedding, no sheet yet
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/d4fd64b8.jpg
Bedding and diaper stacker

I can't wait to get it all finished :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I envy that little girls shoe collection :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh!!! THATS IT!!! Nursery theme decided!! LOVING the Ladybug theme!! I might need to grab my mother for some sewing session to fix all that together as I cant seem to find a shop here that sells that theme!! Boohoo but at least I will put my sewing machine to good use for the first time in almost 10 years!! YAY YAY!!!


----------



## Viking15

The ladybugs are cute! I guess I need to go to the fabric store for some inspiration. Someone suggested red gingham, but my sister used that in my niece's room. I would like to be a little bit more original. But if push comes to shove... I just need to browse. I get overwhelmed with all the options! I've looked online and my brain just kind of explodes.


----------



## Bookity

Had an appointment today, everything is looking good. In and out in 20 minutes.

Made the appointment for my ultrasound! July 11th! I'll be 21 weeks!


----------



## bexxc

how exciting, bookity! :)
i have an appointment tomorrow and we'll be scheduling our ultrasound then.


----------



## Bookity

Hope you don't have to wait too long bexx! I really was wishing I could get an appointment on the 4th, but didn't really expect that to happen.


----------



## ashleywalton

Loving all the nursery theme talk and pictures! :)

Baby shower talk: Since my girls are all so close in age, with my 2nd baby I didn't want to have a real baby shower but I did have a small get together to celebrate having another baby join our family and I did a diaper only drawing. In case you don't know what that is: You have everyone bring a package of any size diapers and if they bring one you put their name in a hat and draw a name at the end for a prize. I ended up with so many diapers at both of my showers this way and didn't have to buy any for like 4 months! I will be doing the same thing this time since I basically have everything still. :) Just an idea! 
I had an ultrasound yesterday and she's 14 ounces and measured right in between the 2 dates I've been given. 
Hope you are all doing well. :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

So fun to hear about everyone's nursery themes! I haven't done a THING yet, but like you, Mrs., I'm obsessed with grey walls and bold accents. I'm also so into the idea of making the room elephant themed. I love elephants and every time I go into Target, Babies R Us, etc, I see elephant stuff. CANNOT wait to get started...

I had a moment today where I just felt so overwhelmed and behind. I really haven't done anything yet - no maternity tour, childbirth classes, registering, nursery prep, coming up with a name... I just feel like I have so much time, but before we know it, I'll be halfway there on Friday! Anyone else feeling overwhelmed?


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh yes!! As soon as we found out the gender I went into hyperdrive on getting prepared! I feel behind, too. I've started our registry, I picked out the bedding today, and I literally just ordered the crib & mattress. I know we still have months ahead of us, but I feel like I need to get as much done now as I can. I need to calm down!! :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Haven't thought much about nursery design yet. If we are having another girl, they'll share a room so we just need another crib. If it's a boy our guest bedroom becomes nursery number 2. I was thinking maybe a Noah's Ark theme.


----------



## bexxc

cavalley- the idea that i'm new to this and probably have no real concept of how far behind i actually am is totally terrifying and overwhelming! i'm just thankful i have the whole summer home to get things sorted out!


----------



## ashleywalton

It's my 3rd baby and I'm overwhelmed! Haha..and its my 3rd girl and I hardly really need anything but still feel like we have a million things to do to be prepared before she comes! :) It's normal...


----------



## MommaBarry

Warning....Pregnancy Hormone Induced Post ahead

This morning OH was up at 4am packing. He got a call last night from his job that they need him to drive 4 hours away to another job site and work there for at least a few days. With his company that usually ends up being a week :sad2: I am oh so thankful that he has a job, but we have a feeling they are wanting him to go there permanatly and that is not ok with either of us. Its just a hectic week here for me with my job, and getting my son to and from summer school, as well as the loads of homework I have from my summer classes that I am a bit spoiled when he is here. He defiently helps keep me sane. Not to mention he rubs my back every night before bed to help me fall asleep, something I get none of when he is away.

Okay end of whiney rant. :blush:

OTOH, I have started my registery.


----------



## Mrs.326

Aw, MommaBarry - I understand how you feel. My DH also gets short notice for out of town trips (he's gone for 1-2 weeks at a time every month or so, so it's not too terrible), but I know that it can cause a lot of stress when it's _really_ short notice. Hugs to you!! 

I think we've officially picked our bedding!! YIPPEE!! I'm really drawn to bright colors (I love green & blue), so natrually that's what I've been looking at for the nursery. Originally I wanted to do gray walls, but we have tan trim throughout our house and gray would clash which would mean we'd have to paint the trim too, which would just be a hassle, so we've decided to incorporate the gray in the bedding and paint the walls a pale aqua. Here's what we're thinking: 

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/nursery.png
(this is not our house. It's from babybedding.com and you can change the color of the walls, trim, carpet, etc.)

And this is the decal I was planning on putting above the crib:

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/DavisDecal.png


----------



## AMM1031

Super excited, I have my OFFICAL gender scan app today at 2pm EST....I can finally confirm that they are both girls and then hubby will be on board to picking another name out. I feel really behind too as we have to clean out the spare room for the girls and I want to redo the nursey into a big boy room for my son, and I just dont have the energy to get up there yet, especially since its been in the 90s the last few day :(


----------



## ashleywalton

MommaBarry-So sorry:( :hugs: Hope it all works itself out and you have an okay week without your honey. I couldn't imagine. How sweet that he rubs your back for you every night! :)
Mrs-Love all of it! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

love the bedding mrs!.... love www.babybedding.com... carousal designs is always a good choice. they have great products!!!! i think i'm getting two nice pairs of sheets there and then cheaper back ups..


----------



## Mrs.326

I am obsessed with that site! My mother in law is a great seamstress, so she's going to make the bedding to look just like the picture. We're ordering the fabrice from the site though. I can't wait for her to get started!! We ordered the crib last night and I'm ordering our rocking chair tomorrow! I can't wait to start putting it all together :) DH is ready to start painting the nursery _now_, so it looks like he'll be a big help while I'm trying to get everything together :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

sounds great... which i could sew! my mom sort of can but things come out a bit off sometimes haha


----------



## Bookity

Sooo after reading a post from someone about how they are going to do their gender announcement by putting colored filling in chocolate cupcakes, you know what I thought to myself? "Man! I want a cupcake!"

LOL.

I don't have cake mix (or frosting) here at home, but I did have brownie mix so you know... next best thing. :) Can't wait for them to cool down enough to eat! Yumm!

I'm not one for announcing gender in any special way. I can't contain myself, it just goes straight to facebook! What about the rest of you? Any of you done interesting gender reveals (or plan to)?


----------



## MommyH

Mmmmm cupcakes *drool*


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mrs.326 said:


> Aw, MommaBarry - I understand how you feel. My DH also gets short notice for out of town trips (he's gone for 1-2 weeks at a time every month or so, so it's not too terrible), but I know that it can cause a lot of stress when it's _really_ short notice. Hugs to you!!
> 
> I think we've officially picked our bedding!! YIPPEE!! I'm really drawn to bright colors (I love green & blue), so natrually that's what I've been looking at for the nursery. Originally I wanted to do gray walls, but we have tan trim throughout our house and gray would clash which would mean we'd have to paint the trim too, which would just be a hassle, so we've decided to incorporate the gray in the bedding and paint the walls a pale aqua. Here's what we're thinking:
> 
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/nursery.png
> (this is not our house. It's from babybedding.com and you can change the color of the walls, trim, carpet, etc.)
> 
> And this is the decal I was planning on putting above the crib:
> 
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/DavisDecal.png

Where did you find this bedding?? Love!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Bookity said:


> Sooo after reading a post from someone about how they are going to do their gender announcement by putting colored filling in chocolate cupcakes, you know what I thought to myself? "Man! I want a cupcake!"
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I don't have cake mix (or frosting) here at home, but I did have brownie mix so you know... next best thing. :) Can't wait for them to cool down enough to eat! Yumm!
> 
> I'm not one for announcing gender in any special way. I can't contain myself, it just goes straight to facebook! What about the rest of you? Any of you done interesting gender reveals (or plan to)?

You sound like me! I just put a picture on facebook and said its a girl! Or text everyone something clever :) My husbands cousin is due a month after me and sent out announcemnts! The pictures were of them opening a box and blue balloons were coming out of it. It was very cute!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

@cavalley go to babybedding.com it is a carousal design.. they are great there!!


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl said:


> Where did you find this bedding?? Love!!!




wishfulmom2b said:


> @cavalley go to babybedding.com it is a carousal design.. they are great there!!

Thank you CAValleygirl! :) Wishful is right - it's from babybedding.com. I "made" it. (You can customize your own bedding and either order from them, or order the fabric from the site and have someone make it for you). Be warned... you'll spend hours perfecting your creation!! :) It's so addicting and fun!


----------



## HalfThyme007

This is completely off-topic, but I just read this and had to share it! It kind of blew my mind! I'm still not sure how someone could completely miss 9 months of being pregnant, but I guess everyone is different! 

https://living.msn.com/family-parenting/journey-into-mommyhood/article?cp-documentid=33453377


----------



## MommaBarry

I love to watch that show I didnt know I was pregnant. I often laughed at the thought of how a women could be so obliviouse that she wouldnt know. Until a girl I knew had it happen to her. She went to the ER having back pain so severe she couldnt walk. She was a small girl too. Thats were she discovered she was in labor. The only explanation they have was that the baby somehow grew outside the uterus and in her back?!? Still has my mind boggled but she and baby are healthy. One heck of a story for sure


----------



## MommaBarry

Im having such a hard time trying to find the perfect girl name for our little lady. At first we were going with Madilyn but the thought of her being called maddy makes me think of a wet smelly dog. And the first time we mentioned it to his mother that was the first words out of her mouth as her nickname. Not to mention according to the recent social security poll its becoming increasingly popular. 
We know we want Jane as a middle name (after my mother and fav book Jane Ere) but it has to sound good with her last name and not sound silly. Her last name will be Barry. My family has already joked about her first name being straw, rasp, candy, mary, and dingle :dohh: I am leaning towards 3 syllable names so that syllable wise it goes 3, 1, 2 when saying her full name which seems to flow. I know we have plently of time to figure it out, but I get tired of people asking me what her name is going to be and all I have is a shrug of the shoulders.
Any reccomendations??


----------



## Mrs.326

The first 3 syllable name that comes to mind is Elizabeth... Elizabeth Jane Barry. 

Lauren Jane Barry is also a good name :) (Lauren is my first name ;) - Although it's not 3 syllables) 
Or Jessica Jane Barry... Evelyn Jane Barry? Brittany Jane Barry? Juliet Jane Barry? Bethany Jane Barry? My name selection might be getting a little "older" now...


----------



## bexxc

what about addison, abigail, rebecca (i'm a bit partial to that one :haha:), natalie, jessica?


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaB -- I have the same exact problem with Madeleine as well....I really just don't like Maddy for a nickname....I've thought of Lynn or Adel as a nickname, but still have a hard time with it. I'm not sure it will make a difference, as the first word out of everyone's mouth we've told is "Maddy" :\.

What about Diana Barry? (are you an Anne of Green Gables person? lol) Diana Jane Barry.....actually sounds lovely! I think Evelyn and Elizabeth as Mrs suggested are just beautiful as well...works really well with your last name I think!


----------



## Bookity

Ooh. I have wanted to use the name Rebekah, but hubby vetoed it. I love it spelled that way. It's not the expected typical way, but not "made up" either (it's in the bible).

Other ideas:
Eleanor Jane Barry (you could call her Elle, Ella, Ellie, Nora, Lenore...)
Mackenzie Jane Barry
Annaliese Jane Barry
Annabelle Jane Barry (this might sound odd with your last name)
Jasmine Jane Barry (I know it's 2 syllables, but it's sticking out in my head)
Erika Jane Barry
Susannah Jane Barry
Aurelia Jane Barry
Amelia Jane Barry
Olivia Jane Barry
Vanessa Jane Barry
Nicolette Jane Barry

I could probably go on but I'll stop there.


----------



## Stephers35

AH! Names!

We've had a really hard time with this one. We were convinced it was a boy and had decided on Max. Now that it's a girl, we've been through two books and countless websites and after deleting the top 50 names, we're down to one. Still have to do some looking around as we want to be sure, but we are 80% sure that our girl will be Amara. I don't know anyone named Amara and I am hoping that it would give her a unique identity. No idea what the middle name is going to be as I both grandmas would be hurt if we picked one over the other.

Some other names that we had thought about: Amelia, Abigail, Maya, Zoey, Alice, Isla, Alexa, Sasha and Hey You.


----------



## Bookity

I don't know the grandmas' names, but is there any way to combine them Stephers? Amara is a beautiful name!

LOL @ Hey You.


----------



## bbygurl719

i love the name Amara...its beauitiful and unique.. and thats y i choose my daughers name Aaryella because it was beautiful and unique!!


----------



## Stephers35

Bookity said:


> I don't know the grandmas' names, but is there any way to combine them Stephers? Amara is a beautiful name!
> 
> LOL @ Hey You.

I wish it were possible, but unfortunately the names are Helen and Barb. Ugh! I then thought about their middle names and again we sigh with the thought of Gertrude and Jean. 

I actually thought about combining to Belen, which is Norwegian, but we have a niece with that middle name. Well, it's not actually pronounced like Helen either. We are also working with a lot of syllables! So far, it's Amara Montgomery. I like the way it flows and most middle names put a weird stop in the middle.


----------



## Bookity

What about Elaine? I think that flows nicely.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Love all of the name advice! Our little boy will be ________ Alexander Bowling. Cannot for the life of me come up with it yet... I told my husband by the time I am 6 months (4 weeks from TODAY!) we better have one selected!

ANYWAY... We had the MOST AMAZING 20 week ultrasound yesterday. Our little bug looks PERFECT and everything was measuring great. Look at the adorable picture of him covering his ears! 

https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r622/danacasting/46fb3ed9.jpg


----------



## Bookity

Too cute! My sister wants to use Ethan Alexander... of course it makes me think of Ethan Allan (furniture store)


----------



## MommaBarry

Beautiful pic CA Vall!!

Loving all the name suggestions thank you ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## Stephers35

CAValleygirl said:


> Love all of the name advice! Our little boy will be ________ Alexander Bowling. Cannot for the life of me come up with it yet... I told my husband by the time I am 6 months (4 weeks from TODAY!) we better have one selected!
> 
> ANYWAY... We had the MOST AMAZING 20 week ultrasound yesterday. Our little bug looks PERFECT and everything was measuring great. Look at the adorable picture of him covering his ears!
> 
> https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r622/danacasting/46fb3ed9.jpg

Love it! It's so hard to believe that we are all this far along! We also got a 3d pic at the last ultrasound. Your 3D def looks like a boy and ours for sure looks like a girl. It's amazing!


----------



## bexxc

cavalley! what a beautiful pic!!!! he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs.326

Gah - I must be having one of those days b/c your ultrasound just brought tears to my eyes, CAValleygirl!! He's so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## bexxc

it totally makes me want to hurry up and get to my u/s!!! why does my doc want to wait until 22 weeks!!!!! it seems like forever away!


----------



## MommyH

Oh my goodness he is so cute!!

So I have been thinking about our baby girls name...our daughter is Mia Renee, I am K Renee, and we plan on this one being Ela Renee...I like it but I don't love it...hubby is Daniel James, he loves Ela Renee....buy I came up with Ela James using his middle name and now I'm crazy about it and love it and he doesn't like it at all :( some people have said I'm cheating Mia out of our special middle name together even though she wants her sister to have her middle name too...ahh I dunno I really like EJ-Ela James more that ER-Ela Renee....

What do y'all think?


----------



## bexxc

i love the idea of using dh's middle name!-- and it sounds so cute! you're right- ej sounds a lot better. if we have a girl, we'll be using dh's first name as a middle.


----------



## MommyH

Thanks bexxc! Hubby and I actually just talked and he said he will go for Ela James!!!!! I'm so excited I literally gave him lots of kisses and tears fell :) I'm so happy, I love that man!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i want a middle name! i am happy having the first down, but it was easy.. using my mothers maiden name but stuck at middle still!

Murray _________ Eaton

who has ideas :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Bookity said:


> Too cute! My sister wants to use Ethan Alexander... of course it makes me think of Ethan Allan (furniture store)

My nephew is Ethan Alexander! I LOVE the name Ethan :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mrs.326 said:


> Gah - I must be having one of those days b/c your ultrasound just brought tears to my eyes, CAValleygirl!! He's so beautiful. Congrats!

You are too cute, trust me... Whether or not he's my baby, the fact that we're all in this journey together and just about the same amount pregnant, we basically can all see whats in our tummies right now! It's a TRIP!!


----------



## MommaBarry

wishfulmom2b said:


> i want a middle name! i am happy having the first down, but it was easy.. using my mothers maiden name but stuck at middle still!
> 
> Murray _________ Eaton
> 
> who has ideas :)

Murray Alexander Eaton

Murray Thomas Eaton

Murray Joseph Eaton

Murray Steven Eaton ( it ryhmns too much )

Murray Tyler Eaton

Murray Cole Eaton

Murray "The Great" Eaton :haha:

Thats all I got off the top of my head.


----------



## Bookity

Murray Danger Eaton & Murray Trouble Eaton (you know, for kicks!)

Murray Connor Eaton
Murray Nathaniel Eaton
Murray Scott Eaton
Murray Robert Eaton
Murray Russell Eaton
Murray Jackson Eaton
Murray James Eaton


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

was just wondering if anyone has a different idea for revealing pink or blue to all and sundry after the gender scan. 
I have seen a few ideas which wont work for us for various reasons 
- pink/blue cake 
- box of balloons 

also seen ideas of texting either 'sugar and spice and all things nice' or snips and snails and puppy dogs tails' 
Which I am keen on. But has anyone got any other ideas? 
Or even getting a blue or pink onesie and arrive at my parents house 'wearing' it on my bump. Not sure I really want to do this as my mother is already over excited about me being pregnant!! I am not a very touchy feely person and can see my mother trying to hug and kiss me and want to 'hug' my bump too!! - hhmm maybe not! 


Any other ideas?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i like jackson, russell, and joseph. thank you guys!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I felt baby movement today!!!!! Hooray!!! :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

Mrs.326 said:


> I felt baby movement today!!!!! Hooray!!! :happydance:

yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i love laying on the sofa waiting for sprout to wiggle...but i think it's making me lazy! :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Think I may have felt some BH yesterday. Either that or baby was seriously squirming, but I don't think he/she is big enough for that feeling yet. It was like a tightening and twisting feeling across my belly under my navel. I never felt them in my first pregnancy (not that I recognized). Any experienced mamas have an opinion?

I'm not worried about it or anything, just curious.


----------



## charlie15

Yey for feeling bubs! I've been feeling bubs pretty gently over the last few weeks, now just waiting for that first little kick or punch. At scan found out that I have an anterior placenta though so may be another few weeks for me.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haven felt baby since the other day so not sure if it was him but i am anxiously waiting to feel him again!! such a great feeling.


----------



## skweek35

Bookity - I have also had that tightening, twisting feeling! Was really uncomfortable! 
I have also been thinking baba is too small to cause that much discomfort so has to be BH!!


----------



## MommaBarry

With my first that tightening twisting feeling was usally my LO moving around. Kind of felt like my abdomen was balling up. I had it all the time the first go around and this go around. My little girl does that a lot in the evening time. I just lay there with my hand on my tummy and can feel her moving from one side to the other.


----------



## Viking15

I also have an anterior placenta. I think I felt our little girl move this week. I got a little thonk in my lower left abdomen down by my pelvis on Wednesday. I also think I felt something on Friday, but I'm just not positive. I'm pretty sure about the one on Wednesday, though. I was laying in bed then. It was nice to feel something after all this time. It seems so weird to watch her squirming on the US but not feel anything!


----------



## charlie15

Yep it's an amazing feeling isn't it! I was actually surprised that I have an anterior placenta and have had the butterflies and the really gentle feelings of movement since 17 weeks but only every now and then...some days it's all go and then will feel nothing for several days! but the movement isn't getting much stronger which I would have expected it to by 21 weeks so i think that's the anterior placenta for you! hope to get a little kick soon!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mine have just finally gotten much stronger. At first I felt the baby tickling since about 17 weeks I think. Around almost 19 weeks I lost the feeling mostly and thought maybe I might be feeling kicks, but wasn't sure. Now the kicks are getting strong. He always kicks my laptop if it touches the bump, lol! Even OH felt him yesterday- he was on a kicking spree so I took OH's hand and put it there and in 15 seconds a kick came. The look of shock on his face was great! :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Charlie I also have an anterior placenta and your last post could have been me. I've been feeling the baby occasionally for a little while but nothing major.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Just wanted to pop in for a minute.. I have anterior placenta this time around. I was surprised to be feeling baby kicks since about 18w 2d, because doc said it may not be until 22 weeks. I had been feeling what I thought were flutters for about 1.5 weeks before that point. But I do know that my baby is breech, so the movement is low, and my placenta must be more above, so that's why I'm able to feel the kicks. It is such a weird feeling though! It's been 5 years since I last felt those


----------



## skweek35

:cloud9::happydance:PINK:happydance::cloud9:​
Scan went well. She was all curled up sleeping through most of the scan. I too have an anterior placenta, so not surprised that I'm not feeling much yet. Will wait a few more weeks before I really start feeling anything. 
All measurements are good and baby is healthy. 

Now to start making the big decision - what her name will be! DF was teasing me this morning saying we can call her Bryan, Ian, Trevor or Barry - I dont think so!! :haha: He is such a tease!! 
But I can see this little ladybug will have her daddy wrapped around her little finger in no time!! 

Roll on November!!!


----------



## bexxc

:happydance: congratulations on your little girl, skweek!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

:happydance: congrats on your lil lady :happydance:


----------



## MommyH

Yay another girl!! Congrats :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Woohoooo another girl!!! :) Congrats skweek!!!! How exciting!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the sweet baby girl, skweek! :)


----------



## charlie15

Congrats on girly bubs skweek, hope your Mum can keep her hands off for a while!! I am getting that at work, very weird at 21 weeks!! I have the opposite problem with my Mum though, she seems to hardly remember that I'm pregnant and she's temporarily living with us!! Very out of character though and think Mum may be getting dementia. Makes me sad :(


----------



## skweek35

charlie15 said:


> Congrats on girly bubs skweek, hope your Mum can keep her hands off for a while!! I am getting that at work, very weird at 21 weeks!! I have the opposite problem with my Mum though, she seems to hardly remember that I'm pregnant and she's temporarily living with us!! Very out of character though and think Mum may be getting dementia. Makes me sad :(

Thanks so much ladies!! 
She wasnt too bad with the bump rubbing. Only once this evening. She did however take a photo of my bump! I told her not to but there was just no stopping her


----------



## Fish&Chips

Charlie, I hope that's not the case :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Fish&Chips said:


> Charlie, I hope that's not the case :hugs:

Ah thank you :hugs: me too, been to the GP with her today, will be getting some tests done and take thing from there, fingers crossed it's something treatable.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck with the tests charlie :hugs:

my belly "popped" yesterday (i swear overnight)... here is a pic!

https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h467/janelletrevor/beach20weeks.jpg


----------



## Stephers35

wishfulmom2b said:


> good luck with the tests charlie :hugs:
> 
> my belly "popped" yesterday (i swear overnight)... here is a pic!
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h467/janelletrevor/beach20weeks.jpg

Awesome bump!

Mine popped at 20 weeks, 1 day. It is amazing to see it change from one week to the next!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Had our 20 week scan today .... our last baby is a GIRL YESSSS! We are Team :pink: !!!!! :) :) 

Had a bit of a bad time though as the sonographer thought she had a suspected hole in the heart, so we had to have a dash to another hospital for a second opinion. The second lady (with a consultant) said they couldn't see anything but there was a bright spot on the septum which could be just hardened formed tissue and we have to go for a consultant scan in 2 weeks to just triple check what's going on with her. But she seems fine from the 2nd scan!


----------



## Mrs.326

YAY FOR TEAM PINK, CHARLIE!! :) Congrats! And glad to hear all looks well from the 2nd scan!


----------



## MommaBarry

Awww Wishful your bump is so cute, and you look so happy :flower:

YAY charlie for team pink!! Happy to hear that baby is doing well :happydance:


----------



## hollsarena

I find out if I'm on team blue or pink in 29 hours!!! but whos counting?!?!?! YAY!!! Sorry I'm just so excited I had to share!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks ladies! I just have my fingers crossed the last scan finds the same results as the second scan :) But I am so happy to have my daughter (obviously I would love her if she was a boy) but its nice to have two boys and a girl :) 

Hollsarena - that will fly by! :) What do you think you are blue or pink?


----------



## hollsarena

CharlieKeys said:


> Thanks ladies! I just have my fingers crossed the last scan finds the same results as the second scan :) But I am so happy to have my daughter (obviously I would love her if she was a boy) but its nice to have two boys and a girl :)
> 
> Hollsarena - that will fly by! :) What do you think you are blue or pink?

Keeps us posted...I think I can speak for all of us that we will be crossing our fingers with you!

I think pink...but if I had to pick I think I'd choose blue. Either way I'll be over the moon I just can't wait to find out! I know the time will fly. I remember when I scheduled it nearly 4 weeks ago and I thought it would take forever and its honestly gone by pretty quick!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

wishful - your bump is lovely!! :)


----------



## bexxc

charlie!!!! hooray for getting your little lady! what a perfect, well rounded family you have now!

wishful- adorable bump!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats on the girl Charliekeys! Any names?

Hope you ladies are doing well. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thank you :) Yes she is going to be Phoebe Anne (the name we've had since the beginning of all these pregnancies haha!).


----------



## charlie15

Yey for your little girl Charlie :) love the bump wishful, much better than mine ;)


----------



## Bookity

That is a beautiful name, Charliekeys.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful that's a gorgeous bump and photo. You look lovely! X


----------



## Fish&Chips

6 days until our scan. Whoop whoop!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks for all the love ladies!!! i am happy that it finally looks like baby and not burrito and cake :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmmmm cake! lol


----------



## bexxc

CharlieKeys said:


> hmmmm cake! lol

:rofl: that's EXACTLY what i thought!


----------



## skweek35

Ok talking of cake - here are the pics of my gender reveal cake! :haha: 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Genderrevealcake3.jpg 

It was absolutely delicious and so light!! Could have eaten the entire cake without feeling too guilty


----------



## ashleywalton

Now I really want some cake.... lol! :) Very cute!


----------



## skweek35

:muaha: :cake: :muaha:


----------



## bexxc

so cute! i want a piece!!!

but i guess i can't complain much. dh is in the kitchen cooking me up a big stack of pancakes. (yes, i'm being breakfast naughty today)


----------



## Mrs.326

I used to have a massive sweet tooth before getting pregnant... now, I can't stand it! I should've known it was a boy from the beginning... I've never passed up frozen yogurt or cake in my life until now! :haha:


----------



## charlie15

Mmmmm yummy looking cake :)


----------



## skweek35

and finally here is the scan pic (with a pink bow just because I can! hehe ) 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/pinkbow.jpg


----------



## Bookity

Ha! Cute! Love the bow!

I really really want that cake. God, just any cake... I must be having another girl, I want nothing but sweet stuff. Brownies, cake, and ice cream! :)

Two more weeks before I find out which team I'm on this time! Agh! It's so hard to wait!


----------



## skweek35

I know, The last 2 weeks seem to have dragged by for me! but since then the time is just flying by! YAY!!! Just over 2 weeks till my next MW appointment 

I will admit the cake was just heavenly! it was sooo light but covered in cream! Eating a second equally big portion is not a problem!


----------



## Mrs.326

What a beautiful scan!! She looks so cute already :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i've been wanting salty things too.. but my husband has a sweet tooth so we always have baked goods in the house... yum!

its also been hot here and another 90+ heat wave is on its way so ice cream and pops it is!


----------



## Mrs.326

We have been in the 100s all week!! 102 on Monday, 105 yesterday, 105 today, and expected to reach 107 tomorrow! Last year we had a 41 day streak of over 100 degree weather... but that didn't start until the END of July! I can't imagine what the rest of this summer is going to be like... and with me getting bigger and bigger, I'm definitely not looking forward to it. Thank goodness my in-laws live near by and have a nice shaded pool :)


----------



## Bookity

Jealous of anyone with pool access.


----------



## charlie15

You should all come to the UK, it appears that we no longer have a summer! ;)


----------



## Bookity

Ah, just had the first coca cola in 4 months... Overcoming aversions!! Yay! Not that drinking coke is something I should WANT to be doing in the first place. Haha.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my dr told me to have a glass of coca cola when i get my tension headaches so it cant be THAT bad.

no one with a pool around here but we have beaches!! i wish there was some shade though.. but i swim the entire time and re-apply sunscreen constantly :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

skweek - that is very bad of you putting up pictures of yummy looking cake when there is none in my house! ;) 

I have a glass of diet pepsi every morning or I can't function ..... it's like having a morning cup of coffee :haha:


----------



## hollsarena

Here is my little man!!! his mouth is open...hes totally my child, and he punched me during the ultra sound so hes my husbands child too!!! Good mix of the too of us:haha: Anyhow you can see his little hands and a leg too:)
 



Attached Files:







scan0005.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bookity

There's beaches here too, but the lake usually is too freezing for my liking. It's not til August that it's warm enough for me to get in it.


----------



## Mrs.326

Holls - what a handsome little man you have there :)

We have tons of pools around here! We're in North Texas so we don't really have beach access, but we do have a lot of lakes. We'll go out on the boat a few times each summer with friends, but with no shade it can be draining and we always come back ridiculously burned (regardless of how much sunscreen we use - the TX sun is intense!). When I was in East TX we had access to the Gulf of Mexico, but it's not necessarily water I would swim in... so, there were a lot of pools there as well.


----------



## bexxc

holl--- what an adorable little man!!!

we don't have a pool- just beaches. but honestly, it hasn't been as hot here as usual. thank goodness!


----------



## skweek35

Sorry Charlie - but with all the ladies talking about cakes I just had to add to the talk and that was the best I could do. It was just soo light and delicious - if you ever come across an egg-free cake shop - give it a try! YUM YUM YUM! 

I could so have done with a swimming pool today! Its days like today (30'C in North Kent) that I really miss our old house in CT. Had a lovely big swimming pool! Could do wiht a dip now!


----------



## MommyH

You guys crack me up! First off that damn cake made me have to get off my lazy butt on my day off and make my own yummy fudge chocolate yummy cake :rofl: and second I WISH we could get some sun around here! We still have cold monsoon rain coming down here in Oregon at the end of stinking JUNE and it is so frustrating!! I am ready for my summer sunshine damnit!!! We actually got in the hot tub yesterday because it was cold out (don't worry ours is only at 95 degrees while I'm pregnant so totally safe)...I am tired of these grey cloudy skies :(


----------



## MommaBarry

So angry with my job :growlmad: Sorry this may be long winded but I need to vent and type it out to feel better. 

My doctor told me last week to not lift more than 25lbs. I have been having lots of muscular skelatel pain in my back and hips that concerned my doctor and they sent me to Labor and Delivery to be moniterd. Knowing that turning in a note saying I was on restriction is not possible for the position I work in, I did not tell them but have been complying with doctors orders with the help of my co-workers

Today, this new manager of ours had a "meeting" with me and my two co-workers. She said she is raising the expectations for our positions and that we needed to think if this is the job we really want to do. She said that my direct supervisor does about 95% of the work and that is not acceptable, and then she bragged that her and my other co-worker were able to complete the job in 4 hours. So who do you think this meeting was really directed at?....yep me. Although I have been busting my butt in pain, its not enough. She then reminded us that there are only 10 full time postions in our store which means insurance (which obviously I have to have) and that 3 of us held them, and that if we cant meet her standards that she will dissuss moving us to another area that will not be full time and might be nights and weekends and give it to people who can do the job.

Now I know what you all are thinking, she cant do that, thats discrimination. Your right.... however my company knows the laws and the loop holes. I have watched them do this to others. If she was to come to me she will offer me "another job to accomadate my needs" and if I decline and try to sue, she can simply say that she offered me a job and I declined it. 

Basicly in order to keep my full time benifits I have no choice but to take a leave of absence. I can take it for up to a year and the day I do it, it locks in my insurance so they cant take it away, but my position is only safe for 12 weeks. Obviously I have longer than 12 weeks to go so I give up my position. I didnt plan on coming back to the company after the baby was here, and the insurance is the only reason I stay. We can make it with just the OH income, but its not spending ANY extra money and only paying bills. You know paycheck to paycheck. Which means no baby shopping for me and praying that at my babyshower people will purchase more than just clothes.

I called OH tonight ( he is still out of town :nope:) and he was mad that they would put stress on a pregnant lady like that! He told me to take the leave and that he would work more hours to not see me so upset. Im happy he is so supportive, I really wish he was here.

I thought I would be so happy to not work and just focus on school, my family, and growing life, but honestly im scared. 

Ok. sorry for the venting, It does feel good to get it out there. :hugs: good night ladies


----------



## bexxc

momma- i'm so sorry! that's just horrible that you've been treated this way. i wish i could say anything to make you feel better, but i know it won't change your situation, so i'll just send you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you bexxc :hugs: that is just what I need :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

MommyH said:


> You guys crack me up! First off that damn cake made me have to get off my lazy butt on my day off and make my own yummy fudge chocolate yummy cake :rofl: and second I WISH we could get some sun around here! We still have cold monsoon rain coming down here in Oregon at the end of stinking JUNE and it is so frustrating!! I am ready for my summer sunshine damnit!!! We actually got in the hot tub yesterday because it was cold out (don't worry ours is only at 95 degrees while I'm pregnant so totally safe)...I am tired of these grey cloudy skies :(

thats so funny.. ive been watching all of the Olympic qualifiers (track and field) and every time i am like "does it ever not rain in Oregon?!?!" haha hope the skies clear soon!

and mommabarry i am so sorry that you are being treated that way. it is terrible. here's some more :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

MommaBarry-Oh my goodness! I can't believe that! I know I can't say much, but it sure seems like you have a supportive husband. My husband is the same way, he'd rather work overtime so I can stay home and raise our babies and not have to stress about work on top of all the stuff at home. It sometimes isn't easy or fun living paycheck to paycheck but you learn how to do it and you make it work. So, I feel your pain on the stress as far as that goes...Anyway, good luck!! And lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you wishful and Ashley. Your right he is very supportive, he would do anything to just see me happy. One of the many reasons I love him so much. Im trying to see the positive although I have been a hormonal blubbering fool this evening. 
I am healthy, and so is baby. 
I am blessed to be able to carry another life within me. 
I have a home and he has a job.

I also have apple pie :toothpick: to fill my emotional needs

I really am feeling much better now that I have got it out. Now I need advice on surviving on a budget. It has been years since I have been on one.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

we live on one budget too and believe me it can be stressful. we dont have much room for error but we make it work. it helps that my husband works OT and on weekends too... bless our awesome husbands!!

and yummm enjoy that apple pie!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Momma that is terrible. I'm not sure of the laws in the states but over here you could do them for bullying, discrimination and now I can't remember the term (baby brain) but that you had to resign due to the way you were being treated. Did they offer you any money to resign? X


----------



## charlie15

Mommabarry, that's awful, I can't believe that they can treat you like this while you're pregnant, surely they should be accommodating you and supporting you as your needs change and they will on a weekly basis now. I've been under a lot of stress at home with my poor Mum and work has not helped...I'm an A&E sister in a big trauma centre, so pretty full on. I've not been getting much slack from my boss either who seems oblivious to the effects of my ever expanding bump and back aches etc, but nothing like your situation at all, I am very protected over here in the UK so I won't complain. The most important thing for you and baby is not let yourself get stressed, it's really not good when your pregnant, so plenty of apple pies and positive thoughts :) 

As for surviving on a budget...not a scooby, I am totally hopeless with budgeting, something i am going to need to learn too for after bub's arrival!!


----------



## Viking15

MommaBerry, that posting made me see red for you :grr: Your company has some brass balls. From the way you wrote that it seems like there were plenty of witnesses to this meeting? Did I see that right? I think I would speak to someone in HR. I don't know how big your company is, but that is what I would do I think. My company hasn't been very helpful either in providing me a different ground position and some days I just get really exhausted. I flatly refuse to do some things at work now. It's amazing how many people expect us to lift and store their bags for them. I flat out told a passenger I wouldn't stow his bag because I am 5 months pregnant. I don't have a supervisor looking over my shoulder though. And technically we are supposed to get help to lift a bag, but realistically getting help from another flight attendant during airplane boarding when there is just one aisle and a plane load of people coming at you is just completely not happening. Thankfully, another passenger stepped in and put it up for me, bless him. It is really ridiculous that your company is trying to get away with this. I'm so angry for you. I don't know what a lawyer could/would do, but I would have a hard time not fighting back of I were in your shoes. The nerve!!!!!!!! I'm seeing red!!!!!!! However, being the child of a lawyer, I know that companies play dirty and sometimes it's best to avoid the stress and fight and move on for your own good. That's pretty blatant though. Witnesses would be the key factor I think. 
The cake picture..... Look what you started! I have been trying to be better as I have already gained 29 pounds. That first tri really did me in. I ate and ate trying to calm the nausea. I got chastised by my MW. Now I feel guilty every time I eat. I really hope it doesn't turn into GD. I don't think it will if I am careful with what I eat from here out, but it is really hard traveling. I need to enlist my hubby's help. He's not so good at the healthy eating and planning meals out... But maybe if I do it in a way that says it's for my health and the health of the baby he will make an effort. Or maybe I should just get some healthy frozen meals. :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my problem has been i NEVER know what i want to eat until like 10 minutes before hand. i use to be able to go to the grocery store once a week and get everything i needed but now i find myself walking up and down the aisles and only grabbing snacks and such. then dinner time comes and i dont feel like going to the store so we eat out. need to stop that!!


----------



## Viking15

Oh, and for doing this on a budget, it is definitely hard. There is a pretty good thread somewhere about what is really essential for raising a baby that I have taken some cues from. It looks like you already have a baby MommaBerry? Is that right? Your LO in your avatar with you? If so, you are really ahead of the game, unless you have already gotten rid of his stuff. If that is the case and you have to start from scratch rely on your registry and spread the word that you really need the essentials. I know your friends will want to help. Also, if you are going to be a stay at home mom I encourage you to try cloth diapering. I am going to give it the old college try myself for several reasons I won't get into here, but honestly it doesn't sound that bad. The inital output is going to be steep, but I am having a girl, so I am getting tons of stuff from my sister. My dad is on his way up to Ohio to get the stuff for me before starting my registry. The one-size diapers really seem to be a good way to cut cost if you don't want to do the prefolds which is definitely the cheapest option. If I were a SAHM I think I would do the prefolds. (I think they may also be called flats???) The one thing that really solidified the CDing for me was that you are supposed to flush poo even if you are using disposables. I didn't know that, and I am sure the vast majority of people don't. It seeps into our ground water from landfills since they aren't treated for this type of waste since people are supposed to flush the poo. I figured if I'm going to have to flush the poo anyhow, then just go all the way, and many other reasons. I know that sounds crunchy, but it is a good way to save money. It definitely requires some more work, but it probably wouldn't cramp your style if you are going to be home. 
Another way to save is to buy from consignment stores. I tried doing this for maternity clothes, but didn't have much luck. My sister sent me her maternity clothes, but many didn't fit because my boobs are huge. Some items did though and that was a help. I have bought a couple of dresses at Target and I think I am going to wear them into shreds. There are tons of consignment stores in my area, I don't know about you, but if there aren't maybe you can look at some yard sales? Craigslist is also a good one. Breastfeeding, of course, is a good way to save money. 
Don't despair. You can make the necessary changes. All that baby needs is to be safe in the car and loved at home really. The rest of the stuff is convenience. Safety is the important part. You can even do baby wearing instead of getting a stroller, but I would think twice about that one since my back already hurts. :haha: There are some ladies out there that just put their LO in a sling and go. Sounds convenient, but I don't know how my back would hold up. 
You can do this! Sometimes we are put up against the wall and have to make tough choices for what is best for us, and they open new doors for a better life. I know that is hokey and silver-lining and all, but I believe it is true. Sometimes things just work themselves out. I hope you have plenty of support from friends and family, and I can already see that your DH is great!


----------



## MommaBarry

Wishful that is my problem too. Then im like, no...im going to eat at home today to save money, looks in cubbard, gets the keys and heads out to eat since there is noting in the bubbard :haha:

Charlie, I have a hard time with budgeting too! I think well its on sale, or its really not that much we can afford it and boom, Money is spent lol.

Viking, your an angel thank you. Your right there are witnesses, but since the meeting was with me and my two direct co-workers doing the same position all they have to say is "we didnt target her specificly, we warned everyone". The company I work for, lets put it this way, they are the LARGEST retailer in the world. A lawyer would do me no good unless they only had the meeting with me only. I do however intend to have a meeting with the store manager once my leave is approved, that way my insurance is protected and locked in, and let her know that I felt she gave me no choice. Im just heartbroken because I love my co-workers and will really miss them. Maybe if this woman had ever been pregnant herself she would understand physical jobs are hard when you are growing. Then again maybe she cant, and is jealouse I am. And bless your heart, I could not do your job. I hope that they found you a ground position soon. You wont be able to fly much longer once they day gets closer :nope:


----------



## MommaBarry

Viking just saw your other post :hugs: thank you!!

Yes that is my son in my avatar. He is just about to turn 9. That being said I do not have any of his stuff as my sister in laws have had 3 boys since him and I have gave it all to him, and mine is the first girl. Im sure my family will help out as much as possible and I know that my friends have already started shopping. This girl will have a wadrobe to die for :haha: Its the larger items im concerned for. My OH says not to worry it will work out as it always does. Wish I could be as care free and go with the flow as he is. I am a planner and a worrier :dohh:

I already plan to breastfeed, so that will help in cost. I am having a hard time convincing myself about the cloth diapers. I know it would save loads of money!! Its the idea of not just throwing it away that bothers me.

Thank you for the advice :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

MommaBerry, if you are concerned about the commitment with CDing there are some websites that have a trial that you can try. I was going to do that just to decide which kind I wanted to use, but I've done so much research that I think I've already made my mind up. There are tons of videos on YouTube. I recommend the cloth diapering channel. They have a 101 on CDing. There are several videos on the basics. It really can help save tons of money and you can resell them online too. I have bought three diapers already online and saved 18 dollars. They look like they will still get plenty of use out of them. Just FYI. Trying to help not pressure. :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oh, and I understand the the largest retailer in the world is horrid to their employees. I avoid shopping there at all costs. I know you must feel some loyalty to them and certainly to your fellow employees, but what they are doing is completely unconscionable. I'm very upset for you. I am definitely going to talk to my dad about your case and see what he says. Just out of my own curiosity and fury.


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry - I don't really have any words for you, just wanted to send some hugs your way :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Momma, sorry you are dealing with this. I have heard some stories on that retailer that make you disgusted! I worked for them myself up til January this year when I decided to be a SAHM. I think some of these attitudes must vary by store. While I disliked some policies, they were always pretty accomodating for me in my pregnancy. Sorry your store sucks like that.

Could you take the whole year off and find a new job after the little one is born?

If you have a big freezer and a bulk food store close by, that could help you save some money. It's a lot more eating in. When both my parents were out of a job we ate lots of hamburger and lots of chicken. I don't know all the budget ins and outs because I was in third grade at the time. Just got used to hearing "no" a lot.

I wish you the best in this hard time. When times are really tough you'll see just how amazing the people around you are.

And lots of :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Viking if it's any consolation I just ate sweets and rubbish last time and ok I had a large baby but I didn't get GD. :)

Momma - I agree, if you can seek advice just to double check where you stand. xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Bookity - I read "policies" in your post as "pickles" for some reason and now I'm really, _really_ craving one!


----------



## Viking15

Fish&Chips, I just got to my goal weight two days after my BFP and it's been hard to see the weight pile back on. I swear, if I eat any white carb it goes straight to my fat reserves. I'm envious of people that can eat them. I have been trying to be better now but first tri sucked. I ate crackers until I couldn't face eating another one. I ate Mac n cheese, pastas, toast in an attempt to curb the nausea and it was all in vain! I don't know why I didn't realize it at the time. I guess desperation? That nausea was horrific. Now that I can stand to eat veggies again I'm back to eating lots of salads. I'm so exhausted though! The grocery store is my biggest obstacle. I can prepare once it's home but getting to the store is hard. Good to know it isn't necessarily going to turn into GD. I've definitely put on way too much and I know more will come. I'm trying much harder to do better though.


----------



## hollsarena

Someone brought to my attention how much my son and I look alike...thought it was too funny not to share:)
 



Attached Files:







sidebyside.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: you do!!


----------



## bexxc

:rofl: too funny!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lol! Brilliant! 

Viking I was the same last time but I seem much better this pregnancy. I'm eating lots of carbs and am not doing too badly. X


----------



## Stephers35

Oh Momma!

I am in HR and I can tell you that the largest retailer in the world is probably trying to squeeze you out. As ridiculous as that sounds, it is extremely common in the US. I worked for a much much much smaller retailer and even women who were in HR were squeezed out. It seems as though the child bearing process is much more important in other countries/cultures than in ours. If you can make the leave of absence work, I would! I would also call HR though as having a conversation about how your supervisor does all the work is ridiculous. Sounds like somebody got promoted and they're a little big for their boots these days! 

You are right in taking leave so that you keep your insurance. Even if you call HR, I think that you would suddenly find yourself without benefits at part time. I think you may have a case if they drop you to part time and take away the benefits of an expectant mother, but the cost to fight them would most likely ruin you. It's sad that people are allowed to behave that way in the workplace, but I've watched Managers and HR people look for every possible loophole just to be giant jerks.

What are you going to school for? Sounds like your prospects will be greatly improving!!!


----------



## Mummyjessie

ashleywalton said:


> Hi everyone. Thought I'd start a thread so we can share our EDD with each other. Hopefully we can find bump buddies to share our experience with.
> 
> Gender Count
> 10 :pink: 6 :blue: 2 :yellow:
> 
> *November*
> *1st*
> nicoley
> nikkihennes
> mellllly :blue:
> NicoleLJ
> charlie15 :yellow:
> Sunni
> Erised
> natasharobin
> jupton
> anna76
> *2nd*
> discoclare
> mellymoo.
> treetop21
> Kaylami
> Stephers35 :pink: Amara
> Pink Sugar
> leeann1002
> *3rd*
> ToniT
> Buckles
> Coleey
> mary81
> Inge
> Reedy
> wildflower86
> Babee_Bugs
> *4th*
> ashleywalton :pink:Lanay Rayne
> tryingg
> bubblej23
> Mwd1985
> Eviemoo
> SpringerS
> MrsWright22
> chary
> Viking15 :pink:
> wishfulmom2b :blue: Murray
> Sarahbear
> Emma2012
> celticmum
> *5th*
> silver_penny
> Hayaddie
> Sal85 :blue: Oscar Henry
> Strike
> gaiagirl
> laney_bump
> Wish4another
> mommy2010
> mrsvaldez
> Cata
> bamagun
> CharlieKeys :pink: Phoebe Anne
> *6th*
> arnz0
> lovealittle1
> ginny83
> Ilikecake
> Soon2Bee
> foxforce
> BelleF
> booflebump
> destynibaby
> Karin_
> *7th*
> theclarks8687
> kassxox
> skweek35 :pink:
> Natnoodo
> jessy1101
> Cridge
> mazee71
> *8th*
> nyomi1990
> minties
> lovewithin
> myluckyyear
> Malakai13
> ShelbyLee
> LilyTTC
> imogenwanted
> cats baby
> CuteandPreggo
> myway2000
> *9th*
> pinktree
> auntylolo
> Jedigirl
> hollsarena :blue:
> *10th*
> SleepyBaby
> Savvy
> UenvyMEsha
> newserenity
> Mypreciouskid
> EmmaCharlotte
> *11th*
> CAValleygirl :blue:
> Savvy2413
> quakingcanopy
> HalfThyme007 :pink:
> Stinkerbell,
> colsy
> *12th*
> MommaBarry :pink:
> MommyH :pink: Ela James
> myvirgoways
> steelergirl55
> CortneyMarie
> Thaynes
> Jennylee1016
> *13th*
> ttc1soon
> Tink1986
> Dahlia2007
> kbf48
> *14th*
> stitchycat
> girdy
> *15th*
> Kare2012
> MissCherry15
> dbb
> loob53
> Meandmybucket
> michelle01
> *16th*
> corgankidd
> HCothren
> Hopeful10
> ErikaJo85
> AMM1031 :pink::pink: Cadence Colleen & MacKenzie Grace
> wifeywoo2
> valdree
> Blackbuttafly
> allets
> *17th*
> nikalicious
> morri
> cupkates
> P.Lily
> shoreviewgrrl
> *18th*
> veeeh
> HisGrace
> oh_so_blessed
> *19th*
> hope0678
> *20th*
> skunkpixie
> tabitha561
> Ajos
> mammytoerin
> *21st*
> keepholdingon
> Bookity
> Sproutlet
> Bergebabe
> *22nd*
> Fish&Chips
> pinkribbon
> Winks
> bexxc :yellow:
> *23rd*
> Dream.dream
> janna
> rottpaw
> *24th*
> bugaboobaby
> *25th*
> taylorxx
> *26th*
> LadyW
> hopestruck
> jrwifey18
> *27th*
> Mrs.326 :blue: Davis Rock
> Becki_k1
> *28th*
> mummy1985
> *29th*
> sailorsgirl
> Inoue
> *30th*
> Ichisan
> 
> :angel:*Not Forgotten*:angel:
> Rhiaberry, crancherry, VJean, Saranna80, Wiggler, MrsMcK04, Cubinthehub, Annie77, Olivette


Can I please be added onto the list for the 27th. X :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

Stephers35 said:


> Oh Momma!
> 
> I am in HR and I can tell you that the largest retailer in the world is probably trying to squeeze you out. As ridiculous as that sounds, it is extremely common in the US. I worked for a much much much smaller retailer and even women who were in HR were squeezed out. It seems as though the child bearing process is much more important in other countries/cultures than in ours. If you can make the leave of absence work, I would! I would also call HR though as having a conversation about how your supervisor does all the work is ridiculous. Sounds like somebody got promoted and they're a little big for their boots these days!
> 
> You are right in taking leave so that you keep your insurance. Even if you call HR, I think that you would suddenly find yourself without benefits at part time. I think you may have a case if they drop you to part time and take away the benefits of an expectant mother, but the cost to fight them would most likely ruin you. It's sad that people are allowed to behave that way in the workplace, but I've watched Managers and HR people look for every possible loophole just to be giant jerks.
> 
> What are you going to school for? Sounds like your prospects will be greatly improving!!!

Stephers you got it!!! 
If I get dropped to part time-no benifits. And your right, they know I could not fight them. Your also right, they are trying to squeeze me out. They did this to a 60 year old woman with brain cancer. She had a shunt in her head when she returned and the offered her an over night position, knowing she could not take, but it covered there butts and she quit. 
At this point all im concerned about is my insurance for the next 6 months. So taking leave and keeping it for a year with the coverage im at is my best bet. I return to work Monday, I am going to HR to get my papers before they have a chance to do otherwise.


----------



## charlie15

OMG!!!!!!!!!! i can't believe that they can do that to someone just after a major op for brain cancer, that's shocking. You're employment rights seriously suck in the states. I think I know who you work for and they own some stores in the UK...i won't be stepping foot in one of them again, consumer power! well a little! 

Good luck on Monday, really hope you get in there before they do.


----------



## MommaBarry

Your right Charlie, the states are mainly focused on money, money, money. Unlike over the pond that cares about family and education. 

Im sure you do know who I work for, considering they are in every town in every country. The company used to be a good one to work for, before the the sole owner and creator passed away in the 90's. Since his family has taken over, so has the greed. He would be turning over in his grave.

But I am going to start a new chapter, focus on school (stephers im going to school for medical assisting) and focus on being the best mom I can be. Who knows, "the worlds largest retailer" may have just given me a blessing in disguise wrapped up with a slap in the face. :haha: Way to look at the bright side eh?


----------



## charlie15

MommaBarry said:


> Your right Charlie, the states are mainly focused on money, money, money. Unlike over the pond that cares about family and education.
> 
> Im sure you do know who I work for, considering they are in every town in every country. The company used to be a good one to work for, before the the sole owner and creator passed away in the 90's. Since his family has taken over, so has the greed. He would be turning over in his grave.
> 
> But I am going to start a new chapter, focus on school (stephers im going to school for medical assisting) and focus on being the best mom I can be. Who knows, "the worlds largest retailer" may have just given me a blessing in disguise wrapped up with a slap in the face. :haha: Way to look at the bright side eh?

Good for you! screw the b*****ds!!


----------



## Bookity

I'm sure the founder is rolling over in his grave at what has happened to his company Momma! Excellent on you for being able to see the bright side of it!


----------



## ashleywalton

Got you added Mummyjessie! :)
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## bexxc

yay!!!! 20 weeks today!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

Woohoo Bexxc :yipee:


----------



## skweek35

Could nesting syndrome have set in already. Or am I just bored?? 
Have just folded and packed away underwear, hung the winter coats in the spare room cupboard, sorted out Speckles clothes again, sorted washing for ironing tonight, packed away winter shoes and boots, cleared the dinner table of crap, emptied the dustbins, watered the indoor plants and brought the hangers down ready for ironing session! 
I must be coming down with something - I am never this homely!! 
No prizes for guessing what I'm up to tonight then while DF watches the football/soccer!!


----------



## skweek35

I'm hoping someone on here can help me out - looking for some ideas for granddad's birthday in a few weeks. 
As this is his first granddaughter I was hoping to get him something a bit special from our Little Speckle. 

I have already ordered a birthday card from funkypigeon. But would like to get him something special from his first granddaughter

Any ideas?


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies I been lookin foreve for a thread like this!! I'm 18 weeks n 3 days I find out what I'm having tomorrow!!!! 

My due date is nov 29!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Anni! Welcome. I find out tomorrow too! What time is your scan?


----------



## MommaBarry

Welcome Annie :friends: So excited for you to find out!!!


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> Hi ladies I been lookin foreve for a thread like this!! I'm 18 weeks n 3 days I find out what I'm having tomorrow!!!!
> 
> My due date is nov 29!!!!!!!

i sent you a link to this thread months ago, ya big baby brain!!! :rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii Annie! :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi Annie and Welcome!!


----------



## Bookity

Welcome Annie, glad you found us!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi annie! I will add you to the list...Good luck at your scans tomorrow ladies! Let us know the news!! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hope everyone had a good weekend. my husband just felt baby for the first time tonight. the look on his face was amazing :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I felt my first official kick on Saturday! Have only felt 1 or 2 since, but it was amazing! :) DH is jealous he hasn't felt one yet... shouldn't be long before he feels it too, right? 

My "flutters" feel more like pressure followed by a "wave"... so hard to explain... does anyone else feel them like this?

p.s. Welcome Annie!


----------



## Stephers35

I've been able to feel baby move for many weeks, but Saturday is the first time she kicked hard enough for DH to know without a doubt that she had just kicked his hand. He then apologized for not being more concerned as he didnt realize she was that big. Wha? I had to explain that it only hurts when she kicks my bladder. I really could've used that to my benefit, but didn't want him to think I was in pain!

We had our anatomy ultrasound today! 22 weeks, 3 days and she was sucking on her foot. Seriously. Everything looked good though, as I thought it would. Can't believe I still have 17 more weeks until I can meet my girl. Feels like forever!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just back from the 20 week scan. Everything is measuring spot on and baby is doing well so all is good. Despite contrary belief we will be having another boy. Yes apparently this household needs more willies. God help me.

Need time to process the info as I so wanted a girl and this was our last chance. We had a name for a girl picked out and everything but no clue for a boy. It's a relief to know at last though - I can finally start making plans! xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the boy, fish&chips! I can understand needing a bit of time to process the news - I'm sure I'll feel the same with #2 if we end up with another boy. But, glad to hear baby is healthy!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Mrs xx


----------



## Bookity

9 more days before we see our little one! Hope he/she is healthy and willing to show us the goods, lol.

So nice to see everyone finding out about their boys and girls!


----------



## Mrs.326

So exciting Bookity! Hope you get a good view of baby's "stuff" :)

We get to see our little one again a week from today! It'll be neat to see the development that's taken place since our last ultrasound :)


----------



## MommaBarry

This last week I have been able to see little ones kicks move my tummy. OH got to see it too :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

Update on the work situation.

Today I went in first thing after clocking in got my leave of absence papers. Went to my first break and called my doctors nurse and explained what was going on and she agreed to fill them out for me. She said she would write I need to be on leave until further notice. :happydance:

Now just a few days wait to get the papers back and turned into work and then wait for them to approve them. 

While I was on the phone talking with the nurse that witch manager was walking around listening to me tell them what was up. Im sure she is pissed but I could care less!!


----------



## hollsarena

Go Momma Berry! Hopefully that will be a lot less stress on you and your little one!!! 

Also just for the record my little mans name will be Evan Milo:)


----------



## Bookity

Good news Momma! Both about work and babies kicks. I was around 20 weeks when that happened for me with our first. I had anterior placenta, so barely felt movement before that happened.


----------



## Viking15

Welcome Annie!

I've been feeling our little girl move around more these days. That anterior placenta seems to rob a bit of that pregnancy joy. 

Fish, I am still disappointed that I'm having a girl if I am to be completely honest with all of you. I wanted a boy very badly and I fear we won't be able to afford to have another child. Anyhow there is never any guarantee so it would just be the same odds. I have an impossible time picturing myself with a girl. I know I will love her, but I don't feel it much quite yet. I'm still a bit crushed by the news. I feel really guilty about that as she is apparently healthy and that's all anyone can really hope for, but there are no boys in my family anywhere so I really wanted to give my dad that experience. This will most likely be his last grandchild and he had two daughters. I wanted to name my son after him. No such luck.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Fish -- glad you have a sense of humor about it "yes apparently this house needs more willies" :rofl: Nice to know for sure at last though, so you can make plans like you said. Congrats on the healthy little one!

MommaB -- GO YOU!! Sorry it had to go this way, but glad you have an option at least. That manager woman sounds like a piece of work!

I think I'm finally starting to feel kicks.....I have anterior placenta as well, and I think it has really prevented me from feeling a lot. It's also my first, so that probably has something to do with it. Just wish DH could feel something! Mostly it just feels like there is a giant goldfish swimming around. Just grateful to feel anything really...never thought I'd make it this far! Hooray for 21 weeks! :yipee:

On a side note, my sister was induced yesterday and I got a sneak peak of what awaits me in the hospital -- I think I was more stressed out than she was! It's her third, so she's a veteran....but I couldn't stop worrying! I hope I'm as calm as she is when it's my time. I'm thinking by the time I get to 40 weeks I'm going to be so uncomfortable that I won't care what they have to do to get the baby out safely! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Viking I totally can sympathise. My MIL has 2 boys and they both have boys - there are no girls and I know she desperately wanted one. I was her last hope as my brother in law and his wife are not having any more and this is our last. It will be amazing for both of us and when they arrive we will be soooo in love that we won't be able to imagine them being any more perfect. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ashley would you mind changing my due date to the 19th? x


----------



## bexxc

ashely- i have a due date change too- can you move me to the 18th while you're at it?


----------



## pinkribbon

My due date is now 18th November and I'm officially team :yellow:!


----------



## ashleywalton

I am going to change those dates right now for you ladies. 
It sure seems like we have a lot of ladies that aren't around here anymore....or if they are speak up! Let me know team yellow, blue, pink and names!!!

My due date is actually changed to the 2nd...so I have 4 months from today! :)


----------



## janna

ashleywalton said:


> I am going to change those dates right now for you ladies.
> It sure seems like we have a lot of ladies that aren't around here anymore....or if they are speak up! Let me know team yellow, blue, pink and names!!!
> 
> My due date is actually changed to the 2nd...so I have 4 months from today! :)

As far as I know, my due date is still Nov.23rd... And I will be team :yellow:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

finally have my scan tomorrow...so nervous but trying to stay positive. will update everyone when i get home.. praying for a healthy baby :)


----------



## bexxc

good luck at your scan, wishful!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey girls, sorry I havent been around much, congrats to all the team blues and pinks...and I admire your strength to those who have remained yellow!!

Could you possibly change my due date to the 28th please?

Also Im having a BOY!!! eek!

:blue:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck wishful! X


----------



## auntylolo

ashleywalton said:


> I am going to change those dates right now for you ladies.
> It sure seems like we have a lot of ladies that aren't around here anymore....or if they are speak up! Let me know team yellow, blue, pink and names!!!
> 
> My due date is actually changed to the 2nd...so I have 4 months from today! :)

:blush: lurking! my edd is now 8/11/12, and we are :pink:


----------



## Mrs.326

Oops... looks like I need a due date change too, Ashley. Davis is due on the 28th :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I am now due on the 9th, but I think my c-section is the 2nd. You do not have to change me from my original date though.

One more day and the OH will be home for 5 days :happydance:
Then back out of town again for another week and my son leaves or his fathers for 5 weeks :growlmad: I hate when my son has to go, and so does he. Im going to be a wreck home alone without both my guys :nope:

Good thing I took extra classes over the summer and have TONS of homework to keep me busy.


----------



## ashleywalton

auntylolo said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> I am going to change those dates right now for you ladies.
> It sure seems like we have a lot of ladies that aren't around here anymore....or if they are speak up! Let me know team yellow, blue, pink and names!!!
> 
> My due date is actually changed to the 2nd...so I have 4 months from today! :)
> 
> :blush: lurking! my edd is now 8/11/12, and we are :pink:Click to expand...

Yay for team pink! :) Glad to see you are still around! 

I updated the front page. I was just trying to get more people to let me know what team they are on. Hope everyone is feeling well. I did too much yesterday and I am paying for it today. Also, today is the first day of cheer practice and after coaching 7 years, it is so hard not being able to be there...but I know its for the best...


----------



## MommaBarry

Here is my 21 week bump. I look sooo tired in the picture :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

MommaBarry said:


> Here is my 21 week bump. I look sooo tired in the picture :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 433563

You look cute! I'm sure we all look tired :)


----------



## MommyH

Here is my 21 week picture and 4-21 week progression!

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/fd54b964.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/963b1a97.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

Lovin it MommyH :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow your bumps are amazing! 

Anyone heard from Wanting? Hope her scan went well.


----------



## natasharobin

Im still around too, happily reading all the updates! My due date is still November 8th and we are on team yellow!


----------



## Bookity

Feeling so tired today. I hope Michaela goes to bed well tonight.

Also, went out for the first time in 2 days and Good God it's HOT out there! I wish it would rain for a week. That would be awesome.


----------



## annie00

Found out yesterday I'm on the pink team!!!! Yay


----------



## MommaBarry

Congrats Annie!! :pink::yipee:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

finally back home. my scan went well. i was measuring a few days behind overall but the legs were measuring 3 weeks ahead hahah

i will post pics tomorrow :)


----------



## MommaBarry

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY!! 

My sons 9th birthday is on sunday (the day he leaves for his dads for the rest of summer) so tonight my family is celebrating his birthday. We always have a big 4th of July celebration and all the family comes down for BBQ and fireworks. This also means lots of belly rubbing from my grandmothers :help:

So today I am busy making 48 cupcakes for the event. 24 german chocolate and 24 golden butter with chocolate marshmallow cream. Its going to be so hard to not eat them as I make them :cake:

Also received a text this morning from my OH that he is leaving the job site at 11, so he should be home around 3 this afternoon :headspin:(he was afraid he wasn't going to make it home until after the celebration)

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Happy 4th to you as well MommaBarry! Wish I lived closer so I could get one of those cupcakes! :) So glad your honey is coming home today too!! Happy early birthday to your son! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy Independence day to you US ladies :)


----------



## annie00

Thanks ladies for all the welcomes!!!! 

I'm havin a baby girl ..

And to be honest I'm very upset me n dh both wanted a boy so bad!! I hope it sinks in and I am happy in the end.. 

I have been thinking n looking at girl things camo n pink and they have really cute stuff!!! Dh ordered her a beanie soo cute!!!!


----------



## MommyH

Annie we are big into hunting and camo too and we were hoping for a boy so bad as well...our trophy room is the nursery so we decorated it all in camo and wildlife mounts, it's not quite finished yet but here are some pictures of it, we are having a ton of fun!!

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/7b31aff5.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/1177b04d.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/f556fb96.jpg
My mom and I made this crib bedding!
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/7bc17b3c.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/497bc8b6.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/55dae6f4.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/15195fb2.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/ded2ac63.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/a0d004ea.jpg
We put wildlife stickers on her piggy bank
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/2e8bbe9a.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/23390c74.jpg
My dad made this bookshelf out of a pallet
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/a941c79d.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6ac928b0.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/7750bfcd.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/905df62d.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/bf7317ae.jpg
We will be hanging my cougar rug that I shot last year above the changing table
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/65bb5a70.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/b417ccc0.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/eb831767.jpg

Sorry for all of the pics, we are pretty proud :) Lots of finishing touches to do still but I love it!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow!!!! How organised are you! :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommyH you forgot to include the pic of her fab shoe collection! (my favorite) :) Also, can you take a road trip and come sew bedding for me as well? Yours turned out soo cute! I don't even own a sewing machine...let alone know how to use one lol...

I'm 22 weeks today, only 18 left to go! :wohoo: Anyone know when the next ultrasound typically is after the 20 week growth/anomaly one?


----------



## HalfThyme007

PS: Charlie, just noticed your sig -- my sis named one of her sons Stephen and he was born 2 weeks before yours (and their last name is Wilson!). You have good taste :)


----------



## MommyH

HalfThyme007 said:


> MommyH you forgot to include the pic of her fab shoe collection! (my favorite) :) Also, can you take a road trip and come sew bedding for me as well? Yours turned out soo cute! I don't even own a sewing machine...let alone know how to use one lol...
> 
> I'm 22 weeks today, only 18 left to go! :wohoo: Anyone know when the next ultrasound typically is after the 20 week growth/anomaly one?

The bedding was super easy, I wish you lived closer I would totally teach you how :) I would totally road trip to you but I can't even get out of bed today :( I am so tired of this morning sickness!!! I also don't know if there is any more regular ultrasounds after the 20 week one, from what I remember you will only have another one around your actual due date to check size of baby and position and that's only if they are worried about gestational diabetes, breech position, low amniotic fluid, etc.... I didn't get to see Mia from my 20 week appt till I was 38 weeks and went in for a weekly non stress test till she was orn at 42 weeks...sucks!


----------



## bugaboobaby

hey all:flower: 
I havent been on in awhile but I have some fab news!! I finally got my gender scan lined up and we will know if we are team pink or team blue by 2pm on monday!!!! I am so excited i could burst!!!!I feel like I have waited forever, but it is so close now:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I cant wait to update you all! And to start shopping:haha:
I have been good this time and have waited until we know the sex to even start buying basics. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Bookity

Halfthyme, I think MommyH is right. No more ultrasounds after 20 weeks unless there is a concern about baby (weight or health wise).

I'd really like to learn how to sew. I think.it would be fun to make clothes for baby. So much more personal!

6 days to ultrasound!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

no ultrasound where i am after 20 weeks unless they are concerned about something.. but i am getting one at 30 weeks to look at growth of baby. I am higher risk though!


----------



## MommaBarry

Same here. No more ultrasounds. However I am paying to have one of the new HDlive scans done. Blows 3d ultrasounds out of the water!! But I have to wait until im at least 28 weeks. They want baby to have more fat on them. If you get a chance check out her facebook page. Its under prental imaging, she is from kansas city. Ill try and post the link below

https://www.facebook.com/#!/prenatalimaging


----------



## Viking15

I had my cervical length checked again today. They always give me a suprise bonus look at the baby. It was mentioned the last time that I would be getting a 4D later on, but not when, so I asked today when that would be. She was non-commital, but snuck in a quick peek at her in 4D for us today! :cloud9: She said for the 4D it is best to wait until later when they have more body fat. But here she is.




:baby::baby::baby::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## annie00

Wow mommy h that's to. Cute !! My mom is going To accent my mossy oak crib N I got my valence and burp. Clothes all in :) so cute


----------



## annie00

But I forgot to mention I ordered my 9 peice mossy oak crib set off of eBay that say I just add pink where ever!! Hehe..


----------



## MommaBarry

So the OH and I have been steady making a list of names we like so far. He is really stuck on Taylor. Funny I suggested it some time ago and he said no :dohh: Now im not sure if I like it as my daughters name

Still not set in stone, but at least we are making some progress.

Hope everyone has a great weekend :flower:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think taylor is cute for a girl :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you wishful.

I think the only reason I am hesitant on the name, is beacause my name is Jaime, definetly a unisex name. Growing up I always wanted a girly name. Now as an adult I dont mind but vowed I would give my daughter if I ever had one a girly name so that there was no mistaking she was in fact, a girl.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Taylor seems to be getting more feminine now I think ... you have Taylor Swift and she is definitely a girl :haha: I like Taylor for a girl :)


----------



## AMM1031

So we have offically decided on Cadence Colleen, and MaKenna Grace as our girls name and I think they fit well with our sons name which is Logan James. Now I cant wait to see them!


----------



## Bookity

Love those names AMM1031. I like when twin names aren't super matchy matchy.


----------



## annie00

Awe cute names!! 
I think Taylor is either boy r girl.. I know both sex with that name... Its cute.. 

It's official we are naming our little girl bentlie elizabeth my nanny is making my diaper bag wipe case and changing pad she does that for a living and she asked me today what her name was so its set in stone..


----------



## MommaBarry

Over the course of 9 years I have learned what unconditional love was. What it meant to truley be happy, scared, and proud. I realized on this day I had the most rewarding experience ahead of me, being your mother. Happy 9th Birthday to my son Noah. 

I can't wait for you new mommas to experience this!!


As for our names list this is what we have so far 

Mallory
Ella
Claire
Lillian
Taylor
Evelyn
Hannah
Maleyah
Morgan


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry said:


> Over the course of 9 years I have learned what unconditional love was. What it meant to truley be happy, scared, and proud. I realized on this day I had the most rewarding experience ahead of me, being your mother. Happy 9th Birthday to my son Noah.
> 
> I can't wait for you new mommas to experience this!!
> 
> 
> As for our names list this is what we have so far
> 
> Mallory
> Ella
> Claire
> Lillian
> Taylor
> Evelyn
> Hannah
> Maleyah
> Morgan

I of course vote for Ella since we are giving our little love bug the same name just spelled Ela ;) I also love Maleyah,I know a Malia who is a sweet wonderful person :)



AMM1031 said:


> So we have offically decided on Cadence Colleen, and MaKenna Grace as our girls name and I think they fit well with our sons name which is Logan James. Now I cant wait to see them!

I have a nephew Logan James :) love that name! Hubby's middle name is James so we are having a girl and naming her Ela James :)


----------



## AMM1031

AMM1031 said:


> So we have offically decided on Cadence Colleen, and MaKenna Grace as our girls name and I think they fit well with our sons name which is Logan James. Now I cant wait to see them!

I have a nephew Logan James :) love that name! Hubby's middle name is James so we are having a girl and naming her Ela James :)[/QUOTE]


My Hubbys name is James and when we found out he was a boy, the name Logan wasnt hard to come up with as I knew he didnt want a JR but I love Logan James and it fits him SOOO well, I heard Cadence awhile ago and fell in love with it for a girl, and then found out it was two girls and we had a hard time coming up with a second one. I didnt want matchy names even tho I know they are twins they are fraternal and I want them to be two individual girls so they wont be dressing identical neither. 


Mommy-----Happy Birthday Noah!


----------



## haydenmummy

heyy im due 26th novemer anyone elsee xx


----------



## annie00

Haydenmom I'm due on 29th we close .. 

Just wanted to show y'all my crib I'm buying tomorrow and wanted yalls input on it.. Mom was gonna accent it but she got to have surgery so I have to find one already made


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/79dfa022.jpg

Oops forgot to post pic lmao


----------



## silver_penny

Love it, annie!


----------



## annie00

Thank you!!!! I'm excited!!! 

I have a plain camo valence and I'm debating if I should leave of plain.. 

I think I'm gonna do her letters one pink one green n switch... Hehe I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey Ladies!! I was out the week of the 4th visiting family so I'm just getting all caught up :) Love all of the nursery/bedding shots. You guys are so creative :) Thankfully my mother in law is making our bedding. DH painted the nursery while I was out last week, and put the crib together! Can't wait to get the rest of the furniture in!

I have my 20 week scan today! So excited to see our little guy again :) Feeling huge these days (I thought I had a "bump" before... but now I _definitely_ have one!). I'll give an update after the scan. Hope all is well with everyone!!


Oh, and MommaBarry - I love, love, love Mallory, Claire, and Taylor. Such beautiful names (the rest of the names were great, too, these would be my top picks out of that list though ;))


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you Mrs326. I think we are leaning towards Taylor. Now to just put a good middle name with it. Taylor__ Barry. Was wanting to use my mother or grandmothers middle name but to me none of them seem to fit. Taylor Jane Barry, Taylor Faye Barry.

So today started a new chapter in my pregnancy. Braxton Hicks :nope:
Ugh, so uncomfortable. This is the third time this morning I went to get up and walk to do something and was suddenly stopped by my tightening achy uterus. Thank goodness they go away after about 30 seconds.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is feeling well.
I am back from a busy few days. Friday my big girl (almost 4) got her cast off! She was brave. Everything looks healed up and she's good to go just has to be careful for another few weeks. She's using her arm more and more every day. Saturday was our 5th anniversary, so we took the girls to the beach and had a nice lunch and some ice cream before we left! :) Then, yesterday my inlaws watched the girls for a few hours while we had a anniversary dinner alone and went grocery shopping after...lol. 
Let's just say after all that I'm exhausted! My feet hurt and are swollen. So, I'm supposed to NOT be active so I better start listening...The only thing from now til the baby comes is my daughters 4th birthday. I may be having to have my honey do all the shopping for that...which kinda scares me. ;) 
Anyway, lots of braxton hicks for me as well. Other than that just heartburn :( BTW I love Taylor Jane and Taylor Faye :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

hey ladies:) Today is the day!!!20 week scan!!! just 3 hours away and I am slightly nervous. With my first two kiddos, my 20 weeks scans ended up with stressful results. Mostly though I am excited to find out if i will be have a baby boy or another beautiful baby girl. I'll update when I get home!!


----------



## ashleywalton

bugaboobaby said:


> hey ladies:) Today is the day!!!20 week scan!!! just 3 hours away and I am slightly nervous. With my first two kiddos, my 20 weeks scans ended up with stressful results. Mostly though I am excited to find out if i will be have a baby boy or another beautiful baby girl. I'll update when I get home!!

Yay!! How exciting! Hoping for a stress free scan for you :) Can't wait to hear if you'll be like me and have a 3rd girl ;)


----------



## bexxc

good luck, bugaboo!


----------



## haydenmummy

good luck i had my 20 week scan today and im joining the pink team wohooo


----------



## annie00

Congrats Haydenmom u cn join me!!!l yay pink team!!! 

Good luck !!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

yay on Team :pink: :) :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

I'm back:) add me to......TEAM :pink:!!!!! 3 little girls:) I am so happy!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congraaaaats!!


----------



## bugaboobaby

oh and my due date has changed to november 22nd:happydance:


----------



## bexxc

wow! lots of little girls in here!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats bugaboobaby! How old are your little girls at home? 
I'm headed to update the front page! If you ladies have any ideas for me to add, let me know!


----------



## bugaboobaby

my oldest is 3 1/2. born 10/20/08. and my second is 2 1/2 born 01/12/10:) our girls are all close in age!!


----------



## silver_penny

bugaboo, you have a similar age gap to me. My 2 boys are 3 and almost 2 (15 months and days inbetween) We are staying team yellow, so we won't know if we are having another boy or adding a girl to the mix until I pop :pop:


----------



## janna

Had my ultrasound last Friday... Still team :yellow:
Got the results today at my midwife appt. All measurements for baby are normal!
I do have marginal placenta previa (3mm or 0.3cm from cervix), but it will likely move up and out of the way in time for delivery. I had a low lying placenta with my first pregnancy too, but it was 20mm away at 20 weeks, so not quite as close.


----------



## annie00

Wow we have a bunch of baby girls due in nov!! Lmao


----------



## Bookity

I'm part of another group of November due dates and there boys outnumber girls two to one! Can't wait to see which group I'll be the minority in.

TWO MORE DAYS!!


----------



## bexxc

my scan still seems so far away!!! it's a week from wednesday. we're sticking to team yellow, but i'm just so anxious to see how our little sprout is growing!


----------



## ashleywalton

bugaboobaby-Our girls are very close in age. I don't know anyone that has 3 little girls, so its nice to see I'm not the only crazy one! ;) Lol.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on the girl bugaboobaby!

havent felt movement really in the last two days. not normal for bub he i usually a kicking machine. i went on my back, drank some diet coke.. poked around and did feel one movement but thats it. called dr for something else and mentioned it and she said it was too early to count kicks. i get that but its weird.

i know i am just hormonal but i cried to my hubby about it earlier... being a mommy is stressful!


----------



## Mrs.326

We had our 20 week scan yesterday! He was perfect & _very_ active. It took a while for the tech to get all of the measurements, but she eventually got everything and he is healthy! Measuring 3 days ahead and a whopping 12 ounces :) Feeling so blessed, despite the back pain and shortness of breath... he's so worth it!


----------



## Viking15

I've been wondering if anyone else was suffering from back pain. Mrs. 326, what kind of back pain do you have? Mine is middle back pain and seems to be related to the weight gain. Once my bump started poking out it started. It hurts when I sit the most. However, standing doesn't seem to help either. Driving seems to aggravate it the most. I bought a brace from BrU and it does help a little bit. I wore it on my walk with the dog yesterday morning and it helped with the lower belly pain I have been getting without wearing anything. I like to spend a lot of time laying in bed. But I've had a bad cold for a week so that might also play into that particular preference. I hope my cold gets better soon. I'm really knackered and must go back to work on Thursday... One more day to recover.


----------



## Mrs.326

Viking - my back hurts mostly in my sacroiliac joint on my left side (where your hip meets your tail-bone). I don't know if he's sitting on a nerve or if it's the extra weight, but it hurts to sit, stand, bend, roll, etc. I've always had lower back pain (I fractured the heck out of my lumbar spine/sacrum when I was a cheerleader in college), so I expected it, but not quite so early. DH has been busy with the massages and I take warm baths most nights to help out. It's "mild" compared to some of the other back pain I've endured throughout my life, but more consistent... hoping it doesn't get much worse! 

Sorry to hear you're feeling bad! Hopefully one more day of rest will do the trick.


----------



## MommaBarry

I have been experiencing pain in my hips, tail bone, and lower back as well. This is most of the reason I have been unable to work. Im not sure if it's related to the fall I had at work when I was 8 weeks pregnant, or the pregnancy itself progressing. Since they couldnt xray me after the fall, I will never be able to prove it one way or another.
It's so bad that they keep insisting I take vicoden and muscle relaxers. I however will not take the muscle relaxer and have only taken half a vicoden. I just feel guilty taking those types of drugs although the doctors insist they are safe.

Hang in there Viking. I remember middle back pain with my son and its soo miserable. Its hard to find any relief. Like Mrs said, if you can have your hubby give you a good run down, it will at least take some of the misery away.


----------



## ashleywalton

I, too, am experiencing low back pain and hip pain. It hurts to basically do anything. I can't stand for a long time, I can't sit for a long time, when I roll over in bed it hurts so bad! So, yeah...I sure hope it doesn't get worse.
What other things are you ladies experiencing?


----------



## Mrs.326

Well... since we're venting about our ailments :)

Does anyone else's belly button hurt?? Sometimes I get shooting pains from my belly button... also, the round ligament pain seems to be getting much worse... my lower belly hurts a lot these days, and I don't know if he's kicking me but it will come on very suddenly where I have to stop and grab my belly. DH gets super concerned when I stop in my tracks and make a loud "ARGH!" sound, LOL!


----------



## skweek35

Ok seeing that we are venting about aches and pains ... here it comes ... 

I suffer with coccydenia! have for the last 3 years and unfortunately the only pain relief that actually works for me I cant get as I'm preggers!! I usually go every 6 - 9 months for a ganglion impar nerve block (long term epidural under anaesthetic and xray!) 
Sitting is a pain the butt :haha: (excuse the weak humour!) Everyone thinks sitting on a soft chair actually helps - NOT!!!! And being a teacher I cant standing all day! Have to work with small groups at their desks. 
The pain was so bad last night I actually considered calling my GP - but know that is useless as all the painkillers we have tried didnt touch sides! 
Considering going private to have coccyx removed as NHS are not willing to remove it! 
GGGRRRRRR Just 6 weeks till private health care kicks in! Then I will be seeking private advice!

Other than that I am pretty healthy! Have never felt healthier actually!


----------



## bexxc

my hips KILL when i sleep. i'm fine when sitting/standing/walking, but once i've been laying down for awhile, it's just awful! goodbye, sleep! i thought we had a few months left together! :haha:

other than that, i feel great! school's out until mid-august and i'm done with grad school, so my house is sparkly clean and i've been taking hour-long walks every day!


----------



## HalfThyme007

bexxc said:


> my hips KILL when i sleep. i'm fine when sitting/standing/walking, but once i've been laying down for awhile, it's just awful! goodbye, sleep! i thought we had a few months left together! :haha:
> 
> other than that, i feel great! school's out until mid-august i'm done with grad school, so my house is sparkly clean and i've been taking hour-long walks every day!

Jealous Bexx!! :) Your summer sounds delightful (not the hip pain :( )! I bet that walking is helping with your hip pain though -- I think exercise really makes a difference. Good for you!


----------



## Viking15

Wow, I am sorry everyone is in pain, but it does make me feel better that I'm not alone. I have felt like I big whiner. I complain a lot to my poor DH. I'll say, "Gosh, why does my back hurt so badly?". And he'll say, "Because you are pregnant.". It makes me laugh, but I really have been thinking I'm a big wuss. Pregnancy is no joke. I don't understand people who say they love being pregnant. They must be nutters. 
I went thru a period when I have bad hip pain but it has gotten much better since my belly popped out. The sciatica pain was really bad too. But once my belly started expanding outward that got better. However, that is when the middle back pain began.


----------



## CharlieKeys

y back has started to hurt too :( I was okay until the other day and picked up my youngest and then couldn't walk properly cause it hurt so much. I remember this pain being pregnant and after with my 2nd and he was massive so it worries me a bit lol


----------



## Stephers35

Viking15 said:


> Wow, I am sorry everyone is in pain, but it does make me feel better that I'm not alone. I have felt like I big whiner. I complain a lot to my poor DH. I'll say, "Gosh, why does my back hurt so badly?". And he'll say, "Because you are pregnant.". It makes me laugh, but I really have been thinking I'm a big wuss. Pregnancy is no joke. I don't understand people who say they love being pregnant. They must be nutters.
> I went thru a period when I have bad hip pain but it has gotten much better since my belly popped out. The sciatica pain was really bad too. But once my belly started expanding outward that got better. However, that is when the middle back pain began.

Ive said thee same thing about people who claim to love being pregnant! My sil said that people say that to fool themselves into another child! No big issues over here, just a bit of tailbone angst and baby girl kicking a tad too harshly!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

here is the mobile i made my son! think it turned out alright.. my cats seem to enjoy it lol
 



Attached Files:







mobile.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 5









nug.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MommaBarry

Love it wishful!!!

Speaking of pain, I had said the other day I started to have some braxton hicks. Well this evening I was sitting on the sofa finishing up some homework when all of a sudden my abdomen got really tight on the right side. I figured it was another braxton but upon standing the pain intesified that I actually had to stop and felt like i was going to be sick. I couldnt even touch the right side of my stomach is hurt so bad like a real contraction. The pain eased up after a minute but it remained achy/menstal like, coming in waves for a good 30 minutes. Reluctently I took half a vicoden and a warm bath. It seems to have helped but I have never had that happen before. Anyone else?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mommabear that happened to me... drinking water helped so i think i was dehydrated a bit. it was VERY hot that day.


----------



## Mrs.326

Skweek - your pain sounds awful!! So sorry you can't find relief while pregnant, hopefully private care will give you an opportunity to find a permanent fix!

Wishful - I _love_ the mobile! Good work :)

As for the pain - the best thing DH and I did in the past year was buying a tempurpedic bed... The only time I'm truly comfortable is when I lay down (even when I'm on my side, which usually killed me - even before pregnancy - because I've always had "larger" hips). If you're in a position where you can afford one, I say GO FOR IT! It definitely was a splurge, but I'm so glad we have one now. Truly a life saver during pregnancy. Unfortunately that's the only relief I have at this point since Tylenol doesn't work for me. My doc also suggested visiting a chiropractor, so that may be my next move if the pain gets worse.

BUT - Like I said before, I will gladly endure _any_ pain for this little baby!! However, I will be extremely happy when he's finally in my arms and not causing physical stress on my body :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

The docs office just called about my leave paper work and they want me to either see a chiropractor, or start physical therapy for the pain ive been in. I am no a fan of the chiropractor. Does anyone else see one while their pregnant?

And wishful, when the nurse called I asked her about the braxton and the pain and she said the exact same thing. The heat and water. She said they have had alot of women calling in about braxtons since it got hotter here. I think mine have more to do with the water. I admit I do not drink enough.


----------



## silver_penny

I've seen my chiropractor about once a month this pregnancy as my right hip likes to go out of place at times. Its amazing the relief it brings. :thumbup:

You guys aren't going to hurt me if I say I'm one of those women who love being pregnant, are you? :haha: I get the occasional aches and pains, even had some trouble with SPD in my second pregnancy. And yes, I'm also one of those annoying people who don't really have morning sickness.


----------



## bugaboobaby

silver- I had the worst morning sickness this time around and I STILL love being pregnant! i love everything about it LOL. Each pregnancy I have had has been the best times of my life. And the real thing that will make people think i am crazy, I loved labor and delivery. With both my older girls, I had no epi, no pain meds at all. Both my labors were close to 20 hours long, and I can't wait to do it again with this baby. Its so special to me:) I've been called a birthing junkie bahaha! Each time changed me and matured me in ways i could have never imagined. So no, i wont hate you, just as long as you wont call me crazy:winkwink::winkwink:

Every woman feels differently about pregnancy and birth. I think we should celebrate every mother, even if she didn't exactly love the experience:)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Silver -- good for you for enjoying it! Don't hate you at all!! Nice to hear someone is having an easy pregnancy :) I'm told each one is different, so maybe next time mine will be easier! 

Bug -- wow, that is inspiring! That is the kind of memory I would like of my birthing experience! It IS a special experience that only women can have, and it's so different from one person to the next....I want to embrace it instead of fearing it. It's so refreshing to hear such a positive experience from someone, I guess all everyone shares is just the horrific stuff. 

MommaB -- I have to say, I'm a big fan of chiropractic care. If you think about it, it really makes sense that it would help -- with all the changes our bodies are going through, it seems perfectly normal that things would go out of alignment (and even moreso if you've had the problems you've had at work with falling etc...) I haven't been yet during pregnancy, but my sister did with all of hers and said it was just a life saver. If I remember correctly, I think that's actually the ONLY time she's ever gone to a chiro, was when she was preggo. If my back pain gets bad enough I probably will go, I'm just trying to hold out as long as possible/avoid yet another copay.


----------



## Bookity

Just got back from my ultrasound. We are Team :pink:

Ultrasound also showed a choroid plexus cyst. No other concerns pointing toward trisomy, but opted to do the Quad screen which I initially declined. Hoping that the results aren't worrisome. DH and I are planning to have another ultrasound at 28 weeks to hopefully confirm the cyst has resolved.

I know the chances are extremely unlikely that this cyst really MEANS anything, but please keep me/baby in your thoughts?

Name is most likely Vanessa... middle name pending!


----------



## bexxc

wow! another girl!!!! congrats, bookity!!!!


i hate to say it, but i guess i'm just totally weird. i absolutely love being pregnant. this is the coolest thing that has ever happened to me. aside from being insanely tired at the beginning and being a bit sore now, i freakin love this. we'll see if i change my tune during 3rd tri! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the girl bookity! I'm sure all will be fine with the tests, but I'll keep you in my thoughts all the same :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on your little girl bookity! And I'm sure all teh tests will come out fine! :) Lovely name too


We have our heart scan tomorrow .... trying NOT to think about it, but getting more and more nervous


----------



## HalfThyme007

Woohoo!! Congrats on the girl Bookity! You're in my thoughts for good outcomes on the tests. I hope everything will be fine! (still scary though!)


----------



## annie00

Congrats bookity!!! 

I have to agree with Bex I like being preggo!!! 

I had no morning sickness the only thing I had was sore really sore breast and now my lower back been killing me along with heartburn...


----------



## Mrs.326

I also love being pregnant, despite the physical stress... feeling him move is down right amazing! I can't imagine trading this feeling for the world :)


----------



## Bookity

Holy cow, baby is moving a lot today! Started with the ultrasound, I could see her punching/kicking me while I felt it. Even saw my tummy jump while we were waiting for the OB to come in and confirm the tech's measurements. The OB noted that her feet are RIGHT on my cervix, so that makes the twinges I've felt down there make a LOT of sense! Now I'm feeling all sorts of kicks! Most movement in one day so far this pregnancy. :) Thanks little girl for helping take mommy's mind off worrying. :)

My daughter is helping a lot with that too. She's just this last week been acting like she's on the verge of doing this crawling thing. I have a feeling she's going to pick up on it quickly. Love love love my GIRLS! Also, think she's going to be getting her teeth in soon (she's 11 months! I'm sure if I was still bf-ing this would be a Godsend, her teeth not coming in for so long).

Lots of things to be happy about here. :)


----------



## annie00

I'll be 20 weeks tomorrow n I feel bentlie every now n then.. Im hoping Its. Nothin to worry about :/


----------



## Bookity

I don't think not feeling consistent movement is a worry at this point annie. I believe my next appointment (at 24 weeks) they'll be giving me a kick count sheet (I remember the first time I was asking if I was required to fill it out like homework, lol). So they don't really expect you to have consistent movement until close to the third trimester.

I'm sorry I don't recall, do you have an anterior placenta? I felt very little movement with my first, but suddenly she was making my belly jump right around the 20 week mark with her strong kicks!


----------



## annie00

She checked everyhing threw ultra sound and never said if I do r not... So I have no clue... :)


----------



## Viking15

Bookity, congrats on your baby girl :yipee:
I certainly didn't feel our little baby moving in there until mid-week 20 I want to say. I do have an anterior placenta, but didn't know it until I asked. I get scanned more often because of my cervix, so I had forgotten to ask, and didn't have a list of questions like I do sometimes when I go into the doctor. :haha: 
My hats off to the ladies who like to be pregnant. I am going to have to say that I won't be doing this again.


----------



## Bookity

My short list of name choices for the day:
Vanessa Mia
Vanessa Mila
Vanessa Mira
Vanessa Lorna (DH's suggestion - not sure how wild I am about it)

What do you think?

DH has said that since he chose the first name I get final say on the middle name. Though I am trying to avoid any names he overtly dislikes.


----------



## MommaBarry

My choice would be Vanessa Mira


----------



## Mrs.326

one of my very best friends is named Vanessa Jean, so I'm partial to that :) However, I think all of the names you listed are lovely


----------



## Bookity

I suggested Jean as a middle name with DD1 and my husband flat out said no because when he hears "Jean" his mind goes to "Gene Simmons" from Kiss. OY. The way my husband's mind works. I suggested it in the first place because that is his mom's middle name and I thought it would be nice to use.

I also considered Jean Louise as middle names for DD1 because it combines my MIL and mom's middle names. Also it's a character from "To Kill a Mockingbird" (Scout). I still think that sounds nice, but it's already been shot down once. I know it would be again.

I loved the meaning of the name Mira in the baby book that we bought before we had DD1. One who is prosperous / A peaceful woman / One who is wonderful.


----------



## HalfThyme007

I like Vanessa Mia and Vanessa Mira -- they're both beautiful. Isn't "mira" a term of endearment in spanish (or it means sweetie or something like that I think)? It's so pretty!

Speaking of names...my sister and her DH are very must-be-Bible-names kinda people...which totally works for them -- they really want their kids to feel a sense of heritage/pride (?) about their names. She and I were talking the other day and she told me it was okay that we weren't doing Bible names and she was sure that there were special meanings/reasons for the names we're thinking about. And actually, there's really not lol....I haven't even looked up any meanings. I just really like Madeleine because it sounds pretty with our last name and there are some delicious cookies called Madeleines. That's it. Am I unusually shallow and/or will I regret this when we tell our daughter we named her after a cookie? lol

https://photograzing.seriouseats.com/assets_c/2009/09/classic-madeleine-cookies_2279b2026dc3896eb024b46646ef805e-thumb-245x245-23798.jpg


----------



## Mrs.326

OH! Shame on you for posting that cookie!!! Now I'm going to see if someone in my office has a cookie to spare :)


----------



## Bookity

I wouldn't worry about it. I do personally think it's cool to love the meaning of the name you choose, but even just thinking a name is beautiful should be reason enough.

I know I've looked at my brother and sister's baby books (being #3, mine was severely neglected) and for their "why we chose this name" it says that they just liked the name! Simple as that.

DD1's name isn't biblical per-say but it means "Who is like God?", which being Christian appealed to me. My name is biblical (Mary), but I don't like that it means "From the sea of bitterness". I don't know what Vanessa means (never looked it up). Actually Mia has 2 meanings (2 origins, 2 meanings!) and one is the same meaning as DD1, the other is the same meaning as my name. In that sense I think it's kind of cool that it in a way puts my name and my first daughter's name together. :)

BTW: Those cookies made me hungry. It sure doesn't take much to make me want sweets these days!


----------



## ashleywalton

I like Vanessa Mira as well. Good luck choosing...

And COOKIES!!! Aahhh!! lol. I love the name too... :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my cousin is vanessa ann :).. i like vanessa mira :)


----------



## nicoley

Hey all just to update im now due October25 and we are team blue!!! So excited


----------



## nicoley

The midwives had my due date at nov 3 when I went in for my first appt then we got pushed a good week..


----------



## annie00

We r catholic and our family's thing is the middle name has to be a saints name... So that's why we r choosing Elizabeth for her middle name..

To each there own lol :)


----------



## annie00

Congrats Nicole!! So baby was measuring a tad on small size according to ur nov 3 edd??


----------



## wishfulmom2b

bump update not the best picture of me but being brave and posting lol
 



Attached Files:







21weeks.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nicoley

Ohh no no he was measuring bigger..she was feeling around and said she could feel him moving around so he had to be further along..so she sent me for a ultrasound right away and he was a good week and half further along..I thought I knew the exact day we ovulated..feb 8 th but they are assuming I ovulated twice or something..


----------



## Fish&Chips

Isn't Vanessa Mia a violinist? Not sure on the spelling though and maybe she's British?

Loving the name suggestions. My dh has vetod my suggestion of Elliott but he has come up with Joesph, Dylan or Gabriel. I think Joseph is in the lead at the moment - is that biblical? ;) 

My son's names sound like we're really patriotic as he's Harry William but they were the only two names we could agree on!! We joked that if this one was a girl she would be Camilla Kate. We are so tempted though to announce to the world that our new baby has been called Barry or Larry to see if people just think we are crazy (our son is Harry).

I am enjoying this stage of pregnancy. I hated the 1st trimester as had awful morning sickness but I now have energy and am not too big yet. I know how hard it gets later on so I'm really making this most of this stage.

I also have an anterior placenta and only really felt big movements around the 20 week mark. He always kicks so low down that my poor cervix is taking a battering!!

I had a great chat with my mw the other day about having a VBAC (vaginal birth after c section) and she's being really supportive. In the UK it is generally the hospital's preferred way to birth but I don't want all the things that come with it ie strapped up to monitors from the word go, canula in my hand from the word go (just incase) and having to go in to hospital as soon as my waters go or I start contracting. I want to be able to move and stay at home as long as possible. My MW is referring me to a specialist consultant at the hospital who is a big advocate of all this so I'm really chuffed. I so want a natural birth this time. The C Section was really no fuss and didn't really hurt but I want to experience natural child birth plus I don't want the long recovery time with a toddler to look after.

Is anyone else hoping for a VBAC? xx


----------



## Stephers35

V DAY! Woop!

Can't believe it's already 24 weeks! I say that in one breath and then wish I was 10 weeks ahead in another. I can't wait to meet our girl. We are now 99% sure she'll be Amara. It's hard to believe that we weren't sure my cervix would hold up six weeks ago and now we are viable and everything is fine. I suppose the scare made it just a bit more special. I don't like the worry, but it's nice to feel the accomplishment of 24 weeks:) I've decided that 38 weeks will be long enough. I can make that decision, right?

So many things are starting to happen and it's a bit more fun. We might start our registry this weekend, we've go our prenatal class sheduled for Sept 15, shower scheduled for Sept 22 and then we wait...

If I had one wish at the moment, I would want that second tri energy that people talk about. Hopefully our girl likes to sleep as much as we do. Again, I can make tha decision, right?


----------



## MommaBarry

Nice bump wishful!!


Fishandchips I wish my doctor allowed vbacs but they do not :nope:
:nope:I hate it that I will never get to experience a vaginal birth (i hate calling it natural)

Does anyone else watch babystory on TLC? Ugh everytime they give birth I cry:cry: :haha: so silly


----------



## Fish&Chips

MommaBarry said:


> Fishandchips I wish my doctor allowed vbacs but they do not :nope:
> :nope:I hate it that I will never get to experience a vaginal birth (i hate calling it natural)

Good point about not calling it natural, it does make me feel liked a failed at something I should be able to have done. It does seem that Vbacs are really uncommon in the states.. such a shame as there has been so much research on it in recent years. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

happy v day, stephers!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

OMG MommaBarry me too! As soon as the baby is born I cry!!! I cried like a baby with my first daughter...I have a feeling I will this time as well cause I am SO EMOTIONAL!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes happy v day Stephers! X


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha i sob when i see any baby being born on TV. you can tell if DH is in the other room he kind of gets emotional too but is trying t hold back.. but the other day he was like FYI i am going to lose it when baby is born haha

its a shame that the US doesn't allow more VBAC. my dr does but i am not sure how many do it. i also always right "natural" in quotes or just vaginal because its all friggen amazing to me! and i dont want anyone to thinks less of themselves if they need a C-section!


----------



## Viking15

Happy V day Stephers! Thats just around the corner for me too. Although I can't imagine how hard it would be to see my little baby in the NICU it's a bit of a relief to know they might be able to save her if something tragic were to happen. I guess this means I will be having my last extra scan next week. I've been getting my cervix scanned every two weeks for awhile and they always give me an extra peek at her. 
Mommabarry, I always cry too. I saw one program that was really disturbing. I asked the MW about it when I was in there and she scolded me for watching those. :shrug: can't help it!!! 
Wishful, that's a wonderful bump!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ladies!
any of you guys real short?!?! like under 5 ft like me?! i think i'm going to look like a round beach ball come november because i am so short!


----------



## Stephers35

wishfulmom2b said:


> thanks ladies!
> any of you guys real short?!?! like under 5 ft like me?! i think i'm going to look like a round beach ball come november because i am so short!

I'm 5'3, but have really long legs and a really short torso. It already looks like a soccer ball; I'm guessing the entire month of October is going to be hilarious to those around me!:growlmad:


----------



## natasharobin

wishfulmom2b said:


> thanks ladies!
> any of you guys real short?!?! like under 5 ft like me?! i think i'm going to look like a round beach ball come november because i am so short!

I'm under 5 feet too and I think I will definitely look like a beach ball on sticks!


----------



## MommaBarry

wishfulmom2b said:


> thanks ladies!
> any of you guys real short?!?! like under 5 ft like me?! i think i'm going to look like a round beach ball come november because i am so short!

Im 4'11 and with my first I was a round beach bell :haha: I will be this time around too


----------



## ashleywalton

I'm 4'11'' as well and already feel that way! haha...


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay...I just realized what V Day is...3rd baby and didn't know until now. Today would be my V Day as well! :) Yay!


----------



## bexxc

happy v day ashley!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

happy v-day ladies!

so many shorties here.. love it!
what i dont like.. the dirty looks. i am short and petite and i get dirty looks.. i think people think i am 16 and pregnant. its not cool to give dirty looks to anyone, but in reality i am 26 years old. UGH!!


----------



## skweek35

:wohoo: :happydance: V'day for me too!!! Its come around sooo quickly! Going out shopping for some more baby stuff with my mom. Hope she can contain herself today! 
Wish me luck! eeekkk (what have I got myself in for?)


----------



## Viking15

Happy V day ladies!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whoop whoop to all the v days! Wow this is all going so fast for me!


----------



## bexxc

happy v-day skweek!


----------



## ashleywalton

I get weird looks all the time too. I remember when I was pregnant with my first and I was 22-23 I looked even 'younger' than I do now. So, I actually had someone tell me that she was sorry for me. I was so confused. Then, I realized why and I told her I'm graduating college not high school this year. And she thought I was closer to graduating junior high...I don't realize people think I'm that young.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy V-day ladies!! :)

:haha: I've just turned 24 and on baby 3 .... my old school tutor bumped into me the other day and the way he spoke to me about them made me feel like I was 15 and pregnant


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah these are complete strangers and when i am at the store they just stare and stare... usually when i see a pregnant lady i smile lol i cant help it. dont worry i am 26 and graduate college 2 years ago.. not junior high :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Vday!


----------



## skweek35

YAY YAY :wohoo: to V'day Viking!! Just 16 more weeks to go!!


----------



## bexxc

congrats, viking!


----------



## Wandering

Hiya! Just found this thread, been looking for ladies due around the same time as me to chat too :D Im due Nov 10th with a little girl :) Hope everyone is well! x


----------



## bexxc

hi wandering! :hi:


----------



## CharlieKeys

happy V'day Viking!! :) :) 

Hiii Wandering :)


----------



## Wandering

:wave:

I cant wait for my V'day! Its 24 weeks right? :)


----------



## Stephers35

Viking15 said:


> Vday!

Happy v-day!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah it is 24 weeks :) Mine is tomorrrrow ... :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Have any of you other ladies rated this thread? I just noticed at the top of this thread there is a rate button. I just gave us 5 stars. After all you ladies rock and have been a huge support :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

V-daaaaaay!!!!! :D :D :D :D



Mommabarry - what does rating the thread do?


----------



## bexxc

happy v day, charlie!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Happy Vday Charlie!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy V-Day to all you ladies :) I still have 3 weeks to go (I'm at the very end of the November due dates... knowing my luck, he'll be a December baby :haha:)

I have been feeling my little guy kick and flip every day :) Absolutely AMAZING! I love, love, love it! DH is still cluess as to what he's feeling - he's convinced the kicks he does feel are actually his hand cramping. I'm hoping Davis will give a strong enough kick soon that DH won't have to question it :)


----------



## Bookity

Mrs326 - pretty soon he'll kick hard enough to make your tummy jump. Also he'll be responding to outside stimulus. Just give him a little poke and make DH watch. Can't blame hand cramps if he's not touching you!


----------



## MommaBarry

Our lo has been so active you can see her from the outside. She will make my entire stomach jolt when she moves.

Last night my son was talking to her and she responded to him by giving a couple of good jabs to his little hands. The look on his face was priceless! He said he cant wait for her to get here and just watch her grow up. Im not going to lie, I teared up a bit when he said that :sad2:


----------



## ashleywalton

How sweet mommabarry!

Yesterday my mom and I were talking and with my first 2 girls, I was due in June and July and had then May and August, so we think this one will come in October. Who knows...but it seems as though they don't come when they are 'supposed' to. 

I have an appt this Friday, so I'm excited to have that to look forward to!


----------



## MommaBarry

I also have an appointment this friday. I get to meet my doctors partner this go around.

Just booked my 3D/4D HD live scan!! August 27th seems soooo far away but they like you to be at least 28 weeks to get the best pictures. Can't wait to see our LO again and double check that she is in fact a little lady :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

Haha - So true, Bookity! There won't be any denying it when he _sees_ the movement :) Can't wait for that!! 

MommaBarry - that is the absolute sweetest story! Your DS sounds like an excited big brother :)

Ashley - our family is full of stubborn, hard headed people so I'm sure this baby will be the same... I'm sure I'll have to be induced sometime in early December. Here's hoping I'm wrong! :)


----------



## skweek35

Bookity - I also agree Mrs. Noting better than feeling out LO's kicking and bouncing about! Speckle has kicked me a few times that has made me jump! She seem to be most active just before dinner at around 6pm and again at about 10pm! 

ah Momma! That is soo cute!! 
DF says good night to my bump every night and waits for a reaction - but still nothing! I'm waiting for her to react when he says goodnight!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my bub is most active whenever i get the slightest bit hungry... dr said its becausse our blood sugar is going down.. which is why we feel our babies at night a lot before bed. i make sure to get a nice kick before bed... i sleep much better! :)


----------



## haydenmummy

my lil girl is moving all loads she has started keeping me awake lol and whne i sit up she kicks me right at the bottom of my belly making me need a wee hahaha


----------



## Mrs.326

I've really felt some strong "flips" the last few days - it kind of catches me off guard... it's like that feeling when you're at the top of a rollercoaster and you just start to go down the big drop and your stomach turns... He's a flipping fool :) Still my favorite part of the day, though!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've been feeling her for ages - but my OH only just felt her the other day. I was like QUICK and he put his hand there and she was kicking him for ages. :) He'll feel him soon enough Mrs.326 and be like WOW :) 

Had our 24 week midwife appt today - I need to call my hospital (kings hospital have said no heart issues but there is a spot which she thinks will disappear before birth!), as I need to book in some extra scans to keep an eye on it, but luckily still LOW RISK! :). No protein in urine this time, fundal height is 26 weeks - eeeeeeeeek!!!! HB was 132bpm, and I asked her if moving all the time was normal (boys were very 'lazy' compared to her) and she joked saying she couldn't be moving that much. She was soon proven wrong when trying to get the HB as she wouldn't stop moving away :haha: BP is on the higher side of normal but still normal and I have my forms to get my 28 week bloods - booooo! 

How is everyone else? :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

I had a dream last night that I went in for my 24 week appt and they told me baby was weighing in at 8lbs (eeek!!!) lol Maybe I should classify this as more of a nightmare haha...

PS: happy belated V-day to you ladies!! Mine is in a few days as well. Time is flying!


----------



## Stephers35

It's very strange to see the same names pop up here as were on the TWW threads just a few short months ago! There are times when it seems it has gone very quickly and than other times it seems like it's taking forever! We're going "up north" this weekend and I realized that it was two months ago that I was in vegas and feeling HUGE! It's funny because my bump is a bit bigger, but the change is most noticeable in other areas, mainly the backside. UGH!

I am also very thankful that we rented a doppler to listen to baby girls hb whenever we "need" to. This morning I realized that I hadn't felt her move since yesterday morning and needed to find her. She was def there and not happy about hearing her own hb so loudly! She kicked for almost an hour after. Put my mind at ease very quickly. I was thinking that she might be moving around while I am sleeping, which could be why I have dreams of people attacking me? Strange!

Excited to see all of the new V-days approaching!!!


----------



## Viking15

:haha: Stephers. I have had weird dreams about being attacked and stabbed recently. Maybe that explains it!


----------



## skweek35

I'm loving being able to feel her kick me! Just sitting here feeling her kick me! She is soo active tonight! 
Also starting to feel her more during the day esp when I'm teaching! Loving that she gently reminds me she is still there!


----------



## bexxc

sprout is very active now too. i just wish i wasn't so chubby so dh could finally feel from the outside. 

ultrasound tomorrow... finally!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Have any of you tried headphones on the tummy?

Hehe I did this today with some baby mozart and little lady was dancing up a storm :haha:

I think if you go to youtube you can find some of it on there.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i've had a horrible day :cry: :cry:

i should start by saying it doesnt invovle the health of me or baby...

sadly my husband and i are estranged from most of his family including his mother, father, and older brother. we have not communicated in awhile but they do know where we live. they found out somehow that we were pregnant and i was pretty upset about it but months had gone by with no letter or email sent to a very old email so i thought we might be okay. but today his father showed up at the house banging on the door. he is very violent, unstable, alcoholic, and unpredictable. he never showed up here and my stomach dropped. he didnt see us, we saw him banging on the door from window. we waited but when he started again on another door 10 minutes later we called the cops. they took a bit to come (annoying) and he was gone. he wasnt parked in our driveway so theres a change he saw cop car too and got away.

so basically i am scared crapless. i am home alone from 6am to 4pm everyday. the law in my state says we can get a no contact lawyer through a court date but you need evidence. we cant get an emergency hearing. i am so scared :( i dont want to take walks or be alone. 

sorry so long but i feel lost and kind of helpless. :cry:


----------



## bexxc

oh, wishful. i'm so sorry. that's an utterly horrible situation to be in! is your house alarmed? perhaps you could look into that. i feel a lot more secure when i'm at home alone if i know the alarm will go off the second someone enters.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i should look into alarm system.. we rent so we never looked into it xx


----------



## bexxc

if you have renter's insurance, call your insurance company and find out who they recommend. usually if you use their preferred company, you can get a discount on installation or on your insurance bill.


----------



## MommaBarry

If all else fails they sell alarms at wal-mart that go on windows and doors. They are great once your LO gets mobile on the front door!! I had to install them, my son was an escape artist.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks, i'll look into the alarms at walmart. it stinks to have to deal with this crap. i dont want to be so stressed while pregnant :(


----------



## Stephers35

wishfulmom2b said:


> thanks, i'll look into the alarms at walmart. it stinks to have to deal with this crap. i dont want to be so stressed while pregnant :(

That's terrible! I'm sorry you have to go through that right now. I would def look ino an alarm and it would be nice to have a company respond if the alarm sounds. While I would keep your doors locked, you cannot make yourself a victim. You will drive yourself crazy. Keep your cell close at hand and make sure you have at least one neighbor (whether your friends with them or not) that know about the situation.

I hope he doesn't return so that you can relax and not have to worry about their drama!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, Wishful! Big hugs to you! I can't imagine going through that with family and I'm so sorry you're dealing with this situation. I would say stay out of the house as often as you can - go be with friends, take walks, go shopping, etc. I wouldn't feel comfortable at home either in that situation, but don't let it hold you prisoner! Hopefully that was just a one off random event and it won't happen again.


----------



## Bookity

wishful - sorry to hear that you are under so much stress right now! I totally agree with Stephers advice though.

Called my OB's office today. My QUAD screen came back negative! So that's a load off! I did schedule an ultrasound for 28 weeks though. For mine and my husband's peace of mind we would like to see that the cyst has resolved (most do by that time and I pray we're in the category). MIL was happy to hear the news and said that FIL had said they would pay for this ultrasound if our insurance does not (since it's elective and all).

Other news - DD crawled a few inches yesterday, and went a few feet today!  Just got to give her the right motivation. She LOVES pushing the buttons on the handheld phone, so I set it a few feet in front of her and she zoomed right to it! :) I know she might be a little behind, but I'm confident that when she does start walking she's going to catch on really quick. She's already showing signs that she'd rather be on her feet than all fours.


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe Bookity! What a great milestone! My nephew basically went from belly to feet. He hardly spent anytime crawling and as soon as he figured out walking he was off! You couldn't keep him still for anything :) He was such a fun toddler!


----------



## bexxc

scan today was fabulous. i managed to not cave and stick to team yellow!!!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/22weeksprofile1.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/22weeks3dcoxnose.jpg

anyone who wants to take a stab at gender just for fun is welcome to...


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Bexx! Such a cutie :) 

I'd guess Boy, but I don't really have any reasoning behind it :haha: Maybe because we already have so many girls on this board ;)


----------



## Bookity

I'm guessing boy too. I don't know why though.


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, I don't really have any advice. I just want to express my sympathy for the difficult position you have been put in. Please stay safe. :hugs: 
Bexx, I agree with the guesses. To me that looks like a little boy's face. :cloud9:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Awww Bookity what a relief on the test!!! And congrats on the crawling :)

Bexx -- wow you are a strong woman! Good for you for sticking team yellow! I have to go with the other ladies -- I think it's a boy, too! What cute pics, thanks for sharing!

Wishful -- hugs to you! I hate drama, especially crazy in-law-family drama! Hope you can find a solution that gives you some peace of mind!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im guessing girl bexxc! Either way it's definetly a beautiful baby :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

Bex I guessing a girl!! Lol!! 

How is everyone?? 

Btw if y'all ever wanna come one over to me n Bex thread it's on the tww section called. Bring on baby.. It's just us to and another ladie.. Come join!! We respond right away!!!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Bookity -great milestone with LO!! My god-son crawled for all of 2 days and then discovered he could run! and he hasn't stopped ever since - he is now 6yrs!! 

Bex - I'm also guessing a girl - that head looks a bit girlie/dainty. 

Well been another frustrating sleepless night - although I did get more sleep last night - a whole 7 hours compared to 4 the night before!! This is one part of pregnancy I am not enjoying! Its not even as if I can put my finger on why I cant get back to sleep! I'm not overly hot, worried, uncomfortable, needing to pee or have an active baby! 
:grr: 

Hope everyone has a really good day!!


----------



## MommaBarry

skweek I feel you on that. As you can see I am still up (its 12:30am here) and probably will be until about 2 am. I will sleep for about 2 hours wake up, go back to sleep and this goes on until about 8am. I would LOVE just a straight 7 hours of sleep. Guess thats a dream a couple of years in the making :haha:


----------



## Bookity

My hubby woke me up so I could see/hear the storm because I've been wanting one for a while. I'm so sleepy though so it's time to rejoin DD in dreamland.

Also, Vanessa's moving around like crazy!

Goodnight. Hope sleep finds you ladies.


----------



## TeenMumStacey

Hi ladies :D I am pregnant with my second! I am having a boy Adriano James Luka!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you all ladies. he didnt show up today thank god but i defiantly walked around nervous... its a sucky feeling to have in your own home.


----------



## Mrs.326

Welcome Stacey! We have the same due date :) I'm also having a little boy!


----------



## bexxc

off to the dentist for a cleaning today. hrumph. ultrasounds are more fun! :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Wow, Stacey! Two so close! That will be fun for them growing up! My two will be 15.5 months apart, both girls. Your little girl is a cutie!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hooray for V-day!!! I feel very victorious, vivacious and viable!! 

Also, I started sketching the Dr. Seuss mural for the nursery last night -- it's turning out better than I expected! I'll have some pics to share soon after I start painting :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I, too, had a hard time sleeping. Usually I have to get up at least once to use the restroom but last night I was just so restless and was in bed for 4 hours before I finally fell asleep. Not fun! 

Not sure if I have shared my link for my journal. I have tried to update it here and there but there are some pictures of my family on the first page if anyone wants to check them out! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/895255-love-my-2-girls-baby-3-way.html

25 week checkup tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.326

HAPPY V-DAY, HalfThyme :) 
Can't wait to see the pictures of the nursery :) With a theme like that it's sure to be super cute!

Awe, Ashley - your family is adorable! Your girls are precious :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you so much! :)


----------



## bexxc

happy v day halfthyme!!!


finally! some relief from my hip pain!!!! normally, since i'm a back and tummy sleeper, i love a really firm mattress. ours is practically rock-like. out of utter desperation, i finally dragged one of the feather beds in from one of our guest rooms. i slept like i was in a coma last night and woke up completely pain free!!!! i can't wait to go back to bed!!!! :sleep:


----------



## TeenMumStacey

Bookity said:


> Wow, Stacey! Two so close! That will be fun for them growing up! My two will be 15.5 months apart, both girls. Your little girl is a cutie!

It's will be great! I am also worried as I am only 18!! (19 when Adriano's born) thanks I know she's so cute. The other day she start crawling ( :happydance: :thumbup: ) and she got up on her hands and knees and was like a racing car lol fast very fast for a first timer :D:haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

That's great, Bexx!!! Glad you were able to get some sleep & some relief! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

That's great Bexxc!!!

I am sitting in my Pathophysiology class waiting for my instructor to get here and open our test. But all I want to do is :sleep: or :icecream::pizza:


----------



## MommaBarry

Guess who got a 100% on her mid-term....that's right this girl 100 questions 100 right!! :yipee: :loopy: :wohoo:

Annnnd tomorrow is my V-day....annnnd.........my OH and son come home tomorrow.....annnd baby doctors appointment!!

Great way to end the evening :flower:


----------



## bexxc

mommabarrry! that's all great news! :happydance:


----------



## Stephers35

MommaBarry said:


> Guess who got a 100% on her mid-term....that's right this girl 100 questions 100 right!! :yipee: :loopy: :wohoo:
> 
> Annnnd tomorrow is my V-day....annnnd.........my OH and son come home tomorrow.....annnd baby doctors appointment!!
> 
> Great way to end the evening :flower:

That's a lot of great stuff all at once! Yay!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

wow mommabear, what a great day! congrats on your test!

today DH got a job promotion, which means we will be able to move sooner! and he gets more vacation time which is great for when we have baby... happy day!!! :)


----------



## bexxc

congrats to your dh, wishful! how exciting for your family!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

YAY wishful :dance: I am so so so happy for you and DH


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks guys! xxx


----------



## Viking15

Such good news for everyone today! Way to go on that exam Momma! Congrats on all the happy news!


----------



## MommaBarry

Has anyone noticed that we all have the same fruit on our tickers but different weeks?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yes! i should be grapefruit, and mommabear you should be canteloupe!


----------



## charlie15

Just back from hols, lovely but got far to hot with my ever expanding bump, no idea how you guys in The States are coping with your heat!

Haven't been able to read through all the post but well done Momma on 100%!! impressive! and Wishful on OH's promotion, great timing! My OH has got onto a great uni course starting this September which in the long run will be much better for all of us :)

So am I a Papaya too?? no idea!


----------



## charlie15

Ah I'm an eggplant!


----------



## TeenMumStacey

Yay got a bump starting today


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on all the wonderful news, ladies! :) What a great Friday!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaBarry said:


> Has anyone noticed that we all have the same fruit on our tickers but different weeks?

I was noticing the same thing! I think from now until the end we stay on the same fruit for multiple weeks (i.e. I think you and I have been papayas for like 4 weeks now?). Pretty sure we'll move up to eggplants next week at 25. Congrats on the test btw! Go you!!


On an unrelated note, I completed bawled last night for about 10 minutes (sobbing and everything!). Baby girl kept kicking my hand very strongly and I was so incredibly happy/grateful/relieved to feel that amazing feeling that I just completely lost it! DH came home and thought something awful had happened lol. I'm going to blame that one on crazy preggo emotions! :wacko:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Woo hoo I can't wait to be the size of an eggplant .... what is an egg plant? :shrug: lol

Well done mommabarry!!! You doing anything to celebrate?! :)


----------



## Coleey

CharlieKeys said:


> Woo hoo I can't wait to be the size of an eggplant .... what is an egg plant? :shrug: lol
> 
> Well done mommabarry!!! You doing anything to celebrate?! :)

It's an aubergine! :D 

I haven't posted in here in a while :haha: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Thank you!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

@ Charlie, Since OH is coming home this evening (in an hour he is expected to arrive) we are going out to dinner to celebrate.

Doc appointment went well today. Was not impressed with the doctor I had to see, but no worries, I see my regular doc next time. They gave me my papers for my glucose test :sick: and im suppose to schedule it for the 2nd of August.

Hope everyone has a happy weekend :flower:


----------



## TeenMumStacey

who as start they babys room?
i can not as i am moving in with fob on the weekend and will star then


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hahaha aubergine = eggplant! I never knew that's what the UK called it! Makes sense, since that's about what color it is. I like the sound of aubergine way better than eggplant (who comes up with naming these foods anyway?).

Happy Friday everyone (or Saturday for you lovely UK ladies), have a great weekend!!


----------



## TeenMumStacey

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hahaha aubergine = eggplant! I never knew that's what the UK called it! Makes sense, since that's about what color it is. I like the sound of aubergine way better than eggplant (who comes up with naming these foods anyway?).
> 
> Happy Friday everyone (or Saturday for you lovely UK ladies), have a great weekend!!

and saturday to us australian and new zealenders haha


----------



## annie00

Hey girls!!! Sorry I been mia it's been crazy here!! 

I been having Braxton hicks contractions last week and couple today I was worried... But everything is good now expect heart burn and plus it's 1 am and I'm wide awake!!!

I got my feelings hurt today bye my dh aunt I'm naming my little girl bentlie and she been knowing this and told me today they don't like the name!! And I'm also doing her room in camo and pink and lime green and she said ugh I don't like that camo isn't for girls!!!! And the best part I live four hours from my mom n we planning on going to moms for xmas with bentlie and she said I CAN'T go bc baby isn't gonna be baptized!!!! I have never heard of this ever!!! If this is the case they should have to be baptised before leaving hospital!!!! So yea I'm really hurt!! And my dh doesn't understand I guess and he said he never heard of that either!!! 

I know it's my kid and my choices but y even brin it up u don't like my name? Well I love the name and so does everyone eles!!!! :( 

Sorry for the rant just ughhhhh so crushed!!!!


----------



## Bookity

Annie, sorry to hear about your dh's aunt's negative comments. I think once people settle on a name it isn't right for anyone to weigh in. Unless maybe they chose chlamydia or something, lol. I tol my sis our chosen name and she said "really?" I think it bothers her that the name was my husband's idea and not mine. But Vanessa has grown on me and I'm excited to meet her in November.

The baptism thing I'm not sure. My husband's family believes in infant baptism and I guess they think even babies can go to hell. I can't imagine that to be true. So I guess your aunt doesn't want a four hour trip to "tempt fate" or whatever. That just seems ridiculous though. Is she very religious?

Camo is not my style, but I wouldn't tell someone they couldn't do it. How silly! I'm sure it'll be a great room.


----------



## AMM1031

As a Christian I can tell you that you will be fine with driving 4 hours and your baby not being baptized. At our church our pastor wont do baby baptizmes...we do dedication to say that we will raise our child in christ like ways and then when they are big enought to make their own decisions they can choose whatever they want. We feel that if a baby dies before they can make the decision God will take them to Heaven anyways are they are inoccent intil bigger, same thing with kids and adults that are born with disabilities...they cant make that decision, and as for the camo, I think its ADORABLE...and its your decision to name your child whatever you want and I would tell her to stuff it! I hate when other people want to give their opinions without you asking..


----------



## annie00

Thank y'all so much!!! Y'all made me feel a lot better!!! I got to go eat supper with her tonight ugh.. If they say something I will tell them off not in the mood today!!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Bookity said:


> Unless maybe they chose chlamydia or something, lol.

:rofl: Ya know, sadly I can almost see someone actually naming their child that.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Congrats on all the good new from Friday! :)
annie-So sorry that you received negative comments. Unfortunately, it happens, sometimes people say too much. I love the camo, the name, and as far as the baptism goes I have never heard of that either. You do what YOU want honey! :)

Well, I went to Dr. on Friday and I gained a lot of weight...aahhh!! I've gained a total of 18 lbs...I'm not that worried about it....but I am starting to swell a little so I'm sure that has something to do with it. He told me to stay off of my feet and to even sleep with my feet up. So, we'll see...

Hope everyone is doing okay :)


----------



## Bookity

HalfThyme007 said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> Unless maybe they chose chlamydia or something, lol.
> 
> :rofl: Ya know, sadly I can almost see someone actually naming their child that.Click to expand...

It's my "go to" example for that reason, lol.


----------



## Bookity

Ashley, I've gained like 16 lbs and about 8 of that was in the last month! Probably doesn't help that I'm craving sweets and eating all the time. Oy. Doc hasn't said a word about it yet, but I only had my u/s yhis last time. Didn't sit down with the doctor.

Anyone else getting enormous boobs? Eesh, I want to order nursing bras & tanks, but not sure if I should size up or not. I know there'll be a few days pp whre they get all engorged, but that won't last. They never did go back down to pre pregnancy size last time though.


----------



## bexxc

i ordered comfortisse bras. they're not quite a supportive as i'm used to, but they've definitely grown with me!


----------



## ashleywalton

Bookity-I gained 8 lbs in 4 weeks...the only reason I didn't freak out is cause the previous 4 weeks before that I didn't gain anything so I made up for it these past 4 weeks I guess. I, too, feel like I am constantly eating!
I think half of my weight gain is my boobs! Aahhh!! I'm up to a 36DDD/F...ridiculous! I mostly wear sport bras cause its the only thing that is comfortable for me right now. Plus, I'm already leaking!! This pregnancy is crazy!


----------



## Bookity

Every bra I have squishes my boobs together which then equals hot sweaty and ITCHY. Can't stand it. But I need support! I'm in 36/38 DD now which is where I was when my milk really came in last time. I miss my 36C. :(

No leaking for me yet. I'm a little surprised.


----------



## ashleywalton

I actually bought a 38DD 3 weeks ago that was a little too big but it was so comfortable and had good support and it already is starting to not fit! I don't even know! I was in a 36DD before this pregnancy.


----------



## annie00

Thanks girls!! 

I actually already have 38d boobs and went to go to jc


----------



## TeenMumStacey

Who has felt they little baby kick!?
I am all day and its soo cool


----------



## annie00

Damnt sorry!! Didn't mean to post that.. 

Conti~~~ jcpenny tonight to get me a regular good bra so I don't have to wear a. Nursing bra till right before due date and after... My boobs really r getting fuller they r getting bigger I guess since my nipple hangs out my 38d :/

My damn left nipple leaks and leaks and leaks clear stuff!! Been doing it for a week now !! R y'all leaking?? Sometimes it's a lot like size of quarter some times its a little... 
I'm worried though bc my right one isn't leaking yet :(


----------



## annie00

I have she started around 16-18 weeks was twitches and 19 w was kicks!! Now she kicks a lot :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

today is finally my V-DAY!!!! yay!!!!


----------



## TeenMumStacey

wishfulmom2b said:


> today is finally my V-DAY!!!! yay!!!!

Sorry but I have forgotten what V-Day is! Can you please tell me what is it


----------



## annie00

Congrats wishful!!!! Yay so happy for u!! I'm right behind ya


----------



## bexxc

congrats, wishful! i'm just a week away!


----------



## annie00

Be. If u are a week away I'm 2 weeks away!! Yay


----------



## MommaBarry

Today I had my first low blood sugar attack. I do admit it was my fault since it was a quarter till one and I had not eaten yet. Go figure it happened while I was standing in line at a busy sandwich shop, and I could not hardly tell the women what I wanted out of confusion and realization as to what was about to happen if I did not eat, and fast. It was scary and left me feeling like crap!! 

Of course this worries me since my glucose test is in a week and a half and I had gestational diabetes with my son. Im hoping this time around I do not, but something tells me with what happend today I probably do. It's exactly what happend to me with my son before they did the test and I found out. 

Bleck, im going to take a nap :nope:


----------



## Viking15

Um, I've gained 35 pounds. :dohh: I'm trying to be good, but I find it almost impossible to eat healthy. I'm so tired. And the prep work to get my food ready for work is too much sometimes. I did well for this trip. I only have one more. Then I will have all the time in the world to eat healthier. I swear, I'm not that bad, but carbs just go straight to my fat cells! I only gained 6 pounds in the last month which was better than the previous two months worth of check ups where I had gained 10 pound a piece. :shy: I'm huge.


----------



## bugaboobaby

Viking, don't feel bad. I gained 65 lbs with my first pregnancy, and 50 with my 2nd! before i got pregnant with my first i weighed 124lbs, when I delivered my second less then 2 years later i weighed 201lbs! ugh!! This baby i started out at 144lbs, and i fluctuate between 151 and 155 at 22w 3days. so doing much better this pregnancy. But only because I fear gaining weight so much that I watch what i eat like an obsessed person. :blush: an maybe a little to do with the fact that I am constantly running after a 2 1/2yo and a 3 1/2yo. To be honest, I miss not caring and eating whatever I eat. :wacko: it was much more fun. :winkwink:


----------



## bexxc

viking- i've gained 22 lbs. you're totally not alone. :hugs: i have some days when i'm so hungry i just can't seem to put it down and then other days i practically forget to eat :shrug:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

@mommabarry sorry that happened today.. make sure to try and eat smaller meals throughout the day!

i have gained 15 pounds.. is that good? i'm not sure where i should be at this point


----------



## MommyH

Wow...don't even know what to say to that one palacemommy, thanks for letting us know!

I have been reading just not posting much as we are on vacation at the beach :) my hubby took a few great belly pictures I can't wait to share once I get home!! Everything is going great here, finally starting to feel okay most days but still living off zofran and only gained one pound still to this day! I'm 24 weeks today so yay for v-day :wohoo: I have my glucose test on Thursday when I get back ughh not looking forward to that one but I told hubby if I have to suffer he does too lol so he is going with to keep me company ;) I hope you all have an incredible blessed comfortable week...we are almost to the last trimester :yipee:


----------



## palacemommy

MommyH said:


> Wow...don't even know what to say to that one palacemommy, thanks for letting us know!
> 
> I have been reading just not posting much as we are on vacation at the beach :) my hubby took a few great belly pictures I can't wait to share once I get home!! Everything is going great here, finally starting to feel okay most days but still living off zofran and only gained one pound still to this day! I'm 24 weeks today so yay for v-day :wohoo: I have my glucose test on Thursday when I get back ughh not looking forward to that one but I told hubby if I have to suffer he does too lol so he is going with to keep me company ;) I hope you all have an incredible blessed comfortable week...we are almost to the last trimester :yipee:

didn't know what to make of it either!

congrats on getting to v-day!! :happydance: I'm only a week and a little away! and have also gained just one measly pound since I was so sick at the beginning and lost 13lbs. but like you said.. only few more weeks until thrid tri!! woop!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

What is wrong with people? I can't even come up with an angle/reason why someone would do this (what can they possibly gain from doing this?). :dohh: Wow! I've always heard of "trolls" posting dumb stuff on forums, but this is the first time I've ever actually seen one.

*On an unrelated and stressed out note:* I'm having some bleeding this morning and trying not to freak out. :nope: I called the nurse at my OB's office and she said to check back in this afternoon. Last time I had the bleed at 17 weeks everything turned out fine and they couldn't find anything on the US to explain the bleed. I'm hoping that's the case this time as well. We haven't BD for a week and I haven't done any heavy lifting, so not sure what else it could be (though I was really active yesterday). Anyone else ever had bleeding/spotting after 20 weeks? Any reassurances are appreciated :|


PS: Congrats on V-day MommyH!!! Jealous of the beach vacay! :)


----------



## palacemommy

HalfThyme007 said:


> What is wrong with people? I can't even come up with an angle/reason why someone would do this (what can they possibly gain from doing this?). :dohh: Wow! I've always heard of "trolls" posting dumb stuff on forums, but this is the first time I've ever actually seen one.
> 
> *On an unrelated and stressed out note:* I'm having some bleeding this morning and trying not to freak out. :nope: I called the nurse at my OB's office and she said to check back in this afternoon. Last time I had the bleed at 17 weeks everything turned out fine and they couldn't find anything on the US to explain the bleed. I'm hoping that's the case this time as well. We haven't BD for a week and I haven't done any heavy lifting, so not sure what else it could be (though I was really active yesterday). Anyone else ever had bleeding/spotting after 20 weeks? Any reassurances are appreciated :|
> 
> 
> PS: Congrats on V-day MommyH!!! Jealous of the beach vacay! :)

:hugs: just try and stay calm and rest as much as you can. I haven't had any bleeding so can't offer much advice. But sending prayers your way and I'm sure everything is fine :thumbup:


----------



## MommyH

HalfThyme007 said:


> What is wrong with people? I can't even come up with an angle/reason why someone would do this (what can they possibly gain from doing this?). :dohh: Wow! I've always heard of "trolls" posting dumb stuff on forums, but this is the first time I've ever actually seen one.
> 
> *On an unrelated and stressed out note:* I'm having some bleeding this morning and trying not to freak out. :nope: I called the nurse at my OB's office and she said to check back in this afternoon. Last time I had the bleed at 17 weeks everything turned out fine and they couldn't find anything on the US to explain the bleed. I'm hoping that's the case this time as well. We haven't BD for a week and I haven't done any heavy lifting, so not sure what else it could be (though I was really active yesterday). Anyone else ever had bleeding/spotting after 20 weeks? Any reassurances are appreciated :|
> 
> 
> PS: Congrats on V-day MommyH!!! Jealous of the beach vacay! :)

Oh gosh I'm praying for you! Stay off your feet and rest hydrate rest hydrate rest!! I can't imagine how scary this would be at this stage, hang in there and keep us updated I will be praying for you both :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

I agree, HalfThyme! Stay off your feet, rest up, and keep hydrated! Prayers for you and your LO!


----------



## MommaBarry

Has anyone else noticed some of our post are missing? Pretty much right after a certain member was called out for impersonating being pregnant and posting false pictures? Hmm..... I did report her post and said that I felt it comprimised the saftey of our group with her possibly taking our information for her use, but I didnt think that anything would come of it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

woah... what have I missed?? Who's a troll?


----------



## palacemommy

MommaBarry said:


> Has anyone else noticed some of our post are missing? Pretty much right after a certain member was called out for impersonating being pregnant and posting false pictures? Hmm..... I did report her post and said that I felt it comprimised the saftey of our group with her possibly taking our information for her use, but I didnt think that anything would come of it.

yep I guess the posts were taken off:winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

Ladies - the member in question has been banned from the forum for providing false information, and therefore some posts will have been removed. Discussion of banned members is not permitted - so thank you to those who reported it, and please can we move on :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sorry boofle! I didn't realise anyone had been banned :)


----------



## Mummyjessie

Can I please be added to Team Blue! Thanks x


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on joining team blue, Jessie!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you Boofle. I see that you are due right around all of us, you should join our group of ladies :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Thank you Boofle. I see that you are due right around all of us, you should join our group of ladies :flower:

teehee - she is a part of our group already :) 

Pregnancy brain - it gets us all!! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.326 said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Boofle. I see that you are due right around all of us, you should join our group of ladies :flower:
> 
> teehee - she is a part of our group already :)
> 
> Pregnancy brain - it gets us all!! :)Click to expand...

:dohh:, that's all i can say :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Sorry I missed whatever happened...but oh well...
I could hardly get out of bed today. My groin/pelvic area hurts so bad!!! There is no way that this could be normal round ligament pain. I don't even know...


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh ashley :hugs: im so sorry to hear this!! I have had the same pain, not near to your extent, and get frustrated when the docs say is round ligamnet. How is it round ligament if its in the groin area is what I would like to know?

I hope you find relief and soon


----------



## palacemommy

Thanks Boofle :thumbup:

sorry to hear some of you are having pains :( 
congrats on team blue Jessie :blue:


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley - I also have sever groin/pelvic pain... my doctor said it's sciatic nerve pain. I thought it only went down the back of your leg, but apparently a compression on my sciatic nerve is causing pain in my inner thigh/groin/pelvic area. I started getting adjustments by a chiropractor and that's helped some.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hmmm...I haven't even thought about that. I have the pain in my hips, inner thighs, and down the back of my legs too. I have had it since 15 weeks and it just getting worse. Does it hurt really bad when you stand up or try to get in and out of a car?


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh yeah! Absolutely... It even hurts when I try to stand on one leg to put on my underwear! It hurts to stand on my left leg and it hurts to raise my left leg, so putting on pants in general is literally a pain. When I roll over in bed, even if I use my right leg to help push my body over, my left leg hurts... Since my first adjustment I have more mobility in my leg (meaning, I can raise it higher without being in too much pain) but it's still there (just more mild). He said the best thing we can do at this point is manage the pain, but both my chiropractor and OB told me that for someone women sciatic nerve pain is so bad they can't walk! When it got to the point I wanted to cry while dressing I decided to get adjusted.


----------



## AMM1031

I have that too, groin pain, and my doctor said it was just that the girls were both low and head down, so they are pushing. It gets worse at night or if Im on my feet all day. 
Good News, I have 8 more days of work and then I am DONE! I will be an offical SAHM of a 3 year old and two baby girls in Oct. YEAH


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs.326 said:


> Oh yeah! Absolutely... It even hurts when I try to stand on one leg to put on my underwear! It hurts to stand on my left leg and it hurts to raise my left leg, so putting on pants in general is literally a pain. When I roll over in bed, even if I use my right leg to help push my body over, my left leg hurts... Since my first adjustment I have more mobility in my leg (meaning, I can raise it higher without being in too much pain) but it's still there (just more mild). He said the best thing we can do at this point is manage the pain, but both my chiropractor and OB told me that for someone women sciatic nerve pain is so bad they can't walk! When it got to the point I wanted to cry while dressing I decided to get adjusted.

Oh my goodness you sound exactly like me! I have to sit in a chair to get dressed cause it hurts so bad. I have a hard time getting in and out of the shower even because we have a deep soaking tub with shower over it. The rolling in the bed is the same too. I've complained to my doctor about it at my last two appointments and he has said round ligament pain and to not be on my feet. So, basically we will be in pain until the baby comes? Yay us! :winkwink:


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies I must have missed a lot!! 

But last night at 2am I passed red brown with mixed cm .. 

I have always spotted during this preggo since I was 6 weeks .. I found out at 13 weeks I have a polyp it's been doing great for last 5 weeks well like I said it started Acting up again well I hope.. 

I dtd yesterday mornin and had two bm and my last bm it started bleeding all day today has been brown only and it's only when I wipe.. 

I haven't called my dr bc she told me it could act up and as long as its not red and filling up pads then it's just my polyp .. So I got my Doppler n listen to her heart beat and felt her kick... 

Im gonna see what happens tomorrow but still it still scares me!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

sorry annie! its so worrisome being a mommy! hope it stops soon :hugs:

i too have groin/hip/and back pain. mines sciatica too. its really painful and its not going away until after labor so i try and not concentrate on it but its a pain in the ass... literally! :haha: i havent found much help from stretches or massages.. maybe i'll go to the chiropractor. 

i got some temperary relief from prenatal yoga... you can youtube some basic "moves". i had taken yoga before so knew most of them... worth a shot girls!


----------



## annie00

Thank you!!! 

I just used my Doppler n her hb was 125 bpm it's usually 140 should I worry?


----------



## bexxc

we finally started working on the nursery today! we prepped everything and started some of the initial painting- around outlets and switches, corners, etc.- but we didn't get the first full coat up. can't wait to finish. our furniture has been ordered and i want to have both coats of paint up before it gets here because i know i'll want to get it set up right away. 

also bought a "new" car today. i bought my fil's ford escape because we need a family car :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i know nothing about HB and whats normal.. i would ring your doctor for some reassurance.. even if it is normal, the bleeding and lower HB hearing it from a professional i think will do a world of good :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Ty u wishful I'm gonna most likely call tomorrow morning if boredom doesn't stop


----------



## MommaBarry

I just realized there was a freebie forum on this website. However, most all of them are for UK :nope: (no offense at all, but they wont ship to the US)

Soooo.....I thought maybe if any of you ladies could share any legitament sites you find with good freebies and samples we could share them, for UK and US.


----------



## annie00

Not boredom sorry I meant bleeding..
So I been googling free stuff well it's help less!!!! They won't u to subscribe to something like Netflix r magazines before u can get it.. Nah I'll pass :) nothing is free in this world!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

annie00 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I just used my Doppler n her hb was 125 bpm it's usually 140 should I worry?

Hey hun - Phoebe's HB at 17 weeks was 149bpm .. by 23 it had gone down to 129bpm. Apparently, it's normal BUT, I would def still call your DR, as you've had some bleeding too. Hope everything's okay :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i should add that my little boys HB has ranged from 143 to 162 at the drs office


----------



## annie00

Thank y'all ladies!! Xoxo

Update~ I tried again and her hb was 157bpm and it was loud n clear.. The spotting has seem to stop (I hope)!!!! And she has been kicking alot tonight so my mind is really at ease in my heart I know my baby girl is fine.. Kwim? 
I have a dr apt Monday I'm gonna talk to her then about everything... 

Thank y'all so much!!!


----------



## annie00

Sorry!! It's 153 bpm damn I must be losein my mind!!!! I'm gonna blame it on pregnancy brain!!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

ashleywalton said:


> Oh my goodness you sound exactly like me! I have to sit in a chair to get dressed cause it hurts so bad. I have a hard time getting in and out of the shower even because we have a deep soaking tub with shower over it. The rolling in the bed is the same too. I've complained to my doctor about it at my last two appointments and he has said round ligament pain and to not be on my feet. So, basically we will be in pain until the baby comes? Yay us! :winkwink:

Our bath is also a deep soaker tub, so if I do want a bath I use our guest tub that is much more shallow (and no jets :nope:). LOL, but yes... unfortunately the pain won't go away, but there are ways to manage it. 



wishfulmom2b said:


> i too have groin/hip/and back pain. mines sciatica too. its really painful and its not going away until after labor so i try and not concentrate on it but its a pain in the ass... literally! :haha: i havent found much help from stretches or massages.. maybe i'll go to the chiropractor.
> 
> i got some temperary relief from prenatal yoga... you can youtube some basic "moves". i had taken yoga before so knew most of them... worth a shot girls!

I have been looking into prenatal yoga! I've been doing some stretches at home and I've found my flexibility is completely gone! Woweee - it really hurts to stretch :haha: I'll give the yoga a try though. Thanks for the tip! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Annie, My little girl hb is usally around 140's. But I remember at my sono it was in the 120's. I freaked thinking something was wrong for it to be so low. Come to find out, she was sleeping :sleep: so it was perfectly normal for it to be that low.


----------



## annie00

Thank u mommy!! 

That's what I thought when I heard it and then I found it again couples hours later and it was 154 so made me feel better!!!

Afm- I'm still spottin tan color when I wipe r few drops on pantie liner which is exactly what my polyp did all the other times.. 
So I know it's my polyp hell I even passed red blood clots an a lot and it was from my polyp when I was 9 weeks !!! So Anything is possiable!!!! 

And plus what I'm gonna call my dr tell her what's going on knowing I'm already going Monday morning and if something is wrong. Not like they gonna be able to do anything about it.. Kwim?? 

How r y'all??


----------



## MommaBarry

watching a baby story and :sad2: my eyes out :haha:

I like watching the ones that have c-sections, since that is what i'll do again this time around and today they had 2 back to back.

Then I realized since i am a repeat section that I will be delivering at 37-38 weeks. That's 12-13 weeks away!!! OMG :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs.326

OMG! MommaBarry when you put it like that it seems SO CLOSE! That's exciting and nerve racking all at once!


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.....I know right?!? It made me realize I have nothing even close to being ready. I know there is still time but when you break it down even further that is 6 paychecks away!! Ahhhhh :haha: and since only one check a month has any extra after bills that is 3 paychecks


----------



## bexxc

yeah---that definitely sent the butterflies a-fluttering in my tummy! i can't believe it's getting so close already!

more painting today. sheesh it's hot under this stupid mask!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I just can't believe it's 14/15 weeks until November ... that means NOT long until Xmas!!! Ahhhhhhhh!!

I have really bad heartburn tonight :(


----------



## skweek35

I know - jut 102 days till Speckle's due date!! EEKKKK!!! And havent even started on her room! Suppose its a good thing I have 6 weeks holidays now


----------



## charlie15

Blimey that makes it feel a lot closer when you put in like that...12 weeks to 37 weeks! exciting and scary for sure!!


----------



## charlie15

Oh and I've just seen after that post it's 100 days for me!! last day in triple digits!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I was just gonna write that you are in DOUBLE FIGURES tomorrow!! eeeek!! :) :)


----------



## annie00

Holly crap!!! That is crazy close!!!!
I'm so glad we finally going home Friday we been outta town for dh work!!!! We been out town since jan 1st!!!


----------



## annie00

Momma ~ when u break it down like that holly shit I don't have Long at all!!!!


----------



## Stephers35

OMG-we are all so close, but being scheduled early for a repeat c-section...that's quick! I can't remember who said they have heartburn, but ME TOO! I had my glucose test today and passed, so I am happy to be past that! Just one more weird appointment for a rhogham shot and smooth sailing from there!

There's going to be babies everywhere!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i feel like its so far away but so close! cannot wait to move so i can start nursery... ugh still 5 weeks away :( and no idea where we are going yet!


----------



## MommaBarry

I know right ladies!!! It's crazy, scary, exciting!! Just makes me realize I need to get this LO a bed, and a name :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Crazy! I still have another 5-6 weeks before we start to get the things we need for this little one. DH is afraid to go out and buy anything because of the choroid plexus cyst we saw on the ultrasound 2 weeks ago. He wants to wait and see if the cyst is gone at 28 weeks. For me, even if it's still there I've got the negative QUAD screen and no other indications of a chromosomal issue, I want to be optimistic (even I think would be fair to say realistic) and start preparing for baby! I've done what I can though. Since it's another girl I've gone thru my daughter's old clothes and pulled out all of her newborn-3 month stuff and organized the drawer's to hold them and DD's current size clothes.

Anyway... it's after midnight so 23 weeks, yay! only one more week to V-Day!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh bookity :hugs: everything is going to be alright...I just know it. 2 of my friends had the same thing with ther babies and both had resolved themselves and they are perfectly healthy. 

Woohoo to one more week :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh bookity - fingers crossed she'll be fine! :hugs:

It was me who mentioned heartburn ... :( Have it today too and rennies just aren't cutting it this time! I hope this means she'll have lots of hair and look all girlie :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Same here with the heartburn. I take tums twice a day now it seems to keep it at bay. Even water makes it act up! Im with you charlie, hope that means lots of hair :haha:


----------



## palacemommy

omg 14/15 weeks until november! what?! this summer has flownnn by!


----------



## CharlieKeys

MommaBarry said:


> Same here with the heartburn. I take tums twice a day now it seems to keep it at bay. Even water makes it act up! Im with you charlie, hope that means lots of hair :haha:

I've had it with water too .... water isn't even acidic :shrug: lol Someone said to get some gaviscon advance (?) as it's amazing during pregnancy


----------



## MommaBarry

Ive heard that gaviscon is good. I only take the tums for the extra calcium it gives me, im lactose sensitive and dont get much otherwise.


----------



## ashleywalton

Heartburn is seriously driving me crazy! I couldn't sleep last night because I had it so bad. Tums just don't take it away. My last pregnancy at 30 weeks my Dr. finally gave me a prescription and it was amazing! I am hoping my next appt he'll offer it again if I ask. So far, he tells me what not to eat. But like you girls, I can drink water and get it.


----------



## bexxc

i can't even figure out what triggers my heartburn when i get it. it seem so random! it just comes an goes as it pleases.


----------



## ashleywalton

bexxc said:


> i can't even figure out what triggers my heartburn when i get it. it seem so random! it just comes an goes as it pleases.

I know what you mean! I can usually deal with it during the day, but at night as soon as I lay down I just feel horrible. 
I just realized today is my last day in triple digits 100 days to go!!


----------



## MommaBarry

:happydance: woohoo Ashley to the last day in triple digits!!


----------



## bexxc

oooh! how exciting. i still have a little over two weeks to get there!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Regarding the heartburn -- I HIGHLY recommend Prilosec (or whatever the generic is -- same active ingredients!). It has been an absolute life-saver for me! My doctor also recommended Prevacid, which I've heard works well too. It has completely taken care of the heartburn and now I just take tums for the calcium.

Oh, and the package says to only take for 14 days. I asked my doctor and he said it was just a precaution for people who may have heartburn caused by ulcers. The medicine masks the heartburn and the ulcers get worse and could cause them to bleed out, so for once the warning doesn't actually apply to us preggo ladies :)


----------



## AMM1031

I have had MAJOR heartburn since 16 weeks and I am having twin girls...they better have LOTS of hair, I take zantac 250 in the morning and by 3pm, my heartburn it back, I probably still eat three or four tums until the next morning, and ANYTHING i eat or drink will set it off, I am sitting on my couch looking at very swollen feet. I was on them way too long today, but only 6 more days of work,YEAH and we have a trip to Chicago planned for the first Monday in August. WHOO HOOO


----------



## ashleywalton

HalfThyme007 said:


> Regarding the heartburn -- I HIGHLY recommend Prilosec (or whatever the generic is -- same active ingredients!). It has been an absolute life-saver for me! My doctor also recommended Prevacid, which I've heard works well too. It has completely taken care of the heartburn and now I just take tums for the calcium.
> 
> Oh, and the package says to only take for 14 days. I asked my doctor and he said it was just a precaution for people who may have heartburn caused by ulcers. The medicine masks the heartburn and the ulcers get worse and could cause them to bleed out, so for once the warning doesn't actually apply to us preggo ladies :)

My doctor had given me a prescription for prevacid with my last pregnancy, but this time he hasn't given me anything. I think its because I was further along when I asked last time. I am thinking about picking something up tomorrow night when I go shopping for a baby shower gift for a relative because I cannot sleep at night it gets so bad.


----------



## CharlieKeys

woo hoo - Ashley DOUBLE digits!!! :)


----------



## Viking15

Sitting in the waiting room at Labcorp. Just drank down the glucose drink. It wasn't too bad. Not being able to drink any water is though. I would like to rinse the taste out of my mouth. Sitting here for the next hour is going to be uncomfortable. My back just doesn't like to sit. Wish me luck! I don't want to come back for the three hour! Or have GD for that matter.


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck Viking :hugs:


----------



## Stephers35

Viking15 said:


> Sitting in the waiting room at Labcorp. Just drank down the glucose drink. It wasn't too bad. Not being able to drink any water is though. I would like to rinse the taste out of my mouth. Sitting here for the next hour is going to be uncomfortable. My back just doesn't like to sit. Wish me luck! I don't want to come back for the three hour! Or have GD for that matter.

Well? How did it go? That one hour made me very nervous as well. 75% of my friends had GD and me and sugar do not mix well! I was allowed water though? Things are different everywere! So weird.


----------



## Viking15

They didn't say. I asked about results and she said 24-72 hours. So I guess I will call on Tuesday when I get home from my trip to Santiago. The waiting sucked because my back hurts when sitting. I feel just a bit off. Can't really put my finger on it. Kinda tired I guess? I wish they could have pricked my finger and given me an immediate reading like diabetic patients get. They took three vials of blood. The lady was none too kind jiggling the needle around in my vein either while switching out vials. Ouchy! So nervous for the results.


----------



## Mrs.326

FX'd all is well, Viking. I'm sure it is ;)

I have my glucose test next Friday... Are there any special instructions they give you prior to the test? I didn't receive any information from my OB.


----------



## MommyH

Ughh I'm sitting in the lab doing mine right now as well! Here they do a 2 hour test, which is a brand new thing...so there is no one hour or three hour anymore....you come in after not eating for 12 hours, get blood drawn, drink the drink, wait one hour and have another blood draw, wait another hour and have one last blood draw...it's hell! Just had my first draw and waiting on my fasting glucose level then I'll get the drink soon hopefully...this is not fun with how bad my sickness still is :( If I throw up I have to start all over...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck with your tests girls! mine hasnt even been scheduled.. not looking forward to it.

my chest and upper back has been heavy and i feel a bit out breath. normal i presume? my left eye is also twitching and watering and i feel completely out of it. too tired to climb stairs or flip over laundry... ugh.. no idea what happened i have been feeling pretty good.


----------



## ashleywalton

Double digits!! Yay!!! :happydance::thumbup:

Good luck to all of you that are getting your tests done. My doctor has me do one so early and then if he suspects anything he has you do it again. So, I sure am hoping I don't have to go do that again. It is the sitting there and waiting that is so hard for me. 
MommyH-I sure hope you keep it down so you don't have to do it all over again!!!

So, the baby showers start for my family this weekend. Here's the scoop: On my husbands side there are 4 of us that are pregnant. Our due dates are all a month apart, Oct. 4th, Nov. 2nd, Dec. 4th, Jan. 2nd. Before this we are the only one with kids so starting this Thanksgiving/Christmas and other holidays its going to get crazy! So, we go from 2 babies in the family to 6 really quick! :) So far with the new babies the first 2 are girls and the next is a boy. The one due in Jan. hasn't found out yet. Anyway, sorry for typing so much...we're just really excited!


----------



## Bookity

I'm sure I'll be scheduling my glucose screening at my next appointment Aug 8th. So it'll probably be end of August/first week of September for me.

I've been wondering if they'd try and schedule it to be the same day as my ultrasound on the 29th. I really hope not because I was told to eat something sweet to really get baby moving. Doesn't sound conducive to a GTT. I'm sure it'll be a different day though.

Been so busy the past few days with my husband's oldest brother and his crew (wife, 4 kids, +1 extra teenager friend). Went to the beach yesterday and it was DD's first time at the beach. She was so darn cute in her swimsuit and she LOVED the sand and loved the water even more! She had a blast!


----------



## Mrs.326

That is exciting Ashley! How fun to be able to share this experience with that many people in your family :) The holidays will never be boring! 

Bookity, glad to hear you guys are having a good time!


----------



## MommyH

ashleywalton said:


> Double digits!! Yay!!! :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of you that are getting your tests done. My doctor has me do one so early and then if he suspects anything he has you do it again. So, I sure am hoping I don't have to go do that again. It is the sitting there and waiting that is so hard for me.
> MommyH-I sure hope you keep it down so you don't have to do it all over again!!!
> 
> So, the baby showers start for my family this weekend. Here's the scoop: On my husbands side there are 4 of us that are pregnant. Our due dates are all a month apart, Oct. 4th, Nov. 2nd, Dec. 4th, Jan. 2nd. Before this we are the only one with kids so starting this Thanksgiving/Christmas and other holidays its going to get crazy! So, we go from 2 babies in the family to 6 really quick! :) So far with the new babies the first 2 are girls and the next is a boy. The one due in Jan. hasn't found out yet. Anyway, sorry for typing so much...we're just really excited!

Our family has 4 grand babies coming this year too!! My sister had a boy in January my other sister in June, us in November, and my brother is due in January too!! So crazy all these family baby booms :)


----------



## ashleywalton

I know! It's crazy but I love it! My brother has a while before he has a baby so my husbands cousins are the best chance I'll have to be an "auntie", for now anyway :)


----------



## bexxc

i felt the baby from the outside! squeeeeeeeee! :cloud9:


----------



## ashleywalton

bexxc said:


> i felt the baby from the outside! squeeeeeeeee! :cloud9:

Yay! :) Such a great feeling! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.326

I haven't shared a bump picture yet, so here I go!! I feel pretty big for 22 weeks... I'm embracing it though :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/e24199c8.jpg


----------



## bexxc

aw! love it mrs.! you look fabulous!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank you, Bexx :)


----------



## AMM1031

This is my 24week bump with twin girls....
 



Attached Files:







24Weeks.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Viking15

AMM1031 said:


> This is my 24week bump with twin girls....

Wow, I think I'm bigger than you are with only the one. :blush: You look great. 
Mrs, you also look so cute! I'm embracing it too. And I don't think you look big at all. You have an adorable bump.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks Viking :) and I love your twin bump AMM!!


----------



## MommyH

Gorgeous ladies!! Here are a few pictures my hubby took of me this weekend :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/f611e92c.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/661a8b16.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/ec60f331.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/93410191.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/e0281e9a.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/e34b276a.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/fc057ff4.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6414a394.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/c4a41155.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/b8a2f0ec.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/74548342.jpg

Sorry I couldn't choose lol he had fun playing with different poses and lighting from the sunset :) I wish my iPad would let me put them as smaller icons not these huge pictures!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

aww cute bumps ladies.. you all look fantastic!! 
i love how your DH used the sun shining on your bump!! tell him good job :)


it doesn't feel like mine has changed in like a month?! but here i am at 24 + 3 days. its always so sunny when i take the pic and my eyes looked closed lol :dohh:



https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h467/janelletrevor/willows.jpg


----------



## bexxc

love all the bump pics, ladies!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW!!! What a beautiful group of ladies and bumps!!

Mrs....you are just simply glowing, looking very lovely

Amm...I agree, you are tiny!! I am definetly bigger than you:haha: You look wonderful

MommyH...Breathtaking photos!! I love the incorperation of your surroundings with your beautiful bump. Those are defiently great photos of you

Wishful.....you are just as cute as ever and look so happy. Pregnancy suits you. Lovely background as well


----------



## MommaBarry

Im an eggplant :happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

Love all the bump pics!!! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yay to being an eggplant!! is it sad that seeing the word eggplant has made me want eggplant parm?? :dohh:


----------



## bexxc

mmm...tempura eggplant...


----------



## MommaBarry

wishfulmom2b said:


> yay to being an eggplant!! is it sad that seeing the word eggplant has made me want eggplant parm?? :dohh:

OMG, that's exactly what I thought when I was typing it. I could really go for some right now!!

Speaking of, I just can NOT stay full to save my life. I can eat an entire meal and finish the entire thing (not like me) and an hour later im hungry again. Ive been trying so hard to be good and munch on things like fresh garden salsa ( my neighbor rocks at making this) with no salt chips. But then another 30 minutes go by and im hungry again :dohh:

Speaking of, its 1am here and Im about to indulge in some chocolate brownie icecream. Im going to be so huge :blush:


----------



## bexxc

i ate an entire watermelon today. :blush: i mean, yes, it was one of those little personal watermelons, but still. i ate the WHOLE THING!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

And I bet you peed a WHOLE lot lol.


----------



## bexxc

i haven't stopped yet!!! it's gonna be a loooooooooong night! :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

A man at the gas station was selling them out of the back of his truck and was trying to convince me that he had the best home grown watermelons in town. I told him no thanks I pee enough as it is. :haha: The look on his face was priceless but that's all watermelon does to me.


----------



## bexxc

but it's sooooo tasty. i've been eating AT LEAST one a week. i just can't get enough of it!


----------



## MommaBarry

I've really been wanting cataloupe or honeydew. Hmmm.....Think I know what to add to my grocery list for tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## annie00

Hi!!! 
The spotting has stopped !!!

How r y'all???

I'm doing great :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Mmmm... Cantaloupe! :) that's been my favorite by far. As soon as hubby brings one back from the store I devour it every time! I'll probably have one for breakfast :)

Thats great news Annie!!


----------



## Stephers35

Everyone looks so great! Does anyone else feel like they went from feeling like they were just getting chubby to all of the sudden having a giant baby poking out? I finally decided to start taking some pics. Going to have DH take some better ones over the weekend, but I've attached what I could manage this morning. I think being 5'3" with a short torso is going to create a nice torpedo over the next month.

Well, off to buy a watermelon! I just read somewhere that watermelon is a super food. YUM!
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









photo2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.326

Great bump, stephers :) I'm curious to see how this belly of mine will look at the end... I can only imagine! LOL! Thankfully at this point, you still can't tell I'm pregnant if you look at me from behind... We'll have to post pics again toward the end to compare :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey ashley it may not b family for me bt i have alot of people pregnant too lol.. theres my best friend who is due jly 28th, another good friend due sept 29th, than my othe best friend due oct 28th (the sept n oct grl are sisters so they are like my sisters), my cousin nov 16th, my good friend nov 22nd and than me dec 28th plus theres three others due in no,dec n jan


----------



## HalfThyme007

OMG LOVE all the bump pics guys!! You all look fab -- and holy cow AMM are there really two in there? You are tiny! :) 

Mrs that dress is super cute!

MommyH---love the pics, turned out great! Did you find out the results of your GTT yet or do they make you wait a few days? Hope you don't have to go through it again!


----------



## skweek35

hi ladies, well We are back from out babymoon in Paris - that place is seriously beautiful!! 

Loving all the bump pics!! So heres a few more to add to this threads colllection 
These were all taken this past week (25+ weeks) 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/547884_10151720015810288_422062549_n1.jpg 
Bump with Notre Dame in the background 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/524112_10151720025025288_1612596156_n1.jpg 
The bump making its way down a few stairs on the Eiffel Tower 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/561242_10151720027755288_715653432_n1.jpg 
The bump at the top of Champs Elysees


----------



## MommaBarry

Amazing pcis Skweek!!! So jealouse of your babymoon it looks like you were having fun!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Momma - yes had a great time!! 

DF has just seen my belly move for the first time!! He loved that brought a big smile to his face!! :cloud9:


----------



## bexxc

skweek35 said:


> Thanks Momma - yes had a great time!!
> 
> DF has just seen my belly move for the first time!! He loved that brought a big smile to his face!! :cloud9:

i'm so jealous!!! i've only felt it a couple times from the outside myself and i was really hoping that dh would be able to catch a little thump from sprout in between shifts, but the second his hand touched my belly--nothing!


----------



## Viking15

Well, I failed. I tested 144 and needed a 139 or below. On to the three hour. So pissed. I hope I pass the three hour.


----------



## ashleywalton

Viking15 said:


> Well, I failed. I tested 144 and needed a 139 or below. On to the three hour. So pissed. I hope I pass the three hour.

Oh no! I hope the 3 hour one goes better for you :) When do you have to do that?


----------



## MommaBarry

:nope: OH NO viking. Fx'd for you that the next one you pass.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: viking- hope your next test goes better.


----------



## MommyH

Don't have my results yet but I'm sure I could call and get them I'm just too scared...I have an appt Monday and they will tell me then :/


----------



## skweek35

bexxc said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Momma - yes had a great time!!
> 
> DF has just seen my belly move for the first time!! He loved that brought a big smile to his face!! :cloud9:
> 
> i'm so jealous!!! i've only felt it a couple times from the outside myself and i was really hoping that dh would be able to catch a little thump from sprout in between shifts, but the second his hand touched my belly--nothing!Click to expand...

I so know what you mean. I also want DF to get a thump from Speckle but every time he puts his hand on my bump she goes really quiet! 
Although he still hasn't felt her thumps, just seeing the look on his face seeing my belly move was priceless!


----------



## bexxc

he hasn't even seen it yet! he's working two jobs right now and lots of his shifts are back to back right now, so he hasn't been around much lately. he's such a sweetheart for working so hard. i wish he didn't have to miss out.


----------



## MommaBarry

I had typed this entire post, went to submit it, and was told the site was down :nope: I'll try again

Bexxc I totally get what your saying. My OH has been out of town for the last month and only gets to come home on the weekend. I appreciate all he does so that I dont have to work, but atm I really miss him being here for all the baby stuff. On the plus side since he only sees me twice a week I change everytime he comes home. Its kind of fun to hear what he notices.

Speaking of....he should be getting into town within the hour and we are going on a date tonight. I am on a HUGE olive kick, so we are going to this italian resturant that makes this pasts dish with olives, tomatoes, fetta cheese and olive oil (wish I could have a glass of wine to go with it:wine:)


----------



## HalfThyme007

oh my...I think I just drooled reading about the feta. I love feta cheese!!


----------



## MommyH

I'm a failure :( I failed my glucose testing and I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes :( I am completely devastated more than I can say :( To top it off I just got home from being admitted to labor and delivery for the evening because I was bleeding and cramping :( Elevated white blood cells showing an infection but not sure where :( I'm home now and resting and both Ela and I are okay. I suck at being pregnant :crying:


----------



## bexxc

oh, sweetie! please don't say you're a failure. none of this is a result of anything you did wrong. you know that. it's just piss poor luck. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm sorry you're feeling so down. i hope you get everything all cleared up and get the rest you need to feel better. more :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

do not be so down on yourself MommyH.. i am so sorry but you havent done anything wrong.. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Oh MommyH! :hugs: :hugs: listen to bexx and wishful, it's so true. You didn't make this happen. It's just bad luck. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Oh sweetheart :hugs: You're not a failure, it's not your fault. Make sure you take it easy hun :hugs: xx


----------



## skweek35

WTS!!! I so agree - don't be so hard on yourself. Its not because of something you have done. Just make sure you take the meds and rest up. Sure you will feel better soon. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Mommy H you aren't a failure at all. You have no control over the way your body processes carbohydrates. That was decided for you. I'm sure you didn't go sticking dirty needles in your body either, so the infection isn't your fault either. Poor darling. I'm sorry about the bleeding and cramping. That must be terrifying. Many :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH- I had gestational with my last pregnancy, and I tell you it wasnt that bad. Yea it's a bit devastating to hear, but you got this!! So, you have to eat smaller meals, but you get to eat them more often through out the day. And alot of the time, you will notice when your checking your sugars they are not that high. Unless your drinking glucouse drinks like you did at the docs, but I highly doubt you do. If you have any questions please feel free to ask me. I have a feeling im going to be in this boat with you again this pregnancy, and im prepared for it. 
As far as the infection goes, make sure you keep on them about it. Some doctors just pass it off and think well it could be a bladder infection or sinus infection (which it very well could be) but never look further into it. My WBC is always up but they never look into it and it drives me crazy!

:hugs: to you, please dont feel down on yourself. But if you need to rant, you know we are all hear to listen :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Well we finally agreed on a name!! :happydance:

But now we are stuck again and can not find a middle name, so here we go again :dohh:

It wouldnt be so hard if OH last name wasnt also a name, name,

So we have

Morgan ___ Barry.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh that is hard ...

James

That's all I can think of right now :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

LOL, Morgan will be a girl :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

OMG ... I knew you were team :pink: too :dohh: Baaaaby brain at it's finest :( So sorry!! eeek!


----------



## CharlieKeys

urm ..

Claire 
Fay/Faye
Rose
Grace
Elise
Rae
Eloise 

I really like Faye I think Morgan Faye Barry sounds lovely lol


----------



## bexxc

what about corinne?


----------



## bexxc

i'm my veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay Happy V-day Bexxc!! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Happy V-Day!!!! Bexxc :happydance:

Charlie, lol its ok! Morgan is a unisex name. That was the first reaction from the in laws as well (only beacase they know a guy with the name)

my OH really likes faye too. its my grandma's name. thank you all for the suggestions :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

my dh is named morgan. if we have a little girl it will be her middle name.


----------



## skweek35

CharlieKeys said:


> urm ..
> 
> Claire
> Fay/Faye
> Rose
> Grace
> Elise
> Rae
> Eloise
> 
> I really like Faye I think Morgan Faye Barry sounds lovely lol

I will defo vote for Morgan Eloise Barry - that could be because I'm slightly biased! (Eloise is my middle name) 

Bexx - Happy V day!!


----------



## Viking15

Happy V day Bexx!!!!

I like the way Morgan goes with Barry. Not sure about a middle name. Faye is nice.


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you Viking! 

Morgan was a name that I had mentioned to OH awhile back and he said no. Then some other women we both know had suggested it and he came back to me with it :haha: My son called me from camping with his dad and I had mentioned it to him and he said is sounded lovely. So its official. Her first name will be Morgan :happydance:

Im just happy I can refer to my belly as a name now. Just have to try and remember not to do it around the family. We are keeping the name a suprise until she is born. It's driving my mother mad..heheheh


----------



## skweek35

Momma - we are holding off to decide on a name as I have such a big mouth. I would definitely accidentally slip if we decide now already. 
So I'm not too fussed that we cant agree on a name as yet. 
My mom is also getting a bit antsy and wants to know her name now. Not a chance! They will all have to wait till she is born to find that out!!


----------



## MommaBarry

It sounds terrible, but I love frustrating my mother, in good ways of course. I had her convinced for weeks that she was not going to find out the sex of the baby until she was born. She pouted all week, the day we found out we brought a "its a girl ballon" into her job covered by a pillow case. It was nice to see the suprise on her face once she realized what was in the pillow case. 

Ive always been the onry one of all my siblings. Cant stop now right? lol


----------



## skweek35

:haha: sounds like what I do to my mom! 
The day we found out what we were having I organised a gender reveal cake and refused to cut it till we'd had dinner - and yes she first had to make dinner!! How cruel can I be!! 
:haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

skweek - that is very mean :haha: .. i am too impatient to do things like that! I phoned my mum straight away and out of all 3 kids - this was the only one she guessed right :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

(p.s. DOUBLE DIGITS TODAY!! eeeeek!)


----------



## bexxc

congrats on double digits! that's so exciting (and a little scary)! :yipee:


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's going so quick! Can't believe how it's August in 3 days!


----------



## Bookity

DDs birthday is a week from today. A year ago today I never would have guessed I'd be in labor in 6 days. Though I'll be 24 weeks on Wednesday I definitely don't need a repeat performance this year.


----------



## bexxc

thought i'd throw in my bump pic. sorry for the lack of head/face :haha:

chunkybump!!!!!!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1059.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww that's a gorgeous bump!! :)


----------



## charlie15

Lovely bump bexxc


----------



## Stephers35

Great looking bump! I kept my head out of it as well because I just couldn't get my hair done that day! Ha ha. Vanity always wins. You don't look like you have a chunky bump at all!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm a few days late on this, but :hugs: to MommyH. You are _not_ a failure!!! We're all here to support you and I'm sure as MommaBarry mentioned it won't be nearly as bad as you expect. Keep your chin up... you and Ela will be just fine :)

MommaBarry - Faye was my grandmother's middle name and I so wanted to use it if we had a girl! I absolutely love Morgan Faye and I am partial to names that have meaning (Davis's middle name is Rock, which was my Grandfather's name :)). Although, the other names you listed were also great.. tough decision ;)

Bexx - You look GREAT! :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Im with you Mrs... I love the idea of using a name that has some meaning. Every kid wants to know why you picked the name you picked and its nice to give them a story and a sense of pride to go along with the reason.

My sons middle name is his fathers first name and all my brothers after me have given there sons a middle name that is family related. I would hate to be the first to break the tradition we have going. If we had a son his name would have been Jack Thomas, Thomas being OH middle name. Faye is the better option of family names. Other choices we have that are family names are

My mother Rebecca Jane
My grandmas Mary Faye, Dora Sue
My Mother in law Tammy Sue
My great grandma Ida Mae
My Aunt Iva Sue

The ONLY ones I would consider are Jane and Faye. Sue is to country for my taste and the rest, well you put them with Morgan Barry and you'll see what I mean :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

I had a dream last night I was sitting in a car with a cup of my urine about to take a pregnancy test. I woke up to my dog barking before I got that results. WTH is that about :haha: I love pregnancy dreams


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, I agree Jane & Faye are the better options when paired with Morgan :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

woo hoo I suggest Faye and it gets a thumbs up :) :) Lol


----------



## skweek35

I love the name Faye!! Also considering using it as a second name. DF doesn't like it as a first name. 

I'm totally shattered now! Have spent all day (spring)cleaning our house! Yes it's not that big but I usually do it over 2 days - because I'm lazy like that! But doing all the house work and 2 loads of washing in one day! No wonder my hips hurt and I'm just about falling sleep here now!! 
Just waiting for DF to get home to put the clean duvet cover on so I can go to bed! 
The least I can ask him to do! teehee


----------



## Mrs.326

I can't remember the last time I gave my house a really thorough cleaning, so kudos to you! We've splurged on a maid that has done our housework for us over the last few months, but I know that's a luxury we'll have to do without while I'm on maternity leave. I am so not looking forward to cleaning my house again!


----------



## skweek35

I wish DF would let me get a maid! I hate cleaning house which is another reason I usually do it all over 2 days! I can be really lazy when it comes to house cleaning and sometimes leave the hoovering for 2 weeks! I know its disgusting!


----------



## bexxc

i actually love cleaning house. :haha: there's just one thing i hate!!!! our showers/tubs. we have EXTREMELY hard water and i have to use very strong chemicals and scrub until i feel like i'm going to pass out from exhaustion (which i obviously haven't done since finding out i'm pregnant, so our glass shower stall in the master bath looks dismal!). thankfully, we've saved almost enough water to get a softener installed, so i won't have to worry about that much longer.


----------



## skweek35

Bex - you are welcome to pop over anytime to clean my little house! Any day - just let me know when you are coming over and I will make sure I'm here to let you in. hehe


----------



## bexxc

that'd be a pretty long flight for housecleaning! :haha: you'd have to pay me in watermelon.


----------



## MommaBarry

lmbo pay you in watermelon :haha:


----------



## Stephers35

Im still finishing the watermelon that you ladies forced me to buy the other day! Yeesh! We only have 1000 sq feet here and boy is it packed! I would love to have someoned clean it! Minnesota isn't as far? I have thought about getting someone, but I just don't know that I can spend the money. It would actually be well worth it though!


----------



## skweek35

Watermelons - not a problem ( I think) although we can only get the small round watermelons here! Not the big ones we used to get back in SA! So might get you a few small ones 
:rofl: 
Like the LMBO!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Bexx -- we have super hard water too! It is SUCH a pain to clean showers/tubs!! Where I grew up in California the water is just dirty lol, but when I moved to Idaho I learned the true meaning of scrubbing, yikes! We're also getting a water softener shortly, I hope it helps you too. Come and commiserate hard water with me -- I have a fridge full of watermelon and an embarassing amount of chick flicks to watch.

PS: Glad I'm not the only one who considered getting a maid! I don't mind cleaning TOO much, but it's a bit exhausting after working a full 8 hours then coming home to cook/clean. Also, I thought about getting a maid just to do the rough stuff, especially right before baby arrives -- i.e. scrubbing the hard water muck, doing floors, deep cleaning etc...


----------



## bexxc

wish i could! that would be fun!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Got to see our little girl today! It was so cute cause our older girls got to come with us and our oldest said "Oh Baby Lanay is so beautiful." It was so cute and sweet :) I can't wait for her to be here!


----------



## bexxc

aaaaaw! gorgeous pics, ashley! she is just beautiful!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i didnt mind cleaning until my sciatica pain. now i cant even pull up my undies lol. thank god DH does all the cleaning and says he likes it lol.

i think it helps him if he is stressed.. when i'm stressed its the couch and TV :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Ashley what cute pics!!! And I love the name :thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

Such cute pics Ashley! Hope I get nice ones like that when I go for my u/s next month.

I'm just lazy when it comes to cleaning. My MIL is a very thorough cleaner and she'll help us with a MAJOR clean once or twice a year. So my house doesn't suffer too badly.


----------



## Mrs.326

I would highly recommend having a maid come for a thorough cleaning before baby! We're going to pay our regular maid extra to do a major all out cleaning before baby... then sadly, we'll have to let her go while I'm home on leave. We'll definitely bring her back once I return to work though :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Oops - forgot to mention...

Ashley, your baby is precious!! Such a clear shot!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies! We are lucky to have a cousin and aunt that does ultrasounds. So, our cousin (who is also expecting) offered to do a scan for us. Baby Lanay cooperated and we got some great pictures! 

I can't remember, what week does 3rd trimester start?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have to agree MRS! my SIL got a giftcard for a maid to come in and do a clean right before baby came at her baby shower and i thought it was such a nice and thoughtful gift! had never seen it before at a shower but it makes so much sense!!

looking at a place today to potentially move into.. really hope it works out.. i am having nesting fever and need to start a nursery!!


----------



## bexxc

3rd tri starts at 27 weeks- you're almost there, ashley!


----------



## skweek35

Pity we cant put a maid on a baby registery!! :haha: 

I too am desperate to get the nursery sorted! But before I can start putting things into the nursery I need to clear everything out! And unfortunately no one else can do that but me. Suppose I am fortunate to be on summer holidays now! 
Now just to get myself motivated enough to sort those boxes and start finding new homes for different things like the linen and my make up!


----------



## bexxc

skweek35 said:


> Pity we cant put a maid on a baby registery!! :haha:

this is one of the best ideas i've ever heard! you should seriously write up a business plan for this, get it started, and then well the idea off to babies r us. you could make a fortune!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

bexxc said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Pity we cant put a maid on a baby registery!! :haha:
> 
> this is one of the best ideas i've ever heard! you should seriously write up a business plan for this, get it started, and then well the idea off to babies r us. you could make a fortune!!!!!Click to expand...

You think I could earn enough to retire from teaching early? :haha:


----------



## bexxc

oh wouldn't that be great! i was just dreading having to set up my classroom in just ten days :( nothing like dragging desks around in a room with broken air conditioner!


----------



## skweek35

I am really fortunate in that I wont have a class when we start back in Sept. I will be supporting our Special Needs team and doing intervention programmes with specific kids. They thought that as I'm ony there for 6 weeks no point in the class starting with me to get yet another teacher 6 weeks later. 

I must say I do like that I dont have to set up a class - just gives me more holiday time! 
I dont envy you setting up a class esp with no air con!


----------



## bexxc

the final coat of paint is dry, so we put up the wallpaper border in the nursery today! :happydance: pics in my journal if you want to take a look. can't wait to get some furniture in there!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm now stalking bexxc :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey - here's a random question for you ladies... does anyone else's belly button look like it's about to pop at any minute!? Feels way too early for this to be happening! Right now it's like an "innie/outie"... not quite flat, not quite an outie, and definitely not an innie anymore. Hmm??? :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

i'm not even close to popping out yet, but i have an unnaturally deep bellybutton. i'm surprised i an actually see the bottom of it now!


----------



## Mrs.326

Maybe that's what it is... my belly button wasn't especially deep to begin with...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mine has never popped .. but like bexxc my bellybutton is really deep :shrug: ... the only time it pops out is if I cough or sneeze lol


----------



## janna

I also have a deep belly button... Never popped out with DD, even at 41+weeks with an 8 1/2 lb baby! Lol


----------



## Stephers35

I don't think mine will ever pop? Its just flat skin now? Maybe it is just deep! Interesting...


----------



## MommaBarry

Mine is about to pop! It's flat now, even with my tummy. In a few weeks I will be taping that baby down :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Mine is sticking out! And yes, I have taped it before! haha...Certain shirts it really shows through. That's where my girls "talk" to the baby, like its a microphone or something. :) My youngest "kisses" the baby too and she always kisses my belly button.


----------



## bexxc

ashleywalton said:


> That's where my girls "talk" to the baby, like its a microphone or something..

that is so freakin cute i can hardly handle it!


----------



## ashleywalton

bexxc said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> That's where my girls "talk" to the baby, like its a microphone or something..
> 
> that is so freakin cute i can hardly handle it!Click to expand...

:) They are so cute and silly while talking to her. It is so cute and sweet that I get teary eyed.


----------



## Bookity

Mine may before this is over. I have a deep one too, but it's already more shallow than it ever got with DD.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my belly button is way too deep to ever pop i think... weird when i think about it haha


----------



## skweek35

I think it will only be a few more weeks before my belly button becomes an outie!! Think it may have popped by now had I not had some extra padding! 

I love the talk of LO's talking to bellies! My eldest god-son loves talking to my belly and giving her a hug when I arrive or leave! He is just sooo sweet!


----------



## MommaBarry

My DS talks tells my belly goodnight when I put him to bed and gives "her" a kiss. Its so adorable listening to him talk to her. He tells me he can't wait for her to get here so he can watch her grow up.

Yesterday my OH brother and his girlfriend had their baby. A baby boy weighing in at 6lbs 2oz. He went to the hospital to visit them and got to feed him. When he arrived back home he was so excited and was telling baby to hurry up and cook :haha: So cute. He is going to make a great father. Of course I already knew this by the way he and my son interact. Its cute when my son slips up and calls him dad and then corrects himself and says "sorry I mean Dylan." OH just laughs and tells him "it's ok, you are my son and you can call me dad." Melts my heart. (if you couldnt tell by this, OH is my sons soon to be step-father)


----------



## MommaBarry

Just realized, its my last day in the triple digits :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, it is so sweet to hear about your LOs talking to your bellies :) DH will talk to my belly, but he's so akward about it, LOL! He literally puts his lips on my belly and then talks... it's just muffled sounds, I've tried to explain that sounds are muffled enough in there, he doesn't need to make it any worse! :haha: But hey - I guess baby can still hear his voice so whatever makes DH happy!


----------



## Stephers35

Mrs.326 said:


> Awe, it is so sweet to hear about your LOs talking to your bellies :) DH will talk to my belly, but he's so akward about it, LOL! He literally puts his lips on my belly and then talks... it's just muffled sounds, I've tried to explain that sounds are muffled enough in there, he doesn't need to make it any worse! :haha: But hey - I guess baby can still hear his voice so whatever makes DH happy!

My DH does the same thing! It makes me laugh. I can usually make fun of him for such things, but he's very sensitive about baby stuff. I just laugh to myself knowing that she can hear more of his voice when he's just talking.


----------



## Mrs.326

Exactly!! I don't know why men don't get it :)


----------



## skweek35

Stephers35 said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Awe, it is so sweet to hear about your LOs talking to your bellies :) DH will talk to my belly, but he's so akward about it, LOL! He literally puts his lips on my belly and then talks... it's just muffled sounds, I've tried to explain that sounds are muffled enough in there, he doesn't need to make it any worse! :haha: But hey - I guess baby can still hear his voice so whatever makes DH happy!
> 
> My DH does the same thing! It makes me laugh. I can usually make fun of him for such things, but he's very sensitive about baby stuff. I just laugh to myself knowing that she can hear more of his voice when he's just talking.Click to expand...

My DF does the same!! Really makes me laugh some nights as after saying 'night, night' he then puts his ear to my belly, almost waiting for her to reply! :haha: Then when she (obviously) doesn't reply he says that she is silly. I think he is really getting excited and just wants her here now


----------



## hollsarena

My husband does that too...but baby Evan replys with a kick most nights!!! At first I thought he was kicking because of the pressure of my husbands head on my stomach. But he kicks up a storm when my husband is talking. If my husband stops talking but keeps his head there the kicks stop too. Now I'm wondering if Evan is responding to daddys voice?!?!?!


----------



## skweek35

I wish 'Speckle' would respond to his voice! boohoo


----------



## hollsarena

It seems to be the combination of him laying his head on my stomach and talking. If he just does one or the other Evan doesn't usually respond.


----------



## MommaBarry

So heres a fun topic to discuss

To shave or not to shave, that is the question :haha:

Have any of you ladies gave up on trying to groom yet? My ever growing belly is getting in the way of me "taking care" of the downstairs region. Im doing well enough to shave my legs anymore without feeling uncomfortable. But in the same sense, I am uncomfortable not shaving my lady bits and having them exposed. Ugh whats a girl to do :shrug:


----------



## skweek35

I will admit (This might be TMI) I still go for my waxing! The last time was the most painful its been in ages! But will try keep up with the waxing as long as I can, if I can't do it right up to the end


----------



## bexxc

i'm still doing my best to mow the south lawn on my own, but it's pretty hard once you've lost visual. i'm sure dh would help me, but he's pretty clumsy and i'm pretty sure if i let him, i'd injure or lose parts that i'd prefer to keep.


----------



## Mrs.326

I bought a deal online for sugaring (which is supposed to be just like waxing, but more gentle?????). Has anyone tried that before? I've never had any of my bits waxed before, so I'm really nervous it will hurt like crazy, but it's getting too difficult to do the grooming on my own and DH has already said he is _not_ helping out with that :haha:


----------



## AMM1031

HAHA, my hubby and I were just talking about my belly button last night. I have a deep one also but lately it has been slowly popping out and last night I noticed it is half out funny looking! and when the girls kick me there it actually hurts a little..

Anyone else have back aches? Like between the shoulder blades, in the middle?? I couldnt get comfortable last night becasuse of it, but then again, maybe I overdid it when I was trying to clean out the nursery.


----------



## skweek35

My back pain is lower down. More lower back pain like behind my bump. 
Mostly experience discomfort/pain early morning and after walking for too long a time


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs I've never tried sugaring. I know that waxing your legs hurts like a son of a gun, so you know more sensitive areas like the v-jay would hurt like crazy. Let me know how the sugaring is will you?

As for back pain my is in the middle. Nothing I do helps that unfortunatly :nope: not even massage. I remember having the same back pain with my DS and I know its going to get worse until the day I hatch this kidlet.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my pain is between my shoulders. i have yet to find someone that has had this too!! everything on line said gallbladder and i was like nope! i refuse to believe lol. i keep saying it is muscular. i cant sleep at night either.

as for the annoying hair down there... i can not see anything and i get out of breath trying to bend over lol. my husband said he would help me if i wnated but i am not sure i want him too... i dont know what to do!! i think waxing is out of the question bc i've never been and heard its worse when pregnant...

but i know where i am moving now!! cant until september 1st. i want to start the nursery so bad! atleast i know what the room looks like and can prepare!


----------



## Mrs.326

I definitely will! I've watched a few youtube videos of sugaring (like chest and arm hair removal) and it still looks pretty painful... I'm just going to have to suck it up and go for it!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks Mrs :thumbup:

Woohoo congrats wishful!!! Im so happy you got a new place :happydance:

OH has been sending his resume out like crazy trying to find another job with a better income so that we can get the heck out of dodge. Fx'd that it happens sooner than later. I would hate to have to move in the winter, let alone with a newborn. Until then we are stuck in our 2 bedroom apartment. At least we have a place to live, so I am thankful for what we have.


----------



## Mrs.326

I totally missed the post about your new place, wishful! Congrats!! That's very exciting :)


----------



## Viking15

Wishful congrats on the new place! Exciting and a lot of work, but it will be worth it in the end. 
As for waxing, I've never been a fan. I just can't get into showing my vajayjay to someone else. It's enough that the gyno sees it. I'm obviously ok with my DH seeing it. However, I'm just uncomfortable with the whole thing. I tried doing laser treatments on my layovers in Peru, but they weren't working at all. I did three treatments. It was horrid having her all out there like that. And a Brazilian is just out of the question. For the laser I could justify it because it was supposed to be forever, but when I saw that it wasn't doing jack I stopped. Too much money. Anyhow, I just trim up my lady garden now. Shaving gives horrendous ingrowns all over. So, trimming is all I can handle. I tried the depilator and it also ends up with ingrowns. So that's worse. It's getting very hard to trim now. I don't know what I'm gonna do!!! I hate being all Sasquatch! Feels nasty.


----------



## MommaBarry

Sasquatch :haha: you said it!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad i'm not the only one with an ingrown hair problem. when i was shaving around down there yesterday i found a pretty bad one---i think---i can't really see anything.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I can't see mine either :( :( I sort of just guess if it's all shaved or not :haha: 

And Congrats Wishful!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL! You guys are cracking me up!!! :rofl:

I can still see everything when I lean over, but putting pressure on my tummy makes me out of breath so it's really uncomfortable. I might try laying down in the tub and see if that helps. Haha... so funny what we go through! 

On another interesting topic - have you guys noticed an increase or decrease in your desire to DTD? Poor DH has been without for almost 2 months (OMG I seriously can't believe it's been that long!) I just haven't felt sexy or in the mood... Maybe after a proper "grooming session" I'll feel better about it :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls! already started making my lists of what we need new and a wish list! my Dh said we cant buy anything on the wishlist until we have got the must haves! boo! lol jk i like that he is practical and keeps us in a good spot!

and mamabarry i know how you feel! i really wanted to move before the winter and baby and not in november obviously.. so september i am happy with. good luck to OH on job applications... they suck! my husband had to send out so many before finding his position.


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats on the new place! I'm waiting until after the baby shower to put most of the room together and I am having trouble waiting! 

Oh hair. I have extremely senstive skin and have tried waxing and shaving. It can't happen. The only thing I can use is the depilatory creams and then put on a product called "bikini zone." Almost eliminates all ingrowns and irritation. It's awesome. For now, I am going to stick with the electric shaver/groomer thing that's made for nether regions. As long as you keep the guard on, you don't really have to see. It will at least keep things a bit neater.


----------



## Viking15

bexxc said:


> i'm glad i'm not the only one with an ingrown hair problem. when i was shaving around down there yesterday i found a pretty bad one---i think---i can't really see anything.

Probably 50% of my hairs end up ingrown, so I just don't go there anymore. Trimming is all that happens. I would love to have the laser treatments actually work and then I wouldn't have to do anything else at all. I should try to do it here in the US where things are a bit more reliable. I was able to see the machine's screen. When I saw that it hadn't been revised in over 10000 pulses or even more ( I can't remember) and it wasn't working, I decided to not go anymore. I was doing my underams and my bikini line. UGH. I wish it would have worked. $300 down the drain.

Maybe I'll get a hand mirror?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mrs ... with this pregnancy I've gone right off dtd. It's too uncomfortable, I need to pee usually all the way through it and the bump gets in the way :( We still do it .... but luckily the lights are usually off so I keep my pain faces to myself :haha:


----------



## Stephers35

Mrs.326 said:


> LOL! You guys are cracking me up!!! :rofl:
> 
> I can still see everything when I lean over, but putting pressure on my tummy makes me out of breath so it's really uncomfortable. I might try laying down in the tub and see if that helps. Haha... so funny what we go through!
> 
> On another interesting topic - have you guys noticed an increase or decrease in your desire to DTD? Poor DH has been without for almost 2 months (OMG I seriously can't believe it's been that long!) I just haven't felt sexy or in the mood... Maybe after a proper "grooming session" I'll feel better about it :haha:

Right there with you! I was diagnosed with an extremely short cervix...and then undiagnosed. Original diagnosis should have been incompetent stonographer. Anywho, I spent a few weeks thinking that I was going to lose baby and that took care of any thought of DTD! Now, it's really the weight thing that's a problem. I've gained 23 lbs, which isn't horrible, but I look and feel chubber-licious.


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.....omg i so know what you mean! We haven't DTD in 2 months either. He asks about everynight and I just give him that "you have got to be kidding me" look. :haha: He shrugs and says ok. I feel terrible but what can you do :shrug:


----------



## Viking15

I've already gained 35 lbs. I feel like a whale. Sex is completely out of the question. My DH had to be coerced to TTC. I don't know what his problem is. He either has a low sex drive, or is just not attracted to me anymore. I had just gotten to my goal weight 2 days after my BFP, and I was feeling happy and attractive. Now I feel ugly and disgusting. But I will back at it when this baby girl vacates my uterus. I have fully succumbed to my sugar addiction again for the time being. I need to get better at that. I have been avoiding scheduling my 3 hour glucose test since I don't want to hear the potential bad news that I won't be allowed any more ice cream. The horror!!! :shock: So basically, :shy: we haven't had sex since conception. Sad, I know. I miss it.


----------



## charlie15

Bizarrely I've been more in the mood over the last 2 months, whereas before that forget it!!
As for down below, no chance I cannot see a thing, so i think waxing until i can no longer will be the plan.

Good to hear you've found a new place Wishful and in good time too :)


----------



## bexxc

Viking15 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> i'm glad i'm not the only one with an ingrown hair problem. when i was shaving around down there yesterday i found a pretty bad one---i think---i can't really see anything.
> 
> Probably 50% of my hairs end up ingrown, so I just don't go there anymore. Trimming is all that happens. I would love to have the laser treatments actually work and then I wouldn't have to do anything else at all. I should try to do it here in the US where things are a bit more reliable. I was able to see the machine's screen. When I saw that it hadn't been revised in over 10000 pulses or even more ( I can't remember) and it wasn't working, I decided to not go anymore. I was doing my underams and my bikini line. UGH. I wish it would have worked. $300 down the drain.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a hand mirror?Click to expand...

what a dream it would be to never have to worry about it again! if i had the money i'd do my legs, underarms, lady parts, eyebrows, and all my annoying pcos facial hair! my tweezers and razors would be so sad!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank goodness I'm not the only one! Weight gain is definitely part of it (anyone else gaining weight in their hips/thighs??) and also that I just don't have the drive. I feel like I should give in at some point since there will be a good 6-8 weeks after delivery that it'll be completely off the table, but blah - I'm just not in the mood.


----------



## Viking15

I'm not worried about it. Thankfully he doesn't want it or at least doesn't ask. Nothing new around here.


----------



## MommaBarry

I know at some point im going to have to give in but im like charlie, I have to pee during most of it and all I can think is hurry up and finish :dohh:

One time I cried through most of it, damn hormones. Im suprised OH still wants to after that episode. 

I have to say he has been super supportive and does not really pressure me. He merly reminds me by asking if I want to in case I forgot :haha:


----------



## charlie15

Mrs.326 said:


> Thank goodness I'm not the only one! Weight gain is definitely part of it (anyone else gaining weight in their hips/thighs??) and also that I just don't have the drive. I feel like I should give in at some point since there will be a good 6-8 weeks after delivery that it'll be completely off the table, but blah - I'm just not in the mood.

Me me me!! especially my thighs....horrible isn't it. I've put on 12kg in total and other than bump and boob, it's my thighs and hips :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs.326

Same here Charlie! I'm not sure about my overall weight gain (I avoid the scale at our house and don't ask the doctor at my appointments). As long as the doctor says "weight gain is normal" I don't dare ask the number! I'm sure toward the end I'll be tempted to hop on a scale and see, but for now I'll steer clear. I've heard our bodies have a natural tendency to store fat in our hips/thighs/butt during pregnancy and most of it is gone by 6 months of breast feeding... hopefully that's true and the thighs leave after breastfeeding and working out regularly again.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

women in general gain weight in their hips and thighs... terrible!! when i lost weight a few years back (45 pounds) i lost my boobs but kept my hips... fun stuff lol

and DH accepts that there wont be anymore DTD... my sciatica etc. makes me barley be able to change in the morning so i think he understands lol


----------



## charlie15

Yep i've heard it all pretty much comes off after BFing too....well i really hope it does....but you should see the size of my legs after a shift at work...not just ankle, calf swelling, it's my whole leg, it's so bad i actually laughed at myself in the mirror this week, it was that or cry!!


----------



## Stephers35

Good Lord the thighs!

When I started to get a bump, I went out and bought a bunch of pants including capris, jeans and pants for work in my normal size 6. I can still fit into one pair of pants (barely), but the rest make me look like sausage. I'm up a good two sizes. I've always had trouble finding pants and jeans to fit my backside though, so this is unfortunately very familiar territory. 

I hope that breastfeeding takes it off because I won't feel comfortable going low carb until the girl is weened.

...and I won't even start talking about the new cottage cheese on the backs of my legs! WTF?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

all i crave is carbs too!! so right to the hips and thighs!

and @Stephers: i have these nice ripples on the back/outside of my thighs now too. its lovely :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I def have the rippling thighs :nope:

I think so far this pregnancy im up to 25lbs. Ugh thats what I was suppose to gain through out nine months not 6 :haha: Oh well, nothing I can do about it now


----------



## MommyH

So silly you all are here complaining about the weight gain...I lost another 3 pounds at my appointment this morning :( And I'm the one suffering with GD and morning sickness...I would so rather be gaining healthy weight and eating and ot feeling like crap lol I don't feel like I have lost weight but I'm up to 26lbs total :( Luckily Ela is growing and healthy!


----------



## MommyH

I meant to say I've lost 26lbs total...


----------



## MommaBarry

Woohoo im in the double digits :happydance:

Im sorry you feel like crud mommy :hugs: When I was preggo with my first I had GD and I hardly gained at all. I guess it doesnt matter if we gain or lose just as long as our little bundles are healthy thats really what matters


----------



## skweek35

You ladies have really given me a laugh this morning! 

Those dreaded ingrown hairs - I think I've found an answer to most of mine! I use body polish. I get it from Debenhams.

And DTD - well I have resigned myself to 'seeing to his needs' over the weekend. Usually mornings when I have more energy. Other than that - No way Jose!! I'm just too tired! 

Oh and dont get me started on the weight gain! I have to get as much of my figure back by the end of January - first wedding dress fitting! they wanted to get started on altering my wedding dress now already! I dont think so! There is just no way this body with a great big bump is going anywhere near that size 16 wedding dress! So will have about 3 months to get my body back. Help!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on double digits mommabarry! i am so close.. i remember being over 200... we've come so far!

i just realized that my first day in 3rd tri is my birthday (next week)! wahoo!


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaay to double digits mommabarry!! :)


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats on double digits! 

I have an app on my phone that tracks my cycle and I used it for about 9 months before we started trying and I could predict ovulation down to the day. Anywho, it now says that my period is 159 days late. Funniest thing to look at! I asked DH and if we should call the doc and he didn't get the joke.

On a fun note, baby girl must be getting a little squished as she is punching and kicking and I can feel it much higher now. Due to the fact that my doc isn't planning any further scans, we are going to get a private 4D scan at 30 weeks. I love looking forward to things that are only a few weeks away and not 13! I'm especially excited to see her cute little face! Hopefully it isn't as wrinkly as my backside right now!


----------



## Mrs.326

We've also booked our 4D scan :) It will be so fun to get a look at his features. You'll have to post pictures after your scan so we can all "ooooh and ahhhh" over her :)


----------



## Viking15

Wow, mommyH, I feel terrible for you. My nausea was so horrid and I was so relieved to see the end of it. I am so sorry that you feel sick still. :hugs: 
Skweek, they want to alter your dress now?!? Why?!? Where would that get them?


----------



## MommaBarry

I am starting to believe that I take more tylenol and eat more tums than an 80 year old women. :jo:


----------



## ashleywalton

I love all the chatter going on in here! :)
I've gained 18 lbs so far but am starting to feel big everywhere...but I'm okay with it. I'm enjoying my last time being pregnant and I will work it all out once the baby comes. 

So, I'm feeling okay. Still lots of heel pain and groin/hip pain, but I am slightly busy lately. My oldest turns 4 in a few days and we are getting things together for her little party. I cannot believe that she is going to be 4! Time sure does pass us quickly!

Here's a little picture I put together of her from newborn to now.


----------



## MommaBarry

Aww adorable pics Ashley!! And happy early birthday to your little one :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's amazing how much they change!!! She is one gorgeous little girl! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks girls. :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

Wow, I haven't been on for awhile. All of the conversation topic is great hehe. I somehow managed to shave my legs and lady parts the other day. With much discomfort though I must add, and the help of a hand mirror LOL. With my first two I gave up around 7 1/2 months on all of it, and even delivered that way! My midwife said she sees more "natural" ladies on her delivery table then clean shaven ones. LOL. 

As for dtd, my drive increases ten fold while pregnant. Hubby LOVES it :haha: . And with this second tri energy boost I have had lately, I have been wearing him out :blush:. The weight gain thing doesnt really bother either of us. I love my pregnant body and feel extra sexy, and he cant get enough of it either. Though I must admit I felt worse during my other pregnancies. I have kept so active this time around that my legs are still pretty toned. 

Today is my V-day!!! I am so happy to have reached this day:) With my second, I started going into preterm labor around 25 weeks, so it also comes with a bit of nerves. Hopefully everything is good this time and baby decided to cook longer :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

happy v day bugaboo!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy V Day bugaboobaby :) :) I'm sure you'll get to full term lovely - try not to panic :) When was your second born in the end?


----------



## Viking15

Bugaboo congrats on Vday. I wish the weight gain didn't bother my hubby. It doesn't make much sense to me. He's no Adonis. But I still think he's wonderful. I don know why he doesn't feel the same. :shrug:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Ashley -- she's just adorable!! How fun your three girls are going to be so close together in age!

Viking -- "he's no Adonis" :haha: That doesn't make much sense to me either...sorry things are difficult in the bedroom!

MommaB -- welcome to the double digits!! :yipee:

Did I read correctly guys --- if you use clippers on your south lawn you avoid the ingrown hairs? Things are getting a little scary down there but it's hard to trim and scary to shave what you can't see! My friend thinks I'm crazy to even worry about this right now, but things are special enough down there with all the extra fluids pregnancy brings (discharge, anyone? :shhh:) -- the less lawn to mow the better! Also, I figure if my tender bits are going to be on display like a Thanksgiving turkey they should probably be as groomed as possible so I don't scare the doctors away. lol :argh:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thats how i feel! like it should be the least of my worries (hair down there) but i know i will want it to be under control when i go into labor... ugh such a pain.. the things we have to deal with lol


----------



## bexxc

HalfThyme007 said:


> things are special enough down there with all the extra fluids pregnancy brings (discharge, anyone? :shhh:)

oh my gosh! what's up with this???? it's so embarrassing. if i don't wear a liner it feels like i wet my pants! how horrifying!


----------



## HalfThyme007

bexxc said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> things are special enough down there with all the extra fluids pregnancy brings (discharge, anyone? :shhh:)
> 
> oh my gosh! what's up with this???? it's so embarrassing. if i don't wear a liner it feels like i wet my pants! how horrifying!Click to expand...

AHH!! Seriously. So glad it's not just me! 

PS: DH just asked me what I was typing and I said "we're discussing vaginal discharge, jealous?". He's not. But he said to say hi to everyone. :wave:

PPS: finally, here's a pic of the nursery mural in progress...still have a long way to go, but it's taking shape!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7621.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Stephers35

HalfThyme007 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> things are special enough down there with all the extra fluids pregnancy brings (discharge, anyone? :shhh:)
> 
> oh my gosh! what's up with this???? it's so embarrassing. if i don't wear a liner it feels like i wet my pants! how horrifying!Click to expand...
> 
> AHH!! Seriously. So glad it's not just me!
> 
> PS: DH just asked me what I was typing and I said "we're discussing vaginal discharge, jealous?". He's not. But he said to say hi to everyone. :wave:
> 
> PPS: finally, here's a pic of the nursery mural in progress...still have a long way to go, but it's taking shape!Click to expand...

Ha ha-he is completely jealous! And yes to the clippers! I have some little pink Remington something or other. Trims nicely for non-bikini times of the year, and times when one has a baby in the way'


----------



## bexxc

L-O-V-E! the nursery, halfthyme! it's perfect!


----------



## Viking15

HalfThyme007 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> things are special enough down there with all the extra fluids pregnancy brings (discharge, anyone? :shhh:)
> 
> oh my gosh! what's up with this???? it's so embarrassing. if i don't wear a liner it feels like i wet my pants! how horrifying!Click to expand...
> 
> AHH!! Seriously. So glad it's not just me!
> 
> PS: DH just asked me what I was typing and I said "we're discussing vaginal discharge, jealous?". He's not. But he said to say hi to everyone. :wave:
> 
> PPS: finally, here's a pic of the nursery mural in progress...still have a long way to go, but it's taking shape!Click to expand...

Exactly. The discharge makes me feel disgusting. Which is why I can't go totally Sasquatch. It just feels really gross. And I feel like I stink. So, hand mirror is on the errand's list. Has anyone purchased maternity underwear? I did and I hate it. But I can't justify spending any more money on it. I've already gone overboard on my maternity clothing budget. There is a bunch of stuff that I bought that doesn't even fit now. I should start trying to consign stuff. I know I won't wear it again. But the maternity panties just suck. I've tried three different kinds and I really miss my regular hipsters so much. I grew out of them very early on. I gained so much first tri. Oh well.


----------



## Bookity

My v-day was Wednesday, but I've been so busy this week I forgot about it!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

cute nursery!! cant wait to start mine.. ugh another month lol

i guess i should feel lucky because i dont have any discharge? now i am worried that i should, and its not normal not too? LOL


----------



## skweek35

Halftyme - well as far as the south garden goes - my sentiments exactly! But I'm sure they have seen all sorts of vjj's - trimmed, waxed, shaved and just ala naturale!! I much prefer the well groomed look, as do many on here I think. 
As for your nursery mural - love it!! Can't wait to see the end pics 

AFM - time to sort out my nails today! I really do look forward to this times as my nail lady is 4 weeks ahead of me. So lots of baby talk in store for this morning. 

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## CharlieKeys

skweek - your ticker has moved up !!! ahhh! Means you're 3rd tri now :D :D 

Wishful - I didn't get it with my boys ... this time there's loads, it's disgusting lol - every pregnancy is different :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha thanks, i was kind of poking fun of myself because i am a worry wart :haha:

doing a little online shopping... should i be getting blackout curtains for nursery?? i know that babys room is going to be pretty sunny from what i saw of it (moving in a few weeks).

and happy weekend to all! xx


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats on your V-day Bookity! Such a fun day knowing that things are going well and that a tiny bit of the worry is gone for good!

Viking-I bought some maternity underwear, but they just have a little extra room in the tush. I did see some other maternity underwear, but honestly, Macys is the only store that I've found them. Because I'm cheap and honestly, scared of those things, I went to Target and bought really soft hipster undies in a size L. I usually wear a size s, so I cried a little in the car. It does allow me to still wear undies that feel normal and they seem to fit well. I was complaining to my mom and she doesn't really remember being pregnant and thinks she wore her same clothes. It has been 36 years since she was pregnant, but I call shennanigans!


----------



## MommaBarry

One week till third tri for me :happydance: (im calculating on 27 weeks, i know its different in some books and sites)

Today is the dreaded Glucose test. Im only doing the 1 hour and I do not have to fast for this, thank goodness. I dont think I get my results right away though :growlmad: I hate waiting. Then we are off to school clothes shop for my DS. Ugh, of all weekends its tax free weekend which means it will be super busy and super picked over. I normally go the week before as the tax free savings is not worth the crowds. I have bad anxiety.

Wish me luck on the test and the shopping :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley - what a beautiful daughter you have! I agree that it will be so fun to have all 3 of your girls so close in age :) Happy Birthday to your first baby!

HalfThyme - I LOVE the nursery! Did you paint that yourself? I envy your creativity, it's going to be so fun in there!

MommaBarry - I also have my 1hr glucose test today... boo hoo :( I hope it goes well and I get the results ASAP!

As for undies, all I can say is thank goodness for Victoria's Secret wide lace thongs! They have grown with me through the pregnancy and I can still wear my normal panties without feeling bad. And I didn't want to say anything yesterday, but the awesome discharge is a HUGE reason why my sex drive is down, down, down. I just feel gross!! So glad it's not just me! :haha:

I think I'm going to invest in a waterproof trimmer. I saw one yesterday at Bed Bath & Beyond and I'll probably make a trip back there today to buy it! At the very least, it'll be better than what I have going on right now :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

YAY YAY!! :wohoo: I'm in the last stretch!! 3rd tri!! I'm here baby!! 

Just had my bit of pampering done - nails done! love it. next time will be the last time for about 3 months as my nail lady is 3 weeks ahead of me. Just as long as she is ready to do nails again in time for my wedding I'm happy. 

My activity mat has just arrived this morning! had to put it up and will most likely leave it up till DF gets home! Its sooo cute - with dangling toys, big mirror, music pad and lots of different textures incorportated into the mat. Its adorable! Will see if I can take a pic of it and post later. 
Its the tinylove Gymini super deluxe lights and music 
https://www.tinylove.com/Product/English/Gymini_Super_Deluxe-Lights_and_Music.html


----------



## MommaBarry

CONGRATS skweek!!!

And good luck to you today Mrs326. Fx'd. I hope you get your results today. I am almost certain I wont since my OB doesnt do the test in office. They send us to a lab behind the hospital. So im sure they send the samples off.


----------



## skweek35

GL to all those getting the GTT done today. I know I still have all that to come. Since my brother is type 1 diabetic and I have PCOS it was a definite, I have to get it done, no option for me. boohoo


----------



## Mrs.326

My doctor will also send me to a lab by the hospital to have my test done, so sadly I won't get the results today. The nurse usually calls pretty soon after any tests I have done with the results, so I'm hoping I'll hear something by Monday. FX'd! Good luck to you as well, MommaBarry. 

Skweek - I also have PCOS. Is that something that raises your changes for GD?


----------



## HalfThyme007

*Mrs* -- thanks! I can't take all the credit -- I copied the idea from something I found online AND my SIL did a lot of the character sketches. I'm much more of an abstract painter and could have never pulled it off without her! Oh, and thanks for the heads up on the waterproof trimmer! Didn't even know they made one but I'm going to BBB today to pick one up :)

*Mrs & Momma* -- good luck on the GTT! It's nice they let you do the 1 hr first where you don't have to fast. 

*Bookity* -- happy belated V-day!!!! You must have been super busy this week!

*Skweek* -- woohoooooo!!! Yay third tri! Be sure and give us a heads up if you encounter any crazy third tri symptoms!

*Stephers *-- Haha no way! My mom said the *exact* same thing to me just last weekend when she was here visiting. "In my day we just wore the same clothes, or just sewed what we needed..." Ok mom :thumbup:


_While we're talking about the dreaded GTT_....... looks like I'm not the only PCOSer here -- are any of you ladies on Metformin for the PCOS? If so, won't that skew our test results and/or kind of prevent us from developing GD since it controls the insulin levels?


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm not on metformin or anything... hopefully PCOS won't affect my results! Yikes!


----------



## skweek35

Now I was previously on Metformin - but that was a few years ago. I was told those with PCOS and have a record of being overweight/obese carrying a higher risk of developing GD. 
I have just lost 3 stone(42lbs) and just in the overweight BMI category. So I definitely fall into that higher risk group.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you for all the sweet comments about my daughter. You all are so sweet. I, too, am excited to have them so close in age. I never had a sister so I think it's great that they'll have each other. 
Good luck to all those that are getting tests done. Thinking of you all.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Your eldest daughter was born on my 2nd's due date :) Are you all sorted for her birthday??

Has anyone started waddling yet?


----------



## ashleywalton

CharlieKeys said:


> Your eldest daughter was born on my 2nd's due date :) Are you all sorted for her birthday??
> 
> Has anyone started waddling yet?

:) Yes, my mom is getting most of the stuff today and we just have to go pick up the cake. She's excited. I just hope I don't melt since it is outside. :haha: Luckily we live right next the the park that we are having it at so if I have to come home I will. 

And yes, I've been waddling for a while! 

Officially 3rd trimester today!!! Yay!! :)


----------



## Stephers35

Officially waddling over here!

I also just realized that I started third trimester today as well! (At least that's what the "what to expect" app on my phone says!)

Anybody else having trouble concentrating on work?

My BFF has PCOS and was on metformin and had gestational diabetes with both her pregnancies. The odd part of it is that she is and always has been a skinny person. I think that blood sugar is a real beast! Also, her boys were both in the 7-8lb range and didn't seem affected by the GD. She told me the other day that she gained 70lbs with both, but I remember it and she looked all baby. Perception really changes when it's your body that is getting bigger!


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaaay to 3rd tri!! I'm a bit scared of moving over :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Congrats Ash and Stephers on joining 3rd tri!! Get the party started - I'll officially be joining tomorrow!! YAY


----------



## bexxc

congrats to all the ladies moving to 3rd tri already! how exciting!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay to all you moving on over to third tri! :happydance:

The glucose test was.....well aweful. I was fine until about the last 10ml and I choked as I was swallowing it (gulping it trying to drink it in 5 minutes) and about threw it back up. I did get the orange flavour and it was cold so that was a plus. She said I could call my doc on Monday to see if the results are in. Fx'd! About 20 minutes after ingestion I started feeling odd, so im hoping that wasnt a sign I have it again this preganancy. Guess only time will tell.


----------



## bexxc

halfthyme- just saw this while browsing the babies r us website

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11959552


----------



## Stephers35

MommaBarry said:


> Yay to all you moving on over to third tri! :happydance:
> 
> The glucose test was.....well aweful. I was fine until about the last 10ml and I choked as I was swallowing it (gulping it trying to drink it in 5 minutes) and about threw it back up. I did get the orange flavour and it was cold so that was a plus. She said I could call my doc on Monday to see if the results are in. Fx'd! About 20 minutes after ingestion I started feeling odd, so im hoping that wasnt a sign I have it again this preganancy. Guess only time will tell.

I got almost dizzy about 15 minutes after drinking that stuff! It made me nervous! I had fruit punch as an option though and it was delicious!


----------



## Bookity

DDs birthday party is in 12 hours and she turns one on Sunday! I can't believe how much she's changed in the last few weeks. She's crawling all over the place and her first tooth broke thru a few days ago. Wonder what else she'll be doing before her little sister arrives...

Ashley, I can't believe I just realized our daughter's share a birthday 3 years apart. Happy birthday to her!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

double digits!!! so excited

unfortantly i was out shopping today and came very close to passing out. i didnt feel dizzy in my head but my legs became SO heavy and felt like lead, which in turn made my upper half feel "off" and i was leaning against the damn aisle. i called DH and thankfully he was a minute away and took me home. no way i wanted to drive. since then my legs are a bit lighter but the cramps are pretty bad :/ hope everything is okay?


----------



## MommaBarry

Wishful that sounds like a case of low blood sugar there. Its so scary. Im happy OH was there to help you


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you!

i had ate dinner just before? hmmm maybe its low in general.. i will bring it up to the dr. i couldnt even lift my feet lol


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, that is definitely scary. Talk to your doctor for sure. Please keep us updated. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wishful - keep hydrated and eat little and often. :( If you leave it too long to eat ... so say you waited 5 hours, then ahd a meal - your blood sugars can still go a bit weird for a while until they get back to normal ... or so I've found :hugs: 

Has anyone lost their plug? This morning (I'm so sorry for any TMI), I went for a wee, and when I wiped there was loads of snotty green jelly stuff. Is that normal? I didn't lose any plug until 37 weeks with Stephen (he was born 39+3) and I didn't lose my plug until the day I had Henry :shrug:

p.s my ticker has just moved up!! wooooo hoooo


----------



## Mummyjessie

Officially fed up of being a papaya... And the prospect of being an eggplant and then a watermelon for what seems like an eternity..... Had to change it!


----------



## HalfThyme007

bexxc said:


> halfthyme- just saw this while browsing the babies r us website
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11959552

Love it!!! I saw this on Amazon a few months ago and got excited -- nice to know Babies R Us carries it too! Thanks for thinking of me -- I think I definitely need to get it ordered for the nursery! :)


----------



## skweek35

Its just not fair. Here in the UK all the nursery themes are sooo conservative!! If only I could get my butt over to the US to buy a really nice nursery set that I truly love! Instead of having to settle for something that I just like! 

Ideally I would love to have done junior disney characters but cant get anything like that here!


----------



## Mrs.326

CharlieKeys said:


> Has anyone started waddling yet?

My waddle depends on my back pain, but yes... I have been told by many I have the "pregnancy waddle" going on. :haha:



CharlieKeys said:


> Has anyone lost their plug? This morning (I'm so sorry for any TMI), I went for a wee, and when I wiped there was loads of snotty green jelly stuff. Is that normal? I didn't lose any plug until 37 weeks with Stephen (he was born 39+3) and I didn't lose my plug until the day I had Henry :shrug:

I've heard you can lose pieces of it throughout your pregnancy and not to worry b/c your body just regenerates it. If it was a lot, I'd definitely call your doctor. 

AFM - I didn't even have the darn glucose test yesterday!!! They told me to get there an hour early so I could get the drink and have my labs done before my visit with the doctor. Well, the took me back an hour early, but for my actual appt?? Then the nurses starting arguing over whether or not I could have the test done now since I was only 23w2d yesterday... they said they like to have it done at 24 weeks. Seriously, so unorganized and now I have to go back next week to have it done. Definitely not in the plans for next week, but I guess I'll have to make it work... :wacko:


----------



## bugaboobaby

Charliekeys- I had that a few weeks ago. i thought it was my plug so the midwife checked it out. Turned out to be bacterial vaginosis. I would def ask:)


----------



## ashleywalton

Bookity-Happy Birthday to your little one! How cool that they have the same birthday!! :)

The birthday party was a success but I am exhausted!!! I cannot believe tomorrow at 3:20 pm she will be 4!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls.. legs were a bit heavy today too.. but i didnt feel like i was going to pass out or anything.. have next drs this thursdays so i will bring it up!! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy Birthday to your little girl Ashley!! :)


Bugaboobaby - are there any other symptoms? I could have swore it was plug, but at my next midwife appointment I'll mention it. Is it dangerous to have that when pregnant? 

I phoned up labour ward last night and she said to jsut drink lots of water (it's quite warm), to lie on my left side and if it doesn't give up to call back. Well I've been really achey all ngiht and this morning woke up and my bump as dropped. She's now snug in between my pelvis(?) and it feels like a ball is between my legs - so guessing she's just engaged at the minute. My mum said I had the exact same thing happen to me with Stephen when I was about 30 weeks pregnant with him, so maybe her moving down just made me get braxton hicks ??


----------



## Bookity

Had a great party for DD, but was a little bummed that my sister couldn't make it. I wasn't aware she wasn't coming until yesterday morning when her status read that she was going to work and then seeing her nephew in some event. No mention of birthday. :( My mom told me she had these plans before she got the bday invite. But I talked to her about my dilemma of timing the party and how I was worried if I had it Saturday DH's brother wouldn't be able to stay for it. But ended up being Saturday and his brother did make the effort to stay, but my sister didn't come and she made a stink about "well I guess he'll have to miss it then". :( Needless to say, I'm a bit disappointed. A girl only turns one ONCE.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Sorry about my little rant. Sometimes you just gotta get it off your chest you know?

Happy birthday to your girl Ashley!


----------



## skweek35

Happy birthday to all the LO's!! 
I think we have settled on a name for our Speckle - yup that would just be cruel to officially name her Speckle! :haha: 
So for now or maybe for ever her name will be Danika Carys Gasson. Although DF does say that her first name sounds more like a boys name - I dont think so! 
We drew up quite a long list of names we liked and family names. I was keen to go with a family name but once we decided on Danika as her first name DF decided that her 2nd name needed to be a short one - so ummed and erred between a few including Amy - DF again didnt like that her initials would be DAG! :haha: i agree 
So for now Danika Carys it will be although we might still change our minds so we wont be announcing it to the family or friends until after she is born.


----------



## bexxc

skweek35 said:


> I think we have settled on a name for our Speckle - yup that would just be cruel to officially name her Speckle! :haha:
> So for now or maybe for ever her name will be Danika Carys Gasson.

i'm terrified that, boy or girl- whichever we get, i won't be able to stop calling this poor child sprout once s/he is born! 

i love the name you guys have chosen!


----------



## Bookity

OOh, I love the name, especially the middle. Carys is beautiful!


----------



## skweek35

I so know what you mean Bex - DF refered to her as Speckle one day and its just stuck! Everyone, family, friends and those at work, asks how Speckle is doing! Its going to be fun trying to get everyone off that name! 
:haha: My fault I suppose!! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

that's exactly what happened with us. dh came home from work, patted my belly, and said, "hello, sprout." since that moment, that's who s/he's been!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies!
Here is a pic of my family, including the baby bump, from the party yesterday.


----------



## skweek35

ASHLEY - Love the red and white/minnie mouse theme with your clothes!!


----------



## bexxc

love the pic, ashley! such a beautiful family!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you! Her favorite color is red and she loves Minnie Mouse so it worked out! :)

Bookity-I completely understand the disappointment. My brother&sister-in-law have missed every single birthday party we have had for our girls. It's so sad. I would think by now I'd be used to it, but I'm not. I can only imagine how my husband must feel that his own brother never comes!


----------



## CharlieKeys

What a gorgeous family you have Ashley!! Hope you all had a lovely day :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Adorbale Ashley!!!

Good/morning afternoon ladies.

It is just a wee past 5am here. I have been up all night chugging water. Its so bad that instead of waking up to pee like I normaly do, I have been waking up just to drink, and now have been up for the past half hour with terrible heartburn and cant sleep :sad1:

On a positive, OH and I finsihed our baby registry yesterday. It was so much fun going through the store scanning items for our "wish list". I think we ended up with well over 100 items on our registry by the time it was done. He informed me then that I would never have an unlimited budget :haha: Truth be told most of the items were scanned by him. He had a blast and I could tell it made him feel really involved with the baby proccess so I was happy to stand back and let him scan away. Seeing the excitement and the ooh look at this on his face was adorbale. He is going to be an awesome dad! 
But im sad as he just left town again for another week. Booo to that. Only one more month and he should be home for work at least until after baby gets here.

Sorry for the rambling but has anyone else felt like there bump has changed majorly this week? I feel very pregnant and my tummy is very hard all the time. My belly just seems to be in the way now.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

sorry about your heartburn mommabarry... and your inevitable trips to the bathroom today!

i think my belly has gotten bigger in the past week too.. and i got the pregnancy line on my belly over night!


----------



## skweek35

I have had to stop buying things for LO or else there will be nothing for my babyshower guests to get me. 

ok its been 5 nights in a row that I have not slept through. I now seem to get up between 3 and 5 for the toilet and lie awake for about an hour and a half to 2 hours before I finally get back to sleep! This is getting annoying!! 
That being said I did then sleep till 10am this morning! But am now ready for a nap! 
I should get the hoover out and get to the shops but I'm too tired right now!


----------



## bexxc

i'm having horrible insomnia too! i was actually thankful to make it to 4 this morning. how sad is that???


----------



## skweek35

Yup I too am glad to sleep through to at least 5am! even better when I can eventually fall asleep again till 10am!


----------



## HalfThyme007

skweek35 said:


> Its just not fair. Here in the UK all the nursery themes are sooo conservative!! If only I could get my butt over to the US to buy a really nice nursery set that I truly love! Instead of having to settle for something that I just like!
> 
> Ideally I would love to have done junior disney characters but cant get anything like that here!

That's a bummer!! You'd think with the Disneyland just over in Paris that they'd have Disney stores around the UK. That's a VERY cute idea though!! I'm guessing you tried eBay?


----------



## HalfThyme007

Ashley -- what a great pic of your little family! So cute!! 

AFM......I'm in the same boat as the rest of you with sleeping (or lack thereof!) AND I swear the bump gained 5 lbs overnight. I think it officially has it's own zip code now. 

I'm going to attempt a long walk tonight and see if that helps with the sleeping. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## skweek35

Oh we do have disney stores all over the UK, but they dont sell the nursery bedding!! Boohoo!! 

Yup UK ebay sells a lot of disney bedding but not what I want. I specifically want the baby disney characters and thats what I cant find! Loads of baby winnie the pooh and loads of disney characters but not the baby disney characters 
Grr


----------



## MommaBarry

I ended up going back to sleep around 7:30 and woke up at 10. This seems to have been my routine for the last month now.

Im nervous to call my doc and ask for my GD lab results :telephone: 
First off because im afraid they results wont be back in since I had the test on friday, and second im afraid of what the results will be.
Ahhhh!!!


----------



## skweek35

Just done another google search for 'baby disney' nursery bedding set and kept coming up with minnie and mickey and all sorts of other disney characters! NOTHING for baby disney characters! GRRR


----------



## Mrs.326

skweek - is there anyone nearby that could make the bedding for you? My mother in law bought a pattern from a fabric store and I had the fabric ordered from a site online and she's making everything for us. I really don't like any of the other bedding I've seen, so haven't it custom made was an easier option for us.


----------



## skweek35

I suppose my mom and I could make the bedding but I wouldnt know where to start looking for the fabrics! 
Has anyone got a good idea of where I can get baby disney character fabric from?


----------



## Mrs.326

Check online. I could probably tell you some places in the US, but I'm not sure they ship overseas. I searched high and low for fabrics that I liked and ended up finding a nice chevron pattern in bold colors (orange, aqua, and lime). 

I think MommyH made her own bedding, too (I can't remember if she's a memeber of this board, or the other November due date board I'm on...). Either way, she might be someone you could reach out to for pointers.


----------



## skweek35

fab thanks. Just been googling for the fabrics and still not coming up with what I like! grrr 
looks like I might have to settle for a bed in a bag set that i kind of like.


----------



## Mrs.326

There have been some bed in a bag setups that have been really cute lately! At the very least, maybe you could pick something out that has the same colors you want to use and then you could decorate with the baby disney stuff you like?? I never thought it would have been such a big deal to pick out a nursery theme, but it was a hard decision! I can imagine it's even more difficult with fewer options. We just want cute, affordable options! Is that too much to ask? :haha:


----------



## skweek35

I know!! just something we like and that affordable! 
All the nursery sets here are soo conservative - girls get pink and boys get blue and neutral is either a circus or teddy bear theme! THATS IT!!! 

I don't mind accessoriesing with a bit of pink but I'm personally not keen on an all pink room for her! 
At the mo she will most likely land up with a teddybear room with a few pink accessories. That is if I cant find what I want


----------



## MommaBarry

Well......just heard from the nurse, and I did not pass my glucose test :nope: so im on to the three hour test this week to be officially diagnosed. She also said my iron was extremley low so now i have to start taking an additonal supplement. 

Im starting to feel this pregnancy is following the same pattern as my last. The only plus to that is I delivered early.


----------



## HalfThyme007

skweek35 said:


> I know!! just something we like and that affordable!
> All the nursery sets here are soo conservative - girls get pink and boys get blue and neutral is either a circus or teddy bear theme! THATS IT!!!
> 
> I don't mind accessoriesing with a bit of pink but I'm personally not keen on an all pink room for her!
> At the mo she will most likely land up with a teddybear room with a few pink accessories. That is if I cant find what I want

So glad to hear someone else not being keen on pink! I'm not either!

WOW you weren't kidding about not being able to find anything! I found a bunch of mickey/minnie stuff, and even a BABY minnie bedding set (pink, of course), but that's it! No other baby disney character stuff! I couldn't even find fabric with the baby disneys! What a bummer! I'll keep looking though, ya never know what might pop up. That being said, do you like to paint? :) Part of the reason I'm dong the mural in the nursery was because I couldn't find what I wanted and the stuff I _could _find cost a million times more than what I wanted to pay. So I'm doing the extensive mural with all the characters, and then the curtains/bedding/etc. will be fairly plain (i.e. easy to find and inexpensive!). 

Anyway....just a thought!


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Well......just heard from the nurse, and I did not pass my glucose test :nope: so im on to the three hour test this week to be officially diagnosed. She also said my iron was extremley low so now i have to start taking an additonal supplement.
> 
> Im starting to feel this pregnancy is following the same pattern as my last. The only plus to that is I delivered early.

Aw, sorry to hear that MommaBarry. :( You never know, the three hour may come back fine! Do you know if you have a higher risk of GD this time around since you had it last time? The good news is you've been there before and know how to manage it.


----------



## MommaBarry

Yes. I knew I was at higher risk since I previously had it, and diabetes runs in my family. My father is a type 2 diabetic and many of his aunts, uncles, and grandmother had it. 
And your right, I do know how to manage it, and it really is not that bad. It means more doctors appointments and sonograms if I do get diagnosed. The only positive there really is. 
I am however NOT looking forward to the drink. For the 3 hour screening the drink is twice as large. And sitting for 3 hours is definetly not a day in the park in the uncomfortable plastic chairs in the waiting room.


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaB -- so sorry you didn't pass. The three-hour is killer. I think if I don't pass my one hour I'll just assume the worst that I have GD and skip the three hour. Way to look on the bright side though about the extra scans :)


----------



## ashleywalton

So sorry MommaBarry! Good luck with the next test. I couldn't imagine having to sit and wait for 3 hours. I hated the 1 hour one, I get too bored!


----------



## Mrs.326

Did any of you ladies have to go to a LabCorp to do your 1hr test? That's where they're sending me since I couldn't do it at my appointment on Friday... I hear the drinks are worse there.:sick:


----------



## MommaBarry

My test were done through quest diagnostics


----------



## Viking15

Mrs.326 said:


> Did any of you ladies have to go to a LabCorp to do your 1hr test? That's where they're sending me since I couldn't do it at my appointment on Friday... I hear the drinks are worse there.:sick:

I did. I had the fruit punch and it didn't seem bad to me. I still have to make the appt to go back for the 3 hour. Dragging my feet because it's going to suck. I will have to do it this week. :brat:


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks Viking, I'll be sure to ask for Fruit Punch if I have the option!


----------



## Bookity

Not a lot going on here baby wise. She still moves like crazy. Got an appointment on Wednesday. Nothing special this time around, but any chance to hear that wonderful heartbeat is appreciated. I'm sure I'll be scheduling my GTT and taking home that lovely glucola. Got an appointment on the 29th for a 3d u/s and probably my GTT won't be far behind that (as I'll be 28 weeks exactly on the 29th). I don't know if my GTT appointment will be the kick off of going every 2 weeks or if it will be the appointment after that. Third tri is so close!


----------



## MommaBarry

I was also wondering when the every other week appointments start. My doc told me once, but pregnancy brain does not allow me to remember things past yesterday :haha:


----------



## Bookity

I just looked at the info I was given at my first appointment and it says that the 28 week appointment begins my every 2 week visits. I don't know if other OB's/midwives start this at a different time.

My info also says at 37 weeks I'll be seen every week and have a vaginal check at each visit. Anyone here have opinions on vaginal checks? My daughter was born at 36+2 so I never got around to dealing with it. Part of me wonders if they would have seen anything at my 36 week appointment if they'd checked, but I've heard stories of people only being 1 cm and going into labor that day, so there's no telling.


----------



## ashleywalton

I'll be 29 weeks at my next doctor appt and he already told me that my next appt after that would be 3 weeks after. I started going weekly really early on last pregnancy because I was having signs of preterm labor and sure enough had her at 36 weeks. 

With my 1st I remember having a couple vaginal checks because I was overdue so I kept going back. Even started going twice a week. Finally ended up getting induced cause I had pre-eclampsia.

So, lately I have been constantly wondering how this time is going to go.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i start my everyother at 30 weeks, so weeks 30, 32, 34, and 36 and then once a week until birth! its coming soon.. can't believe it!


----------



## bexxc

oh my...i went into my classroom today to start setting up since they don't really give us enough paid time to get everything ready to start the school year. i was there for six hours and i was completely exhausted when i left. i napped for two hours when i got home. getting through the first part of the school year is going to be soooo tough!


----------



## MommyH

Skweek I found these baby Disney wall decals that ship worldwide ;)

https://www.fathead.com/disney/mickeymouse/baby-mickey-and-friends/

MommaB I'm so sorry to hear you have to do the 3 hour test now :( I totally know how you feel!


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> i start my everyother at 30 weeks, so weeks 30, 32, 34, and 36 and then once a week until birth! its coming soon.. can't believe it!

This is basically my schedule, too... except I start my every other visits at 28weeks. I actually booked _all_ of my appointments up to my due date at my last appointment! It makes it seem so real!


----------



## Stephers35

Sorry you have to do the long test MommaB! Hopefully this is the last thing that you will worry about before little one gets here!

I was looking at my schedule of appointments and I don't start every-other week appointments until week 34. I have my RGam shot this friday at 28 weeks (oh joy!) I have my 30 week appontment scheduled and need to schedule 34. Then, I'll have a 36, 38, 39 & 40. My list says pelvic exams start at 36 weeks as well. 

It all still seems so far away at 12 weeks and a couple days. I have been very vocal to friends and family that this pregnancy has been more than I bargained for. I think that if I hadn't had the cervix scare, I might have been a bit more relaxed about the entire process. I do hope (selfishly) that she comes at least a week early because I cannot wait to have her out and make sure she's healthy. 

9-10 months seems to go so fast for other people, right?


----------



## skweek35

MommyH - You are a star!! Exactly what I wanted! Now to find the fabric to do the bedding! I could kiss your toes!! Love it!!! 

ASM - saw MW this morning and am measuring at least 2 weeks ahead of my dates. So she booked me in for GTT for Friday morning and have to go for another scan! :wohoo: I get to see my little girl again in the next 2 weeks!! YAY!!! 
Also booked my next 2 MW appointments - 28 August and 18 Sept


----------



## Mrs.326

I would also love for baby to come a week early... That would be the week of Thanksgiving and since our family is coming to us this year, that would be perfect! I'm sure he'll stay nice and cozy though and they'll all have to make the trip up again the week after :haha:


----------



## MommyH

skweek35 said:


> MommyH - You are a star!! Exactly what I wanted! Now to find the fabric to do the bedding! I could kiss your toes!! Love it!!!
> 
> ASM - saw MW this morning and am measuring at least 2 weeks ahead of my dates. So she booked me in for GTT for Friday morning and have to go for another scan! :wohoo: I get to see my little girl again in the next 2 weeks!! YAY!!!
> Also booked my next 2 MW appointments - 28 August and 18 Sept

Yay I'm so glad that will work!! I'm still looking for bedding but give me a day or two ill find it for ya ;)


----------



## MommaBarry

What a long boring morning!! Again I got the orange flavored drink, wasnt to bad. But I was so sleepy sitting there in the little plastic chairs. If I could of curled up and got comfy, I would have taken a nap. Probably wouldnt have been so bad if they would have let me walk around the building. But thats a no, you have to sit still so they can keep an eye on you. I forgot to ask them when my results would be in. Guess I'll just wait a few days and call my doc. Right after I left I got a giant cheesburger for the ride home :haha: this is probably what put me in this situation in the first place. Oh well...nap time!


----------



## skweek35

MommyH - You are a superstar!!! Thanks so much!! 

I agree - having baby come a week earlier would be great! Just gives me more time to sort out things for Christmas and our Wedding!! 
I've just spoken to my SIL and she told me the same - wont be allowed to walk around! So I will be taking a few magazines with me! 
She also advised me to take a sandwhich with as they apparently wont allow me to go until I have eaten something! MW said nothing about that but think by 12pm I will be ravenous!


----------



## bexxc

i'd actually LOVE it if sprout came exactly 3 days late- at least i say that now. i'm sure i'll change my tune when the time comes. it's thanksgiving day- and after our ltttc ordeal that would be quite apropos. it's also my mom's birthday and i think it would be pretty cool for sprout to share a birthday with nana.


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry - Wouldn't it be nice if they actually did let you nap? They should totally give pregnant women that option :) 

I officially go in for my 1hr GTT tomorrow morning at 8am. Let's hope I don't get hassled about it this time and am actually able to have it done and get it out of the way. Don't think for a second I won't be stopping at Starbucks after my appt is over :)


----------



## skweek35

I have to sit for 2 hours!!! and I'm so packing food - a sandwhich and fruit with for afterwards! 
Oh and dont forget the magazines and kindle to keep me out of mischief! heehee


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah! I should definitely bring my Kindle! I didn't even think of that :) Thanks Skweek!


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck with your test Mrs, and skweek!

Here crossing my fingers for you :flower:


----------



## ashleywalton

Good luck ladies!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay another new pregnancy symptom has occured. The starting of edema in my legs. I noticed after sitting for a bit with my legs crossed that I had huge dents in my shins that didnt go away for hours. Now I can litteraly press on my leg and the dent stays there. Also cant wear my rings :nope:

Im know its normal to get some swelling during pregnancy but I didnt experience this with my son until I was well into 34 weeks.

Anybody else have this going on?


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry. if it makes you feel any better, i've had to wear my wedding ring on my pinky finger for about 2 weeks now. :nope:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck to the ladies having their tests today! still havent gotten a date for mine and i am goingt be 27 weeks.. maybe soon.

so i had a one hour prenatal massage booked for today and i've been really looking forward to it but i just got a voicemail saying she injured her neck. obviously i know things happen but BOO!! its for my birthday in a few days and i could really use it! oh well hopefully i can go next week or something..


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, Boo indeed! 
MommaBerry, I'm starting to get some swelling, but it isn't all the time. The swelling that occurs I notice most in my hands because of my wedding ring I suppose. I may have to take it off soon :nope: If I'm on my feet a bit then my ankles and feet will swell some, but I expect all of that is normal?


----------



## MommaBarry

Your right viking. Most women have some degree of swelling while they are pregnant so that is tottaly normal. I looked up the dent with swelling and its called pitting edema. It can be a sign of pre eclampsia. But i wont diagnose myself, ill just have my doc check it next week at my appointment. 

I plan on calling the docs office this afternoon and see if my results are in for my 3 hour test. Good luck ladies that are going for yours today :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Just got the phone call from the nurse...I PASSED my 3 hour test!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bookity

Congrats MommaBarry! What a relief!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Woohooo!! Congrats MommaB, big relief!! (Sorry to hear about the edema though :( )


----------



## Mrs.326

WOO HOO MommaBarry!!!! Congrats on PASSING :thumbup: Sorry about the edema... hopefully it's normal swelling and nothing too serious!

I had my GTT this morning without any hassles (whew!). I should have my results before the weekend... I'll keep you all posted. The lady at the lab was really sweet and told me not to worry if I didn't pass the first one. She said they do have a bed and would happily let me take a nap if I had to come back for the 3hr. Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but bless her for the offer!


----------



## MommaBarry

My fingers are crossed for you Mrs.
That's awesome they would allow you a nap! Sounds like a great place!


----------



## Bookity

I forgot I had an appointment scheduled this morning :dohh: I'm rescheduled for tomorrow morning now. I can't believe I forgot!


----------



## bexxc

wishful- sorry about your massage. what a let down! :hugs:

momma!!!!! that's fabulous news! what a relief! huge congrats!


----------



## Mrs.326

:rofl: Bookity, sounds like a sever case of pregnancy brain! :)


----------



## Stephers35

Yay MommaBarry! That is awesome news! As far as the swelling goes-I have had swelling off and on and today it is def on! I can't get my ring on (going to kohls to find a larger silver band) and I have weird wrinkles on the front of my legs from the swelling. Gross! I feel like twelve weeks will be a long time to be swollen. The worst part is that it's cooler here today, so I can't blame the heat. Ughs! There are so many things to look forward to when my girl gets here and I'm going to include deflation!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i swell when i take walks.. but havent taken walks this week because its so hott and i was having cramps no matter how much water i drank.. and heavy legs... hoping it cools down soon! i am glad we are going into labor in the fall.. i get so hot nowadays, even from sitting lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

MommaBarry said:


> Yay another new pregnancy symptom has occured. The starting of edema in my legs. I noticed after sitting for a bit with my legs crossed that I had huge dents in my shins that didnt go away for hours. Now I can litteraly press on my leg and the dent stays there. Also cant wear my rings :nope:
> 
> Im know its normal to get some swelling during pregnancy but I didnt experience this with my son until I was well into 34 weeks.
> 
> Anybody else have this going on?

My feet have really started swelling up .. :( I noticed it yesterday on the way home from my OH's work and even he was like your feet look like the elephant man ... thanks for that :thumbup: :haha: I didn't get swelling with hte boys and my bp this time is a bit hit and miss so will mention it on Tuesday when I see the midwife. I think it's normal though - just keep an eye on it and talk to your dr


----------



## CharlieKeys

p.s yaaaaaay for passing your GTT test :) :)


----------



## Viking15

MommaB, you have given me hope. I go in for my three hour test this morning. I hope I pass! 
I have started cooking to attempt to fill up my freezer with things to eat once the baby is here. It was really stupid to do so this particular moment. I am just starving already from the fast. I used a slow cooker for some beef stroganoff, and it was done about an hour ago. I had set an alarm to get up and take care of the addition of the sour cream and refrigeration. I was practically drooling on myself while spooning it into the Tupperware. I don't know if any will survive to go into the freezer later on today! It smelled so good! Fasting for a pregnant woman is simply unfair! 
I bought a decal for the nursery. If anyone is interested it's in my journal. Things are starting to come together. We started our registry on Monday. Things are starting to get a little too real around here. I'm scared and freaked out now. Anyone else?


----------



## Coleey

I didn't get swelling until I was around 33 weeks with my son. I'd keep an eye on it just to be sure hun and mention it to your midwife. :hugs: Is it still hot where you ladies are? 

Congrats on passing your GTT! :) xx


----------



## charlie15

All these GTT, I have mine on Monday but luckily can have the drink at home before the appointment as long as i time it right. Good news you're all clear mommabarry. I've been getting swollen legs too, but mostly on a hot day or after a long shift and it's pitting too. Sounds like most of us are getting it from time to time so probably normal but I think I'll mention it to my midwife on Monday.

I was looking at photos of me and my bump over the last 2 months and cannot believe how big i have got!! I can't imagine what it'll be like with another 12 weeks of growing!! 2nd, 3rd timers how did you cope with the last tri last time, with sleeping and just getting comfy and back aches??


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you all so much ladies :hugs:

Good luck today Viking!! Sending major crossed fingers your way :thumbup:


Wishful, I notice mine is worse after walks as well. We have been lucky the evening have been cooler. But since OH is out of town again this week I have to walk the dog. She is fussy and wont do her bussiness unless she walks 5 houses down to the neighbours yard :haha: My pup better get over it. Once winter comes she is going to have to learn to go in our yard. I can not take the baby out in the cold just for her to do her business.

I have a doc's appointment next friday, I'll talk to her then about it. :flower:


----------



## Viking15

One hour down and two to go. 
My dog begs for her nightly walk. She is an Australian Shepherd and this breed needs its exercise. She gets very antsy. Sits by the dog. Stares at you. Whines. Scratches the door. She has a doggy door and can do her business any time she wants. However, she wants/needs her walk. This is my exercise. Plus some exercises I found in Fit Pregnancy magazine. It's exhausting, but she's a great motivator. She can go like the energizer bunny. Thankfully, she adjusted some when my nausea was so bad in first tri. Either we would walk for just 15 minutes or not at all. She let me be after a few minutes of begging if I wasn't up for it. If I go to bed early she accepts her fate and comes to be with me. If I'm just sitting on the couch though I have to be prepared for the looks and sighs. I love her to bits. I knew what I was getting into when I decided I wanted an Aussie.


----------



## Mrs.326

FX'd for you today, Viking!

I wish my dogs wanted to walk, then I'd have a reason to get out of bed... But, we have 2 pugs and they're as lazy if not moreso than I am right now... They'd much rather lay in bed while I work out by myself. They're the kind of dogs that when you open the door and say "go outside" they look at you like "do I really have to?" :haha: But they're great at keeping your lap warm and they're the perfect snuggle buddies when you take a nap :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Good luck on your GTT Viking! Hope everything goes well!

PS: Glad you survived yours Mrs! When do you get results?


----------



## MommaBarry

Awww pugs are so cute!! I love how laid back they are. But me and short haired dogs don't mix well. Something about there dander breaks me out in hives.
We have a 7 month old shit-zu. She is soo full of energy that if we don't walk her she will bring all her "babies" into bed at night and drop them in our faces insisting we play with her. We wake up and every toy she owns is in our room at the foot of the bed. Im just hoping that when baby comes she doesn't think her little moving feet are play toys too.


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme, I should have the results by tomorrow. They're usually pretty good about getting my blood test results to me quickly. 

And I love my pugs, but you're right... their hair and dander is out of control some times. Since TX gets so hot, we have them shaved in the summer :) They look so skinny without all that hair :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi all. Looks like I missed a little bit from not getting on here yesterday. I woke up at 4am not feeling well and by 7am realized I had the flu. So the past 24 hours were horrible. My husband did a good job taking care of me...Now, I'm just trying to drink water and hope I can keep it down today. The flu while pregnant is NOT fun!

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## MommaBarry

BOOOO to the Flu :sad1: Hope you feel better Ashley :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Oh I'm so jealous of all of you with your doggies, i grew up with dogs...westies and Newfoundlands and really want a dog but need to move out of my flat first...one day! I do have my gorgeous cat who I adore :)

Hope you get better soon Ashley, the flu sucks anyway but so much worse when pregnant :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Feel better Ashley :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, Ashley! I can imagine the flu while pregnant is much worse than normal (and it's already pretty bad). I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Bookity

Hope you feel better soon Ashley!

AFM, appointment eent well (yes I remembred to go today). My bp was at it's lowest so far. 102/58. Vanessas heart rate was 137 bpm. GTT in 4 weeks, 3d/4d u/s in 3 weeks.


----------



## Stephers35

Sorry about your flu Ashley! I can't even imagine. Just make sure you don't get deydrated. Yucks all around! 

Speaking of dogs (he he) I have two puggles; half pug/half beagle. I wish they were as calm as pugs. They'll be good with the baby, so I'm not worried about that. If she's near their level, I'll just have to pay close attention so that one of them doesn't snuggle with her a little too much.

I can't believe I'll officialy be 28 weeks tomorrow. EEK! I'm thinking of scheduling a 3D/4D US. It's elective of course, but we can get it done for $119. It's the same place that we went for the gender US as well. I feel so lucky to be able to do it; it has been quite some time since we've seen our girl! Six whole weeks! Getting taken off the high risk list was a blessing, but I really liked my monthly ultrasounds! BOOOO!

Does anybody else have any US's scheduled? Our girl has been transverse the entire time-anybody think I'll get one to determine if she's moved into position towards the end?


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Stephers! I love puggles :) My pugs are great with kids, too. They take on a gaurdian role and follow babies everywhere. One of them is particularly fond of baby gear (car seats, swings, strollers, etc.) so I'll definitely have to keep my eye on her to make sure she stays out of those things! 

As for the ultrasound, I have a 4D scheduled on September 15 :) Every ultrasound we've had so far baby has been breech, but obviously it's not anything they're worried about so early on. They always tell me he has plenty of time to get into position. At this point they're not planning to do another ultrasound to check position, but it is a possibility... Since your babes has been transverse the whole time (and you've seen her more than I've seen mine) I would say you have a higher chance for an ultrasound closer to the end to check position. :)


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG!!!! New pregnancy sypmtom. Today I was bending down to pick up a towel and had the most sharp pain in my belly button! Now I can't even stand to touch my button or have my shirt rub against it. I know this is normal and could be my uterus pushing against it, but WOW!! Everytime baby kicks there (she is doing it now) i feel like getting sick!


----------



## Viking15

Ashley, I'm so sorry about the flu. That sounds awful. :hugs: 
My belly button is looking super shallow in the last couple of days. I think it may be an outie soon.


----------



## Coleey

Hope you feel better soon Ashley :hugs: 

:hugs: MommaBarry. I feel rather ick when baby is pushing against my belly button too. My old belly piercing scar is uncomfortable to touch as well xx


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry - I totally feel you on the belly button thing. I just brushed my belly button up against a chair walking into my office and it hurt SO bad! Remember when we first found out we were pregnant and so many people talked about how their nipples were so sensitive it hurt to wear anything or have anything touch them? That's exactly how my belly button feels most days. And When a bend or stretch, it sends shooting pains through that area. Seriously, I never knew that could hurt so much!


----------



## Bookity

I have an u/s scheduled for the 30th. Hoping to see the choroid plexus cyst is gone. Though after reading a thread here I don't feel concerned about it anymore. I'm sure my husband wants to see it gone.

My belly button is looking really shallow too. Don't know if I'll get an outie ou not. We'll see!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you everyone. I am feeling a little better this evening. Keeping water down and was able to eat something. I feel lucky that between my husband, mom and MIL I haven't had to worry about my girls. I know they are well taken care of and I am just trying to rest. My oldest has her 4 year old checkup tomorrow morning and am hoping that I'll feel good enough to go. 

Hope you are all feeling good. Oh, I can't believe as of tomorrow I'll have 12 weeks left!


----------



## bugaboobaby

Lol, I think it is funny you guys are talking about outies. I am just 25 weeks today and I have had an outie for about a week and a half now! My babies grow straight out though, so from the back you cant even tell i have a belly. People say i am huge:( I feel pretty normal. This is my thrid baby, and I have only gained 14lbs so far, which for me is really good! with my first two i had gained well over 30lbs each by now! (YIKES!, i know). I wont have to take my GTT until i am 29 weeks. I think it seems late, but i dont min putting it off:)


----------



## bexxc

ashley- best wishes for a speedy recovery! take care of yourself!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh the flu.. how terrible!

my dr told me today i have gained too much weight and need to slow down. it really brought me down :( i've hit 20 pound gain at just about 27 weeks..


----------



## MommaBarry

Bah wishful, your doc is an idiot! (no offense i hate when docs say that to preg women) I have already gained the entire 25 they wanted me to gain and I still have a ways to go. The way I see it, and most books say, as long as you stay under 30-35lbs you should be ok. So you drop the 25-30 right after birth and have to loose the additional 5-10 on your own its no big deal. As long as you are happy, healthy, and most importantly getting all the food you and your baby needs, who cares what he/she says. :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

I'm up to 20 lbs at 25 weeks. Haven't heard anything from the doc about it yet though. I hope I don't gain much more.


----------



## MommaBarry

Survival Rates of Preterm Babies

Up until 21 weeks: 0% survival rate

at 22 weeks: 0-10% survival rate

at 23 weeks: 10-35% survival rate

at 24 weeks: 40-70% survival rate

at 25 weeks: 50-80% survival rate

at 26 weeks: 80-90% survival rate

at 27 weeks: greater than 90% survival rate



I'm 27 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am 27 weeks this weekend and knowing its 90% makes me very very happy.

thanks for the words of encouragement. your right about the 35lbs.. id like to stay at 35 or under but now i feel like i wont? i mean my baby still has a lot of growing to do. i feel healthy and dont feel big at all so idk.. hopefully my next appointment goes well..


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! i am freaking out right now. it's 2:30 am and i'm awake. tomorrow is my first day of work and i have to sit through 8 hours of staff development. i need to be sleeping! :brat:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 

I so agree with you MommaB - as long as baby is growing and we are healthy and happy, thats all that matters! 
I haven't stepped on the scales in over a week, but last week I was up 22lbs. Yes my belly is all jelly like but I am happy and baby seems to be growing really well! 

Had my GTT this morning and now just waiting for the results. They said if they received my results this afternoon, they would call me, if not I was to ring at lunch time tomorrow for the results. 
Also got the date through for the growth scan - next Wednesday, 15th August at 4:50pm! So not long to wait till we see our little girl again.


----------



## hollsarena

Man I have been sick for almost 3 days. Lost 2.2 lbs in the last 2 days. Just haven't been able to eat much. Then our power went out last night. As if its not hard enough for us pregnant women to sleep already...add being sick and that makes it even harder and add no power so no fan or anything and its darn near impossible! Somehow I'm still in a good mood for the most part just don't feel well at all. Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Stephers35

20 lb's at 25 weeks? That sounds great! At 28 weeks today, I am up 26 lbs and I expect that will increase significantly. In the beginning, I was told that I should probably gain around 35 lbs and when I talked to my doc about how I was gaining, she said that I shouldn't give it another thought. She said that everyone is different and sometimes your body just makes the decision about how much padding baby needs. While I am def eating more sugar, I don't actually eat much more food than normal. 

My worry is that I was 6 lbs above where I wanted to be when I got pregnant and the idea of having to lose 40 lbs is daunting to say the least. Hopefully breastfeeding works as promised!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wishful like I said in the other post ... placenta ... baby ... water and the boobies, as well as the bodies need to retain fat for breast milk - 20lbs is fine :) It's not like you're gaining 20lbs of fat but you're growing a baby who adds the lbs on!? It seems like Drs/midwives forget this. I've only seemed to gained 14lbs-17lbs so far BUT this is unusual for me - my second son I was on over 28lbs by this point (but he was big) and I can't remember how much with my first, but it was more like 20lbs too. Just let your body do it's thing, especially if you KNOW you are eating well :) 

MommaB - seeing those statistics makes me happy! Obviously, I would like her to hang on until at least 37/28 weeks but to know there is a 90% chance makes you relax a bit.


Hollsarena - I hope you feel better soon :flower: :( 

Skweek - ahh you're so lucky you get to see her again! :) 

As for me - I'm having yet another rubbish day. Getting fed up with all these stupid things trying to ruin stuff. MIL issues etc, but my OH just text me the day before our son's birthday to tell me he now has to work int he morning which was supposed to be OUR family time, before we had a party for Henry in the afternoon with his family. I'm gutted - keep crying over it and I told him I am SO mad because he told me he couldn't go to my brother's 21st meal in september as, he had tomorrow off; yet, I bet he can get the weekend off for his football league game in Birmingham next year. It always feels like no one cares about Henry or is that bothered.


----------



## Mrs.326

Charlie, I'm sorry to hear you're having a bad day :hugs: Hopefully it gets better!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls.. im going to try and forget what dr said and continue what i have been doing!

so sorry charlie!! does your OH have control over when he works.. i know i sometimes get angry at my Dh when he has to go in on saturdays but i realize he has too.. but i am sure when baby comes ill make even more sad faces lol

ps. HAPPY BIRTHDAY HENRY!!! WE SHARE THE SAME BIRTHDAY SO CLEARLY WE ARE AWESOME!! :)


----------



## Bookity

I guess part of my problem is that I started out about 10 lbs heavier than I wanted to be. My image of myself isn't so good. I wish I wasn't so critical.


----------



## CharlieKeys

He is training at the moment but he is his own boss - but he can pick and choose his days off. So weeks ago told him to make sure he has the 11th off! We hardly see him as it is, so the fact he can't even get his birthday off has really pee'd me off :( Now, the only family time we'll get is with all of his family. He works most other weekends so one saturday off in like forever is nothing to ask of him. 

Yaaay Happy Birthday for tomorrow Wishful :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Wishful & Bookity (and anyone else lamenting their weight gain) -- hate to make a silly celebrity reference, but whenever I want to feel better about my weight gain right now, I just google "Jessica Simpson". :) Apparently she gained 70 (!!!!!) pounds during her pregnancy. AND, I'm sure she had top-of-the-line medical care and doctors 24/7, not to mention personal chefs, personal trainers, didn't have to work 40 hours a week, and has more money than most people see in a lifetime. And she still gained 70 (!!!) pounds!! So feel better beautiful ladies -- it could always be worse -- you could be Jessica Simpson who gained 70 lbs and gets confused by cans of "chicken of the sea". :)


----------



## MommaBarry

LMAO Halfthyme :rofl:

You are so right!! It could always be worse!


----------



## Viking15

Anyone else craving spicy food?


----------



## Mrs.326

Viking15 said:


> Anyone else craving spicy food?

YES! YES! YES! I had chips and salsa this morning and a spicy buffalo chicken sandwich for lunch. Yum yum :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Viking15 said:


> Anyone else craving spicy food?

Only my entire pregnancy!!!!

I have been craving wasabi soynuts or hot salsa alot latley.

I have already been through a bottle of tums in a months. And i wonder why?:haha:


----------



## skweek35

As far as spicy foods goes - I am loving pickled onions (if they count) well anything pickled at the moment is good.


----------



## Mrs.326

And now I'm making a post lunch ice cream run :icecream: :blush:


----------



## MommaBarry

Well of course you cant forget the ice cream!! I am out :nope: so I had to settle for a bowl of cereal until OH gets home and we can go grocery shop


----------



## skweek35

DF and I have just had gingerbread men!! they were seriously yummy!!


----------



## Bookity

ice cream sounds good. Why don't I have any??


----------



## CharlieKeys

I just had dominos and now eating cookies ... yum yum :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

I'll pass on the pickled onions (sounds interesting though!).... but OMG gingerbread AND ice cream!? -- genius! I may or may not have just drooled on my desk at work. :drool: 70 lbs here I come!


----------



## Viking15

I've never had a pickled onion. What's it like? I'm usually not a fan of raw onion, but sometimes it's ok on top of other foods. 
I had a pretty spicy Peruvian dish for lunch. It was amazing, but my tongue still doesn't feel "satisfied". My tummy is a bit fiery now, but not unbearable. I'm also obsessed with frozen desserts. Ice cream being my favorite. Graeter's if I can get it. Coconut chip or mint chocolate chip are my favorite flavors. I have tried to cut back to sorbet since it is just 1/3 of the calories. I have a blood orange pint and a passion fruit pint that are both half way gone. So yummy. 
I really hope I passed that 3 hour test. I can't imagine how I would get thru the rest of this pregnancy without ice cream or sorbet. :nope:


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme007 said:


> I'll pass on the pickled onions (sounds interesting though!).... but OMG gingerbread AND ice cream!? -- genius! I may or may not have just drooled on my desk at work. :drool: 70 lbs here I come!

Bluebell actually just had a "Christmas in July" flavor that DH and I devoured!!! It was a mix of gingerbread cookies and vanilla icecream and sprinkles. O.M.G! I wonder if they still have it now that it's August??? Hmm...


----------



## Bookity

I could really go for some orange sherbert right now.. you girls are making me hungry!


----------



## Coleey

Nooooo!!!! Now I want a pepperoni passion pizza with garlic dip!! :( Naughty Charlie!! :rofl: xx


----------



## bexxc

ooooh! ice cream! the last time i was at my parents' house, my dad had this ridiculously good ice cream. it was trader joe's creme brulee ice cream. if you live near a trader joe's i suggest you give it a try!


----------



## Stephers35

Garlic dip! OMG! Yummers!

On the same note, you can get pickled garlic cloves! Delicious! Our state fair is coming up and every year I get the jalapeno pickled garlic. Spicy and delicious! Also, for those looking for spicy and pickled, Trader Joes has kim chi fried rice and it is delicious. I wasn't going to start dinner yet because I was actually eating chips and salsa this afternoon! Now, Im going to have to start the oven. So hungry!

Oh, and my Rhogam shot was ok, but they gave it to me in the tushie. Said it would hurt less. It didn't and I hated it. BLAH!


----------



## ashleywalton

I wish I could eat spicy! I can't wait to be able to eat spicy foods again. I try to eat spicy foods and I just end up with heartburn immediately and it makes me feel sick. Of course, sometimes I can't help it and just do it, but the majority of the time I just pass. Aahhhh....I am such a spicy food eater normally.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

omg you guys reading through this made me SO HUNGRY. its my birthday tomorrow so i plan on eating cake, ice cream and whatever else crosses my path :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Happy Birthday Wishful!!! :cake:

I just ate a giant sweet potatoe with butter, then followed it up with a giant turtle sundae!!!

Im really wanting some jalepeno cornbread atm.

I think all of our babies are going through a growth spurt with all this talk of food :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happppy birthday Wishful :cake: :)


----------



## skweek35

:cake: Happy Birthday Wishful! :cake: 

Oh my gosh - I'm so glad I didnt read all this last night! I've just had breakfast and am ready for another breakfast!!! 
As for that gingerbread cookie and vanilla icecream - well I could devour a pot myself!! It sounds delicious!! 

Just trying to kill time now. Have to phone the hospital for my GTT results after 12pm and its only 11:10am now! Just under an hour to kill before I'm allowed to call. 

*Finger tapping* :haha:


----------



## charlie15

All this talk of food! I'm so jealous that you guys are actually able to eat so much! i have only been able to constantly graze as if i eat a proper meal i feel like I'm stuffed up to my neck and am so uncomfortable! I am getting more hungry now but still can't eat too much :( looking forward to being able to eat a proper meal again with pudding!!

Happy birthday wishful and hope GTT all good Skweek, have mine on Monday, yikes!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Charlie15. 
The drink was not nearly as bad as many made it out to be. Like drinking a thicker/syrupy version of orange lucozade. 
30 minutes to go


----------



## bexxc

happy birthday, wishful!

hope all goes well w/your results, skweek!

i'm in the double digits today! :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

:grr: GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR :grr: 
The Fetal Assessment Unit is not answering their phone!!! I want my results now!! 
:grr: GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR :grr:


----------



## Bookity

Morning! Happy birthday Wishful!

DD went to bed decently last night (around 10:30, so much better than 1-2 am!) and she slept all night long without waking (hurrah!). She got off schedule with the out of town family coming in and then with her teeth coming in I think that helped with the late nights and wakings. But she woke this morning around 8 and is napping now. Hope we are back on track.

Nothing new going on with the other little one. I feel like I have nothing to say in the forum because nothing is going on really, but that's a good thing, right?

A mommy in the other due date group I'm part of (on another website) had her baby boy last week at 26w3d. He's in NICU and sounds like he's doing really well. I was happy to see the survival rates that Momma posted yesterday. Hope everything goes well for her babe too.

Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## AMM1031

Happy Birthday Wishful! 
And to baby Henry! 

Nothing new to report on my end neither, except I FINALY got some of the girls clothes hung up in their closet. My hubby finally helped me clean some stuff out of the spare room...got some more to go but I have to wait for him to get home from work!
Also my belly button is usually REALLY deep and it has offically become an outie :)


----------



## Viking15

Happy Birthday Wishful!


----------



## Stephers35

Skweek! Any news on your gtt?


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay ladies. I've been having lots of contractions and I have MAJOR pain and pressure. I can barely walk due to the pressure. My husband says that my bump looks lower today, then my brother saw me and he said the same thing. I don't know, but I don't feel well.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry you're not feeling well, ashley...but on the bright side, your bump is beyond adorable!


----------



## ashleywalton

bexxc said:


> :hugs: i'm sorry you're not feeling well, ashley...but on the bright side, your bump is beyond adorable!

Thank you! I feel okay as long as I'm laying down or sitting which doesn't happen much with my little girls at home. They are in bed now so I am just trying to rest. I feel huge and today was a lazy day so not the greatest picture of me but oh well...


----------



## Viking15

Pish Posh! Ashley you look great. I am sorry you aren't feeling well. It sounds like you are overdoing things to me. Is there any way you can reach out for some help? Your baby's health is important as is yours. Is there any way you can get help from family or even a babysitter so you can get some rest? Maybe a neighbor even? The advice I always see for someone in your situation is to lay down on your left side, rest, and drink plenty of water to get hydrated. :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Ashley you do look adorbale!!

The thing that concerns me about what you said was that you were feeling pressure. It could be the baby has moved down and is simply pressing against your cervix, but since you are to be on bedrest I dont know that I would pass it off as nothing. If you can make it through the night I think I would ring someone in the morning. I know they will probably have you come in and be moniterd since it is sunday, but better to be safe.

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so as you girls know today was my birthday and my plan was to have a lunch with my immediate family (mom, dad, brothers, husband, niece, and SIL) but when we met up at my brothers house i had a surprise BABY SHOWER! it wasnt huge but everyone i would want to be there was there and we got a lot of great stuff!! funny thing is i didnt have a registry public yet or anything and didnt even now if i would have a shower but i hardly got any duplicits of stuff! got a lot of nice clothes, personalized stuff and my mom and dad got us our crib, car seat AND pack n play! so happy!!!


----------



## Bookity

Wishful that sounds awesome!

Ashley, I agree with Momma. Maybe you are overdoing it a bit and just need some rest and hydration, but what you describe does sound concerning. Maybe you should get checked out.

AFM, DD is sleeping in my lap and screams if I try to carry her to bed, let alone actually get her in there. I feel like crying because I just want to go to SLEEP. :( Wish she would sleep a little deeper and I could get her in bed. Going on 2 hours since she woke me up.


----------



## charlie15

What a great surprise wishful :)

Ashley, have you contacted your Doc/mw? it might be an idea and like others say try to rest. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, that is so sweet! It sounds like it was great and I'm glad they did it :) 
Ashley, how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## CharlieKeys

What a lovely surprise Wishful!! :)

Ashley - hope you're feeling better today? Or that you've managed to speak to your midwife/dr? :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Yes GTT results were fine! No GD! YAY YAY 

Ashley - how are you feeling today? Have you contacted your GP or MW? 

FM - just sitting here watching my bump giggle about! I love seeing the effects of her moving! 
Also looking forward to our growth scan on Wednesday afternoon. If we are allowed to get pics I will ask for a hand or foot pic - I have so many of her body and face and none of her hands or feet. I just love those pics. if I do get pics I will post as soon as I can. 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## bexxc

that's great news, skweek! :happydance:


hope you're feeling better, ashley. :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

Hope you are feeling better soon Ashley xxx


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you everyone.
I haven't talked to my doctor or anything but I rested all night and feel a little better. The pressure isn't as intense. I had a few contractions throughout the night which is normal for me. I did go out in the heat for maybe 15 minutes yesterday and it ridiculously hot here so that may have just set it off for me. Plus, usually my mom is around to help if I need it and she had 1 weekend left before she goes back to work so she is out of town. All should be back to normal tonight. I have an appt scheduled for Friday the 17th but I might be changing it to tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## Bookity

How's everyone feeling today?

Doing good here. Noticing a small amount of reflux, but that's all I've got to complain about.

I really think my one year old like veggietales. She sits perfectly still when I put it in, usually she's all over the place.


----------



## Mrs.326

Great news, Skweek!! 

Ashley, glad to hear the pain has subsidded a bit. Take it easy today and rest up! :)

My pelvis was pretty sore this morning, and his kicks have been a little higher than usual (normally I feel them in my side or down low, but today they've been at or just above my belly button). I'm sure he just changed positions and my body's not used to it yet. This weekend was pretty exciting - we got all of our nursery furniture in and test drove a new car. I drive a Honda CR-V right now and there are a few issues that concern me a bit about having a baby in the backseat (no a/c in the back for one, and in the TX heat that is a necessity!), so we've been looking at larger SUVs that have more bells and whistles and safety features... I'm excited about the idea of getting a new car!


----------



## CharlieKeys

AShley.... guess what! I have immense pressure down there today :( How did you stop yours? I can't even do anything without it being incredibly painful


----------



## charlie15

Good news Skwek about your GTT. 


I've been lucky with reflux and indigestion so far but I'm feeling my tiredness creeping back on me which is a bit annoying as I've so much I need to do! Had my 28 wk mw appt today with my GTT, all good with bubs and me, just need to wait for the results. The only thing is that bubs is pretty settled in the transverse position which is why i am soooo wide!! hopefully a bit of downward rotating happens over the next month! Bubs has been in this position for 2 months now and seems very comfy there, but not for much longer I hope!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mrs - a new car!! Lucky lady! :) and yaay - how close is your nursery to being finished? :)


----------



## Bookity

Going to need a new car too. My Corolla just won't handle 2 car seats and 2 adults and a load of groceries (assuming the trunk space is used up by a double stroller). Still have to figure this one out!


----------



## Mrs.326

CharlieKeys said:


> Mrs - a new car!! Lucky lady! :) and yaay - how close is your nursery to being finished? :)

We should have everything hung and put up in the next 2 weeks or so! We still have to paint some shelves before they can be put up and we're waiting for my father-in-law to get back into town to help out (he's a pilot so he's off working right now), but once he's back we should be good to get everything set up! I am so excited to have it all done finally :)


----------



## ashleywalton

I have not completely gotten rid of the pressure feeling. I don't think it will go away from now til delivery as I had this with my 2nd baby at 30 weeks as well and it didn't go away. The way to make it feel better is to lay down. It hurts when I sit, but when I stand it is beyond painful! I have an appt Friday and I may be changing it for tomorrow or Wednesday depending on what they have open so I can maybe get some answers.

Here's my main worry right now: I was 30 weeks when this started with my 2nd baby and had her at 36 weeks. She was healthy but I was still super worried. My husband is a hunter and his family goes to Idaho the month of September. He plans to go around the time I'd be 33-34 weeks and I am soooo worried that I'll go into labor while he is gone. I don't know if my doctor will be able to ease my mind about this or not.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh I tried lying down and I can still feel her and she keeps head butting my cervix (sorry for tmi) which makes me feel so weird :( I really don't want her earlier than 37 weeks - My 2nd didn't engage right until the end, but I remember this with my first from about 34 weeks and had him at 39 weeks ... can also remember crying a lot cause of being in so much pain with it :(


----------



## ashleywalton

:hugs: to you! I definitely feel your pain. It is miserable. Hopefully one of our doctors can tell us what we can do and we can share so hopefully something will work for us.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ah sorry I completely forgot to reply about your husband :dohh:

Is there anyway this year he could miss it? Especially if you are worried she may come early? How long will it take him to get back to you IF you do go into labour?


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley, I understand your concerns about your DH going out of town. My DH travels a lot for work and his boss was planning to send him on a business trip in November!! I put a stop to that immediately! There's no way I'm letting him drive to another state when I'm that close to my due date. Is this a trip he could miss? Even if you don't go into labor that week, it's better to be safe than to be sorry!


----------



## ashleywalton

It isn't set in stone yet. He is more than willing to not go. He wants to go with me to my doctor appt before he would be going which would be Sept. 7th or so and he wants to see what the doctor says. It's a good 13 hour drive and even if he flew it would take a while for me to even get someone to go out to him to tell him as they would be camping/hunting an hour from the town where I would have to get ahold of their family friends. My labors from start to finish have only been 6 hours each so that would not be enough time for him to get here. Aaahhh....I'll feel horrible if he misses it and I don't have any issues but I'll feel even worse if he misses his last baby being born!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hopefully after the doctor's appointment he'll just want to stick around and it won't be an issue :) That just adds unnecessary stress on you both.


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs.326 said:


> Hopefully after the doctor's appointment he'll just want to stick around and it won't be an issue :) That just adds unnecessary stress on you both.

Agreed. I'm sure he'll end up being too concerned and won't go.


----------



## Viking15

Well, I'm taking the no contact from my MWs' office as good news. I still haven't been told the results from my 3hr GTT test on Thursday. I called twice yesterday looking for the results and was told both times that someone would call me back by the end of the day. No call. I am hoping that since they can't find the time to contact me then I must be all good? 
We toured our hospital on Sunday. It was exciting and fear inducing all at the same time. The birthing suites are pretty nice. The post-partum rooms are teeny tiny. However, they are single rooms so that is good! I hope not to stay long. There were some rooms with Views of the bay and some rooms with small jacuzzi style tubs. I'm going to try my best to do the majority of my labor at home to avoid being harassed by the hospital staff about pitocin and epidurals. I chose a midwife for a reason, but apparently I'm naive in my hopes that she will be able to get the job done according to a friend who is a doula. Of course, she is well trained, but I will still have hospital nurses looking after me who will be pressuring me. I guess I'd rather be at home if I can. We have a jacuzzi tub here too. I just need a birthing ball or stool I guess? I don't know. Just thinking "aloud". 
We had our first Bradley method course on Sunday after the tour as well. My DH wasn't too thrilled about it, but after seeing it will be helpful he wasn't such a sourpuss. He was nervous about it being in someone's private home. The other couples are all doing birth centers. My mom and my DH both said they would be uncomfortable with that, so I consented to a hospital. I'm going to use the only hospital in the area that allows midwives so I'm hoping they will be respectful of me and my wishes. Everyone I know lately has ended up in a c-section. I don't know if it is because of my age group or what. Both of the other mamas on my tour were both doing elective c-sections. No judgement for anyone who wants one, I just don't. I find it scary after having foot surgery almost two years ago. It took over 8 weeks for my incisions to heal up. The recovery from that made me think that childbirth couldn't be worse. They shouldn't be breaking any bones or shaving them down. I guess I'm hoping for slow and steady so I don't tear? I don't like incisions :haha: or stitches! 
I suppose whatever will be will be at this point. I am hoping to be educated and ready with the Bradley method classes. We have a car seat class tonight. My DH is thrilled. :haha: 
What is everyone else doing to be prepared? I feel like I've switched into hyperdrive with 3rd tri starting.


----------



## MamaJo

Due 26th Nov here :happydance: :yellow:


----------



## Bookity

Hope no news is good news Viking. My OBs office doesn't call if test results are normal. They make that clear from the first visit though.

I hope you can labor at home as long as possible. The better to try and get the birth you want. I had no pain relief with my first, though nurses probably weren't inclined to push it because my pain level was pretty low (I was lucky). I got an episiotomy which I didn't feel at the time. Recovery sucked a bit though. I really hope to avoid that. I still need to read up on what I can do to avoid that again. I think slow and steady would help. I pushed DD out rather fast and wish I'd not done that now, lol.


----------



## Bookity

Oh yeah, double digits!

Welcome Mamajo!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:happydance: to double digits bookity :) 

I had my 28 check up today! BP is fine, urine fine, fundal height is 30+ eeeek!!!!, heard her heartbeat, head down, midwife said she could feel her bobbing in and out of my pelvis which explains the intense pressure down there! :)


----------



## Viking15

Welcome Mamajo! 
Bookity, low level pain sounds awesome. :happydance: lucky you! At this point, I'm anxious to know what it will be like. I am a planner by nature and these things you just can't control. I do want to do my best to be prepared though. Know my options and have an arsenal of ways to cope with the pain before going for the epidural. All of my friends recently have been induced and that seems to be the common denominator in the c-section. The contractions are just too strong and painful to handle. Hopefully I'll get a tub and that will help? I hope keeping in relatively fair shape will help too. I've been walking and doing my Fit Pregnancy magazine exercises. My other friends didn't focus on that at all, as their jobs really required so much from them. By the time they got home they were beyond exhausted. Pregnancy is rough! I don't want to do the exercises either, but at this point it is pure laziness if I don't because I have all day to do them. I love being on maternity leave. I am able to get so much more done! I've been cooking to stock the freezer. My DH is so happy to have homecooked food. I have been too exhausted to do it until now. Either the nausea from first tri, or the back pain and exhaustion from work the rest of the time. I do get tired when I over do it, but I'm trying to plan my days out to get things done. 
Speaking of, I need to get the show on the road here. BnB has a tendency to suck my time :) I like spending time with my ladies on here. :friends:


----------



## Mrs.326

My doctor's office tried to call twice yesterday with my results from my 1hr glucost test, but my phone wouldn't answer the call!! I was getting so frustrated, and of course when I called back I got the voicemail and couldn't reach the nurse directly. Grr... hopefully she'll give me a call this morning so I won't have to worry all day.


----------



## MommaBarry

That is so frustrating Mrs.! I hate when phones decide when they think its necessary to pick up. My phone is the opposite. If im outside my phone will not hang up, lol. They have a mind of there own.

Last night I came home from class and my OH had completly re-arranged the bedroom. Something I have been wanting to do for a month now but couldnt due to the large bump on my front :haha: He is soo sweet, and it looks great!! Ahhh nesting mode is starting to kick in. Come on 2 week break from school. This momma wants to do alot of cleaning and re-organizing!


----------



## Bookity

My job that I had during my last pregnancy definitely gave me a workout. And I'm sure all the walking helped progress my early labor (Iwas 7cm 2 hours after I went home from work). I don't know how labor will go this time as I'm no longer working.


----------



## Mrs.326

I finally got my glucose test results... I PASSED! My iron levels also looked good :happydance: Feels good to mark a few things off my list that I don't have to worry about now.


----------



## MommaBarry

WOOHOO Mrs!! :happydance: Grats all around :thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats Mrs! That's great! :)
I'm ready for Friday already. Since I basically stay home and do nothing due to doctors orders I look forward to getting out of the house and going to see the doctor. Husband and I are planning to go pre-register at the hospital and MAYBE do a little shopping after. I have a baby shower and birthday party this weekend so if I'm going to attempt to go I need to get gifts!


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe - Ashley, I'm sure it is rough staying home all the time! Hopefully you can get out this weekend and enjoy yourself :) Are you having a baby shower this weekend, or going to a friend's shower??


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ok girls i am kind of freaking out. i had my bloods taking yesterday and my dr called with me and left a message.

all she said was "there was something i want you to see your primary care physican about. i am mailing it out to you but you can also call the nurses here today when you get the message and they can go over with you"

so of course i freak out because if its anything pregnancy related like GD or something i wouldnt go to my PCP or anything... even if i was anemic or something i would still just go through them...?

so i call the nursing department and they pull up my blood results and she tells me shes looking... and then she asks if she can put me on hold.. on hold for 10 minutes and i am going over all the terrible possibilities... and she comes back and says "all i see is your b-12 is a tiny bit low but it wasnt even highlighted by her and she left no notes for us"

huh??? what is going on. even if it was b12 being low the nurse said i wouldnt have to go see my PCP for that...they would just handle it! of course she left for the day and isnt in tomorrow..

is there any way the nurse couldnt tell me or something? i am so nervous :( :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - I wish there was something I could say that would calm your fears, but I know until you hear it from your doctor that just isn't going to happen. Try to take a deep breath and calm down until you can speak with the doctor. I'm sure if it was anything too serious the nurse would be able to see from your chart/test results. :hugs: try to keep a positive outlook until then!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks MRS. 

the nurse continued on to say that if it was b-12 she cant imagine why she wouldnt just mention it on the phone.. also i wouldnt need to see a PCP about it so i'm guessing its something they cant help me with.. no idea what it could be :(

i'm pretty aggravated that my dr would leave such a message, say that i can call the nurses but then the nurses have no info. either..


----------



## Bookity

Wishful, that sounds so frustrating. Is there any way you can contact your doc at home? It seems terrible that she would say the nurse would have the information when she didn't. Otherwise you have to wait til Thursday?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hopefully it's just a case of your doctor having too much going on and she mindlessly left a message without really thinking it through. I'm sure all is well - you know if it were too serious she would have found a way to get in touch with you or would have at least left a note for the nurses.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks Mrs. It is rough being home all the time. I go to my parents a couple days a week just to get out of the house and my mom helps me with my girls. It is a friends baby shower Sunday. I actually have 2 baby showers the same day, but only going to make it to one. 
I still haven't decided if I'm going to have anything this time around. Last time since I was having another girl we just had a get together to celebrate adding another member to the family. We put on the invitations that we were doing a diaper drawing only. There were a few people that got an outfit or something but it was nice getting a bunch of diapers. So, I'm thinking if we do anything it will be that again. 
Wishful-Hope you get answers soon. That would be so frustrating!


----------



## Mrs.326

I think a diaper shower is a perfect way to welcome a new baby! Plus, it's always nice to have an excuse to get your family and friends together :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i cant talk to her until thursday i guess. i'm pretty sure it cant be pregnancy related since she wants me to see my PCP i just cant decide if thats a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## Bookity

I think it was in the other due date group I'm part of, but someone mentioned a "fill the freezer" shower where guests bring a dish to be frozen so that you have lots of stuff to eat when the little one arrives. That way, if you are on #2 or more and don't really need things, you can still celebrate baby's impending arrival and get something you need (or will at least make life easier!). I think diaper parties are cool too though. Since we have a big chest freezer now, it seems like something I might really want to do.


----------



## bexxc

oh my goodness...i am soooo tired. i'm sure some of you other ladies have to work on your feet all day too and i know i sound like a huge whiner, but today was our first classroom day with kids at school and i've been on my feel all day and they're SCREEEEEEEEEAMING! hope i can stay awake through our birth preparation class tonight.


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, I am sorry about the doctor calling and freaking you out. I hope it is nothing serious! I am sure it isn't, but I hate it when they freak you out like that and then they are so hard to get back on the phone. I still haven't heard my GTT results. I have given up calling to ask about them. I have an appt in the morning, so I am just going to let them know how displeased I am about the lack of communication at that time. It is rude to tell someone that you will get in touch with them by the end of the day and then get huffy with them when they call back because you didn't do your job. I suppose that everything is ok with the results or they would have called me earlier. It's really frustrating that you can't get your own test results.


----------



## Bookity

One week from third tri! Time is flying for me!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wishful - hoping it's nothing and she just got mixed up/confused!! 

Pretty pissed at my OH - he KNOWS I've been struggling sleeping, so last night I actually fell asleep at half 11 (really good for me). He had to get up at half 5 for work, but he bangs around, closes doors really loud, coughs, bangs the ironing board about etc etc and woke my youngest up. So now I've been awake since 5.45am and I've got a busy day today and doubt I will get a nap at all like normal :( I know he's also up early, BUT, he fell asleep at like 9.30pm :(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

Viking15 said:


> Wishful, I am sorry about the doctor calling and freaking you out. I hope it is nothing serious! I am sure it isn't, but I hate it when they freak you out like that and then they are so hard to get back on the phone. I still haven't heard my GTT results. I have given up calling to ask about them. I have an appt in the morning, so I am just going to let them know how displeased I am about the lack of communication at that time. It is rude to tell someone that you will get in touch with them by the end of the day and then get huffy with them when they call back because you didn't do your job. I suppose that everything is ok with the results or they would have called me earlier. It's really frustrating that you can't get your own test results.

exactly! how do they not know that we would be freaking out?! i mean we worry about our bubs constantly and even the idea that something MIGHT be wrong is enough! today felt so long.. i hope i can get some answers tomorrow :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Bookity - that's an awesome shower idea! Thanks for sharing! This is our frist, so we'll have the full blown baby shower this time, but I have friends that are having their 2nd and 3rd children, so this would be perfect for them!

Oh, Charlie! I know EXACTLY how you feel! My DH does that crap, too and I've told him numerous times that it wakes me up and I'd appreciate him at least _trying_ to be quiet. Nothing will put me in a bad mood quicker than him waking me up because he slammed a door shut. He swears he is trying, but I just don't see how that's possible b/c he makes so. much. noise! Sorry you had to go through that this morning. Hopefully you _do_ get a nap and the day is easy for you!


----------



## Stephers35

Wishful-sorry your doc didn't think that through. Sometimes I wonder if I am high maintenance by wanting to know everything that is going on with my little one and with my body. I don't feel like "wait and see" is ever an appropriate answer. Docs make me crazy that way! If there is ever a second child in our future, I think I am going to go with a midwife and interview them before I make any decisions. I tend to be very laid back, so the fact that I complain about not getting enough attention from my doc is a fairly bold statement.

I was thinking about your posts and I really don't think they would refer you to your primary if there was actually something wrong with you or the baby. From what I know, low B12 can be serious for you if not treated. I have a friend who receives injections of B12 because she's a vegetarian. So, maybe they want your regular doc to give you some shots. During pregnancy however, all of our most important nutrients go to the little one, so it might just be a temporary low number. Strange thing for an OBGYN to not be able to correct, but I've realized their scope can be pretty limited.

Sorry this is so long, I just remember freaking out for two weeks and it made me so mad!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah maybe she wants me to get shots and its easier for me to me PCP? dont know why she couldnt of said "your b-12 is low" on the msg though!!

thanks for your message... i really appreciate you girls!


----------



## Bookity

Sorry Charlie! Hope you are able to sneak a nap in somewhere. :hugs:

DD slept well last night. Me not so much. Kept waking up and of course had to pee, lol. Coffee this morning!

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Well I got an hours nap before we had to get up and go out! Which isn't bad but exhausted now lol! OH claims he's trying really hard to be quiet but his 'trying' hard ends up making more noise!?! :dohh: 

How is everyone? :) :dohh:


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies,

Well we've been really busy the last few days trying to sort out the spare room to create our nursery. I'm almost finished sorting my stuff out then its for DF to clear out the cupboard. Then I can start packing babies things in the cupboard and clear the floor. 

We are hopefully going to a few shops to look at various baby bits and bobs and hopefully decide which furniture to order and which nursery bedding set to get. 

We had our growth scan today. According to my LMP dates she is now measuring a whole week bigger - I should be 28 weeks but she is measuring 29wks! Apparently she already weighs 1.3kg / 2.9lbs! 
Was really good to see her and see her moving while I felt it. She is really looking cute!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Congrats Skweek!! I had my 28 week appt on Monday and I'm measuring ahead as well -- about 10 days! My jaw about dropped when they said baby girl weighed 3 pounds already -- I couldn't believe it! Sorry I haven't responded to your posts on the facebook group, I've been a total slacker!

Wishful -- I hate vague doctors! I understand that they're not supposed to leave health sensitive info on a voicemail, but the least they can do is make sure your chart is properly documented on their end. So frustrating! I'm sure everything is ok -- like the others have said, if it were something related to the baby I'm sure they would not refer you to your PCP.

Bookity -- LOVE the fill-the-freezer idea! It's our first, so we're doing a full blown shower thing...but I have some friends in town that are preggo with their 2nd right now and I think that would be perfect for them!

Charlie -- glad you got a nap in! Tell OH he better quiet down or he gets to sleep on the couch. That's what I do....but I get super mean if my sleep is interrupted!

As for me..........as I mentioned above, baby is measuring 10 days ahead, woohoo! That puts me at the end of October, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up in case they don't officially change my due date. My blood pressure was crazy high at the appt, so I had to go for bloodwork and a new prescription. They're also having me do this 24 protein urinalysis where I collect all of my urine for a 24 hour period. I guess it's supposed to rule out pre-eclampsia, and I'm happy to do any test they want....just the thought of walking around work carrying a giant jug of pee all day makes me feel humiliated just thinking about it lol. And the best part is I have to keep it "chilled".....so I just throw it in the office fridge right next to my coworker's creamer and my boss's lunch? lol :dohh: Someone told me once that when you get pregnant, you check your dignity at the door for 9 months and just do whatever they tell you to do........they were right!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

well i heard from my dr. she wants me to see my primary care physican because i have a b-12 deficiency. not sure why the nurse i called said it was a little low because its actually pretty bad. the last time i had it checked at 12 weeks it was fine so atleast i know i havent been suffering awhile and hurting the baby. atleast i hope not :(

will be getting 12 shots until baby comes then a shot once a month for 6 months then i should be good. just wish i could get them at the office because it would be free. to see my PCP its 30 dollars a visit.. 

oh and i wish she just told me on the message so i didnt freak for 24 hours lol


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme - that sounds like quite an ordeal... hopefully it's not a clear jug!! 

I just ordered our infant carrier/car seat!!! YIPPEE! :) I found a gift card in my purse for Bed Bath & Beyond (which is also good for Buy Buy Baby) and I had a 20% off coupon, so the whole thing cost less than $100 with shipping :happydance: So excited to have that checked off the list!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: halfthyme - as long as no one mistakes it for a nice cold drink ;) It's true - getting pregnant, labour, and looking after a baby - all dignity goes the minute you get that BFP!!!

Wishful :hugs: At least you know now!!

Mrs - eek what a good deal!!!!!

p.s there's a fb group? Can anyone join? :flower:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Mrs -- haha, actually it's this yucky opaque yellow. Glad it's not clear! Congrats on your purchase -- what a smokin deal! I may need to rethink my choice of carrier.....it's so freakishly expensive!


Charlie -- haha that would be soo awful! "hmmm.....lemonade, yummy!" And yes please, anyone can join the November due dates fb group -- the more the merrier!! :flower: Just PM me your email address so I can find you on facebook; I have to add you as a friend on fb and then I can add you to the group. Sadly, I kind of let it die down the past few weeks....we need you to liven it up!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh, halfthyme! i'm sorry. i think i would just stay home that day! it would be hard to explain my giant pee jug to second graders! if i told them it was anything else, they'd probably want some! :haha:


----------



## charlie15

Half thyme, you're so right....what dignity? the thing is my OH now thinks it's fine to loose his too!! well i suppose it keeps me in company with my bodily functions!!

Wishful, glad you know what it is now, can't believe you guys have to pay for B12 injections at all let alone while you're pregnant, crazy!

Is anyone getting bad lower back pain?? Mine can get pretty bad now so I'm thinking of getting a support belt so that i can carry on working for another 6 weeks...12 hr shifts in A&E are awful when the backache kicks in.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha yeah we pay for everything in the states. i just started putting money away for the birth... he will cost 5000. i mean its nothing compared to what you get in return but it should be free in my book, since we pay so much for insurance. oh well.

i have been starvinggg the past two days.. i think baby is really growing right now!! i cant seem to eat enough... gotta go shopping and get healthier snacks to graze on!


----------



## Viking15

Charlie15, I've had a support belt for a long time now. It does help, however I couldn't leave it on for more than a few hours because then the belt itself starts to cause me pain. I wear it for a couple of hours and then take it off. When the ache starts again I put it back on. I feel for you. I'm a flight attendant and the last few trips I did were horrendously painful. I have been put on maternity leave and it's not so bad now. I wear my belt when walking the dog for exercise every day and if I need to take a long shopping trip ( like baby registry ).


----------



## Viking15

I went to the MW yesterday and was told I passed my GTT three hour test, however one of my levels was elevated. You are allowed to have one, but more than that then you are diagnosed with GD. So no GD. None the less the MW asked me to alter my diet to eliminate most carbs. She is concerned about the baby growing too big and therefore being difficult to deliver. So major bummer. I'm back to eating the way I was before getting preggers. It is definitely healthier, but it's SO hard! Eliminating the carbs is hard not preggers, but when I get ravenous it is hard not to grab something easy and quick to eat. I ate lots of fruit last night because I got hungry staying up late with my DH. I had taken a 3 hour nap so I wasn't tired at the normal time. Ugh. I'm hungry again now. So I guess I'd better be proactive and get up and eat something healthy before getting ravenous and eating something bad. 
I just wanted to update y'all and let you know you may not have GD and still get asked to change your eating habits. I managed to only gain 4 lbs this past month which is an improvement, but I've now gained a whopping total of 39 lbs. :nope:


----------



## hollsarena

Here are a few pictures I took of Evans room:) It was hard to get a good shot because the room is so small. I have sheets that match PERFECT but don't have a mattress to put them on yet! I'm SO EXCITED:)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0064.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0066.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0067.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishfulmom2b

LOVE IT!! love the orange leafs especially! i went with dark espresso furniture too and looking at your photos made me even happier i did.. looks so nice!

@viking sorry about your restriction of carbs.. as i type this i am eating a bagel. i know i need to cut carbs too but they fill me up and you are right, they are easier.. hang in there you are doing a good job! this stuff ain't easy!


----------



## Mrs.326

Sorry to hear about the carb restrictions as well, Viking. :( I can't imagine! 

Holls, I love the nursery!! What a beautiful color scheme! 

I found my first stretch mark :nope: And not any place I would have expected it.... it's on my rear! :blush: I guess my booty has gotten a bit bigger, but I didn't think it had grown _that_ much! Needless to say, I started paying extra attention to my backside when lathering up with lotion this morning.


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry, viking :hugs: it is really difficult to keep it healthy all the time- especially when you're hungry RIGHT NOW!

holl- the nursery looks FANTASTIC!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

Sorry to hear viking. Eliminating carbs would be next to impossible for me! Good luck!


----------



## Stephers35

Sorry about the carbs Viking! Didn't you say previously that you were on low carb before your BFP? I was as well and I'm up 28 lbs and I can honestly say that I do not eat very much, but I have added a lot of sugar! 

It's so hard to cook low carb, much less pregnant. Hopefully you can do some grilling to help keep things easy!


----------



## charlie15

Viking15 said:


> Charlie15, I've had a support belt for a long time now. It does help, however I couldn't leave it on for more than a few hours because then the belt itself starts to cause me pain. I wear it for a couple of hours and then take it off. When the ache starts again I put it back on. I feel for you. I'm a flight attendant and the last few trips I did were horrendously painful. I have been put on maternity leave and it's not so bad now. I wear my belt when walking the dog for exercise every day and if I need to take a long shopping trip ( like baby registry ).

Thanks for that Viking, I think i will have to order one to get through my shifts, both our lines of work mean we are on are feet a lot! but i think i would probably have more opportunity to have a sit down when needed than you did! hope the earlier mat leave is helping. My problem with my back is that I have to lie on my side to get any relief so if this belt helps, even if only for a few hours that would be such a relief!

About your low carb diet, have you tried increasing the amount of protein instead as protein fills you up more than carbs and for longer and baby needs loads of that now!


----------



## charlie15

i love the pics of the nursery, very impressive, love the tree! puts me to shame!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Bexxc - :rofl: @ the pee bottle explanation to class! My last class would be the same! :rofl: 

Charlie15 - shall we start an 'aching back' club? Just sitting here now my back is killing me! I think all the nursery shopping today has taken it out of my back now! I will have to invest in a belt of some sort. 

Viking - so sorry to hear about your dietry restrictions. Yup it's more difficult when we are preggers to cut out carbs esp! Hang in there, the light at the end of the tunnel is right ahead! Not long now! 

Holls - LOVE your nursery! 

We went out this morning to look at a few bits and bobs for the nursery - cotbed, dresser/changer, carseat and carrycot. 
Well lets just say that after being in mothercare - my braincells are fried! So much information to take in! Really glad DF was with me. 
We also bought the bedding set today, but there are still a few more bits to get from the range. Will most likely buy them online.


----------



## charlie15

Yep an aching back club so we can all moan together!! I have just ordered a belt so will let you know if it makes any difference, fingers crossed!


----------



## MommaBarry

My LO has had the hiccups for the last 5 minutes. Wouldn't be so bad if she wasnt low in my pelvis atm :haha:

Tonight I take my last final for the term and then im on my two week break!!
I can't wait! This momma is in full nesting mode and wants to clean and organize without feeling guilty that I should be studying.


----------



## Bookity

My tailbone hurts! No achey back (didn't have that until labor with my last pregnancy, I think it would make me nervous to have now, LOL).

That is a super cute nursery Holls. Won't be doing that this time around since my girls will share. Probably won't even get crib bedding set this time around because it's mostly useless to get the set since the comforter can't be used (until much later) and bumpers are supposed to be a no no too.


----------



## ashleywalton

Bookity said:


> My tailbone hurts! No achey back (didn't have that until labor with my last pregnancy, I think it would make me nervous to have now, LOL).
> 
> That is a super cute nursery Holls. Won't be doing that this time around since my girls will share. Probably won't even get crib bedding set this time around because it's mostly useless to get the set since the comforter can't be used (until much later) and bumpers are supposed to be a no no too.

My tailbone hurts as well. Plus have an achey lower back. I go to the doctor tomorrow and I feel like I have a huge list of complaints to tell him about. He better be ready! ;)


----------



## Bookity

My tailbone has given me problems for a long time. Ever since I was 12/13 yrs old and jumped off a deck onto some freshly rained on hard packed sand, right on my butt! What an idiot move. Took months to heal and seems rather prone to re-injury. I always assumed I bruised it, but never got x-rays or anything, so it could very well have broken and not healed correctly. Thankfully though, it gave me no trouble when DD1 was born!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Holls -- love the nursery! The colors are great and I love how simple it is.

Viking -- Sorry to hear about the diet restrictions...that really blows. I'm not gonna lie, as I was reading your post I sincerely felt very sad....like a child whose lollipop got taken away lol. Do you have any fav low-carb recipes you can share? I'm thinking I need to cut back anyway and need some new fresh ideas. Also, (sorry this is a forever post) since you work in the airline industry, what are your thoughts on traveling with infants? We are going to try and make the most of my maternity leave and fly home to Cali for a nice long visit at Christmas, but my LO will (theoretically) only be 6-8 weeks at that point. Will I be exposing her to a cesspool of germs? We thought about driving, but I'm not sure 14 hours on the road is a fab idea either. Thoughts?

Skweek -- do you have pics of the bedding set? I wanna see! (or did you post them already and I'm blind?)

I ran out of breath walking from my car to my office this morning. :blush: I'm going to attempt going back to the gym this weekend and at least get some cardio in....I really think/hope it will help with the aches (and running out of breath!). I'm also trying to find a water aerobics class that will work with my schedule -- anyone tried this?


----------



## skweek35

charlie15 said:


> Yep an aching back club so we can all moan together!! I have just ordered a belt so will let you know if it makes any difference, fingers crossed!

 
Where did you order your belt from?


----------



## skweek35

Here we go ladies, This is the bedding set we landed up getting in the end 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-bedtime-hugs-nursery-bundle/773103800/type-i/ 

We still have a few more bits to get from the range but will order them when we are ready.


----------



## Mrs.326

So glad you found bedding you like, Skweek. Unfortunately the link doesn't work, but I'm sure it's cute :)


----------



## skweek35

oh no!! Will see if I can add a pic then or will need to take a photo tomorrow and load that one.


----------



## AMM1031

So I failed my one hour test and now I have to go for the 3 hour next week. Also found out I am anemic so its Iron pills 3x a day! UGGGH...hopefully I pass the 3 hour...also had a blackout yesterday, kinda scary and annoying, but the dr said i was probably overheated, dehydrated and didnt eat very well, along with being anemic :( Man I have issues this pregnancy...
I have the support belt and it does work wonders...
Also tomorrow is my last day of work, then I become an offical SAHM...YEAH


----------



## MommyH

hollsarena said:


> Here are a few pictures I took of Evans room:) It was hard to get a good shot because the room is so small. I have sheets that match PERFECT but don't have a mattress to put them on yet! I'm SO EXCITED:)


Where did you get the tree mural?! I love it!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

anyone taking ambien to sleep? i think i want to get on it but i am terrified to bring it up to my dr. i feel like if i ask for it she will think i'm some pill popper, when in fact i hate even taking tylonal. but i am not sleeping. like really, really not sleeping. 2 hours a day isnt cutting it. unisom and benedryl do absolutly nothing.. not even sre ambien will but i feel lost and really depressed about all this. it went from an annoyance to a worry to now a full panic.. like when will i sleep more then 2 hours???? the stress isnt good but i feel like i wont be able to get the courage to ask my dr...??


----------



## Bookity

Don't worry wishful, your doc is there to help you. Sleep is important! Sorry you are having such trouble sleeping.


----------



## bexxc

AMM1031 said:


> So I failed my one hour test and now I have to go for the 3 hour next week. Also found out I am anemic so its Iron pills 3x a day! UGGGH...hopefully I pass the 3 hour...also had a blackout yesterday, kinda scary and annoying, but the dr said i was probably overheated, dehydrated and didnt eat very well, along with being anemic :( Man I have issues this pregnancy...
> I have the support belt and it does work wonders...
> Also tomorrow is my last day of work, then I become an offical SAHM...YEAH

:hugs: i'm sorry you're having a rough time. your body is definitely working for three! :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

skweek35 said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Yep an aching back club so we can all moan together!! I have just ordered a belt so will let you know if it makes any difference, fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Where did you order your belt from?Click to expand...

I ordered the Universal Maternity Belt from Amazon. I looked through quite a few and this looks more supportive than some others. The one my midwife recommended was the Emma Jane one, but it looks quite small and doesn't get the best reviews. Hopefully it will be here soon as back to work Monday!


----------



## charlie15

AMM1031, sounds very tough for you, as much as twins are amazing, I'm sure they take there toll on your body, not sure I could handle a twin pregnancy! Hope you feel better with all that iron and no more work :)


----------



## Viking15

Half, flying with a young baby appears to be pretty easy. I haven't seen many people attempt it though. They seem to do the best because they sleep lots. It may depend on your baby. My sister's first had colic and there was no way she would have done it. I did have a lady with an 8 week old who was an angel back in June and she was traveling back from Hawaii. If you are going to do it then make sure you have the baby sucking on something during takeoff, ascent, descent, and landing. The change in altitude and therefore the change in pressure really tends to make most children scream in pain because they don't know how to equalize the pressure on their own. Swallowing is a good way to help. Please don't travel if your baby is congested. It will make the experience very uncomfortable for those little ears and there won't be anyway for anyone to help with that on the plane. I am all for BFing and I can't imagine anyone objecting to it on my airline. However, I did see an article of a F/A freaking out about it on another carrier and kicking the mom off. Absolutely incredible. However, to avoid that particular issue just bring a little something to cover up. Just draping a baby blanket over your shoulder would be fine. If you travel with your DH you will have a buffer anyhow from your seat mates. Now, for the stroller, yes, check it at the gate of departure down by the aircraft door for most carriers including mine. You can also check your car seat there if you want to lug it that far. For a baby that young I would say it's unnecessary to buy it an airplane seat unless you are going to travel for 10 hours. The older ones I do prefer them to have a seat as they don't want to sit and will squirm and mom and dad have a hard time holding them safely for takeoff and landing. Children are used to sitting in car seats and are much more cooperative when strapped in safely. They don't understand the the airplane will be breaking from 200 mph. Also the threat of an aborted takeoff or landing is also very real, but uncommon. Those are unpredictable and may cause erratic aircraft movement as the pilots are just trying to keep everyone safe. You never know when that may happen. I guess I could go on and on, but I will not bore you all to tears. You are the mom. You will make the best decisions for you, and everything will be just fine. As for the germs, yeah, there are lots of those. I got sick a lot the first two years of flying until I built up a good immunity. However, I was fairly sleep deprived and that doesn't help. You will be giving your baby your antibodies thru the breastmilk if you are planning to do that which if I remember correctly you are. I think if we end up traveling that early and it appears my DH thinks it's a fab idea to take the baby to Peru to see the family there, then I would do my best to disinfect the traytable and armrests and carry hand sanitizer. I have to admit the bathrooms are cesspools, but a good hand washing and using the paper towel to open the door after using them is key. That is what I do. Here I go again. I'll stop now. Any more questions and I'll do my best to answer. 
I hope I didn't turn anyone off of air travel :haha: If I thought it was so bad I wouldn't do it for a living :winkwink:


----------



## MommaBarry

Wishful I take bedadryl to sleep. I take two in the evening before I go to bed and about an hour I sleep through the night! And LO still moves around tons so its not effecting her. Talk to your doc, they will not think your a pill popper. Insomnia is one of the number one complaints of pregnacy.

I am done taking all my finals and all my grades are in......I got all A's :happydance: 

And im officially in third tri!! Docs appointment today :flower:


----------



## AMM1031

Congrats MommaB, All A's is awesome and congrats on 3rd trimester.....


----------



## hollsarena

MommyH said:


> hollsarena said:
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took of Evans room:) It was hard to get a good shot because the room is so small. I have sheets that match PERFECT but don't have a mattress to put them on yet! I'm SO EXCITED:)
> 
> 
> Where did you get the tree mural?! I love it!!Click to expand...


I got it from Ebay! The one I ordered you get to pick the trunk colors and the leaf colors!!! Thanks everyone for all the compliments!!! I'm happy with how it has turned out! Can't wait to get the sheets on to complete the look. Heres the link to the tree if you want it!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wall-Decor-Decal-Sticker-Removable-vinyl-large-tree-76-/140536078985?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item20b89a6289


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - My doctor prescribed ambien for me when I told her about my insomnia. I only took it once (it did not help me sleep), but I found that over the counter unisom and b6 combination works wonders (it's also great for nausea!)!! If you're afraid to ask your doctor for ambien, I'd try unisom... if that doesn't work, as her for ambien! I'm sure you will not get any grief over it ;)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Wishful -- I've been taking ambien for years for insomnia, I've never been a good sleeper. It has been a life saver, especially during pregnancy! Definitely ask your doctor -- if he has concerns with you being a pill popper I'm sure he'll let you know (although I highly doubt he will! You should see the list of stuff I take). It's important for your baby that you get enough rest! :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Viking -- you are a doll, thank you for all the well thought out information! I really appreciate it!! I think we will definitely play it by ear and see what challenges baby brings when she arrives. It's really nice to know that it might be a good option...especially on a quick two hour flight. I really want to babywear, and I'm hoping that will make air travel that much easier and safer. We'll see if it actually happens though.....I've known so many women who are dead set on babywearing and give it up after a few days (not unlike breastfeeding!). 

Thanks again, and I may have more questions as the time draws nearer! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!

Doc appointment went well today. Im measuring at 29/30 weeks, just a little ahead of myself but here is the news!
Today she scheduled my c-section for November 2nd provided all keeps going as is! So thats just one week before muy due date. And I start seeing the docs every other week now. 

It just hit me how fast this is going to fly by now! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, MommaBarry! That's so exciting! Part of me would really love to already know when his birthday will be... I'm not too big on surprises. And time is definitely flying... not much longer!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks guys... tried unisom again last night and no luck. not sure if i should wait for my next appt (sept 4th) or call in and try and see someone sooner


----------



## Mrs.326

I'd definitely give your doctor a call. No sense in suffering any longer than you have to.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Wishful -- call and request the Rx from a nurse, that will save you a trip to the doc and a co-pay and the nurses will usually get the doc's approval on the Rx and call it in to the pharmacy for you.

MommaB -- OMG how exciting!!! Congrats!!


----------



## bexxc

mommab!!! congrats on your newly scheduled arrival date! how exciting!


----------



## MommaBarry

We are so excited! But at the same time so unprepared. We only have 11 weeks and thats if she stays in there until the 2nd...eeekkk!!


----------



## Bookity

Wishful, I'm with Halfthyme. You should be able to request an Rx from the nurse. That's how I got my zofran!


----------



## ashleywalton

Well ladies, I had my Dr appt today and I have gained a total of 20 lbs now and he said that was good. I told him about the pressure and he told me as long as there is no bleeding not to worry and to "take it easy". So, I go back in 3 weeks on September 7th. At that time I'll be 32 weeks. It is crazy to think that as of today I could have her in as little as 8 weeks! I'm ready! 
MommaBarry-How exciting! That is my due date! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I am looking forward to seeing all our 'This is it' posts! and pictures of all the november arrivals :) Though it seems to have slowed down now :(


----------



## bexxc

seeing how many weeks people have left has made me a little nervous! :haha: there was a long time when i honestly thought i would never get the chance to be a mom and knowing it's going to be here so soon is just so surreal!


----------



## Bookity

Anywhere from 11-15 weeks to go! Crazy! Almost to third tri, just a few more days!


----------



## Viking15

bexxc said:


> seeing how many weeks people have left has made me a little nervous! :haha: there was a long time when i honestly thought i would never get the chance to be a mom and knowing it's going to be here so soon is just so surreal!

I know. I'm panicking slightly about getting everything done. :dohh:


----------



## Coleey

Starting to feel nervous here too as I can't believe how quick this year has gone! :wacko: xx


----------



## charlie15

Me too, trying to stay calm but yep making me nervous for sure that in as little as a couple of months could be a mum!!

How do you guys in the states sleep in the heat....it's boiling over here in London tonight. All the windows open and a little fan going, i'm so hot and uncomfortable just cannot get to sleep :(


----------



## Bookity

It's cooled off a lot in the last week where I am. Lots of needed rain has come thru and cooled us off. My electric bill is suffering. We have a window ac unit in the dining room and 3 fans circulating air around the house.


----------



## Stephers35

10 weeks, 6days to go! I cant wait! I'm very uncomfortable and just want to meet my girl. Ready to count fingers and toes and make sure everything is ok. 

I might need to try one of those support things...she's heavy!


----------



## Viking15

The only way I could survive summer is with A/C.  It's 9:30 am and it's only 83, but with 92% humidity it feels like 96 already.


----------



## bexxc

27 weeks today :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Yay bexxc! I always feel good when I go over to the next week. I can't believe I'm going to be 30 weeks Friday. Then it really kicks in. In fact when I was at my doctor appt. I was thinking "oh my gosh I'm going to have another baby soon!" Then, I start going through the list in my mind of the things that still need to be done....Aaahhhh! Exciting! I'm not too anxious YET.....


----------



## bexxc

it does feel great to get closer and hit the next milestone. i'm getting a little nervous that i'll be a terrible mom or something. i've wanted this for so long! it would be the worst thing ever to suck at it! :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

That made me laugh! You will be a great mom! Everyone has those worries or some type of worry I am sure. I worry how I will manage my time with all 3. Once my husband goes back to work I am going to be nervous. But, I was worried about the same thing when I was pregnant with my 2nd everything has worked out great! So, I'm sure this will be the same! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ashley - I'm the same ... I feel like I've just gotten used to how to manage TWO .... but now it's going to be THREE! :shock: OH is taking his two weeks paternity and after that it's us on our own, as long as MIL doesn't keep interfering and bugging me we'll be fine! :haha: 

Bex - YOu can never be a terrible mum - things we do are the best choices we make for our babies. Don't let other people's opinions on things make you feel otherwise, ignore comments from other people if they are interfering and trust YOUR own instinct. If it's not with you now, it will be when bubs is born :) It's harder to think like that when you are completely overwhelmed with your first, but by the time you get to any subsequent kids you're like screw other people - I'll do what's best for me and my baby :flower:


----------



## bexxc

i need your help with names, ladies. we've had a girl's name picked out forever, but we've really had a difficult time with a boy's name. i think we've finally settled on eli, but i can't come up with a good middle name, so please feel free to fill in the blank...

eli _____ cox


----------



## Stephers35

bexxc said:


> i need your help with names, ladies. we've had a girl's name picked out forever, but we've really had a difficult time with a boy's name. i think we've finally settled on eli, but i can't come up with a good middle name, so please feel free to fill in the blank...
> 
> eli _____ cox

Eli Emerson?


----------



## ashleywalton

I love Michael and Matthew for middle names for boys.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hey ladies... hope you all had a great weekend. i spent all saturday and sunday solely with my husband. i think we are both realizing that life is going to get real hectic (in a good way) soon and we want to spend our last weekends together. we went on walks and even red in bed.. something we won't be doing much of soon!

i am too starting to get nervous about being a mom. i can't wait to meet my son and i've dreamed of him for what seems like forever.. that it is pretty surreal that i'll be a mom in about 12 weeks... ahhh. i try to stay positive but i worry about being on my own every day.. and going a bit stir crazy.

i think its normal to wonder "will i be a good mom?" but my mom made a good point... the moms that arent going to be "good moms" dont ever ask that question... its shows, in fact that we will be GREAT MOMS! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Eli James Cox

Eli Joel Cox

Eli Andrew Cox

Eli Mathew Cox

Eli Davis Cox (prob my fave)


----------



## Mrs.326

charlie15 said:


> How do you guys in the states sleep in the heat....it's boiling over here in London tonight. All the windows open and a little fan going, i'm so hot and uncomfortable just cannot get to sleep :(

Charlie - It would be absolutely impossible to sleep here without our A/C. Our bills have been much higher this summer than ever before... I'm just so hot. And DH is out of town for the week on business... I don't know how single moms do it - I have much more respect for them now. I _need_ my hubby to come home and take care of me! 



MommaBarry said:


> Eli James Cox
> 
> Eli Joel Cox
> 
> Eli Andrew Cox
> 
> Eli Mathew Cox
> 
> Eli Davis Cox (prob my fave)

I agree... I think Eli Davis is a great name, but then again I'm partial to that name :) Matthew is also a great choice.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I agree, with the time creeping up so quickly on us, I am becoming more and more anxious about the birth and how I will know what to do. 
There is still so much we need to do and so little time. I was hoping to have her room finished and ready to go by the end of next week but doesnt look like that will happen. Hoping to order her cotbed and changer/dresser by the end of next week, so might spend a weekend or 2 sorting her room after I go back to work/school. 

I agree Eli Davis Cox is a good choice. We are still undecided on her name - even after I thought we had settled on her name. So now we have a short list of names and are still umming and arring about different combinations. 

I'm really glad the weather is cooler this week. Temps reached 40'C here in Kent this past weekend!! And no AC in the house!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hey ladies....I need your help! How are you deciding on a car seat? Are you doing a carrier-type seat so you won't need to transfer baby (but then you'll probably have to buy a new carseat sooner when baby grows out of the infant carrier)? Or are you doing a convertible that will grow with baby (but then I'm guessing you'll have to transfer baby from carrier to carseat each time?)?

I'm totally stuck! I've been planning on a Chicco, but they're super pricey and we'll have to just buy another seat in a few months...which does not excite me. However, can you really put a price on your child's safety? I guess that's what these companies want you to think so they can exploit it. Anyway.....any thoughts/opinions welcome on how you decided to go with your seat/carrier!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i got the chicco keyfit 30 meaning they can technically stay in it until they are 30lbs. there is a keyfit 22 too which is up tp 22 pounds. i have heard a lot of great reviews of chiccos and they always do very well on safety. my brother loves his two chiccos for my niece!

what insurance do you have? my health insurance sends a carseat as well.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Wishful -- that's what I was looking at as well. My sister gave me an extra base she had, and also I watched her SUV roll off the highway a few winters ago and her 2 month old in the keyfit30 was completely unharmed, while the vehicle was totalled. From that experience I'd just always planned on the keyfit30, but now I'm rethinking because of having to buy another one so soon.......technically it will hold them to 30 pounds, but I think lengthwise, most infants will grow out of the car seat well in advance the weight limit. Still though, the safety really can't be beat....I think they are one of the only carseats that actually do crash tests at highway speeds ~65MPH (the national requirement is only at 35 MPH).

I have Cigna for insurance -- that would be awesome if they sent a carseat! I've never heard of that!


----------



## Mrs.326

We're getting a Chicco Keyfit30 as well. I know it sucks to have to buy 2 car seats, but ultimately the price to not have to wake the baby when getting in and out of the car when they're so young is worth it in my opinion. Unless you plan on baby wearing? Then a convertible car seat may be worth it...


----------



## AMM1031

HalfThyme007 said:


> Wishful -- that's what I was looking at as well. My sister gave me an extra base she had, and also I watched her SUV roll off the highway a few winters ago and her 2 month old in the keyfit30 was completely unharmed, while the vehicle was totalled. From that experience I'd just always planned on the keyfit30, but now I'm rethinking because of having to buy another one so soon.......technically it will hold them to 30 pounds, but I think lengthwise, most infants will grow out of the car seat well in advance the weight limit. Still though, the safety really can't be beat....I think they are one of the only carseats that actually do crash tests at highway speeds ~65MPH (the national requirement is only at 35 MPH).
> 
> I have Cigna for insurance -- that would be awesome if they sent a carseat! I've never heard of that!



Lengthwise babies can rear face for AWHILE...it will hurt your legs to sit that way but babies like to be folded up, they feel more secure...that is why the car seats are going to higher weights,and they recommand rearfacing til the age of 2 now, which is about 30lbs. I wouldnt worry about them lenghtwise....I would go with th Chicco 30 and use it til they reach the age limit, we are resuing my sons which is the Flex Loc, and I love the seat but its a pain to get in and out of the car since the latch is on the front, but we are using it again since it is still good for another 2 years. and we bought a matching one....we are making it moregirly tho since we are having girls, and they are black an grey.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah thats another thing.. i like that i can snap the carseat out and take it inside with me... esp. when visiting people or going to the drs etc.

i am also getting a proper stroller, but for the fist few months using one of these: https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41GJ1wonVYL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

my brother and SIL are letting me borrow though so i can understand why people wouldnt want to get both...


----------



## Mrs.326

The Baby Jogger City Mini also works with the Chicco Keyfit30. You do have to buy an attachment so the carseat can snap into place, but it's kind of neat to only need 1 stroller (good for the infant carriers, then the attachment can be removed and it's a regular jogging stroller). Although, everyone's needs are different so I don't know that it'd work for everyone. It is a good option though :)


----------



## Bookity

We got the keyfit 30 travel system for our first and will be using it again. DD was in until about 9 months because she grows like a weed! But you really can't beat safety. I was concerned about the price too, but what helped convince me was that I paid for more than half with gift cards from my baby shower. I'm so glad I can use it again for this one. Really feel I'm getting my money's worth.

I think infant car seats are really excellent in that if baby falls asleep in it, you don't have to risk waking him/her and you can take them inside to finish their nap. ;)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

you make a great point too bookity! my dad use to have to drive me around to fall asleep when i was between 3 and 6 months.. lol.. i was difficult :winkwink:

and MRS someone told me about that jogger too!! if i wasnt getting the snap and go for free i would of prob. done that.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Thanks guys, that's just what I needed to hear! I really, really like the idea of being able to keep baby in one place and not risk waking her up and/or getting cold during the transfer. And, I really think you can't go wrong with Chicco.....so I think I'm gonna stick with my plan to get one. :)


FYI: If any of you haven't purchased yet -- Babies R Us is having a 20% off sale today (anything over $125) with online orders and free shipping, which could make these KeyFit30s a bit more affordable!


----------



## Viking15

Half, I know you have already made a decision, but I definitely want the infant bucket seat as well. Someone gave me their snap n go stroller to use, and the hospital gives us a free infant seat. Whether we will end up using that one or not is to be determined still as we don't know what it will be. They don't seem to know because it changes constantly. I figure we can get her home in the one the hospital gives us and then decide from there. If it snaps into a base then will will probably use it. If it doesn't then we will buy one that does and give the seat to my parents to use in their minivan. I want the kind that snaps into a base for ease of use. We are going to register for a convertible seat, but honestly most of the stuff on there is expensive so I doubt anyone will purchase it. My parents have already gotten us the glider, and my DH's family is in Peru. I don't expect any of them to buy us anything. I put lots of stuff on the registry thinking about the completion discount I heard people talk about, but we will be out plenty of cash here at the beginning and can always purchase the convertible seats later. We will need one for each car. UGH. Babies are expensive! But the convenience of not waking a sleeping baby is worth it at least to me.


----------



## janna

Pretty much agree with everyone else... We loved having an infant bucket seat for DD1 (so much easier for getting in/out of the car). We have the Chicco keyfit 22 (no 30 in Canada), but used it right until her 1st birthday (in retrospect, we could have used it longer.... She is 17 months now and just hitting 23lbs. I think it would have been just fine until 15 months or so). She's still rear facing in a convertible seat now... So much safer for their little necks and spines. (will keep her RFing as long as possible/she's happy... But at least until 2yrs old)


----------



## Mrs.326

YAY!!! Just 99 days to go for me :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

congrats on double digits, mrs!! :happydance:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats MRS!! doesnt it feel so good to be out of triple digits?
just took a walk and no braxton hicks or cramping.. it was much more enjoyable!


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah yes, it's so nice! I've just reached that uncomfortable stage. I've had back pain, but up until about 2 weeks ago the chiropractor was enough to keep it at bay, but now it's constant because of the stretching, expanding, and extra weight. 99 days at this point seems so much better that 100 :haha: Don't get me wrong, I've got plenty of patience for this little guy to keep cooking, but I'll be happy when he's here :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Viking & Janna -- thanks for reaffirming! I appreciate the opinions and information. Babies ARE expensive! It just blows me away. I think my MIL is going to spring for the carseat, as she was asking what I wanted.....so it will be nice to have that covered, but I still feel uncomfortable with her spending so much money.

Congrats on double digits Mrs!!! Your Thanksgiving turkey is getting close to being cooked! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Thats awewome HalfT. Parents and in laws are the best! My mother is purchasing our co-sleeper and my grandma is buying us a swing (a real life saver) So the only big items I will have to purchase (if I dont get them at my showers) is the car seat and my breast pump.
As far as carseats go we have registered for the graco snugfit 30 in a nuteral color.


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats on double digits MRS.! It feels like things are speeding up a bit now! I can't believe we are nearing the end of August! We have our birthing/parenting class in a few weeks and I can't believe it's almost here! I now have two showers (MIL is driving me batty!) and hope that we get some useful stuff for our Amara. I too feel badly about accepting the expensive stuff, but I know that both sides of our family are very excited and want to participate. My mother shows love through gifts, so I think she is going to buy the breast pump. Every little thing adds a BIG expense. I have to say though that I am most looking forward to the cute little outfits...We randomly received a carters catalog in the mail yesterday and just about lost our minds. DH thought it was funny to pick out the baby that he wants. Oh my. I just laughed. Neither of us were particulary attractive babies:(

I have a new issue today! How fun, right? I woke up at 4am and tossed my cookies three times. I still feel a little iffy. Baby girl was spinning around and punching and kicking so hard. I couldn't believe it. It hurt and we could see both hands and both feet sticking out different sides of the belly. Looked like a scene from alien. I think she was kicking my stomach and things just happened. I wasn't looking for morning sickness again. Now, I'm having hot flashes. Ugh. I remember being very sympathetic to pregnant coworkers, but I now feel like I could have done more.


----------



## bexxc

halfthyme- thanks for the heads-up on the sale! we decided to buy our travel system yesterday. so glad you said something. you definitely saved us some cash! :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i know what you mean about parents and in-laws spending too much. my parents bought so much (crib, carseat, and pack n play) and they don't have a lot of money either. i think they are just so excited. plus my moms parents bought the crib for my brothers and i, so i think it was sentimental. also with the car seat, i am sure everyone wants a safe and good brand car seat for baby :)

so for first time mommys or mommys that have moved etc... with you guys be meeting with babies dr before he is born? should i put this on my to due list now or do i have time to call up?? i know where i am going at least lol


ps. i should edit that i only thought my parents were buying the crib.. at my shower i gave my mom i look like... thanks but really? LOL


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, Stephers - sorry to hear about the issues you're dealing with now. Tossing cookies at this stage cannot be fun! :hugs:

My mom usually buys the crib for her grandbabies, however I had already purchased ours (it's Jenny Lind style, so it wasn't very expensive at all), so she ended up buying a super nice rocking chair from Pottery Barn! That was a huge help! We just got it last weekend and it is so comfy :) My sister bought the pack and play, we bought the car seat, and my mother in law made the bedding. The hostesses for our showers will also purchase larger items (so, the pump and most likely the monitor). It's a huge help for sure! It makes me feel a little better to know that if we still have items left on the registry (and I'm sure we will), we won't have to spend a fortune to complete it. It is hard to accept such expensive gifts, but I know they're all so excited for our new arrival that they don't really care about the cost and I'm so greatful they're helping us out!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i got the jenny lind crib too MRS!! yay!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Going to sound stupid but ... what does tossing cookies mean?


----------



## MommaBarry

CharlieKeys said:


> Going to sound stupid but ... what does tossing cookies mean?

Throwing up :sick:


----------



## Bookity

My in laws are crazy generous. I can't keep track of what all they've done for us. My FIL is actually paying for my 3d/4d scan next week. They don't take no for an answer! I got really blessed in the in law department. :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Thats so awesome. My soon to be MIL is paying for banquet hall for my shower as well as organizing it, my mother is paying the other half of our 3/d scan next week as well as the 8 outfits she has purchased and the bigger items she is purchasing, and my mothers best friend is throwing me a work shower (i used to work with them) at the golf course she is a member of. She as well has already bought several outfits and is purchasing one of the larger items off my registry. I feel blessed to have such wonderful people help us out. I also hate accepting expensive gift, but they understand with me being on medical leave, and all kids in our familes are boys there are no hand me downs. It definetly helps! 

I tried to pick neutral items for my registry since we are wanting to try for another when our LO is about 6 months old. That way we will already have everything. We have decided since the next baby will be the last (at least that is what I am saying, OH wants two more) we are not going to find out the gender.


----------



## Coleey

Sorry you're sick hun :hugs: The tossing cookies saying has made me want to go out and buy some though!! :haha: xx


----------



## Stephers35

Coleey said:


> Sorry you're sick hun :hugs: The tossing cookies saying has made me want to go out and buy some though!! :haha: xx

There may have actually been some cookies in my tummy when I tossed them:)


----------



## ashleywalton

Sounds like you are all getting things together for the arrival of your baby!! It seems like its our 3rd its not as exciting for everyone...or maybe its because we don't really need anything since we're having another girl. I don't know. 
Congrats Mrs on getting to double digits! It seems like since I hit that point time has gone by so fast. 
As for how I'm feeling, the heartburn has gotten better since she has dropped some which is nice. But, now the pressure plus the groin/pelvic pain I was already having is getting very hard on me. I can barely stand long enough to take a shower. My husband has been great in trying to help me see the "light at the end of the tunnel."


----------



## Viking15

Ashely, I am just two days behind you. I know how you feel about time flying, however, it depends on what I'm thinking about. If I'm thinking about how much left I have do organize and do, it feels like I'm running out of time. However, when I think about how hard it's getting to do my exercise I feel like 75 days is an eternity! :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Haha...that is true! I freak out a little when I think of the few things we still have to do! I know it'll get done and even if it doesn't I know my husband is off for at least 2 weeks when she comes and it will get done then. He has so much on his plate since I can't do anything so I try not to push. I keep telling myself that it'll get done! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: thanks MommaB ... have NEVER heard that term before.

It's the same for me - I feel like 76 days seems like so long away but really it isn't at all!!


----------



## AMM1031

I have to agree Bookity, I have VERY generous in laws, we are having twin girls and she has already bought about 12 matching outfits, and a BOX of diapers and then my son just turned three on Monday and this is what he got for his birthday....Hopefully it works and isnt too big.....
 



Attached Files:







Logan 3rd Birthday.jpg
File size: 79 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.326

What an awesome 3rd birthday gift!!! I bet he loves it! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Aw! What a great gift! Hope he had a great 3rd birthday!


----------



## HalfThyme007

AMM1031 said:


> my son just turned three on Monday and this is what he got for his birthday....Hopefully it works and isnt too big.....

OMG...I'm such a child...I totally want one!! Great gift by the in-laws! Bet your son absolutely loves it :)


----------



## AMM1031

He does Love it, he calls it a playground...and he is a pro at the rock climbing wall and he loves the slide......He had a small party this year, as I was too tired to do too much....but we still had about 20 family members show up...did a taco/nacho party and it was a huge hit.


----------



## Bookity

Third trimester! Hello!

Baby has been a little quieter the last couple days, but still pretty active at night. Hope she doesn't have her days and nights mixed up for three months like DD. On the plus side, after those three months, she decided to immediately start sleeping thru the night! That I wouldn't mind.:)


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on making it to 3rd tri, Bookity!! :) I'll be joining you next week!


----------



## bexxc

happy 3rd tri day, bookity!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

YAY Bookity :dance:


----------



## AMM1031

So I had a growth scan this morning and the girls are already 2lbs 8oz and 2lbs 9oz....Baby A is breech and Baby B is head down(not that it matters, I am having a c-section)but they are doing awesome, she said they are in the 70% for growth....:) I do have to do the 3 hour test sometime in the next week, and I have another appointment on Tuesday afternoon. 
Happy 3rd Tri Bookity!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

AMM-That is great news. I have 2 little cousins that were born 2 years ago @ 27 weeks weighing almost exactly that and they are both healthy little boys now :) Hoping your little ones stay in as long as they can. I know every day counts :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaay to 3rd Tri Bookity :)

and AMM - what good weights!!!! :) Bet it was so nice seeing your little girlies again


----------



## wishfulmom2b

what a great scan AMM! already some good weights! my cousins were just about that weight at birth so i bet you feel pretty good!

13 days until my growth scan... can't hardly wait!!


----------



## bexxc

we scheduled our 3d/4d ultrasound today. i'm so excited! it's going to be next friday! i can't wait to see sprout again!


----------



## Bookity

my 3d is a week from tomorrow!


----------



## MommaBarry

Mine is monday :happydance: I cant wait!!!


----------



## bexxc

how exciting! we're going to have a whole bunch of u/s pics to look at next week!


----------



## Bookity

Ah, heartburn! Maybe this baby will have hair like DD had after all! ;)


----------



## MommaBarry

I hope so took Bookity!! Although my heartburn has seem to be keeping itself at bay for the last week.

The last two days I have been having BH terribly!! Tonight while walking the dog I had one come on really hard and strong that it took my breath away and scared my DS. I know its because I have not been drinking enough water. I have been on a sweet tea kick the last few days.

I was just thinking today I have not seen MommyH or CAVal for awhile. Has anyone heard from them?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

not sure about mommyh but i havent seen CAval post in a really long time. hopefully just got busy and doesnt post anymore and she is having a healthy pregnancy.

my feet have started to swell.. ick.


----------



## MommyH

Thanks for thinking of me mommabarry :) I'm around...just dealing with some stuff with my hubby lately and haven't had much to say :( he made some very stupid choices that almost cost our marriage and we are still trying to work through them...so I've been a less than pleasant pregnant woman lately and just figured you all would be better off to not have to listen to all my horrible embarrassing drama...

Ela and I are doing good...finally gained a half a pound but I think that was because I drank a gallon of water before going to my last appointment since they threatened to put me in the hospital if I didn't gain weight, I did not want to be put in the hospital! I guess we'll see this next week what my numbers look like. I'm still dealing with my GD and poking my poor fingers away but I have been able to manage my blood sugar with the diet, it's just impossible to follow this diet and gain weight if you kwim... My next appointment is next Monday and we get a growth scan next thurs as well, I can't wait to see her, it's been 11 weeks!! 

Other than all that I've just been drowning myself into work and my clients at the salon and working on Ela's nursery...I'll post pics when it's all done, I'm so happy with how it's turned out and I just can't wait to bring her home! Thanks again for thinking of me, I have been lurking just too emotionally unstable to say much :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Maybe sorry is not the right thing to say, but I truley am :hugs: 

I am happy to hear that you are still about and that babe and your little lady are doing alright.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bexxc

mommyh- i'm so sorry you've hit a bit of a rough patch. i'm pretty sure i speak for most of us when i say that we never mind discussing "less than pleasant" issues. (sometimes unfortunately) being pregnant isn't the only thing you experience during pregnancy. :hugs:

glad you and ela are doing well despite the stress! :flower:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mommyH just know that you can vent to us at anytime!! thats what we are here for.. so sorry you've had to deal with added stress... being pregnant is hard enough :hugs:


----------



## Stephers35

Sorry to hear you've had a rough time of it MommyH! Husbands can really change the tone of the day rather quickly depending on whether they're acting their age, or regressing back to the college moron that many of them could be. The stories I could tell!


----------



## Viking15

MommyH massive :hugs: Vent away if you like. That's what friends are for.


----------



## Bookity

Sorry you've got that stress right now MommyH. Remember, you are free to vent here if you wish. We're good listeners. :)

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Big hugs to you, MommyH :hugs: We're thinking about you! Feel free to vent if you need to.

I can't wait to see everyone's ultrasound pics next week :) Our 3D is scheduled for September 15th, so we still have a little while to wait before we get to see our little man, but I'm so excited! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I know what you mean I cant wait! I booked mine back in July so it seems like its taking foreeeever to get here. I'll be sure to post some of the pics once I return. This lady takes 100's. She does not count how many she takes, anytime she freezes for a shot it becomes a pick and the appointment is an hour long!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. 
MommyH :hugs: to you! 
I look forward to seeing all your pics soon! :)
Yesterday I had such a bad day. I was so emotional and I have no idea why. I feel like I finally got some rest last night even though I got up several times to pee. Ugh, I hate that. But I still slept pretty well. I can't believe I'm 30 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley - I have been a non-stop bag of emotions this week. Crying over the tiniest things... It's really frustrating. :hugs: to you b/c I know what a pain in the butt that feeling is!

MommaB - that's awesome!! You'll have so many pictures :) Are you taking anyone with you, or will it just be you and your OH? We've invited our family to come along b/c they can accommodate up to 30 ppl in the room (not that we'll have nearly that many!), but I hope it's still a special moment for me and DH.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks Mrs. :) 
A lot of the time I think its because I feel so horrible and it hurts so bad to get up and walk that when my husband is about to leave for work I start to freak out a little. Since I have a 2 and 4 year old I get stressed out a lot easier than I usually do since I hurt so bad. I guess I just don't have as much patience as I normally do. (SIGH) I am so ready to just have the baby so my body can feel somewhat normal again. It's hard to not do what I'm used to doing (cleaning, cooking, all that super mom stuff!) hahaha....
Okay enough complaining!


----------



## MommaBarry

We are also taking people. I beleive I have only 7 going. She has a seperate room with two 40' tv's that display the entire thing while its happening. You can also pay an additional $10 and have it streamed live via the internet for those who can't make it there. My MIL has to work but will be watching the entire thing from her office.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

we streamed ours online too. my family enjoyed it a lot.

i think when i move at night i am doing damage. every morning my tossing and turning results in one sore bump. i use pillows in front of me and in back of me too. my round ligament pain is pretty bad. i also got my first BH last night while not walking. i was reading in bed. i dont think i will ever get use to them.. they scare me every time!!


and i've been emotional too but laughing a lot for NO reason. seriously i get the giggles all the time out of the blue and then can not stop. it is so strange and creepy and i think i'd rather cry to be honest! :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Wow, that sounds so cool MommaB! We aren't having anyone else come with us. If we brought anyone it would probably be MIL, but she's going to stay home with my one year old. I don't think DD will want to sit still that long.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, I wish we had the option to do live streaming on our scan... my dad lives 300 miles away and doesn't like to drive (though he will make the drive for the delivery!), so it'd be nice to be able to include him on the scan.

Wishful - I had the giggles like that for several weeks and just this week it turned into uncontrolable crying... WTH? So not okay with the bipolar pregnancy hormones that are going on right now.


----------



## Stephers35

Uncontrollable giggles? Sounds like fun...unless you're in a serious meeting I suppose. Had my 30 week appt today and I've gained 31 lbs. I don't like it, but my doc said it's perfectly fine all also said that most people stop gaining within a couple of weeks because it will be difficult to eat. That doesn't sound like fun? She was searching for the heartbeat and kept having to move because baby was kicking and punching too much. At least now a doc has confirmed that my girl is a tad energetic. 

After reading all of your posts about scans, I called and made an appointment for 4D scan. We're going in next Thursday evening. It will be cool to see her little face. I was trying to resist and just wait until she gets here, but I'm not sure who I was trying to fool. I have no patience!


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, Stephers! I know what you mean... I booked my 4D ultrasound 2 months in advance and I payed to have an early scan done at 16 weeks because I couldn't stand waiting an extra 4 weeks to find out the gender! It's all so new and exciting, it's hard to wait that long! :)


----------



## Bookity

Next week is going to be great seeing scan pics if everyone posts. :)

Happy to have you on the bandwagon Stephers!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im excited but im also nervouse! Im afraid they will say she is a he :haha: How horrible would that be to have to contact everyone that already got there shower invites and say "oops, its a boy" :dohh:

Thats the reason I really want another scan. Im in denial that im having a little lady. And my only scan did not leave me feeling to re-assured when the sonographer said well i dont see boy part so it must be a girl. Guess I will announce it monday......it needs to hurry up!!


----------



## Bookity

I didn't feel confident inmy girl's potty shot, but the tech and my OB were and they see more than I do. ;) I wouldn't be too accepting of the "I don't see a penis so it must be a girl" line either. Hope both of our girls stay that way MommaB.


----------



## MommaBarry

Me too!! If I am told otherwise I will only have 10 weeks to wrap my mind around another little man when my hopes are for a little lady. I daydream about it!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

At our 16 week ultrasound the tech pointed out his bits and said "it's a boy!" then back tracked and said "wait, that could be the umbilical cord". I was already so excited to hear "boy" that when she said that I started freaking out... but then we got a clear 3d shot of his bits and his umbilical cord... which were both there and completely seperate... definitely a boy!! :)


----------



## Bookity

Was the tech just messing with you, Mrs?


----------



## Mrs.326

I really don't know, Bookity... if so, that's an awful joke! I was just so relieved to hear the confirmation that it was definitely a boy that I didn't think anything else of it.


----------



## ashleywalton

I thought for sure I was having a boy this time since things were so different. But, I've had 3 scans and all say girl. :)
I'm 30 weeks today! My 10 week countdown is on! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Adorable Ashley!!


----------



## MommyH

Very cute Ashley!! I can't believe some of us are hitting 30 weeks and have less than 10 weeks to go!!! I will be 30 weeks next Thursday (according to my dr-I know when I ovulated though and I'm not 30 weeks till the following Monday lol)...still, to think I have less than 12 weeks is a beautiful end in sight! I will miss being pregnant like I did last time after my daughter was born but I know we will have one more so I'll get to experience it all again :) Anyone else planning on more kiddos or is this the last? I don't think we'll be waiting 8 years I between this time as I'm already in my 30's but I like our age gap now and I think we'll wait 3-5 years before our next (and last kiddo)!

Thank you all for the support :hugs: it means so much to have amazing supportive friends here. I don't really know what to say...I don't want anyone thinking ill of my hubby because he really is a wonderful man and a phenomenal daddy...The short version is I caught him talking through text messages with 3 different girls...2 of them were good friends of ours (or so I thought)...their messages were inappropriate for any married man to be having with someone other than his wife. The girls were sending him pictures, some nude some in bikinis, one of them who was pregnant with twins (she was doing surrogacy) sent him a full body nude pregnant picture(really?!)...my husband had a past sexual history with each of these women many many years ago before he and I ever knew each other so their conversations consisted of every day life talk but also often got into their sexual past and things they remembered about doing with each other and inappropriate stuff like that. He has sworn up and down there was never any physical interaction and none of them ever met up in person or saw each other when I wasn't around (one of the girls we hung out with once a week or so because we were both pregnant, another of the girls we saw 3 times a week because her brother, my husbands best friend, plays on the same baseball team as my husband). Since finding all this out we have separated and gotten back together and now we are working on things. He has cut all ties, quit his team, told the girls he was changing his ways and not to contact him anymore, changed his phone number, deleted all of them and their familes from facebook, and we started marriage counseling. He swears he isn't lacking anything in our marriage and I have done nothing to cause this but that he has just always done it, just never been caught, he felt he maybe has an addiction to the attention or something so we started therapy to figure out why this is such a problem for him.

Most women I know would walk out and many will probably judge me for sticking by him but I love this man and I know with all my heart he loves me and our girls. He f'd up. We all make mistakes...I know I'm far from perfect so I can't expect him to be. Very shitty timing considering I'm pregnant and already on an emotional roller coaster but I'm thankful still every day for our marriage and I know we can make it through. He is doing everything in his power to gain my trust back and really working towards being a better husband and father. I don't know where the future will go, all I know is my marriage is worth fighting for and I deserve the beautiful marriage I've always thought I had and I will have it again one day :)


----------



## skweek35

MommyH - well done for sticky by your man 'for better or worse!' I applaud you for standing by your marriage and giving it all you can!

Yes we will definitely have at least 1 more child. But will need to move to a bigger house first. 
But can't wait too long as I'm already 36. Hoping to have about 2 years between this LO and #2.


----------



## Mrs.326

First of all MommyH - Massive hugs!!!! There is absolutely no judgement here! I agree that marriage is something worth fighting for and I think you and your DH are taking the right steps to fix the problems in your marriage. I wish you all the best and will keep you and your family in my prayers. I can only imagine how difficult the whole situation has been on you. I respect you for not giving up and appreciate you opening up to us. You deserve every happiness and I hope you guys are able to get back to that place. 

And to address your first comment... YES! We're definitely having more children :) I think I'd like them to be about 2-3 years apart, so it doesn't give us much time after this LO is born, but it'll be nice having them close in age!


----------



## charlie15

Yes no judgement here either Mommy H, what an awful thing to go through any time but especially as you're pregnant, so good for both of you for going to therapy and trying to get to the bottom of it rather than just put a plaster over it. I hope it all works out for your family.

We want more, this is our 1st, so definitely 1 more, maybe 2 more but not sure as 3 seems expensive, we shall see.


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-:hugs: to you again! I agree with all that the ladies here have said. Marriage is definitely worth fighting for and I'm glad to hear that you are taking steps in getting on the right path. No matter what I wish you the best. :)

As for more kids, I think 3 girls is enough :) Although, I say no more, my husband wants 4 kids. So, there is a SLIGHT chance but I just don't know! I tell him NO WAY but I'll let you guys in on the secret that there is a SLIGHT chance. Haha :) We would need a bigger house and a bigger car!


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:!!!
And no judgment here either. I stuck by my husband (now ex husband) after he had 3 affairs. (i found out all at once). So I agree with sticking by your man. He asked for the divorce in the end so he has no one to blame but himself. And I was honestly better off he has anger, fedelity, and drinking issues.

It sounds like your man really wants this to work and im happy you both are doing what it takes to make it through. No marriage is perfect and they all take work. 

As for kids, we are trying when this LO is about 6 months old. We might just be crazy for doing that, but im going to stay home with the kids until they are all in school while im finsihing school for myself. I dont want a huge gap in my resume for taking time off so the quicker we have them all, the faster I get my butt back into the work force.


----------



## AMM1031

I just wanted to let you know, that you wouldnt get any judgement from me, since last summer I went thru the same thing, except it was me talking to someone else. I was lacking and I love my husband, but I did feel something was missng and I moved out for about 6 or 7 weeks and then thought to myself, WHAT AM I DOING! I am ruining a 10 year mariage for what? Some guy that made me feel different. 
I cut all ties with him and my SO and i started dating again. we didnt do therphy but did talk to someone from our church. We still talk everyday about things, and then decided that we were missing a family life, we did have one son but it did take us almost 7 years to get pregnant with him, and that was really hard. We are now doing great and having twin girls in about 8 weeks and my life feels complete now. So I wanted to let you know that you can and will get thru this. and if you ever want to talk just let me know:hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with all the other ladies MommyH ... I think you are doing the right thing especially if YOU think you are. I think some people can change and he could have already lost you by doing what he did, so I really don't think he would have lied about not meeting them for anything. Marriages and relationships are so complex and difficult, but if you love each other enough then it's worth fighting for and working through any issues :hugs:

And NOOOOO 3 children are enough for me!!! I sort of would like one more but, at the same time I am sort of happy knowing I've had all the children I want and I can start to get some normality back into it :)


----------



## Bookity

:hugs: to you MommyH. I think I would do the same in your situation. Marriage is a huge commitment and really does take work. Glad to hear the two of you are seeking help. :)

As far as kids go, I'm not sure yet if we will try for another one. We may just leave that one to God to decide.


----------



## Viking15

I don't know about having more kids. We are going to struggle to be comfortable financially as it is with one. I'm already 38. My earning potential is maxed out unless I change jobs, and I have no idea what else I could or would want to do. My DH is trying to earn more, but he keeps fumbling so he never makes much progress. It always feels like one step forward and two steps back for us. I don't want to be uncomfortable. I want to give my child everything that I can. If that means having an only child I am ok with that. My DH has started saying that he wouldn't mind trying for another, but I think those feelings might change once the work of having a child actually comes to light. Sure, it's easy for him right now. I'm the one who's pregnant. And I certainly don't enjoy it. I don't know why anyone would choose to do this again, but I haven't seen the payoff yet. 
As for sticking with your husband thru thick and thin, it is all up to you and how you feel about marriage, and your ability to trust. My DH has done many stupid trust breaking things over the years. We have almost been divorced twice. We split up three years ago and lived separately for a year. Divorce proceedings began, and shortly before heading to the first hearing in court he started asking for a second chance. I wasn't easily convinced, because it actually was his third chance. He took it much more seriously this time, and actually started his own counseling and we started marriage counseling that he finally took seriously. I had tried to get us counseling twice before, but it was a massive failure because he just didn't care to try. Anyhow, this time it really helped because his heart was in it. It took a long time to convince me, and I payed my therapist for many hours to listen to me cry and anguish over what the right choice was for me. I didn't want to be a fool, take him back again and just be hurt again. I would set time limits and pass them and still be "dating" my DH. I just couldn't pull the plug. Marriage is important to me and I just couldn't walk away. Over time we moved back in together and things improved. I still have trust issues with him. We should probably still be in therapy. Our marriage counselor did give us the green light not to come anymore. There are still issues. But overall, I am glad I made the decision I did to stay in the marriage. No marriage is perfect. They require a lot of work because people are imperfect. 
Being pregnant I have seen a different side to my DH. He is working harder than ever to be a good husband. He still falters, but he takes me seriously now, when before he would just brush me off as a crazy person. We have been thru so much together. It has been really hard. I don't know if I would do it again. But I do love him. I'm glad that we have managed to work thru everything and get to where we are today. I am excited to have a family and grow into something new. Trust is something that grows again over time. I struggle with it a lot, but I have faith that in time it will get better and better. 
That felt like a bunch of written diarrhea. I hope that you can take something positive out of that, as I don't even really know what I was trying to say other than I have been thru something similar and applaud your efforts to stick thru the problems and try to keep your family intact. :hugs: and best of luck.


----------



## bexxc

huge :hugs: mommyh! no judgement here either. whether it worked out in the end or not, i'm sure the majority of us have been in similar situations and totally understand your feelings. i'm sorry you've had to go through this kind of struggle. :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

And this is why I love our group of ladies!! Differnet cultures, backgrounds, and histories yet we are all supportive of one another. :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

MommaBarry said:


> And this is why I love our group of ladies!! Differnet cultures, backgrounds, and histories yet we are all supportive of one another. :hugs:

Couldn't agree more :)


----------



## Bookity

I really do love this group!


----------



## ashleywalton

Agreed. Amazing how we don't even KNOW each other yet I know you ladies will always be there! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww all this love and soppiness is making me all emotional :cry: lol :)


----------



## ashleywalton

CharlieKeys said:


> aww all this love and soppiness is making me all emotional :cry: lol :)

Lol. I have been emotional ALL day! :cry:


----------



## skweek35

oh the hormones!!! been a really emotonal day for me to. still moping up the tears.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Don't you just LOVE pregnancy hormones! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

yup - take offense one moment and laughing the next! Talk about an emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## ashleywalton

Ugh. I think today is going to be another emotional day. I couldn't sleep last night. My groin area hurts so bad that I couldn't sleep at all. I roll over a lot to get comfortable as it is and every time I went to roll over I'd almost be in tears. All the pressure is really getting the best of me. I don't know if I'm going to be able to do much of anything these next 9 weeks which is really hard to come to terms with.


----------



## Mrs.326

I was reading through all of the supportive posts getting emotional and thinking about how glad I am to have found such a wonderful group of ladies to share the joys and trials of pregnancy with and then I read all of your comments stating the same :) But, from the bottom of my heart, I truly am glad to have found you all!! 

Stupid hormones :)


----------



## Mrs.326

p.s. I just noticed my ticker moved up another box!!!! YAY!!! Does this mean I'm officially in the 3rd tri?????? :)


----------



## skweek35

Mrs - you took the words right out of my mouth! Such a supportive group we have here! No judgements passes, just loving, informative advice offered! What more could we want in a group? 

And as for your ticker *whispering* I think so! but according to the pro's - they would say Wednesday is the start to your 3rd tri. 
Consider yourself there already hun. Welcome to the 3rd tri!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Woo Hoo! :) 'tis the begining of the end!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on third tri MRS!!

i can't believe i'll be 30 weeks this weekend. i remember the day i found out i was pregnant i was so nervous about anything going wrong and i kept saying "it will be amazing to get to 30 weeks.. its all i want" and now i am 6 days away! crazy.

and i've said it before but i am so glad for this website. i love that we are all in the same situation. it doesn't matter where we live.. our backgrounds.. etc we are all mommy's who need support and need to vent. its really great! plus if i didnt have you guys to ask questions too/chat with i think i would drive my husband and mom nuts LOL


----------



## Bookity

Congrats Mrs!

The past few nights with DD sleeping badly are giving me newborn flashbacks! Of course she hardly fussed as a newborn, but feeding every 3 hours thru the night is still about as much sleep! Also makes me wonder what if Vanessa isn't as chilled out as Michaela. DH is getting so on edge when Michaela cries for an hour. What will he do if Vanessa is colicky and cries for HOURS?

Crossing my fingers that Vanessa is as easy going as Michaela was.

Anyone else fear screaming into the wee hours of the night/morning, or do you just expect it?


----------



## Viking15

Bookity, that is a major fear of mine as I saw my sister suffer thru colic with her first DD. I don't know if I can deal with it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bookity you will cope if she is like that. My first was the perfect textbook baby .. my 2nd was the complete opposite - colic, silent reflux, screamed for hours and hours etc etc. Finally, from 5 months, he was weaned (Drs advice) and we tried CC when we realised the screaming was more habit than pain (different scream) and he's a completely different baby now. It was so so hard and me and OH did nearly split up over it because, he just couldn't cope with him, always picked Stephen over Henry, made comments how we should get him adopted etc. But now, it's all forgotten and they love each other so much. Henry absolutely adores my OH!! You can do it and IF it happens like that just remember to communicate to each other at all times and take a 5 minute break if you have too. I doubt Vanessa will be anything like this so try not to panic :hugs: 

Mrs - YAAAAY Welcome to 3rd tri :) 

As for me ... I've made it t 30 weeks!!!! Yaaaaaay!!! Just counting down to 35 weeks now :) .... not sure why but it's then only 5 weeks until Due date and my son's 2nd birthday so keeps me going lol


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs-Congrats on 3rd trimester! :)

I already worry about the colic since both my girls had it. It lasted about six weeks and they both cried constantly from 6PM til Midnight. After a couple hours I started to fall apart...luckily my husband was amazing. The crying non stop just didn't have any affect on him. One night my mom even kept her cause I was so tense I just couldn't relax. I feel horrible when a newborn cries and nothing you do helps. :( But, like everything else you get through it and then its on to the next phase of life. :)


----------



## skweek35

A question ladies ... 

has anyone got their 'birthing' ball up yet? Will it help with back pain?


----------



## Mrs.326

I've been worried about colic as well, but thankfully I have family that will be staying with us to help out, so if this is an issue, I feel fortunate to at least know that I'll have the extra support when it's needed. My mom will be with us for a week, then my sister for a week, and my MIL lives close by so she'll be there whenever she's needed after my mom and sister are "off-duty". Hopefully we won't have to deal with it, but we're at least trying to prepare ourselves.


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs-Yes, with our first baby we didn't even know what was going on for the longest time. But once we did we found ways that helped it. There is this stuff called Mylicon drops. We would give that to baby and within a little bit they'd start passing gas and get some relief. It was a life-saver many times! I don't think it started til they were like 6 weeks old.

So, my oldest is sick with fever and sore throat and now my 2 year old seems to be acting different. I woke up with a headache and sore throat as well so I'm hoping we get over this quick.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh no, Ashley! I hope you guys get over whatever bug is floating around quickly! That's got to be the one thing I dread most about being pregnant... getting sick! I use anti-bacterial on my hands constantly and stay a good distance away from anyone that is coughing or sniffling. :hugs: to you guys!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks Mrs. :) I am usually very cautious of that as well but my girls stayed with my in laws for a couple days since they left today and will be gone for a whole month. I know my oldest went out shopping with my MIL so I'm sure she picked up something then. So far she's feeling the worst :( It's hard for me because I can't take anything but its harder to see my baby feel so miserable.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ashleywalton said:


> Mrs-Congrats on 3rd trimester! :)
> 
> I already worry about the colic since both my girls had it. It lasted about six weeks and they both cried constantly from 6PM til Midnight. After a couple hours I started to fall apart...luckily my husband was amazing. The crying non stop just didn't have any affect on him. One night my mom even kept her cause I was so tense I just couldn't relax. I feel horrible when a newborn cries and nothing you do helps. :( But, like everything else you get through it and *then its on to the next phase of life*. :)

:haha: yeah answering back and toddler tantrums


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Ashley hope you and your girls feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

hope you all get better soon Ashley.

can i ask a really dumb 1st timer question about colic...how do you know if your baby has it?? is there anything in the UK that's available that helps or things to do that help??


----------



## skweek35

Charlie15 - many of my friends have used something called 'Infacol' It apparently helps to collect all the wind and somehow makes it easier for baby to bring up the wind.


----------



## CharlieKeys

infacol, gripe water, colief ... infacol and gripe water did nothing, we put him on aptamil comfort milk and colief (but he had silent reflux too so needed something for that too). However, we used infacol from the beginning with our first nad he never got colic or anything like that .

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Colic/Pages/Symptoms.aspx


----------



## Bookity

Charlie, found this on wikipedia: The strict medical definition of colic is a condition of a healthy baby in which it shows periods of intense, unexplained fussing/crying lasting more than 3 hours a day, more than 3 days a week for more than 3 weeks.

It also says it shows up a lot in infants that don't belch easily. So medicines for baby that treat gas can be helpful (so I hear).


----------



## wishfulmom2b

had a bad day today guys :(
i know i should be happy because as far as i know baby is healthy etc. but today my husbands car stopped working out of no where. its 5 yrs old and showed no signs of nay problems.. also nothing came on the dash to indicate a problem. we are a one car family right now and were suppose to be starting to move into our place tomorrow.. but i guess that wont be happening.
with moving and the baby we have no money right now... usually we have emergency money and stuff but this is just terrible timing. no idea how he will get to work etc.

ahh the stressss


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm so sorry wishful! those surprises can be so difficult. for a long while, it seemed like whenever we got a bit of money saved, something happened that caused us to spend our savings. any chance that it's just a very small problem with the car?


----------



## charlie15

thanks for some tips about colic and the link, hope I don't experience it with bubs!!

Wishful hope it's a small problem, stressful times indeed, i here you about no emergency funds nowdays!


----------



## Stephers35

wishfulmom2b said:


> had a bad day today guys :(
> i know i should be happy because as far as i know baby is healthy etc. but today my husbands car stopped working out of no where. its 5 yrs old and showed no signs of nay problems.. also nothing came on the dash to indicate a problem. we are a one car family right now and were suppose to be starting to move into our place tomorrow.. but i guess that wont be happening.
> with moving and the baby we have no money right now... usually we have emergency money and stuff but this is just terrible timing. no idea how he will get to work etc.
> 
> ahh the stressss

That's the worst! I hate car problems. We had an 02 Taurus that we spent 6K on repairing and I finally realized that we could have monthly payments and it would be cheaper than fixing the darn thing. We ended up buying DH a new Civic hoping that we get at least ten years out of it! My car is only two years old, so I feel better for a bit. It's awful when you have places you need to be and then you add being pregnant and worrying about that! Hopefully it's just a starter or something that can be fixed and you can move on. Maybe it's just condensation and today it won't be a problem! I'll cross my fingers!

Congrats on third tri Mrs! I can't believe viability was over six weeks ago...seems like a lifetime at this point. 

I have figured out that I am lactose intolerant right now! Weird! I don't drink milk, but whenever I eat ice cream (three times in the last two weeks) I wake up in the middle of the night and throw up. Guess ice cream is now a no-go!

Can I get some sort of guarantee that there will be no colic? I will lose my mind! I sure hope DH can handle it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: wishful!! I really hope something happens so you can sort your car out :( You really don't need the extra stress of worrying how he's going to get to work etc


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks guys.. i amdreading getting the phone call today and finding out how much it is going to cost. i was excited to start moving today too...idk my fingers are X'd!!

speaking of colic is anyone not going to have any help when baby comes and a bit nervous? especially first time moms? i mean my DH will be here but only when he gets home from a long day at work. but i have no family close by.. a few friends are close by but none are mothers and work like crazy. it will just be me and baby from 6am-5pm. i want my mommy for like a week!! she has so much time off but she NEVER takes it because she is scared. she seriously collects like 30-40 days a yr because he never calls out! lol


----------



## Bookity

I am really lucky to have my in laws close by and willing to help. My husband keeps telling his mom she'll be living with us when this one comes. He's totally serious, but I don't know if she believes him.

You'll be okay wishful! I was scared to be alone with Michaela before she arrived, but it really was wonderful!


----------



## Stephers35

I am very nervous about being a first-time mom and realizing that nobody is coming to pick the baby up at the end of the day! I also believe that it's different when it's your own. My mom had an in-home daycare my entire life, so I spent a lot of time with babies and feel like that really helped me prepar, but it's still going to be a lot of work! I actually have a lot of offers for help, but we don't have room for my mom or my MIL to sleep, so I would rather not try to squish them in. I'm also very independent and feel like both of those people would drive me crazy! We'll see how I feel after a few days!

We'll have to start a new thread under the parenting section so that we can all vent when we've absolutely had enough!


----------



## MommaBarry

My mother and OH are taking time off around the time the baby gets here. My OH only gets a week, and my mother gets 4. Honestly, I think they will drive me crazy!!!! I know they mean well but really the only time I need the help is when I need a shower. Other than that I am BF so what is there to do? :shrug: I cant see my mother running to get my son from school or walking the dog. I feel like she honestly wants to just be here to hold the baby all day.

After baby comes there are always a ton of people who want to come by and "help." Really its more they want to ooohh and aahhh over the baby and it drives me crazy. After the "new baby smell" wears off they are no where to be seen and then you are alone. Wow im a really a downer after just reading all that :haha: I get really protective and dont like a ton of people touching my newborn. Especially with the time of year we are having our LO and whooping cough is spreading like wildfire (thanks to the new age moms that are against vaccinations, no offense if this means one of you i understand different cultures are different) and is bad bad bad for our babies that can not be vaccinated until 2 months old.

Speaking of, are you mommas going to get your whooping cough vaccine before baby gets here? Being in the medical field I fully intend to do it in the next few weeks.


----------



## bexxc

well ladies, i'm off to my gtt. it sounds silly, but i'm nervous.


----------



## skweek35

MommaB - your mom sounds just like mine. Any excuse for her to pick up a little baby and she is there!! 
My mom has already told so many that she will be moving in with us when the baby is born! I'm like - you are doing what? Where do you plan to sleep? (we have a small 2 bedroom house!) No place for her to sleep - Think I will have to put my foot down with her. 

Saw the MW this morning and all is well with Speckle. She is head down with her back on my left hand side - which explains all the movements on the RHS 
Also spoke to her about epidurals - as my biggest fear is that (with my coccydenia) I will be forced to be lying down on my back to give birth. The MW said that if I need to have an epi I could get a mobile epi! GREAT!! at least then I can move about a bit. I also said that if possible I would love to have a water birth - if not I will insist on using the birthing chair. 
Obviously this all depends on what the consultant says. 
Anyone else thought about their birth plan as yet?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i didnt want anyone moving in but even stopping by so i can shower.. maybe take a quick nap... do a few dishes or something in the first weeks but its not going to happen. my mom is great but like i said she wont even call out when she is sick.. ugh.

and mommabarry i completely agree with the germ thing. i am taking baby out though because my SIL didnt and i swear that my niece never got immuned to anything. i got whopping cough vaccination and my husband got his last week.


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck Bexxc!!! 

I do plan to take the LO out once she has had her vaccinations for WC. Its going to be hard since the holidays are right after she is born and my OH's family is huge and has get togethers. Wouldnt be a big deal but they live over an hours drive away and I do not want to get her out in the nasty weather. And some of OH family do not vaccinate there kids. But I agree, expousure is the best immunity. If it wasnt for the time of year she is born I would probably be less apprehensive to exposure.


----------



## Bookity

Oh Momma, sounds like my mom. She comes over and just wants to hold DD. My MIL, while she does love cuddling with and singing/reading to DD, she always wants to lend a hand where she's most needed. Dishes, laundry, cleaning, running to the store, diaper changing, etc. I'm totally blessed to have her for a MIL. When Vanessa comes I'll probably count on her early on to watch my older daughter while I get reacquainted with caring for a newborn.


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm also worried that my mom will just want to hold the baby and won't really help me. I'm hoping that's not the case, but I know she's going to want to get in some quality time before she has to go home.


----------



## MommaBarry

It is hard MRS. Or at least I think it is. I know my mom is soo excited to meet her first grandaughter but thats what worries me. She will want to hold her ALL the time and spoil her. I am all for nurturing my baby when she needs it, but I cant possibly do it all the time!! And after a couple of weeks my mom will not come around as much and I am left with a baby that will only sleep when being held because thats what gradma did for her. It makes it hard for me tending to another child when I cant hold her all the time.

My son was the first grandchild and he is SPOILED in all aspects beyond belief that now im paying for it. With this being the first girl born in our family in over 31 years, I know its going to be worse. My mother talks about how she is going to buy her this and that and make her girly and buy her frilly things. Im NOT wanting this for my child. They say the first child is "practice" and they are right. You learn what you should and shouldnt do for future children and spoiling them is the once lesson I have learned. I mean there is some degree to spoil but there are limits. Her excuse is "well im grandma i can do that." It drives me crazy!! But its hard because its my mom and I know she is excited and she does help us out so it makes me feel guilty to feel angry about this but our ideals of parenting are very different.


----------



## Stephers35

My mom says that she can do whatever she wants because she's grandma as well! She was watching my brothers twins a couple days a week and I'm not sure it was a good thing. It got to the point where they didn't want to go home because they got so much attention at Gradmas. We live 45 minutes away, so that's not an option, but I am worried about the Grandmas trying to give me parenting advice. DH and I are both the young ones in our families, so it's been 35 and 37 years sinc these women have had babies. Don't get me wrong, I am sure they have a lot of knowledge to share, but things have changed! Neither of them breas fed either, so it's hard to know how understanding they'll be!

On another note, am I wrong to be annoyed that we watched my brother and sil's kids last saturday and they didn't mention that my one-year-old niece had raging impentigo? Yeah, that's a contagious infection. Seriously. The next day, they went to visit one of our friends who has a three-month-old. Crazy? I feel like should know that sick, contagious kids should stay home?

Sorry, I am really on a roll today!


----------



## Mrs.326

I hear you, MommaB! My oldest nephew is 17 and was the only grandchild in the family for 10 years, so he is completely spoiled! He can be such a brat sometimes, but he's always been able to get away with it. My parents definitely had a hand in that. And since this is my first baby, and I'm the baby of the family (and the only biological girl, so I was pretty spoiled as well) everyone is looking forward to spoiling my baby... this is also the first grandchild on DH's side, so I already know he'll be extra spoiled by those grandparents, too. I really hope they all listen to me & DH and respect our way of parenting (although, I don't exactly see that happening!).


----------



## MommaBarry

Thats horrible!!! Yes they should have told you she was ill! It drives me crazy when other parents take there kids around others (especially babies) when they are sick.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. 
So, with my 1st I was so nervous but once the baby is born things just came naturally. The nurses at the hospital really gave me lots of advice and things I should and shouldn't do before I left. My mom is less than 5 minutes away and my MIL is about 20 minutes away. My mom and I are really close and she's amazing. My MIL is great too and she will help when I need her. 
After my 1st I felt the recovery took forever and luckily my husband was home and my mom came to give him some time to relax as well. She was 1st grandbaby on both sides so she was held ALL DAY so when we would lay her down to go to sleep she'd CRY! So, with our 2nd we knew not to hold her ALL DAY long. My recovery time was much shorter with my 2nd and I was much more confident. My husband didn't have much time off but it really wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be with 2 little ones.
This time I know my mom will be working and will only be available in afternoons and weekends. My husband is off for 2 weeks. My inlaws are retired so they'll be around whenever the day comes. I remember after my 2nd my mom and MIL were doing laundry and dishes so I could just relax with baby :)

Here's a question: Who is going to be in the room with you when baby is born?
So far, it's only been my husband and my mom. I can't decide this time if I want to ask my MIL to be there. This is our last baby and may be her only chance to see a grandbaby be born since my husbands brother and wife do not want children. I just don't know yet.


----------



## Mrs.326

As it stands right now it'll just be me, DH, and my mom. His mom is not really into the "how it happens", she just wants the end result. Things may change in the moment though - and I've already told my mom she may be asked to leave. I just don't know how I'm going to feel in that moment since I've never done this before!


----------



## MommaBarry

If I could I would have my mother and MIL in the room with me. Its such a wonderful bonding experience.

However, since my LO is a c-section only daddy will be in the room. My mother has never got to see one of her grandkids be born since all the other grandkids came from her daughter in laws and they only wanted there moms in the room. Makes me sad for her. If the hospital would allow I would have both OH and my mom in the surgery suit, but hospital policy says no :nope:


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs-I told my mom that she must stay quiet or I will want her to leave. She understood :) My 2nd time I think I even told her to "shut up" at one point. I really don't remember. I hurt a lot more the 2nd time so I was trying to concentrate and she was being a cheerleader and it was driving me nuts! haha...If I knew how easy pushing my 2nd time was going to be I would have asked my MIL to stay. My parents, DH parents and my oldest daughter was in the room with me from 3-4 til my doctor came. They left and I had my daughter at 4:16. So, they could have all been there and I wouldn't have minded. Easy to say after the fact though.
Momma-I didn't even think about that! I assume it is that way everywhere for c-sections right?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

we are only allowed two people.. so it will be DH and my mom. thats all i would want anyways...


----------



## MommaBarry

Im pretty sure its that way everywhere. Its more for liability than anything else. You can take photos but no video.

I got the pre-surgery instructions from my doc at the last visit. I was just looking over them and some of the things they ask you to do are kind of silly. I have to stop all vitamins two weeks prior to c-section. No finger nail or toe nail polish. Ok now when I had my son I had no clue I was having a c-section and did all those things im being asked not to. I understand that vitamins can cause bleeding complications, and no polish is for sanitation but really? Now this is the one that I may have a problem with. And its going to make me look vain, but no makeup!!! I am definetly not a roll out of bed looking good kind of girl and I wear makeup to make me feel comfortable. I know there are alot of pictures that are going to be taken that day and the last thing I want to look back on is me post surgery pale, with no makeup on. Am I silly for thinking this?? I dont plan on going full glitz evening time makeup, just some foundation, eyeliner and mascara to make me feel good. Hmmm..... what to do.


----------



## skweek35

Some of you could very well have been describing my mother when you voiced your concerns about grandparents spoiling the grandkids!! My mother will very willingly just be around after the birth to cuddle LO all day instead of being there to do the house chores and shopping and cooking. I'm sure I will have to kick her out the house at the end of the day. 

My MIL on the other hand is a lot more hands off but lovely none-the-less! I will insist she come around from time to time to see the LO. 

As for who is going to be in the room when I'm delivering - DF and the hospital staff needed. With my mother being a trained MW, she has very narrow minded views on what should happen in the process of labour! She keeps saying things like she will slap me if she hears me screaming! HELL - she took an epi at the first opportunity so doesn't really understand or know what the full blown labour pains are all about. 
So NO way she is going to be in the room


----------



## MommaBarry

I had my scan done yesterday and totally forgot to post any pictures on this thread. I know some of you have seen them in the other thread but here are just few of the hundreds we got!











The last one with her baby yawn was my fav!! I also liked the one with her grump face. She was mad that the sonographer kept shaking her to move her hands away from her face


----------



## Mrs.326

A friend of mine just delivered her baby via c-section and she was able to have her husband and her aunt (her mom was too squeamish) in the OR with her... I wonder why it would have been different for her? And regarding the makeup... Um... I totally agree!!! I'd still put it on if you're more comfortable that way. I've seen tons of pictures of friends with their newborns right after their c-sections (like, arms still strapped down) and they all have makeup on... I don't know why that would make a difference? Especially since they put the screen up in front of your face during the actual procedure...


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB, I know I've already commented on your pictures, but I just can't get over how clear they are! And I love the grumpy face, too... you hadn't shared that one on the other board :) She's so gorgeous!


----------



## MommaBarry

There are some very few hospital that will allow 2. I will ask when I see my doc again, but im pretty sure here in Missouri they are all the same. It would be nice to have my mom share in the experience. 
As for makeup. Yea the strapped down jesus style with the giant head wrap is not cute as it is :haha: I dont think a little makeup is going to hurt me or the baby. I get why I cant wear my contacts and im ok with that. But I cant see them saying "no you cant have your baby because your wearing mascara" Just plain silly!

And thanks!! Its a good thing BnB will only allow 5 photos at a time or I would have photo bombed this board with at least 100 photos :haha: I just saw that grumpy one in there and thought I had to share!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I have my MIL just round the corner but to be perfectly honest, I just want to be left alone with my family and for everyone else to just leave us alone. She will insist on coming around EVERY DAY and interfere. She will be absolutely OBSESSED as all she's ever wanted is a granddaughter ... my OH has a daughter with someone from a one night stand, but my OH and in laws are not allowed to see her because she's a nutter (the mum, not the daughter!). I know she'll tell us she's keeping the boys overnight so we can 'adjust' which is not what we want ... we want them to get used to having a baby around. Plus, I HATE the way she looks after my kids and what she does food/drink wise with them. I hate how she tells my eldest off for stuff I don't tell him off for and she never keeps an eye on my youngest who to be honest is a complete handful. She leaves hot coffee on the side all the time and he being how he is, always goes after it. SIL and MIL smoke (outside), but they have no respect for the boys running around and will smoke near them etc etc. Sorry completely going off on a rant, but I don't want them around all the time. I don't want them interfering when as soon as he goes back to work I want to get back into a routine and try and fit her into it if possible. My mum lives 2 hours away (she moved a year before we moved back here) and am gutted :( 

As for the delivery - just me and OH ... though I have a very very strong feeling a certain someone will try and weasel her way in. Have written in my notes that no visitors allowed until I give the say so and no one else in the room with me except my other half. It's worrying me a lot about what she's gonna try and do.


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow, Charlie! Your MIL sounds like more of a handful than a newborn! What a pain! And I completely understand where you're coming from with the smoking... My own mother was like that with my nephews and niece, but thankfully she has quit smoking so I don't have to worry about that, but it was a huge concern for me before. My FIL has smoked his entire life and is in the process of quitting now for the baby's sake (and his own, of course). DH on the other hand is the last to quit. He wants to, and has tried several times, but just keeps going back to it in social settings (which is so annoying!!). I'm sure once the baby gets here he'll get tired of taking a shower after each cigarette (b/c you know I won't let him hold our brand new baby while he smells like an ash tray!), so hopefully that will be enough for him to put it away forever. I even bought him an electronic cigarette that he will not use. The funny thing is, I wouldn't mind if he smoked that thing 24/7! I just hate the smell of actual cigarettes.


----------



## MommaBarry

Charlie im happy your ranting!! At least im not the only one who feels that way. And from what you have said I would not want MIL around during birth or after either!! Even if she thinks she is "helping"

We have tons of little kids under the age of 5 in our family, and I intend to let the nurses know that no one under the age of 10 (except my son who is 9) is allowed to visit. My brothers/sister in laws kids are constantly sick! So they can take turns and come in and see us if they would like. I just cant handle the thought of a ton of people and kids running around my room. I have kind of given my SIL's the heads up that its "hospital policy" so that they are not suprised when they all show up, even though its my policy.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i really dont want a c-section because my mom and i are so close and they only allow one person in the room. she is so excited to see me give birth. i also dont want a c-section for many other reasons obviously lol


----------



## ashleywalton

Momma-Such clear pictures! I love them all! :) And, I too, would want to wear makeup. I had none on with my 2nd because I was going to get in the shower when my water broke so we just left! So, I also have no pictures of me and her until we were home. My girls seem to make my face breakout so bad! Ugh....


----------



## Stephers35

Love your pics! They are so clear! Congrats on really seeing your girl!


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs its a shame he will not use the electronic one. When I first got my BFP I was still having a few myself. Quitting is hard I know first hand. But I purchased the electronic one and weened myself. At first I would have 5 a day and use the EC when I had an urge after my 5. Then I only used the EC until I was just able to simply stop all together. I hope he can quit before your LO arrives. Just keep being supportive. The one thing that used to drive me to want to smoke more was when people would ask when are you going to quit? I simply told them I would quit when I was ready and I did. The biggest support for me was my son who would constantly tell me he was so happy I stopped. It made me feel guilty if I ever wanted to relapse and made me stronger.


----------



## Mrs.326

It's great to hear the electronic cig worked for you! He's started using it at home b/c my nose is so sensitive right now it really aggrevates my sinuses when he smokes at home (he only smokes outside, but I can smell it on him as soon as he walks back in). Now if I could just get him to use it in the car! I am as supportive as I can be... I try not to give him a hard time about it, but sometimes I feel like I really need to stress how important it is to me and our baby that he quit. I don't have any addictions like that so it's hard for me to relate.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I am like you I don't understand smoking addiction . . I also don't understand how hard it is to quit something like that - so I hope he manages too for you and your little man mrs! It will take time, but I'm sure he'll get there!!

:haha: Mommab - I do feel a bit better getting that out of the system :) It's just so overwhelming having a baby in the first place (no matter if it's your first, third or fifth) ... the last thing I need is her coming over and getting in my way. I also want to try to breastfeed for longer with this baby (mainly for the baby but also as a way of MIL not being able to have her), and she keeps referring to Phoebe as her baby ... what's that all about? :dohh: OH doesn't get it - he thinks the novelty of a granddaughter will wear off...............!!!!!! HAHA!

I love your idea about saying it's hospital policy! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

wow mommabarry what gorgeous pictures... i wish i was getting a 3d scan.. guess 11 more weeks to go until the real thing! your baby is soo cute.. love that little yawn :)

well got news back from the car shop.. its expensive but the car will be back tonight. my parents are putting it on their credit card and said to pay them back when we can. god bless them.


----------



## Stephers35

wishfulmom2b said:


> wow mommabarry what gorgeous pictures... i wish i was getting a 3d scan.. guess 11 more weeks to go until the real thing! your baby is soo cute.. love that little yawn :)
> 
> well got news back from the car shop.. its expensive but the car will be back tonight. my parents are putting it on their credit card and said to pay them back when we can. god bless them.

Glad to hear that you have parents you can count on, even though it stinks to owe money!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks... they know i wouldnt ask unless we really need it. plus i didnt ask i was just on the phone crying and mom told me stop and they will handle it. i havent borrowed since i was like a sophmore in college!! lol i dont like this feeling! but i am very grateful!!


----------



## MommaBarry

So happy to hear you car is being fixed :happydance: and that the parents are there to help. Hope that takes some added stress off your shoulders.

Charlie- "Her baby" are you freaking kidding me!! :dohh: And I TOTALLY get what your saying about breastfeeding. One of the MANY reasons I want to do it too :winkwink: Im thinking of honestly not even buying a breastpump unless its totally medically necessary. I know I will have to when I go back to school in march, but that gives me 4 months of exclusivly BF. That way there is no pressure for me to pump so others can feed her. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

On the "my baby"/"her baby" subject..... my SIL calls and texts and says "I need to see _my_ baby" (refering to my bump), and I don't know why, but this really bothers me! It's not her baby... it's my baby... and DH's baby... but definitely not her baby. :growlmad:


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.326 said:


> On the "my baby"/"her baby" subject..... my SIL calls and texts and says "I need to see _my_ baby" (refering to my bump), and I don't know why, but this really bothers me! It's not her baby... it's my baby... and DH's baby... but definitely not her baby. :growlmad:

I totally get this :haha: Amazing how your momma instincts kick in before the LO is even here.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

does your SIL have children yet? it seems like such a bizarre thing to say if you ask me!


----------



## Mrs.326

No, she doesn't have kids... She's marrying my brother-in-law (DH's brother) in July so she's not officially my SIL yet, but they've been together for as long as DH and I have been... she's 24 so most of the time I tell myself she's just being young and dumb, but it is very aggravating... I always correct her and say "oh you mean _my_ baby?"... I don't think she's caught onto it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

It irritates the hell out of me too .... when did my baby in my uterus become HER baby?! I don't see her pushing this kid out and going through all the sleepless nights. :dohh: 

:haha: Mrs that is all you can do - keep correcting. But if she's thick skinned you might be doing it for a while!! 

Today she struck again though, we went round as OH was off and went to the lakes/woods so the boys could see the ducks etc. So, firstly she moans at me for putting a nappy on Stephen, he should be wearing pants (underwear) by now. Urm ... he's not even 2 and he's only potty trained when we're in the house and he has NO nappy on. If I put pants etc on him he pees them thinking they're like a nappy - we'll get there, but I'm not rushing him. ESPECIALLY, as there is a new baby on the way and I really don't want him getting somewhere because we've pushed him and then regressing. 

Then, we always take the same route, around the footpaths and around the lakes. All we heard all the way around was "This is a silly route. We always take them around the woods and they climb and jump in the stream. Why take them around the footpaths, this is for girls not boys." and "Come on guys, this is for girls - you have two boys" .... I was like is she serious?! I'm 8 months pregnant and you expect me to climb through woods, look after two toddlers and push the stroller with NO footpaths?! 

Then we had to go back to hers and she cooked htem dinner. She cooked them a BURGER. I have never ever ever given them burgers - just don't like it and think it's bad for them .. luckily the boys were not interested in it at all. She then goes on to tell me how she got them a treat last time - HARIBO SWEETS. I actually want to smack her and I'm not violent at all. :(


----------



## MommaBarry

Your last part made me giggle, I want to smack her and im not violent at all :haha:

You have patients, alot more than I do. I probably would have smacked her for the comment about your boys not girls. That irritates the hell out of me to no end. My ex says that to our son all the time. But there is nothing wrong with girl doing boy things and boys doing girl things in my opinion.

I wish you could move away from her she sounds dreadful!!!

And about potty training, you cant make them do what they dont want, especially little boys. The will train when they are ready so you are right to not force him. Sounds like hes doing pretty well if he can go without wearing anything at home and not have accidents. Its a step in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ok guys i need your advice and help. i am stressing about babies nursery!!! just moved and noticed some problems.

ok so i will try and explain the room as best as i can.

-one wall has two windows.
-one wall is a full wall of closet space
-one wall has the entrance door in the middle of it
-and one wall has a decent size floor vent smack in the middle.

where do i put crib?? i read that its a no-no to put it in front of windows.. but i also heard that its a a big no-no to put it in near a vent because forced hott air is bad for baby breathing :(

now what do i do??


----------



## MommyH

The only thing we have left to do is set up the glider rocker once it arrives :) So happy with how everything turned out in our sweet country girls wildlife camouflage nursery :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/06fbdb0f550760e8a3d7518201c193bc.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/e996ddd6aa4821542ce0eab378e4c7af.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/4e8939670541ebf852254dde77e5c5d4.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/87716ebc0d5d787499f46a4cac370041.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/491c57e03fdeeffef07369eda42ac492.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/b209267bf99290287063c552208828f6.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/111004b7b99fd368aec450ea1a89e982.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/befafaa8840963342a5bc7d5e9126e18.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/170510469817f5247d3b44ed3bb210e0.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/8e98a45322e2ff5602bddfe2697e6500.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/0fa9503c66c51ec2a5939d59abed20df.jpg


----------



## MommyH

wishfulmom2b said:


> ok guys i need your advice and help. i am stressing about babies nursery!!! just moved and noticed some problems.
> 
> ok so i will try and explain the room as best as i can.
> 
> -one wall has two windows.
> -one wall is a full wall of closet space
> -one wall has the entrance door in the middle of it
> -and one wall has a decent size floor vent smack in the middle.
> 
> where do i put crib?? i read that its a no-no to put it in front of windows.. but i also heard that its a a big no-no to put it in near a vent because forced hott air is bad for baby breathing :(
> 
> now what do i do??

Can you put it in a corner? Like half of it on a window wall and half on the vent wall? We don't use the heater in our nursery, is that an option? Just get a portable floor heater or keep house warm enough so you don't have to heat each room?


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-The room looks great! I love the camo with the pink accents :) Very cute! 

wishful-Is there any way you can put it in a corner against two walls? I don't know. Hard to really see what you can do with no pictures since I'm such a visual person. 

Well..my oldest is finally better(not completely but almost) and now my little one is sick. I hope I get some sleep tonight since I know I'm basically on my own until my husband gets home tomorrow night. Night time is so much harder on me. I looked up some things and offically think I have SPD. Has anyone had any experience with that?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i should of mentioned that the wall with windows and the one with the vent are opposite each other. if i put in corner it will either be next to a window or next to vent no matter what. i guess i could get a space heater but i dont think that be warm enough for our winters. i can keep the house warm but with the door closed in the nursery (it will have to be it shares walls with living room) it will be too cold i think...


----------



## CharlieKeys

We've had no choice in our old place and this place, to put the boys beds/cots under/near the window .... They're fine :) As long as the windows aren't bringing in any cold air but certain blinds/curtains can stop draughts coming through :shrug: 

MommyH - LOVE the nursery :)


----------



## Bookity

My scan is less than an hour away!


----------



## bexxc

my scan got rescheduled for next friday :( i'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## Stephers35

Our nursery is also my office considering I work from home 50% of the time. We added a dresser for baby girl and only have one option for the crib. It is half under a window and I don't think it will be too cold. I am worried about the curtain being so close when she gets older, but we'll deal with that when we have to. We have a decall coming and I am very excited about that. Should make it look much prettier. Everything in our house is gray/black/silver, so adding a pink rug and lamp didn't quite do the trick. I'll add pics when we get the decal!

We have our 4D scan tonight. I am so excited! I can't wait to see her face. I hope that I recognize her:)


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH the room looks amazing!! 

Bookity good luck at your scan :happydance: Cant wait to hear how it goes!

Bexxc im sorry :hugs: i would be so disappointed too. But at least the LO will be bigger and you will get to see more detail.

I cant believe as of tomorrow there will be 9 weeks until our little girl is here :happydance: And if she is like her brother and is early it could be as little as 7 weeks!! Ahhhh im so not prepared for her arrival yet!!

As much as I hate showers I cant wait to have both of mine. At least then she will have more than just 7 sleepers since that is all we have purchased so far. Its time like this I wish I was still working so we had the extra money for me to get ready for her.


----------



## Viking15

I thought I would share a couple of pictures of the decal we chose for the baby's room. I am pleased with how it came out. It took 2 days of work. Thanks mom! My DH and BFF helped as well. I cooked :winkwink:


----------



## bexxc

viking, that looks so fabulous!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Viking I love it!!!!! So adorbale!


----------



## MommyH

Viking that is too stinking cute I love it!! We are still contemplating a douglas fir (the christmas tree kind) tree on her wall but waiting till we get our rocker first then decide :) I can't wait to see everyone's baby spaces! I didn't have a nursery with my first, her crib just went in the closet of my bedroom lol so I'm loving this decorating thing this time around :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

guess i'll put it in front of the windows then... better then the hot air vent i suppose..

love the decal viking!


----------



## Bookity

Scan was pretty good, except little miss was face down, so 3/4 of her face was the most we got to see. Also the tech checked for the cyst and it's gone now.

I'll put up pics later.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

glad your scan went well!! sorry you couldnt see her full face!
my cyst grew since last time. going on tuesday so hopefully its same size or smaller!


----------



## ashleywalton

Can't wait to see pics of the scans!
bexxc-Sorry about them rescheduling your scan that would be so frustrating!
Viking-Love the pics! Great nursery! 
Your pics are making me want to add more to our baby girls room! Hmmm....


----------



## Bookity

Here she is. The rest of the pics look pretty much the same as this. Except the first one, that was the only nearly whole face shot in the bunch.
 



Attached Files:







vanessa01.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 3









vanessa02.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3









vanessa03.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hollsarena

Viking-I LOVE the nursery!!! Nicely done!!!

Bookity-She is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the profile shot...what a cute little nose!!! LOVE the pictures:)


----------



## Stephers35

Yay Bookity! Those pictures are fantastic! I hope mine look that good. What an adorable little nose!


----------



## ashleywalton

Great pictures of your baby!!! :) 

Today has been such a rough day... I'm ready for my husband to be home so he can put me at ease...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

bookity love the third shot! i hope i get a good picture on tuesday like that!


----------



## MommyH

I will update more later this evening but our scan went well, I didn't no where near as good of pictures as you all but Ela is happy and healthy :) I'll post details and pics in a couple hours :)


----------



## Bookity

I bet they are wonderful pics MommyH! I had some too that are kind of on the creepy side because of the movement. But these were really good and the other ones that turned out well are all variations of the ones I posted. Glad your scan went well!

Ashley - hope tomorrow is a better day for you :hugs:

I can't wait to see more scan pics!!


----------



## Stephers35

Here's my girl! There is an angry one and yes, we were pushing her so that she would turn towards the correct side...
 



Attached Files:







Angry face2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10









Face 1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7









Face2.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9









Face3.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MommyH

Here are the few pictures we got...they wouldn't give us any 3/4d ones which really bummed me out, heck they wouldn't even look at her but for a moment on 3d because they said her hand was in the way and at 30 weeks she is too swooshed to get 3d pics :( She is measuring 2 weeks ahead for height and 1 week ahead in head and tummy size, they didn't give me the exact length measurement but did say she is 4.3 lbs!! That's almost the size my first daughter was at birth (5lbs) so I'm a little nervous I have 10 weeks to go :/ We had our 30 week dr appt this afternoon as well, my tummy size didn't grow any cm at all but we at least know Ela is happy and healthy by this mornings ultrasound. They did assure me at this point unless some emergency situation comes up that they will at least let me go to 38-39 weeks before inducing me, I told them I will refuse any induction before November 1st and that I would prefer to not be induced at all if we are both fine, I want a natural labor and would like to avoid any intervention before 42 weeks if possible. Anyhow here is my sweet love bug :) sorry about the crappy quality...

1/2 of her face
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/93364fa105ad02d0e3f581c5262cc024.jpg

My little bigfoot
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/b4c8fcb02b5adc336cada8753b87acf9.jpg

And the only decent shot we got is this profile pic
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/0423ac6da0fc4ba46bb20c8febbb814f.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

Awwww stephers and MommyH.....what beautiful babies you have!!!


----------



## Bookity

Aw Stephers and MommyH, those are gorgeous little ladies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Loving all the scan pictures ladies!! :) :)


----------



## Stephers35

Thanks ladies! It was so fun to see her, but it may have made things more difficult. When I look at the close-ups and see that she very clearly looks like me and my dad and I just want to touch her and squeeze those chubby little cheeks! Gonna be a long nine weeks!

31 weeks officially today!


----------



## ashleywalton

31 weeks here too Stephers! Although only 35 days until I'm 36 weeks which is when I had my 2nd baby (wishful thinking)... :) Lol.


----------



## Stephers35

ashleywalton said:


> 31 weeks here too Stephers! Although only 35 days until I'm 36 weeks which is when I had my 2nd baby (wishful thinking)... :) Lol.

I cannot tell you how much I have thought about changing my countdown to 37 weeks because I am sooooo impatient! I have a feeling she'll be early, but that probably means she'll show up around 42 weeks:(


----------



## Bookity

I feel like my girl will be early too, but I'm worried that I'm setting myself up for disappointment if she goes past her due date. With my first I figured she HAD to be late because she was my first. Even when I went into labor at 36+1, it didn't really hit me that I would be leaving the hospital with baby in my arms and not my tummy. I think if I can keep the mindset that she will be late, it'll save me some disappointment (hopefully).


----------



## MommyH

Ughh I feel the same way! Another TEN weeks till I can see her!?! LAME!! My first was two whole weeks late so at this point I'll be happy if she comes by the end of November, I am not getting my hopes up this time! I would be more than happy with a November 1st baby lol I just don't want to go in October, that's my other daughter and nephews month :/


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I'm loving all the scan and nursery pics! 
We still haven't finished our nursery. We ordered the furniture last night so just waiting for the furniture to be delivered so we can get everything set up. Will need to spend this weekend washing the bedding (oh and talking about bedding I still need to get the sheets!) 

Had a REALLY bad nights sleep last night - was awake from 1am till almost 6am!! This insomnia is really getting to me now! I did sleep for almost 2 1/2 hours this afternoon. Only woke up because DF was hungry and it was almost 6:15pm! So was time to make dinner! 
Hoping for a better nights sleep tonight! 
How is everyone else coping with the insomnia?


----------



## Bookity

Hope you sleep better tonight sk!

We need to order a crib soon. Now that our scan was all clear, we (DH particularly) are feeling a lot better. The girls will share a room for a little while, so we want a matching one. We might get another dresser from the collection too. Not that we have the room, but it'll be useful when the girls have their own rooms.

I'm still trying to figure out how to situate the room. The cribs are pretty bulky.


----------



## ashleywalton

I haven't been sleeping well either. Luckily with my husbands schedule I am able to take naps if I need to. Sometimes I'm able to nap and sometimes I just lay there just like I do at night so I don't know? 

I go to the DR in a week! I can't wait to see what he says...


----------



## Coleey

Hope you ladies get a good nights sleep tonight :hugs: I slept awfully last night too and I've been doing so many things wrong tonight. I left a small hand held PC in the fridge at work and completely forgot I put it there, forgot so many other things and when I got back from work this evening I managed to move the tap in the kitchen, so it was facing out of the sink and turned it on. I didn't realise there was water going all over the side until my OH told me! Time for bed I think! :rofl: xx


----------



## MommyH

I need some advice :( you all know what happened with my husband and these 3 girls he was talking to...well as I said they were 'friends' of mine. Well one of them I wasn't but I was the other two. Anyhow the one I wasn't friends with 'K' just tried adding my husband as a friend again on Facebook a couple days ago. He denied the request, he had already text her when all of this came out and told her not to contact him again. Well one of the other girls is my husbands best friend ('A') older sister, her name is 'P'. So 'A' text my husband pissed off because his sister 'P's name is getting drug through the mud all over town for what she and my husband did. My husband explains to I'm that not only have his wife and children been affected by their actions but yes the whole town and all of our families have been affected and that it's just as much her fault as it is his so they both have to deal with the consequences. We live in a pretty small town and since we all grew up here everyone knows us and them. Girl number three ('S') is sister to one of my friends (I was friends with both of them). 

So that's a little about the girls...well this morning started out with me headed to work where my first client I was going to have was my friend, 'S's sisters little boy...her sister texts me and asks me if I will cut 'S' sons hair too...ARE YOU F'ING KIDDING ME!? I couldn't believe they would even ask if I would cut his hair, granted he did nothing wrong, but after what his mother did why on earth would I want the liability of even having him in my salon! I told my friend no that I wouldn't cut his hair and that I couldn't believe she would even ask considering she knows what has happened and that I was no where near comfortable having him even there because of the situation! She said okay and brought her son in as planned.

Then this afternoon I received an email from my pinterest account saying that 'P' has started following my baby shower board and my daughters board!!! WTF!?! Why would she even do that why would she want to know what I am planning for my baby shower and what I pin for my daughters?! I'm so sickened by these girls!!

No matter what I do I can't seem to get away from them or the situation. My husband has deleted them from fb, text them to tell them not to contact us and then changed his number. God only knows they are still texting his old number trying to contact him?! I'm at a loss and I don't know what to do from here. F'ing with my husband is one thing but F with my kids and I can't control my actions!! 

Do I send them a message myself saying to back the f off and stay away from us or do I leave it alone? I feel like I'm going crazy and going to lose control at any moment I just cannot deal with this. It's also making my husband and I take steps back when we are trying to move forward because these girls will not leave us alone and keep coming up. If I send a letter what do I say? Lord knows I want to kick their f'ing asses and I don't know if I can make a polite letter or even write one at all to these horrible people...I just feel like I need to do something I can't stop letting this affect my life and my marriage :( help.


----------



## bexxc

i am so sorry you're going through this, mommyh. :hugs: not that it's even the same situation in the slightest, but when dh and i started dating, we just couldn't get rid of his ex. he had to change everything to get rid of her. he then had to specifically tell his friends not to give out his information. she would get his number from someone, call him, then leave a message telling him not to tell me she had called. thankfully, dh wanted nothing to do with her, but i can understand how frustrating, maddening, and disconcerting it is to have these ladies around who you can't seem to remove from your life no matter how hard you try. personally, i wouldn't make any attempt to contact them. people like that tend to feed off of attention. is there any way to block them from pinterest? and just leave it at that?


----------



## MommyH

No I tried :( pinterest doesn't have a blocking option yet it says :( He says he asked 2 of them not to contact him anymore but didnt say anything to the 3rd one because she was in the hospital giving bith to surrogacy twins... I feel like now I have to say something because it's getting out of control...at the same time I agree that they will just love the attention if I attempt to set them in their place. we have both deleted them and he has not given his number out to his close friends and family that he knows won't give it to them...he swears they haven't contacted him or vice versa. The girl who was in the hospital is 'S' and her sister told me today that she saw we deleted her but that she hasn't asked why and said she doesn't know why we deleted her...I find that to be bs, how would she not ask her sister she lives with why or if she didn't know why then why wouldn't she ask us why ya know...her sister just said 'she probably knows better than to ask and just assums you found out'...ughh so sick over this :(


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-I am so sorry that you are going through this. :hugs: I agree though, I would not contact them in any way. I know its easier said than done but just let it be and focus on your family. Girls like that want the attention no matter if its good or bad. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## MommyH

Thank you Ashley...it's so hard being the bigger person sometimes but I agree and I know by ignoring this it is for the better....I guess I just worry they will keep at their crap until I have lost my mind...just feels at this point that it will never go away, I know that's unreasonable because they will find someone else's life to f up eventually I just hope this all ends soon so I can work on learning to trust my husband and have faith in my marriage again :(


----------



## Viking15

MommyH said:


> I need some advice :( you all know what happened with my husband and these 3 girls he was talking to...well as I said they were 'friends' of mine. Well one of them I wasn't but I was the other two. Anyhow the one I wasn't friends with 'K' just tried adding my husband as a friend again on Facebook a couple days ago. He denied the request, he had already text her when all of this came out and told her not to contact him again. Well one of the other girls is my husbands best friend ('A') older sister, her name is 'P'. So 'A' text my husband pissed off because his sister 'P's name is getting drug through the mud all over town for what she and my husband did. My husband explains to I'm that not only have his wife and children been affected by their actions but yes the whole town and all of our families have been affected and that it's just as much her fault as it is his so they both have to deal with the consequences. We live in a pretty small town and since we all grew up here everyone knows us and them. Girl number three ('S') is sister to one of my friends (I was friends with both of them).
> 
> So that's a little about the girls...well this morning started out with me headed to work where my first client I was going to have was my friend, 'S's sisters little boy...her sister texts me and asks me if I will cut 'S' sons hair too...ARE YOU F'ING KIDDING ME!? I couldn't believe they would even ask if I would cut his hair, granted he did nothing wrong, but after what his mother did why on earth would I want the liability of even having him in my salon! I told my friend no that I wouldn't cut his hair and that I couldn't believe she would even ask considering she knows what has happened and that I was no where near comfortable having him even there because of the situation! She said okay and brought her son in as planned.
> 
> Then this afternoon I received an email from my pinterest account saying that 'P' has started following my baby shower board and my daughters board!!! WTF!?! Why would she even do that why would she want to know what I am planning for my baby shower and what I pin for my daughters?! I'm so sickened by these girls!!
> 
> No matter what I do I can't seem to get away from them or the situation. My husband has deleted them from fb, text them to tell them not to contact us and then changed his number. God only knows they are still texting his old number trying to contact him?! I'm at a loss and I don't know what to do from here. F'ing with my husband is one thing but F with my kids and I can't control my actions!!
> 
> Do I send them a message myself saying to back the f off and stay away from us or do I leave it alone? I feel like I'm going crazy and going to lose control at any moment I just cannot deal with this. It's also making my husband and I take steps back when we are trying to move forward because these girls will not leave us alone and keep coming up. If I send a letter what do I say? Lord knows I want to kick their f'ing asses and I don't know if I can make a polite letter or even write one at all to these horrible people...I just feel like I need to do something I can't stop letting this affect my life and my marriage :( help.

:hugs: 
She's just trying to drum up some drama. I would just sign up for pintrest under a different account that only you know and go on from there. She is a creeper. EW! I am sorry you are going thru this. I agree with the others. :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Just keep ignoring them and they'll eventually get the hint. Though I do think it's extremely weird one of them has started following your pinterest thing (not sure what it is?) after everything that has happened? I'm one of those act before thinking, so I would hvae gone in there all guns blazing, but do agree with the others and, think just leave it. :hugs: I hope this all disappears for you soon though - it must be so stressful having to deal with all this :(


----------



## skweek35

MommyH - So sorry you are having such a difficult time with the other ladies. Hopefully changing your numbers and ignoring them will send a strong enough message to them! As for 'S' It seems like she needs a stronger message and maybe having a quiet word with her is what is needed there. I would suggest sending a strong message via someone who, you can trust and she will listen to. 

AFM - I had a better nights sleep when I eventually got to sleep. Did take me almost 3 hours to fall asleep, but at least I managed to sleep for almost 8 hours.


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH exactly what ashley said! Girls like that just want attention and if you contact them you fuel the fire and give them a reason to keep going on with what there doing. I have been in situations like this before and the best thing you can do, although not easy, is continue working on your marriage and not letting the past keep getting drug into it. Ther lady following you boards is clearly a pysco :wacko: and must be extremly jealous of you to have to know what your interest are.

Stay strong and keep moving forward for you and your families sake. This will pass eventualy and make your family stronger. If you let these girls get to you then they win so to speak. Home wrecking whores!!! (sorry I hate females like this) 

:hugs: to you and your patinets


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah even if its driving you nuts and on your mind constantly (as it would anyone in this situation) dont let them know that. thats what they want. get fired up, vent to people not related to the situation (like us hehe) and dont say a word to them. not worth it. and if they follow any other pintrests or anything i wouldnt even tell your hubby. clearly he seems to have put them out of his life, there might not be much more he can do and bringing it up might make things go backwards. good luck and :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

Just heard from our midwife about our ultrasound...Miss Ela is measuring at a whopping 80% ALREADY :/ I knew I already looked/felt as big as I was with my first daughter full term!! She said Ela is measuring 4 1/2-5 pounds and 18-19 inches (My first daughter was born two weeks overdue at 5lbs 18"!!!) So we will be having a repeat ultrasound in a few weeks to determine a game plan for when she will be born...they were planning to avoid induction before 36 weeks but after having this info we may just choose to let her grow all she wants and have a c section on/around November 1st. Bummed but happy she is healthy <3 I can't wait to meet her...but I think it's time to come up with a new nickname, she is not a bug at all lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Aww mommyH she is a little rolly polly bug :haha:

Thats so awesome to hear that she is growing so well. And our babies could be born via c-section a day apart!! Then we could chat about our recoveries together.

Can't wait to hear your update in a week on how she is doing!! :happydance:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

baby and i made it too 30 weeks today!! so excited :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Yay for 30 weeks! :)
I remember with my 1st I had a scan for baby on a Sunday (by husbands aunt) because Dr had talked about inducing if I hadn't had baby over weekend and I had an appt Monday morning. We wanted her to check everything out to see if she thought baby was ready :) She was estimated to be 6lbs11oz and I had her 2 days later(by being induced because of pre-elampsia) and she was 7lbs10oz. Amazing how she grew that much in 2 days.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i heard the estimated weights can be plus one pound or minus one pound and sometimes even more.. my dr said "it gives a rough estimate". not sure if anyone else has heard this?


----------



## ashleywalton

Yeah I'm sure its not exact. My doctor expected a 7lb baby with her. He never got a chance to say with my 2nd because she came early...


----------



## Viking15

wishfulmom2b said:


> i heard the estimated weights can be plus one pound or minus one pound and sometimes even more.. my dr said "it gives a rough estimate". not sure if anyone else has heard this?

I have also read this in several locations. I have been hoping to go natural and I'm trying to keep on top of all of the reasons someone might get induced. That's one of my bigger fears. A lot of my friends have been induced and it is not fun and most have ended up in a c-section. Not what I'm hoping for, but we'll have to accept what comes. Anyhow, induction due to size can really backfire because the u/s just isn't an accurate indicator. That's what I have found and I think I'm going to avoid any more u/s if I can manage it. That way there won't be pressure to push the baby out before it's ready. It is a personal choice and I'm saying this now, but may change my mind later?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've also heard that too!

Though, with my second my midwife kept telling me (when checking fundal height and having a feel around) that he was going to be a small baby ..... he was the longest thing I have ever seen and was 9lbs 5.5ozs! I don't think you'll really know how big baby is until they're born

ETA - my cousin in law was hte opposite - she was HUGE!! They did scans etc and said she was going to have a 10lber .... he was 6 and a half lbs.


----------



## MommyH

I agree completely and that's why we told them no matter what unless one of us is in danger we will not under any circumstances induce before November 1st! They said my dd was 7-8lbs and she came out two weeks overdue (to their calculations) at 5lbs!! I knew she wasn't even ready yet but they insisted I be induced at 42 weeks they just wouldn't let me go longer even though I knew when I got pregnant they wouldn't go off my date they went off my last period and I don't have regular cycles due to PCOS and I don't ever ovulate normal! So I agree completely...I do not want to be induced and I want her to fully cook but if that means she'll be huge then we may select a c section even though that is my greatest fear :/ really hoping I will be able to go all natural with no induction and we will both be healthy and happy!


----------



## Viking15

Mommy H, why exactly are you worried about her being too big to push out? I think you and she will be fine. Your body is made to do this. :thumbup: you've got this! I would have been furious about the PCOS and messed up due date! 
:hugs:


----------



## bexxc

i would have been really pissed off about the messed up due date too. my pcos and irregular cycles are the whole reason i started charting- so i'd be able to know when things were happening in my cycle. i think i might have been mad enough to change doctors!


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay. My tailbone and lower back are killing me! I don't know how to describe it at all but my tailbone feel like its out of place sort of. I've been having a lot of contractions as well. Some are hurting and I have to breathe through them. I really hope I can get through today cause I cannot call my doctor since its holiday weekend...so I'd have to go to ER.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry, ashley. i guess just try to have some water and rest a lot. how frequent are the contraction?


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks. They're random right now. But I'm having 3-4 an hour sometimes. And I've been cramping really low too like period cramps. This all happened with my 2nd baby but it seems much more intense and painful this time...probably since I've been miserable since 16 weeks...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so sorry Ashley. my tailbone is killing me too, but no contractions for me. my legs have been cramping higher up closer to my pelvic area too.. like when i get my period. 

i hope it gets better for you :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks wishful. I had that with my 2nd baby. My legs felt like they were going to give out on me. Hope we all make it through this without too much more pain! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Ugh, dont you hate it that they are out on holiday and it seems like that is when you need them? I hate going to the ER too, but if I had more than 4 an hour I would go and get checked asap!! 

Hope it all gets better for you though :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks. Should I go even if they don't hurt? I haven't had them since last night and I was close to telling me husband let's go. Sometimes they hurt non stop then I just feel the tightening feeling. I know what "real" contractions feel like and I know its not that but its still too early to be having all this...ugh!


----------



## Viking15

We had a guest speaker at our birthing class last night. She was a chiropractor that specializes in pregnancy, post partum care and infants. Her explanation of pain down by the tailbone was really interesting. She also explained that when the sacrum is not aligned it can pull the ligaments connected to the uterus and cause torsion in the uterus and therefore malpositioning of the baby for birth. Now, I have seen a chiropractor before, and I have to say that I didn't feel much benefit from it. The thing that helped me was strengthening my back and shoulder muscles and I rarely have the pain that drove me to the chiropractor anymore. However, the relief I did feel was temporary. The relaxin is allowing your tailbone to move around and perhaps end up in a position that is causing you pain. You have a lot of nerve endings coming out there. You may want to consider looking for a chiropractor that specializes in pregnancy care? As for the contractions, I have no clue. :shrug:


----------



## Bookity

Hope everything is okay and you can make it thru the weekend Ashley.


----------



## MommaBarry

ashleywalton said:


> Thanks. Should I go even if they don't hurt? I haven't had them since last night and I was close to telling me husband let's go. Sometimes they hurt non stop then I just feel the tightening feeling. I know what "real" contractions feel like and I know its not that but its still too early to be having all this...ugh!

I know all docs are different, but I had told my I had been getting lots of BH some painful some not so much with just the tightning senstaion. He said that I needed to start keeping track of them, and if I had more than 4 to go just to be safe. But like I said all docs are different, thats just what mine had suggested.


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay. Thanks ladies. Im going to try to rest today and call Doctor tomorrow.


----------



## bexxc

anyone else feeling pretty short of breath lately?


----------



## MommyH

Viking15 said:


> Mommy H, why exactly are you worried about her being too big to push out? I think you and she will be fine. Your body is made to do this. :thumbup: you've got this! I would have been furious about the PCOS and messed up due date!
> :hugs:

It's not that I'm worried about pushing her out, they actually will not let you at any of our hospitals if the baby appears too large...and with the GD and my husbands genetic size (he's 6'7") they said I will either need to be induced early or have a c section because of all the risks with trying to push out a baby that is too big :(



bexxc said:


> i would have been really pissed off about the messed up due date too. my pcos and irregular cycles are the whole reason i started charting- so i'd be able to know when things were happening in my cycle. i think i might have been mad enough to change doctors!

I was only 23 when my last daughter was born and a little more naive and thought they knew it all, I did try to fight them at first and told them I knew when I got pregnant but they just saw me as a young girl who knew nothing basically...I had charted with both to get both of my babies but even that wasn't enough to convince them. I was irate when she came out so small but thankfully she was healthy and perfect :)


----------



## charlie15

I've been short of breath when I lie down Bexxc, so sleeping propped up with 6 pillows!!

Interesting what you say about pain in your tailbone viking, I've had lower back pain which is posterior pelvic pain caused by relaxin, i have thought about going to a chiropractor or osteopath about it to see what they can do, some days are fine and others i'm in agony just walking down my street, but that's only been this week. I should probably get it looking at before my bump gets any heavier!

Ashley, hope things are OK tomorrow, hope you're managing to get some rest.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ashley - try drinking lots of water and lying on your left side to see if this helps the contractions! I have found this time around hte BH's are MORE like contractions than the 'fake pains' but they are only BHs :hugs: Hopefully, you'll feel better soon! :)


----------



## Viking15

I am starting to feel out of breath sometimes. Yesterday seemed to be bad. But today is alright. My walks at night are getting more difficult. I am walking a little bit slower. The exercises are agony to get thru, but necessary to try and keep myself from turning into a blob. In reality they aren't hard, but difficult with the belly in the way to do the squats. I keep telling myself the better shape I'm in the better labor will go. I've already broken the 200 pound mark on the scale so the extra weight isn't helping either. Just taking it slower and allowing myself to rest between exercises. 
I do get sporadic sciatic pain. Thankfully it seems to pass after a few moments of discomfort. No contractions at all yet. I guess I'll be thankful for that too! Just mid back pain from carrying around all this belly weight. I feel ready for her to come out but I know it's best to let her come when she is ready. My baby shower is just around the corner. A couple of weeks to go and then I can go bonkers organizing and buying the rest of the stuff we will need. I'm looking forward to getting things settled but not looking forward to dropping all that cash! I'm so thankful for the stuff people have passed on to us. I think I would have had a heartattack buying a crib and changing table/dresser. I guess you just get used to what you have to.


----------



## skweek35

ok with everyone talking about their pregnancy ailments - here comes one I never knew about! 
Last night while lying watching tellie, the upper right hand side of my bump, just below my breast, went all numb! I could seriously feel nothing in that section. It freaked me out so much that DF decided to consult Dr Google. 
Its apparently very common. Caused by growth spurt that blocks or pinches a nerve. 
SO have not really worried about consulting triage or MW today.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

some part of my son is tucked under my right rib and it hurts so so bad. theres not a kicking movement...more of a stuck feeling. my belly is lopsided. ouch. hope its not his head way up there!


----------



## Bookity

My belly is always lopsided. Vanessa has taken to my right side. So did my one year old actually. According to my scan last week she's head down, hope she stays that way.


----------



## Mrs.326

I know I'm late on this, but lovely scans ladies!! I'm so excited for our 3D session in less than 2 weeks! :) That will likely be the last time we get to see our LO before he gets, so it's bittersweet. I'm hoping the doctor decides to do 1 more scan before his due date. 

MommyH - still sending lots of :hugs: and support your way. I don't know how I would handle that situation, but I have to say I admire your strength!


----------



## ashleywalton

So, I was able to rest yesterday and it seemed to help. The pressure is getting to be unbearable when I sit. My husband was home yesterday so I was able to lay down as much a I needed to. Today, I'm on my own until he gets home from work. 

Since I can't tell anyone that "knows" me...I'll tell you all. My mom usually is around to help but today she has appointments since they found a lump on her left breast. :( She has another mammogram and a sonogram scheduled for this afternoon. I have been trying to NOT think about it but I'm so nervous for her. Overall my mom is VERY healthy...so anyway...I'm on my own the majority of today. Plus, its my husbands birthday today.


----------



## bexxc

oh i'm so sorry to hear about your mom! hopefully it's nothing serious. :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Hoping that your momma is ok :hugs:

And hoping you make it through the day solo :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you both. We are definitely hoping its nothing serious...


----------



## MommyH

Ashley I will be praying for your mom, I am so sorry you are all having to go through this :(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh ashley i am so sorry.. you were dealing with enough to begin with! my mom had a mammogram last year that came back not so good.. they saw a lump but it ended up being much smaller then they thought (it was mostly shadow) and a benign cyst. the days you wait are the worst and i really feel for you :hugs: really hope your mom is okay... she's in my thoughts..

also happy birthday to your husband... hope you guys can have a moment of smiles today.. but i know it will be tough :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley, I also went through a similar situation with my mom. It was benign as well. I hope everything is fine with your mom, I know how incredibly stressful the waiting is. Big :hugs:!!!!!!


----------



## Stephers35

Thinking of your family Ashley!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks everyone. You ladies are awesome! :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

I've been MIA lately, but just finally got caught up on all the reading. You ladies are all amazing -- the support and kind words you continue to share with each other just amaze me! So sorry to hear about your mom Ashley, and your continuing issues with the crazy-trashy-trio MommyH........you both need/deserve a vacation -- Ashley from pain and MommyH from crazy ladies!

Hope everyone else is doing splendid, despite all these fun new symptoms that keep popping up! I am still being monitored for pre-eclampsia and doing 24 urine collection tests once a week -- try not to be jealous! ;) I also failed my 1 hour glucose test, and don't have a lot of hope for the 3 hour, but the doctor said to at least try, since adding GD to pre-E would make the next two months very un-fun for me. I kinda don't care anymore -- I'll do whatever is necessary to get her here healthy...ya know?


----------



## Bookity

Aw, Halfthyme!! The things we have to do for our little ones! You're such a great momma!

Ashley, thinking of you and your mom! I hope that it's benign and no problem. :hugs:

My Grandmother in Law earlier in the year had a lump discovered at her regular mammogram and it was found to be cancerous. It was found early and she had a lumpectomy and radiation. She's doing really well now!


----------



## Viking15

Ashley, you are going thru such a tough time. I am so sorry. :hugs: I hope your mom's testing turns out to be nothing serious. I hope you can catch a break soon. It sounds like a huge emotional war. So many things to worry about that are out of your control 
Half, how bad was your score on the 1hr test? I hope that you can pass the 3 hr. I failed the 1, but passed the 3. I was still asked to alter my diet though. I failed one of the 3 post glucose drink blood draws with the 3 hr. My MW said I was allow to fail one, but not more than that. I don't understand it, but I am trying to be better. It is super hard as I have a big sugar addiction. It was under control before pregnancy but feels out of control again. I tend to eat when I am bored as well. Sitting around for the last month not working has been tough. I'm glad I'm not working, but keeping myself from eating has been a challenge. I've been trying to fill up with healthy foods, and I have to be good at the store and not purchase bad stuff. Anyhow, I hope that you don't have GD :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

HalfThyme :hi: its so great to hear from you!!! 

Sorry to hear about the Pre-E, I am really trying to contain my jealousy on all your urine gathering :winkwink: No really, I hope you are doing well and that baby comes out sleeping full nights at a time with no colic ever. At least then maybe it will balalnce out the rocky pregnancy. :hugs:
My fingers are double crossed GD is not added to the list


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme - you never know, you could pass the 3hr with flying colors!! FX'd! You're already such a great mom doing all you're doing to make sure your LO is happy & healthy :)


----------



## MommyH

Thank you for your sweet words Half! I laughed so hard at your 'trashy trio' comment and my hubby asked what was so funny and I said oh nothing just a friend called the three skanks a 'trashy trio' he said yea that's true, don't tell me what they call me though lol. 

I really hope you don't have GD, it sucks :( and I can't imagine it on top of all the pre e worries :hugs: I will be thinking of you, I hope you pass the next test!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

had my ultrasound today! it was great and she did it most in 3D which was nice. he took some nice breaths and was sucking on his toes! he is in the 90th PERCENTILE! he is huge and measuring weeks ahead! i am real short so she said i might go at the end of october instead! he was 3lbs 11 ounches... such a cutie!! the pics werent great because he was backwards.. but his head is down! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









033j.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bookity

Oh wishful, those CHEEKS! So cute!


----------



## MommaBarry

Wishful he is darling!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Great pics! Love those cheeks.
Again, thank you for all your support. My moms appointments are over and now we wait and we should know the results in a few days so I'm hoping by Friday because I don't want to have to wait over the weekend. I also have my doctor appointment on Friday if I don't have any problems til then. 
My oldest daughter, although only 4, was a huge help today so we had a good day. My 2 year old even took a nap so I was able to rest :)


----------



## Bookity

Glad you were able to get some rest Ashley.

My GTT is tomorrow morning, wish me luck!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Good Luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

Bookity said:


> Glad you were able to get some rest Ashley.
> 
> My GTT is tomorrow morning, wish me luck!

Good luck! :)

I've decided to go see my doctor tomorrow no matter what. I'm having too many preterm labor symptoms so I'd rather be safe than sorry. I'll let you all know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Bookity

Glad you're going to get checked out! Best to be on the safe side. I'll be looking for your update.


----------



## charlie15

Hope all's OK with the Doc Ashley.

Have my 31 week appointment this morning, last time they didn't bother with my fundal height as bubs was lying transverse, am hoping there's been some movement!


----------



## booflebump

Good luck Charlie xxx


----------



## whatwillbex

Good luck :flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

Omg there are 3 November threads :O !


----------



## whatwillbex

I cant keep up! lol doesnt take a lot to confuse me:wacko:


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha! I'm so going to reply on one thread that has nothing to do with what people are talking about...


----------



## whatwillbex

We need to start a new thread for peeps lost between November threads... the black hole!

I know me too lol:dohh:


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, that'd just end up being 4 groups :D and we'd be even more lost!


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha true!


----------



## MommaBarry

I had started the one that was november due dates (cont) in third tri forum. It got moved over to this forum yesterday :nope: trust me all the ladies are confused and some have had a hard time finding it.


----------



## SarahDiener

Hahaha, too many Baby brains about :)


----------



## Viking15

Good luck Bookity!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think my morning sickness (night sickness really) is back from 3rd tri! say it aint so!!!
monday night i threw up and thought it was a fluke but then last night i got really nauseous and got sick twice... aww mann :(

so my dr forgot to give me my anti d shot yesterday so i am heading back there now..oops!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Viking15 said:


> Half, how bad was your score on the 1hr test? I hope that you can pass the 3 hr. I failed the 1, but passed the 3. I was still asked to alter my diet though. I failed one of the 3 post glucose drink blood draws with the 3 hr. My MW said I was allow to fail one, but not more than that. I don't understand it, but I am trying to be better. It is super hard as I have a big sugar addiction. It was under control before pregnancy but feels out of control again. I tend to eat when I am bored as well. Sitting around for the last month not working has been tough. I'm glad I'm not working, but keeping myself from eating has been a challenge. I've been trying to fill up with healthy foods, and I have to be good at the store and not purchase bad stuff. Anyhow, I hope that you don't have GD :hugs:

Viking, I scored a 180. :blush: I had to have the nurse repeat it to make sure I was hearing her correctly! Thanks for the info -- I think I will plan on altering my diet regardless, it'll make for an easier transition after baby comes to head back into a more restrictive diet and lose the baby weight. 

Thanks for the encouragement -- I don't know how you've survived a month staying at home with the fridge! You are amazing!


----------



## charlie15

OK now I'm confused too! 2 threads merged into 1??? I'm not sure what's happened or how! oh well.

docs appt went well, We're all good and bubs is head down, yey! I was really hoping there had been some movement in the right direction and there has, now just hope bubs gets comfy there and stays put!

sorry to hear your MS is back Wishful, hopefully it's just a one off!


----------



## Mrs.326

wishful - he's gorgeous! Love those cheeks :)

Good luck on your GTT Bookity! 

Keep us posted, Ashley. Hope all goes well at your appt!

AFM - I just completed my hospital registration! AHH!! I had a dream last night I went into labor and didn't have my bag packed and was put in a semi-private room (uh, no way!) LOL, needless to say, I've been obsessing over my bag this morning. I think I'll be putting it all together over the weekend so I have it finished and can wipe that anxiety out of my mind! Has anyone else started packing?


----------



## Stephers35

Good morning Ladies! No bag packed yet...I don't even have 75% of the items I'll need to put in it. I am waiting until my baby shower which is 9/22. Cutting it too close? 

Sorry about test results halfthyme...hopefully the three hour test shows nothing abnormal.

Morning sickness at night: Yep! Middle of the night to be precise. Narrowed it down to any type of carbonated drink. Boo! I did take two tums before going to sleep each night for a week as I was waking up in the middle of the night and had to keep a bucket close. Just gross! 

I had a very strange baby dream last night! The baby (who I did not seem particularly attached to) came early and we thought we would just put it in the fridge and wait for the next one to ripen. I ended up retrieving it as I then figured it might be ok. I felt very bad that it was shivering. It was a huge baby btw. Wondering if it has anything to do with not picking tomatoes and having them go bad last week?


----------



## HalfThyme007

Mrs -- good idea on packing the bag already! It's been weighing on my mind, and I think maybe this weekend I'll just get it done so I can cross that off my list. I also haven't picked which hospital yet, but I'd really like to decide so I can pre register too and just be as ready as possible.

What'd you put in your bag Mrs? This is your first, right? I *kind of* have an idea of what to pack, but I always wonder if I'm missing something. Everything on my list is basically what I would pack if I were going away for a 2 day trip (clothes, toiletries, etc.) + baby clothes and that's it. We don't need to bring diapers or anything of that nature, right?

PS: Wishful the pics are SO cute!! congrats on a great scan!


----------



## Mrs.326

Stephers, I don't think you're cutting it too close if you wait until the shower to pack. I'll have to wait until mine for some items, but there are a lot of items I didn't register for that I'll need to pick up myself. 

HalfThyme, I've just spent an hour or so going through online lists and putting together a list of what I need based on what the hospital does/does not offer. You'll need to check with your hospital regarding what they'll have on hand for you. I know mine offers Lanolin cream, pads, and disposable undies for me... and tshirts, hats, diapers, pacifiers, wipes, and grooming supplies for the baby. Here's a list of what I'm packing (sorry in advance for how long it is!)
* nursing gowns/robes/slippers
* toiletries (face wash/ moisturizer/ hair products/ deodorant/ toothpaste/ toothbrush/ shampoo/ conditioner/ body wash)
* make up
* hair ties/ clips
* hair dryer/ hair straightener
* hair brushes
* nursing bras
* going home outfit/shoes
* socks
* iPad
* phone charger
* camera & charger
* pillow
* prenatal vitamins
FOR BABY
* Personal items for hand/foot prints
* baby book (also for hand/foot prints)
* receiving blankets
* going home outfit
* outfit for pictures
* car seat
* grooming set
* socks


----------



## cookielucylou

I hadn't seen this thread before-I'm on the other November thread though. 
I'm Lucy and I'm expecting baby no.2 on the 30th November.


----------



## Mrs.326

Welcome Lucy :hi:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi Lucy :) To all the new ladies joining:Let me know your due date, team color (blue,pink,yellow) and a name if you have one and want to share. I will add you to the front page :)

So, I called doctor and went this morning. I told him I was worried about preterm labor and my husband is planning to leave Saturday for a good 10-14 days out of state and want to make sure that everything is looking okay. He said everything is fine. He said no going out of state the last month for sure. I am starting to swell so he also told me to rest as much as I can because of that. So basically I need to do nothing...the only thing I have planned from now til baby is to go on one last shopping trip to make sure we have everything we need!
I'm definitely much more miserable and the braxton hicks are much more painful this 3rd time around. Anyone else feeling the same? 
Mrs-Good job on packing your bag! I have started getting things together for mine as well. Just FYI I hated the pads they gave me at the hospital so you might want to take ones that you like :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Glad to hear everything is okay! Listen to the doctor and take it easy :) 

And good point on the pads! I'll pack some extras in case I don't like the ones they provide... Any suggestions on which brand to get? I have not worn a pad in over a decade! I have no idea what to look for :haha: And what about the undies? They provide mesh undies there and I found some I could purchase online so I could use them at home as well, but I wonder if it's worth it or if I should just get some "granny panties" and use those instead.


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs.326 said:


> Glad to hear everything is okay! Listen to the doctor and take it easy :)
> 
> And good point on the pads! I'll pack some extras in case I don't like the ones they provide... Any suggestions on which brand to get? I have not worn a pad in over a decade! I have no idea what to look for :haha: And what about the undies? They provide mesh undies there and I found some I could purchase online so I could use them at home as well, but I wonder if it's worth it or if I should just get some "granny panties" and use those instead.

I am definitely going to listen :)

As far as the pads go I like ones that are thin and without wings but it all depends how much you're bleeding afterwards you might need thicker ones. I couldn't tell you what brand I use I just know the package is green...Haha...I'll have to look when I get home. I think they're 'Always'? The hospital ones were so long, thin in width and so thick I felt like I was wearing a mattress! And undies:the mesh ones I liked while I was in the hospital since they are actually really comfy. Although, I did buy a pack of granny panties to use once I got home until the bleeding stopped. :) 

Sorry if I am not making any sense. I'm having a hard time focusing today. Lol. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, you're making perfect sense :) Thanks for the info!


----------



## Coleey

Welcome Lucy! :)

Pad wise I had quite a few of the big ones from the hospital as they're like beach towels for your vajayjay :haha: I used the high absorbent ones afterwards and the night ones are great if you're bleeding heavy. :) 

My Braxton hicks are much more intense this time round too. Scares me a little lol :wacko: xx


----------



## ashleywalton

Lol, You're welcome! :)
So, my husband let me pick out a new diaper bag. Since we don't really need ANYTHING since its our 3rd girl he figured since its something I use so often I could get a different one! So I ordered it and should be here within 5 days. Funny what I can get excited about...


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm due on the 1st Nov and I'm team pink!


----------



## MommyH

Ashley where did you get your bag from? I'm still on the hunt for one but nervous about buying it online :/


----------



## Mrs.326

MommyH - I bought my bag online and love it! It's a Petunia Pickle Bottom Boxy Backpack :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i really like my skip hop bag. got it on amazon! of course i havent used it but looks good to me lol


----------



## charlie15

Good to hear that there's no sign of premature labour Ashley.

i'm getting a skip hop bag from amazon too, the green one i think, they look pretty unisex so OH happy to use to :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Mrs.326 said:


> MommyH - I bought my bag online and love it! It's a Petunia Pickle Bottom Boxy Backpack :)

Hahaha! I would buy diaper bag that just for the name! I have never heard of it, but I'm totally gonna go check it out now!

Also, thanks ladies for the info on pads! I hadn't even thought of that....the thought of bleeding that much seems so foreign to me! I haven't worn pads for probably close to 10 years either, except after the D&C last year and even then it felt like I was mattress surfing. The nurse told me to "prepare myself for a pad the size of Texas" lol, she wasn't exaggerating!

PS: Ashley, I've been having major swelling issues as well. We went on an 8 hour road trip this weekend to Spokane and I'm not sure my ankles have returned completely. Of course elevating them helps, but I also started throwing ice packs on them when I get home from work and that seems to speed up the process a bit (and help with the pain!). Glad you went to the doc, hope everything continues to go well!


----------



## Mrs.326

You definitely should check it out, HalfThyme :) 

We're also getting a skip hop bag for DH since he doesn't like the frilly patterned bag I picked out for myself :haha: skip hop makes a great bag and they also come with stroller clips which is another feature I love!


----------



## Viking15

Half, that is a pretty bad score (180), but it's not over until the fat lady sings. I hope you pass the three hour. Sitting at home one forced early maternity leave is giving me time to get things done, but I'm bored already and I still have 2 months to go! I never thought I'd say I was bored. I have been knitting. I am almost done with my first baby project. A little sleep sack. I have a Christmas tree skirt that I need to quilt and finish up. And I can always knit more. I'm going to knit a matching hat for the sleep sack for sure. We are still working out the kinks in the baby's room organizationally. We bought some cabinets to hang on the wall near the changing area for more storage. I've cleaned out half of her closet and I need to get that ready to hang clothes and find something to utilize the space underneath her tiny clothes. We are going to cloth diaper once she fits into the one size diapers, so I will have to find a way to organize my stash, and make it convenient to use. I still need to make the guest bedroom habitable for our out of country visitors. (my husband is from Peru) A friend of mine is staying with us for the baby shower so that will get done very shortly. I made some good progress on that last week. So busy nesting here. Oh, and I'm waiting for an organizer to come to give me more room in the pantry so I have a place to store her bottles, and can get my disorganized pantry that drives me bonkers under control. 
Once all that is done then what am I going to do? I will probably be done with all of that by the end of September. I guess I will need to knit something else. 
I'm excited to actually go to the hospital and get her out. I hope I need that bag packing list soon. I don't know how much I will be able to pack in advance. I will definitely need a list. I'm waiting to buy some nursing tanks to see how big my boobs are going to get. They have already gone up from a 36DD to a 40 DDD. I'm actually just using an extender for my 38DDD bras as they were getting uncomfortable. I didn't want to buy new bras before buying nursing bras. I already had the 38 DDDs from before I got to my goal weight. Bras that big are expensive and I need a lot of support so I don't go cheap. I'm actually a little anxious about using nursing bras because they don't have underwire. Those are bad for nursing because they are too restrictive. Maybe they cut off the flow in the breast tissues or something? I got advice to hold off on buying a whole bunch of that kind of stuff to make sure nursing was going to work for me. I have seen so many of my friends fail at it :nope: It is hard apparently. 
Well, enough of me me me. 
Ashley, heed your doctor's warning please and take it easy. It's tempting to want the baby out now, but you don't want your little girl in the NICU if you can avoid it. :hugs:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Viking15 said:


> Half, that is a pretty bad score (180), but it's not over until the fat lady sings.


Yeah...that's what I thought, too. :serenade: <-- that's me singin! I really don't think I'll pass the 3 hour, but I'll give it a shot. For kicks. :)

I'm jealous of your mat leave, although I've often thought how quickly I would get bored as well. It sounds like you've got a lot of great stuff done and planned! You have to post pics of your handicrafts so we can ooooh and aaaah over them :) 

I'm waiting on purchasing nursing bras too....I'm a 40D now :shock:, and yes the bigger ones are expensive! I've heard the same thing about underwires, so I think I'm definitely going to go with nursing tanks or something without wires and pray it's supportive enough. I'd hate to spend $$$ just to end up with nursing bras that won't fit my gigantic boobs. If all else fails, I'm determined to just be topless and turn into a homebody for a few weeks. I'm sure DH won't mind the view! :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

I know. Sometimes with my husbands schedule its hard on me with little ones at home. but he has 2 more days of work then has vacation for 3 weeks. When he goes back to work at least my in laws will be back. I got my diaper bag online at babies r us. Its a jjcole bag. I had seen it a couple months back and wish I had gotten it then. When I looked online it was on sale!! :)) It has a grey and white design that I love with lots of pockets and stroller straps. They had other colors as well...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

is it a bad sign that my boobs havent grown at all? not even a little bit?? as far as nursing goes?


----------



## Viking15

ashleywalton said:


> I know. Sometimes with my husbands schedule its hard on me with little ones at home. but he has 2 more days of work then has vacation for 3 weeks. When he goes back to work at least my in laws will be back. I got my diaper bag online at babies r us. Its a jjcole bag. I had seen it a couple months back and wish I had gotten it then. When I looked online it was on sale!! :)) It has a grey and white design that I love with lots of pockets and stroller straps. They had other colors as well...

I picked out a jj cole as well! I like the "mixed leaf". I think it will look good with the stroller? I hope it's okay. I read lots of reviews and some loved it and some hated it :dohh:



wishfulmom2b said:


> is it a bad sign that my boobs havent grown at all? not even a little bit?? as far as nursing goes?

I don't think it makes a difference. Don't fret :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

wishful with my first I stayed the same size, a C cup. Then lost the baby weight and they shrank to a B :growlmad:

With this pregnancy they went from B's to DD's. It's crazy!!


----------



## ashleywalton

I was a 34DD before and I don't even know now. I only wear sport bras. Its ridiculous. And don't worry I have huge boobs and have had trouble both times with breastfeeding.


----------



## bexxc

wishfulmom2b said:


> is it a bad sign that my boobs havent grown at all? not even a little bit?? as far as nursing goes?

i was wondering the same thing. mine have grown very minimally if at all.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i swear mine looks smaller! but i know its just because my belly sticks out lol. i am a small B but ive grown to love my boobs.. my mom has back problems from her large breasts


----------



## MommyH

Here is everything in our hospital bags which are packed and sitting right inside the nursery for go time :)

Me-
Comfy yoga type pants
Comfy tank tops
Nursing bra
Flip flops for shower and slipper socks for walking around
Breast pads
Extra underwear

Toiletries
Deodorant
Shampoo/conditioner
Body soap
Toothpaste/brush
Make-up
Hair clips and bobby pins
Massage oil for labor
Chapstick (a must!)
Pads and breast pads

Baby
5 onsies (I know they supply their clothes but I want her dressed in cuter stuff for visitors)
5 outfits (just incase our stay is longer than we expect or she dirties one lol)
Hats (cold here in November)
Pacifier
Hand mits
Nail clippers
5 pairs of socks
Going home outfit
Baby book
Blankets

Hubby
Swims shorts (our hospital has a couples spa for after birth plus he can get in labor pool)
T shirts
Underwear
Socks
Flip flops
Pj pants

Misc items
Camera
Video camera
Birth plan (also a copy in my records but I want to make sure we have a copy with us too)
Cash for vending machine snacks if hubby needs them
Cell/camera/laptop/iPad chargers
iPad and laptop
Snacks and drinks for hubby
Carseat
Bag for dirty clothes to come home in
Gum and mints

I think that's about everything...hubby and I each have a backpack full and baby has her diaper bag full :)


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW MommyH you are well prepared!! 

I have gotten as far as making the list (on my computer), but have yet to find the bag or buy the items to put in it :haha:


----------



## bexxc

MommaBarry said:


> WOW MommyH you are well prepared!!
> 
> I have gotten as far as making the list (on my computer), but have yet to find the bag or buy the items to put in it :haha:

i haven't even gotten that far! :haha: but mommyh's post inspired me to at least go on amazon and start looking at bags for dh and myself.


----------



## MommyH

Well I don't have a diaper bag for baby yet technically, her stuff is just in a cute tote bag for now but packed and ready just in case :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Wow this thread moves fast!
We are staying yellow again this time round-it all adds to the excitment? DS was a yellow bump so all our nb stuff is neutral-if it's another boy he will be completely sorted for clothes.
Some of you are very organised getting your bags done now. We need to get everything down from the loft and oh isn't doing that until beginning of November when we will be 4weeks from our due date.
Braxton hicks were mentioned a few posts up. I've found they are a lot stronger and a lot more uncomfortable this time round-i'm guessing its because our body's know what to expect this time round?


----------



## MommaBarry

Me either MommyH. No diaper bag here. We are going with a backpack for baby so its nuteral for both OH and myself. We have yet to even look for one :haha: 
I also don't have a bag for myself to pack for the hospital. The only bag I own im using for school books. Actually now that I think of it, DS has a nice one he used last year for school that is just sitting in his closet. I may just mommyjack it! I can at least then print my list and put it in there. Its a start right? :haha:


----------



## bexxc

just fyi on the diaper bag thing- here's a little tip from our childbirth preparation instructor:
the cost of diapers and diapering supplies are built into what you're charged for the hospital room and once opened/used, they can't use it for another patient (much like the toiletries at hotels), so bring your diaper bag empty to take that stuff home with you. freebies! :)


----------



## Bookity

Yepp Bexxc! When DD was born we got to take just about everything in the drawers of her bassinett. Diapers mostly. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Awesome tip, Bexxc!!! Thanks for sharing! :) I'm going to take whatever else the hospital will let me take as well (pads, disposable undies, etc!)


----------



## MommaBarry

I love taking the things from the hospital! However I am bringing my own diapers and they can keep there overpriced ones :haha:

But if your FF, they give you lots of pre-made bottles.

I am on a mission and maybe you ladies can help. I plan on talking with my professor tonight (a pediatrician and big time all natural kind of guy, crunchy you might say) But thought maybe I could get some insight from you all.

I am looking for a nipple cream that contains no petroleum or lanolin. I cant see myself slathering my nipples up with that stuff and then thinking its ok for my daughter to ingest it. I know you wash your breast before you feed, but if you ever put petroleum on something and then tried to wash it off, it does not all go away. And lots of creams contain it (and diaper rash medicine too) and petroleum is not really good for anyone.
As far as lanolin goes, I know they have found ways to better purify it, but its still unknown what the long term effects are when ingested.

All the creams and lotions I have found contain one or the other. At least all things im finding OTC that are affordable. You ladies have any suggestions?

I will also let you know what my professor has to say.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. You are all so organized and on top of things with your lists and bags packed! Good for you! I got an email that my diaper bag should be here today then I can get everything put in her bag. Plus today is my husbands last day of work for just over 3 weeks so he'll get my bag down from the top of the closet so I can pack mine as well. It's hard to pack my bag cause I use some things (hairbrush, makeup) on a daily basis. I did go buy little travel size things of all the other things...Anyway, I'm looking forward to today being my last day on my own with my girls. After this I should be able to relax...at least until October 1st when he goes back to work. Then, we have to come up with another game plan til she comes! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley - I have two lists made... 1 is for items that need to go in the bag now, and 1 is for the items that I'll have to pack last minute b/c I use them on a daily basis (also, in case I go into labor while I'm not at home, DH or his parents will have a clear list of what needs to be picked up from the house for me :))


----------



## MommaBarry

Thats a good idea Mrs. I never thought of the daily things needing to go on a seperate list just in case :thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs-Yes, I will probably do the same. With my first I was so organized and prepared. With my second I kept saying "I'll do it soon I'll do it soon" and then BAM my water broke! I was a month early and had NOTHING...I was trying to grab things to throw them in a bag but I was contracting every 2-3 minutes and just couldn't focus on anything so I just grabbed extra panties, pads, pants and a towel for the ride to the hospital. I told my husband you'll have to get everything ready another time...haha...it was chaos! But it all worked out...I hadn't even pre-registered at the hospital yet and had to sign my name a milllion times while in labor...haha not fun!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow!! I can't imagine trying to pack while contracting! Hopefully this time you'll have plenty of time to get everything together :) I don't think I'll go into early labor, but I'd like to have it all together... just in case:)


----------



## Bookity

My husband packed my bag when I was having contractions 4-5 minutes apart. I was preregistered though, thank goodness! So glad the hospital provides so much. I was so unprepared!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have to FF because of meds i have to be on and in my state they just passed a law that they dont give out formula in hospitals.. i wanted the freebies! lol

but MY CRIB JUST ARRIVED!! so excited!


----------



## Bookity

I'm not sure how I got on the lists, but I got freebie enfamil in the mail from enfamil family beginnings. They also sent a few other freebies and loads of coupons. You can register here https://www.enfamil.com/app/iwp/ConsumerRegisterLoadConsentInfo.do

Also ended up with lots of similac coupons too, not sure how.


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful, sign up at motherhood maternity, too... if you buy something there and give them your information they send freebies of formula after your EDD arrives. I signed up and had my mom & MIL sign up as well so I could get triple freebies... We're not planning on FF, but just in case we have to the free formula will be a big help!


----------



## Bookity

Ah, it must have been motherhood that signed me up, lol.


----------



## ashleywalton

Yes, I get those as well from that store :) My diaper bag is here so I'm getting things together slowly for her bag. I already bought a can of formula in case breastfeeding doesn't work for me. I've had issues both times so we'll see how this one goes. :) 
I can't believe I'm 32 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Stephers35

AHHHHHHH! 

Anyone remember the saturday night live skit where Amy Pohler is the ADHD girl who asks too many questions? She would run around in circles with her head down? I feel like that is what's going on inside my head right now! I registered for everything, including the baby bag, so I don't want to buy one yet. Afer reading all of your posts, I want to start packing and getting things ready NOW NOW NOW! 

Yay Ashely - 32 weeks tomorrow for me as well. Five more weeks and we'll be officially full term!

I have also received a ton of free formula. I can't even remember where it all came from. I think some were from my private ultrasound and some is fom my OB office...I'm saving them just in case the bf doesn't work. It's all newborn stuff, so I'm not sure how long I would be able to use it anyway. I just found out my cousin is almost three months pregnant, so I know who I'll be giving it to if I don't use it!

I was going to complain about having to buy a breast pump, but I did end up paying $213 for one that was originally $300. Huge baby sale this week, so I thought I would get at least that. I am really hoping the BF'ing works out!


----------



## AMM1031

So I have been MIA,stupid internet went out and they couldnt figure out what was wrong with it. But now that I have caught up on reading 15 pages...I am glad to hear that everyone is doing GREAT! 
I failed my 1 hour test, but did pass the 3hour test :) so that made me feel better. Made it to 30 weeks today and so far everything is good, except for the STRECHING..and I have one baby in my ribs and the other is soo low I feel like her foot is going to fall out. 
I had two baby showers a few weekends ago, and the first one we invited about 40 people and only 8 people showed up...I was a little upset that MY family wouldnt want to come to a shower for the girls since I had one already....I have a son who just turned 3!!! the second one the church thru us and it was SOOOOnice, we got sooo many cute clothes, dresses and hairbows and we ended up doing diaper raffle at both and got over 1500 diapers!! I would recommand everyone have that at their shower.....best thing ever! 
I have about 6-8 weeks to go and cant wait to be done!!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Mrs.326

AMM - Having just one baby in my ribs is enough - I can't imagine having one in my ribs and one down low! And sorry to hear about your first shower, but it sounds like your church family more than made up for it :) Glad to hear everything else is going well! Do you think you'll make it to 36-38 weeks??


----------



## ashleywalton

I hope you make it as long as possible with those babies! And yes, diaper raffles are awesome! :)
I've decided not to do anything. It seemed like since its my 3rd girl in 4 years no one really wanted to throw a shower or get together for me and I just have no energy to do it myself. So, I just plan to go shopping one day this weekend and get everything I need and I'll be ready to go. My doctor did seem that I need to be cautious my last month for sure....so baby might be a little early like my last...we'll see! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Here is my 31 week bumpity bump


----------



## ashleywalton

Great bump Momma!! :) We're getting close!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Love the bump :)


----------



## Stephers35

AMM-Welcome back! Sorry about your first shower. My SIL had a second shower less than two years after her first bc she was having twins and she really needed it. Some people see the tradition of one baby shower as being a rule. It's bunk! Glad your church peeps were able to come through for you!

Momma-great pic! You are teeny except for the nicely rounded bump! well done! 

As of tomorrow, my ticker will say 7 weeks and 6 days. I am going for one week early:) Please?


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww LOVE your bump Mommab!! :)


----------



## MommyH

Crap...

Ended up having to go to the dr this morning...I felt something coming out of me when I woke up so I rushed to the bathroom and had a big glob of mucus plug that was really bloody come out. Of course panic set in and I started cramping immediately so I ran back to my room to call my hubby who left at 4am to go hunting, of course he was out of service and I couldn't get ahold of him...so I called the dr and they had me come right in...

They did an exam, there was still blood and mucus coming out but the real kicker is...

I'm a stretchy 2cm dilated and 40% effaced!!! I about crapped my pants when she told me! She let me go on the promise I would come right in if I start to leak fluid at all, bleed more, or start contracting. 

I'm supposed to be resting but I have a swamped day at the salon and HAD to come to work, I'll rest between clients as i can and the next few days while I'm off. Totally can't afford to be off work already but I need to take care of myself and Ela obviously...I'll have to call all of my clients next week after my next appointment and let them know I have to take it easy so be patient! Dr was worried about the blood (for placenta issues or tearing and such) but said women can walk around for months 3-4cm dilated and effaced so not to worry too much...this sucks!


----------



## Stephers35

Good gravy mommyH! 

I can imagine the panic that ensued! I'm so sorry that you are not able to relax the way that you should be. I would have a hard time with that as well. I hope your doc is right and you spend the next six weeks waiting for things to start!

Keep us updated!


----------



## ashleywalton

OMG MommyH! 
You need to rest! You definitely need to take it easy cause you never know what can happen now. I wish you the best of luck...Keep us updated!


----------



## SarahDiener

Woah crazy! Look after yourself!


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW MommyH!!! Please oh please try and take it easy! Im sure all the stress you have endured latley is not helping matters. Did you ever get ahold of DH?


----------



## MommyH

Yes he finally called me back as I was pulling into the doctors but it would have taken him well over an hour to drive from where he was hunting so I just told him to wait for my call after I saw the dr there really was no point on him driving back because I knew I would be out of there quickly and either sent home or to the hospital and then I just called him when I got out of there and he had made it home and was washing off the poison oak and changing and ready to head my way but they didn't send me to the hospital...


----------



## Bookity

Rest rest rest MommyH! Take care of yourself and little Ela. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, MommyH!!! I can't imagine the panic that would set in after something like that. Take it easy, rest as much as you can, try not to stress, and take care of yourself & little Ela! Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh MommyH :( Please please try and find the time to rest as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

MommyH I agree with the ladies. Please take it easy. You don't want your little one in the NICU if you can help it. However, your doctor is right. Many women walk around dilated and effaced for awhile. 
MommaB, your bump is adorable. I just got told I was huge by the pedicure lady. Thanks for that. I don't think my bump looks bigger than yours, but the rest of my body certainly isn't as slim as yours :winkwink:


----------



## Coleey

Thinking of you, MommyH :hugs: Please make sure you take it easy :hugs: 

Beautiful bump, MommaBarry :) xx


----------



## MommyH

Thanks girls :hugs: I made it though my work day, luckily I had a few pedicures to do and a few haircuts and lots of waxing so I wasn't on my feet constantly and got to sit a bit :) Hubby and I decided, well actually he decided, that I will be only working 3 days a week and only 5 hours a day from now on and he wants me to have a day off between every work day...so now I'm in the middle of calling all my clients and moving them around but I think this will be best, I only planned on working 7-8 more weeks anyhow and I have already cut back from 6 ten hour days to 5 five hour days a few months ago...hopefully they all understand, so far so good :)


----------



## bexxc

mommyh- i'm glad you're feeling better, but please do take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

3d pics on p. 24 of my journal if anyone's interested :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommyH how scary!! Glad you made it through your day!! You are such a trooper. Tell that Ela bug she's grounded for scaring everyone and has to stay in her room for at least a few more weeks! ;) hugs to you!!

Viking -- hope you tipped her accordingly! It never fails to amaze me what comes out of people's mouths.


----------



## Themonkey

wowsers ladies you are all so on top of it and this thread is moving fast.


----------



## CharlieKeys

EEEEEEK 32 weeks today!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Honeydew at 33weeks :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh not long for you SD!! :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Then only 1 more change to go! :O:O


----------



## Viking15

Mommy H that seems like a sensible solution. I hope it proves to help you out. I was really suffering with my long days of standing. I'm glad it never turned out to be anything more that painful for me at least. :hugs: 
32 weeks for me yesterday. Baby shower on Saturday!!! Can't wait :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Bexxc - gorgeous scans :) We have our 3D this Saturday!!!!! It's going to be such a long week waiting to see that precious little face :)


----------



## MommaBarry

EEkkk I'm excited for you Mrs.!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of your LO!


----------



## Mrs.326

Did any of you ladies have 3D scans with your firsts? I'm anxious to see the 3D scan vs. what he looks like when he arrives :) I've seen some that are pretty close and others where you think "that is not the same baby" :haha: Either way, I'm excited to get a glimpse... so is DH :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Back when I had my son (9 years ago) they did not allow women to have the 3D scans as they were not FDA approved unless medically necessary :nope: But the one I just had done, the lady has a website and people submit the side by side of the 3D and the baby once it arrives and they are dead on!! Im so excited to see how ours compare.


----------



## AMM1031

I had a 3d with my son and he looked the same, actually just like my husband...they are spitting imagines of each other...still to this day he could never deny that they are related, I really hope one of the girls look like me, or somewhat like me, the other thing my son and I share is the same color and texture of hair, which I am ok with....since everyone loves my hair.


----------



## Mrs.326

My husband and I both have really dominant traits that run through our entire families, so it'll be really interesting to see which traits our baby gets from each side. One thing I know for sure is that our baby will have blue eyes (DH & I are both blue eyed), and he'll most likely have white blonde hair until puberty as DH and I both had really blonde hair until then as well.


----------



## CharlieKeys

We only had a 3D done with Stephen ... wish I had with Henry and this one but couldn't justify spending that amount of money at the time. :(

There is is his 3D pic and his pic at 1 day old ... he does look like his 3D pic more now I think... and I think he did as a newborn? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Stephen 3D.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4









Stephen newborn.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MommaBarry

Ugh CHARLIE!!!! Seeing your sons newborn pic makes me want mine here NOW!!!! What an adorbale little guy!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Charlie! Yes, you can definitely see the similarities :) Such a sweet, sweet baby!!


----------



## Bookity

Wonder how alike DD and her sister will be? I never had a 3d with her so I can't compare that.

https://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/michaela01.jpg https://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/vanessa03.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

I think they will look similiar. I see the same little nose and mouth. 
Again, the baby pics makes me want mine now lol :haha: Such a doll!!!

When I compare the 3D pics with my sons, there are a few similarities. The mouth and chubby cheeks are exact!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am interested to see too! right now in the 3D scans my baby boy has the same exact lips as my DH. it freaked me out. but everyone when seeing the photos was like "omg he looks like you" i was like what?? haha i didnt see it but people actually pointed out features that are mine i guess..


----------



## MommaBarry

Here is a comparison of my son with the 3D of my daughter

(sorry for the uneven scan and the black dot under my sons eye, guess i need to clean my scanner)

View attachment comparescanN&M.pdf


----------



## Bookity

Thaat is sooo similar! Cuties!


----------



## ashleywalton

Aw...seeing these makes me want to see my baby so bad! :) I had 3D with my 1st and she looked very close!


This one is of my 1st and 3rd girls in 3D...I didn't do a 3D with my 2nd...


Mrs...I'm super excited to see your pics! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

So here's what is going on with me: My moms results came back clear, so far nothing to worry about. :) She has to go back in 6 months for another mammogram. But now my dad has a few problems, one needs surgery and one is still getting checked out. He's supposed to find out more tomorrow. Saturday: my husbands cousin and wife had their baby early at 36w4d. She was 5lb12oz 19.5in and was on oxygen for 24 hours. Mom is being released today but baby has to stay another day or more. Today: My moms biological father passed away from cancer. He has had nothing to do with her or us ever but it still hit my mom more than she expected.

On a positive note: Although I'm sore and miserable I'm so excited that my baby is still staying in and healthy :) She moves like crazy and my other 2 girls love to feel her, kiss her and talk to her. Our house is almost ready for her to be here as well :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh ashley!! :hugs: all around


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ashley so happy your moms test came back in the clear! what a relief!!! :hugs: 

sorry to hear about your dad though, hope the surgeries are nothing serious and he will feel better soon.

as for your moms father passing.. thats tough. when my dads mother passed he took it strange. they had been estranged so you dont know what to think. but when it comes down to it i think they just realize that without them they wouldnt be here kind of thing. i mean it was the lady that gave birth to my father. that said she was an abusive (physically and emotionally) women who played favorites with her children. he didnt go to the services but he was definitely affected. its rough :hugs:

we got some stuff done with our nursery this weekend. got curtains up and some decorations on the wall... still searching for a rug we like that isn't too expensive and a couple more decorations and we will be done!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh and mommabear your son was/is ADORABLE!! seeing all these pictures makes me want to meet my little boy that much more!! ahh 9ish weeks to go!!


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB, you can definitely see they both have the same little nose & chin :) So sweet!

Ashley - you can definitely see the similarities in the scan and actual pic of your first baby. It's pretty amazing to see how far the 3D technology has come in just the 4 short years since your first! But I can definitely see a resemblance between you frist baby and this one... this one looks a bit more chubby though :) Also, great news about your mom's results!!! So sorry to hear about the other news, though. :hugs: 

We're also almost done with our nursery!!! We _finally_ got the shelves up! I'll have pictures up soon :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. 
Yes Mrs, I think this one is going to be bigger possibly. At both of my baby showers we played the game where you guess with yarn/string how big around you are and my mom saved the yarn for both my girls. And I attempted to put it around my stomach the other day and they didn't fit. Lol. I was a month before my due dates when I did those and I still had 2 months left when I tried to fit them around....so I'm definitely bigger this time. Scary!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww I love seeing the comparison pics!! :) 

Ashley - sounds like it's been a busy week for you! Am so happy about your mum's results! You must be so relieved!! 

I'm having such a rubbish day - I'm now sobbing my hormonal eyes out because it's just all getting to me and I really can't deal with it at this moment in time.

1) OH left his phone here nad FIL called and left a voicemail on it. So I listened incase it was urgent and needed to phone his work. It wasn't - but his friend left a voicemail on Friday at 7pm saying "Not being a c**t mate but I'm leaving your restaurant in a minute, where the f**k are you?? Come on need a beer" ..... Now I got a call from OH Friday night at 11pm saying he was having to get the bus home from Chelmsford (a town near us) as the trains were messed up and weren't going to Wickford (where he normally goes on his train route), so they all got diverted to Chelmsford. I said to him "What a coincidence you're in Chelmsford and so is *your best mate*" and he promised me he'd not seen him, he had JUST gotten into Chelmsford and was waiting for the bus in the pub next to the bus stops. So like a mug I believed him ..... well he LIED to me. He clearly had seen his best friend and didn't tell me he was having beers. I keep constantly finding texts from his mates saying about coming to the pub after work (in our hometown) and I know he does because he comes home usually smelling of beer. I'm sorry but what an INCONSIDERATE idiot. I spend all day on my own with the boys, I still have no friends here, because my old friends ditched me when I got pregnant, and all teh mum's at group tend to be people I know from school who used to bully me ... so I don't have a life outside of this flat. Yet, he gets to go and play football and the pub after on a Wednesday night ... how is this not enough for him? Why should he then get to do this behind my back? Can't even text him to say how mad I am at him because his phone is here ... I just don't trust him because it seems to be constant lie after lie - whether it's about seeing his friends, finding cigarettes in his bag (which apparently weren't his), gambling etc etc - he just lies and to be honest am totally fed up of his shit. I want to move nearer to my mum, but we can't because he wants to be here near HIS family and HIS friends.

2) My Nan is traveling down from Sheffield to my Mum's this weekend Thurs - Monday, as she wants to do a meal for my youngest brother's 21st (albeit a month early she hates traveling in October!). Plus, she hardly ever sees the boys because she is a 4 hour trip away and it's too much in one day. So, we're going up on the Thursday and staying until Sunday evening with my mum. Now, we were supposed to be going to a wedding on Saturday and well my family come before my OH's family friends wedding. Might sound selfish but, whilst they're all getting drunk and there I will be a heavily pregnant woman dealing with two small boys by myself and then driving the 2 hour journey home at midnight or later is not on. I can't afford 3 suits and a new dress and can't afford a gift or a card. So I asked OH to tell his parents we were not going weeks and weeks ago ..... he did it LAST NIGHT. Now since 1pm today I've had MIL, FIL and now SIL calling me every hour to talk about it ... texts saying how I need to tell teh couple NOW, how I'm letting them down, how the couple has paid for all our meals, how they were expecting us, how the boys are missing out etc etc ... It feels like they're all ganging up on me and trying to pressure me into changing the plans. Then I just get a text saying "oh don't worry you're just down for the evening" ..... the evening starts at 7pm - the boys are going ot be ratty by 8pm, they'll be moany, whiny, tantrum throwing - Stephen will probably be okay until 10pm, but Henry likes his early bedtime and he is hard work when it comes to trying to settle down. It's just more hassle. 

Sorry know this is one big ramble and moan but I feel totally isolated right now and ganged up on, and have no one to turn too :(


----------



## Mrs.326

:hugs: to you, Charlie. It doesn't happen often, but when I catch DH lying about grabbing drinks with friends it really sets me off. I can imagine how that is really upsetting... especially since you can't partake, and more importantly, are the one at home dealing with all of your dual responsibilities alone. Hopefully you'll feel better when he comes home today and you can have it out with him... sometimes venting/fighting/getting it out is the best relief.


----------



## Bookity

:hugs: Charlie! Sorry you are having all that frustration! Hope you and OH are able to talk it out when he gets home.

Today I was suddenly hit with this feeling of urgency and internally freaking out that we have not ordered a crib yet! Hopefully husband is willing to do something about that tomorrow (he's off work) or the weekend. I don't feel comfortable putting it off any longer.

Love you ladies! I don't like seeing any of you down in the dumps. :( :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

So sorry Charlie :( I hate that our husbands feel its okay to lie or hide things from us :( I hope you get some answers soon, men really have no clue what we go through being married to them, especially pregnant on top of it all!! Lying is so hurtful, more so than the actual act of going out with his friends it's bold face lying about it. 

I'm struggling right now, my daughters old daycare who I am still very close with is going through with her husband exactly what I just went through with my husband and it just breaks my heart :( they have three children and he just got citizenship in the US thanks to her and now he's walked out on her after she caught him texting with other women. So unfair and I feel so bad for her because I know the pain she's feeling :( of course this brought back everything I went through recently and while things are going really well for us and in counseling and in our marriage all together it still brought back the anger and insecurity. To make it all worse I got a phone call at 2am from my best friend letting me know her new nephew was just born...well when my phone went off my husband came running into the bedroom (he gets home at midnight and usually comes right to bed after showering) so when I got off the phone my mind immediately started wandering and I couldn't figure out what the hell he would be doing out of bed at 2am...so I of course got emotional thinking the worse that he was texting girls again while I was asleep or something...I ended up confronting him and he said he didn't even have his phone with him but that he was in the bathroom and then went to put the dogs back on their beds because they got up when he did....I believe him but I'm so tired of feeling so insecure and questioning everything either in my head or actually asking him :( He just left a bit ago to go hunting, he never hunts at night, but asked if he could and I dont want to keep him locked up so I said yes and he said he will be back in 4 hours which a reasonable amount of time since its an hour drive each way but I can't help feel sick to my stomach that he's not really hunting...and it makes me angry that he goes to ight when its our only night off together :( ughh I'm so insecure and it just sucks! 

Thanks for letting me vent that out :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks ladies ... he won't be home until gone 1am so will be asleep :( Will have to wait until morning - it just feels like him and his family cause more issues and more upset than normal, and am getting to the point where I've had enough now. Would rather raise 3 children by myself then have ot deal with this rubbish for the rest of my life. Just don't get why he has to lie? He gets caught out everytime and he's a father for crying out loud - start acting like one. 

Ooh Bookity!! Get ordering! :) What sort of crib do you want?


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: mommyh - was thinking about you earlier! I'm so sorry you're also going through such a tough patch at the minute. :( I think you are doing the right thing letting him go hunting etc - because in the long run it will build that trust up again. It's hard now, but worth it in the long run :( I hate that you're feeling so insecure, but right now you have every right to ask him what he was doing up at 2am etc and he needs to be prepared for this for a while.


----------



## Bookity

I suppose technically I shouldn't be worrying about the crib yet. I mean, DD was in a bassinet for almost 3 months, then was in the pack n play in our room. Actually she still is, but we'll be moving her to her crib very soon because baby will be with us in the bassinet and I don't want all the nightly waking to bother DD's sleep. So really I have something like a year before I'd REALLY need a crib, but I want to have everything together. Our girls are going to share a room until DD outgrows the toddler bed conversion of her crib. The next step after that is a full/double bed and there won't be room for a crib too.

Since the girls will share a room we want to get the same style crib as the one we already have.

https://www.toysrus.com/largeImage/...roduct_images/pTRU1-4299312_alternate1_dt.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

A none baby request.

My father just got back from the doctor and it looks as though he is going in for a cath on his heart tomorrow.

A little history: He is 50, diabetic, and has had 3 heart attacks (first one when he turned 40) And several stints put into almost every artery there is in his heart. Today he went to the docs and his BP was 190/80. They wanted him to go immediatly for surgery but he said he would wait until the morning as he had things to do today (my dad is also stubborn) They are pretty sure its the arterial artery (the one that goes from the front to the back) and it already has 4 stints in it. The most the can do is ballon the artery to buy him more time while they make a game plan. It is not an artery that is repairable with open heart (last resort)

So any good vibes, postive thoughts, and prayers are much appreciated.


----------



## MommyH

Sending lots of prayers mommab!!!


----------



## Bookity

Aw, MommaB, your dad will be in my prayers.

:hugs:


----------



## bexxc

sending prayers and healthy wishes to your dad :hugs: my mom has had a couple of heart related surgeries, but she's doing very well now. it's amazing how far heart/vascular repair has come in the last decade or so!


----------



## ashleywalton

:hugs: to you MommaBarry! 
Again, thank you ladies for the support. It is such a weird situation with my moms real dad cause he has always lived in the same town as all of us and has never tried to have anything to do with us. My mom doesn't know if it hurts more cause now she knows she'll never have a relationship with him or the fact that he neglected her all her life. It's just kind of awkward.

:hugs: to all you ladies since it seems as though we all need one! :)


----------



## bexxc

it does seem like everyone is having a rough go of things right now. lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all. sounds sappy, but through all the ups and downs, i'm really thankful that i've been able to get to know all of you ladies and share all of these experiences with all of you.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i totally agree bexxc. so glad i signed up for this website. since TTC i have felt so welcomed on this site and this thread, as well as the "November Sparklers" has made pregnancy much easier. having people who are in the same situation as you and going through all the ups and downs is so good to have. it's tough to talk about pregnancy with your family and friends that aren't pregnant, because one, they probably get sick of it after awhile, and two i always worry that they might be having issues or whatever and i don't want to be annoying or bring down their day. i never feel judged here and love how open we can be with one another. i truly can't wait to see pictures of all of our babies and hear about delivery and such!!!

that being said.. i feel so bad that so many of you girls are having such a hard time! i was going to vent about a family problem.. but i think i will wait a few days :haha: we have enough going here ladies!!

sending prayers and :hugs: to everyone having a rough time.


----------



## Viking15

I was thinking the same thing. A rough go of it right now all around! Sorry ladies! I hope all the people who need health interventions have good outcomes :hugs: and lots of support from their loved ones and for their loved ones who are so worried. 
Charlie, your DH sounds like he needs a foot up his backside. Honestly, I have been dealing with dishonesty and such behavior from my DH for a long time. I recently went ballistic on him and locked him out of the bedroom. It appears to have gotten thru to him for now. I told him his behavior doesn't jive with a married 35 year old with a baby on the way. Shape up or ship out. I don't need the extra stress. It's hard enough being pregnant. I hope your DH can be a bit more mature and respectful in the future. :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

Ugh, sorry ladies about the crap you're going through. It's not fair, especially while pregnant! :( 

I agree wishful, I'm so glad for bnb!!! I also find that women who aren't on it seem to not know that much about their pregnancy, we all learn so much about everything on here IMO!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Praying for him Mommab! Let us know how it goes when you can :hugs:


Well he got in at half 1am from work ... and sat in here watching tennis until half 2. He then decided to wake me up just to tell me Andy Murray had won the Us Open (?? Is that the right competition?), to which my reply was "and that was worth waking me up to tell me because?" ... he thought I would want to know?!?! Seriously? He knows I don't really care about tennis etc. He then asked me why I was moody with him, so I just said something like about how he must have enjoyed seeing his mates on Friday night as he felt the need to lie to me AGAIN. He didn't even deny it. He then tried cuddling me and I told him to turn over and leave me alone. He then left for work early nad tried to give me a kiss but didn't respond - I feel so disappointed right now in him for yet another lie, he doesn't deserve any of my affection. He then got 4 full text messages (which works out at 6 pages per message) telling him exactly how I feel, and how I'm sick of his lies, sick of being the one who has no life except to tend to him and our children, how his mother has just pushed me too far now with her constantly trying to tell me what to do and undermine my parenting choices etc. It has all come out. About bloody time.

Hope you ladies are okay this morning, and thank you so much for taking the time to read my long rant :hugs: You are all so lovely


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Charlie :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Sorry Charlie to hear that your OH is being a complete jerk, i really hope he gets his act together soon and listens to what you have to say. It's too much with 2 little uns and another on the way, sounds like he's taking you for granted and needs to wake up and smell the roses!

:hugs: x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm sure we'll sort it out but he seems to have forgotten since we moved back here he's still a Dad. He cna't live the lad's life anymore and I'm not going to tolerate anymore lies.

How is everyone's Tuesday going? :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, ladies. What a rough week for everyone! You are all in my thoughts & prayers! From issues with our OH's to finances and family I sincerely wish everyone the best in their individual situations and hope things get sorted out. :hugs: to everyone who needs it!!!!!! I don't know what I'd do without my BNB family here!


----------



## SarahDiener

Gooood! I made one of my last online purchases, started washing the baby things, got the cot and change table/drawers up! Feel so much better now! so much more prepared...


----------



## CharlieKeys

It feels so good when things start coming together like that doesn't it! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I feel great about having the nursery together finally, but I am starting to freak out a little about not having all of the big items... I just need to stay patient!! My showers are only 3-4 weeks away :)


----------



## Stephers35

MommaB-thinking of your dad and so happy that your mom is in the clear! Charlie-Husbands can be such DB's! Why does it take them so long to realize that we can see through them? We always know... I instituted a no drinking policy at my house because DH acts like an idiot after even a couple of beers. No violence or anything, but he gets super sensitive and we can't have two hormonal adults in this house right now! He has stopped for a couple with work friends on two occasions and I lost my freakin mind when he didn't fess up to it immediately. I got a bit mean about it and felt much better:)

I have one shower this saturday and another next saturday. I am so excited to get all of the baby stuff washed and ready to go! I am also excited to see everyone as I only invited people who I know will be really excited about my girl! My aunt & uncle will be out of town for the shower, so they brought over the jogging stroller that I registered for and it was so nice. They took us out for pizza on Sunday. 

Our decal arrived yesterday and I don't even know where to start. I should be more specific...I don't know where DH is going to start. Good Lord, the thing is huge! I hope it turns out!


----------



## MommaBarry

Just got word from my mom and the blockage in his heart was less than they thought. After he spends some time in recovery he gets to come home today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you ladies so much for all the thoughts, kind words, and prayers!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

That's great, MommaB! :) Happy to hear some good news!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh great news mommaB!! so happy for you and your family!

ok ladies... the only big item left for us is our car seat. my parents said they were buying it. and about a month ago my mom texted me and asked me to confirm what color i wanted (was getting the keyfit 30) so i figured she was ordering it? but no car seat.. how do i bring it up without being pushy??? they have bought SOO MUCH and i dont want to come off bad. but it is an important piece and god forbid i go early its an essential! oh and i have already had my shower btw.

help!


----------



## SarahDiener

Woah, idk... maybe just ask if she ended up getting it or if you should pick one up... Something casual, but asks with giving her an out if she decided not to get it or something. I hate those situations though...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah my moms the type that if i bring it up tonight, she will order it tonight. what i worry about is there is a reason she hasnt ordered it, like she doesnt have the money but she would never tell me that. my DH suggested we buy it, but i know as soon as i tell her we went ahead and bought i know she will feel bad. clearly i over-analyze everything hahah


----------



## MommaBarry

Ahh wishful that is a tough one. I think what Sarah said would be a good way to go about it.

The carseat and the swing are the only two major things left on my list. Today I took a peek at my registry and saw the carseat has been purchased :happydance:. I phoned my mom to tell her my find and she giggled and said I know. Huh !?:huh: Come to find out, my ex-boyfriends mother purchased it for me. She always was really good to me and my son, just to bad her one and only child never wanted marriage or kids (something I found out after 4 years of dating) and she REALLY wanted grandbabies. Makes me feel really awkward though. In my mind I know she's thinking this could have been my grandbaby.


----------



## SarahDiener

How bout! Ring from the store tomorrow, and say "hey did you get the car seat? I can pick it up now ((you could even say it's on special if you dont mind a white lie, or better yet, find one one special ))". That way, if she hasn't gotten it you can get it!


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> The carseat and the swing are the only two major things left on my list. Today I took a peek at my registry and saw the carseat has been purchased :happydance:. I phoned my mom to tell her my find and she giggled and said I know. Huh !?:huh: Come to find out, my ex-boyfriends mother purchased it for me. She always was really good to me and my son, just to bad her one and only child never wanted marriage or kids (something I found out after 4 years of dating) and she REALLY wanted grandbabies. Makes me feel really awkward though. In my mind I know she's thinking this could have been my grandbaby.

Awww, that's so sweet, Momma! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB - that was really sweet of his mom, but I agree it would be a little awkward to accept... Although, I've dated two of my mom's really good friend's sons and both ladies are hosting my shower. :haha: That was quite a while though... Unfortunately one of their sons got married last year and he and his wife after a year of infertility just found out that she is not able to have children (she has no eggs :nope:). It's a really sad situation and his mom said to me "see, if he had just married you like I prayed he would, he would have a son and I would be a grandma". So sad :( On the bright side, I think they're going to adopt so she will be a grandma one way or the other :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh MRS that must of been very heavy for you to hear! adoption is amazing though and i hope they have children that way one day!!

and i have dinner tonight with my parents so i might just bring it up in a casual way and see what happens.. my due date is two months away and i have to remember not everyone is as obsessed and crazy about getting things as me :haha: i am a worry wart :/


----------



## Mrs.326

His mom and I have always been close (she's been on of my mom's best friends since I was 5!), so yes, it was hard to hear, but at the same time I know she'll be close to my kids and she loves my husband. I think the comment was more out of pity for herself than anything. But, regardless of how she gets a grandbaby I know she love it just the same. She's a wonderful woman.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Ouch, Mrs! That must have definitely been difficult -- looks like you handled it with grace though :)

Wishful -- wow........good luck! I don't envy you! Sometimes I've found that with my mom if I'm just super direct, then I catch her off guard and she doesn't have time to be weirded out and/or offended. But my mom's kinda crazy. lol Also, you could preface it by saying "I know I'm pregnant and crazy planning ahead, but I saw the carseat the other day and was going to buy it, but I remembered that you..." etc. Hope it works out!!


Wow -- I thought I had a rough weekend, it sounds like a lot of you have had some rough days and then some! So sorry to hear about the challenges ladies......hope this means we're all about to get lots of good news and/or smooth sailing from here on out!

AFM.........my 32 week "checkup" yesterday ended up being a trial by fire. After doing the regular measurements, my doctor started talking about seeing a "high risk" specialist immediately, steroid shots for her lungs, twice-a-week NSTs, continued 24 hour urine tests, weekly blood tests, weekly growth scans........THE WORKS! I was so completely floored! A little warning at what *might* be on the horizon would have been nice at my last visit. And THEN he casually mentions that he would be very surprised if I made it past 37 weeks and they will probably have to induce before then. BEFORE?! That's in less than 5 weeks! [insert pregnancy panic attack here]

Anyway..........I've calmed down (a bit) today and am trying to remember that they're just being very vigilant and this is all preventive maintenance -- doesn't mean they've found anything wrong necessarily (other than the pre-E and she's growing like a weed), they're just being cautious. Still kinda freaked me out to hear that I would be most likely delivering in October instead of November! So place your bets ladies........how many more weeks do I have left? ;)

On the plus side, I did pass the 3 hour GTT (yay!), my shower is Saturday, AND I finished the nursery mural (miracle of miracles!). Hope the rest of you ladies have similar joys and happiness to look forward to! Hugs to everyone!! [thanks for letting me vent!]
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7625.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bookity

Oh that sounds scary Halfthyme! Hope your little one gets to stay in there as long as possible. How have you been feeling lately?


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow HalfThyme! That's a lot to take in! I hope baby stays in there as long as possible, but it's good to know you'll be constantly monitored and she'll be well taken care of if something does happen before your due date. :hugs:

Oh, btw, the mural looks AMAZING! Great job!! :)


----------



## Stephers35

Halfthyme-you do have a lot to do and now you have a timeline! I don't envy the worry that you have, but I would really like an October baby at this point. Glad you passed the GTT! Docs seem to have a really odd way of telling you that you need to pay attention to something. I feel like they don't realize that for a lot of us, this is our first time dealing with any of this!

What did women do before the internet? I'm picturing a 60's kitchen and lots of coffee and smoking!


----------



## AMM1031

Love the mural! It is super cute


----------



## MommyH

Hang in there halfthyme :hugs: love love love the mural!!

I am hoping to hold out till November 1st and keep October as my other daughters month :)

Fantastic appointment with our GD counselor and nutritionist today!!! No weight gain again, but no loss either WOOHOO!! Best part of all is I'm cleared to not go back for SIX weeks because my glucose testing numbers and diet have been sooo good and I also don't have to test 4 times a day anymore just once a day :yipee: I'm super proud!!!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh, halfthyme!!!!! that mural is way beyond perfect!!!! i'm so sorry about all the baby stresses! :hugs: but it sounds like your doc is being super attentive and keeping your little lady safe and healthy!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mural is amazing!! what a great job!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

eek halfthyme sounds scary! But the other ladies are right, at least your Dr is being extra attentive! :)


----------



## cookielucylou

i had my 28week appointment yesterday and apparantly i have to do the gtt-first time i had heard about it.
I've been booked in for 9am monday, not looking forward to it as cant eat or drink after midnight so i'm going to be starving!


----------



## Mrs.326

So glad to hear your appointment went well, MommyH! :)

Best of luck on your GTT, Lucy. At least they have you in early in the morning!


----------



## HalfThyme007

You guys are the best! Thanks for all the compliments -- I still can't believe I pulled it off! Thanks also for the words of encouragement -- you ladies are priceless! I'm feeling a bit more calm today after getting the shots done last night and meeting with the specialist. I don't think things are as dire as originally thought and they are just being very, very, very cautious.....which is waaaaay better than the alternative.

MommyH -- what fantabulous news!!! If I could jump right now without being in pain, I would jump for joy for you! lol What a great reward for being so diligent!

Stephers -- you nailed it! I think they forget that it's our first time, even though it's probably their 500th time. Pre-Internet I bet it was just like you said -- kitchen table with steady coffee and cigs! Heck, even post-Internet before I got married that was always where my friends and I ended up....at the kitchen table with packs of cigs and coffee everywhere (I smoked for 10 years before quitting 3 years ago), and a steady stream of information :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Has anyone watched "What to Expect When You're Expecting"? DH and I watched it together last night and it was so cute! I loved that he got a glimpse of what I'm actually going through (albeit, a more _exaggerated_ version). He asked tons of questions during the movie... I would definitely recommend watching it with your guys... especially right now :)


----------



## MommyH

Mrs we also watched it last night after dinner, very cute and my hubby reacted the same way with questions and a lot of my responses were 'oh you just wait and see' lol he about died at all the hormonal stuff saying 'that's is so you!' lol


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh maybe i will watch it tonight!! its our 2nd wedding anniversary today!! just having dinner and hanging out.. my Dh is in bed by 10pm sharp lol. we might do something this weekend but really we'd rather save the money or by baby stuff this year instead.

i was just looking through wedding pics and damn was i skinnier and more tan :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Congrats Wishful :happydance:


----------



## AMM1031

Congrats Wishful. My hubby and I will celebrate our 11th wedding anniversary on Sat. Yes we got married 4 days after 9/11 happened and it was very hard and stressful. I have been wanting to watch that so maybe this weekend when my hubby is home unless he decides to FINALLY paint the girls room. We shall see! 
Had a checkup today and everything is going smoothly, the girls hbs are 145, and 140(pretty average) and I am fully closed and high.
However the one rant I do have is they want to see me every week, I have 2 NST tests a week and a growth scan once a month, so I have all my nsts scheduled for the next month and my growth scan is next week so I say, I need a Monday or Thursday appointment next week, and they inform me they are COMPLETLY booked for the next MONTH! WTH....I have to be seen every WEEK and they have NOTHING, not going to work, she said I will have to call you if we have a cancelation or something. I was sooo pissed, shouldnt the pregnant women that NEED to be seen EVERY week have first priority on an appointment? and why are they scheduling all the time slots every day and have NOTHING, what if someone had an emergency? I hate the new manager of the office, she is an idiot and no one likes her. 
Ok rant over,....sorry


----------



## HalfThyme007

Congrats, Wishful! Hope you have a fab dinner out! 

AMM, my brother also got married shortly after 9/11 and it was kinda nuts. I remember having to fly home for the wedding and everything was mass chaos. They had just started cracking down on security and I randomly had a fork and a screwdriver in my purse (don't ask lol) and I totally got searched/questioned/the whole nine yards. My sister was flying with me and she was absolutely mortified! I don't think she's flown with me since. I bet you remember your wedding day very well! On a side note, I so feel your pain! I ran into the same problem with NSTs as well, and I'm ending up having to do some at the hospital because my doc's office just can't accommodate. I can't believe they wouldn't squeeze you in -- especially if the doc ordered weekly growth scans! You should totally take precedence over other patients since the doc ordered it and since you're later on in pregnancy (and of course, lest we forget you're carrying twins, which trumps everything else in my book lol). :dohh: The office manager sounds like a piece of work! What's the lesson we learn in this? Some people should have obtained a license to breed before they had children who would grow up and be ridiculously unhelpful medical staff. :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. So, I was away yesterday and just caught up. We're all getting so close its crazy! 
Small update on everything: Cousins baby got to come home yesterday (a day later than mom) so we went and saw her. She's so tiny and precious! Reminded me of when my 2nd was born. My dad has surgery on October 10th and my mom is hanging in there.
As for me: I really don't know how to handle all this pain I'm having. I definitely have SPD and there is really nothing that can be done. I just hope all the pain goes away soon after birth. My tailbone is killing me!
My husband and girls are leaving Friday for 10 days out of state. I am worried that something will happen while they're gone but my doctor didn't seem to think so this early. So, I'm going to just relax and sleep as much as I want. I won't have a 2 & 4 year old running around crazy...lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy Anniversary, Wishful :) & Happy upcoming Anniversary to you, too, AMM! :)

AMM - I agree with HalfThyme that a twin pregnancy should trump everything! I can't believe they don't have any appointments available... did you talk to the office manager only or have you brought it up with your doctor as well?

Ashley - I feel like I should know this, but what is SPD?


----------



## ashleywalton

This is the best thing I could find to explain:
The two halves of your pelvis are connected at the front by a stiff joint called the symphysis pubis. This joint is strengthened by a dense network of tough, flexible tissues, called ligaments. To help your baby pass through your pelvis as easily as possible, your body produces a hormone called relaxin. Relaxin softens your ligaments. 

As a result, your pelvic joints move more during and just after pregnancy, causing inflammation and pain. This condition is known as symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD).


Walking, standing, rolling in bed, getting in car, bending, etc. all are painful because of a dang hormone!! Ugh! lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah! Gotcha! Thanks for the explanation ;)

So sorry to hear you're dealing with that! I know it's uncomfortable for me without SPD so I can only imagine. At least you'll have a few childless days to rest and relax. I know you'll be stressed while they're gone, but try to take advantage of it and lay in bed and veg out as much as you possibly can :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks Mrs. Yeah, that's my plan. ;) I've been waiting to pack my bag and babys bag til they leave so that I'll have something to do...

Happy Anniversary to you ladies! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy Anniversary Wishful :)

Ashley - I wonder if that's what I have ... it hurts so much around my lower pelvis - mainly the bones that connect my thighs to my vajayjay - know the bones I mean? And on the right side there is a constant burning sensation? :shrug: I just try to grin and bear it.

I got back ache today too - was wondering how long that would take!


----------



## ashleywalton

Possibly CharlieKeys-I've had the pain since 16 weeks. It has gotten to the point that I can barely stand long enough to shower. Then, I have to sit to do makeup, blowdry hair or anything like that. At night it gets worse. I had nothing like this with my other 2.


----------



## MommaBarry

I have the same pains going on. It hurts so bad to walk, or put pants/underwear on. It almost feels like when you try to push a heavy box with your leg and it wont move then you "strain" the muscles near your vaj. It hurts so bad!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh and forget sleeping on the left side, that is out of the question!! I wake up in terrible pain in my hip. So I can only sleep on my right.


----------



## Mrs.326

I have pain in my inner thigh... like between my vajayjay and my leg?? I doubt it's SPD or anything like that, but it sure does hurt! Sometimes I have to lay on the bed to get my pants on since in hurts to lift my legs. Just 77 days! (many of you have far fewer days left than I do, so the end is near!!)


----------



## AMM1031

Thanks guys, I did talk to the dr and she said they WOULD HAVE to squeeze me in no matter what, but its annoying. I have a MAJOR backache right up between my shoulder blades, going to take a tylenol now, since leaning on the heating pad for 20 minutes did nothing. I am measuring at 37 weeks already and all my weight is in my stomach so I hurt all the time, and swell at night. Just making dinner at night is getting worse. and I have a 3 year old all day that wants me to play, unfortuntly that is getting harder to do and we have been watching a ton of movies :( he does like all kinds tho except he can now quote Cars, and Dumbo and will sing the songs from Charlottes Web. I just keeping telling myself that it will pass within 8 weeks and then things will get better since my hubby will be home for three weeks straight with us...he does good with taking him outside when he gets home from work too so he does get to play on his swingset and stuff. and we have been walking everynight(well I dont, I ride a motorized scooter that was my aunts) so that helps too.


----------



## Bookity

No SPD here thankfully. And the pain I was feeling yesterday is considerably better today. 30 weeks today! So just 6 weeks (and 2 days) from where my pregnancy ended last time. I hope I get farther along this time.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mrs.326 said:


> I have pain in my inner thigh... like between my vajayjay and my leg?? I doubt it's SPD or anything like that, but it sure does hurt! Sometimes I have to lay on the bed to get my pants on since in hurts to lift my legs. Just 77 days! (many of you have far fewer days left than I do, so the end is near!!)

Yes .. that's where I get the pain too! 



Anyone else struggling to bend over to pick things up now too? She is also so low I keep getting a headbutt to the cervix every few minutes and I can feel her head in my pelvis when I walk :( I didn't get this at all with my second and not until 37ish weeks with my first ..... booooo! She's causing me grief already :haha:


----------



## MommyH

Happy anniversary ladies!! My ex husband and I got married the week after September 11th too, he was military and was being deployed right away so we had to rush a quick beach ceremony...we were stationed in Hawaii and I had nothing and no one so it was a must do wedding so that we knew I would have care and security while he was gone...sad but true...all I wanted was to come home to the states but no flights could come and go for weeks from Hawaii it was terrible!

Ashley I hope you feel better soon SPD sucks :(

Had our 32 week checkup today, our little girl is measuring a couple weeks ahead which puts her at 3 weeks ahead by my calculations since I know I'm only 31 weeks not 32 by ovulation. They scheduled another growth scan for this Friday and another one the second week of October and another for the first week of November if I make it that far :) I was up all night unable to sleep with lots of contractions 7-8 minutes apart for a few hours then down to 13-18 minutes apart off and on then they eventually quit around 10am this morning and I finally got a good half hour solid nap! So she decided to check my cervix...no change since they checked last week, still a stretchy 2cm and 40-50% effaced...they don't seem to concerned about early labor but just want me to keep extra watch on myself and take it easy as I can :) Looking forward to seeing our sweet girl this week!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Does anyone else post bump pictures up on FB? My OH just got home from playing football and the pub and told me, that his mates were all taking the piss out of me for it and he thinks it's ridiculous. . . Needless to say I now feel really insecure.


----------



## Bookity

Aw, Charlie, that sucks! I haven't posted any with this pregnancy, but I did with my first. I don't see anything wrong with it.

:hugs:


----------



## Stephers35

CharlieKeys said:


> Does anyone else post bump pictures up on FB? My OH just got home from playing football and the pub and told me, that his mates were all taking the piss out of me for it and he thinks it's ridiculous. . . Needless to say I now feel really insecure.

What kind of bump pictures? Why are they spending so much time looking at your FB page? If it's a fully clothed picture, I say tell them to stop staring at your page...if it's bare bump...they probably can't help but look? 

Weird. Are they normally a gossipy circle?


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe Charlie :( I know how you feel! I would love to post my bump pictures since I live 400 miles away from my hometown where all my close family and friends live. It would be wonderful to share this with them so they can see the progress each week, but my DH's friends also talk about people who post belly pics and even some of the girls in my husband's inner circle talk about women who post their belly pics so I just don't do it for fear that I'll be ridiculed for it and I'm sure DH would never hear the end of it either. So sad that so many people are judgemental about the most ridiculous things.


----------



## Stephers35

OMG Mrs! Are you serious?

I wonder what people say about me? I haven't really posted any bump pictures because I've also gotten fat in the process and my insecurities are right at the surface. I would hope though that if I did, people would keep their comments positive, both in front of me and behind my back. I feel for you guys and I'm starting to wonder if I am just oblivious to these people? I'm usually not the naive type, but maybe in this case?


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh yeah, Stephers... it's bad! They even made comments to my face about it after we announced to our close friends we were expecting. His friends literally told me "if you post pictures of your belly I will defriend you". So rude! 

For the record, I don't think everyone feels this way. I'm sure a lot of people love seeing your updates and your belly pictures... I think it just depends on the crowd you run with and unfortunately the crowd I got stuck with (aka, DH's friends) aren't as receptive to those posts. It's a shame.


----------



## MommaBarry

I've posted only 4 bump pics and all were clothed of course. I know some women get right down to their underwear and put pics on there. I would never cross that line. But im def not one to post one everyweek. I did one at 16 weeks, 21, 28 and then my 31. Its amazing the difference in how big my belly has gotten.

And if someone wanted to de-friend me over it, eh I could care less!! But I understand how if DH friends were that way I would be leary too. Its a shame that people are not more open minded. Next thing you know they will be upset if you photo bomb your page with pics of the LO. You can always control the audience of people that see you bump pics, if you just want family to see that is.


----------



## MommyH

Wow I can't believe people talk about you or treat you this way!!! I post a picture EVERY week of my bare belly (same pictures you see here in my signature) and I always have TONS of comments about how people love looking every week to see how I've grown and watching the progression of my belly grow with our sweet girl...I guess it's all in who your friends are but even my husbands friends comment either on fb or in person about how it's such a beautiful miracle to watch literally grow and expand and they don't seem to mind the pictures at all they think it's neat...sorry you ladies feel ashamed or like you can't share the excitement and beauty of your pregnancy on fb, that's so unfair they do that to you :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have shared two bump photos, fully clothed and got only positive feedback.. its a shame people are so judgmental! 

anyone have to deal with noisy neighbors. my neighbors don't even TRY. i am so aware of any noise i make, which is none LOL but these people above us are so inconsiderate. right now i don't mind too much because its just me and DH, who wears hearing aids and pops them out and goes to bed and doesn't hear anything... but i am worried that when baby comes its going to drive me NUTS. we live in a house and we occupy the first and them the second. they dont party or play music loud or anything (hopefully, we've only been here 2 weeks) BUT they talk so loud in the shared staircase.. like what?? go inside!! they seem to stomp on the hard wood floors not walk and i can hear them "talking" in the living room right now at 11:30pm. funny thing is they have a 5 year old. she must sleep soundly. it sounds like they are bowling every night from like 10pm to 1am! ahhh!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

CharlieKeys said:


> Does anyone else post bump pictures up on FB? My OH just got home from playing football and the pub and told me, that his mates were all taking the piss out of me for it and he thinks it's ridiculous. . . Needless to say I now feel really insecure.

God I'm sick of the judging of what people post on FB. Everyone has something to complain about with any post anyone makes! It's gotten to the point where no one really posts much anymore! I post belly photos, people ask for them! I've probably posted about 3 on my page.
You don't have to follow what people put up, and if they don't like it they can just remove me from their thread!


----------



## MommaBarry

I agree Sarah. Thats the world anymore, full of judgmental a*holes and all of them seem to have FB. The 4 pics ive put up were on request from people saying "its time for another belly shot"


----------



## Viking15

I have a lot of colleagues that are "friends" with me on FB. My career is kinda weird. I fly so infrequently with some people. I don't really know them, but the requested me and if I remotely like them I'll just friend them. I don't want to be a biyatch. Anyhow, that keeps me from posting too much about the baby. I think I have only posted two things about the pregnancy at all. One was a scan pic announcing the pregnancy, the a/s, and the other I posted just last week when I got a pedi. I said I couldn't reach my toes long enough to do my own pedi anymore, so I was going to get my toes done. I have done a private message to family in S America with a photo of my bump, but that's it. I will post one in my journal every once in awhile. I need to take another pic :shy: it's been awhile. I feel like a whale. 
I get tired of hearing about all the negativity about other's FB postings. It is supposed to be a form of expression. You are free to have an opinion about it, but you really aren't going to change the poster's mind when you make negative comments about it. A friend of mine is unmarried and desperate to have a baby. She completely stopped using FB because she couldn't handle seeing everyone post pictures of their LOs. I think it's kinda sad. I have always been happy for people. I think I wouldn't spend much time looking at their photos. I'd just scroll on by if I wasn't interested. Everyone is different. 
Wishful, happy anniversary! B


----------



## cookielucylou

I hate constant status updates about baby related things but with bump photos where else are you going to show them? 
I havnt put any on yet as I havnt long started looking pregnant rather than like I hadjust gained weight!
I would still put them on there and if people dont like them they dont need to look.
With noisy neighbors we have nightmare ones! They often start arguing late at night and we can hear everything they shout at each other-they have young kids too!
Last christmas eve they started an arguement at 10pm and I was in bed trying to get my lo to settle and i could hear them despite the bedroom I was in being as far opposite from them as possible-they were slamming doors, screaming at each other everything.


----------



## cookielucylou

Oh and the other side we have a path between us and the neighbor but our gardens are next to each other and they have a very annoying habit of letting their dogs out at midnight which then start barking and they have to keep calling them to get them back in.


----------



## Mrs.326

It is sad that people have become so judgemental of what you post on FB. I honestly don't mind when people post pictures of their bumps, or LO's, or whatever. I enjoy seeing happy families and like knowing my friends are doing well. There's only one person who posts bump pictures that really ticks me off... she and I are due on the same day and she's hardly gained any weight and still looks fantastic!!! LOL, that's the only part that makes me mad :haha: But seriously, she's a nice girl and I'm happy for her, I just wish I could have kept my physique as well as she has :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i emphasize with you cookie. i almost opened my door last night at midnight and asked them to go inside their house not the shared hallway but i didnt even want to get into it. i'm sure when my baby is woken up and screaming i will! i wonder how loud babies crying will be to them? oh well, karma :haha:

so my wedding anniversary went well but our waiter kind of sucked. we went to an italian place and got one to many appetizers so when our brick oven pizza came out i had no room. DH ate a small slice and then we asked for her to wrap it up and go, she said "sure!" but then when we got the check etc our pizza never came out. she had thrown away an entire pizza. i thought she might of just had a "moment" but she insisted we said "we were all set" i was in no mood (felt icky all day) so we left. oh well!! she was weird from the beginning lol


----------



## Mrs.326

AH!!!! SHE THREW AWAY AN ENTIRE PIZZA?!?! I'm a pizza lover, so this would not have gone over well with me! What a ditz!


----------



## Stephers35

She dumped your pizza! DH would've waited there until they made another. If a server noticed that only one piece was gone, they should've asked you if there was a problem and then wrapped it up if there wasn't. I'm very food motivated at the moment and that might have sent me over the edge!

I LOVE seeing the bump updates on facebook! Especially considering that I have four other people expecting that I have known since I was 5. It's fun to see. I too am jealous of those that haven't really gained weight. I look like a whale! I always knew that I would gain everywhere though; it's just my body type. I still don't like it! The shape of my tushie is something out of a sci-fi film. It's going to be a long road, but I've lost a large amount of weight before and I'll do it again. I'm trying to look at the positive that my girl is well protected and cushioned:)


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah yes, Stephers, well cushioned indeed :) Our babies are definitely protected :)

Before getting pregnant I gained about 10lbs (which is what triggered me into thinking I had PCOS, which of course I was tested for and found out I do have). So, I know after the baby gets here, no only do I have to lose the pre-pregnancy PCOS weight gain, but also all of my pregnancy weight gain. With the help of Jillian Michaels I hope I can snap back! :)


----------



## whatwillbex

I never really post pics on FB bit shy maybe. Dont think anyone would be negative if they would I would sin bin them lol

My neighbours are a nightmare, so nosey! We live in a cul de sac and have a slope leading to our front and all of the kids find the slope the best thing since sliced bread.They are always up and down on there scooters and bikes. 
Little bit scary sometimes when you leave the house and there are 10 children on your door step lol. Think I may start charging! lol theres a new skate park down the road I don't get it?:shrug:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Can't believe she chucked your pizza!!! That is unforgiveable! That seriously would have sent me over the edge too....holy cow! Ditz is right! Never throw away a pregnant woman's food!

I feel the same way about FB -- though I haven't really posted any bump pics more just because I resemble a whale right now. Maybe if I'm brave I'll post one in the FB bump buddies group -- that will probably make you all feel WAY better about yourselves! :) 

I think we should all stick together after birth and get rid of the baby weight. I am SUPER motivated to not have a pregnancy like this again! I know we don't have a lot of control over how things go, but I just feel like if I'd been in better shape pre-preg I wouldn't be in as much pain, or may not have had as many complications. I think after birth we're going to NTNP right away....DH is 40 and I'm no spring chicken either, so if we want this baby girl to have a sibling I feel like we need to act fast!


----------



## Bookity

I never knew how friggin cozy yoga pants are. Amazing! I know at some point I have to pack them away in the hospital bag, but right now, I want to live in them!

Actually got a good night's sleep, feeling pretty good right now. Had a wave of nausea this morning. I took some zofran as I still have a few doses left.


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme - I definitely agree we should all stick together after birth! And if we can help motivate eachother to lose the weight, that's even better! :) I did Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred before my wedding and saw great results, so I think I'll try it again after the baby. Since I'll be home for 3 months, I may also throw in morning cardio, too... we'll see just how motivated I am with no sleep, though :)

Bookity - I also LOVE my yoga pants!!! I wish I could wear them to work!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Oooooo I've often wondered about the Jillian Michaels -- nice to hear it worked! I'm totally up for trying anything! I keep forgetting that we're not going to be getting a lot of sleep after our LOs arrive...that will definitely be interesting!

Yoga pants.......mmmmmm......those sound almost as good as Wishful's pizza!! I think those will probably be the last thing I pack in the hospital bag too (the pants, not the pizza :haha:)...I can't imagine surviving without them right now! Wish I could wear them to work too!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hahaha - I totally wish I could pack a pizza in my hospital bag :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha my DH was shocked that i didnt sit at the table and wait for another to come out, but i had to lay down so bad. shots dont go over well with me and my shots kicked me in the butt! when i woke up though i was like "damn i would love some pizza right now" and then i was really pissed!


----------



## SarahDiener

My DH hates yoga pants :'( I can only buy them when he's not around! Which reminds me... I should go out and get some more :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

why does he hate yoga pants??!! does he think they should only be worn when going to yoga or something?? lol


----------



## charlie15

I LOVE my yoga pants they are by far the most comfortable thing at the mo as opposed to my bra which is actually painful...just waiting on an order for some bra extenders to give my back some relief!


----------



## SarahDiener

He has a thing against anything that makes him think of 80s clothes. And he thinks they are like leggings :/.

Yeah, I need to get a couple more bras before D day


----------



## Mrs.326

Sarah, My DH has the same issue with "80s clothes"... he absolutely despises leggings, but I love them so he doesn't really have a say :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I love the 80's :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha thats funny! they make yoga pants that are less "legging" type? maybe he wont really notice... i have pair that look more lounge type but are just as comfy!


----------



## Bookity

I'd say mine are more "lounge" type as well. Can't say I'm a fan of the 80's style, but comfort trumps everything!


----------



## Viking15

I got a pair of "starfish" pants from Lands End and they are SO comfortable. They probably don't fit me anymore, but I am so excited to wear them post birth. I thought about bringing them to the hospital. They are more loungewear. Not really tight on my legs so I think they look more flattering. Yoga pants make my ass look bad! They are the devil.


----------



## Coleey

I live in leggings at the moment :haha: My oh hates it when they're pulled up over my bump like Simon Cowell lol xx


----------



## Viking15

I bought two pairs leggings from the Gap to make it to the end. It's still so hot here that I am wearing my dresses still. I have the feeling I will live in those leggings once it finally cools off here! They make my ass look enormous. However, the maternity shirts I wear with them seem to help me overcome that.


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL Coleey! DH tells me I look like Urkel from Family Matters when I walk around the house in my pants pulled up over my bump and no shirt, HAHA! I also wear the "power mama" spanks under my dresses b/c they a) keep my thighs from rubbing together and b) smooth out some of my new bumpiness in the rear rofl:), and he thinks they are hysterical!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

omg i was wearing maternity leggings and a sports bra today when my DH came home haha and no shirt. he was like "oh hunny, i love you". he thinks i am nuts i think.


----------



## MommyH

It's 2:30 am here and I haven't been able to fall asleep :( I just want to cry...actually that's all I've been doing the last two hours...crying because I can't fall asleep :( I'm so tired and exhausted :( I want to beat the shit out of my husband who is passed out peacefully next to me :( this is so unfair!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Aww :( Insomnia is so cruel! Are you uncomfortable or is it just sleeplessness? 

Do you have like 15 different colours of that one top? I just noticed they are all different!!!


----------



## Viking15

MommyH :hugs: That totally sucks. I hope you are able to get some rest! I've been keeping weird hour with my DH's schedule and since I'm not working now. I've been going to bed so late. 1-2 am sometimes 3. Then the sun always wakes me up since we have an easy facing bedro window. I need to find some way to black it out. I usually get back into bed late morning and take a good nap though. Also, MommyH your bump looks like it grew this week :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

SarahDiener said:


> Aww :( Insomnia is so cruel! Are you uncomfortable or is it just sleeplessness?
> 
> Do you have like 15 different colours of that one top? I just noticed they are all different!!!

lol your right!! MommyH you must have quite the shirt collection!! Its like a rainbow.

Sorry you cant sleep :nope: :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

oh, mommyh, i'm so sorry. i've been battling insomnia this entire pregnancy. it's been pretty rough. it also makes me want to strangle anyone who tells me, "get plenty of sleep while you can!"


----------



## HalfThyme007

Drugs, MommyH, drugs!! Get drugs!! Ambien is a lifesaver -- although I don't sleep well anymore either, but I shudder to think how much worse it would be if I DIDN'T take ambien. Hope you can get a nap today! :hugs:

Bexx -- someone just said that to me yesterday and I just wanted to slap them! I think it's been at least 8 weeks since I came even close to sleeping through the night, or for more than 4 hour stretches at a time. Ten bucks says I get more sleep AFTER little one arrives. 

DH came up really close to my face last night and I thought he was going to kiss me or say something nice  no, he pulled back and said wow, have you been sleeping? Youve got major dark circles under your eyes right now. lol Niiiiice


----------



## SarahDiener

what a charmer :)


----------



## Stephers35

Sorry about the no sleep MH! I'm sleeping fairly well, but still wake up to pee twice per night. The worst part is that when I finally wake up, I gotta run! The result is that I am then very alert and it's hard to go back to sleep. My doc approved a little of the new ZQuil. It says to take 2 tbs, but I litteraly take 1/2 teaspoon and it knocks me out. I'm kind of a weirdo with anything that makes me drowsy though. Despite 7 hours of mildly interupted sleep, I am still so exhausted that I have trouble getting up in the morning and if I eat a big lunch, all bets are off! 

I can't wait until December and we've all had our babies and we have some time to relax. I too believe that I will get better rest with baby here. At least I won't have to pee every ten minutes!


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, MommyH! I felt like that my entire first tri, it was miserable! I agree with HalfThyme - get some drugs!! I tried Ambien but it didn't work that well for me... what really helped was Unisom. It's an OTC medication that my doctor approved and it has been a life saver! 

HalfThyme - your DH is brave! :haha: Mine snuggled up to me this morning and said "one of the great things about you being pregnant, is there is more of you to cuddle with" (!!!!) LOL, he was trying to be sweet, but of course I freaked and said "Don't say THAT to me!" :rofl: he then back tracked and said "you're perfect, I love that you're carrying my baby and I love that I get to snuggle with you both" ... nice try, DH... nice try ;)


----------



## MommaBarry

Lol Mrs....MEN!!! They try so hard to say the sweetest things, but sometimes it comes out SO wrong :rofl:

HalfT.... I would have smacked him, lol. And said wow you just insulted a pregnant woman!

And MommyH......drugs are the way to go. Im still doing the benadryl at night and it works wonders for me. Not to mention when your preggers your nose seems to be a bit stuffier so its a bonus to be able to breath better. Like the other girls said I am still getting up to pee, but it does not affect the LO. She still rolls around and moves like crazy. I think this little girl is immune to sleep lol.

Stepher I cant wait until December either!!! I especially cant wait to get adorbale christmas pictures taken of our tiny little packages!!!! ( i mean babies not privates :rofl: )


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Stepher I cant wait until December either!!! I especially cant wait to get adorbale christmas pictures taken of our tiny little packages!!!! ( i mean babies not privates :rofl: )

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Thanks for that chuckle :) hehehehehehe!!!!!! 

I forgot to mention in this thread that I get to see my little guy in 3D tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Stephers35

Yay Mrs! Have fun at the scan. That was really a fun day! It was shocking to see my girl and the fact that she looks just like my dad who passed away ten years ago. Weird, morbid and shocking? Yes, yes and yes!

Ok, so everyone has the right to take pictures of whatever anatomy they choose to, but please, no posting on facebook! Random people reading through this thread are really wondering what these preggo chicks are up to! :shower:


----------



## Mrs.326

While it may be weird, morbid, and shocking, it's totally amazing! I think that'd be a wonderful sight :) It might freak me out a little at first of course, but how sweet to look in your LO's eyes and get a glimpse of your late father. I'm such a daddy's girl, the thought gives me goosebumps! 

I'm convinced our LO will be a daddy clone :) Obviously, I think my DH is pretty good looking, so I'd be happy with that! DH told me this morning he hopes he has my nose :haha: (DH is Italian and that's the one feature he's worried about passing on, LOL!)


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay Mrs. I hope they let you keep the glasses.......lame joke there!!

Im excited to see pics of your Little guy!!!

Stepher....lol.


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Yay Mrs. I hope they let you keep the glasses.......lame joke there!!

That totally went over my head for a second! (I get it now :)) :haha:


----------



## Stephers35

Ok, so I have a dilemma! We've had a really hard time coming up with a middle name. We're just sort of so-so on any that we can tolerate. The only one that we've really liked is Rose. Amara Rose Montgomery. Here's the issue: Our six-year-old puggle (our dog) is named Rose. It's not that we are naming the baby after the dog or anything, but would that really be so bad? We love her to death and she isn't going to live forever? The dog I mean...

I'm a bit afraid of being judged for it, which I usually don't give two hoots about. I'm thinking I might be afraid that my girl might be judged for it? Yes, this is the biggest of my problems today; I clearly need to concentrate on work!

In case you need a reference, I've attached a pic of the current baby.
 



Attached Files:







Rose.jpg
File size: 82.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs-So excited to see your scan pics. Enjoy every second of that scan!
Stephers-I think Amara Rose is a pretty name. If you are okay with it I say go for it! :) 

So, my husband and girls left early this morning (like 3am) to go to Idaho for about 10 days. I had such a hard time telling them bye cause my oldest was so unhappy about being woke up and she wanted to stay with mommy and go back to bed. I cried for a good while...luckily before they left my husband got her to relax and then she talked to me and said she's excited she's just really going to miss me. :( She's mommy's girl BIG time. Anyway, now my house is empty and its soooo weird but it will be nice to relax/nap/sleep as much as I want whenever I want! :)


----------



## charlie15

Ashley, enjoy the quiet and chill, I'm sure it'll feel weird for you after a few days without the family around.

Stephers, funny you should mention using your dogs name as a middle name for the baby, I gave my parents dog her name, Zoe, which I love and wanted to use for our baby should it be a girl and my Mum and my OH were like no way you can't give the baby the same name as the dog!! Personally I don't see a problem with it, it's a middle name for starters and secondly as you say you love your dog so there's nothing wrong with using her name too, I'm a huge animal lover so I get that :) by the way Rose looks gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley, I agree with Charlie! Enjoy the silence while you can :) and :hugs: to you, I know it can't be easy to watch your babies go. 

Stephers, your pup is so sweet!!! I love any sort of pug/pug mix :) (I'm partial though, I have 2 pugs). I say, if you love your dog and she's an important part of the family then it shouldn't be an issue to use her name. Like Ashley said... if you're okay with it, than do it! I'm from a huge pet loving family and we constantly talk about the dogs we had when we were children. If they had the types of names a child could carry on, I would be proud to have any one of their names as they were all important to the family.


----------



## MommyH

Thanks girls, I know you all can relate and your words are very encouraging! I can't do sleeping pills because I am home alone at night with my daughter and it just scares me to much that if the house caught fire or there was an emergency I wouldn't wake up for her if that makes sense...hubby works nights :( I wish I felt comfortable enough for that to be an option! I'm at the hospital now, we apparently showed up an hour and a half early for our ultrasound so they gave us free lunch :) I'm off to work after we get done and then I'll be able to head home and takea nap hopefully!! I got about an hour of sleep this morning...I don't know why I can't sleep at night, I am SO exhausted and it shows all over my face and attitude...poor hubby got a good bitch session this morning for not staying up with me and me crying all night while he was sound asleep...moments like that make you realize how alone you are in pregnancy, even with him right next to me he is NOT going through what I am and I had to make that clear that I needed more from him even if it was to rub my back till I fell asleep...he willbe better now hopefully ;)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i actually thinking using rose as a middle name is a great idea!! i love and miss my childhood dog so much that i can't even bring him up without crying. i think it's kind of a cool way to honor your dog! as you said.. sadly your dog will pass one day and the middle name will even have more meaning!!

we are naming our son Murray which is my moms maiden name, i almost didnt suggest it because i knew my DH had a cat named Murray when he was little. when i brought it up he loved it and said it didnt bother him one bit :)

and a random comment! i just walked into my sons room to put a few sleepers away and i realized i am totally jealous of his closet!! he got the room with the biggest closet and he has more clothes then me and DH combined!


----------



## Stephers35

Thanks for the encouragement! I sent DH a text and told him that the ladies on the preggo board said Rose is a good idea, so I think we're sticking to it!

Everyone has a lot going on right now! We have our first shower tomorrow (a couples shower with family and a few friends) and then I have the girly shower next weekend. DH is going fishing with his BIL and nephew next weekend and I have to admit that I am very much looking forward to the quiet and watching sappy movies with the dogs. Not sure what I would do with ten days though! That's a long time. You really need to get some quick dinners and some spa items for plenty of uninterupted hot baths!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hahaha.....omg you girls crack me up, thank you for the laugh -- it was much appreciated! Mrs, at least your DH tried to backtrack! Mine just looked at me for a second and then said "ok, well I'm gonna go make some popcorn". I can't be too mad at thim though, he totally vacuumed the entire house and helped clean for the shower this weekend.

Stephers -- what an adorable dog!! Glad you texted DH our verdict on the middle name, of course the ladies on the preggo board have the only opinion that matters! haha For what it's worth though, it really is a lovely name, especially with Amara.

Ashley -- enjoy the quiet! What part of Idaho are they going to? I live in southeast Idaho and it just started dipping down into the 30s at night, hope they packed lots of warm stuff! It is a beautiful time of year here, though.

MommyH -- I can totally see why you'd be paranoid! I have to say though, being pregnant I think there is a very slim chance of sleeping through ANYTHING, especially if you take an OTC product (i.e. Benadryl or Unison) and even moreso if you cut the dose in half....it might just be the nudge your body needs to get some rest. Wow....listen to me pushing the drugs....sorry! I swear I'm not an addict! DH is working on his doctor of pharmacy and I think he's starting to rub off on me...


----------



## HalfThyme007

PS: forgot to share -- I broke down and hired a cleaning lady this week! So excited to come home from work today and have cleaning already done!


----------



## MommyH

Lol half my mom is a pharmacist and we tease her all the time about being a pill pusher ;)


----------



## bexxc

MommyH said:


> Lol half my mom is a pharmacist and we tease her all the time about being a pill pusher ;)

oh my GOSH! i'm am such a dip! i totally read that wrong and thought "half her mom?" what the heck does that mean! :rofl: clearly my work week has taken its toll!


----------



## Stephers35

Cleaning lady=yes please! Good for you!


----------



## ashleywalton

HalfThyme-They're near Soda Springs. Which is probably close to you?? They went to go hunting near there. Well...my girls aren't hunting but my husband and his family have a tradition of going there every September.


----------



## charlie15

HalfThyme007 said:


> PS: forgot to share -- I broke down and hired a cleaning lady this week! So excited to come home from work today and have cleaning already done!

Great idea!! I'm thinking about getting a cleaning lady a couple of weeks after bubs is here, just for a few clean ups over the 1st few months, my treat to stop me stressing about the state of the flat!!


----------



## AMM1031

Just wanted to share my belly pic at 31weeks and 1 day wih twin girls. 
Happy Saturday
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MommyH

So I totally wrote a long post yesterday and it's not here...damn! I don't have the energy to write much right now but thought I'd share our scan pics from our ultrasound yesterday :) I'll wrote more once I get a nap in me...

Ela has big feet :)
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/0044249a9854367b6ca1a68a49011227.jpg

Profile shot waving hi :)
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/8983ba33d527679167453cdd6b76d804.jpg

Face shot, she is sooooo beautiful with chubby cheeks :)
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/170983ddbfe4cd10a576620c1a554511.jpg

Our baby girl has HAIR!!!!!! :wohoo:
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/b717f5238f139af6825aa52013455317.jpg

This was by far the best ultrasound I've ever had and I fell so in love with her when i saw her face, she is so stinking cute <3


----------



## wishfulmom2b

aw congrats on the great scan!! so funny that they could see her hair!!


----------



## Bookity

Uh oh MommyH! They got to your signature! :)

ETA: Ela is beautiful!


----------



## MommyH

Yea I know...I guess I don't realize my sig or pictures are big because I'm on my iPad??


----------



## bexxc

sprout has hair too...but not as much...
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/Sprout_13.jpg


----------



## MommyH

So cute!! My hubby was bald at birth so I have been stocking up on hats thinking Ela might be too but my other daughter had TONS of hair when born so hopefully Ela takes after her :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww loving the scan photos!! 

MommyH - Ela is so CUTE! Love her face on picture :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

ashleywalton said:


> HalfThyme-They're near Soda Springs. Which is probably close to you?? They went to go hunting near there. Well...my girls aren't hunting but my husband and his family have a tradition of going there every September.


What a fun tradition! Yep, they're close -- I'm up in Idaho Falls, about an hour north. Hope you're enjoying your downtime by yourself! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.....I am dying to see your little man pics!!! 

Hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommyH & Bexx --- what great ultrasound shots!!! LOVE the hair!! Bexx, do you have a guess on what color your bump is? I'm thinkin you might be joining the girl club!

How was everyone's weekends? I had my shower, and I think a few of you did too right? It was wonderful, but I was oddly self-conscious/not comfortable being the center of attention. It still turned out well though, my sister throws a great party...I'll try and get pics up soon -- she did everything Dr. Seuss themed and went above and beyond!
 



Attached Files:







Babyshower Invite.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Viking15

All of the scan pics are precious. I can't wait to see what this little girl looks like and what her little personality is! 
My shower was this weekend. It was fabulous and I felt so special. We got so much stuff!!! The food was great ( my mom is a fab cook ) It was so wonderful seeing all of my friends! I got a really bad leg cramp though from not drinking enough water. It's just now starting to get back to normal 36 hours later. Ouch! I recommend keeping a water bottle with you while opening your gifts if you haven't had your shower yet.


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme - you will not regret getting a cleaning lady! We've had one for a few years and I honestly don't think we could get by without her... especially now!

AMM - gorgeous twin bump :)

AFM - Davis was being as stubborn as his momma! (I guess he comes by it naturally). We weren't able to get any good 3D shots... I have an anterior placenta that he was hiding behind, he also had his hands in his face and was chewing on his umbilical cord through the entire scan! We did get to see some details... he's totally bald, has my nose, and he has the sweetest lips :) We're going back for a rescan on Saturday. If we still can't get any good shots, we're just going to ask her to do a regular 2D scan since those pictures were amazing and I really wish she had given us some of those. I am so in love already :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh yeah - forgot to mention - you're scans are beautiful, MommyH!! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Bummer Mrs.... Im happy you got to see him and all is well!!

My shower was this weekend and I have another one tonight! 

HalfT im with you I hate being center of attention. I think the first half of my gift opening my face was bright red and I giggled alot because I was so nervous :blush:

We got all our big items car seat, swing, bouncer, co-sleeper, baby bath, blankets, sleep sacks, and about 50 some outfits!!! In order for her to wear them all I would have to change her clothes 5 times a day!!! I almost dont want to go to the shower tonight becuase I know it will be more clothes and I have no place to put them all!!! We have to purchase another dresser.

We also did the diaper raffle and I ended up with 18 packs of size 1 diapers (in the brand I love) 3 packs of size 2 and 1 pack of newborn. I highly recommend the diaper raffle!!

The ONLY thing I have to buy is my breastpump and bottles! :happydance:
Bless my friends and family, they helped out sooo much!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

What an awesome shower!! :) Glad you got so many goodies :)

My first shower is in 2 weeks... I have to make a long 4 hour drive to get there, too... not looking forward to that part. but I can't wait to see all of my friends and family... and better yet, for them to see me! Obviously since I live so far away they haven't been able to keep up with the progress throughout my pregnancy and I'm excited to see their reactions :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

I can't wait for you MRS!!! How fun to see everyone again and show off your bump!!
I hope you have a nice size vehicle or that 4 hour trip back with all your LO's new items might seem even longer :haha:
I know it took us 3 vehicles to get all my stuff across town.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh yes! DH has a large SUV, so we'll be taking the 3rd row seats out and driving his car down there. If we can't fit it all in our car, my parents will be back up here 2 weeks after that for our shower up here with most of DH's family & friends, so they can pack the rest in their truck. Hopefully that'll be all we need to get it all here... if there's more that we can't fit we'll have to decide what can wait until after he gets here and my mom can bring the rest when I go into labor. 

Speaking of showers, is it customary where you guys are from to give your hostesses a gift? We always do hostess gifts in TX, but I feel like I spent WAY too much money on the gifts (and I tried to be as cheap as I could manage). I have 23 hostesses all together (16 for my shower in my hometown and 7 for my shower in our current town). There was just no way to get around it... even just spending $10/person was a lot.


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW that's alot of hostesses!!!!!

Here in Missouri we do a gift, but then again one or two people are hosting the event. We are taking OH mother and father out to dinner this weekend as a thanks, and got his mother a nice picture frame to put LO pic in once she is here for her office desk. As for my shower tonight, since it's my mothers best friend throwing it, she said she would take care of getting her something. 

But with that many ladies in charge I couldn't do it! Holy Moly If you have that many ladies just throwing it not including your guest, you may need a few trips like you said to get everything back!


----------



## Mrs.326

It's mostly my mom's group of friends throwing the shower in two weeks (the big one!). It would have been awesome if my mom had volunteered to get the gifts for that group since they're her friends, but she's already done so much for me and the baby so I won't hold it against her ;) It was _a lot_ of money though... I just hate spending that kind of money on other things right now b/c I always think "that's money I could put towards baby things!" Hopefully after these showers I won't need to spend anymore of my own money on baby stuff :)


----------



## MommaBarry

My fx'd that you get so much stuff it looks like a baby store threw up in your home and you don't need to buy a thing!!

I just need to get my hospital bag items and I am set!! That's what I plan on doing this weekend. I also am packing an emergency bag for my car in case my water breaks or I go into labor at school. Since I have to wear scrubs to class I am just packing a pair of pants, underwear, and an extra t-shirt so im comfy while I wait for OH to pick me up.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Aww bummer about the scan Mrs! I was looking forward to pics, too! Hope they get some better shots tomorrow!

And holy guacamole that is a lot of hostesses! I've never heard of any hard and fast rule about giving gifts, but I thought about it last week and really wanted to do something nice to thank my sister for spoiling me. I'm still working on getting something for my MIL and SIL who helped out a ton as well. I think it's perfectly fine to do gifts for the people throwing you a party, and good for you for keeping the spending limit down -- with that many, the cost goes up super fast! It's probably too late at this point, but with that many hostesses you may want to consider something "baby Davis" specific, i.e. getting keychains made, frames, etc... there are tons of places online now that can create custom gifts/favors and they are relatively inexpensive since you're buying in bulk. But that might be too kitchy.....I dunno.

MommaB -- wow you got a ton of stuff!! Congrats on the diaper raffle, sounds like you are set!

Viking -- congrats on the shower! I hear you on the leg cramp -- though I get them in the middle of the night and usually they're so bad the muscle ends up getting damaged so I can't walk normally for a day or two. I've heard it's a potassium/calcium deficiency?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've been getting leg cramps at night too! When I stretch my leg out :( It bloody hurts!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, and extra set of clothes in the car sounds like a great idea!!! I may do that as well :)


----------



## Mrs.326

HalfThyme - I stocked up on travel sized goodies at Bath & Body Works. I know that has been done to death, but it was cheaper than the other gift ideas I had (ornaments, manicure sets, etc.). The lady at the store was super sweet too and gave me 30% off!!! (Thank God for her!). At my bridal showers I gave everyone really cute umbrellas, but I just couldn't afford to do something like that again.


----------



## MommyH

Yay how exciting, I was coming on here this morning to find out how all the showers went :) So happy you all got spoiled!! Ours is this next Sunday and I couldn't be more excited :) I never got a shower with our first daughter since she was born in Hawaii and I didn't have any family around and not too many friends either so I'm really loving everyone getting to be around this pregnancy!!! 

Anyone else have more scans? Our next one is in 5 weeks, at 38 weeks...I should be ready to explode by then lol but yay for being 32 weeks today :wohoo: So excited to meet all of our new bundles and surprises <3

I think I have hit a bit of a nesting phase...in my head I run through everything I need to do lol...I started cleaning last night and wore myself out till I fell asleep so I guess that was one way to get some rest ;) I told hubby I am getting back to that tired phase I can feel it coming so all of the cleaning will be left to him here shortly...which means he has been helping me a lot already with the deep cleaning stuff while he has a second set of hands. I feel like our house has shrunk a ton and we have no room for anything...I need a professional organizer to come in and help me figure out where to put all this stuff (office desk that was in baby's room, all our mail and bills and computer and stuff that was in baby's room, bookshelf, etc) I just don't know where to put it all, we don't have room in our living room and we only have a 3 bedroom which are all taken...I knew we should have bought a bigger house lol


----------



## MommyH

You mean I'm the only one who has carried extra underwear and pants in my car my entire pregnancy because I'm constantly leaking and peeing myself all the time and extra bras and shirts from my boobs leaking?! :rofl: I have had THAT bag in my car since week 6 and have to change it out at least once a week from an 'accident' of some sort :blush:


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, MommyH. DH and I were just talking about organizing and how we need a bigger house :) It's going to be chaotic for a while, that's for sure! We're not used to having things "out of place" in our home, so the toys and baby gear will take some getting used to.


----------



## Viking15

Half, you are right about the deficiencies. (um, I don't know if that is spelled correctly. It doesn't look right.) I ate a banana before going to bed for the potassium. I'm lactose intolerant so calcium can be a problem for me. It's definitely gotten worse with the pregnancy too. Things I used to be able to eat with a lactaid pill I can't eat anymore without getting sick. It's miserable. The cramping can be from dehydration, defiencies or a combination of them or something else entirely. I was definitely dehydrated. 
MommyH, I have been wearing a panty liner for a while now due to the leaking urine. It is horrid. I can't even tell you why it happens. It's not necessarily when I sneeze or cough even. Sometimes I can just feel it happening :nope: It's awful. I've been trying to do my kegels religiously so that it doesn't happen or get any worse. They do seem to help some. :shrug: My DH makes fun of my diaper. :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Excited to hear your showers went well! :)

I'm kinda sad that I'm not having one. Even though we're having another girl I still wanted to celebrate having another baby and do the diaper raffle thing. But, it's okay. My mom has been going slightly crazy and buying a ton of outfits for her. I had all short sleeved outfits and dresses from my first 2 girls so with this one being born in a different season we did need some long sleeved outfits. So, that's exciting! 

I, too, have been wearing a light pantyliner because I sometimes leak a little and its easier to change that than my panties every single time!

So, this baby is SO active! Sometimes she gets so crazy in there I feel like her strong movements alone are going to cause my water to break. Lol. I know its not possible but geez!

For some reason I can't remember, but when do you guys get your first vaginal exam to check cervix? I can't remember if its 34 or 36 or even 37 weeks.


----------



## Mrs.326

My exams wont start until 36 weeks. Can't wait for that fun to begin, LOL! 

It's not too late to have a party, Ashley! Maybe you guys could do a couples "celebration" and just have some friends over to celebrate a new baby and do the diaper raffle then!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks Mrs. I'll have to talk to my husband about it when he gets back. I go to the doctor this Friday for my 34 week checkup so I'm curious how that will go. Then, Sunday night my family will be back. :) I miss them so much! But it has been nice to have a quiet clean house :)


----------



## MommyH

Mrs.326 said:


> LOL, MommyH. DH and I were just talking about organizing and how we need a bigger house :) It's going to be chaotic for a while, that's for sure! We're not used to having things "out of place" in our home, so the toys and baby gear will take some getting used to.

I know it's insane, we just bought our house a year and a half ago, I knew it was too small for a growing family but it was comfortable for the time being and was what we could afford...luckily we only planned on this being a 3-5 year home and we will be buying another in a few years before we completely burst at the seams and before we have our next little one for sure!!



Viking15 said:


> Half, you are right about the deficiencies. (um, I don't know if that is spelled correctly. It doesn't look right.) I ate a banana before going to bed for the potassium. I'm lactose intolerant so calcium can be a problem for me. It's definitely gotten worse with the pregnancy too. Things I used to be able to eat with a lactaid pill I can't eat anymore without getting sick. It's miserable. The cramping can be from dehydration, defiencies or a combination of them or something else entirely. I was definitely dehydrated.
> MommyH, I have been wearing a panty liner for a while now due to the leaking urine. It is horrid. I can't even tell you why it happens. It's not necessarily when I sneeze or cough even. Sometimes I can just feel it happening :nope: It's awful. I've been trying to do my kegels religiously so that it doesn't happen or get any worse. They do seem to help some. :shrug: My DH makes fun of my diaper. :haha:

Lol I wear panty liners too b sometimes more comes out than they can hold!! I agree it's not only with coughing and sneezing, sometimes I just feel it dribbling out, I'm leaking pee, gunk, and mucus plug like crazy lol so gross! I try to remember to do kegals but I'm not too well off in the memory department these days!



ashleywalton said:


> Excited to hear your showers went well! :)
> 
> I'm kinda sad that I'm not having one. Even though we're having another girl I still wanted to celebrate having another baby and do the diaper raffle thing. But, it's okay. My mom has been going slightly crazy and buying a ton of outfits for her. I had all short sleeved outfits and dresses from my first 2 girls so with this one being born in a different season we did need some long sleeved outfits. So, that's exciting!
> 
> I, too, have been wearing a light pantyliner because I sometimes leak a little and its easier to change that than my panties every single time!
> 
> So, this baby is SO active! Sometimes she gets so crazy in there I feel like her strong movements alone are going to cause my water to break. Lol. I know its not possible but geez!
> 
> For some reason I can't remember, but when do you guys get your first vaginal exam to check cervix? I can't remember if its 34 or 36 or even 37 weeks.

Oh gosh I totally know what you mean, I swear sometimes I. Feel like she's playing with my plug trying to uncork it and I'm gonna burst! Then she breaks out squirming everywhere which makes me contract and my stomach gets so hard and bloated it feel like I'm going to explode!! 

I have already had 2 internals to check if I was dilated...still at a stretchy 2cm and 40% thinned out...watch I'm totally going to go overdue lol


----------



## SarahDiener

MommyH said:


> I have already had 2 internals to check if I was dilated...still at a stretchy 2cm and 40% thinned out...watch I'm totally going to go overdue lol

Ooo! dilating, exciting.
I've had an exam every time, since the start . Does a swab and an exam. But now he asks about things like if I have pressure.


----------



## bexxc

HalfThyme007 said:


> MommyH & Bexx --- what great ultrasound shots!!! LOVE the hair!! Bexx, do you have a guess on what color your bump is? I'm thinkin you might be joining the girl club!

i keep feeling like it's a boy...but everyone else tells me girl. i probably have horrible intuition. i'll be thrilled either way, but right now i just feel more attracted to more boyish stuff as i'm walking through the stores.


----------



## Stephers35

Oh my! I missed a morning of presents and peeing! Probably because I was engrossed in both of those things as well!

Hostess gifts for showers? I would say must be a TX thing, but sounds like it's a tradition in many places. I've thrown a few showers and I've never heard of such a thing. I'm in MN and that might be showing a bit too much emotion:) 

I did have a shower on saturday. It was our "couples" shower to appease my MIL. My sister-in-law and friend are throwing me one next weekend that I consider the real shower. The one on saturday was very nice though. DH's sister and husband made awesome food and it was fun to see everyone. DH's friends didn't show, but my friends dragged their husbands, so that was good. We got a lot of great stuff as well. Our portable crib with bassinet, diaper genie, baby bag and many packs of diapers as well as lots of cute clothes were very appreciated! 

We'll see what happens at the next shower, but I am assuming more cute pink clothes!


----------



## bexxc

i'm still looking for a hostess gift for my shower. thankfully i only have to buy one and my shower isn't for another three weeks. plenty of time to mull it over and find something perfect.


----------



## Viking15

I bought my hostesses bracelets that matched their personalities/styles. That way they can remember the day when they wear them. I didn't know about the thank you gift either, but it makes sense. One of my friends has thrown several showers and always complained about how much money she would spend and how ungrateful her friends seemed. I was determined that she wouldn't feel that way about me.


----------



## Bookity

I'm feeling like you Ashley. I totally get not having a shower since I really don't need much of anything, but a celebration of some kind would be so nice! I don't think anyone here would arrange one and I would feel awkward doing it myself. I kind of want to buy some cold weather clothes, but have a feeling Vanessa will be spending the first month or so in fleecy sleepers that I already have.

As for leakage, I have been "snizzing" since the beginning. Panty liners are my friend!


----------



## AMM1031

Wow, I have been getting caught up on all the readings, and I am having twin girls and I have been having cervical checks since 28 weeks, also go for NSTs 2x a week and a growth scan once a month. 
I had two showers the end of August, my mom did one and only 8 people showed up, and then a friend from Church thru the other one and I am still trying to decide on a Thank you gift for her! I am kinda waiting til the girls get here so I can give her a colleage of pictures in a frame, she knows that I want to get her something still, I also agree with the diaper raffle, best thing to have at any baby shower, we got over 1500 diapers between the two!


----------



## CharlieKeys

wow ! I can't believe you all have cervical checks where you are! We don't have any here until we actually go into labour (or threat of pre-term labour)


----------



## Bookity

Question for the second (third, fourth, etc.) time mommies. Is a cervical check at the doctor's office different in any way from a cervical check while in labor?? Because I never got around to the checks at the office. They start at 37 weeks and DD was born 36+2. The first cervical check I had hurt like HELL. Just wondering if they all hurt that much or if dilation/labor make a difference.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Mrs.326 said:


> HalfThyme - I stocked up on travel sized goodies at Bath & Body Works. I know that has been done to death, but it was cheaper than the other gift ideas I had (ornaments, manicure sets, etc.). The lady at the store was super sweet too and gave me 30% off!!! (Thank God for her!). At my bridal showers I gave everyone really cute umbrellas, but I just couldn't afford to do something like that again.

What a good call -- you can usually get pretty good deals at B&BW especially if they gave you 30% off, how nice of her! Oh, and btw the umbrellas for the bridal shower are INGENIUS! What a fantastic idea! Wish I'd thought of that when I got married.


----------



## Mrs.326

I text my best friend (who is also pregnant... and also one of the hostesses for my shower... and I'm a hostess for hers, too)... anyway - I text her and said "what are you giving your hostesses as gifts? And yes, I know it's awkward for me to ask since I am one of your hostesses and you're one of mine, but I am too tired to think!" LOL! She thought it was pretty funny and made a few suggestions, but ultimately B&BW was the cheapest option. I think I'll put a cute little tag on the goodies that says something like "I hope you enjoy your next shower as much as I've enjoyed mine" (since they're all bath treats). All I have to do now is package them all up and I'm good to go!

You know the greatest part about these showers?? 1) we'll get all the goodies we need and 2) there shouldn't be another reason from here on out to have another shower!!! (unless some day I have a child of the opposite sex, but honestly I think I'll have all boys). They're fun and of course oh-so-helpful, but I am showered out!


----------



## ashleywalton

It's basically the same as when you are in labor. I know my doctor does some sort of testing for some type of infection (completely drawing a blank) and does a cervix check as well but I just don't exactly remember when. I'm curious if its 34 or 36...hmmm...I don't think he ever got around to checking or doing the test with Adalynn so must have been 36 or even 37 when they usually do it. I had Addie right at 36 weeks.


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, 35/36 weeks my doc does a swab for GBS. They barely had the results back for that when I had DD, thankfully it was negative so I didn't have to get the antibiotics that they would have given me if they didn't have my results back.

I hope they can be a bit more gentle with the cervical check. The nurse I had while otherwise very nice, brutal cervical check! The nurse she brought in to get a second opinion of her first check (they didn't believe I was in real labor... I didn't either for that matter!) was much more gentle, though it was still a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommyH said:


> You mean I'm the only one who has carried extra underwear and pants in my car my entire pregnancy because I'm constantly leaking and peeing myself all the time and extra bras and shirts from my boobs leaking?!

:rofl: OMG....this and all the other pee comments literally made me tinkle a little bit because I was laughing. Leaking is definitely the word of the month for us ladies!



Viking15 said:


> I'm lactose intolerant so calcium can be a problem for me. It's definitely gotten worse with the pregnancy too. Things I used to be able to eat with a lactaid pill I can't eat anymore without getting sick. It's miserable. The cramping can be from dehydration, defiencies or a combination of them or something else entirely. I was definitely dehydrated.

I've been taking Tums to help with calcium intake -- seems to make a difference...sort of. That's a bummer being lactos intolerant :( Although, funny story -- my BFF that I grew up with is middle eastern and always had a hard time grasping odd English phrases. Until our mid-20s she thought lactose intolerant = "lactose and tolerant". But she also thought windchill factor = "windshield factor". Not the brightest crayon in the box....but I sure love her! lol



ashleywalton said:


> Excited to hear your showers went well! :)
> 
> I'm kinda sad that I'm not having one. Even though we're having another girl I still wanted to celebrate having another baby and do the diaper raffle thing. But, it's okay. My mom has been going slightly crazy and buying a ton of outfits for her. I had all short sleeved outfits and dresses from my first 2 girls so with this one being born in a different season we did need some long sleeved outfits. So, that's exciting!

Ashley -- you should totally throw a "meet the baby" party with a diaper raffle after she's born. Every baby deserves to be celebrated, regardless of what number child it is! I think that is very accepted, especially after she arrives because everyone really does want to meet the baby. :)



MommyH said:


> Anyone else have more scans? Our next one is in 5 weeks, at 38 weeks...I should be ready to explode by then lol but yay for being 32 weeks today :wohoo: So excited to meet all of our new bundles and surprises <3

I have another growth scan today....but the neonatologist has zero personality and is all business....so, doubt we'll get any pics. Especially not cute ones with hair! Jealous!! :)

Not looking forward to cervical checks....to be honest, I'm kind of hoping they induce me before I get to that point. My sister said it was ridiculously painful and actually told her doc she thought it was very rude lol. I see the neonatologist/specialist again today so hopefully she'll shed some light on a timeline. Still kinda freaked out to think she could be here in 3 - 4 weeks!


----------



## AMM1031

I dont think the cervical checks are that bad, they are more uncomfortable to me than anything...I dont remember them doing it when I was in labour last time so I cant compare.


----------



## ashleywalton

Baby bag is packed! Yay!

I don't think the cervix checks are that bad either, but sometimes one nurse will be more rough than others once you're in labor. Is it Friday yet? I'm ready for my doctor appointment so that I can get out of the house!


----------



## bexxc

ashleywalton said:


> Is it Friday yet? I'm ready for my doctor appointment so that I can get out of the house!

i'm ready for friday so i can finish work for the week and stay in the house! :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Lol :) I'm always in the house. Usually when I need to get out I drive about 3 minutes to my parents and sit in their house. Haha...My life is so exciting right now! ;)


----------



## MommyH

How long is everyone planning on working for? Right up until delivery or is anyone going to take time off before their due date?


----------



## bexxc

i plan on stopping work at 37+5. hopefully i can make it that far!


----------



## MommaBarry

ashleywalton said:


> Lol :) I'm always in the house. Usually when I need to get out I drive about 3 minutes to my parents and sit in their house. Haha...My life is so exciting right now! ;)

I hear that!! The only other time other than my parents house is the 5 minutes im out to drop off or pick up DS !


----------



## Coleey

When I was induced (cervical gel) with my son my doctor was male, my oh was weirded out seeing another man down there :rofl: I just remember my checks being uncomfortable. 

I'm still working a little at the moment but only for a few more weeks :) xx


----------



## Mrs.326

MommyH, I'm planning on working right up until labor unless something happens and I'm put on bed rest (which I'm not counting on). So, I still have another 10 weeks at least of work! Blah! I told my boss today that I didn't want him to think I'm being wheels off but I've made the decision not to stress or fret so as not to hurt the baby. He was totally cool with my "laid back" attitude and said he gets it. Helps take off some of the pressure too :)

And yay for having your bags packed, Ashley! I've been talking about it for _weeks_ and I just put together our toiletries and need to finish the wash so I can pack my gowns and nursing bras. And yay for getting out of the house as well :) I'm with the other girls though, I always look forward to Fridays so I can stay in! hehe


----------



## HalfThyme007

Coleey -- :rofl: that's hilarious! I never thought of that, but it totally makes sense! That might be why DH got really quiet at my appt yesterday!

Staying in the house for days on end sounds lovely to me right now! But I'm sure I'd get bored after a week or two....or four. My company recently switched everyone to 4 day/10 hr schedule, which is nice because I get long weekends, but then I'm also up an hour earlier and at work for an hour later each day....and it's just kicking my trash! Each morning it gets harder and harder to get out of bed -- everything hurts! Saw the neonatalogist yesterday and she basically guaranteed that if I don't go into labor first they'll induce at 36/37 weeks (sometime in the middle of October). I had a problem with inductions for a long time -- always wanted my body to just "do its thing", but now I'm ALL FOR IT! I was also very against a c-section and now I'm thinking it just might be the way to go.


----------



## AMM1031

I have finally packed the diaper bag too, now that everything is washed and hung up, I came to realize these girls have WAY to many clothes, I am going to have to change them both twice a day every day to wear all the clothes they have gotten so far! I havent even thought of packing my bag yet, its bad enought that I only have a few things that still fit so I cant pack it up yet, but I have started a list for th hubby just in case I dont get it packed before I have to go in, I am 31 weeks and 4 days and measuring at 40 weeks already..


----------



## Viking15

HalfThyme007 said:


> Coleey -- :rofl: that's hilarious! I never thought of that, but it totally makes sense! That might be why DH got really quiet at my appt yesterday!
> 
> Staying in the house for days on end sounds lovely to me right now! But I'm sure I'd get bored after a week or two....or four. My company recently switched everyone to 4 day/10 hr schedule, which is nice because I get long weekends, but then I'm also up an hour earlier and at work for an hour later each day....and it's just kicking my trash! Each morning it gets harder and harder to get out of bed -- everything hurts! Saw the neonatalogist yesterday and she basically guaranteed that if I don't go into labor first they'll induce at 36/37 weeks (sometime in the middle of October). I had a problem with inductions for a long time -- always wanted my body to just "do its thing", but now I'm ALL FOR IT! I was also very against a c-section and now I'm thinking it just might be the way to go.

Half, if they do an induction that early the statistics aren't that great for a vaginal birth. According to stats I have seen for a FTM if you are induced early with a poor bishop score around 50% (I'm sorry I can't remember the exact stat I read anymore) end up with a c-section anyway. I think if I were in your shoes I'd just do an elective c-section if they would allow it? The inductions my friends have had have been really brutal. Long and drawn out. Like 2-3 days. It's up to you, of course, and any mommy needs to decide what is best for them. :hugs: Just my opinion. 
Exciting that you don't have much longer to meet your LO!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

Half - that's crazy!!! You could be meeting your baby in just 4 weeks! :)

AMM - I understand having a limited supply of clothes that fit! I wear the same pants to work almost every day (haha). Good thing they're black and no one says anything.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

we do laundry a lot here because i dont want to keep buying maternity stuff so i have two pairs of pants that i switch out and a few tops.. sucks that its going to start getting colder here though.. will need warmer stuff asap!

my SIL just called and she has mastitis. anyone every gotten it from breastfeeding? she got sick really fast.. hopefully the meds kick in today for her!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - I plan on wearing the same clothes when it gets cooler... I'm just going to throw a cardigan/coat on over whatever I'm wearing. I can't imagine having to buy any more maternity clothes! It feels like I've already spent a fortune on them!


----------



## Viking15

Mrs.326 said:


> Wishful - I plan on wearing the same clothes when it gets cooler... I'm just going to throw a cardigan/coat on over whatever I'm wearing. I can't imagine having to buy any more maternity clothes! It feels like I've already spent a fortune on them!

Same here, but it just doesn't get that cold here. I have spent wayyyyy too much money on maternity clothes. :grr:


----------



## Bookity

I had mastitis twice. First time worse than the second. Meds worked well for me! Hopefully it doesn't happen with this one too.


----------



## Mrs.326

It can get pretty chilly here, but usually we don't hit temps below freezing until January/February and hopefully by that point I'll be able to fit into some of my pre-pregnancy clothes!


----------



## Bookity

I've got way too many maternity clothes! Got a sweater from Burlington a couple months ago for three dollars though! I hope to get to wear it soon!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Viking15 said:


> Half, if they do an induction that early the statistics aren't that great for a vaginal birth. According to stats I have seen for a FTM if you are induced early with a poor bishop score around 50% (I'm sorry I can't remember the exact stat I read anymore) end up with a c-section anyway. I think if I were in your shoes I'd just do an elective c-section if they would allow it? The inductions my friends have had have been really brutal. Long and drawn out. Like 2-3 days. It's up to you, of course, and any mommy needs to decide what is best for them. :hugs: Just my opinion.
> Exciting that you don't have much longer to meet your LO!!!!!!!:happydance:

Thank you thank you thank you! I'd remembered reading something along these lines but haven't been able to find it! Long and drawn out labor does not sound awesome. I believe they will let me elect for a c-section, although I haven't chatted with doc about it yet. Question for you (oh wise one on maternity leave with lots of time :)) -- baby girl is measuring a week ahead....so does that mean they could induce/c-section at 36 weeks (insert overjoyed happy dance here)? Or will they definitely make me wait until I am technically 37 weeks?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

Bookity said:


> I had mastitis twice. First time worse than the second. Meds worked well for me! Hopefully it doesn't happen with this one too.

i hope it doesnt for you either! she said it came on so sudden. felt fine.. then felt terrible! atleast she got on meds quick!

i am not going to get too many more maternity things, i like going on walks at night so maybe a hoodie or a warm sweater


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm trying very hard not to need to buy a jacket :/ I'm thinking open at the front might be the way to go. Nov the 1st isnt too cold...I hope...

Also I found pj bottoms that fit me, so I think I'll wear those a lot when I dont have to leave the house .


----------



## Viking15

HalfThyme007 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Half, if they do an induction that early the statistics aren't that great for a vaginal birth. According to stats I have seen for a FTM if you are induced early with a poor bishop score around 50% (I'm sorry I can't remember the exact stat I read anymore) end up with a c-section anyway. I think if I were in your shoes I'd just do an elective c-section if they would allow it? The inductions my friends have had have been really brutal. Long and drawn out. Like 2-3 days. It's up to you, of course, and any mommy needs to decide what is best for them. :hugs: Just my opinion.
> Exciting that you don't have much longer to meet your LO!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you! I'd remembered reading something along these lines but haven't been able to find it! Long and drawn out labor does not sound awesome. I believe they will let me elect for a c-section, although I haven't chatted with doc about it yet. Question for you (oh wise one on maternity leave with lots of time :)) -- baby girl is measuring a week ahead....so does that mean they could induce/c-section at 36 weeks (insert overjoyed happy dance here)? Or will they definitely make me wait until I am technically 37 weeks?Click to expand...

Hm. I think from what I have been seeing online for early decisions like that is to do an amnio and see how developed the lungs are. Perhaps that is just with even earlier deliveries though? I haven't done any research on that, but just going by measurement I wouldn't feel comfortable with. I don't want my baby to end up in the NICU, but your doctor will be the one with that information. 
Yes, this is what I do with my time. Sit around and read up on natural labor and breast feeding. I need to move on to the part after birth. I have no idea how to actually take care of a baby. :dohh: DH is going to daddy boot camp this Saturday and after that he will probably know more than I do! That's just sad. Time to start reading other things.


----------



## Coleey

I had mastitis early on and it was awful :( I remember lying in bed with the shakes etc. I was recommended to have my son nurse as much as possible on that breast, then pump to make sure it was empty/lump free and rubbed down from the top to the nipple making sure any lumps had gone. I had a bigger supply on that breast and my son preferred the other side in the early days, but it does get easier :) Hope it clears up for her soon hun xx


----------



## HalfThyme007

Viking15 said:


> Hm. I think from what I have been seeing online for early decisions like that is to do an amnio and see how developed the lungs are. Perhaps that is just with even earlier deliveries though? I haven't done any research on that, but just going by measurement I wouldn't feel comfortable with. I don't want my baby to end up in the NICU, but your doctor will be the one with that information.
> Yes, this is what I do with my time. Sit around and read up on natural labor and breast feeding. I need to move on to the part after birth. I have no idea how to actually take care of a baby. :dohh: DH is going to daddy boot camp this Saturday and after that he will probably know more than I do! That's just sad. Time to start reading other things.

Good point on the NICU. I feel so selfish sometimes....I'm just ready to be done and have her in my arms, and I think I forget that even though she's doing great now, she still needs a few more weeks to bake!

I totally had the same thought -- "what happens after the birth!?" I can tell you everything you ever wanted (and didn't want) to know about TTC, sperm analysis, charting, fertility and pregnancy.....but childcare and what to do when baby is in their purple period? :wacko: Definitely time for me to start reading post-baby stuff too!


----------



## AMM1031

YEah, it was actually kinda chilly here today, pants and long sleeves today and sweatshirts tonight, also reality just set in for me as I am a jeans and hoodie girl for the fall and winter, the last two jeans I never even wore a winter coat, but something just hit me when I put on my hoodie, how can I breast feed with my normal wardrobe when we are out and about, I told my hubby Iwas going to have to get zipper ones and he was like OMG you already have 30 sweatshirts do you REALLY need more? I guess I will have to figure out what to do, maybe I will have to forgo sweathirts and wear a coat this year
I am hoping to go into labour by mid october when I will be just shy of 36weeks, and with twins I think that will be far enough for me, since I am 31 weeks and measuring almost 41 now. I cant imagine getting tooo much bigger


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i just got a cheap but really comfy zipdown hoodie at target! its maternity but even without a bump i think it will look normal. all it has is some pleats in the pocket area. i dont wear coats either.. which is ridiculous because i live in new england and i need too! lol

i am in so much pain in my ribs that its becoming unbearable and i still have so much time. i keep prayinf for 37 weeks!! which is terrible of me :( :(


----------



## bexxc

wishfulmom2b said:


> i dont wear coats either.. which is ridiculous because i live in new england and i need too! lol

oh my gosh! how do you survive? i lived in ma for 4 years of college and i nearly froze to death!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Amm I thought the same thing today :haha:

I am thinking about just buying zip up hoodies and wearing nursing tanks under them.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha well i own a peatcoat for real cold days, but in november, december i wear long sleeves and hoodies usually.. i run warm. but your right everyone says i am NUTS lol

what college did you go too??!


----------



## bexxc

i went to wnec (in springfield)


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, I have to get a jacket or something, I'd freeze to death if I didnt


----------



## AMM1031

Sometimes it does get REALLY cold here, but its not like I go walking everywhere here, its basically from the house to the car, from the car into another building, and I just hate coats, Yeah I have some nursing shirts and I might just have to get some zip ups I can usually find cheap ones and I love to go to the second hand store for things like that too! I do have a coat for things outside, heck I even own a snowsuit for when I go do the winter things with the church teens, but that wont be this winter, they are actually upset that I am not going to be able to make Winter Camp with them in Jan. They just dont get the packing up TWO babies for a weekend of OUTSIDE winter stuff, 3 hours from home! 
Have a growth scan today cant wait to see what they are weighing in at...Having a very hard tim sleeping now too, when I lay on one side to long my hip and belly start to hurt even tho I lay on a pillow and then rolling over is even worse! I sleep about 2 hours and then am awake for a hour, so I think my body is preparing me for birth already.


----------



## MommaBarry

I cant wait to here how the little ones are getting along AMM!!

It gets really cold here too and I hate lugging a bulky coat around. I usually take one with me and put it in the car, just in case of emergency, but other than that I wont wear one. 
I only plan to get out this winter to take DS to and from school, to the store, and to take the little lady to her doc appointments. Other than that I am fine with staying in all cozy and not risk the little one suffering with RSV or any oher winter born illnesses. Thats the only downfall in my opinion to having a tiny newborn in the colder months. They just dont fight illness off as well as a 5 or 6 months old could. Once its a bit warmer and cold and flu season is over I will take her out more and let her get exposure to build her immunity.


----------



## Mrs.326

Good luck at your scan today, AMM! Can't wait to hear the update :)

Thankfully it doesn't get too cold here, and when it does things normally shut down b/c us Texans just aren't used to that kind of weather, LOL! Usually in the winter I wear cardigans and coats and that's about it. There might be a 4 week period that I'll wear gloves, but usually they're not needed. And one things for sure - if it snows in Texas, you just stay in your house! No one tries drivnig in it and offices/schools/businesses/etc. all shut down until the snow melts. It's awesome :)


----------



## MommyH

When it rains it pours :( Please say a prayer for us :( Hubby was just laid off of work :( I'm devastated, I have no clue what we are going to do :cry:


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, MommyH!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I really hope you guys catch a break soon! My goodness! I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH Oh No!! :hugs: :hugs:

I hope he can get unemployment soon. At least that will take a tiny bit of stress off of you all.

Your in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh mommyh!! i am so sorry!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AMM1031

MommyH....so sorry to hear that!:hugs: My hubby was told that his job is being elimated by Jan...so he is looking for something else within the company he has been at for 15 years now,
And no wonder I am already sooo uncomfortable Baby A is 4lbs 11oz and Baby B is 4lbs 7oz, and Im not even 32 weeks yet! How am I going to get 38 weeks, I am going to deliever 9pounders at this rate.:nope:


----------



## Mrs.326

WOW, AMM!!!! You have definitely got 2 healthy babies in there :) Do twins typically gain weight at the same rate of a singleton?


----------



## MommyH

Thanks everyone :hugs: he is scrounging to find another job, as are the other 18 employees who were laid off, but it's really hard around here in a small town especially to find something that pays as well :( I'm trying not to stress as its the last thing this poor baby needs...I have faith he'll figure something out and will take care of us, I know this is so hard on him feeling like he can't take care of his family :( We were stressed about it being tight on one income now we will have none by the time I go on maternity leave at the end of October...ughh life!


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-I am sorry! :hugs: to you! 

That brought back memories when I was pregnant with my 2nd. My husband made a mistake at work and was suspended for 10 days and they had to decide whether or not he'd get his job back. After a week of him home and not knowing what was going to happen, I had the baby. It was all crazy! Luckily, baby was fine and he still had his job. Life always finds a way of working itself out. But, it does get rough at times. I really wish nothing but the best for you and your family!!

AMM-What great size for twins!! :) At the same time, you poor thing! That's a lot of baby you are carrying!


----------



## Bookity

:hugs: MommyH! Tough situation! Hope your hubby can get unemployment. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

a facebook "friend" (lol) just gave birth to a 11 lbs 8oz baby through vaginal birth!! ahh!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

wishfulmom2b said:


> a facebook "friend" (lol) just gave birth to a 11 lbs 8oz baby through vaginal birth!! ahh!!!!

OMG! That is a big baby!


----------



## MommyH

Ouch!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

OMG, Wishful! That's a big ol' baby! Goodness... bless her heart! LOL


----------



## MommaBarry

Ouch, big baby!!!

Yay AMM :happydance: sounds like they are doing well in there!! :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

AMM, those babies are cooking away in there :thumbup: The longer they stay in the better for their lung development. Sounds like they are doing great! 
MommyH, I am sorry to hear about the setback with your DH's job. My DH got fired last year and it took him 6 months to find a new job. It was extremely stressful, and I almost decided to stop TTC. I got my first BFP when he was interviewing for his current job. (then mced and was crushed) It was quite stressful to think about bringing a baby into that, but you know it all worked out. I have faith that your situation will work out too :hugs:
Wishful, that's a big baby! :howdy: Hats off to her!!!! She gives me hope.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i want to bow down to her!! she had no complications and baby is completely healthy! i guess just a big baby! she gain 40 pounds, so nothing crazy and the drs dont seem concerned. it also gives me hope! last scan my baby was in the 90 percentile so i am nervous! (i know they are way off sometimes though!)


----------



## Mrs.326

Someone from one of the BNB November threads (although there are 3 now and it's hard to keep up with who said what on which thread) - anyway, someone on one of the threads told me that bigger babies are apparently easier to push out?? And there's less tearing with bigger babies... Gosh, I can't remember who said it, but maybe there's some truth to it! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs I believe that was Jaz in the November Due Date (cont) thread


----------



## Mrs.326

You may be right, MommaB. I was actually thinking it was Charlie :) haha... who knows!


----------



## Coleey

Great news AMM! They're doing great in there :)

11lbs?! Ouchies! I wonder about that too Mrs. My son was 6lb 6oz and I pushed him out really quickly, if this baby is bigger than my son she might end up flying out! 

How is everyone this evening? :) xx


----------



## Coleey

My god ladies... Only one week and 5 days before we can say NEXT MONTH!!! :shock: xx


----------



## Mrs.326

I still have a week and a half before I can say that (and even then, I'd have to add a few weeks to it) but it's insane how quickly it's all gone by!! :) I can't wait to start reading everyone's birth stories :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Scarrrry!  Coleey!! and exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyH

Mrs I have heard that too!! From my husbands mom, she said his 11lbs was so much easier than either of his 8 pound sisters! My daughter was 5lbs and super easy to push out, we know this one is already 5lbs with 7 weeks to go so I sure hope it's true!!


----------



## Bookity

It's getting close Coleey! I'm 31 weeks today. When I told my husband he says "so baby could be here in five weeks?" PRETTY MUCH! Hopefully not quite that soon, but possibly!

I don't know what crazy fruit scale my ticker is using, but I'm afraid to see what comes after watermelon!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, yeah, if you're on watermelon now... O_O


----------



## AMM1031

Mrs.326 said:


> WOW, AMM!!!! You have definitely got 2 healthy babies in there :) Do twins typically gain weight at the same rate of a singleton?

I think that twins generally are alittle smaller than a singleton since they share everything they get.. but I have put on 32lbs so they said I am doing awesome. I think one other reason twins are usually smaller is they are delievered sooner then 40 weeks, they run out of room, and I feel that is happening, but I go to the dr once a week and I have NST twice a week and get checked every week and so far my cervix is still closed and long, and they did a swab this last time, it is supposed to get this chemical your body starts producing when you are getting ready to go into labour and mine came back neg. so she said I should have a few more weeks(not 100%) but enough since I am not feeling contractions and still closed. I would like to make it to the week of Oct. 15, I would be over 35 weeks and the drs are good with my delievering then. I cant WAIT!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow! Crazy to think that in about 3 weeks you'll have 2 newborns :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

its probably all about proportions and not weight too! they think my son is long which is why he is measuring in the 90 percentile. obviously a narrow baby is better then just a chunky monkey! (fingers crossed lol) while my older brother weighed less then my younger brother, his head and shoulders were huge and my mom said it was a nightmare! me and my younger brothers weight was even out and was easier :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep Mrs that was me!!! Something to do with more weight and gravity means they tend to push themselves out etc etc. :) 

MommyH - I'm so sorry :( I really hope things work out for you soon :hugs: 

Amm - AMAZING weights!! Your little girlies are doing so well! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

CharlieKeys said:


> Yep Mrs that was me!!! Something to do with more weight and gravity means they tend to push themselves out etc etc. :)

Yay! I was right :) hehe... Good info though. I feel like this baby will be a monster so hopefully labor will be a breeze :)


----------



## Bookity

I'm getting so excited for all of us ladies to start posting "this is it!" threads and labor stories... not too soon of course, but AMM will probably be the first (or one of the first anyway). I love babies!!!

I hope my girl waits longer than her sis did, but I know I'm going to start getting anxious the more of you ladies that I see go.

I am seriously starting to get giddy over here and I've got anywhere from 6-9 weeks to go! (give or take...)


----------



## Stephers35

Sorry about DH and the layoff! That really stinks, but there is always something waitng and often times it is better. Have faith that it will work out. You seem to work so hard to keep everything together; I hope this one takes care of itself.

I can't wait to say "next month." I'm hoping that in October, I can say this month! I'm due Nov 3 and have my 34 week appt tomorrow. If 37 is full term, let it be! I'm huge at this point and with the short torso issue, this girls butt is holding up the boobs. Weirdest thing ever. I want her to hav plenty of time, but I am having a hard time working and getting things done. I am not prepared to go past 40 weeks which at this point, will probably happen.

Enough complaining. Sheesh! I'm posting the almost finished pick of our nursery decal. I am LOVING it so far! (Don't mind the diaper caddy on the wrong side of the crib as well as the example taped to the wall.)
 



Attached Files:







Decal.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mrs.326

I can't wait, either :) I am _praying_ this little guy decides to come on Thanksgiving!!! I would be ever so thankful :) (and I know it sounds crazy wanting your child to be born on a holiday, but DH and I are so used to it already - I was born a week before Christmas, he was born the day after Christmas, my SIL is always around Thanksgiving - and actually her bday _is_ Thanksgiving this year - and my brother was born on Christmas day. So, we're a family that really knows how to handle holiday/birthday combos :))


----------



## MommaBarry

Steph I love it!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Stephers, I LOVE it!!! Good work :)


----------



## Bookity

Love the decal Stephers!


----------



## Bookity

Part of me wants her born on Thanksgiving, but at the same time I don't know if I really want hospital food on the biggest food holiday of the year. Maybe a few days before so I can enjoy some home cooking and she can have a Thanksgiving birthday another year.


----------



## Mrs.326

Good point, Bookity! Although, we always do a post-Thanksgiving Thanksgiving (LOL) so even if he comes on the actual holiday, I'll still get some delicious food a few days after :)

I am getting soooo excited for my showers! My first one is in a week and a half and I've just checked the registry to see quite a few things have already been purchased! Of course I'm excited to see friends and family, but I can't wait to get all of the necessities together so I feel a bit more prepared :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I would love a BOO baby!! How fun would it be to have a halloween party, and then all the kids go trick-or-treat together!!! Would save on entertainment and coming up with games would be easy!! Not to mention I LOVE Halloween (im a little warped)

My son is a few days from the 4th of July so we always just celebrate on the 4th with family, BBQ, and fireworks. He loves it! We do something small like go out to eat and maybe see a movie on his tech Bday


----------



## Bookity

Hopefully my family would do a post Thanksgiving meal for me if that were the case. I wonder if the hospital makes anything special for patients there on the holiday. DH says probably not.


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB I don't think that's warped at all :) I think it'd be tons of fun! :) And it would be neat for both of your kiddos to be near a holiday so neither felt jipped during the other's birthday. 

Bookity - that'd be great if the hospital did have a special Thanksgiving meal for new moms! Yum yum!


----------



## Bookity

I've never cared much for Halloween, even as a kid. I was always cold and miserable and half the candy I got I didn't like. Actually got more enjoyment giving my candy away and having hot cocoa at home. Such a weirdo huh?


----------



## HalfThyme007

wishfulmom2b said:


> a facebook "friend" (lol) just gave birth to a 11 lbs 8oz baby through vaginal birth!! ahh!!!!

AHHHH!!! That's scary and makes my lady bits contract involuntarily! Yikes!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

AMM -- great news on the babies!! I cannot believe how big they are -- I can only imagine your level of discomfort! ONE of yours weighs almost as much as my singleton! DH's aunt was telling me over the weekend how her first baby was 11lbs and then her twin girls after were 9lbs each -- I think this was in the days before they really monitored GD. She never had a c-section, and none of her 6 kids were less than 9 pounds!

MommyH -- hugs hugs hugs!!! What a blow....so sorry to hear that. Hope unemployment kicks in soon and new opportunities present themselves quickly!

MommaB -- I totally want a Halloween baby too! Maybe one of us will get lucky! I'm guessing they won't reschedule your c-section.....but maybe you'll go early!

Stephers -- it is just beautiful!! I love the black furniture too! I really wanted to go black, but my family wouldn't hear of it (black has pretty much been my favorite color since I was a kid, and not in a scary/goth sort of way, I just think it's elegant).


----------



## ashleywalton

Well according to my first ultrasound due date I'd be 34 weeks today, and that due date was Halloween. I go to the doctor Friday and I think he'll give me his "estimate" of when she may come (on time, early or late). He was right with the first 2 so we'll see. I'm getting very anxious as well because since the 8th of this month there have been 5 babies that have been born. 
I had a much harder time pushing my 1st out and she was 7lbs10oz than my little 5lb13oz. Maybe it was just cause it was my first and I had no idea what I was doing! Lol...


----------



## AMM1031

okay can I say that you guys that want holiday birthdays are CRAZY, My oldest brother was born 20 minutes after the leap year(mar 1) and my other brother was due on Christmas but ended up on dec.15th due to cord around the next twice,and then there was ME who my mother picked to be born on HALLOWEEN and I hate it! I never got a party due to trick or treating, and school and it was usually raining and cold and everyone always called me a little witch :( not nice at all. I didnt want any of my kids born on a holiday if i could avoid it, my son was born Aug.20 and the girls are actually due Nov.2(38weeks) but I am hoping to have them the week of oct. 15th....


----------



## MommyH

Mrs my husband was born the day after Christmas too :)

I really hope to avoid a holiday baby too, it's hard with my husbands and my daughters is close to Halloween too.

So I'm praying so hard right now...I just got a call that two people have taken a voluntary lay off so my husband can keep working since we are pregnant, BLESS THEIR HEARTS, we need one more person to volunteer and he will get to keep his job and not be laid off!! There was a total of 19 laid off and he was one of the highest on the totem pole so if just one more volunteers we will be okay! Ahhh the stress!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh MommyH im crossing my fingers and praying hard that one other will have a kind enought heart to do that for your family!!!

That was so nice of the other two!! :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

saying a prayer right now that your dh can keep his job, mommyh! :flower:


----------



## Bookity

Hope you get that one more volunteer MommyH! What a wonderful thing those other two are doing!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

omg bless those people!! i hope their is a third MommyH!! praying for your family!!

i wouldnt mind if baby is born on thanksgiving because the date of thanksgiving changes every year. i dont want a halloween baby just because i feel like its already a special day. like at school when you celebrate b-days there is already a holiday party... etc. but it wouldnt be a big deal either!! if he comes on thanksgiving i will be almost 2 weeks overdue though and i am not here for that!! lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

I have a huge feeling she'll be born on Halloween. . . I dunno why - but it's not so bad here as Halloween isn't that 'special' or holiday like here. Our original due date was the 23rd October which is our 3 year anniversary of meeting and getting together - so that would be lovely too! However, must have ovulated late as they pushed us back 2 weeks to NOvember 5th which is Bonfire night here in the UK. I'm not fussed - as long as she's not late like one of her brothers :haha: 


Mommyh - I really hope someone else does that for your family and you can have some peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Oh wow, bless them MommyH! How lovely of them! Keeping everything crossed for you and your family :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs.326

MommyH - How neat that our DH's share a birthday :xmas12:

And I am praying and keeping my fingers super crossed for that third volunteer! What kind souls to do that for you guys, hopefully there's one more in the group!


----------



## Stephers35

MommyH-isn't it wonderful when your community cares about you! Must be a small town. Hopefully he can get the one more person needed. 

Our little girl could be born on halloween, which would just be a few days early. Only problem is that's DH's niece's b-day. I guess she's my niece now too:) She's 13 however and doesn't want to share her cool birthday. I'm guessing that if Amara were born on that day, she might just think its pretty neat. We'll see. I would be just find going anywhere between October 15th and Nov 1. The belly is really geting overwhelming. I have my 34 week appt today, so I probably won't learn much. Just weight (EEK!), measuring the belly and listening to her heartbeat. The next appt in two weeks is when they start the real exams and from what I hear, that information isn't really that informative either. 

Mrs-our first shower was so much fun! We got some great stuff that really made us feel a bit more prepared. It helped a lot! I have the second (and last) one on saturday and hopefully that one goes just as well. I invited some childhood friends as well and really hope they show up as I would love to see them. Also, there isn't as many kids coming to this shower and that will take away some of my stress. Silly, I know!

I have a big baby story as well! Not mine (hopefully.) My aunt is korean and she's 5'2" and maybe 90 lbs. Her first son was over 9 lbs, the second one was over 11 lbs and the third...yep, 12 lbs, 4 oz. She had them all naturally with NO drugs. She's the tiniest person I know and I can't believe she was able to do it. Makes me feel like a pansy that I am already planning my epidural:)


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow! Major kudos to your aunt! That's INSANE!


----------



## Stephers35

Back from the doc...measured exactly 34 weeks. Way to be average! My doc also forced me to get a flu shot. Boooo! Compared with other shots I've received, it was nothing. I still don't like it:growlmad:


----------



## bexxc

one of my coworkers had a 10+lb baby with no drugs. she said out of all of her labors, that one was the easiest. :shrug:

i had a flu shot this year too...and the whooping cough vaccine. i used to be afraid of needles, but pregnancy has made them no big deal anymore. it seems like they're always putting something in or taking something out!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

getting my flu shot next week and although i know its very important, they make me sick and i hate that. i get really tired where i cant move, and i get headaches.. and full body aches and the chills! had to deal with that for three days a few weeks ago when i got whopping cough. my body doesnt respond well to vaccinations but i always get them!

and stephers... your aunt is a hero! lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful, that's exactly why I think I've been feeling like crud... I got my flu shot last Friday and have been a little under the weather since... I am waiting to get my whooping cough shot until after I deliver... they offer it at the hospital, but not at the doctor's office (??). 

And Bexxc - you're so right! I used to be a complete wimp when it came to needles, but now I just don't care. With all the blood tests I had to do while TTC and now of course all the blood work/shots I get while pregnant, it's nothing.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

whopping cough knocked me on my butt. even worse then the flu shot. if you respond like that you might want to get before? i mean after labor you'll have enough to deal with! not sure if you can though..


----------



## Mrs.326

That's a really good point, wishful. I may just bite the bullet and get whooping cough when DH goes to get his. 

We're also "forcing" my in-laws and parents to get the vaccine as well. Since they're all going to be spending extended periods with the baby, I don't want to risk anything. I read an article that said 80% of whooping cough cases in newborns were passed on to them by family.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yes, very good idea! my mom and dad are up to date because they work in schools, my brothers got it for me when i asked which i was grateful for :)


----------



## Mrs.326

very sweet of your brothers :)


----------



## AMM1031

So I had an NST today and of course I wake up feeling swollen down there, so walking was a little slower. But when I went in they asked how I was feeling and I told them I was having some pressure so they did the moniter for an hour today, the girls heartrates were higher then normal and I was having about 5-6 contractions every hour, so they put me on limited bedrest! :( Only do what I have to do right now, they want me to make it another 3 weeks. I have a three year old and my hubby is stressed about his job interview coming up, and now this! arrrgggghhhhh. I will make it and the grls with be heathly! I can do this


----------



## Mrs.326

Sorry to hear that AMM :( I hope the next 3 weeks fly by for you and your family and I hope your girls stay put for a while longer. You _can_ do it :)


----------



## bexxc

love your pma amm!!! you can do it! we're all cheering for you!!!:yipee:


----------



## charlie15

Ah AMM, sorry about that but yes you can do it!!! power of positive thinking!


----------



## Stephers35

AMM-so sorry about the bed rest. I sure hope it goes by fast for you. This baby-making business sure is stressful. I'm sure in six months I will be writing to all of you about how this child-raising business sure is stressful!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

aw sorry AMM but like the other girls have said, you have the right attitude! 

hope you all have a great weekend! its official fall this weekend! i have now been pregnant for all four seasons! makes it seem that much longer lol


----------



## ashleywalton

AMM-Good luck! It is tough but we are women and we are strong and God made us this way cause he knew we could handle all this :)

My appt went well today. I've gained 20 lbs and he said that is good. He said the baby is growing good. I told him about the pain on my right side and he said its from the baby being head down and so low. He said it could even be her hands hurting me and the round ligament pain as well. Again, I got told to "take it easy" "rest" and "don't do anything", so the journey continues and only 6 weeks to go! I go back in 2 weeks at 36 weeks then weekly after that.

Hope you ladies are doing well and hope you all have a great weekend! My brothers birthday is tomorrow and then Sunday is football and my family is coming home! :)


----------



## Bookity

Almost time for weekly visits to begin? Every time I tun around there's another reminder of how close it's getting!


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> hope you all have a great weekend! its official fall this weekend! i have now been pregnant for all four seasons! makes it seem that much longer lol

Oh my gosh! You're right, it's FALL!!! WOW!

and you've been pregnant for all 4 seasons???? That's a really long pregnancy :). I've only been pregnant for 3 seasons :haha:


----------



## hollsarena

WOW I hadn't even realized...you are right come tomorrow we will have been pregnant in all 4 seasons!!! Thats kinda cool...lol.


----------



## Bookity

I guess it was technically still winter when I got pregnant (and Lord knows there wasn't a warm day until April), so after the weekend I'll have been pregnant all 4 seasons (just this pregnancy). You're right wishful!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, Duh!! I guess I was pregnant in the winter, I just didn't know about until the spring :) LOL!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha yeah i found out march 2nd but was pregnant in February obviously!


----------



## Coleey

It was winter here when we found out, there was still snow outside and we nearly ended up being snowed in :haha: 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Fri evening :) xx


----------



## MommyH

Thank you all so much for all the prayers!! OUR PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED!!!!!! My husband still has his job &#9829; After 7 selfless amazing employees asked for a voluntary layoff so my husband could keep working to support our family, the company decided they would put a halt on the layoff so none of their employees would be out of work! This is not a permanent decision or solution but for now he has a job and hopefully it will not be an issue again till after our sweet girl arrives, I am beyond thankful!! I am overwhelmed at all the love and support you have shown us, thank you all from the bottom of my heart &#9829; HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:

that's fabulous news! so happy for you!


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH- Yay!!! :) :happydance: So happy for you and your family!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh mommyh!!! so happy for you and your family!! i really was praying for you because i cant imagine!!! yay!!!


----------



## Viking15

:happydance: MommyH!!!!! 

I may have been pregnant thru all the seasons, but it certainly only feels like its been summer since April! I know it's fall this weekend, but the temp reading of 90 this week doesn't let me believe it. 

I gave up caffeine to get pregnant and then stayed that way for the baby too. I had a pumpkin spice latte last Friday the day before my shower. It was boiling hot outside. It tasted awesome, but it left me a) thinking it might be better for us floridians as a frap and b) awake allllllll night. I ended up getting 2 hours of sleep because I forgot to ask for decaf. :dohh: So, basically if I want to feel like it's fall the only way that is going to happen is with fall decorations and a trip to Starbucks for pumpkin spice anything.


----------



## Coleey

That's fabulous news MommyH! :yipee: How lovely are your oh's coworkers?! 

Mmmmm Starbucks! I rarely drink coffee/tea but I'd love one of those right now! It's crazy how caffeine affects you when you haven't had it in ages :haha: xx


----------



## jadeybabe88

hey im due the 10th and having a boy :) x


----------



## AMM1031

MommyH :happydance::dance: that is awesome! God does answer prayers sometimes they are fast and sometimes they are slow but he does it! :happydance:


----------



## MommyH

Viking I did the same thing last week, I just NEEDED some coffee and totally regretted it later that day after no sleep and an upset diabetic tummy! 

My shower is tomorrow I'm soooo excited :yipee: I have already had 5 people cancel yesterday and today who said they were coming which is a bummer! I really hope people show up!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh mommyH - that is amazing news!! It actually brought tears to my eyes that people these days can be so selfless and think of others!! :) I'm so happy for you


----------



## bexxc

i took a breastfeeding class today, then went on a tour of the labor and delivery wing of the hospital, and preregistered after the tour. quite a productive day :)


----------



## ashleywalton

bexxc-How exciting! :)

I'm excited tonight! My husband just called and they're on their way home. So they'll be home 8 hours or so earlier than expected! Super happy :D I can't wait to see him and my girls!


----------



## Stephers35

OMG-where to start!

Congrats MommyH! So glad that the company reconsidered and even more happy that your DH has so many wonderful coworkers! Hope people show up for your shower today. I had a few no-shows, but had to remember that everyone has such busy schedules now that it's hard to take half a day on a weekend.

Bexx-The breastfeeding classes are great; I felt a lot more comfortable after attending. I did not know that the girl would feed at least every two hours. I am now going to be buying a sling as it appears she will be close to me for at least a couple months.

I had my second (and final) shower yesterday. It was fantastic! My SIL made all of the decorations and they were just beautiful. She also had a candy table (I love candy!) and make sucker trees and had all color coordinated pink and orange candy. She also made a taco bar and homemade eggrolls (her late mothers recipe-so very good!) I honestly don't know how she does it. She has a 3-year old and twin one year-olds to deal with at the same time. Boy do I feel like a lazy wuss! We don't really do hostess gifts up here, but I am going to have to get her something.

My friends and family bought some really cute stuff for the girl. It's like expecting a doll to dress up...guess that makes the crying in the middle of the night and all the pooping worth it!


----------



## MommyH

Steph your baby turned upside down :wohoo:


----------



## ashleywalton

Stephers-Sounds like a great shower! I'm going to talk to my husband about doing a Co-Ed BBQ when he gets home. I have a couple ideas to do for it. We'll see. 

Another friend of mine had her baby like an hour ago! I am so excited for her! She had a boy and she was 38w1d. We were just texting Friday evening and she was worried he was trying to move back breech, but I guess not! :) So many babies being born around here where I am.


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh Mommy H :happydance: I def got teary eyed!!! Im so happy everyones prayers have been answerd for you!!!

AFM, yesterday OH and I returned all the duplicate items we got from the showers and put that money along with all the gift card we got and purchased a dresser for little Morgan and bought all the items we need for our hospital bags. Man those little things add up fast!! After that we went on a date to the movies and dinner. Was a great time!!!

Today OH is putting the dresser together. Well technically at the moment he is at a friends house down the street watching the game, but I told him I didnt mind since the dresser is up and the drawers just need finished being assembled. He was a good enough sport to put most of it together while trying to watch the game. So I am busy seperating all the clothes by months and types so when he returns home all I have to do is put her stuff away.

I also have her hospital bag ready, and mine is mostly done :happydance:
Feels good to finally feel like we are on the right track to being prepared for the big day. And with the way ive been feeling latlely, I think it may be sooner than later. Baby has dropped really really low and I have been having lots of pain in my cervix and more BH. Last night in the movies I swear I had a few real contractions :nope: The pain radiated from the bottom to the top and around the lower back. I remember now what real contractions feel like....ouch!!!

Hope all are having a wonderful Sunday!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Woah Momma! real contractions!

That's cool that you returned some things and got some others! I really need to get on to my hospital bags.. still kind of want to wait until we pre register at the hospital so I can ask about some thigns :/


----------



## bexxc

i haven't started hospital bags either. i think it's about time!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mine is half packed ... I still need to buy another bag as I realised the other day that it won't all fit into just one :haha: 

Wow Mommab - REAL contractions?!?! Hopefully, she'll stop that and hold on a bit longer lol :)

Stephers - sounds like you had a lovely shower :)


----------



## charlie15

MommaB, did your boy come early?? real contractions would freak me out now! like I'm not ready!! but I'm not sure i ever will be when the day comes!!

Bub's bag is done,mine mostly but my OH's is sitting there empty but that one doesn't need too much!

MW appt tomorrow, and it's the 1st one that my OH can make, well he came to the scans but not to any of the midwife appointments. So he'll get to hear the heart beat for the 1st time which is kind of cool, i think he feels a little left out so glad that he's not working tomorrow :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Yep Charlie, My son did come early. We were barley 36 weeks when he impatiently decided to make his arrival. But he was a healthy 7lbs 2 oz, and had no complications. So if little miss here decided to follow in her brothers footsteps, she could be here in under 3 weeks.

I do have a docs appointment this friday, so I'm definetly going to mention this to her. Today has been good though, few BH no cervix pain. Lets just hope last nights incident was a warm up and nothing is starting to happen. Its way too soon for that!! She needs to cook for at least another 4!


----------



## charlie15

Yep, 36 weeks is fine with a good weight like your boy had, but 33 is too soon! I've also been getting loads of BH and bubs is having so many hiccups now, they are way down low almost in my groin, in fact bubs is having them now for about the tenth time today!! have still not got use to them!


----------



## MommyH

This little one has been getting more and more hiccups as well...and the heartburn is getting more intense...and the bh too :/

Our next appointment is Wednesday I believe...weird to be 34 weeks this week (according to our dr) I can't believe this is almost all over, so ready to meet our sweet girl!!

Our baby shower went great today!! We got lots of helpful things and even some I didn't realize I needed till I had them lol I'll post pictures once I get them uploaded :) I feel completely ready for her to arrive now! Well other than the fact we still don't have a diaper bag, I cannot seem to find one I like and I don't know why I'm being so damn picky about one, I don't even know what I'm looking for I just want to like it but I can't even find one I like lol...I'm so not a purse or shoe girl, I have the exact same issues with those lol!! HELP?!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

will your husband be using the bag mommyH? i got a skip hop diaper bag because it wasnt too "girly" for when DH takes it. i like it.

i had a good weekend and did lots of fall activities! a hayride (so bumpy.. good thing i wasnt any further or i would of gone into labor i think :haha:), apple picking (then baked apple pies and apple sauce), and spent a day at a farm etc. of course lots of football was involved too!

i struggled through most of it because of my ribs and back but i am trying to still get out and make the best of the situation.


----------



## Viking15

OMG apple pie sounds so good... 
I was wondering about the bumpy ride. Doesn't sound like something I would tolerate right now. I'm 34 weeks too. 6 weeks feels like an eternity. I went to a la leche league meeting last week. It is a recommended part of preparation for my Bradley method class. There was a lady there with a premie! He was 3 weeks old and came 5 weeks early. So cute! It is hard to believe I could have a baby any day now. There was also a girl there with a 6 week old that was really struggling and hasn't sought out any help as of yet. She was so frustrated. Poor thing. She is better than I am. I've no tolerance for things not working. I would be on the phone tracking down a lactation consultant or I would have someone do it for me. BFing seems like it is so hard. Everyone seems to struggle so. I'm such a worrier. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.326

MommyH, I am SO SO SO happy to hear your good news!!!!!!! That is just wonderful :)

AFM - we did our re-do 3D session this weekend and finally got some decent shots! YAY!!! Here are some of the pictures of his sweet little face :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/D093AF59-CB52-4F3D-B3EA-A1DB3435FA4E-6985-000005D0FBA67DEC_zps70bf824e.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/6B42F8CB-6AD6-4738-B5A0-C0EA0676EE12-6985-000005D0FE299977_zps446c52ce.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/A0CB6164-2295-4798-AD00-3877F64F17A9-6985-000005D0FFFF72EE_zps64332eb7.jpg

And this one is just funny.... looks like he's doing the dance to "Thriller" in the womb :haha:
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/71943247-BDDF-4382-8A21-23C3E8555C93-6985-000005D100F59F4D_zpsb76c64a5.jpg

And to top off an already great weekend after seeing his sweet face, DH bought me my dream car!!!! :wohoo: I got a 2012 Toyota Highlander and I _LOVE_ it :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Wow Mrs! What a great weekend for you! Congrats on the car and your little man looks adorable!

Momma-I had 4 contractions in a row last time too and OMG I was in pain. I started sweating and I could feel my heart rate increase. Whew! I was worried...had to get something to drink and lay down then they slowly stopped coming.

Hope you all have a good week! I agree Viking, 6 weeks seems like forever away...We can do it! We can do it!

Oh, and for the diaper bag--I love mine! Look up JJCole Satchel Bag, they have a solid black one that looks real nice as well. It has sooo much room and I am really glad I got a new one! :)


----------



## charlie15

We've got a skip hop diaper bag too for exactly that reason, so that OH can use it too. I love it as I'm not really a girly girl, so if you're not a shoe and handbag kinda girl Momma H the range may be worth looking at.

I've been doing my breastfeeding prep too Viking, I'm reading a book by an American midwife Ima May about it, it does seem a lot harder than i have imagined even though all my friends have warned me that the start can be tough! But i'm 34 weeks too and 6 weeks feels sooooo soon, I'm not sure I'm ready!! I guess I'll have to be should bubs make an early appearance!

Mrs, your boy looks lovely! I got to hear my LO's heart beat today and bubs is head down on the left side and in the perfect position according to MW :) hope bubs stays that way!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

lovely pics MRS!!! he is so cute. and congrats on the car!

i have a drs appt tomorrow... probably nothing exciting but i always look forward to hearing his HB and asking questions... next time i will actually have exams and stuff.


----------



## Stephers35

Great pics Mrs! Can you see a resemblance to anyone? So fun to get a new car and especially one that will be baby and kid friendly for years to come! I traded my 04 Highlander in for a Rogue due to my driving for work. I still miss it; it was a really good vehicle.

Apple pie, yes please!

Anybody else have blurred and/or double vision? I got the flu shot last week and between that and hormones (that's what the nurse at my doc says), I'm having some vision issues. I do not like it! She said to put in eye drops. It does help for about 20 minutes, but then they get dry and weird again. It started last night at about 10pm and I had a hard time sleeping because I was convinced I was going to wake up blind. Completely ridiculous!


----------



## Mrs.326

Some of you ladies are already going to the doc weekly at this point, right? I still have two every-other-week appointments and then I'll start my weekly check-ups/exams. With the way I'm feeling these days, I PRAY baby makes an earlier appearance... I just don't think I can do 9 weeks, 10 max... I'm thinking 6 weeks sounds much better! (just no earlier than that :))


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks, Stephers :)

I think he looks a bit more like me. Definitely the same mouth, possibly the same nose (if mine were a little more squished, LOL!), and I am the one that had puffy cheeks as a baby, DH was long and skinny. It'll be interesting to see when he gets here how much he resembles the pics!

And I've had blurred/skewed vision for weeks. It's much worse at night, but I notice myself holding things a lot closer to my face these days...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

when i think of having 7 weeks maybe more left... i want to cry :( i am trying to enjoy being pregnant but i am in so much pain! ugh.


----------



## Mrs.326

Yup, Wishful! That's exactly how I feel! I hope this feeling passes for us all... At this point I don't think there is anyway I will have the energy or will power to nest... I'll just have to have my mom over so I can tell her what needs to be done. LOL!


----------



## ashleywalton

Lol Mrs...my husband is home for another week and I have a list for him to do since I can't. After my 36 week appt on Oct. 5th I will be going weekly. Curious if I make it to that appointment since I had addie right before 36 weeks. I sure hope I have her between 37-38 weeks. :)


----------



## Stephers35

Laughing over here because I have 5 weeks and 4 days remaining and I cannot imagine even another 3 weeks! I have been the worst pregnant woman ever! I have def been having some braxton hicks the last couple of days and it feels weird! It does make me hopeful though. They are all right up front, squeezing her little tushie. She responds to some of them, but not all.

I'm getting all of my work stuff up to date this week so that I don't have to worry about it. It's tough to wrap my head around wanting her here, but also not wanting her to come too early.

Sorry about the vision Mrs., but happy to hear I'm not the only one. It really freaked me out. My blood pressure is normally 90/60 and it was 117/70 last week. My doc said that she would never worry about numbers like that, but it added to the worry. I had my 34 week appt last week and will now have a 36 week, 38 week and then weekly after that. The "exams" also start at my next appt in a couple weeks. BLAH!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow, Ashley! You could have your sweet baby girl here in just a few weeks! :)


----------



## Bookity

I have trouble seeing myself go to 40 weeks, but feel like because of that I probably will and I'll be begging little one to come out! ;)

wishful, I really could go for some apple pie now. Dutch Apple Pie is my favorite thing EVER (Also apple crisp/cobbler and peach cobbler/pie). I might actually have to make a trip to the store for some pie now. I'm so bad!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh do it! you deserve some pie! i made two, one to give to my parents.. but really i could of ate a whole one myself and my husband the other LOL


----------



## Mrs.326

I just pinned what looks like the most delicious apple crumb cake recipe on Pinterest after all this pie talk! I'm going to have to try it out :)


----------



## Viking15

I can't imagine another 6 weeks or more of this. It's pretty uncomfortable. I just feel huge. I cringe at the thought of getting on the scale at the next appt on Wednesday. It's so hard to get up, roll over, bend over to get something. I've been walking every day for 35-45 minutes with my dog and I've also been doing the exercises I found in fit pregnancy magazine, but everything still feels like a struggle. I'm ready. 
I made a list of things we still need to do. There is quite a bit left on there. I'm looking forward to buying some nursing tanks. I'm waiting as I was warned to do until week 37. I can't imagine my boobs getting any bigger, but I guess it is entirely possible. I am bustin out of my 38DDD now. I bought extenders so I could last in them until I would buy nursing bras. I can't afford to buy new bras for just the last two months and then nursing bras and tanks. 
I went to Once Upon a Child today and bought some used clothes. I thought I would get bombarded with newborn size stuff but really got very little. So I stocked up on some NB onesies and I tried to find some 0-3 as well. But they didn't seem to have as much of that. I think I'm set on NB stuff now. I hope she fits in it. I was chatting with one of the sales clerks and she said her first baby was 8 lbs and was wearing preemie stuff. Say what?!? Then there was another lady listening in and she said her baby was 7 lbs and went directly to 3-6. WTF? Help! I got a lot of hand me down stuff. I've had a hard time organizing it all. It seems like 0-3 is quite a bit larger than NB. But does a tag that says 3 fit with 0-3 or 3-6? I need to take an inventory and maybe make one more shopping trip there. I refuse to spend full price on something she won't wear very long or at all. A friend of now may also be sending me some little baby stuff next month. A friend is using it right now I guess? I don't know what kind of shape it will be in. Anyhow, making a bit of progress anyhow.
The nesting has definitely hit a brick wall. I'm just too tired. I sleep a lot! I took a 2:30 hour nap yesterday and didn't want to wake up at the end of it. I had to get up and attend my birthing class though. :haha: I feel so lazy but I'm just bushed. I feel like a slacker compared to you lovely ladies that are still working. Things may go a bit faster if I were busy though.


----------



## Mrs.326

Viking, I think size "3" fits 0-3 months (at least that's how it works with Carter's). 

I'm with you on the naping! I could literally nap my entire afternoon away... I tried taking a nap yesterday and an hour into it DH woke me up b/c I was moaning in my sleep (pain moans... not the other kind of moans :haha:) and as soon as he woke me up it hit me how bad my hip was absolutely kililng me!


----------



## MommaBarry

Boo to the hip pain Mrs! I have that if I sleep on my left side.

My mother and grandmother came over today to help me organize and sort my bedroom closet....what a chore!!! It is done now and my room looks like my room again :happydance: The only closets left are the hall closet and utility closet and I am DONE!!!! Then it's deep cleaning time!!!

Grandma kept rubbing my belly and said I need to hurry with all the cleaning because I dont have long it looks like your belly has dropped. She said she can tell im gonna go soon... silly grandma, kind of hope she's right, but then again I need her in there at least 3 weeks and 4 days longer.

As for the tiredness, yep its hit me big time. Today I was sitting in the car line waiting to pick up my son. I get there 30 minutes early since the line backs up and then you wait forever. I couldn't keep my eyes open and fell asleep waiting for his bell to ring :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

It would be great if your grandma was right, MommaB! Somehow older women have a 6th sense when it comes to these things, so you never know! ;)

And I can't believe you fell asleep in line! LOL! You poor thing - I hope you have time today to sneak in a nap! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Lol thanks Mrs.

I was wanting to take a nap after I picked up my son, but then realized I have to pick up OH today as well. He had a flat this morning so I took him into work. I wish he would text me back and let me know when I need to be there to pick him up. I know the second I shut my eyes he will call and be ready. Then its off to the store and getting dinner ready. 

Today does not look promising for some shut eye. Maybe and early bedtime will help??!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh bummer! Early bedtime for sure, then! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

So, I managed an hour and a half nap today. It was much quieter when the girls weren't here. I basically slept until my 2 year old woke up from her nap. Once she woke up I heard her and my oldest talking and playing and my husband doing his best to keep them quiet. It's really not that easy!
Yes, Mrs. Crazy to think that she could be here so soon, but I have a feeling she's going to make me wait! I can't believe in 1 week it will be October!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I know, Ashley! In just one week when people say "When are you due?" we can say "next month" (!!!!!!!!!!) This has been the fastest and slowest 8 months of my life :haha:


----------



## bexxc

Mrs.326 said:


> I know, Ashley! In just one week when people say "When are you due?" we can say "next month" (!!!!!!!!!!) This has been the fastest and slowest 8 months of my life :haha:

oh my gosh! i didn't even think of that. that just blew me away! wow...


----------



## bexxc

does anyone else here feel like dragging herself out of bed/getting ready for work is just about the worst torture ever. today i was getting ready and i'd struggled through clothes, hair, and makeup and i looked down at my shoes and the challenge of putting them on actually upset me a little. maybe i'm just hormonal today! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hahaha! Bexxc, that's totally normal. I've cried over shoes many a morning... I've also cried over the thought of having to bend over to put my underwear on! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! you're so right! never in my wildest dreams did i ever imagine socks/undies/pants could ever be so difficult! i have to psych myself up just to make an attempt!


----------



## SarahDiener

Ugh it's so true, Shoes are like a torture device!


----------



## Viking15

I wear flip flops except when I go walk the dog. Putting on the shoes is always a major hurdle to getting out the door. That normally when I start complaining. Then I complain the entire walk too. :rofl: Only if DH is there to hear me. :haha:


----------



## Stephers35

I have trouble getting dressed every day! I just want to go to sleep! I have over 40 clients that I visit and each one has something to say about the pregnant lady. Can I just be treated like the professional that I am? Does it have to be about the baby in my protruding belly? Yes, I would say something if I had a pregnant visitor, but it really gets on my nerves. I feel a new sense of vulnerability that I've never experienced before. I actually have clients who are afraid to ask me tough questions because they don't want to upset me. 

After taking that all in on a daily basis, I do consider getting my shoes on to be an accomplishment! This goes back to people also telling us to enjoy this time before we are up all night with the baby. Ugh!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am sad that my flip flops will have to go away now. starting to get cold. womp womp :(

someone please tell me hat itching ALL OVER... scalp.. ears... arms.. legs.. belly... is normal? all i could find online was some liver problem in pregnancy?? ugh noo. last three days i have been itching like MAD!!!


----------



## Viking15

wishfulmom2b said:


> i am sad that my flip flops will have to go away now. starting to get cold. womp womp :(
> 
> someone please tell me hat itching ALL OVER... scalp.. ears... arms.. legs.. belly... is normal? all i could find online was some liver problem in pregnancy?? ugh noo. last three days i have been itching like MAD!!!

I would definitely mention the itching to your OB right away.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had an appointment today, she told me to lotion more? did she not take it serious enough?


----------



## Stephers35

wishfulmom2b said:


> i had an appointment today, she told me to lotion more? did she not take it serious enough?

I'm itchy all the time...instead of back rubs, DH scratches me. I also use lots of lotion. If it was something serious, you'd probably have other signs/symptoms that would make them concerned. Just typing the word itchy is making me itchy. Ughs.


----------



## Viking15

I was just concerned about the Cholestasis. I'm glad you mentioned it to her.


----------



## Bookity

I think there is a rash involved with the liver issue. I would hope that your doc wouldn't just blow you off if there was a real concern! I guess lotion up like crazy and if that doesn't do the trick, call her?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girl.. no rash except all the red i am causing myself from itching... ugh its so bad!!


----------



## Stephers35

Strange experience yesterday! 

We went for a tour of the hospital where we will be delivering and WOW, did it make everything seem very real. There was only one other couple on our tour and they were eight weeks behind us. When the nurse asked how far along we were and I said almost 35 weeks, she said, "Oh, well, we'll see you soon then!" OMG, she's right! The hospital has 29 birthing suites and they were almost full. There were pregnant women in pain walking everywhere. In the middle of our tour, (from out of nowhere) we hear a baby start screaming and then people clapping. Can only assume that a baby was actually born while we were touring right outside the door. It's real! I am really going to have a person! AHHHH!!!!! 

After looking at a room and going over what all the equipment is, I asked DH if we could please go home now and he just smiled nervously. I was only half kidding. It was overwhelming.

Anyone else take a tour and feel very strange? It was nice to see that the rooms are huge and really nice; they do try really hard to make it feel comfortable and I can now understand why people say they don't need robes; it was 110 degrees in those rooms! Yay!


----------



## MommaBarry

Awww stephers!! Thats so exciting!!!

We have a tour booked, but not until the 20th of october :dohh:. Heck she could be here by then since we will be 37 weeks lol. It was the only day they had available so I took it.


----------



## Bookity

Is it stupid that I'm not writing a birth plan? I didn't with my daughter and everything went just fine. I don't really have any issue with their routine procedures and can't think of anything that I'd specifically have to request. They ask right there if you are breastfeeding or formula and if you tell them you are breastfeeding they will stick to it. They put a card in the bassinet with baby that says "I'm breastfed" and they won't give pacifiers or anything to baby.

I'm just really go with the flow kind of person and I know that baby and momma's best interests are going to be the priority. I want to try and go natural again, but if I can't I'm totally open to epidural. I just don't really see where I need a special "plan" because things hardly ever go according to plan anyway!

Any advice/suggestions?


----------



## Bookity

Stephers, that is really exciting about your hospital tour! I never got to take mine, baby arrived too soon!

In other news, 32 weeks today!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so the itching.. its driving me nuts! maybe i will call my drs today but i was just in there yesterday!! i guess with the liver thing i would have no rash at all. if i had a rash it be a better sign.. ugh i dont know what to do! i feel like i am prob. just being paranoid but of course google keeps telling me that often times the only symptom is extreme itching!


----------



## ashleywalton

Stephers- I could imagine how that could be exciting yet overwhelming! I'm sure it made it a lot more REAL for you though.
MommaB-Haha...Yes, you may not make it to your tour! ;)
Bookity-I haven't wrote a birth plan this time (or any other time). I am a go with the flow person ESPECIALLY when it comes to that. I didn't think I'd want an epidural with my 1st but they practically told me to since I have pre-e and really high blood pressure. Since I had it with my 2nd and knew how comfortable I was I definitely wanted it my 2nd time around and they didn't get it to me til I was already 7cm so it usually doesn't go how you planned anyway...
So, according to my other due date (Oct.31st) I'm 35 weeks today. And I'm so excited cause I am SO BEYOND READY! :) 2 more weeks and I'll really be ready cause I know she'll most likely be healthy :)


----------



## ashleywalton

wishfulmom2b said:


> so the itching.. its driving me nuts! maybe i will call my drs today but i was just in there yesterday!! i guess with the liver thing i would have no rash at all. if i had a rash it be a better sign.. ugh i dont know what to do! i feel like i am prob. just being paranoid but of course google keeps telling me that often times the only symptom is extreme itching!

I know someone who ended up with the liver thing (I can't think what its called) and she had to just keep bugging her doctor cause she was itching so bad everywhere! Sure enough she got tested and they had to do an emergency c-section. Don't want to scare you but if you're worried just keep calling or ask to be tested. Good luck!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ashley
thats why i am confused as she didnt even question it.. just said try more lotion?


----------



## Bookity

I'd definitely say hassle her about it. I think you just have to get a blood test to check for it. So it's just more out of your/your insurance's pocket. What's it hurt to check? Demand it for your own peace of mind I say!


----------



## Stephers35

My SIL had the liver thing for a few weeks before they did the c-section (her second and had twins). Her itching was localized to the palms of her hands and the bottom of her feet.

No birth plan here either. The hospital already has notes for me though and they just say, "epidural (no narcotics that cause sleepiness), breastfeeding, exercise induced asthma." I think that pretty much says it all. I feel like if I make more of a plan that I will be disappointed when it doesn't happen. I have told my actual doc that I do not want a c-section unless medically necessary for the baby (literally life or death) and I am against episiotomy unless her head is just too enormous. My doc only does induction when more than one complication exists, so it's rare. Going in naturally tends to lead to less c-section and tearing, so I have high hopes.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

have no itching on my feet... ankles though and my wrists are bad.

no birth plan here.. just in my notes that i have a panic disorder and extreme fear of blood. so hopefully they see the notes and i don't have to explain it to every nurse who comes in. its impossible for me to get IVs and be in hospitals because its so bad! i usually just pass out from not breathing properly. yeah its fun lol. i am worried about it already but nothing i can really do!


----------



## Viking15

We will be writing up a birth plan as we hope to go as natural as our situation allows. I will do the best I can. We don't want the cord cut right away. We want immediate skin to skin. We don't want the internal fetal monitor pretty much at all costs. I'm hoping for the least amount of interventions as possible. I've been working hard toward that goal, but in the end it's out of my hands and we will have to accept what comes our way and trust our birthing staff. I really really don't want to be induced. I haven't heard any good stories about that. However, being a FTM, I am assuming I'll go late and that it will be a real possibility. I would like to wait as long as possible.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hope all your plans work out! :)

Viking-I have a feeling that mine is gonna make me wait...I know my doctor won't induce me unless I need to be. With my 1st I was induced cause I had pre-e with high blood pressure and an extreme amount of protein in my urine. I had a very postive experience being induced. :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

dr said i can wait it out a few days with the itching because she knows i pass out when giving blood, or come in tmrw.. i guess i'll give it the night and see. i'd like my DH to come home and monitor how bad i itch.. thanks girls for all your advice!!

oh and i wanted to add that i wanted skin to skin right away too but my dr said at the hospital i am delivering they do it.. they don't even weigh or measure baby for an hour because they want direct skin to skin for an hour straight. this of course is if baby is healthy and doing well :)


----------



## charlie15

Viking15 said:


> We will be writing up a birth plan as we hope to go as natural as our situation allows. I will do the best I can. We don't want the cord cut right away. We want immediate skin to skin. We don't want the internal fetal monitor pretty much at all costs. I'm hoping for the least amount of interventions as possible. I've been working hard toward that goal, but in the end it's out of my hands and we will have to accept what comes our way and trust our birthing staff. I really really don't want to be induced. I haven't heard any good stories about that. However, being a FTM, I am assuming I'll go late and that it will be a real possibility. I would like to wait as long as possible.

Your birth plan, or hopes! sound exactly like mine to a tee. I'm also open to be flexible about things but the one thing that I'm not comfortable with is being induced due to more pain, and the need for continuous foetal monitoring so you're more likely to be flat on your back and less mobile :( also more likely with me as a 1st timer.

But Ashley i would love to hear a positive birth story from an induction as it really is my main dread that i feel i need to get my head around!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ashleywalton said:


> Stephers- I could imagine how that could be exciting yet overwhelming! I'm sure it made it a lot more REAL for you though.
> MommaB-Haha...Yes, you may not make it to your tour! ;)
> Bookity-I haven't wrote a birth plan this time (or any other time). I am a go with the flow person ESPECIALLY when it comes to that. I didn't think I'd want an epidural with my 1st but they practically told me to since I have pre-e and really high blood pressure. Since I had it with my 2nd and knew how comfortable I was I definitely wanted it my 2nd time around and they didn't get it to me til I was already 7cm so it usually doesn't go how you planned anyway...
> So, according to my other due date (Oct.31st) I'm 35 weeks today. And I'm so excited cause I am SO BEYOND READY! :) 2 more weeks and I'll really be ready cause I know she'll most likely be healthy :)


Ahh you had an earlier due date too? Ours was originally the 23rd Oct by LMP so that would make me 36 weeks but, scan put us back 2 weeks! lol

Are your Drs going by your november dd?? :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay, with my 1st I was due on July 25th according to my LMP but August 2nd was my ultrasound due date. I was extremely swollen starting in May and by the time my due date came and went I was swollen everywhere but was still going...I didn't want to be induced either. I went to the doctor on a Friday and my due date of the 2nd was on Sunday so he said if I didn't have baby over the weekend to come back on Monday and we'll talk about being induced. I was not dilated and was having nothing. I didn't even notice any braxton hicks. So, my husbands aunt did an ultrasound on Sunday just to see if she thought baby was ready because we didn't want any problems. She told us if my dr really wanted to induce that baby should be good to go. We still didn't want to induce and just wanted to wait it out and see what happened. Monday morning went to doctor and I was dilated to 1 and had a high amount of protein in my urine along with the high blood pressure. So, I was told to go in the next morning to be induced.
We went in about 7am so get all set up and my blood pressure was extreme and my nurse said I had the worst case of pre-e she had ever seen. So, at 9am I was 2 cm dilated and my doctor inserted the cervadil. They told me it could take a day or 2 to work. Within 30 minutes I started cramping and feeling contractions. My dr was coming back at noon to break my water. At 11:57am my water broke on its own. He got there right after and I was dilated to 4. I really started feeling the contractions at that time and they insisted on the epidural because they didn't want my blood pressure to get any higher. I got the epidural at 1pm. I was completely relaxed...and I progressed very quickly. I had her at 3:20pm. 
I'm sure that it worked out well cause I was already starting to do something on my own and I'm sure I didn't have any major pain cause I didn't have to have pitocin and I got the epidural. Although it only worked on one side which was completely weird cause I could feel all the pain only on my right side...

Sorry for such a long post!


----------



## ashleywalton

CharlieKeys said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> Stephers- I could imagine how that could be exciting yet overwhelming! I'm sure it made it a lot more REAL for you though.
> MommaB-Haha...Yes, you may not make it to your tour! ;)
> Bookity-I haven't wrote a birth plan this time (or any other time). I am a go with the flow person ESPECIALLY when it comes to that. I didn't think I'd want an epidural with my 1st but they practically told me to since I have pre-e and really high blood pressure. Since I had it with my 2nd and knew how comfortable I was I definitely wanted it my 2nd time around and they didn't get it to me til I was already 7cm so it usually doesn't go how you planned anyway...
> So, according to my other due date (Oct.31st) I'm 35 weeks today. And I'm so excited cause I am SO BEYOND READY! :) 2 more weeks and I'll really be ready cause I know she'll most likely be healthy :)
> 
> 
> Ahh you had an earlier due date too? Ours was originally the 23rd Oct by LMP so that would make me 36 weeks but, scan put us back 2 weeks! lol
> 
> Are your Drs going by your november dd?? :)Click to expand...

Usually the LMP dates are not as accurate. The earliest date you get through an ultrasound is the best date. My husbands aunt did one for us at 16 weeks and it was Oct 31st and the one my doctor sent me for at 20 weeks was Nov 2nd. My doctor only knows about the Nov 2nd date so that is what he is going by. I was also until today. Haha..At this point 2 days sooner sounds better :)


----------



## charlie15

Thanks for that Ashley, it sounds like your induction may have kick started a natural labour which is great! It's good to know a positive induction experience just in case that's where I end up!


----------



## MommyH

I'm sharing our birth plan just to give the ladies who are writing one an idea of things to include :) this is also the same plan we had with our first little one and it all worked out in our favor that time around so I'm hoping it will again!! 

Sorry in advance this is long...

Birth Plan Wishes
Ela James; 11/12/12

It is our desire to have a natural, medication and intervention-free child birth. We have educated ourselves and are prepared for the work involved. We understand complications do arise and in that case ask that our Dr./Midwife discuss with us any procedures or medications before administering them. We greatly appreciate your help and cooperation in achieving our plan. 
We would like the following people present at our labor and birth. 
Father of baby - Daniel
Sister of baby - Mia
Mother and mother-in-law - Margie and Ellen
Sisters - Amber, Amber, and Deidra
I would like to wear my own clothes during labor and delivery.
We would like to film and photograph our birth. 
We would like to use the following amenities during labor: Birth ball, hot shower, birth tub, bath. 
If we go past our due date we would like to not be induced as long as baby and mother are okay. 
If water breaks on its own, I would like to be given 24 hours to labor on my own before being induced.
I do not want pain medication offered to me. I will request it if needed.
I would like to be free to walk and move around as I choose.
I would prefer to not be seperated from my husband at any point during labor or birth.
I prefer to not have continuous monitoring other than the minimum upon arrival. 
I would like to not have an IV. If I am required I would like to have a Heparin or Saline lock.
I do not want my water broken at any time unless I request it.
I would like to eat and drink during labor.
I prefer to handle pain with massage, relaxation, bath/shower, walking, and changing positiongs.
As long as baby and I are fine, I prefer to labor as long as needed without time limit and not have my labor augmented. 
I would like to push instinctively and be free of time limits on pushing as long as baby and I are fine. 
I would rather risk a tear than have an episiotomy.
I would like to view the birth using a mirror.
I would like to touch my babys head as it crowns.
With the help of my husband we would like to catch the baby and pull/place her onto my chest immediately after birth.
If my birth requires a cesarean I would like my husband present at all times. I would like to be conscious. I would like to have a hand free to touch my baby. My husband will stay with the baby at all times.
I would like to hold my baby on my chest, skin to skin immediately after birth.
I would like to wait until the umbelical cord stops pulsating before it is clamped and cut. 
My husband or daughter would like to cut the umbelical cord.
I would like to deliver the placenta unassisted.
I prefer to not have pitocin after the birth.
I would like to breastfeed my baby immediately following her birth.
I would like to feed my baby on demand.
I would like 24 hours rooming in with my baby.
I would like to stay in private room with my husband. 
I would like my hospital stay as short as possible.
I would like to delay newborn procedures for at least 1 hour so we can bond with our baby.
I would like all proceedures to take place in our presence. 
I would like my husband or myself to give our baby her first bath.


----------



## MommyH

Here are a few pics from my shower last weekend :)

Yumminess!!
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/8399296d7f64f4ab9d6a878d3162c213.jpg

My best friend who threw my shower
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/d861aabde72628e762e72dc69a5c7c5a.jpg

One of of my close friends who was 38 weeks in this picture, she had her baby the next night :)
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/85978dc4235059a444a8556f39077604.jpg

One of my sisters, she is due in January with a boy
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/9e52d4108e652187b9962e2b8f99b5c8.jpg

My two other sisters, one on my right gave birth in January to a boy, one on my left gave birth in June to a boy
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/2113cb10d1fc9ebe54b4267ab28ab79f.jpg

And my as huge as ever even though I haven't gained an ounce!
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/e60b8b6fc078b07531230c013b2bbcf7.jpg


----------



## bexxc

how fun, mommyh! looks like you're racing some of your friends and family to the hospital! how crazy that your friend had the baby the next day!


----------



## MommaBarry

Great pics MommyH!!! You definetly have that beautiful pregnancy glow!!And those yummies look so yummy!!


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-You look gorgeous! You are completely glowing. And...yum cupcakes :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

MommyH said:


> I'm sharing our birth plan just to give the ladies who are writing one an idea of things to include :) this is also the same plan we had with our first little one and it all worked out in our favor that time around so I'm hoping it will again!!
> 
> Sorry in advance this is long...
> 
> Birth Plan Wishes
> Ela James; 11/12/12
> 
> It is our desire to have a natural, medication and intervention-free child birth. We have educated ourselves and are prepared for the work involved. We understand complications do arise and in that case ask that our Dr./Midwife discuss with us any procedures or medications before administering them. We greatly appreciate your help and cooperation in achieving our plan.
> We would like the following people present at our labor and birth.
> Father of baby - Daniel
> Sister of baby - Mia
> Mother and mother-in-law - Margie and Ellen
> Sisters - Amber, Amber, and Deidra
> I would like to wear my own clothes during labor and delivery.
> We would like to film and photograph our birth.
> We would like to use the following amenities during labor: Birth ball, hot shower, birth tub, bath.
> If we go past our due date we would like to not be induced as long as baby and mother are okay.
> If water breaks on its own, I would like to be given 24 hours to labor on my own before being induced.
> I do not want pain medication offered to me. I will request it if needed.
> I would like to be free to walk and move around as I choose.
> I would prefer to not be seperated from my husband at any point during labor or birth.
> I prefer to not have continuous monitoring other than the minimum upon arrival.
> I would like to not have an IV. If I am required I would like to have a Heparin or Saline lock.
> I do not want my water broken at any time unless I request it.
> I would like to eat and drink during labor.
> I prefer to handle pain with massage, relaxation, bath/shower, walking, and changing positiongs.
> As long as baby and I are fine, I prefer to labor as long as needed without time limit and not have my labor augmented.
> I would like to push instinctively and be free of time limits on pushing as long as baby and I are fine.
> I would rather risk a tear than have an episiotomy.
> I would like to view the birth using a mirror.
> I would like to touch my babys head as it crowns.
> With the help of my husband we would like to catch the baby and pull/place her onto my chest immediately after birth.
> If my birth requires a cesarean I would like my husband present at all times. I would like to be conscious. I would like to have a hand free to touch my baby. My husband will stay with the baby at all times.
> I would like to hold my baby on my chest, skin to skin immediately after birth.
> I would like to wait until the umbelical cord stops pulsating before it is clamped and cut.
> My husband or daughter would like to cut the umbelical cord.
> I would like to deliver the placenta unassisted.
> I prefer to not have pitocin after the birth.
> I would like to breastfeed my baby immediately following her birth.
> I would like to feed my baby on demand.
> I would like 24 hours rooming in with my baby.
> I would like to stay in private room with my husband.
> I would like my hospital stay as short as possible.
> I would like to delay newborn procedures for at least 1 hour so we can bond with our baby.
> I would like all proceedures to take place in our presence.
> I would like my husband or myself to give our baby her first bath.

i have a question... does any of these requests go against the hospital rules? i would like some but my hospital doesn't allow it. i can only have two people in the room (going to be DH and my mom), i would like to be able to chose if i can eat and drink (only can have ice), and finally, the hospital doesn't allow my DH to be with me at all times if i need a c-section. :shrug:


----------



## MommyH

wishfulmom2b said:


> i have a question... does any of these requests go against the hospital rules? i would like some but my hospital doesn't allow it. i can only have two people in the room (going to be DH and my mom), i would like to be able to chose if i can eat and drink (only can have ice), and finally, the hospital doesn't allow my DH to be with me at all times if i need a c-section. :shrug:

I have given and gotten our birth plan approved by the nursing staff at labor and delivery as well as all the doctors and midwives in our ob office. Our hospital limits us to 4 people but siblings don't found so my daughter is a freebie and since two of my sisters work for our medical group they can come and go to the maternity ward as they wish with my permission of course :) 

Our hospital also used to only allow ice chips until the midwives fought with research and statistics about how women in birth need fuel from food to make it through labor and delivery otherwise they have an increased risk for c section because they literally have no energy left by the end. They allow you to bring nutritious snacks of protein and carbs and they also supply any clear liquids you want (Popsicles, jello, juice, etc) and crackers and small things, they also have a kitchen and top chef open to the maternity ward 24 hours so that after birth you can order what ever your heart desires...steak-lobster-chicken-pasta ANYTHING you can think of, it's their way of saying great job and congrats, it's pretty awesome :)

They also give you a mini date night the second night (depending on when you deliver) with a bottle of champagne or sparkling cider for those breast feeding and a movie and evening together in one of their their spa jacuzzi suites!! I'm so looking forward to that!!

They didn't mention anything about being separated for a c section although I'm pretty sure that's pretty common practice from what I've heard, it's a quick separation though...either to just get you on the op table or just through the epidural process since everything needs to be so sterile in the or...maybe one of the c section mommies on here can give you more info on that?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you so much!! my mom said her biggest complaint when in labor with me was how hungry she was. once she got meds and was comfortable she was starving and they wouldnt let her eat!! i think its wrong. the reason they give is incase of c-section but you arent put under for a c-section?? i dont know, but i think it is wrong! i mean i might not be hungry at all and the thought of food might make me sick for all i know, but what if i am starving?! i'm ok with people in the room because i dont want anyone besides DH and my mom.


----------



## SarahDiener

Your hospital sounds amazing! Lol!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha i also wanted to add.. is this a private hospital your going too? LOL i'll be happy if i get a Popsicle at mine


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely pics mommyh!! You look so lovely and the girls are right - glowing! :) And I'd like a cupcake pleaaaaase?


----------



## charlie15

Lovely pics mommyH, totally glowing and yes i want a cupcake too please!


----------



## Viking15

MommyH you look amazing! Your shower must have been lots of fun because you have a lovely happy glow. I think your birth plan is pretty much what I want as well. I wouldn't have changed a thing on there. It's just having a birth that will allow all of that! 
As for the food, they can't stop you from eating something brought from home. Put some snacks in your bag and eat what you like. In the vast majority of cases for c-section they are just going to use epidural as the anesthetic. The only reason they would put you under is if it were a massive emergency. It's a CYA thing. Only a very small percentage of people vomit when they are under general anesthesia and then a very small percentage of those aspirate it. It appears the odds are with you. I wouldn't be eating a cheeseburger combo, but a few snacks here and there probably aren't going to hurt you. It's a calculated risk. If it helps you keep up your stamina then do what you need to do. I know I will. 
I had a MW visit yesterday. I have one visit in 2 weeks and then I move to weekly appts. Things are going well. Thankfully I hadn't gained any weight in the last 2 weeks. Probably the only time in my pregnancy that has happened. I can't imagine getting any bigger, but it's bound to happen. :shrug: The MW said the baby is head down completely now. She was kinda staggered in there for quite awhile with her head to the left of my pelvis some. Her back is running up my right side. So I have some work to do getting her to face anterior, but at least she is head down. I'll take it!


----------



## bexxc

totally random post, but i feel like shouting this from the rooftops---

i only woke up to pee once last night!!!!! i feel great!


----------



## MommaBarry

As far as c-sections go MommyH is right. The only time they seperate you is while they do the spinal and prep you. OH waits right outside the room the entire time and once they are ready to begin they bring them in. But they do warn them, that if an emergency happens they will ask them to leave the room. They will also warn him if he passes out or gets sick they will not tend to him until I am finished as I am priority so if he feels squmish he should not sit in. I wish they didnt have to seperate us at all but its policy. 

Once the baby is out, it takes another 45 minutes to finish the section. At that time they usally take baby to have a bath and be checked out and daddy has the option to stay with mom, or go with baby. I really dont want this at all, as I want baby to stay with me. This is something I am going to talk with my doctor about. I want skin to skin contact immediatly after birth and there is no resason if I and baby are fine that she should not be allowed to lay on my chest and me be given a free hand to hold her.

However, with most sections, baby needs a little help removing fluid from the lungs. In a vaginal birth the baby is squeezed while being birthed and the fluid is pushed out. In a section this does not happen and sometimes they need assistance. This is why they take baby out, show her to you, and then take her over to the isolette. But after that I believe baby should come back to you and not taken out of the room.

Sorry for the long post but if anyone has questions about c-section, Ive def got answers. :haha:


----------



## MommyH

wishfulmom2b said:


> haha i also wanted to add.. is this a private hospital your going too? LOL i'll be happy if i get a Popsicle at mine

Nope this is our public hospital :)



bexxc said:


> totally random post, but i feel like shouting this from the rooftops---
> 
> i only woke up to pee once last night!!!!! i feel great!

OMG ME TOO!!! I had sheet lines all over my body, I slept HARD! Now I'm sick as hell and can't stop throwing up :( I hate that I still have morning sickness every day!!!

Our appt went great yesterday, but, I lost another 7lbs :( one more appt in 2 weeks as well as an ultrasound then on to weekly appts. All. Most. There!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry you're still feeling so ill:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi Ladies!! I was off work yesterday so I missed a bunch! (usually I check BNB while at my desk :)). 

No birth plan here... I've already talked to my doctor about certain things I want: straight skin to skin, epidural when requested, DH is _not_ to be asked to hold a leg during pushing (his request :haha:) - instead another nurse should be called to assist, etc. However, your detailed birthing plan gave me some ideas of other things I need to ask, MommyH :)

Love all the pictures, MommyH! You look amazing & it looks like little Ela will have plenty of friends/cousins to play with when she gets here :) so sweet! 

Congrats on only getting up once to pee, Bexxc :) Would you hate me if I told you I usually sleep without getting up to pee in the middle of the night? It's pretty rare that I do, but normally I sleep until 4-5am with no interruptions. 

Speaking of sleep - since my hip pain has been borderline unbearable I've found a new position! For the past 3 nights I've slept with 4 pillows proping me up, and two pillows under my legs. I basically sit up to sleep, but hey, if it alleviates the pain, I'll do anything!


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh man, I wish I only got up once to pee...I get up at least 3 times and sometimes more. If I'm not getting up to go pee, I wake up because of heartburn. I woke up this morning not feeling too well. Slightly nauseous and have a sore throat. Sure hope that goes away soon!
And, wow your hospital does sound wonderful! I know I'm not supposed to eat and usually I don't get hungry or anything til afterwards anyway. My labors both have been 6 hours so I haven't gotten to the point of needing to eat. My parents or in laws after both have went and gotten me whatever I want from anywhere I want. I'm not a huge fan of the hospital food...
I sure hope I only have to stay one night this time...I've had to stay 2 nights both times so far and after 24 hours there once the baby is born I just want to go home!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh mrs...i'm so jealous. normally i'm like ashley-at least 3 times a night. on monday night, i was up literally every hour on the hour!


----------



## charlie15

I only peed twice last night :) lovely!

However I'm now concerned that bubs is in breech or transverse position all of a sudden!! after having been head down for 6 weeks, but today the head is definatley not where it was and feels high up!! I'm no midwife so may be totally wrong so will see what my MW thinks in 10 days! meantime I think I'll get back on with my yoga and try and encourage baby to behave again!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my baby isn't heads down yet.. i hope soon so i dont have to worry much longer! thanks for the details on c-sections mommyb! our hospital is really big on skin to skin.. there are posters everywhere lol, even with c-sections so i feel good about that. no bath, weight or measurements for an hour, as long as baby and mom are doing good! and baby never leaves room your whole stay unless it needs the nicu. technically there is a nursery but it is never used. when i went on my tour the lady said its used maybe once a week for a few hrs.


----------



## Coleey

MommaBarry said:


> As far as c-sections go MommyH is right. The only time they seperate you is while they do the spinal and prep you. OH waits right outside the room the entire time and once they are ready to begin they bring them in. But they do warn them, that if an emergency happens they will ask them to leave the room. They will also warn him if he passes out or gets sick they will not tend to him until I am finished as I am priority so if he feels squmish he should not sit in. I wish they didnt have to seperate us at all but its policy.
> 
> Once the baby is out, it takes another 45 minutes to finish the section. At that time they usally take baby to have a bath and be checked out and daddy has the option to stay with mom, or go with baby. I really dont want this at all, as I want baby to stay with me. This is something I am going to talk with my doctor about. I want skin to skin contact immediatly after birth and there is no resason if I and baby are fine that she should not be allowed to lay on my chest and me be given a free hand to hold her.
> 
> However, with most sections, baby needs a little help removing fluid from the lungs. In a vaginal birth the baby is squeezed while being birthed and the fluid is pushed out. In a section this does not happen and sometimes they need assistance. This is why they take baby out, show her to you, and then take her over to the isolette. But after that I believe baby should come back to you and not taken out of the room.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but if anyone has questions about c-section, Ive def got answers. :haha:


How was your c-section experience hun? They scare me a lot after reading and hearing negative things :( xx


----------



## MommaBarry

34 weeks today :happydance:

Doctors appointment this morning. When I get back I will tell you about my experience Coleey :thumbup: A bit rushed this morning


----------



## MommaBarry

Looks like I have a few minutes, here is my experience.

As far as the physical aspect of the c-section experience, the recovery is tough, but I think as long as you accept help from others in after care and take it easy it's tolerable. I am stubborn and didn't take any help myself and I paid for it dearly.

I labored for 15 hours, pushed for 3, had vaccum assistance and the baby was stuck. He started to have dips in his heart rate and they immediatly rushed me in for a c-section. The actual c-section was ok. It was afterwards that got to me but more on the emotional side. I felt robbed. Baby was taken from me, showed to me, and then I didnt see him again for another hour. My ex got to hold him first, left with him and gave him his first bath while I was still in surgery so I missed it. My family got to see him before I did. 

They came to the conclusion that my pelvis is just to small to birth babies. So I will always need a c-section.

The weeks to come those things that I felt were taken from me started to get to me. I developed a bad case of post partum depression and had a hard time bonding with my son for the next year. I have major guilt for this still to this day. I always loved my son, just never felt I connected and always felt it was becuase of my experience and lack of bonding time I had.

Dont let this scare you if you need a c-section. Just let it be a way of being informed.

I am scared again this time, and have a few request from the doctor so that my surgical birth can be a postive one. I am requesting that if baby is healthy and I am doing well that baby stay with me in surgery. I am requesting that OH and I give her her first bath together. I am requesting that no family or friends see her until I have chance to bond with my baby. These are things that I am talking with my doctor about today. I refuse to have another negative experience, only because now I know what to expect.

It does not have to be a negative experience as long as you are clear with your doctor of your concerns in case an emergency happens. I would definetly make your wishes clear before hand, because sometimes there is no time to tell them, like in my case.


----------



## Stephers35

Sorry they took him away so fast and let everyone else enjoy him while you were still in surgery! That would bug me more than I can imagine. That's a good detail for an actual birth plan! Hoping I don't need a c-section, but if I do, I am def going to say something to avoid your first situation. I'm not planning on having anyone at the hospital (except for DH) until after the girl is here, but who knows how fast DH's parents will drive from two hours away. His mom isn't the type to wait.

Good luck at your appointment today! Have they scheduled your delivery date yet?


----------



## charlie15

Thanks for that insight MommaB. Sorry to hear about your 1st experience with your birth, but it does show just how much a negative birth experience can be traumatic and have such a negative impact afterwards. Really very sad but good that you are able to use it to help avoid the same experience this time.

I've never really being concerned about having a c sec, but that's clinically, but i will put a bit in my plan about a c sec should i need it as i really want skin to skin contact and unless bubs is ill will ask for baby to stay with me and Dad.


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry said:


> 34 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Doctors appointment this morning. When I get back I will tell you about my experience Coleey :thumbup: A bit rushed this morning

Your baby flipped on your sig!! :wohoo:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I had a horrible nights sleep. I had back pain and contractions for about 6 hours straight. I thought about going to L&D but the contractions weren't regular at all just the back pain was constant. I finally slept a few hours but I am so tired already...I will definitely be napping later.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, MommaB! I can imagine it would be difficult to bond after that. So glad you've communicated your wishes to your doctor this time and hopefully will have a much more pleasant experience! 

Ashley, it's a good thing you're experienced! I would have hoped in my car at the first twinge, LOL! I finally started feeling BH contractions, but they're not painful at all. I'm sure I'll freak out when I feel a real one! I hope you're able to get some rest today!


----------



## Coleey

Thanks for sharing MommaB :hugs: I hope your experience is much better this time. Are family members just allowed to go and see the baby when they want in the nursery there? The hospital I had my son at wouldn't let anyone into the recovery bit apart from your partner and other kids xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks ladies.

Coleey, it's the same thing here with only the OH and kids, but my ex carried my son out of the delivery room and down the hall were everyone was :growlmad: so I got to see tons of pics of my son before I even got to meet him really. I have stressed to my OH now how important it was for this not to happen, and he has agreed no one it to see baby until I have had my chance to bond.


Appointment went good today. I am measuring 2 weeks ahead but baby is locked down in position :happydance: Didnt get a chance to talk with her about my wishes since I had tons of questions about my own physical well being, so next appiontment we are going to chat about it.


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> 34 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Doctors appointment this morning. When I get back I will tell you about my experience Coleey :thumbup: A bit rushed this morning
> 
> Your baby flipped on your sig!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Ahhh it did!!! I hadnt even noticed :happydance: And she really is flipped in there.


----------



## MommaBarry

MAD MAD MAD!!!!!!!

So OH's boss came into today and was asking about how I was doing. He kinda lied and told him I was already dialated to a 2 and was a matter of weeks before LO is here. His boss asks him if he will go to Tulsa, 6 hours away next week for a conference, otherwise the company was done. Bullshit im sure and he said YES 

Way to stand your ground OH!!! We had agreed that no more traveling was to take place after the 1st of October since it would be to close. I informed him if something was to happen next week, I am not calling him and he will miss it. Only for the fact I do not want him driving like a bat out of hell to get back here and something happening to him leaving me a single mom.


----------



## MommyH

So sorry mommabarry :hugs: That is so unfair :( he boss sounds like a duo he for even asking him grrr men!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

god i hate the work place!!
today my DH came home and said, so that 10 days i have off for baby? yeah its only 4 DAYS!! i was so confused. seems that when he got "promoted" and i write it in quotes (because they promised him stuff then took it back) they said they were giving him a weeks vacation added to the days he had left (which was 4). he went in today to tell the lady my due date as a reminder and that it will be one of those.. call and let you know she's in labor as its not planned.. and he finds out THE EXTRA WEEK IS ADDED IN MAY. what??!!! how random can you be??? he was promoted at the end of july!! thats almost a year?? so really he didnt get a week. AHHH I AM SO ANGRY!!! So all his days will be me in the hospital (esp. if i need a c-section). WTH?! i hate his stupid work!!!

and sorry mommab :hugs: i wonder if his boss made me feel real guilty? i know my DH has a hard time sticking up for himself... ugh.

today has SUCKED.


----------



## Viking15

Yeah, I can commisserate on the DH workfront as well. My Dh only gets 5 days off and they are unpaid. I feel like I'm going to basically be a single mom going thru this. He is going to expect meals when he comes home from work. Ha!!! Good thing I have frozen some stuff, but it certainly won't last. 
I've had a million Braxton Hicks today. Not sure what is up, but I guess I don't have a choice but to put up with it. They don't hurt per say, but uncomfy. They make my intestines unhappy. Like I have to fart or pee. I can't tell! :rofl:


----------



## MommyH

Wow our hubby's work situations are sucking all around!! :hugs: girls

My hubby only has 4 days off too that are paid and he was planning on taking a week of unpaid fmla but now it sounds as though the lay off will happen beginning nov 1st so he will be off all of November and December :( which is good so we have baby and family adjustment time but its going to be so tight living off of unemployment for 2 months...I get nothing since I am self employed...blah!


----------



## charlie15

That sucks big time mommab and wishful! is there no way you can get this changed so that they are around??

Viking, seriously dinner with a newborn!! maybe cooking lessons?!

Makes me feel grateful for my OH's paternity leave, 2 weeks with full pay, which most people over here think is pants but it's great compared to what you are all saying!

Been getting loads of BH, almost constant but only in the evening, not painful at all though, so not worried just makes me feel like D day is getting closer :)


----------



## Viking15

Charlie15, I'm not sure why he would expect dinner, but it's just how he operates. He has been programmed since he was a little kid to look to his mom for food. He comes home from work every night and asks. If I haven't made anything he doesn't know what to do. He asks for help. What can I eat? I wonder what he is going to do when I go back to work. He's getting used to it now not having anything. I'm kinda winding down over here. I can't do much. I get the BHs and they aren't a lot of fun. They don't hurt they are just uncomfy and they kind of freak me out, so I just go lay down. I spent a lot of time laying down yesterday. I did force myself to get out and do my exercises but I paid for it when they were over. I had a very long and strong BH in the shower afterward. I had to lean against the wall and just ride the contraction out. They usually go away when I lay down.


----------



## charlie15

My OH's not much of a cook either but he will put something together and eat it no matter how weird it is! am hoping to teach him a couple of simple recipes to cook for me when he's on leave once bubs is here, we shall see how that plan works out though, but luckily he doesn't expect me to cook for him all the time!!

I know what you mean about BH and winding down, I have been sleeping on the sofa all day as was having a few too many this morning and with sleeping so badly at night I'm so tired and pretty useless now! wanted to go for a good walk today but sofa was much more appealing!


----------



## ashleywalton

Sorry that your ladies husbands work is not fair when it comes to baby bonding time. :hugs: to you cause I know that would be stressful.

I feel lucky that mine can take up to 6 weeks paid plus another 6 weeks unpaid if he wanted to. He plans to take 2 weeks as of right now and then we'll see if he needs more, but I'm sure 2 weeks will be fine.

My BH are much more intense at night than they are during the day. My back has been killing me the last two nights so I'm not sleeping much because of that. 

Here's a couple pictures...
35 week bump

And we were trying to get them to kiss my tummy, but only my oldest understood exactly what we were trying to do...so me and Addie were just laughing...


Enjoy your weekend everyone! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think i might of just lost part of my mucus plug? i am only 33 weeks, normal?


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, I have seen on the boards that you can lose part of it early on and it will regenerate. I'm not sure if that is what is happening for you, but that's what I've seen. :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

Wishful I have been loosing pieces and chunks and globs of plug for months...dr said not to worry as it grows back, UNLESS in has any blood in it, then I would call or go in ;) Hooe it's nothing!

Ashley beautiful bump <3


----------



## ashleywalton

I, too, have lost a couple small pieces...I agree, unless its bloody you're most likely fine. 
Ladies my entire back is constantly throbbing. The night before my water broke with my 2nd I had back pain all night...I've now had 2 nights like this and today it hasn't gone away. Im having to rock back and forth or side to side it hurts so bad. Don't know what to do....


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ladies!! you guys always help!! no blood.. it was clear!!!


----------



## MommyH

Ashley I am so sorry you are in so much pain, I'm sure the fear of going early isn't helping either :( I have severe back pain too this pregnancy...have you tried a heating pad or hot shower/bath? That always seems to take the edge off and relax me for a while :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Hope you are doing okay Ashley, sorry to hear you're in so much pain. :(

I have a little back pain going on today, but I think I've just been sitting in one place too long.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. I was able to take a bath and relax a little. I sure hope I don't have it tonight so that I can get some rest. :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I think this baby is trying to bust out!!! Ouchie!!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i slept horrible. my son was trying to come out the side of my belly... i swear!! he doesn't care that there are ribs and organs in the way!! lol


----------



## MommyH

Anyone not feel their baby move much? I swear I only feel Ela a few times a day and I haven't felt a real kick in so long just more like moving around...scares me every day something is wrong :(


----------



## Bookity

Some babies are just more chilled out MommyH. This one sure moves around more than my other daughter did. Just keep an eye on what's normal for you/her. I think less kicking is to be expected at this time, with less room to move around you might just feel squirming in there.

If you are seriously concerned, you should call your doc, that's what they are there for!


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH, Morgan has had more quite days too. But then she makes up for a day or two later and boy do I pay (but im thankful) Never really any kicks though, just rolls around and hiccups.

Wishful thats exactly what it felt like mine was doing. Felt like she was streching out between both ribs with her butt and feet, and pushing her head hard against my cervix. I was afraid she would make my water break it was so hard.


----------



## MommyH

Thanks girls, I'm not super concerned just feel like she should move more but she has never moved too much so I guess that's her norm :) I have only felt hiccups once and my first daughter had them all the time...maybe I'm just too busy this time around so I don't notice her too much ;)


----------



## MommaBarry

Or maybe your going to have a very calm baby. Oh I could only hope that mine is. I have a feeling she will not be though :dohh:


----------



## MommyH

Lol we can all hope right ;) Our other daughter was a PERFECT newborn, baby, and child <3 Seriously could not have asked for a easier child for a first time mommy!! I woke up to this this morning, I am so blessed I love her so much!!

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/75d65392b6b599b66bd9daa4b1f70318.jpg


----------



## bexxc

that it too sweet!!!!


----------



## Viking15

MommyH said:


> Anyone not feel their baby move much? I swear I only feel Ela a few times a day and I haven't felt a real kick in so long just more like moving around...scares me every day something is wrong :(

I have noticed that our baby girl isn't moving around as much as just 10 days ago. I mentioned it to the MW and she said don't worry. There only needs to be one kick count done a day. Kick count consists of 10 movements or more within a 2 hour time period. I think the babies are just starting to run out of room.


----------



## SarahDiener

My LO definitely moves less strongly, I get a lot of little kicks if I think to notice them, but with the limited space she doesnt move around as much.


----------



## Bookity

That is super sweet MommyH! My daughter was really easy on me too, hopefully her sister is like her, but this one has moved around so much more, it makes me wonder!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh MommyH! Ooey Gooey Mommy moment there!! What a sweet little girl you have!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i dont feel kicks or punches anymore.. just rolls and stretches. my baby head is still kinda off to the side though.. not completely transverse but more transverse then head down... crossing my fingers he figures it out soon lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey Ladies!!

Sorry to hear about all the issues you guys are having with your OH's and their work situations. My DH doesn't get any sort of paternity leave, but he has saved all of his paid time off days for baby. I think he's got around 7-10 saved, but most likely will not take them all. Thank goodness my mom will be with me the entire first week after baby gets here! 

Ashley, beautiful bump! Your girls are so cute :)

AFM - I had my first baby shower this weekend. It was so fun seeing everyone, especially my best friend who is just a week behind me. Here's a pic of our bumps at the shower :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/2BF1EFF6-D5DF-4FBF-9091-E3FB6F25BD67-1116-0000018DF289AE94.jpg

I'm due November 28 (on the left) and she's due December 8 (on the right)


----------



## bexxc

mrs.- what an adorable pic!


----------



## Viking15

Mrs, that is so special! I was a couple of weeks ahead of one of my dearest friends and miscarried. I was really excited as that seems like super fun to have your friend be right in the thick of it with you. I was due July 15 and she was July 28. It wasn't meant to be. She ended up delivering Aug 6. It was bittersweet, and we have definitely been brought closer thru the commiseration. She gives me all the tips she can remember as she's going thru everything. That pic is precious.


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs that pic is adorbale!!! And you are sooo tiny!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks, Ladies :) 

Viking - It is really special. I hate you missed out on it, but I can see how it would bring you two closer together. In some ways it may not have been meant to be, but it worked out in other ways. You guys will still share a bond forever because of it. 

MommaB - bless you!! :) haha... I look pretty small from the side, but when you're looking at me straight on you can see I'm carrying wide! You'd think he was a girl from all the old wives tales about how you carry, but we've had it checked several times and there are definitely boy parts! :)


----------



## MommyH

So cute Mrs!! I agree you look tiny compared to my beached whale self lol I'm big from the front, side, and rear :rofl:


----------



## bugaboobaby

Mrs.- HOW CUTE!!!! You look great! My bump is pink, and I come straight out like a torpedo! From the front view most people cant even tell I am pregnant! Then I turn to the side and its HUGE! lol. I have actually had a woman shriek in the grocery store as i turned to the side. She couldnt believe it LOL. :haha::haha: 

I have been MIA from this board for awhile, trying to catch up a bit. I have found myself gravitating towards the birth announcements and the 'this is it" posts. :blush: 
I cant believe we can all say we are due next month!!! I wonder how many of us will have october babies?
Everyone around me thinks my girl will arrive on Halloween. She is due nov 20th. We shall see:) How are all you ladies feeling?


----------



## ashleywalton

I agree Mrs, your picture is so cute! :) You do look so tiny... And thank you for your sweet comment! 
I am straight out as well...from the back my husband said you can't tell I'm pregnant...until I start walking lol. I definitely have a major waddle going on. 

So, we are due next month ladies!! So exciting to be able to finally say that. I defnitely think there will be lots of us having our babies this month and I THINK I'll be one of them. We'll see...Last night I had pretty strong BH's every 8-10 minutes for just over an hour...after getting up and walking around the house I finally got them to slow down and got to sleep around 3AM.


----------



## bugaboobaby

I have had so many instances of BH and a few (very much so) real contractions the last week or so. Also Feel as though baby has dropped a ton. I waddle like a duck, and some days I swear this baby is going to drop right out from the pressure in my pelvis. I just don't want her to try and come too soon, because I know my midwife will stop any labor that happens before 36 1/2 weeks. And when that happened with my second the meds made it so I nearly needed an induction.


----------



## ashleywalton

bugaboobaby said:


> I have had so many instances of BH and a few (very much so) real contractions the last week or so. Also Feel as though baby has dropped a ton. I waddle like a duck, and some days I swear this baby is going to drop right out from the pressure in my pelvis. I just don't want her to try and come too soon, because I know my midwife will stop any labor that happens before 36 1/2 weeks. And when that happened with my second the meds made it so I nearly needed an induction.

I feel like that too! I have SO much pressure! I had my 2nd at 36w1d which would be this Saturday for this baby which is completely crazy to even think about! 

How many of you ladies have appts this week!? I go Friday morning.


----------



## MommaBarry

My next appointment is next friday the 12th. Get my GBS swab and check for dialation. With the way im feeling im giving myself another 2 and half weeks an I think she will be here. Maybe wishful thinking but I don't feel like im going to make it much longer.


----------



## bugaboobaby

I have my 33 week on wednesday. It is technically my 32 week, but my due date went back 8 days after they had me scheduled out and I didnt feel like switching them and having to change my calendar. LOL! I feel like this baby has literally no room to move around. I am excited to start seeing birth announcements in this group!! We are all close!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks, girls :) I guess the old wives tale is completely off base if you two are both expecting girls and carrying straight out ;) I've always had wider hips, so I figured I'd carry a lot of weight there anyway. 

My next appt is also next Friday. MommaB - is this the start of your weekly visits? I didn't think they started checking for dialation until 36 weeks. 

I think there will be a lot of October mommas out of our group.... but I also think I'll be one of the December mommas. Hopefully not... I'm praying for a Thanksgiving baby :)


----------



## Viking15

I wish I could say that I'm feeling ready, but I'm just feeling uncomfortable. I've got BH, but nothing timeable. Some are super long. Like 5 minutes and those suck. But most of the time I don't really notice them. I also have some deep pelvis pain in the front by the hinge where the two sides connect. Mostly an ache, but sometimes it ramps up to painful. 
I got curious after reading about cervix checking, so I checked myself :shy: It was up so high I couldn't even reach it. So it must be tilted way back and not even thinking about opening yet. So, I'm just going to have to be patient. The next 5 weeks are going to be painful. I hope they fly by.


----------



## bexxc

i have that same pelvic pain. it's worst when i've been sitting for awhile and i stand up and walk....soooooo sore feeling!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my appointment is Wednesday.. nothing exciting but i like going anyways... after that i go every week... so exciting! cant believe its october ladies!!

lost the rest of my mucus plug this morning, but i'm thinking i will make another one since i am still early


----------



## Bookity

I have an appointment on Thursday! Nothing exciting for me yet, it's only a 33 wk appointment. My next appointment 2 weeks after that will be GBS swab, then I go again at 37 weeks, then 38,39,40 I don't know what happens after 40.

I still have 7 weeks to go!!! Boo! I don't want to wait that long! I'm really excited that there are going to be some babies showing up in October, I can't wait to see pics and read stories (if you ladies can find the time anyway).


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.326 said:


> Thanks, girls :) I guess the old wives tale is completely off base if you two are both expecting girls and carrying straight out ;) I've always had wider hips, so I figured I'd carry a lot of weight there anyway.
> 
> My next appt is also next Friday. MommaB - is this the start of your weekly visits? I didn't think they started checking for dialation until 36 weeks.
> 
> I think there will be a lot of October mommas out of our group.... but I also think I'll be one of the December mommas. Hopefully not... I'm praying for a Thanksgiving baby :)

Yep!! I will be starting my weekly visits and I will be 36 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

I have an urge to nest...... well, really it's more of an urge to re-organize my kitchen to make way for all of baby's things! I need to make a trip to the container store so I can get small storage bins to put nipples and bottle accessories in, and I need to make room in the cabinets. I can alraedy imagine where I'm going to move things and now I'm dying to get home so I can actually do it! I also need to finish putting things away in the nursery that we got at the shower... 

For you veterans... where did you keep burp rags? Mostly in diaper bags?? Or did you have a drawer in the kitchen or somewhere else in the house where you kept them?


----------



## Coleey

Lovely bump picture Mrs! :) Your bump is beautiful! As for the burp rags, I'd just keep them where it's most convenient for you. :) 

I have my next appointment Monday next week! :dance: My little man will be coming with me, hopefully there will be no tantrums! xx


----------



## Stephers35

Cute bump Mrs.! All of my friends have older children, so It'll just be me. I do have a cousin who is 4.5 months behind, but her pregnancy is a secret as she is pregnant by someone who is not her husband. Yikes! My family used to be so boring!

Ashley-I too feel like I will have an October baby, but I hope I'm not jinxing myself! I want her here so that I can see that everything is ok. I worry so much about her and I can't do anything about it. From the ultrasounds, she looks fine. I would also like her here by week 39, October 26th. It is completely for my benefit though as I too am extremely uncomfortable and all of my pelvic bones ache. The only thing that I can think to compare it to is when you're a kid and you fall on the bar of your bike.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

MRS i figure i'll have a draw in the kitchen for burp rags and bibs and such but i'm sure there will be scattered around in no time... one on the couch... ones near his rocking chair etc!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mrs - what a gorgeous bump!!!! And your friend's bump is too! Jealous over here haha!


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs....I keep my burp rags in the closet with her blankets, towels, and wash clothes. I also have a few in the pockets of her co-sleeper. Pretty much everywhere lol.


----------



## charlie15

I've my 36 wk appt on Monday :)

I'm getting so uncomfortable and finding it so hard to sleep now :( It's OK if I don't have to get up early as I usually get so exhausted i just fall asleep no matter how uncomfy and wake up late!

Hoping for October too, partly because I'm a November baby and never liked having a November birthday and partly because I cannot imagine how i will feel if I end up at 41/42 weeks!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Viking- With my 2nd, even after my water broke and I was in the hospital 2 hours later my cervix was really high and they had a really hard time reaching it and I was at 3cm. They wouldn't check me very often because my water had broken and it was so hard to reach. I insisted they did cause my contractions were INTENSE and it had come down and I was at 7cm an hour later. So it can change so fast!

Stephers- I feel that way too! My whole vagina area is so sore and hurts so bad! 

charlie-I'm having a hard time sleeping as well and I definitely don't want a November baby on cause I don't want to go another full 4 weeks...haha...I'm miserable and would be just happy if she comes between 37-38 weeks...wishful thinking I'm sure :)


----------



## Stephers35

I feel like we're rebelling against the November thread!


----------



## ashleywalton

Stephers35 said:


> I feel like we're rebelling against the November thread!

Lol...For the most part I am anxious of "when" shes going to make her appearance rather than the pain. I have plenty of people that are offering to help me with my girls so I can rest and take it easy but I am just sooo anxious and ready to see her and ready to see how my girls are going to react to her. Ahhh....All that stuff gets me excited! :)


----------



## MommyH

Lol I don't want to go in October because that's our other daughters month but come November first its game on!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Stephers35 said:


> I do have a cousin who is 4.5 months behind, but her pregnancy is a secret as she is pregnant by someone who is not her husband. Yikes! My family used to be so boring!

Woah sounds like a soap opera!!!

I can't wait till the next appointment, I really want to just see if I've started dilating . This might be my last 2 week gap, then on to 1 week. But my OB never mentioned it, so Idk :shrugg:


----------



## Mrs.326

Stephers35 said:


> I feel like we're rebelling against the November thread!

LOL!! I'd LOVE to be a November mommy!! I fear I may be a December mommy, so anything before that would be wonderful!

And thanks to everyone for your sweet comments on the bump :) I pushed my maternity pictures back a few weeks, so maybe there'll be more of a bump there by that time. 

And thanks for your responses on the burp rags... I think I'm going to leave them in his closet, but have a few at different stations around the house (pack 'n play, kitchen, bassinet, etc.)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Burp rags ... they're muslin squares?? If so I'll have one on me and one in the baby bag and the rest in her drawers lol :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I miss wearing my ring :cry:

Sorry.....just felt like crying about it lol.


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB, when did you stop wearing it? I feel like that time is coming very soon! It's already ridiculously difficult to get it off in the evenings... I have you take them off while washing my hands at night.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i took mine off a month ago. hate it and feel naked!


----------



## MommaBarry

I had to take it off around my 6 month :nope: I normally wear a size 5 but OH got the ring sized at a 4.75. He was afraid with the size and money he invested it could slip off and wanted to ensure that it wasn't coming off my finger unless I took it off :haha:

I always took it off to do dishes, shower, and bed. One evening it was so tight I had to soak my hand in ice water and use oil to get it off and still felt like I was going to dislocate my finger. I haven't put it on since.


----------



## bexxc

i'm so puffy mine fits as a pinky ring! :blush: that's how i've been wearing it for several weeks.


----------



## Stephers35

I took my ring off a couple months ago. When I gain weight, it goes to my tushie and my hands. How weird! Anyway, we went to kohls and spent $20 on a silver ring and I wear that. I needed something to wear. It's just a band with fake diamonds, but nobody really notices that it's different.


----------



## SarahDiener

It felt wrong last night without it on :(, I put it on for a bit but my finger started swelling up more so I made DH wear it


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i should get a cheap one! but i guess i only have a few weeks so i can deal!


----------



## Viking15

I am still barely able to wear my ring. I was pretty chubby when we got married so my ring is still fitting. I have the trinity style Cartier knock off ring and when I lost the weight I was able to just flip one of the bands the wrong way and it fits tighter. It's back to the regular configuration and some days it's tough to get off. Not too bad yet. I did have to stop wearing my diamond necklace my parents gave me. I've gained 45 lbs and it has made the necklace really uncomfortable as it curls up around my fat neck and doesn't lay flat. It looks stupid. So I took it to my safety deposit box and :cry: 
I am so ready for this to be over. I have lost my energy for nesting. Every time I get close to being set and ready the house gets destroyed again. The nursery is currently a disaster because we are trying to put up a couple of cabinets for more storage. I need to figure out a way to organize the bottles given to me by friends, and sterilize them. I have to call and fight with BRU to get our discounts they wouldn't honor because the computer system was down. 2:30 hours in the store I will never get back. We're getting close to having the things we need but not quite there yet. I'm waiting another week and a half to measure to buy a couple of nursing tanks. I could probably do it now though. I can't imagine that I'm going to gain much more weight. I didn't gain any the last 2 weeks in between appts. The boobs may get bigger after delivery though. They are already busting out of my DDD bras. I can't fathom them getting any bigger. What is the next cup size? I don't even know. I don't want to know. :nope: I don't know. I'm just super lazy these days. Which is making the time pass even slower. I just sit or lay on the couch and surf the net. Or knit. I can barely make a meal. It makes my back hurt. If I wear my support belt I can tolerate it for about an hour and that's it. I'm still forcing myself to exercise, but it really is a force of will at this point. If my DH hadn't accompanied me on my walk last night I would not have gone. I don't know it's the heat, the weight or the combination of both that is just making me miserable? I'm glad I don't have any complications or I might just throw my hands up and say cut her out already! This last month is going to be rough. And I'm a massive whiner.


----------



## MommaBarry

I got a few nursing tanks and bra's from a friend, thank goodness. Only one of the bra's fit now and it and the other two are two small. I'm thinking I need a DD but im not sure how much bigger they get when they are engorged? Any of you veteran BF's have an answer for that? Do I need to buy a bigger size than what im in now? ( D cup) 

The tank fits good :thumbup: and it's the normal size I would have worn pre-baby, just has a little more room in the tummy which is good because I don't want it tight. OH laughed is a** off when I tried it on and then drooped the straps to expouse the ladies. He thought it was kinky :rofl: yea...ok dont know about kinky it looked rather silly. A tank with two boobie holes cut out.


----------



## Mrs.326

I actually found my fake ring in my purse yesterday! Yippee! It's a bit larger than my normal ring, but not by much. My fingers still look ultra chubby, regardless of which ring I have on. 

As for nursing bras... I think the Bravado bras are made to stretch with you up to 1-2 sizes depending on how large your bust gets after your milk comes in. And speaking of BB's... I've noticed lately that one of mine is definitely bigger than the other... WTH? I hope DH is saving up for that boob job I'm getting at some point! :haha:


----------



## AMM1031

I stopped wearing my ring at about 4/5 months, it was just getting uncomfortable...everything with this pregnancy is that way, having twins is way harder than I thought! I for some reason never hit the nesting stage, so my house is a crazy mess, and its even worse now that I am on STRICT Modified bed rest. I can only be on my feet if I have to,(bathroom, water refill, or something small with my 3 year old) I am 33 weeks and 4 days and having contractions every 2/3 minutes but they let me go home with the promise of bed rest since I have not dialated any yet...I really need to make it to next friday(35weeks)
As for the nursing bras and tanks, everyone is sooo different, I bf my son and I didnt have to buy anything bigger then what I wore for my pregnancy, this time my left boob has grown about 3 sizes and the right one maybe 1 cup size, so I have just been wearing my normal nursing ones from last time. Also I recommend getting some without the underwires, since they told me that will dry up your milk if they are to tight....


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG I totally get this!! My left BB is much fuller looking than my right :rofl: And OH said he would get me that boob job after im done having kids MRS lol. He likes my D-DD's look better than my B cups pre-pregnancy lol. I would be happy with my High School C's TBH. Loved my C BB's and then had darling son and they shrank to deflated B's :cry: and I didnt even BF him. Hoping after this pregnancy some of the fullness will stick around. I can hope right :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

:rofl: my left one is fuller, too! Haha!

DH totally loves the fuller look. I had a full C before, now I'm busting out of a D (at least on the left! LOL!). I have a feeling he'll really push for a full D when I finally get them "done"... but it's definitely in the plans! :)


----------



## MommyH

Ughh this baby has me worried sick right now :( I only felt one movement before bed last night after trying for an hour to get her to kick and so far I feel nothing this morning :( I hate this worry, I never had this worry with my last pregnancy! I put a call into my OBGYN and just waiting on a call back :( I don't understand why this little girl hardly ever moves....I feel like a paranoid freak because as soon as we get to the dr and they put the monitors on me she will freak out and move a ton usually! Hubby was worried last night so he got my stethoscope out and tried listening to her heart beat but we couldn't find anything, I figured it was because of my anterior placenta and all my extra fat padding but now I'm worried its for a worse reason :(


----------



## Mrs.326

MommyH, sorry to hear baby has you stressed out! I'm sure all is fine. Is she moving around at all today or just not very much? If I drink OJ or eat ice cream baby usually goes nuts! Try one of your sure fire foods/drinks that you know will get her moving. Maybe that will calm your nerves some. Keep us posted on what the doctor says!


----------



## Bookity

I'm sure everything is okay MommyH, but defiitely get checked out! Keep us updated!

My left boob has ALWAYS been bigger than the right. And when I was pumping after DD was born I always got nearly 2x more milk from the SMALLER boob. So WEIRD!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow, Bookity! That is strange, I would think it would have been the opposite way. Our bodies are so funny... I mean... we're growing small people in our tummies and producing milk from our breasts! It's all so crazy......


----------



## Bookity

When I was in Motherhood last month getting some bras the attendant working there asked me if I found that the smaller one produced more milk because it happened to her too. So maybe it's not terribly uncommon?? I get it a lot of ladies don't pump, so I'm not sure if everyone could tell if one breast is more productive than another, but since I haven't breastfed from the source, there's probably ways to tell and I don't know!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i'm going guess i am the only ones whose boobs have stayed the same/might of gotten smaller?!!
so strange


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-Sure hope you hear from them soon so you can not worry anymore. Good luck and I'm sure everything will be fine :)

My BBs are huge...I don't even know what size...I have a 36G nursing bra and its rather tight...ridiculous! I'm not ready for them to get even bigger/fuller when she comes. I'm so ready for a breast reduction and lift in a few years!! :D

So I'm getting BH's more and more often and some of them are really strong. A few have woken me up in the middle of the night and my back is hurting almost non stop. I'm definitely SO ready for my body to get back to "normal"


----------



## Bookity

I wish mine hadn't gotten any bigger. These things are so IN THE WAY when I'm trying to sleep. LOL.

Don't worry though, I don't think it means anything as far as milk production. Are you intending to breastfeed?


----------



## Bookity

I scared my husband yesterday, complaining about my back hurting. It varies between the right and left side of about the middle of my back. I can't seem to find a comfortable position when I sit and I have to lie on my back for awhile with my arms up to feel relief. Anyway, he got worried because I had a backache the day my labor started, but I told him that was much lower and this was definitely not the same thing. I asked him if I had to preface all my complaints with "this has nothing to do with labor, but..." and he said that I do! LOL.


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH Im thinking of you!! :hugs:

Today my LO is also being quite. I have felt her roll a little, but not as much as she normally does. It also has me worried but im not sure if I should call since I have felt some movement. 
I am going to pick my son up from school soon, and she is usally really really active while im sitting there waiting on him. If I haven't felt movements by then Im going to be calling for advice.


----------



## Bookity

Definitely important to note when movement is abnormal. Just being still isn't the only thing to worry about. She could just have changed positions and you feel her differently. I had this last week and after a few hours she was moving around just like before!


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, labor is not even on DH's radar right now... he's going to be so clueless when the time comes. We have our parenting class in a few weeks though so hopefully that will help us both prepare. 

You know what's funny about my back pain? everything seems to be more on the left side (my left groin, hip, the left side of my lower back, etc.) and he definitely hangs out more on my right side (so much so that the bump is a little lopsided). As for BH... omg! I just started feeling them a week or two ago and they have been nonstop! I feel like I have them all day every day :shrug: Do BH contractions move baby down?? He's much lower since I started feeling them.


----------



## MommyH

Thank you everyone :hugs: They had us come in to be monitored and as soon as we got there of course i started to feel her move...anyhow they hooked us up and everything was fine, her hr was a little higher than it has been but they assured us she still looked great...I had a TON of contractions while on the monitors that were rather large in scale and they were every 2-3 minutes lasting around a minute! The dr said not to count out a October baby :( boo I really want a November baby but I guess we'll see! She did a quick ultrasound to check my fluid levels and those were great too, she said because of my anterior placenta I could feel even less movement which I already knew. So according to them I am 35 weeks tomorrow and she now wants me in every Wednesday for the rest of my pregnancy to do the fmt (fetal monitor testing) and an ultrasound so that I don't have so much worry :)


----------



## Bookity

Sounds good MommyH! Glad they want to keep an eye on your babe!


----------



## ashleywalton

Glad you got all checked out and that all is well. Also, that's great that you will be able to go weekly now to check on her. I can't believe starting Friday I have my weekly appointments. We're getting close ladies! Hang in there!


----------



## Stephers35

Great news MommyH! Glad your clinic is trying to make sure you're comfortable! My docs office says to do a two-hour test and count movement, blah blah blah. I just shine a flashlight on my belly and she moves. It does worry me almost daily though. Its my girl!

On another note, I am feeling really badly today. For the last 4-5 days random people have been talking about when i'm due. Clearly I popped out significantly and it's obvious that I am due in the near future, but it makes me so mad. I want to scream that I am more than a pregnant woman! I'm still an intelligent, educated and thoughtful person, completely separate from the pregnancy. I'm trying to get over myself as when people say it, they always say congratulations and always have big smiles. People seem to like a pregnant lady. 

So, I'm trying to straighten out my attitude today and be grateful that other people are happy for us as well. BLAH!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay MommyH :happydance: Im happy to hear that.

As I was sitting in the car line waiting to get my son, I had an apple and just like everyday LO started getting all spunky in there! :thumbup: She is such a little brat having me worry all morning for nothing. But I couldn't be happier at the same time.

Mrs.... My pain is left-sided as well. Left middle back, left ribs, left hip. I bet I know why. It's that giant left boob we have :rofl: Our bodies can't compensate for the un-eveness. :haha: That's why we hurt.


----------



## Mrs.326

:rofl: HHHHHHAAAAAAHAHAHAHAA! That must be it!!!! :haha:


----------



## Viking15

:rofl:


----------



## Bookity

:holly: :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Lol :) MommaBarry-Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## MommaBarry

You are ever so welcome!! :thumbup:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

had my appointment today/ HB sounded good. my belly is measuring behind again and i lost three pounds, making my total weight gain only one pound in the last month. i seemed more nervous then she.. she didnt even bring it up? when i did she said you're weight gain is probably just slowing down.. um way to state the obvious.. i did lose 3 pounds! lol

i am still awfully sick and cant breath. worst cold i have ever had! such good timing.

my b-12 is still dangerously low too despite injections. i have white patches on my forearms from it... loss of pigment in my skin.. makes me so upset but i am fdoing everything i can :( :( :(


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry wishful. i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs.326

:hugs: Wishful, I hate you're feeling so terrible... I'm sure losing weight also has to do with the cold you have now. Keep your chin up - you're almost there!!!!


----------



## Bookity

Aw, wishful, colds in pregnancy are the worst! Hope you start feeling better really soon! :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

wishful-So sorry! I did that at the end with my last pregnancy as far as the weight loss goes. I'd either gain nothing or lose a pound a week for about a month(that's when I was going weekly starting at like 32 weeks). 

bugaboo-How'd your appt go yesterday?

Bookity-You go today right? Let us know how it goes!

I'm still getting a ton of BH's and I think I even got a couple of 'real' contractions. I woke up in pain at 4:44am and could barely breathe through the contracton cause it caught me so off guard...It seemed like it lasted fooooorrrrreeeevvvveerrrr...lol. I'm not sleeping hardly at all. I get up to go to the bathroom at least 3 times and then when I get back to bed my husband is snoring and I cannot get back to sleep.


----------



## MommyH

Wishful I hope you feel better soon! Is there anything else they can do about the b12? :hugs:

Ashley I shot up in bed last night and screamed out in pain from a horrible contraction that woke me out of a dead sleep, it was insane! I too am not sleeping much and my daily chores and energy definitely shows it! I wish I could take maternity leave now, I am just exhausted!!


----------



## hollsarena

Ok so I'm feeling really "funky" today:( Started with lots of braxton hicks. The baby wouldn't stop moving...like crazy! Well he has stoped and so have the contractions however now I feel sick to my stomach and really dizzy and lightheaded. I've got a crazy back pain (worse than normal) that makes it hard to even get up and pee. Anyhow someone said I should call my dr. but I always feel like they say "you are pregnant what do you expect?" My friend said sick and dizzy are signs of pre-eclampsia but my blood pressure has been low and I'm not swollen. Am I just over reacting and being a wimp?


----------



## bexxc

i don't think i've felt even one contraction. is something wrong with me?


----------



## MommaBarry

bexxc said:


> i don't think i've felt even one contraction. is something wrong with me?

Not at all!!! I didn't feel one contraction with my first even when I was in labor and didn't know. (that is until they broke my water)

Holls sorry you feel so crudy :hugs: if it's really bothering you I would call my doctor. At least get a piece of mind if anything else.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ladies! and i get a shot for b12 every week and wear a patch. pills are no help for me. and still dangerously low and now seeing affects on my body :(


----------



## MommyH

Bexxc I didn't have by or contractions with my first till I was induced either...this time it's a different story!


----------



## ashleywalton

Bexxc- I agree with these ladies. I didn't know I was having them, my doctor pointed it out to me at my appointment when I was pregnant with my 1st.
wishful-Again, so sorry! Not too much longer! :)
holls-I have been feeling the same. Just don't feel good. But always call if you're worried...


----------



## Bookity

Very normal Bexxc, I didn't feel a single contraction with my first either. By the time I was noticing them in labor I would guess that I was probably already 4 cm dilated (I went to L&D 4 hrs later and was 7 cm).

My appointment today went well. Baby and I are both just dandy, I gained another 2 lbs in 2 weeks. I think I weigh like 5 lbs more than my husband at this point...

The OB I saw this time mentioned that the OB I saw 2 weeks ago suggested an induction and I had refused, so she talked to me about that. After hearing my explaination she is in agreement with me that it's not necessary. I go back in 2 weeks for GBS swab.

I had to decline an invite from my SIL for my niece's 3rd birthday party yesterday because it's going to be on the other side of the state (2.5-3hrs away) and I'll be nearly 36 weeks. I had DD at 36+2 with no warning signs and my OB (from 2 weeks ago) recommends that I not travel too far from home. On top of that DH is woirking that weekend and won't be able to be with me. Too many factors that say it's not a good idea for me. I felt bad for saying no, but I don't really think there was another option. She said she understood, I hope she wasn't just being polite.


----------



## ashleywalton

Bookity-Glad that all is well with you and baby. I completely understand what you are talking about with having to pass on the party. I have missed so much stuff this pregnancy because of being on bed rest or it being right in the middle of the day when its just too hot. I have a party this weekend and another one on the 20th that I'll probably be missing as well. I'm sure they understand.


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies it's been awhile since I popped in.. Been so busy with my shower dr apts nesting washing her clothes etc etc...

How is everyone???

I'm so ready to have her I Ben having a lot of pressure down there and my pelvic bone is killing me went to dr yesterday bc it wouldn't go away and my cervix r not dilated ugh...


----------



## Viking15

I am so sorry you ladies are feeling so crummy. I just have the regular late 3rd tri, feel like a whale, discomfort. :hugs: I don't know what to say about the B12. That's awfully scary. Are you a vegan? If I remember correctly the B12 is hard to get without animal products, but I may be speaking out of my butt. I can't imagine how tired you must feel, Wishful. 
I have my next appt next Wednesday. After that it's once a week! :argh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope all you ladies feel better! 

Holls - If you feel really weird and you are worried I would call up just to get some peace of mind :)


----------



## Coleey

Hope you all feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## bexxc

viking- i'm the same way...just freakin huge and a bit uncomfortable. i feel kinda guilty that so many have it so rough! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone who's struggling right now!


----------



## AMM1031

So I had a dr.app today and she sent me to the hospital to get checked since I have felt less movement in the last few days, needless to say I was there for like 5 hours and everything came back normal...I have been sick too and have been taking Benadryl Allergy and it makes me sleepy so they thing that its making the girls sleepy too, I do feel them, just not all the time like I was. Then again they are pretty large for 34 weeks, they are estimating over 5 lbs already, and there is TWO...I need to make it to 35 weeks to deliever at the hospital I want so I am praying they will hold out. I am only a fingertip dialated so they arernt worried unless I notice anything else that seems out of normal and I have gained a total of 42lbs this pregnancy so far :( I know its healthy but WOW...I have never weighted this much before. 
Hope everyone is doing good, and feeling better soon!


----------



## bexxc

amm- sorry you had to spend so much time at the hospital. better safe than sorry though. i know you'll be able to hold on to those sweet little babes just a little longer.


----------



## Bookity

A week and a day to keep those girls in there AMM! I hope they cooperate! Glad everything is okay with you and the babies.


----------



## MommaBarry

I know it's a day early but here is my 35 week bump! I feel like im smuggling a pumpkin :haha:


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh, momma! you are so stinkin cute! you really do look like you have a pumpkin stuffed up your shirt!


----------



## MommyH

Momma you look great!! I'll upload one as well...


----------



## MommyH

35 weeks tomorrow (they changed my due date to 11/8)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6eafe8a5d8ecf8738e094e04d478e7f3.jpg


----------



## wishfulmom2b

your bumps are so cute!!


----------



## bexxc

i've gained so much weight i feel like i just look like a whale. you guys are so adorable!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you ladies!

MommyH you look great! And now are due dates are the same day again :happydance: (except I get to skip out on that 39th week :haha:)


----------



## MommaBarry

Bexxc I bet your adorbale!! I feel that way about myself....just a giant cow! 

I've gained 37lbs so far :dohh: and I don't see myself stopping until this kidlet hatches. Im sure by the time it's all said and done I will top off at 43-45lbs, meaning Im going to have a bunch to work off. And post c-section it takes FOREVER to lose the weight since your muscles and abdominal nerves have to recover before you can really do much.


----------



## MommaBarry

Sorry for the multiple post lol, But I just noticed that front page has been updated with our next appointments sooo....

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow Ashley :thumbup:


----------



## MommyH

Oh gosh I feel like a whale too and I've LOST over 30lbs...still can't figure that one out! I lost 7lbs a couple weeks ago then yesterday when I went in to make sure Ela was okay they weighed me and I lost another 3lbs :( They don't seem concerned so I'm trying to not be either...Ela is for sure growing, our next growth scan is at 28 weeks and I'm scared to see how big she is then since they tell me she is already in 80th percentile range!! I think feeling like a whale is just part of pregnancy no matter how big or small or how much weight we gain or lose lol


----------



## charlie15

gorgeous bumps ladies! I feel like a whale too Bexxc and have put on about 35llbs maybe more as keeping away from scales!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm at around 35lbs too! it's going to be so hard to work off all this weight with a baby to take care of. i hope bfing helps as much as people say!


----------



## Stephers35

Pumpkin smuggler! :haha:

You two look great! I'll have to see if I can get a decent picture to post. When I take pictures, I don't feel like I look TOO big, but when I am waddling around trying to fit into clothes, I feel massive. I have a short torso, so I am smuggling a bit larger pumpkin.

I have gained at least 40 lbs. I stopped getting on the scale because it was affecting my mood.:growlmad: I will admit that I have not been eating more than I used to, but I have definitely hit up the fast food way too many times. I decided that my body is just going to gain what it needs, regardless of what I do. I too am hoping that B'feeding will help out in the first few months! 12 weeks for FMLA leave used to seem like a long time. Suddenly, it feels like nothing! The only good thing is that it will be winter, so I'll be able to cover up the jiggly parts:)


----------



## Mrs.326

Amen to covering the jiggly parts, stephers! :haha:

MommaB & MommyH you both look GREAT!!! :)

AMM I hope you're able to cook those girls for another 7 days! So exciting :) The race is on... will it be WTB or AMM that pops first??

As for weight gain. I've gained about 30 so far... with 8 weeks to go! YIKES! I hope it slows down a bit here at the end, but I'm not counting on it. There will definitely be a lot of work to do after he's here. I'll have to dust off our elliptical machine and get back to it.


----------



## MommaBarry

I also have a short torso (im only 4'11) and me and the fast food are good friends too Stephers! Hell just food in general!! I can't stop eating and at this point, I don't care. Im a few weeks away from not being able to eat like this anymore and Im already well over the 25 they wanted me to gain so whats a few more right? My doc hasnt said anything to me about the weight gain, but I bet that's because she is pregnant too :haha:

As for clothes, I can't fit into any of my earlier maternity pants (and its got cold here) so I have broke down and became one of those moms that lives in sweat pants :haha: Im not going to spend money on anymore maternity clothes. I would rather save the money to buy clothes after baby gets here cause lord knows im not fitting into my pre-pregnancy jeans (they didnt really fit anyways when I got pregnant)


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB, I have gone through _3_ different sizes of maternity pants! I work in a professional environment so I have to wear slacks to work... I started out in a size 6 maternity dress pant... then moved up to size 8... and in the last 3 weeks I've moved up to a 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went a little crazy buynig pants in the beginning (I had like 5 pair of size 6), but now I have 2 pair of pants, and they're both black... and I usually just wear 1 pair all week long (don't judge... I hate doing laundry and I'm just sitting in an office!) :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Def not judging here!! I do the same thing :haha:

I have to pay for laundry. I only had two pairs of pants, one were jeans and one were capri's. The jeans dont fit so all I have are the capri's lol. So I would wear them until they became to loose or the knees would stick out becuase I had worn them for a week :haha: And now that its cold here I have nothing lol. I only have 5 maternity shirts and 2 of them were tank style so now im stuck with my old jackets and hoodies.


----------



## Stephers35

I started out in a size 6 as well and now am wearing size 10. Pre pregnancy size my tushie! They lie! As of yesterday, the temp dropped about 30 degrees up her, ya know. <---- my best attempt at a Minnesota accent in a post. I have two pairs of jeans that aren't too tight (close though) and two pairs of pants for work. I don't really have any warm shirts, just a couple sweaters to go over my summer shirts. I did get a maternity jacket, but it's sweatshirt material, so Im not sure how good it will be. 

If I make it to my due date, I am going to be freezing my tail off in November! Crossing my fingers that the snow holds off this year:( I'm picturing myself trying to fit into a winter coat that I have no business wearing!


----------



## AMM1031

Nobody is going to judge you wearing jogging pants, I have to live in those and track pants as NOTHING fits me, and as for shirts I have been wearing my husbands who is a larger size(3XLT) and they are just covering my massive belly. This is the last picture I have taken and it was actually last week and I have gained about 4 more lbs since this
33w and 3days
 



Attached Files:







Oct 1, 2012.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, AMM! Love the twin bump :)

Thank goodness I live in TX! It doesn't get cold here until the end of December really, so I should be good to finish out the rest of my pregnancy in the clothes I already have. Although, if it happens to get a bit cooler, I'll just throw on some cardigans. I would love nothing more than to wear sweats and hoodies! Ah, I can just imagine how comfortable that would be right now :)


----------



## Bookity

Believe me Mrs, you won't find any judging here! Preaching to the choir! :haha:

Momma, there is nothing wrong with sweats. I don't want to buy any more maternity things at this point either. The three long sleeve tops I bought months ago, because they were on clearance being that it was summer, are too small for me. I can wear them, but keep tugging the fabric over my bump and that never lasts very long! I have one sweater, but it fits REALLY oddly and I don't like it! Two pairs of jeans and a pair of khakis... if I'm at home I just live in my yoga pants. At least I've been running really warm lately and haven't really found myself wanting sweaters/sweatshirts/jackets much yet. If I do need a jacket it has to be unzipped with belly hanging out.

Oh, sad for me, earlier in the summer I had a pair of non-maternity capris that fit sooo nice under the bump. After I did laundry one day I noticed that there was a giant hole in the butt. My big butt ripped a HOLE, and I was left to wonder how long I walked around like that!:dohh:

I'll be so happy when baby gets here.

Wondering too if WTB or AMM will pop first!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I do love being comfy!! So the sweats and hoodies are not bad, but tonight OH should be coming home from Tulsa and I know he will want to go out and I hate the thought of going some place nice and wearing sweats.


Ah well I guess im going to have to get over myself or end up spending the last few weekends we have before baby sulking over it lol. There is this nice Indian resturant we both LOVE to go to (and ive been craving it) and I told him once baby is here that place is off limits until I am done BF'ing (i love my lamb spicy) so I have a feeling that is where we are headed. DS is at his dad this weekend so its really the last weekend we have alone. The next one will be right around when I am due and I know Im not going to want to travel into the city let alone eat at an expensive resturant. 

AMM you look sooo cute!!! I also steal OH shirts :haha: But I still find myself tugging at them as my belly likes to pop out the bottom

Bookity I would be upset about the pants too :nope: Nothing worse than finding a pair of pants that fit just right only to have them give out!!


----------



## SarahDiener

If you eat a lot of spicy things you can quite possibly eat it spicy while BFing, apparently you should just eat normally, if the baby seems fussy afterwards change something. But if they're fine it all fine!! 
I'm making a big curry right now :)

I havent washed my jeans in ages... but then I mostly wear them when I leave the house and I don't leave the house all that often atm!! :) when I'm at home I just have leggings and some sweat pants :D my DH HATES IT :D:D


----------



## bugaboobaby

Been mia again the last few days. I got a huge surge of energy on tuesday and have been cleaning up a storm. My appt went well. Nothing out of the ordinary. Baby is measuring a week ahead which all my babies did. My 1st weighed 7'11, my second 8'9. MW says this one is well over 5lbs already with 6 1/2 weeks to go. YIKES! Of course that is all estimations, not for sure, still makes me nervous!. I got a prescription for chiropractic care for my poor hips. I can barely walk due to the hip and back pain. They are hoping it helps. we shall see. I gained no weight in the past 2 weeks, but the 2 before that i had gained 6lbs! so they think I evened out a bit. 

Bumps look great ladies! Mine feel so huge. I have a shorter torso, so my babies come straight out, and i dont really get much wider. I look at some 3rd tri bup pics, and think, oh lord! I am as big as that 40 weeker, at 33 weeks! and the stretchies are hitting me this week:( 

As for the pants debate, I bought a 15$ pair of yoga pants from target, and i have lived in them. lol


----------



## annie00

Cute bumps ladies!!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies! I missed a lot since I just got home from my appointment...
First, my appt went well, I guess...lol. I gained another 3 lbs so I've gained like 28 lbs I think. He doesn't seem concerned. Her head is still down but she hasn't engaged. I'm "just carrying her really low." I go back to the doctor weekly now and next week he will check me internally and get that test done (cannot think of the name of it right now). 

And, both of you ladies have great bumps! You both look great! :) 

Mrs-No judging here! I do the same thing...Neither of my maternity pants really fit so I have been wearing my shorts for the most part. It's starting to finally cool off here so I don't know how much longer I will be able to wear them. Shirts are really hard cause I'm so low...I usually wear my husbands shirts around the house but when I have an appt or something I like to wear one of my few maternity shirts. :)

Oh, and yes I did update the front page with our appointments....so let me know when they are ladies :) Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Bookity

My next appointment is Oct. 18th. GBS swab. Can't wait.


----------



## bugaboobaby

My next appt is oct. 17th. my 34 week appt, which i will technically be 35 weeks.:) Then the 31st for my 36 week( really 37 weeks), then weekly after that!!!


----------



## MommyH

Lol bookity!

My next is Wednesday (also gbs test) and every Wednesday after that for the rest of my pregnancy...


----------



## Coleey

Lovely bumps ladies :)

My next appointment is on Monday (8th Oct) and I have weekly appointments after that, eeep!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Stephers35

I go next Tuesday! 36 week appt: First actual "exam," including the GBS swab. Yuckers, but it means we're close!


----------



## bexxc

i don't go in again until the 15th. i was supposed to go next week, but i just couldn't find an appointment he had available that fit my schedule.


----------



## CharlieKeys

LOVELY bumps ladies!! :) You should be proud of them no matter how many lbs we're all putting on :) 

ooooh I think WTB will be first, then AMM and then us lot will eventually start popping! I can't wait to see the birth stories/pictures of all our gorgeous bubbas :) 

Ashley - can you add mine? Have our 36 week check on the 9th October ... thaaaaank you! 

Just noticed my ticker is on the LAST box :shock:


----------



## bexxc

baby shower day!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh Have a lovely baby shower bexxc!!!


----------



## AMM1031

Happy Baby Shower Bexx, Hope you get everything you need!!


----------



## Bookity

Have a great baby shower Bexx!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

No problem CharlieKeys! :)

I'm going to do my best to keep this updated. It's easy now, but once my baby arrives I'm sure it will be slightly more complicated. I want to keep adding to our list our baby's weights and DOB and all that. And, like many of you, I would love to keep in touch with you ladies throughout the next stages :)

Have a great shower! Everyone else have a great weekend! Thank god my mom is around to help sincemy husband is basically going to be sleeping or working all weekend long...


----------



## ashleywalton

CharlieKeys said:


> LOVELY bumps ladies!! :) You should be proud of them no matter how many lbs we're all putting on :)
> 
> ooooh I think WTB will be first, then AMM and then us lot will eventually start popping! I can't wait to see the birth stories/pictures of all our gorgeous bubbas :)
> 
> Ashley - can you add mine? Have our 36 week check on the 9th October ... thaaaaank you!
> 
> Just noticed my ticker is on the LAST box :shock:

OMG I'm on the last box too! Wow! :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

I have an appointment on the 9th too :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Scary isn't it Ashley!!!! No going back now - we're at the end nearly!! :shock:


----------



## Viking15

Um, I'm experiencing a bit of lightning crotch today. Not very pleasant.


----------



## ashleywalton

Sorry Viking. I have that as well. Today my back pain has been miserable and I can't get any relief. I finally took some tylenol. Today has just been a bad day. 10 years ago (at age 17) I lost a really good friend to a drunk driving accident. Can't believe its been 10 years. I was a senior in high school....man....It's just been a bad day.


----------



## MommyH

So sorry Ashley :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you <3


----------



## bexxc

thanks, girls! my shower was FABULOUS! it was so wonderful to have so many friends and family members celebrating our little sprout!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Love that phrase 'lightening crotch' ..... just wondering is that like a burning/electric shock feeling in your crotch area?


----------



## Viking15

Lightning crotch has felt like a shot to my cervix. Kind of a quick electrical buzz like feeling. Unpleasant. It doesn't last very long but may happen frequently. It seems to go in spurts?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i get "lightning crotch" too. its lovely.
whats even more lovely is this stubborn cold that has now left me with tonsil stones. enough already!!


----------



## bexxc

i haven't yet experienced the lovely-sounding sensation of lightning crotch...though when sprout gets hiccups, i can often feel it in my bum! :blush: it isn't painful...just odd!


----------



## Bookity

I feel hiccups in my bum too! So weird!


----------



## bexxc

glad it's not just me! :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Well ladies. I'm in early labor. At hospital now. Contractions are 3 minutes apart. At 1cm. They are keeping me over night to see if there is any cervix change.


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh, ashley!!!!! hope everything goes well tonight! :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck ashley... thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Good luck Ashley! Thinking of you.


----------



## ashleywalton

So after 2 hours I'm 2-3cm and contractions are still 3 ish minutes apart but getting more uncomfortable.


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck!!!!


----------



## charlie15

Oh wow Ashley! just as you thought perhaps! good luck x


----------



## Viking15

Good luck Ashley!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

thanks for the update, ashley. hope you're doing well. :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

Ashley praying for a healthy baby!! Thank you for keeping us updated! :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

A little update to let you ladies know I had my baby girl this morning. Despite surprising us all with her early arrival, she weighed 7lb 9oz! :) My little man is one very proud big brother and we're all so smitten with her :cloud9: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

CONGRATS Coleey!!!! :) 

and GOOD LUCK Ashley!!!! :)


----------



## Bookity

Excellent size Coleey! My first was also born at 36+2! Crazy. Hope you and baby are doing well!

Ashley, praying for healthy baby! Keep us updated! :)


----------



## bexxc

congratulations, coleey!!!! thanks for the update! hope you're all doing well! :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW I was not expecting this is it posts so soon, now im on edge!!

CONGRATS Coleey!!!! SO happy your baby girl is so healthy!! Can't wait to see pics of her!

Ashley still thinking of you!!


----------



## Bookity

I saw a pic of Coleey's girl in her pregnancy journal. Cutie! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Going to stalk your journal now Coleey!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

EEKK!! OMG she is beautiful!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

Def big giant hormonal tears flowing over here :cry:


----------



## hollsarena

I just stalked too...She is BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations Coleey!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh she is precious coleey!!!

i knew this day would come when we would start having our beautiful babies but for some reason i am still overwhelmed LOL i am crying over here!!


----------



## charlie15

Just seen Malin on your journal, she's beautiful, hope you're both doing well x


----------



## Viking15

Congratulations Coleey!


----------



## MommyH

MommaBarry said:


> WOW I was not expecting this is it posts so soon, now im on edge!!
> 
> CONGRATS Coleey!!!! SO happy your baby girl is so healthy!! Can't wait to see pics of her!
> 
> Ashley still thinking of you!!

No kidding right!! I highly doubt I'll be going early WOW didn't realize we would start on the second week of October <3



Coleey said:


> A little update to let you ladies know I had my baby girl this morning. Despite surprising us all with her early arrival, she weighed 7lb 9oz! :) My little man is one very proud big brother and we're all so smitten with her :cloud9: xx

:happydance: congrats congrats congrats :happydance: She is BEAUTIFUL <3



wishfulmom2b said:


> oh she is precious coleey!!!
> 
> i knew this day would come when we would start having our beautiful babies but for some reason i am still overwhelmed LOL i am crying over here!!

Ahhh I'm an emotional mess too!!


----------



## MommyH

ashleywalton said:


> Well ladies. I'm in early labor. At hospital now. Contractions are 3 minutes apart. At 1cm. They are keeping me over night to see if there is any cervix change.

Thinking of you darlin <3 Hope you are doing alright and they are taking good care of you!!


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats Coleey - She's beautiful! 

G'luck Ashely - I hope everything is going well; keep us updated after you've had time to get to know your little one!


----------



## ashleywalton

So been here since 5pm and I havent changed. Contractions and cervix the same. My doctor doesnt want to send me home so he has me up walking. Been up for 30 minutes and losing mucus plug slowly but surely. He thinks once I hit 5cm I'm going to go really fast. Thank you for all the thoughts :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks for the update Ashley!!! You know we are all stalking the thread waiting for you this is it :haha:

Heres sending you fast progress vibes as well as a healthy little one! :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Thanks for the update Ashley! You're going to meet your little girl soon! Yay! I'm going to keep a close eye on the boards today!


----------



## MommyH

I am so not ready to follow in anyone's footsteps but it seems my contractions are not going away today!! I spent 2 hours in the jacuzzi tub and was able to cope and relax through them but as soon as I just got out I'm in so much severe back/stomach pain :( They don't seem to have a pattern just constant pain...could it be something else?? Hubby is napping right now but if they continue until he wakes up we may be heading in to see what's going on...I told him 2 days ago I just had a feeling Ela would be here soon but I hoped I was wrong...now I'm nervous!


----------



## Bookity

Hope Ela waits a bit longer. At 35 weeks, might be best not to wait too long to check it out.


----------



## MommaBarry

Hope it calms down for you MommyH :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Coleey - just stalked your journal and she is absolutely gorgeous! :) Congrats again mama!!

Ashley - hope you have a bit more progress soon :) 

MommyH - Hope your little lady holds on a little bit longer - but Bookity's right get it checked out sooner rther than later :)


----------



## MommyH

Thanks girls <3 I was able to fall asleep off and on for a while and that seemed to calm things down a bit and not just back to normal uncomfortable campiness and bh's...I think I'm in the clear for today but I'll be sure to keep you updated if anything changes! :hugs: to all you mamas!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good to hear it mommyh!!
and thinking of you ashley.. stalking the november threads for news 

:hugs:


----------



## bexxc

coleey- just checked out the pic in your journal. she is breathtaking!!!!! congratulations again!

ashely- hope things are progressing well for you now!

mommyh- glad to hear things have slowed down for you! 

wow! all this activity has spooked me a little and made me realize how unprepared i am for this to be happening so soon!!!! i'd better get to work!


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay ladies. No baby yet. We got sent homeafter 20 hours in L&D. My contractions were 1-4 minutes apart for basically 22 hours but they were not making any change to my cervix. She still has not engaged so they gave me pills for preterm labor that I have to take every 6 hours as long as I'm feeling contractions. They say every pregnancy is different and this one definitely has been. Thank you for all your sweet words and thoughts. I'm slightly disappointed after all that pain and nothing happening but I know its best for her to stay in at least another few weeks. They won't do anything to help me progress until I'm 39 weeks.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sure it's been a very long and frustrating day for you. hope you can get plenty of rest.


----------



## Bookity

Aw, Ashley... That's tough! Sorry things didn't progress. I guess your girl just isn't quite done yet. Hope you can get lots of rest now.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh ashley what a long day for you! hope the meds work and you can get some rest and things quiet down :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. I did get a couple hour nap. It going to be a long process...After about 4 hours I started contracting again...had to wait 2 hours before I could take another pill. I don't know how long this is going to last..so frustrating. I just want to sleep til its time...


----------



## Coleey

Thank you so much ladies :hugs: :kiss: 

More :hugs: for you Ashley, I really hope you can get some much needed rest. It sounds like she's trying hard to make her appearance despite the medicine. Keep us updated lovely :hugs: xx


----------



## Stephers35

Ashely-how frustrating! I am sure you have mixed emotions (as I would!) waiting to meet your new lttle one!

It completely freaks me out that both Ashley and Coleey are due within the same couple of days that I am. Yikes! I still haven't packed a bag and was laughing at DH because he's nervous about that. Guess I should maybe get on that!

I have my first doc appt today that includes an internal exam and I don't wanna! I can't think of anything I want to do less. I'm already so uncomfortable and having trouble walking, etc. I don't want anything added that will be uncomfortable. It should be interesting though considering the first doc thought that I had an extremely short cervix. If that were ever true, the weight of this belly should've knocked out that tiny cervix weeks ago!

OMG-I could complain all day!


----------



## ashleywalton

Coleey said:


> Thank you so much ladies :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> More :hugs: for you Ashley, I really hope you can get some much needed rest. It sounds like she's trying hard to make her appearance despite the medicine. Keep us updated lovely :hugs: xx

Thank you...We will see. So, I saw her pics on your journal! Your baby is adorable! And a great size!!! :) What date was she born? I am going to update the front page with a Baby list :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Stephers35 said:


> Ashely-how frustrating! I am sure you have mixed emotions (as I would!) waiting to meet your new lttle one!
> 
> It completely freaks me out that both Ashley and Coleey are due within the same couple of days that I am. Yikes! I still haven't packed a bag and was laughing at DH because he's nervous about that. Guess I should maybe get on that!
> 
> I have my first doc appt today that includes an internal exam and I don't wanna! I can't think of anything I want to do less. I'm already so uncomfortable and having trouble walking, etc. I don't want anything added that will be uncomfortable. It should be interesting though considering the first doc thought that I had an extremely short cervix. If that were ever true, the weight of this belly should've knocked out that tiny cervix weeks ago!
> 
> OMG-I could complain all day!

Mixed emotions for sure...it was so back and forth the whole time I was there...Good luck at your appointment today. I hope your internal exam goes smooth. Usually it doesn't hurt that bad when you get checked just once...I got checked so many times in a 20 hour period that I am really sore. Ugh. And I am with you...I could complain ALL DAY! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow - I take a weekend off and miss 1 baby and 1 almost baby! Congratulations Coleey!!! Your sweet little baby is absolutely beautiful! And hopefully you've been able to get some rest Ashley. Sorry to hear about your frustrating day, but hopefully you're resting well now. It seems she'll make her appearance very soon :)


----------



## Viking15

Ashley, I'm sorry you had such a rough go of it. I bet you are sore after all of that. I know they were just trying to figure out what was going on, but I can imagine you are sore. I hope that the meds help and she can stay in just a little longer. NICU is no fun for anyone. 

Last night I had a BH contraction that lasted approx 25 minutes long. I drank over 2 L of water yesterday. So I don't think it is because I was dehydrated? I didn't get a nap in yesterday and we walked the dog last night as per usual. They had been pretty much on and off all day. Then when we were about 15 minutes from being done with the walk it started and just never stopped. I jumped straight into the shower when we got home because I wanted to get clean and rest. I guess I should have just rested and then showered after it stopped because it continued the whole shower too. I was kind of freaked out about it. After learning about labor contractions that can stress the baby it was concerning to me that it lasted so incredibly long. Thankfully she did finally move for me and that alleviated some of that fear. However, every time I would get out of bed to pee (very often) another BH would start. Thankfully not the long 25 minute version though. Just about 2-3 minutes. More normal. Is anyone else experiencing this? I finally called the MW office about it this morning and the lady who answered said hydrate and change activity. So I guess I should have just laid down sooner. I wasn't listening to my body I guess. 
I still have some more stuff to buy to be ready so hearing you ladies heading off to deliver is stressing me out. I need to confront the issue and get it done! We are pretty close, but we still urgently need a changing pad for the top of her dresser. So, we need to get on it! 
Is everyone ready? Do y'all have your nurseries finished?


----------



## MommyH

Viking I know exactly what you mean, most of the time mine are just bh and come and go...take it easy and be sure to rest between every activity you do if you can :hugs: I try to do the dishes, sit down for 10 mins, change over the laundry, sit down for 10 mins, etc etc...

I think our nursery is finished and we are ready for our little girl! We have one piece of wall art to put up but I'm waiting for hubby to quit being a lazy ass and help me (can you tell he's annoying me right now grrr! He went hunting this morning while I stayed ome and puked 3 times then got dd off to school came home cleaned the kitchen did dishes, did laundry, s leaned the whole living room, brought in wood since its getting colder, filed away bills, took care of putting my student loan payments on hold while I'm on maternity leave, called to have the guy come out and clean our chimney, fed and walked the dogs and more!!) he walked in and layed down for a nap even though I have a list sitting RIG IN FRONT of him of things that HAVE to be done before the rain/cold starts...I just feel like I'm getting no help and I'm the one who feels like shit kwim?! Ughh sorry that turned into a big rant...our nursery is ready and that's what the moral of the story was...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

our nursery is complete too! we have some frames to put up but i decided to wait until after his newborn shoot to add pics :) i should upload some pics!

meeting our sons dr today for an interview... i hope he is easy to talk to because i kind of clam up during things like this lol


----------



## Viking15

MommyH, you make me feel lazy. I have done absolutely nothing more than make breakfast today and meet with a pediatrician for an interview. The interview went well and I think we will just go for it. She is super close to home and seems to be on the same page as us regarding health care for the baby. She came recommended to us by a friend. So, I don't see the harm in just going with her. I can't muster up the energy to find someone else. Otherwise I've been in bed. Since every single time I got up over night and early this morning a BH would start again I didn't sleep all that well. I just don't feel like doing anything. I am tired and lazy.


----------



## Mrs.326

I wish I was in bed! I'm actually thinking of asking my boss if I can head out a little early so I can spend some time at home with my pup... she's not doing very well and I'm a mess just thinking about her at home by herself. It's stressing me out!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh Mrs :hugs:

I wish we could get a pediatrician but we have no clue what our insurance situation for this LO is going to be. I have insurance but since im not technically working im not sure if I can add her to mine, not to mention I will no longer work for the company as of Jan and will lose my healthcare coverage. OH does not have insurance through his company since they are smaller as of right now. But I can imagine it will be so expensive once it is offered that he wont be able to afford to have. If I have to apply for state insurance for her I cant do so until she is born, or at least I dont think. SO.... when we go to the hospital we really have no clue what to tell them in regards to who her pediatrician is.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh that stinks, MommaB. Can you call the state and get answers from them prior to her birth?


----------



## MommaBarry

I'm not sure Mrs....But really it is the only option I guess I have. I really dont want to have to use state insurance, but she has to have her check-ups and vaccinations. I know as of right now they will not let me apply for it for her since 1) she has no social and is not here yet and 2) I have insurance coverage. I just know from others the proccess of getting help through the state takes FOREVER and I dont want her to miss her one week follow-up because of this. I am also going to chat with my HR person here in the next few days to see if it is possible to add her to my coverage (they dont know im not coming back) since it is a change in status.

I really need to get the ball rolling since it looks like we are all on edge as to who is going to go next.

Did you get to take off from work MRS?


----------



## charlie15

just read your post Ashley, sorry it's all been so frustrating and no baby, but a few more weeks would be good. Hope you've got some rest and recuperation after all of that!

I'm majorly uncomfortable at the mo as bubs has totally dropped, ouch my pelvis, i didn't think it was possible to walk this slow!! and each time I walk I get BH too Viking, some times it feels like one long BH, i'm sure it's not and they're coming and going without me noticing and each day I feel like they're increasing all the time. I think it's just our bodies getting ready for the real deal, but i was a bit freaked out by them yesterday as nothing seemed to get rid of them!

mommy H sorry you're feeling let down by your OH, hope he gets his act together soon! Mine's been up internal scaffolding trying to paint our stupidly awkward hallway all day, almost finished!


----------



## bugaboobaby

MommaB - I would say call your local health services office and just ask. I know we don't live in the same state, but the coverage in Wa covers all kids services. Up until the age of 19. it isnt the most ideal, but it is what we work with with our kids as I am not working and my DH's work insurance doesn't cover anyone but him. I have never had any issues with the state insurance at all either. I believe with children and newborns they make insurance available right away. But like I said, probably is different where you are. It can't hurt to call and get the answers though :)


----------



## MommyH

Managed to get him up and he took apart the pellet stove and cleaned it out and flushed the chimney and got that all ready for winter :) Now he's off to pick up our daughter and take her to cheer camp and swimming lessons and he said he would have dinner ready when I got home (I have to take off to the salon for a couple clients this evening) so I suppose he is off the hook for now...but his ones do list is growing bigger and he better get on it or his days off with the baby will be full of chores not snuggles lol


----------



## Bookity

Hubby and I had a dentist appointment today. Took advantage of MIL watching DD and did some shopping at Babies R Us. So now we have a dresser and nightstand on order. The crib we want is out at the warehouse and won't be in for like 5 weeks (then another 1-2 weeks before the store gets it). Good thing Vanessa won't actually need to be in the crib for a while. She'll be in bassinet for a couple months and probably in the pack n play for the most part for the first year.

Think we're going to go to Burlington soon to check out bedding sets. There was one at BRU that we really liked, but hopefully I'll find one at Burlington that I like just as much for cheaper.

Also bought a couple more pairs of yoga/lounge pants at TJ Maxx. I should be set for my hospital bag as far as clothes for me now.

Oh and Toys R Us we got really cute sweaters for Vanessa and DD, so they'll be similar, but not matchy, so cute!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

liked babys dr a lot. made us feel comfortable and stressed to call whenever we wanted and he promised not to get annoyed lol. they have hours on Saturday and Sunday and a place close by to the office that you can go until midnight which cuts down on ER visits. it costs as much as an office visit so thats really nice! i told him i had to FF and he was very understanding.

MRS i hope your dog gets better... sick animals is so tough :( :(


----------



## bexxc

we went to speak with the first pediatrician we were looking at yesterday and we were NOT impressed. next we're trying a family practice doctor recommended by a coworker of mine. hope we connect a little better with this one.


----------



## Stephers35

I can't imagine interviewing pediatricians. You ladies are on top of everything! After looking through a lot of reviews, we'll be going with a larger clinic. The actual doc won't visit us in the hospital; our girl will get checked out by the practitioner on duty. Since I have a huge trust issue with docs to begin with, I'm not concerned with who it is. We'll see how that goes. I'm more worried about finding child care for when I go back to work.

My doc visit was ok. Very uncomfortable. I'm not a fan of the cervical checks. Who would be though! Doc said that baby girl is head down and that I am 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. I know what all of that means, but I also know that those numbers don't mean much as far as progress is concerned. I did get told to start taking an iron supplement every other day though...apparently I am now very low:(


----------



## MommaBarry

Wishful your doctors office sounds like a dream come true!!

Bexxc, I used a family practice doc with my son and loved him!! He had a son one month older than ours so it was nice to chat with someone who knew exactly what we were going through. I liked the idea of my son being able to see him his entire life as well if he wanted to without being cut off at 18 like most pediatricians do.

Once we get our insurance situation figured out we will be going to a family practice with a doctor that has peds as his/her main focus


----------



## AMM1031

Stephers, be thankful that you are only having one and the cervical checks just started, I have been getting checked since week 29 and I have to take 3 iron pills A DAY...be warned they make your poop black...tmi but a little werid
I have an appointment tomorrow at 2:30pm est for my 34 week and 4 day checkup!


----------



## MommyH

I have my 36 week appt tomorrow at 9am pst...not sure if they will do an internal or not? I'm assuming they will do the gbs swab though? Fun fun...guess I should get the bathroom and trim things up since its a bit out of control I'm sure :rofl: I know I will be put on monitors and have a quick ultrasound to check fluid levels...love seeing her chubby face!


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck at your appointment today MommyH :thumbup: Can't wait to hear your update!

All week long but especially Last night and this morning having tons of pains in my cervix! Ouchie they stop me dead in my tracks!!!! I'm honestly going to be disappointed if when I go to the docs on friday they say my cervix is shut up tight and not getting ready. This pain better not be for nothing :haha:


----------



## Stephers35

Checks since week 29? BOOO! The gbs swab wasn't bad and the fact that the doc was checking to see where the girl was, made the check tolerable. I'm not looking forward to weekly checks however; no good! My doc won't do any ultrasounds to check on things until I hit week 41. I would love to see Amara's chubby face!

On a funnier note, when the doc was checking, baby girl punched her hand twice. The doc looked at me like something really bad was happening and then started laughing. She said she's never gotten a right hook during a cervical check before. Way to go Amara! Definitely my girl!


----------



## MommyH

Lol that is too funny Stephers! 

Didn't sleep much here...I wake up and it feels like my stomach is going to burst! It's so tight and huge and it hurts to try to roll over, anyone else have this feeling?


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Did you get to take off from work MRS?

I sure did! :) My boss was so sweet about it. Didn't give me a hard time or ask any questions, he just said "I understand, go home and be with her". I was just a nervous wreck because I imagined her stumbling around, falling on the cold tile, and getting stuck there until someone came home to get her... which was not the case at all - Thank goodness!! She was exactly where I had left her yesterday morning and so happy to see me when I walked in. I picked her up and put her on the couch with me and we snuggled and watched HGTV together... I'm getting in as many snuggles as I can b/c I know I may not have many more chances. We started the steroids this morning though so I'm praying it will work! (for those that don't know - our dog has lost most of the function in her legs and can barely walk anymore. Vet says it's likely a central nervous system disease brought on by cancer or a tumor. We don't know for sure and probably won't know as the diagnostic testing necessary for a diagnosis costs between $2,500 and $5,000! And she's 9... We're trying steroids as a shot in the dark treatment in hopes the problem is just spinal inflammation). 

I think baby is finally starting to drop a bit. I still have a ways to go, but the pressure in my hips/pelvis is much more intense now. This morning I had menstrual like cramping... wasn't BH, but more cramp-like. Is that common at 33 weeks?

ps - sorry for the novel :)


----------



## bexxc

i've started to have menstrual type cramping on and off too. i'm not sure if it's normal, but at least you're not alone!


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs Im so happy for that update!! I was honestly scared that since you hadnt replied something may have happened.

My fingers are still crossed for the shots helping!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Totally normal on the menstrual type cramps. I have been having those since week 33 and I swear some days AF is coming. It has been so bad the last few days I have ran to the bathroom to "check" just like with AF. But its more of the clear watery discharge.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks, MommaB! I'm hopeful they'll at least improve the quality of her life for whatever time she has left. I just want her to be comfortable. She was my first "baby" and I'm really attached.

And that's exactly what I'm experiencing with these menstrual-like cramps... Glad to know I'm not the only one!! And I guess 33 weeks seems to be spot on with when you start feeling it... I was terrified it was the onset of real contractions, and I am SO not ready for that yet!


----------



## MommyH

Our appointment went good :) Ela looks and sounds great, I grew 3cm in fundal height but measure perfect for 36 weeks! They did the gbs swab, not bad at all, but said they don't do cervical checks till 39 weeks unless they suspect something is wrong or think I'm in labor...that kinda sucks, I am too impatient I wanna know lol Oh well, she will be here before we know it <3 I had a ton of mid size contractions while being monitored then one massive one that threw the reading off the chart and holy cow it brought back labor pain memories!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Glad to know all is well with Ms. Ela :) Can't believe they won't do cervical checks until 39 weeks though! She could be here by then.


----------



## bexxc

glad everything's lookin good mommyh!!!


----------



## Viking15

Mrs, I am so sorry about your dog. I'm super attached to mine and I know I would be crying buckets of tears in your position. I hope they can help your furbaby. I'm so glad your boss had some compassion and let you go home. :hugs: 

I also had a MW appt today. I've gained more weight :shy: I guess this is what happens when you start indulging in fall treats like a pumpkin scone ( halfsies with my BFF), pumpkin spice kisses, candy corn, apple crisp. Ugh. It's all so yummy! I want to make pumpkin bread too! And I probably will. The MW measured me and said I'm measuring right on for fundal height but didn't announce the number. A friend is dying to know the size of the baby so I asked if she could tell and she guessed 5.5-6 lbs. that is really disturbing after all the weight I have gained, but I would rather she not be 9lbs! I told her about my failed cervix check. That I couldn't even reach it. So she agrees with me. That I'm not even close to going into labor. It will probably be 41 weeks + for me. She asked me to get an exercise ball to sit and bounce on. She also suggested evening primrose oil capsules, and sage essential oil to put into almond oil to rub on my tummy. She also suggested anise but whole foods didn't have it. I will probably order some online. The oils were to help trigger contractions. I guess that's about it. Back next week.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: Mrs - hope your dog gets better


----------



## destynibaby

had my 36 week appt today! anddd im on bedrest. :(
blood pressure has been high for several weeks and today it was 140/100!!! then after chilling out for a while and they took it again it went to 138/90. so they said i could go home but I BETTER relax. 
did the GBS test...was quick and easy
and a cervical check.. anddd im 1cm dilated!!!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

destynibaby said:


> had my 36 week appt today! anddd im on bedrest. :(
> blood pressure has been high for several weeks and today it was 140/100!!! then after chilling out for a while and they took it again it went to 138/90. so they said i could go home but I BETTER relax.
> did the GBS test...was quick and easy
> and a cervical check.. anddd im 1cm dilated!!!!!!

sorry about bedrest :hugs: 
9 more cm to go!! haha


so TMI i am having some itching on my outer labia. its not constant and no discharge but its uncomfortable when it hits. wondering if i should go in to make sure its not a YI or VB. i've had a YI and it feels nothing like this, but i guess i am not a dr. my next appointment is not until the 17th.:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.326

<3Thank you, ladies<3 

Viking - you still have a few weeks, hopefully you'll go into labor naturally before or right at 40 weeks. Keeping my FX'd for you!

Destyni - sorry to hear about bedrest :( that's a bummer, but listen to your doctors and rest, rest, rest! And yay for already being dialated a bit... even if it is just 1cm, at least it's something!

Wishful - I'd definitely bring it up to your doc, especially if you notice it happening more frequently. No sense in being uncomfortable for no reason, I'm sure they can prescribe something!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i will def bring it up.. i have my cervical check anyways so she can take a swab but if it gets worse i am calling tmrw! not the place you want to be itchy :(


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> not the place you want to be itchy :(

Amen!!


----------



## AMM1031

I had my 35 Week checkup today and she said that everything is right on track, I am measuring at 44 weeks and have put on about 38lbs now...she said I should be thankful things are going so well with my pregnancy and the only thing I have complained about it my HEARTBURN and some swelling, but I am on modified bed rest so that helping with the swelling and she said to try and cut out anything that has acid. And to seperate my liquid and food intake, so dont drink while I eat a meal...next week I have a growth scan and they said that we get to pick a date for the c-section....whoo hooo getting closer!


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay AMM! I'm so jealous you've only gained 38lbs with TWINS! ... I've nearly gained that much with just the one. Can't wait to hear your next update :)


----------



## Bookity

Getting to pick your babies' birthday AMM! Excited for you, and glad you haven't had too much to complain about!


----------



## bexxc

amm- that's so exciting! can't wait to hear what date you set for their arrival!


----------



## AMM1031

Well getting to pick their birthday is the first step, but my dr said that in the twenty years that she has been delivering babies, only 1 time has someone picked a date and made the actually date they picked, usually they come before that on their own, I am hoping that they come around the 24th or 25th of Oct. I would like to be home for my birthday and to see my husband take our son out trick or treating this year, even if I cant go because of the twins.
The 38lbs I have gained is all out front and makes my back hurt, it has to be all baby weight, but the dr told me that I was doing great and to just think that everything will be over within three weeks and then I will forget EVERYTHING about my pregnancy. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm fairly certain I had a contraction last night... literally the worst pain I've felt in my life. I almost had DH take me to the hospital. It was just 1 intense one and another smaller one about 10 minutes later. Normal at 33 weeks or should I be concerned??

As for my pup - the steroids are AMAZING! She's walking and running and playing!!! She actually greeted me at the door yesterday when I got home from work (which is just amazing consiering she could only stand with assistance before then). I'm in awe... Just so happy she's feeling better! Not sure how long it will last, but feeling much better now :)


----------



## Bookity

Happy for your dog Mrs! I hope the steroids keep doing their thing! It's so hard to take when a beloved pet is sick, especially when you have all the other hormonal pregnancy stuff going on. We had to put our cat to sleep in July and it was hard! Especially since I hadn't spent much time with him since DD was born August last year. I felt like I was abandoning him. :(

I wouldn't worry about the contractions unless they come more regularly. I would certainly mention it at your next appointment though. If your visits are like mine they are asking around this time at every visit if you have had any contractions.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i wouldnt be concerned MRS, one or two contractions are normal. i use to get more then that in a day when i was like 24 weeks... now i get none! strange.
so glad to here about your pup! we had to put down our puppy last year because of his hips, but steroids helped for a longgg time. hope it continues!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks, Bookity. I've given my doc a call and waiting for a call back now from her nurse. I'm sure they'll just tell me to wait until tomorrow at my appointment to discuss, but I think I had another dull contraction (only about a minute). Praying it's nothing and I don't get put on bedrest or anything. Can labor be stressed induced? I wonder if worrying so much over my pup has kick started this?? 

And sorry to hear about your cat :( I have never been so attached to a pet before (all pets before this one were family pets that I never got super attached to) so I never imagined it would be this hard. I'm sure he didn't feel like you were abandoning him, they know they're loved even when they're not getting as much attention.


----------



## Bookity

I wasn't as attached to him as some of my previous pets because we hadn't had him as long. I still felt terrible though. He started losing weight after DD was born. I think he was depressed about not getting as much affection as he used to. He was a big kitty (like 13 lbs) and was 8 lbs before we put him down... Poor thing. It'll be a few years before I want to have another pet.

I don't know about stress being a factor in labor. I bet you could hear from google that it is though! ;) Google will tell you anything to scare you. Just talk to your doc about it and get the FACTS! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks for your response too, Wishful. I didn't see it before. Crazy you were contracting at 24 weeks!

Agreed, Bookity. I'm going to ask for the facts :) I actually just tried googling and immediately closed my browser... so much conflicting information on the main search page, I can only imagine what I'd be diving into if I read some of them :haha:


----------



## MommyH

34 weeks <3

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/671e6d78e8810e3feee087dabcb06c61.jpg

36 weeks today <3

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/fefa172eaa54eb8a6cf861ff8d37d5b4.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/079f65e4f68353eee1f4c7ff69055e2f.jpg


----------



## Mrs.326

Looking great, MommyH! Just one more week until you're FULL TERM! :thumbup:


----------



## SarahDiener

So happy for you and your pup Mrs!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs.-So happy your dog is doing better :)

MommyH-You look great!

As for me, the medication is meant to slow contractions and I take it every 6 hours. It has only been working for the first 3 hours and then I feel them again. Nothing STRONG yet just more like cramping and braxton hicks again. I started losing my mucus plug yesterday. Every time I went to restroom it was there. Last night it started being tinged with pink or red blood. So, my body is still getting ready for labor regardless of the medication. I go to the doctor tomorrow morning and curious what he says...


----------



## Mrs.326

According to your ticker you'll be full term tomorrow, Ashley. Is that correct? If so I wonder if they'll continue to keep you on the meds or if they'll just let it happen. Keep us posted & Good luck!!!


----------



## Bookity

sounds like it's happening on meds or not!!


----------



## Bookity

Looking good MommyH!


----------



## MommaBarry

Looking good MommyH :thumbup:

Ashley I'm going to predict your little lady is here by Monday, if not then im gussing no longer than the end of next week!! Yay to being full term tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

Yes, Mrs. I'll be 37 weeks tomorrow. I do not know how long they plan to keep me on the medication cause obviously its helping a little but not much. They did tell me when I was released that I could still go into labor with the medication because its only meant to slow contractions not stop labor. Another thing my doctor did say was that I might be slow to get to 4 or 5 cm but then I'm probably going to go really fast. That really scares me cause it takes 45 minutes or longer to get to the hospital....aaaahhhhh!!


----------



## MommaBarry

That's my fear too!! I live 45 minutes away from my hospital as well and they will only take me if my water breaks, or im having regular contractions before my c-section date. They don't care if im dialated of not though. But as some of you mommas know once your water breaks things can happen fast, and im afraid they wont have time to get me into surgery.


----------



## ashleywalton

Yeah MommaB-We are definitely thinking she is trying to make her way out :) Lol...
Let's just hope we both make it in time!! I hope when we go in my husband is home already cause if not I have to wait an extra 20 minutes or so til he gets home from work...


----------



## bexxc

wow...you ladies all live as far away from the hospital as i do! we do have a hospital that's about 10 minutes away, but its...erm...less than desirable.


----------



## Mrs.326

We're 45 minutes from our hospital, too, and until last night when I had that wild contraction I never gave it much thought. I can't imagine feeling like that AND getting bounced around in the car for 45 minutes! Oh lord... what did I get myself into???


----------



## Bookity

You poor ladies and your long drives. My hospital is like 5 minutes away (and that's with traffic!). I feel pretty confident I can get there in time.


----------



## Mrs.326

Bookity, I would think your chances are pretty good that you'll make it in time :) hehe


----------



## Bookity

I'm past the point now where I would need to go to the hospital that's an hour away. If I'd gone really early, my hospital here doesn't have a NICU to handle babies with lots of problems. I think at this point a 34 weeker wouldn't be too much trouble. Though I'm pretty sure I'll at least get 37 weeks out of this one and probably more.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Looooking good Mommyh!!

eeeek Ashley!! I agree I think she'll be here by Monday too :)


----------



## Stephers35

Lots of babies on the way! My due date was changed to one day ahead..but I am going by the original date that I am still 37 weeks tomorow. I can't believe I've made it this long. Its so hard to fathom. I honestly thought it would take a long time to get pregnant and then at 17 weeks we thought my cervix was failing and now we are 20 weeks later with zero risk factors. I am truly blessed beyond comprehension. 

It's also been such a plessure to share both the good and the bad with you ladies. Seems people really do forget what it's like to be pregnant and that it isnt always the most wonderful thing in the world!


----------



## Mrs.326

Amen, Stephers! I think we're all pretty blessed :) And I'm so glad things have worked out as well as they have for you this pregnancy... I can imagine it is hard to talk to someone who has had zero issues their entire pregnancy when you feel like you've been through so much. Thankfully, I haven't had too much to complain about, but I will never take that for granted and thank you all for allowing me to be a part of such a humbling experience by sharing in this time with you!

P.s. looks like we'll have some baby announcements over the weekend!! I usually take the weekends off BNB, but I don't think I'll be missing any time this weekend... can't wait to hear all of the exciting news!


----------



## Bookity

Who wants to make guesses as to how many new babies by Monday?? I know there will be 3 for sure! LOL. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

3 for sure! :) I'm trying to decide whether or not Ashley will go into labor by then... hmmm.... ;)


----------



## Bookity

Yes, that's my question too...


----------



## MommyH

So excited to see new babies this weekend!!

Stephens your post made me tear up, totally deserves a big fat huge :hugs: I couldn't agree more <3


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: Stephers :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh stephers you made me all emotional! i am so grateful for BnB... you girls have been great.. i am beyond excited to start seeing our beautiful babies and reading our labor/delivery stories!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Anyone heard any updates from WTB?


----------



## bexxc

i can't wait to hear about/see all the new little ones!!!! i'm so excited!


----------



## Bookity

MommaB, Mrs, & Ashley... How went the appointments?? Or maybe you haven't gone yet.


----------



## Mrs.326

Bexx, WTB posted a picture in her pregnancy journal of Scarlett :) So sweet! You'll have to go check it out. 

I have my appointment in a few more hours. I wonder if they'll book a final scan?? Hmm...


----------



## Bookity

My OB doesn't do anymore scans. I just have to wait until the big day.


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's a link to WTB's pregnancy journal: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...three-gummy-bears-pregnancy-triplets-120.html

Bookity - they typically don't do anymore scans in my office either, however sometimes they'll sneak one last scan in and the nurse and I have become close over this pregnancy so I'm hoping she'll help me out a little :)


----------



## Bookity

Oh that's cool. Wish I could get a sneaky peak scan too. I'll be content with waiting though. Kinda hoping there's just a few weeks left for me, but know it could be as many as 7/8... Boo!


----------



## Mrs.326

At max I have 7.5 weeks left (yes, I counted a half week... every day counts! LOL), but I'm hoping... _praying_... he comes before then. I hope none of us have to see the other side of our 40 weeks, I know that has to be miserable!


----------



## bexxc

i start my mat leave a week from today! i can't wait to not have to drag myself out of bed at 5 am and be on my feet all day! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

Lucky you, Bex! That's great :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Got back from the docs and I am 1cm dialated, 50% effaced and baby is engaged :happydance: All that pain ive been going through was not for nothing! :thumbup:

BP was concerning to her though so they took it twice. She said that at my appointment next week if my BP was still high, they may talk about taking baby sooner. :saywhat:


----------



## MommaBarry

Bexxc this is going to seem wierd, but I woke up around 3am and said outloud Bexxc is going to be next :haha:


----------



## MommyH

bexxc said:


> i start my mat leave a week from today! i can't wait to not have to drag myself out of bed at 5 am and be on my feet all day! :happydance:

I am so jealous!!! I about passed out yesterday while putting highlights in my clients hair, I had to leave for a few and go sit down and have some water...I wish I was done already but just a couple weeks left!



MommaBarry said:


> Got back from the docs and I am 1cm dialated, 50% effaced and baby is engaged :happydance: All that pain ive been going through was not for nothing! :thumbup:
> 
> BP was concerning to her though so they took it twice. She said that at my appointment next week if my BP was still high, they may talk about taking baby sooner. :saywhat:

I hope your bp straightens out!! Yay for progressing already even if you are having a cs!! I worry I'm going to be the one to go over....I don't wanto be induced I want the patience to wait it out but I feel so done already and another month feels like forever!!


----------



## Mrs.326

MommyH!!!!! That's so scary! :hugs: to you! I hope you don't have another episode like that. Take care of yourself and Ms. Ela!


----------



## charlie15

Thanks for the link Mrs, Scarlett is gorgeous!

Big yey for mat leave Bexxc, can't believe that you are still teaching so late, really tough!

good to hear you're progressing Momma B...we don't get any cervical checks until we're in likely labour over here. So I'm hoping I'm like you and my pains haven't been for nothing!


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's who I think is in a race for next to pop...

Ashley, MommaB, Charlie, and AMM... I might be leaving someone out, but I see those 4 going soon :)


----------



## AMM1031

I had an NST today and the girls look great, bp was fine, but was having contractions, they said it could be my uterus is getting ready and it was irratated. I was checked 2 days ago and im soft, but still closed and long, so they said maybe next week. I go back on Tuesday for a dr app. at 10:30(get to schedule my section) and a nst at 2:00pm and then on Wednesday I have my last growth scan to find out how big these girls are averaging right now, and then hopfully the week after we will have some babies!! I am hoping by the 25th of Oct. 
Good Luck to everyone


----------



## SarahDiener

I know a bunch of people due on the 25th :) Seems like a good date to me!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had a dream that i was last in the group to give labor!! iam due the 11th so i couldnt be but i was still so upset haha

as of today, 30 days!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Quick update since Im on my phone. Still no cervix change and babys head isn't even engaged. I have to continue taking medication for contractions. I don't even know anymore. I just wanna sleep til she's here...


----------



## MommyH

Sorry Ashley :( I feel the same wa...'just tell me when it's over' lol

Anyone know when you should notify your dr about swelling? Yesterday and today I am super swollen in my legs feet and hands :( not sure if its something to worry about or call them about? I just saw them Wednesday but I wasn't swollen at all....not having many contractions last few days though so that's good...just didn't know when swelling becomes an issue?


----------



## Bookity

MommyH!

From About.com

_When swelling is sudden or extreme, or found in not only the legs and feet, but face and hands, it can be something serious. You should report this type of swelling to your midwife or doctor immediately. You should also report swelling that does not go away after many hours of rest. If you're at a higher risk for complications that include swelling like preecclampsia your practitioner should have explained what you are looking for and when it needs to be reported.

Whenever you're concerned about your swelling or other medical questions, never hesitate to talk to your doctor or midwife.
_

Better safe than sorry, probably should give your dr a call.


----------



## Bookity

Ashley, hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## bexxc

MommaBarry said:


> Bexxc this is going to seem wierd, but I woke up around 3am and said outloud Bexxc is going to be next :haha:


wow! crazy! i wonder...


----------



## MommyH

Thank you bookity!! It usually goes away over night but hasn't for the last couple of days so I'm gonna head home and elevate my feet above my heart for a couple hours or maybe just an hour, if that doesn't work I'm gonna call the dr!! Thank you so much for the info, I was too scared to google lol


----------



## Bookity

It is good to avoid google. I had a feeling it might be something you should check out, but googled to be sure. Really, whenever you aren't totally sure if everything is okay, you shouldn't hesitate to call the dr/nurse line. That's what they are there for!


----------



## MommyH

That's true...I just hate being a bother if its a silly question and I just don't know better I guess...I feel like the p.i.t.a. patient....


----------



## charlie15

Mrs.326 said:


> Here's who I think is in a race for next to pop...
> 
> Ashley, MommaB, Charlie, and AMM... I might be leaving someone out, but I see those 4 going soon :)

I don't know, i would have said Ashley and definitely not me as i think this could go on for weeks especially being my first, but woke up this morning with period pains, which is a first for me this pregnancy. I don't know, it's hard with your first as you really don't know what is what and I think these symptoms can go on and on with your first, so who knows! I've had no show or anything and really I'd like bubs to stay put for another week though and then I'm good to go!!

Mommy H, has your swelling gone down at all??


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: Ashley - I really hope something happens for you soon :( It can't be nice having all these contractions and no progress :(


----------



## MommyH

No it hasn't it is still there...hubby didn't get off work till 1am though and I didn't want to call someone over to watch our daughter...I feel like they would laugh at me, it's not horrible it's just more than I'm used to (but I've also had much worse in my life-not in this pregnancy though) and I think maybe its normal for being in my last few weeks? I'll take a picture in the morning (it's 4am here right now-couldn't sleep) and get your opinions if its worth calling in about :)


----------



## ashleywalton

The pain of the contractions basically go away once I take the medication. My body is just so sore. Im definitely ready. MommyH- If you have any swelling in your face Id definitely get checked out. Or if you have a way to check your own blood pressure do that to make sure its normal. I had pre-e with my first and my swelling was beyond bad in my feet ankles hands and face. 
Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## MommyH

Haven't had any on my face thank goodness! Took a pic but hubby said they weren't bad at all (he has seen them bad lol) so I think just a worrier ;)


----------



## AMM1031

So I was having some contractions last night while at a church function, was drinking a ton of water and sitting in a comfortable chair, but swelled really bad, came home and tried to sleep..I think I woke up basically every hour totally uncomfortable. Today I am having a few every hour but not enough to worry yet, but my feet are swollen still, so I think when my hubby gets home we are going in to get checked just to be sure. Also woke up with a slight headache.....
Have a great weekend


----------



## bexxc

hang in there, amm! you're doing great! :thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

Hope everything's well AMM!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hang in there AMM!!


----------



## MommyH

I'm having tons of low back labor pain today but its it coming in phases just steady solid pain and cramping :( so ready to get this over with!!

Amm I hope you get some answers and its nothing serious :hugs: when will hubby be home?


----------



## bexxc

you're not alone mommyh! i woke up with terrible back pain at 6am and couldn't get back to sleep. i've been pretty comfortable this whole time, but i'm really starting to feel it today!


----------



## MommyH

Ughh its terrible! I hope we both get some relief soon bexxc :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

me too! i think it may be here for awhile for me though. it seems as though sprout has found a comfy new position because i'm feeling movement in way different places than i was just yesterday.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my pain is in the middle of my back and it is unbearable today. :(


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: sorry wishful. maybe a warm bath?


----------



## AMM1031

Hubby came home and I went and layed down for awhile, still having some contractions but not as bad, my back is killing me and my feet are still swollen but I am going to wait it out for now, I am ready to deliver now at 35 weeks but want to wait for a few more symptoms to show before I go back, I am going to try and eat something spicy for dinner and hubs and i are going to dtd tonight so maybe tomorrow will be more intense contractions and they would be willing to take them, I know its still kinda early but they are well over 6lbs each so I am not too worried yet.


----------



## MommyH

Wishful I have the same pain in the middle and then mine radiates to my sides and around to the front like super strong period cramps....I just don't see it as contractions because I'm not getting tightening up high and its constant not come and go like contractions are...

Amm I hope all your hard works moves things along!! I can't even imagine dtd right now at this point lol


----------



## Coleey

:hugs: Ladies, hope you find some relief soon, warm baths/showers really do help. 

Just keep an eye on everything as your body can surprise you. My contractions were much different this time than they were with my son, the pain was mostly in my back and she was facing the right way. xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls... i took 3 hot showers today.. and rested a lot. still in agony but what can you do??? i really hope i don't go overdue...my body has had it!


----------



## AMM1031

Spent the afternoon in the hospital being monitied for contractions, had a few REALLY good ones that brought me to tears and alot of smaller but over 50, so they said I am in pre labor, so I can go anytime since my body is getting ready now. 
YEah for babies!!!


----------



## bexxc

babies!!!!!!!!! i can't wait to meet them!


----------



## MommyH

Yay amm that's so exciting!! I Know you are ready to be done, I can't wait to see them!! Are they keeping you at the hospital or did they let you go home?


----------



## AMM1031

THey let me go home for now because they werent quite steady enough for them and they werent making me dialate in the 4 hours we were there, so they said I can go but more than likely they would see me within the week to have babies!! I go back on Tuesday for a dr app. and another NST so I will know if the contractions and the back pain is working something out..


----------



## Bookity

Yeah for babies!!! Another due date group I'm part of on a different site, one of the mommas just over 37 weeks posted last night that she's in labor now and going for a VBAC, I can't wait for her update.

So happy we're going to have lots of "this is its" coming up SOON! I'm sure it's at least 3/4 weeks before it's my turn, but I'm excited to read the rest of yours in the meantime.


----------



## bexxc

i know! i can't believe it's all starting already! :happydance:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

every time i log in now i wonder if any of you girls are at the hospital or delivered. it is so exciting!!

today at a family get together everyone said it looked like i had dropped significantly!!


----------



## MommyH

Yay this is getting so exciting!!! I too log in many times a day just to see if there is an update from anyone lol


----------



## Viking15

AMM, fingers crossed for you that all goes well :hugs: 

I'm pretty sure I won't be reporting an early baby. :haha: She seems to love her utero condo.


----------



## bexxc

sprout seems to be loving the his/her current living situation too! i don't think s/he will be in any hurry to make an appearance.


----------



## Bookity

Oh, Viking, 37 weeks for you!


----------



## charlie15

I'm checking up daily now to see if any more arrivals too :) good luck AMM, any time soon!!

I have no idea when this bubs will arrive, my BH are increasingly stronger every day and getting more and more uncomfortable, over the weekend i kept on getting period type pains, but no plug that I've seen and definitely no show. Bubs is engaged and I feel like my body is getting ready for D day but with this being No 1 it could take a month or more for my uterus to limber up!!! so I'm not reading too much into any of this that bubs will be here sooner rather than later just that my body is getting a labour workout!!

Viking, are you still getting loads of BH too??


----------



## Bookity

Hm, I was sure someone else would have gone by today. Oh well, no more guessing for me (until next time!).


----------



## MommaBarry

Yesterday I spent two hours in the worst period crampy and lower back type I have ever had. Can only mean my body is getting ready :happydance: Took a warm bath and they eased up thank goodness. This morning the period cramps have started again :dohh:

It dawned on me this morning, The longest I have to go is 2 and half weeks and she will be here!! Ahhhh!!! :haha:


----------



## Bookity

I really think you have less than 2 weeks to go MommaB. At least I hope I'm right. I'd hate to be all crampy and in pain and have nothing come of it.


----------



## MommaBarry

Part of me kind of hopes so, then the other part thinks it would be nice to go and have a nice calm birth that is planned.

Being crampy for another two weeks would be dreadful!! OH and I were talking about that last night and I said although I hate being in pain constantly I am going to miss being pregnant. Its so much easier to haul her around while she is inside me, and I love to feel her move about. Just wish it wasnt as painful.


----------



## AMM1031

Being crampy and having all the pain would SUCK if it wasnt doing anything. And I agree its probably easier to have them in then out, but I am SOOOO uncomfortable and want to sleep,(as much as I can on my stomach) so I am HOPING these girls will make an apperance sometime this week.....I have HORRIBLE back pain but am not aloud to take a bath only a shower. And to top it all off last night I went to bed at 10:30pm and woke up at 12:30 to be sick and then had the sick feeling ALL night so then I couldnt sleep more than 30-45minutes at a time, so I probably only got about 2 hours TOTAL! and now I have a ton of pressure and back pain but nothing else yet, besides the contractions that dont seem to be getting closert together yet, just painful.


----------



## Mrs.326

I think the race is on between Ashley, MommaB and AMM now :) Good luck to you ladies! Seems like you're all getting really close :thumbup:

I've had contractions on and off all weekend. They don't last very long, though, and they have been nothing like the monster contraction I had last week. (Which by the way, the doctor said if I have another one that strong and for that long - over 10 minutes - to go straight to L&D). No checks yet, she won't start until 36 weeks, but I have another appointment next week at 35 weeks so she may start then if I continue to have contractions. I still think I'm in this for the long haul though... I hope some of you are still around to read all of our "this is it" stories toward the end of November, but most of you will be busy adjusting to your new little ones :)


----------



## MommyH

Awe mrs of course we will still be around :hugs: I'm so excited for all of us and to read everyone's this is it's <3

Nothing new here other than more morning sickness all day :( I don't think it's ever going to end!!! Today is my daughters 8th birthday and I am a very emotional mommy for sure <3 We have a fun day of surprises for her since this is her last as an only child! She woke up to her room covered in balloons and streamers, she will get a few special deliveries at school from friends and family, after school daddy and I are taking her to see frankenweenie and then to her favorite restaurant, the last thing she gets to accompany us to our last child birth class where they also have a mini party planned for her <3 I can't believe my baby is 8 and I will soon have a new baby...I love her so much and I can't wait for all you first time mommies to experience this incredible love <3 <3 <3


----------



## Bookity

That sounds like great birthday plans MommyH! Sorry to hear about the morning sickness though. :( Have a fun day with your birthday girl!


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy Birthday to your big girl, MommyH! Sounds like you have a wonderful birthday planned for her :)


----------



## Viking15

Charlie, I'm still getting BHs, but thankfully I haven't had a repeat of the 25 minute long one. I am getting them in bed now too. Before I would lay down and things would be quiet, but not anymore. They don't hurt. Just uncomfortable. I don't like them so much though because I feel like my breathing is hindered. Like my diaphragm is paralyzed or something. It's weird and I hope real contractions don't make me feel the same way. 
Mommy H, that sounds like a lovely surprise for your DD. I'm sure she will soak all of that up! 
So my DH is complaining that I'm snoring constantly now. :haha: I've got the pregnancy congestion pretty bad at this point or I'm coming down with another cold. I'm really hoping its just the pregnancy congestion. I've got a sore throat this morning, but it may be due to breathing thru my mouth all night too. I didn't sleep well last night, but was able to get a nap in this morning. I don't know how you STMs are doing this. If I couldn't be lazy I'd be totally miserable.


----------



## MommyH

A fewest to share <3

Last night her last picture as a 7year old
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/B0938E9D-614C-4878-9B8E-71F7BBBA6B68-13477-00000E093146476D.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/4AFA06B1-E3CE-4D70-9C2D-D3C16975A813-13477-00000E093EA9D0B4.jpg

This morning her first picture as an 8 year old 
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/1BF389DC-49B5-4A09-BDD8-5D861FF706ED-13477-00000E09468CC532.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh AMM :hugs: I can only imagine how uncomfortbale you are!! I hope the LO's make there arrival soon for you!! And im with you on the tummy sleeping!! Although after a c-section it still takes about another month before you can...I so cant wait!!

Mrs :hugs: ugh I hope that you get some relief from the contractions your having. If you do keep having them and mention it at your next appointment they may just go ahead and check you. Mine was going to do it at my 35 week, but I opted to wait until my 36 since dialation progression really does me no good since im c-section. (but its still fun to see if im progressing) I will still be around to see your this is it!! I cant wait!!

MommyH- I know what you mean!!! We have been trying to to do lots of special things with our son. Im sure it will be hard on them since they have been the center of attention for so long and it makes me sad to think of him feeling "not as special" as he did before. I have put back extra money for Christmas this year to make sure he has a really big one since baby wont need much. He understands that next year will be a little different. It sounds like your doing lots of wonderful things for her today to make her feel extra extra special!! Happy Birthday to your princess! Hope its a great day for her, and that you feel better so that you can enjoy it too!!


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH your daughter is sooo adorable!!!!! You make cute babies :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.326

I haven't lost any of my plug yet, so I'm not sure if she'll do a check if that's still the case next week, but we'll see! DH caught me timing contractions last night... I only get about 3 in a 45 minute period so nothing to be concerned about, but he saw my phone (I was on my iPregnancy app) and said "What's that... what's going on... are you okay..." LOL! Poor guy!

MommyH - your little girl is PRECIOUS!


----------



## SarahDiener

Aww cute mrs! 
I havent lost any plug either! But then I don't think im dilating at all, so I guess it's all locked in


----------



## MommaBarry

I have an app on my phone too and OH gets all worried when I use it :haha: Men are so cute sometimes!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had some BH this morning that hurt and my crazy butt was so excited haha.. any sign for me at this point is great. my back is yelling at me!!!

MommyH-happy birthday to your girl! she is so pretty!


----------



## ashleywalton

Morning ladies...
MommyH-Happy Birthday to your beautiful daughter! Sounds like a great day you have planned for her! :) Enjoy!
Mrs-I'm sure there will be plenty of us sticking around to see your this is it...as well as everyone else's due in November :)

As for me, I really just don't know anymore. I haven't had any more plug come out since Thursday night and at my appointment he said I'm still closed which is confusing because I even had a little bit of bloody show (or what I thought was). Plus, when I was in the hospital they told me I was 2-3cm. ?????? I'm able to go longer between taking the medication to slow contractions as well. So, I'm beginning to think I'll go to my due date. 

Well, I'm off to update the front page. Let me know doctor appointments again ladies...I go Thursday and I'm assuming he's going to be checking me every time from now on. I kinda don't even want him to cause I just get discouraged now...


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Ashley :hugs: So sorry you're feeling discouraged. I'm sure it's very frustrating, but you never know. She could surprise you! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

MY Appt is wed. i have a check...hope to get some good news!


----------



## Mrs.326

My next appointment is on the 26th, which kicks off my weekly appointments! YIKES :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Hang in there Ashley. There are days I think im going to go early, and then others that make me think im in it for the long haul! :hugs:

My next appointment is Friday, checking again for dialation and monitoring BP to discuss earlier delivery.


----------



## MommaBarry

Bexxc saw in the Front page you had an appointment today. How did it go?


----------



## bexxc

i couldn't go because i had to report to stupid freakin jury duty. i was excused since it's my last week at work and i'm transitioning my long term sub into my classroom. unfortunately it wasn't in time to make my appointment. i rescheduled for thursday morning...

thanks for asking though!


----------



## MommaBarry

BOOOO to Jury Duty!! :growlmad:

I hate being called to do it. Luckily the cases are always dismissed before they actually go to trial so I never had to serve. But I would be mad if it interfered with my docs appointments.


----------



## bexxc

it is really annoying. and now i have to miss more work to go to my rescheduled appointment i might as well have started my leave this week instead of next!


----------



## Mrs.326

oh bummer! That's lame :( I've actually never been called to jury duty (knock on wood!)


----------



## Bookity

I've been selected for jury duty 2x, but both times they never called in the group that I was in, so I got out of it! :) I would hate to be selected at this point. Pretty sure the pregnant card would get me out of it though. ;)


----------



## bexxc

i've been called pretty much every two years since i was old enough to be eligible! i've never been selected for a jury though. i've always gotten out of it.


----------



## Viking15

I also have never served on a jury or been called for selection. I think it is because I have moved so much. I think I would absolutely die if I was asked to sit all day for a trial right now. I just sat for a three hour safety/CPR class and I was MISERABLE the whole time. I would do anything to get out of sitting all day. 

Does anyone else feel like they can barely breathe when they get a BH? It feels like my diaphragm is also affected or something. Nothing hurts, I just feel like I'm suffocating, but I'm not.


----------



## MommaBarry

I get that as well Viking!!


----------



## AMM1031

So I thought I was going to have good news.....been having major contractions today so went dropped my son off at my in laws and headed to the hospital and they hooked me up to the moniters and everything was going good, they checked me and I was actually dialated to 1cm, yesterday I was closed and long, so I made some progress.. they wanted to wait about an hour or so and check me again, they did hook me up to an IV for fluid because they didnt want me to drink anything in case I went in for my section tonight...so about an hour and a half later, they came in to check again and I made NO progress...so they sent me home and said if anything changes to come back....I CRIED it was sooooooooo annoying to be having all these contractions and NOT progressing at all, and some of them HURT soo bad, I cant sleep and my back is killing me. She did say more than likely I would be back within the week with the contractions I am having, and I know that its better to keep them in longer but I was REALLY hoping they would keep me.

I have a dr app. in the am at 10:30est so I will get checked again and I am praying that I have made some more progress by then! 
Good luck to everyone


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry, hun. i can't even imagine how uncomfortable you must be right now. keep hanging in. it really won't be long now!


----------



## Bookity

I'm hoping for you AMM! I saw you posted and was hoping it would be an announcement. It's definitely not far off though!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh AMM i really feel for you... really hoping you get good news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## cookielucylou

I feel so far behind all you ladies with babies beginning to arrive/getting labour signs. We aren't due until the end of nov so still over a month to go for us.


----------



## bexxc

i've still got over a month to go 'till my due date too, cookie. you're not alone!


----------



## MommaBarry

AMM :hugs: Hope you get some good news at the docs today!! I'll be watching for your update!!


----------



## Mrs.326

:hugs: AMM - I hope you get some relief soon! Won't be long now, hang in there :)

Cookie & Bexxc - I'm right there with you ladies... due at the end of November, although I've been contracting. I've had pretty regular menstrual like cramps since 7am (it's 9:30am here now). I was contemplating calling the hospital, but I think I'm finally getting soem relief... they've just let up. Still haven't lost any of my plug though... I'm basically waiting for that until I start freaking out...


----------



## MommaBarry

Are anyone elses nipples super super sore???

I feel like my breast have gone back to first tri only they feel more bruised than just sensitive. And it's mainly my right one.


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.326 said:


> :hugs: AMM - I hope you get some relief soon! Won't be long now, hang in there :)
> 
> Cookie & Bexxc - I'm right there with you ladies... due at the end of November, although I've been contracting. I've had pretty regular menstrual like cramps since 7am (it's 9:30am here now). I was contemplating calling the hospital, but I think I'm finally getting soem relief... they've just let up. Still haven't lost any of my plug though... I'm basically waiting for that until I start freaking out...

Not to freak you out more lol, but I never lost my plug with my son when I went into labor. Im still getting the mestrual cramps but find that a warm bath makes them ease up. I take it your probably at work though so a bath is probably not an option?


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Not to freak you out more lol, but I never lost my plug with my son when I went into labor. Im still getting the mestrual cramps but find that a warm bath makes them ease up. I take it your probably at work though so a bath is probably not an option?

Well hell... I pretty much was counting on the plug to let me know when it's real labor! LOL! And yes, I'm at work so I can't really take a bath... although that sounds awesome. They're back again... :shrug: Not sure when I should be concerned or call the doc.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i lost my mucus plug at 35 weeks... meant nothing to me! who knows.
"":
but TMI time. i don't remember how much i've mentioned this here or at all :shrug: but i have been having itching, and some red and swelling in my vagina. had tests etc. and everything come out clean so i just got some relief cream and was told it was "a pregnancy thing" but i actually did another test that just came back today and i am allergic to my pregnancy discharge!!!??? what?! so i joked that i am allergic to being pregnant on the phone and my dr was like "kind of, yeah". so no cure for me. hope this new cream works.

i am not looking forward to checks now with this soreness.. ahhh!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha I've been counting on my plug to give me a hint too! LOL, opps...


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh wow!! That sucks big time! I hope the cream helps...


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful, that is crazy! :( you poor thing! I really hope that cream works for you!


----------



## MommaBarry

wishful allergic to pregnancy :rofl: 

I hope you get some relief that sounds incredibly uncomfortbale :hugs:


And with the plug, you can loose it and it can re-grow itself. Ive been losing my plug in bits and pieces for weeks but my doc doesnt seem to care.


----------



## Mrs.326

well doo doo... I've still had the cramping off and on... haven't called the doctor yet. DH wants me to call now, but I don't want to be the whiny pregnant lady who's calling about every little pain 3 weeks early!


----------



## Stephers35

I've missed so much! Bexxc-sorry about jury duty. I know that we all look forward to checking the appointments off the calendar and hope to find out new info each time we go. It's not like they have a ton of appts open on short notice either!

AMM-I sure hope you get good news this morning! I could complain all day about carrying around one baby; I cannot imagine two along with contractions!

MommaB-Nipples are a bit sore, but holy itchy! It's insane. I've actually started wearing nursing bras and that seems to help. I'm thinking maybe my normal bras are a bit too snug?

MRS-I too was counting on losing the plug as a sign that things were going to happen. The nurse at my clinic said that it could go up to two weeks before delivery, so it's not a sign of labor, but signs that the body is progressing. Now knowing that it may not go at all leaves me a bit concerned. 

Wishful - allergic to being pregnant? I joke about that, but you have actual evidence? Just when you think that pregnancy can't get any better...

On a more personal note (ok, maybe less personal?), today is our 2nd wedding anniversary. The last two years we went away to what people here call "the north shore." It's such a beautiful place to go and I am missing it right now. It's four hours away, so not a possibility. I just keep thinking that next year, we'll be bringing our girl with us. The in-room jacuzzi just won't be as special after bathing an almost one-year-old in it.

As far as baby is concerned: just a few cramps here and there and I am convinced that it's the girl punching me, so I don't think they mean anything. I do think my belly dropped slightly as the torpedo-ing has increased. Just over two weeks to go...hopefully!


----------



## cookielucylou

I didnt loose a plug before labour with DS either-i dont know if I lost it at the hospital when i went in. Hope baby stays put a little longer for you!
I've been having lots of bh's today but I'm pretty sure that is all they are despite them being quite uncomfy.


----------



## MommaBarry

MRS... Don't feel bad about calling them. That is there job and that is what we (or insurance) pay them for. Sometimes just getting some re-assurance from a medical prof can calm you enough. My doc has always said to call no matter how small of big something may seem. Sometimes its an easy fix or suggestion over the phone, and some things may seem like nothing but actually require you go in and be checked out. Always better safe than sorry :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Happy Anniversary Stephers :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

happy anniversary stephers!!

and my DH has had to make me call because one time i called and the dr on call was so rude to me and it turned me off too it. she made me feel so dumb. i hate that!!!

and yes it is pretty funny that i am allergic to my discharge i mean... only me!! :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

nope, not only you wishful! I am slightly allergic to mine too. And believe it or not, DH is as well. Poor thing. Thankfully, this pregnancy I havent had an over abundance of it like my last two pregnancies.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh wow bugaboobaby!! what you use for relief??


----------



## charlie15

Ah AMM sorry to hear you hadn't progessed but you will soon, think you're next with the good news! 

Momma B...yes to sore nipples and boobs, i thought that exact thing last night, as if i was back in 1st tri, really painful!

Viking my BH don't really affect my breathing to be honest but they are borderline painful at times and I have to stop what I am doing, if I'm actually doing anything that is!!

All you ladies due at the end of Nov, don't despair, i figure that the latest my bubs could arrive is approx 17th Nov and I'm due the 1st so any of you ladies could have your LO's before us early Nov ladies! a girl in my antenatal class had hers last week and she was due on the 19th, all well with baby :)


----------



## Viking15

Wishful. Ouch. That is all. :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ouch is right..like a baby coming through wasnt enough..now i got a swollen one haha


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ps. i got my coming home outfit today in the mail. i think it came out great. gonna frame it afterwards...
 



Attached Files:







murray.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bugaboobaby

like i said I have only had trouble with it a couple times this go round. I get real itchy and swollen. my first pregnancy, my midwife prescribed me this cream for the itch, and i had to wear 100% cotton undies all the time. I can't remember for the life of me what the name of the cream was though. Second time around, I used over the counter relief. I believe it was made by monistat, as to go with yeast infect meds. It was pretty much just itch and inflammation relief. I havent had to use anything specific this time round. Just have had to make sure i wear cotton.


----------



## bexxc

MommaBarry said:


> Are anyone elses nipples super super sore???
> 
> I feel like my breast have gone back to first tri only they feel more bruised than just sensitive. And it's mainly my right one.

i was just thinking how much like first trimester (only biggper!) this is. sore nipples, constantly peeing, and tired!



wishfulmom2b said:


> i lost my mucus plug at 35 weeks... meant nothing to me! who knows.
> "":
> but TMI time. i don't remember how much i've mentioned this here or at all :shrug: but i have been having itching, and some red and swelling in my vagina. had tests etc. and everything come out clean so i just got some relief cream and was told it was "a pregnancy thing" but i actually did another test that just came back today and i am allergic to my pregnancy discharge!!!??? what?! so i joked that i am allergic to being pregnant on the phone and my dr was like "kind of, yeah". so no cure for me. hope this new cream works.
> 
> i am not looking forward to checks now with this soreness.. ahhh!

oh my gosh!!! that's just awful! i'm so sorry!!

love the homecoming outfit! too cute!



bugaboobaby said:


> nope, not only you wishful! I am slightly allergic to mine too. And believe it or not, DH is as well. Poor thing. Thankfully, this pregnancy I havent had an over abundance of it like my last two pregnancies.

oh my gosh again!!!! that's just double awful. poor both of you!


----------



## Stephers35

Wishful-that outfit is awesome! It is so cute! Amara's coming home outfit is going to be one of those gowns that has elastic at the bottom and probably a little headband. Oh, and a hat!

I remember reading earlier that some of you were saying that your bellies were sore from the braxton hicks contractions and I though, "wow, I haven't had that many of them?" Well, starting at about 3 this afternoon and for about 6 hours I've had them every 20 minutes or so and my belly is sore! My back is also starting to hurt because I'm clenching my muscles. Two weeks...two weeks...two weeks...


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, the coming home outfit is so sweet. I love it. 
I'm off to the midwife this morning. I'm awake a little early. Must be nerves. I don't seem to be sleeping well around this time of day. However, the last two days I've gotten back in bed later in the morning and taken epic naps. So all in all I can't complain too much. I find out at the MW if I'm GBS positive. I'm so nervous. I hope I'm not :nope: I would not appreciate being hooked up to the antibiotics. Oh, and I'm allergic to penicillin, so I'm not sure what they would use for me. Ugh. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## bexxc

good luck, viking. hope you're all clear!


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck Viking!!

I saw on another November thread a 35 week mommy had her baby this monring via c-section! EEkkk!!


----------



## Bookity

Agh! I'm 35 weeks today!


----------



## MommaBarry

:happydance: woohoo to 35 weeks Bookity!!


----------



## AMM1031

Just wanted you guys to know that I am still waiting, I went in Monday night with major contractions and they monitered me for about 3 hours and gave me IV fluids and the contractions got smaller and farther apart. I am still having them but they dont hurt to bad, last night we walked ALOT, and I tried everything that said it was safe as a home remedy for progressing labor. except dtd, I cant do that now that I did lose my mucas plug...so I have a growth scan today at 11am and I am going to see if they can check me again while I am there, I did got from a finger tip to 1cm in about 12 hours so I am hoping something else has happened since yesterday.


----------



## Bookity

Hope you are progressing AMM. I know you are eager to meet the girls.


----------



## MommyH

Good luck Viking and amm!! 

I got my gbs test back (I can see my medical records online) and it says no gtowth so I'm assuming that means its negative :woohoo: Last night I had lots of painful contractions and thought maybe lost a small clump of bloody plug in the toilet so hopefully things are progressing! I hate that they won't do any checks till 39 weeks :( I bounce on my birthing ball all the time and as of now I can't hardly walk she is down so low and causing tons of pain...last night I had a ice pack on my crotch and a heating pad in my back and that seemed to help a bit but I certainly looked funny :rofl: This morning I'm having lots more back pains...oh an a nightmare that she turned breach :/ I sure hope that's not the case at my appointment this morning!!! 37 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Bookity

Don't think you have much longer either MommyH. Pretty sure bloody plug = dilation. Keep us in the loop! :)


----------



## MommyH

There was a bloody chunk at the bottom of the toilet from what I could tell, obviously wasn't going up go fishing just to inspect it haha...when I wiped there was nothing so I dunno maybe it was something else? I sure hope I'm progressing, this constant pain sucks and how that I'm full term and past our other daughters birthday I declare game on ;)


----------



## Coleey

Eeeep MommyH! I had bloody plug the day before I went into labour with this little one. I lost it around 4:30pm and I went into early labour around 1:30am, my pains were also in my back too. Good luck hun :)

xx


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! you guys are all getting so close. i don't know whether to be thankful that i have a little more time to prepare or jealous that i have longer to wait to meet sprout!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

off to my week 36 check up!! with my soreness "down there" i am a bit worried but i guess i'm going to give birth to a baby soon so i should get over it :haha:

hope i am negative for step b too because i am allergic to three different antibioditics and i always have problems with the rest of them!!

a family friend gave birth last night, it was her first and she went 18 days early... i have hope i won't have to wait to the very end too!

i'll post when i get back!


----------



## bexxc

good luck at your checkup, wishful!


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-You could be next! :) 
wishful-Good luck at your appointment.


----------



## Mrs.326

Agreed - MommyH is now in the running :)

K ladies, I have a DH rant... (doesn't happen often, so I feel bad doing it, but I need to get it off my chest... I'm just having one of those days). 

So, DH is pretty much a home body... which, I am too mostly so it doesn't bother me that much. He likes to hang out close to home and have people at our house instead of going downtown or going to friend's houses. Around the end of the year he _always_ gets cranky b/c we have a ton of plans and we never really get a free weekend... well this year obviously we've had a lot going on because of the baby (family coming to town, driving out of town for showers, planned parties, etc.). Last weekend was our couples shower, this weekend is his 10 year reunion, and smack in the middle of it I planned our parenting class, which is tonight at 6pm and is 3 hours long. He has been throwing a fit for 2 weeks saying he doesn't want to go and asking if we can just skip it. Now, DH has ZERO experience with kids! The man has never held a baby so obvioulsy he knows nothing about the basics (bathing, feeding, changing diapers, sleeping, etc.). This is more for him than it is for me and he's being a real pain in the butt about it. I've told him to quit complainig and just get over it b/c I do crap for him all the time that I don't want to do and this is in the best interest of our child. I know he's just whining b/c we've had so much going on, but it's really annoying the crap out of me! Especially considering the last 10 days I've gone through (nearly losing my dog, the constant cramps and overall being uncomfortable, having a house full of people, the lack of sleep, etc.) I would think he could shut his mouth about it and just go with the flow so as not to stress me out any more. Anyone else's DH/OH really pissing them off lately????


----------



## bexxc

mine's getting under my skin a bit too, mrs! he works only part time- about 20 hours a week. he gets really cranky and bitches and moans about how tired he is all the time. i come home on one of his 4 days off a week and he's maybe done a load of laundry that lays wrinkling in the dryer and a load of dishes that isn't put away. and again, i get home after being on my feet all day and the first thing he says is how tired he is. between prep and teaching, i work about 50 hours a week (not counting what i do at home) and i'm freakin pregnant. i just keep wanting to yell at him to grow a pair! i just don't know what's gotten into him!


----------



## MommaBarry

Ladies :hugs: to you!! Hope your pain in the rear OH get into shape and stop stressing you out!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Grr... men. What's wrong with them?! 

Thanks, MommaB! I know after this class is over he'll be fine and will be glad he went... but right now, I want to punch him. I'm also just having a bad week which isn't making it any better for him :haha:


----------



## MommyH

All is well in Ela land :) They confirmed I'm gbs negative yay! I had some massive contractions on the monitors but they still wouldn't check to see if I've made any progress :( A friend predicted kn Monday that Ela would be here around the end of the week...I do t feel ready really but I'm also ready to get this pain over with :) Can't wait to meet all our babies!!!!!!

:hugs: to all you with pita hubby's...mine does the same lazy things that drive me up the wall but he also works mug more than me so I try to give him a break a little...there's just so much I can't do anymore and I'm irritated with that just as much as him lol


----------



## Viking15

Mommy H, I also agree. You are getting closer! Yay! 
GBS negative! Yay! I gained 6 lbs in a week? Seriously no way. I just don't believe that. I have actually been fairly good so I'm just not going to worry about it. Whatever at this point. We are going to have to diet hard core. Not looking forward to that. Hopefully breast feeding will work its magic? 
Hm, my DH has missed a total of 4 classes that I have signed us up for. We have almost finished our birthing classes. One more on Sunday. He managed to miss the newborn safety/CPR class and it really set me off because he didn't even try to make it. Didn't notify work about needing to be off, and then didn't even try to swap shifts with anyone. That was a really important one to miss. I wouldn't be so mad about it if he had tried, but he didn't. So I understand why you are mad Mrs. We both feel pretty strongly about the med-free intervention-free birth so that's why I enrolled us in the Bradley method classes and those are 12 classes. He wasn't thrilled about it, so I said you know what? If you want me to push this baby out without drugs you need to help me. If you aren't willing to do this then you have no say. He has missed all information about breastfeeding. That really makes me mad too. But there is only so much I can do to get him to attend. I'm tired of reminding him like he's 13 that he needs to schedule around stuff. It's definitely going to be a struggle scheduling once our girl is here. I can see that it is going to cause a lot of stress. My schedule at the airline can be pretty inflexible and unpredictable. It's going to be tough. Anyhow, I know what you mean. Mrs, I'd want to put my foot up your DH's butt. My DH has never complained about a class afterwards. He has always seen the value afterward.


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah, so it's not just my husband who's anti-class. So sorry your DH has been less than interested in them as well. I really hope DH see's the value afterward... he's the one that needs this class!


----------



## hollsarena

Just found out I'm GBS positive. Not happy about it but they say its not a big deal:( Also when I had my cervix checked he said its still really high and I'm not dilated. He said he does not predict a baby for me in the next week. I'm going to be 37 weeks on Friday so its ok for him not to come out yet...I'm just exhausted and feel like I got beat up all the time. BLAH!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Sorry to hear that, Holls... but they're right. It's not really a big deal, they just need to know so they can give you antibiotics during labor. :hugs:

Here's a random question... Some of you have mentioned cervical position... where exactly is your cervix supposed to be just before labor hits? I would have thought high, soft, and open would be an indicator.


----------



## AMM1031

Had my growth scan and they are estimating the girls at 6lbs 7ozs and 6lbs 3oz. I will be 36 weeks on Friday but hoping to go tomorrow after 7am since the dr i want is on call then! I did laps today around the park, I think I went about 9times and started having contractions again so I hope I am progressing, they wouldnt check me today, but I am going to continue walking and I think hunny is going to get lucky tonight! :)I want to see and hold these girls


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, AMM! You sound like a woman on a mission!! :) Get to walking, eating pineapple, dtd, etc! Can't wait to hear your "this is it" announcement!! I suspect it will be VERY soon :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry holl. :hugs: i know that's not what you want to hear. i do have two friends who recently gave birth that are gbs positive and everything with their labor, delivery, and their little bundles of joy was just fine.

go amm! bring on the babies!


----------



## Stephers35

Mrs-Hubbys seem to be day-to-day during pregnancy. Mine will be super supportive one day and then the next day be the biggest DB in the world! I actually didn't want to go to baby class! He wanted to go because he knows nothing. I went for him as it was one saturday and figured I might learn something. He joked around with the instructor the entire time like it was the hubby show. I wanted to smack him!The worst part is when we were swaddling dolls and he "passed one to me" from the 40 yard line. ha ha...funny. The instructor thought his enthusiasm was great, I did not.

As far as the cervix, I have no idea where it should be? My doc just said I was dilated, effaced and baby was engaged. She didn't mention any other details.


----------



## hollsarena

Same here as far as the cervix. They just told me mine is high and I'm not dilated but the baby is engaged. Anyhow I'm sorry for everyone with OH problems. Mine has been a pain too...but more just really annoying (and I'm sure some of thats just me being pregnant and not him). But my heart goes out to all of you whos are being butt heads!


----------



## Mrs.326

oh gosh, stephers! that sounds like a very eventful class... hopefully DH doesn't do that, LOL!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

back from 36 weeks appointment. was 60% thinned out, baby engaged, and 1cm. of course this means nothing but i was still happy lol


----------



## MommyH

Sorry to hear about the positive gbs holls but I agree as long as you get the antibiotics it seems everything should be just as any delivery <3

Amm I just spent one hour on my birth ball then went for a 2 mile fast paced waddle/walk and now I'm back on my birth ball :) We are on missions!!!!!! As I was walking to pick up my daughter from school my favorite labor and delivery nurse that I have worked with as a doula stopped me and told me she is working tomorrow night so hopefully she will see me :wohoo: I really hope so!!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH that would be so wonderful!!! My fingers are crossed for you!

I was on a mission this morning to make things happen, but then I got tired lol. Tomorrow is a new day right?? I don't have a ball but I wonder if sitting on the corner of the bed and bouncing would be the same :haha: Guess its worth a shot! Im sure since we are having pizza for dinner that my HB will be killer if I try though.


----------



## Bookity

You've got... 6 hours or so and your mom could still be right about today MommaB!


----------



## MommaBarry

Lol, I do. Just not feeling it today! This morning...maybe....but now is kind of like eh. The crampy feeling is gone and now my back just hurts.


----------



## AMM1031

Well I have been walking and bouncing, and now I have CRAZY pressure in my whoo hoo and major back pain, feel like my contractions are getting longer and closer so we are headed into L&D to see whats going on, i think if I am 3-4cm they will go ahead and do the section, with the babies weighting in at 6lb7oz and 6lb3oz I am good with them coming now at 35w5d(tonight) or tomorrow with one day shy of 36weeks....PRAY that this is it! I will be coming home with daughters in a matter days I hope. 
MommyH, maybe our kids will share a birthdate!!!! That would be awesome


----------



## Bookity

Fingers crossed AMM!!!


----------



## bexxc

good luck amm! hope this is it!!!!


----------



## Viking15

GO AMM!!!!! Good luck ladies! I am more than jealous. I'm uncomfy. 

As for the cervical position, it needs to move from a posterior position to an anterior position. I believe the posterior position is also referred to as High. Posterior means it's pointing back and away from your vaginal opening. I tried to check mine about 10 days ago and couldn't even reach it. It was never that far away before I got pregnant no matter where I was in my cycle. I could always reach it. Sometimes it was a little more difficult, but I was always able to check for my charting. Now, it's impossible. I don't know if it is the massive belly, the position or a combination of the both. 
Latest pain is a stitch in my right side. Just started this evening after sitting for hours on the couch helping my husband translate documents for his mom's residency petition. He was being such a baby about it. Where is the :eyeroll: when I need it? :haha:


----------



## bexxc

speaking of aches and pains...

anyone have a baby that seems to enjoy getting cozy on their sciatic nerve? oh my gosh! sometimes it hurts so badly i can't lift my leg high enough to walk. i have a limp to go along with my waddle!


----------



## MommyH

I think all my action turned into the same as your mommabarry...just pain and uncomfortable now but I'm sure tonight just isn't it...going on a long walk with hubby in the morning hunting so maybe I'll pop then, if not I better at least find a big buck to fill my freezer because I'm not sure how much longer ill be able to hike in the hills lol

:wohoo: good luck amm!!! :happydance: keep us updated!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck AMM!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Today I realized I hadn't felt little Miss move....not at all that I could remember. I got a glass of ice water and layed on my left side...nothing. Ate a popsicle and moved to my right side...nothing. Took a warm bath, she always moves when I do this and drank another glass of ice water...nothing. Got some coffee and tried to sit in the recliner while poking at her trying to get her to poke me back...panic sets in its now been two hours. 

I rang the nurse line and told them what was going on and the doctor on call got ahold of me not even 2 minutes later and told me to come straight in. The 45 minute drive to the hospital felt like an eternity. As soon as we are walking to the doors I get a kick 

They set me up in a room to do a stress test and she goes nuts kicking and rolling about I felt stupid, but I have never been so happy to be proven wrong. The nurse said I did the right thing, and took all the right steps. She said that little Miss was actually looking really good and that if she did it again don't hesitate to call. Sometimes women don't call and they dont get the same results I did because they were to scared to feel dumb. I love this nurse!!

But Morgan, oh she is GROUNDED when she gets here for scaring me like that!!


----------



## MommyH

Mommabarry this little miss Ela does the exact same thing to me!! She has done it like 3 times and I finally figured out if I take a walk like I'm on a mission she will usually wake up! It's like 'uh oh mommy is going to the dr' when I'm walking like I'm freaking out up to l&d and then she wakes up as soon as I get inside and I always feel dumb too but they tell e the same thing,I'm glad you had a good caring nurse! The first time Ela did I was so worried because we tried for a couple hours and she wouldn't budge at all and as soon as they got me on monitors and I heard her hb both hubby and I broke down in tears and the nurse saw how scared we were...now I try not to get too worried but it does set a state of panic in when it happens :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

Glad she's doing ok Momma! Yay for a good nurse!


----------



## Stephers35

Oh Momma! Glad you went and received good news! I've had that a couple times and I'm the person that doesn't go in. This morning is a good example and just as I thought "what is she doing?", she moves her tushie to one side. I think she's very squished and doesn't know where to go! Glad everything is ok!

Wonder if AMM is holding her girls right now? AHH!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

I was happy that we had a good nurse and even more so that everything was ok with Miss Morgan. After I got home she was moving up a storm. She is usually really quite in the morning and active in the evening but calms down by bedtime. I see now that her schedule has shifted and now she is active at bedtime and early morning. Looks like once she gets here she will be a night owl after all :dohh: lol

AMM how are you? I'll be stalking the thread for an update!


----------



## Mrs.326

AMM hasn't posted since yesterday... I wonder if there's some action going on!! FX'd!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im hoping her being quite means we are going to get a this is it!!


----------



## Bookity

Leaving soon for my appointment. Hoping that I get to see AMMs this is it (that was it) some time today!


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck at your appointment Bookity!! Can't wait to hear how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.326

Good luck, Bookity :)

So, if AMM pops today (or has already had her girls), that makes 4 births, right? Coleey, WTB, lilbean, and AMM.... am I missing any?


----------



## MommaBarry

I believe that is everyone from our threads. But then again my brain doesn't work with my memory this pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Mrs.326 said:


> Good luck, Bookity :)
> 
> So, if AMM pops today (or has already had her girls), that makes 4 births, right? Coleey, WTB, lilbean, and AMM.... am I missing any?

4 births and 7 babies.


----------



## Viking15

MommaBerry, that is scary. I'm so glad the nurse encouraged you by saying you did the right thing. My MW told me yesterday that her movement was the most important indicator that she is doing alright. No more U/S for me unless something appears to be wrong, so keeping tabs on movement is really important. It sounds like Morgan's pattern is like my girl's. She is usually active around 7am-ish and midnight-ish. I'm so glad everything is ok and that she is moving in there. :hugs: 
AMM I hope all is well and things are moving along.


----------



## AMM1031

Update: I was contracting really hard and they were 1 to 2 minutes apart, and PAINFUL and unfortunatly the first thing they do is give you IV fluids to see if that helps any, and they gave me two bags the first one was FAST and the second one a little slower, I am a 1+ but the contractions I am having are NOT DOING ANYTHING to my cervix. She said the pressure I am feeling is because I have two babies pushing down, so they let me go home and I have another check tomorrow at 11am to see if there is any change. I have been contracting all night and all morning, and she did say I am heading in the right direction, I just need the contractions to start to change my cervix, I need to get to 3cm for them to go ahead and so the c-section. They seem to think that it will happen in the next few days and I am now on complete bed rest, they really want the girls to stay in past 36 weeks, which is FRIDAY so now its a MAJOR waiting game. I am really hoping they decide to come on Sat. the 20th, since my son was born on 8-20 I think it would be cool for the girls to be born on 10-20. So I am STILL WAITING but thanks for all the support! It feels good to have so many people care, and I will keep updating.


----------



## bexxc

aw amm! i know you just want to be done with this! you're so close. just hold on a little bit longer!


----------



## hollsarena

AWWWWW AMM. We have all been thinking of you. Hope you are hanging in there! We can't wait to see and hear (or should I say read) all about your beautiful girls!!! Hopefully only a couple days!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

:hugs: AMM you're ALMOST there!!!! It'll be over soon and you'll get to see your sweet girls before you know it! Keep us posted :)


----------



## ashleywalton

AMM-You poor thing! I know I felt so crappy after coming home from the hospital and contracting for all that time and NOTHING happening! But you have 2 babies so you must be way more uncomfortable than me! I really hope that at your appt some change has happened and if not then it happens really soon. Funny that you want the 20th cause I want the 20th or the 25th...lol

Mrs.-On this thread Coleey is the only one that has had a baby. Lilbean and WTB are both on the Sparklers thread. But yes I think that is it as far as both of these threads. 

I have my appointment this afternoon. I really hope he doesn't even check me and just says Everything is fine and I'll see ya in a week. I've put in my head that she isn't coming on time and I'm going to have to be induced.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh - I forgot to give you ladies an update on our parenting class last night. DH was fine once we got there. He could tell I was beyond frustrated with his snide remarks regarding the class before we got there and he chilled out with the whining. He was really into the class actually... anytime she demonstrated a hold or technique, he picked up the baby doll and practiced everything. He asked a lot of questions, too. He apologized up and down for making such a big deal about going and thanked me for making him go. :) 

That's right honey... I always know best, and _don't you forget it_! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

isn't that always the way, mrs??? it kills me. they pitch such a fit over you wanting them to do something and then they're so happy they did it afterwards. they're like giant children!


----------



## Mrs.326

ashleywalton said:


> Mrs.-On this thread Coleey is the only one that has had a baby. Lilbean and WTB are both on the Sparklers thread. But yes I think that is it as far as both of these threads.

Ah, thanks! It's so hard to keep it all straight now. 

Good luck at your appointment! I hope there's been a little more progress for you!



bexxc said:


> isn't that always the way, mrs??? it kills me. they pitch such a fit over you wanting them to do something and then they're so happy they did it afterwards. they're like giant children!

EXACTLY! I think sometimes he just gets overwhelmed and reverts back to childhood fit throwing, LOL!


----------



## Viking15

Mrs, I'm so glad he ended up going and sucking it up. They are giant babies. I was helping my DH do something yesterday and he was acting like such a boob. I had to push him and push him to keep going, and he actually thanked me afterward. I think he may have ADHD, because he really was so antsy and couldn't concentrate on the task. He really wants the end result, but just isn't so good about getting the tasks done to get it.


----------



## MommaBarry

AMM :hugs: Hope you get your saturday birth!! Happy things are still going well!!

MRS.. Im happy he went and liked it!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

Well ladies I went to my appointment this afternoon and he didn't check me since I haven't been having any painful contractions (which I was completely fine with). Her heartbeat sounded good and I measured 39 which I'm 38 tomorrow. I also gained 4 lbs in one week! Eeeeekkkk!!! So, I go back in 1 week if she hasn't made her appearance by then. If I make it to my appointment we're going to talk about being induced. He doesn't want me to go over my due date. 
I kind of don't know what to think about being induced. I was with my 1st but it was for medical reasons. This time I'm not really sure why he'd induce me...Hmmm....I guess we'll talk more about that at my next appointment...


----------



## bexxc

my appointment went well too. i'll have my gbs test and first internal next week. from what he can tell from palpation, sprout has finally gotten his/her lazy bottom up...thank goodness!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh happy for you bexxc!
i was relieved yesterday too at my appointment when they said his head was way down and began to engage


----------



## Bookity

Ashley, hope you have your girl soon. I wonder why your doc would want to induce you if there is no medical reason for it? Would you consent to an induction that didn't have a medical basis?

AMM, hope you get your Oct. 20th birth! That is my niece's birthday. :)

Wishful and Bexx - congratulations on head down babies!!

AFM, appointment today went well. Measuring 36 weeks, baby is head down and as far as I'm concerned quite low, which explains all my brand new pelvic pain and inability to bend at times. I did do a clean catch urine sample to check for a UTI just in case the pelvic pain is something other than baby, but I'm really doubting it after hearing about baby's position. My weekly appointments have begun (I thought that was 2 weeks away!) So next Friday (the 26th) I'll be seeing the OB that suggested I get an induction -- Hopefully he doesn't mention it again. I am in no need of an induction. I don't know whether there will be a cervical check at this appointment or not. We shall see!

There will definitely be more babies born by Monday right? I can't be wrong all the time! :)


----------



## bexxc

seriously! i need my baby fix!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i know i get so excited when girls post that they are the hospital... i refresh the page all day lol

ok so since my appointment yesterday, and i was told i was 1cm and 60% thinned out my DH thinks i am like moments away from labor lol. i tried to tell him that i could be like this for weeks but he chose to ignore me! its cute because he is so excited to meet his son but like every move i make.. or grunt/moan he is like "IS THIS IT?!" :haha: i don't want to let him down but geez!! he needs to re-read "what to expect"

:)


----------



## ashleywalton

Bookity- If there is no medical reason to induce then I don't think so. Last time even with a medical reason I didn't want to be induced until what could happen to me was explained. Luckily, if he mentions it again my husbands aunt will do an ultrasound for us to check on baby. We'll know more then what we should or shouldn't do...I just want her to come on her own before my next appt and I won't have to worry about it. :)


----------



## bexxc

lol wishful. every now and then i get a little pain or something when sprout moves really vigorously and dh's eyes get all wide!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha exactly what my DH does bexxc! i feel like him thinking i'm going to go into labor at any moment is really going to jinx me into going overdue haha


----------



## bexxc

oh gosh!!! let's hope not!


----------



## Bookity

My right hip is aching tonight. Thank you relaxin!


----------



## Viking15

Well, my LO has dropped a little today. Not much but at least there is a little progress after all that weird pain yesterday. I was really worried that I had appendicitis.


----------



## MommaBarry

Full term today baby!! :happydance:

2 am and I am WIDE awake :dohh: so tired of not sleeping lol.

My cousin had her baby last night at exactly 39 weeks. Poor girl repated me, labored, pushed, c-section. But she is doing well from what I hear. Now my family is all I eyes on me since Im next....kind of annoying. I had two post on my FB that I was tagged in saying its my turn to pop :growlmad:


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay! Congrats on watermelon Momma!


----------



## MommaBarry

It definetly feels like ive got a watermelon lol. 

SarahD you have 13 days left!!! EEEKKK I have 14 :thumbup: Even though its not a race I bet your going to beat me. I see you delivering by 39 so that could be anytime in the next 6 days


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm trying to beat you!  It totally is a race... ;)
Maybe we'll both go on the 2nd?? :D


----------



## AMM1031

So I have an NST today at 11am and they are going to check me again to see if I have made any progress in 2 days and I am PRAYING and keeping everything crossed that something happened with the contractions I have been having...Yesterday my MIL came over and did all my dishes, and cleaned up my dining room and then took my son home so I could rest since I am supposed to be on bed rest. I took 2 naps and layed in bed almost all day and I was sooooooo swollen, my feet were huge and hurt. I took a shower late last night and that didnt do anything except prove that shaving the bottom of my legs is now something that I cant do! aggghhhh...36Weeks today and I am ready for these girls!


----------



## hollsarena

AMM don't cross your legs!!! Everything else is fine though:thumbup: Keep us posted! Hope to hear good news from you soon!


----------



## Stephers35

Hopefully everyone is really relaxed over the weekend and we get some new babies! We are going to dinner tomorrow night with the in-laws for DH's birthday and MIL said, "if you need to cancel due to labor, we'll understand." Obviously everyone is excited for Amara to get here. My mother has now started calling her Amara rather than baby. She called yesterday to let me know that she had purchased matching Christmas dresses for the girl and our one-year-old niece. They'll be so cute. My mother doesn't have the best taste, but I can't imagine it won't be adorable.

DH was having a fit last night because my hospital bag isn't packed. Let me be clear, I have my "stuff" stacked up in the bassinet so that I can just shove it in a bag, but he cannot get over it. I keep telling him that I'll have to take everything out to make sure I've added the right stuff anyway. He literally thinks that we'll go from a little contraction to pushing baby out in minutes. I knew he was doing too much chatting at our baby class!


----------



## MommyH

Oh my goodness we are all getting put through the ringer by these November babies! 

Good luck amm I hope they keep you and you get to meet your girls today <3

Mommabarry yay for watermelons!!! I'm jealous you get to say 2 weeks and I have to say 3 lol sometimes I wish there was a 'get Ela out for sure day' :)

As for me I had a crazy busy day at work yesterday and came home to awful contractions...they lasted 6 hours and were 3-4 minutes apart 1-1.5 mi items apart!!! I was home with just my daughter and I handled them really well and I was laying down relaxing the entire time...after 4 hours I called the on call midwife who wanted me to try a warm bath and some Tylenol pm before deciding if it was the real deal or not. The pain was so cnsistent and seemed to be picking up in intensity so I was worried I was in denial since my first daughter was 2 weeks late and had to be induced and this put me at 3 weeks early and that it was maybe real labor...anyhow I skipped the bath as water just didn't sound good to me and decided to do some work around the house and finish packing hospital bags just in case. Hubby was supposed to get off work by midnight so if this was it we would go get checked when he got home. After I started working on the bags I realized when I kept myself busy I wasn't getting them as often or as strong so I assumed this wasn't it :( I was super bummed and beyond exhausted so I took the Tylenol pm and went to bed about 10:30...co fractions picked back up when I layed down but I was so frustrated I just closed my eyes and eventually fell asleep on the couch...hubby woke me up when he got home and moved me to bed...I slept like a rock but woke up a few times feeling very nauseas...now I'm wide awake laying here since 5am bored and bummed...I really hope this doesn't happen for 3+ more weeks straight :(


----------



## Mrs.326

I agree - some of you need to hurry up and have babies so I can get my fix! I need to let our guy cook a little longer, so you all will have to post pictures of your little ones in the meantime :) 

DH was totally calm throughout the entire pregnancy, but ever since I hit the 8th month he's been a bit of a spaz! LOL!


----------



## MommyH

Anyone else doing anything to help their baby/body along? My midwife suggested evening primrose oil capsules to help my cervix/uterus start the process...I got some yesterday because I was supposed to begin it at 37 weeks but with all the action last night I didn't so I'm going to start it woodsy...anyone else doing anything? I'm all for suggestions :) I know she will come when she is ready but just curious if anyone has other ideas to prepare for our births...perennial massage anyone?? Lol :rofl:


----------



## Stephers35

Ha ha! Perennial massage! 

It's supposed to help, but I cannot imagine anything I would rather do less!


----------



## bexxc

mine's still cooking. as anxious as i am to know if we have an eli or a bryn, i don't think i should encourage him/her to come out just yet. :haha:


----------



## bexxc

today's my last teaching day!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyH

Yay congrats bexxc!!! I can't wait to be done with work...2 more weeks just seems so long and now I'm wishing I hadn't booked clients that far out :/

Stephens I couldn't agree more!! No pm here for me either lol


----------



## bexxc

i was going to work 2 more weeks, but i'm sooooo over it!


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarah I think your are going to win lol. 

Docs appointment went good. No change since last time but I knew there wouldnt be. BP was still high but since there was no protien in my urine they are not going to take baby earlier. 

Only got an hour of sleep last night and im EXHAUSTED!!! Going to try and take a nap before heading to my last hair appointment for who knows how long :haha: 

As of tomorrow I start walking walking walking. Next weekend works for Morgan to make her arrival and Im going to try and help it along lol.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i want to walk so bad but my hips and legs kill me!! this whole time i was planning on walking a crap loud at the end and now i really can only shuffle my feet without being in pain :(

guess i'll continue to bounce lol


----------



## AMM1031

So my NST went great, babies look really good, I am contracting but not enough to change my cervix, still a 1+ so I am going to WALK WALK WALK...I dont know what else I can do right now, no more sex since I lost my mucas plug already, and they say nipple simulation but its like 3 hours a day..ummm no thanks.....I did drink some of the red raspberry leaf tea but I dont think it did any good...the nurses couldnt believe I was still pregnant, and they are the ones that said start walking, its the only thing, and DONT do castor oil...the side effects are worse than the outcome of actually going into labor.


----------



## AMM1031

wishful, 
walking hurts for me too especially since everything from the ribs down feels swollen! But i know that walking is the best thing to jump start labor, so I do it, usually after about 3-5 minutes, the pain goes away and the waddling starts but its the only thing I can do right now and I want these girls TOMORROW!!


----------



## Viking15

Mommy H it sounds like your body is really gearing up for labor. Your little baby got an eviction notice last night! I hope that things happen quickly and you don't have lots of nights like that. 
I can't believe everyone is still working. There is absolutely no way I can imagine still working. My back was just killing me at 27 weeks. I don't know how y'all do it. I guess I'm just a wuss. I also have gained so much weight. That has to be the problem. I can't wait to have my body back. 
So, a MW in my group told me I could start with evening primrose oil. So I do take that. I usually only manage to get it down 2xs a day. I should be taking it 3xs a day, but I'm terrible at taking meds and pills and such. She also recommended red raspberry leaf tea. I drink that once a day at least. The box says 3-4 times a day. Meh. I don't think so. She also said the exercise ball. Bounce and lean and circle the hips. I do that an hour a night after walking the dog. She said the more uncomfortable I am the more likely she will want to come out because she is uncomfortable. That being said I usually spend the majority of the day laying in bed on my side :shrug: I just can't sit or stand very long. I am going to the grocery store soon. I usually do about one chore a day. 
I felt like she dropped a tiny bit in the last three days, but nothing dramatic. She's just not quite as high as before. I can't believe she could realistically still be in there another 4 weeks. :cry:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Are you not allowed sex if you've lost your plug?


----------



## Viking15

Charlie, I think all is fine until your water breaks. Go for it.

And since she mentioned it, I forgot that my MW also said lots of sex. My DH hasn't touched me since my BFP so that isn't going to happen. But good luck to those who can manage!


----------



## bexxc

so glad i'm not the only one, viking. pregnancy seems to be like penis repellent to my dh. for awhile i was feeling pretty hard up, but now i don't want it anyway! :haha:


----------



## AMM1031

My dr said if you have lost your plug and feel like you are discharging more than normal then not too because you can get an infection, also sperm inside the cervix, uterus can cause contractions becuase of some chemical so you shouldnt have sex after a certain time unless you are trying to go into labor. I have only had it once or twice in the last few months and it hurt so its not going to be something that i do..


----------



## Mrs.326

viking & bexxc - My DH has been the same. I can count on one hand the number of times we've DTD since I've been pregnant... he swears it's because he doesn't want to hurt me since I've had such awful back pain, but I think he's just not into the pregnant body that way. He's always so sweet about it and tells me I'm beautiful, but I think it's hard for him to see me as "sexy" right now.


----------



## bexxc

i think that's definitely how morgan is feeling. it's just not his thing.


----------



## Viking15

Yes, sadly my DH finds the belly repellant. I'm not going to take it personally. I think I look hideous too. I am jealous of those who's husbands think they are sexy though. We don't have the best sex life to begin with (TMI) so I didn't expect to get any. :shrug: I just hope I can manage to lose all this weight once this little girl comes out or I may never have sex again...


----------



## ashleywalton

So, as far as what we can do to move this along I really don't know what to do. I cannot walk but am sure thinking about just going for it. We have DTD twice this week. I figured we'd try that until my next appointment at least. :) With my 1st I remember a good friend who is also a labor and delivery nurse told me to have sex. I was like 'no thanks' mainly because I was being induced the next day...This time I figured 'why not'. Lol. 
What are your ladies opinions on being induced with no medical reason? I'd be at 39 weeks.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i feel like i'm making too comfortable a home for baby... i too spend a lot of my time on my side resting because its the only time i'm not in tons of pain! i need to move more, for sure.. but it is so hard!!

i have so many pros and cons about being induced. i think if i am favorable (i guess you can never know) i might. i have a large baby inside and i don't want a c-section so it is hard. if i am at my due date or pass due and my dr suggests it i feel like i will not be able to say no! i am so uncomfortable and ready to meet my son.. but at the same time i know induction can often times lead to c-sections. ugh... the stress lol


----------



## charlie15

yey for last day of teaching Beccx :) you can try and chill out now. i don't know how you have worked for so long either!

I have been drinking raspberry leaf tea for a while now, it doesn't bring on labour but it's meant to strengthen you uterus so pushing is easier and shorter, which sounds good to me!

I decided to start with evening primrose oil last night, no idea if it helps but worth a shot! and today I managed to walk for a total of 2 hours!! not in one go mind, 2 1 hour walks with a sleep in between as it totally tires me out and i end up with a painful back and hips too, so end up waddling VERY slowly!! I think as of next week we are going on a mission with some bedroom activity!! It really feels like the last thing i want to do but we'll give it a go and see how we feel but the last time we did it, it was soooooo painful so not sure how successful we'll be!!

Ashely I'm not really convinced about induction for no good medical reason, so would probably prefer nature to take it's course and bubs will come when ready. But i know there are others out there who would totally disagree and almost beg to be induced. But also been induced is probably my main dread to be honest with you, so I'm unlikely to be for it!! Why do they want to induce you? especially seeing as you've had to be on bed rest to try and avoid premature labour?? I would have thought they'd be happy to let you carry on.


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley - I'm really on the fence about that, too. On one hand I'd love to meet my baby early, but on the other I'd hate to interfere with the natural progression and take him if he's not ready... although at 39 weeks that's not really a concern for you as she'll be plenty ready at that point. I'm really not sure what I would do in your situation. One thing is, I don't think you'd be judged either way. We're all so anxious and would be totally supportive if you decided to be induced. :hugs: I'm sure my input didn't help much, but hugs to you either way! That's a tough one!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you for your responses ladies. I just really don't know yet. I had a very good experience being induced so it's easy for me to say yeah let's do it! But, I don't really know for sure what the reason for being induced would be. My doctor is sort of different and doesn't express concern until he absolutely has to. I just know as soon as he measured me, looked at my weight, my feet being swollen, he said he doesn't want me to go overdue. Then, he asked if I had to be induced with my others and I told him yes with my first due to preeclampsia and he just said come back in a week and we'll talk. He basically said the same thing with my 1st and when I went back I had protein in my urine and was induced the next day. 

Ugh...I just hope she comes by then, but he didn't seem to think she would and neither do I. We will just have to wait and see what happens...not easy to do!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think if your cervix seems ready and is favourable, and you know the risks associated with an induction and, it seems like a good choice - go for it. I dunno I wouldn't have said this before this week in my pregnancy :haha: That;s how much I've had enough now :(


----------



## charlie15

If he's worried about you getting pre-eclampsia due to your past history he probably won't want to risk letting you going past your due date, that's what it sounds like. I have heard of people being induced at 39/40 weeks because of a history of pre pre-eclampsia. It sounds like a wait and see situation but if you trust him then maybe let him advise you what he thinks is best and why.


----------



## Stephers35

Before feeling like I currently do, I would've said no to an induction as well, just thinking that it could lead to c-section. If your doc is worried about your history though, there may be a very good medical reason for induction. If he recommends it though, I would specifically ask why. At this point though, if my doc said we should do it, I probably wouldn't argue. This baby is heavy!

A lot of people will probably have strong opinions, but they aren't in your specific position and don't live your life!


----------



## ashleywalton

I know everyones opinion is different and regardless we will do what we feel is best. I just wanted to get an idea of what you all think. We are going to just have an open mind going into my next appt and ask why and tell him our concerns and go from there. 
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend. My husband is off for 4 days in a row so it should be a good one for us.


----------



## MommaBarry

Would you be worried?

I told you all that wednesday Morgan was not being active and the doctor on call had me go to hospital to have a stress test done. When we got there we never saw the doctor since 4 other ladies came in before us in labor. The nurse said everything looked good, and from what we saw of the monitors we would have agreed. She looked good according to heart rate and movement. 

Tonight Oh and I are about to leave for dinner when he gets a call. I hear him say may I ask whos calling and he hands me the phone puzzled and said its the hospital. ( I dont give people his number for them to contact me) The lady on the line said the doc on call from that night wants me to come in tomorrow morning for a stress test. I ask her why I would need to do that if I was just there wednesday and was told that everything was fine and the little girl has been kicking and moving good since. She replies with im not sure I just had a note saying to call and schedule this im sure he will talk with you tomorrow.

Two red flags for me here.
One, my OH is listed as my emergency contact ( my phone is crap at the moment and I dont always get my calls) so for them to reach me through him worries me that its important. 
Two, they are having me come in on a sunday instead of normal hours during the week.

Would this concern any of you or am I just freaking out for nothing?

My only thoughts are that he never really looked at my test strip from the stress test that night since he was busy and assumed since baby was moving and heart was beating all was fine, and that upon really looking at it he has concerns. I would not think they would have me come repeat a stress test if everything was fine and baby is moving.


----------



## bexxc

i don't want to worry you more than you already are, but i would be a bit worried in your situation. that being said, i don't think you or the baby are in any immediate danger or they would have had you come in right away. i hope it's nothing serious. thinking of you. hope you'll keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks Bexxc :hugs: I will definetly let you all know!!

I agree, if it were an emergency I would HOPE they would have had me come straight in. Especially since it was last wednesday that I had the original test done. 

I think what gets to me is when they are so vague about things. I know the nurse was playing dumb, they are not allowed to discuss concerns over the phone and leave it up to the doc to do per there orders. I dont like being left in the dark, especially when it comes to something I can not control. If there was a concern I want to know so I can be prepared.

I know im not going to sleep well tonight. The worst case scenario is they decide to admit me and take her monday morning. Wouldnt be a terrible thing but im not feeling ready for that.


----------



## Viking15

MommaB, I don't know what the deal is either. I think you are right to feel concerned. I know I would as well. I suppose, however, that if it were an emergency he would have wanted you to come right in. The baby is moving and you are feeling ok so I wouldn't worry too much. My MW stresses to me each visit to make sure my LO is moving every day and that is the best indicator that things are ok. I wonder what your OB is worried about. Definitely keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

I would be concerned too but try not to worry so much, I'm sure they would have said come in now if it was something that needs immediate attention :hugs: I know at my dr and hospital if you go in once for a nst or fmt then you have to come back every 5-7 days for a repeat because they want to make sure baby is consistent <3 Hang in there I hope you get a little rest I will be thinking of you!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh momma if i was you i would be worried. thats just how i am. i hate when you can't get answers and things are vague. BUT i do think they would have you come straight in if it was an ER. although your DH is an emergency contact i also think they use it just when they can't reach you.. so maybe they tried your cell a few times.. didn't get through and called your husband instead.

tons and tons of :hugs: and please update us tomorrow.. you and DH are in my thoughts!


----------



## bexxc

has anyone heard from halfthyme?


----------



## Bookity

I have her on facebook. Just looked her up to find that apparently my news feed is showing me hardly any of her updates.

She has one from Thursday saying she has 2 more weeks of bed rest and then they are inducing her. Baby is estimated at 8 lbs 12 oz now. Don't know why I haven't seen her 'round here.


----------



## bexxc

thinking of you, mommma. hope everything goes well today.


----------



## ashleywalton

MommaB-Just saw your post...I hope you get to update us soon cause Im nervous for you. I agree with these ladies though and would think that if it were an emergency they would have had you go straight in. Either way I hope all is well :)
I lost a little more plug the last couple days. Nothing extreme and I don't even get excited about it anymore as its been 10 days or so since I had some that was even bloody tinged. I really hope I have her by the 28th cause after that there are a ton of birthdays...


----------



## MommaBarry

All is good ladies :thumbup:

Since we had the episode on wednesday with the decreased fetal movement, Morgan just barley passed the NST they gave me that night is what I found out. And since im so close to d-day, the docs have decided they want me in twice a week now for NST's. So im now seeing them twice a week to keep an eye on her. 

Thank you all for the support :hugs: It really means alot to me!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Glad that all is well. I sure hope that it continues to stay that way. I'm glad they are going to be checking on her twice a week! :hugs: to you and you can hopefully relax now :)


----------



## bexxc

phew! glad that's all it was. i wish they could just tell you thinks like that over the phone so you don't worry yourself sick wondering what's wrong!


----------



## charlie15

Just read your posts Momma B. Glad all is clear now and you'll get some extra monitoring too.


----------



## MommyH

Yay thanks for the update mommabarry I figured that's exactly what it was because our dr office does the same thing...if you go in once then you go in always :) so happy to hear sweet Morgan is perfect :)


----------



## jrwifey18

soon have our bundles of joy in our arms ladies it seems like everyone is so far ahead of me good luck everyone


----------



## ashleywalton

So, I haven't been having any braxton hicks for a week. They came back last night! They are stronger than they were 2 weeks ago when I went in to L&D but I know its still not the 'real' thing yet. They got to be 4-6 minutes apart early this morning but I was able to fall asleep after an hour of them. This waiting game is not fun. 
Any one else's boobs starting to really hurt? My left one hurts really bad. For those that know how it feels, it feels like my milk is coming in, very full and heavy and painful. Weird...


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley, I really hope things progress and you finally get to hold that sweet girl in your arms! I know you've got to be exhausted with all the back and forth she's given you. 

No sore bb's here... just really sore nipples! :( I feel like I'm back in first tri again... they're so sensitive.


----------



## CharlieKeys

My boobies and nips have gone really sore again too :( :( Even my clothes irritate them!


----------



## Mrs.326

DH thinks it's funny to lightly graze them since I can literally feel his hand just inches away from them these days (that's how sensitive they are now... just the _idea_ of something touching them makes them hurt!). Not my favorite game of his... :haha:


----------



## Bookity

My boobs were so sore last night when I took of my bra to shower. It's just like you said Ashley, like heaviness.

And my feet are swollen again today, I noticed swelling last night, and I know it went down by this morning, but it's feeling tight and stretched again today. More my left foot than my right. My left foot also ballooned comically 5 days after DD was born. Weird.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

no sensitive boobies here, since mine have deflated... but my fingers look like sausages :haha:

so i have to go to the dentist today. i have a tooth that hurts sometimes, and when it does its a throbbing pain. ice water doesn't affect it, and neither does something hot. last time this happened several years ago i put it off because it rarely hurt and was so dull and then i needed antibiotics because it was an infection.. so to be safe i am going. i HATE HATE HATE the dentist and the anxiety i am feeling today is off the charts. all i want is some x-rays to see if it is infected.. if so get some meds and then go back after i have LO. i hope they are nice. i can not lean back in that chair too long as i feel like i am suffocating on my back. i'm headed to a new place today too since i moved.

wish me luck girls that i don't have a full on melt down when i get in there!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I hope everything goes well at the dentist, Wishful. I'm sure it'll be over before you know it!


----------



## Bookity

Lucky me girls! OBs office just called and looks like I have a UTI!  Try not to be too jealous!


----------



## bexxc

good luck at the dentist, wishful!

oh, bookity, i'm so sorry. utis have got to be one of the worst things a girl has to deal with. i get them pretty regularly and i'm always really paranoid about it. now it's hard because sometimes i can't tell if what i'm feeling is a uti or the baby smashing my innards. it's a strangely similar sensation.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hey ladies! The prodigal poster has returned! Sorry I was MIA for so long -- I was training my temp for three weeks at work before I went on maternity leave and life was absolutely nuts....and I got so far behind on this board that I only updated facebook.....And then I overdid it and ended up in the hospital all last weekend :dohh: they let me go home as long as I promised to be compliant with bed rest.....DH has officially become my warden! He let me out to go to church yesterday for an hour and it was the highlight of my week.

Looks like things have been heating up on here! We're all getting close -- hard to believe! Glad things are OK for everyone though and no serious problems. I don't think my docs honestly believed I would make it past 37 weeks, so now they're kinda scratching their heads. The perinatologist wrote in her notes last weekend that she'd deliver me this week at 38 weeks, but at my appt last week she rewarded me with two more weeks of bed rest to "see if we can get you to 39 weeks"....and my OB won't do anything unless the perinatologist recommends it, so here I sit.

I think I'm going to take myself off bed rest this week and hopefully get this party started! Any tips? Am I too late for EPO? As Bookity mentioned (thanks for updating!), they estimated baby girl at 8 lb 12oz last week, I can only imagine how much she weighs this week! I think I see a c-section in my future, because I don't know how else to get this chunk out!

anyway.....sorry for the marathon post guys! I've missed you all! Can't wait to see all our babies! Someone hurry up and go into labor! ;)


----------



## bexxc

there you are, halfthyme! i missed seeing your posts. what a healthy little chunkmonkey you're growing in there!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Welcome back HalfThyme!! Sounds like you've had quite the eventful few weeks. Seems like you're getting so very close to having your sweet girl :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

bexxc said:


> there you are, halfthyme! i missed seeing your posts. what a healthy little chunkmonkey you're growing in there!!!

chunky monkey is right! Forgot to mention -- I finally saw her face on one of the growth scans and all I could see were CHEEKS lol. I may be giving birth to a Michelin baby!
 



Attached Files:







michelin.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bexxc

:rofl: the squishy ones are the cutest!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

halftyme! so good to hear from you.. my son is big too.. i fnd on thursday the plan of action.. eeeekk!!! nervous!

thanks for the well wishes ladies... currently in the waiting room.. ahhh


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, I went to the dentist today too for a cleaning. I got chastised for not flossing. I don't know why I let it fall by the wayside. I start off with good intentions after each visit and then it slowly gets left behind. 
Half, it's good to see you are doing alright. Bed rest might make me cookoo if it was forced like that. However, I spend a lot of time in bed. 
On our walk tonight I felt the LO slip down just a touch. I'm contemplating 2 walks a day. Since it has finally cooled off a little here it might be a good idea. 
Oh Half, I don't think it's too late to start the EPO. I was told to not start it until 37 weeks. So maybe it will help you. I can't say if it's helping or not. The MW I talked to about it swore that it was great and helped the cervix just melt away. Her words. We shall see. 
Ashley, I hope your girl comes soon. I've had a resurgence in BH the last few days as well. I had some super long ones again yesterday. 20 minutes long is just uncool. It freaks me out. It makes me feel like the baby is going to die. I did ask and was told it's fine, but I'm not sure I believe that.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah my new dentist was a sweetheart.. thank god! he did say flossing is important as gums get worse during pregnancy. once i found a floss i liked (it feels like ribbon.. soft on teeth) i floss more! but i am like you.. i have good intentions and then get worse lol. i think we are guilty of it sometimes. i need some work done but he said to come back after birth as i will be more comfortable.. now i need to follow through because i made a promise to Dh that i would face my fears! lol


----------



## hollsarena

Wishful-I'm so glad you had a good experience. I felt so bad for you when I read you had to go to the dentist. I just recently had some VERY bad experiences at the dentist. When I read that you were having problems and had to go to a new one I wanted to cry for you. I had "flashbacks" of what happened to me. (WOW I'm not dramatic at all am I?) Anyhow I'm so thankful that you had a much better time than I did!

Bookity-I'm so sorry about the UTI. That sounds like a lot of NO FUN. Its hard enough being pregnant without any other issues:( BLAH

As for me I'm getting sick...ugh. My mom said she was sick when she gave birth to me...does that mean my lil man is gonna come soon? lol. My mom says he will come on October 29th because its a full moon and my step-dad, mother-in-law, and father-in-law will all be out of town! I'll show them for leaving so close to my due date...lol.

Hope everyone has a GREAT day!!!


----------



## Viking15

Holls, my DH and I were just discussing the full moon on our walk last night. I can only hope that she might decide to come that soon! That's early, but well within the bounds of reality. Oh hope. You are a tease.


----------



## hollsarena

Viking it would be closer for you than it would be for me! I'm due November 9th...so you'd be 5 days closer than I would! I've heard mixed reviews about the full moon though. Some people swear there are more births then but when I asked Dr. Google I found "facts" say its not true. who knows.


----------



## AMM1031

Sorry guys, I have been getting alot of stuff done this week so I have been MIA, went to the dr yesterday still a 1+, but she did sweep my membranes, so I was hoping that would get things going but so far NO LUCK, I feel like I am going to be pregnant with these girls forever...the dr said it was my fault for having a cervix like fort knox! HAHAHA....Have another NST today at 11am and I know I have been contracting again but not long, or closer together then before....I do feel like I am leaking tho so I am going to ask them about it. 36wand4d....ready to get over 12lbs of baby OUT!!!! 
and I wanted to have them by the 25th so I can be home for my birthday and to see my son go trick or treating.....(same day) he is REALLY excited this year.....I keep praying and wishing SOMETHING would happen


----------



## bexxc

thanks for the update, amm! sorry your cervix isn't cooperating! your body's just making sure those lil ladies are healthy and ready for the outside world. you're doin' great, hun!


----------



## Mrs.326

So glad you had a good experience, Wishful! :thumbup: I think I'm a bit of a freak with flossing... I do it ALL THE TIME. I keep floss in my purse and car :haha: 

As for the full moon action being false, I don't know if I totally believe that. I used to work in a hospital and there was always more activity around a full moon. I'm sure they can't scientifically prove it though, so they can't really count it as "true", but in my experience it definitely causes more action, so I could see a few of you popping around the end of the month :) 

AMM, hopefully those contractions are working some sort of magic in there!! I know you're ready to meet those girls, and we can't wait to see them!! :)


----------



## bexxc

mrs- i'm the same way with flossing. i just can't go without it!


----------



## SarahDiener

I was big on flossing for a few years, It was the only thing that really helped my sensitive teeth. Then last year I got a clean, and randomly it stopped! Now I've become pretty lazy with it :/


----------



## Mrs.326

You know, if I didn't have little floss packs all over the place I may not do it as much... but since I literally can't go anywhere without having one on me or at least nearby I do it all the time. I suppose it's a good habit to keep up :)


----------



## ashleywalton

I am going to have to make a trip to the dentist once this baby comes out and I am feeling up to it. Never fun! 

Well, I finally had to take medication for my contractions last night. I've noticed a slight slow down this morning finally. I slept maybe 2 hours last night and my husband works day shift today so I'm all alone with the girls and exhausted. I can't wait for naptime already. I can't wait until I'm 39 weeks so I can no longer take those pills to slow contractions...Only a few more days :) I really can't believe how miserable I am this pregnancy compared to my first two...

Anyway, enough complaining...Hope you ladies are all doing okay!


----------



## Mrs.326

1 more day until you're in the single digits, Ashley! You're almost there!!

Feeling fine and dandy over here. No more contractions to speak of... just getting bigger and bigger, LOL! I'm a little more light headed these days, but I'm sure it's just exhaustion setting in. I could literally nap anywhere right now!


----------



## bexxc

keep hanging in, ashley! you're so close!


----------



## Stephers35

Half-glad to see you back! What a stressful few weeks you've had. 

Does it seem like we have all been pregnant forever? I'm still having occasional braxton hicks, but not as much as before. I now just have a case of violent baby feet. This convinces me that my girl is going to have DH's energy level. I'm gonna need a lot more patience! On a funny note, I've been saying things that don't make any sense lately. DH thinks it's hilarious, but I do not like it. I'm an introvert and I always think about what I am going to say before it comes out. I'm still doing that, but it isn't coming out right. 

I have my 38 week appointment this afternoon and depending on which of the three due dates I use (Nov 1, Nov 2 or Nov 3), I am about 38 weeks and 3-5 days. I wish there was a way to will this little girl to be on time. Not looking forward to this appointment as there will be another cervical check and I now know what to expect. BLAH! Hopefully I've made a little progress, but I'm certainly not counting on it.

If AMM is hanging on to twins, this girl is NEVER going to come out! I sure hope I don't have a fort knox situation happening!


----------



## ashleywalton

Good luck Stephers! I agree; it feels as if we've been pregnanct forever! But, we really can't be pregnanct forever, they have to come out eventually. I know what you mean about the different due dates as well, our other one is Oct 31st which means I'd be 39 weeks tomorrow. Hope your appt goes well! Please update us after.


----------



## hollsarena

Who all is still working? I know I had planned on working up until my lil man was born but I'm spent. How is everyone else dealing with it? I am just always so tired and my back hurts and some days I feel sick all day long. Not to mention I'm now getting a cold. I'm just a receptionist so I sit on my butt all day...nothing difficult but I'm struggling. Sorry to be such a big baby...but didn't know if anyone had any helpful hints?!?!?


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm still working. It's very difficult. I have zero motivation and really I'd just like to nap all day. I try to get up and move around a lot... I'm supposed to be out of the office quite a bit visiting clients, but lately that idea is much more daunting. I'm just trying to grin and bear it through these last few weeks!


----------



## bexxc

i finally stopped working this week. i just couldn't keep up with the kids. teaching was keeping me on my feet for about 9 hours a day. it also takes a lot of prep time at home and i just couldn't hang in. i feel so much better now that i've stopped working. i'm actually getting some things done around the house!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hollsarena said:


> Wishful-I'm so glad you had a good experience. I felt so bad for you when I read you had to go to the dentist. I just recently had some VERY bad experiences at the dentist. When I read that you were having problems and had to go to a new one I wanted to cry for you. I had "flashbacks" of what happened to me. (WOW I'm not dramatic at all am I?) Anyhow I'm so thankful that you had a much better time than I did!

soo sorry you had a bad experience!! dentist should know that we are less likely to come back (obviously) if we have a bad time.. and whats most important is we are trying to stay healthy and do the right thing. 


also, huge respect to the women still working... i can't imagine i am so tired all the time and need to lay on my side constantly! you guys are great :thumbup:


----------



## Stephers35

I'm still working and like MRS. I was out visiting clients everyday. Last thursday was my last client appointment and I am now working from home and transitioning my clients to coworkers and working with clients via phone. I am relieved to be at home as it was really difficult to get around and in the past month I would feel like crying before appointments because it was just plain overwhelming.

I can't believe I've been able to do it, although my stress level has been too high.


----------



## ashleywalton

I couldn't imagine getting up and being at work everyday. Hang in there ladies! I am a full time stay at home mom with a 2 and 4 year old which is definitely not easy. But, at least I get to stay home in pjs with my hair thrown up and can relax on couch if I have to.


----------



## MommyH

This may be it! Contractions 3-5 minutes apart lasting 2 mins each since 8am and holy heck I forgot how bad this hurts!!! They are very intense but luckily I'm getting a little break between them still. My body 'cleaned' itself out (TMI sorry) about an hour ago but no mucus or blood yet so I'm hesitant to believe this is really it just yet :( Trying to hold off going in till our daughter gets out of school at 3 but I don't know how much more I can handle so we may have to pick her up early. I wish there was a way to know if its the real deal or not...I did the warm bath and drank a to of water and they have slowed down but haven't gone away by any means...I actually had a shower too because I needed to shave my pits and legs lol really really hope today or even tomorrow is the day!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Ooooh MommyH I hope this is it for you too! It definitely sounds like it! Especially since you bathed and showered and they're still there. Can't wait to hear your update! Good luck! :)


----------



## Coleey

Good luck MommyH! Hope this is it for you :hugs: xx


----------



## hollsarena

YAY MommyH!!! Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mrs.326

YAY MOMMYH!!!!!!!!!! My fingers are super duper crossed for you! I hope you get to meet your sweet Ela soon!


----------



## Mrs.326

UGH! So uncomfortable after lunch!!! You know what the worst part of still working is... sitting at my desk and trying to lean over my bump to type on the computer, or read the incredibly small print on my screen! :( I'm feeling a little sick right now.


----------



## mammytoerin

I just thought I would check in here, as I haven't been on in so long! I haven't had the chance to read everyone's posts, but I hope everyone is keeping well.

MommyH - good luck!! Sounds like this is it for you :)

I finished up at work a week past Friday (I am a teacher also), and feel so much better for it! I have another week left of holidays before my maternity leave starts. Exciting!! I still don't get too much of a chance to relax, though, as my two year old is keeping me on my toes!! She was even admitted to hospital for a night last week due to her temperature reaching 41 deg c, caused by a urine infection. I thought, 'if this sends me into labour, at least I'm in the right place!'

Anyway, best of luck to everyone, and I hope everyone has a successful birth. Enjoy every second with your babies :) xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mommyH!!! sounds like the it could definitely be the real thing!! keep us updated when you can!!! excited for you!


----------



## Stephers35

AH MOMMYH! Keep us updated every five minutes regardless of how horrible you feel! Ok, so maybe you don't need to do that, but so excited for you!

Mrs. - I have my desk at home set up so that everything is within reach, but when I go into the office, I have to move everything up about six inches so that I'm not pushing in my belly. The worst part is how long it takes to walk from my desk to the bathroom every 45 minutes. I cannot tell you how much I am looking forward to three months of zero work stress, holidays and snuggles with my girl!


----------



## Mrs.326

I so wish I could work from home! At this point, I'm sure I wouldn't get much done though. I just suddenly started feeling sick this afternoon and got a little grumpy thinking about how much time I more than likely still have left of work. Someone play a violin for me while I throw myself a pitty party, LOL!


----------



## bexxc

ooooh! mommyh....this sounds very exciting! hope this is it for you! good luck!


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH Im stalking now!! If you can don't keep us in suspense to long :haha: We are all in need of a baby fix!! FX'd the next post is this is it!!

MRS......I hope you get some relief. :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

your 35 weeks MRS and working at an uncomfortable desk... you can whine all you want!!!


----------



## Bookity

Sounds super promising MommyH!! Hope this is it for you! Keep us updated as you are able to. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## silver_penny

Thought I would let you ladies know that my yellow bundle turned pink at 6:27 this morning!


----------



## MommaBarry

I forgot to tell you ashley my next appointment is the 26th. I have my NST and Ob appointment that day.

Congrats silverpenny!! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyH

Thanks everyone <3 Trying to hold off for 2 more hours till she gets out of school...no change in contractions, still coming still strong still hurt!! I will update in a few hours when I go in :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

congratulations, silver!!! how exciting!


----------



## Bookity

Congrats silver!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i feel like i am not going to be able to wait it out too long once my contractions are between 3-5 minutes. i know i am going to be anxious to go in once i have had them for an hr. is this just a first time mom thing? i need help!


----------



## MommaBarry

EEKK MommyH!! :happydance: I am so hoping this is it for you!! Im so excited


----------



## HalfThyme007

Congrats Silver Penny!! Woohooo!!!!!

Okay seriously -- Mrs & Stephers, you guys are rockstars for still working!! Wow!! My last day was on the 12th and I wasn't sure I was going to make it that last week! I'm working from home right now, a separate side job some attorneys hired me for, and even at home in my PJs I'm having a hard time staying comfortable and getting stuff done! 

MommyH ------ WOW fingers crossed!!! Hope this is it for you!!! :happydance: This probably sounds really weird, but I woke up vomiting again this morning and thought "well, I bet MommyH is in the same boat, at least I'm not alone!" lol. (see, I told you it would sound weird!)

PS: it snowed today :( I think I might be in for a long winter!


----------



## bugaboobaby

Good luck mommyH!!!


----------



## MommyH

Well they had us go into the ob office to get checked before going to l&d...I am 3cm and 30-40% effaced...I was pretty bummed to hear that because I am in so much pain but it is what it is...so I'm not admitted yet :( she said I'm in early labor but it could be today tomorrow or even a few days to a week or more from now...talk about heart breaking! I am still contracting regularly and it hurts...worse than it was when I was induced with my first! Then again that was 8 years ago and my 23 year old body might have just handled it better? I'll keep y'all updated...


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: thinking of you mommyh!


----------



## MommaBarry

So mean of them to not just go ahead and take you!! Early labor is still labor and they can help you along to get things going! Your full term for cyring out loud!

Thoughts are with you that is happens fast!! Tonight is not still out!! :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

I really hope you don't have to wait much longer MommyH! Are they sending you home?? Hopefully you can come back tonight and be ready to go!


----------



## AMM1031

So I did dilate another cm so now I am 2, and I wasnt leaking fluid, they said it was just discharge which is normal this late with twins, but I was just glad that it wasnt pee...that would have been embarrasing! I now need to go one more cm or more and then they will take the babies!! But everyone seems to think this week.. we shall wait and see
Good Luck Mommy!! Hopefully this is it for you


----------



## Bookity

This week is your week AMM!!


----------



## bexxc

^^ definitely!!!! i'm so excited for you! you're so close!!!!


----------



## Stephers35

OMG Mommyh! By what I've read in other peoples' stories, you'll be at the hospital at 4am. Ok, so I am willing it to happen for you. Being in pain for days would be awful.

I had the 38 week appt and the doc said I am now 3cm! She then said that my cervix was extremely soft and did some stretching to prove it. OUCH! She then tells me that I'll be 39 weeks on Thursday, so if I want, she'll do an induction at any time after thursday. I told her that I want to wait until it happens naturally, but that I'll let her know in week 40. She laughed. She said that going from 1cm to 3cm in two weeks without intervention is a good thing. I still need a good couple days at work, so I'm not in that big of a hurry. Oh, and I am really scared of the whole labor and delivery thing:(


----------



## bexxc

sounds like your little sweetheart will be here in no time at all, stephers!


----------



## annie00

Wow I'm so jealous all u ladies r dilated and thinning out!!!! 
I went To dr Monday and they didn't even check me his normal dr appt ill be 35 weeks Thursday and Monday she is going to check me.. 
I have a question.. 
When y'all did y'all group b strep test did y'all hve to go do blood work too?
She told me Monday when I go she is going to check me do swab and send me for blood work.. 
What is the blood work for?? 


Could y'all feel the dilation? Did y'all know y'all were dilating?


----------



## Stephers35

annie00 said:


> Wow I'm so jealous all u ladies r dilated and thinning out!!!!
> I went To dr Monday and they didn't even check me his normal dr appt ill be 35 weeks Thursday and Monday she is going to check me..
> I have a question..
> When y'all did y'all group b strep test did y'all hve to go do blood work too?
> She told me Monday when I go she is going to check me do swab and send me for blood work..
> What is the blood work for??
> 
> 
> Could y'all feel the dilation? Did y'all know y'all were dilating?

Oh my! My checks started at 36 weeks as well, today was my 2nd. I had blood taken when I had by strep test as well, but it was for iron level & other checks they felt were needed. All I know is that my iron was low and the rest came back fine.

I could not feel dilation, although I have been having a lot of braxton hicks contractions and had 4 long regular contractions last friday night. Nothing since then though. I do have a lot of pressure and have been feeling even more emotional than I did even two weeks ago, but that would be the only difference.


----------



## charlie15

Congrats silver penny on your pink bundle :)

Hope things get going for you asap Momma H, can't be too far off for you or for you AMM!


----------



## annie00

Thanks stephers!!! That answered alot...

I haven't had no contractions this week and now showed up on monitor yesterday I do the non stress test every Monday bc I have gd...
I have had cramps here n there mainly a night when I lie down... My hips are pelvic bone is really sore in the morning are when I try to get out of bed..... It feels like I been riding s horse all day and night and I'm sore.. But that's it....


----------



## MommyH

In the hospital! Not sure they are keeping me yet I'm still a 3 but now 70% effaced so we shall see...in so so much pain during contractions


----------



## Bookity

Really hope they keep you and help you out MommyH!! Good luck!


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH I hope they keep you and you get to see your baby soon!! Lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

fingers crossed they keep you mommy!! will refresh for updates...so excited for you!


----------



## bexxc

hope this is it for you, mommyh! good luck!


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH :hugs:

Hope your getting to meet that baby girl soon!! Can't wait to hear from you :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Gooood luck mommah!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

and Congrats Silverpenny!! :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Is checking your cervix etc normal now at the end of pregnancy? When I had DS i wasnt checked until i had a sweep at 41weeks.


----------



## AMM1031

Good Luck MommyH! I hope they keep you and this is it, and I can I say that annie hit the nail on the head! I havent had to many hard contractions, just ALOT of pain and pressure and I was telling my husband about it and when he asked me to describe it I said it felt like I had been riding a horse for the entire day! Everything is soo sore, it hurts to walk but I am doing it cuz I want to see these girls, I am making myself do things that keep me up on my feet...


----------



## annie00

Good luck mommy I hope everything goes well!!!

Amm- i been having that kinda pain for over two weeks now... I'm assuming its the baby bc I haven't been riding horses since high school


----------



## AMM1031

Yeah it is the baby...the dr told me its the pressure of the head trying to get into the correct position into the pelvis, I have had it about 2 weeks also, but I am having twins and hopefully soon! So everything hurts on me now...I cant wait to deliver...36w5d and counting down to whenever they decide to come!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay MommyH! I hope this is it for you!!! Looking forward to your updates and pictures of Ela very soon :) We're all thinking of you and rooting you on! :thumbup:

AMM - I agree, this has got to be your week! Excited for your updates as well. When is your next check?


----------



## Viking15

MommyH, thinking about you. I hope all is going well. 
Cookie, I don't think many providers would start checking at 34 weeks. Many here will start around 37. I declined mine today at my 38 week appt, but was told they will want to look next week. 
AMM, I hope those twins decide to come soon so you aren't so uncomfortable. However, you are doing an excellent job keeping them nice and healthy in there :cloud9: I can't wait to see them. They are going to be precious. I love twins.


----------



## AMM1031

I was just checked on Monday and I was a 1 and then tuesday I had a nst at the hospital and was leaking alittle so they checked me again and I was a 2, so I made some progress....I have another NST on friday at 11am(est) and I will see if they can check me again tho I would really LOVE to deliver tomorrow at the latest, so I can be home for Halloween with my 3 year old and its my birthday and I dont want to spend it in the hospital if I dont have to! But these girls are stubborn like me and must love it in there!!


----------



## annie00

Amm I sure hope u deliver this week!!! I know ur miserable!!! 
Best of luck the way u was dilating though looks good!!! 

Im so jealous Ill be 35 weeks tomorrow and I'm so damn ready!!! I don't find out till the 7th if they gonna induce r not!!! Ugh 7th is still two weeks away!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH I hope your silence means they kept you and that little Ela is on her way or already here :hugs:


----------



## cookielucylou

I didnt mean at 34weeks, as i said i wasnt checked at all until a sweep at 41weeks with my DS hence wondering if it has changed since then.


----------



## annie00

I'm just waiting for pics to see her little bundle of joy!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my dr starts checking at 36 weeks. i have my second check up tomorrow!! praying for some progress!!! i was 1cm and 60 effected last time.


----------



## bexxc

i also hope mommyh's silence is a good sign. i can't wait to hear the news!!!

my doctor starts checking at 36 weeks too, so i have my first check tomorrow to go along with my gbs swab.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck tmrw bexxc!


----------



## AMM1031

YOu guys are LUCKY! I started having checks and NST at 30weeks....the checks are too bad in my opinion tho when I was at the nst on tuesday I told them I thought I was leaking fluid and they had to test, so they have to use the specular(SP) to open you up to swab and see it...and THAT HURTS! Thats uncomfortable when you arent pregnant and its 10x worse when you are pregnant and swollen...but the test came back neg. just excess discharge with all the changes happening in there(sorry tmi)I have ALOT of pain and pressure again today and some small contractions so I have been sitting on the ball again and I think I am going to take my son for a walk around the 8 block neighborhood we live in.(dont worry I always take my phone and my mil lives 6 minutes away)


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah! Checks since 30 weeks? Ouch!

My doc starts at 36 weeks too... Although I'll go in this Friday at 35+2 and wonder if they'll just start them now? Hopefully I can talk them into 1 more scan before baby gets here :)


----------



## ashleywalton

I didn't have a check until 37 weeks (except for when I went to L&D that night). I didn't get checked at 38 weeks but I am sure he will check me tomorrow for my 39 week checkup so he can see what is going on so that we can make a plan. My hands are starting to swell more and my feet a little more as well too. I have had a headache since yesterday morning. I thought it was due to the lack of sleep but it still hasn't gone away and I've gotten plenty of rest. Beginning to think it could possibly be pre-e again. I'm ready for my appt tomorrow so we can see what is going on.

I'm with you ladies in hoping that since MommyH has been so quiet it is good news for her :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh yeah, Ashley! Wasn't your doctor going to talk to you about plans to induce? I would say if you're having signs of pre-e again, do it!! Keep us updated after your appt tomorrow.


----------



## ashleywalton

Yes, Mrs. Tomorrow we will be discussing possibly inducing. I have lots of questions and I can hardly wait for my appt. It's not til 2pm. If he thinks possible pre-e again I would rather just do it before it gets too bad again. I will definitely update you all after my appointment.


----------



## HalfThyme007

Ashley -- bummer you're sick, but hopefully that means you're next!! :) how exciting!! 

AMM-- i know the pain/pressure you're describing! Can only imagine what it's like with two babies!! I hope this week is your week!


----------



## annie00

Wow I'm only a week behind y'all and I'm not dilated yet as I know of.. I'm with be. She does the swab check me and blood work on Monday ill be 35and 3 

I wonder how soon they are going to induce me?? Any ideas? 
I have to go back to growth specialist on the 7th and then they will talk about inducing are possiable letting me go to 39 weeks but I thought with gd u couldn't let them go last two week bc of still born so 38 is the limit??

I been have a few shooting pains below and uncomfortable but that's it


----------



## hollsarena

So just got back to work from my Dr. appt. He said the baby is measuring small so he wants to do an ultra sound. I tried to get in today to do one but can't get in until next Wednesday! Not too excited about that. he didn't sound too concerned but I wasn't sure why he wants to do another ultra sound if there is really no reason to worry? Well at least I know if he doesn't come in the next week I'll still get to see my lil man:)


----------



## bexxc

sorry, holl. i'm sure it's nothing to worry too much about. if it had been that urgent, i'm sure they would have made it a priority to see you a lot faster.


----------



## annie00

Holl it's just a precaution type of thing.. Don't get stressed over it.. It could have been measuring smaller bc the baby is laying different way are has dropped there r plenty of excuses why... So relax .. :)


----------



## mammytoerin

We don't get checks at all until we're in labour!

As with my last pregnancy, I'm measuring small yet again (2 weeks behind). With my daughter, I carried on measuring small right up to the end, and Erin was 8lb and 53cm long when she was born!! I am getting extra growth scans this time due to a hormone imbalance (7 in total), but each one so far has shown that baby is growing exactly on schedule, or slightly ahead, despite again measuring small. I'm sure that your scan will also show your baby is perfect in every way :) It is also nice to get to see your baby more often before you meet them!! I can understand your anxiety, though, as I was pretty worried when I first got the results about my hormone issues. All the best for Wednesday, and keep us posted on how it goes!! xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am sre you are fine holls but i know what you mean! they tell you they want u have to check something then you wait a week or more and it feels like forever! i think sometimes they forget how worried and anxious us mommys are! :hugs:

like ashley, my appt isnt until 2pm tomorrow either! the wait is going to be veryy long. getting an ultrasound first then seeing the dr. depending on his growth (last time he was huge lol) we are discussing our plan of action!... i am so nervous and anxious!!! hurry up!


----------



## annie00

Good luck ladies at dr Appt!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Holls, sometimes they measure behind just because of their position. I'm sure if it was anything serious your doctor would get you in ASAP. Hard not to worry, I know, but I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm measuring small too so had a scan on monday. Luckily all the major bits looked ok, baby is just measuring on the smaller side of their scale. It is worrying though.


----------



## MommyH

Hey ladies <3 Ela was born this morning at 7:43am pst And we are head over heels in love with her!!! I will write a birth story up later but I wanted to share a couple pics, she is so perfect <3 6lbs 13oz 20" long tons and tons of thick long black hair <3
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6276b23541a4fb12a1c57b0ac634c9d9.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/a77c90358efd3eafe8d2dff867bd44fe.jpg


----------



## Bookity

She's beautiful MommyH!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bexxc

mommyh! congratulations! she is just perfect!!!! how are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs.326

CONGRATULATIONS MOMMYH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I just got so teary eyed she is beautiful!!!! :cry: :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

Omg!!!!!! She is so perfect!!!! 

She is precious!!!! 

How was the pain? How r u feeling?? 

May I ask why u had her at 37 weeks were u induced?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh MommyH!! She's gorgeous!! Am so happy for you :) Congrats mummy!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh my goodness she is precious!!! Congrats!!! Can't wait to hear how it all went down. Hope you recover quickly! :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

AWWWW!!! SHE IS GORGEOUS!! Congrats mommyH!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## charlie15

Ahhhhh congratulations Mommy H, she's beautiful! x


----------



## Viking15

Mommy H she is precious! :cloud9: Wonderful job. I hope you are feeling ok. I can't wait to read your birth story. Try and get some rest :hugs:


----------



## AMM1031

I got teary eyed too! she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Congrats and I have to admit I am a little jealous :( I tried to go in again today having contractions and major back pain but still only a 2 so they sent me home because I can be more comfortable labouring at home versus being in the hospital and making no progress....they know I am not dehyrated this time so she said keep drinking and walking and sex, I did try and walk but my back hurts too bad so I am now sitting on the birthing ball with the heating pad on my back watching tv.


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats MommyH! She's adorable and love those chubby cheeks! Well done!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

AMM have they mentioned jump starting things with pitocin? not sure if you even wanted that... just wondering!

CONGRATS MOMMYH ON ELA!!!! she is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## MommyH

Thank you all so much I am crazy in love with her, things went amazing and I couldn't have asked for a better labor and delivery <3 I will update my story when we get home tomorrow :) I'm struggling with a pulled muscle in my neck right now and can't move my head much so sitting up typing doesn't feel the greatest but I will update soon :)


----------



## bexxc

hope your recovery is speedy. can't wait to hear your story! glad you're all happy and healthy!


----------



## Bookity

Can't wait to hear all about it MommyH! Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## AMM1031

Wishful, they want me to go as far as I can....they techinally cant do anything until I hit 38 weeks :( unless something happens before then, like bleeding or water breaking...and I cant believer that nothing HAS happened since I will be 37 weeks tomorrow but measuring at 44weeks as a singleton, you think my body would say okay this is enough we need to get these babies out of here! I am still hoping by this weekend!! I really wanted October babies just not Halloween babies...


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, AMM... praying you progress and have those girls soon! :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

I can't wait to hear your story MommyH.

I think little Ela's birth was especially hormonal emotional for me since we have been together on this thread since the very begining and you are the "first" person I have known the entire haul to have her little one. :hugs: You were my first bump buddy!!

Sorry to be all mushy on you :blush: Im just really happy for you!!


----------



## annie00

Momma- me n Bex have a thread over in Tww and she is the one that convinced me I was preggo!!! So I feel the same way about her!! 

Amm- wow I would have thought they would have induced u bc my sil had twins and they induced her at 35 weeks ...


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> I can't wait to hear your story MommyH.
> 
> I think little Ela's birth was especially hormonal emotional for me since we have been together on this thread since the very begining and you are the "first" person I have known the entire haul to have her little one. :hugs: You were my first bump buddy!!
> 
> Sorry to be all mushy on you :blush: Im just really happy for you!!

I felt the same way!! I joined the thread as soon as I got my BFP, which was a few weeks after you girls, but I feel tightly knit to those of you who I met in the beginning. It's so exciting that you're starting to have your babies now :)


----------



## booflebump

Aww congratulations MommyH, lovely news xxx


----------



## annie00

Boofle how do u get to work for bnb?


----------



## bexxc

aw, amm. you must be so tired at this point! we're all thinking of you and hoping you get some relief- and your two beautiful girls- really soon! :hugs: you're doing a fabulous job!


----------



## AMM1031

Thanks guys, and as far as doing nothing, I am having the very best kind of twins you can have, basically they are two seperate babies growing at the same time...the are completely fraternal, two sacks and two placentas....and I dont have ANY medical issue, bp is always fine, no protein, no major swelling, just uncomfortable and contracting, so they cant do anything before 38weeks....and according to our insurance unless its medically ness.anything before that they dont have to pay! And I SURELY dont want to pay out of pocket for a c-section.....so I am just waiting and trying all this natural stuff, but nothing is working....I even told my hubby that I was willing to do the castor oil which most drs dont want you to do anymore, just to get things going, thats how uncomfortable I am....but I know I have less then 2 weeks no matter what


----------



## ashleywalton

AMM-I am hoping for an October baby but no Halloween baby as well. :)

I'm really nervous for my appointment today. To induce or not to induce-I believe that will be the question. I'm going by myself and I think that is why I'm nervous. My husband will be working and my mom is going to be watching my girls. My husband thinks we should just trust our doctor and do what he thinks, but we still want to know what his reasons are for inducing or not. Ugh. Is it 2:00 yet?


----------



## Stephers35

Ashely-g'luck today! I was very surprised when my doc brought up induction and then said that my cervix is extremely favorable. I was talking to my MIL and she was tring to assure me that I didn't need to do an induction if I didn't want. I've read so many book, articles and of course others' experiences on B&B and I won't pull the trigger until I am 40 weeks at least. I don't have any medical reason to induce and I feel like I don't want intervention, but who knows how I will feel as i get more uncomfortable! It's so hard because we want to be strong, but emotionally, we just want our babies here and safe. I prefer to go to the doc by myself because DH would've told her that we should go ahead and do it today. I would choke him!

I'm trying to transfer my work to all of my coworkers this week and I am having a really hard time...I can't believe it's so close. I won't believe that there is a baby coming until I am holding her. I am in some serious denial!


----------



## annie00

Amm ur so lucky to have such a easy twin pregnancy!,!! Most ppl I no have high bp and a lot of other complications... 

Ashley- I agree with ur hubby ur dr knows best.. Ur only 8 days from due date anyways... Good luck sweetie


----------



## annie00

Stephers I'm deff in denial too... I can't believe I'm gonna be a mommy soon.. I won't believe it till she is in my arms


----------



## charlie15

Me too, can't get my head around being a Mum and probably won't until after bubs is here!!

Good luck with appointment today Ashley.

I also really would love an October baby, but would really love a Halloween bubs! but then we don't do Halloween quite like you guys over there do, so I just think it would involve lots of cool, fun birthday parties! However I think this bubs is having fun teasing me with lots of BH, period pain, hip and back pains all of which progress to nothing! So i can't see bubs being here before D day and as most 1st babies are on average 5 days late, i may have a guy Fawkes baby instead!


----------



## annie00

Charlie- good luck I see ur 39w ur sooo close!!!!! Fx u have sprout soon :) 


Okay so my lower back is starting to ache???
It feel like where my kidneys would be but I don't have a uti r anything .. Could this be the start of labor? I'm 35 weeks today..
And my thighs hurt and hips sore like I been riding a horse and I been have a few I mean a few cramps


----------



## Mrs.326

annie, you and I are right at the same stage. Keep an eye on any back or menstrual like cramps. If you're able to time them or they last for more than an hour, call your doctor. I've had them now for about 2-3 weeks and was told if I have any like I just mentioned to call, otherwise it's just your body getting ready for labor and it's common to have minor contractions at this point. I still haven't lost any plug or anything. And the "riding a horse" feeling is most likely from baby dropping. I'm praying this is a sign baby wants to come a little early (not like today early, but a few weeks early would be fine by me!)


----------



## charlie15

Annie, it could be but then not sure I'm best person to comment as I've been having all of these niggles and things since 33/34 weeks and bubs not here yet! But it is possibly your body gearing up for labour, it just depends how long it needs to get ready for D day, some people have these symptoms for a few hours or days and other weeks! I now ignore all my niggles and figure once i can no longer ignore it, it probably means it's the real deal!


----------



## annie00

Thanks ladies.. 
It's seem to have stopped for now.. I'm laying in bed.. Gonna take a nap and see what it feels like when I wake up..

I'm so ready to have her..I have gd so I hope they take her at 36-37 week fx I won't find out till growth scan on the 7th


----------



## hollsarena

MommyH sorry this is delayed I haven't been on since yesterday afternoon. You little girl is so precious! I must agree with all the other women who have said she is PERFECT!!! Congratulations I'm so happy and excited for you!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Good Luck today Ashley! Eagerly waiting to hear what you and your doctor decide :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

My back pain is back.. It very mild but still noticeable after a nap still there


----------



## ashleywalton

I'm back from doctor. My cervix is still closed. I no longer take medication for contractions. I go back in 1 week (Nov. 1st) if I haven't had her by then and we'll talk about induction then. He wants to at least get me to my due date. My GBS came back positive and I'm so emotional so I'm so upset about it. I know that I'll be on antibiotics while I'm in labor but I don't even know...I just feel like its another thing to worry about.
So, here's to one more week (or less if she decides to join us before then)!


----------



## annie00

Awe Ashley I'm so sorry!!!! At least it's a simple fix.. :) 

I had 4 contractions in 40 mins but they didn't hurt


----------



## Stephers35

Ah Ashley-baby will be here in no time! GBS is so common; they'll make sure that everything is ok. My test was negative and I was surprised. Not sure why, but I figured that would be one of the things that I just have.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

today i had my scan.. baby is 6.13. making him in the 70th percentile. dr said she will let me go 10 days past due because (as of right now) i am healthy and so is baby. she predicts a high 8 lb or 9 lb baby if i go 40 weeks. so an extra 10 days will just be lovely (NOT). i am nervous. i am still 1cm and 60 effected. but she felt babies head with hardly putting in a finger. is that a good sign? :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

had my gbs test today and first internal. i'm a fingertip dilated, so i guess sprout's gonna be hanging out in there for a bit longer and that's just fine with me :) as anxious as i am to meet him/her, i know letting baby bake for a few more weeks is best, so i'm not in any rush.


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex u got more patients then me.. 

I wonder if I'm dilated?? Can't wait till monday


----------



## MommaBarry

Ashley :hugs:

Tomorrow I have another NST and then after my OB appointment. I have to take DS with me since there is no school tomorrow, and no person is available to watch him. This could be interesting since they also do not allow children under 15 in the waiting room alone. So he may just have to turn his back while they do my check. This is also my last doctors appointment before I deliver :happydance: The next time I go in its to have a baby. I cant believe in a week im going to meet my daughter :cloud9:


----------



## bexxc

aaah! momma! i'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks momma! I'm so excited for you. I sure hope that I have mine within the week. My braxton hicks are getting stronger for sure. I'm just tired and so emotional. I'm already getting tired of people asking me how I'm feeling and the whole "no baby yet?" For some reason it just makes me irritated and then I get more emotional...


----------



## annie00

Awww Ashly bet u can't wait!!! 

Maybe they Will let u son stand outside the door till there done


----------



## MommaBarry

I feel you on this Ashley!

Tonight I went to get some contact solution and I couldn't get through the store without someone saying "your still pregnant" "how much longer" " you look like your about to pop" 

I have known these ladies for a couple of years ( i used to work there and my mother still does) and this was the first time I kept walking without responding to them. Im tired of it! One woman said "have you had that baby" and I looked at my belly and replied does it look like it :growlmad: I informed OH he is going in there for the next few months as I am on strike from that store now!! I can only imagine how long it would take me to shop if I had the baby with me. 

Not to mention I had my son with me. He is having a bit of an emotional freak out about our LO's arrival (he is 9) So I took him there for some mommy and me time and left OH at home to talk about things and to reassure him that he is still my number one and that things may change a little but he is not going to be shoved aside and that he is a big part of raising her. Of course everyone wants to bring up the baby and the poor child who is trying to pour his heart out to me and tearing up, is being interupted by these women. I think thats what brought the momma bear out in me and the death look that these women got.

I love being pregnant, but im over it! And I think alot of it has to do with the comments people make.


----------



## bexxc

momma- that sounds so frustrating. your poor son! poor you! i'm sure everyone will adjust eventually, but it just plain sucks that you're trying to make your son more comfortable and confident in this scary situation and all anyone can do is bring to light his worst fears. lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and your family!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you so much Bexxc :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Yup Momma! That is so frustrating especially in front of your son. It does get to a point where enough is enough...Okay ladies...I need reassurance...this whole gbs thing has me freaked out! :( Am I going to have a healthy baby? :/


----------



## bexxc

you'll get antibiotics during your labor and everything will be fine. today when my ob did the swab, he said it's 1) really no big deal because the problem is easily treated and 2) the percentage of babies who are at risk even without antibiotics is really low. your baby will be healthy and perfect!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks bexxc. I definitely hope you're right. It is so hard not to worry. When I was in the hospital a few weeks ago they gave me the antibiotics for it because i hadn't been tested yet so I know its not that big of a deal. Aahhh...I need to go to sleep.


----------



## bexxc

i don't blame you for being worried though. we all want things to be completely complication free- no matter how benign the problem. i'm nervous about getting my results. how long did it take to get your results back?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh momma i am so sorry that your son has to hear all those comments. i can imagine being alone for 9 years that he is a bit nervous and anxious but he clearly has a good momma and will adjust fine i am sure. he will be a great big brother and i am sure watch over and protect her forever :hugs: my brother is 6 years older then me and he was so sweet and calm with me :) he held my hand everywhere and always introduced me as his baby sister lol

i get looks and they are not nice looks. i want to get a shirt that says "i am 26, not 16 and pregnant". there is nothing wrong with being a teen mom obviously but they just guess my age because i am so short and look young. they stare at my belly and then slowly look at me in my eyes and make this face.. that is just so rude! i thought maybe i was being sensitive but i asked my DH to pay more attention and he was like yeah.. "not to upset you, but people suck". i am sure it will not improve when i am pushing the baby around... ugh. i don't care what people think when it comes down to it but i just can't imagine being so judgmental.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ashley - the way to look at it is .. they don't even test for GBS in the UK (routinely) ... so if women here can go on to have healthy babies (and they may be positive for it) then your baby will be fine - you're going to be monitored and given anti-biotics :) She'll be perfect.


----------



## Viking15

Ashley :hugs: things will be just fine. 
Wishful, that is so sweet about your brother. I just had an older sister and she and I never got along much. And people can suck it. They always have some kind of an opinion. I keep getting told I'm having twins :cry: One lady I tried to explain that I wasn't. I've had plenty of u/s that I would know. She had the nerve to say she thought I'd be surprised on delivery day. Whatever happened to if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all? The looks are just as bad. :grr: I think I would feel exactly the same as you in your shoes. 26 is plenty old enough to be raising a family. I was 2 by the time my mom was 26! Blow them off the best you can. I wish I were younger to start my little family. My circumstances just didn't work out for me. 
3 days until the full moon. I don't think it's going to pull her out though. I still think she's going to be late. I could feel her trying to move down a bit last night, but she doesn't stay down there engaged. It's hard to feel her move with my anterior placenta these days. It is stressing me out some. Single digits today! :yipee: I hope she's not 2 weeks late. That thought makes me very upset.


----------



## SarahDiener

I get the looks as well! I'm also 26 ;) people just stare at me! and not in a friendly way!


----------



## charlie15

I have come to the conclusion that people just stare at you because you're pregnant regardless of age! I'm in my 30's and definitely don't look like a teenager and I have bitten a few heads off on my hormonal days at some stares and comments!!

Momma B, sorry your son is freaking out about the LO's arrival and all the changes. If it's a consolation my best friend had her 2nd one when her oldest was 8 (now 10 and nearly 3) and she was very worried about him and how he would react and he too freaked out big time before his little brother arrived. But when little Daniel got here, he was fantastic, not a little bit of jealousy, just very loving and protective and now nearly 3 years on they get on great! I'm sure your boy will be great big brother and fall in love with his little sis in no time!

Ashley, like Charlie says they won't test over here for GBS as the risk is so tiny but also and mainly as GBS is transient. So just because you tested positive yesterday it doesn't actually mean that you will have it when you give birth. I did a lot of research into it as was thinking of getting tested privately and the risks were just so small i decided against it. I had also spoken to my MW about it, who also said that it caused a lot of unnecessary anxiety which is the last thing anyone needs at this point. i know it's not easy but really try not to worry about it as such a low chance of any problems with your baby and on top of that you will have antibiotics to cover it anyway.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you ladies. I do feel better thank you! :) Im sure once Im able to talk to my husband about it I'll feel even better. I don't like added stress especially right now. Although I am completely miserable and just want her OUT, this is my last time being pregnant. Im in my final week so I am trying to enjoy it. My last week as a mom of 2. My last week feeling a baby wiggle in my belly. I know she's only going to make life sweeter but Im trying to be as patient as possible before I meet her. :) 
Have a great Friday and weekend everyone!


----------



## hollsarena

Ashley-I also got a positive GBS, so I know how you feel. My dr. said one in 6 women have it. He also said that its usually more of an issue with really premature babies, which neither of us will have now!!! Keep your head up, our babies will be PERFECT!!!

Momma-I'm in a similar situation (not the exact same...but similar). I have a 10 year old step daughter. In fact when we told my husbands parents I was pregnant the first thing his mother said was "make sure you don't forget about Mackenzie." SERIOUSLY? We got off the phone and I just started crying. Mackenzie (my step-daughter) and I have an AMAZING relationship! She has BEGGED us for a sibbling since before we were even married (her mom can't have any more kids). She is so excited about this baby but everyone else is so worried we will push her to the side. (So I know the situation isn't the same) But both my MIL and Mackenzies mom talk to her about it and said "If they push you aside you tell us." REALLY PEOPLE? How old are we here? 

Anyhow on another soap box I'm sick of peoples comments too. Yesterday someone at work asked how my dr. appt had gone the day before. I told them it was alright that the dr. said the baby was measuring small and wanted to do an ultrasound. Her eyes bugged out of her head as she looked down at my stomach and made a huge deal "SMALL? They said you are measuring SMALL?" I bit my tongue. Just then another co-worker walked in the room and the first woman told her the dr. said I was measuring small. The one who had just walked in looked at me and said "She really isn't that big for being 9 months pregnant" And then proceeded to tell her that sometimes she speaks her mind too much and its just rude. That made my day!!! Oh and by the way the woman who was saying I was huge...shes the HR MANAGER! Anyhow sorry for the long post! Thanks for letting me vent:)


----------



## Stephers35

Oh peoples looks and comments! If I had a baby in my 20's, people would've completely thought I was a teen mom! Now, at 35 I look like I am at least 25, so I don't worry about that anymore. I can understand though. When you look really young, many parts of your life suffer. People don't take you as seriously and it makes work even harder. 

When I am out by myself, I naturally have a look that says, "step back, stranger." It's a bit like the lemon sucking look of renee zellweger. I don't mean to look angry, but it sure helps now. Cashiers at stores still have a hard time not saying anything. I think it's probably because I give them a slight smile because I cannot be rude to people who have to stand there and can't even take bathroom breaks when they want to. 

My GBS was negative, but I still worry about it too. What if I get it between 36 weeks and when I deliver? You just never know. I think that we do so many extra tests here in the US and this is just another example. Obviously, nobody wants their baby to get sick, but my doc said that it really is so rare. They just want to take every precaution they possibly can. What doesn't worry us at this point?


----------



## annie00

I can't stand when u go to a restraunt and u really want to sit in a both bc it's more private.... 
And they waitress asks u booth r table and looking at ur belly like u can't fit in booth and I sy booth and they stare at my belly then slowly look at my face.. Damnt I want a booth!! They give in and I squeeze in there... 

Ashley I'm sorry about ur son I don't have Any advice bc I'm the baby in my family.. 
My dh ad his half sister are 13 yrs apart and they close but not near as close as a brother n sister should be guess the gap is toooooo big.... 

O another note we got out Xmas tree last night and ornoments and all that good stuff... I'm so excited we usually don't put one up bc we always outta town for it but since we got baby we went ahead and bought one... 

I can't wait to put it up!!!!! Yay!!!! 

What excatly is gbs? Is it a infection are std a bacteria I bet I have it...


----------



## Stephers35

GBS or Group B Strep is a bacteria found in the intestines of those who carry it. It is NOT an std. The American Pregnancy Association has some great info on their site about what it is, how women get it and what needs to be done during birth.

My mother actually had it when I was born, but they didn't test for it in the 70's. I apparently showed signs of it, so they kept me in the hospital on IV meds for a couple weeks. I don't think they would need that long now, but they were extra cautious and my mom worked at the hospital, so they were extra cautious.


----------



## Mrs.326

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you girls this morning, seems like they're much needed today!

don't worry about people's comments or stares... better to be 26 and look 16 than to be 26 and look 36 ;) 

Momma, so sorry to hear about your situation with DS :( Poor kiddo... he'll love her so much when she gets here though he won't even remember this feeling. 

Ashley, everything will be a-ok! ;) it's just a precaution and like the other girls have mentioned, the chance of infection are so low, even without medication, everything will be fine.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

THANK YOU GIRLS!! i sometimes feel like the nursses at my drs office think i am young too i can't tell if thats just how theya re to everyone but i get the feeling sometimes that they talk like i am clueless and so so young. ugh whatever. you ask me to confirm my birthdate like 10 times every appointment (security measures) do the math!!! :haha:

sleep is impossible at this point. i feel bad for DH because i feel like this weekend will consist of me trying to sleep.. oh well... happy weekend all!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I don't think you can win when it comes to ages and pregnancy ... If you are a teen you get looked down on and, people automatically assume you're a bad mum, if you're in your twenties people still thing you're TOO young and then when you hit over 30 people think you are way too old to be thinking about a family. It's a lose lose situation :dohh:


----------



## annie00

Hugs ladies!!!!! :hugs:

I'm gonna go look on American pregnancy site right now :) thanks!!


----------



## Stephers35

Hoping to get my "this is it!" this weekend...

My torpedo belly has magnified and my belly button is now pointing to the floor! Also, I've been having some lower back pain and period-like cramps. Going to get some work done this afternoon (after I eat my spicy curry rice), go for a walk, do some cleaning and go out to eat. That should get things moving if they aren't already.

Never in my life have I more wished for pain:)


----------



## bexxc

sounds promising stephers...hope your efforts are rewarded!


----------



## annie00

Good luck Stephers :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Best of luck, Stephers! I hope we get some updates from you over teh weekend :)

Also, just to update you ladies, MommaB is having her baby tonight!! :) She went in for her NST and found out she was having pretty regulard contractions, so they checked her (she's already a 4) and sent her to L&D. It's baby time for MommaB!! :)


----------



## bexxc

thanks for the update, mrs.!!!! that's so awesome!


----------



## bugaboobaby

I have tested positive for GBS all three of my pregnancies. The first the found it in my urine during a routine urine dip, and so they tested me both other times just for safety. Lots of moms carry it with every pregnancy. I just got antibiotics during labor, and babies were perfect. No biggie at all:)


----------



## AMM1031

37weeks and these GIRLS DO NOT WANT TO COME OUT!! I am still a 2 and my contractions are very irregular, but every 8-10minutes so maybe this weekend....still have my fingers crossed for an October baby....getting ready to watch the movie Magic Mike and PRAYING that it will put me into labor, had a few friends tell me to watch it to go into labor....so I am hoping and praying now!!
Good Luck Momma B...
also for the GBS, I was tested with my last pregnancy and it came back negitive, but then I had to have a c-section and they found out I had an infection that was just forming so they had to put my son on antibotics for a week, so if your test does end up positive just remember they will start YOU on the meds and the babies will be FINE....nothing to worry about....hoping this weekend there will be lots of babies born!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck mommab!!! :) :)


----------



## bexxc

amm, i know it doesn't feel like it, but you and your body are freakin amazing for carrying those girls to term! you're doing great! i hope this weekend will be your weekend!


----------



## annie00

Amm- I'm praying this is ur weekend!! I no ur soooo ready!! Bless u :)

Good luck momma


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, AMM! I was so waiting for a "this is it!" I think it's pretty funny you were told to watch Magic Mike to put you into labor :haha: Here's hoping it works!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I hope you pop too this weekend AMM ... i'm struggling with one so I have no idea how you are managing to cope with 2 babies in your belly! :) Totally admire you!


----------



## Bookity

Hope you go this weekend AMM!

Super excited for you MommaB! Good luck!

AFM, appointment today was nothing spectacular. Very quick. Blood pressure was 120/70 (highest it's been so far, but definitely not worrisome), Vanessa's heartbeat was 140 bpm, measuring 36 cm (so bang on). My GBS came back negative. All good things. I set up my future appointments up to my due date. :) I go back on Nov. 1st and the cervical checks will begin!


----------



## Stephers35

Yay for MommaB! I bet her son was in shock! It's nice that he got to be there with her when they sent her to L&D. How special for the two of them.


----------



## Mrs.326

My appt today was also pretty uneventful. They did the GBS test so I should have the results next week and he's measuring about 2 weeks ahead so she'll likely do another ultrasound at my appointment next Friday. Cervical checks will begin in 2 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Girls, MommaB had Morgan :):) here's her update from another thread:

"Morgan Faye arrived at 12:55 pm. 7lbs 3oz and 20 1/2 inches long. I am in love with this little girl."

Huge congrats, Momma!! We're so excited for you!!


----------



## Bookity

:thumbup: :happydance: :hugs: :D


----------



## bexxc

congrats, mommab!!!!! :happydance:

keep those beautiful, healthy babies comin' ladies!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey ladies, sorry to gatecrash, had just popped in to check if Amm had had those babies yet! Stunned to see you're still baking Amm despite all the contractions hun!

Despite my boys being big, they showed no signs of coming at 38+wks, so it is possible to carry on even when you measure weeks ahead (I was amazed too that my boys stayed put for so long despite their size - wonders of the human body and uterus lol), however I really thought that because you'd been experiencing so many 'twinges', they'd be here by now. 

Sorry you're still waiting, but brilliant that you've given the girls this long in the oven. It really is the best thing honey - and I speak as someone who knows what it's like ;) Even tho you're only 2cms, it's definitely a sign things are on the move for you chick - fingers crossed it'll happen soon xx


----------



## ashleywalton

Yay! MommaB!! Congrats!! So happy for you :)


----------



## annie00

Congrats momma!!!! 
I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats momma!! can not wait to hear more and see a picture!!!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

woooo hoooooo Mommab!!!! :) :)


----------



## MommyH

First off CONGRATS MOMMABARRY <3 So happy for you love!!!

I miss you all so much...just want to post my Facebook status tonight just so you all don't think I've ditched you :( It's 3am so I'm too tired to write much but this is what's going on with us :(

Asking you all for prayers. Today has been the toughest day I have ever had. Since Ela's birth I have been struggling with terrible neck pain. Today I had enough of them telling me it was a pinched nerve or pulled muscle because I was in so much pain! We called my dr who said for us to go to urgent care, urgent care said they couldn't help me when we got there and sent us to the er. Since then everything has been a whirlwind. I ended up having to get a spinal tap...the spinal tap came back with results that I have meningitis :( I am now in the hospital on strong antibiotics and cannot be with my 2 day old baby :( I have never experienced so much physical or emotional pain as I have today. Being torn apart from my newborn baby and husband and my 8 year old is something that has never crossed my mind as ever happening. I can't feed her I can't take care of her and I can't even see any of them...I am so devastated :( Please pray we can all be together soon and the doctors can treat and cure this meningitis. I am so thankful for my incredible family helping Dan and I through this and most of all I am so so thankful for an incredible husband who has taken on being mommy and daddy to our sweet girls he is truly an amazing man &#9829; I love you all so much I hope I am home together with you all soon :(

I hope to have better news soon and heal quickly...until then I will be MIA off and on :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

That's so unfair MommaH, I really hope you all the best and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh no, MommyH! I cannot imagine :hugs::hugs::hugs: you're in my thoughts and prayers!! You are such an incredibly strong woman, you've been through a lot in the few months I have "known" you, and you can make it through this! I know it's rough but we're all here supporting you! Thank God you had the sense to get further testing so as not to get Ela or the rest of your family sick. While it separated you momentarily, you absolutely did the right thing. What a great mom!!


----------



## annie00

Awe mommyh!!! 
I'm really sorry to hear that and I wish y'all the best of luck beating this... 
I had it twice and I was also quatined from my bf and parents... 
I couldn't imiagne being away from newborn that soon!!! Are they running test on Ur family to see if they have it? They made all my family get shots.. This was 4 yrs ago and 8 yrs ago... 

Ur in my prayers!!! :hugs:


Good morning ladies!!!! :wave:


----------



## MommyH

Thanks ladies <3 They did test Ela last evening, they called me up from the ER and told me to have my husband bring her in so they were here in the hospital I just didn't get to see them and her tests came back perfect so thank The Lord for that <3


----------



## Bookity

So thankful Ela is okay MommyH.

Sorry that you are going thru this terrible ordeal being separated from you family. :hugs: :hugs: Hope meds work quickly and you are able to be back with them again soon. <3

Thinking of you and praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Congrats MommaB! 

MommyH, I am so sorry to hear about the menengitis! That is horrible that no one was taking you seriously :nope: I hate hearing stories like that. I am glad that you are finally getting the help you need and I hope that you get better very quickly. It must be extremely difficult to be away from baby Ela. :hugs: I am glad that she is ok though. Super :hugs:Feel better fast and keep us updated.


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations MommaB! :hugs:

I'm so sorry you're going through this MommyH, I can't believe no-one took you seriously :nope: Sending you lots of love and prayers :hugs: Wishing you a speedy recovery. I'm glad your little ones tests came back perfect xx


----------



## charlie15

So sorry Mommy H to hear you're in hospital with meningitis. On it's own that's tough enough but after childbirth and a newborn at home that's truly tough.

Wishing you a speedy recovery and discharge home asap :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

mommyh- i'm definitely praying for you, hun. i hope you recover quickly and you're reunited with your family again soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## annie00

Mommy that is wonderful that Ella is safe!!! 

Good luck


----------



## AMM1031

MommyH, I am praying that you are better VERY soon and you and Ela and your family can be together again soon.

On another note, I and 37 weeks and now I am in panic mode, as my hubby just got a newer job within his company and he HAS to travel on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday! T and W he will be within an hour of me, but Thursday is going to IN and a five hour drive...I am SOOOO worried that he wouldnt be here so I broke down and we talked about it, and since I am having contractions and I am dilated to 2cm......I did the castor oil.....it says to take anywhere from 1-4TB and I only took 1ts.....which is the kids dose! so hopefully it wont make me sick but will get these contractions going and I can have these girls within the next two days and my hubby will be here for their c-section.....I know everyone has an opinion about it and we talked about it, and I researched it ALOT to know the ins and outs on using it, and I feel that this was an okay option for us today...Please dont judge me..


----------



## Bookity

Wow AMM! That must be tough knowing your hubby has to be out of town then!

Hope that things get moving quickly so babies come before he has to go. Best of luck! I haven't been in your situation, so I wouldn't be one to judge. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-I am so sorry! :hugs: to you! Stay strong! I am happy to hear that Ela is healthy, now I just hope you are healthy soon so you can get back to your family! Hang in there!

AMM-No judging here! That would be a horrible feeling with your husband going to be away when you can have those babies at any moment. Hopefully things happen before Tuesday!


----------



## annie00

Amm I'm not judging u... 
What is so bad about it?


----------



## AMM1031

annie, Some people say you shouldnt take it becuase it is a laxitive, so it makes you sick(can be both ends) and really crampy...some people say if you take it then the baby poops in utero, but that can happen anyways...and its very rare. I only took a small dose and so far just feeling a little crampy, but nothing major yet.


----------



## annie00

O I c... 

Why don't they induce u?

How ru feeling now?


----------



## AMM1031

They cant induce me before 38weeks because of our insurance, they have changed the policy...:( 
Which would be on Friday, but the chance of my labor actually starting before that would be greater since Hubby will be out of town! So I was just trying to jump start things, but I dont know if its working yet......but I do hope that it works before tuesday and then he can go out of town and then take the week after off and be home with me!


----------



## annie00

O wow!!!! I would be a nervous wreck!!!!!!!!!

Gl


----------



## bexxc

I really hope it gets things moving for you, amm. :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

MommyH :hugs: Hope your home hugging that baby soon!!

So sorry ladies I have not been by. But im happy that you all heard the news that little Morgan is here!! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: mommyh - hope you recover soon and can get home to be with your baby!!

GORGEOUS Pics mommab :) She's lovely!!

Amm - no judging here. Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do! Come on twinnies come out for mummy!!! :)


----------



## Bookity

Is that your son in the last pic MommaB? So cute giving his sis a kiss! :)


----------



## AMM1031

Well I took 1ts at 12:00pm and nothing happened so I took another 1ts around 3pm, I have been crampy and peeing alot(upped water intake to stay hydrated) but nothing else..its now 8pm and I just went to the bathroom for the first time and it wasnt horrible, and I AM having contractions, now if they would just get going to dilate me 1-2cm more I can go the the hospital and have my section tomorrow!!! I will keep you all updated on the outcome and let you know if its works :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Good luck!!!
Momma- Adorable pictures!! Congrats again!!! :)


----------



## Stephers35

Mommyh-sure hope you are feeling better and get home quickly!

Mommab- Morgan is adorable. Congrats! Hope you're feeling well!


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaB congrats!!!!! She is beautiful!!!!

AMM hope that castor oil kicks in soon!! Absolutely no judgement!! That is so scary with DH being away I would do the same thing! I love having insurance, but hate the games we have to play. They really ought to have a separate policy for multiple births!

As for me.... Getting induced on Tuesday! Originally scheduled for a c section, but I'm worried my insurance won't cover it since its nit technically medically necessary yet. So the plan is to start induction Tuesday night and deliver Wednesday. I still think I'd rather just go straight to a c section since baby girl is do big, but again...have to play the insurance game do I don't get stuck with a $10k bill!

Glad to read the rest of you are doing well (despite stupid people comments!!). Can't wait to see who goes next --- hope AMM gets some relief!!


----------



## charlie15

Good luck AMM, i so don't blame you, i only have the 1 in here and i'm so ready for bub's arrival and for not being pregnant, being heavily pregnant sucks with just the one let alone 2!!

Gorgeous pics of Morgan MommaB, especially that one of your son with her :)

Good luck for Tuesday Halfthyme, I'm jealous...a possible Halloween baby!!


----------



## AMM1031

Major contractions :) but hubby wants me to wait aslong as possible to go in so after we watch the Tigers game(we are in MI) I am going to shower and shave my legs(with hubbys help)and then I am going to try and get some sleep but still keeping my hopes up that this is it....
Halfthyme....I was going to be induced with my son on a friday and it was the summer of 09...it was record HOT and I was SOOOOO swollen, and wouldnt you know that I woke up thursday morning in labor! I went to the hospital at noon and by 7:30pm I had only dilated to 7 and then they decided that he was to big so I ended up having a c-section and he was born at 8:37pm weighting in at 8lbs 15oz!!!! I think if you are atleast 39 weeks you can have a c-section and insurance will pay for it....My insurance wont pay for it for a twin delivery until 38weeks unless I am contracting or my water breaks and they cant stop it, thats why he wants to wait til I cant bear it anymore.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

feel like i've missed a lot.

mommyH I am so so sorry.. i hope you are all better soon and get to be with Ela soon!!

Mommybarry-she is beautiful! love all that hair!!

i have had intense lower back pain tonight and a lot of BH i really hope this means i am progressing more. i can not believe how much it hurts... cant imagine what true labor is like. my teeth were chattering which is a sure sign i was in pain as thats how my body responds usually. just took a shower but could hardly stand.


----------



## AMM1031

wishful, that could be labor...did it slow down in the shower? or if you lay on your left side? If not it may be TRUE labor, that is what i am having lower back pain and then kinda hugs your belly.


----------



## annie00

Momma berry- she is precious!!!! I bet ur just on cloud nine!!!! 

Amm- sounds like the oil is starting to work!!!! 
How did u stomach it? Is it just veggie oil? 
How u feeling now?

Halftime- I bet ur soooo excited!!!!! I wish u the best of luck!!!!!


----------



## annie00

I'm so ready myself!! 
I know I'm not considered full term but ugh I'm so ready!!

I have gd I'm hoping they induce me at 37 weeks ..
What y'all think? 

I have a dr appt to so gbs and check cervix Monday first time.. Praying I'm dilated to 2


----------



## Bookity

Oh AMM, that's great news! I hope you can hold out a little longer! Where bouts in MI are you if you don't mind my asking? If you do mind pretend I said nothing, lol.

wishful, are you sure it's just BH??

annie, I think it depends on how big they THINK baby is and your health in general.

I'm not in a rush just yet. Just happy seeing the rest of you girls having your babies for the time being. :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

it slowed down when i lay. but still a lot of pain.. i am keeping a close eye on it. it doesnt seem to wrap to the front much? does back labor still wrap to the front?


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, that definitely could be real labor. 
Things that can help you define labor.
If the contractions stop after eating, drinking, walking, napping or bathing. If any of those stop the contractions then you are not in true labor. True labor will not be stopped without meds.
:hugs: I hope you aren't suffering for nothing. However, I don't think you would be in teeth chattering pain with just BHs. 
Good luck!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

they slowed down but now are coming back! i will keep you guys posted!! :hugs:

edit: i think what i am having is contractions but there is no rhythm so i am guessing false labor or i am jsut in the very early stages.. maybe soon though!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Good luck wishful!! Hope it turns out to be the real thing!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Momma she's so sweet!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck Wishful and AMM!! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you ladies. Yes that is my son in the pic and he is over the moon for his little sister!! I can't wait to get released from the hospital to spend some time with him.

As for labor, I didn't even know I was in it ladies :haha:

I went to the docs like it was anyother day to have a NST done. Once hooked up to the monitors the nurse asks are you feeling those? Nope, feels like BH just tightening no pain. I look at the monitor and the nurse tells me im contracting every minute. So they take my over to L&D to give me fluids to see if the contractions are just uterine deheydration and irritation since I was in no pain at all. They hook me up and give me a shot to help relax my uterus as well.

The nurse said I should check you just to be safe. She checks and then says you better call your family to get here. I was at a 4, 100% and my bag of water was bulging through my cervix she said I was definetly in labor. 

Had I not went to the docs that day I probably would have had her at home and not made it. This is the second time now that I went into labor and had no clue that I was had it not been for a doctors appointment that day and them telling me I was.


----------



## SarahDiener

Wow so lucky Momma! Did your water break on it's own after that?


----------



## bexxc

wow! i missed a lot yesterday! my brother flew in from the netherlands to catch the first two world series games in sf and then he drove down to visit with our family, so i was mia yesterday.

mommab--morgan is beautiful!!!! and it looks and sounds like your son is a naturally fabulous big brother!

wishful--sounds like things might really be moving along for you!

amm--ditto for you! can't wait for an update!

halfthyme--you must be so excited for tuesday! 

i hope i didn't miss anyone!!

afm, sprout's finally a watermelon today! hooray for 37 weeks. i can't sleep (it's 10 minutes before 5 am here). i had a baby movement freakout. of course now that i'm up, this child is tap dancing all over the place and i can't get back to sleep!


----------



## MommaBarry

Nope thank goondess. 

I kid you not this is exactly how my sons birthstory goes.

My waters probably would have went on there own either later that day or possibly that night. By that time I could have been fully dialated and I live to far away from the hospital to have made it.


----------



## SarahDiener

Loving the new ticker :D


----------



## MommaBarry

EEEKKK!! Thank you!! I can't wait for all you ladies to get here with me. Hurry up babies and come on out!!!! I wanna read some birth stories and have a good cry while my hormones are all still wacked out!! :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Hahaha! Well I'm keeping an eye on wandering's posts atm :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so things have slowed down over here.. managed to get 3 hours of sleep so far.. up for some water and such. still having BH and the normal pain in my back and tailbone that gets worse throughout the day. i hope i don't have too many more nights like last night. i really felt i was in labor... i still believe they were contractions so maybe they will start up again.. i'd love to meet him :)

ps. i feel so bad ofr DH he got soo excited last night. worried for me, but super excited. please don't do this to me for too long LO lol

oh and mommab i can not believe that! good thing you had your appointment! and i am glad you weren't in pain too!


----------



## AMM1031

Im still holding on to wishful! I had GREAT contractions til about 3am....took a shower, had two big glasses of ice water and layed down and they were still going...finally fell asleep and now they are there but not anything like last night, so I am bouncing and walking again to get them going while hubby took our son to sunday school and to leave him with his Nana and Papa for the day, he will he back alittle after 11am and then I think we are going to head into triage and get checked...I only needed 1-2cm more for them to section and I am hoping it worked!

Annie...the oil tasted like lard, shortening? Very oily but not horrible if you take it and then a drink of something...they said OJ but I took a drink of pepsi and it wasnt horrible....I did end up in the bathroom three times but mostly gassy poop(tmi) but nothing HORRIBLE like you read online...so far I am glad that I did it!
I will update later when I can :) fingers crossed..today is my day


----------



## AMM1031

Bookity...sorry didnt answer you, we are in Livonia...southeast Mi...where are you?


----------



## Viking15

Wishful, I am no expert, but it sounds to me like you are on your way. Early labor can be like that for some people. Very slow. That's what it seems like to me anyhow from what I have read from other people. 
MommaB, I am jealous that you can be in labor and not feel pain. I can only hope that I am the same way. Morgan is adorable, and your son is a little angel. 

I am 39 weeks today. I wish I could join the mommies soon, but I am not feeling any niggles at all. I think she's gonna be late. I've been saying that all along though. As much as I would like for it to be different, she is a Latina like her daddy who can't be on time for anything to save his life.


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaB what an amazing story!! So did they end up doing a c section or did you deliver vaginally since you were so far dilated??

Viking---I feel you! I'm positive if they weren't inducing me then she would probably stick around for week 42 just to be difficult :) I don't think I've even had anything close to contractions at thus point, just lots if menstrual type cramps and back pain. Hope your LO proves us wrong and is close to on time!!


----------



## annie00

MommaB I can't get over that ... That is so crazy..mi have a nst tomorrow and get my first internal check...

Wishful - hang in there hunnie it sounds like its early labor..

Amm- come on twins momma is soooooo ready!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

They still ended up doing the c-section. They just told me if OH wasn't there within a 2 hour window they would have no choice but to go on without him. He made it there with 10 minutes to spare.


----------



## bexxc

wow! so glad he made it!


----------



## annie00

Wow momma!!!! 
At least he was there I bet u was a nervous wreck!!! Omg I know I would be!!!! 

So i managed to get my house cleaned but I'm not nesting I don't think.. 

I feel like it will never come...


----------



## Bookity

I really hope I can labor like that Momma! I mean yeah a little scary about how fast everything might seem, but I don't want to have painful labor! I would love another pain med free one if I could manage it.

Really hope things are going well for you right now AMM. I'm on the opposide side from you then SW MI. About 5 minutes from the lake and 30 minutes from South Bend IN.


----------



## AMM1031

Well I went in and they sent me home AGAIN! Still only dilated to 2, even with all the contractions that I have been having. So I have resigned to the fact that I am going to have Nov. babies. I have an appointment at 10:45am and HOPEFULLY they will schedule my section for Friday which will put me at 38weeks exactly...and then I dont go into labor while my hubby is gone this week. But looks like I will be pregnant for my birthday on Wednesday so maybe I will paint my belly like a pumpkin :)


----------



## Bookity

So sorry you're not having any luck AMM! Those babies better stay until daddy gets back home then!


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: amm. you must have one amazing baby warmer for those girls to want to stay all in there even though they must be very crowded!


----------



## HalfThyme007

MommaB how is recovery going? Are you in a lot of pain?

AMM --- ahhhhhh!!! Can't believe after all that they sent you home!! Sorry :( hope the girls stay in while daddy's gone! Love the pumpkin belly idea :)


----------



## bexxc

halfthyme! you're so close! day after tomorrow!!!!


----------



## annie00

Awe amm- I'm so sorry!!!! 

Don't let ur hopes down bc remember everything happenes for a reason!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Amm - I can't believe those girlies don't want out yet! I have to say I've never heard twins stay in so late before :shrug:


----------



## AMM1031

Thanks guys, My dr told me that I had a cerix like Fort Knox, the trouble for me is getting pregnant and then they dont want to come out!....My son was scheduled for induction on a friday and he ended up coming Thursday, so now we are going to try and schedule for friday again and I hope they stay in there til then since he will be 5 hours out on Thursday! I hope they dont follow suit


----------



## bexxc

amm- i don't know whether to cheer for them to come out or stay in at this point! :haha:


----------



## AMM1031

bexxc said:


> amm- i don't know whether to cheer for them to come out or stay in at this point! :haha:


Me neither, they need to come tomorrow or they need to wait til Friday that is the only 2 options they have now! [-o&lt;


----------



## wishfulmom2b

little quieter of a day for me. some contractions and still terrible back and tailbone pain. the cramps come in waves that are pretty intense. tried walking a lot but now we are getting hit with a hurricane so i will have to bounce for a few days. i know we will lose power just hope it is not for days like last year.


----------



## MommaBarry

HalfThyme007 said:


> MommaB how is recovery going? Are you in a lot of pain?
> 
> AMM --- ahhhhhh!!! Can't believe after all that they sent you home!! Sorry :( hope the girls stay in while daddy's gone! Love the pumpkin belly idea :)

Recovery has been rough but it's going. This is my 3rd night here and im DYING to get home. Tomorrow we should get the all clear from both the pediatrician and my OB to hit the road.

Breastfeeding is proving to be a huge challenge and im scared to go home and have to do it myself. I have met with the lactation specialist and she is begining to wonder if they docs were wrong about Morgans gestational age. They said she eats like a preemie vs a full 38 weeker. She falls asleep almost instantly when latching on to the breast and does not feed well because she tires out. We have had to do some supplementing with a cathater while BF to get her to suckel. I am confident she will get it eventually but I hope its sooner than later.


----------



## bexxc

mommab- sorry you're having a rough time with the bfing right now. i'm sure she'll catch on and get stronger with it if you're persistent. if you're really worried, look up local breastfeeding support groups that you can attend once you've been released from the hospital.

mommyh- how are you feeling? have they gotten your condition under control? thinking of you and praying that you'll be well and reunited with your family soon.


----------



## MommyH

Mommabarry she is so precious I hope you get to go home soon!

As for me I'm still in the hospital fighting this meningitis and they also discovered I have a epidural hematoma which is where all the pain is coming from. They said after all the antibiotics I have been given the blood test have been clearing up nicely and no cultures are growing anymore so I might get to go home tomorrow...I praying so hard that will be they case!!! Ela will be 5 days old tomorrow and not seek g her for the last 3 days has been pure hell :( not okay to take a brand new baby from her mommy :( I miss my hubby and other daughter like crazy too b he has been doing a phenomenal knob at being oth mommy and daddy for them both I el so blessed we have him!! Anyhow I hope to be back soon with more good news...miss you all...just so tired to be able to update much or often I'm sorry...:hugs: let's have some babies ladies <3


----------



## bexxc

thanks for the update, mommyh. it sounds like you're making really good progress. i know it must be just dreadful to be separated so suddenly from baby and family. :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

MommaB, I really hope that bf-ing gets easier for you soon! I had trouble bf-ing Michaela for that reason (among others, too many issues, I ended up pumping to save my sanity). I had to try so many tricks to keep her awake. We syringe fed her in the hospital. Bfing is the one thing I'm scared to fail at this time around. I really want it to work out this time so bad!

MommyH, still thinking of you and praying you get to be with your family again soon!


----------



## Bookity

Oh MommyH, glad to see things are looking up, hope you get to go home tomorrow! I can only imagine how terrible it must be to be separated from your family like that! :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mommabarry- hope BFing gets easier and she gets a bit stronger... i'm sure its stressful :hugs:
mommyh- really hope you can go home tomorrow to your beautiful daughter :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Mommab- don't stop trying if that's really what u wanna do. 
So is she considered a preemie? 

Mommyh- so glad ur doing better and might get to have baby Ella in ur arms soon!!! Yay!! 

Wishful- when do u go bak to the dr to get check? 

I'm going tomorrow I'm nervous an i don't know what to expect


----------



## bexxc

annie- the gbs swab isn't bad at all- not even as bad as your annual exam. the cervical check was pretty uncomfortable. the doctor had to...er...search pretty deep to find my cervix. i had a lot of cramping and semi-painful contractions for a few hours afterwards. he warned me that i might have some spotting, but i didn't. you might be more prone to the spotting because of the polyp.


----------



## MommyH

Here are a few pics of our little girl to share...I can't stop looking at them, I feel like its been a year and she's going to be huge when we are back together...luckily FaceTime and pictures from my hubby are keeping me going <3 the got milk picture was the lat time we basted and my milk had just come in, we both got covered it was so cute :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/b92d577cb23309d4cc16e47cb3479770.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/f59ac1bb9950929bfee4e7e0e16c8851.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/008c1f1f1b54eb8f57c0fbd0597a81b2.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/b7d4eca36b84cf19e93b1531f1c89440.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/c22353398428c6137d1d28dfc6e27973.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/bfc810992284b6fe4787220e094e8345.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/c38d94f34ca60e17654ad98b170ce51b.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/127f42c6ac7ba63d1e8ebfabf281c45a.jpg


----------



## bexxc

oh! the pics are just lovely. she's so beautiful!!!! you'll get to hold her and be with her very soon!


----------



## annie00

She is perfect!!!!! Makes me eant my baby bad!!! U have beautiful eyes btw!!!! 

Yea Bex I prolly will bleed 


My hips are killing me I can barely move they r throbbing and my lower back is hurting me !!


----------



## Bookity

All that hair! She is soooooo adorable MommyH! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

annie my next appointment isn't until thursday! but i guess it works out because where i live is shutdown for a hurricane. nothing is open and all roads are closed. i wouldn't want to drive anways... lol watch me go into labor and have to go to the hospital in the next two days in the middle of a GIANT STORM!!

MommyH- thanks for sharing the photos. made me that much more excited to meet my LO. she is so damn cute and you look fabulous for just having a baby!!! your eyes are gorgeous :)


----------



## Coleey

Ahhh, such beautiful pictures MommyB and MommyH! :cloud9: MommyH, your eldest DD is your double!! 

My little girl is three weeks old today! Gone way too fast. xx


----------



## annie00

Wishful when we was hit by a storm a few weeks back the pressure from it made me have contractions.. My dr told me it will and if I would go into labor during it to call 911 they will come get me and that the hospital never loses power.....
Good luck... We still trying to fix our house from the damage it just takes time but I guess that's what ya get when u live in louisiana


----------



## ashleywalton

How's everyone?!
MommyH- Adorable pics! Hope you're healthy soon!!
3 days of October left!! I think I will be having a baby in November. At this point I just want her here by the end of the week :) I can hope right? ;)


----------



## Stephers35

MommaB-hope the feeding gets easier. I have the same fear that the girl won't want to feed and I'll get really frustrated. With all of the hormones, that's the last thing a new mom needs! Hope today is the day!

MommyH-your girl is beautiful! I really hope you get to go home today. I can imagine how painful it is to try and heal yourself and think about a newborn. Glad DH is taking care of things for you!

Ashley-end of the week? Lets hope so! I had contractions on and off all weekend, but alas, nothing:( I'm a first timer, so I shouldn't be surprised and it's not even my due date yet. The docs offer of induction seems sweeter by the moment, but I really don't want to do that. It's just so uncomfortable! My face got puffy over the weekend and I don't even look like myself. Of course I cried like a crazy person and DH thought I had lost it. I haven't lost it, but that thought isn't far off!

C'mon babies!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Whoa! What a chatty bunch over the weekend. Feels like I missed so much! 

MommaB - LOVE reading the updates and the pictures of Morgan :) 

MommyH - Praying for you, girl. I really hope you're able to go home soon and snuggle with your sweet girl! BTW - you look fantastic for just having a baby _and_ dealing with meningitis! 

HalfThyme - so excited for you!!!! Can't wait to read your updates tomorrow night/Wednesday morning. I hope everything goes smoothly!

AMM - sorry you didn't get much action over the weekend. Hoping your girls stay put now long enough for your DH to be by your side and witness their birth! However, I hope they don't stay in there much longer than that ;) It's getting close! You'll be holding them soon!

Wishful - keep us posted! I hope you get your "this is it" moment VERY soon! :)

Ashley & Stephers - you're both so close!!!!! I hope you girls both have "this is it" moments soon as well :) Things are really picking up here! Can't wait to see pictures of your sweet babies!!

Nothing much to report here! I have an ultrasound on Friday to check this boy's weight... he's consistently measured ahead, so they're going to take a look and get an estimate on his size.


----------



## annie00

So... 
I'm dilated 1cm and I did another nst and they kept me on it longer bc bentlie isn't moving enough so I got to go back Thursday for a ultra sound and possiably deliver her.. 
She said if she doesn't start moving ill be 36 weeks Thursday so she will be fine.. 
So she said they would do a bpp give fluids and if she doesn't start moving then we will have a baby Thursday.. 

What is a bpp??


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh annie i am sorry she isnt a moving little bugger but i am glad they will be on top of things and monitoring you closely! my guy doesnt move much but it has stayed the same so i am told not to worry.. yeah right i worry everyday!!

my lights have started to flicker so doesnt look good for me! if i am MIA for a few days it is because we have no power and most likely not because i gave birth lol. i better not miss too much! but if i do, i will say my congrats now :haha:

and i have also heard of pressure causing contractions.. and the pressure here is nuts right now.. maybe i will have a hurricane baby?!?!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm not sure what bpp refers to Annie, but I'm glad to hear they're monitoring you and staying on top of things. Keep us posted.

Wishful - you guys stay safe!!! We'll be thinking of you and hope to get an update from you soon!


----------



## AMM1031

annie, a bpp is something like a biophysical ? Basically its the same as a NST but then they do an ultrasound to check for anything that might be wrong, I get them all the time with the twins....

ON ANOTHER GREAT NOTE.....I went to the drs today and had come to terms with having a Nov baby because I am not dilating, and she said I can have them TOMORROW!!! We are having babies at 1:30pm est.....WHOO HOOO I am having my OCTOBER BABIES and not on my birthday(which is wednesday)....hubby can be around tomorrow but will still travel to IN on Thursday which is okay because I will be in the hospital still!!!! I will post pictures as soon as I can.....
Good Luck to those in the storms..thats scary and to those that are REALLY close to delivery!


----------



## Mrs.326

GREAT NEWS AMM!!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! :) Can't wait for the updates and pictures. Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## Stephers35

Annie-Hope you can keep that baby in there a little bit longer, but glad to hear they are keeping an eye on things to make sure both of you are safe!

Mrs-glad you get to have an ultrasound. I miss seeing my little booger!

Wishful-hopefully the hurricane doesn't complicate things too much! DH grew up in NY, so he has lots of friends who aren't working this week and all the kids are off school. Maybe the added stress will start labor as well. One more thing to add to your list! It's hard to watch the weather woes going on. The weather is supposed to get as close as Chicago, but here in Minnesota things are pretty calm. I just thank God that this baby is due before winter; I would hate to have to get to the hospital in a snow storm.


----------



## Stephers35

...and yay AMM! Hopefully this news takes away a little bit of the stress you've been feeling. Can't wait to see pictures of those girlys!


----------



## bexxc

amm!!!!! i'm so happy for you!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bugaboobaby

AMM!! SO Exciting!!!! I am over the moon for you:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh AMM I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! good luck!!

the weather here is insane. my parents have just been evacuated.pray for us here 

:hugs: :hugs: thanks!


----------



## Viking15

Wow! It's busy around here! Let's see if I can remember everything I want to say. 
First, MommyH, I hope you are leaps and bounds better today and get to go home. I am not sure which kind of menengitis you have and how they are treating it, but it is so serious. I am so sorry that you are going thru this right now, and I am praying that you get home to your LO soon. Many :hugs:
MommaB, hang in there. I am so worried about the BFing working out for us. I have seen so many people struggle with it. It always seems to be a rocky start, but with some persistence it seems to work out. Use your resources. Lactation consultants seem to be very helpful. If you can use La Leche League, do it. I went to a meeting last month, and it wasn't as intimidating as I thought it would be. You are doing the best for your baby and I send you lots of luck. You can do it! :flower:
AMM, what a relief! What made them change their minds? It's awful that your DH has to leave after the babies come. What the hell was his boss thinking? I want to stick my foot up his arse. :growlmad: I can't believe your DH is agreeing to go. I would be furious, but I suppose the help when you get home is more critical than in the hospital. Good luck darling!!!!
Wishful, I hope you don't go into labor during all this mess. I wouldn't want to be in a hospital during an emergency situation. My mom works in a hospital pharmacy and is forced to stay at work when there is a situation like this. Grouchy staff. :nope: Perhaps it will be a-okay though. 
Annie, no idea what a bpp is. After someone else's post about it I am going to guess biophysical profile? I hope your LO is ok. I have definitely felt much less movement these days. My LO has just run out of room in there. I can't feel her move most of the time unless I have my hand on my belly. I think it is due to the anterior placenta. I am glad they are keeping an eye on you. All we want is a healthy momma and baby at the end of all of this. 
I apologize if I forgot anyone! Nothing going on with me. Just trying to keep myself occupied until this LO decides to arrive. I can't believe she could technically still be in there for 20 days. I die a little inside when I realize things like that. I have an appt on Wednesday morning. I'll be having my first internal exam. I could decline it, but I have to admit I'm a little curious to see if there has been any progress at all. I just will have to remind the midwife, no hanky panky. No stripping membranes or anything. I don't want to be in any unnecessary prolonged pain. I have heard of people getting stripped without being told, and it just causes pain and the baby still stays in there until they are ready. As long as I don't have to stand I'm doing alright. I am doing my daily walks still, and since I'm not working I get to pretty much do whatever I want. I spend a lot of time laying in bed. It's ideal. :haha:


----------



## annie00

Omg amm!! I'm so happy for u!!! Yay!!!! Hope all goes well!!

O I c.. 

I just didn't think they would induce bc of lack of movement..

She also upped my dose of glubryed for gd. My numbers been high...


----------



## bexxc

viking- i'm glad i'm not the only one who seems to be spending more time lounging than doing anything else.


----------



## AMM1031

Viking, 

My husband actually just got a new position within his company, and they are really wanting to transfer stuff over to him and they have been putting it off for two weeks now, waiting to see whats going on with the babies. So this meeting that he has, has been planned for awhile, he has to go to different stores. I told him I was okay with him going on Thursday becuase it is a five hour trip and they are leaving VERY early so he will be back around 5 or 6 pm and the only reason he is going to do it is because his NEW boss is flying in from Chicago to go with him and teach him a few different things. And then he gets to take the whole following week off. So since I will be in the hospital I told him it was okay. I will have a ton of vistors and I would rather be home with him than him taking time off to sit in the hospital. 
I am soo excited tho, I FINALLY get to meet my girls in 24 hours!!!


----------



## annie00

So amm is it bad since they wanna do ultra sound Thursday bc she is moving much? 
What does all this mean I'm so confussed!!!!!!

:shrug:


----------



## ashleywalton

AMM-I am so excited for you to finally have those girls tomorrow! I will be looking for your updates. I wish you lots of luck during delivery and that all is well with you and babies afterwards :) 
annie-If you are really confused and freaking out I would call to set something up with your doctor so you can ask questions and feel better. I don't know reasons that doctors do anything so I am no help. Sorry. :(
I can't think of everything else I was wanting to say....
So, I am having contractions again, nothing extremely painful but they're stronger than they were when I went in a few weeks ago. It has been making it hard to sleep at night so I'm starting to get irritated...


----------



## AMM1031

annie, I think if they were REALLY worried they would have had you back sooner. you can google it, its biophysical profile...basically they check to see the position, cord, placenta, fluid levels, and to make sure everything else looks like it should. I get it every NST that I have becuase I have two and they double check my fluid levels becuase of how far along I can and they check the membrane in between the babies to make sure their placentas havent fused together. Im sure things are fine, I know some babies tend to slow down movements towards the end becuase they are out of room, but I would call and verify WHY they want you to have it done. It will ease your mind.
My hubby called from work and they are letting him take the next week and a half off! YEAH no out of town now, so he will be with us.....that made me VERY HAPPY!


----------



## Mrs.326

AMM I'm sure the excitement is overwhelming right now :) 

Ashley - keep us posted on your contractions! FX'd they're working some magic and you get to meet your sweet girl soon! :)


----------



## annie00

Amm that is just wonderful news!! Bet ur over the moon!!!!!

To me it doesn't make since why the would induce me bc of lack of movement.. I'm gonna see what I can find on google


----------



## bexxc

annie- a lot of the time a lack of movement indicates that the baby is not getting enough oxygen.


----------



## bexxc

amm- so glad your hubby gets to stay with you. now everything seems to be lining up perfectly!!!! bring on the babies!


----------



## Viking15

AMM1031 said:


> Viking,
> 
> My husband actually just got a new position within his company, and they are really wanting to transfer stuff over to him and they have been putting it off for two weeks now, waiting to see whats going on with the babies. So this meeting that he has, has been planned for awhile, he has to go to different stores. I told him I was okay with him going on Thursday becuase it is a five hour trip and they are leaving VERY early so he will be back around 5 or 6 pm and the only reason he is going to do it is because his NEW boss is flying in from Chicago to go with him and teach him a few different things. And then he gets to take the whole following week off. So since I will be in the hospital I told him it was okay. I will have a ton of vistors and I would rather be home with him than him taking time off to sit in the hospital.
> I am soo excited tho, I FINALLY get to meet my girls in 24 hours!!!

I understand that work is important, but my personal opinion is that they are asking a bit much from him. Don't take that as a criticism of you or your DH, it is a criticism of how the unbelievable high expectations of employers these days that I feel, personally, is out of control in our country. My DH isn't getting much time to spend with us at all, so perhaps I'm a bit more sensitive than I should be. The standards in the US are just unbelieveable in comparison with most European countries. I just find it really intrusive. I am glad that you are at least getting your babies here before he has to leave. That must be a massive relief for you. I am excited to see your sweet little ones, and I am sure you will have plenty of help and support. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

So I haven't felt Bentlie since this morning and so I called labor and delivery and my dr just happen to be sitting right there and she told me to drink 2 bottles of water and lay on left side and see if she moves 10 x in 2 hours.. I'm worried now ...


----------



## HalfThyme007

AMM -- YAY!!!!!! What fantastic news! I actually exclaimed out loud when I read that :) Very, very happy for you!


Annie -- BPP = biophysical profile (I think someone else mentioned that). It is essentially an equivalent to an NST, they're just checking to make sure baby is doing okay. They do an ultrasound and give baby a "score" based on the heartbeat, movement, flexion etc... They've been monitoring me for weeks with extra NSTs, growth scans and BPPs...as a matter of fact, baby girl didn't pass her NST this morning so I had to go get a BPP. If you're having issues feeling/tracking movement definitely drink juice or ice cold water and lay down -- the cold and the sugar usually trigger baby to kick around a bit, and laying on your side increases blood flow down there, as well as makes it easier for you to feel stuff rather than sitting up. Hope this helps!

Ashley --- you're so close!! Hope those contractions get you going somewhere! I have been having such a hard time sleeping as well -- I think I maybe slept for 2 hours last night and I am in such a mood today! Hope baby girl decides to make her appearance soon!

I'm sure I'm missing others, and I'm sorry.....you all know how preggo brain goes! For all you ladies on the US east coast dealing with the oncoming storm, I hope everything goes okay for you and you all stay safe! I grew up with earthquakes and absolutely abhor them, but I think I'd rather have those than knowing ahead of time what scary stuff is on the way! Take care of yourselves ladies :hugs:

AFM....................26 hours and counting!! I'm being induced tomorrow night at 7pm. They're doing the cervidel (sp?) overnight to get me dilated enough so that hopefully they can start the pitocin Wednesday morning. Looks like my baby girl is going to share a bday with AMM -- hope ya don't mind! ;) Though I am very excited to have baby girl outside of my body, I will fully admit to you ladies that I am officially freaked out for the labor part! Part of me wants to just be knocked out and woken up when it's all over....don't know why I'm so scared! Women have been doing this for thousands of years, in much less favorable conditions....I really shouldn't be afraid! 

PS: at night I find myself trying to loosen my clothing only to realize it doesn't do anything -- my clothes aren't tight, just my belly. lol


----------



## HalfThyme007

Stephers35 said:


> I had contractions on and off all weekend, but alas, nothing:( I'm a first timer, so I shouldn't be surprised and it's not even my due date yet. The docs offer of induction seems sweeter by the moment, but I really don't want to do that. It's just so uncomfortable! My face got puffy over the weekend and I don't even look like myself. Of course I cried like a crazy person and DH thought I had lost it. I haven't lost it, but that thought isn't far off!
> 
> C'mon babies!!!

Stephers you are a rockstar for sticking to your guns!! I was against induction for a long time as well, but a few weeks ago when they put me on bed rest I was suddenly very, very PRO induction :) I think if you can hold out, it's so much better on your body and baby. I'm a first timer too, so I'm grateful they're not making me go past my due date -- although I have the trifecta: my fluid is super low, baby girl is big, and my BP keeps going up, so they're not waiting any longer. You may want to keep an eye on that facial swelling -- I think that's one of those "call your doc right away if..." items but I could be wrong. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Half- hi sweetie thanks so much!!!! 
I did the two bottles of cold water and its been 1hr ten mins and only got three kicks..I'm getting worried... :(

I'm so happy and excited for u!!!!!!! Keep us posted :):happydance:


----------



## bexxc

half!!! aren't you just bursting out of your skin with nerves and exciteent???? :happydance: i'm so happy for you!!! try not to be too scared! you're going to be great!


----------



## annie00

So she made it to ten kicks in two hours barely..

Why would they induce me due to failing a nst?


----------



## bexxc

depending on how the results shake out, it just might mean that the baby just isn't thriving on the inside anymore.


----------



## annie00

Wow hope its not something I have for.. 
Maybe it's just time to meet :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Amm - GOOD LUCK!!! :) I'm so glad they've finally given in!

Half - and Good luck to you too! Wow babies are starting to really come now! I can't believe how quick it's gone to get to November nearly!


----------



## Stephers35

Can't wait to hear the good news (and maybe see a pic?) from AMM and Half! What a great day for babies! 

I have a doc appt at 3:30 today and I'm not sure I'll be able to say no to an induction. I'm having trouble just walking around at this point. I made fun of my BFF for having torpedo belly and I have the same one! Here comes some TMI...I had a bit of a clear-out this morning which is extremely odd for me. Hopefully it wasn't just the food I had last night. We're getting into family birthday season..tomorrow our niece, the 1st is/was my Grandmas birthday, the 3rd is my mom, 4th my cousin and on and on up until the 12th. Today would be lovely.

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## bexxc

good luck today, half!!! :flower:

stephers- my family is getting close to prime birthday season too! dh on the 7th, newphew on the 10th, sil on the 11th, mom on the 22nd, and sprout due in the big gap in between.


----------



## hollsarena

Half and Amm I'm so excited for you both!!! Good luck we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers!!!

As for me I actually thought he was coming yesterday. I don't know what you have been told but I was always told you go to the hospital when your contractions are 5 min apart, lasting for a min. each, for at least an hour. I had lots of contractions on Sat afternoon but they wern't regular. Then sunday I had a lot...they were getting stronger but still not regular. Couldn't hardly sleep sunday night. Got up at 2:30am and hubby and I went for a walk. We timed my contractions from like 3:30-4:30 and they were 5 min apart lasting a min each and we timed for an hour. So he called the Dr. and the dr. said to wait another hour or two to make sure it was the real thing...and then go to the hospital. So we did just that. 2 hours later they were still regular so we packed up and went to the hospital. So they went to check to make sure I was in labor and sure enough I was only 1cm dilated. HOW EMBARASSING!!! I was sent home and took the day off work. It was so upsetting and embarassing...but I was just doing what I was told. I guess at least now I have something to guage it on. I had so many people telling me I was gonna go because of the full moon and all the storms so maybe that got me all psyched out. Plus I was SO SICK. Kept throwing up. I still get sick in the morning but not that sick or that much so I thought maybe that was a sign too. Anyhow it made for some good times!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thinking of AMM & HalfThyme today!! :) Can't wait to see your updates in the morning, ladies!! :) 

Holls - so sorry to hear they sent you home :( Are you still having regular contractions? I hope baby comes soon!


----------



## annie00

Good morning ladies!!!!!!

Bow is everyone??


----------



## hollsarena

Its ok...I just felt so dumb because I was only 1 cm. I'm still having contractions but they arn't regular anymore. I go to the dr. tomorrow afternoon so thats good...plus I have an ultra sound so I'm excited to see my little man even if it is still on a screen!


----------



## annie00

Holls I have a ultra sound Thursday as well


----------



## Stephers35

hollsarena said:


> Its ok...I just felt so dumb because I was only 1 cm. I'm still having contractions but they arn't regular anymore. I go to the dr. tomorrow afternoon so thats good...plus I have an ultra sound so I'm excited to see my little man even if it is still on a screen!

You shouldn't feel dumb at all! If I were having regular contractions, my tail would be at that hospital with my eight bags packed yelling halelujah! Now THAT would be embarrassing! My SIL went to the hospital in false labor four times before they finally just induced her. All the excitement of finally going to the hospital and then feeling such a let down...I'm sure the hospital staff feels bad for us preggos as well!


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah the extra hormones really don't help either. I started crying. My husband was like you weren't dilated at all before so this is exciting...lol. He was trying to be so sweet about it. I just feel like everyone says "you'll know when its time" and I thought I "knew" but I didn't. Oh well. I'm ok with it now...it was just kinda upsetting thinking "OMG This is it!!!" and have it not be it. Thanks for the kind words though:) Makes me feel better that you know someone that went 4 times when it wasn't "time"!


----------



## annie00

I have went two time already and I'm not even full term yet!!!

I went two weeks ago and wasn't dilated now as of yesterday I am dilated to 1cm.. So anything is possiable!!

That's what the hospital is there for!!

Next time ur unsure u call thm and they will tell u what to do:)

I called ,sat night bc she wasn't moving like she usually does.. Told me to drink two bottles of water lay on left side n see if she moves 10 times in 2 hours .. She did it barely...

Then this morning she is back to her old self


----------



## hollsarena

Thanks Annie...that makes me feel better! Glad your lil girl is moving and back to herself again! I've been lucky...my little man doesn't stop moving. Sometimes I actually get annoyed because its exhausting how much he moves. The dr even said weeks ago that his movements will be slowing down...HAHAHA not him. But then when I get annoyed I think about you and several others on here who have had scares because their LO's stop or slow their moving and then I'm thankful he moves so much! It may be overwhelming at times but I constantly have peace of mind that hes ok so I'll count myself lucky with that!


----------



## annie00

I agree wit u on that...
She usually moves a lot also but yesterday was a bfluke I guess......

I'm hoping Thursday that they decide to induce me I'm so ready but I dunno wat they gonna do.......

I'm gonna drive myself nuts


----------



## hollsarena

You want them to induce you already?!!??! WOW. I'll be 39 weeks on Friday and still don't want to be induced...lol. I'm ready for him to come out and I'm ready to meet him but I would rather not be induced. Dr. said they will let me go a week late so the longest I have is two weeks from Friday. I've held up this long whats another 2.5 weeks now!?!?! I figure he will come when hes ready. But alas if there were a medical reason to induce (like in your situation) thats different. They have no reason to induce me at this point!


----------



## ashleywalton

AMM & Half-Good luck today! You will both be in my thoughts!

Holls-Don't be embarrassed!!! I say this but totally understand how you feel. When I went in a few weeks ago I didn't think "omg this is it" but I was contracting every 5 minutes for 2 hours and they weren't going away so we went in. I was so nervous because I just knew they were going to send me home immediately. I was very upset when I was finally sent home with no baby. :hugs: to you. And yes, some people go in many many times before its really time. 

I still have contractions and at times they'll get to 3-5 minutes apart for an hour or two but when I get up and walk around they lighten up. So, I'm just still waiting for them to be extremely painful to where I can't breathe, can't talk, can't walk. 

Stephers-Good luck at your appointment! I, too, think if my Dr. offers induction when I go Thursday I'm taking it! I want my body back! I cannot walk. I want to "nest" but I can't stand for more then 10 minutes and walking seriously pains me. 

Hope everyone else is feeling well today. I have a day free of my babies so I'm just relaxing enjoying the quiet :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

if your baby is back to moving normal i would think long and hard before getting induction. unless the dr thinks you need to. while you might feel ready you still are early and baby may need extra help and even be in an nicu. i understand how you feel though. i am 38 weeks and feel trapped in my body.. but i am trying to stay positive. not trying to lecture lol i just don't want baby not to be ready!

:hugs:


----------



## bexxc

hollsarena said:



> You want them to induce you already?!!??! WOW. I'll be 39 weeks on Friday and still don't want to be induced...lol. I'm ready for him to come out and I'm ready to meet him but I would rather not be induced. Dr. said they will let me go a week late so the longest I have is two weeks from Friday. I've held up this long whats another 2.5 weeks now!?!?! I figure he will come when hes ready. But alas if there were a medical reason to induce (like in your situation) thats different. They have no reason to induce me at this point!

i feel exactly the same way. i'd prefer for things to happen as naturally as possible so i'm sure that sprout's really ready. if it was absolutely medically necessary, of course i'd be okay with that, but i hope that's not the case.


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley, you could potentially have a baby tomorrow as well :)


----------



## Bookity

Awh, Annie, I know it's so hard, but it's about doing what's best for baby right now and baby might not be ready to be in the big wide world yet! Obviously sometimes there are cases where baby is better off out than in, but hopefully your little one will be able to stick around in your belly for a while longer. Glad she's back to moving around and it's business as usual!


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs.326 said:


> Ashley, you could potentially have a baby tomorrow as well :)

Mrs. I say that every day when I wake up! I could have a baby today! Then, every night I say well one more day down. :) Im just taking it day by day. I think we're gonna go for a walk tonight and again tomorrow morning to see if that'll make contractions stronger.


----------



## Mrs.326

Well I hope it works for you!! C'mon baby! :)


----------



## annie00

I totally agree what y'all are saying .. I def have my baby in my best intrest... But I'm gonna leave my decision up to my dr.. The way my dr talked everything is fine if they induce 36weeks...

So I think I lost my mucus plug big snotty glob of cm and when I wipe there is more... And now I'm cramping on right side....

Should I call dr are wait it out...

How do. Time cramps?


----------



## hollsarena

Annie- Are you bleeding? are the cramps really bad? It never hurts to call the dr. if something doesn't seem right to you, better safe than sorry. However losing your mucus plug and some cramping is totally normal. To time contractions you go from the start of one to the start of the next and keep track of how long they are lasting. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bookity

Cramps coming in waves?? I don't like to get people's hopes up, but my daughter had a really quiet day 2 days before I went into labor (3 days before she was born). If the cramps are coming in waves just make a note of every time one begins and then see how far apart those times are.


----------



## Bookity

BTW Ashley, I love your attitude, so positive!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks Bookity! It is hard to be positive when you're so miserable, but I am trying my best! I have days where I am like "I want to be induced NOW" then I'll have days where I'm like "let's just keep waiting and see when she wants to come"....It's somewhat of an emotional roller coaster. 

Now that its Oct 30th, I do not want a Halloween baby so I'd love to have her on the 1st of November. We are naming her after my husbands grandmother and his grandfather's birthday is the 1st so it would be neat to have her that day :)


----------



## annie00

Holls do u time a cramp? Like from the beginning of the cramp to the next one...

No bleeding just cramps


----------



## annie00

2 mins apart cramps lasting 1 min Part


----------



## annie00

I just don't see how cramps could be a true contraction I always thought a contraction is when ur belly gets rock hard like a bh and then u Time them.. Not cramps...


----------



## Bookity

cramps were all I got the first time.


----------



## annie00

I. Go Thursday for ultra sound so ill wait to see wat happens


----------



## bexxc

annie- there are two measurements you need to take to time contractions.

1) how far apart they are= the time from the start of one contraction to the start of the next contraction.

2) how long one contraction is= the start of the contraction to the end of the contraction.

most doctors will say it's time to go the hospital when the contractions are five minutes apart (from the start of 1 to the start of the next) and lasting for a full minute. this should stay consistent for an hour to be considered in active labor. make sense?


----------



## HalfThyme007

This could be a big week for babies for our little thread!! Ashley -- hope you get your wish and she arrives on the 1st :) That would be so special!

I hope AMM's section went well...can't wait to see pics of her girlies!

Thanks for all the good luck and wishes ladies...you guys are the best!! We are off to the hospital! I'll keep you posted. I'm still a bit terrified of the whole process, but nothing I can do about it now right? :D


----------



## bexxc

good luck, halfthyme!!!! i'm just so very excited for you right now!!!


----------



## Stephers35

G'luck Half! I just keep reading about how wonderful it is when the baby is here and that it's all worth it! You're blazing our November path!

My doc appt went well: at 4cm and more than 75% effaced. Doc can't believe that I'm not in active labor. She said that if I make it to Friday, she's on call all weekend, so friday is a possible induction date. My bp was very high for me today (134/78), but she isn't at the point that she would call it medically necessary yet. I can't make this decision. UGH!


----------



## bexxc

wow, stephers! that's crazy. sounds like you'll have a baby in your arms any minute now!


----------



## annie00

Bex that made so much since!!!!! Thank u so dearly much!! 

I was just explaining what u wrote to me and he was like o he gets it I bought a app just now


----------



## wishfulmom2b

GOOD LUCK HALF!!!!!

and steph sounds like it could be any minute at this point.. so exciting!!!


----------



## annie00

Wow Stephers!!!!! 
4cm and ur not in the hospital yet!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg!!!! 

I would do what ever is the safest for u and ur baby in ur situation!!


----------



## bexxc

glad that helped. i bought a contraction timer app too :) i got one for my kindle, but we're supposed to be receiving our new phones tomorrow, so i'll probably download it there instead.


----------



## annie00

Oh yay what kinda phone u got!!?? 

We can play words on the go now!!!


----------



## Stephers35

I'm sure hoping it's soon. She's so low and the pressure is just too much!

I downloaded a free iphone app that tracks contractions. Looking forward to using it as it stares at me everytime I turn the darn phone on!


----------



## ashleywalton

Half- Thanks, me too! Good luck!! I am so excited for you.
Stephers- I can't believe you're at 4cm!! I don't think you'll need to be induced...you could go at any time I would think! Super exciting!! :)


----------



## bexxc

we upgraded to iphone 4s. they were super cheap because we were overdue for an upgrade. i would've gotten the 5, but i can't see shelling out $400 for the two of us to get phones and then have to wait another 2-3 weeks just to get them.


----------



## annie00

That's what we got Bex and I love them.. 
I been having my iPhone 4S I don't want a 5 there is no diff.!! 

I'm so happy for y'all ladies y'all are all so close to having that bundle!!!'


----------



## charlie15

Good luck halfthyme and AMM, very exciting! and Stephers, not long now if you are 4cm, that's normally the start of active labour!!

I'm the same as you Ashley, one day at a time and am ignoring most niggles. Have had a lot more today but may well have hardly any tomorrow!!

I'm noticing through reading all these posts from you guys in the states that your docs sure like to induce you and often when you're not overdue, i don't really understand why this is? here I would have to go 10 to 14 days past my due date before they would induce me. It's all very different.


----------



## annie00

Charlie there talking bout inducing me bc I have gd and risk of still borns are higher in last two weeks :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am in the US and surprised at how many inductions i have read on here (not just this thread but in general on BnB) unless for medical purposes my dr refuses until 10 days past due and will even go 14 (but usually 10). my baby was in the 90th percentile, now 75th and she said... nope... you can push it out and if not we will find out in labor lol

and annie i thought your dr was only inducing bc she was quiet one day.. i did not know you had GD makes more sense now..


----------



## HalfThyme007

Stephers!! Holy cow I can't believe you're not in active labor either! I think I officially have cervix envy lol. They just started the Cervidil and the nurse tried to make me feel better and said I was half a cm dilated lol. 

Charlie -- I think you're right and that it is more common here...although in most cases they won't even offer it before 39 weeks unless there is a reason (my bp was high, baby is huge, and my amnio fluid is super low). Most women I know in real life had to be overdue before they were induced...but not longer than a week I think.


----------



## charlie15

GD does make more sense now, but yes like Wishful I have also read so many others who talk about induction for seemingly no medical reason which has baffled me a little, but it's clearly not all Doctors, as yours sounds the same as my hospital policy, 10-14 days and most likely 10 days. I'm not letting my head go there yet as I really don't like the sound of inductions!!


----------



## bexxc

:rofl: cervix envy!!!!


----------



## charlie15

bexxc said:


> :rofl: cervix envy!!!!

:haha: think mine has too Halfthyme!!!


----------



## Bookity

US docs definitely seem to be induction happy. One of the OB's I see wanted to push for induction because he thought I had a fast labor the first time around so it was solely for the reason of knowing I would be in the hospital when the baby was born. When I explained that my labor was actually something like 12 hrs long he shut up. LOL.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha i am a little green in the face with envy for the mommys who have had their babies or are very close. which is terrible because i am not even at my due date lol! i am just so uncomfortable.

and charlie i agree...inductions scare me as does pitocin so i am just pretending it won't happen lol... so mature of me right?!


----------



## ashleywalton

Cervix envy here as well. Lol. 

I still don't know why my doctor is talking about inducing me...I will ask when he actually brings up doing it. So far he has mentioned it but hasn't set a date or anything like that. I know my due date can only be off by about 4 days. So, I'm sure we'll just be waiting it out unless my BP is high or something...who knows?

I hope the cervidil kicks in for ya Half. That is what I had with my 1st and it really got things going for me. I was already at 2cm when it was placed. Lots of luck your way!


----------



## AMM1031

Okay everything went great, Cadence Colleen was born at 2:05pm at 7lb5oz 19 1/2in, MaKenna Grace was at 2:07pm 6lb14oz 19 1/2in, they have both been feed. Will post pics when we get home I'm friday.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so good to hear AMM!! and such good weights for twins. so happy you finally got to meet your babies.. can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Omg AMM!! Congrats to you!! That is so amazing! They are both bigger than my 2nd baby was. I hope you recover quickly and I look forward to pics on Friday! :) Oh, and yay for your October babies!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Congrats AMM!!! What healthy babies!!

The Cervidil is definitely doing something! Haven't really slept much and it's 4:30 am. Lots of cramps and pressure. 

Wishful -- nothing wrong with the power of positive thinking! I'm grateful they are inducing me, but I can't ignore how much better I think it would've been if I'd been able to do it on my own. Stay positive!!

Ashley I need you or Stephers or anyone else close to popping here to labor with me! I love DH but poor guy just doesn't know what to do and doesn't know what cramps feel like! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks half! and i say the same thing about my DH haha whenever i have cramps i am like "omg ouch!!" and he's like "i know hunny"... yeah sure you do :haha:

hang in there... you will be holding your baby so so soon!!!


----------



## charlie15

Ah congrats AMM, hope you're recovering well, look forward to seeing some pics!

Bookity, that's madness that your doc would want to put you through an induction as he thought you laboured fast, so that he would be there!! Glad you shut him up!!

So official due date tomorrow and looks like I'm not going to get my Halloween baby! Oh well November baby like Mum it'll be! Really want bubs here by Monday, if not my MW will give me a stretch and sweep on Monday, May sound crazy but thinking of going to the gym to see if i can move this baby out...not sure what I'll actually manage to do there!! but i do know people who kick started their labours with a bit of exercise!

Half Thyme, sending you dilating vibes from over the pond!


----------



## hollsarena

Congratulations AMM!!! I can't wait to see your girls!!! 

Hang in there Half! I love that you are keeping us updated! Hope to hear some good news from you soon!!! You are doing great, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats AMM! Those babies were defnitely ready to get out of there! My SIL had twins that were that big as well and they took her two weeks early. Glad they are doing well and feeding! I'm sure you have some healing to do, but I bet it feels good to know that the babies are healthy!

Half-I so wish that I was laboring with you! I had a couple contractions and cramping last night, but that could've just been because the doc disturbed my cervix. Who knows! I just wish this girl would start things up! I want to be able to see her and know that she's healthy!

Hang in there! We're thinking about you!


----------



## Bookity

Congrats AMM!! What EXCELLENT weights too! My daughter was right in between those weights when she was born. You had 14 lbs of babies in you!! Wow!

Half, hope baby comes soon!!! (already here maybe??)

Wishful, too funny about the cramps.


----------



## MommyH

COMGRATS AMM!!!!!! So happy for you and I can't wait to see pictures <3 I can't believe both of yours were over the size of my one!!! Now I see why you were all ready to get the show on the road!

Half I'm praying this is over soon for you :hugs: my first was a cervadil induction and ughh it took forever!!! Sending easy labor vibes your way sweetie <3


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats, AMM!!! Great news & Great weights! :) Can't wait to see pictures of the babies on Friday. Get some rest and snuggle with those sweeties. 

Thinking of you Half! Hoping everything goes smoothly for you and you get to meet your baby soon! I'll be checking back for more updates ;)

Stephers, you are literally _so close_! I wouldn't think you'd need an induction if you're already at 4! Best of luck! 

As for inductions, they're really induction happy in my neck of the woods. DH and I were just on the phone talking about our friends who have had babies and we're pretty sure they were all induced, and all but one had a c-section. Makes me a little less induction happy now that I think of it... Oh well - it shouldn't even be a concern. Baby will be full term next week, DH has a ton of business he needs to be present for, my step-dad is taking a boy's trip to a casino, my mom has a girls weekend planned, and MIL and FIL will be in Miami... the law of averages suggests that's when I'll go into labor :rofl:


----------



## Fizzoid

Well, here I am, I thought I'd wave hello to the November thread :wave:

Our little one is being rather stubborn! I think the nasty weather has put her off coming out to say hello


----------



## charlie15

Hi Fizzoid, I think my LO does not want to share it's special day with anyone so is being stubborn too! Due date tomorrow but we've had lots of family birthdays have just passed and now a clear run for a week so may decide to make a grand entrance soon! when was your due date??

Mrs i hope the mass exodus of your family doesn't mean labour for you!! would be nice to have one person around!!


----------



## Stephers35

Mrs.326 said:


> Congrats, AMM!!! Great news & Great weights! :) Can't wait to see pictures of the babies on Friday. Get some rest and snuggle with those sweeties.
> 
> Thinking of you Half! Hoping everything goes smoothly for you and you get to meet your baby soon! I'll be checking back for more updates ;)
> 
> Stephers, you are literally _so close_! I wouldn't think you'd need an induction if you're already at 4! Best of luck!
> 
> As for inductions, they're really induction happy in my neck of the woods. DH and I were just on the phone talking about our friends who have had babies and we're pretty sure they were all induced, and all but one had a c-section. Makes me a little less induction happy now that I think of it... Oh well - it shouldn't even be a concern. Baby will be full term next week, DH has a ton of business he needs to be present for, my step-dad is taking a boy's trip to a casino, my mom has a girls weekend planned, and MIL and FIL will be in Miami... the law of averages suggests that's when I'll go into labor :rofl:

Oh my! Your lo will absolutely arrive when all of these things are going on! He's going to wait until everything is just hectic enough!


----------



## bexxc

amm! congratulations! i can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful girls. you did a great job carrying those little ladies around all this time! 

half- hope things are progressing for you, hun. can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## Fizzoid

charlie15 said:


> Hi Fizzoid, I think my LO does not want to share it's special day with anyone so is being stubborn too! Due date tomorrow but we've had lots of family birthdays have just passed and now a clear run for a week so may decide to make a grand entrance soon! when was your due date??
> 
> Mrs i hope the mass exodus of your family doesn't mean labour for you!! would be nice to have one person around!!

She was due on the 26th. My OH has a midwife appointment on Friday, and if nothing has happened by then, we'll be booked in for an induction


----------



## bexxc

hope things get moving for you soon, fizz! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

charlie15 said:


> Mrs i hope the mass exodus of your family doesn't mean labour for you!! would be nice to have one person around!!




Stephers35 said:


> Oh my! Your lo will absolutely arrive when all of these things are going on! He's going to wait until everything is just hectic enough!


Charlie - They'd all make their way back for the birth (or at least come see him while we're still in the hospital if they can't make it here in time). DH will be close by, so he'll definitely be there if I happen to pop then! 

Stephers - I know... I'm kind of planning on it, just so I'm prepared!


----------



## annie00

Omg congrats amm!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm soo happy for you!!!!!!!! 


Afm my vagina hurts so bad I can barely walk are get out of bed!!!!!!


----------



## Viking15

AMM, congrats on your Little twins arriving! Very healthy weights! That is just fabulous!! You made a wonderful home for them to grow. It sounds like things are getting off to a great start. 
Half, hang in there! You can do it!


----------



## ashleywalton

Half-Hope you have your baby by now or that you're still hanging in there!! I definitely wish I was having baby already but at the same time I'd rather just wait until tomorrow now. I dislike Halloween very much so tomorrow would be perfect! 

I really need to have her SOON! Little side note: I have coached youth cheer for 7 years and this was going possibly going to be my last year. For the past 3 years I was coaching the same group of girls and this was most of their 8th grade year (last year I could coach them) and I had to sacrifice coaching to make sure this little baby stayed inside as long as possible. Well, our BIG cheer competition is being held in our hometown (only happens once every 14 years) on Nov 11th and the girls really want me to be there and I really want to be there for them! So yes, baby please come soon so I can be there!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i dont want a halloween baby either so today i am good and won't complain but once its midnight i am back to praying LOL

i really hope you can be with your cheer girls ashley. i think you will! must stay positive!!

also, POWER BACK!! i can not wait to go grocery shopping because we had to throw everything out.. i am starving.


----------



## Stephers35

So glad you got your power back on! Life can resume! We have family friends in Jersey and they won't have power for another week at least. Anyway, they play a game called "light switch." Basically, they just mock whomever tries to turn the lights on. Too funny. Might be time to head west for a little uplanned vacation!

On a relieving note, I called my doc to discuss possible induction on Friday (if the girl is not already here) and we sheduled it! She said that her concern is that the fact that I am dilating may mean the baby is sending triggers, but that they just aren't strong enough. I think my doc is actually more concerned about my mental health in terms of worrying about the baby, but she made inducing seem like an ok option. So, one way or another, this girl is coming out this week! Hallelujah! 

Doc said that she would just break my water and give it some time. She won't start pitocin for at least a couple of hours later. High hopes!


----------



## Mrs.326

Ashley - I was a cheer coach for a long time as well :) How fun! I hope you're able to make it to the competition!

Yay for getting power back, Wishful!! Have fun grocery shopping... if you're that hungry I can only imagine the pile of goodies you'll stack up in the cart :) 

Stephers that's so exciting!!! I wonder if anyone else will be joining you. ??? :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls! and stephers the damage in NJ is heartbreaking. glad your family is safe.

ok i need your girls advice!!! i kind of want to skip my exam tomorrow and not have my cervix checked. i will go in for BP and stuff but i think i am worried about hearing i am the same (1cm, 60%) and get discouraged. but i also worry that i may regret not finding out as my next appt. is 8 days after which feels like a life time at this point lol. also, my DH wants me to get checked because he is so curious. he said its up to me obviously but he also thinks i might wonder all week lol. what do i do?!


----------



## ashleywalton

At 38 weeks I asked to not be checked. Then at 39 he checked and still nothing. I know he'll check tomorrow as its a day before my due date. It is disappointing finding out you are the same. Although I was nothing with my 2nd and not a full 2 days later my water broke and I had her 6 hours later. That's the only thing that makes it easier to be cheeked, knowing that it still can happen at any moment.


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm way too curious... I don't think I could skip a check. I'd want to know... but that's me :) Do what's best for you! If you don't want to know, then ask them not to tell you anything, or decline the check.


----------



## hollsarena

Went to the dr. today. Had an ultra sound! My little man puckered his lips when we were looking at his profile. I like to think he was trying to blow mommy a kiss...lol. They estimate him at 7lb 9oz...but could be up to a lb off in either direction...ha. I think it was such a tease though...just made me want him in my arms even more! Oh well down to single digits...due in 9 days! Though dr. will let me go up to a week late...so 16 days left at most!!! YAY!


----------



## Stephers35

The cervical checks can make you crazy, but my curiosity wouldn't allow me to skip that part. I just needed to know! The check is what's moving everything along now though. I think I would've known anyway as I can feel the baby's head very low.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

true. ive decided to go with it because as stated by you lovely ladies everything can change so quick. plus i feel bad for DH if i don't :) thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Holls! That's so sweet :) Bet you can't wait to see those little lips in person! :) Not much longer for you!

Looking forward to your update Wishful :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats AMM!!!! :) :) Wht amazing weights for your little ladies!!

I'm so jealous of you US ladies sometimes ... like I'd love to have cervix checks etc just to see where things are at.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

its a bittersweet expereince charlie haha its awesome when you have progress but when you don't week to week you can get a bit sad. but i agree.. i think they should give you guys the option!!! i like knowing if all these cramps, BH and such is doing anything..


----------



## Mrs.326

My doctor won't actually start cervical checks until next week (37 weeks), but I should get 1 last ultrasound at my appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## hollsarena

WOW only one post since yesterday afternoon. Where is everyone? Hopefully lots of ladies are having babies!!! YAY SO EXCITING:) Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## bexxc

^^absolutely! hopefully some of you ladies will be showing us your cute, squishy new babies later!


----------



## Mrs.326

I know! This thread got QUIET! The other November boards are still alive for the most part... I think everyone is getting to that point where they're either not working, nesting, popping, or just too tired :) Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hollsarena

True! If I wasn't still working I wouldn't be on here nearly as much! But work doesn't give me much to do (probably because I could be gone at any moment). So I'm pretty bored and lonely here!


----------



## Mrs.326

Same here! When I'm at home I don't spend a lot of time on BNB (why I never comment during the weekends). I feel the same at work. I have stuff to do, but I'm in sales so my job is mainly about building relationships, so it doesn't make sense to contact new people right now considering I won't be here to really follow up with them for at least 3 months after the baby is born. I get bored too :-\


----------



## Viking15

Ok, I'll update. I went in for my 39 week appt yesterday. I was curious to see where my cervix was so I decided to go with the internal exam. Now I kind of regret that. It was extremely uncomfortable. The midwife was pressing on my tummy and jamming her hand way up there. I felt like the thanksgiving turkey getting stuffed. I think being on my back like that also made me very uncomfortable. All to hear the bad news that my cervix is posterior and closed. Ever since the check I'm feeling a little different. I'm having a little spotting and I feel like I am going to get my period. So, perhaps the midwife was able to get things moving? I don't feel that she was unnecessarily rough with me, but the pressing on my tummy made me unhappy. I guess she had to push down to reach my cervix? I didn't ask. It's just now kind of occurring to me. It all happened so fast. I was able to keep up with my normal dog walk last night, so I'm not incapacitated or anything, just uncomfortable. 
I hope to hear some more good news from the other Mommas and AMM I can't wait to see your twins. :hugs:


----------



## Stephers35

Ever so patiently awaiting news and baby pics! Glad there are a few of you out there; I was starting to think that everyone went into labor on halloween!

Today is technically my last day of work, so I'm trying to finish things up and it just isn't going to happen! One of our dogs suddenly has a giant sore on his paw, so I had to make a vet appt for this afternoon. Poor little bugger. He doesn't seem to be in pain, but I can't stand seeing something like that on my perfect little puggle! After that I am taking the dogs to my mothers for a few days so that DH doesn't have to drive the 35 minutes (one way) back and forth to feed them and attempt to hang out with them while he wants to be at the hospital. I like them to be at home, but this will lessen my stress. It's gonna be a long day!

I can't believe that I'll be getting induced in less than 24 hours! Yikes!


----------



## Mrs.326

Viking - sorry to hear there wasn't any progress at your appointment, but hopefully things are moving along now!

Stephers - So excited for you!!!! :) Can't wait to read your update and see pictures :) And I completely understand about your pups. Thankfully my in-laws live 5 minutes away so when labor does happen, they'll be able to watch them for us (and they love them just as much as we do so I feel very comfortable with that arrangement). Best of luck with everything!!


----------



## bexxc

viking- sorry your internal was so uncomfortable. it's definitely not the most pleasant experience! hopefully you'll start progressing a little more quickly now!

stephers- so happy that you're so close. hope everything goes really smoothly for you!

amf- i've been having some random contractions now and again, but nothing very exciting. i have another appointment wednesday. i've already officially finished work, but i'm doing my parent teacher conferences on my own time and today is my last day. absolutely thrilled to be putting work down! i'm just not in a frame of mind to think about it anymore.


----------



## Stephers35

bexxc said:


> viking- sorry your internal was so uncomfortable. it's definitely not the most pleasant experience! hopefully you'll start progressing a little more quickly now!
> 
> stephers- so happy that you're so close. hope everything goes really smoothly for you!
> 
> amf- i've been having some random contractions now and again, but nothing very exciting. i have another appointment wednesday. i've already officially finished work, but i'm doing my parent teacher conferences on my own time and today is my last day. absolutely thrilled to be putting work down! i'm just not in a frame of mind to think about it anymore.

I think that work has been the hardest part of being pregnant. It has obviously been really hard at the end, which you guys understand. It makes me feel like we'll have to win the lottery in order to have any more kids. It has really pulled me in different directions. Glad you're done Bexx! Mrs-any idea when you will be done? I waited until the final day due to short term disability and FMLA requirements, but so wish I could've stopped at least a week ago!


----------



## ashleywalton

Stephers-So excited for you! :) I am sure everything will go smoothly, especially since you're already 4cm.
Viking-That's how my checks are because she isn't engaging. So, yes they usually pull down on your tummy to make it easier to reach your cervix. It is not very comfortable. Usually the next day it isn't a bad as far as the cramping and stuff goes.

I go to the doctor this afternoon. I know he's going to check me since my due date is tomorow. I have had about 6 contractions an hour but still nothing painful enough so I doubt they've done anything to my cervx. I was contracting like crazy last night so I went for a walk around the block and they lightened up for a little bit then came back. Again, they're just not that strong yet. I am nervous for my appointment because I have no clue what he is going to insist on doing? Again, we are just going to trust his decision as long as he understands our concerns. I'd feel much better if my husband was with my but he has to work.


----------



## charlie15

well it's my d day and no baby from me! 

Sorry viking that your cervical check wasn't too great, we don't get them over here, mainly as it can all change in a moment, so on a brighter note you can go from closed to being in early labour in an instant and likewise you can be 2 cm dilated for a month with nothing, so it may mean nothing!

I cannot believe how long you guys work until when pregnant, it's crazy!! someone needs to sort out your maternity leave over there!!

Good luck with your induction Stephers, I'm hoping I'll have some action here by Monday, or it's sweep time!


----------



## bexxc

happy due date, charlie! hope your little one arrives soon!


----------



## Bookity

Well, had my first check today. 2 cm dilated, -1 station, 80% effaced. The NP told me to "take it easy", but I'm thinking "hey, I'm at 37 weeks, if this little one wants to come she's more than welcome!" She did say that women can be 2-3 cm dilated for weeks, but she seemed to think based on my history (DD born at 36+2) it could be sooner than later. We'll see. I bet I go another 4 weeks! LOL

Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats to the 40 weekers today! Hooray for NOVEMBER BABIES. :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure she'll be here in no time, bookity!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Stephers - the plan is for me to work until I pop. I've just started all my FMLA and Short Term Disability paperwork, although I can take my Short Term whenever I'd like, but then it'd just take away from the time I have at home with the baby so I'm going to hold off until I absolutely have to take it.

Ashley - good luck at your appointment today!! Hopefully the doctor will have some good news for you :)

Happy Due Date, Charlie!


----------



## annie00

Went into dr yesterday bc of horriable pelvic pressure.. Come to find out have protein in my urine an Bp high... 
Came to hositpal to do twenty four hour urine test and started it well after all night of doing it n having contractions dr came in this am n making me do it all over again bc I had blood in my urine from all my exams.....

So now I have a Cathern.. 

Bp is ok now I'm still swollen... 


So I don't find out till tomorrow at noon if protein is high to induce labor tomorrow .... 


Wat do y'all think I'm dilated 1 n a half and having lots of bh I'm assumin


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay for reaching your due date today Charlie! :) 

And good luck tomorrow Stephers!!


----------



## Stephers35

Thank for the well wishes ladies! I'm very nervous, but also so excited to get this girl out and start the next phase of our lives! This is what we all do it for, so I'm going to suck it up and put on my big girl panties! --not that I wasn't already wearing the biggest ones I could find:)

After an hour and a half at the vet, I am now down $200 and have a puggle with the most adorable bandage on his paw. At least I know he's on the mend while I am taking care of business tomorrow!


----------



## mammytoerin

I can't believe November is finally here, and our baby should be born this month!! I just hope he/she doesn't keep us waiting until December!! xx


----------



## bexxc

^^i'm in the same boat. i mean, that's totally on the way outside edge of things, but it's a possibility. i deffo don't want to wait that long!


----------



## hollsarena

Good luck Stephers!!! We will be thinking of you and patiently waiting for your pictures and story!!! Glad the puppy is on the mend!

Charlie I hope you go soon! Hang in there you are doing GREAT!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Stephers... I just realized you will be our first official NOVEMBER mommy!! :) Can't wait for the updates!


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay ladies Im back from my appt. A plan is in place! :) Im dilated 1-2cm. If I don't have her by Sunday I am scheduled to be induced. I will have to call at 6am so I don't know if I'll be going in the morning or later in the day. He doesn't think I'll make it to Sunday but we'll see. Im just relieved that its going to be soon! :)


----------



## Bookity

Awesome that you don't have long to wait Ashley!! :)


----------



## Stephers35

Yay Ashley!

It is such a relief when they say those magic words!


----------



## bexxc

ashley- so glad you're almost there!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yay!!! happy for you ashley!! 

how can i convince my dr to give me a plan? lol. ive been 1-2cm for weeks and my body is officially exhausted from the contractions. she won't listen to me though..

sorry just throwing myself a pity party over here..


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry, wishful.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. 
wishful- I believe mine has been waiting for my due date to be here. :) Not much longer for you.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i asked today if because ive been having contractions for so long she would induce me on my due date and she said most likely not.. 10 days past due is when she will think about it :( hopefully i dont get that far


----------



## ashleywalton

Sorry. :( All doctors are different I guess. Hang in there. You'll have your baby soon :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Yey Ashley for a plan!! I'm hoping mine arrives this weekend too as have had a good bloody show this morning with some on and off cramps :) So we may well share birthing days!!

You never know Wishful, it may well happen for you sooner than later and hopefully you won't need to be induced.


----------



## Fizzoid

Well, we've got an induction date of the 7th, so at least we now have an end in sight :)


----------



## booflebump

Oh it's sounding hopeful Charlie - fingers crossed


----------



## CharlieKeys

eek a bloody show is the right way to be going Charlie :) They say usually within 3 days you'll go into labour when you get that!!

Stephers - good luck today

Ashley - yaaaaay to being induced on Sunday :)


----------



## charlie15

I was wondering how long after, 3 days would be good though as would love a fireworks baby!! or even the 4th as bubs would share a birthday with one of my oldest, closest friends.

Good luck stephers


----------



## annie00

So after all the testing my protein is good I have a appt Monday and ultra sound wesnday and possiable induced Thursday r next Thursday!!


----------



## bexxc

annie- glad they think they'll be able to wait at least until you're full term. :)


----------



## MommyH

Hey ladies!!! I have missed you all so much <3

I am finally home from the hospital and starting to feel a little better...it has been a crazy experience...i don't even remember how much I have told you all! Here is a short little recap...

Ela was born on 10/24 7:43am easy happy healthy labor and delivery (except the epidural part, I'll explain that later!) and was a healthy 6.13lb beautiful little girl! I literally pushed her out in one contraction with 2 pushes and she has been a perfect easy easy baby from the moment she entered this world <3

We went home the next morning but by that night I was in a lot of pain with a headache and stiff neck...they said it was a pinched nerve or strained muscle so I cried all night trying to relieve the pain but I couldn't hardly move. The next morning I had enough and had my hubby call the midwife and dr to ask what to do, they said I should go to urgent care so we did. Urgent care said they couldn't help us and wanted us to go to the emergency room so we did. Once we got there it seemed as my whole world went upside down. Within a couple hours I was admitted for having white blood cells in my spinal tap (they did a lumbar puncture to rule out meningitis) and in fact had meningitis! I was put in a room where I couldn't have my family or visitors or my 2 day old baby :( I was devastated. They made my husband leave and take our baby as they began 5 days of testing and antibiotics on me. I wasn't allowed to pump and save my breast milk because it could be contaminated, I wasn't allowed to see anyone because I was in isolation as to not spread whatever I had (they couldn't tell me exactly what I had), they treated me like dirt because I tested positive for cocaine (I HAVE NEVER TOUCHED OR SEEN THE STUFF IN MY LIFE!!!), and most of all I was sicker than I can even express...looking back I thank God for how sick and oblivious I was because I don't know how mentally a woman can go through and come out sane after childbirth, getting torn away from her newborn husband and family, be put in isolation, and be treated so awful :( 4 days later after multiple mri scans and bloodwork and testing and pain meds I was finally told that my intensive tox screen came back negative for cocaine after all and it was either a lab error or a false chemical reaction from some medication they gave me! I didn't even know this could happen but apparently many antibiotics and things they give you in labor and delivery can show false positives for opiates, methanfetamines, and cocaine!!! They got child welfare services involved and everything I was so terrified of how they could get a false positive and they swore they never had a false positive and I was hyperventilating telling them they screwed up and it wasn't my blood and urine they tested it was someone else's and no one believers me I was so scared they were going to take my baby, they made her come in and get tested along with our other daughter and my hubby, they were all clear (JUST LIKE I SHOULD HAVE BEEN) and they were able to go home. I was then allowed to start saving all the breast milk I had been having to pump and dump. As far as the neck and head pain they ended up with the final diagnosis that I had gotten a epidural hematoma which is a blood clot bruise that traveled up my spine from the epidural spot and it stopped luckily in my neck before it reached my brain or heart and caused a stroke or aneurism! Because of all the damage it caused to my spine area traveling up I ended up with chemical meningitis which is basically meaning my body reacted poorly to the epidural anesthesia and chemically clashed causing a non contagious form of meningitis.

Looking back through it all I didn't realize how sick I was but I was so close to death that they can't believe I pulled out of it in just under a week. I just got home a couple days ago, I'm now finally getting to begin to bond with my sweet girl, I can't believe she is already almost 10 days old...I feel like I missed out on so much but my husband has been the most incredible man through it all, he took on both our girls and as hard as it has been to trust him through this pregnancy I know with out a doubt he is a faithful loving strong supportive man that I always knew in my heart he was <3 the thought of something so terrible and scary happening to me never seemed to cross my mind this whole pregnancy, I was always worried about the baby but this mdefinitely opened my eyes to how easily things can change your world upside down and tear it all apart when you least expect it to. This was supposed to be the best experience of our lives and I would do it all again in a heartbeat if Ela came out just as effect again in the end but I am thankful for my life and that I am still with her and my other daughter and husband...I have learned to appreciate everything a lot more and I pray no one else has to go through what we did!! The infectious disease group, internal medicine group, OBGYN group, and pediatricians have told us this is a 1 in 100,000 chance of happening to anyone...I should have played the lottery instead ;)

Here is a quick picture of what kept me going...it brings tears to my eyes, I love my family so so much <3

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/ec5f12dd59e9925b440eb50f573d9814.jpg

Oh and we are back to breast feeding and its going great :)


----------



## MommyH

Charlie I lost my plug at 4cm dilated while in labor ;) This is a great sign things are changing in your cervix!! Good luck I bet by the end of today the contractions will have picked up lots, start walking or bouncing on a birth ball if you can!!!


----------



## bexxc

mommyh- i am so very sorry you had to go through such a living nightmare! and to be treated like a drug addict on top of it???? i'm just shocked! but i'm so good your prognosis is good and you're recovering fairly quickly (considering the severity of what you've been through) and i'm so happy that you've finally been reunited with your family and have been able to return home. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: lots of hugs and prayers for your continuing recovers!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

OH MY GOD MOMMYH. i can not believe all you went through. seriously. i am so so SORRY. i am so happy that you are well and back home with your sweet family. i am so sorry fo how you were treated. that is terrible.

ugh this all made me cry. you are a very strong women.. i don't know how i would of dealt. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

MommyH-Oh my goodness woman! I am so so sorry you had to go through this. I am so happy to read that you are back home with your precious famliy. Sometimesyou can get good from a bad situation and I am glad that you are healthy and back with your amily. Goodness, I couldn't imagine! Hope you continue to recover quickly and I am glad you are back to breastfeeding! I am sure all will be back to normal soon :)


----------



## charlie15

I'm so sorry Mommy H that you went through all of that illness and on top of that the cocaine thing with a referral to social welfare, that's messed up if they know that it's possible to get a false positive and was the last thing that you needed!

But good to hear that you're home and breast feeding is going well. Take care of yourself now. Has your husband go some more time off??


----------



## annie00

I'm so sorry mommy h!!!! 
At least ur home and baxk with ur family now !!!

So I'm discharged and on way home an ill either have the baby this Thursday r next.. Can't wait


----------



## hollsarena

Mommy H- I'm so glad you are home and doing better now. That story nearly put me in tears. I can't even imagine what you went through. You are so strong!!! 

Annie-Why are you having the baby so soon if your urine test came back normal? Everything ok?


----------



## Bookity

MommyH, so glad you are back home now with your girls! What a horrendous experience you went thru. I guess some small blessing that you weren't totally with it the whole time since you were so sick, but still such a hardship! Hate to think that you were treated so awfully over something that you didn't even DO!

Thank God you are okay and home again to continue recovering. Glad breastfeeding is going well with you. :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh mommyH - how awful :( :( I'm so glad you're on the mend and finally home iwth your new family :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Holls my urine came back kinda high which is considered mild pre e plus I have gd so it's safer for the baby I guess...


----------



## Stephers35

Amara Grace is here! She arrived at 2:50 this afternoon! 7 lbs, 1 oz and 20.5 inches long! I'll write more later, but everything went well...and my girl has black hair! Surprised the heck out of this red-head!


----------



## bexxc

stephers! that's great news! congratulations and welcome to little amara grace!


----------



## Bookity

Congrats Stephers! Enjoy that beautiful girl!


----------



## Stephers35

Here she is!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload-3.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bexxc

just look at all that hair and those perfect, squishy cheeks! she's wonderful!


----------



## MommyH

Steph she is beautiful and perfect CONGRATS!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats stephers! love those cheeks and hair! she is adorable!


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats Stephers!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Stephers!!!! She's beautiful :)


----------



## chary

Congrat steph. She is so preety


----------



## chary

I gave birth to my little angel on october 29. EDD was Nov 5. Wishing the rest of u safe delivery.


----------



## Coleey

Congrats Stephers and Chary! :)

Today was my due date and my little miss is nearly 4 weeks old! Crazy! xx


----------



## Viking15

Congrats Stephers! 
MommyH, that is quite a story! How scary! Especially the cocaine part. My mind went immediately to the epidural when I read about the false positive. I am stunned and appalled by how you were treated. I am so glad the nightmare is over and you are reunited with your family. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Stephers omg she is perfect!!! 
Good job !!! 

Everyone is popping babies out left n right!!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Well ladies, my husband and I just got back from dropping off our girls at his parents and we had a nice short dinner after. I have been having strong contractions off an on all day today and my stomach has been consistently hard as a rock! So, I am hoping that tomorrow goes as smooth as it can possibly go. 

Hope you are all doing well. I will update you all as I can. :)


----------



## bexxc

good luck, ashley! this thread is turning into a lively place!


----------



## Bookity

Good luck Ashley!!


----------



## annie00

How is everyone today??


----------



## Viking15

Today is my due date. I am trying not to be bummed that nothing is happening. I know it's just an estimate, but you count down to this day for so long. I hope she doesn't decide to stay in there another 2 weeks. The thought brings tears to my eyes. 
Congrats Stephers! I love seeing everyone's babies.


----------



## bexxc

happy due date, viking. try to hang in there. i'm sure your little lady will be making her appearance before you know it!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy Due Date Viking!!! I also know how you feel ... mine is tomorrow and the thought of it coming and going is a bit of a bummer :( 

Good Luck Ashley!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW im not taking another weeks break from the boards again. It took my forever to get caught up :haha:

Congrats Stephers!! She is beautiful!!

MommyH I am so happy your ok now :hugs:

Ashley EEEKKK!!!!! Can't wait for an update :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

i think we'll forgive you momma! you've got cuter things to worry about than what's going on in here.


----------



## ashleywalton

She's here! Born Nov 4th @ 5:06pm. 8 lb 15oz and 20 1/2 inches. We are healthy and Im recovering okay. Will update more later. 
Hope you're all hanging in there.


----------



## bexxc

congratulations, ashely! so happy you're both doing well!


----------



## Viking15

Congratulations Ashley!


----------



## Fizzoid

Still waiting :(


----------



## MommaBarry

YAY Ashley :happydance: so so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Congratulations Ashley!!


----------



## annie00

Congrats Ashly!!!! Yay!!! Perfect weight!!!!


I'm getting worried bc all y'all are having babies on the bigger side and my baby est weight was only 6lb 3oz...


----------



## MommyH

Congrats Ashley <3 I can't wait to see pictures of a
L these babies!!!

Momma share a pic when you have time <3

Annie don't be too worried my first was 5.15 lbs and this one was 6.13 and they were both very healthy from the moment they came out :)

We had a friend come into our house to do a few newborn photos so I wanted to share a few <3

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/7b6e95d5e3c97e027975e2a297563940.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/c8218c613d2663127007c513621c0ebf.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/32e3a1fc7bc9afdb26c3cfc18690d0e0.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/c0413b8b781f4c736579531d533efeb2.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/58a5fa0d4bd6f54a580cb18d4eb36dd8.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/2c8574cc2e9b16a015e0e9aaf03f4652.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/0c004c14a14a06ae0222f35b12547538.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/0445c5c78da9acff1e7ce0f5484d6a85.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/f2c3f4940ad436b90deb1fb2008a19f8.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/f5dd9f958b317dc507d7668fa6894999.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/b11a5e40e93e4c22349c4125be3275c7.jpg


----------



## Viking15

Such beautiful girls :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Aw, love your girls MommyH!!

Annie, weight estimates can be off. My 15 month old was 6lbs 15 oz at birth. I have a friend who went to 39 weeks and her girl was 5 lbs 11oz and she is a wonderfully happy/healthy 5 year old now. I'm sure your girl is the perfect weight for her.


----------



## bexxc

mommyh- perfectly precious!!!


----------



## hollsarena

Annie you are not even 37 weeks yet though so your little one is bound to be a bit smaller. However like everyone said I wouldn't worry!

Mommy H both your little girls are so beautiful!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, wow!!! missed a lot here, too! 

MommyH - I am completely at a loss for what to say about what you went through! You are an amazingly strong woman!!! I'm so glad all is well now and you're home with your perfect family! :hugs: BTW - the pictures of your girls are PRECIOUS! My goodness, you have such a beautiful family!

Stephers - HUGE CONGRATS!!!!! She's beautiful!!!! :)


----------



## annie00

Mommy h she is just perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the pics :)

Thanks ladies y'all made me feel better..

Well my dr appt was crazy.

Bp is high again protein in urine and I'm dilated 1-2 still..
She told me when I go to the specialist Wensday they gonna prolly induce me we'd day Thursday r Friday depending on when they think I need to go....

When I seen him 4 weeks ago he told me his main concern is when bp goes up withnprotein in urine then it's time to take baby.. So I'm assuming he is going to induce me... I'll be 37 weeks Thursday so ill be full term....

I'll no a lot more Wensday....


----------



## ashleywalton

annie- I was induced with my first because of that. It is best to take baby so you or baby don't get sick. Good luck. 
MommyH- Beautiful girls you have! I love all the pics.
Im staying one more night at hospital and should be released early tomorrow morning. I will upload pics and write out my story then. :)


----------



## annie00

Thank u Ashley!!

I'm nervous and I'm getting scared!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hey girls.. today was another tough day for me. baby wasnt moving at all again.. failed a stress test again and HB was a bit low and dipped a few times.. i am at home now after he finally started moving and having a regular HB. i am not happy. i dont know how they expect me to be able to relax.. i am so nervous all the time :( i know you have to trust they know what they are doing, and i do.. its just tough.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: oh, wishful. i'm sorry. it would all but impossible to relax in your situation. my thoughts are with you, hun. hang in there. your healthy baby will be in your arms soon.


----------



## Coleey

MommyH - Your girls are just beautiful!! 

I was induced with my son because of that too, Annie. I had him at 37 +4 due to pre-e and both of us were completely fine. Make sure you take care of yourself hun and keep your feet up :hugs: 

Oh wishful :hugs: I'm sorry hun. It's understandable that you can't relax in that situation. Remember they're there to look after the both of you, so if you feel worried don't hesitate to call :hugs: xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls! they said we'd talk on friday at my appointment.. wondering if they will talk induction.. who knows!

and since i forgot to mention it before... MommyH- those pictures are precious! such beautiful girls!


----------



## Viking15

Wishful :hugs: it's so nerve wracking.


----------



## MommaBarry

Here is Miss Morgan all bright eyed listening to Mommy talk before her breakfast.





MommyH those pics are darling!!! Beautiful girl!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thinking of you! I know it's got to be stressful, but hang in there. You're doing a wonderful job!!


----------



## MommyH

Oh my word momma she is soooo stinking cute!! She reminds me a lots of Ela in some of her features <3 I could just snuggle her up all day!!! I love babies, I wish they stayed this little and sweet and innocent forever <3


----------



## Mrs.326

OH! I totally forgot... we FINALLY finished the nursery over the weekend... here are some pictures :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/E78156FE-15E6-4D68-B04D-60A12FEB25A7-27145-0000179B242668ED.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/8FCF20C7-6985-4D72-8D00-9054E08C8E60-27145-0000179B1321543B.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/9D7F1A09-A26A-4EC2-8985-BCC1C66E3EF2-27145-0000179B38324CD1.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/424E6019-4271-4A51-A040-B19222552E07-27145-0000179B2DF4214D.jpg


----------



## Viking15

Mrs, the nursery looks fabulous! Wow! 
MommaB, such a cute babe!


----------



## bexxc

mrs- your nursery is just gorgeous! i love it!


----------



## annie00

Mrs ur nursery is too cute... There is a thread on third tri u should go post it there too..

I know the way my drs say its nothing to play with...
Tomorrow is th big day either the mfs is gonna induce are push it another week...

I think I'm gonna wrap presents today for Xmas :) 

Wishful- oh sweetie I'm sorry ur going three this and I know what it feels like bc I have failed two nst... Bc of lack of. Movement.. They r just so crammed in there ... Good luck love!!


----------



## MommyH

Mrs I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE your little Davis' nursery and how gorgeous it is!!! I bet you are SO EXCITED to bring him home to that room, the colors are beautiful I really love the wall color <3 So glad you got it all done in time :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank you ladies :) I am beyond excited to have it all completed and to be able to bring him home knowing it's all done! You should see the closet!! I had a major OCD moment and organized everything to a tee! :) Yay for marking things off my list!


----------



## AMM1031

Here is the last pic I had taken the morning of the girls birth, 37w4d....the second one is an hour after my surgery....with Cadence and MaKenna
and the third one is from today at 1 week. I am doing great and just trying to get all caught up with the posts, congrats to all the new mommies and good luck to the ones waiting!
 



Attached Files:







37weeks4days.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11









Cadence and MaKenna day 1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11









1week old.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bexxc

amm, that before pic of you doesn't even look real! you're so tiny under that giant bump!!! the girls are so beautiful! they must be well worth all that discomfort! :flower::flower:


----------



## AMM1031

bexxc, I was SOOOO uncomfortable I was measuring 52in around my belly that morning, the only place I gained weight was my belly and boobs.....I havent been on the scale but I do know that I am down alot of weight, but too afraid to look now, so I will wait til I go in for my checkup


----------



## Mrs.326

AWE!!! Thank you for sharing, AMM! Your girls are PRECIOUS! And Bexx is right - you look so tiny under that bump! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyH

Amm your girls are so sweet and precious I just love the pics of them and ouch I can see why they were great weights you know how to grow them momma!! You look so happy in your after pic, they are beautiful I hope you're getting a little rest now, good to hear you are feeling great!!

Speaking of being down weight here is my pic right before birth, 5 days after birth, 10 days after birth, and today at 13 days after birth :) I'm down 40lbs total this pregnancy lol

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6a7d0749323ff85c0768cb14647cc54a.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/d5e8354a7a0edab8c92e407c60f3da16.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/186cc818649f37d4a278ed82a14c380c.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/28deabe83ee23240619d366c21a14b2a.jpg


----------



## bexxc

wow! you look great, mommy h!


----------



## Bookity

Those are great pics Mommy! Love them all! You bounce back quick!


----------



## Viking15

Mommy H you look amazing. I am super jealous.... I think it's going to take me a loooooooooooong time to get to the point where I am willing to share pics again.


----------



## bexxc

Viking15 said:


> Mommy H you look amazing. I am super jealous.... I think it's going to take me a loooooooooooong time to get to the point where I am willing to share pics again.

i'm right there with ya, babe!


----------



## MommyH

Oh I doubt that ladies!! Something about being a momma makes us all beautiful in every shape and size :hugs: I hope we all share mommy and baby pics soon <3


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay ladies...
Heres a quick run down: I went in at 9AM the morning of the 4th. At 9:30 I was a fingertip dilated and got one dose (instead of 2) of cervadil since I was already contracting every 10-15 minutes. Within an hour I was contracting every 3-4minutes. An hour later I was at 3cm. At 2PM I asked for an epidural and at 2:30 my doctor came in and I was still at 3cm so he broke my water. I then got my epidural (which didn't work). Just before 3PM I was 6-7cm. Then, at 4:30 my doctor came and I was at 9cm. Next I knew I got some oxygen for baby to 'wake up' and I was set up and ready to push! I pushed for 10-15 minutes and she was here at 5:06pm. 
The epidural was a waste of time and will be a waste of money as I felt EVERYTHING! Of course the pain is completely horrible but amazingly worth it after its all done and over with. Since she was 8lbs15oz and decided she didn't want to come out one shoulder at a time I got a 2nd degree tear which is not fun. Also, since I had SPD it has gotten much worse after delivery. So, that is our biggest challenge right now. 
Baby Lanay is a wonderful addition to our family. She is a great baby so far and my family feels so complete with her. :)
Here's a few photos: Big sister Kelsie is very proud!


----------



## annie00

Ashley congrats she is so cute!!!!!! I'm sorry the epi didn't work but u will forget the pain u went threw good job!!!! 

Mommy!! Wow u look amazing I hope I look like that after!! U don't even have stretch marks!!!


----------



## bexxc

ashely- she's so gorgeous! your family is just lovely!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i feel behind today! i had a major migraine and was in the dark all day and night. just made it to the polls to vote.. wearing dark sunglasses.. probably looked like a fool! lol

so i got a call today from my dr that said she scheduled me for an ultrasound tomorrow to check aminonic fluid..as it could be a reason for not feeling bub and failing a few stress tests... hope seeing him will give me peace of mind.

ashley-your girl is precious
mommyh-u look fantastic
mrs-your nursery is perfect!

thank you ladies for all your kind words, it means so much to me. :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Amm - your girls are gorgeous :) And how do you look so good after giving birth?!

Mommy - WOW!!!! You snapped back quickly :) 

Ashley - lovely photos - your family look so happy with their new sister (and daughter)


----------



## bexxc

wishful- good luck with your u/s. hope you get some answers and some peace of mind!


----------



## Mrs.326

MommyH - WOW!!! You look GREAT!! I hope I snap back as quickly as you have!

Ashley - makes me all teary eyed :) That is just too much cuteness for one picture! She is just perfect and your family is adorable! Congrats again :) :) :)

Wishful - hoping your doctor is able to give you peace of mind today. I'll be thinking of you! Please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. :)
Mrs. I forgot to say your nursery is fabulous! I love the colors! :) He's a lucky guy to have that room!
MommyH-You look great! I'm hoping another couple days I get my new mommy glow. Right now hormones seem to be taking over on my face :(
AMM-I love your pictures! :) I agree with these ladies, your belly doesn't look real...

I hope everyone is hanging in there! We go to Lanay's 1st doctor appointment this morning. :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Ashley OMG she is such a doll!!! Your family is really beautiful.

MommyH- Can we say ENVY! First off your shrinking away and look amazing and second I love the outfit in your last pic. Its adorbale.

My mother had to put her car in the shop this morning so today was my first time alone since the LO was born. I managed to shower, clean, and eat lunch so I have to say today is a SUCCESS!! Oh, and I snuck in an hour nap so im feeling pretty good. 

Now if only I gave a crap about the homework I have that is 2 weeks late it would be a total win. Im thinking at this point I will settle for a passing grade since semester ends in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bookity

You're doing awesome MommaB!!! Naps are so wonderful aren't they? I don't know what those are anymore. :(

Ashley, your girls are all adorable!! Love seeing your little family.

Oy, only 3 o'clock here and I'm ready for my day to be done, how bad is that?


----------



## Mrs.326

no judgement here, bookity :) It's only 2 here and I'm trying to think of ways to stay awake!


----------



## bexxc

i'm ready for a nap too! it's dh's birthday, so we went out to lunch after my checkup and then we went for a long, slow walk.


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm so anxious to get home and try out the pump... LOL, I don't think I've ever been so excited to torture myself. A walk would definitely be easier, but I usually just get BH contractions and I'm trying to bring ou the real deal :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

u/s rescheduled to tomorrow at 830am, girl had to leave, no biggie.

i really feel like i've been pregnant for ever now... its snowing outside and there was snow on the ground when i found out back on march 2nd. 

come on son i'd love to see and meet you!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

wow- i just napped so hard i think i visited another dimension.


----------



## Bookity

That's some SERIOUS napping!!!!


----------



## bexxc

you can say that again. i haven't slept that well in 8 months!!!


----------



## Viking15

Bexx, that is awesome! I love it when I sleep hard like that! 

So, I had an appt this morning with my midwife group. I had another internal exam and she measured my bump. Apparently my bump is very large but she didn't give me the measurement. I didn't ask. She said there is a very decent sized baby in there. Then she proceeded to stuff me like a turkey. I was a loose 1cm and 70% effaced. So woot!!! Progress from last week! It was uncomfortable, but not painful. I would say it was better than last week. I felt like I had to go to the bathroom immediately afterward. I started spotting right away, and have had spotting all day long. The contractions started pretty much right away as well. They have been sporadic and mostly don't hurt at all. They mostly feel like BH, but they don't go away all together no matter my activity level. The only thing I haven't done is a bath. I may try that soon for something different. I'd like to take another walk. I took one earlier during the afternoon after nap #1. I don't want to go by myself this late at night. My DH had a long shift at work today. He should be home shortly I'm hoping and we can take a quick walk and see if that speeds things up or not. 
So, maybe soon I'll get to meet my little girl?


----------



## bexxc

glad you're making progress, viking! hope it's not much longer now!


----------



## hollsarena

So today is my birthday and I thought it would be fun to share my birthday with my lil man. So last night the hubby and I went for a walk. We only walked a mile but I tell you what I was almost jogging I was going to fast! Even hubby said "I haven't seen you move that fast in years" lol. Anyhow all that hard work and now I'm in so much pain!!! Perhaps that was a little too much...but it still didn't encourage my lil man to come out! He's due tomorrow. Dr. scheduled the induction for the evening of the 18th so he will be here by the 19th. But I want him to come sooner and I want him to come on his own!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Can't wait to hear your update after your ultrasound, wishful!!

Bex, I'm super jealous of your amazing nap! Oh how I wish... 

Viking, glad there's been some progress! Hopefully she makes her appearance soon :)

Happy Birthday, Holls!!! Sorry you and your little man won't be sharing a birthday, but it sounds like you'll work him out sooner than later :) Can't believe you were almost in a full on jog - no way I could get my body to do that right now! :haha:

AFM - I tried the pump and wow!! It really was torture, LOL! However, I did get contractions from it in the middle of the night and have been a bit crampy today, so that's enough to keep me going :) Thankfully my boobies feel much better this morning than they did last night :thumbup: I know at this point I'm only producing colostrum, but how much should I be able to pump? There was hardly anything in either of the bottles... a little concerned that when he gets here I won't have enough to keep him full the first few days before my milk comes in.


----------



## Bookity

Mrs, definitely don't be concerned about the amount you produce. For one thing what you get now is no comparison to what you'll have later when the hormones kick in. Also, little bitty newborns have even littler tummies and don't need much colostrum AT ALL to fill them up. :hugs: you will be fine!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ultrasound was good.. minus the contractions haha

contractions every 4-6 minutes..lasting 45 seconds... could this be it???!!


----------



## ashleywalton

A little update from me: So far, everything is going well. We switched to bottle only and everything is so much better for us as a family. I am so happy with our decision and hope no one judges for me not breastfeeding. :shrug: It's hard when you have a plan and things just don't go that way. :cry: But, sometimes its best to throw the plan out the window and just do whats best. Although now my boobs are killing me but I know after a week I should be okay. Because of the SPD/PGP (Pelvic Girdle Pain) I cannot get in or out of bed by myself. My husband basically has to lift me. It's definitely not the way I saw this going...If its not better by Monday I have to have an x-ray and see if something is off. We're pretty sure everything is fine but its the worst pain I have ever felt and I don't know how much longer I can take it. Ugh...Okay enough complaining.
Lanay is a wonderful baby and she is already on a great schedule! Kelsie and Adalynn love her and the noise they make together doesn't even bother Lanay one bit! She fits in so nice with our family!
Here's a pic of me and my girls: (Sorry for the tired look)3 days after delivery :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah, thanks Bookity! That's a relief :) :)

YAY WISHFUL! Keep us posted! 

Ashley - you look great 3 days pp!! And your girls are beautiful :) Looks like you'll have your hands full, but I'm sure it will be so much fun. No judgement here about the bottle, either. You know what's best for your baby so I'm sure you've made the right decision. I hope your recovery goes well and the pain goes away! :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you so much Mrs. You're so sweet :) 

Wishful-Hope it is! 

I hope all your BH & contractions start hurting!! Haha..That's the only way you know for sure that 'this is it!'


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mine KILL.


----------



## bexxc

mrs.- i really paid for that nap later! :haha: i was wide awake by 2 am. on the bright side, my nails are perfectly manicured and painted a lovely fresh shade of seafoam green and i challenge anyone to find even one stray hair around my eyebrows!

ashley- what a gorgeous family you have! sorry you're in so much pain though :hugs: hope you recover quickly so you can enjoy your beautiful little ladies.

wishful- hope your contractions progress into full blown labor.

******baby update- annie had her beautiful little girl bentlie last night via c-section. i'm sure she'll update when she can***** (hope you don't mind me updating for you, annie)


----------



## Bookity

wishful - sounds like "this is it!" to me! :) Hope things progress well for you!

ashley - looking great 3 days pp! I don't fault you one bit for your choices. It's gotta be hard especially when you are in so much pain on top of everything. Whatever is best for you and Lanay, that's what matters!

annie - Congrats! hope you and baby are doing well (thanks bexxc for the update!)

AFM - My appointment I had for today had to be rescheduled because the NP I was scheduled to see called in sick today. So my appt is moved to Monday morning next week. Boo. I was really hoping to see if I'd made any progress since last week.


----------



## Mrs.326

Well at least you were productive, Bex :) 

Congrats to Annie!!! Can't wait to read the story and see pictures!!

And a big Grrr for a rescheduled appointment, Bookity. That happened to me last Friday and I wasn't too thrilled about it... thankfully my rescheduled appointment is TOMORROW and I'll finally get to see my sweet baby's face on ultrasound again :) Will you have a scan or just an exam?


----------



## Bookity

Just an exam. No scans for me! :( Hopefully I meet this little one soon enough (though DH was saying today I'd probably go to 41 weeks --- how evil of him to suggest such a thing!).


----------



## Mrs.326

:GASP: How dare he!! I think my DH is trying to be sweet when he says "Honey, he's going to come early. Don't worry"... I'm not 100% sure believes that :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Here's hoping that if we go together it's on the early side and not overdue!!


----------



## bexxc

oh, bookity! you should make him wear one of those big sweaty pregnancy suits for the remainder of your pregnancy just for suggesting that!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Since we're going to be labor buddies I'm not giving us the option of going overdue :) I give us 2 weeks max (FINGERS SUPER CROSSED!!)


----------



## Bookity

I was just telling my husband how horrible it would be if I went into labor on Thanksgiving day after I ate tons of food. I mean, in labor with Michaela the only thing I had in my stomach was an apple and some trail mix and I puked that up... I don't want to think about losing my entire Thanksgiving dinner!! Ewwwww!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh gosh - I haven't thought of that! I don't think I'd like to see that feast come up either!


----------



## bexxc

ooooh! yuck! that thought hadn't even crossed my mind!


----------



## Bookity

Sorry ladies... I probably shouldn't have mentioned it.

Hopefully if that's going to be the day then I just won't have much of an appetite and won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL! No worries :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

he is here!!
murray alexander was born at 7:56pm and weighed 7lbs5oz and was 20 inches long.

i had back labor and it was hard to tell when the contractions ended so when i got to the hospital i was already 7cm!! i was in SHOCK!
i will write soon, i promise!! the pain meds have me a little loopy lol

here's a picture:
 



Attached Files:







murray.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hollsarena

Hes so perfect wishful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bookity

Aw, he is adorable wishful!!! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## AMM1031

Congrats!!! Hes beautiful....and back labour was sucky, that was me with my son


----------



## Mrs.326

<3 He's just perfect Wishful!!!!! Good job :)


----------



## bexxc

congratulations, wishful! he's gorgeous!!!

i'm starting to get jealous of all the squishy-cute babies in here! i'm down to single digits and so far, nothing but increasing pelvic pain. it's actually making it really difficult to walk at all right now. is that normal?


----------



## Mrs.326

Sounds like baby is getting ready, bex! 

My best friend from childhood is in labor 300 miles away!! I am soooo excited and I so wish I could be there... she's team yellow so finding out the gender has me all anxious :)


----------



## bexxc

hope your friend's labor goes well!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Me too :) I just got a message that she's 9cm dilated and almost completely effaced. Shouldn't be too long now! :)


----------



## bexxc

how exciting! she's sooo close!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

wishful-Yay! So excited your little man is here! :) And WOW! 7cm already! I had back labor with my 2nd and yes it is hard to time contractions. Good job mama! He's a cutie!

bexxc- Yes, that's from the baby moving down. Hopefully not too much longer for you.

Mrs-How exciting! Hope all is well with her delivery! :)

I believe my pain is getting better! I was able to get in and out of bed by myself last night! It was still hard and painful but at least I could do it.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so here is my story!

Thursday at 7am I started feeling pressure on my tailbone that was pretty intense but i honestly thought i needed to have a bowel movement. it got increasing worse and then i started to feel intense waves. since there was no pain in my pelvic or stomach area it was kind of hard to time the contractions because the pain was constant but had hikes of worse pain. My husband and i recorded them and they were 7 minutes apart and about 45 seconds long. so i went to my ultrasound as planned and when we got back the pain was getting really intense. the contractions were solely in my back and thighs. when we started counting contractions they were all over the
place! sometimes 7 minutes apart, sometimes 4,3, and lasting all different lengths too! i was so scared to call the doctor because i figured they weren't regular and sometimes only lasted as short as 30 seconds. my worst fear was to go in and have be sent home so i wanted to make sure it was the real deal. my DH was convinced it was but with the times being all over the over the place i was scared of false labor. the pain then starting to get take my breath away so i decided to call. she said it might be false labor, but we will get you checked out. the drive to the hospital was the worse drive of my life! i started getting nervous because i could be in this much pain and it might not be the real thing! the nurses took my vitals and monitored baby heart beat and the doctor came right in and did an exam.i was there all of 10 minutes and he tells us we are 7cm! i almost passed out! i wasn't even going to call... DH had to convince me. oops! i was praying to be at least 3cm, so when he ever said 7cm i almost passed out haha. i was SO happy that all this intense back pain was actually doing something! haha i still can't believe i labored that long at home before going. so i wasn't sure if i could still get the epidural because my dr said he likes them in no longer then 6cm. so i freaked out a bit because i wasn't sure i could take another contractions, it was insane how much my back hurt! so i was close to 8 when i got the epidural and started pushing an hour after the epidural was placed and he appeared an hour and half later!! it seems like a total blur. i never thought i'd be that progressed when i got in and also the days leading up to yesterday i felt no signs.. nothing! calm before the storm i guess!

so my son is the most beautiful and well behaved baby. and as i said early, he was 7lbs 5 ounces and 20 inches long. he has dark brown hair and looks just like his daddy, but has mommys nose!! he doesn't cry or fuss much at all which is fine by me!

i had a 2nd degree tear and a severely bruised tailbone that i have to get check on in a week, a dr from the ER came up and said i might need x-rays.. i also pushed so hard and used every body part (i know you're not suppose to but easier said then done lol) so i have a neck strain, two pinches nerves and my face feels like it was slammed against the wall! walking is difficult because of the bruise and the top of my body feels like a train ran over it! i haven't been able to interact much with my son because i can't move. this started to really get to me and i cried a lot last night. i know that i need to recover but i just wish i could hold him, feed him, change his diapers etc. i feel like a bad mommy

these last two days i found out it is possible to love my husband and more then i already did. he is amazing with his son and is basically doing it alone at this point. it seems like everything came natural to him. we are both very lucky!

we get to go home at dinner time tonight. excited and nervous at the same time!

here are a few other pictures. the second one shows off how much he loves stretching

i wanted to thank everyone on these boards. it has been a great experience to share everything with all of you. you guys have helped me out so much. can't wait for everyone else to go! i will check in as much as possible!

:hugs: and love to you all!
 



Attached Files:







babyy.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









baby toes.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## janna

Congrats wishful!
My yellow bump turned PINK yesterday! I was so surprised to wake up to a backache and bloody show at 2am... As I was only 38 weeks, and my dtr was born at 41+2! No signs of labour before yesterday morning. My husband was also supposed to go out of town this weekend, so I'm thankful that It all happened before he left (he's cancelled the trip, obviously!).
Anyways, Greta Mae arrived at 5:45pm yesterday weighing 7lbs 4oz and 20" long. We came home from the hospital last night too (6 hrs after delivery). Big sister Maggie is taking it all in... A big change for a 20 month old!
Good luck to everyone still waiting for their babies! I can empathize, as my first was 9 days overdue!


----------



## bexxc

wishful, he's so gorgeous! i can't believe you were 7 cm before you ended up at the hospital! that's crazy! 

janna! congrats on your pink arrival. i'm so anxious to see what color my bump turns.


----------



## ashleywalton

wishful-What a precious baby! I am happy that you were able to get your epidural since you had back labor (I remember how horrible that was with my 2nd). Amazing that you were 7 when you got there! Good job mama! :) I am sorry that you are in pain. I completely understand you there, it is rough and your hormones are all over the place it is normal to cry :hugs: to you. 

When we decided to switch to bottle feeding I said I still wanted to be the ONLY one to feed her. Well, the other night at like 2AM I was stuck on the toilet(sorryTMI) and I knew I'd be there a while since I was so scared to go since I have such a bad tear that my husband had to feed her. So, then there I was on the toilet crying because I couldn't feed her! Haha..such a mess! 

janna-Congrats on your pink bundle :)

bexxc-I'm excited for you too! :) Pink or blue? Soon you will know!! :)

Oh, and I've been thinking: Would you ladies like me to start a thread for sharing baby stories (or like my embarrassing toilet story) lol. Let me know!


----------



## bexxc

that would be awesome, ashley. i'd love to stay in contact with all of you ladies beyond delivery and that would be a fun way to keep in touch!


----------



## Bookity

That would be a great way to keep in touch Ashley!


----------



## ashleywalton

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1396477-november-2012-babies.html 

There is the link that I started for us to keep in touch.


----------



## bexxc

thanks, ashley...hopefully i'll see you all there soon!


----------



## charlie15

Have been awol for ages with a busy crazy week!

Congratulations Wishful on yout little man, he looks adorable, i empathise with your back labour!! My yellow bundle turned pink at 21.48 on 5th November, she is Sophia and she has melted my heart! She arrived after a 4 day back labour which had started the Friday before...i was only 3cm the whole time!! so no natural water birth for me, long story short everything medical had to be done in the end, epidural, opiates, induction and emergency c sec! but would do it all again in a moment for another little bundle! Recovery has been tough but getting there and my OH has been a gem!

Bexxc, are you next? can"t wait to see if yours is pink or blue!


----------



## bexxc

charlie- congratulations on your little sophia! i'm sorry she had a bit of a rough entry, but it sounds like you couldn't be happier!

i sure hope i'm next! still 8 days on my edd countdown and i'm already a little worried that we'll be marching right past that little milestone. thinking we may be yellow for longer than expected!


----------



## janna

Just want to share a photo of our little lady, Greta, born yesterday (38 weeks) at 7lbs 4oz!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bexxc

janna, she's so beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## Bookity

Congrats Charlie! 

Greta is beautiful!

Bexx... wondering if I'm going past due here as well... don't really WANT to be pregnant on Thanksgiving, but don't want to rush the little lady.


----------



## bexxc

i feel the same way, bookity. i'm trying not to be selfish and impatient because i know i'm not in labor because sprout's just not quite ready yet.


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats Janna, she is beautiful!


----------



## AMM1031

Congrats Charlie, 

She is beautiful Janna...
Cant wait to hear more stories....
Been a real learning experience for us, trying to BF two is harder than I thought especially since they are little and they get tired fast, so I have been supplementing about an ounce or so after each session and trying not to pump so feeding on demand and its time consuming, good thing my 3 year old loves disney and movies and I can get him into a puzzle or coloring while feeding.


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh Ashley :hugs: No judging here.

I have been struggling with BF Morgan for the last 2 weeks. I have sat many nights crying and upset as we struggled to get a routine down. I used nipple shields, tried different consultants, and nothing helped. So we had no choice but to start supplementing with formula. I tried my best to pump so she could at least get some EBM. Sadly for me the end was today :cry: I pumped the last of what my breast could and got an ounce total. So today I packed up all my BF'ing supplies and put them away so that I was not reminded of what I couldn't do.

I know I am not a failure, I tried my ass off to do what I had planned and at least I gave it my best shot and I didn't quit until my body said no more. Im just sad that it ended so soon. Though it's taking me a bit to get used to the idea of FF, I know my LO will not go hungry now and the stress level that we both felt has been lifted and will allow us time to bond now.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry it didn't work out the way you wanted, momma. it really sounds like you tried absolutely everything you could. you're making the right choice for morgan and for yourself. :flower:


----------



## ashleywalton

:hugs:Momma! I totally get it. I've tried BF all 3 babies and it just never worked out. I am sorry that it didn't work the way you wanted though...

janna-beautiful baby! :)

AMM-I bet everything is an experience for you with 2 rather than 1. I bet you are doing an amazing job :)


----------



## Bookity

MommaB! :hugs: You're doing the right thing!


----------



## AMM1031

MommaB, I think thats its okay if you have to FF atleast you TRIED....I am just not making enough so today I actually went and got some Mothers Milk Tea and I am going to try that tomorrow and see if it works, Hopefully it will make more to helo keep up with feeding so I dont have to supplement. Actually having the 2 right now it pretty easy, its just the feeding that takes the longest, especially becuase I have a VERY SLOW eater....


----------



## Viking15

Hi ladies! I am finally back from the hospital. I didn't have the birth I wanted and I'm pretty gutted over it. Try not to mourn what could have been and buck up and be grateful everyone is safe and sound. I gave birth to Carolyn Marie at 11:51 pm 11-8. She came out weighing 9 lbs 2 ozs and 21 inches. She was sunny side up eventhough the midwife told me she was anterior. I pushed for 5 hours with no meds after previously laboring 24 hours. I am bitter about it I don't know if she was lying to me to keep me going or if she really didn't know. But I ran out of gas and willpower after hour 5 and repeated suggestions of intervention. We opted for the c-section as I was practically hysterical and the options very quite limited at that point. My DH was not comfortable with a vacuum and I couldn't wait any longer for the epidural. We opted for a spinal and immediate c-section as the spinal was a faster option and I could be awake for delivery. It was completely surreal and it was really hard, but the decision was made and now we have a sweet girl. She has turned into a ferocious nurser in the last 12 hours. She's like a little piglet. I am guessing this is her trying to establish my milk supply as it hasn't come in yet. Pray for my nips ladies. 

Congrats to all of you who have had your babies while I was out of commission. I am sorry I couldn't keep up. I'm in a daze of sleeplessness. I just got an hour and a half and feel much better but need some more! And for those of you still sitting on your nests, good luck. I hope you all go sooner than later. I know I wa relieved to start laboring eventhough it hurt. There is an end to it! 
:hugs: I will try to post a pic soon. I'm just on my iPhone for now. One handed posting!


----------



## Bookity

Congrats Viking! Sorry things didn't go the way you would have liked, but hooray for your beautiful little girl!! :happydance: Hope your milk comes in soon, I'm sure it will!


----------



## AMM1031

COngrats Viking, Cant wait to see pictures...and dont worry your milk will come in after about 3 days, but keep doing what you are....its hard and time comsuming at first but it does get better and faster the older they get...
But I feel you as I am having a hard time nursing 2 right now


----------



## bexxc

viking- congratulations on your little lady. i'm sorry you had a difficult labor and things didn't go as planned. :hugs:



i had a dream last night that when sprout was born it was 1) a boy and 2) was about 6'5", had facial hair, and could already stand up. :shrug:


----------



## Bookity

How the hell did you hide a full grown man in there Bexx!! LOL. Crazy dream. You know old wives tale says if you dream about the sex of the baby it will turn out to be the opposite!

What I learned from my appointment today: I am a "stretchy" 3 cm dilated, 80% effaced, and 0 station (so fully engaged). Basically I'm waiting for contractions now. If my water goes or I think I'm in labor I get to call the docs. Woohoo! Oh, and the doc who delivered Michaela and aggravated me a little bit is on vacation and won't be around until after Thanksgiving. A month or two ago this would have pleased me, but I've come to really respect the guy and DH tells me that some people at the hospital have really high praise for him and his calmness in emergencies... Now I'm actually a little bummed.


----------



## bexxc

bookity! you must be so excited. it's just a matter of time now!!! 

i haven't had an internal in a couple weeks. maybe i'll have one on wednesday. right now i don't feel like i'm anywhere close. maybe that's why i'm dreaming of birthing full grown people!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hello ladies!! first i have to say i have MISSED YOU GIRLS SO SO MUCH!!! i don't have the time this second to go through all the posts but i hope later today i do. i really hope you girls have been good and for any babies born... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

sadly since my last post i have had a tough time. i ended up having complications from the epidural. i needed a blood patch but my spinal headache went undiagnosed for three days because i wasn't a "textbook case". i had severe headaches, but also extreme ringing in my ears and every sound sounded so loud i would scream. i had it during my last post but had my DH type it up. so since baby has been born i haven't been able to take care of him. no feeding, changing diapers, couldn't be in the same room because his crying was far too much. i have been devastated. finally got a blood patch today and already feeling better. also got an infection but on meds for that. i was just able to feed my son for the first time and he is almost 5 days old. i am beyond depressed but i really hope things are on the mend. :cry: :cry: :cry:

my husband has been absolutely amazing being mommy and daddy. he looks so exhausted and i feel so bad but i have never seen him so happy. 

i will try and share more pictures soon and cant wait to catch up... love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Wishful :hugs: I'm so sorry about the spinal headache. I was beginning to wonder yesterday if I had symptoms of one as well. My eyes hurt so badly, but I had also been crying so that may have been part of it as well as sleeplessness. I put ice packs on them and that helped. The headache I had yesterday was intense. I'm thinking it is from no sleep though as I'm feeling a little better this morning. I hate that you are going thru these problems. So hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

here is my favorite picture so far because it is right after my blood patch when i was getting better! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







my world.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG wishful what a beautiful baby!! :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Adorable baby!

How's everyone doing? I am sure there will be a few babies born this week :)


----------



## bexxc

wishful- he's so alert!!! what a sweet little man!


----------



## bexxc

ashleywalton said:


> How's everyone doing? I am sure there will be a few babies born this week :)

still hangin' in there. my hooha hurts! :haha:


----------



## bugaboobaby

Holding strong..despite all my pre-term labor symptoms, and constant BH the last few weeks, I have felt normal, if not great the last few days! Calm before the storm? who knows. I am convinced I will be a 41 weeker. Only baby knows, right? can def feel the pressure of her in my pelvis and back. 39 weeks today and getting a sweep at my appointment tomorrow(maybe, still am not 100% on if i want to or not, Dh says to just wait it out, but he isnt the one with the bowling ball resting in his hips :haha:) Hoping some of us pop this week! I need some more baby fixes.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bookity

Right behind you bugaboo, hoping I go before my appointment on my due date. Would think from last night's show I'd feel more positive, but today really doesn't feel much different than any other day... I feel kind of defeated right now. I need to get my 41 week mindset back so I can be happy for the babies that are sure to come in the next few days.


----------



## bexxc

i have a checkup tomorrow morning. hoping for some progress.


----------



## Bookity

Fingers crossed Bexx!


----------



## Mrs.326

HEY LADIES!! :) First time logging in since Friday and I've missed a bunch - First off, thanks for sharing your birth story, Wishful. I'm so sorry to hear about the pain and complications, but the pictures of Murray are precious!

Also, congrats to Janna, Charlie, & Viking on their pink bundles!! How sweet... now we need some more boys :) :)

Bookity - so glad to hear that the gender you dream of is usually opposite the gender you actually have. I know Davis is a boy, I've seen his "bits" in every single ultrasound, but for some reason I only dream of baby girls and it makes me a bit paranoid! :)

For those who haven't read my update yet - I am being induced NEXT WEDNESDAY the 21st :) According to the ultrasound he is measuring a week ahead and 7lb10oz already! He's a big boy as it is, so the doctor thinks it's best to induce to give me a fair chance at a vaginal delivery.


----------



## bexxc

how exciting mrs!!!! you must be so happy!!!! eeeek! just 8 days til babytime!


----------



## Mrs.326

VERY excited :) and a little nervous too :haha: I'm definitely ready, though. Can't wait to finally meet this little guy!


----------



## janna

Mrs... I dreamed I was having a boy a couple of times during this pregnancy (didn't have as many baby dreams as with my first)... And my baby is definitely a GIRL!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

aww mrs you must be so excited/nervous!!
my boy is very alert and doesnt seem to care for sleep :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Yes, definitely excited/nervous... maybe anxious is the best way to describe it?? It's a lot of emotions all at once :)


----------



## Bookity

My baby is here. 8 lbs 19.5 inches. 3 hrs of labor. No drugs.


----------



## AMM1031

YEAH BOOKITY!!!! CONGRATS cant wait to see pics


----------



## ashleywalton

OMG Mrs! I didn't get on after early yesterday morning and I check back in and see you're getting induced in a week! Aahhh!! I'm so excited for you! :)

Congrats Bookity! Can't wait to hear more :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh, I remember at one point we were talking about how much the 3D ultrasounds look like your baby. Well, this is Lanay at 3 days old after the puffiness went away and wow! Pretty crazy!


----------



## bexxc

congratulations, bookity!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks Ashley, and WOW! You can really see the resemblance! 

Yay Bookity!!! You're a rockstar for having a natural birth :)


----------



## Bookity

Think I handled my pain a lil better this time. Pretty proud of myself.


----------



## Mrs.326

I would be too! That is quite the accomplishment! Well done, mommy! :)


----------



## bexxc

well, i'm 2 cm dilated, but my cervix is still somewhere near my tonsils! :haha: my ob was able to reach it just enough to try and do a quick sweep to see if he could get things moving. i'm scheduled for an u/s and nst on monday. just in case i make it past 40 weeks, they want to make sure sprout's still thriving in there. he also said if things haven't started on their own by thanksgiving weekend, they'll induce on the 26th. hurry up sprout! mommy doesn't want an induction!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

FX'd the sweep helps out and baby comes on it's own!


----------



## Viking15

:happydance: Bookity!!!!!!! Congrats on the natural labor. I am so jealous!

Bexx, you could really go at any time. The only indicators I had were tons of BHs, and those started after my last internal check at the MW. I can't say she didn't prod a little vigorously... But it didn't hurt as much at the first check when I was 39 weeks and closed and posterior. 

My LO is doing great. Breast feeding is going well. She's angel baby


----------



## bexxc

viking- she has such a sweet little face!!!


----------



## AMM1031

Viking, she is BEAUTIFUL!! 

Bexxc, hopefully the membrane sweep will help speed things along! and the little one makes an apperance before the 26th!


----------



## MommaBarry

Viking love all that hair!!


----------



## Viking15

She is a carbon copy of her daddy. People will be asking from where did I adopt my baby. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Just adorable, Viking!! Well done!


----------



## bexxc

well, i don't think that did anything! when i had my internal 2 weeks ago, i had contractions all day and into the next. this time- NOTHING. not even so much as a cramp! oh well, guess my turkey's just not done cooking yet.


----------



## ashleywalton

Bookity-What day was your LO born?? I want to add you to the front page...
Congrats again!

What cute babies we have in here :)

Mrs-How are you feeling?


----------



## Bookity

Yesterday morning (Nov. 14th).


----------



## Mrs.326

Feeling good... My BH feel constant... like my belly just won't "soften up". Other than that, all is well! Still lots of cramps, but no serious contractions yet. Part of me is wishing for labor to start on it's own and the other part of me is okay waiting for the induction since I'll know what to expect. It's just a waiting game!


----------



## Viking15

Mrs, that's how labor started for me! Constant BH that turned into the real thing. 

For those of you who might be interested I posted about my delivery in my journal. It was cathartic. My birth was very unpleasant and it may be unpleasant to read for some of you, but the caveat is, for those that still have to labor, the pain is temporary. It is in the moment only. I don't even remember what it really felt like anymore. You can do it !!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks for the heads up Viking... I think I'll skip your birth story for now, but will come back to it later :)

It would be AMAZING if this was the beginning of labor (I'm currenlty in one of my "I wish labor would start on it's own" moods :))


----------



## bexxc

i hear ya, mrs. i am so ready to go! but i haven't had so much as a little cramp or tightening in almost a week.


----------



## Stephers35

Good gravy I've missed a lot! Miss Amara is taking up so much of my time. Exhaustion doesn't even begin to describe it! Still trying to make breastfeeding work, but the girl is not gaining her weight back fast enough. We'll know if we need to supplement on Tuesday. 

So glad to see all of the new babies! Congrats to all of you and I'm sorry I missed the days that had your LO's. For those of you who did it all med-free; well done. There is no way I could've. I am going to post my labor story on the other thread (thanks Ashley!) and while the pain was horrid, my experience overall was good. The nurse that I had was phenominal. There will definitely be a Christmas card going out to Nurse Jackie this year!

Mrs-it's so close! Having been induced and reading others stories, it appears that things move along much quicker when induced.The only negative I can think of is that everything comes on fast - including the pain. It is temporary though and while I can't say that I will ever forget it, it was magical!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks for the heads up, Stephers! I have steered clear of induction stories b/c I've heard there are some pretty terrible ones out there, but it's good to know you had a good experience and things moved along quickly... That has been one of my concerns. I was worried it was going to take forever to get things going. I have another doctors appointment this afternoon so I'm hoping there's been a bit more progress so I'm not starting from basically nothing when we go in next Wednesday to meet our baby! :)


----------



## bexxc

good luck at your appointment today!


----------



## hollsarena

Wow I've missed so much! Haven't been on in a week. I'm now 41 weeks and still no little man:( I get induced Sunday the 18th at 10 pm...not excited. Still hoping he comes on his own before then.

Congrats to everyone who has had their little ones!!! Beautiful babies all around! Can't wait to join you!


----------



## bexxc

i hope your lil man decides to make an appearance! i'm not quite to my edd and i'm already worried. :hugs: sending your lil guy a mental eviction notice.


----------



## MommaBarry

bexxc your little puzzle with the babies foot is now complete :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

yes- now i just need the baby!!! :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thinking about all you ladies who are still waiting. :hugs: to you all!


----------



## MommyH

Anyone heard from skweek???...was thinking of you girl if you're around :)


----------



## bexxc

my back has been a little achy today, but nothing else to report. i have my ultrasound and nst tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

Where is everyone??! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Bookity

Lurking. Dealing with nipple issues. Feeling much like totally giving up all bf-ing (including pumping). Once in a while I feel like I will persevere, but mostly I just want to quit. *sigh*


----------



## ashleywalton

Hang in there Bookity. Hope it gets easier for you. :)


----------



## Viking15

Bookity said:


> Lurking. Dealing with nipple issues. Feeling much like totally giving up all bf-ing (including pumping). Once in a while I feel like I will persevere, but mostly I just want to quit. *sigh*

What kind of issues? :hugs: mama


----------



## MommaBarry

Mommy here is the info from our FB group on skweek (there are about 20 of us girls on there from another BNB group)

Annabel Carys - 5:01am 11th November (7lb 12oz) skweek35


----------



## Stephers35

Bookity said:


> Lurking. Dealing with nipple issues. Feeling much like totally giving up all bf-ing (including pumping). Once in a while I feel like I will persevere, but mostly I just want to quit. *sigh*

Hang in there Bookity! I can relate as bf-ing has been painfull so far. The girl is latching correctly and it has been determined that I just have sensitive nipples. It does make it hard to want to feed, but I just have to. When I see my brothers kids and how sick they are all the time (cough, cold, ear infection, on and on) I hope that nursing will make a difference for Amara. I am supplementing with some formula (4 oz per day) to make sure she is gaining weight. She's been slow to get back to birth weight, so I am making sure. 

Our Pediatrician actually said that when she had her son, bf-ing was the most painful part of the entire process. That made me feel better. Everyone keeps saying that it shouldn't hurt and she said that at least 75% of woman experience significant pain for the first month to six weeks.

Oh, and pumping! My lactation consultant said that 2 oz for both breasts is average, so if we continue past 12 weeks, I'll have to pump A LOT to get little one through daycare. We'll see if I can do it, but I'm not going to put too much pressure as I want to enjoy being with my girl as well.

It does make it difficult to leave the house!


----------



## Bookity

I can't get her to latch on the left side to save my life. When she does get on and stays there for more than a minute, I find that she has migrated above my nipple. So not getting any milk. Doh! The right I can get her on and she'll suck and swallow, but she's only taking in the nipple and nothing else so it hurts like a MOTHER. Usually the pain disspates after a minute and I just let her continue because I want her to have SOMETHING. But it was bad today and there was bleeding and then my boob stuck to my breast pad and I had to pry it off and OMG that was PAINFUL. I'm pumping for the rest of the day (and maybe tomorrow) to give my boobs a break. I hope we can get this latch thing figured out soon. Thinking I need to seek some help with this latch, but for some stupid reason my way of thinking tells me that if I ask for help I'm admitting failure.

Her first ped appointment is Wednesday and I'm so afraid that her weight is going to be really low and I'll be told I'm not doing enough for her. My first daughter continually lost weight for the first couple of weeks and then picked up at 2 weeks old finally got to her birth weight. After that though she sky rocketed and picked up weight like a champ. That's also when I began exclusively pumping. I don't think she was getting enough from me when we used the nipple shields, but she never even got as far as this one with latching... I'm hoping there will be some improvement in the near future. It would be lovely to make straight bf-ing work, but I worry I don't have the patience for it. :( My poor baby.


----------



## Viking15

Bookity said:


> I can't get her to latch on the left side to save my life. When she does get on and stays there for more than a minute, I find that she has migrated above my nipple. So not getting any milk. Doh! The right I can get her on and she'll suck and swallow, but she's only taking in the nipple and nothing else so it hurts like a MOTHER. Usually the pain disspates after a minute and I just let her continue because I want her to have SOMETHING. But it was bad today and there was bleeding and then my boob stuck to my breast pad and I had to pry it off and OMG that was PAINFUL. I'm pumping for the rest of the day (and maybe tomorrow) to give my boobs a break. I hope we can get this latch thing figured out soon. Thinking I need to seek some help with this latch, but for some stupid reason my way of thinking tells me that if I ask for help I'm admitting failure.
> 
> Her first ped appointment is Wednesday and I'm so afraid that her weight is going to be really low and I'll be told I'm not doing enough for her. My first daughter continually lost weight for the first couple of weeks and then picked up at 2 weeks old finally got to her birth weight. After that though she sky rocketed and picked up weight like a champ. That's also when I began exclusively pumping. I don't think she was getting enough from me when we used the nipple shields, but she never even got as far as this one with latching... I'm hoping there will be some improvement in the near future. It would be lovely to make straight bf-ing work, but I worry I don't have the patience for it. :( My poor baby.

Have you been able to meet with a lactation consultant? That really helped build my confidence in the hospital. And nipped any problems in the bud. My sister had to meet with an LC twice after leaving the hospital. She ended up succeeding. Many of my friends have really struggled, but after lots of work at it were able to succeed. You can do it with the right help. And if it just becomes overwhelming step back and do what's best and then try again when you feel ready. Please get some pro help if you can. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

sorry you're struggling, bookity. :hugs: hang in there. 


my appointment went okay today. my u/s showed baby still just thriving away in there. the u/s tech was at least able to confirm that baby's facing back and "in the chute." :haha: nst was fine. no real progress on dilating- still 2 cm. ob did another stretch/sweep. we have another nst scheduled for friday and induction early monday morning if sprout hasn't arrived by then. c'mon, kiddo! get a move on!


----------



## Viking15

Bexx, that is fabulous news! Less than a week now! You can do it!!!!


----------



## Bookity

Just had this like zen moment of happiness holding my new little baby... I will continue pumping and healing up these nips. Figure once they heal I will try a little every day to get her to latch, but I'm not going to let it get this bad again.

Also helps me feel better that I weighed her and myself on the scale, then just myself and by my math, she is almost back to birthweight and about 4 oz over her last weight check at the hospital. So we are headed in the right direction already (my other daughter was still losing at this point).

So thanks for your words. I'm feeling a lot more positive right now.


----------



## bexxc

glad you're feeling a bit better, bookity! :thumbup:


----------



## charlie15

Good news that your bubs is all ready to go. Hope she makes an appearance by Monday


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs- Where are you??? 
Way to go to you ladies determined to BF! :)


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies sorry I been Mia ... I been real busy..
I think bex told y'all but on the 7th when I went to meet at 36w6d with the specialist for ultra sound they saw my blood pressure 150/90 they said we having a baby today..

I said ok and walked down the hall to labor n delivery..
They hooked me up to all kind of fluids and ivs and right when dh got there they started pitcion..
I started progressing really good are so I thought.. 
At 3 cm they offered me a mini epi.. Just made my belly numb as soon as I got the epi my water broke .. But that was it.. My dr gave me three more hours to dilate more and for Bentlie to move down but she wouldn't.. So I had to sign papers and off to the surgery room for c section.. 
It was crazy mom n dh was in there with me I could only feel pressure and st one point I felt a little pinch and I told the antistilogist and he gave me a shot of something and the pain was gone.. 

She was pulled our my belly at 9:45 nov 7 weighing 6lb 3oz and 17 in he's three quarters..

She is perfect with just one minor flaw but I love her anyways...

One leg has a port wine stain in blotches all down it.. At least she can cover it..


https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/th_093F5CF6-7BB8-40B6-8300-133F757F82FA-4567-000005D40389D55D.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/th_01D94595-1599-44E1-904E-A2772D9C2328-5176-0000063AAB95F448.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/th_49CB3003-65BD-4F90-8CDE-5B59C7863C2E-5973-000006AB7C4B4EAA.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/th_4D887805-62FA-4B08-9F72-9875FC8B45DA-2906-00000485158F42EE.jpg


----------



## Bookity

Annie, my husband was disappointed that Vanessa doesn't have any birth marks because in his opinion babies look too much alike and characteristics like that will keep you from mixing your baby up with someone else's! LOL. My older daughter has 2 birthmarks. One on her hip and one on her heel, so when she's older they're both in very discreet places that will be covered up.


----------



## Bookity

Put up my birth story in the birth story/announcements board. :)


----------



## Viking15

Speaking of birth marks my LO has a Mongolian BM on her right buttock. She came out with a bruise on her face, as well, but we were told at the time that it could've been a birth mark. Thankfully it was a bruise. I'm assuming from my contractions and the heavy pushing pressing her face into my pelvic bone for 5 hours. :dohh:


----------



## Bookity

My LO had a bruise on her face too. That would be because she was posterior and turned herself before she came out and her face got a good bashing on my pelvis I guess. Poor thing!


----------



## annie00

Well we r going see a dermotologist tomorrow to see what he thinks.. Bc she has that an something that is
Called a Simons crease in her hand which mean she only has one line on the palm of her hand instead of two.. Which is sometimes associate with downs.. I'm praying its not....


----------



## Bookity

Hope everything is just fine annie!


----------



## annie00

Thank u sweetie


----------



## bexxc

40+3 and still waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## Stephers35

bexxc said:


> 40+3 and still waiting waiting waiting.

Awe bexx-i hope its soon!


----------



## charlie15

Yes Beccx hope it happens soon for you x


----------



## bexxc

thanks, ladies! nothing today, so unless something happens overnight i'll be off to the hospital tomorrow afternoon for another nst. i'm beginning to think we won't beat out our monday induction.


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Bexx, not long now either way. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

thanks, viking. i actually started having some very light pink bleeding and af cramping last night. i woke up about 2 hours ago to cramps, backache, and some mild, irregular contractions. hoping we're finally getting things underway (but trying not to get my hopes up).


----------



## Viking15

Bexx, sounds like you are moving in the right direction!!! You can do this! I recommend lots of walking. Lots. Gravity will help speed things along.


----------



## bexxc

i'm going back and forth between my ball and pacing around the kitchen. trying not to wake dh up!


----------



## charlie15

All sounds promising Beccx, sound strange but walkinh sideways up and down stairs and alternating sides are what the midwives were getting women to do in the hospital. It opens the pelvis more to allpow baby to move down easier.


----------



## bexxc

poo...i wish i had some stairs in my house!


----------



## mammytoerin

Baby Holly Niamh Miller arrived 3 days early on the 20th of November :) She weighed 7lb 13.5oz, and measured 21 inches. Her due date was today!! She's a superstar, and her big sister, Erin, loves her a lot! 

She arrived very quickly!

At 3am, I woke up with contractions, so I called my Mam to let her know I'd need her in a few hours. Half an hour later, I called my Mam to ask her to come out now! We made it into hospital at 5am, and were taken straight to the birthing pool (with no internal checks ... nothing). Baby Holly was born in the pool at 8.09am. I only used the birthing pool and entinox. Such a difference to the 25 hours her big sister took!! I was a little stunned afterwards :) xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0026 (640x427).jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bexxc

she's beautiful, mammy!!!! congratulations!


----------



## Bookity

Very beautiful mammy!!


----------



## bexxc

@ home right now. contractions are hovering around five minutes apart. really hoping this is it!


----------



## AMM1031

Yeah Bexx!! Sounds like its time!! Cant wait to hear good news


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats mammy! Sounds like a positive experience! Wahoo!


----------



## Viking15

Sounds like you are on your way Bexx!!! Good luck!!!!!

Mammy congrats!


----------



## MommyH

Thinking of you Bexxc <3


----------



## bexxc

Thanks everyone! Was admitted to the hospital a little more than two hours ago. I'm getting ready to chicken out and ask for an epi lol!


----------



## ashleywalton

Lol bexxc. sooo excited for you!!


----------



## MommyH

Yay bexxc!!! There is no chicken when it comes to childbirth darlin <3 I hope your bundle is here by now I can't wait to see pics :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Thinking of you Bex!


----------



## bexxc

My yellow bump turned blue on the 24th at 12:43 am! Eli Morgan has arrived!


----------



## charlie15

Yey congratulatins on your little boy beccx, hope all is well x


----------



## ashleywalton

Aw! Congrats on the boy bexxc!! Hope all is well.


----------



## Viking15

Congrats Bexx!!!!!!! 
:flower::blue::flower:


----------



## Bookity

Congrats on the blue bundle Bexx!!!


----------



## Viking15

How is everyone doing taking care of their LOs? 
Carolyn is doing well. She is mostly a super baby. She has a fussy period each day. Usually in the afternoon or/and evening. It's a bit exasperating at times. I'm still trying to figure out what soothes her best. She responds to shushing, swaddling, and rocking/gliding. I can't get her take a paci. She also likes side laying. When she gets inconsolable in her car seat I put my pinkie in her mouth and she likes to suck on that. I don't know why she won't take a paci. Seems like it would be much nicer than my hard finger. 
Night time seems to be going fairly well. At first her days and nights were reversed. I was told to wake her every three hours during the day to nurse, expose her to 1hour of sunlight a day (difficult as she doesn't really like her stroller much), make sure the house isn't such a cave by opening up the blinds, and keeping things dim and boring at night. 
She struggles with pooping. She cries and thrashes. I will be asking about that at the Ped tomorrow. 
Anyone else?


----------



## MommaBarry

CONGRATS on your blue bump! Cant wait to hear your update!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Bexx!!


----------



## AMM1031

Congrats Bexx, What a cute name, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## ashleywalton

Anyone here left to have baby?! Its so quiet here! Im up feeding baby at 3AM and thought Id check.


----------



## Viking15

I've been wondering the same thing Ashley. 
I hope we can stick together. I would love to know how everyone is handling things. You ladies are so nice unlike some of the ladies on thebump.com's November moms forum. They are down right mean girls sometimes. I feel much more comfortable with y'all. 
Let us know how you are handling motherhood. 
I hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Viking- I made a new thread for those that had have babies and want to keep in touch. Im on my phone right now and can't post the link but you can look probably at my recent posts or threads to find it. I agree, this group has been amazing and I really want to keep in touch, come join us! Its kinda quiet now since newborns take a lot of time but Im sure it'll pick up. 
I currently have a cold so I am hoping it goes away quickly so I can feel better while taking care of my girls.


----------



## ashleywalton

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1396477-october-november-2012-babies.html

That should work to get you ladies on the other thread if you want to join :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Mine hasnt arrivied yet, i'm due tomorrow but baby is looking likely to be a december babe at this rate.


----------



## bexxc

cookie- hope your little one arrives soon! can't wait for your update!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies!! Finally have a moment to update everyone on BNB ;)

Davis is here!! Was born on Wednesday, November 21, 2012 at 10:46am. He weighed in at 7lb 5oz and was 20.5" long. Absolutely perfect in every way!

I checked into the hospital in Tuesday night already having contractions (though, I couldn't really feel them). They started my first dose of the cervix softener at 10:40pm, 2nd dose at 1:40am, and before they could administer the third dose my waters broke on their own at 3am. Around 5:30 the contractions were so incredibly strong I asked for an epidural... The nurse was pretty adamant I probably hadn't made enough progress at that point to get one, but went ahead and checked my cervix to find I was already at 3cm!! Got my epidural at 6am, checked again after it was inserted and I was at a 5! Pretty obvious at this point things were moving quickly. Started feeling lots of pressure around 9am and asked for another check... 10cm!! Fully effaced!! Ready to push!! Had to wait for the doc before they'd let me push. She got there at 10:30am and Davis was born 16 minutes later. Only 3 pushes and he made his debut :) We're so in love with this sweet baby! 

I haven't had a chance to catch up on the chat, so congrats to all the new mommies and good luck to those still waiting ;)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/7519419A-AF15-4FB8-BC4D-9DB37C5E8168-2877-00000126237CEEB6.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/C005AF64-1DE2-473C-A9C0-9A0D69CBB3A0-2877-00000126185DBAEB.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/83F05253-7EA2-4FD5-9A11-C614E2C7A6BA-2877-000001260F028BF3.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/06C85463-C7FD-4752-A261-6C341D836D0A-2877-0000012603CBB05F.jpg


----------



## Bookity

Love those pics Mrs!!! You did a really brilliant job! Wonder if you would have been able to wait that long for the doctor if you didn't have the epidural. I had to hold off on pushing for almost half an hour and that was SO HARD for me!


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs- He is absolutely adorable!! Im so happy for you and your little family! :) Sweet pictures!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks girls :) - bookity, no way I would have waited!! The contractions were so intense. Can't believe you we're able to hold off that long... That's amazing! I would have told a nurse to catch ;)


----------



## bexxc

oh mrs! he's so handsome! i'm jealous you had him out in 3 pushes!


----------



## Bookity

Well seeing as how I ended up needing another episiotomy (unfortunately I feel it was necessary as my scar tissue from the first just was NOT stretching for baby's head)... I probably would have torn pretty badly if I pushed her out before the doc arrived... if I was able to push her out at all that is!


----------

